#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-25
<blueghost> jiero:P 苦恼什么呢
<jiero> blueghost: 你知道怎么让一些浏览器在局域网运行吗？
<blueghost> 啥意思
<jiero> blueghost: 现在只有 midori可以用，firefox/opera/chromium都不能访问。
<jiero> 其他程序都访问正常。
<blueghost> 啥意思
<jiero> 比如apt wget ping 都可以使用网络。
<blueghost> 不能在内网访问外网??
<jiero> 恩。
<blueghost> 设置的问题吧
<jiero> 我不是管理员——以前有个变通方法就是把 firefox 的识别字符改为 midori的，现在也不行了。。。
<blueghost> jiero:P 不清楚. 是管理员限制了特定浏览器访问外网???
<jiero> blueghost: 大概吧。
<jiero> blueghost: 但是怎么识别midori可以呢。。。
<jiero> 基本没人认识midori啊。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 你同时用4个浏览器不累啊
<jiero> freeflying 不会吧。和1个浏览器开4个窗口没什么大区别？
<Kandu> jiero: fx 有 tab group, 應該夠用了
<freeflying> jiero: 实在没必要
<blueghost> 在虚拟机编译qt4半天还没完啊. 足足12小时了
<jiero> Kandu freeflying只是觉得好玩啊。
<cfy> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/12-things-wouldnt-exist-without-linux.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 如果没有 Linux …… — LinuxTOY
<calebot> 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> 你抢我台词
<vic> dd 制作liveusb不成功啊
<vic> 最近真是衰到家了
<tusooa> vic: 用unetbootin
<operajoker> 有没有用opera11.50的，onclick事件变成新开空白标签页！！？？
<vic> tusooa: chakra对unetbootin支持不好
<tusooa> vic: 是怎么回事?
<tusooa> 提示找不到盘?
<vic> tusooa: 不是 是dd完之后，没有显示boot那个*好
<operajoker> 有没有用opera11.50的，onclick事件变成新开空白标签页！！？？
<ilovezoe> blueghost:  虚拟机:-D
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 网上找到答案后有感 关于mysql.h . http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339334 之前一直找不到mysql.h 安装里安装包也没找到，用find 也找不到 昨天在ubuntu上问了牛人 居然在、usr/include 和、usr/lib里 解决了我苦恼一天的问题 虽然对于find问题还是困惑 但是 我想说 网络上好人还是真多呀 尤其是搞计算机的人 虽 ...
<vic> ^k^: 这是教育课吗
<^k^> vic, 休息一下...  ㍡ 
<vic> ^k^: 不休息 ，你怎么不休息呢
<^k^> vic, 休息一下...  ㍡ 
<Evanescence> git clone 之后，要怎么更新克隆下来的git啊？update？
<MeaCulpa_> pull
<cfy> pull
<MeaCulpa_> 如果我一上来就不clone直接branch可以么
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: pull不是在merge之后用的吗？clone也可以吗？
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> vic:P 还没完啊
<vic> blueghost: 没。你没睡觉？
<vic> 这次的liveusb应该制作成功了  hoho。。期待啊。。不过好慢啊
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 可以啊
 * zkwlx 这大雨，叫我情何以堪
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: thx
<jiero> Evanescence: 你知道如何去掉gtk软件的光标么？
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 共勉，git 我就用那么3~4 个命令
<blueghost> vic:P 等编译 qt哇
<blueghost> vic:P 不过快了. 在翻译
<Evanescence> jiero: 不知到。好像在其他地方见到过，某些设置里有，比如urxvt还是什么的我忘了，可能Xdefaults里有
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 我打算学一下
<blueghost> 该死, 还编译 例子啊
<blueghost> 早知, configure 时,去掉没用的东西
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 哦。。这东西应该很简单的
<jiero> Evanescence: 是啊。。。FAT32害人啊。。。不能链接。
<calebot> jiero: 啥光标？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 我之前看过一点，还行，说难也难，就是理解问题，
<jiero> calebot: 所有软件的光标。
<calebot> 啥软件有光标？
<jiero> calebot: 我不想了，因为本来就没鼠标。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，所以我不得已，为了rootfs就删掉了不少软件
<MeaCulpa_> windows下面 mingw 编译Qt4 的确要大半天
<calebot> jiero: 鼠标一般属于 X
<Evanescence> jiero: 不过如果不是fat32，那么在windows下就读不不出来了啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 看到很多qt软件库，大概占了很大空间。
<blueghost> MeaCu1pa:P 我已经编了不止半天. 我在虚拟机中编译
<blueghost> jiero:P 弄啥呢
<jiero> calebot: 哦，谢啦，查查，一个python程序不知道哪里调用的光标，看来就是x的。
<jiero> blueghost: 手机。
<Evanescence> jiero: 没错，你可以去看看那个wiki上面的什么cleanup rootfs什么的，我弄过，但是觉得那个转移theme，图标什么的方法并不好，也不彻底，纠结为啥在flash的时候，默认只有2G空间给rootfs
<blueghost> 哦
<jiero> Evanescence: 问nokia啊。。。
<Evanescence> blueghost: 我弄了那个faircrack之后结果无线就没有了，怎么开都开不起来，这不，如果看了talk还不行就又要flash了。。。。YY的
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。我从来没刷过。。不知道怎么刷。
<Evanescence> jiero: 的确，nokia真是个混蛋，以前就不看好它
<blueghost> Evanescence:P 不知道你说啥
<Evanescence> jiero: 在linux下一个命令搞定
<Evanescence> blueghost: 就是关于N900的rootfs只有2G
<jiero> Evanescence: 移植，移植。。。我想要很多东西，装Kubuntu？
<blueghost> 哦
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，你把home变成ext试试，然后装上ubuntu系列的linux
<jiero> Evanescence:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ARM/n900/ Kubuntu官方wiki
<Evanescence> jiero: 我说的那个flash一个命令是只flash eMMc的
<jiero> Evanescence: eMMc的 ext分区
<jiero> ？
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是，把那个MyDocs变成ext的
 * jiero 发现Debian也上Linux 3.0了。。。
<jiero> 呃。。。
<roylez> ...
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是吧，debian也赶潮流了？ 我也更新了
<jiero> Evanescence: 我没装那个，以后看看。
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<MeaCulpa_> 比Gentoo都新
<Evanescence> 呵呵。。。。没有啥大更新，就是从2-》3而已
 * MeaCulpa_ 昨晚刚 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Jul 22 17:49:14 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vic> arch还没有
<MeaCulpa_> 看来我out 了
<Evanescence> 我上面的4个旧内核现在一下子删除了。。。
<roylez> Evanescence: sid 吧？
<vic> arch一下被大便落下了
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席，什么是sid？
<roylez> Evanescence: unstable
 * MeaCulpa_ Debian Testing = Testing Debian but nothing else
<Evanescence> roylez: 恩，是的
 * MeaCulpa_ Debian Unstable = Debian Unusable
<jiero> ...
 * jiero 被哈皮说服了，从testing这个坑跳到了sid另一个坑。
<Kandu> vic: 有的
<Evanescence> 平常就那么几个terminal里的软件，没啥gui的，一般不会出问题。
<MeaCulpa_> 这个和UI有关系么...
<vic> Kandu: 在testing里呢 还没进core
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 杯具，电源线太短，只能放桌上
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 一般bug多出在比如gnome，kde啥的Xorg
<Kandu> vic: debian 的進 stable 了?
 * jiero 觉得，Debian的 Unstable就是别人直接从源代码编译。
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: debian安装上来就装个gnome吧，多年以前
<jiero> 是不是呢。
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 我这辈子唯一一次进gnome就是被Debian胁迫
<vic> Kandu: 不知道 应该是sid的
<Kandu> vic: 你看， testing 都沒進呢
<calebot> jiero: 恭喜
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 是啊，但是我从来不进的，我进awesome的
<calebot> jiero: sid++
<vic> Kandu: 他们说的大便有3.0了 我不用大便 不太了解
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: awesome肯定比gonme unstable lol
<Kandu> vic: 正好兩個我都在用 :D
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 没啊，我从来没有碰到过bug。。。
<Evanescence> RP问题。。。。？？？
<MeaCulpa_> 大便的3.0在上游基础上打了多少patch? 还是直接Vanilla
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: bug不论，光配置文件升级就有的头痛的
<vic> Kandu: 不喜欢rpm，以前被rh弄的心理阴影，不太喜欢deb，虽然很方便，于是我只用arch。打包太方便了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 版本是 3.0.0-1大概还没来得及补丁
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 我从来没有升级过配置文件，git从第一次clone之后也没有动过，。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...那不算，任何distro都可以用vanilla source
<Kandu> vic: 嗯，確實方便的。 rh 的只在高中時用過，都忘了咋樣的了
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 你没动过当然无所谓..
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 而且只是添加一些简单的功能到rc。lua
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 所以啊，很安全，。。。嘻嘻
<vic> Kandu: 那时候想升级都费劲。。当然我水平差也是主要原因。，。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_： 哈皮告诉我进sid需要 10天，为啥现在就有了？
<MeaCulpa_> RH怎么说也是那时候少数市场上能买到的现成盘
<vic> MeaCulpa_: 花了12块钱买的四张盘
<calebot> jiero: 是 sid 进 testing 要 10 天
<calebot> jiero: 进 sid 是说进就进的
<MeaCulpa_> vic: 没办法网络差，有盘方便得多
<Evanescence> jiero: 我记起来了，kubuntu和ubuntu不是都有mobile版本么？我见过，你试试？我不敢。。虽然不怕flash，但是怕意外的
<vic> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵，主要是那时候对于装系统还停留在光盘启动的思路里。。。
<Kyle_pure> hi all
<^k^> Kyle_pure, 好  ㍢ 
<jiero> calebot: 不是。happy给我打了个gnome-mplayer包说要10天。就是10天。
<blueghost> 奶奶的.
<jiero> Evanescence: 等我买了 SDHC卡
<blueghost> vic:P 可能中午都搞不完啊
<calebot> jiero: 说的不是一回事
<vic> blueghost: 说说你的思路 怎么在虚拟机中编译啊？？你为了测试arch没问题，就应该在ub中编译。。arch的就是源码编译的。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啥是SDHC卡？你要装linux mobile系统到上面？
<calebot> jiero: 如果源里没有，新包进 sid 要等 ftp master 审查，不一定几天，快的很快，慢的超慢
<Evanescence> jiero: 要是行，我也装，
<calebot> jiero: 如果是源里的包，上传后几小时全世界的 sid mirror 都有了
<jiero> calebot: 有的，从0.99到1.04
<blueghost> vic:P 我是想验证一下 是不是 arch 的qt有问题. 所以我想在 arch 中直接编译 qt 呢
<Evanescence> jiero: 对了，问一下，是不是linux的命令，如果在并不支持的机器上，就不能用？
<maya1> 人好多。。。
<blueghost> 如果还是那个错误, 我就不知道是啥问题了
<maya1> 蓝鬼大叔又变回来啦
<calebot> jiero: 另外有一种，是上传者设置 delay <- 你说的可能是这个
<blueghost> knownbad:P 你还不睡啊
<maya1> 打雷= =！
<jiero> Evanescence: 什么是Linux命令啊～我才知道以前用的很多命令都是GNU命令。。。
<calebot> jiero: 上传者可以设置 delay 几天再进源
<blueghost> knownbad:P 对我那么依依不舍吗
<jiero> Evanescence: n900没locate
<blueghost> maya1:P :)
<knownbad> ?
<maya1> lol
<Evanescence> jiero: ah，我的错，GNU/linux 命令
<vic> blueghost: 测试arch有没有问题 你就在ub中编译，arch就是源码编译的就打了一个qtreeview的补丁，很纯净了
<maya1> 大叔你好调皮~
<knownbad> 你又发梦了？
<jiero> calebot: 不知道哦。
<knownbad> 尿床没？
<Evanescence> jiero: 可以装的，在app里有
<jiero> Evanescence: 我回答了。
<calebot> gnu 命令一般和 unix 命令差不多
<jiero> Evanescence: 有的就可以吧。
<blueghost> vic:P ub 没问题啊
<vic> 突然想 把gun/linux里的gun相关全部干掉 linux会是啥样
<jiero> calebot: 我真没见过unix。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 移动硬盘：怎么多系统引导。要能启动ubntu livecd和pe系统就行了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339338 谢谢各位！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fghdbs — 2011-07-25 10:11
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，我想问，就是是不是因为驱动的关系，如果没有驱动，就不能运行有些额命令。
<jiero> vic: 你能 ls，其他的我不知道。
<calebot> jiero: 装个 solaris 就见到了
<vic> blueghost: 感觉你思路不对。。。
<jiero> calebot: 装个BSD也行，起始那样说我用了，OS X就是。
<Evanescence> g++就是gnu的，编译器都没了，linux还有多少？
<Evanescence> 是C
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道。。。你去试试 android
<Evanescence> jiero: 据说freebsd装起来很繁？？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我也不知道。
<Evanescence> ahah
<blueghost> vic:P 不管, 对不对我都差不多好了. 不对也只能硬着头皮干下去了
<vic> blueghost: 是啊。。悲剧啊
<blueghost> 我想的是在 arch 编译
<jiero> Evanescence: 我现在其实对系统淡化了，桌面也是。
<jiero> Evanescence: 因为都不是属于我的领域:D
<Evanescence> jiero: 那是好事啊
<vic> oh yeah  liveusb制作完成 去玩去了
<Evanescence> jiero: 那你要哪个领域？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我要娱乐:D
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，不错不错，那具体点？OpenGL？？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我连编程都不会哦。
<jiero> Evanescence: OpenGL肯定不行:D
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也不会，慢慢学呗，
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。你当真不会编程？
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。不可能吧。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊？你以为？
<jiero> Evanescence: 不会编程的人用awesome。。。我想知道为什么:D
<blueghost> 又一中国脊梁
<blueghost> 中国是不是得了脊椎病哇
<Evanescence> jiero: 额。。。。。就是问问别人，然后自己模仿这修改点什么的，不懂变成看看那个格式也有点明白了，
<blueghost> Evanescence:P 弄什么呢
<Evanescence> blueghost: ？？？
<blueghost> 我是问你搞啥子飞机呢
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。你用那么多命令我还以为你是维护什么东西呢——所以应该会编程，我的猜想。。。
<Kyle_pure> 推荐GNOME3啊，华丽，好使...
<calebot> gnome3 脑残
<Evanescence> blueghost: 没搞啥啊
<Kyle_pure> 总比unity好..
<calebot> 嗯，unity 更脑残
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也不会几个命令，就是不会了就去man，然后再不会就问IRC，经常被骂的那种，因为小白加英语差，不理解别人说啥。。
<Kyle_pure> calebot: 你在KDE?
<jiero> Evanescence:  晕。。。
<calebot> 某个老外说的：kde3 > gnome2 > kde4 >>> gnome3 > unity
<Kyle_pure> ...
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，所以啊，你那和我不是一样么，我都不怕啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 看下如何解决掉 X的光标。。。我很讨厌N900启动程序的光标。
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩
<lemonhall> Lion >> 一切
<XwinX> iGnome: png
<jiero> Evanescence:  我先看完css光标设置再说。建议将Ubuntu网站光标改成好玩的同时现在n900里测试自定义光标:D
<jiero> Evanescence: 说错了。。。
<Kyle_pure> >>...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: awesome 在瓦片里算是配置简单的了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 是的
<Kyle_pure> 从来不配awesome
<Kyle_pure> 直接用...
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，直接用比其他瓦片舒服点
<jiero> MeaCulpa我多么懒惰啊，窗口管理器用的都是不用配置的。比如 e16
<blueghost> jiero:P 干嘛用 e16 , 用 e17
<jiero> blueghost:  e17太复杂了，配置麻烦。
<blueghost> jiero:P 不麻烦啊
<blueghost> jiero:P 默认就很漂亮
<jiero> blueghost: 我不在意漂亮与否。
<jiero> blueghost: 论坛里上传截图最丑的就是我的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我找了两个，你看看有没有用，http://forums.internettablettalk.com/showthread.php?t=57427
<^k^> ⇪ title: N900 Working Bluetooth Mouse - maemo.org - Talk
<Evanescence> jiero: http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1.1.99/1.1.99.5.20110503.6/images/meego-handset-armv7hl-n900/meego-handset-armv7hl-n900-1.1.99.5.20110503.6.ks
<jiero>  新闻 Both the Sintel score and the Sintel credit song “I move On” have won the Jerry Goldsmith Award at the prestigious International Film Music Festival.
<blueghost> o
 * jiero 另外的新闻是 SuperTuxKart的新版增加了扩展下载器，可以下载好多好玩的车辆，比如 BIg Buck Bunny
<vic> i am in chakra live-system now! and it doesn't have chinese input method!
<tusooa> vic: 你那chakra终于搞好liveusb了?
<metbsd> pidgin qq怎么在群里发图片啊
<vic> tusooa: yes
<jiero> Evanescence: 谢，我看看。
<Kandu> jiero: 這車我也開上了 :D
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你开什么 ？
<jiero> jyfl987:  butterfly bunny
<Kandu> jyfl987: buck bunny
<Kandu> jyfl987: SuperTuxKart 裏的
<Kandu> calebot: 我覺得用“裡”代替“裏”不錯。“裏”和“裹”遠遠的分不清
<hadoop> ？
 * calebot 支持裡
<calebot> Kandu: 事实上，在台湾官方用裏的年代，台湾的铅印书本多用裡
<calebot> 裡 字体稳定、好看、不易出错
<metbsd> 繁体字已经过时了
<Kandu> calebot: 嗯
<metbsd> 太複雜了
<vic> hi anyone who can suggest that I install chakra on my pc or not?
<calebot> metbsd: 国内还用很多繁体的
<vic> 幸好还有云输入 哈哈
<calebot> metbsd: 有些字比台湾的繁体笔画还多
<Kandu> metbsd: 干女儿 LOL
<metbsd> 簡體是趨勢
<metbsd> 简体是趋势
<calebot> 简笔之风自古已有
<Kandu> metbsd: 面汤 LOL
<calebot> 重点是要简得有道理
<Evanescence> 你们都在蛋疼么？
<calebot> 有些简化太过头了，应该繁回去
<calebot> 有些不够简的应该再简一点
<Kandu> '干'和'面'就簡化的沒道理了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 肥肥
<XwinX> 支持简,越简越好
<Evanescence> 都系蛋疼的。
<roylez> 别讨论这问题了，讨论下怎么可以去当国家主席比较实在
<Evanescence> 我从进大学后就几乎没动过笔。。。
<XwinX> 支持汉字拼音化
<Kyle_pure> .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...你丫现在也走样了
<Evanescence> roylez: 支持
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我有两张健身房体验卡，改天去玩玩
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: kfc？
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席，请消除GFW。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: kfc
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: èµ°
<zxyabc56> 新人报道
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 现在？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 不行阿？我犯困
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 影响不太好吧...15
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: nnnnnd...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 真扫兴
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 忙着呢，我忙着往各大网站塞新的rsa key
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 显示器弄到没
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我的dvi线弄到没？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: no
<MeaCulpa_> 显示器欧暂时没兴趣，不想被两个辐射
<calebot> 酒后的心声
<calebot> 干女儿下面给你吃
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你有肉盾
<jiero> 谁喜欢照相/处理相片的？
<metbsd> 我
<metbsd> 喜欢拿单反拍MM
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求教一个samba共享的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339346 基本情况： 想用win7机器去登录我的ubuntu机器的共享文件夹 按照网上的教程下载安装samba，smbfs，smbclient，然后smb.conf里改成了security=share，并且设置了共享文件夹的权限 所有的流程做完后可以正常用win7的机器登录共享文件夹 网络环境为公 ...
<metbsd> 然后用PS修改
<calebot> metbsd: 改啥？
<metbsd> 白平衡，对比，色彩
<metbsd> 多余的去掉
<metbsd> 很多
<metbsd> PS， 你懂的
<calebot> 这跟 mm 有毛关系？
<metbsd> 把mm改漂亮点啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> metbsd: 用darktable，然后把它翻译了:D
<calebot> 找个漂亮mm拍才是正理吧
<metbsd> 很难理解吗
<jiero> calebot: 。。。人家不让呢。。。。
<metbsd> 漂亮的谁都喜欢找
<metbsd> 反正有些mm主动送上来的，也会好好招呼她们的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: go
<metbsd> 感觉现在mm都喜欢又粗又长的黑炮对着她们，然后闪光灯和快门的声音她们最喜欢了
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个是 meego for arm的吗？不过有些过时:D http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/
<jiero>  
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /MeeGo/buildsMeeGo Repositories
<jiero> Evanescence: http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/ 有打包服务啊。Meego也有。
<calebot> 话说龙芯悲催的，windows 8 都没有 mips 支持
<calebot> 龙芯爹爹不疼姥姥不爱
<Evanescence> jiero: 不清楚，我只是大概看了下，哈哈，也是repository啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 可以玩玩 genesi的
<Evanescence> 吃饭啦！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<jiero> jyfl987:  genesi是什么。。。我刚去搜它。
<jyfl987> jiero: genesi是个公司 你去 genesi-usa.com 看看  他们有个智能本 也是arm的 感觉还行
<jiero> jyfl987: 我搜索的方式经常是， 输入"关键字.org"然后 "关键字.net" 都不是啊。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 商业公司阿 再说了 段域名都被申请了ma
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。不贵啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 比那个openpandora游戏机实惠多了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 是阿 玩玩可以的
<jiero> jyfl987: 可以上多数流行发行版吧。
<vic> 我有回来了。。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你没注意看么 默认是 ubuntu 10.10
<jiero> 上网本 $199 常规价格，arm的——不知道Ubuntu的软件商店是否提供打包服务
<jiero> jyfl987:  Ubuntu软件商店4个月来添加了 几十个游戏吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不晓得
<jiero> jyfl987: 似乎是，Ubuntu成为第一个内镶商店的发行版:D
<jyfl987> 用不了多久就会跟风的
<jyfl987> jiero: 其实是android
<sdsdfs> 1
<jiero> jyfl987: 呃，你对了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么时候开始ubuntu能卖音乐的？
<jyfl987> jiero: 等 ubuntu one流行以后
<jyfl987> 最好是接上google music 那个支持ogg了
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?p=1057558#post1057558 桌面的 widget 文件操作。
<^k^> ⇪ title: [wip] folder explorer widget - maemo.org - Talk
<jiero> jyfl987:  Google那个会比 UbuntuOne的好吗？
<jyfl987> jiero: 看有没有商业价值 如果有的话 应该能更好
<maivel> 请问debian能用ubuntu one么？
<jiero> jyfl987: Google Music 是streamming啊。。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 完全不一样的。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你那的网速完全可以支持streaming了阿 又不是我们大陆
<jiero> jyfl987: 谢谢你让我知道了google的这么多东西。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我觉得没必要streaming。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 作为这个星球的居民 你居然不了解google的服务 诶
<jiero> jyfl987: 我手机上实验过n多streaming软件。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我是反对google的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你想下载也没什么问题阿 streaming弄成ogg也可以
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你支持什么
<jiero> jyfl987: 我支持自由主义——马克思主义。
<jyfl987> jiero: 这两个貌似有冲突
<jiero> jyfl987: 一点都没吧。
<vic> 貌似chakra的软件的版本比arch的低啊 没有arch新
<Evanescence> jiero: 我支持Queer理论，吃饭回来了
<jiero> 不懂的理论。。。似乎不搭界。
<tusooa> lks
<tusooa> ls
<sdsdfs> ±Ê¼Ç±¾
<^k^> sdsdfs:say 笔记本 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<sdsdfs> ±Ê¼Ç±¾
<^k^> sdsdfs:say 笔记本 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<sdsdfs> 笔记本
<sdsdfs> 笔记本
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网络信号的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339348 在我的办公区域有很多无线的网络信息，唯独我们部门的信号在信号列表里没有，使用连接隐藏信号的设置去连接，一直提示重新连接。 切换到win7系统是可以正常连接的，其他同事的ubuntu能看到信号并连接的上，我应该做些什么来 ...
<calebot> 内镶商店的发行版早就有啦
<calebot> N 年前的事了
<jiero> calebot: 那个Lwindows？
<jyfl987> calebot: 哪个？
<sdsdfs> 笔记本
<Kyle_pure> >_<
 * jiero found browsing Linuxtoy.org cause midori crash
<cfy> faint...
<Kowalski_arch> hi all
<^k^> Kowalski_arch, 好  ㍣ 
<sdsdfs> A460P-i5D1
<Jeer> hoho
 * Rico_0x8673 去#slackware吼了一句gnome3好，有人追问自己编译的？答：no,i'm in arch...
 * MeaCulpa_ 我嘞个去，launchpad都被FW弹了一下
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 这里的rcl太威武了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 必须的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我准备proxychains zsh
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马。。。
<alpha080> 今天这么冷清啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ... proxychains有必要吗？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么调整界面大小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339354 我看见别人按超级键以后的界面不是全屏的，为什么我的就不能，一直都是，重装也是诶 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头人 — 2011-07-25 12:42
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 管他呢
<vic> hadoop: why send virtualbox.desktop to me?
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> ssl...
<win7_> 竟然有人抢我的win7
<kikupotter> 有人愿意教我一下吗
<calebot> kikupotter: 直接说问题
<kikupotter> IRC怎么用，我还是搞不懂 ，第一次上来，好茫然，大家又不说话。我又不知道该说什么好！
<calebot> 随便说 随便聊
<calebot> 可以讨论动车组…
<Rico_0x8673> >_<
<kikupotter> :-)
<alpha080> 先报性别三围体重，不然踢了
<calebot> 不是mm就踢了
<kikupotter> 额
<kikupotter> 你能踢吗
<alpha080> 倒计时开始
<calebot> 9
<alpha080> 8
<calebot> 7
<alpha080> 6
<kikupotter> 我是来学习的  如果那样的话 不用你踢 我自己走。。
<calebot> 想学啥？
<leaveboy> ls
<leaveboy> someone
<kikupotter> ？
<kikupotter> 怎么不踢了
<leaveboy> just for test
<alpha080> 5
<metbsd> solaris怎么装xchat啊
<kikupotter> ok
<leaveboy> 安装ｉｒｓｓｉ
<Rico_0x8673> 你们就吓唬新人...
<leaveboy> :-)
<kikupotter> 我也觉得。。
<alpha080> 4
<Rico_0x8673> 3.5
<kikupotter> 我用的是ubuntu ，solaris不清楚哈。
<leaveboy> -1
<kikupotter> 你能快点倒计时吗
<calebot> metbsd: make
<leaveboy> arch 用户路过
<Rico_0x8673> arch ++
<kikupotter> 11.04ubuntu 可以更改登录界面吗？
<leaveboy> of course
<alpha080> 只要是LinuX，都可以
<kikupotter> 怎么改。。谢谢 。。我实在是弄不来。
<leaveboy> 什么什么ｍａｎｇｅｒ
<kikupotter> ？？？
<alpha080> 比如 sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<alpha080> 然后你就会发现变成KDe了，XD
<kikupotter> kubuntu-desktop？
<jyfl987> alpha080: xdm吧
<leaveboy> 其实我现在用ｓｌｉｍ
<leaveboy> 感觉还不错
<leaveboy> 简单
<Rico_0x8673> slim+awesome,nice
<leaveboy> ｙｅｓ
<metbsd> 这solaris怎么这么难用啊
<leaveboy> just what i do
<leaveboy> have a rest
<Kandu> metbsd: 又在虛擬機試系統了?
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 默然读取 .Xresources 文件但是，xterm 的背景色丢失，其他没问题
<if_else> 但是使用 xrdb .Xdefaults 却是正常的
<if_else> 谢谢各位，这是什么情况？谢谢
<metbsd> 是啊，kandu
<Kandu> metbsd: 找到最適合你用的么?好像你已經試了很長時間了
<wxg4net> debian sid 升级到3.0内核了
<euroford> wxg4net: 应该是的，1110已经升到3.0了
<tusooa> 初始化下载: http://mirror.lupaworld.com/archlinux/extra/os/i686/parted-3.0-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz怎么又这样.
<wxg4net> euroford, 今天升级发现的， 不过发现sid 问题越来越多了 自己得快解决不了，升级后 network-mager就不能用了
<boy0123> vic:P 还没编译好我
<vic> b
<vic> boy0123:你就是个悲剧
<boy0123> :)
<vic> boy0123: 准备把arch换成chakra了
<boy0123> 哦
<boy0123> 换了吗
<euroford> wxg4net: 这就是SID啊
<vic> boy0123: 没呢  没下定决心呢
<boy0123> 哦
<boy0123> 我准备换 arch 编译完看看正常不
<vic> boy0123: arch是个好东西啊
<boy0123> knownbad:P 你还不睡啊
<tusooa> knownBetter: 你也不看看这是几点.
<knownbad> 跟你家的猫睡了。
<boy0123> knownbad:P 和谁在秉烛夜谈啊
<boy0123> tusooa:P 美国现在几点
<boy0123> knownbad:P 我猫又出去找女孩了
<tusooa> ...
<boy0123> tusooa:P 你看我的干嘛, 你看 knownbad 的
<knownbad> 知道，比主人还行。
<euroford> chakra和kubuntu有什么区别？
<tusooa> knownBetter: 原来是在美国啊.
<tusooa> 发现ctcp错了.应该是time,给写成version了...
<vic> euroford: only kde ,no gtk ,no gnome.
<tusooa> vic: why?
<vic> euroford: chakra is a only kde distro
<euroford> vic: The Chakra Project brings a ground-up Linux distribution, a free software showcase project created by a bunch of people who like the KISS principles, the elegance of the Plasma Desktop and a bundlesystem to support well known Gtk applications.
<boy0123> CTCP ZENME YONG
<boy0123> CTCP 怎么用
<euroford> vic: 有gtk的支持啊
<boy0123> 看不到哇
<vic> euroford: 除了必要的 很少了 可以认为是only kde了
<euroford> vic: 因为编译KDE的时候，需要依赖gtk的
<vic> euroford: 一些无法替代的gtk都是类似mac os 的 bundle
<euroford> 所以不可能把gtk给踢出去的
<boy0123> 干嘛,  ctcp 怎么用哇
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<euroford> vic: KDE的完整性很高，怎么体现出特点呢？
<metbsd> 都好，都不好
<vic> euroford: 说实话对chakra的了解不是很多 也是这几天看了点。。。
<boy0123> knownbad:P 怎么我看不到你的
<metbsd> 没有最适合，只有更适合
<vic> euroford: 可以问cssplayer
<metbsd> 这个没底的
<euroford> vic: 或者说KDE自成体系
<boy0123> knownbad:P 怎么看不到你得时间
<vic> euroford: 不是一个概念把。。只能说kde的完整性很高，所以做一个单纯的kde的发行版是可以接受的
<knownbad> 不知道
<vic> euroford: 不像gnome。单纯的gnome其实很多缺陷
<euroford> vic: 是啊，KDE是比这win做的
<vic> euroford: 当然并没有完美的de，不过现在一片天的gtk，也没办法纯qt/kde
<euroford> vic: 其实KDE比较符合国人的审美观的
<vic> euroford: 至于kde的设计理念是不是比对win来的  不太清楚
<vic> euroford: 有没有官方的说法？请给个地址
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: KDE是不可能照win做的
<euroford> vic: 红旗就是靠KDE出名的
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: KDE照win做的话，光专利费微软就可以在10年前灭了SUN了
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 只能说是照猫画虎了
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: KDE出来的时候还没win98呢
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 而win3.2照谁做的，众说纷纭了
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: WIN95啊
<MeaCulpa_> win95像么...
<MeaCulpa_> KDE有不少商业unix用过的，你觉得他们如果照win做，会逃过微软专利律师
<MeaCulpa_> 逻辑上都是不可能额度
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: windows早期，抄的是xwindow，加了个S而已
<MeaCulpa_> 反正逻辑上，照windows做的只能存在于中国
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: MS曾经出过一个xenix，具体的名字忘了，就是基于X的
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 这个和KDE是否照win做没关系
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 我只是说，还没有一个中国外的企业可以负担照Windows做一个系统的商业开销
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: KDE3的时候，还能切分排列窗口，这个只有win能做到吧
<wxg4net> debian 不能待机 休眠了 咋整啊？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 用ln作了符号链接，重起系统后，链接的目录不见了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339362 请问如何保持符号链接持久化？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pydotnet — 2011-07-25 13:42
<boy0123> 切分排列窗口??? 象平铺式的???
<boy0123> euroford:P 切分排列窗口??? 象平铺式的???
<euroford> boy0123: 差不多是这个意思吧
<metbsd> chakra没有gnome?
<vic> metbsd: 没
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 显然微软没有为这个申请专利 ：） windows 3.1就能如此了
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 只要是MS没有专利的，KDE基本上都借鉴了
<MeaCulpa_> 抑或这个专利没法申请，否则apple就出山了
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: M$用了而没有专利的东西，基本就是别人的
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 就连双击左上角，关闭窗口，这种细节，都是一样的
<MeaCulpa_> 这个不是Windows的特性
<boy0123> euroford:P 平铺式窗口最先是 ibm 产物吧
<boy0123> 铁道部官员同日说，我国高速列车关键技术完全掌握在中国人手里，与国外无知识产权纠纷。
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 这个好像只有WIN有吧
<boy0123> euroford:P 你说层叠式的???
<euroford> boy0123: 对啊，层叠排列也是一样的。
<boy0123> euroford:P 平铺是最早的, 不是微软的. 层叠式的是作为 取代平铺式 的
<boy0123> euroford:P 平铺式不是微软独有, 也不是他最先有
 * MeaCulpa_ 手头没东西，没法说下去了...反正小时候就见过瓦片了
<boy0123> euroford:P 平铺式是最老的窗口管理器
<euroford> boy0123: 我是说，如果MS没有，KDE也不会有的
<MeaCulpa_> ... 逆否命题证伪
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 这个确实没法证明
<MeaCulpa_> 现在只要找出KDE有的M$没有的即可...
<vic> 蛋疼啊
<boy0123> euroford:P 先不说kde, 就说你 " 这个好像只有WIN有吧" 这个啥意思
<MeaCulpa_> 逆否命题...各位KDE用户找吧，呵呵
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 照猫画虎，是很难证明的
<boy0123> euroford:P 平铺式不是 微软的, 层叠是不是微软先有也值得去考证
<euroford> boy0123: 双击窗口左上角，可以关闭窗口
<boy0123> euroford:P 啥啊
<boy0123> os2 先还是 windows 先
<euroford> boy0123: 你找个KDE3的系统就知道了
<boy0123> MeaCulpa_:P 我和你揍扁 euroford
<euroford> boy0123: 或者WIN98也行
 * MeaCulpa_ 第一个瓦片的居然据说是Xerox的，83年...
<euroford> boy0123: 你试过KDE3的这个关闭窗口的功能了吗？
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 我就记得有个X开头的了
 * MeaCulpa_ windows 1.0 是很早的瓦片党，我记得我最早看到的windows就是瓦片的
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: Windows的创造，就是加了一个S
<metbsd> kde还是不错的
<boy0123> 双击是 shade
<calebot> MeaCulpa_: 那个瓦片和 tiling 不是一回事
<euroford> boy0123: 这个是KDE3的公共
<vic> 汗。。大家很蛋疼吗。。讨论这个没意义不是
<euroford> boy0123: 这个是KDE3的功能
 * MeaCulpa_ 讽刺的是，微软走瓦片路线是因为apple职责他们抄袭，不让他们不瓦片
 * MeaCulpa_ 两年以后微软向苹果付钱，不瓦片了...跟着苹果走了
<euroford> vic: 只要是国人能接受KDE就好了
<vic> euroford: 你用kde？
<boy0123> 层叠不是 微软, 瓦片也不是微软. 窗口也不是微软第一
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=Rq4gAAAAEBAJ&dq=tiling+windows
<^k^> ⇪ title: Method and system for tiling windows ... - Google Patents
<MeaCulpa_> 微软有个专利
<euroford> boy0123: MS就是靠抄袭+改进起家的
<MeaCulpa_> 这种东西真无聊，呵呵
<vic> 无聊啊无聊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 搬去新西兰 就可以规避了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: -_-!
<euroford> 无聊啊无聊
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 新西兰有啥特别的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 新西兰不承认软件专利了
<vic> 哇靠 这么好
<vic> 我镇不管啥都落后半个世纪的样子
<calebot> 我镇不用软件专利
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: nice
<jyfl987> calebot: 天朝法律上还没有放弃阿 新西兰就是法律上规定的 哼哼
<calebot> jyfl987: 我镇法律有毛用…
<jyfl987> 以后国内ghost xp装机商估计都总部搬去新西兰了
<calebot> 动车组都可以就地掩埋
<jyfl987> calebot: 我镇法律在抓人的时候还是有用的
<calebot> 欲加之罪…
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 嵌入式的还是能patent, 不是纯软件的也能
<alpha080> 帮我查下i3 390 用什么CFLAGS
<MeaCulpa_> 专利和版权还是两码事
<euroford> alpha080: core2
<alpha080> GenTOO
<alpha080> 谢谢，不能上网真痛苦
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDIyNzA0OTY=.html
<hadoop> dfd
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我的ftp server共享了2个目录. ftp client默认进入主目录,怎样才能进入非主目录的那个呢?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ... 我lp有一个
<centerpoint> roylez: 我的ftp server共享了2个目录. ftp client默认进入主目录,怎样才能进入非主目录的那个呢?
<roylez> centerpoint: 我不起ftp，ssh不够用吗？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ［裹脚布一样］从巨鲸网下载MP3的shell［／裹脚布一样］ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339367 声明：1 程序很脆弱，各种问题、bug、漏洞，楼主不善编程，请轻拍。 2 巨鲸网提供海量正版免费音乐，据说姚明有投资，楼主很土前段时间才知道。 3 目前已知的问题中比较严重的一个是有时候下载需要验证码， ...
<centerpoint> roylez: win 主机
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你lp可以拿你做下实验...
<roylez> centerpoint: win主机还问我...
<centerpoint> roylez: !@$%&$%*(...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没用的，皮鞋一脚搞定
<tusooa> ^k^: ...
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 500万伏特，相当于50个皮卡丘一起电你
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我从背后上的，你忘了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 皮卡丘出来了
<edison0354> cfy: yeah
<edison0354> roylez: 皮卡丘能放十亿伏特还是啥来者也
<edison0354> roylez: 比较出名的是十万伏特
<palomino|working> 串联皮卡丘群 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDIyNzA0OTY=.html
<edison0354> roylez: 好吧，只有闪电……
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 怎么样？
<palomino|working> 还在缓冲广告。。。 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马加鞭，双鞭马
<palomino|working> ....没图像,从头到尾黑屏 , roylez
<cfy> palomino|working: +1
 * edison0354 转真相：  为了在高铁侠完善之前先消灭动车侠。 动车行驶过程中遭遇邪恶势力新干线侵袭。 于是动车侠变身迎击。 成功击退。 但身负重伤。 于是另一动车侠前来救援。 为了深藏这一国之利器。 遂谎称是雷击造成追尾。 车上民众忍受亲人逝世的痛苦自发为国家隐瞒。 一曲忠诚的赞歌。
<cfy> ....
<palomino|working> .......
<edison0354> cfy: palomino|working: ………………
<roylez> 嗝屁朝凉
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你很空？15:15
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: èµ°...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa_> go
<edison0354> 煎蛋是不是没有官方提供RSS？
<wxg4net> android 系统开发是不是很难
<jjj_>  我在命令当中输入ls，为什么会出现有的目录的颜色不一样，有绿色的，和蓝色的，各代表什么意思？
<mayli> jjj_: ls -color
<mayli> jjj_: color is used to distinguish file types.
<jjj_> 为什么颜色不一样，代表什么?
<mayli> 后可执行文件绿色，文件夹蓝色，压缩文件红色，图片文件粉红色
<mayli> jjj_: 参见dircolors
<hadoop> dsd
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg3NjIwOTg0.html
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> "蛋蛋更健康更清瘦"
<calebot> 今天真安静啊
<roylez> iGnome: .
<calebot> 都搭飞机去了？
<sharpshooter> ....
<sharpshooter> hello~~~
<roylez> edison0354: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1djh2q99shrj.jpg
<wxg4net>  from awn.extras import _
<wxg4net> ImportError: No module named extras   该怎么办
<euroford> wxg4net: 找啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/843e251ajw1djh7niyjq2j.jpg
<wxg4net> euroford， 在那个位置呢 /usr/share/pyshared/awn  还是  /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/awn?
<edison0354> roylez: 咋都给我发这个图……很久以前就看过了……
<wxg4net> euroford, 搞不明白awn调用的哪里的库 目前所有的python applets都挂了
<edison0354> roylez: IRC又没头像……
<roylez> edison0354: ...
<euroford> wxg4net: PYTHON_PATH?
<edison0354> roylez: 其实我的头像是皮卡丘……问题是IRC没头像啊……你应该也没见过啊……%
<euroford> wxg4net: PYTHONPATH
<roylez> edison0354: ...
<roylez> edison0354: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/63b84148gw1djh4e6z5r5j.jpg
<euroford> wxg4net: 在python里面也可以看的
<edison0354> roylez: ……………………
<wxg4net> euroford, 我看下
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 原来如此 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5f607635gw1djhpmpxeilj.jpg
<wxg4net> euroford,  晕，好多
 * MeaCulpa_ 一个去gtk化的系统真舒服
<wxg4net> euroford,  我估计是丢失了 /usr/share/pyshared/awn 这个路径 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-07-25-155229_686x329_scrot.png
<metbsd> 服务主管英语怎么翻译啊
<mayli> metbsd: SM
<euroford> metbsd: service manager?
<sharpshooter> NND 今天想架设个cacti 结果到安装snmp那不出错。启动不了那个服务。说找不到什么文件，找不到什么module 气死我了
<wxg4net> euroford, 我说错了 不好意思
 * mayli MeaCulpa_ e,拒绝gtk，你也就相当于拒绝的一大波的软件
<euroford> mayli: 人家还有一个化字
<sharpshooter> ....
<tusooa> ...
<calebot> 一个去qt化的系统真舒服
<MeaCulpa_> mayli: 拒绝gtk, only in linux
<MeaCulpa_> mayli: 我windows里18个gtk
<MeaCulpa_> mayli: GTK的玩意儿，我在windows跑
<calebot> MeaCulpa_: win32 里装了啥？
<wxg4net> 求解 from awn.extras import _ 说没有 extras 模块
<vic> MeaCulpa_: 你用啥linux
<MeaCulpa_> calebot: pidgin gimps 之类
<alvin_rxg> 一个对 gtk和qt 兼容并包的系统真舒服
<MeaCulpa_> calebot: 一大堆小app, 都是gtk的，
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 我的windows有18个gtk,1和Qt, Qt 和 gtk app各1x个
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，4个Qt
<calebot> win32 gtk 很多可以共用的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa roylez 打倒qt&gtk
<MeaCulpa_> calebot: 公用的就要共用ui pref
 * jyfl987 未来必然是 fltk的天下 lol
<MeaCulpa_> calebot: gtk不适合公用
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: fltk++~~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 可是 fltk是cpp写的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 你反cpp?
<MeaCulpa_> 这又不是宗教...
<calebot> fltk--
<MeaCulpa_> vic: 我用Sabayon
<if_else> 各位兄台，kde 使用鼠标移动窗口到边界不能移动到下一个虚拟窗口？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 不怎么喜欢
<tusooa> 突然想到昨天看到的csdn上的python vs. perl
<if_else> 有的是类似 win7 的最大化
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: 月经
<tusooa> 那个人说perl是一种邪-教
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我也不怎么喜欢，只是用sab来装gentoo而已
<hadoop> vic
<jyfl987> tusooa: 难道不是？ 你看ee成天疯癫 半男半女的 你就知道是了
<MeaCulpa_> lol
<vic> hadoop: ？？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa  喜欢小巧的东西 不过最近发现 forth user 连c都鄙视 额
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 你和我相反，我喜欢臃肿的东西，屁股，App
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 有个台湾老写的forth 禅思 认为操作系统是最大的骗局 额
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 我是穷人出身么 看不惯浪费资源
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 那你用android...费电。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 我也是穷人出生，从小就知道一定要把一切资源攥在手里
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 我是考虑把手机刷成 tty的 lol 可是你得给我写个 daemon用于接电话
<MeaCulpa_> 拿着烂掉也不能释放
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 我是穷鬼 恶怕了么
<cfy> jing: faint....这点你在买之前就要想好。。。。。
<jyfl987> 说错 饿怕了
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:28:59)
<MeaCulpa_> 我也是
<calebot> forth user 嘴炮的多，出产品的少
<tusooa> jyfl987: ...你说半男半女的还可以理解.但是不疯癫啊.
<jyfl987> calebot: 我感觉那个确实思路够狠的
<calebot> forth user 只会说自己写过 forth engine 多么牛逼
<cfy> tusooa: ee什么时候半南半女了？
<jyfl987> tusooa: 怎么不疯癫了
<tusooa> cfy: 不知道.
<cfy> 。
<roylez> cfy: 从来就是阿
<jyfl987> tusooa: 你再看cfy 还好最近改lisp了 否则也快步ee后尘了
<cfy> roylez: 没发现。。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 哦,那是因为叫做阿姨.
<cfy> .....
<tusooa> jyfl987: 那 MaskRay 怎么讲?
<cfy> tusooa: haskell
<cfy> tusooa: 你不也perl么。。。。。
<jyfl987> tusooa: 他用perl么？
<tusooa> cfy: 吾是用perl的啊.
<CyrusYzGTt> ee是神，是沒有性別的
<cfy> jyfl987: 他改haskell了
<tusooa> 以前那个fish啥的,没了?
<jyfl987> cfy: 以前我没见过他啥样
<tusooa> tusooa  Emacs Lisp #其实这个很无语的.其实大部分都是perl,elisp只是那配置文件.
<MeaCulpa_> 神~
<marvin-42> Ee on google+ now?
<Kandu> 見到有人批評 if (! bool){ result= true } 的寫法. 認為用 result= not bool; 好 -_-b
<alpha080> 看不懂，这是什么语言
<Kandu> c
<Kandu> result= ! bool; 更正
<debianer> 很烦躁，刚才老婆生气走了，我打她电话不接，我就回娘家了。过了一个多小时，老婆打电话来我也不接
<alpha080> 窘了
<debianer> 谁有wuala的deb包？能否送个给我？chinesegann@gmail.com
<cfy> Kandu: 我也觉得后者好
<alpha080> 你回娘家？
<cfy> Kandu: 不对，，，这两个不完全等价啊
<tusooa> ls
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<adam8157> 呃, 你们有证么? http://imagebin.org/164753
<cfy> 没。。。。。。。。
<cfy> 临时工出现了
<Kandu> cfy: 然後，你覺得哪個好?
<cfy> Kandu: if会繁琐吧，
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 算了吧，已经说是假的了
<debianer> 谁有wuala的deb安装包？
<metbsd> 恩，应该就是它了，谢谢啊
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 是么? 我很紧张
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 假的，别人ps的
<cfy> 。。。。
<debianer> 我的系统没办法装wuala，官网被屏蔽了，谁能送个deb包给我？
<debianer> 或者送个gapproxy的客户端给我
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: http://weibo.com/n/死磕青年猪蹄蹄
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 注册才能打开啊
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/63fdc07etw1dji0t5jpdqj.jpg
<sea> help,装11.04后，update-grub，也没有xp的启动项？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.04 校园内mac绑定ip的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339377 用ubuntu11.04 ，近期小弟需要换一个ip口，由于我们学校是ip口绑定mac地址上网，我同时需要改mac地址，可是在右上角那个位置直接编辑链接，修改mac和ip等信息，上不了网。后来又通过“ifconfig eth0 hw ether XX：XX：XX：XX：XX：XX ...
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 这样... 放心了
<cfy> 。
<sea> .help
<jjj_> linux下面通常使用什么搭建论坛？
<alvin_rxg> 没救了，上行下效的结果
<jjj_> linux下面通常使用什么搭建论坛？
<sea> phpbb
<jjj_> phpwind怎么样呢？
<mikeandmore> jjj_: 建论坛干啥………………
<jjj_> 就是想先测试下
<debianer> jjj_: jjj_ pppbb不错
<mikeandmore> jjj_: phpinfo()
<jjj_> 用最多的是哪个？
<debianer> jjj_: 应该是phpbb
<debianer> jjj_: 这个最像论坛
<jjj_> 好的，谢谢
<debianer> jjj_: 论坛复杂点用wordpress，简单点就用micolog
<debianer> jjj_: 错了，是博客、
<mikeandmore> jjj_: 论坛……应该去用天涯-_-|||
<vic> 准备安装chakra。。。。
<debianer> jjj_: 论坛还有一个闭源的也不错
<jjj_> 说说看
<tusooa> vic: 冲动是魔鬼啊.
<vic> tusooa: 没事，折腾着玩呗 挂了还有xp可以玩
<tusooa> vic: ...
<adam8157> vic: chakra太极端了
<vic> adam8157: 要不我也不怎么用gtk/gnome。。。。
<vic> adam8157: 就一个chromium。。。其他的还真想不起来了。。。
<debianer> adam8157: 还有个好东西，emacs-w3m
<mikeandmore> vic: firefox...emacs...vim...
<debianer> adam8157: 用来浏览网站很不错
<adam8157> mikeandmore: vim? 为什么有vim?
<adam8157> debianer: 不用emacs啊
<vic> mikeandmore: 不用firefox emacs
<debianer> adam8157: 看A战可显图
<mikeandmore> adam8157: gvim
<mikeandmore> vic: 那编辑器用啥
<vic> mikeandmore: 终端vim，或者kwrite，kate。。
<mikeandmore> vic: 终端vim啊……有点奇怪呢……
<debianer> adam8157: emacs可以浏览网页，编程，聊天，聊QQ，gtalk，等等，收发邮件，还可以玩shell等等
<adam8157> debianer: 我都不知道A站的url
<luoshu> vim很好啊.
<vic> mikeandmore: gvim反而觉得奇怪呢
<adam8157> mikeandmore: 一直只用终端内的vim
<debianer> adam8157: 百度一、下就知道了
<adam8157> vic: 同奇怪gvim
<luoshu> gvim不習慣啊,.
<adam8157> debianer: 我知道emacs, 不喜欢, 不用啊
<debianer> MaskRay: 老大，你emacs那写博客怎么搞的哦
<vic> 不喜欢vim的模式，喜欢emacs的mode
<debianer> adam8157: 你有没有wuala?\
<debianer> 这里谁有wuala的deb安装包？
<adam8157> debianer: 没有
<vic> 还是linux好啊，安装的时候还可以上irc
<debianer> adam8157: 你有没有approxy的linux客户端？
<MeaCulpa_> 温州动车撞车事故新进展：铁路调度程序出现BUG是事故原因，警方已拘留两名无证程序员
<debianer> vic: 安装的时候你用什么聊的、
 * MeaCulpa_ 多年前转行的明智
<adam8157> debianer: 不用那个 太慢
<vic> debianer: webirc
<MaskRay> debianer: 不太懂 org mode ，你问 mikeandmore
<debianer> vic: 在什么下面用
<debianer> MaskRay: 算了，你都不懂，我估计也就不行了
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 啥，你要干啥
 * adam8157 两个vpn, 两个代理, 一个ssh的路过
<debianer> adam8157: 你用什么代理？我觉得gapproxy是最快的了
<adam8157> debianer: 最慢的了...
<debianer> adam8157: 那玩意我没怎么用
 * mikeandmore 27号飞机的路过
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 怎麼都是在找無辜的，，不想想自己沒有進行系統的測試就推出
<vic> debianer: 你是问浏览器还是问什么程序？浏览器是rekonq，程序是qwebirc
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: org-mode 写 beamer，<+-|alert@+> 怎么实现
<debianer> MaskRay: 以前有个博客网站，提供了emacs的端口的
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 好高级……没用过
<debianer> MaskRay: 用一个叫weblogger的插件
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 或者其他快速生成 slide 的方法？
 * MeaCulpa_ vim里面写wiki 啥的一直很舒服，scp直接发表
<tusooa> ls
<debianer> MaskRay: 这里 http://emacser.com/weblogger.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用weblogger写WordPress博客 | Emacs中文网
<Kandu> MaskRay: python|ruby 你用過其中的么?
<MeaCulpa_> 还要搞插件？
<tusooa> debianer: 吾这边用不了.
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: org-mode那个不是有个beamer生成器么
<debianer> tusooa: 我用过的，可以
<tusooa> debianer: ...
<vic> 我发现我傻了。。。
<mikeandmore> 有意思啊，emacs都有xml-rpc了
<tusooa> mikeandmore: launchpad上有code
<vic> mikeandmore: emacs什么都可以有
<mikeandmore> vic: 于是好多事情可以做了
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: itemize 怎么实现 <+-|alert@+>
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 不知<+-|alert@+>是虾米
<MaskRay> Kandu: Python 用过，不过学了 Haskell 就不喜欢了
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 莫非是自动提醒？
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: itemize，一开始所有项都不显示，然后按一次空格显示一个 item，并且当前 item 高亮
 * tusooa 听说,python的创始人是嫌haskell无聊才发明的python
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: -,-好浮云
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/ 的更新显不出来?
<mikeandmore> tusooa: 不会，是无聊，而不是嫌Haskell无聊
<^k^> ⇪ title: MaskRay
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> er,好吧.
<MaskRay> tusooa: ?
<MaskRay> 用来演示，reST 也不行
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: S5可以考虑，不过我就beamer
<MeaCulpa_> rst的话，docutil有转beamer的脚本
<tusooa> MaskRay: https://github.com/MaskRay/makefile-blog/blob/master/2011/07/20/read-feeds-with-rss2email.org 这个没显出来.
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: org-mode 的强调符号如 ** // == ，导出的东西有没有办法把旁边的空格去掉
<MeaCulpa_> 不过没用过，beamer蛋疼的厉害
<MaskRay> org-mode 至少还能写裸的 latex
<mikeandmore> MeaCulpa_: 还好的
<MaskRay> tusooa: github 的显示好像相当糟糕
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾是讲文章没在maskray.tk上显示..
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有啊，http://maskray.tk/2011/07/20/read-feeds-with-rss2email.html ，别用 maskray.xtreemhost.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用rss2email阅读feeds
<tusooa> MaskRay: 跳转到 http://error.xtreemhost.com/404.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: xtreemhost | Error 404
<MaskRay> tusooa: /etc/hosts 里去掉 maskray..
<tusooa> MaskRay: en,去掉就好了.
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=285953 这个居然也给你翻出来了...
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 给make加上颜色
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的脚本看不懂，就自己搞了
<sea> 安装11.04后，xp启动项不见了，update-grub没有xp项，怎么办？
<vic> 50个G的根分区够用了把
<cfy> 看用来干什么了
<cfy> /dev/sda2              19G  7.6G  9.9G  44% /
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: org-s5 还是 rst-s5 ?
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: ……就s5就好了
<sea> 安装11.04后，xp启动项不见了，update-grub2没有xp项，怎么办？
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 不用XP了
<sea> 有网银
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: s5 好麻烦
<Pwnna> ?..
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: openoffice impress...
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 就是嫌这烦所以用的标记语言，这不就倒退了
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 我连beamer都觉得一点不烦的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 小企鹅输入法在 firefox里面第一次输入不能光标跟随，是不是小bug？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339381 ubuntu 11.04 fictx 4.0.1 firefox 5.0 ubuntu 原装的 在第一次的输入时 输入框不能跟随 而是停在上次的位置，第二次输入时就可以了，但是googlechrome里面没有这种情况？大家有这种情况吗？ 这是firefox ...
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 几乎不会 latex，写起来烦
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: auctex啊
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 就是用的这，写过几次，还是太麻烦了
<Pwnna> ReST
<Pwnna> ReST + LaTeX = win
<Pwnna> 这个路由器有问题
<Pwnna> 明天得到中关村去换 ~.~
<MeaCulpa_> ReST?
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你要去中关村？？
<Pwnna> 没办法。。
<Pwnna> 在旅馆里面
<Pwnna> 我们有2台电脑，2手机，1个ipod touch. 忘了带我们的路由器了
<Pwnna> 要出去十几天
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那你明天去的时候帮我问问那些人有没有东芝的 ac100卖  有的话 帮我问下价格
<Pwnna> ..........
<Pwnna> 没时间。
<Pwnna> 换一个路由器就走了。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你emacs都24了?
<Pwnna> 这个路由器给我来个50% packet loss
<Pwnna> 感觉是里面的程序被篡改了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾这儿只有23
<MaskRay> tusooa: git mirror: git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> tusooa: google 的链接都经过 google，为啥？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不知道.
<tusooa> MaskRay: twitter的链接都经过t.co,为啥?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 就是点了以后都是 google 的链接，然后转向到那个网页
<zzmfish> MaskRay, 应该是google用作统计
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你可以cp下边的链接啊.
<MaskRay> zzmfish: 我的 autoproxy，有时就因为这个卡一下，reset 了
<samul> emacs?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教一下这个DOCK用的是什么软件实现的，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339388 逛scribes官网的时候看到的这个图，右下角的那个DOCK太给力了， 够简单，不知道用的是什么软件实现的啊 还请各位高手赐教，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 huiyubird — 2011-07-25 17:36
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: f[i] = min(f[j] + |b[j] - i|)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是不是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 1 <= j <= i - 1
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 差不多
<Pwnna> 我是应该用VIM还是emac?
<boy0123> 我的 /home 空间没了, 怎么增加啊
<Pwnna> O.o
<NoIE> boy0123: 启动LiveCD，使用分区调整工具。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是不是对b[j] <= i的j, 直接维护最小值就ok了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 比较麻烦的是b[j] > i的j
<boy0123> NoIE:P 我的是 虚拟机的 arch
<namoamitafo> boy0123: pacman -r试过么
<namoamitafo> boy0123: 阿弥陀佛
<boy0123> namoamitafo:P 啥意思
<namoamitafo> boy0123: ArchWiki
<boy0123> 好的
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 新疆克拉玛依第一中学来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339394 一中的大家报道了，说明自己是初中还是高中 初中部的不留名的报道 P.S.终于在U论坛遇上4个字的验证码了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Michaelchan — 2011-07-25 18:39
<boy0123> namoamitafo:P arch 怎么安装 开发包
<boy0123> namoamitafo:P arch 怎么安装 开发包
<boy0123> namoamitafo:P arch 怎么安装 开发包
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P arch 怎么安装开发包
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这题等会儿说.
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P arch 怎么安装开发包
<alvin_rxg> boy0123: dev 不分开的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Tarjan(SCC)算法维护的stack里面的元素是所有可以走到灰色节点的点, 而low[u]表示可以通过后裔直接到达的最早的能连接到u的点.
<roylez_> lainme: 有趣的人都不在，只有发给你 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/55132c4agw1djh195eqg4j.jpg
<cfy> 寂寞的主席。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 原来你在阿
<roylez_> cfy: 看懂没，那内涵图
<cfy> roylez_: 刚回来
<cfy> roylez_: 是说 掩埋车体是在kick people么？
<roylez_> cfy: 我神马都没说...
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: ...主席看无聊图么?
<roylez_> adam8157: jandan，一天n次；reddit，一天n次
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈
<Uglyman> 请问，fork()的子进程exit(0)还可以用ps看到正不正常呢，父进程没退出
<euroford> Uglyman: 神马系统这么神奇？
<Uglyman> 虚拟的ubuntu，ps显示 3389  3280  0 18:54 pts/0    00:00:00 [server.exe] <defunct>
<Kandu> Uglyman: zombie
<vic> i don't have chinese input method.....
<cfy> .....
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P dbus 就找不到 头文件
<cfy> 谁看过变3？
<cfy> 我感觉oreilly也有嵌入式广告啊
<cfy> 没人注意到？
<edison0354> cfy: 动物世界？
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 找到了, 是有, QtDbus 的 incluede path 没设好
<Uglyman> 谢谢Kandu，看来要学习下信号才行。
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 你不是说动物世界的oreilly/
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 。嗯。
 * edison0354 我想出了防止列车相撞的终级解决方案：那就是一趟车里放一个领导。
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 好辦法，，最好是高官
<cfy> 绑定起来。。。。除了事故就。。。。booooom.....
<cfy> 谁在使用common lisp
<cfy> 公司吧 http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&gl=us&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=114830829398919898492.000461fa38297b8417186&ll=35.46067,16.875&spn=149.466634,295.3125&z=0&source=embed
<^k^> ⇪ title: LISP Users - Google Maps
 * Rico_0x8673 想到了一个办法：革命...
<cfy> 这条路。。。。。。
<Rico_0x8673> 有点漫长..
<vic> 太不容易了
<vic> fcitx 以来gtk吗？
<cfy> 不实际。。。你面对的是一个怎样的政府？！
 * cfy 不说了。。。。以免这里被和谐。。。
<blueghost> vic 知道怎么写 pkgbuild 吗
<vic> 编译fcitx 竟然要求gtk。。。坑爹呢
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 這裏經常被和諧
<vic> blueghost: 大概知道一点阿
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 【【装过N 卡驱动后无法更改分辨率为1280*1024】】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339397 用的是最近更新的驱动，为了这件事还重装了。就是没有办法把分辨率改为1280*1024，里面就没有这个选项。 Flickr 上 cangzhang 的 Screenshot 苦恼啊，现在还在模糊的窗口中徘徊………… 各位大侠帮帮忙，google不到方法！  ...
<blueghost> vic:P 编译 QtDbus时 我缺少 dbus/dbus-arch-deps.h
<blueghost> vic:P 怎么解决, 刚到 #archlinux下问, 他说写  pkgbuild
<vic> blueghost: 汗。。你可以把这个头文件放在编译目录里阿。。。。
<blueghost> vic:P 现在找到了
<blueghost> vic:P 开始是找不到这个文件
<blueghost> /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus 下没有这个文件. 网上说他在 /usr/lib/dbus/include/下
<vic> blueghost: 这个问题不是些pkgbuild的问题 。。。。是你头文件缺失
<vic> 那就在configuer里指定呗
<blueghost> vic:P 那是 #archlinux 的人说的. 现在找到了, 那文件了
<blueghost> vic:P 祝贺我吧, 如果是 arch 的 qt 问题那就最好了
<blueghost> vic:P 现在想起来, 根本不用 整个编译 qt4, 单编译 qtdbus 就好
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: f[i] = min(f[j], |i-j-a[j]|} ?
<vic> blueghost: 祝贺你
<blueghost> 谢谢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: f[j] + |b[j] - i|
<Rico_0x8673> blueghost: 坑格然的雷神死
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: f[i]: 1..i最少修改修改代价能到i
<blueghost> Rico_0x8673:P 啥意思
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 不知道如何用并查集
<Rico_0x8673> blueghost: Congratulations
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: b[i]是经过代换之后的数字
<vic> cssplayer 赶紧来阿
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: f[i] = min(f[j], |i-j-a[j]|} ?
<blueghost> Rico_0x8673:P thx
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 当中那个连接符号应该是+吧
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 反过来就是 f[i] = min(f[j], |i-j-a[i]|}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 是加法吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 不是,
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 反过来就是 f[i] = min(f[j]+|i-j+a[i]|)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: y
<vic> 说实话 现在有点后悔装chakra了
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 好像只用记录 b[i] = min(f[j]+j : 0<=j<=i)
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: j < i+a[i] 时
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: a[i] < 0 是否可能
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 就算不可能吧
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 应该不可能
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 那么不就只可能 j<i+a[i], 没有 j>=i+a[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你说是按照i递减扫过去?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 稍等
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你f的意义是?
<vic> nnd，删掉chakra，换回arch  555555 一下午的时间阿。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: i..n最小修改代价?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 对的，我写错了，0 <= i < j < n
<blueghost> vic:P 你还在 arch 吗
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: i+a[i] < j 和 i+a[i] >= j 都有可能
<Rico_0x8673> 怎么看系统装了多长时间？
<vic> blueghost: 现在不在了
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: i+a[i] < j 比较方便，就是维护从右到左的最小值
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 是的
<blueghost> vic:P arch 的 qt 和官方的 qt 确实有区别
<vic> blueghost: 汗 可是确实是用源码编译的阿。。。坑爹阿
<blueghost> vic:P 用 qt 官方的 编译 qtdbus, 居然 daemon 编译不过去
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 他那个最短路我还不理解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 最短路也是方程形式, 应该是等价的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 但我看不出等价性
<vic> blueghost: 唉
<blueghost> 狂晕
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 在想呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 还有我觉得race的话他说O(n^2)用类似Tarjan, 其实好像每个点做次BFS也行吧?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 不是 Tarjan，是树的分治，复杂度我想不清楚
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我说n^2朴素的话
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 嗯。Tarjan 是指啥？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 树的分治不会, 好像以前有个题"重建计划"就是这种.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: LCA那个
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 我好像是10分……反正写不来
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: ?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 重建计划
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我查下
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 先不管。对于 i < j <= a+a[i], 相当于一个数组，每次在左端添加元素，询问某个位置开始到最左边的最小值
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 某个位置没有单调性吧?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【【装过N 卡驱动后无法更改分辨率为1280*1024】】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339403 用的是最近更新的驱动，为了这件事还重装了。就是没有办法把分辨率改为1280*1024，里面就没有这个选项。 苦恼啊，现在还在模糊的窗口中徘徊………… 各位大侠帮帮忙，google不到方法！ 下面是我的xorg.conf Code: # nv ...
 * Rico_0x8673 给虚拟机分了512MB 内存，果然卡死了...
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 买内存去
<Rico_0x8673> 店里的机子……4核U+GT210+1G内存，蛋疼
<edison0354> cfy: 看会长是女仆大人吧，好看
<edison0354> cfy: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1025998.htm
<cfy> edison0354: 哦？我看看
<NoIE> edison0354: 看过几集，前面的不错，感觉后面的故事没什么心意了。
<cfy> edison0354: 看算法导论吧。。。。好看。。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: 下下来BD720了，正补……
<edison0354> cfy: ……………………
<cfy> edison0354: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/1593272812/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0273V2XTT1TNVDJDNJ95&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=58840952&pf_rd_i=899254051
<^k^> ⇪ title: Land of LISP: Learn to Program in LISP, One Game at a Time!/Conrad Barski-图书-卓越亚马逊
<cfy> edison0354: 这本书不错。。。可惜太贵了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: …………………………
<cfy> ï¿¥323.3
<edison0354> cfy: 下不到？
<NoIE> edison0354: 为什么要 DB？又没有杀必死。
<cfy> edison0354: 没去下。。。。。入门的。。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: 习惯BD720了……
<edison0354> NoIE: TVRIP清晰度太差……
<edison0354> NoIE: 我收藏的都是BD或DVD……
<CyrusYzGTt> 習慣 1080p
<cfy> edison0354: 我下次来你这边拷贝吧。。。。顺便帮你mirror :D
<edison0354> cfy: ………………
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 硬盘和显示器表示鸭梨很大
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 試試 vlc
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer无鸭梨
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 刪除 m$ 刪除不需要的視頻
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 最後的建議是給硬盤減少鴨梨
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 都是收藏的，不能删……
<roylez_> cfy: 先买kindle，再买书就不贵了
<tblambda> 在 lenovo G475 的本子上安装 ubuntu natty 后，一旦拔去网线，系统就在几秒钟之内死机，请问有谁遇到过类似问题？有解决方案吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 空老師？？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 动画
<cfy> roylez_: 少数书没有。。。。我书还是有点的
<roylez_> cfy: 还是满贵的，27.。。
<cfy> roylez_: 什么蛮贵的？
<cfy> roylez_: 关键我觉得kindle格式不好。。。而且买kindle也要钱啊。。。。。好贵。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 玩lisp的钱包伤不起阿，跟玩摄影的差不多了。我穷，玩ruby
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么会？哪里要钱了？
<roylez_> cfy: 那是他们不会用。用calibre把pdf转lit再转mobi，okay了
<cfy> roylez_: 买lispworks确实贵。。。可是没必要买啊
<cfy> roylez_: ....好复杂。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 还有不要钱的么
<cfy> jyfl987: 不要钱的什么？common lisp实现？
<jyfl987> roylez  呵呵 lisp语法简单阿 自己也可以造工具
<cfy> common lisp的实现很多开源啊。。。。
<roylez_> jyfl987: ... 你啥时候也加入邪教了？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你说 kindle也要钱 我说难道有不要钱的设备么
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 動畫是浮雲，，在高鐵俠的高同步率之下
<jyfl987> roylez_: 自从看了黑客与画家以后 我打算 lisp + forth都搞
<cfy> jyfl987: 主席说。。。。买kindle来买书。。。所以。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linux新手想学内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339404 初学Linux，想学Linux内核但不知从哪开始。随便问一下，有关内核裁剪是怎么回事...请高人指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzy674614075 — 2011-07-25 20:06
<cfy> jyfl987: common lisp不简单啊。。。。。
<cfy> 光loop,format.....
<roylez_> jyfl987: ... 我没这么多爱好。我只想先脱贫，然后买游艇，然后偷渡去米国...
<cfy> roylez_: 买了游艇。。。还去不了米国？
<roylez_> cfy: 直接开过去
<cfy> roylez_: 挺远的啊，我感觉。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 没事，带根钓鱼竿
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 先去中途島，然後夏威夷，然後西海岸，。路綫我都給你計劃好了
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你有买游艇的钱 还需要偷渡去么
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 糕手  ...
<roylez_> jyfl987: 需要，赖赖明着来，这不就悲剧了
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁 m(_ _)m
<roylez_> tenzu: 。。。
<sea> help, update-grub都不见xp启动项
<tenzu> roylez_: 万岁万岁万万岁 W(`0`)W
<namoamitafo> sea: os-prober
<roylez_> tenzu: 进贡一只MBP吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 我家离帝都近，应该是我从你那儿拔毛才对
<roylez_> tenzu: 神马理由阿
<tenzu> roylez_: 快被G＋上的动车消息折腾的不行了
 * NoIE 哦吼吼吼吼，Panda3D 我总算入点门了。
<roylez_> tenzu: 自找的，不上多清净
<tenzu> roylez_: 我还特意关了Facebook 真是蛋疼
<roylez_> tenzu: 你可以考虑加入ABB
<tenzu> roylez_: 身板儿不行
<sea> sudo os-prober没反映
<psychologe> 全体注意了，
<alvin_rxg> 首长好
<namoamitafo> sea: 网上找关于os-prober的说法
<sea> ok
<namoamitafo> sea: 实在不行只能自己写grub
<psychologe> 安装了新版本的Nmap,发现有一些问题，请问如何降级到旧版本？
<CyrusYzGTt> yum downgrade nmap
<psychologe> CyrusYzGTt, 还有木有其他方法， 手机N900，没yum
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有，，木有手機
<psychologe> 555
<euroford> psychologe: 用浏览器到仓库里找去啊
<psychologe> euroford, 我也是这么想的，找半天没找到地址。
<Pwnna> 这个旅馆的网怎么这么差 啊
<euroford> psychologe: 仓库在哪里啊？
<Pwnna> 50%的packet都通不过
<euroford> Pwnna: 能上不错了，正好测试一下传输层
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Pwnna> 疯了
<Pwnna> 到北京别住和平里宾馆
<euroford> 和平里大酒店吧
<alvin_rxg> 到北京住和平外宾馆
<euroford> Pwnna: 这里原来是个澡堂子
<Pwnna> 。
<Pwnna> 不是
<Pwnna> 和平里宾馆
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 哈
<cfy> Kandu: 我在你那开个静态的blog咋样？
<Pwnna> 和平里北街这边
<euroford> 我知道和平里大酒店在哪里
<cfy> Kandu: 那些配置还在不？
<euroford> 就是这个啊
<cfy> Kandu: orgmode->html....
<psychologe> euroford,http://repository.maemo.org/extras-testing/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /extras-testing/
<Pwnna> pygame 的API在哪里可以wget一个啊？
<Pwnna> 我上不了网页
<Pwnna> ssh tunnel架不起来
<NoIE> Pwnna: （拍肩）和我一起用Panda3D吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有在用kandu的http么？
<Pwnna> NoIE: 也可以，不过Panda的东西太多
<Pwnna> 学起来麻烦。
<Pwnna> pygame东西少
<NoIE> Pwnna: 你可以只用里面的 2D 部分。
<Pwnna> 全部是比较low level的。
<Pwnna> NoIE: 那就没有必要了
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<Pwnna> pygame api?
<cfy> MaskRay: .
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。原来你就是
<Pwnna> 有没有chm或者html tar gz?
<CyrusYzGTt> chmsee
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的方式，不错，我来模仿一下 :D
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过你的附件怎么下载？
<cfy> MaskRay: http://maskray.machinelife.org/2011/07/12/blogging-with-makefile.html
<MaskRay> cfy: /Makefile，和 index.html 一个路径
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我其实不需要回复。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 目前来说。。。。。我看看index.org怎么生成。。。搞成git的好了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后服务器每天pull一下。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我感觉你的插件还不是啥，好慢啊。。。
<cfy> 就是可能网络问题。。。。。
<cfy> 加载有点慢
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，挺慢的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我回复貌似失败了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的那个目录跳转，没提到cd -啊。呵呵
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: perl的dbi模块有点慢啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 拜見上帝
<cfy> iGoogle: 还不如我输出到文件。。。然后调用binary的sqlite3
<iGoogle> @@@
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 我这个网络好像最高速度能够达到400bytes/s
 * tenzu 拜神
<MaskRay> cfy: 然后依次输入 c d - TAB 就能看到效果。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错，看来你的这个，是在我抄你的配置之前啊。哈哈
<blueghost> 朝鲜也投票选议员啦, 而且是直选
<blueghost> 我们是朝鲜老大哥, 什么时候直选 中国总统啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ïĞ©®ğĺё
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • help! 没有xp启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339414 我是先装好xp,再通过硬盘成功安装11.04的，sda1为c盘xp, sda5,6为D，E盘。 11.04装在sda3,sda7为交换区。 Code: Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        3825    30724281    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2           13538     ...
<luoshu> ==美帝解放大陸/
<soiamso> blueghost: 没有一个地方的总统是直选的，包括老美
<luoshu> 我覺得其實兩塊硬盤的話,隨意裝系統都是可以的.
<CyrusYzGTt> ïĞ©®ğĺё曰。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> soiamso:P 为什么要学美国, 就不能比美国更直接啊
<blueghost> soiamso:P 干嘛要学美国, 你这美分
<blueghost> soiamso:P 我们要直选
<luoshu> 我覺得新浪sae還是很不錯 的.
<soiamso> blueghost: 老美是一个表演的最好的例子了
<luoshu> 是啊,我們可以直選村長./
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 要不搞大民主，全体人民四大自由，大鸣大放大字报大辩论  ？
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:P ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ïĞ©®ğĺё曰民主是好東西。不過天朝沒可能
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 我只要随便写领导大字报贴在墙上，不被撕掉，另外我不被处罚就行。。。。
<Evanescence> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/20/read-feeds-with-rss2email.html, 这个上面的，procmail规则我用了，不行，我查看过mail的head，没有啥ORG-LIST-END-MARKER 啊
 * edison0354 http://blog.renren.com/share/271666327/7765695967#nogo
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 有可能, 选择是: 要不胡锦涛, 要不胡锦涛, 要不胡锦涛
<edison0354> cfy: 见上
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ...我去看wang luo smail shuo
<tusooa> blueghost: ...
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P kanbudong  ni shuo de  smail
<MaskRay> Evanescence: org-mode 搞出来的……我去不掉
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 其实不是报道了吗？好像那个地方法院领导离职，院里有人高兴放鞭炮并且出大条幅批领导，如果那天实现这点成为普通的事。劳动人民就解放了。
<blueghost> tusooa:P 举个例子
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 哦，我自己再试试其他规则
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ jiu shi net little talk
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:P 刚才看ccav国际频道, 说朝鲜啥子 议员直选, 没详细看
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P o mingbai le
<Kandu> cfy: 還在的，比如 cfy.ML
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 朝鲜的事啊....
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。我准备搞静态的。。。。本地同步到github...然后server，每天pull一次。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你用 perl 可以寫嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 靜態的不好，別人都沒法回覆了
<cfy> Kandu: perl fcgi? 没关系
<Kandu> cfy: 用第三方的，我覺得不怎麼好
<cfy> Kandu: 反正也没人回复。。。。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:P 是啊觉得好玩, 所以说一句而已
<Kandu> cfy: 應該很容易配置吧
<cfy> Kandu: 你说我的静态的？
<Kandu> cfy: 加個處理 perl 的
<cfy> Kandu: 我得装下git....
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 关键perl我也不会。。。什么网页呀。。。头痛。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 提供个email就好了 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進gmlive,,我發現sopcast最新的discovery channel了
<cfy> Kandu: 对。。。。让他们去github回复。。。。哈哈。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，剛正看 cgi fcgi，還得學學 unix socket..
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進gmlive,,我發現sopcast最新的discovery channel了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進gmlive,,我發現sopcast最新的discovery channel了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進gmlive,,我發現sopcast最新的discovery channel了
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你为啥把rss转成email读?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 缺好用的 cli 阅读器
<tusooa> MaskRay: 其实吾看rss只是看title,知道有更新之后就去网站上看.
<Kandu> 晚安，各位
<cfy> Kandu: bye
<tusooa> ^k^: 你说话
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<MaskRay> org-mode 生成 beamer 还是各种问题啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: rr-RSS.perl
<tusooa> ^k^: 你就会说这句话.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没 --help 看不懂。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: readme
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ Нì
<tusooa> MaskRay: 为什么现在pocoo.org也要验证码了?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你可以看吾的配置文件.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的看得懂我也不用自己搞 ColorMake 了
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那大约是因为用了bash-libraries
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾那colormake加个判断有没有menuconfig的.如果有就不用mtail的.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 如何检测 ncurses
<tusooa> MaskRay: 只是检查$@里有没有menuconfig.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 话说怎么让erc里不显示行号,而其他的地方都显示行号.
<MaskRay> tusooa: (linum-mode -1)
<tusooa> MaskRay: 加到erc-mode-hook里?
<cfy> ssh: connect to host github.com port 22: Connection timed out
<cfy> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進gmlive,,我發現sopcast最新的discovery channel了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新與改進gmlive,,我發現sopcast最新的discovery channel了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 无用. (add-hook 'erc-mode-hook (lambda () (linum-mode -1))) ;最后还是显示行号了.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 求 org mode 教程
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://orgmode.org/ ? 其实吾也不怎么会用.只是入门而已.
<tusooa> ..
<^k^> ⇪ title: Org-Mode: Your Life in Plain Text
<MaskRay> tusooa: 咱连门都没入，你的 #+TAG 就看不懂
<tusooa> er,..
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://i.linuxtoy.org/docs/guide/ch32.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 第 32 章 组织你的意念：Emacs org mode
<tusooa> MaskRay: 比较简略...
<MaskRay> org-mode 生成的 beamer 为什么没有 链接
<tusooa> MaskRay: 什么是beamer
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua去吧，更新完gmlive後，，回來吧，，
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这三题用 org-mode 搞 beamer，latex 的包，用来演示的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这三天用 org-mode 搞 beamer，latex 的包，用来演示的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没明白什么是beamer...
<cfy> 网络又出问题。。。。。重启电脑去。。。
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=337753 这个到底是什么原因?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 为啥出这个错.emacs autoload的.
<edison0354> cfy: 会长是女仆大人第九话无比的狗血啊……
<cfy> 我再重启。。。。键盘没搞好。。
<NoIE> edison0354: 第九话讲的是什么？
<NoIE> 有人看 Futaoki Alternative 吗？
<edison0354> NoIE: 无数的日本童话拼凑起来的一个
<happyaron> hi all
<happyaron> adam8157: adam 好
<tenzu> 老小好
<^k^> happyaron, 好  ㍭ 
<adam8157> happyaron: Hi
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 花。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我反应迅速否?
<happyaron> edison0354: 爱迪生同鞋
<happyaron> adam8157: 十分迅速
<edison0354> happyaron: 进行中
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ???什麼花？？我又不是女的，，
<happyaron> euroford: 欧元福特？
<happyaron> 五羊好
 * adam8157 a开头的名字很占优势
<happyaron> GNUdog: GNUpuma botu好
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜神
<happyaron> Houge: 猴哥
<happyaron> Kandu: 能人
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 拜見真主
<happyaron> kevc: kk
<happyaron> kk他爸
<happyaron> MaskRay: ray好
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 色色好
<MaskRay> happyaron: 拜见aron
 * CyrusYzGTt 懷疑 happyaron 在泄漏別人的真實身份
<happyaron> microcai: 菜菜强力推销员好
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=339195 这个怎么搞
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - emacs里怎么设置 点击某个链接,执行某个命令.
<microcai> happyaron: ?
<euroford> happyaron: Hi aron
<GNUdog> happyaron: Aron 好～
<microcai> happyaron: 已经很久不推销了
<tusooa> aronxu好.
<happyaron> roylez_: roylez 面主席及面主席下划线好
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼好
<happyaron> tusooa: 咋叫你呢。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你就是优势少年
<happyaron> XwinX: xx好
<happyaron> microcai: 嗯。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你在线呢啊?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 显然啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 在家还好? 手术了么?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 最后决定没有做手术，用的微创
<tusooa> happyaron: 就叫tusooa呗...
<GNUdog> 虽然也是手术，但不属于外科类的
<happyaron> tusooa: 拜见tusooa
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> happyaron: 不用拜见的...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 外科手术伤元气, 老人家不好恢复
<happyaron> tusooa: 再拜一次
<GNUdog> adam8157: 关键太痛苦了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 叫她 tusooa 是lerosua的馬甲
<duan> nick duan
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..這次是顯示器壞了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 最后我们都说服他不做外科手术了
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 神马?怎么会的.
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不能让老人家遭那个罪
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 他是怕治不好，还要受罪
<adam8157> GNUdog: 祝姥爷早日康复哈
<happyaron> jimmyxu怎么没了。。。
<GNUdog> 不过有痛苦小的自然要先尝试看看了
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 感覺
<GNUdog> adam8157: 谢谢～
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么可能的.
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你回家什么车?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 出事的那一个系列的
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 回去还是出事儿的那一个系列的车
<adam8157> GNUdog: 出事儿是人祸啦, 乖乖待在那里10分钟等着被追, 哎...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 白天的应该还好
<tusooa> @jimmy_xu_wrk 最后status:
<adam8157> GNUdog: 一下子感觉地球太危险了, 想家了
<tusooa> 一切该结束了。 2011-7-23 01:41:36
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哈哈哈
<tusooa> via [来源请求]
<cfy> http://cfy.machinelife.org/
<cfy> 完全静态。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 丑...
<tusooa> cfy: 字体换换.
<cfy> roylez_: tusooa: 哦。。。我这里opera强制字体了。。。。
<cfy> 算了。。。。我还是用网易的去。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: http://blog.renren.com/share/249289889/7765742070
<cfy>  永不相撞的动车设计图
<tusooa> cfy: 你,..也用opera了?
<cfy> tusooa: 我一直opera 啊。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> *** Version for cfy is ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC (mailing list: erc-discuss@gnu.org))
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: ERC
<roylez_> cfy: 死仆街仔
<tusooa> cfy: opera太大了.其实.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339423 求助各位大婶 我再/boot生成了2.6.38.8的内核镜像initrd.img-2.6.38.8和vmlinuz-2.6.38.8 但是在启动时怎么没有相关的系统内核项 又在 /boot/grub编辑了相关的内核项，如下 title Ubuntu 10.10 LTS, kernel 2.6.38.8-generic root (hd0,9) kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.38.8 root=UUID=2A1EF42B1EF3EE27 ro quiet splas ...
<cfy> roylez_: 不懂。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 你说占硬盘还是内存？
<roylez_> cfy: poor guy，死路中央
<tusooa> cfy: 吾是说的什么功能都有.好多用不上的.
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。。这无所谓啊。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4a02849cjw1djgo32559aj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席太重口
<roylez_> tenzu: 给你养眼的
<luoshu> 手贱了.
<tenzu> roylez_: 你真关心我
<edison0354> cfy: 永不相撞的动车图不是我给你发过了么……
<adam8157> ...手贱啊
<cfy> edison0354: 啊？可能没收到
<roylez_> tenzu: http://uk.ibtimes.com/articles/20110722/hungary-destroys-all-monsanto-gmo-maize-fields.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hungary Destroys All Monsanto GMO Maize Fields
<soiamso> Monsanto
<vic> 主席的git是什么来着
<roylez_> vic: github.com/roylez
<roylez_> soiamso: 这英文名感觉就像diablo里面的boss
<tenzu> roylez_: 没细看
<roylez_> tenzu: 阿根廷全面禁了转基因
<tenzu> roylez_: 天朝全面推行了转基因
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/bjh2i.gif
<MeaCulpa> 转基因便宜
<MeaCulpa> 美国东西那么便宜，经济作物都是转的
<tenzu> roylez_: 竟然能弹这么高，看来能量损失比较小
<blueghost> vic:P Qt 还没折腾完啊
<Ucarenya> 电视又放你是疯而我是傻了
<blueghost> vic:P 现在 arch 装的, 和 Qt4 编译的, 混在一起了
<blueghost> Ucarenya:P 还珠格格???
<Ucarenya> 干嘛要自己编
<Ucarenya> 恩，三个煞笔
<blueghost> Ucarenya:P 哪个版本的, 赵薇版的???
<Ucarenya> 恩
<Ucarenya> 我老婆在看呢
<namoamitafo> time是干啥的
<soiamso> http://it.people.com.cn/GB/15234605.html
<soiamso> 替罪羊来了
<tusooa> 桌面壁纸 又出现了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=33
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<tusooa> ^k^: 不是帖子.是个版.
<tusooa> ^k^: 没反应?
<Ucarenya> newabeuter不错
<blueghost> 近来有新闻报导朝鲜第12届最高人民会议代议员选举, 朝鲜劳动新闻报导说金正日在第333号选区获得了选民100%的赞成票，这表明了朝鲜军民对金正日的“绝对支持和无限信任”。对于此事，网民往往是嘲讽，因其选票上只有金正日一个人的名字，根本不存在差额选举，甚至无处写反对两字。也有网民说，这是五十步笑百步，我们也好不到哪里去。
<Ucarenya> 程序员要上岗证的。。。
<cfy> 这个。。。
<cfy> 澄清了。。。
<cfy> 是ps的。。。
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<cfy> http://random-state.net/files/nikodemus-cl-faq.txt
<cfy> * Nikodemus' Common Lisp FAQ
<Ucarenya> cfy: O...反正我不是
<cfy> 谁手写java的 XD
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=CPlusPlus&gid=328184
<cfy> quote: 我认识的Java程序员少有内存意识的，真的，一口气new个十几二十个对象人不带眨眼的，C++还需要手动释放内存对于他们而言才是噩梦。
<euroford> cfy: C++相对于C来说，已经是很幸福的了
<namoamitafo> cfy: time是怎么回事
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<cfy> euroford: 看里面说java的。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 什么？
<namoamitafo> cfy: time foo
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哪里有time foo?
<namoamitafo> cfy: time ./foo
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不懂你的意思
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你看我这里一个记录
<namoamitafo> real    0m23.632s
<namoamitafo> user    0m0.980s
<namoamitafo> sys     0m0.524s
<cfy> namoamitafo: 然后？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 怎么会real这么大, user, sys很小
<cfy> namoamitafo: time sleep 3
<Ucarenya> java 还new啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: 然后?
<cfy> namoamitafo: real是真实的。，user是使用的cpu时间，sys好像是cpu调度的时间
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我的理解。不专业
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我在评测我的一个程序
<namoamitafo> cfy: 跑出这样离奇的时间
<cfy> namoamitafo: 难道是io卡住了？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 可能, 有文件读入, 但是文件不大
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 那个程序等待的时间很长
<cfy> namoamitafo: real比user都快差了三个数量级了。。。。
<bf> 大家好～新人～
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 不可能, 我就跑这个点跑了很长时间
<Ucarenya> man 一下time啊
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 其他测试点都比较快
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那贴下源代码？
<tenzu_> md，又断了
<namoamitafo> cfy: pascal的, 你明白?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我来意会一下 。。。。。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你怎么知道这里没有隐藏的。会pascal的？
<cfy> jyf1987: http://random-state.net/files/nikodemus-cl-faq.txt
<namoamitafo> cfy: ?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你贴一下嘛
<namoamitafo> http://pastebin.com/PMrJYj3Y
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那就把程序分段啊。。。。看那部分占用大
<cfy> namoamitafo: 第15行
<namoamitafo> cfy: 代码风格很烂, 见笑了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 这个readln什么意思？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 读入一行
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我的意思是有没有代码调优的工具。就是现实每行运行时间的？pascal的？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不会
<cfy> namoamitafo: 从stdin?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不是
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我也只在perl上用过。。。common lisp我也不知道 :D
<namoamitafo> cfy: stdin都被重定向到文件了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦。。。
<cfy> 哦。。
<cfy> reset?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 对
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我跑一个pascal程序, real time和user time, kernel time不是一个数量级
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不明白为什么会卡住。。。
<vic> fcitx-sunpinyin 编译不过去了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你把代码从21那里断开，看看。用了多少时间
<cfy> namoamitafo: 难道是因为完全没有命中cache?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 导致内存换页？
<cfy> 我在乱猜。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 内存换页不属于kernel time?
<cfy> namoamitafo: /usr/bin/time -v foo
<cfy> namoamitafo: 看看，这样信息更全
<cfy> namoamitafo: 要不你把输入文件也贴一下？我测试看看
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你啥/usr/bin/time
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我没的
<cfy> namoamitafo: time包
<cfy> $ /usr/bin/time -v ls
<cfy> Percent of CPU this job got: 133%
<cfy> 难道zsh是多线程的？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我用bash
<cfy> 果然，zsh多线程的
<cfy> 哦。。。不是。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 而且我没有dual core cpu
<namoamitafo> cfy: 也没有HT
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你贴下数据吧
<namoamitafo> http://pastebin.com/gRwPURb4
<cfy> 我试试
<ayaka> 英文wikipedia竟然没把2011年杭深线动车组列车追尾事故中官员的丑态写出!
<cfy> namoamitafo: pascal的编译器叫啥名字？
<namoamitafo> cfy: fpc
<cfy> namoamitafo: 解压出来有190MB T_T
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你怎么会解压的
<ayaka> 我拼了也要翻译出来！他吗狗杂碎官员
<cfy> namoamitafo: 就是装完fpc
<cfy> Need to get 24.8 MB of archives. After unpacking 190 MB will be used.
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你LANG是en_US.UTF-8?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯是的。
<namoamitafo> 休息了, 8
<wxg4net> 服务器 load average: 0.02, 0.05, 0.00 算压力大么
<cfy> namoamitafo: ./a  0.51s user 0.34s system 99% cpu 0.854 total
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/164789
<cfy> 神出现了。。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你开优化?
<iGoogle> 困了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我直接fpc a.p
<cfy> 然后./a
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我那会用fpc啊。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 优化一样的啊, -O2
<namoamitafo> cfy: -O3
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我这里时间正常。。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我有空的话把程序扔到ramfs测下
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦。。。。我是tmpfs....
<cfy> namoamitafo: /dev/shm就是啊
 * cfy root@debian:~# aptitude purge fpc
<namoamitafo> cfy: shm是ramfs还是tmpfs
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我是tmpfs
<namoamitafo> cf
<namoamitafo> cfy: o
<cfy> namoamitafo: 反正/dev/shm是tmpfs挂载的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你用root?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 删fpc的时候，我进root了。。。sudo没配置。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 为啥不用sudo
<namoamitafo> cfy: 没配置又不是不能用
<cfy> namoamitafo: sudo没配置。。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不能用啊。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: visudo把你用户加上就ok了
<cfy> tmpfs和ramfs不是一个东西
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不安全。。。。没熟悉的东西
<namoamitafo> cfy: sudo比root安全
<cfy> namoamitafo: 随便改这种配置。。。。不是安全的态度啊
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那不一定的。。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: sudoer本来就是需要你加的.
<euroford> namoamitafo: EUID和UID的区别
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯。
<cfy> euroford: 我发现ps auxmww没有显示线程的pid.你知道为啥么？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我一般都用sudo
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我禁用su
<Ucarenya> ...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 好像tmpfs比ramfs先进。。。
<tusooa> 谁来说说,jpg图片挂了,提示Corrupt JPEG data: 463 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9咋办
<namoamitafo> cfy: 啊?
<cfy> namoamitafo: tmpfs提供了更多的选项啥的。
<tusooa> feh抽风造成的.
<cfy> namoamitafo: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/overview-of-ramfs-and-tmpfs-on-linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Overview of RAMFS and TMPFS on Linux
<cfy> namoamitafo: 看ramfs vs tmpfs那节
<euroford> cfy: 我这里有啊
<cfy> euroford: 哦？我给你贴图看看
<euroford> cfy: 我用的是ubuntu 1004
<Ucarenya> 一个可以制定大小，分配光
<cfy> euroford: 你的参数呢？
<euroford> ps auxmww
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我知道tmpfs支持swap啥的, 但是不是说功能越多先进吧
<cfy> namoamitafo: 最大的问题是ramfs会自己增长。。。。这太恐怖了。。。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦。确切的是选项多 :)
 * tusooa 问下有人知道不
<cfy> euroford: 还没贴好。。。。
<cfy> euroford: cfy       2839 19.0  2.5 8466828 102120 ?      -    23:10   0:04 /usr/bin/sbcl
<cfy> cfy          -  9.2    -      -     - -        Ssl  23:10   0:02 -
<cfy> euroford: 我的那行就是-了。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我想最大化性能, 保证内存不会爆的话完全可以ramfs
<cfy> namoamitafo: 干麽不tmpfs?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 机制复杂就会损失性能对不?
<cfy> euroford: 能贴下你的图么？
<cfy> namoamitafo: ....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不知道。。。不过貌似/dev/shm为tmpfs是标准了
<cfy> euroford: http://imagebin.org/164794
<euroford> cfy: ps xH
<cfy> euroford: 看/usr/bin/sbcl,是多线程。但是
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> euroford: 但是这样多线程的pid是一样的啊。
<cfy> euroford: htop里看出来是不一样的
<euroford> chrome就是多线程的
<cfy> euroford: chrome?怎么说道chrome了？
<euroford> 我这里的pid是不一样的
<cfy> euroford: 难道是获取方式不一样了？ps和htop
<euroford> 能确认多线程就行了
<cfy> 不要这样。。。。
<cfy> 如果我要kill线程呢?
 * cfy 我对原始的ps这种有感情。。。。
<euroford> 线程应该是不能被kill的吧
<cfy> 我试试
<cfy> euroford: kill term就没了
<cfy> euroford: http://imagebin.org/164795
<cfy> euroford: 在htop里面，sbcl的多线程是有pid的
<cfy> 而且是不一样的
 * cfy 先洗澡。
<euroford> cfy: 你用的是什么系统？
<cfy> euroford: Linux debian 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Tue Jun 14 09:42:28 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mayli> cfy: 都SMP了啊
<botdoor> hu
<botdoor> you ren ma
<hibots>  大家好啊
<botdoor> ÄãºÃ
<mayli> botdoor: ?
<euroford> cfy: PID  PPID   LWP  NLWP, 相当复杂啊
<tusooa> 有知道的人不. <tusooa> 谁来说说,jpg图片挂了,提示Corrupt JPEG data: 463 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9咋办
<euroford> cfy: LWP是thread的ID
<euroford> cfy: 所有thread的PID都是一样的
<euroford> ps -efL
<cfy> euroford: lwp?
<cfy> euroford: ps -efL看到了。。。。
<euroford> 轻量级线程
<cfy> euroford: 原来如此。。。
<cfy> euroford: 学习了 XD
<euroford> cfy: 哈哈，我也学习了
<cfy> euroford: 话说，你是怎么找到的 :)
<euroford> 我的线程知识还停留在linuxthread的阶段，现在进化到nptl了
<cfy> hehe
<edison0354> happyaron: cfy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/gnome-3-designs-music-app-documents/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29 终于向水果看齐了……赞一个！
<tusooa> ^k^: `new
<happyaron> edison0354: great
<alvin_rxg> long line, ling line, long line, ling line, long line, ling line, long line, ling line, long line, ling line, long line, ling line, long line, ling line, long line, ling line, long line, ling line,
<euroford> edison0354: 只有这样玩，服务厂商才能挣钱
<alvin_rxg> irssi 不满意的地方太多了。。这两天看来得换 weechat 了。
<cfy> happyaron: 如果用common lisp改写po2db，速度可以提高一倍吧，我想
<edison0354> euroford: 没事，我只听local music
<cfy> happyaron: 至少感觉perl的db模块有点慢
<cfy> edison0354: debian啊。。。
<edison0354> cfy: open source，你懂
<cfy> edison0354: 我希望有个emacs的 major mode XD
<edison0354> cfy: 不懂
<edison0354> cfy: 我很菜的，你懂……
<cfy> edison0354: 就是内嵌在emacs里 XD
<edison0354> cfy: 嵌进去啥？
<cfy> 而不是一个新的程序 XD
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: emacser都这样。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 就我刚刚发的那？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> cfy: emacs的颜色显示够么……
<cfy> edison0354: X下的颜色，程序都一样吧
<edison0354> cfy: 没用过emacs，无视我……
<cfy> edison0354: emacs可以看图片。。。看pdf的。。
<edison0354> cfy: 汗
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_POSIX_Thread_Library
<^k^> ⇪ title: Native POSIX Thread Library - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> The Native POSIX Thread Library (NPTL) is a software feature that enables the Linux kernel to run programs written to use POSIX Threads efficiently.
<edison0354> cfy: 类似glibc？
<cfy> edison0354: 你说什么？我刚刚发的？nptl?
<edison0354> cfy: 额，说错请无视……
<edison0354> cfy: 是不是system call用的函数库？
<cfy> edison0354: nptl一个新的linux thread的实现
<edison0354> cfy: 不哦的那个……
<cfy> edison0354: 不是啊。内核级别的
<edison0354> cfy: 不懂……
<cfy> edison0354: 我也不懂。。。所以让你看wiki啊 :D
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<euroford> cfy: Ulrich Drepper大仙是glibc的Maintainer
<cfy> edison0354: 也许也在glibc里吧。。。我也不懂。。。 hehe
<edison0354> cfy: ……………………
<cfy> edison0354: 在ubuntu-cn里？
<edison0354> cfy: ?
<cfy> 汗。。。看错nick了。。。。呵呵
<cfy> euroford: 哦。
<edison0354> cfy: 果然……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。好像不是内核级别的么
<cfy> 还是GNU C Library的
<edison0354> cfy: ………………
<cfy> NPTL uses a similar approach to LinuxThreads, in that the primary abstraction known by the kernel is still a process, and new threads are created with the clone() system call (called from the NPTL library).
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似我前面说的是对的？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，我看了wiki,好像是在glibc里实现的。
<cfy> edison0354: 所以你是对的
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 话说。你英文比我好啊。。。。。怎么没看wiki?
<edison0354> cfy: 没看
<cfy> edison0354: o
<edison0354> cfy: 谁说我比你好……你看的应该比我多吧……
<edison0354> cfy: 我看到英文wiki就不想看……
<cfy> edison0354: 没有没有。。。你没发现那篇特别短么？
<edison0354> cfy: 没点开
<cfy> edison0354: .......................................... 数数几个点
<edison0354> cfy: 懒
<happyaron> cfy: 还是用perl吧，这个速度我可以接受了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 用 wc 数呗
<cfy> happyaron: lisp怎么了。。。sbcl的话，debian也标配啊
<alvin_rxg> echo .......................................... | wc
<alvin_rxg>       1       1      43
<cfy> erc的表示毫无鸭梨。。。。
<cfy> 32个。。。
<cfy> 42个。。
<alvin_rxg> wc 貌似不能去掉 newline.. echo -n
<mayli> !jrrp
 * mayli_ 今日人品其实很实用来着&……
 * jyf1987 君正 新岸线
<cfy> ccl不错。。。
<cfy> 内存小。而且速度也快
<cfy> 哈哈
<jyf1987> cfy: 什么ccl
<cfy> jyf1987: http://trac.clozure.com/ccl
<^k^> ⇪ title: Clozure CL
<cfy> jyf1987: 一个common lisp实现
<cfy> sbcl 60MB
<cfy> ccl 16MB
<jyf1987> cfy: 这还叫小？ 果然是emacs user
<cfy> jyf1987: ...没办法。。。。
<cfy> cl就是这样。。。。
<cfy> clisp 9MB
<cfy> 但是速度就。。。。
<cfy> 扩展也差。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 算了 emacer我理解
<cfy> jyf1987: 我说cl......
<cfy> ccl和sbcl 20s
<cfy> clisp用了1m05s
<cfy> 3倍时间。
<cfy> 代码 http://pastebin.com/Rd0gS6wB
<cfy> edison0354: 在不？
<edison0354> cfy:
<cfy> edison0354: 我增加了对clisp和ccl的支持
<cfy> 是说add clisp and ccls' support么？
<edison0354> cfy: 听不懂……
<cfy> edison0354: 翻译
<edison0354> cfy: ………………
<cfy> 还是说add clisp and ccl's support么？
<cfy> 就是's和s'
<edison0354> cfy: 需要's么？
<cfy> edison0354: 好像也不要。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 那这样翻译同么？
<edison0354> cfy: 我见过的好像都么有
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> add clisp and ccl support in sqlite-test.lisp
<cfy> 就这么说了。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 睡觉。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你在做l18n？
<cfy> edison0354: 我的git的commit message都用的英文
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 唉。。
<cfy> ccl何时能进debian...
 * cfy 睡了。。。
 * qmake 可乐喝多了
<ineed> .
<ineed> alvin_rxg:睡没？
<alvin_rxg> 睡了
<ineed> alvin_rxg:.:)
 * ineed 好无聊啊！谁出来陪我聊会
<ineed> !google eva green
<lubotu2`> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ineed> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knownbad> 今晚反情报员没来？
<alvin_rxg> 换马甲了呗
 * qmake 可乐喝完了
 * qmake is out of Cocacola
 * ineed 刚看玩电影 show time
<blueghost> knownbad:P 想我了???
<knownbad> 妈的，触霉头
<knownbad> lol
 * ineed 想看枫枫的步兵片，
<blueghost> knownbad:P
<blueghost> knownbad:P 有事呼唤我了.
 * ineed said : it's show time!
<alvin_rxg> 大家好
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 嗨
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍚ 
<blueghost> 大白馒头就咸菜是中国传统穷人食品，只要不吃猪肉，成本比吃肯德基的纽约人低多了。还有买山寨Levis是不少白领生活常态，不过几十元一条，这样比老美傻傻地买真货便宜多了。
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 嗨
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下...  ㍚ 
<blueghost> knownbad:P 你们这些老美傻帽. 卖真货不傻吗. 买山寨多好
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你真傻了还是装傻？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 晚上好
<blueghost> 为什么要那么聪明呢, 傻傻的不好吗
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下...  ㍚ 
<knownbad> 所以我怀疑他反情报
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 欧美的 levis 和 国内的 levis 是俩回事。一个是地摊货，另一个是奢侈品
<blueghost> 我不懂 啥是 levis , 我只 是 对 "买山寨...这样比老美傻傻地买真货便宜多了" 感到莫明的兴奋
<blueghost> 看到有人说老美(knownbad)傻傻, 就感到高潮
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 还不简单啊，中国人盲目崇洋媚外。美国人拉的屎在国内都认为是金子
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 不说了, 只是对 knownbad 的反击而已. 他说我触霉头
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 就比如说这边的牛仔裤，便宜的十几块欧元，可这在国内偏偏卖到至少800元。不知道翻了几番了。他妈的还是中国的服装厂制造的
<knownbad> levis 也有所谓的 物美价廉期其实就是品质差点的廉价品
<alvin_rxg> levis 在欧美，再贵，也比国内的便宜。
<knownbad> 什么是老美(knownbad)傻傻？
<knownbad> 谁高潮了？
<knownbad> 这么好？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 牛仔裤 在中国加工好, 送回那 品牌商, 贴上品牌, 再 卖给 中国人. 达芬奇 只是出口, 直接贴上一个 假的品牌 再卖给中国人
<blueghost> 不是我说的
<alvin_rxg> 达芬奇本来就假的
 * alvin_rxg test
<blueghost> 是啊, 所以说直接贴上假的商标, 再卖回来
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的 wto 就不管这事
<blueghost> 少了一步骤, 就不对了. 但如果达芬奇真的加工运回某个真实的意大利厂商, 贴上厂商的牌子, 再运回来卖给中国. 价钱不也是一样吗
<alvin_rxg> 成本高了
<blueghost> 只是高额利润就是那品牌拿去, 达芬奇赚的少.
<blueghost> 成本还是那么多哇, 只是利润谁分大头了.
<alvin_rxg> 运费不用啊？
<blueghost> 问题是 达芬奇 卖那么贵, 是因为品牌.
<blueghost> 当然那是假的
<blueghost> 如果品牌是真的, 会不会就不骂了呢. 中国生产, 品牌是意大利的.
<blueghost> 钱还是不合理的贵
<blueghost> 运费可以, 意大利只贴牌子啊.
<blueghost> iphone 也是 中国生产的, 利润也是苹果赚大头.
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 测试
<blueghost> 达芬奇 也是中国生产的, 牌子是假的, 赚的全是达芬奇那公司
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍚ 
<blueghost> 过程差不多 中国生产->出口->苹果(达芬奇没有)->进口->消费者
<knownbad> 这就不对了，如果中国不出产这些产品呢？
<knownbad> 代工是个过程，要不技术是天上掉下来的？
<blueghost> 达芬奇就是 出口->直接就进口
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 那只能怪国人白痴。
<knownbad> 不买就行了。
<knownbad> 要不我买个产品给岳母也是国内产的啊。
<blueghost> knownbad:P 这个我懂.
<blueghost> 好吧这么假设
<blueghost> 达芬奇 这个中国有能力做, 出口->进口->消费者, 和  出口->某真实品牌->消费者,   到最后到消费者的价钱不是一样模(可能后者加上运费更贵些).
<alvin_rxg> 为 gdp 做出了巨大的贡献
<blueghost> 问题是为什么 生产家->到消费者, 就不能 卖那么贵价钱呢.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你看看广东电台的 财经郎眼 咯？
<blueghost> 非得假冒/贴上一个假的或真的品牌才能卖那么贵.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 上面说了,这个不是我说的, 就是听 郎咸平说的, 不过不是财经郎眼, 是财经郎咸平
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 出口->某真实品牌->进口->消费者, 少了一步骤
<blueghost> 郎咸平最后的结论是, 中国因为没有专利保护, 出不了创新, 因为创新不能被保护不被人山寨, 而没有动力去创新. 还有价格论断. 就是出不了, 或者说没有意愿, 产生象 那些意大利奢侈品那样的品牌. 或者出现了,也不会有人买
<blueghost> 单就 创意来说, 我倒觉得 教育才是最基本的. 就算中国人都认为 用山寨是 可耻, 且中国也有法律保障 知识产权, 但 那些大学出来的人就一群 没想象力 的人. 有这些保障也出不了创新, 品牌啊
<alvin_rxg> 123
<blueghost> 是否是因为缺少想象力, 无法有创意, 才逼着去学, 去抄袭. 还是 有了知识产权保护, 就会产生 创意???
<knownbad> 321
<knownbad> 鸭
<blueghost> 还是中国人本身并不缺少思考, 不缺少想象, 是因为弄出来的东西一定会被人抄袭, 而让那些创意出不来
<blueghost> 辛辛苦苦花大笔钱投资弄一个东西, 到头来被人抄过去, 因为没有研发费用以最低价格打败自己. 所以有想法的人最终还是抄袭算了.
<knownbad> 抄袭是人类进化过程，你是想多了吧。
 * alvin_rxg test
<knownbad> tset
<blueghost> knownbad:P 我只是说有好几个想法. 因为没有专利保护而让中国人没有创新, 这是郎咸平那节目的说法. 但我自个的想法是, 如果他说的对, 有个前提 -- 中国人本身不缺乏创新精神和想象力. 在我的看来倒是中国教育阻碍了中国人的想象思维. 就是说就算郎咸平说保护专利, 还是出不了什么好的创新.
<blueghost> 他说的有道理. 专利必须保护. 但这样还不够. 你得让中国的小孩从应试教育解放出来.
<knownbad> 你真以为国内的技术都是自个奋斗的吗？
<knownbad> 理想和现实的混合吧。
<blueghost> knownbad:P 我没这样认为.
 * ineed 围观中……
<knownbad> 以前的土法炼钢的结果是如何？
 * alvin_rxg test again
<knownbad> 后来如何脱离死胡同？
<blueghost> 但总不能总抄吧
<alvin_rxg> 都是 "小农"
 * ineed alvin_rxg: 
<knownbad> 说的好听去研究别人如何如何。。。
<blueghost> 难听的呢
<knownbad> 日本人就做的不错，要抄的比原版好。
<blueghost> 好吧, 我尝试终结一下我的看法. 专利保护是让人有创新的动力(自己的创造不会被人偷窃), 想象力是一个人能否创新的能力.
<knownbad> 抄到最后会发现你的技术比别人好的。
<knownbad> 这完全在于你自己。
<knownbad> 专利是个保护，这也是不完美的。
<blueghost> 我对郎咸平的看法不同是, 中国就算有专利保护, 让人有创新的动力, 但因为教育的原因, 没有创新的能力
<knownbad> 专利是一种对抄袭和创新的抑制
<blueghost> 还是我的想法是错的, 中国人有创新的能力, 但因为 专利保护 的原因使得没有那个动力
<knownbad> 一把刀的双面。
<blueghost> 专利是抑制, 我看过这个论调, 但我没详细研究过. 但我着重的是 那个能力.
<blueghost> 当然可能我是错的, 我觉得, 国内没有那种创新的能力. 因为中国教育的目的就不是培养创造力的. 不是求真理和创新的
<knownbad> 这看你。  别人可以发展生产的技术，你可以借用他们的技术来发展包装的技术。  反过来制衡他们的生产专利。
<knownbad> 甚至可以利上加利。
<blueghost> 你是说一个发展基础, 一个发展应用?
<knownbad> 是。
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 两者需要的技能不同. 基础需要求知研究, 应用需要想象
<blueghost> 两者中国占哪样
<knownbad> 看你的技术层面和目标。
<knownbad> 你去睡觉就是个目标。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<blueghost> 某个人通过研究, 获得新的知识. 另一种人 想通过这个知识能获得什么新的科技
<blueghost> 貌似, 美国俩样都占了
<knownbad> 这样吧，有人发现了铁。  这只能发生一次。  你比这干嘛？  不如去发展不锈钢去。
<blueghost> 对啊
<knownbad> 为何死脑筋一定好发现铁？
<blueghost> 问题是中国发现不了铁, 不锈钢也是抄人的.
<knownbad> 你发展不锈钢2或是不锈钢3.
<blueghost> 要不就占一样, 要不发现铁, 要不就想办法创造更好的不锈钢.
<knownbad> 抄袭也可以跳越别人。
<blueghost> 好吧, 我觉得中国只剩抄, 没跳跃
<blueghost> 不是说中国人不聪明, 而是教育问题
<blueghost> 发现铁, 需要求知, 发展不锈钢,需要想象.
<blueghost> 中国教育两样都没, 中国特色, 全借鉴
<knownbad> 你的目标不是睡觉吗？
<knownbad> 快去实现吧。
<knownbad> 天堂在等你。。。
<knownbad> 其实不锈钢的比喻不好，该说是炼钢。
<knownbad> 炼铁成刚。
<alvin_rxg> 没人了？
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 好吧, 我 去睡了
<blueghost> 886
<blueghost> 886 alvin_rxg , 886 knownbad
<blueghost> bye all
<knownbad> 骗子
<^k^>  06:21
<hoxily> ^k^: 早上好.
<^k^> hoxily, 休息一下...  ㍞ 
<hoxily> ^k^: 没睡饱?
<^k^> hoxily, 休息一下...  ㍞ 
<franj1> 好
<franj1> 上班去了
<jiero> 没人？
<cfy> jiero: 早上好！
<jiero> cfy: 中午好。
<jiero> cfy: :D
<cfy> jiero: 怎么就到中午了。。。才8am啊。。。
<jiero> cfy: 我已经感觉像是到了中午该休息了。
<cfy> jiero: ......
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-26
<cfy> 有钱人： http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Statistics&gid=6385
<cfy> 引用：假如我很有钱，配了一个hp z800 工作站，把12个内存插槽全部插上16G，一共12＊16G＝192G。安装64位系统。是不是就可以用R处理巨型大数据集了。
<Evanescence> cfy: R 是不是R 语言?
<cfy> Evanescence: 嗯是的
<Evanescence> cfy: 很厉害的语言吗？以前听说好像是专门处理大型复杂数学数据的
<Kandu> Evanescence: 據說是個很慢的腳本語言
<Evanescence> Kandu: 啊？，我这样啊，有人懂R的吗？出来说说？
<jiero> 直接败了。。。GNU/Linux连对Android都是小胜。而且两者加起来都不如iPhone OS。
<caleb-> 早上好
<MeaCulpa> 早
<Kandu> 早(雖然已經不早了)
<caleb-> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=动车+电线杆
<caleb-> 2007年8月中旬，北京房山矿难，救援部门草草宣布现场已无生命迹象，过了130多个小时，两名矿工居然自己刨土爬出来了。很早以前，《国际歌》就揭示了一个真理：从来没有神仙皇帝，全靠自己救自己。
<caleb-> 已经在医院死亡的就有100多人，根据中国官方的说法，这些人只能算抢救无效，不算“死亡”。
<caleb-> 铁路购票实名制果然是用来堵截上访的。在官方以无生命迹象为由匆匆宣布停止搜救之后，竟然有一名儿童极不争气的从车厢被发现。这令当事官吏尴尬地称作“生命的奇迹”。
<cfy> caleb-: 原来如此。。。。。。抢救无效。。。。。
<caleb-> 火车是钢铁制品，销毁的方式一般都是拆解，大概当局认为掩埋的火车可以自动降解。长平先生认为：“如果掩埋了，就非常严重。第一可能掩埋活人，等于谋杀，是刑事犯罪；第二对死难者尸体和遗物不尊重，死难者家属应该就此提起诉讼；第三毁灭物证，妨碍追查原因和责任，这也是犯罪。”
<ubw_> 求回答：windows能不能在用户模式下编写网络虚拟磁盘？
<caleb-> ubw_: 看要虚拟到啥程度了
<caleb-> 中国红十字基金会决定提供30万元慰问受难者。但很多网民建议这些钱还是“留给郭美美买包吧”。
<ubw_> caleb-: 我想映射到一个网络存储硬件上，行不行？
<caleb-> 上海铁路局的高级官吏暂时被替换，换上的是铁道部调度局局长安路生。安陆生当年因为胶济铁路两车碰撞死了70多人，伤了400多人而被免职。
<caleb-> ubw_: 具体用途是啥？
<ubw_> caleb-: 在windows上用资源管理器查看iphone里的文件，用无线连的。
<caleb-> ubw_: 这不需要虚拟磁盘吧
<ubw_> caleb-: 这，想试一下
<caleb-> ubw_: 一般说虚拟磁盘，指的是 本来没有磁盘的 才要虚拟
<caleb-> ubw_: 比如 sshfs / ftpfs / httpfs
<caleb-> ubw_: 把 非磁盘 的东西 模拟成 磁盘
<caleb-> ubw_: 你要做的无非是 mount iphone 然后查看…
<cfy> 选择好的解释器（编译器）好重要。。。
<ubw_> caleb-: 唔。。。我的意思是把iphone里的存储设备映射成Windows下的一个硬盘。不知道从何下手。
<caleb-> cfy: lisp?
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯，在win里面sbcl跑不了（虚拟机），ccl比clisp快得不是一点点。。。。
<caleb-> ubw_: 在 iphone 写个 app 透过无线 export filesystem
<ubw_> caleb-: 那Windows这边就什么都不用做？
<caleb-> 伊能静在微博上说：“法国飞机失事，残骸数年没有清理。即使一小片残骸也会查清楚如何断裂、切割面怎么形成，瞬间的撞击力、撞击距离等等细节，并用电脑模拟还原失事现场，以防止下一次悲剧发生。如果是雷击，雷雨中运行的动车如此频繁，怎么避免下次雷击？前班车停行时，如何通知车辆全é
<caleb-> ƒ¨åœè¡Œï¼Œè¿™ä¸€å †é—®å·ï¼Œè°èƒ½è´Ÿè´£å›žç­”！我也坐动车，而且我很怕死，我怕原本是期望回家的路，却成为家人奔丧的路途。
<cfy> erc表示看过去都是转义字符。。。。。
<caleb-> ubw_: 看你是想练啥嘛，想学写 win32 虚拟磁盘 还是想学写 iphone app
<tusooa> cfy: 是啊.
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> 全盘乱码
<ubw_> caleb-: 呵呵，是和同学合写的，我写windows这边的，他写iphone的，
<cfy> 不知道有没有人去 windows论坛问linux问题
<caleb-> ubw_: 如果用通用的 protocol 就只要寫一邊就好
<caleb-> ubw_: 兩邊都寫就可以搞自己的 protocol 了
<ubw_> 哦，谢谢
<caleb-> cfy: kernel 3.0 的貢獻最多者(人)是 m$ 雇員
<cfy> caleb-: ? 我只说没问对地方
<cfy> caleb-: 用win不代表什么。
<cfy> caleb-: 不过有你在 :)
<caleb-> 這倒是
<caleb-> 我是說没问对地方
<cfy> 我还用win打dota....
<cfy> 没wine出来。。。。
<cfy> wine也麻烦。。。。还有一堆别的软件呢。比如 对战平台
<ubw_> caleb-: 3Q
<Kandu> 煩死了，到處都有用 qq 郵箱訂閱郵件列表的
<void1> qq邮箱为啥那么不能订阅邮件列表？
<void1> 为什么不能
<MeaCulpa> qq邮箱订邮件列表会自动发出来？
<cfy> void1: 有可能有限制的。
<cfy> void1: MeaCulpa: 哦。。。qq邮箱会打断线索
<Masaka> Hi all
<cfy> Kandu: 还好吧。。。可能我web的，比较难注意
<Kandu> void1: 能的
<jiero> 呃。
<Kandu> void1: 不過會對別人造成不好影響
<void1> 什么不好影响？
<Kandu> 比如 http://kandu.vicp.net/osc/qmail.png
<Kandu> 裡面打斷  thread 的，全是 qmail 造成的
<caleb-> Kandu: 是说少了 ref. ?
<void1> 因为标题还是内容？
<cfy> Kandu: mutt?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<Kandu> thunderbird 也是如此
<Kandu> void1: 不是標題原因，郵件頭問題
<caleb-> thunderbird 不会打断的
<void1> 邮件头少了哪个部分？
<caleb-> Kandu: 有些是寄信者没订邮件列表
<caleb-> Kandu: 不一定和 mail client / webmail 有关
<Kandu> caleb-: 沒訂的話，他也收不到信來回覆吧
<roylez> iGnome: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn051/20110115/1810/p_large_XHRr_1cc2000049185c44.jpg
<caleb-> Kandu: thunderbird 从邮件列表回复不会断的
<caleb-> Kandu: 像我都是看 mailing list archiver, 遇到有兴趣的 topic 才加入讨论
<caleb-> Kandu: 像我这种的一定会掐断
<caleb-> 邮件列表无用内容太多，全订很累
<caleb-> 看 archiver 挑有兴趣的看就好
<Kandu> caleb-: http://kandu.vicp.net/osc/tb.png
<Kandu> caleb-: 一樣的
<Kandu> caleb-: 哦，理解了
<Kandu> caleb-: 你說的是用 qmail 的使用正常的郵件客戶端
<jiero> 优秀的手机英文字体探索： Nokia Pure Text, Droid Sans Fallback, Droid Sans Mono, Cantarell, Swiss, Linux Biolinum 还有什么？
<caleb-> Droid Sans Fallback 不算英文字体
<cfy> 我都是自动已读。。。。
<roylez> jiero: 华康娃娃体不是一坨一坨的人用吗
<jiero> roylez: 没用过。
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。那个只算支持中文的英文字体。
<jiero> roylez: 对中文不做要求，已经够用了。
<Masaka> >.<
<s_cd> 我也对中文不做要求了
<s_cd> 最近重装了系统，也不装中文的了，习惯后，什么文都一样好用
<caleb-> 鸟语介面++
<iGnome> 需要重装系统的，禁言一周。自己反省。
<caleb-> iGnome: 重装 gentoo 的也禁？
<iGnome> roylez: 没趣的图
<iGnome> 贱兔的，不禁止。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 改踢
<iGnome> lol
<Kandu> caleb-: 嗯，剛看了 qq 的發信，既沒 in-reply-to 也沒 reference
<Kandu> caleb-: 垃圾中的垃圾了, web qmail
<s_cd> 我不是用ubuntu的
<cfy> iGnome: 为啥gentoo不禁止？
<XwinX> cfy: 嗯, 我们不服
<Guest97138> -.-
<iGnome> cfy: 蛮夷都改踢。禁止啥。
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。
<banxi1988> hi,如果我有这样一个字符串:more1221,我如何用正则表达式将他们分开啊.我只想要数字部分.
<cfy> XwinX: 不好意思。。。我debian
<MeaCulpa> \d
<iGnome> cfy: XwinX 是洗发水。
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:? \d,表示数字,我知道,能具体点吗?
<cfy> http://developers.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/26/0047226
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:实际写我就不知道 了.
<cfy> 官方否认是无证程序员造成高铁追尾事件
<iGnome> banxi1988: 看man perlreg
<cfy> reg....
<iGnome> banxi1988: 看man perlre
<iGnome> nnnnd
<if_else> 各位兄台，kubuntu 中显示器默然亮度是哪个配置文件中配置的？谢谢
<alpha080> 当程序员太危险，还是回火星吧
<banxi1988> iGnome:急用啊,没有时间看文档.改天抽空一定好好学习.知道先帮助解决下?谢谢啊..
<alpha080> 电源管理
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<alpha080> 在 系统设置 选项里面
<iGnome> banxi1988: cat xxxx|grep -o '[0-9]*'
<cfy> (cl-ppcre:all-matches-as-strings "\\d+" ":more1221")
<cfy> ("1221")
<cfy> 看分开了
<iGnome> 谁知道你要用啥取数据嘛。 banxi1988
<cfy> 其实你不需要re
<iGnome> cfy: lisp的，最麻烦了。
<cfy> iGnome: worse is better
<iGnome> 。
<banxi1988> IGnome:就一个字符串如more1211,more表达意思,1211是ID,要用到这个ID,但是只得到了more1211.
<iGnome> 就grep够了
<iGnome> 啥环境嘛。也不说。
<banxi1988> 我不想用substring()这个方法.我想用正则把把分开取后面的数字.
<jiero> alpha080: 去当手机程序员？
<iGnome> banxi1988: 用c？
<^k^> "more1221".scan(/\d+/)
<banxi1988> IGnome:其实我在用JS
<iGnome> js的不知道
<iGnome> 找it
<iGnome> 你问谁是it吧
<banxi1988> iGnome:好的.谢谢.
<if_else> alpha080: 兄，谢谢，但是我之前用 arch 使用 lap-mode 实现亮度控制的，kde 是自己控制的还是依赖下层软件？谢谢
<banxi1988> Hi,我想到了,可以不可以这样先把非数字用空格替换.然后将空格用trim删除.哈哈.
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> 有re不用
<alpha080> 不清楚，要不你建立一个Runlevel好了
<caleb-> if_else: 都是靠内核
<jiero> Evanescence: 原来 N900是可以用 32GB 卡的。。。因为发布时没有32GB卡才没写。
<banxi1988> cfy:实在不是很清楚,怎么用re.宝刀不会用只好用菜刀了.
<caleb-> if_else: 可能记录亮度的文档会各做各的
<cfy> banxi1988: 你应该先说你用js
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，不错不错，你买了么？还是打算开始装了？
<alpha080> ACPi吧
<banxi1988> cfy:js里string支持正则的,所以我以为只是关于正则的事.sorry.
<cfy> banxi1988: 然后你用不来js的正则。。。。你说这只是正则的事么？
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有。
<jiero> Evanescence: 只是刚才在#maemo看到
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，我在装浏览器
<banxi1988> cfy:呵呵.
<alpha080> 谁送我N950。。。
<cfy> banxi1988: 你直接查找0~9的ascii
<cfy> 然后截断也行
<jiero> Evanescence: 什么浏览器? 我是 midori+fennc+opera+micro没装chromium
<cfy> 比如，cl,(position-if (lambda (c)(and (char<= #\0 c)(char>= #\9 c))) ":more1221"),然后用，substitute
<Evanescence> jiero: jumanji
<cfy> 不是substitute ...是subseq...
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。没听说过。你真喜欢 cli。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: fennc 在N900上感觉没有opera轻巧，有点卡
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，复古派的
<cfy> 比如，cl,(subseq ":more1221" (position-if (lambda (c)(and (char<= #\0 c)(char>= #\9 c))) ":more1221"))
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。fennc不好。很卡很卡。不过界面设计不错。
<alpha080> FenNC能装vimperator么么
<cfy> iGnome: 原函数太长，可以macro也可以func嘛。。。有什么麻烦的。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是的，左右两边的设计不错，啥时候会编程了，弄个python的浏览器。。。。傻话。。
<alpha080> fennc不支持我的手机，郁闷
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个感应很少手机有的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 敏感边缘
<alpha080> NFC？
<jiero> Evanescence: 如果使用 Portrait 的话就没法用左右了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊？我以前觉得fennc在智能手机上还是比较常见的呢。。。
<alpha080> 哦
<jiero> 不是。
<Evanescence> jiero: landspace的确无法用这个，界面太窄了
<jiero> Evanescence: N900屏幕较窄的两个边都有边缘感应
<alpha080> v6内核统统不能上的
<Evanescence> 不过上下倒是不错啊。。。。。 哈哈哈
<jiero> Evanescence: N9也是。
<jiero> 不过N9是长的两个边缘有。
<Evanescence> jiero: 长的两个边缘？ 上下？
<alpha080> 啥是landspace
<cfy> iGnome: 神，上海好玩不
<jiero> Evanescence:  N900的感应在 短的——左右边缘， N9 的感应在长的边缘——
<iGnome> cfy: 那没劲的地方。
<cfy> iGnome: ......
<cfy> iGnome: 好像那天上海刚好有linux group的聚会。。。你其实可以去看下的。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，对了，你知道那个Xray吗？ 在N900上面的那个，不知到怎么弄出来的，是真的扫描N900机制出来的图吗？
<iGnome> 说平时10点关灯。滨海那。
<iGnome> 没空
<jiero> alpha080:  landscape和portait，只是长方形摆放位置不同，长边水平是landscape，反之是portrait。
<jiero> Evanescence: 那是什么，我不知道。。。
<jyfl987> lbx 哪个有研究？
<jiero> Evanescence: 看着危险我就没上。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你装了就知道了，试试，很hack的
<jiero> Evanescence: N900内建的设备列表你看过吗。
<alpha080> 我猜那只是个恶搞软件
<jiero> 我粗略翻译了一下。
<alpha080> 不可能进行X光扫描的
<jiero> 屏幕为电阻屏幕，配备专用笔，屏幕有压力感应。内置GPS（AGPS），红外线模块、重力感应模块、环境光感应、收音器和传音器。音频端口TRS端子，可以导出为AV端子到电视。扩展的MicroSD卡经常作为安装其他操作系统用途。
<Evanescence> jiero: 没有，发个链接。
<Evanescence> 我还想嘿没见过红外和光感应的应用程序
<Evanescence> jiero: 我测试过电视机输出了，黑白的，但是画面还是相当清晰的
<jiero> Evanescence: 我只是翻译了Wikipedia的部分内容
<jiero> Evanescence: 我试验了，16:9和4:3都行。
<jiero> Evanescence: N900是 usb host，可以带动其他USB设备。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我换了一个开机视频，不知到是不是size大小不对，无法播放，默认是应该多少？ 我可能要重新转换了
<jiero> Evanescence: 比如移动硬盘
<jiero> Evanescence:开mplayer播放1080P视频后告诉我一个硬件上限，我忘记了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你是说那种TB还是啥的接口，据说可以自己做，只要把两根线链接就可以
<Evanescence> jiero: 你试过超频了吗？我试了，第一次到900，后来到1000就悲剧了，重新flash
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。你悲哀啊。我长时间 1.15Ghz的。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是吧，1.15是最高的吧？
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。
<Evanescence> jiero: 怀疑自己买的是不是真的，还是动了手脚的，貌似感觉有点慢
<banxi1988> Hi,我找到方法了用match 如 str.match(/\d+/) 就可以返回数字了.
<jiero> Evanescence: 很多人一直 1.15Ghz。
<jiero> Evanescence: 确实慢啊。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我很不爽:D
<jiero> Evan
<jiero> Evanescence: 用加速补丁后会好些。
<jiero> Evanescence: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=73315
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ANNOUNCE] Super Script [FINAL VERSION] + Tweaks To Speed UP N900 Dramatically + Battery Improvements - maemo.org - Talk
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是重启就要重新改频率吗？你每次改？好像编译内核就不用每次改了。
<jiero> Evanescence: 少重启就没关系了:D
<jiero> CSSU feature. 里有好玩的。
<jiero> 开大，然后就和N9一样，预览窗口里也播放视频～
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，多了不少游戏。。。我装了一两个我认识的，比如超级玛丽，还有teeworlds，但是都不好操作，超级玛丽进去就不会玩，teeworld要鼠标才方便
<Evanescence> jiero: 预览窗口本来就可以放啊。我见过。好像我是之啊放H，rmvb格式的
<jiero> Evanescence: 本来窗口太小。用了CSSU 后大了。 另外，动作游戏有专门的无聊的外设。。。Game Wrapper。。。ebay上有卖 $19
<alpha080> Cheap...
<jiero> Evanescence:  很多人直接买那个玩SNES和N64游戏。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 窗口变大了，这个倒没有注意到，我观察下，CSSU，用了后，发现rootfs也是迅速减少啊，。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 模拟器只要是N64以下的。
<jiero> 都可以。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，是的，我见到不少的模拟器啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。连上电视。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 用你说的那个wrapper，练到N900，N900连接到TV，多壮观。。。嘿嘿
<jiero> Evanescence: 让我怀疑 任天堂新开发的 Wii U是不是看了N900.。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<Evanescence> jiero: 没见过任何任天堂的真是机子。。。穷孩子家家的。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 还有 FM transmitter 和很多 streaming 软件 - 就是远程传输视频之类的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我老爹有 NES。所以我就知道了。
<roylez> Evanescence: ... 我见过红白机和gba
<caleb-> Evanescence: 没看过 wii?
<Evanescence> roylez: 啊，那个我见过一些，那些也是任天堂的作品？
<Evanescence> caleb-: 没有
<Evanescence> jiero: 啥是NES？
<roylez> Evanescence: ... 富人家的孩子装穷
<caleb-> Evanescence: ... 富人家的孩子装穷
<Evanescence> jiero: 我倒是知道DNS，还有gameboy
<jiero> Evanescence: 从小我认为射击游戏就是拿枪打的，那些平面飞机的我就叫作小飞机，很久才认识所谓射击游戏是那些。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: NES，是红白机，国内喜欢用日文名字FC。
<Evanescence> roylez: caleb- 真的是穷孩子家家啊。。。可怜的说
<caleb-> jiero: 平面飞机 的一般叫 横向卷轴/直向卷轴
<Evanescence> jiero: 古董级别的？
<jiero> Evanescence: 不错。
<Evanescence> caleb-: 哦，这个我知道一点，卷轴类的游戏，
<jiero> Evanescence:  1990 年到 1994年。
<Evanescence> jiero: 拿到是第一款出生的游戏机？
<Evanescence> jiero: 不会比街机老吧？
<jiero> Evanescence:  ？ ？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我没怎么玩过街机的说，没零花钱。
<caleb-> 街机比家机老多了
<Evanescence> jiero: 我接触最多的就是街机了。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我真的玩街机的时间加起来不超过一天:D
<caleb-> 还有纯机械街机（弹珠台）
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊哈，我倒是经常去，自己玩，也看别人玩，去多了，倒是会玩那么几个
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是吧。。
<Evanescence> caleb-: 果然我玩的都是古董，，，时代比我快啊
<alpha080> San guo...
<Evanescence> caleb-: 啊哈，那个一定超级经典。。。
<Evanescence> caleb-: 你多大了？
<jiero> caleb-: 那个我见过。好玩啊。
<alpha080> Kong long kuai da
<jiero> caleb-:  36了？
<Evanescence> alpha080: 三国
<caleb-> 听说朝鲜还在玩 FC /NES 呢
<caleb-> 听说朝鲜的有钱人还在玩 FC / NES 呢
<Evanescence> caleb-: 朝鲜向来不开放啊
<Evanescence> caleb-: 我去朝鲜卖FC/ NES是不是也很赚钱？？
<alpha080> 我爱吃鸡腿。。。
<caleb-> Evanescence: 人家都吃不饱了还买 FC?
<Evanescence> alpha080: 烧鸡
<caleb-> Evanescence: 听说连军人都吃不饱了
<tusooa> fc? full circle?
<Evanescence> caleb-: 不是吧？那边战争了？
<caleb-> Evanescence: 朝鲜是奴隶制度
<Evanescence> tusooa: 一个小游戏机
<alpha080> 饥荒
<jiero> Evanescence: 因为食物和玩具是两个空间的东西。
<Evanescence> caleb-: 唉唉？第一次知道，以为是君主制
<jiero> alpha080: 朝鲜是不是人太多了？
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 算了，你不知道就不要说。中国配合美国妖魔化朝鲜是有历史和现实的政治因素的。
<jiero> caleb-: 朝鲜和中国很像的。
<Evanescence> 政治白痴路过。
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 中国妖魔化朝鲜，是国内政治的延续。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 我看的不是中国报导啊
<jiero> 不说了。
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 一样的，美国也妖魔化它啊。。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 如果阻止别人看，别人就会猜:D然后把看到的一点点当作一切。
<Kandu> sikao_lfs: 本來就妖魔，還說什麼妖魔化
<iGnome> 谁去过朝鲜没
<sikao_lfs> 辩论双方，你还得看他的言论。和他历史形成的原因。
<caleb-> 总之，没有 internet 的国家不是好国家
<iGnome> 记得hh去过
<caleb-> 所以中国算半个好国家
<jiero> iGnome: 我知道一些，艰苦的用着i386的首都孩子们
<iGnome> 穷是肯定的。
<sikao_lfs> caleb-:他们有全国覆盖的网。目前整个朝鲜申请的,好像获得的ip地址是4个c
<jiero> 古巴也穷。
<iGnome> 估计生意人去过
<jiero> 有人认为古巴比朝鲜好吗？
<sikao_lfs> 其实他们2个国家很不错的。
<jiero> iGnome: 旅游是比较容易的。
<iGnome> 旅游，不去那
<sikao_lfs> 对于底层来说他们2个国家是天堂。对于富人来说的确看不上。
<jiero> iGnome: 为啥？
<iGnome> 啥都没，去干嘛
<caleb-> 还天堂…
<jiero> caleb-: 古巴的幸福和人均指数从来都是世界前列。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 但是朝鲜从来无法获取数据。
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 中国每年现在进口3000万吨粮食。满足7%的需求。另外底层消费被压缩。如果底层都买得起，我们中国的货架也是空的。
<iGnome> 中东才有钱。只是我们去，都是3等人。
<iGnome> 美国人去，也才2等
<jiero> iGnome: 明白。
<jiero> iGnome: 回民去就不是了。
<jiero> iGnome: 伊斯兰教是一等人。
<iGnome> 酋长一句话，说干嘛就干嘛。nnnnd
<iGnome> 那是。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你们那回教？
<alpha080> 下个月要坐动车。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 不懂你的话。。。我不是回教的。
<alpha080> 有好建议没？
<jiero> alpha080: 你会安全的。
<jiero> alpha080: 教训已经出现了。
<iGnome> alpha080: 我前天才坐的。
<iGnome> 你去吧
<caleb-> alpha080: 坐飞机
<jiero> alpha080: 飞机会被动车撞下来。
<alpha080> 阿弥陀佛，要带上全家的。。。
<iGnome> 飞机，说不定一雷，就下来了
<caleb-> alpha080: 分搭两班动车
<iGnome> alpha080: 分开坐
<iGnome> lol
<caleb-> alpha080: 同一班也分开坐
<caleb-> 分散风险
<jiero> 什么意思？
<iGnome> 要做头等。否则，容易牺牲。 alpha080
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。。。
<yangjia> ksh里面的管道和bash有什么区别呀
<iGnome> 别坐1-4节
 * rothsdad 插一个问题。我wine了一个程序，需要在GBK环境下运行，如何设置呢？
<caleb-> alpha080: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor
<alpha080> 头等不是在前面么？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bus factor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jyfl987> jiero: 我说你们那有许多回教？
<iGnome> 5号餐车算了
<iGnome> 中间呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 没
<caleb-> rothsdad: ~$ LC_ALL=zh_CN.gbk wine foo &
<rothsdad> caleb-: thanks
<jiero> iGnome: 往美国打电话都是免费的。。。VoIP打中国也该是免费的。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 另外，我不知道视频的问题——很奇怪为什么我有些ogg不能用。
<iGnome> 中国啥都加价的。任何可挣钱的地方，都有人卡你的
<jyfl987> jiero: 结算可不免费阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么？
<yangjia> aix下的ksh。一个目录里面有一堆.zip文件需要解压，用什么命令可以完成这个
<jyfl987> jiero: 电话网又不是一家公司的 他给你免费 那对方网络租用结算 他到哪里搞钱去
<rothsdad> caleb-: 不行，依然是乱码，我wine的是一个类似telnet的程序
<jiero> jyfl987: 不管。国家付钱。
<alpha080> 火车上快餐很贵啊。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 这个也可以 不过企业是不能付钱的
<jiero> jyfl987: 国家该付电话费。
<caleb-> rothsdad: 你的问题可能是字体没设置好
<rothsdad> $LANG=zh_CN.GBK也不行
<MeaCulpa> yangjia: gzip
<rothsdad> caleb-: 字体如何设置呢？
<caleb-> alpha080: 买了快餐再上车
<jiero> rothsdad: 有啥好的英文字体？
<jyfl987> jiero: 国家付我没意见 国家拿了税收确实应该干这个
<rothsdad> jiero: terminus 和 fixedsys
<rothsdad> monaco渲染不好太难看了
<jiero> rothsdad: 谢。http://fixedsys.moviecorner.de/
<^k^> ⇪ title: fixedsys: True-Type-Schriftart
<MeaCulpa> yangjia: 说错了，unzip
<jiero> rothsdad: 我确实缺少个monospace的。
<yangjia> MeaCulpa: 我知道是这个。问题是我想一条命令把这堆文件全部都给解出来
<yangjia> 而不是我一个一个敲进去
<jiero> http://fractal.csie.org/~eric/wiki/Terminus_font termius
<^k^> ⇪ title: User pages at fractal.csie.org
<rothsdad> caleb-: 应该不是字体的原因，我试了很多字体，包括win下的，依然乱码
<caleb-> rothsdad: 啥软件？
<jiero> Evanescence:  N900 can produce 5V on USB from its 3.7V battery
<jiero> 疯了。。。
<iGnome> 可接usb风扇。不过嘛。
<iGnome> 蛋疼机
<Evanescence> jiero: trans-**-ed ? 变压器？？
<rothsdad> iGnome: 我想wine一个win下的mud客户端，其实就是个代脚本的telnet，win下正常显示（pkuxkx.net 8080）,但wine了后就是乱码，如何支持GBK呢？
<iGnome> Evanescence: 升压芯片而已。
<rothsdad> caleb-: mushclient 一个mud的客户端程序
<iGnome> rothsdad: 这些问 roylez
<rothsdad> roylez: hi
<iGnome> 他一直mud
<caleb-> rothsdad: 试试 zh_CN.gb2312
<rothsdad> caleb-: 恩
<iGnome> rothsdad: wine其他程序，也乱不。
<Evanescence> iGnome: oh, 这个能用来干嘛，比如用N900给别的机器充电？
<iGnome> Evanescence: 。。你问 jiero
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我记得有个老外写了个书 讲的是从系统加电一直到 进入X的 过程  这个叫什么你还记得么
<iGnome> . 不懂。不看书
<Evanescence> jiero: oh, 这个能用来干嘛，比如用N900给别的机器充电？
<rothsdad> iGnome: 程序上的字体不乱，但开个窗口telnet一下就乱了
<caleb-> 讲到进入 X 没啥意思吧
<caleb-> 讲到进入 console 就够了
<jiero> Evanescence:  可以驱动DVD 播放器。
<rothsdad> caleb-: gb2312进去字体变了，但依然是乱码
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不行 我要一直讲到X的 这样我才知道如何定制我的系统启动阿
<jiero> Evanescence: 可以操控打印机。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我靠，果然神奇，居家旅行必备。。。
<iGnome> jiero: 那要usb host吧
<iGnome> 那不同的啊
<jiero> iGnome: 说对了，N900就是usb host
<iGnome> 真折腾啊。搞这么强。
 * adam8157 罗姐真折腾
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我没折腾啊。。。只是看别的频道在讨论。。。
<iGnome> roylez: 你看看。 jiero 咋在袋鼠国，混得比你好这么多呢。
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> 你还黑白机
<jiero> iGnome: ...
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 估计 jiero 长得帅些。
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> iGnome: 有这个可能。
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐在袋鼠国干啥呢? 上学?
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> roylez: 出来掐 jiero
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。
<jiero> iGnome: 别挑拨。
<adam8157> jiero: 我有个同学现在阿德莱德读书
 * rothsdad 这个是我wine程序的截图http://www.flickr.com/photos/61054947@N07/5976812024/lightbox/
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。很多了。。。
<alpha080> 这么多袋鼠国的。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 大街上都是黑头发黄皮肤。
<Kowalski> 中餐吃袋鼠肉？
<iGnome> jiero: 你可以漂白点。
<jiero> Kowalski: 中餐什么都不吃。
<jiero> iGnome: 为啥？变中东人？
<Kowalski> jiero: >_<
<iGnome> 要保护袋鼠呢
<Kowalski> 兔子泛滥，可以吃兔子
<iGnome> jiero: 头发染白点。区别于大家。
<alpha080> 华人繁殖力太强。。。
 * jiero 谨遵神谕。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不如带夜光的
<Kowalski> ...
<Kowalski> 染成绿的
<jiero> jyfl987:  哦。太容易掉了。必须改掉头发基因。
<iGnome> lol 夜光都来了
<jyfl987> 来自纳米比亚的黑人留学生贾斯特刚刚在办公室办理了请假手续，他说武汉太热了，他要回家！
<Kowalski> 撒点群脂，搞成培养基，再培植绿藻，就绿了
<hgzhao> 水里不热哈
<hgzhao> 华人多，都是包三包四弄的哈。。
<Fixman> -.-\
<Fixman> Q_Q
<Fixman> '.'
<hgzhao> 很多女大学生的梦就是当个有钱或是有权的小三，小四什么的。
<iGnome> 海南岛搞特特区，就是要你们到那里去养小3啊。
<KickMan_living> 第三产业=小三产业？
<jyfl987> 从加电启动到Bash提示符   caleb- 原来你说的是这个
<Yangtse> 从来没发现google和开源多亲近
<caleb-> google 向来是想用的就从开源捞，不想用了就一脚踢开
<MeaCulpa> 为什么要Google和开源有脸型呢
<MeaCulpa> s/脸型/联系
<jiero> 脸型？
<jiero> Yangtse: 但是Google提供了无数开源平台。
<jiero> Yangtse: 仅仅 是 Google
<jiero>  Summer of Code 就足够人们支持它了。。。
<Yangtse> 那是他倡导的
<jiero> Ya
<jiero> Yangtse: 是他组织的。
<jiero> Yangtse: 付钱的
<Yangtse> 开发软件很少考虑过linux
<Yangtse> 用android赚linux的钱
<Yangtse> 号称开源的，现在缺封闭源代码
<jyfl987> Yangtse: 1, 有比没有好； 2，要善于被人利用
 * qmake 吃午饭
<Yangtse> 睡午觉
<Yangtse> android 2.3已经好久没有更新了
<Yangtse> 说2.4
<jiero> 企业都要掌握住用户——无可厚非，现在的商业模式呈现的。
<Yangtse> 整合平台。
<jiero> 你要改就要改变这个社会。
<Yangtse> 缺不推出2.4
<jyfl987> Yangtse: 现在人就是这样 给你吃惯了免费午餐 某一天稍微上慢了点 就要横加指责
<jyfl987> 就跟在公交上给老头老太太让座位一样 本来是一种自愿行为 现在变得你让慢点 就要被老头老太太鄙视那种
<Yangtse> 本来就要被道德鄙视的。
<jyfl987> 我不认为者有什么鄙视的 本来就是自愿行为
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。那是人的心态急躁了。
<Yangtse> 告诉你午餐永久，哪天你没带钱去吃饭，哪里贴了个公告说今天收费。
<jiero> 当需要的时候。
<Yangtse> 你不恶心啊
<jyfl987> 我觉得只要是有脑子的人 都不应该相信午餐永远是免费的 因为构成午餐的物料 人员成本各种东西都不免费
<jiero> 我还想有没有一种无线网络能让一个外界来的连接随意使用一定流量呢。。。
<Yangtse> 下次换手机不用android了。
<jiero> 特殊付费法则。
<jyfl987> jiero: 好像有这个项目
<jiero> Yangtse: 换WebOS
<jiero> jyfl987: 我要走了。
<jyfl987> 那就去用别的呗
<jyfl987> jiero: 走去哪里？
<Yangtse> 我想换gnome
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是，我回家。
<jyfl987> gnome是永久免费 可惜他没有安排人给你的手机做定制 额
<jiero> Yangtse: 换GNOME？？？ 用Nokia手机。。。
<alpha080> 这哪到哪啊
<caleb-> 要自由不要免费
<jiero> Yangtse: 我装过。
<Yangtse> 想在手机上运行一个标准的linux
<jyfl987> 除非你买特定的手机 这不还是掏钱了么
<jiero> Yangtse: Nokia N900
<jiero> Yangtse: Nokia N9
<jyfl987> jiero: 回贵国？？！！！
<jiero> 1000 人民币。
<Yangtse> meego？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是，放学了。
 * jyfl987 要不买 n99吧 深证产
<jiero> 再见。
<jyfl987> jiero: 哦 那就好 你不是跟我一样大么 还上学 额
<alpha080> 他才高中。
<Yangtse> 手机上装一个gentoo，一边跑步，一边编译内核的时代不遥远了
<jyfl987> 他不是24了么
<jyfl987> 难道他忽悠我？
<Yangtse> 下一代的linux应该在所有设备通用
<jyfl987> 难道是 xiamx?
<caleb-> linux 现在已经是通用啦
<caleb-> 从汽车到超级电脑
<caleb-> 从 mp3 player 到 ps3
<Yangtse> 哪个手机上装gnome了？
<caleb-> gnome3 那垃圾谁要用…
<caleb-> gnome2 倒还不错
<jyfl987> 为何要装了 gnome才叫linux? 你这让kde 和其他 wm用户情何以堪？
<iGnome> Yangtse: 你那需要的，只是一个适合手机的wm而已了
<Yangtse> 那哪个手机装kde了？
<jyfl987> 干吗要装kde?
<iGnome> 。。估计概念模糊。。
<jyfl987> android不就是个linux么
<Yangtse> 现在缺少的不就是这个。
<jyfl987> 这人对kernel 发行版还没搞清除吧
<Yangtse> 87年的，毛都没长齐
<jyfl987> 呵呵 那又如何
<caleb-> 那都 24 了
<Yangtse> 性成熟了6年了
<jyfl987> 这个跟技术有个p关系 你连毛都没长齐的人都不如 不是白活了那么多年么
<caleb-> 前几天看到的新闻，小学生都把女同学奸了
<qmake> 。。。
<Yangtse> gnome3比2好多了
<Yangtse> caleb- 你老看这种新闻对健康不好
<^k^> 有些人喜欢用轻量级的
<caleb-> ^k^++
<jyfl987> 不是说 u1110用 lightDM 快了好多么
<jyfl987> 不过我不喜欢那个unity界面 搞得跟平板用的一样
<caleb-> lightdm--
<caleb-> unity--
<Yangtse> 从开始我就不喜欢jvm的。
<^k^> 人各有志
<jyfl987> 我也不喜欢jvm 我喜欢forth vm 可惜没有人给我做
<caleb-> jyfl987: 自己写啊
<caleb-> jyfl987: 不会写 forth vm 的表示 forth 没学好
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那得写到吐血呢
<jyfl987> caleb-: 额 关键是你得有其他功能的支持阿 比如触摸屏 声音 通讯模块这些
<caleb-> 倒是用 C 写 C compiler 的牛人不多
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不是吧 我记得以前认识好多人都自己写c compiler 就是那种很简单的
<Yangtse> http://goo.gl/3M6Da
<^k^> ⇪ title: [19 Jul] Slackware 13.1 on HTC HD2 v0.1 [kernel: htc-msm-(still need compile)] - xda-developers
<caleb-> jyfl987: 你认识的牛人比较多啊
<jyfl987> 其实android上也可以跑其他程序 额
 * caleb- 认识的牛人不多
<caleb-> 物以类聚
<jyfl987> caleb-: 应该不是 貌似是他们用的教程里有那么一篇是让学生做个简单cc的
<caleb-> 如果只支持几个命令那是挺简单的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 没有 我至今不会写compiler 只写过 brainfuck的 interpreter
<caleb-> 至少要能 compile itself 才算合格的 compiler 吧
<cfy> 那lisp?
<Yangtse> 命令行的全都可以跑
<jyfl987> cfy: lisp不是有lisp写的compiler么
<cfy> jyfl987: 我感觉lisp比较容易写吧
<kkde> http://chinaonrails.com/topic/view/4573.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ruby写的编辑器ruber - ChinaonRails
<qmake> 绑定快捷键到键盘映射用神马工具，比如绑定 alt + F2 到 Win键
<kkde> qmake: xmodmap -e "keysym Menu = Right Menu"
<kkde> 运行xev检测
<qmake> kkde: xmodmap怎么映射按键组合呀
<qmake> 我暂时只会改单个键的映射
<kkde> 我也不会
<cfy> jyfl987: ccl太好了
<cfy> jyfl987: 除了貌似现在的版本不能单executable了
<cfy> 只能保存image,不能native（ELF之类）的了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: sbcl或者ccl,   clisp就一般不要用了。。。。
<cfy> 太慢了。。。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我不听你传销
<kkde> http://chinaonrails.itjob.fm/jobs/3-advanced-rails-programmer
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Bf6oDgYL/OrPDJ.jpg
<kkde> http://chinaonrails.itjob.fm/jobs/467-web-front-end-development-engineer
<^k^> ⇪ title: Rails开发工程师（偏前端开发） - 程序员招聘 - 专注于程序员招聘的网站
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚刚败了500块
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 底下那个是jobs？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah
<MeaCulpa> 年轻啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 500块啥
<cfy> 谁能手写java代码？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 手写？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 是不是那种上黑板写？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/7wyD.png
<MeaCulpa> 还要编译通过
<Colin-shzsc> 有没有谁注意过 GNOME 里面"drag"大多数是翻译成“拖动”还是“拖曳”？我现在在 win 下，而即便自己笔记本的 archlinux 也是被我设置成英语界面的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去年在2楼面试的时候被要求手写Java任一设计模式代码...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那太夸张了吧。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 就是没有代码补全之类的来写
<caleb-> 面试一般是看观念，没要求 compile 一次过吧
<cfy> 比如vi
<cfy> java那么恐怖的。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你要我看的是上面还是下面一个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 滑板车有点危险
<Colin-shzsc> “拖曳”是微软生造出来的一个词，个人觉得“拖动”更靠谱一些，但翻译这个事情可不是我能自说自话的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我当时脱口而出，就Singleton有点用，我认识，于是草草写了几行
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你会java?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不会
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那不会的怎么办。。。。是应聘java吧？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那个job是要测试Java吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<Colin-shzsc> 公司里做的 SAP 项目也都是统一成“拖动”的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 试吃猪肉，难道要长出猪肉来？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 又不是unit test
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 两个合起来500
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我觉得滑板车不合适，不如搞电动车吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那些写java的，原谅他们吧，挺可怜的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 或者自行车
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鼠标无视，人体工学的，我要左手
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这牌子的电动车3000
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，我那时候才可怜...大眼瞪小眼~~ 明显是找的dev来面tester
<Colin-shzsc> MeaCulpa: 我表示我同是用左手拿鼠标，虽说我并不是左撇子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自行车，国产的不错
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 我也不是左撇子，但是我右手鼠标用的不好，左手键盘用的不好，所以没得选择
<leaveboy> 屏蔽ｉｒｓｓｉ进出入状态信息怎么设置
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 根据我的经验，现在这个年纪的娃娃，根本无法驾驭
<leaveboy> gtkscale 无法拖动取值怎么设置
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我家娃娃我把他放在电动车里，一个启动，他就面色铁青伸手求援了
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 那你打手枪用左手么
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy:  ignores = (
<MeaCulpa>   { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"; channels = ( "#ubuntu-cn" ); },
<cfy> jyfl987: 传销啥。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 给你推荐implemention呢。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 你不是要cl么？！
<cfy> 又变了？
 * cfy 午睡
<jyfl987> cfy: nope
<cfy> jyfl987: faint......
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: 3q
<leaveboy> * gtkscale 无法拖动取值怎么设置 ??????
<jyfl987> cfy: 我从来就没喜欢过cl
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa:bitlbee 的登录信息怎么去掉
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是你要cl+forth?
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy: 不知
<leaveboy> gtkscale　这个问题，就是ibus-pinyin 候选字个数那个控件，无法拖动如何处理
<jyfl987> cfy: 那天 maskray不是说了么 我后来觉得 schema可以玩玩阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 扭扭车不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10225603036
<MeaCulpa> 最大承重110kg，我和我宝宝实际测试数据127kg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个不错
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你小孩多大
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 别看他便宜，70块钱的材料已经很好了
<MeaCulpa> 没味道，坚固
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 23m
<MeaCulpa> 地板都被掐坏了，车子还没问题...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个这么便宜 要防止那塑料有毒 小孩子咬的话 对身体不好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 控制不住要咬的孩子，不适合做这个车
 * MeaCulpa 儿子现在只咬食物和动物
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 本来觉得mediawiki太麻烦了，看到Lotus Wiki...幸福感陡升
<caleb-> leaveboy: 改 code 送补丁
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: 拖曳 可能是源自繁体版
<leaveboy> caleb-:那该怎么处理
<leaveboy> 之前我安装的就没有问题
<caleb-> leaveboy: 那就比对新旧版本的 code 嘛
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> caleb-: 这叫我如何比对是好
<cfy> jyfl987: scheme?
<cfy> jyfl987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheme_(programming_language)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scheme (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> jyfl987: 那个。。。东西少。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 标准连sort都没有。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。你个forth的。。。应该也没吧
<caleb-> 哪个语言有内建 sort?
<jyfl987> cfy: hehe
<jyfl987> caleb-: py
<^k^> rb
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu11.04启动时自动进入grub的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339461 刚学ubuntu不久，想安装一个用用顺便学习一下。本来想用ISO光盘做个U盘启动项，从U盘安装的，可是做好后BIOS中的启动项就找不到USB了，很奇怪 没办法，就用了wubi安装了。结果昨晚用完电脑后关机的时候，电脑一直是黑屏，但是始终 ...
<tusooa> ls
<jjj> phpbb安装的
<jjj> phpbb安装前，检测需求的时候，发现很多目录不可写，这些目录的权限要怎么设置呢？
<jjj> 设置为777也不可写
<happyaron> ...
<ok12345> ls
<Kandu> happyaron: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3122953/fpc-CP.tar 若有空，打幾個 fpc 的 deb包?
<adam8157> 谁现在在用arch? 帮忙看下arch的初始uid是500还是1000?
 * caleb- 纯猜测：1000
<caleb-> 貌似主流 distro 都用 1000 了，fedora 以前用 500 现在改 1000
<adam8157> caleb-: fedora 15 貌似还是500哦
<caleb-> adam8157: 那就是从 fedora 16 改
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 输入命令写入到log文件中去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339463 Code: date > log w > log 我执行w > log 将信息写到log中去的时候会把第一次date命令写入到log中的信息覆盖掉 请问：如何才能不覆盖掉信息，将date和w命令显示信息都写入到log中去呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanjinxiong — 2011-07-26 13:40
<adam8157> 谁现在在用arch? 帮忙看下arch的初始uid是500还是1000?
<caleb-> adam8157: fedora 有放过消息的
<adam8157> caleb-: o
<cumd> arch是1000
<adam8157> cumd: thanks
<jlzhang> 好
<cumd> 就fedora最讨厌
<ok12345> 他奶奶的, arch 的 qt4 确实有问题
<ok12345> 他奶奶的, arch 的 qt4 确实有问题
<ok12345> 他奶奶的, arch 的 qt4 确实有问题
<ok12345> 他奶奶的, arch 的 qt4 确实有问题
<ok12345> 他奶奶的, arch 的 qt4 确实有问题
<ok12345> 他奶奶的, arch 的 qt4 确实有问题
<ok12345> 他奶奶的, arch 的 qt4 确实有问题
<jlzhang> 终于搞定
<^k^> ok12345: .. ..
<cumd> /home目录如果单独分区的话，使用fedora和其它发行版共用/home, 用户id不同
<caleb-> adam8157: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/11/05/25/1312200/Fedora-16-Will-Number-UIDs-From-1000
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fedora 16 Will Number UIDs From 1000 - Slashdot
<caleb-> adam8157: 五月的消息
<adam8157> caleb-: 果然, 谢谢!
<caleb-> fedora 是历史因素
<caleb-> release note 应该会提醒 admin 注意的
 * caleb- 猜测只有 newly install 才会默认改 1000
<caleb-> 升级上来的大概不会改
<cumd> arch和gentoo从来不需要release note
<caleb-> 没 release 当然没有 release note
<cumd> arch和gentoo只看上游应用程序的release note
<Kandu> cumd: 所以要經常要發布通告，今天我們去掉XX的支援了，請大家刪除。明天又說要改變 rc.conf 的格式了，請手工更正。。。
<cumd> Kandu: 我用arch,从来不看这些
<Kandu> cumd: 用了多久了?
<blueghost>  if you're not an archer i guess you'll have to be in the infantry. 这句话 啥意思
<blueghost> 谁帮我翻译一下, 为什么他说我在 步兵(infantry), 那个单词有啥含义的不??
<blueghost> 我在 #archlinux 中说了 arch 的 qt4 有问题, 而且说了我不是 archer, 有个人回了这么一句话
<blueghost> 我英语很差. 谁能说说啥意思
<blueghost> 我在 #archlinux 中说了 arch 的 qt4 有问题, 而且说了我不是 archer, 有个人回了这么一句话
<jyfl987> blueghost: 如果你不是 arch-er
<blueghost> 谁帮我翻译一下, 为什么他说我在 步兵(infantry), 那个单词有啥含义的不??
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 他猜我在步兵, 啥意思呢
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 他猜我在步兵(团), 啥意思呢
<palomino|working> 因为archer是弓箭手的意思?
<blueghost> palomino|working:P 哦
<blueghost> 谢谢
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> lol archer
<Pwnna> SQLite3::prepare(): The SQLite3 object has not been correctly initialised
<Pwnna> fffuuu
<Pwnna> o.O
<Pwnna> 错误聊天室
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Rwvk9.gif
<^k^> 247×222
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/d1SE8.jpg
<^k^> 287×391
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...捏脚
<caleb-> archer++
<blueghost> 谁是 arch 的, 去提交一个 虫子. 我不是 arch 的并且英语超烂, 所以我不去提交. 错误是这样的"arch中qt4有问题, 问题出在 qtdbus 中. 当 call method 是提交一个扩展的数据类型的参数或者返回扩展数据类型的参数, 则会出现错误. 从 qt4 官网下载的源码编译, 不会有这个问题, 在 ubuntu 中编译后复制到 arch 运行也没有错误. 在 arch 中编译后运行则会出现这个
<blueghost> 问题"
<MeaCulpa> infantry就不能用弓了？
<Pwnna> ....
<palomino|working> 看电影里貌似步兵们拿长枪 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> infantry对应的应该是cavalry之类吧
<palomino|working> 好像跟弓箭手是分开的 , MeaCulpa
<blueghost> 谁是 arch 的, 去提交一个 虫子. 我不是 arch 的并且英语超烂, 所以我不去提交. 错误是这样的"arch中qt4有问题, 问题出在 qtdbus 中. 当 call method 是提交一个扩展类型的参数或者返回扩展类型数据的参数(如 struct), 则会出现错误. 从 qt4 官网下载的源码编译, 不会有这个问题, 在 ubuntu 中编译后复制到 arch 运行也没有错误. 在 arch 中编译后运行则会出现这
<blueghost> 个问题"
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 拿长枪的是piker
<MeaCulpa> 那是专门对付骑兵的，在西方的话，步兵对步兵就不用那么长了
<blueghost> 谁是用 arch 的
<sikao_lfs> 我刚看到一份资料。。。。。很惊奇。。。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> piker
<palomino|working> n. 胆小鬼, 缩手缩脚的人, 小气鬼\
<Pwnna> ...
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: oftc, arch-cn
<sikao_lfs> 大家帮忙查一下。
 * MeaCulpa 最古老常见的步兵武器是短矛
<sikao_lfs> 1.中国在1958年出口美国200架初教-5飞机，到现在仍在飞行；2.中国在1970年代是世界上仅有的两个能生产CPU的国家，而且中国还是计算机出口大国。1）出口的不是初教-5，是初教-6；2）科幻片《生化危机4》里，爱丽丝驾驶的飞机就是初教-6
<blueghost> #arch-cn 没有这个频道, #archlinux-cn 有但没人
<palomino|working> 不是狼牙棒么 , MeaCulpa
<sikao_lfs> 谁在美国。。。。。。能不能帮忙看看美国有这方面的资料嘛？按理这个是应该有记录的。。。。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/uQ6NI.jpg
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 在oftc服务器，不在这里
<^k^> 720×537
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 狼牙棒工艺复杂了，木棍差不多...
<palomino|working> evil dogs , roylez
<blueghost> 可能我的英语人家看不懂, 在 #archlinux 中说这个bug, 没人理我
<palomino|working> 歪歪斜斜钉几根钉子冒充一下。。。 , MeaCulpa
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/kcEMd.jpg
<^k^> 3110×2073
<roylez> palomino|working: 你做坏事了，破马
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 那是斑马
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 你难道不觉得钉子对冶炼技术有很高要求
<blueghost> 好的
<sikao_lfs> 谁在美国啊，能不能找找证实这个资料？1.中国在1958年出口美国200架初教-5飞机，到现在仍在飞行；2.中国在1970年代是世界上仅有的两个能生产CPU的国家，而且中国还是计算机出口大国。1）出口的不是初教-5，是初教-6；2）科幻片《生化危机4》里，爱丽丝驾驶的飞机就是初教-6
<palomino|working> palomino是身体淡褐色并有白色鬣毛和尾的一种马 , roylez
<sikao_lfs> 58年不是中美在台海对峙嘛？
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 矛只要削尖，磨尖，榜上石头即可
<palomino|working> 石头矛- -
<sikao_lfs> 美国是不是当年买过中国的初教-6的飞机？？？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这是忽悠人的
<MeaCulpa> 1970年代中国可以生产CPU? 那日本在干吗...
<leaveboy> arch 下面装　nautilus　界面丑的问题如何解决
<roylez> palomino|working: 你吃饲料还是干草？
<palomino|working> 我吃饭！
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不见的。提供人人品有保证。但是我还是有点怀疑。最好能在美国找到相关资料印证。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 如果把台湾算作中国，中国至今仍是计算机出口第一大国
<palomino|working> 额。。。别用nautilus?
<roylez> palomino|working: 你的饭是饲料吗？
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 加上内地的话，光富士康就很大市场了
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 不，70年代中国的确自己造成了 CPU.但是不是世界唯一2个不清楚。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin那里Lab一半的MAnufacturer是Foxconn...
<palomino|working> 。。。。 , roylez
<leaveboy> 。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 70年代那时候日本人不是就有么 另外那年头的cpu就是一些电路 额
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:P 去那了, 很少人啊.
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 是啊我是在问那时候日本在干吗
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 至少我认为当时苏联可能也有cpu
<jyfl987> intel不就是日本人要求他们生产的电路么
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 难道日本在80年代2年间就造出了cpu
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:P 中国都有龙芯了, 苏联不可能没有吧
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 苏联的体系貌似不需要CPU
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:P 人力计算???
<MeaCulpa> 苏联路线不一样，不需要集中化微型化
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 苏联还真有计算机 不过貌似非2进制  额
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:P 每个人都是一个计算单元或寄存器???
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<sikao_lfs> 另外中国出口没有200架初教-6飞机。。。。。。这个很重要。而且数量巨大啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 说不清楚，以前逛一些军事论坛，苏联的雷达啥的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/470bf257tw1djiwzq3dfaj.jpg
<^k^> 434×575
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你我这个冯诺伊曼脑袋是理解不了的
<sikao_lfs> 有美国的嘛？能不能从他们那佐证一下？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过非2进制的计算机 美国历史上也有吧
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:P 啥意思
<caleb-> 日本一开始也是山寨起家的
<caleb-> nec 的 cpu 就是 x86
<sikao_lfs> 大批的初教-6从60年代一直用到了现在。该机还出口到阿尔巴尼亚等国。2000年，斯里兰卡向中国航空技术进出口总公司购买了一批初教-6，命名为 PT-6。在初教-6和K-8中队的基础上，斯里兰卡成立了飞行训练学院，作为空军第一飞行训练大队的一部分，其基地设在阿努拉德哈普拉。
<sikao_lfs> 在美国，不少航空爱好者也购入了二手的军用初教-6或全新的“海燕”自娱自乐。美国爱好者还曾专门邀请中国相关的设计师前往美国座谈。目前，洪都集团与中 国航空技术进出口公司共同投资组建了专营海燕螺旋桨飞机出口业务的伊格莱特公司。据报道，美国试验飞机协会有120多架初教-6，澳大利亚有50多架初教 -6。
<caleb-> 后来才被米国欺负，乖乖买米国的 cpu
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:P 冯诺伊曼的脑袋 是啥
<Pwnna> 美国有位高中生做出来了自己的CPU
<alpha080> 提问，python 中 file.seek是做什么的？上不了网，啥都干不了
<caleb-> cpu 说穿了就是专利问题难搞，不然各国都能自己鼓捣出来
<Pwnna> 最近看到的。拿的是breadboard和正常的线路
<Pwnna> 很强大的
<sikao_lfs> 初教-6由南昌飞机制造公司研制，1957年7月开始实拍设计，次年8月原型机首飞，1962年1月定型并生产5架原型机，
<Pwnna> 这里谁能够自己设计CPU， GPU并且操作系统和游戏？
<Pwnna> 美国高中生。。厉害。
<caleb-> Pwnna: homebrew cpu 很多啊，还有人搞电子管的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 搞fpga自己整呗  其实只要上层软件都遵守一个标准 比如 posix 那么下面的硬件就随你实现了
<sikao_lfs> 看来资料有误。不清楚是初6还是初5
<Pwnna> caleb-: 高中生？
<Pwnna> 还写了操作系统和游戏？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 中国60年的工业是苏联的底子吧
<caleb-> Pwnna: 很多黑客都是初中高中就很猛了，不希奇
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这里也有人写操作系统阿
<caleb-> 当然我等废人是比不上的
<caleb-> 这里也有个高中就写 OS 的
<alpha080> 提问，python 中 file.seek是做什么的？上不了网，啥都干不了
<caleb-> 忘了 id 了
<Pwnna> caleb-: 没听说过啊。
<Pwnna> 这位都上了lifehacker
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 设当前文件指针的位置吧，和其他语言差不多吧
<Pwnna> 恩，高中写OS没什么
<caleb-> Pwnna: homebrew cpu 一般都很简单，写个 OS 没什么的
<Pwnna> 在自己的CPU上写OS和程序
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 恩。资料看来相互之间存在问题。不过我们这里有没有美国的朋友。能从美国试验飞机协会得到证实吗？另外最重要的是时间。。。。。
<caleb-> 这年头 homebrew 都要支持 vga / usb 啥的
<caleb-> 这年头 homebrew computer 都要支持 vga / usb 啥的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 美国的什么协会 又不是中国这样的衙门 你写个邮件咨询下不就知道了
<caleb-> 游戏难的是画面音效，其它都可以程序员一人搞定
<jyfl987> caleb-: 就是走fc路线 lol
<caleb-> 早期的游戏多的是 one man project
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不管怎么说当年能自己造就非常了不起了。。。。自己造啊，不依靠别人。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 现在也能自己造 而且是真的不依靠别人 60年自己造 我怀疑还有苏联供应零件 或者是复制苏联的零件的
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: ６０年时中苏已经恶化了。。。
<caleb-> 国内搞 cpu 还是行的，问题在体积和专利
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 拿cpu来说 如果你根本不理睬专利 你就可以用mips /arm的架构自己造 他们又不帮你造
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那就是自己复制的零件 你看枪支就知道了 中国产了好多ak 额
<caleb-> 民用的绕不开专利，军用的我国山寨的还少了？
<jyfl987> 另外 其实intel不也外包加工么 都给台积电了 所以大陆如果自己搞设计 让台积电给生产 也不算什么
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 专利方面不是问题。关键是如果被别人封锁，只要自己能造就行。
<caleb-> 反正一切都是军事机密，可以放开了手脚用力山寨
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这个绝对没问题
<caleb-> 其实民用的咱也山寨了不少
<jyfl987> mips最好 是开放软核的 而且许多设计课程都拿他当教程
<jyfl987> 所以到时候干脆就把mips买下来 就没这方面的问题了
<caleb-> 龙芯mips 都是花钱买的
<jyfl987> 研究人员都送进中科院
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 山寨没用。
<caleb-> 主要是考虑兼容性，不然国内也可以真的搞自己的 cpu
<sikao_lfs> http://tupian.hudong.com/a4_87_03_01300000190639122175037600736_jpg.html?prd=zhengwenye_left_neirong_tupian
<Pwnna> 最后领先的还是创新者
<jyfl987> 然后国家宣布把那些相关的知识产权都送进公共域
<jyfl987> 我真觉得国家应该动用那些外汇做一次收购
<jyfl987> 把这些给买下来送给民间用 日本就曾经干过大量这种事
<caleb-> 问题是掌权者没真心想为国家做事
<sikao_lfs> 由于历史原因，直到1980年，国家才为初教-6颁发了国家质量金奖。 谈谈具体研制情况。
<caleb-> 大家都是为自己做事
<caleb-> 动车出问题就先埋了了事
<blueghost> caleb-:P 山寨了还说是自主产权
<jyfl987> caleb-: 但采购的同时他们也可以捞点油水阿 我不反对他们捞油水 我只是反对他们捞了油水 还不干点活
<caleb-> 捞了油水不干活，还阻止老百姓捞油水
<jyfl987> caleb-: 动车要长期运营 这个购买知识产权是一次性的 你买回来 自己得了好处 大家也有好处
<jyfl987> 国家那么多外汇 不如就动用起来消费好了 这样对方国家也开心 我们压力也没了
<caleb-> 米国都打算赖帐了
<caleb-> 米国国债要到期了
<jyfl987> 不过 考虑到国人固有的数字造假 我怀疑是不是有那么多
<caleb-> 我国"好像"是米国最大的债主
<jyfl987> caleb-: 这没什么 央行不还偷偷印钞票么
<Pwnna> 不是好象是
<Pwnna> 就是。
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 中国人是很聪明的, 下次再雷击停车. 我相信所有乘客不管外边多大雨, 只要停车 也下车跑的远远的. 被雷电击死也好过被后面的追尾撞死
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那个叫不干涉费 就是你通过买国债 堵美国人的口而已 你还真指望他还阿 最好你自己聪明点 搞个大火把国债券给烧了 这样大家都开心
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 被雷电打死, 是天灾, 被追尾撞死, 可是人祸
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你真聰明
<caleb-> 反正没人指望米国还钱
<jyfl987> 美国人就是真还了 对我们也没有意义
<jyfl987> 都下了土共腰包
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 美国的债务上限也吵. 中国政府对此无压力
<jyfl987> 而且当年那谁采购国债 是为了拿回扣的 高盛他们销售的时候会给很多回扣 他们才不管你这国债到时候兑现不兑现呢
<jyfl987> 买债券拿回扣最无聊了
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 中国的地方债务, 谁指望他还啊
<jyfl987> 同样是采购 你为何不采购点粮食 拿回扣呢 反正你自己都有好处 也给别人点好处不好么 还赚点名声
<CyrusYzGTt> 美國，可以把這個債務當做我們的移民費用來還，就比較好，。記住是普通民衆
<jyfl987> 或者找国外工程队来给你修路什么的 你也拿点回扣 这不也是好事么
<blueghost> 美国国会, 国家借别的国家的钱, 国会都吵天翻地覆. 中国象自己人借钱啥问题都没有
<jyfl987> 美国政府可以发行旅游券 中国大陆公民凭此旅游券 可以快速获得1个月的旅游签证 这下就值钱了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 因为钱是要还的 而且是下届政府还  额
<caleb-> 8/2 说不定就是世界经济崩盘的引爆点
<caleb-> 反正经济崩盘也不是一次两次了
<CyrusYzGTt> 歡迎引爆點，迅速歸位
<caleb-> 问题是米国爆了，全球都不好受
<caleb-> 唯一没影响的可能是朝鲜…
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就末日歸位
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯了，朝鮮也是有影響的
<caleb-> 朝鲜：俺有核弹俺怕谁？
<caleb-> 朝鲜：谁欺付俺，俺就打南韩
<CyrusYzGTt> 伊朗：俺有氫彈俺怕誰？
<caleb-> s/付/负
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15?
<happyaron> caleb-: 我觉得第二句才是关键。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 天朝：誰欺負俺，俺就讓你成爲天朝
 * MeaCulpa 米国人的债券中日买的还啊
<caleb-> 貌似台湾也有很多米国国债
<caleb-> 悲催的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: N O W !
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roger!
<jyfl987> 朝鲜确实有影响
<jyfl987> 就朝鲜那个实力 不是其他国家打不过他 只是和平时候民众下不了决心打而已
<Kandu> happyaron: 忘說了，後面帶 arch-os 的那幾個是交叉編譯用的
<jyfl987> 如果乱起来了 就没有那一套了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你的操作系统呢 我等着试用呢
<caleb-> 主要是打了没好处，还会被疯狗咬一口
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不會給你用的
<caleb-> 你看米国打仗打得欢，就是不想打朝鲜
<jyfl987> Kandu: hehe
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那是为民主打仗 你看二战就不一样了 要以牙还牙的那种 就无所顾忌了 核弹都有可能扔
<happyaron> Kandu: 哪里。。。
<happyaron> Kandu: 哪个 arch-os
<caleb-> 把战场开到米日好了
<caleb-> 近代米日都没有发生本土决战
 * jyfl987 现在唯一的愿望就是人民币对美元1:1
<caleb-> 唔，日本有被扔两颗
<caleb-> 所以只有米国没有发生本土决战
<Kandu> happyaron:
<Kandu> references
<Kandu> 字段，所以會將郵件列表裡的 thread 打斷。
<happyaron> 哦
<Kandu> happyaron: 呃，錯了
<jyfl987> 日本要1e玉碎呢 lol
<caleb-> jyfl987: 那一天就是人民币打水漂的那一天…
<Kandu> happyaron: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3122953/fpc-CP.tar
<jyfl987> caleb-: 到时候我把房子一卖  就可以移民了
<happyaron> 哦
<Kandu> happyaron: 你打幾個 deb 包吧，這樣我就能在 debian 上用打好的包了
<happyaron> Kandu: 现在木有时间啊。
<caleb-> 大家开始学生存狂吧，狡兔三窟
<happyaron> Kandu: 已经有一堆包要打了。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 啥时开学？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 带钱来就行了
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦，我先放 /usr/local 下用著
<happyaron> caleb-: 不知呢
<caleb-> happyaron: 还没收到通知？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没钱
<happyaron> caleb-: 没
<happyaron> caleb-: 现在事情纠结了
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那就带人来吧 在学校 饿不死
<happyaron> jyfl987: 嗯。。。
<caleb-> 哦，才七月
<caleb-> 米国：老子欠债就是不还了怎的？
<caleb-> 米国：咬我啊
<iGnome> 超个车，都敢把你车砸了。你还敢欠债？
<happyaron> 神发话了。
<iGnome> 才看的视频。蛮好蛮好的
<jyfl987> 什么视频
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：如果米國不還債，就扔個核/氫彈過去
<iGnome> 临淄
<jyfl987> iGnome: 门视频？
<iGnome> 新的而已。路上有歹徒 临淄
<savr> niiiiiiiihow
<savr> I am looking to open a new office in either Hangzhou or Shanghai
<savr> in Hangzhou I can rent a nice villa for 10,000
<savr> in Shanghai I can get a small apartment near Jiao Tong University for 10,000
<jyfl987> iGnome: 哦 看过 貌似是那帮人是电视台的 估计是采访什么得罪了那帮人
<savr> I am looking for skilled programmers
<savr> where would you recommend?
<jyfl987> savr: of course in hangzhou
<savr> jyfl987: easy to get cheap skilled labour in hangzhou?
<jyfl987> savr: nope, i just dont think that you can easilly found skilled coder in shanghai
<savr> oh
<savr> jyfl987: where do you live?
<savr> if I open in Hangzhou its means I'll be going every weekend to Shanghai
<jyfl987> savr: i have lived in hangzhou for 4 years, now i am in beijing work for money
<Pwnna> lolol
<Pwnna> savr: is back
<savr> yes I'm back
<Pwnna> wb
<jyfl987> savr: why?
<savr> they kidnapped me from the internet
<savr> by taking up all my time
<Pwnna> lol
<jyfl987> what?
<Pwnna> they kidnapped you from facebook
<savr> jyfl987: got a project I'm working on during the weekend in Shanghai
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，嘶一个
<jyfl987> savr: i highly recommend you work in hangzhou, for coding , there's no reason for boss to require employee work under his eyes
<savr> how much do you think a java programmer in Hangzhou will cost
<jyfl987> savr: i dont know how much will a skilled programmer cost, but i DO knows there's lots of trainning school in hangzhou which produces java programmers everyday
<savr> interesting
<savr> I see on hiring websites online as low as 1500/m
<savr> http://search.51job.com/list/0000,0000,0000,00,9,01,java,2,1.html?lang=e&stype=1&postchannel=0000&workyear=99&cotype=99&degreefrom=99&jobterm=01&lonlat=0%2C0&radius=-1&ord_field=0&list_type=0&confirmdate=9&fromType=21
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【java招聘，求职】-前程无忧
<jyfl987> acturelly my first company is one that type, and the java programmer's salary is even lower than php :[
<savr> lol
<savr> http://search.51job.com/job/47000171,e.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【flash开发工程师（实习生），上海洲信信息技术有限公司】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<jyfl987> savr: at that time , i know they pay a junior java programmer for about 2k+ /m  , while that time i take 3.5k/m as a php coder
<savr> factory workers make more
<Pwnna> .........
<Pwnna> php coder
<Pwnna> i hate my life
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> everytime i code php, i cry a little
<jyfl987> savr: why not just hire people to work home for you ?
<Pwnna> chinese programmers are usually crappier than their western counter parts
<savr> I am more than happy to do that
<savr> if I can come to their home
<savr> and boss them around all day
<savr> like once every few days
<Pwnna> their code is not as good and maintainable than the ones coded by their western counter parts.
<Pwnna> ~ a teacher from the mathematics department from Beijing University.
<jyfl987> savr: you know although 3k is so slow in citys like hangzhou or shanghai, its still a satisfy one in westen of china
<savr> Pwnna: that is exactly why I need to boss them around
<Pwnna> savr: that's exactly why you need to pay more and hire someone from not-china
<Pwnna> or else you'll pay more in the long run to fix their issues
<Pwnna> with time, and money
<savr> doesn't matter
<Pwnna> if you're doing hacky/algorithm based things, go to china
<savr> they will be doing customization on an American product
<Pwnna> design? forget it.
<Pwnna> good luck
<savr> hmmm
<savr> is it hard to get good designers in China?
<Pwnna> dude
<Pwnna> creativity doesn't exist in China
<Pwnna> they killed that during their education from K - 12
<savr> I supply the creativity
<jyfl987> Pwnna: a good summary cames from a php coder
<savr> that is why I need to boss them
<Pwnna> then they're not designers, savr
<jyfl987> savr: we dont have time to do that
<savr> looking baidu.com… I think your right
<Pwnna> savr: look at baidu browser
<Pwnna> I've met a couple of chinese teenagers
<Pwnna> they're pretty boring people
<Pwnna> ask them of their interest
<Pwnna> they will say they don't know
<Pwnna> their goa?
<Pwnna> goal*
<Pwnna> to complete the high school final exam
<Pwnna> long term goal?
<Pwnna> go to university
<savr> http://english.cctv.com/ is not bad
<Pwnna> life long goal?
<jyfl987> human sheep
<savr> its amazing the chinese make more fun of the chinese than the americans
<kkde> sheep human
<jyfl987> savr: if you want to learn the truth of china, i recommend you to view www.cctv.com and try to compare it to english.cctv.com
<Pwnna> dude. savr, all the GOOD and TALENTED designers/programmer in the US are second generation/1.5th generation Chiense immigrants
<savr> yeah :P
<Pwnna> it's totally true.
<Pwnna> well
<Pwnna> most of them, at least
<Pwnna> i mean, look at Google IO's conference. All the presenters are chinese. XXXX Liu, XXXX Li, XXXX Huang.
<Pwnna> w.e
<savr> yeah
<jyfl987> Pwnna: if one in china, they might planning to immigrated to USA :]
<Pwnna> jyfl987: not sure if i understood you there.
<savr> Google hires in China
<jyfl987> savr: so where are you from and what's your skill in tech?
<savr> what happens if I promise Australian visa sponsorship if they are any good?
<Pwnna> savr: there are white people who are talented, but arguably less than their chinese counter part who are in the same country as they
<Pwnna> 're in.
<Pwnna> creativity doesn't exist in china, for those who gone through all 12+ years of the chinese education system
<savr> Pwnna: how come many of the Chinese I have met are beyond stupid
<Pwnna> define beyond stupid?
<alvin_rxg> beyond stupid  - -!
<Pwnna> which way? xD
<savr> like no knowledge of basic arithmetic
<CyrusYzGTt> 說啥？？
<Pwnna> the system is good at filtering the smartest, but at the same time, it killed the creativity of a lot of people. It also killed a lot of people whose skills and talents belonging  to only 1 field.
<savr> I feel like they are black Chinese
<Pwnna> savr: lol. The chinese society don't promote the smartest people to the top, but those who have powerful connections
<jyfl987> 中国黑 额 呵呵
<^k^> 淑静
<savr> I went to a hair salon twice in Shanghai
<savr> I showed them a picture of the hair style
<savr> they start cutting the wrong way
<Pwnna> savr: hence, you have a bunch of people who are useless other than the fact that they can do things you can't. Like getting pass government inspections as an example.
<jyfl987> 这老外该不会是去美发厅找小姐的吧
<Pwnna> savr: lol, they're not trained.
<Pwnna> hahaha
<savr> as in they fail to understand the picture is in reverse
<Pwnna> xD
<kkde> 估计是用机器人转发的聊天记录
<savr> never has happened in other city
<savr> cities
<savr> only in Shanghai and they charge A LOT
<Pwnna> savr: trust me, that issue exists much more in the US than China.
<Pwnna> savr: you're white, how do you expect they don't charge you "A LOT"
<Pwnna> white people == rich.
<savr> Pwnna: ummm these are chains
<Pwnna> according to the average Chinese joe.
<Pwnna> so?
<savr> Pwnna: set prices I hope… I even brought a coupon
<savr> in shanghai I went to mentor and paid after the coupon 50
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> .....
<savr> in the middle of no where I pay about 15
<Pwnna> savr: you're gonna go to Beijing before the 31st anytime soon?
<Pwnna> or*
<savr> but they are not as stupid
<Pwnna> savr: if you do, i want to see you go to Zhong Guan Cun and see you get ripped off there.
<savr> Pwnna: going in the first week of August
<Pwnna> JUST SAYING =D
<Pwnna> savr: which day?
<savr> the first week
<savr> don't know which day
<Pwnna> i'm there the 2-5
<Pwnna> 2-4
<Pwnna> idk
<savr> so back to hiring
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> it's gonna be an interesting search
<Pwnna> you would have better luck hiring someone chinese in the US xD
<savr> if I say Australian citizenship sponsorship is possible in the requirement
<savr> do you think I'll get someone better
<alvin_rxg> no
<Pwnna> nope
<alvin_rxg> everyone want it..
<Pwnna> quantity != quality
<Pwnna> here
<Pwnna> savr: here's the deal
<Pwnna> those who has quality has already went to better places than China
<Pwnna> as software in China... it's not a viable option
<Pwnna> Those who doesn't have the quality, and there are A LOT of them, stayed.
<savr> thats why I am proposing to hire people still in university
<Pwnna> the myth saying that Chinese people are smarter than their western counter part is largely false, as only the best of the best is out there for you to see
<alvin_rxg> much more worse..
<savr> I can open an office right next to Jiao Tong university
<Pwnna> savr: good luck....
<savr> Pwnna: I know that...
<Pwnna> those lacks experience along with creativity.
 * edison0354 赖昌星说：我走的时候，电视里在放还珠格格，我回来的时候，电视里还在放还珠格格。
<savr> I never seen someone minus 20 from 1020 and get to 100
<Pwnna> ?
<roylez> edison0354: 还煮哥哥
<Pwnna> lolwut
<savr> only in China
<kkde> 他走之前,汽油价格多便宜呀,都是走尸的
<Pwnna> 还猪哥哥？
<Pwnna> savr: in China, you're get quantity, not quality. Software requires FEW really GOOD developers, not a crap load of .. crap developers.
<Pwnna> 5 morons != 3 Einstein
<Pwnna> i think there's a saying, i don't remem..
<Pwnna> also your CCTV english site.. I could do that.
<Pwnna> it's a generic template available probably on freecsstemplates.org
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你在哪里？
<Pwnna> 北京
<jyfl987> 额 你也在
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 和平里宾馆
<jyfl987> 做php?
<Pwnna> 来玩的
<Pwnna> 恩。。
<Pwnna> github.com/ultimatebuster/liteframework
<Pwnna> PHP是给工作做的
<jyfl987> 额 你是来玩阿 我说你在哪里混呢
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> Canada
<savr> Pwnna: the design I can do myself
<jyfl987> 你也在加国阿
<savr> Pwnna: I just need cheap code monkeys to save time
<jyfl987> 那以后要请教点移民的事
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> savr: can't find good ones in China
<Pwnna> again, even profs from the University of Beijing, one of the best uniersity in China say that Chinese mainland coders sucks.
<Pwnna> essentially.
<jyfl987> savr: go to savr http://www.zhubajie.com  for cheap monkey :]   i think xiamx in this channel could give you many advice
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我是1.5代移民
<roylez> savr: okay... cheap code monkeys. Monkeys do not speak English.
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 1.5代怎么说
<Pwnna> monkeys also don't code english
<savr> lol educated monkeys
<Pwnna> 1.5th generation immigrants?
<Pwnna> idk
<jyfl987> 1.5代怎么算出来的 父母移民过去生的？
<Pwnna> 那就是2代了
<Pwnna> 我还是made in china.
<Pwnna> 还是红色护照
<jyfl987> 那就是在贵国生出来再跟父母去的了
<jyfl987> 希望我小孩将来也如此
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 建议
<Pwnna> 5年级过去，然后让他/她把中文学到7年级。
<Pwnna> 或者别生了
<Pwnna> 中国人已经够多了。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 用condom.
<Pwnna> jyfl987: your english is good
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不是吧 我正想多生几个呢
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 累死了。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 我的语法烂到家了 你还说我good
<Pwnna> good for most chinese people
<Pwnna> you're at a 2.5
<Pwnna> out of 4
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我是世界派  不在乎中文
<Pwnna> 移民加国得到小城市。
<jyfl987> 最好小孩以英语为母语
<Pwnna> 香蕉人。。
<Pwnna> 疯了。
<Pwnna> 大城市以后就变成什么买鱼的了。。
<Pwnna> vancouver, toronto.. fuck those
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 对了 有几个问题要问 : 1, 加国平均收入大概多少？ 2, 加国网络带宽怎样？ 3, 加国气温如何? 4, 鉴于你说的华人已经够多了的情况，是否加国的白人有排斥的迹象？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 1. CAD $40000-50000 2. 还可以。。不算很好。 3. 温哥华很好（-10 ~30C, 不想买鱼别去）一般小城市不行(-30 ~ 30), 不过会好一些. 4. 主要是自己。中国人喜欢个自己的人建立一个圈子，排斥外国人。所以白人自然是排斥你。
<Pwnna> 想我妈现在的收入已经达到~100k
<Pwnna> 我去的小城市里面基本全部是白人
<palomino|working> -30~30 -_-
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 不过你这种搞电脑的不能去。。
<Pwnna> palomino|working: 想买鱼还是想100k/year
<Pwnna> 1 = -5 - 20C 2 = -30 - 30C
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 什么叫买鱼？
<palomino|working> -o-
<Pwnna> 超市里面打工
<Pwnna> 累死，最低工资
<Pwnna> 所谓的剥削
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这有什么不好的呢 工作几个小时？多少钱
<palomino|working> .......
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 8 - 10小时一天
<Pwnna> $8~10/hour
<s_cd> Pwnna: 移民过去的一般做什么工作？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 你真是在国外待舒服了 我们做it的 哪个不是每天10恶搞小时
<Pwnna> 一般就是打工。。
<Pwnna> 有部分的去作工程了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 为何我这种搞电脑的不能去呢？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我们那个城市搞工程可以，没有电脑企业
<Pwnna> 作的话最多就是帮小公司作网页
<s_cd> 我们搞IT的每天下班回去，像是通宵回去一样
<Pwnna> pay很高。
<Pwnna> 我做一个网站是~$3000
<Pwnna> 不过没意思
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 。。。小的startup很多搞通宵
<Pwnna> ~sillicon valley
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 做网页是无聊 不过给企业做也还行
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩我作。。
<Pwnna> 无聊
<Pwnna> pay = ~$3000
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那宽带呢 这个我最关心
<Pwnna> 也工作时间不长
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 3k不多的 你做什么页面 难道是静态的 还是搞个cms凑合？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩。。比中国快很多
<Pwnna> _基本_静态
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你搞技术的 竟然用快很多这种虚词 ！！！
<Pwnna> ...?
<Pwnna> 我是高中生。。
<Pwnna> 谢谢理解
<Pwnna> 3k CAD
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 要说参数阿  比如带宽阿 流量阿 价格阿
<s_cd> 呵呵 ， jyfl987  要求很专业哦
<Pwnna> 比较正常
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> 高中生这里很多阿 要对自己严格要求哈
<Pwnna> 现在很贵了。。
<Pwnna> $100/month ~ 50Mbit
<jyfl987> 搞静态的大概是你美工赚钱吧
<Pwnna> cap = 250GB
<jyfl987> 如果写html哪里需要那么多钱
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我搞美工很差的
<Pwnna> 静态的PHP
<Pwnna> 基本静态
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这都可以 额 那果然是很好赚钱
<jyfl987> 难怪阿三搞外包都发了
<jyfl987> 那我过去应该不会饿死
<jyfl987> 100/m的宽带多爽阿 不过250G的流量有点忽悠人
<Pwnna> 恩，如果快饿死里加拿大政府会给你吃的
<Pwnna> 有不限量的
<Pwnna> 不清楚，好像60/month 15MBit
<jyfl987> 250G/30 = 8.3G /day  这么点流量 有50M很坑
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那这个好
<Pwnna> 不过就我们那个地区有。
<Pwnna> 是一个地方ISP
<Pwnna> 不清楚别的地方
<jyfl987> 加国政府只要给我自由就行了 吃饭不劳他们解决
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<jyfl987> 我就想要个地方 10m宽带而已
<Pwnna> 行。
<jyfl987> 没想到60多就可以15m了 哈哈哈
<Pwnna> 等你移民加国到我那里去
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你那个地方是什么城市？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 嗨
<Pwnna> 发给你了
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<Pwnna> 矿业城市。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 可是我得想办法过去呢
<Pwnna> 电脑不行的。
<Pwnna> 学历？
<Pwnna> 有gf吗？
<Pwnna> gf/wife
<jyfl987> 没有
<jyfl987> 学历大本
<Pwnna> 哦。
<Pwnna> 搞一个硕士
<jyfl987> 额 想起来 西方国家注重家庭 nnd 已婚的加分是吧
<jyfl987> 硕士可以搞个工科的 这个貌似容易考
<Pwnna> 好像是的
<Pwnna> 忘了
<Pwnna> 我可以帮你看看
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 英语要求提高了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 升级10.04后无win7启动项的问题，急！！！求救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339473 原始版本是9.10升级为10.04，现在的情况就是启动后没有win7的启动项了，menu.lst内有文字，而grub和grub2均没有文件，试过很多方法，还是不行，请各位大侠急救！！！！！小弟不甚感激！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vince ...
<duan> upgrade grub
<blueghost> jyfl987:P 你想移民?
<jyfl987> blueghost: p话
<blueghost> <jyfl987> 额 想起来 西方国家注重家庭 nnd 已婚的加分是吧
<blueghost> 你说的啊
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 移民加国啦
 * MeaCulpa 去做厨师算了
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:P 移民加国有什么讲究
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 不知道...慢慢蘑菇吧
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 总有一天轮到你的
<MeaCulpa> 加国物价高收入高，去了没工作咋办...
<blueghost> 我只是奇怪, 为什么说去加拿大, 做厨师
<Pwnna> 要政府养你
<Pwnna> 去领食物
<Pwnna> 申请难民
<kikupotter> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 折腾了俩天, 终于证实了 是 qt4 问题. 在虚拟机编译qt4就折腾两天.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都流窜来5楼开会啦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 正常的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其他楼层的都充当工位了
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 西方国家已经极少数有把IT人员作为引进对象的了，太滥了
<kikupotter> 赞同
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:P 哦, 酱紫啊. 我还以为 加拿大 就是去做厨师的
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。
<Pwnna> 编译qt4
<Pwnna> en
<kikupotter>  /topic
<jyfl987> blueghost: 我念叨移民又不是一两天了 你还问 额
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 想去而已
<s_cd> 应该是做厨师的比做IT的容易移民吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 移民前，先炸幾個政府吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那就是恐怖分子了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 對當政的恐怖分子來說，是的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你说说这么简单 加国那我就去不了了 干这事的话
<Pwnna> 靠。
<Pwnna> 电脑没电了
<ianzp_> 还可以显示ipv6地址的啊
<s_cd> 应该是先去加国稳定了，再回来做事，这样才不会走赖总的路
<jyfl987> s_cd: 额 你说到赖总 加国似乎也不稳
<s_cd> jyfl987: 加国应该是受到共的影响才遣返的吧
<jyfl987> s_cd: 对阿 所以才觉得加国政府不靠谱阿
<jyfl987> 不像强大的美国 根本不鸟土共 土共还得掏钱买国债去舔屁股
<s_cd> jyfl987: 不过移民美国比较难
<jyfl987> s_cd: 先去加国  不过去了加国 就无所谓在不在美国了
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 关于分布式编译distcc的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339481 假如我在几台配置不相同的机器上，他们cpu不一样，我在本机编译时设置参数march=core2 ，利用distcc编译出来的程序他们会是针对core2编译还是通用i686编译，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leekic — 2011-07-26 17:19
 * roylez 坐等下班
 * CyrusYzGTt 等待 roylez 加班
 * roylez 这辈子没加过班
<s_cd> jyfl987: 移民对我来说暂时不可能去的 还是好好做中国公民先
<s_cd> 我也坐等下班
<jyfl987> s_cd: 有什么不可能 远的地方不能去 先去越南吧
 * adam8157 无聊的夜晚...
<s_cd> jyfl987: 只对比中发达的地方有兴趣
<jyfl987> s_cd: 我爱自由
<s_cd> jyfl987: me too.
<roylez> adam8157: 三国杀找虐去
<adam8157> roylez: 唯一玩过的桌游--->"狼人杀"
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa和你一个公司啊?
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，我忽悠他过来的
<alvin_rxg> 你们都弱爆了，这年头就该玩 dnd
<adam8157> roylez: 呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: 可惜没赶上double bonus
<adam8157> roylez: 忽悠他, bonus应该不低哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 山寨桌游
<adam8157> jyfl987: 玩过?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 听名字就像山寨的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呵呵, 不过挺好玩儿的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我对那个没啥兴趣 感觉趣味性不高 不过我想 如果以后脑机结合了 这类游戏借助技术 倒是有点意思
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: DND傻的要死
<MeaCulpa> 大娘水饺
<euroford> 试试sun拼音
<jyfl987> 对你撒娇 MeaCulpa
<euroford> 还能输入，不错了
<MeaCulpa> GM水平不行的话，DnD就是踢门杀怪寻宝
<alvin_rxg> dnd 怎么傻了？那么庞大的世界观
<adam8157> 还好不是大娘撒娇
<MeaCulpa> 还是World of Darkness之类好玩
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: DnD过分强调数字了，国内都是筛子控玩的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以是 大奶四级
<MeaCulpa> 庞大的世界观还是收了planescape才有的
<euroford> 朱镕基，GB18030还行
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<euroford> 朱熔基
<euroford> 朱镕基是哪个镕？
<euroford> 嬲
<euroford> 女男女 输入不了啊
<wYi> 嫐
<euroford> 嫐
<euroford> 只是个
<euroford> sunpinyin输入不了啊
<wYi> win下拿googlepinyin输的:)
<euroford> 我刚才是用普通的pinyin输入法输入的
<Colin-shzsc> euroford: GBK 就已经有“镕”字了
<euroford> Colin-shzsc: 只要比GB2312多就行了
<euroford> GBK的产生，就是因为这个镕字
<euroford> 但这个SUNPINYIN的字确实不全啊
<OT_iux> 镕
<euroford> 嫐 这个字念nao 三声
<Colin-shzsc> GB18030 本身已经有完整的 Unicode 映射了，所有 Unicode 字符都有对应编码
<OT_iux> euroford:  我是 fcitx-sunpinyin
<OT_iux> 有这个字啊
<Colin-shzsc> euroford: 应该是 niao 吧
<euroford> 男女男是niao
<euroford> OT_iux: 那就不应该了
<OT_iux> euroford: ？
<euroford> OT_iux: 我用的是IBUG
<euroford> IBUS
<OT_iux> lol
<OT_iux> iBug
<OT_iux> 好名字
<Colin-shzsc> 最新的 GB18030-2005 里面的那个表也已经把 CJK 扩展 B 放进来了，但不对扩展 B 作强制要求
<euroford> 问题是，fcitx-sunpinyin可以，但ibus-sunpinyin不行
<ianzp> ibus-pinyin有~鎔嫐
<euroford> 我使用的具体版本是：ibus-sunpinyin_2.0.3-1，sunpinyin-data_0.1.22-2，sunpinyin-utils_2.0.3-2ubuntu2
<euroford> ianzp: ibus-pinyin确实有那个嫐，但ibus-sunpinqin却没有
<ianzp> 没用过ibus-sunpinyin。。。
<ianzp> 好用不？
<euroford> 而fcitx-sunpinyin却可以
<euroford> ianzp: 在1110里将成为默认的中文输入法了
<ianzp> 这样啊
<euroford> 据说可以整句输入
<ianzp> 那倒不错，不过生癖字貌似一般也用不到的
<Colin-shzsc> fcitx 好像至今没有完全解决 Gnome 3 的兼容问题吧？据说是 XIM 的问题？
<ianzp> 仍在用gnome2...不习惯gnome3
<euroford> ianzp: GB18030应该是强制性标注的
<euroford> 标准
<ianzp> 呃，好吧，恩，是的
<Colin-shzsc> euroford: 2005 版的这个标准特别注了一句话，意思就是 Ext-B 部分不作强制要求，但其他的都是强制标准
<euroford> Colin-shzsc: 你对GB18030很熟啊
<alvin_rxg> 那对 ext-c 作要求了？虽然 ext-c 没多少字
<Colin-shzsc> 是自己闲着没事找来了扫描版的国家标准随便乱翻……
<alvin_rxg> 求支持 ext-c 的字体 - -!  http://uploadpie.com/YWIml
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: 这是什么程序？
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: charmap
<euroford> gcharmap
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: http://live.gnome.org/Gucharmap?
<alvin_rxg> gu*
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gucharmap - GNOME Live!
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: 是的。如果你用 kde 的话，有 kde 的 charmap
<Colin-shzsc> alvin_rxg: GB18030 里面至少就我所知包含了对应全部 Unicode 字符的码位，但具体的标准里面还没有 ext-c，就是有码位但没有规定
<euroford> alvin_rxg: 这个是字体的问题
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 我知道，我机器上没有支持 ext-c 的字体
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: kcharselect?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我刚刚将ubuntu10.04更新成11.04，结果从新玩dota的时候打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339485 今天有时间玩下游戏，想玩玩dota，我以前用10.04的时候在wine里面可以完美运行，跟宿舍里其他人联网对战，可是这次却提示说 The file 'wine' is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source ...
<euroford> alvin_rxg: 可以试试MS的新宋体
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: 不记得了。
<Colin-shzsc> ext-c 里面是不是多数是越南的喃字？
<alvin_rxg> euroford: simsun-b 我有。但没有 ext-c 的
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似在 vista 上面看到的 simsum-b 有些字的字形和 GB18030 里面的样字并不符合
<Colin-shzsc> 而且如果我没有记错的话似乎单一的一个 ttf 字体里面要包含所有的 ext-a ext-b ext-c 那是不可能的，因为 truetype 好像有一个字符数上限
<alvin_rxg> 有个 superCJK 字体
<alvin_rxg> Colin-shzsc: unifonts...
<xuweilu> hi
<xuweilu> 大家好
<^k^> xuweilu, 好  ㍪ 
<xuweilu> 为什么ubuntu11.04安装的时候总是在导入文档的时候出错
<euroford> xuweilu: iso文件不完整吧
<xuweilu> 都对的
<euroford> xuweilu: 那就看看你的硬盘是不是有问题了？
<xuweilu> 我的电脑上已经装了别的linux系统，然后他导入文档出错
<xuweilu> 后来我一狠心，把别的山了个精光才好
<euroford> 主办用了什么硬盘控制器？
<euroford> xuweilu: 那就是分区表有问题了
<ianzp> info
<xuweilu> 我装linuxmint就没这问题
<euroford> 你试试在mint的分区上装ubuntu试试，应该也不会出问题的
<xuweilu> 就ubuntu这个导入文档时出错
<euroford> 或者反过来试试，在ubuntu有问题的分区上装mint
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开车太好玩了
<xuweilu> 应该不是分区的问题吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我已经能够上路杀人了
<euroford> gebjgd: ???
<xuweilu> 什么开车？
<euroford> gebjgd: 极品？
<gebjgd> euroford, 真车
<gebjgd> euroford, 上路呢
<euroford> gebjgd: AT的？
<gebjgd> euroford, VW吧
<euroford> gebjgd: VW的AT？
<blueghost> gebjgd:P v w 还是 w v
<euroford> gebjgd: 德国不是号称MT之国吗？
<blueghost> 俩连在一起, 我这分不清
<gebjgd> euroford, 手动档
<euroford> gebjgd: 好啊，我也是MT的
<euroford> 德国高速不限速，是真的吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 真的
<euroford> alvin_rxg: 真搞不清楚，这么多的汉字扩展，都是什么人在玩，无聊之极啊
<euroford> gebjgd: 幸福啊，不用收超速罚单了
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ext-c 貌似可以在 uming ukai中有，最好用 gnu維護的那個
<euroford> alvin_rxg: 这东西唯一的后果就是，把内存耗尽
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 多數是文學愛好或者是文獻相關的
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 啥都系哇
 * CyrusYzGTt 的空間有3G是 /usr/share/fonts的
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 啥都系哇
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉应该放一个专门的地方，搞这个，而不是写进强制标准中
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P 啥都系哇
<gebjgd> euroford, 只有高速不限速度
<blueghost> 什么汉字扩展
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是 CJK-ABCD系列的擴展
<blueghost> 啥文学爱好文献相关
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:P latex????
<euroford> gebjgd: 你在高速上飙到多少了？
<euroford> 听说200Km/h，和平常啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，古籍的顯示字體版，不是圖片那些掃描版。多數是 需要字體才顯示的
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: NB的，把甲骨文全都放到标准中去
<euroford> 不可能的事情
<gebjgd> euroford, 没上高速呢
<gebjgd> euroford, 随笔开
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 嗯，有的，，還有篆體，大篆，小篆。。還有外國的古文字
<euroford> gebjgd: 中国的驾照在德国能开车吗？
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉现在的汉字编码发展有些畸形了
<euroford> 估计都是买内存的人，在背后推动的
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 當然有點畸形，都是領導拍板做的。。還是 用unicode的標準
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 按理说，中国的领导，怎么能够管得了unicode?
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ..我16G內存的一部分原因就是字體，，我有3G是字體來的
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 我是說，，寧願用unicode的標準也不用國內的，，
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 我总共就4G
<ianzp> 这么多字体？得3G？
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是unicode也是一个劲地扩展啊
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ..我 /分區總共用了13.4G 其中字體佔用 3G 。codecs佔用4G
<gebjgd> euroford, 需要公证
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ unicode之所以擴展是因爲漢字的發現，比如 異體字的發現就有多種，加上繁體和簡體的區別，還有中華文化區的地區化，，
<gebjgd> euroford, 能开6个月把
<Evanescence> arch在extra里面的urxvt有256颜色的包，请问ubuntu有没有类似的包啊？
<euroford> gebjgd: 现在国内的驾照上面都有英语了
<gebjgd> euroford, 那不行。要公证
<CyrusYzGTt> ianzp§ 還不包括，沒有放進去的 古代字體
<adam8157> euroford: 去考一个就是了呗, 国外又不要求必须先驾校...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥了几个人了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没杀成
<alvin_rxg> 杀人未遂呢
<adam8157> Evanescence: rxvt-unicode-256color 这个包有么? debian有的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对了，你的 ereader 是 sony prs 350?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个功能很不错，但就是贵呃。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 啊，有，超级感谢，解决了一个大问题啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 150吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看有些中文pdf不行
<adam8157> Evanescence: :-), 搜搜就是了, 我用xterm的, 也支持256
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打工去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不打工当然贵
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 150？ amazon 200
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在mediamarkt买的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没那么贵
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我就是用urxvt的提示特性，在awesome里可以高亮tag
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 店里买的便宜？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是
<adam8157> Evanescence: 那个谁都有的, 你要是自己配perl脚本什么的就得urxvt了
<adam8157> Evanescence: 那个提示其实挺烦的, 好多警告都会有
<Evanescence> adam8157: 谁都有？那比如xterm下要怎么实现？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我看下我的log
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P arch 安装怎么分区的.
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我就是用在mutt，weechat，还有 一个echo作为done里面
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://amzn.to/pddbEq  prs 350 买 200+ 呀
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.de: prs 350 eBook-Reader
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没那么贵
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<adam8157> Evanescence: "xterm*bellIsUrgent: true"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦，想起来了159
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mediamarkt
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我去试试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我又加了40欧，质保5年
<adam8157> Evanescence: 记得xrdb和重开...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 恩
 * adam8157 有git log就是好啊...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wow...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 可以，不错，都试试，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 后来还买了个套套
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个套子是后来买的。20欧把
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我用了几天就把这个关了...好多提示都是没有意义的, 浪费感情跳来跳去
<Evanescence> adam8157: 没啊，我就只有mutt，weechat，还有命令行的一个提示，你怎么会有那么多的？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 忘了都什么提示了, 好多程序会发这个信号的, 你会知道的, 呵呵
<Evanescence> adam8157: 呵呵，恩我重启下
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 嗨
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下...  ㍪ 
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • make的问题，如何jar http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339494 jar -cvf "sample-0.1.jar" -C bin/ . 能帮我解释一下这句是啥意思吗？总是报错说：/bin/sh:jar:not found 希望大家帮忙！谢谢啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 27g — 2011-07-26 18:53
<CyrusYzGTt> ㊛㊝
<blueghost> savr:P still in DongGuang?
<blueghost> gebjgd:P 后来买的????? 套套可以象避孕药后吃的?
<savr> no
<savr> in Shanghai atm
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> gebjgd:P 你是 xxoo 完了再带??
<operajoker> 挂载移动硬盘出现Not Authorized，不想改udisks.policy，有没有办法
<operajoker> 改了udisks.policy，每次一更新又覆盖掉了，又要再改一次
<clarezoe> 帮帮忙，我设置thunderbird，能收邮件但是不能发，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87029 这是服务器信息
<caleb-> clarezoe: smtp 用啥？
<clarezoe> caleb-, imap的
<clarezoe> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87030 这是我的smtp设置
<caleb-> clarezoe: 把 SSL/TLS 关掉试试
<CyrusYzGTt> 有密碼不？？有的話我去訂閱 某個雜誌
<clarezoe> caleb-, 不行
<clarezoe> caleb-, The SMTP server maui.internal.icomera.com does not support the selected authentication method. Please change the 'Authentication method' in the 'Account Settings | Outgoing Server (SMTP)'.
<caleb-> clarezoe: 这段话说得很明白啦
<clarezoe> caleb-, 这是我关掉ssl/tls之后出现的
<caleb-> clarezoe: 你的 smtp 需要密码？
<clarezoe> caleb-, 跟收邮件密码一样的啊。gmail不也要吗
<caleb-> clarezoe: 一般 smtp 是用你的网络提供商的
<caleb-> clarezoe: 电信 网通 之类的
<clarezoe> caleb-, 这是公司的服务器
<caleb-> clarezoe: 问问公司的 IT 部门要设啥？
<clarezoe> caleb-, 问了几个都说不知道，负责人放假了
<caleb-> clarezoe: 先用公司的 webmail?
<clarezoe> caleb-, 服务器的信息都在这了The messag
<clarezoe> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87029
<caleb-> clarezoe: 关掉ssl/tls 选不要密码
<caleb-> clarezoe: 不要用 Normal Password
<alvin_rxg> 丁飞飞 ?
<caleb-> 既然是公司的，应该只处理内部发出的 mail 吧
<clarezoe> alvin_rxg, 你怎么知道我的名字？
<CyrusYzGTt> clarezoe§ 你暴露了，，，
<clarezoe> caleb-, 是啊，不是内部的也能发
<caleb-> clarezoe§ 你暴露了，，，
<alvin_rxg> clarezoe: 嫩自己暴露的
<clarezoe> CyrusYzGTt, 暴就暴呗
<CyrusYzGTt> clarezoe§ 嗯
<caleb-> clarezoe: 搞动车网络的？
<CyrusYzGTt> clarezoe§ 你不是被判刑了嗎？？
<clarezoe> CyrusYzGTt, 这个没什么机密的
<CyrusYzGTt> clarezoe§ 嗯，我繼續看小說，，你go on 問 caleb-
<clarezoe> CyrusYzGTt, 嗯，你加油看吧
<clarezoe> caleb-, 不是中国的动车
<tenzu> oh，谢特，进来不容易
<caleb-> 拜神拜大仙拜 tenzu
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂兄，，早上好
<tenzu> 拜见两位姐姐
<Evanescence> 各位大神好。
<Evanescence> 拜拜
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P pacman 有直接安装 bin 的吗.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> 安装 bin package
<CyrusYzGTt> 我估計 藍靈兒是說 pcman
<blueghost> 因为我的程序在arch编译的话, 会运行错误. 所以我想,如果是 arch的画, 打包成 bin package. 在 arch 中需要编译 qt 官网的 源码 才行. 我想 如果使用 arch 的要用我的东西, 如果要编译, 还得先编译 qt4. 我想没人会有这心思吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 所以我想知道 怎么打包成 bin 包
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 先 makepkg，然后 pacman 直接安装
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 这种是 bin 包, 还是编译的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 我不想编译的, 编译的运行有错误
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: makepkg 主要是打包。不管是 bin还是编译
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • libqq频繁被禁用，有解决办法么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339499 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 frankleng — 2011-07-26 20:02
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 哦, 明白了, bin 的也可以是吧. 那行.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 或者一个软件包只有 deb 的。你也可以用 makepkg 打包成 arch 的格式，具体的参考 ppstream 的 PKGBUILD
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 好,谢谢了
<blueghost> 美国佬还没来啊
<if_else> 各位兄台，free / top 显示的内存使用情况和 conky 等一些系统监控小工具查看的不一样的！
<if_else> 请问内存使用到底是怎么回事？谢谢
<caleb-> if_else: 说来话长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长
<caleb-> if_else: 无敌长
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，不要这样阿！
<caleb-> if_else: 建议搜寻英文资讯，然后慢慢研究
<if_else> caleb-: 给几个关键字，安自己 google
<if_else> 谢谢
 * caleb- 以前研究过然后越看越糊涂
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 我也是内存有问题
<Pwnna> cache好像释放不了
<caleb-> pw echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<caleb-> Pwnna: echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Pwnna> 没用。
<caleb-> Pwnna: 要用 root
<Pwnna> 那个东西 先开始有用
<Pwnna> 我知道
<Pwnna> 我不是linux n00b
<Pwnna> 后来一点用处没有。
<Pwnna> 释放10MB
<Pwnna> 很快有不行了
<caleb-> Pwnna: 刚清完当然就没 cache 可清啦
<Pwnna> caleb-: 除了还剩下的2600MB
<caleb-> Pwnna: 内核默认都会用 cache 的
<Pwnna> 还在cache里面
<Pwnna> caleb-: 我这个问题很独特
<neolkb> linux下面用什么命令可以把一行文本定向添加到某一文件的其中一行
<Pwnna> 你那个命令没用的
<Pwnna> echo 1, 2, 3我都搞过
<neolkb> echo不行
<caleb-> neolkb: sed
<Pwnna> 先开始还是能够释放一些，后来就没法释放了
<neolkb> sed可以吗?
<Pwnna> 然后就给我死机。
<neolkb> caleb-,  试试
<Pwnna> 用swap
<Pwnna> 我现在要被逼疯了
<caleb-> Pwnna: 内存有问题？
<alvin_rxg> 释放什么内存呀，不够了就加内存
<Pwnna> win下没问题
<Pwnna> 我都4GB内存了
<Pwnna> 用了800MB
<Pwnna> 然后就给我说内存不够。
<caleb-> Pwnna: 哪个软件说内存不够？
<Pwnna> cache只有增加，没有减
<Pwnna> caleb-: 每一个
<caleb-> 内核会自动释放 cache 的
<caleb-> Pwnna: 重编一个内核
<Pwnna> 关键就是它不释放
<Pwnna> 我就是重新编的。。
 * caleb- 没遇过这情况
<Pwnna> kernelcheck
<Pwnna> 我给你链接
<Pwnna> 我要出去一下
<Pwnna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage http://www.thehosthelpers.com/general-chat/linux-kernel-bug(severe-memory-leak-or-not-releasing-cached-memory)/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Swap shoots to 100% after a couple of hours of usage - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Pwnna> http://www.thehosthelpers.com/general-chat/linux-kernel-bug(severe-memory-leak-or-not-releasing-cached-memory)/
<Pwnna> 第二个链接要复制。
<Pwnna> ()好像不算url..
<Pwnna> 慢慢看吧。
<Pwnna> 3星期了
<Pwnna> 每隔6小时重启都快习惯了。
<Pwnna> 本来从win换ubuntu就是为了不重启的。。
<Pwnna> 原本win每2天重启
<caleb-> Pwnna: 换个版本的内核
 * caleb- 基本只有升级内核才重启
<Pwnna> 最新的2.6内核
 * caleb- 不关机的
<Pwnna> 我的内核有fglrx module
<caleb-> fglrx 的 bug?
<Pwnna> caleb-: 恩，我也可以。等swap被用完的时候是想重启都不行了
<Pwnna> 好。我出去一下
<Pwnna> 不知到。
<Pwnna> 没有那个东西我启动不了。
<Pwnna> IdeaPad Y460
<Pwnna> 谁帮我一下，我先走了。谢谢
<caleb-> 离开的人一般没人帮
<CyrusYzGTt> 正解
<blueghost> 在的都不一定帮
<CyrusYzGTt> 會的就幫，，不會就保持沉默
<blueghost> 而中国人民表现出的勇敢与无私的优秀品质，难道是一个不良社会体制能培育出来的吗？
<blueghost> 他妈的, 人民的勇敢和无私是你妈共党培育出来的吗
<blueghost> 西方媒体一直都爱指责中国，但是，单就从这种应对危机的事件，集中力量办一件事情所表现出的魄力与效率，西方就望尘莫及。
<kiss990a> blueghost, 怎么天天说这种话题
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯是偉大教育片培養的，，還有空老師的德馨精神
<blueghost> 没话题找话题啊
<blueghost> 你不见你们有话题的时候我都闭嘴吗
<caleb-> 德艺双馨空老师++
<kiss990a> 现在是国民党，你还得骂
<kiss990a> 因为你根本就是瞎起哄
<neolkb> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 是空老師培養我高尚的情操，，和愛國愛民的優秀品質
<caleb-> 是空老師培養我高尚的情操，，和愛國愛民的優秀品質
<blueghost> kiss990a:P 所以你弄个好的话题啊. 不是说了, 找话题来聊聊吗. 就是瞎起哄拉
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，那就討論下主席爲什麼加個下劃綫回來了
<blueghost> :)
 * CyrusYzGTt 歡迎主席和主席下劃綫，重掌管理員的政權
<caleb-> 主席下劃綫++
<blueghost> ........
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助11.04显卡驱动错误无法进入桌面的解决方法。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339506 一台老旧电脑，用来做打印服务器的，WIN XP老是出问题。换UBUNTU试试看。 搞了2天终于搞定CUPS了。。手贱，更新了下系统推荐的那个NV驱动。。其实这破机器上的显卡根本没必要装驱动。。。 现在进系统只显示背 ...
<caleb-> 泳池电死一池人 天津惨剧遭封锁
<flay> 是不是阿 有这等事
<CyrusYzGTt> 無地址無真相，，無圖無真相 你選擇一個吧
<caleb-> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=泳池+电死+天津
<blueghost> kiss990a:P caleb- 又说敏感话题拉
<NoIE> 早就听说了。
<NoIE> 以前我一直担心，不会游泳会有危险。
<CyrusYzGTt> 反對只給搜索關鍵字的
<NoIE> 我一直想找个机会，去培训班学学游泳。
<NoIE> 现在好了，我再也不想这件事了。
<blueghost> 警察 caleb- CyrusYzGTt NoIE 在讨论 天津泳池电死人啦
<blueghost> ban 他们
<flay> 这尼玛什么游泳池 旁边还有高压电 这是户外
 * blueghost 就一心理不平衡的主
<NoIE> blueghost: 冤枉！我只是说我不去天朝的泳池游泳而已。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是 blueghost 指示在這發的
<blueghost> 警察 flay 也加入拉, ban 他
<blueghost> :)
<flay> 额。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 我保證 blueghost 也有份的
<NoIE> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=邵曳戎
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 好吧, 我 是头. 我引起的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我保證沒有被封鎖，， NoIE blueghost 在製造矛盾。。
<NoIE> blueghost: 糊涂！
<NoIE> blueghost: 人家本田罢工的时候，n多人罢工，没有一个人承认自己是头的。
<blueghost> 呵呵
<NoIE> 百度百科 - 邵曳戎
<NoIE> 对不起，您所要查看的词条无法显示！
<blueghost> 好吧, 我去看 ccav 了. 看太多反动网站, 对心理健康不利
<blueghost> 去被和谐了
<NoIE> 祝愿百度董事长天天乘坐和谐号。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 我恨你. 自从推荐了喷嚏网, 每天必看. 弄得心里不平衡了. 我去看 ccav 调整自己的心态
<flay> 我现在都不看电视了 下班了看看金瓶梅
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 它都说了，那啥啥的人，去看 ccav 调整心态
<NoIE> 自从我家的在十一届亚运会之前买的牡丹牌20寸遥控彩色电视机坏掉以后。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:P 所以啊. 我去看 ccav 了
<NoIE> 我就花685元人民币买了一台带有7寸显示屏的DVD播放器（附送铁锅两口）。
<NoIE> 那台播放器有电视机的功能。
<flay> 天天看岛国片 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 爲什麼不送動作教育片
<NoIE> 不过，我没看过几次，现在十分后悔。
<caleb-> NoIE: 善泳者溺于水
<caleb-> 真要遇到会溺死的环境，会泳和不会的差异不怎么大
<caleb-> 其实放松心情就浮起来了
<caleb-> 找个木板啥的比较靠谱
<NoIE> 我不信，肉身翻墙以后，我一顶找到红十字会，
<NoIE> 要正宗的红十字会，不要山寨的红十字会。
<dante_1994> 大家晚上好啊
<dante_1994> 混个脸熟、
<caleb-> 大航海的时代，一些高级行李箱都是保证浮于水的
<NoIE> 我要把急救技法48手学会。
<CyrusYzGTt> 善斗不武，善战不怒；善待不徼，善胜不争。
<caleb-> 关键时刻救命用
<dante_1994> 、admin
<CyrusYzGTt> 惮然善谋，绣哉善计；天网恢恢，疏而不失。
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> MaskRay: 好.
<tusooa> happyaron: 拜见aron xu
<tusooa> knownBetter: 好.
<blueghost> 中国越来越强大了. 中国红十字会将会成为国际总会
<blueghost> tusooa:P 好
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 不好。。捐出去的都會被扣留的，，我小時候就看清了
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 好
<spirit_Avril> 又是一年的七夕要到了
<blueghost> 换个话题吧. MaskRay 和 那和尚讨论算法问题
<blueghost> 那和尚没来
<tusooa> @tualatrix 刚才看成吃人了... reply to tualatrix 21:10:06 via: Hotot (in reply to) tualatrix @CSSlayer 下次要找人吃时叫我啊～
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥算法?
<blueghost> tusooa:P 好像 树什么的
 * tusooa 表示去年这个时候是在讨论bot.
<MaskRay> 推荐个不需要配置的 ircd
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • gnome下如何移动窗体位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339510 双屏扩展的机器，用的是ubuntu的系统，请问怎么让程序在扩展屏上显示。做windows的时候做过，是调用windows的API,把程序窗体移到扩展屏上，在ubuntu的gnome上怎么实现？本人linux是菜鸟，项目紧急，请大侠们多指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjzmyh — 2011-07-2 ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我正打算搞 bot，Haskell 写
<lolicon> ~.~
<tusooa> Mask_Ray @tusooa 咱想起你是 Use-Firefox --reply to tusooa tusooa 想起去年和ray他们做bot的事
<MaskRay> inspircd ngircd 放弃了。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<lolicon> awesome 怎么绑定 ALT-F4 ？？ 。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不会haskell.似乎是一种很变态的语言?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 所以要本地测试
<tusooa> MaskRay: 放到 #maskray 或者 #tusooa 自己test吧...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，很难学
<Pwnna> caleb-: 现在有人帮了吗？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嫌慢。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:P 为什么要放弃呢
<blueghost> MaskRay:P 有想法就去实现啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 前者没 man，后者默认配置提示 Bad password
<blueghost> MaskRay:P 不知道你弄什么, 只是想表达, 既然有想法 就不要轻易放弃. 困难是有的, 总会客服的.
<MaskRay> blueghost: 是指两个 irc daemon
<blueghost> MaskRay:P 哦
<blueghost> 互相有啥联系
<MaskRay> 默认配置的力量是巨大的。。
<tusooa> perl ruby python quine http://paste.pocoo.org/show/446768/
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我写不来。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 其实吾大部分都是cp的别人的.
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> main = putStr s >> print s
<MaskRay> s = "main = putStr s >> print s\ns = "
<dante_1994> 怎么没人？
<blueghost> 有人
<NoIE> 只有神知道的世界152
<dante_1994> 又 是你··！！
<MaskRay> tusooa: Multiquine
<dante_1994> 和尚是？？
<blueghost> 有时谁
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://d.hatena.ne.jp/ku-ma-me/20090916/p1
<dante_1994> 就是你
<dante_1994> blueghost
<pityonline> irssi 里能执行本地命令吗？
<blueghost> 我又怎么了
<Pwnna> 这个动车问题绝对是程序有问题。
<Pwnna> 什么垃圾程序。。
<Pwnna> 说不定是写在windows上
<blueghost> dante_1994:P 我已没说过话了, 我又怎么了
<Pwnna> 火车应该是基本全部是自动的
<Pwnna> 垃圾。。>.>
<blueghost> pityonline:P 为什么呢
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我是没想法了。。
<pityonline> blueghost: 我问的是一般疑問句
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这太复杂了...
<blueghost> pityonline:P 我没问清楚, 我是说你目的是为什么呢, 为什么要让 irssi 执行本地命令呢
<blueghost> pityonline:P 直接在 irc 里输出错误信息, 不用粘贴一次???
<pityonline> blueghost: 因为我要执行本地命令就要再在终端开一个标签页，然后 alt+num 就不能切换 irssi 的频道了
<dante_1994> 我把你的ip往google里一放
<MaskRay> tusooa: 11种语言做成 quine 循环……
<tusooa> ...
<blueghost> pityonline:P 对于别人来说, 想知道你问题更多信息, 在irc 输入一个命令, 可以在你的本机中执行, 并返回对你问题所需的信息???
<blueghost> pityonline:P 你例如你问一个编译问题, 输入一个编译语句, 就可以在 irc 中输出错误. 别人也可以在 irc 打开你电脑里的文件, 查看问题在那???
<roylez_> pityonline: /exec -o
<pityonline> blueghost: 我只是想不用再开一个标签页就执行 ls 这样的命令而已
<blueghost> pityonline:P 你的想法很好. 但是 可能会 被判定 flood
<pityonline> back
<pityonline> cert
<pityonline> check_todo
<pityonline> compiz
<pityonline> data
<vmlinz> 我在x200上从10.04升级到11.04之后，xorg不能正确加载intel的显卡驱动，只能用通用的vesa驱动了。现在都不能用unity和3d效果
<vmlinz> 有人遇到过这个问题没有
<pityonline> other_docs
<pityonline> README
<pityonline> scripts
<pityonline> server-0_0.ps
<pityonline> shark_dump_1299732764.pcap
<roylez_> pityonline: ....你真要悲催了
<pityonline> snd
<pityonline> test
<pityonline> tips
<pityonline> trans
<blueghost> pityonline:P 等会你就被直接提出了
<pityonline> Ubuntu One
<pityonline> unicorn
<blueghost> k
<^k^> pityonline, ....  ㍮ 
<dante_1994> 中文就这一个频道吗？
<blueghost> hehe
<blueghost> dante_1994:P #archlinux-cn
<blueghost> dante_1994:P #ubuntu-tw
<blueghost> dante_1994:P #ubuntu-hk
<roylez_> pityonline: 不会...
<dante_1994> 繁体？
<blueghost> dante_1994:P chinairc, 全中文
<dante_1994> 都ubuntu？？
<blueghost> dante_1994:P #archlinux-cn 简体中文
<blueghost> dante_1994:P #archlinux-cn 简体中文
<blueghost> dante_1994:P chinairc, 全中文
<dante_1994> ok11
<blueghost> pityonline:P 你的想法很好. 问问题, 可以省去 粘贴到网上, 再让人看
<blueghost> pityonline:P 所以支持你
<MaskRay> 推荐个不需要配置的 ircd
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你真是的，又要折腾，又不想写配置
<blueghost> 和尚来拉
<blueghost> MaskRay:P 你的徒弟来了
<blueghost> pityonline:P 干嘛呢
<blueghost> 和尚
<pityonline> 原来可以 /exec -msg nick cmd
<pityonline> blueghost: 测试一下，打扰了
<blueghost> pityonline:P
<blueghost> 没事
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 学习PyGTK需要了解GTK+的运行机制吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339514 学习PyGTK需要了解GTK+的运行机制吗？ 想要开发比较大型的程序的话只学PyGTK是不够的吧，是不是要学GObject、PyGObject以及Gnome的运行机制呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 冷风一夜 — 2011-07-26 22:09
<blueghost> pityonline:P 有没有功能可以 让我 在你机器执行命令的插件啊
<blueghost>    /exec pityonline rm -f /
<pityonline> blueghost: 这种插件没找过
<pityonline> blueghost:   /exec option cmd 这种格式
<pityonline> 谁有屏蔽 wordpress 评论中某邮局的评论的方法？
<metbsd> linux上有类似exchange的服务器不
<blueghost> pityonline:P 自己可以改源吧
<euroford> metbsd: novell可能有吧
<metbsd> 叫甚么？
<euroford> 这个得问novell的销售了
<euroford> 不是开源的
<pityonline> blueghost: 怎么改？
<soiamso> euroford: novell 还存在？
<MaskRay> soiamso: Data.Function.fix 如何理解？
<happyaron> soiamso: 存在
<happyaron> soiamso: 我上个月去过他们做北京的办公室。
<happyaron> 在北京的
<soiamso> happyaron: 你去面试?
<pityonline> happyaron: 好像你真去过
<blueghost> pityonline:P php的, 直接改哇
<happyaron> soiamso: 不是，访客而已
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯
<pityonline> blueghost: 关键是不懂啊
<soiamso> happyaron: 旅游团？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 那个没有用过
<blueghost> 下次搭高铁, 如果高铁忽然停了, 应该怎么 反应. 坐在车里等开, 还是下车离的远远的
<blueghost> pityonline:P 那我就不知道了
<happyaron> soiamso: 算是吧。。。
<pityonline> blueghost: thx all the same
<duan> unrar-free解压rar文件失败，有其他解压rar压缩文件的软件吗？
<euroford> duan: rar啊
<blueghost> duan:P rar, 用闭源的
<blueghost> duan:P 什么原因. 是 unrar-free 的问题, 还是你的压缩文件的问题
<c933103> ………BBC說Mozilla在開發一個mobile&tablet OS和Android競爭……
<euroford> c933103: 不会又是ubuntu外包的吧
<duan> euroford:debian没有这个包
<happyaron> duan: unrar
<MaskRay> duan: 7z x
<c933103> ...好像說會用一點Android的code然後most other parts are freshly written...
<namoamitafo> duan: 7z -x
<namoamitafo> duan: 7z x
<MaskRay> soiamso: 相当神奇的函数……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 如何神奇？
<tusooa> 又给加了个php.http://paste.pocoo.org/show/446795/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在允许用STL之前就可以用qsort()的?
<MaskRay> soiamso: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/MonadFix 里的 例子，三种用法的比较
<^k^> ⇪ title: MonadFix - HaskellWiki
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CQX以前说他在CTSC上调试快排调试了半小时
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你坏蛋，不上去讲
<duan> namoamitafo:Error: Discovery.Science.of.Interrogation.HDTV.x264.720p.AC3.MVGroup.org.rar is not supported archive
<namoamitafo> duan: 我给你找包
<namoamitafo> duan: sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<duan>  namoamitafo:E: 软件包 p7zip-rar 没有可供安装的候选者
<Pwnna> 中发？
<Pwnna> 是买开发的东西吗？
<namoamitafo> duan: 啥linux distro
<duan> debian
<namoamitafo> duan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<duan> 库是什么
<namoamitafo> duan: 最后main non-free contrib都要加上
<namoamitafo> duan: 这个不是free的, 如果你只有main就没了
<adam8157> duan: 你没加non-free的吧
<duan> namoamitafo:怎么加，库跟main contrib是一样的吗？
<namoamitafo> duan: 就是main后面加上non-free contrib就ok
<namoamitafo> duan: 然后aptitude update
<namoamitafo> duan: 用debian的话daily维护都用aptitude吧
<tusooa> ls
<naked89> ctrl和alt中间的那外键叫什么？
<namoamitafo> naked89: super
<naked89> 神奇
<naked89> 在run_command_2设置怎么没有用
<tusooa> mod4?
<duan> namoamitafo:7z -x 解不开，Incorrect command line. man 好复杂，你一般怎么用？
<namoamitafo> duan: 是7z x
<flay> 求永中office 2010 CD-KEY
<tusooa> flay: 没用过.
<duan> namoamitafo:非常感谢！其实加了non-free 之后就可以装unrar了。
<blueghost> 和尚好
<namoamitafo> duan: 这3个一般都加上的, 我们没有特殊要求
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<duan> 很感谢
<namoamitafo> duan: unrar会乱码, 现在测试下来7z x不容易乱码
<duan> 哦，我已经删了unrar
<duan> namoamitafo:你真的非常热心，debian-zh没人说话，我只能混迹这个聊天室。
<namoamitafo> duan: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 我去翻log
<hceasy> 为何我不能发言？
<hceasy> 奇怪了
<hceasy> 又好了
<hceasy> 大家好
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2`> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ineed> 好
<hceasy> 再见
<ianzp> try
<ineed> 温州动车，有木有人818
<Pwnna> ...?
<ineed> 比如内幕呀！
<ming_> 有人吗
<^k^> ming_, ....  ㍯ 
<ming_> 菜鸟报道
<lenage> 有　
<ineed> alvin_rxg: 有人吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<ming_> 刚刚接触ubuntu
<ineed> alvin_rxg: close 与part有什么不同？
<alvin_rxg> ineed: /help close && /help part
<ineed> alvin_rxg: 你用close 还是part？
<alvin_rxg> 不用
<ineed> alvin_rxg:那你怎么关闭channel
<alvin_rxg> quit
<ineed> 你不上别的频道？
 * edison0354 很火的对话---请转！！！！！！一民女向zf状告遭一官强奸，领导：“他戴套了，不算强奸”；女：他没戴，他撒谎；领导：“至于你信不信，我反正信了”；女：我都怀孕了；领导：“这是一个奇迹”；女：那现在怎么办？领导：“我只能说，它就是发生了”-----很火的对话
<ming_> 。。。。
 * ineed 我只能说，这是一个奇迹
<ming_> 这些天 天天看这些蛋疼的事情
 * ineed * edison0354 很火的对话---请转！！！！！！一民女向zf状告遭一官强奸，领导：“他戴套了，不算强奸”；女：他没戴，他撒谎；领导：“至于你信不信，我反正信了”；女：我都怀孕了；领导：“这是一个奇迹”；女：那现在怎么办？领导：“我只能说，它就是发生了”-----很火的对话
<Pwnna> 怎么上来就看到这个
<ming_> 猥琐无处不在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在白天睡觉真爽
<gebjgd> lxpanel新版本有问题
<rockming> 11.04?
<rockming> join #ubuntu-tw
<ming_> 都没的人说话唉
<x14oy1n> 无聊啊
<x14oy1n>  这么晚了还这么多人啊
 * qmake 很困惑……
<x14oy1n> 啥情况
<ming_> 洗洗睡吧
<qmake> 洗洗睡吧
<^k^>  06:10
<alpha080> 早上好
<alpha080> 高层断电。。
<jiero> Humble Indie Bundle 3 arrived! Go
<Tenzu> roylez_: 够早的
<roylez_> Tenzu: 大写了？
<roylez_> jiero: 有啥游戏？
<Tenzu> roylez_: 手机上它自己就大写了
<jiero> roylez_ 大都没玩过，不知道。
<roylez_> .
<jiero> roylez_ 据说有3个好的
<jiero> roylez_ 比如 And yet it moves
<roylez_> 没听说
<jiero> roylez_ 不过你好像玩的类型很少很少。。。
<Tenzu> 看看改过来没
<Tenzu> 谢特
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-27
<Evanescence> jiero: hi, good morning
<jiero> Evanescence:  Good morning
<jiero> Evanescence:  I tested some pure python program,  and they works well with N900.
<Evanescence> jiero: yeah, I found many program staart with "Py*"
<jiero> Evanescence:  heh.
<Evanescence> jiero: is this "heh" 呵呵?
<jiero> Evanescence: whatever :D
<Evanescence> jiero: -_- ！！
<jiero> Evanescence:  humble indie bundle 3 arrived. http://www.humblebundle.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Humble Indie Bundle #3 (pay what you want for five awesome indie games)
<roylez_> jiero: 第一个很有名
 * roylez_ 准备上班...
<jiero> roylez_: 那个算什么。。。是靠系列积累的。
<jiero> roylez_: 拖出来的名气啊。
<jiero> roylez 后两个游戏才是这个bundle的亮点。
<Evanescence> 我喜欢第二个
<hceasy> 手机上都用什么客户端上gtalk？
<hceasy> 能看到我发的字吗？
<jiero> hceasy: 能。
<hceasy> 昨晚发一直不成功
<jiero> hceasy: 手机用gmail和内置客户端或pidgin或***上Gtalk
<hceasy> 塞班的系统
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个是拼图游戏似乎。
<jiero> hceasy: 不知道。我从没见过塞班似乎。
<hceasy> 我试试皮筋去
<Evanescence> jiero: 好像是的，我喜欢这个风格的
<hceasy> 塞班下有nhmbuzz 和talkoaut
<hceasy> nimbuzz 可以上推但不能添加东西貌似 也不能删除联系人
<hceasy> 所以想找个替代
<jiero> Evanescence:  N900的sdk竟然只支持32位。。。我需要虚拟机了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你用sdk干嘛？
<freeflying> roylez: 真早啊你
<jiero> Evanescence: 当然是看看如何打包之类的.D
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊，我还以为你要去开发了。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 开发主题是可以:D
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，那倒是，做个漂亮的主题，我也想做一个，到时侯看看wiki去试试
<flay> 大家推荐个词典吧 stardict貌似主页都被remove了
<void1> flay: 网上搜搜的话，会发现还是有很多地方有下载的
<flay> 额 刚下了个牛津词典
<Pwnna> 中关村附近有买开发板或者是电路组建吗？
<lg> 大家早上好！
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 差点被大雨堵在家里
<roylez> tenzu: 你一早拜神晚了
<tenzu> roylez: 土神不管下雨
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/07/27/googleplus_male_dominiance.html
<roylez> tenzu: 看你丫玩 基+
<tenzu> roylez: 我还是圈了几个妹纸的
<roylez> tenzu: ...伪娘吧？
<tenzu> roylez: hangout,听过声音,木哈哈哈哈
<oneju> Ôç :)
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine War3颜色不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339535 wine War3颜色不正常 wine 1.23 注册表已导入但颜色不正常 一片白一片绿的 ubuntu 11.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 leesongao — 2011-07-27 9:43
<jiero> roylez: 摆大仙。
<roylez> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez: https://bitbucket.org/celeron55/minetest 玩这个游戏吧，大概会成为一个传奇的复制品
<ok12345> v
<ok12345> 赖昌星说：”我走的时候电视机里放的是还珠格格，回来的时候电视里放的还是还珠格格。。。”
<jiero> 哦。
<Kowalski> hi all
<^k^> Kowalski, 好  ㍢ 
<tusooa> ls
 * tenzu 活狸谢特的meeting
<ok12345> hi all
<^k^> ok12345, 好  ㍢ 
<tusooa> knownBetter: 好.
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 好.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 好
<Kowalski> tenzu: -.-
 * Kowalski Crashed,rebooting...
<ok12345> hi
<ok12345> hi
<^k^> ok12345, 好  ㍢ 
<ok12345> MaskRay:P 懂php不
<tusooa> knownBetter: 略懂一些.
<ok12345> tusooa == MaskRay ?????
<ok12345> tusooa:P 帮我弄 cms
<tusooa> knownBetter: ...
<tusooa> knownBetter: 啥cms?blog?
<ok12345> tusooa:P CMS, 你做 blog 也行. 要求是 必须支持 atomPub, 你要不要 web 后台管理 随你喜欢. 这是我项目的一部分, 之前有个 不怎么好的 cms
<tusooa> knownBetter: 什么atomPub?xml-rpc? 用wordpress吧.
<ok12345> tusooa:P 不是用, 是自己开发一个新的. 特点是使用 atomPub.
<ok12345> tusooa:P 我的项目需要这么一个人
<tusooa> knownBetter: 不会atomPub...
<ok12345> tusooa:P 按你自己的创意来做. atomPub 就只是一个 xml 数据格式. php 端对这个 xml 处理, 和生成 xml 回给 客户端.
<jyfl987> ok12345: atompub是你自己捣鼓的协议吧
<ok12345> tusooa:P 有兴趣的很简单的
<tusooa> knownBetter: 能用perl不?...
<MeaCulpa> xml就是好，随便捣鼓一下就是协议，api了
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 不是, atomPub 是一个标准. atom feed 的兄弟协议. google 的 gdata 就是基于 atom/atomPub, 只是加了许多扩展的 element
<jyfl987> ok12345: 可以增量发布么
<ok12345> tusooa:P 原则上没问题, 你爱用啥子语言都没问题, perl, python 都可以. 但有个前提, 必须保证 sf.net 提供的 web hosts 能用. 并且一般的网络空间能支持才行.
<tusooa> knownBetter: 那 和生成 xml 回给 客户端. 是什么意思?生成xml干什么?
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 先解释啥叫增量发布. 可以通过实现来使 atomPub 同时发布一批. 他不是 xml-rpc, 只是一个服务器/客户端(web)之间的一个 数据而已. 不过也带了 (POST, GET, PUT, DELETE请求)
<jyfl987> ok12345: 你看 现在许多rss都是全文发布的 有许多人把从他建blog一直到现在的都发布出来了 文件超级大 还没用 因为别人订阅你rss关注的是最新的
<ok12345> tusooa:P 就是说我要增加一个 内容, 按 atomPub 协议规定的 写 xml 数据, 然后 以 post 请求将这数据发送到服务器, 服务器通过这个 xml 来增加内容, 设置属性
<jyfl987> duanzi: 很久以前，我旅行偶遇一个姑娘。我们相处了一个很棒的夜晚，第二天离开时她依依不舍地在我手心划了个 3，我感动得拥吻了她三次。“你真土”，她拿出我的钱包，拿走了 300 元。@duanzi #段子
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 如果是订阅的话, 是 atom 标准. 他有一个分页的属性, 那个要看服务器的设定, 可以只抓取前10篇
<jyfl987> ok12345: 那是要给参数的了？
<ok12345> 每10篇一页,订阅的时候默认只抓取最新的, 后面的就要给参数了
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 这个要看提供 atom 订阅的是怎么实现的了, atom 只是个标准, 标准提供有 分页的属性, 提不提供 就看实际服务实现了
<jyfl987> ok12345: 那服务器怎么知道你订阅第2页？
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 我贴个 atom 的 collection xml 给你吧
<tusooa> knownBetter: http://search.cpan.org/~takeru/Atompub-0.3.4/lib/Atompub.pm
<^k^> ⇪ title: The CPAN Search Site - search.cpan.org
<Kowalski> jyfl987: 好文...
<ok12345> 那个分页的属性有提供下一页/上一页的url地址
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: floyd能求啥最小环
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 就是抓取一个feed, 默认是最新的, 从这个feed 可以知道下一页, 上一页的地址, 通过这个来遍历旧的feed. 不过有个固定的格式(那个是具体服务规定的), 也可以直接提供那个格式的url 来获得具体哪一页的 feed
<ok12345> 我出去一下
<jyfl987> ok12345: 这样那还不错
<jiero> 有人有开发手机python程序经验吗？
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 不过别指望所有服务都会提供这个实现, 可能有的还是会返回所有的内容, 这个要看那服务的实现
<jyfl987> jiero: s60上的python算么
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。我发现问了以后也没什么可以做的。。。程序差异太大了。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 算了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 对 不过你可以用lua做一些东西
<tusooa> 这个赞. my $service = $client->getService($service_uri); http://search.cpan.org/~takeru/Atompub-0.3.4/lib/Atompub/Client.pm
<jiero> jyfl987:  哦。不过还不需要。不是吃饭的东西，先放一边吧。
 * jiero 今天碰到了一个在LibreOffice 3.3.4下排版完全正常的 doc文件
<jlzhang> 手动设置无线网络，流程是怎样？
<jyfl987> jiero: 生产厂家莫非是 office 201* ?
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 你是连wep还是 wpa?
<jlzhang> wpa
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道。。。
<jlzhang> jyfl987: wpa网络
<jyfl987> 那假设你的无线网卡是 wlan0 jlzhang
<metbsd> 通告所有已婚人士： 中央提醒大家吸取教训：温州动车追尾事件以血的事实告诉我们：出轨并不可怕,可怕的是出轨的时候正好被撞到!
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 是wlan0
<ok12345> jyfl987:P <link rel="first" type="application/atom+xml" href="http://snugglecat.tk/atomPub.php/posts/5"/>
<ok12345>    <link rel="last" type="application/atom+xml" href="http://snugglecat.tk/atomPub.php/posts/5/1"/>
<ok12345>    <link rel="self" type="application/atom+xml" href="http://snugglecat.tk/atomPub.php/posts/5/1"/>
<jlzhang> 用的ath5k驱动
<ok12345> 象酱紫来引用
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 你首先需要用 wpa_passphrase  SID passwd > pass.conf  这样生成一个 pass.conf文件 里面存得是你要连接的路由的 auth信息 SID就是路由的名称 passwd你懂的
<ok12345> first 第一页. 最新的, last 最后一页, self 当前页, 实现的会有 next, pre
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.04不适合学习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339545 我在vm中安装11.04的dvd版，花了3个多小时，每次重启都是灾难，要花5分钟，绝对不适合教学和学习，我又换为10.04了，感觉好多了，对大多数人来说，频繁升级完全就是tmd的王八蛋！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hys128 — 2011-07-27 10:51
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 思路是怎样？
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 其次 你可以用 sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c pass.conf -B 来指示网卡连接那个路由  一般来说 如果密码没问题 那就是连上了 最后你 用 sudo dhclient wlan0来获取个ip 就ok了
<jlzhang> 我觉得先要驱动好这个无线网卡
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 这个是我的现在 cms 的设定, 没有 next, pre 的.
<jlzhang> 然后就是选择工具
<jyfl987> ok12345: 那没前途
<jyfl987> jlzhang: follow your heart
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 我也是选用wpa_supplicant这个包的。
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 我的主要是为了我的客户端抓取管理的. 主要不是为了 订阅的.
 * jyfl987 and good luck
<jyfl987> ok12345: 额 火车头采集呢
<ok12345> jyfl987:P 啥火车头采集
<jyfl987> ok12345: 额
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 能讲一下理论方面吗？就是从内核调用该驱动开始，然后驱动如何调用配置文件，然后网卡初始化之类的...
<namoamitafo> jlzhang: 这个自己看内核代码, 阿弥陀佛
<ok12345> tusooa:P 如果有兴趣, 加入我, 自己设计一个 cms , 设计怎么按你的创意. 但必须提供 atomPub 的实现. 以及cms 管理也由 atomPub 来设置. 需不需要 web 的后台管理, 这个随你
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 这个我不知道
<ok12345> tusooa:P 如何
<ok12345> tusooa:P 如何哇
<tusooa> knownBetter: Atompub::Server
<wangsibo> hi?
<tusooa> knownBetter: 这个似乎可以.
<^k^> wangsibo, 好  ㍣ 
<wangsibo>  我想问一下，这边有没有比较了解ubuntu虚拟化的大牛呀？
<wangsibo> 我捣鼓了蛮久ubuntu，要弄一个Ubuntu的半虚拟化虚拟机
<wangsibo> 在xen下面的。 之前ubuntu 8.04可以成功， 但是到10.04之后ubuntu就跳槽到KVM了
<wangsibo> 不提供xen内核支持了，伤心
<wangsibo> 公司需要新版本的ubuntu，嫌8.04太老了
<wangsibo> 所以现在在捣鼓10.04的。
<wangsibo> 我有个想法，就是把8.04的源添加到10.04里去，然后安装之前8.04提供的xen内核，不过没有成功
<wangsibo> 在启动过程中 mount: mounting none on /dev failed: No such device 出现了这个错误
<wangsibo> 没有人了嘛@@？
<wangsibo> 我是不是发得太多了
<tusooa> knownBetter: 那lib都给你找好了,剩下的你就自己写吧...照这那个例子...
<wangsibo> 第一次用，请多多指教。。
<wangsibo> @@
<iGnome> hellonew: 以前，才有些人折腾虚拟的。现在都不见了。你去论坛找老帖子。
<tusooa> iGnome: 拜神
<tusooa>  :em70
<iGnome> tusooa: 你又折腾atom?
<tusooa> iGnome: knownBetter折腾.
<iGnome> 阿童木。小金刚。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FF6 开始习惯性crash了...
<tusooa> iGnome: 啥意思?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我退回公司版FF5
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: fx有6了?
<tusooa> ● firefox --version
<tusooa> Mozilla Firefox 5.0
<iGnome> 阿童木，都不知道啊。 tusooa
<tusooa> iGnome: 知道啊.
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 来11.11
<tusooa> iGnome: 但不知道你说的到底是什么意思...
<iGnome> 11.50了
<iGnome> atom 不就是 阿童木
<tusooa> ...
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: FF release是5, Beta是6， 下个版本是7，nightly是8
<iGnome> fx吧
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: fx
<iGnome> op没remote_dns
<iGnome> 就这个惨
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: op socks代理都没
<iGnome> tsock似乎某种情况下，可以开remote_dns
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 谁说的。
<iGnome> 只是中间一些版本没有。
<metbsd> FF的版本很快超越chrome了
<metbsd> FF干脆直接15吧
<jyfl987> 新的 proxychains 带 remote_dns了 MeaCulpa
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/165066 MeaCulpa
 * tusooa 一直用的proxychains
<Kowalski> FF 版本号直接以N^N的速度升好了...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最小费用流又贡献很多wa
<tusooa> n^^n
<tusooa> n=1
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<iGnome> 其实，要是某url提供一个hosts更新。也够了。
<MeaCulpa> opera众就拜proxychains吧
<metbsd> 版本再怎么大都比不上谷歌浏览器的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 自己本地搞dns
<iGnome> 懒得搞proxychains。直接tsock也可以。
<iGnome> 临时用用
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<iGnome> chrom多少版本了？
<MeaCulpa> tsocks和proxychains没区别的
<MeaCulpa> 配置也一样简单
<MeaCulpa> google浏览器再怎么版本高，也不好用
<iGnome> 我其实喜欢简单的pac
<MeaCulpa> google的东西都是鼠标党
<iGnome> 谷歌的，都是js党
<metbsd> 谷歌的速度快，插件多，界面好，兼容好
<MeaCulpa> 那些插件都是帮你写pac的吧
<jyfl987> 我想学学本地搞dns 这样定制性高多了阿
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器貌似没啥缺点
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 插件多而不深入
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 没有vimperator/pentadactyl那样的
<iGnome> 谷歌的，早说了。等2年才成熟
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 你把鼠标拔了就知道了缺点了1
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对头 太依赖鼠标了
<metbsd> 那些没听过，也不需要
<MeaCulpa> google+也是，麻烦啊，加一个人要老半天，和性浪一路货色
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个自带的开发者工具也有点鸡肋  不过 firebug的作者跳槽去了google 估计下几个版本会有改观
<iGnome> 依赖语音，我就不反对。
<metbsd> 你把键盘和鼠标都拔了就知道火狐的缺点了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: g+的数据量比sina大好多倍阿
<iGnome> lin的都没语音
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: webkit引擎不可能有gecko的深度的，否则chromium那么多簇拥早作出nb的插件了
<jyfl987> 什么时候出个语音的 我给我爹用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: opera插件深度最大
<MeaCulpa> FF其次
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 打倒
<iGnome> 。啥插件
<jyfl987> 居然让ee给洗脑了
<MeaCulpa> chrome插件都只是油猴子脚本级别的
<MeaCulpa> 在FF里都算不得插件
<iGnome> 只有一个flash啊。
<metbsd> vim本身就很业余，它的插件可想而知了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 神，无处不在
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器是不想搞哪些没意义的插件吧
 * rayhsbot 喵~
<MaskRay> jrrp
 * rayhsbot MaskRay今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>]19.141
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器启动快，ff速度比较起来像蜗牛
<jyfl987> vim确实挺业务的 比 什么 editplus什么的 不知道差到哪里去了 至少差5倍
<MeaCulpa> 唉，饱汉不知饿汉饥，有鼠标的没体会
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: windows启动速度比linux快多了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C++不会犯的错误, 例如queue必须写循环队列. 刚才错写成普通队列了.
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 你还用linux干啥
<metbsd> vim里面改个文件还要看一堆文档
<MaskRay> .quit
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 所有的*nix都是渣，经不起T电源
<jyfl987> 骂死可类也搞bot
<MeaCulpa> Windows的鲁棒性超强啊
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: *nix不能断电?
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 怎么可能
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: win32可以不用电的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 源码
 * MeaCulpa 以前机房漏水，电源与工地公用，HP小型机电源报废，dell windows workstation刚刚的
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: ???
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 你unix每天重启3次看看...
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 但是没说断电会报废
<tusooa> MaskRay: bot先别放#ubuntu-cn
<metbsd> linux每次更新内核也一样要重启
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: linux的设计决定了启动速度不可能快
<MaskRay> tusooa: join #ubuntu-cn-ot
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 只要切换内核就ok了, 不需要重启
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 只要切换内核就ok了, 不需要重启
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 不是断电，是隔壁工地上了一个卷扬机，电压不稳，就烧了
<iGnome> 。
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 你刚才不是说T电源
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: xixi，我只是但论启动，就这metbsd的话题
<metbsd> 我们不是在说浏览器吗， MeaCulpa 怎么扯到unix win上了
<Pwnna> 中关村买开发的东西有吗？
<iGnome> 只是不快而已
<iGnome> 哪里那么脆弱
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 那是另一个case
<Pwnna> 什么单片机之类的
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 你在说你喜欢启动快的，我觉得在linux世界启动速度无所谓
<MeaCulpa> 反正也不关掉
<MeaCulpa> 启动时间长一点也没啥嘛
<metbsd> 我是说启动浏览器
<missing> 速度也还可以吧
<MeaCulpa> 又不是windows动不动就reboot
<MeaCulpa> 浏览器没事重启干嘛
<Pwnna> 。。。。
<metbsd> 你点了个链接，总喜欢快点看到页面的吧
<MeaCulpa> 进X开浏览器就是了
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 可惜我浏览器经常ZQ
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 有 你要买什么开发
<metbsd> 但是谷歌浏览器的网页也开得很快
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 主要像是motor controller
<jyfl987> 我上次还跟我领导去中关村买了点arm的
<Pwnna> AVR dev board
<Pwnna> 8051
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 那是渲染速度...不是启动嘛
<Pwnna> 要跟linux 兼容的
<Pwnna> 另外什么电路之类的
 * adam8157 vimperator没有全功能的chrome实现之前绝对不会转...
<MeaCulpa> js引擎确实快
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你玩avr? 我领导也是个avr fans 还给我们部门的人焊了avr板子 额
<metbsd> 启动确实也是谷歌浏览器快呀
<iGnome> avr档次低了点
<metbsd> 渲染速度合适谷歌浏览器快呀
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 学校做机器人。
 * MeaCulpa adam8157 ++
<jyfl987> 高端的跟arm没得比
<Pwnna> motor controller avr 是最好
<metbsd> 渲染速度也是谷歌浏览器快呀
<jyfl987> 那个flash太少了 额
<jyfl987> 而且价格还她吗贵
<Pwnna> 同时要控制~10 motor
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 没办法，依赖某些插件
<Pwnna> 我在加买要$90
<Pwnna> 疯了
 * MeaCulpa 买一个左手版的鼠标不容易啊
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器安装插件也不需要重启浏览器呀，火狐装什么插件都需要重启浏览器呀
<iGnome> avr外面有接近军品级别的买？
<Pwnna> ,,,
<Pwnna> 简单的机器人。。
<Pwnna> 》。》
<iGnome> freescale的商业级别，就接近我国的军品级别了
<Pwnna> 是中发有这种乱七八糟的玩的吗？
<adam8157> metbsd: 嗯, 火狐缺点很多, 但是火狐有很多杀手级别的扩展... 老用户不会想转的...
<Pwnna> 玩的-> 开发的
<iGnome> 所以，我国的动车，才会跳楼。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vmware装ubuntu10.10,鼠标可以用,但是一点键盘就死机,求解!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339554 vmware装ubuntu10.10,鼠标可以用,但是一点键盘就死机,求解!! 能正常进到图形界面,这个时候鼠标点什么都正常,能上网,能XX 但是只要碰下键盘,虚拟的ubuntu就死掉 顺便说一句: 1.第一次安装ubuntu的时候,键盘是可以用的, ...
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你没事干嘛还跑贵国来买板子 额
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 便宜。
<Pwnna> 是不是中法！？
<Pwnna> ...
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 便宜没好货
<Pwnna> 中发？
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 没事
<metbsd> 火狐有什么杀手扩展是谷歌浏览器没有的
<Pwnna> 我们那里贵的吓人
<namoamitafo> metbsd: vimperator
<Pwnna> 根本不值
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ?!
<Pwnna> >.>
<MeaCulpa> chromium应该做一个Deamon
<MeaCulpa> chromium应该做一个Deamon, 每个tab一个进程，没有deamon在，管理太混乱了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不见的吧 90刀是 630人民币 你买的是板子 不是芯片吧
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 我没说要芯片
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我见过 新蛋有。
<jyfl987> 板子国内也抬价阿 只不过是可以砍就是了
<calebot> MeaCulpa: chromium 加参数后就是 每个tab一个进程
<jyfl987> 我总觉得那些卖开发板的太黑了
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 管理器本来就有了
<jyfl987> 芯片没几块钱的 作成板子就贵那么多
<MeaCulpa> 比如代理的设置就很奇怪，不用pac的话，一个瞬时所有的tab走同一个代理，都分进程了还这样，非常奇怪
<Pwnna> jyfl987: .....
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我想去看看
<MeaCulpa> calebot: chromiunm还有http-proxy这样的参数，但是工作方式很奇怪
<Pwnna> 我有个老师想要这种东西。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 上淘宝看看就是了
<Pwnna> 我也想要
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ......
<Pwnna> 没有这里的帐号。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，我现在只好用一些左右对称的便宜货
<Pwnna> 》。》
<calebot> 左手鼠标有毛好的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87031
<MeaCulpa> logitech劲雕，一年换一个
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看不懂
<Pwnna> 就只知道中关村。。。
 * calebot 一直都用左又对称的
<Pwnna> 据说旁边有卖这个的
<calebot> s/又/右
<MeaCulpa> 抛弃型
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 右手不会用
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你要买什么型号的
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 那些该死的人体工学的喜欢歪~
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 不定。我要去逛逛
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 貌似好点的鼠标都不对称
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 在贵国的购物流程是这样 你现在淘宝上找 找到后联系他去实体店看
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 在哪里有的买？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<Pwnna> ...
 * calebot 觉得人体工学鼠标纯属骗钱
<Pwnna> 有位中关村的人说附近有。我也不记得他说的到底是什么地方。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/26-c15-097.htm
<jiero> 这个好。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他怎么做2-SAT的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 找找看
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 我有不是本地的。。
<Pwnna> 又
<jyfl987> 我说我来找
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看不懂
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 哦谢谢
<Pwnna> 我马上要换旅馆了，然后就去逛逛
<jyfl987> http://www.dz51.cn/Shop/qt/200808/Shop_20080826161806.html   Pwnna还真是在中发  你看看 这个价格已经到90刀了
<Pwnna> 我的网络速度只有几百byte
<Pwnna> 每秒
<Pwnna> 告诉我一个地点是最好了。。待会儿打的士去。。
<Pwnna> 上不了网页
<ming_> 早上好
<jyfl987> 购买方式一:直接来公司购买 北京方面的客户可以直接来中关村北京知春大厦A座606取货购买！    Pwnna
<jyfl987> 公司地址: 北京市海淀区知春路知春大厦A606室
<jyfl987> 电话:   010-51299598  62535108-11   82625208      手机:13671276968     FAX：010-62538108-17
<jyfl987>  直销店铺地址：新中发市场2楼2136柜台     Pwnna
<Pwnna> o.o
<jiero> 哦哦哦。。。
<Pwnna> 新中发市场。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你多大来着
<Pwnna> 要找这个地方。
<jiero> jyfl987:  你我差不多。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那他们说你上高中呢
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 谁？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你看昨天的聊天记录
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。我不看。。。太丢人了。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<Pwnna> O.O
<Pwnna> o.o
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么丢人 难道你真的是高中 额
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。不是。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你等下就打车过去好了
<jiero> jyfl987: 走了。
<Pwnna> 在哪里？
<Pwnna> 走了
<jyfl987> lol 跑路了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 刚才不是发给你了？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 网络流太难
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7919ce5bjw1djk1vqg0foj.jpg
<^k^> 350×300
<adam8157> metbsd: 刚吃饭去了, chrome没有vimperator
<lenage_> ?
<namoamitafo> adam8157: chromium有vimium, vrome
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 相比之下太弱了
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 如果不限制在chromium
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 有一个听说很强大的
<namoamitafo> adam8157: uzbl
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 也是webkit的
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 看下去
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我用过, 不太会用, 不像vimperator开始就有完整的, 他需要人工配置的.
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你又迟到
<roylez> palomino|working: 狗都化了 http://www.myfishingpictures.com/data/500/medium/Bleu_melting.JPG
<^k^> 448×600
<lenage_> ?
<lenage_> 现在是什么话题?
<Gx_> Hello,Every one~
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Gx_> Hello,Every one~
<lenage_> ?
<Gx_>  Ubuntu10.04LTS can install to U Disk?
<Gx_>  Ubuntu10.04LTS can install to Flash Disk?
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/VMCgM.jpg
<^k^> 720×540
<MeaCulpa> webkit我怀疑是定制性硬伤，Google无心自己做底层
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: uzbl呢?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 都一样，定制性似乎都不高
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 抛开用户体验不说，我一直觉得windows上面safari快，稳定，哈哈
<tenzu> roylez: 我先去吃饭
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 以至于找不出用chrome的理由
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: uzbl不是说能用管道接管到任意的Key binding
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: chromium有sandbox
<roylez> MeaCulpa: reddit的头条是关于humble bundle的
<metbsd> 现在装完操作系统，第一件事就是卸载其他浏览器，安装chrome
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，我去看看
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 当然先装curl... 开玩笑
<ming_> chrome 一直有用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: curl自带的哈
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: chrome我用来跑所有google应用，这些东西有自己的快捷键，google的UI不适合键盘，不适合vim绑定
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: er...哦，ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: curl功能多依赖杂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 也没什么阿 就算哪个系统没有curl 你都可以用系统默认装的python来定制个阿
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 你如果在windows xp, 卸载ie给我看看
<roylez> tenzu: 你买了没？humble bundle 3
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: libcurl 绑定？ 纯py?你高手...
<metbsd> 不用XP的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说功能 你不可能所有功能都用到哈 你平时用的那些功能 完全可以用py的httplib定制出来
<ming_> windows系统下 是可以卸载IE的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦...我只用urllib...httplib用的少，到httplib这层我就寻求更高级的第三方库了
<namoamitafo> XP不能真正卸载ie
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: urllib也可以阿
<ming_> 哦 好吧 我是在WIN7下卸载的
<MeaCulpa> 所谓真正卸载IE, 是不是说连browser 控件也一起灭了，装中国那些shell都不能用的地步？
<MeaCulpa> 那些中国的IE shell统统不能用的时候，才算真正卸载了IE? browser和browser2 两个控件关联的,是dll么，我怀疑关系很脏
<ming_> 是强制卸载 里面的更新还在的 所有想再装上去就麻烦了
 * MeaCulpa 那些讨厌的windows api, 句柄，控件，又开始浮现出来....讨厌
<ming_> 看来你的专业的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 上次不是有新闻说微软要放弃这些玩意儿...那些可怜的程序员
<namoamitafo> 不只是browser控件, 最关键的是trident引擎
 * Kowalski 表示以前用VB控件拖来拖去写程序很爽...
<sharpshooter> hello~~~
<MeaCulpa> Kowalski: VB控件你要改改外表就不爽了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不知道是否是我神经错乱了
 * rayhsbot 喵~
<sharpshooter> ...苗你个头
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 告诉我employee应该如何建图
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 网上有的吧，而且我也不知道为什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有完整的, 看不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 被我一搞怎么变成t + 1向s连了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是说例如http://www.byvoid.com/blog/noi-2008-employee/
<^k^> ⇪ title: NOI 2008 志愿者招募 employee « Beyond the Void
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我觉得奇怪的是, 怎么被我弄成带下界的循环流了
 * Kowalski 突然发现屏幕好脏....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 而且用这种办法没法做 http://blog.163.com/lfw2565295@126/blog/static/12200516201072634132760/
<namoamitafo> DRDarkRaven: 求指导
<tenzu> roylez: 没.这次是啥游戏?
<roylez> tenzu: 新的humble bundle里面的
<MeaCulpa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 可憐的小ee終於，不用截肢了。。願ee保佑小ee
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 而且那种搞法会搞出负权环, 没法做的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<tenzu> roylez: 看起来不错,我打算买了
<tenzu> roylez: 不过我之前cancel了visa,得借同学的
<euroford> OT_iux: 在吗？
<sharpshooter> 。。
<ming_> 小EE不会截肢的 电视上说了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 怎麼了？？？
<sharpshooter> 没看 不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ee,你要保佑小ee..
<euroford> OT_iux: 你用的拼音字典的版本是多少？从哪里下载的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 几刀比较合适
 * MeaCulpa 想填0.1的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我的火狐是否被劫持了呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339560 这段时间，每次开机首次打开火狐都会打开一些网游的网站（直接代替了我设定的主页），而关掉重新打开就会正常。会不会中毒还是被劫持了呢？我用的可是Ubuntu系统呀！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgsian — 2011-07-27 12:52
<euroford> 我用的是open-gram_0.1.22.tar.bz2里面带的，这个里面应该是没有 女男女 nao字
<Kowalski> 嬲
<DRDarkRaven> namoamitafo, ?
<euroford> Kowalski: 女男女 没有
<metbsd> 有
<metbsd> 3P
<ming_> 。。。。
<ming_> 我比较喜欢这个话题
<euroford> metbsd: 我是说, sunpinyin里没有这个字
<namoamitafo> DRDarkRaven: poj 3680
<euroford> 这个open-gram里面怎么没有source的？
<euroford> 有人玩sunpinyin吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有人付了3k刀！！？？
<euroford> 感觉这个拼音字典有很多问题啊
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我觉得而且好像还没有用户词库
<euroford> namoamitafo: 还没有多看，不应该吧？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 每次为最高数额都有比赛的。上次第二名的名字是okayyouwin
<Kowalski> euroford: 没有...
<euroford> Kowalski: 你在用sunpinyin吗？
<Kowalski> euroford: 嗯
<euroford> Kowalski: OT_iux: 昨天OT_iux: 说是有这个”女男女“的
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙，又乱说话。
<euroford> 只不过OT_iux用的是fcitx
<happyaron> fcitx 4.1 的默认皮肤被改丑了。。。
<OT_iux> euroford: 啊？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: splay查前驱后继的均摊是O(1)?
<euroford> OT_iux: 你用的拼音字典是从哪里来的？
<euroford> OT_iux: 或者你的fcitx-sumpinyin是从哪里来的？
<Kowalski> sougouXXX?
<metbsd> 搜狗输入法好用
<metbsd> 可惜狸奴渴死没有
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 你用fcitx-sunpinyin?
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 有sogou词库
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 我用fcitx4
<OT_iux> euroford: sudo apt-get install fcitx-sunpinyin
<euroford> OT_iux: 神马系统？
<OT_iux> ubuntu 10.10
<euroford> OT_iux: 多谢，我去试试
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 对
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 幹嘛？
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 是否会保存你的词
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 你经常输入的词汇是否会调整优先级
<OT_iux> 会啊
<debianer> 各位
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 我这里好像不会
<debianer> 不知道手机是否有能直接用debian的？
<snugglecat> zhuang le arch le
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 例如"不对"这个词汇
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<snugglecat> dsl zenme qidong zidong bohao a
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 额，好像有个配置选项可以调啊，把自动组词，和自动保存词组勾起来
<snugglecat> dsl zenme zidong bohao a
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 我勾了
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 候选字顺序调成按频率
<OT_iux> 候选词顺序改成快速
<snugglecat> heshang
<snugglecat> heshang
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: o
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 对了, 这是拼音的设置, 同样作用于sunpinyin么
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 频率和快速分别是啥意思
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 你是否切换到了sunpinyin
<tenzu> roylez: 这次我同学买,我蹭
<euroford> OT_iux: 你用的是哪个仓库，官方里面没有fcitx-sunpinyin
<namoamitafo> euroford: debian?
<roylez> tenzu: 我也蹭行不，给我个种子，我只要hammerfight
<euroford> namoamitafo: ubuntu 10.10
<tenzu> roylez: 那必然没问题
<namoamitafo> euroford: 11.04有
<tenzu> roylez: 等他买好了种子发给你
<snugglecat> wo zai arch anzhuang le fcitx, zenme qidong buliao
<roylez> tenzu: 哈哈，还是猪猪好
<euroford> namoamitafo: 刚才OT_iux说是10.10上可以输入 "女男女”的
<roylez> tenzu: 好
<tenzu> roylez: 几个种子都给你
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不知道他用的是否是sunpinyin
<roylez> tenzu: 好，晚上给我，或者发我邮箱
<tenzu> roylez: 没邮箱
<tenzu> roylez: 话说还没加过你gtalk啊,太失败了
<euroford> namoamitafo: 刚才OT_iux说：sudo apt-get install fcitx-sunpinyin
<namoamitafo> euroford: 是的
<namoamitafo> euroford: 但是安装好之后
<namoamitafo> euroford: 也需要切换到sunpinyin的, 默认不是用这个的
<namoamitafo> euroford: 只是fcitx上加了一个addon, 原来的pinyin还是在的
<euroford> namoamitafo: 你是说装好之后，没有启用？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 要切换输入法的
<Kowalski> ibus-sunpinyin
<namoamitafo> euroford: 就是说在fcitx内部还可以使用多种输入法
<euroford> OT_iux: 你确认用sunpinyin输入吗？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是说ibus, scim这个层面上的
<euroford> namoamitafo: 是啊，这些都是wrapper
<euroford> namoamitafo: 这个sunpinyin的拼音字典看来是比较乱
<namoamitafo> euroford: 他刚才说的那个设置是针对Pinyin的, 而且我改过了, 依然没用的, 虽然用户词好像会保存, 但是好像不会调节优先级
<namoamitafo> euroford: 词库可以换的
<euroford> namoamitafo: open-gram里面只有bin下载，根本没有source的
<euroford> namoamitafo: 就是这个拼音字典，到哪里找更新的？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 好像没有, 只是有第三方词库
<namoamitafo> euroford: 例如http://zqynux.blog.163.com/blog/static/16749959720110762628146/
<euroford> namoamitafo: 其实把拼音的字典转换过来就行了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 官方的在这里, 不知道是否有你想要的 http://code.google.com/p/sunpinyin/downloads/list
<OT_iux> euroford: 我是fcitx4
<^k^> ⇪ title: Downloads - sunpinyin - A statistical language model based Chinese input method - Google Project Hosting
<euroford> namoamitafo: 我用的就是这个，字典的问题多多
<euroford> OT_iux: 你能确认你正在使用fcitx的sunpinyin输入法吗？
<OT_iux> euroford: 我有装 fcitx-sunpinyin，不过我一般还是用默认的fcitx
<OT_iux> 不是用sunpinyin的模块，只是它默认的码表
<euroford> OT_iux: ?？不理解啊？
<OT_iux> 我用的是默认的fcitx4,不是fcitx-sunpinyin
<euroford> OT_iux: 哪个码表？
<euroford> OT_iux: 你那个"女男女“是用哪个输入法输入的？
<namoamitafo> euroford: pinyin的码表是不开源的吧?
<OT_iux> 我没输入过那个
<euroford> OT_iux: 你昨天说可以输入的？？？
<OT_iux> euroford: 昨天我只说fcitx-sunpinyin 有 镕 这个字吧
<snugglecat> 终于能输入中文了
<Kowalski> 镕
<snugglecat> 我装了 arch ， 怎么自动拨号阿
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 看ArchWiki
<Kowalski> 又多了一个arch党...
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 全开源的
<snugglecat> 告诉我阿 和尚
<snugglecat> arch wiki 不知道怎么找
<euroford> OT_iux: 不好意思，记错了，昨天是wYi在win下拿googlepinyin输的
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 是吗
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我记得哪个码表非开源
<lenage`> 用Ibus多好　
<namoamitafo> ibus似乎不稳定
<namoamitafo> euroford: 如果不是追求用开源的话, 导入一些词库也是可以接受的.
<Pwnna> 动车还没有出消息什么原因吗？。。
<euroford> namoamitafo: 是啊，sunpinyin有一套utils，专门干这个的
<euroford> namoamitafo: 但我说的问题是，sunpinyin现在用的拼音字典有问题
<operajoker> 挂载移动硬盘出现Not Authorized，不想改udisks.policy，有没有办法
<operajoker> 改了udisks.policy，每次一更新又覆盖掉了，又要再改一次
<euroford> 就是 声母，韵母+声调的组合
<namoamitafo> euroford: 有啥问题?
<euroford> namoamitafo: 目前的拼音字典里没有”女男女“nao字
<namoamitafo> euroford: 就为了一个字?
<mxparson> 围观
<euroford> namoamitafo: 说面字典有问题啊，想看看如何改？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 和词库有关吧
<namoamitafo> euroford: 例如"般若"这个词
<namoamitafo> euroford: 本来读音不对的
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我导入之后就ok了
<euroford> namoamitafo: 单个字没有，应该是拼音字典的问题
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我录入"bore"是找不到的
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不清楚原理
<euroford> 般若
<euroford> 我可以啊
<namoamitafo> euroford: 还有"namo"
<Kowalski> 般若
<euroford> namoamitafo: 你的名字需要用词典了，哈哈
<namoamitafo> euroford: 你能输入?
<namoamitafo> euroford: namo
<euroford> 般若
<namoamitafo> euroford: 般若可能是我记错了, namo应该是找不到的
<euroford> 你这个词确实有些难了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 就是"南无"
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哥哥我加入lisp阵营了
<euroford> 南无阿弥陀佛
 * jyfl987 加入lisp阵营
<euroford> emtf 可以阿弥陀佛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 阿弥陀佛
<jyfl987> 准备用guile来当 acl
<namoamitafo> euroford: 根据我查到的资料, 悉昙音应该把第一个发作"a", 不过不要有很强分别心.
<namoamitafo> euroford: 说错了, 是梵音
<euroford> 这个可以改词典的
 * edison0354 Debian 7“Wheezy”将支持Multiarch
<jiero> 哦。。。
<jiero> edison0354:  我现在就要touch界面。。。
<edison0354> jiero: ?
<jiero>  edison0354:  chromium 15 installed
<jiero> edison0354:  我真想要 debian触摸界面。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 我的自动更新器坏掉了 ……于是最近是手动更新，于是更新的很慢^
<jiero> edison0354:  ？？怎么进行？
<reFvck> firefox 5 using
<jiero> reFvck:  IceWeasel in use
<gebjgd> reFvck, 早就用上了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你好。
<gebjgd> jiero, 好
<edison0354> jiero: 手动下下来，手动更新……
<jiero> edison0354:强人。
<edison0354> jiero: 所以更新频率……你懂……
<if_else> 各位兄台，gnome 默认的远程桌面使用的 vnc 服务吗？谢谢
<euroford> if_else: no
<euroford> vinagre
<if_else> euroford: vinagre 是客户端，还是服务端，还是个远程链接工具？
<jiero> edison0354: 我4年前搞Ubuntu alpha时干过。
<gebjgd> if_else, 用nx
<edison0354> jiero: 4年前我不知道何为UB
<if_else> gebjgd: 兄，nx 是缩写马？
<gebjgd> if_else, 不是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有一个游戏windows安装文件有问题的...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你买了？
<euroford> if_else: vino
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么？
<tusooa> ls
<if_else> gebjgd: 兄，谢谢了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: humble bundle啊
<if_else> euroford: 兄 vino 是服务端？
<euroford> if_else: 是的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 果然。
<if_else> euroford: 兄，谢谢了！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我曾以为你不会买，，，看你也不会玩里面那些游戏。。。
<T-Bag> hahaha
<euroford> gebjgd: nx应该是个管理软件，并不实现底层的协议
<gebjgd> euroford, 下一代远程桌面
<gebjgd> euroford, 基于ssh
<euroford> gebjgd: 这个能基于多种底层协议，实现远程桌面
<gebjgd> euroford, 没有nx速度快
<gebjgd> euroford, 除了不支持win当服务端之外
<euroford> gebjgd: win当服务器，需要许可证
<jiero> happyaron: 问一下你是使用sid吗？有没有发现无法使用外设？
<adam8157> jiero: 什么外设?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://bbs.taobao.com/catalog/thread/508895-253372576.htm?TBG=40859.70901.1&spm=1.40859.70901.1
<jiero> adam8157: 所有移动存储，比如USB Flash Drive，手机
<jiero> adam8157: 还有光驱。
<adam8157> jiero: 没发现, 至少昨晚升级完了之后没发现
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。谢拉。可能是我保留2.6内核的缘故
<adam8157> jiero: 一直不好使还是?
<jiero> adam8157: 安装了 3.0 内核之后出现。
<happyaron> jiero: 我没用sid
<jiero> happyaron: 好的。谢谢。
<adam8157> jiero: 呃, 我也在用3.0内核...你自己改过udev的规则么
<jiero> adam8157: 我什么都不会改。
<gebjgd> euroford, win当服务器的话就直接rdesktop完事
<adam8157> jiero: plugdev和cdrom这两个组加了么?
<euroford> gebjgd: 这个nx可以把应用单独显示，让用户以为在自己的机器上跑
<edison0354> jiero: 恩，也更新到15了
<edison0354> jiero: 你换回2.6试试看是kernel问题还是udev配置问题啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我不知道呃。。。难道设置会自动修改么。。。
<gebjgd> euroford, 什么都行。单独程序。独立的桌面。独立的session
<jiero> edison0354: 2.6内核装着也不行了。
<edison0354> jiero: 囧
<jiero> edison0354: 我没有把所有的包都升级。。。
<jiero> 或许这个原因。
<adam8157> jiero: 应该不会, 你在用gnome啊? 那我就不清楚了, 可能gvfs什么的出问题了吧
<jiero> 恩。或许。
<euroford> gebjgd: 当年看鬼子演示过，相当吓人的，但到后来一问，支持windows也是要许可的
<jyfl987> 这里的lisp党呢 出个头
<hellonew> 问下， 哪里还有ubuntu 9.04的源吗？
<hellonew> 国内 163 ustc好像都没有了
<adam8157> hellonew: 这么多人还叫没人...
<hellonew> 我开始进错了， 进的 _cn
<euroford> namoamitafo: 刚才看了一下sunpinyin的词典，里面一共收录了9833个单字
<euroford> namoamitafo: 都在dict.utf8文件中
<tusooa> ls
<hellonew> 没人回答 @@....
<hellonew> T.T
<namoamitafo> euroford: o
<euroford> namoamitafo: 自己可以随便加
<euroford> namoamitafo: 把open-gram的源码下载，就可以改了
<jyfl987> 默认的 guile 是不带 readline 的 nnd
<pomhg> hellonew: Support ended on 23 October 2010
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 理解次小生成树否?
<pomhg> hellonew: wiki说的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我发现我不理解
<namoamitafo> euroford: o, 主要我没那需求.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 10.04网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339580 在8.04安装失败无法驱动网卡，听取大家建议换了10.4后依然出现这个问题 /usr/sbin/pppoeconf:523:modconf:not found 有没有什么办法解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgwlaw — 2011-07-27 15:20
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何查看开机阶段 启动服务的信息？谢谢
<if_else> dmesg 只有内核加载过程信息？
<if_else> 没有之后服务启动信息？
<if_else> 谢谢
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不一定会玩，但是我会买
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 俄罗斯很猛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 晕死。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 咋啦？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在彼得堡奥尔巴特大街看到过E级别的穿三个手帕
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 经常有人裘皮大衣+比基尼
<snugglecat> wo shuru buliao zhongwen
<calebot> if_else: 之后的内核事件也有
<calebot> if_else: 比如模块加载卸除
<snugglecat> arch zenme qidong fcitx a
<MeaCulpa> http://www.aboluowang.com/ent/data/2011/0727/article_27822.html
<snugglecat> arch zenme qidong fcitx a
<jyfl987> 怎么之前天天有人讨论lisp 现在老子加入了 就噤声了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你花$20+买？
<snugglecat> jyfl987, arch zenme qidong fcitx
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, wo de xitong chedi ganjing le
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, /home dou mei le
<MeaCulpa> http://images.instagram.com/media/2011/07/27/7718641b843e429ab05232ab1a087e2e_7.jpg
<MeaCulpa> jiero: $3.14
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, zenme qidong fcitx zai arch
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, how to run fcitx in arch
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一天交通费
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 下个月找一天请假赚回来即可
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。和我购买3个的合计差不多。
<snugglecat> shui zhidao zenme qidong fcitx ya
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, bie da gaotie
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<snugglecat> wo qidong buliao fcitx zai arch zhong
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, ...........................
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: wo bu zuo tie lu
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, na wo jiu fangxinle
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你加我 g+了？
<adam8157> ...
 * MeaCulpa 小时候常常往铁轨上放杂物考验排障器
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 原来你是cfy？？？？？
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, wo kan dedao zhongwen
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: +1
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 放钉子还可以压扁玩
<adam8157> snugglecat: hai shi pin yin bi jiao you yi si
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看到个人名字里有 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: o... zhi dao le
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: cfy?
<snugglecat> gaosu wo zenme zai arch zhong qidong fcitx
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ………………………………
<snugglecat> heshang
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 他的gmail?
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 人家爱不能打中文，你跟着搅活啥……
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我测试过石头，罐头，钉子，硬币啥的
<jyfl987> 忽然想起来 cfy在温州读书 + cfy好久没来了
<MeaCulpa> 硬币很震撼
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 机油时过么
<MeaCulpa> s/时过/试过
<snugglecat> edison0354, gaosu wo zenme zai arch qidong fcitx
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫看看那视频嘛
<adam8157> snugglecat: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87039
<snugglecat> wo yao da zhongwen
<adam8157> snugglecat: yi hang yi hang de zhi xing
<snugglecat> adam8157, nage wo she le
<snugglecat> qidong buliao
<adam8157> snugglecat: shi or she..........
<adam8157> snugglecat: na wo jiu bu zhi dao le, ibus-pinyin lu guo
 * adam8157 用拼音真好玩儿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那人的标注是 ibm
<snugglecat> wo shezhi le zhege
 * jyfl987 i b man
<snugglecat> adam8157, ni neng buyong pinyin ma
<snugglecat> wo kan dedao zhongwen , shurubuliao
<adam8157> snugglecat: neng
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fcitx_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<adam8157> snugglecat: 知道, 但是挺好玩儿的 呵呵
<tenzu> 蛋疼悟空
<adam8157> tenzu: ni cai dan teng
<snugglecat> adam8157, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87040
<snugglecat> qidong shi zhege
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, wo kan le arch de wiki
<snugglecat> qidong buliao
<snugglecat> zheshi cuowu
<snugglecat> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87040
<tenzu> 我的arch也用不了fcitx,很久了
<adam8157> tenzu: hao wu liao a
<tenzu> adam8157: 打游戏去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是你嘛  我看照片就是你
<adam8157> tenzu: 上班呢...
<jyfl987> https://plus.google.com/photos/110593809633223324344/albums/5236804498826776481/5247240746010991762   MeaCulpa  tenzu
<jiero> 悟空。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 求真相
<jyfl987> adam8157: 自己看
<adam8157> jiero: 唔?
<tenzu> jyfl987: MeaCulpa 胖...
<euroford> namoamitafo: 给sunpinyin的字典加了一个“嫐”字，挺好的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: o
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 直接启动fcitx
<MeaCulpa> 那个南方公园风格的portrait
<jyfl987> 果然是这家伙
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, buxing cuowu shi http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87040
<jyfl987> 看起来g+很容易拓展关系阿
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这谁?
<jiero> adam8157: 你还是大学生吗？
<snugglecat> wo an arch de wiki shezhi le
<snugglecat> chuxian nage cuowu
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 没啊, 本科毕业两年了都
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: not errors, just some log.
<jyfl987> 我看好多我认识的 不同圈子的人 互相加好友了
<snugglecat> yidadui info, dan buneng shuru
<snugglecat> nali kan log
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我记错了。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: fcitx启动了?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我擦，本来我把有我脸的都去掉了，上次弄出来玩玩的...这google+挖起来真快
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, qidong le , yi da dui info
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, dan haishi shuru buliao zhongwen
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: ps -ef
 * MeaCulpa 上picasa扫荡
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 有没有fcitx
<tenzu> 还穿了一双颜色亮骚的crocs
<adam8157> jiero: 为啥说我大学僧? 移民什么的?
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: ps -ef | grep fcitx
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 多高?
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, you
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 这个g+把picasa的照片给翻墙了
<snugglecat> export ... na wo ye she le
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你只是终端下不能输入?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 我喜欢橙色
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ??
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 原来是你啊
<jiero> adam8157: ...那是我对你语言的感觉 - 莫怪
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你是用xchat的?
<snugglecat> xchat bu neng shuru Na Dou BuNeng ShuRu
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: locale
<OT_iux> snugglecat: 不能输入什么？
<adam8157> jiero: 为神马???? 你说我像大学生, ee说我是妹托....
<OT_iux> snugglecat: 是输入法问题么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看起来身高很高的样子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，本来我想有墙在...
<jyfl987> adam8157: ee看谁都说是
<tenzu> 185?
<jiero> adam8157: 你比较可爱。
 * adam8157 脸红
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我第一天上g+ 结果被xwinx挖出我多年前放在picasa上的h书呢
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87041
<snugglecat> OT_iux, ShiDe
<metbsd> 大家觉得有奔头好用不
<OT_iux> metbsd: 还不错
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: cat /etc/locale.gen | grep zh_CN
<OT_iux> snugglecat: 你是ARCH?
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, wo she le nage de
<MeaCulpa> 和当年buz一样
<adam8157> tenzu: 前几天见个妹子, 她一开口就是"呀, 你这几年没长个儿啊..." 现在不过180都是矮子了....哎...
<OT_iux> snugglecat: 估计你得查查如何配置你的输入法了…… 我是Ubuntu用户…… 我的输入法都是系统apt安装的……
<MeaCulpa> buzz里一旦有人发黄图，就很震撼的
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8
<jiero> adam8157: 你说对了。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你多高?
<pityonline> adam8157: 她的意思是你封顶了
<adam8157> tenzu: 177-178
<jiero> adam8157: 像我这种看起来很高的有优势。。。实际上不高。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ]
<adam8157> pityonline: 她又长了...一个小姑娘, 那么高干啥
<tenzu> adam8157: 已经不矮了啊
<snugglecat> buxing
<jiero> tenzu: 不算高啊。那种高度在我高中宿舍属于中下。
<snugglecat> buxing
<adam8157> tenzu: 帝都都是大高个...哎, 怀念在四川时的优越感
<edison0354> jyfl987: 死亡列表上没cfy的……
<edison0354> jyfl987: 而且我好像事发后见过他的
<tenzu> adam8157: 小姑娘想找个比较长的
<jyfl987> edison0354: 有可能在偷运的那个车厢
<jyfl987> edison0354: 你什么时候见过他？
<edison0354> snugglecat: arch开fcitx很好开啊……
<pityonline> adam8157: 身高问题不是自己不努力
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6407bdbdgw1djibr1mokvj.jpg
<edison0354> adam8157: 173的表示很满意现在的身高了
<jiero> pityonline: 不错，要是我不踢足球，打篮球恐怕我就更高了:D
<edison0354> jyfl987: 忘了……
<snugglecat> buxing
<snugglecat> buxing
<snugglecat> buxing
 * tenzu 181无压力
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<^k^> snugglecat: .. ..
<edison0354> tenzu: 人高了心脏负担重
<jiero> edison0354: 我哥23还长高了呢。
<snugglecat> buxingwa
<roylez> edison0354: 爱迪生，你怎么还在？
<jiero> edison0354: 魂在不？
<edison0354> roylez: ？
<jyfl987> edison0354: 把cfy找出来
<adam8157> pityonline: 很少见你冒泡哦
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<snugglecat>   buxingwa
<edison0354> jyfl987: ………………
<snugglecat> ....................................................................................
<roylez> edison0354: 人家柠檬猴已经不来了
<snugglecat> roylez, WeiShenMe
<edison0354> jyfl987: 那我短信告他说你在呼唤他……
<jiero> roylez: 为什么/？
<edison0354> roylez: 他在豆瓣上YD呢
<jyfl987> edison0354: lol
<snugglecat> buxing
<jiero> edison0354: 你们两个是深交啊。
<jyfl987> roylez: 啥 柠檬不来了？
<edison0354> jiero: ……………………
<jyfl987> jiero: 他们俩是 深喉交 lol
<roylez> jiero: 不为什么，我只是觉得又少了条杂鱼...
<adam8157> .......
<MeaCulpa> 用自己的album,就废弃picasa了
<roylez> jyfl987: 好久没看见了，不是吗。 edison0354 居然还在
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, buxingwa
<jyfl987> 柠檬在豆瓣上加我了 不知道怎么搞到我账户了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...我要不是扔铅球...
<edison0354> roylez: 我一直在的好不
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 fcitx
<MeaCulpa> -_- 这打球的逻辑...
<jyfl987> roylez: 也许是艾滋病复发了呢 谁没个三灾利害的
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: killall fcitx
<edison0354> jyfl987: 豆瓣我是不是有加你？
<jyfl987> edison0354: 不晓得
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 fcitx
<edison0354> jyfl987: 短信cfy了已经
<jyfl987> edison0354: 你们果然基友
<edison0354> jyfl987: 没加你豆瓣
<edison0354> jyfl987: 只有 ofan
<jyfl987> 深喉交情  edison0354 + cfy
<xrfang> 这里有人熟悉lucene或者TF/IDF算法的吗？
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, haishi buxing
<jiero> roylez: 恩。。。杂鱼年年有。
<edison0354> jyfl987: ………………………………………………………………………………………………
<edison0354> jyfl987: 斗篷不还在你家睡沙发么
<snugglecat> buxing wa
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对啊。你很壮。壮士。
<ming_> ubuntu 里的邮件 好别扭阿
<roylez> jiero: 晚上回去玩锤子，其他懒得管了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jyfl987> edison0354: 那都什么时候了
<jiero> roylez: 锤子？
<jiero> 什么锤子？
<jiero> hammer？
<roylez> jiero: 啥阿
<roylez> jiero: 是阿
<MeaCulpa> 貌似好莱坞大明星男的都不高
 * adam8157 在四川待过的人表示理解无压力
<jiero> roylez: 造什么东西呢？木头飞机
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 阿汤哥貌似很矮
<roylez> jiero: hammerfight
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 高的都去打架了.
 * jyfl987 @唯一正版马甲[v] 的微博: 刚看到一句牛B话，“生得计划 死得随机 ”
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, heshang haishi buxing
 * edison0354 温州事故原因有新进展：铁路调度系统结构设计存在严重问题，纯虚函数被加定义导致子类没有实现此函数也被编译通过是本次事故根本原因，警方已经拘留了两名无证C++开发人员，案件在进一步审理中。据当前警方通报，两人已供认自己实属php培训应届毕业生，因为感觉C++世界最强而走后门进入开发组
 * adam8157 afk
<jiero> roylez: 哦。我就说嘛，后两个才是好的
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, ShiBuShi Wo MingGanCi Shuo De TaiDuo, Zao BaoYing A
<pityonline> adam8157: 长年潜水党……
<happyaron> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac221549/
<happyaron> 话说终于用上fcitx-sunpinyin了，还蛮舒服的。
<happyaron> 错了，fcitx-googlepinyin
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, Yin WeiWo MingGanCi TaiDuo. Arch Bu RangWo ZhongWen Shuo Hua Le
<roylez> pityonline: lurker
<roylez> happyaron: harpy
 * adam8157 back
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见面主席，我帮你去叫harpy？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请问各位，ubuntu下有没有可以划词翻译的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339582 在哪下载？软件名是什么？谢谢。屏幕取词自动翻译的软件有么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 lixiaobolong — 2011-07-27 15:58
<roylez> happyaron: 你就认了吧。我会每天提醒你有这么个名字一直到你给我上坟的。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 好吧, 再见了, 阿弥陀佛
<happyaron> roylez: 不给你上坟。
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞错了吧
<alvin_rxg> 主席给他上坟
<jyfl987> edison0354: 其实主要是状态机没写好 单元测试有一两个情况也没覆盖到
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你都做了啥呢？
<roylez> happyaron: 我给你上坟也行...
<jyfl987> 这个 scheme 的代码可真长阿 nnd
<jyfl987> roylez: 你可别笑阿龙 小心以后他到你坟头撒尿
<edison0354> happyaron: 有人把Google拼音移植给fcitx了？
<roylez> jyfl987: 没事，这个病苗子，三天两头歪在家的，怎么可能拼得过我
<happyaron> roylez: 这恐怕很难了
<happyaron> edison0354: 是
<jyfl987> roylez: 阿龙来了北京以后 说不定冲一冲喜 就好了 额
<calebot> happyaron: android 的那个？
<roylez> jyfl987: .... 采补？
<jyfl987> 不过 帝都的空气 不抽烟都相当于一包一天 我深感担忧
<jyfl987> roylez: lol
<happyaron> ca
<happyaron> calebot: en
<jyfl987> 好在上海也好不到哪里去
<happyaron> calebot: sunpinyin词库太烂了，googlepinyin才1.1M词库，输入体验已经比它好多了。。。
<calebot> 也许是算法问题
<jyfl987> roylez: 主席要注意身体 好好采补 争取挂在ee后头
<edison0354> calebot: 不是说sunpinyin的内核很好？
<calebot> 大家都说 sunpinyin 算法牛，但实际口碑好像不怎么样
<roylez> jyfl987: .....
<jyfl987> calebot: google那会儿还没放出来嘛
<edison0354> calebot: MAC那边的FIT也跟sunpinyin合并用了它的内核了
<jyfl987> 到时候去给ee烧perl代码 lol
<jyfl987> 和最新版本的 opera
<roylez> happyaron: 哪里来的google拼音？
<calebot> 说到底 pinyin 的算法还有很多值得研究之处
<edison0354> calebot: 而且android的拼音不是口碑很差吗？虽然我在用……
<adam8157> ........耿雁生表示，首先要纠正“下水试航”的说法，这艘舰不存在下水的问题，因为它一直都在水里面。
<edison0354> roylez: android
<calebot> roylez: android pinyin 改写的
<roylez> 这费劲的
<happyaron> roylez: android里fork出来的。
<calebot> android pinyin 和 google pinyin 应该不是一回事
<roylez> happyaron: debian里面还没有呢
<alvin_rxg> 那有谁 fork 下 andriod 的 qq ？
<iGirl> webqq不好吗?
<calebot> 其實應該寫個 win32 qq wrapper
<calebot> 这样就没兼容性问题了
 * MeaCulpa scim+sunpinyin
<happyaron> roylez: 是，我正在往debian里做。
<calebot> 直接用 win32 的 qq + linux native ui
<roylez> d
<MeaCulpa> 折腾QQ何必呢，协议老变
<edison0354> calebot: android里的Google pinyin……
<edison0354> calebot: android原版源码里只有latin ime
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 所以用官方 qq 嘛
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 不怕变
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 应该让bot自动踢说qq的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 同意
<calebot> roylez: 人家可能是说千千静听
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 大写QQ吧
<calebot> qqjt
<roylez> 一样改踢
<MeaCulpa> 千千静听比QQ更反动
<calebot> 一切反动派都是纸老虎
<iGirl> 晕...
<iGirl> 支持踢
<adam8157> ibus-sunpinyin的选项打不开的？
<edison0354> jyfl987: cfy回短信说你就没见过他……
<jyfl987> edison0354: 看来他真挂了
<edison0354> jyfl987: …………………………
<OT_iux> #oicebot 开了
<OT_iux> 玩机器人的可以去
<edison0354> OT_iux: ……………………
<OT_iux> edison0354: 恩
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg,  wo dou an arch de wiki zuo le
<snugglecat> gaizuo de douzuo le
 * adam8157 oicebot 说我今日人品只有1.6%, 果断退出
<snugglecat> xiugai .bashrc
<snugglecat> xiugai .xinitrc
<OT_iux> lolz
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 修改了啥？
<jyfl987> edison0354: 过年给cfy烧点代码吧 刚好我新学了 scheme 烧几段给他
<snugglecat> export .... (.bashrc)  killall fcitx, fcitx& (.xintirc)
<jyfl987> edison0354: 另外咱们去把赔偿金给领了
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 啥？
<edison0354> jyfl987: …………………………
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, http://code.bulix.org/kadpzc-80331
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<snugglecat> xinitrc  zhege wo shan diao le
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你现在是 不能使用 fcitx 输入，还是 fcitx 都不能启动呢？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, qidong le , buneng shuru
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: env | grep IM_MODULE
<iGirl> snugglecat: 好样的
<naked89> any adults' web
<iGirl> 很久没见拼音输入了
<iGirl> lol
<snugglecat> XIM
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, xim
<happyaron> env | grep IM_MODULE
<happyaron> GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<happyaron> QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<snugglecat> gai zhege ??
<happyaron> 不改。
<snugglecat> arch wiki she de shi xim
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: inputking.com
<edison0354> snugglecat: 自己看fcitx的wiki，说的很清楚
<snugglecat> XMODIFIERS="@IM=fcitx"
<snugglecat> arch de wiki shuo gai de shi zhege , GTK_IM_MODULE he QT_IM_MODULE doushi xim
<adam8157> happyaron: 只有最新的代码库才可以用fcitx自己的module吧...之前貌似都是xim
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 对的。。。
<happyaron> 我在用hg里最新的fcitx
<jiero> 纸老虎。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: http://uploadpie.com/gyloo
<jiero> happyaron: 我懒得上报bug了。直接回了ibus
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么了呢
<jiero> happyaron: 还是不行啊。。。fcitx默认不启动。。。默认是系统的 simple
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mark Shuttleworth买了一个小岛！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339586 此岛名叫Príncipe Island 位于几内亚湾风景如画！这家伙也想搞房地产啊！不过好像在中国炒更挣钱！http://www.timeslive.co.za/sundaytimes/2011/07/24/shuttling-off-to-an-island-paradise 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanganpei — 2011-07-27 16:17
<happyaron> jiero: 系统是什么语言。
<jiero> en_US.utf-8
<happyaron> jiero: 你启动到zh_CN.utf8能不能用
<OT_iux> jiero: 有装 im-switch 么……
<snugglecat> buxing
<OT_iux> 把默认im改成fcitx ?
<snugglecat> buxing
<jiero> happyaron: 没试过，没装zh_CN.utf8
<happyaron> 哦
<jiero> OT_iux: 有。
<OT_iux> im-switch -c 然后选 fcitx
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, meiyou zhege
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 自己想办法，也不知道你具体的问题在哪
<happyaron> 改天我弄个纯英文环境的试试。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, diyige shi system (simple)
<jiero> OT_iux: 我把 /etc/X11/***xinput.d里的全改了。。。
<OT_iux> @@
 * OT_iux 呆滞……
<jiero> 有人对中文版本的 hedgewars感兴趣么？
<alvin_rxg> 不感兴趣
<jiero> 另外，今天宣布了warmux挂了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 为啥要中文
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 以后只有hedgewar可以玩了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 首先，我不翻译，大概就没中文了；另外，hedgewars比warmux好多了。。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在hedgewars的模式已经超过6个了。
<CyrusYzGTt> /j #oicebot
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:47:18)
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * rayhsbot 喵~
<CyrusYzGTt> 進不去，，
<alvin_rxg> Wed Jul 27 10:36:32 CEST 2011
<edison0354> rayhsbot: 汪！
<rayhsbot> edison0354: hello
<MeaCulpa> jiero: o
<edison0354> …………………………
<jiero> edison0354: 喵呜
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我参与测试过很多次。去他们IRC频道说句话就可能找你测试游戏。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/798f342djw1djk3efeh6nj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 霸气全泄了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: :P
<jiero> 这里有没有人开发Nokia N9的应用？
<snugglecat> ibus ye buneng shuru zhongwen
<roylez> w
<calebot> happyaron: 对 systemd 感想如何？
 * calebot 看 mailing list 看得好累
<edison0354> calebot: 来launchd吧
<snugglecat> 终于能输入中文了
<snugglecat> 终于能输入中文了
<snugglecat> 终于能输入中文了
<snugglecat> 他奶奶乃奶奶的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新和改進gmlive..
 * calebot is 反 systemd 党人
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 每次都要执行一次 ibus-daemon 吗
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 每次都要执行一次 ibus-daemon 吗
<alvin_rxg> y
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫插什么嘴，我等丫被bot禁言半天了
<snugglecat> 那太麻烦了把
 * CyrusYzGTt 我用 f15也反對 systemd讓我不能用某個服務
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我总想装个干净的系统， 现在系统彻底是干净了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ???我沒有跟你說話啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 连 home分区 也给我 格式化了
<alvin_rxg> o
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不懂英文会死人啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 指定加载路径的时候， 我总 yes yes yes的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> 我们要限制 CyrusYzGTt 对 lerosua的人身骚扰。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 呃呃，好吧，，我不用gmlive用被別人修改的gmlive...
<snugglecat> 就把我的home给格了。 一开始我就觉得奇怪，不是应该有个不格式化的选项的吗， arch怎么没有呢， 后来才知道第一次应该选no.
<snugglecat> 第一个的提示的时候我以为选no会取消操作， 因为看不懂英文， 原来那个时提示你是否需不需要格式化
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你租到房子了？
<zkwlx> edison0354:  我靠，都住了快一个月了.....
<edison0354> zkwlx: 还是那个地质大学的？
<zkwlx> edison0354:  恩，对，你实习回来了？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 家
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你要请客？过几天会帝都
 * adam8157 谁要请客?
<hellonew> 谁要请客。。
<zkwlx> adam8157:  edison0354
 * adam8157 说的我饿了, 找点东西吃去
<zkwlx> edison0354:  你家哪的？
<if_else> 各位兄台，virt-manager 可发管理远程虚拟机机服务的？谢谢
 * adam8157 afk
<snugglecat> arch 不能默认启动的吗， 每次进系统都要手动启动一次？？？
 * CyrusYzGTt sleep
 * zkwlx 待会儿公司有下午茶吃，嘿嘿嘿
<edison0354> zkwlx: 山西
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<if_else> 在客户端使用 virt-manager 管理远程的虚拟机的？谢谢
<snugglecat> arch 不能默认启动的吗， 每次进系统都要手动启动一次？？？
<edison0354> zkwlx: adam8157: 等我回帝都了，你俩挨个请客？
<snugglecat> arch有什么办法默认启动 ibus
<snugglecat> arch 的 wiki 没有找到说明
<zkwlx> adam8157:  edison0354 他说等他回来请咱俩客
 * edison0354 活着买不起房，死了买不起墓，还是买张动车票吧，包埋哦，亲！
 * adam8157 back
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: echo "ibus-daemon -x -r -d" >> .xinitrc
<jiero> edison0354:  。。。直接投海也成。还回归自然彻底些。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, thx
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不是放最后一行。得在 exec 前边
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 啥意思啊
<snugglecat> 我默认没有 .xinitrc 文件。 新建一个里面是空的， 我放到哪前面
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 如何启动 x 的？
<snugglecat> gdm登陆的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个太高手了 http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/4abc9358a5eb6ece415c/460
<snugglecat> 不是 通过 xinit 或 startx的。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 写 .profile， 或者扔 ~/.config/autorun
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> .bash_profile???
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: .profile
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 我试试看
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338814 有没有受过正规的数理统计training，definitely是不一样的，当然不是说完全不能自学。很多人觉得大学白读了或者浪费了，是因为不知道那时候改学什么。 有篇很早文章其实谈过这个问题：谈谈我对攻读计算机研究生的看法 http://www.kaifulee.com/oldwebsite/Best ... dStudy.htm 我摘两段 ...
<snugglecat> 好像可以了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 可以了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 现在用 ibus 了
 * adam8157 读个在职研究生, 对移民神马的有帮助么...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才被放血了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 几俩血？
<calebot> adam8157: 没帮助
<metbsd> 读书无任何用处
<metbsd> 读多了人还会变傻
<calebot> 死读书无任何用处
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3管子
<snugglecat> arch 没有 dropbox 装？？？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 管子是啥单位……
<adam8157> snugglecat: aur里头有
<calebot> 人傻读多了也无任何用处
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 当然有
<snugglecat> adam8157, aur 怎么装
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 用了快2年了
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 怎么装
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 看wiki去
<alvin_rxg> 本来读大学还是有用的。自从扩招后……
<gebjgd> snugglecat, yaourt
<calebot> alvin_rxg: 现在要读研了
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 我还帮你加了250MB呢
<metbsd> 人傻，读多书就更傻
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 三试管那么多
<alvin_rxg> wow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆非让我去做体检
<snugglecat> metbsd, 人傻， 怎么都傻。 我要干净的系统， 如愿以偿， 啥都干净了， 连 home 都没了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就是 300cc 咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道
<calebot> 行万里路顺便读书++
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 疼死哥了
<metbsd> snugglecat, 服务器大部分都没有/home的
<snugglecat> metbsd, 我有不是 服务器。 我的home啥都在里面啊
<metbsd> 你的home有啥啊
<snugglecat> metbsd, A 片也在里面
<calebot> snugglecat: 谁叫你不好好备份
 * adam8157 P哥登上登下的
<metbsd> 我拍一个给你好好收藏
<snugglecat> calebot, 所以说哇， 啥是做什么都没用的
<snugglecat> calebot, 所以说哇， 傻是做什么都没用的
<snugglecat> calebot, 主要是英文不好， 安装在指定挂载点的时候， 提示什么都选yes， 最后把我什么分区都格了
<wxg4net> 怎么在firefox上显示图片链接失效的红叉
<wxg4net> 有人知道的请告诉下，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> Hanover, Lower Saxony: Clear 16℃ » Clear 24 - 14℃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 秋天到了么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 妥妥的到了
<snugglecat> 怎么装 AUR哇
<snugglecat> 英文的好运
<iGirl> snugglecat: 折腾啥arch哦~~~用ubuntu多好lol
<snugglecat> iGirl, 我要干净的系统。
<iGirl> snugglecat: ubuntu也可以的啊
<iGirl> 干净是相对而言,是不是?ubuntu的alterate cd定制安装也还可以的
<snugglecat> iGirl, 不够干净， 装ubuntu没有把我的/home清除
<iGirl> 晕...干嘛清除/home啊
<snugglecat> iGirl, 装 arch 啥都没有了， 绝对的干净
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你有时间也应该去做个体检
<snugglecat> iGirl, 我傻啊
<iGirl> snugglecat: ...好吧~~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 血液 尿液都查查。反正有医疗保险呢
<iGirl> gebjgd: 关键是jz浓度lol
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你装 aur 软件的时候一般放在哪个目录的哇
<Yangtse> See wiki.arch
<snugglecat> Yangtse, 找不到
<Yangtse> yaourt
<Yangtse> 自动处理
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 胡树宾
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 你这间谍
<Yangtse> 折腾帝最喜欢arch了
<gebjgd> Yangtse, 不是喜欢，就玩的转arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想买个手表
<snugglecat> Yangtse, 提示 ==> ERROR: Could not resolve all dependencies.
<snugglecat> 装yaourt的时候
<adam8157> snugglecat: 广东也有联通呢?
<snugglecat> adam8157, 你也是间谍哇
 * adam8157 惊现同事
<ming_> ！！！
<snugglecat> Yangtse, 你是 lemonhall？
<snugglecat> arch 用什么 filemanager , 推荐一个
<luoshu> xarch
<snugglecat> xarch？？？
<luoshu> pacman -S xarchiver
<luoshu> 哦,錯咯,
<CyrusYzGTt> ShuBin Hu
<snugglecat> 不是要 压缩工具
<snugglecat> 文件管理工具
<luoshu> 你用什麽桌面阿/>?
<snugglecat> 以前都是用 gnome 的
<CyrusYzGTt> Shubin Hu
<snugglecat> 我想改个
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 干嘛
<luoshu> 我用
<luoshu> e17
<snugglecat> lubotu2`, openbox
<lubotu2`> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 用 xarcher
<snugglecat> luoshu,  你也用 e17 啊。 我刚退出
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似那个是压缩工具把
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 简单的 pcmanfm
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 手表咋了？
<snugglecat> xarchiver（轻量级的压缩工具）
<snugglecat> pcmanfm  不好， 连一个链接文件也建不了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 用 回metacity調用 nutilus算了
<snugglecat> 不要
<luoshu> thunar ,rox-filer這兩個我用過./
<snugglecat> nutilus 用腻了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有個 mc
<snugglecat> rox-filer 好像挺难用的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有個 mc.可以在控制檯用也可以用終端
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有個 mc.可以在控制檯用也可以用終端,自帶右鍵快捷鍵
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> snugglecat: rox相当好用的, 慢慢体会. 终端下推荐ranger, 巨好用
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我正在用 mc
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 呃
<snugglecat> You need to run rox before your window manager. Here is my line, using openbox as the WM
<snugglecat> rox -b Default -p default ; exec openbox
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有個 mc.可以在控制檯用也可以用終端,自帶右鍵快捷鍵,有中文的
<snugglecat> 我怎么在 wm 前启动 rox 啊
<snugglecat> rox -b Default -p default ; exec openbox
<snugglecat> 这句写哪， 我是 gdm 登陆的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_away, 想买个手表用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_away, 原来的那个机械表坏了
<gebjgd> snugglecat, gdm自己启动了
<snugglecat> gebjgd, rox要做桌面的话， 先得在wm之前运行啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 没用过rox
 * adam8157 用awesome的大家都在用什么文件管理器啊?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 免费wifi上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339602 湖南城市热点提供免费的wifi无线上网，我试过了，大家有兴趣的可以去看看 统计信息: 发表于 由 mycityhot — 2011-07-27 17:48
<CyrusYzGTt> tree
 * edison0354 一觉醒来，发现自己穿越到了高速列车上，不由后脊梁发麻，不过仔细一看，怎么全是日文标语？哈哈，原来是在新干线啊~松了一口气。突然又看到两个熟悉的身影，这！！！！！！这不是柯。。。。柯南和小兰吗？！！！！！！！！！！
<chBoy> const char *mdev="/dev/input/mice"; mouse_fd = open (mdev, O_RDONLY);     为什么mouse_fd的值总是-1?
<euroford> 刚才查了一下pinyin输入法里的单字，总共有28630个
<euroford> 而sunpinyin里面只有9845个单字
<if_else> 各位兄台，xen 安装虚拟机时，是否支持动态的硬盘大小的？谢谢
<if_else> 还是只支持固定大小的文件的？
<if_else> 能否像 vbx 那样用多少空间分多少的？谢谢
<adam8157> if_else: 你真能折腾啊 呵呵
<euroford> 𠈌
<yphai> welcome!
 * adam8157 哎...我就是个毒药啊, 一提交issue, 开发者几个月都不出现了
<euroford> adam8157: 骂他啊
<gebjgd> if_else, 你落后了
<gebjgd> if_else, lxc
<Yangtse> 狗日的 腾讯
<gebjgd> Yangtse, 怎么了？
<adam8157> euroford: 我怀疑他出什么事情了, 论坛, irc, git....都几个月没出现了, 以前很活跃的
<Yangtse> 骂人啊
<Yangtse> 他买了个中国的和谐票
<euroford> adam8157: 开源软件就是这样的
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你提交了什么bug？
<adam8157> euroford: ranger的
<adam8157> gebjgd: ranger的
<gebjgd> adam8157, 没用过
<euroford> adam8157: Range Rover的bug？
<adam8157> euroford: https://github.com/hut/ranger/issues?sort=created&direction=desc&_pjax=true&state=open
<adam8157> euroford: 一个文件管理器
<euroford> adam8157: 您这要求也太高了吧
<adam8157> euroford: 唔?
<euroford> Once, I run "ps -A | ranger" by mistake, and the home directory almost messed up. I think ranger really should not read stdin by default. Feature or Bug?
<adam8157> euroford: 啊, 不知道为什么会去响应stdin
<euroford> 有可能当参数处理了
<adam8157> 哎, 准备fork了...下班吃饭去
<if_else> 各位，xen 可以到底可以不？
<if_else> 可以动态使用虚拟机的硬盘大小吗？
<yphhaihai> what are you doing?
 * edison0354 http://www.xcubelabs.com/the-android-story.php
<yphhaihai> virus
<lenage`> 下班
<T-Bag> ls
<T-bag> yeap
<yphhaihai> asfdsadfsafdsaf
<yphhaihai> asfdsfsafsafdsfafafa
<operajoker> 有没有用opera11.50的，onclick事件变成新开空白标签页！！？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 opera 11.50 x86_64的
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: 有问题吗？
<alvin_rxg> 123
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 123
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: 我升级到11.50之后所有的onclick事件都变成新标签页了
<snugglecat> 321
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, ibus 应该可以弄一个脚本来作为一个 daemon 来使用
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> operajoker§ ...不要用英文，，我不會。。
<CyrusYzGTt> operajoker§ 沒有。。只是有時啓動會很慢
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, arch 中的dropbox就是用这个来弄成开机启动的
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: 就是js脚本的onclick事件
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你在说啥？
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: 比如在豆瓣点击某人的头像
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, arch 的rc.conf中不是有个daemon的吗， 启动linux时要启动的daemon
<CyrusYzGTt> operajoker§ 你給個不用登錄和註冊的地址給我看看，，看看能不能重現這個bug
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: 稍等，我找找
<snugglecat> dropbox就是弄个带有 start|stop|restart 等参数的脚本， 然后就可以在 rc.conf 中的daemon中加入这个
<snugglecat> 我想 ibus 也可以这样
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=339428
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 无聊发图了freebsd + xp
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: 点击附件的图片
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你试试吧，作为一个全局的 daemon
<snugglecat> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dropbox
<snugglecat> 像这个
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 没用。 ibus != dropbox
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ibus 需要有 X 的环境
<datarose> HELP
<operajoker> CyrusYzGTt: 行不行
<CyrusYzGTt> operajoker§ 沒有問題。。很正常。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> operajoker§ 沒有問題。。很正常。。。能夠預覽
<datarose> 看不见
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<snugglecat> 我看看
<datarose> 怎么回事
<jakeeccc> 怎么在ubuntu server搭建多个基于域名的虚拟主机，还有DNS服务器怎么搭建
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg,   ying
<snugglecat> yinggai meiwenti
<snugglecat> 应该没问题
<snugglecat> 我杀掉 ibus-daemon进程先
<datarose> 看不见
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 嗨
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> buxing
<snugglecat> 好像不行
<maya1> 啦啦啦~~
<maya1> 大叔又不在= =
<maya1> lemonhall也不再= =
<snugglecat> 有一行错误， 但看不出和 x 没关系， 但确实在tty执行没作用
<snugglecat> maya1, 你叫我吗
<maya1> 啊
<maya1> 大叔  你老换马甲= =
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ibus-daemon -x -r -d 就可以了。
<snugglecat> al
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 但它不会有任何作用
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg,  buxing
<alvin_rxg> 本来就不行。
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> maya1, 不是还马甲， 是换系统。 我转投 arch 的怀抱了
<T-bag> arch 默认的mailto工具是啥来着？
<T-bag> 又多了一个arch党...
<maya1> 噢噢~
<maya1> 换系统就换nick  还有这么一说= =
<snugglecat> ubuntu-cn 快被占领了
<snugglecat> maya1, 还一次系统还一次昵称
 * edison0354 arch++
<maya1> 好吧。。。
<edison0354> T-bag: arch是木有默认APP这么一说的
<snugglecat> 如果有机会移民， 我连名字都改
 * T-bag joined arch...
<maya1> 以后叫你猫大叔
<snugglecat> 好吧
<T-bag> edison0354: o
<edison0354> snugglecat: 原来你是大叔啊…………………………………………………………………………
<snugglecat> 我猫又出走了， 今晚又得去找猫了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 169.254问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339618 我的电脑是直接拨号上网的，网线直接连猫上的，本地连接的ip和dns都是自动获得的，所以会出现受限制的感叹号； 但是装了vmware虚拟机之后，本地连接的ip和dns都是自动获得的，ip是169.254.95.160，子网掩码是255.255.0.0； 我的台式机（xpsp3）和笔记 ...
<T-bag> -.-
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 好吧
<snugglecat> tusooa, 上午是我在和你谈atomPub吗
<snugglecat> maya1, :)
<maya1> 大叔好有爱心。。。
<snugglecat> maya1, 谢谢。
<maya1> = =
<maya1> lemonhall 最近没见他啊
<snugglecat> maya1, 旅游别坐高铁。 好行的叔叔提醒你
<maya1> 恩恩
<maya1> 一定一定
<snugglecat> maya1, 就算坐高铁， 只要火车一停， 不管什么原因，立即下车跑得远远的
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 没到站怎么办
<snugglecat> 到站也跑， 谁知道会不会停站也被追尾
<snugglecat> 没谱的
<maya1> 哈哈 好吧
<T-bag> 坐列车中间
<snugglecat> T-bag, 坐哪都不安全， 谁知道会不会在汇集点那里撞
<maya1> 做司机旁边
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<maya1> 他亡我亡
<maya1> 我亡也不让他活着
<snugglecat> maya1, 如果你是D301 那躺车，你不死得更快？
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 司机也死了啊？
<snugglecat> 好吧
<maya1> 事故原因到底是什么啊
<alvin_rxg> 123
 * alvin_rxg test
<snugglecat> 看新闻， 好像乘务和司机都在车头。 不免让我浮想联翩
<maya1> 我很想知道  为什么追尾会使车体拐着弯掉下去不是往前跑。。。
<maya1> 这到底是怎么个受力
<snugglecat> 肯定往一边走哇
<maya1> 为什么啊。。。
<snugglecat> 不是这边， 就是那边
<maya1> 从后面撞过来  为甚不是往前走是往旁边走。。。
<maya1> 好吧  我物理没学好= =
<T-bag> .
<alvin_rxg> maya1: 车的动力没有完全在一条直线上。
<snugglecat> 1车头是圆的， 往一边走/首力大， 还是直直往前走受力大
<maya1> alvin_rxg噢噢
<UTF-8> ....
<snugglecat> 什么东西都是往阻力小的地方走
<UTF-8> 太高端了
<maya1> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 有空气的往没空气的地方走。 热的往冷的地方走
<maya1> 还有个问题。。。
<maya1> 07年 动车测试 说5分钟内不会追尾 ，，，，，
<snugglecat> 你撞上了， 总得有个地方卸这个力把
<T-bag> 这种情况下抱个充气娃娃估计可以幸存
<UTF-8> 。。。
<snugglecat> 往前肯定卸不了， 肯定会往一边走
<maya1> 铁路中心没有显示前面的车停下了叫后面的车停一停么。。。
<maya1> 后面的车撞了前面的车还好吗。。。。
<snugglecat> maya1, 谁知道， 我已经说了， 没谱的
<maya1> 前面的车为什么停下来   不是车上有避雷针么。。。
<T-bag> .
<snugglecat> 中国充满奇迹， 你还有什么疑问啊
<maya1> 好吧
<snugglecat> 没谱的
<maya1> 不管你信不信，反正我是信了
<maya1> 是把= =
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<T-bag>  /exec mplayer Music/Timetosaygoobye.ape
<alvin_rxg> 123
<snugglecat> 不管你怎么样， 麻木了
<maya1> 别介啊。。。。
<maya1> 别麻木。。。
<snugglecat> 不麻木， 你想我再ban一次 啊
<snugglecat> 被ban一次啊
<alvin_rxg> oh, weechat 终于知道用哪个 hook 了……
<maya1> 你曾经被Ban了？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哪个hook
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: hook_print
<Kandu> cfy: 哈，好好的一首歌，被 final destination 3 毀了 http://decayonnet.blogspot.com/2006/03/there-is-someone-walking-behind-you.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Decay On Net: There is someone walking behind you
<alvin_rxg> 之前一直在找 hook_signal
<snugglecat> maya1, 两三次了
<maya1> 在那里。。。。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦， 你要打印？？？
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不是，和之前的 irssi 的脚本一样
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 打印我们的反动言论？？
<maya1> 今天群里nix也被警告了。。。 善意的警告。。。
<snugglecat> maya1, 在这里啊
<snugglecat> blueghost 被ban 一次
<maya1> 谁警告？
<maya1> 哦。。。
<maya1> 机器人干的？
<maya1> nix是被活生生的人警告了= =
<snugglecat> otherBG被ban一次
<snugglecat> maya1, 我先看看他在不在
<snugglecat> maya1, 还好， 不再
<maya1> 恩恩
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 这里避免政治话题啊= =
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: /ban 里边没你的名号了呀
<maya1> 这个还永久ban啊。。。。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, otherbg 这个是我
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, blueghost ban的是ip
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<snugglecat> otherbg 因为我申请了cloak, 所以ban不了ip， ban 匿名。
<snugglecat> ban昵称
<snugglecat> 他还ben3位ip啊， 太狠了把
<Kandu> snugglecat: 嗯， ubuntu-cn 的 ban 列表裡，有三條是為你而設的
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<Kandu> snugglecat: 我的 ignore 列表裡，有4條是為你而設的,現在還要增加一條
<snugglecat> 120.82.77.*  的人都进不了了
<snugglecat> Kandu, 好吧
<snugglecat> 后面那个*不是匹配符把
<edison0354> snugglecat: 大叔你又做啥了？
<snugglecat> edison0354, 敏感话题哇
<edison0354> snugglecat: 那你自重吧……
<snugglecat> 好吧
 * edison0354 赖昌星走的时候股市2700点，回来的时候还是2700；2000年，盛光祖出任海关总署署长，砸了赖昌星饭碗；2011年，盛光祖出任铁道部部长，7月23日，赖昌星回国，当晚就砸了盛光祖的饭碗。事实证明欠下的，迟早是要还的。赖昌星说：走的时候电视机里放的是还珠格格，回来的时候电视里放的还是还珠格格。
 * edison0354 one night in Beijing, 我留下许多情。不管你爱与不爱，……反正我爱了。这是一个奇迹。至于你说为什么，我只能回答你，这样的事情就是发生了。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<snugglecat> edison0354, 你比我还反动哇
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 因爲你沒有給管理員賄賂
<sikao_lfs1> .......谁有我反动？我是反邓拥文革拥四人帮。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 还好不拥希特勒
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs1: 你比较适合去乌托邦
<zhenbeiju> 小弟进来看看  有木有动车的消息
<sikao_lfs1> alvin_rxg: 哪有？还是等我自然死亡后进入？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何给sh文件在unity的Launcher上建一个快捷方式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339624 用的nTorrent是用一个sh脚本启动的，已经+x 想知道在unity的界面下如何在左边的Launcher上添加这个快捷方式 其实加在桌面上很简单 Code: sh ~/ntorrent/nTorrent.sh 而且生成图标之后也可以拖到Launcher上去，但是桌面上那个不能 ...
<snugglecat> arch 怎么装 flash
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs1: 错了，是乌有之乡…… http://www.wyzxsx.com/
<maya1> lol
<T-bag> .
 * sikao_lfs1 没法子，我们这代经历的是理想主义破灭后的宣传，应该是理想主义受贬斥的时代啊，这是我们这代整体受的价值观。
<T-bag> /.,',/><?>';
<zhenbeiju> 爱
<sikao_lfs1> alvin_rxg: 错了。那个地方我也不想去。。。。。我认为那个地方很麻烦。和慈禧的维护宗人党统治，蒋介石的民族主义一致。。。。。我是苏拉密派信徒。。。。。专门打酱油的。。。。。
<ilovezoe> arch+1
<Scofield> .;
<snugglecat> pacman -S flashplugin 装不了 flash哇
<sikao_lfs1> 如果想知道我的看法，可以搜苏拉密的那个评张宏良的帖子。。。。。
<snugglecat> error: target not found: flashplugin
<snugglecat> 但随后她听到司机反复在喃喃自语这么一句话："我这一生都不会再开车了，我没有责任的。当时我说能过去的，应该走的，但他非要让我停。"
<iblicf> 请问 mediainfo 要怎么装，好像依赖一个什么库
<maya1> 谁要他停啊。。。
<snugglecat> 司机说的， 不知道
<snugglecat> maya1, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=47072
<maya1> 需翻墙不
<snugglecat> 我这不用
<maya1> 恩
<maya1> 不用
<maya1> 我look look
<sikao_lfs1> 我发一段搞笑文字。。。。。希望不被踢
<sikao_lfs1> 按以往的看法，孔子、慈禧太后、蒋介石无疑是属于极右的；但依据中国当代左派“四坚持四反对”的本质特征来衡量，他们都绝对属于大左派。孔 子坚持周天子姬姓党的领导，反对诸侯多党制，反对“三分晋”颜色革命，坚持九大铜鼎国有化，抵制割刀自由运动（“割不正”）。孔子在民族大义问题上尤为坚 持原则。孔子认为周武王纠结“三
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6124f79bjw1djke05seh4g.gif
<alvin_rxg> lol
<snugglecat> pacman -S flashplugin 装不了 flash哇
<snugglecat> pacman -S flashplugin 装不了 flash哇
<snugglecat> error: target not found: flashplugin
<maya1> 大叔 看完啦= =
<sikao_lfs1> 补遗：关于蒋中正先生的左派地位，张宏良粉丝们一直很不爽快。最近在本文作者和愚悻老人的合力撺掇下，张粉们终于“从了”。张粉们现在才认下蒋先生，已经谈不上是多先进了；在左派大佬们那里，蒋先生早就是大左派了。孔庆东有一段语录，曾被粉丝们制作成招贴画片，大致是这样写的：他们打倒了毛泽东，就要打倒邓小平，还要打倒è’
<jiero> snugglecat: 干嘛要用arch呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來kk死機了
<jiero> sikao_lfs1: 阶级总是维护自己——无可厚非。。。
<sikao_lfs1> jiero: 恩。
<Scofield> arch有G3
<sikao_lfs1> jiero: 好像是未来一段时间的政治风向，左转一不可避免，毕竟危机来了，但是我们 现在是遇到这类人统治我们。。。。
<jiero> sikao_lfs1: o
<sikao_lfs1> jiero: 我感觉是他们感觉统治成本太高，不管是官员队伍还是维稳费用，已经让财政早就破产了。只好回归孔子的道德教育，并且开始部分承认理想主义的合理性
<jiero> sikao_lfs1: 没啥的哦。成本就是用的。
<jiero> sikao_lfs1: 习惯太恶劣了。。。为啥文革时期大多消除的恶劣习惯复兴了呢。
<snugglecat> maya1, http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BfpqH99b/gm3XI.jpg
<sikao_lfs1> jiero: 按照主席的说法，这叫路线，你走这条路，在历史其他条件不变情况下，出现那些是必然的。
<maya1> 恩恩  大叔
<jiero> sikao_lfs1: 鲁迅是悲哀的。
<maya1> 额 好残忍= =
<sikao_lfs1> jiero: 其实，按照上个世纪的评价历史事件标准，人本来就是要走向悲剧的。。。。。。毕竟要老，老到你痛苦的想安乐死。。。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 主要是他们自己说教不给力了 没有人信那一套了
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 不是的，说教是有限的，根本上讲还是物质基础问题。你剥夺大多数人，自然没人信。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 但是孔教提倡长幼有序 其实也在剥夺阿 不过孔教把剥夺来的利益有一部分分配给了被剥夺者算身边的人 从而扩大支持的范围了
<maya1> 今晚好重口味= =
<Scofield> -.-
<naked89> irc会被party墙吗？
<maya1> = =
<maya1> 不能吧。。。
<Pwnna> ...............
<maya1> 俺们在gtalk比这重多了还好好的，，
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987:  你知道当年文革的时候。部队的人去大学招大学生去建设3线，说教的人干巴巴的。说三线没建好，主席担心的睡不着觉。。。。。。就这样的说辞，大家都信了。
<naked89> gtalk怎么加群
<Pwnna> 为什么要加群。。
<Pwnna> 直接拉在一起就可以讲了。。
<naked89> 呃……
<naked89> 怎么拉
<naked89> 拉上我
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 那是被洗脑么 而且许多人是被迫 大家都去 你不去 就表示你不积极 这样一来 你就打成罪人了 其实大多数人的想法是 最好积极相应 但是没被选上
<naked89> 我一等功
<naked89> 我gtalk一直没有人
<jiero> 少数服从多数真讨厌。
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987:  不是的。从强迫角度看，必须要足够人力。必须一级看一级。人是无法分散的 。这个不符合历史。
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 另外你也无法解释现在，没领导看着，大家都放鸭子了。。。。
<maya1> 大叔 帮我算个题= = 一个家庭中有两个小孩，且已知其中有一个是女孩，问另一个也是女孩的概率是多少（假定生男生女的概率是等可能的）？
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 强迫效果始终存在暗地里对抗。
<naked89> xx xy 组合一下
<tusooa> maya1: 1/2
<maya1> 是个条件概率
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 我感觉还是主席弄了一整套其他方面的措施，取得广泛政权认同，这个认同应该是物质基础上的认同。
<maya1> 好像答案是3/4或者2/3
<maya1> 求证实
<sikao_lfs1> maya1: 另外一个女孩子的概率是50%
<maya1> 恩恩。。
<naked89> 什么题  生物？
<maya1> 是（1/4）/（1/2）
<naked89> xx xy 组合
<maya1> =1/2
<sikao_lfs1> maya1: 因为男送进女的精子是上亿的。实在不行，就抽样看你精子的男女染色体比例。。。。。
<snugglecat> maya1, 100%
<maya1> 我是女的，，， 没镜子、、、、
<maya1> 数学题啊  条件概率
<UTF-8> ....
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 狗屁阿 人盯人的 老毛对传统历史专研得深
<UTF-8> 看到了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • sudo pppoeconfig 出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339630 问题具体如下： sorry,I scanned 1 interface , but the Access concentrator of your provider did not respond, Please check your network and modem cables, Another reason for the scan failure many also be another running pppoe process which controls tne modem. 我下午装的10.04 装完是英文的  ...
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 不存在超人，你说的是神了。可以控制到上亿的人。
<maya1> 1/2怎么算的 各位技术帝。。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 他只要造成人人互相防范的社会就行了 商鞅搞变法也是如此
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 按你那么说，只要专研深，就可以人盯人万能。
<snugglecat> maya1, 一个硬币， 9次都是字， 第十次会是字是公。 大家大多都会选公， 9次都是字了， 不可能最后一次不论到公。 但我告诉你， 前9次都是字了， 最后一次也一定是字
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 那可未必 有能力也要碰到机遇
<UTF-8> ...
<maya1> 大叔你在讲神马
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987:  我觉得你过于夸大精神意识方面因素了。我相信他应该是解决了物质问题才获得成功的。
<UTF-8> 为神马我每次来都不知道你们在讲什么
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 这跟精神没关系 这是统治方法
<snugglecat> maya1, 因为9次都是字， 剩下的一次是字的概率更大
<naked89> 那你也说些我们不知道的东西
<snugglecat> maya1, 明白了不， 因为背后肯定有原因
<maya1> 我知道为什么了
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 看来你是技术派人士。相信技术万能？
<UTF-8> 。。
<UTF-8> 喝水
<snugglecat> maya1, 第一胎是女的， 第二胎是女的可能性更大， 除非你找另一个老公， 可能会是男的可能性才会大
<naked89> mayli: 几年级的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 我都说了还有机遇在里头 你这人怎么不管别人说什么的
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 那我问问，为什么技术万能，确被各种所有权的制度控制着。只能出卖技术？甚至自嘲是代码民工？
<snugglecat> maya1, 生男生女， 男的这个变量决定性更大
<maya1> 额。。。
<naked89> snugglecat: 按照生物学，偶觉得这不对
<maya1> 我知道。。。。
<UTF-8> 还是生一胎的好
<maya1>  naked89我曾经和你有一样的疑问
<naked89> 至少二胎好
<naked89> 一人太独孤了
<maya1> 我还和数学老师在课堂上质疑起来了。。
<UTF-8> 。。
<naked89> mayli: 如果是纯数学的问题，就不要考虑生物的xx  and xy了
<snugglecat> maya1, 老公的决定性更大。 或者你换个床的面向角度行房看看， 可能和地球的磁性有关
<naked89> 按照数学的方法去做就行了
<UTF-8> 。。。。
<maya1> 我说第二个孩子和第一个孩子是男是女有什么关系
<snugglecat> 是mali的问题还是 maya1 的问题啊
<sikao_lfs1> maya1: 哈哈，我觉得你现在才说对了点。
<naked89> 打错了
<snugglecat> maya1, 俩孩子不是兄弟姐妹？？？
<maya1> 还扯出双眼皮夫妇生出单眼皮的问题  全班大笑= =  数学老师说你的了吧  讲生物你还不一定说得过我呢。。。
<UTF-8> 我双眼皮。。
<UTF-8> 哈哈
<snugglecat> maya1, 有关系啊， 第一个是女的， 第二应该就是男的， 俩订了娃娃亲
<naked89> 哈哈
<naked89> Y
<naked89> ……
<maya1> = =
<maya1> 大叔 你能不能不这么搞
<maya1> 近亲不允许结婚~
<naked89> 哪个是大叔
<naked89> 你想结了话 也没人管
<maya1> 猫叔
<snugglecat> maya1, 是俩兄弟/兄妹？？？
<naked89> 嘻嘻
<maya1> = =
<snugglecat> 你得问他是双胞胎不？？ 就算按数学来算， 龙凤胎和双胞胎也有概率问题把
<tusooa> maya1: 假定生男生女的概率是等可能的 所以是1/2啊.
<naked89> 百度
<snugglecat> tusooa, 如果俩是双胞胎呢/？？
<MaskRay`> 生物问题，搞不清楚
<snugglecat> tusooa, 俩双胞胎， 龙凤胎的概率是多少
<snugglecat> tusooa, 怎么会是 1/2 呢
<maya1> 不对
<maya1> 刚才的题不对
<maya1> 应该是1/3
<snugglecat> maya1, 怎么是 1/3
<tusooa> 从数学的角度考虑是1/2
<naked89> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/13125440.html
<snugglecat> tusooa, 统计学是数学不
<naked89> 百度的
<sikao_lfs1> maya1:  70年代，很短的一段时间，妇女干部发了一本手册，那是据说清宫秘藏的生男生女图，据说国家按照抽样发现准确率达99%以上。当然国家不知道谁一时失误，发到民间了。我们家也得到了一本。这个频道里有人得到过嘛？是大概75左右。。。。。
<snugglecat> 如果统计学不算数学， 那我闭嘴了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 能随便生的表示鸭梨不打
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 能随便生的表示鸭梨不大
<sikao_lfs1> 75年左右。当时只要是妇女主任就得到过。
<tusooa> "已知道一个为女孩,排除C的可能" 选项a似乎也应该.排除你们看呢
<sikao_lfs1> 非常准。后来80年代出了几个伪版本的。
<maya1> 不对不对，刚才算错了。以为第一个必须是女孩，题干是一直其中一个是女孩，这是不一样的。。。。重来。。。
<maya1> 设有一个孩子是女孩为事件A，第二个孩子是女孩是事件B，那么这道题就是求在A事件发生的条件下B事件发生的概率。也就是求P（B|A）=【P(A∩B)】/P（A）。现在列出所有可能，（女女，女男，男女，男男，）所以刚才那个公式，分子是第一次有女生第二次还是女生的概率是1/4，分母是有女生概率是3/4，这样，最后答案就是1/3.
<tusooa> 答案里似乎把a偷欢了一下.
<sikao_lfs1> 其基本思想是按照女性年龄。周期性的。按照农历，跟月亮周期同步。。。。
<naked89> 呃  这个强大
<snugglecat> maya1, 你现在知道了把， 大学教出来的是什么样的专家了把
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 连高中生都赶不上= =
<sikao_lfs1> 只要在那个时间段受精，生男生女是固定的。
<maya1> = =
<naked89> 概率论 我差点挂了
<tusooa> 原来是吾把题目看错了...
<maya1> 恩
<maya1> 幸亏我一个女同学细心
<naked89> 女朋友吧
<maya1> 我女的 我异性恋= =
<naked89> 哦
<naked89> 我以为这里面的都男的
<maya1> 目前据我发现 好像就我一个女的= =
<gebjgd> maya1, 我男的
<maya1> 恩，我知道= =
<naked89> me too
<snugglecat> maya1, gebjgd 他有老婆了
<maya1> 哈哈  猫叔
<gebjgd> maya1, snugglecat 有孩子了
<naked89> 我没有
<maya1> 哈哈
<snugglecat> maya1, 你在意带孩子的单亲家庭不
<snugglecat> maya1, 还是在意有老婆的
<naked89> 我单身 ！！！！
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 你很大胆
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 你也不赖
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 没你厉害
<snugglecat> 好吧
<maya1> 这个。。
<snugglecat> maya1, 好吧， 我赢了。 知道怎么选了把
<maya1> UTF=8
<naked89> ……
<UTF-8> 谁在抢我老婆
<maya1> UTF-8
<naked89> snuggle  依偎
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> naked89, 我和 maya1 是俩猫
<naked89> ？
<snugglecat> ！
<maya1> :-D
<jyfl987> UTF-8: 你老婆呢
<maya1> 在啊。。。。
<naked89> 我家的狗老乱拉屎怎么办
<maya1> 赶出去。。。
<maya1> lol
<naked89> 打它屁屁？
<UTF-8> 买狗肉回来在他面前吃
<maya1> = =
<maya1> 好有爱心= =
<naked89> 狗会吃狗肉吗？
<UTF-8> 会
<maya1> 告诉他这是小猫咪的肉~
<naked89> 天天给它洗澡
<gebjgd> 拉屎去
<maya1> 啊。。
<naked89> ……
 * gebjgd 拉屎去
<maya1> 人也不用这么干净吧
<maya1> = =！
<UTF-8> 真有空
<UTF-8> 天天给狗洗澡
<naked89> 呃  我很有爱心的
<maya1> 恩
<UTF-8> 上次南京同事叫我去抱只哈士奇都没去，没钱没空养啊
<jyfl987> 不如吃狗肉
<naked89> 我都弄只小土狗来养的
<maya1> 大叔去蹲墙角了？
<meng_> 大家好，我在写一个关于gconf的python程序，怎么样才能判定某个值存不存呢？
<UTF-8> ...
<naked89> 墙角有便 便 没   我来给你包起来
<UTF-8> ...
 * gebjgd 拉屎中
<maya1> 看来你处理这个已经得心应手了。。。
<naked89> 拉屎还带电脑的
<maya1> 电脑还是手机
<naked89> 这里有多少是学计算机的
<UTF-8> wishmaster
<gebjgd> naked89 htc desire z
<maya1> 额，，，
<maya1> 好丑的侧滑。。
<maya1> 哈哈
<naked89> gebjgd: htc desire z ？
<maya1> = =
<gebjgd> maya1 但是输入速度快啊
<maya1> = =
<gebjgd> naked89 恩
<naked89> gebjgd: 恩？
<maya1> 安卓手机好是好 就是丑啊。。。
<UTF-8> ...
<maya1> 我不是说侧滑丑  我是说 那款丑
<gebjgd> maya1 我觉得听漂亮
<maya1> 好吧 哈哈
<maya1> 我也觉得我的键盘很漂亮  虽然说不出口= =
<gebjgd> maya1 你的是啥的?
<maya1> 当初就是喜欢键盘 才买的C6
<UTF-8> 还是喜欢里程碑啊
<maya1> 额
<naked89> 动车  死了多少
<maya1> 嘿黑的 丑死了
<gebjgd> maya1 moto C6
<maya1> nokia
<maya1> = =！
<UTF-8> 不过c6的键盘手感不错
<gebjgd> maya1 ?
<maya1> 恩恩 喜欢C6的键盘~
<gebjgd> maya1 我看看
<maya1> = =！
<maya1> 肿么看。。
<maya1> 哦
<UTF-8> 结婚照，哈哈
<maya1> 我有照片
<maya1> 恩恩
<sikao_lfs1> 若一个老板在一个项目上玩不转了，虽然老子心情很沉重，但为了保存实力东山再起，或换 个地方继续当老板，宣布倒闭未尝不是一种方案；公司的“知识小资”可以神色坦然地选择换槽，“此处不养爷，自有养爷处”；而“身份小资”可就惨了，揪住衣 襟，抱住大腿：“主子，我们怎么办啊？”。我们经常在QQ群、IS频道听到左派的类似口气ï¼
<naked89> ……
<UTF-8> 能发连接吗？
<naked89> 谁结婚了
<naked89> 有点热
<maya1> 这里能发
<naked89> 没了ipv6的日子  真不好过
<gebjgd> maya1 好别扭的键盘
<maya1> http://b77.photo.store.qq.com/http_imgload.cgi?/rurl4_b=7e36bc9a5eaeb1f7849b8adc5a75b848fec32d7f37c1d0156245fe2fb068350a060509884f7bf54fa005f50dbac1aeaf708fb1cd6a242589839e83f8b26a3dc8594de8545401c93a244734c5020a7e6da8999e0e&a=77&b=77
<maya1> 额
<maya1> 换电脑了看样子
<maya1> 这link白发了= =
<maya1> http://b77.photo.store.qq.com/http_imgload.cgi?/rurl4_b=7e36bc9a5eaeb1f7849b8adc5a75b848fec32d7f37c1d0156245fe2fb068350a060509884f7bf54fa005f50dbac1aeaf708fb1cd6a242589839e83f8b26a3dc8594de8545401c93a244734c5020a7e6da8999e0e&a=77&b=77
<naked89> 这手机要多少米？
<euroford> 龘
<UTF-8> 我的本子啊
<maya1>  gebjgd
<maya1> link发给你了。。。
<gebjgd> maya1 还是觉得htc的键盘哼顺手
<naked89> maya1: 这手机要多少米
<UTF-8> 1420
<maya1> = =
<UTF-8> æ°´è´§
<gebjgd> maya1 Nokia的机器不喜欢
<snugglecat> maya1, 你和手机结婚了？？？？
<naked89> 行的呢
<maya1> 1750
<joycexu> 蛮好看的
<maya1> 其实是1450    中介人没要那30
<joycexu> 笔记本也是
<maya1> 猫叔
<snugglecat> 怎么 猫妹
<maya1> 是两个手机结婚  不是我和手机结婚
<UTF-8> 笔记本是俺的。。
<maya1> ==
<snugglecat> 哦
<ScarletWolf> 我来了。。。
<Scofield> P<
<UTF-8> 雪狼？
<ScarletWolf> 真成了血狼了。。。
<ScarletWolf> SnowWolf被占用了
<GB2312> km
<snugglecat> arch 怎么装 flash 啊， 官方下载的也装不了
<naked89> Scarlet 猩红
<maya1> http://b68.photo.store.qq.com/http_imgload.cgi?/rurl4_b=e7a998587fedb519b1a6d9b9631155dd4d528ee87b4ebda21cbffc0c7b0e8d9c3757aa9cf7a45ebb468bf59be23e64619b80a70d31a81daed81cc965e0953faed6d133b2415a42e9a5ff4044a51296d4c964a119&a=68&b=68
<ScarletWolf> ...
<UTF-8> 装flashplugin不行吗，pacman
<maya1> 这是结婚照= =！
<naked89> 呃
<naked89> 我的手机就像我一样  至今是单身
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 什么手机
 * gebjgd 拉爽了
<ScarletWolf> 话说谁是n呢？GB2312？
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 不行， 提示不存在
<naked89> 好久好久的
<gebjgd> 出去逛街
<UTF-8> 。。。。
<UTF-8> 我是n
<maya1> UTF-8
<ScarletWolf> 哦
 * gebjgd 拉屎了。出门
<maya1> gebjgd别忘记提裤子
<UTF-8> aur里呢
<euroford> 𢗮
<gebjgd> maya1  提了
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 你搞直播吗
<maya1> 恩恩
<naked89> 屁屁擦干净了没
<maya1> 路上小心
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 我再看看
<naked89> arch长什么要
<UTF-8> flashplugin-prerelease
<naked89> 发个图
<snugglecat> 不对啊， 刚才怎么找到 flash 11了
<gebjgd> naked89 有洁身器就好了
<naked89> 洁身器是什么
<naked89> 东东
<gebjgd> 直接喷菊花
<naked89> 呃  ……
<gebjgd> 那叫一个舒服
<Big5> -.-
<UTF-8> 。。。
<naked89> 你用过了
<snugglecat> 部队啊
<GBK> = =
<snugglecat> 不对啊
<naked89> 长什么
<naked89> 淘宝上有吗
<Big5> hho
<Big5> sign...
<ScarletWolf> 谁总是改名字。。。
<gebjgd> naked89 国内家里有
<snugglecat> 怎么刚才我去到flash 11 的下载了
<naked89> 改名了  不好玩
<UTF-8> 以前刘德华代言的那个马桶？
<naked89> ……
 * gebjgd 出门
 * Big5 不送
<naked89> 看来你出不去了
<Big5> .
<naked89> 居然走了
<snugglecat> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<GBK> 哈哈
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Adobe Flash Player 11 Beta for Desktops - Adobe Labs
<snugglecat> 谁看看这个怎么装
<tusooa> MaskRay`: forever $ do #无穷循环?
<UTF-8> 我记得一直是pacman装的啊
<snugglecat> 现在貌似不行， 看看 我给的那个链接中 的 flash 11 怎么装
<OT_iux> http://pic.yupoo.com/jdvip/Bf9NygCI/medium.jpg
<naked89> 闪了 大家明天见
<Do_> do_loop_
<Do_> = =
<do_loop_> 我也成ID控了= =
<do_loop_> 怎么这么早就走了。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: WC2007 石头剪刀布 做过否?
<UTF-8> 下载了解压放到~/.mozilla/plugins?
<joycexu> 谁玩过warzone啊
<snugglecat> 看他的文件结构是 /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_adobe_flash_player.so
<snugglecat> flash 11 只能kde4 用？？？
<UTF-8> 外面不是还有个so么
<snugglecat> 没哇
<UTF-8> 其他的按照结构放
<snugglecat> 没哇
<do_loop_> 啊。。。
<do_loop_> 猫叔。。。。
<snugglecat> 就只有一个哇
<UTF-8> plugin for linux 32 bit installer啊
<snugglecat> 我是64的哇
<UTF-8> 哦，难怪pacman找不到
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 这是什么?  https://github.com/MaskRay/position-heap
<snugglecat> 怎么
<UTF-8> 64的夜游啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<UTF-8> libflashplayer。so
<snugglecat> 没这个文件
<snugglecat> 要下 32 的？？ 但我是 64的arch啊
<ScarletWolf> adobe官网有啊
<UTF-8> 关键我下了64位了夜游这个文件啊
<UTF-8> Download plug-in for Linux 64-bit (TAR.GZ 6.7 MB)
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 我说的是 flash 11
<ScarletWolf> 哦
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 解压没有你说的那文件。 我重新下载了， 可能上次我没下好就解压了
<UTF-8> 。。。
<snugglecat> 我下的是 flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311.tar.gz
<UTF-8> 我表示也是
<snugglecat> 怎么和你的不一样。 我人品不好？？ 遭报应了？？
<do_loop_> = =
<do_loop_> 猫叔淡定淡定
<Yucoscn> 最好的处理 zip CP936中文的乱码问题的办法是什么啊？
<namoamitafo> Yucoscn: 7z x
<UTF-8> 。。。
<Yucoscn> ～～～刚试过啊～木用呢 ～～呜呜
<snugglecat> 没有没有就是没有哇
<UTF-8> 。。。
<UTF-8> aur装吧
<do_loop_> 。。。。。。。。。。
<UTF-8> pkgname=flashplugin-prerelease pkgver=11.0.1.60
<snugglecat> 我就装11 就装11
<UTF-8> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=32072
<^k^> ⇪ title: AUR (en) - flashplugin-prerelease
<do_loop_> 猫叔  我表示换怀疑你的心理年龄
<snugglecat> 我就装那个， 我就装那个
<ScarletWolf> ...
<UTF-8> aur就是11啊
<UTF-8> 。。。
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 和我儿子一样
<UTF-8> 。。。。
<ScarletWolf> 乖，不哭。。。
<do_loop_> 啊   好吧。。。
<snugglecat> 我要官网的11，我要管网的11
<do_loop_> 猫叔儿子现在多大了
<ScarletWolf> +_=
<snugglecat> 6岁
<UTF-8> 那个也是官网的啊
<UTF-8> 。。。。。
<do_loop_> 噢噢
<do_loop_> 快上学了
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 不是
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 肯定不是
<UTF-8> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11/flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_32_071311.tar.gz
<UTF-8> 用的这个
<ScarletWolf> 官网那个是11吧？
<snugglecat> UTF-8, qt4 也说是官网编译， 我才不信
<ScarletWolf> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe Flash Player 11 Beta for Desktops | applications, content and videos - Adobe Labs
<snugglecat> UTF-8, qt4 也说是官网编译， 我才不信
<do_loop_> = =
<ScarletWolf> 链接里都写出来了
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你看PKGBUILD啊
<UTF-8> 不是官网的难道还能是山寨的啊
<UTF-8> 。。。。
<snugglecat> arch源里的qt4就有问题。
<snugglecat> arch源里的qt4就有问题。
<snugglecat> arch和天朝的官员有得一拼。 说什么都不相信
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你可以abs啊
<UTF-8> 那乃就别用arch了
<UTF-8> 。。。。
<ScarletWolf> 官网是11，凑合用吧：http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Adobe Flash Player 11 Beta for Desktops - Adobe Labs
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 用的亲切
<UTF-8> 。。。
<UTF-8> 被欺骗的亲切？
<snugglecat> 离开了不信任的环境， 我还不习惯了
<UTF-8> ......
<UTF-8> 乃真实天朝的合格子民
<namoamitafo> 用gentoo吧
<ScarletWolf> ...
<UTF-8> 是啊是啊
<snugglecat> :)
<UTF-8> gentoo，gentoo
<do_loop_> :D
<UTF-8> :-D
<UTF-8> 让你high到极点
<ScarletWolf> 官网被无视了。。。
<do_loop_> UTF-8
<UTF-8> 编译webkit-gtk老半天了
<do_loop_> 怎么爽了= =
<UTF-8> 恩恩
<UTF-8> 编译半天老爽了
<do_loop_> 好吧 哈哈
<UTF-8> 能当电磁炉用
<do_loop_> = =
<do_loop_> 原理不一样
<namoamitafo> 编译出kernel panic更爽
<snugglecat> 怎么安装 aur的忘了
<do_loop_> 电磁炉又不是本身发热
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: yaourt
<UTF-8> yaourt或者下tarball来makepkg
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 那个装不了
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: packer
<ScarletWolf> 算了，我也换成flash 11。。。
<UTF-8> 。。
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 你也骗人。 那个按 yaourt 的 wiki 的做， 装不了
<do_loop_> = =
<do_loop_> 猫叔哪里人啊~
<UTF-8> ？
<UTF-8> 什么装不了？
<snugglecat> 广东
<snugglecat> yaourt， 按wiki的做， 做不了， makepkg这一步纠错
<UTF-8> 雪狼不是portage里的flash吗
<UTF-8> ？
<do_loop_> 啊。。。
<do_loop_> 现在就在广东啊。。。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 别人弄yaourt都没问题的, 就你问题, 阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> 和尚也会骗人了
<UTF-8> 缺什么包在aur找缺的包啊
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 是的
<do_loop_> 噢噢
<wsk170> awk 里获取毫秒么？
<snugglecat> 没提示， 就一 error 后面说错误了
<snugglecat> 没说缺什么
<UTF-8> 啥error
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 忘了， 恨死了 和尚。 伤心的事情不记心上。
<UTF-8> 。。。。
<wsk170> toall: awk 里能获取到毫秒不？
<do_loop_> 在运行一次  把错误记住= =
<do_loop_> 记不住就写在纸上lol
<namoamitafo> http://archlinux.fr/yaourt-en#get_it
<^k^> ⇪ title: yaourt: a pacman frontend « Archlinux.fr
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 你让我记住这个恨吗， 我运行一次，就恨一次
<UTF-8> 。。。。
<do_loop_> 猫叔还是把问题解决了要紧 是把~
<UTF-8> 那乃还是别用gentoo了
<UTF-8> 有的你恨了
<snugglecat> libvdpau: GPU acceleration on Nvidia card
<do_loop_> lol
<snugglecat> 那个啥意思
<namoamitafo> Ubuntu不是挺好
<UTF-8> 支持vdpau，nvidia的硬解
<snugglecat> warning: directory permissions differ on usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/
<snugglecat> filesystem: 775  package: 755
<snugglecat> 这又啥意思
<UTF-8> 权限不一致吧
<ScarletWolf> 警告，目录权限不一致
<euroford> snugglecat: 改成755啊
<Murray> ?
<snugglecat> 看看
<ubu> hi all
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你看我用不来arch就用ubuntu了
<UTF-8> 。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 哦
<^k^> ubu, 好  ㍮ 
<UTF-8> 用不来arch就换gentoo啊
<ubu> one issue, I met, could anyone help?
<GB2312> hi there
<ScarletWolf> 唉，又有人疯狂下载了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助贴。。。tar.gz包解压后没有install文件应该怎么安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339639 tar.gz包解压后没有install文件也没有configure应该怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwenlin — 2011-07-27 22:17
<namoamitafo> 没好机器和时间折腾
<jesse_> hi guys!
<UTF-8> hi gays
<jesse_> Ubuntu!
<ubu> where g++ build, there is error "error: ‘strcmp’ was not declared in this scope". Am i mssing lib in ubuntu?
<ScarletWolf> 习惯了hi gays。。。
<UTF-8> 哈哈
<jesse_> T_T
<namoamitafo> 所以回到ubuntu, 进而用debian.
<cfy> debian +1
<cfy> edison0354: 代码呢？
<ScarletWolf> strcmp？It's from string.h
<UTF-8> ubuntu很好就是半年装一次比较蛋疼
<cfy> 换debian....
<snugglecat> 装上了
<ubu> ok..
<ubu> try again
<ubu> but can make in Red hat
<snugglecat> 要重启机器吗
<snugglecat> 怎么还是提示缺少 plugin
<ScarletWolf> glib or glibc？
<UTF-8> 是不是build-essential什么的没装？
<UTF-8> 手动装的？
<namoamitafo> archlinux里面叫做base-devel
<ubu> ok string.h works
<UTF-8> 重启不需要
<namoamitafo> linux很少需要重启的
<UTF-8> 换内核。。。
<ubu> 但是 error: ‘exit’ was not declared in this scope
<namoamitafo> 为啥要换内核
<ubu> 众位大侠有啥办法吗
<ScarletWolf> #include <stdlib.h>
<ScarletWolf> UTF-8，这里可以ping吗？
<namoamitafo> ScarletWolf: C++用这个?!
<ScarletWolf> 可是他用了。。。
<ScarletWolf> 我也没办法。。。
<namoamitafo> ubu: #include <cstdlib>
<namoamitafo> ubu: 不是<stdlib.h>
<ubu> ok 搞定。。。
<ScarletWolf> 也行吧
<ScarletWolf> C++里，把原来C的那些头文件改了个名字
<edison0354> cfy:  jyf失踪了
<ubu> 为何redhat不用加，而ubuntu要加呢？
<namoamitafo> 有些情况会编译出错的
<ScarletWolf> 内容改了么？
<namoamitafo> 不是改名字这么简单
<ScarletWolf> 我不太清楚
<namoamitafo> 你看源代码去
<ScarletWolf> 哦
<ubu> 可能编译器的关系
<ScarletWolf> 本来就应该包含的。。。
<ScarletWolf> 函数使用前，都要include相应的头文件。。。
<ubu> 我直接加在源代码里了
<ScarletWolf> 编译器自己可找不到
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ubu> 运行完就   terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'   what():  basic_string::substr
<ScarletWolf> 你调用的系统函数，也把代码放进去了？？
<ScarletWolf> 越界了。。。
<ubu> 哪个越界了？
<ScarletWolf> 看不到你的代码，不清楚情况啊。。。
<ScarletWolf> 贴在论坛里吧
<ubu> 可能读配置文件出问题了 看一下log
<snugglecat> knownbad, arch 怎么 安装 flash a
<snugglecat> 我装了 flash 11
<snugglecat> 不行
<snugglecat> UTF-8, 行了， 不知道刚才为什么不行
<snugglecat> arch没声音怎么办啊
<ScarletWolf> 不是有ArchWiki么。。。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<do_loop_> 大叔还在纠结= =
<euroford> 有人玩过sunpinyin的词库导入吗？
<euroford> 这个东东很邪恶啊
<jesse_> 请问一下，Ubuntu字符界面中文乱码怎么解决啊？
<euroford> 搜狗和谷歌的词库都可以导入
<UTF-8> ....
<edison0354> euroford: 因为搜狗的词库是纯文本的……
<ScarletWolf> 字体吧。。。
<euroford> edison0354: 网站下载的都是scel的
<ScarletWolf> IRC比GTalk群还乱。。。
<euroford> google词库里面还有，AV的专门词库
<snugglecat> 声音中 获得SPDIF输出
<snugglecat> 声音中 “获得SPDIF输出” 是啥意思
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> 请问googlepinyin怎么回事
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么失踪了？去温州了？
<edison0354> cfy: ……………………
<cfy> edison0354: 下次来嘉兴。。。我给你演示common lisp XD
<euroford> namoamitafo: google开发的拼音输入法啊
<namoamitafo> euroford: 下午的时候我好像看到说fcitx-googlepinyin
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 不是车头歪掉下去的，是后面的车飞到前面的再掉下去的
<euroford> namoamitafo: sunpinyin可以把google的词库导入
<snugglecat> do_loop_, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=47104
<do_loop_> 额
<do_loop_> 好吧
<edison0354> cfy: 木有米
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是这个意思
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 能 解答你的 问题了不
<edison0354> cfy: 可以考虑你来帝都
<euroford> namoamitafo: 没看到啊
<namoamitafo> euroford: 等会儿我去google下
<euroford> google好像还没有linux的吧
<do_loop_> 好的  我先看下
<jesse_> 童鞋们，我要disconnect了啊！
<do_loop_> = =
<do_loop_> 猫叔、、
<do_loop_> snugglecat  看完了。。
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 那么快啊， 我听到我猫公叫了， 出去完了一天一夜了
<do_loop_> 啊。。。
<euroford> 苍井空
<namoamitafo> euroford: 你错了, 时代变了
<namoamitafo> euroford: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max-flow_min-cut_theorem
<^k^> ⇪ title: Max-flow min-cut theorem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<namoamitafo> euroford: 抱歉, 地址给错了
<do_loop_> 有没有带仔回来
<namoamitafo> euroford: chakra-project.org/ccr/packages.php?ID=2123&setlang=el_GR
<euroford> 刚刚导入了一个AV词库，还行
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我这里要被reset的, 不知道你能否看
<cfy> edison0354: 那我现在给你演示
<do_loop_> 猫叔 你儿子都什么时候睡觉啊。。。
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av120674/ 没时间
<euroford> namoamitafo: 可以看到
<cfy> edison0354: .....
<namoamitafo> euroford: 你看下, 我这里会被reset
<euroford> namoamitafo: 你不是在台湾吗？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是
<euroford> cssplay是作者？
<edison0354> euroford: 是csslayer……
<namoamitafo> euroford: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/source/checkout?repo=fcitx-googlepinyin
<^k^> ⇪ title: Source Checkout - fcitx - Fcitx - Free Chinese Input Toy of X - Google Project Hosting
<do_loop_> 猫叔去照顾他的猫公了= =
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 没找到， 听到他声了。 没见他
<do_loop_> = =
<do_loop_> 传说中的声的衍射么。。。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 不知道。 那母猫在望夫
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac220728/
<snugglecat> 公猫出去玩
<do_loop_> 哎。。。。
<snugglecat> 今天我都每隔一段时间出去找一下
<do_loop_> 猫叔  你给俺讲笑话吧。。。
<do_loop_> 故事也行。。。
<snugglecat> 全大院都知道我是专找猫的了
<snugglecat> 啥故事啊
<do_loop_> 把跟你儿子讲的也跟俺讲一遍
<snugglecat> ...................
<snugglecat> 池塘边有个青蛙在着老婆
<do_loop_> 恩~
<adam8157> roylez_: 在北京地铁从没见过神人...无趣的帝都啊
<snugglecat> 池塘边有个青蛙他在找老婆
<moriramar> adam8157: 神人？
<do_loop_> 恩~
<roylez_> adam8157: 拿爱疯4的女人都是疯子吗？
<euroford> namoamitafo: 需要这个 http://code.google.com/p/libgooglepinyin/
<snugglecat> 找到一个hh他就这么说， 呱呱，呱呱， 请你嫁给我
<namoamitafo> euroford: 主要关心这有啥好处
<do_loop_> 恩~
<snugglecat> “我不是一个青蛙请你看明白”
<adam8157> roylez_: 我被她雷到了...
<euroford> namoamitafo: google的词库非常多的
<snugglecat> “我只是一只猫咪跟你配不来”
<adam8157> roylez_: 呀, 前面还有个"@" 开光了啊
<namoamitafo> euroford: fcitx-googlepinyin到底是词库还是module
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 应该是module
<euroford> wrapper
<edison0354> namoamitafo: 引擎一类的
<roylez_> adam8157: 前面有几个烂人聊政治，主席来主席去的，正带了帽子准备踢人，他又不说主席了
<jiero> roylez主席还好吗？
<namoamitafo> edison0354: 恩, 是啥新引擎得关注下
<jiero> 不玩了？
<do_loop_> 猫叔。。
<do_loop_> 我在听。。
<happyaron> 面主席好。
<cfy> edison0354: 没有米。。。。。
<adam8157> 主席这两天很暴躁
<moriramar> happyaron: 破字……
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥？
<jiero> iphone 4 出了 几千万部了吧。
<adam8157> 感觉的
<adam8157> 你看...
<savr> niiiiiihow
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 拜見 harry
<happyaron> 我又没谈政治啊。
 * adam8157 哦弥陀佛, 我洗澡去了
<do_loop_> = =
<jiero> happyaron: 我谈了，别踢我
<cfy> edison0354: 好看？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你應該跟 roylez_ 說
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不是 happy 嗎？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: fcitx-googlepinyin怎么回事
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我沒幽默感……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦，打錯了，，，是 新神纔對
<moriramar> 纔字早就不用了好吧……
<moriramar> 古人都不這麼用了……
<happyaron> jiero: 呃，和主席说
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 那是个wrapper
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 算是 libgooglepinyin 和 fcitx 之间的中间件吧。
<moriramar> 智能卡是什麼東東？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 效果?
<jiero> happyaron: 没动静。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不知道，，我只知道 fedora有個智能卡程式 esc
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我現在翻譯 Enigmail，中間有這些內容。
<moriramar> 怕翻譯錯了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ...是不是 密鑰加密的，，
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：当然是啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 滾～～～
<cfy> edison0354: 不好看。。。
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 啥效果？
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
<happyaron> namoamitafo: libgooglepinyin提供拼音算法，fcitx提供一个平台。
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 等管理把你封印
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<moriramar> .oicebot off
<cfy> .oicebot off
<happyaron> moriramar: 说吧，说完遇到问题大家可以讨论，哈哈
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 你用下来如何
<moriramar> happyaron: 說了，就是想問問這個東西是什麼。上Wiki看暈掉了……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 最好。寫清楚，如何加密解密郵件的操作。。
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 不支持双拼，全拼上词准确性比sunpinyin好。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，上面到沒說這個，畢竟不是給加密專業人士使用，原來的英語就沒說這些內容。
<happyaron> moriramar: enigmail是thunderbird的一个插件，用来帮忙做gpg加密/签署/解密的。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不過我怕會出錯。另外，我還不知道正體中文那玩意是不是叫智能卡。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..我在用，，雖然我不發佈公鑰
<moriramar> happyaron: 這個我知道。我現在用在。不過目前中文環境下 Bug 比較多。
<happyaron> moriramar: 什么bug呢
<do_loop_> 怎么出来繁体帝帝了= =
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ...我也不清楚，，你去 #fedora-zh 或 happyaron 找術語表
<snugglecat> 公猫终于回来了
<happyaron> 术语表我不记得在哪里了，找#fedora-zh的人要吧。。。
<moriramar> happyaron: 多了。TB3.3版本的時候我是生成公鑰不顯示在列表中。5.0的時候中文環境下直接沒有 Enigmail 菜單。
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 听到故事了吗
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 啥时候进源
<do_loop_> 大叔 你哪儿去了啊
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 去抓猫回来
<moriramar> happyaron: 英語環境下沒事，所以我才開始做正中翻譯。
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 那还不清楚
<do_loop_> 留我一人在这等啊等  等啊等。。。
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 我正在做，得等fcitx 4.1发布了才能进
<moriramar> happyaron: 都想放棄直接改用英語模式了，不過還是想挺下正中。
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 现在最多进experimental
<snugglecat> 我想申请下面楼梯大门开一小门让猫自由出入
<happyaron> moriramar: 那就翻译吧。。。
<snugglecat> 不用我每次都去着
<do_loop_> 野猫就进来了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我現在yum update thunderbird=5.0 用的是updates-testing 的源，，不過沒有中文翻譯，，那個加密解密的插件還能用
<do_loop_> 好啦  继续讲故事吧~
<edison0354> cfy: 这一话看的无语掉了……
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<moriramar> happyaron: 所以我來問問，Smartcard是什麼東西，最好有個圖讓我看看。Google上圖太雜了，不知道哪個是……
<edison0354> cfy: 会长是女仆大人看完了，好看啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我是說那個 thunderbird v5.0 是英文版，，沒有人翻譯，，
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 你还想被禁言啊
<happyaron> mayli: smartcard 是智能卡
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 那個插件倒是有中文翻譯
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: TB現在有翻譯了，不知道Fedora更新了沒。
<happyaron> moriramar: 智能卡
<cfy> edison0354: 就你刚给我的那个？
<moriramar> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> mayli: 抱歉发错人了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 没觉得。。。
<do_loop_> 肿么啦= =
<happyaron> moriramar: 智能卡，就是网银的那个usbkey
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 问你一下， 国外怎么养猫的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ fedora的TB5還沒有翻譯成中文的
<edison0354> cfy: 不是刚刚那个……
<moriramar> happyaron: 哦！！！大概知道了。
<edison0354> cfy: 刚刚那个是kamisama dolls，新番……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: ........
<edison0354> cfy: 会长是女仆大人是10年的旧番了……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 翻譯是 Mozilla 發佈的說……只是Fedora沒引入罢了。
<cfy> edison0354: 这么老。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: banshee?
<edison0354> cfy: 不过男主的CV是一样的……
<edison0354> happyaron: 进行中……
<moriramar> edison0354: 你土了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..看來我又一次提前用了某個套件了
<moriramar> edison0354: Kamisama dolls 是7月番。
<edison0354> moriramar: 所以还在看……
<edison0354> moriramar: 刚看完最新话……
<moriramar> edison0354: 神樣ドルズ
<edison0354> moriramar: 其实主要原因是刚养肥……
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 据我所知， 国外猫都是自由出入的。 但我这里没这个条件啊。 我猫走出大楼外了。 可能他是从二楼跳下去的， 问题是， 他跳不上来
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我也喜歡看那個神之記事本
<moriramar> edison0354: 昨天我就看了。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你更土了，神之記事本不是我說的那個。
<edison0354> moriramar: 今天日本才播……你昨天就看了……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ，。。。神之筆電，
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你在国外， 我想问一下， 国外这种住公寓楼的， 下面楼梯口是不是也有大门， 有大门会不会留给宠物出入的小门。
<moriramar> edison0354: 哈？哦，我土了，昨天看的是夏目，搞混了。
<edison0354> moriramar: 你更更土了……
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt:  那个动画好看？我最近闹动画荒，没得看的了。只好看老的后宫片。。。。。
<edison0354> moriramar: 听说夏目的妖怪很萌？
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 夏目。
<edison0354> sikao_lfs1: ………………………………
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 。。。自己去 mldonkey搜索
<moriramar> edison0354: 我為了3代，把1、2都補了，目前現在下高清留存。
<edison0354> sikao_lfs1: 明日的与一直接性的勾起了我的声控之魂了……
<edison0354> moriramar: 不看
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ moriramar 說的是翻譯和動漫。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 惨。最近k发疯了嘛?看来变了设置。
<sushubin_> 想问问，怎么用ＶＰＮ国外一些网站？
<sushubin_> 用ＶＰＮ上
<moriramar> ^k^: 操你媽操你媽操你媽操你媽操你媽
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ moriramar這次是罵你
<moriramar> 我受不了了……
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ moriramar這次是罵你母親
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我这样养猫好累啊。 关键他可以出去不能回来。 我看过些美剧， 独栋的房子， 主人回放一个小门让宠物自由出入。 但那些多户的公寓， 怎么做的
<moriramar> ^k^: 才把 Firefox Thunderbird 給修理好，上來松口氣還來這出。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 它一出去， 每隔一段时间就得出去找
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 要不然， 他回不来
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ moriramar修的是正體中文，，沒有修我們的簡體版
<snugglecat> 谁还在国外的， 说说国外养宠物，特别是猫。 怎么做的
<snugglecat> 谁还在国外的， 说说国外养宠物，特别是猫。 怎么做的
<moriramar> edison0354: 就為了夏目的歌我也要看。
<^k^> moriramar, 休息一下...  ㍯ 
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 沒，修理是因為curl更新出錯，還有我把 hardened-sources 策略太嚴了。
<edison0354> moriramar: 对娘娘无爱
<moriramar> ^k^: 這還差不多。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ,,嗯，那你幫忙叫 fedora的fx 和TB的維護者去更新下。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我是 Gentoo 的，不是 Fedora 的……
<snugglecat> 艾
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: bug 已經在處理了。Curl 這次影响的面太大了。
<cfy> curl?
<moriramar> cfy: 對。
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 没人回答我。 你那边的人怎么养猫的， 会不会留个小门给猫出入的
<cfy> moriramar: 什么事情？
<do_loop_> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 可是 microcai也是 gentoo的，，還是在幫fedora處理bug
<do_loop_> 俺们这  猫从下水道回家
<moriramar> cfy: Curl 7.21.7 發佈。其中 /usr/include/curl/types.h 被取消了。結果不少包編譯失敗。
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 猫会回家的。 关键是我这的条件， 能出去， 但回不来， 下面楼梯口有大门锁着
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。。。。我是debian...
<moriramar> cfy: 另外，好像因為更新，Thunderbird /Xulrunner/Firefox都有編譯失敗。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那是微菜，我不管。
<sushubin_> 有人能教下我吗？怎么用ＶＰＮ上网啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..嗯。好吧，，我準備睡覺了，，再會
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 它很大可能从一楼上二楼那转折的地方，跳出去的。 但他跳不上来，其他没地方让它回来了
<do_loop_> 买个电焊  买个mask  把你家猫身高 三围量一下     在大门上焊出个你家猫的专用通道
<cfy> debian下个 wheezy,要2013年发布。。。。
<cfy> 我表示到时候，跨版本升级应该压力很大吧。。。
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 我想像 大院管理申请在楼梯口大门开个小门， 让我猫回来。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 晚安。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 会有release note的
<do_loop_> 猫叔  go ahead!
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哇塞。。。一篇文章。。。好吧。。。
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 好吧， 但我想有没有这个惯例的。
<namoamitafo> cfy: ?
<do_loop_> 哈哈
<do_loop_> 大叔  你好阔爱。。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: release note啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: 对, 你不用怕的
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 你们像我酱紫的条件的， 楼梯口有大门的，会不会在下面留个宠物进出的小门
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我都是testing跑也没问题
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦。。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我的vps用的unstable....
<snugglecat> 猫是关不住的， 但他会回来。 能自己回来我就不用隔一段时间就得出去找一次
<do_loop_> 我家住农村  不存在这样的鸟问题= =！
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 哦。 那倒是
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我源列表里面不仅有unstable, 还有experimental
<do_loop_> 在大门外给他安个家吧= =
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那可是vps啊。。。我得找某人聊聊。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 啥vps
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 怎么安啊。 那不得我每次都送食物给他？？
<cfy> namoamitafo: iperl.co.cc
<namoamitafo> cfy: 哦, 不关心了
<moriramar> 最後266條翻譯……全是長句子……
<do_loop_> 傍晚放好  晚上他呆在里面
<do_loop_> 白天大门开了  再把它弄回来
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 如果在外面安了家， 基本就成野猫了。 和我们就没联系了
<cfy> namoamitafo: .
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 猫晚上才不呆着呢，要不抓老鼠，要不找女朋友
<do_loop_> 很喜欢那只猫吗。。。
<do_loop_> 哦~
<do_loop_> 大叔陪他一起去找女朋友吧~
<do_loop_> 再把他抱回家~
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 喜欢啊。 俩猫最漂亮，但又最爱出去。另一只老师， 但就憨厚
<do_loop_> 噢噢
<do_loop_> 加油贤妻  还出去拈花惹草
<snugglecat> do_loop_, 不单我啊， 我那母猫很痴恋那公猫
<do_loop_> 家有
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<do_loop_> 太过分了。。。
<snugglecat> 刚才那公猫一叫， 那母猫第一反应就是趴到晾台看
<do_loop_> 好感人。
<edison0354> moriramar: [110727]「神様ドォルズ」OP+ED 石川智晶 不完全燃焼/スイッチが入ったら[无损+MP3]   这货终于出来了！！！！
<BIN-Y> edison0354:¸ø¸ö´«ËÍÃÅ¡­¡­
<^k^> BIN-Y:say edison0354:给个传送门…… in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<edison0354> BIN-Y: http://u.115.com/file/dng5qxip#
<GB2312> ^K^,,, oops
<BIN-Y> °¥£¬ÃüÁîÊÇ/charset utf-8ô£¿
<^k^> BIN-Y:say 哎，命令是/charset utf-8么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> GB2312, 休息一下...  ㍯ 
<BIN-Y> òËÆopera²»Ö§³ÖºÙ¡­¡­ CHARSET Unknown command
<^k^> BIN-Y:say 貌似opera不支持嘿…… CHARSET Unknown command in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<moriramar> edison0354: 石川的歌很給力呀。
<do_loop_> 我正好缺歌听
<edison0354> moriramar: 话说你是几个月前的那个hy什么吗？
<moriramar> edison0354: 幾個月前？
<BIN-Y> 测试是不是utf-8了
<BIN-Y> 貌似没问题了
 * edison0354 坐等青之驱魔师OST1的无损！
<edison0354> moriramar: 额，那估计不是了……
<moriramar> edison0354: 哦！青之拔毛師！！
<do_loop_> snugglecat我去睡觉了。
<edison0354> moriramar: 巨好听！
<moriramar> OP1不錯，OP2不好。OP2不按節奏來很難受。
<edison0354> moriramar: OP2/ED2都不如1
<edison0354> moriramar: 还有我说的是OST……不是OP/ED……
<moriramar> edison0354: ED1/2都無愛。OST的話都是順着來的。
<moriramar> edison0354: 話說南里侑香現在看來是不和梶浦做了。
<edison0354> moriramar: ED1多好听啊！
<edison0354> moriramar: 那俩都无爱
<moriramar> edison0354: 梶浦大愛。
<moriramar> edison0354: ED1 沒覺得，特普通的一首曲子。
<edison0354> moriramar: 多听几遍……
<moriramar> 聽太多了，受不了了。這不是日常的OP，聽多了就洗腦的那種。
<moriramar> edison0354: Sacred7 第一集完全就是個吐槽用作品……
<edison0354> moriramar: 你看最新话了吗？
<moriramar> Sacred7？
<edison0354> moriramar: 恩，看了最新话你就不会这么说了
<BIN-Y> scared7……猪脚爆发就无敌类动画么？
<alvin_rxg> da jia hao
<edison0354> BIN-Y: 现在还不无敌
<moriramar> edison0354: 好吧。
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 好
<moriramar> edison0354: 看完第1話實在受不了了。五道杠的吐槽都出來了……
<alvin_rxg> wo ai ni men
<edison0354> moriramar: 看了最新话，你就会发现第一话的槽点都是浮云
<moriramar> edison0354: ……我有不好的預感。
<BIN-Y> edison0354:呃看到那种趋势了……
<edison0354> BIN-Y: kamisama dolls才是，主角弱到了随便秒个BOSS玩
<edison0354> BIN-Y: 现在开无敌挂的动画不是很多了
<edison0354> BIN-Y: 主角被虐才有人看……
<BIN-Y> edison0354:神dolls的猪脚不是已经木有dolls了么，只是个凡人而已啊
<moriramar> edison0354: 難得有個強勢的也不錯。
<edison0354> BIN-Y: 据说漫画还有一只kami没现身，估计就是主角的了
<moriramar> edison0354: 主要是廢柴看廢柴男主有共鳴，不廢些的看廢柴男主會被洗腦。
<edison0354> moriramar: 你是在吐槽尼桑么……
<moriramar> edison0354: 那是其中之一。
<edison0354> moriramar: 尼桑多萌啊！乃们不许黑尼桑！
<moriramar> edison0354: 各種後宮片的男主不都是廢柴嗎？
<moriramar> edison0354: 百合子無愛。
<BIN-Y> 尼桑……貌似那动画没看过
 * edison0354 石川阿姨的新歌下下来了……
<edison0354> moriramar: 尼桑多萌啊！
<moriramar> edison0354: 阿姨說之後，阿姨就是各種洗腦。
<BIN-Y> edison0354 石川阿姨的新歌下下来了……
<edison0354> moriramar: 当妈不算废柴，智神也不废
<BIN-Y> edison0354 石川阿姨的新歌下下来了…… 这种是怎么发出来的
 * alvin_rxg ceshi ce shi ce shi
<moriramar> BIN-Y: /me
<moriramar> edison0354: 你聽過戰國 Basara 的石川的歌嗎？
<edison0354> BIN-Y: ？
<edison0354> moriramar: 不看那片……
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 拼音的脚本移植过来了…… =.=
<moriramar> edison0354: 游戲有個《逆光》、動畫有個《淚腺》
<moriramar> edison0354: 我說歌。
<moriramar> edison0354: 我也不看兩男人純搞基
<edison0354> moriramar: 虽然有若本爷，有泽野弘之
 * BIN-Y 正在下载空镜BDRIP
<edison0354> BIN-Y: 硬盘鸭梨很大
<moriramar> BIN-Y: 我表示我有720p就行了。
 * BIN-Y 测试成功
<BIN-Y> edison0354:近期入手了1TB仓库盘
<edison0354> BIN-Y: 表示昨天看到了明日的与一的CV表后……无视剧情，无视人设神马的，直接去拖了DVDRIP……
<edison0354> BIN-Y: 求旧硬盘
<moriramar> edison0354: 那高達OO的《もう何も怖くない》/石川智晶你也有了？
<BIN-Y> moriramar:我下载了扎质量rmvb，然后么看就直接下BD看了
<moriramar> BIN-Y: 1TB小了……
<edison0354> moriramar: 不看高达
<moriramar> BIN-Y: 我同學3月買了個1TB的盤，6月就不夠了。
<edison0354> moriramar: 我比他快
<BIN-Y> moriramar:对于我这个长期小硬盘使用者来说，没那个么快……
<moriramar> edison0354: 那你直接錯過石川兩首好曲
 * edison0354 你妹啊！！！石川阿姨的新专集竟然没BK……
<moriramar> edison0354: 你比他快就鬼了，人家之前已经費掉了2個包的DVD
<moriramar> edison0354: 就花了4個月的時間。
<moriramar> edison0354: 你先費那多光盤再去比速度吧。
<edison0354> moriramar: DVD不靠谱，这是导致我入TB的直接原因
<moriramar> edison0354: 他買硬盤還是我讓去買的。給他算算發現DVD貴些。
<edison0354> moriramar: DVD保质期
<moriramar> edison0354: 保質期如何？
<BIN-Y> 洗澡睡觉，两位晚安……
<moriramar> BIN-Y: 晚安。
<edison0354> moriramar: 很差很差
<moriramar> edison0354: 嗯，為這事我爸還和我爭，我都不想打擊他自尊心了。
<moriramar> edison0354: 之前還和我爭像 OpenSSH 這樣開源的安全方案是不安全的，要不給人看才安全……
<moriramar> edison0354: 我說人家給你看你都破不了。
<edison0354> moriramar: 你爸干啥的……
<moriramar> edison0354: 搞工程的……半路子程式員。
<moriramar> edison0354: 天天折騰個 Windows，和我說讓我安殺毒軟體。我說我技術好不中毒。他天天吵……
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 让你在 linux 上安装？
<moriramar> edison0354: 前些天還讓我注意保證我信息安全。我說我這LUKS都配上了，誰破了誰牛……
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 對，我都說了我在用 Linux……
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 受不了了……
 * edison0354  铁道部发言人昨日给出了火车事故最合理的解释：火车追尾视频中出现的巨大闪光，这其实是哈利波特大战伏地魔。至于为什么被宣布没有生命迹象的车厢里又抬出一名活着的儿童，大家注意她额头上的闪电伤疤就会恍然大悟了。我只能说：这一切都是奇迹，你们麻瓜理解不了。
 * edison0354 生得计划，死得随机，活得奇迹
<alvin_rxg> linux 已经很安全了，再安全就是 防火墙 和 selinux 了
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 天天問我寫程式怎么不搞DLL……我說我寫那些個Mathematica要個鬼的DLL……就是用C寫也是SO呀……
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 我用grsecurity的，不用selinux
<alvin_rxg> o
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 防火墙沒時間學，要學的東西太多了。
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 教你令尊玩玩 linux 咯
<moriramar> edison0354: 太強了。
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 人家搞工程的，用着自己寫的軟件才不會換呢。而且要和公司做數據，肯定不好換。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, linux  有高铁安全吗
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 前些日子還想着要做個大的工程軟件平臺，我一聽他說想用Windows寫就什麼想法都沒了。反正我也不參與
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 单说 linux 的话，挺安全的，但说给谁用的话，那就不一样了。
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你把不該開的開了，那比安全褲還不安全。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不说了。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 不说了
<moriramar> snugglecat: 好吧，你想體現什麼幽默感……
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 反正 Windows 也不是百害，開發在上面做沒什麼不對。我只是沒興趣罢了。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 一會 emerge -DNue world 一下，把所有包的編譯時間數據搞出來。
<snugglecat> 把母猫绝育了，反倒公猫悲剧了
<savr> niiiihow
<savr> how many years until china starts cracking down on vpns?
<moriramar> savr: Several years.
<savr> then what will we do?
<moriramar> savr: Move to those are not banned.
<savr> then what?
<moriramar> savr: If you feel that it is really a problem, the only suggestion I would give is to migrate to other countries.
<scriptkids> Networkmanager每次切换连接总是修改我的hostname怎么办?
<savr> I was hoping for a tunnel using satelights and the moon
<moriramar> savr: Nothing would happened in near future. Even the leader changed, I do not believe that any policies would change.
<savr> :(
<alvin_rxg> xD
<moriramar> scriptkids: 呃，我記得這個 Bug 好早了。
<moriramar> scriptkids: 搜索搜索吧。
<moriramar> scriptkids: 而且這個應該不是 NetworkManager 的問題，應該是 DHClient 的問題吧。
<moriramar> scriptkids: 向這個方向搜索可能比較好。當然也可能是個誤導。
<moriramar> savr: Well, watch Gundam OO and keep dreaming.
<savr> :P
<savr> hi alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> moin savr
<snugglecat> 有什么好的panel哇
<moriramar> snugglecat: Gnome-panel
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: tint2, bmpanel, pypanel, lxpanel
<snugglecat> 不要这个
<moriramar> snugglecat: ……
<alvin_rxg> gnome-do
<snugglecat> è°¢
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你這個人不懂礼貌。
<snugglecat> 我要有tary-icon的
<snugglecat> moriramar, 啥
<alvin_rxg> 都有，都有。。
<snugglecat> gnome-do 好像没把
<snugglecat> 好吧谢谢了
<snugglecat> moriramar, 谢谢了
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你應該回答，“謝謝，不過這個可能不太合適，還有其它的選項嗎？”什么就“不要這個”了
<moriramar> snugglecat: 哈哈哈哈
<snugglecat> 我太快了， 没留意语气
 * moriramar 調教 snugglecat 成功。
<snugglecat> 不好意思了
<snugglecat> :)
<moriramar> 哈哈哈哈
<moriramar> 不行了……
<snugglecat> 好把， 我去则么了
<snugglecat> 折腾了
<moriramar> lxpanel 還不錯，其它沒用過。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> thx
<alvin_rxg> tint2 漂亮
<scriptkids> moriramar: 好吧,,非常感谢..搜索一晚上了..
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦不过懒得配置
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 有 gui 工具的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 容易配置就好
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 貌似是 tint2-wizard
<snugglecat> 以前用过， 当时没有的
<snugglecat> 好把我试试看
<qmake> 百度空间这是肿么了……
<moriramar> scriptkids: 我個人推薦用其它桌面系统現在用的，而不是單獨的。感覺事少些。你懂的，有桌面環境的支持就意味着比較通用，很少會因為一些程式出小問題。但功能不見得多
<edison0354> moriramar: 战国banana的CV有点可怕啊……
<moriramar> edison0354: 明顯。
<moriramar> edison0354: 現在都玩名聲。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 真的有， 谢了， 够用了
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 完了……
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 我把 import export 翻譯成導出導入了……
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 人家用的是匯出匯入……
<euroford> ð¡¢¹
<savr> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/mar/15/china.china
<savr> 20rmb per day!?
<savr> 600 per month!?
<savr> how much would it cost to educate them enough to take over shanghai's expensive taxi fleet!?
<alvin_rxg> n/a
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ming_> 还有人在吗 我有问题请教 急
<alvin_rxg> savr: the article is written in year 2006. and now because of the inflation... already x5 or more
<savr> I know it was written in 2006
<alvin_rxg> savr: x5 is too much. maybe x3
<savr> umm no
<savr> factory workers in Zhejiang get around 1200
<savr> it should be around 900 in west china
<alvin_rxg> yo
<savr> Zhejiang has to give a lot of bonuses that west china does not
<alvin_rxg> which bonus?
<alvin_rxg> ming_: 半天了没问题？
<savr> lol
<savr> productivity bonuses
<savr> etc.
<alvin_rxg> aha, right
<ming_> 来了 来了 把右上角的音乐 声音不小心删了 怎么恢复阿
<alvin_rxg> ming_: 音乐？声音？
<ming_> 就是开机的时候 右上角面板有邮件阿 什么什么的那个
<alvin_rxg> ming_: 那可以在那上边的空白处，右键，其中的某个选项
<ming_> 我弄了 还是出不来阿
<alvin_rxg> - -! 你还是明天再问吧，那东西我很久没用了，不清楚具体该如何
<ming_> 恩 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, op
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: op
<savr> health care… day shift… etc.
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<gebjgd> 好威风
<gebjgd> 五哈哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> - -|||
<euroford> 终于知道为什么显示总是有些模糊了
<alvin_rxg> beck's 都没酒精的
<euroford> 明天确认一下
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 字体？分辨率？
<euroford> alvin_rxg: 嵌入的点阵字没有支持
<alvin_rxg> ?_?  那你说的是字体的渲染问题了？
<euroford> freetype的问题
<euroford> 有人玩过这个吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我想应该是渲染没配置好
<euroford> fontconfig也得改
<euroford> 明天再玩，886
<gebjgd> 额
<gebjgd> 差点断线
<gebjgd> 丢了op的宝座
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 爽么
<ming_> 刚刚那个问题解决了
<gebjgd> ming_, 啥问题？
<ming_> 就是右上角的图标没了
<ming_> 完了 右键添加 指示器小程序
<ming_> 再添加一个通知区域 就OK了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, bmpanel 还可以， 但是有个问题不支持中文
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的。搞不定打印机了
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hplip似乎有问题了
<snugglecat> 谁懂py的， 帮我一下
<snugglecat> import gtk 提示找不到 模块
<snugglecat> pygtk我已经安装
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<x14oy1n> .....
<snugglecat> python 程序怎么强制指定 python2版本啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么升级 arch 哇
<knownbad> 您哪位？
<snugglecat> 怎么有个 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu...这个的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我是靓女
<knownbad> 不穿裤子的？
<blueghost> 是我啦
<blueghost> 。。。。
<knownbad> 更糟
<blueghost> libppl_c.so.4 找不到我该装啥啊
<blueghost> 怎么升级 arch 的
<blueghost> 我的还是刚装 的 arch
<knownbad> 自动升级就 sudo pacman -Syu.
<blueghost> 谢谢
<knownbad> 但你得看 release news 因为有些更新会 break package。
<blueghost> 我已经开始了
<blueghost> 啥是break package
<blueghost> 好快啊
<knownbad> 噢， break dependency.  说错了。
<^k^>  06:27
<snugglecat> knownbad, relative symlink 和 symlink 有什么区别， 一般用那个哇
<snugglecat> arch 好麻烦啊
<knownbad> 不鸟你
<snugglecat> 终于折腾完一个基本环境了
<snugglecat> 晕啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, ......
<snugglecat> 开始折腾 qt4了
<knownbad> 教你个绝招。
<snugglecat> 啥绝招
<snugglecat> 能把到妹的
<snugglecat> ？
<snugglecat> 刚去买早餐了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥绝招
<jiero> snugglecat: 开发什么的？
<snugglecat> jiero, 什么开发什么
<snugglecat> 折腾arch哇
<snugglecat> knownbad, 绝招绝招绝招， 我要绝招。 什么绝招？ 把妹的？
<jiero> snugglecat: 折腾qt4啊。。。否则你应该说折腾KDE吧。
<snugglecat> jiero, 好吧， 你知道有个傻瓜折腾 atomPub 的不
<jiero> snugglecat: 我啥都不知道。
<jiero> snugglecat: 不折腾那些别人折腾的东西。
<blueghost> 是我啦
<anotherOtherBG> 好吧
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 不管是谁。。。我都不知道。。。
<anotherOtherBG> 我曾用名都过了一遍了
<anotherOtherBG> 好吧
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad, 我要你的绝招
<Yangtse> 绝招就是等，肯定会有的。
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad 隔壁 那女的帮我踢他起来
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-28
<anotherOtherBG> 赖床不好
<Yangtse> 话说这个年代找妹太容易了。
<jiero> ？
<jiero> Yangtse: 。。。
<anotherOtherBG> 鸟大就行？？
<Yangtse> 随便食物都促性
<jiero> 男女本来就差不多好不好，别把女人当另类。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero, 好吧
<Yangtse> 女的天天都在找男的。
<Yangtse> 你随便找个女的，告诉她，你可以满足她的欲望。
<Yangtse> 基本就OK了
<sikao_lfs> ........一大早就晨勃？？？？？？年轻就是好啊，我才32岁，就已经到了精满自溢都不会做春梦了。看女优都没感觉了。奇怪的是看后宫动漫到是有感觉。。。。。。。。
<jiero> Yangtse: 你是Lemonhall？
<Yangtse> 我是长江
<jiero> 。。。。。。
<jiero> 你是黄河。。。
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad, 告诉我怎么让妹把我
<anotherOtherBG> Yangtse, 哦
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad, 女的天天都找男的。 你怎么天天都 硅胶人
<anotherOtherBG> 哈哈
<anotherOtherBG> 哈哈
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad, 起床啦， 别赖在温柔乡意志薄弱啦
<anotherOtherBG> 他就是不起来
<cfy> 从昨天起。。。gmail就进不去了。。。。。。
<cfy> web
<anotherOtherBG> cfy, 被墙了？？
<cfy> anotherOtherBG: 不清楚。反正上不去。。。。算了。。。不过手机客户端应该可以。。。
<anotherOtherBG> cfy, 我可以
<cfy> anotherOtherBG: 我gmail客户端使用正常。。。。
<cfy> Could not connect to remote server
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad, 鸟我一下可以不
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad, 我刚装的系统。 翻不了墙。 帮我找下美国知音的广播地址
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad, 中文的
<OT_iux> cfy:  我还是可以上啊
<roylez> iGnome: 早啊 http://i.imgur.com/olV9o.jpg
<anotherOtherBG>  谁能翻墙的
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339660 问题是这样的 为了陪朋友打魔兽安装了双系统，平时也在xp下开迅雷下点片子 下好了还是把片子拷到arch下面 但大部分都是蓝光的iso所以我先解压 但是问题来了，同样的机子，我在xp下解压或者是复制，我都还可以上网啊，干什么的系统没有特别明显的变化 可 ...
<OT_iux> cfy:  http://i.imgur.com/O6WTX.png
<OT_iux> cfy:  只要加hosts
<cfy> OT_iux: 你说改hosts?
<OT_iux> 恩恩
<cfy> 我试试
<rgwan> 有人吗
<^k^> rgwan, ....  ㍡ 
<rgwan> 9点怎么了？
<rgwan> 有鬼出来吗？
<OT_iux> 估计有
<rgwan> 恩？
<OT_iux> 那货是个讨厌的垄断机器人
<rgwan> 那个货啊
 * OT_iux 指着^K^
<rgwan> 垄断机器人，哦I懂了
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/download/file.php?id=138054&sid=8ccbd889e38fead67cb917602e447d52
<calebot> 最近人气减少？
<calebot> 都搭动车去了？
<iGnome> 烂bot。不说好话
<MaskRay> linuxsir 没人理了？
<iGnome> 昨天，开一次fx。居然搞死系统。烂fx
<MaskRay> 赶紧学 Arrow，接着学 HXT，接着搞 linuxsir 的 feed 发到 irc
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • U盘挂载问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339679 通过mount /dev/sdc /mnt/usb挂载U盘成功，用图形界面看到U盘的东西挂在了跟目录下，但在终端用sudo -i获得root权限，进入MNT/USB但看不到U盘的东西，并且进去得目录并不是根目录下的MNT/USB，用CD返回查文件，只有一我的普通用户建立的几个文件，并不是ubunt ...
<MeaCulpa> ...蓝光iso...
<MaskRay> ^k^ 的 feed 是不是记录已检查时间戳的最大值，然后定期检查 feed.php ?
<^k^> MaskRay, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<MaskRay> ^k^: 你这个中文 doctor 哪里来的
<^k^> MaskRay, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<MaskRay> ^k^: 我不是刚醒过来嘛。。
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> MaskRay: 好.
<tusooa> iGnome: :em70
<MaskRay> ls  :em70 都是什么意思
<lenage`> 表情?
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em70.gif 似乎
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我会考有D
<tusooa> MaskRay: 怎么让erc自动禁用行号
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 会怎么样？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不知道啊, 刚查分
<MaskRay> tusooa: M-x linum-mode
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这是可以啊,但是不能自动.
<lenage`> 怎么启动就显示行号?
<MaskRay> tusooa: (add-hook 'erc-mode (lambda () (linum-mode -1)))
<cfy> tusooa: lenage: (global-linum-mode t)
<cfy> 添加到.emacs (global-linum-mode t)
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没效果.
<MaskRay> cfy: ***-mode，启用 1，禁用 -1，切换 0
<cfy> MaskRay: 他们是要干吗？erc里不要？
<MaskRay> cfy: erc 里不要
<tusooa> cfy: erc里禁用行号.
<tusooa> cfy: 怎么没了
<cfy> 看上去是消失了以后。。。又打开了一次。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还好不是F, F就不能毕业了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive,改進 gmlive
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 划得这么细？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ABCDF
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: F == Failed
 * MeaCulpa 为啥yahoo和ico上有那么多horny girls looking 4 live cam chat...
<MeaCulpa> s/ico/icq
<tusooa> 行号越来越长,那后边的时间动不动就要换行.很麻烦
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<MaskRay> tusooa: 换行很讨厌。。
<tusooa> no away in #ubuntu-cn please #记得以前那 lubotu2` 会说的.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 所以要把行号干掉
<tusooa> Bot (16566,19)
<ninefox_> 不知怎么的，不能使用自带的IM软件进来了，只好使用webchat
<iGnome> tusooa: 赶紧点击 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/download/file.php?id=138054&sid=8ccbd889e38fead67cb917602e447d52
<iGnome> cfy: 来
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<ninefox_> 这个不是天气插件吗
<cfy> iGnome: 要装一堆依赖的。。
<tusooa> iGnome: deb啊,吾是arch.待会儿去github diff去了.
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 都不deb。。。
<tusooa> 再说exp的脚本,吾都给修改的.
<jlzhang> finch这个工具只能随pidgin这个包安装吗？
<iGnome> 修改好啊。
<tusooa> 改得很严重 :em01
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 至少还是用的pl。不像 cfy 这家伙。 lol
 * cfy 难道大家都这样？
<cfy> iGnome: 我也用的好不好。。。你的pasteimage我就没修改在用。。。。
<iGnome> 现成的，都不要。奇怪吧。
<cfy> 因为现成的依赖太多。。。。
<cfy> 提取精华部分。。。
 * tusooa 修改exp的脚本适应Scripts::scriptFunctions的api
<iGnome> 这是啥
<tusooa> iGnome: 话说那weather有的时候会有空行,这是怎么回事?
<iGnome> 哪里的空行呢
<tusooa> 原来的weather.perl
<iGnome> 没明白。很老的那脚本？
<iGnome> 我只是加了网站支持。其他的没动。支持3个网站。
<yudun> 哪位同学用过BeautifulSoup?
<iGirl> iGnome: 这么牛的,一加加两个
<yudun> 求教<p>helloworld<dir></dir></p>   这里用p.string获得不了helloworld，应该怎样获得?BeautifulSoup中
<jlzhang> accuweather这个网站支持吗？
<iGirl> iGnome: 安装好了就可以用了吧?
<iGirl> 那些图标之类有没有打包?
<iGirl> 进去
<iGnome> iGirl: 。一直都是，都带了的
<jlzhang> 感觉这个网站报的天气最准
<tusooa> iGnome: 就是现在在cw脚本里的那部分.原来是分开来的.
<iGirl> iGnome: 好,我试试
<iGnome> jlzhang: 没支持这。都是国内的网站。似乎大概准。
<tusooa> 一个weather一个cairo-weather
<iGnome> tusooa: 那我都不记得老的了。现在只有一个pl
<jlzhang> iGnome: 这个网站也支持国内的天气
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 上下界最大流代码有吗
<MaskRay> Scripts::scriptFunctions
<iGnome> 我这里，似乎就ip138的准些。 jlzhang
<MaskRay> 这是什么依赖
<jlzhang> iGnome: 你有空研究下那个网站，报的天气准而且有意思。
<iGirl> iGnome: ....{icondir}       => /home/eexp/bin/resources/weather-icon/
<iGirl> 这叫打包图标了?
<iGnome> 系统带的那些dock啥的。就是这网站的吧。我记得不太准的。 jlzhang
<iGirl> iGnome: 你打包应该放 /usr/share/icon之类的目录阿
<iGnome> iGirl: 你可以变而已。自己指定而已
<iGnome> 有那目录啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: Apps/Libraries/Scripts/scriptFunctions.pm
<tusooa> MaskRay: 都在github上.
<iGirl> iGnome: 问题是你打包了啊啊啊啊啊啊
<iGnome> 临时换一个目录。比如。 iGirl
<iGirl> iGnome: 打包就放系统目录嘛...
<iGnome> 你的config。复制过去一次。
<iGirl> 现在在哪儿呢?
<iGnome> dpkg -L 看嘛
<iGirl> ...你打包都不搞好一点...
<iGnome> 缺省没config。才知道复制。你的以前有
<iGnome> 自动
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 2396 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447839/
<tusooa> iGnome: else{if (($t[6]==0)||($t[6]==6)){$sign="w";}} #怎么会这样.128Line
<iGirl> iGnome: 放系统目录不就可以不用担心这个咯...
<iGnome> tusooa: 就是设置下颜色。周6周日的
<iGnome> iGirl: dpkg -L
<tusooa> iGnome: elsif
<iGnome> @
<iGirl> iGnome: ...你这个更加离谱..图标放/usr/share下面了...脚本没改...
<tusooa> MaskRay: https://github.com/MaskRay/position-heap 这是干啥的
<iGnome> iGirl: 要不，放哪里？
<iGirl> iGnome: 你脚本里面也要改成这个目录,是不?
<iGnome> 不改啊
<iGnome> 默认就这
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: edge结构体里面要存上下界?
<iGirl> missing@xclock:~$ cairo-weather.pl
<iGirl> {btoday}        =>
<iGirl> {cweek} =>
<iGirl> {cother}        =>
<iGirl> {url}   => http://qq.ip138.com/weather/hunan/ChangSha.wml
<iGirl> {scale} => 1.1
<iGnome> lol
<tusooa> config都没统一的api?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 和脚本无关的。。
<iGnome> 不要的注释掉
<microcai> ......
<iGirl> 你个猪头...
<iGnome> 笑死呢
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 最大、最小、可行，这些我已经没印象了
<iGirl> 每次打包都一大推毛病
<iGnome> 屁。
<iGirl> 这个不是啊
<iGnome> 啥毛病都没的。
<iGirl> 不服气,NNND
<iGirl> 哈哈
<bluek> GIRL?
<microcai> iGirl: 打的可是 deb ?
<iGirl> 是啊
<iGirl> 不然我说干嘛,打包就要自动化一点嘛...
<iGnome> 应用程序-图形。直接加到面板。点一下而已
<iGnome> cli干嘛
<iGirl> 这鸟人,不骂不舒服lol
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: dyx那天说的的确有问题的, 特别是涉及上下界的费用流. 不过我觉得这么复杂的模型真遇到也只能骗分了. 以前Cocular好像说上下界的最大流他就二分流大小判断可行性
<iGnome> 死黑脸
<iGirl> iGnome: 好友图形的配置界面?
<iGirl> 还有 不是 好友
<microcai> iGirl自动打扮只在 gentoo 有。
<iGnome> 蛋疼。基本只有一个url要设置。还图形界面。
<iGirl> 菜主席...不可能你打包的自己的图标目录都没有找对吧...
<iGirl> iGnome: 给个模板咧
<iGnome> 你啥图标目录没对？
<microcai> iGirl: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还是看个简单的
<iGirl> 你现在的脚本输出的图标目录就不对啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 现在已经求出了最大流
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后某条边, 例如(u, v)的容量-1, 用O(V + E)时间更新出最大流
<iGirl> microcai: 那你说啥自动打扮?
<iGnome> 缺省的config。就没设置icondir
<iGirl> 那改下咯
<iGnome> 都是你以前的config。改乱的罗
<iGirl> iGnome: 没有自带config吧?以前没装过deb包,那个时候debian升级perl
<microcai> iGirl: 自动打包 ......
<tusooa> MaskRay: add-to-list 'auto-mode-alist '("\\.org$" . org-mode)) ;这似乎无效吧.似乎匹配行尾要用\\'
<iGirl> iGnome: config文件放那个位置,我自己写一个先
<iGnome> 当然带了config。还自动复制的。你删除你的config试试
<iGirl> dpkg -L没有发现啊
<iGnome>  /usr/share/cairo-weather/config
<MaskRay> tusooa: $ 匹配行尾或换行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有
<MaskRay> tusooa: 应该用 \\'
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求O(V + E)构图做混合图Euler回路的办法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 说错了, 是点数O(V + E)构图的方法
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你的org-config.el里的.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 看到了，都是到处抄的
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你不是以前说很容易想到的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说的有问题, 只要解决判定性问题就可以了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 忘记了
<iGirl> iGnome: 那个网页后缀是shtml的吧?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一列点, 一列边, 然后怎么连的
<iGnome> iGirl: config里面有3个例子的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他们告诉我的一个题可能需要这样连边的, WC2007剪刀石头布.
<cfy> ee没有配置文件吧
<iGirl> 今天那个http://m.weather.com.cn/data/101250101.htm这个上不了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 可能是假设点 v 关联的所有边都指向它
<cfy> 那改好代码你要公布出来的....
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 然后每个点需要把多少边反向就知道了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: O(V)的构图是需要给一个无向图的定向的, O(V + E)的也要?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 反向的话相当于让关联的边把流量给它
<lenage`> 谁的emacs配置共享一下,或者github上的好配置　　
<iGnome> cfy: ? config
<lenage`> emacs-starter-kit　会出现黑框提示很不爽　
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: O(V) 是乱定向，O(V+E) 是认为所有点都被关联边指向
<lenage`> .emacs .emacs.d
<lenage`> 之类的文件　
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 对了, WC2007你有数据么
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 题目看都没看过
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 应该是裸的费用流, 但很难
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是说n个人比赛, 已知一些比赛结果, 问最多有几对(a, b, c), a胜b, b胜c, c胜a.
<iGnome> 额。排列/组合？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人的一个小问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339684 ubuntu上有什么翻墙软件好用吗？因为爱到Youtube里看视频！因为本人第一次用ubuntu所以最好带上软件使用说明！！感谢！感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 恶魔的艺术 — 2011-07-28 10:57
<leaveboy> nm-applet无法添加新的网络链接，arch
<leaveboy> 求解
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 两两比赛？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看到题解了。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是裸的吧
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> ＊ nm-applet无法添加新的网络链接，arch
<leaveboy> *nm-applet无法添加新的网络链接，arch
<LeosDing> hello,all!
<iGnome> 说具体现象
<leaveboy> Insufficient privileges.
<leaveboy> Insufficient privileges.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这算是裸的里面很难的了吧, 碰到不裸的就完全不会做了.
<leaveboy> 保存时提示
<leaveboy> Insufficient privileges.
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 你的用户要加入networkmanager组还是啥的, arch wiki里面说的
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 如果我没记错
<leaveboy> networkmanager
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 还是netdev组, 忘了, 看下Wiki
<leaveboy> namoamitafo:是加到network里
<leaveboy> 按照wiki做得
<leaveboy> 就出现这个问题了
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 你用root看下是否可以
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 如果可以的话可能和你gnome/wm的啥, cklaunch啥的有关, 我搞不清楚, 现在我都用DE, 所以遇不到这种问题
<leaveboy> root可以
<leaveboy> 感觉cklaunch大点
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 必须要的
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 因为你加入network组是需要那个啥玩意和dbus通信的
<leaveboy> 怎么处理那
<iGirl> iGnome: 可以了,还可以,改配置文件就好了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有个不裸的题, 细节忘了, 不知道你做过没
<anotherOtherBG> qtcurve  这个主题， 装了要装kde大部分东西啊。 太恶心了
<leaveboy> ck-launch-session 你说的中这个，我安装了
<leaveboy> namoamitafo: 启动是slim
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像是说 一个网络, 然后依次流k条流, 要求满足如果一条流流入k, 那么之前必定有某条流流入i(i < k), 好像要求最小费用流
<iGnome> iGirl: 本来就只要改url的。
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 是DE还是啥wm
<iGnome> leaveboy: 通常slim不会使用pam Xauth等机制，导致nm-applet不能提升权限，写配置文件。
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: 听ee解释吧, 我真的不清楚
<iGirl> iGnome: 不同版本可能还要改背景图的...我的系统不改就不行的,不过默认启动图标目录吧...看你的eexp那个目录名好恶心lol
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 通篇，没这单词的。
<iGirl> 你那个desk-top的背景图不是所有系统都有的
<iGnome> 没设置过背景图
<iGnome> 都是gnome当前壁纸
<leaveboy> iGnome: how?
<tusooa> iGnome: 你那hold-script-dir是什么意思
<iGirl> iGnome: 就是啊,不是所有的都装gnome的,我的就没有装的
<iGnome> leaveboy: 你换gdm试试。其他的，arch可不熟悉。只是知道slim没这功能。
<iGirl> 没有那个文件的
<iGnome> tusooa: 就是tmp目录。废弃的
<iGirl> iGnome: 自带一张背景图算了,找个小一点的
<namoamitafo> pam是啥机制
<tusooa> ...
<leaveboy> iGnome: 纠结了
<iGnome> iGirl: 不是gnome的。就自己指定嘛。
<namoamitafo> 我只知道/etc/pam.d/su
<iGirl> iGnome: 自带一张,装完就可以看看长沙天气嘛...
<iGirl> 没背景运行没效果的
<leaveboy> iGnome: 之前在ubuntu下是可以的
<iGirl> 不过这样的话又要考虑屏幕分辨率
<iGnome> leaveboy: 复杂的过程，也解释不清的。就是认证机制没启动。还和密钥环等有关。
<leaveboy> iGnome: ubuntu是gnome胡
<iGnome> 你只能试试gdm
<iGnome> iGirl: 是的，复杂的情况，不能都考虑的。自己手动
<leaveboy> 试试先
<namoamitafo> 谁用gvim
<iGirl> iGnome: 嗯...
<iGirl> namoamitafo: 干嘛
<namoamitafo> iGirl: 我最近输入的时候发现输入中文的时候有的时候字会显示不出来, 进入普通模式h扫过去一下就显示了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不理解题意
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说原来网络流是随便流的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 现在规定出第一条流, 第二条流, 等等
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 每流到一个点, 前面的点必须由自己或者前面的流流到过
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有啥不明白
<namoamitafo> iGirl: 我给你一个snapshot
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么叫第一条流
<iGirl> namoamitafo: 不用了,我的没这个现象
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 我忘了昨天和谁在讨论 atomPub 标准。 是不是你啊
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 是不是你说懂php的
<namoamitafo> iGirl: 很奇怪, 刚开scrot -s这些字就显示了
<iGirl> namoamitafo: 不知道的我...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 人为的把流量为k的流拆成了k条单位流
<anotherOtherBG> namoamitafo, 啥东西啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<anotherOtherBG> 90年来，中国共产党把党同人民的关系确立为“血肉联系”，不断强调党的根基在于人民、血脉在于人民、力量在于人民，正是这一治党治国的理念，成就了党举世瞩目的历史功勋。
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 怎么开始有人 XXX 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用人流来解释: 依次k个人走这个图, 例如一个人走到了x, 那么对任意i = 1, 2, ..., x - 1, 之前必定有一个人走到了i
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 约束有点忘了, 好像是说每个点有总人数的限制, 然后有一个费用
<adam8157> anotherOtherBG: 别扯这些JB玩意儿, 小心被kick
<iGnome> http://jandan.net/2011/07/28/4mm_lighter_gun.html
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 他被kick多次
<adam8157> 哎, 我也想要个帽子
<iGirl> adam8157: 然后踢谁?
<iGirl> 我第一个是踢ee
<iGirl> lol
<jyfl987> ee不能踢
<leaveboy> DE 是什么
<leaveboy> iGnome: DE 是什么
<leaveboy> namoamitafo: DE 是什么?
<anotherOtherBG> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<leaveboy> * DE 是什么?
<leaveboy> 刚刚说的DE
<anotherOtherBG> adam8157, 干嘛kick， 直接ban啊。
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: Desktop environment
<tusooa> knownBetter: lib都给你找好了.直接把man里的cp进去就是.
<tusooa> knownBetter:
<leaveboy> namoamitafo: DM 你用什么
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 啥意思
<jiero> leaveboy: DM是什么？
<tusooa> knownBetter: 不是个pm吗.
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 什么lib
<anotherOtherBG> pm????
<leaveboy> Display Manager
<tusooa> knownBetter: Atompub::Server
<anotherOtherBG> 详细点， 你的驴头有点对不了我的马嘴啊
<jiero> leaveboy: 。。。为啥都关心启动用什么呢。。。
<tusooa> Atompub::Server(3)                                User Contributed Perl Documentation                                Atompub::Server(3)
<namoamitafo> leaveboy: gdm
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 配置自动启动以后,开机自动启动的进程是哪个用户运行的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339688 例如下面这个,开机自动启动以后会以哪个用户运行? 对这方面比较没概念阿. 谢谢! Code: sudo ln -snf `pwd`/review_site/bin/gerrit.sh /etc/init.d/gerrit.sh sudo ln -snf ../init.d/gerrit.sh /etc/rc3.d/S90gerrit 统计信息: 发表于 由 clino — 201 ...
<leaveboy> jiero: 因为启动导致很多问题
<tusooa> knownBetter: 这个man里边的
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 哦， 但我不是要这个哇， 我是想让你做一个一个cms， 支持atomPub 的， 就行
<tusooa> ...
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 如果你想和我弄这么一个东西，那是你要考虑的， 对我只需要能支持 atomPub 就好。 当然了， 这要你有兴趣加入我
<Evanescence> 有没有命令行工具把txt或者pdf转换成epub的啊？
<tusooa> knownBetter: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447882/ 这个改改就可以了
<tusooa> knownBetter: 要怎么保存发布的东西
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 这个我不需要啊。 我这边是客户端的。 不管 service 那端的。
<tusooa> knownBetter: 那就Atompub::Client(3)
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 就是弄一个内容管理服务，你做服务端， 爱怎么做就怎么做， 只要支持atomPub就行
<tusooa> knownBetter: 被你说糊涂了
<tusooa> ...
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 我不需要这个哇， 我已经实现完整的客户端了。
<tusooa> ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: windows下那个啥acrobat还是reader的从我的pdf复制东西方便么? 我字当中经常有数学符号的
<naked89> office上的字体很模糊  怎么解决
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 就是我有个项目， 客户端已经弄好。 我想要一个 CMS。 原已有一个很简单的 cms， 做我项目的主页的。 但我想重新设计， 能让别人用的。原来那个需要具体写代码，除非懂 php 和 mysq才用的上。 所以想弄一个容易使用的， 前提是支持 atomPub 的。
<tusooa> knownBetter: 你要用mysql的?
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 我想专做客户端这一块， cms 找人令做。
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 原来需要。 你按你的设计考虑， 要不要mysql 随你。 啥子都是你设计。 只要能支持 atomPub 就行
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 你用 perl ， 原则上可以， 但可能不是很多网页托管支持perl。 大多是php+mysql, asp+mssql
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 简单说就是需要一个写 cms 的人。
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 你按你的创意来设计 cms 。 但必须得支持 内容的发布， 修改， 删除， 读取 是通过 atomPub的
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 明白了不
<anotherOtherBG> 就是只要支持 atomPub， 外，你爱哪样就哪样。
<tusooa> knownBetter: er
<anotherOtherBG> 我先去吃饭了
<tusooa> knownBetter: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447888/ 这个比较简单的.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<cfy> http://cfy.machinelife.org/tjdgd.html
<MeaCulpa> http://pic.yupoo.com/jdvip/BfxcAwOJ/medium.jpg
<MeaCulpa> MS-DOS 30周年了
<cfy> 脱节的国度 韩寒 http://cfy.machinelife.org/tjdgd.html
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像之前要做一次Floyd
<iGnome> cfy: 。又搞了啥域名？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你的網站在我的noscript下，根本就不能顯示。。。
<MeaCulpa> 韩寒的文章都有人翻译了
<iGnome> 一直不知道韩寒是干嘛的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 赛车手，作家
<CyrusYzGTt> 韓寒是臥底，是黨的好兒女
<iGnome> 毕业院校：	 上海市朱泾镇罗星中学
<iGnome> 主要成就：	 全球百大思想家
<iGnome> 。。看来不要读书。
<happyaron> ... debian 有 33930 个packages了。
<MeaCulpa> 好多
<MeaCulpa> 仅官方源就那么多
<happyaron> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 总理今日在现场抚菊陈词，辛苦
<MeaCulpa> 龙芯的算不算，ppc的算不算，好多好多arch呢...这数字有点少
<CyrusYzGTt> ...睡覺去，，看 網絡小說（spyluosmailtalk）
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 不算，按照特色算法，，其他都不算
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 就算i
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: i386
<happyaron> 就 33930了
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 那挺多
<Kandu> happyaron: 虛包算不?
<happyaron> Kandu: 算
<happyaron> Kandu: 除去metapackage，应该也有3W以上了
<Kandu> 嗯，發行版之王么
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 加上已經沒有人維護，和幾年都沒有更新的？？
<MeaCulpa> binary 发行版包自然多
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯。
<jiero> 发行版之王是什么？
<MaskRay> 应该算分包前的
<jiero> 不能算所有的吧。应该只算sid里的。
<jiero> 有无数淘汰了。
<jiero> 无数还没进。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 暈，，fedora沒有人去維護或者以前那個CLA協議的，，多少好包被去除了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 但fedora只能算是个实验田
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 嗯。。基本都是實驗田，，除了商業的企業版。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 用户都是给RH当小白鼠的？
<Kandu> jiero: debian
<Kandu> jiero: Debian GNU/Linux(支援 i386, m68k, sparc, alpha, powerpc, arm/armel, mips/mipsel, hppa, s390, amd64 架構), Debian GNU/kFreeBSD(支援 i386, amd64 架構), Debian GNU/Hurd(支援 i386 架構), Deiban GNU/NetBSD(支援 i386, alpha 架構)
<jiero> 就没有一个发行版固定内核/桌面只升级软件的么？！
 * MeaCulpa 还记得以前那个操蛋翻译，环球操作系统
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像我记错了
<jiero> 软件特指应用程序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是这样的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: gentoo 不管内核的
<jiero> Kandu: 恩。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 想起来
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 只有binary package manager才会招呼内核
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 内核不应该被管理，内核src才应该
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 形象的说吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 帮忙解释这个sed语句 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339693 sed -e "s/language>english<\/language/language>Chinese (Simple)<\/language/" -i ~/.xbmc/userdata/guisettings.xml 主要是双引号里面比较乱，看不明白 统计信息: 发表于 由 anth — 2011-07-28 12:20
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 差不多吧。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 差不多吧，我大概懂了40%
<MeaCulpa> 这么简单的sed...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...你这还能量化？
<cfy> iGnome: 这个好了...那个别人的vps... http://184.82.41.44/tjdgd.html
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 就是要支持js才能显示啊...低调..
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 等等，ubuntu和debian也不会升级内核的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...額，，我還是繼續用vimporter看看，，
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 否则那些模块不都要升级么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如n个点1, 2, ..., n, 每个点有个雷, 然后两两之间有单向边, 现在要请k个工兵去拆雷, 要保证某个工兵到了t的时候, 1, 2, ..., t - 1的雷已经被拆掉了, 求工兵最少个数
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 用gvim?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 升级桌面之类的。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://bbs.ikaka.com/showtopic-9036690.aspx
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 用gvim?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且不持续升级应用程序。
<namoamitafo> 我gvim遇到一个问题
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 用gvim否?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大部分人启动后就把/boot给unmount了，难道升级的时候系统给mount上...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 為 + 暫存器裝的，不用
<cfy> 根本就不用 mount/boot啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,,這個網頁竟然能在 noscript+adb中顯示，
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 桌面你可以卡死不升级啊，Debian可以
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: adb?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我遇到一个奇怪的问题
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那二进制内核往哪里装？
<MaskRay> Kandu: vim 也能加上 X 剪贴板支持
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我在写TeX
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ adblock-plus+adbblock_owen
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 不
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 输入中文
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 会不显示的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是内核都是grub弄得,系统可以完全不知道内核啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那是Gentoo可以USE好不
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。可是其他应用程序打包都要求升级的。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 小盆宇开始用gentoo了? 不归路啊...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知道的
<cfy> adam8157: 我一直是debian啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这话我理解起来是褒义
<adam8157> cfy: 看你那blog写的gentoo什么的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ?
<MeaCulpa> set clipboard=unnamed
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩，但是内核的src和当前内核要保持一致，否则你升级那些有内核mod的东西怎么办，比如显卡驱动
<jiero> 现在Ubuntu IRC的3大主力 Arch Debian Gentoo ——  Ubuntu/Fedora/Suse用户是少数派了么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: lol
<MeaCulpa> 这里是linux-cn
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.我测试用的.以前做的笔记.测试一下
<MaskRay> cfy: #+OPTIONS: ^:nil
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦.那些下划线是吧.
<MeaCulpa> 三大主力用户话痨比较多而已
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 发错..
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你知道email那里怎么显示么?author倒是会显示
<Kandu> MaskRay: 編譯時要加個 --with-x=yes
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 最大缺陷，是新人进来，问问题都是Ubuntu的，问这些不用Ubuntu的死家伙们。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: #+OPTIONS: ^:nil email:t
<adam8157> jiero: +1
<Kandu> MaskRay: 於是直接裝 gvim 用 vim 了
<Kandu> jiero: 不要緊，很多還是用 debian 的
<MaskRay> cfy: (org) Export options 有
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: +1
<cfy> MaskRay: 没写开关 email吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这里本来就是arch官方嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: t 就是开，nil 就是关。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你魂回来了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是email的开关,里面没有
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我好多年没装过Gentoo还回答Gentoo的问题呢，没事。Gentoo用户近两年中装过Gentoo的很少
<jyfl987> cfy: 怎么 没拿到赔偿不瞑目？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: arch估计也差不多
<MaskRay> cfy: 我得赶紧学 Arrow，抓取 linuxsir 的 feed
<cfy> jyfl987: faint........
<jiero> Kandu: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 是的 你问 lerosua他们就知道了 都是arch
<cfy> MaskRay: 一般不去linuxsir....
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我刚才测试了一点不会
<MeaCulpa> linuxSir 的feed有社么特别的？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 好像只有我在编辑TeX的时候会出这个问题
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa, 那你怎么将这个生成网页呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我用了n年Ubuntu，新手问得问题我大多没碰到过—
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 问题就在于，Ubuntu的问题新鲜...Gentoo/Arch用户自己都好久没折腾了
<namoamitafo> jiero: 我新手再来问一个问题
<MaskRay> cfy: forum.ubuntu.org.cn 好是好，但觉得
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，不了解什麼情況
<jiero> namoamitafo:  你问了我也可以说不知道。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 ubuntu菜鸟多 所以才有那么多问题
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 相比之下还是新鲜，可以学到东西
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你用那些发行版多了 就算菜鸟也 升级了
 * MeaCulpa 的有关linux的知识都是早年RH Debian教的
<namoamitafo> 难道是vim-latexsuite的问题
<namoamitafo> ?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那些发行版机制很少变 ubuntu 我就郁闷了 我刚搞明白这个版本的启动机制 结果下个版本他就换了 wtf
<snugglecat> tusooa, 还在不
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...学习嘛
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 你是说upstart?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是这个周期也太快了 就是ubuntu官方也不是一个人负责所有东西阿  我是个用户 怎么可能所有东西都学一遍
 * jiero 的台词：不准备回答任何要求解释的问题。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: arch换东西快不？
<Kandu> jyfl987: debian 唄
<jyfl987> jiero: 换软件版本快 但是机制不怎么变吧
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 学不好吗
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 我喜欢ubuntu
<jyfl987> 当然我更喜欢tinycore lol
<MeaCulpa> 人多力量大，多搜索嘛，现在linux的问题，google出来前10条除了linuxquestion/stackoverflow的就是ubuntu论坛
 * MaskRay 虽然几乎不可能，但是如果把这个频道重定向到 #linux-cn 就好了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没错 ubuntu.com贡献很大
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 可以吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那是你吧。。。个人定制的差异。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 難道你連主題都懶得自己弄?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我以前搜索的好多都是 Fedora和 Suse的。。。尽管是Ubuntu的问题。。。
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 可以的
<snugglecat> tusooa, 还在不
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我用的是 tiling wm 要什么theme
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 我知道可以这么做，但是几乎不可能
<snugglecat> 高手用 tiling wm
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 为什么呢
<namoamitafo> 开始唠叨metacity
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可能因为那些问题自家dev没人回答，只好到处问~~
<namoamitafo> 经常卡死
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦。據說 ubuntu 是把 debian 100% 的抄過來，然後去掉其中的 1%, 加上自己的 1% 然後整個系統就變得不倫不類，不穩定不和諧了
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 我进过一个频道， 自动带我到另一频道的
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 额 不要迷信这个 我之所以用tiling wm是因为我写服务器端 需要同时开多个程序 一起看log输出而已
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不是
<namoamitafo> 我菜鸟也用过tiling wm
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不见的 ubuntu对一个键驱动做得好阿 尤其是显卡和网卡
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 你来说服一个 +O 的做这事？
 * MeaCulpa <== 用tiling wm的菜鸟
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 說說
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 别谦虚了， 谦虚过头就是虚伪。 你就是高手
 * MeaCulpa 接触windows的时候也是tiling
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。确实。
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 怎么做我不知道
<Kandu> jyfl987: 確實不錯
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我都没见过tiling...
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 你是老鸟了哇
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 好像是从debian unstable拿东西
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你干嘛不把 #linux-cn 转向到这里来呢   字符串拼接不也是 小的从大的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 而且1%这个统计数据好像也没理由
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 我要是高手 早就踢了你们这帮人了
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 老鸟依旧菜
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，誇張了。應該不止 1%
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 高手总会爱护我这写小鸟的哇
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 改動還是很明顯的。特別是最近
<MeaCulpa> playerbase最重要，ubuntu带来的人气是一笔财富啊
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不知道ubuntu怎么搞pa的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: pulseaudio
<jyfl987> Kandu: ubuntu更新快阿 不过debian最近貌似也要搞滚动更新了 额真是混蛋
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: debian testing不是一直滚动
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 你去说服一个 +o 的 /mode +f #linux-cn ？
<jyfl987> 我用ubuntu主要是用他的核和源 那光盘里其实有一半的内容我都不需要 lol
<adam8157> namoamitafo: testing不平滑的
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 哦， 原来酱紫啊
<namoamitafo> adam8157: ?
<snugglecat> arch 很不好
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 一阵儿可劲儿升级, 一阵儿冷冻
<adam8157> snugglecat: 哪不好?
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 我只是表达美好的意愿。。
<namoamitafo> adam8157: freezing那是最后阶段吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Debian rolling与否没关系的，rolling又没强迫用户更新
<snugglecat> adam8157, qt4 有问题， 编译好的运行没问题。 但要编译会出问题
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 循环冻结测试
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但你不用就用老的源 也不爽
<snugglecat> adam8157, 主要在 qtDBus 中。
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 那unstable算平滑
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 么?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...不至于吧...
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 也不, 受制testing的
<namoamitafo> adam8157: experimental呢?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主要是驱动 其他无所谓 驱动这方面我是最郁闷的
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 太激进了啊
<jiero> 有人用 experimental 吗？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 驱动最适合rolling
<jiero> 我从那里搞过krita。
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我源里面有experimental
<jiero> namoamitafo: 我也有，就是不开:D
<snugglecat> adam8157, 通过 dbus 调用 daemon 的一个函数， 如果这个函数的参数或返回值如果是像 (string, int, bool) 酱紫的结构。 编译后， 运行会异常退出
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 我也有, 但是一般用不到,
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个东西得你去谈的阿 有些是不开远的驱动的
<namoamitafo> jie
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我开的
<adam8157> snugglecat: 没注意, arch还在虚拟机里
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: debian啥rolling的是正式了现在?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...需要么...直接用就是
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 不知道，别人再说呢
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 好像是内测吧
<snugglecat> adam8157, 运行是没问题。 我在 ubuntu 中编译好 bin， 拿到 arch 运行， 也正常， 就是直接在 arch 中编译， 就运行错误
<adam8157> snugglecat: debian系打很多patch的...相比之下arch尽量不打patch, 比较干净
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 可以不打patch啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 反正我刚开始用linux的时候 是受了驱动的苦  我刻了好多发行版 包括bsd的几个变种  结果只有ubuntu和puppy可以进X 其他的都驱动不行 然后puppy的还分辨率不行 但他愣是给我进了低分辨率模式 最后我选了 ubuntu 但是他的声音不行 为此我还买了个usb声卡用 所以从那时候起 我就对ubuntu 坚定了信心 我记得是 ubuntu 6.06
<MeaCulpa> patch与否有什么关系...
<snugglecat> adam8157, 干净说不过去啊。 直接从 qt4 官网下载的源码包 编译的qt4, 然后再编译我那程序， 也没问题。
<jyfl987> 不过后来发现 社区搞的 fanx可以认出声卡 不过那个是livecd 那时候我也不会装到硬盘上 而且那个是kde的 跟win32风格差不多 不适合那时候还在装逼的我
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: arch你完全可以调度啊
<snugglecat> adam8157, 就是用 arch 源里的 qt4编译才有问题
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: abs, aur
<MeaCulpa> ...
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 他源里那个就是最新的哇
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你可以abs搞到之后看下PKGBUILD
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 用arch源码包编译和在 qt4中下的源码编译有啥子区别啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你看PKGBUILD, 里面啥区别都是用脚本写清楚的
<jyfl987> 准备去买个 toshiba ac100
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 一个build()函数里面做了什么工作
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要装B你整个盒子即可
<jyfl987> 网上有给他hack 装ubuntu的
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 他整个都有的, 包括下载源码的过程, 都在PKGBUILD
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 而且还要开盖的是么 电路板挂个vga lol
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 例如wget "..."
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> aoeu
<jyfl987> 有没有什么发行版的包管理是用make的？
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 那你说这过程和直接从 qt4 下的源码编译， 有嘛区别
<MeaCulpa> 任何时候，当你系统里自己编译的包超过5个，而你又是懒人的话...可以考虑Gentoo了
<cfy> MaskRay: info里面的org export option里没有说email......结果网页版的里有...
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 用arch的编译的包， 我表示信不过
<cfy> MeaCulpa: debian不是也可以?
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是所有都用make的吧。。。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 要看他里面的实现啊
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 用 arch 的源码编译， 你告诉我与qt4官网的源码编译相比， 有啥好处
<jiero> jyfl987: 很多软件不用make
<cfy> jyfl987: 你给我的代码呢
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你没看过pkgbuild?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 可以
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会的吧，s email RET
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 没啥好处, 就是用一个脚本实现
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ports
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 如果有patch会打上
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你搞个PKGBUILD看下不就明白? 在这里争有啥用
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 看过一些， 只要是编译过的， 我都表示不信任。 宁愿下载官网的编译
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 没争。 只是说我宁愿 编译官网的。 也不要 arch 中编译过的， 不管是 pkgbuild 还是啥
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 那你纠结啥发行版呢, 全部软件都下载源码make
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我是说利用make这个工具
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你觉得arch的环境不好就别用arch
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我不是说了吗， arch 的源里的qt4有问题啊。 没问题我吃饭没事干啊
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我不是说了吗， arch 的源里的qt4有问题啊。 没问题我吃饭没事干啊
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 那是源里面的二进制包吧
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ports 确实用 make 这个工具
<jyfl987> cfy: 什么代码
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你可以把PKBGUILD搞下来看下
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哦 那可以试试了 mac上也是port的哈
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: PKGBUILD搞下来看下他是怎么编译的不就知道了
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 那你aur中有的都是大包的 bin 吧
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 很多不是
<snugglecat> 对于 qt4来说， 我对arch感到不信任， 我没说对arch整个不信任
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: PKGBUILD就和gentoo的ebuild同样层次的东西
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: Qt4分成很多小包了吧
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 我帮你查下编译参数
<snugglecat> 需要编译的， 宁愿编译qt4官网的。 别说什么arch打过补丁。 我怀疑就是打的补丁有错
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 我已经编译好官网的源码了
<snugglecat> 现在是没问题了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/p/1546966
<cfy> MaskRay: 没说开关,只有#+EMAIL
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 我觉得你就根本没看过PKGBUILD
<cfy> jyfl987: 给我,不给我就把你塞动车里.....
<cfy> lol
<jyfl987> cfy: lol 我这周在学scheme
 * cfy 午睡
<MaskRay> cfy: 版本？
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 有这种问题应该做的是bug report
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 没看过， 看过我也觉得下qt4官网的稳当。
<snugglecat> 信心问题
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你没看就开始评价自己认为的PKBGUILD是怎样的......
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我还是 ubuntuer 的时候， 我就在 #archlinux 和 另一服务器的 #arch-cn 说过这问题了
<cfy> jyfl987: 一个连sort都没的语言....
<jyfl987> cfy: 额
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 还是给你看下
<MaskRay> cfy: 当前是 7.6
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: http://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/tree/qt/repos/extra-i686/PKGBUILD
<^k^> ⇪ title: svntogit/packages.git - Git clone of the 'packages' subversion repository
<jyfl987> cfy: 看来你丫是cl派的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: snugglecat 是 blueghost 唉
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 对
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你没看过就不知道arch是怎么弄的, 自以为是
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 所以沒什麼奇怪的
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我没认为pkbguild怎么样。
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我没认为pkbguild怎么样。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你看他打了啥patch, 编译参数是啥都一目了然
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我是宁愿 下 qt4 官方的来编译
<snugglecat> 我就是不信他的 patch 啊
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你不信可以把这行注释==
 * Kandu 強烈鄙視偶爾不說廢話的 blueghost
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 才发行
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 才发现
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 强烈鄙视， 整天不说话，见到某人就说两句的
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 他都自己make, 还要ports干啥, 直接用没ports的
<Kandu> ~~
 * Kandu afk
<sikao_lfs> k同志又擅离职守。。。。。。
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 那你看他怎么编译 qdbus 的
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 那你看他怎么编译 qdbus 的
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 那个文件格式没完全看懂， 但按他的步骤， qdbus是编译不成功的
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 少了 俩 includepath和一lib的链接
<snugglecat> 直接加参数-dbus 是编译不了的哇
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 你帮我看看， 我手动编译的， 必须加 -I/usr/include/dbus-1/ -I/usr/lib/dbus-1/include -ldbus-1 才能编译过去
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 那个文件我看不大懂， 这个他是怎么做的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 俺你给的， 他没有这个， 打了补丁大上去了？？
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
<snugglecat> 啥jrrp
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不
 * rayhsbot 喵~
<MaskRay> jrrp
 * rayhsbot MaskRay今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>]34.375%
<sikao_lfs> 不过是测试一下。某个激情人在不在
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
 * rayhsbot sikao_lfs今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>]2.344%
<snugglecat> ......................................
<MaskRay> .quit
<snugglecat> .........
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Pwnna> jrrp:.......
<snugglecat> 和尚， 说话哇， 求解
<jrrp> hoho
<jrrp> Pwnna: this is called tab-hack
<sikao_lfs> 抢注行为。。。
<Pwnna> jrrp: wtf?
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> your mom is tab hack
<Pwnna> ..
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 如果可以编译过去， 我想 arch 打的补丁是 qdbus的pro中直接加这三个参数
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 現在才升級。。遲了，，我╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<jrrp> what
<snugglecat> 而不再 configure 中加这个参数
<jrrp> 说错 这个不叫tab-hack  真正的tab-hack 应该应该是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要睡午覺了，，再見
<MaskRay> 刚才是不是 ^k^ 打算 ban 了
<GyruYzCt> CyrusYzGT, 谁的像
<GyruYzCt> tusooa, 在不
<GyruYzCt> tusooa, 在不
<CyrusYzGT> CyrusYzGT: 明显是我的 因为我的只是少一个字母 别人对正确的人说话 按tab会被我的nick拦截下来
 * GyruYzCt 等 tusooa 吃晚饭睡完教
<GyruYzCt> CyrusYzGT, 你对着谁说呢
<GyruYzCt> 没对着我啊
<Cyaaa> 这个呢
<Cyraaa> 这个
<CyrusYzGT> Cyraaa: lol
<namoamitafo> Cyraaa: 按照他的不行, 你就改, 改好之后交个bug==
<tusooa> knownBetter: 目前无法运行
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那bot能不能不要学猫叫
<tusooa> MaskRay: 在这里也不要乱hello
<Cyraaa> namoamitafo, 我不大看得懂那个文件， 如果他可以编译的， 可能就是直接打path到dbus.pro中， 在那加了 那参数。 因为那三个参数编译qtdbus必须的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，它只应该抓 linuxsir 的 feed
<Cyraaa> namoamitafo, 我的意思是， 用它的来编译， 我宁愿用qt4官方下载的源码直接编译。 吃了一亏， 求个稳当而已。 没说 PKGBUILD不好
<namoamitafo> Cyraaa: 你应该交bug
<Cyraaa> 官方源至少是经过严格测试的， 他那个都出问题， 要编译的， 我就更怕了
<namoamitafo> Cyraaa: 官方源上就是按照这个PKGBUILD编译的
<Cyraaa> namoamitafo, 没正式交，但我 在 #archlinux 和另一服务器的#arch-cn 说过这个问题了
<namoamitafo> Cyraaa: 应该交bug
<namoamitafo> Cyraaa: 的确archlinux的测试不严格的
<Cyraaa> #archlinux 用英文说， 我想应该没人听得懂
<Cyraaa> 关键是我不懂英文啊
<Kandu> cfy: ML:8000
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 你贴的那个怎么生成页面呢
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 吃完饭啦
<tusooa> ...
<namoamitafo> Cyraaa: 你看wikipedia的archlinux的条目, archlinux测试不严谨的, 不像debian
<Kandu> cfy: 用 fpc 寫的 httpd
<tusooa> knownBetter: 折腾.打不开.用不了.
<tusooa> ...
<Cyraaa> namoamitafo, debian 不知道， ubuntu 也少模块。 不过至少有的不会编译后运行错误
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 啥意思
<Kandu> cfy: 剛拿你那個試了，直接跳轉，測不來了。先用 maskray 的試試
<tusooa> knownBetter: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447941/
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 我的意思是， 你就弄个类似 wordpress 的。 按你的想法， 创意， 来弄有自己特色的。 只要最后能支持 atomPub 就行了。
<namoamitafo> Cyraaa: debian分包的, 他们测试非常多, 不稳定的东西要进stable很困难的.
<tusooa> knownBetter: 那不就是重复发明轮子
<Cyraaa> namoamitafo, 是啊。 不过现在我编译了。 能用就行。 他官员的lib没问题的， 就是编译有问题， 我也不知道问题处在哪
<tusooa> Atom 发布协议 	
<tusooa> Atom 发布协议 启用 Atom 发布协议。
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 也不是啊， 特色就是， 后台管理不像其他的 cms 用的是 web 后台
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 如果你觉得是重复发明轮子， 你也可以找个你认为好的cms， 然后实现 atomPub 支持也行
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 就是可以原来是用在马车上的轮子， 你想办法挪到汽车里。 轮子不需要重新做， 就是加一个支持。
<tusooa> nesta jekyll?
<tusooa> 那就不用后台管理了
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 当然需要将轮子改造一下
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 随你， 可以丢掉后台，直接用客户端来管理。 也可以增加一个atomPub的支持， 客户端作为辅助手段。 也可以重新设计
<Cyraaa> 随你
<tusooa> knownBetter: 那你说不用后台管理,用什么
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 我的客户端啊。 通过 atomPub 标准的
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 我已经有了
<Cyraaa> 客户端。少服务端
<Cyraaa> 不是说不用后台管理， 后台管理肯定要。 就是可以不要 web 形式的后台。 而用我的客户端作为后台管理
<tusooa> knownBetter: atompub怎么访问的?telnet?
<Cyraaa> 也可以web后台为主， 我的客户端作为一个另外的支持手段
<Cyraaa> tusooa, http
<tusooa> knownBetter: 那wordpress不是支持的吗.
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 支持， 但只支持内容的管理。 分类呢。
<tusooa> knownBetter: 实话说,吾从来不用category...
<Cyraaa> tusooa, 增加， 删除或修改一个分类还得到web。 且我是希望是 cms， 而不是单纯的 blog。 可以有版面设计的
<Cyraaa> 哪些内容放到哪块， 图片放到哪块
<Cyraaa> 菜单定义等
<CyrusYzGT> tusooa: 那你是苹果用户 呵呵
<tusooa> CyrusYzGT: 不是.是linuxer
<Cyraaa> 我去睡回
<Cyraaa> tusooa, :)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在移动硬盘安装后开机无法进入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339701 我在移动硬盘里的一个分区中安装了ubnutu11.04。安装完毕后重新启动，选择了从移动硬盘启动但是进不去，显示没有引导。不知道是不是安装出了问题。我使用光盘安装的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxyfneu — 2011-07-28 13:49
<tusooa> Cyraaa: 不会搞.
<tusooa> Cyraaa: 似乎执行那个perl脚本不行
<jiero> N900 stream 摄像头进入电脑。VLC播放。。。
<ckg> 大家好!
<xmzgtx> 好
<CyrusYzGT> cfy呢
<CyrusYzGT> MaskRay: 你玩lisp的么
<tusooa> Cyraaa: 你说说,atompub到底是怎么用的.
<ckg> lisp好像不是那么容易玩的转的阿
<jyf1987> 规则很容易 就是你得把自己的大脑固件更新下 以适应stack-based 以及满眼的括号对 lol
<ckg> jyf1987 ,看来你是会使用lisp了
<jyf1987> ckg: 正在学
<ckg> 膜拜一下
<jyf1987> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-schm/index2.html  你想学也可以 跟着做就是了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scheme 语言概要（下）
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 不玩，玩 Haskell
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 天气插件不能正常显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339703 求高人指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头人 — 2011-07-28 14:09
<tusooa> cfy是lisper
<jiero> Streaming 真的很常见。。。
<jyf1987> 还有别人么？
<jyf1987> cfy去领赔偿了
<MaskRay> jyf1987: ？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: ]
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 赔偿？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 不说了 我怕cfy冤魂晚上找我
<ckg> exit
<tusooa> ...
<leaveboy> * nm-applet is working
<tusooa> MaskRay 是emacser.吾也是.
<jiero> android是故意慢的吗？
<jiero> http://www.myriadgroup.com/Device-Manufacturers/~/link.aspx?_id=19B4E921058D4E159AE1812484F11C1A&_z=z
<jiero> 看了这个很奇怪呢。。。
<jyf1987> tusooa: emacer哪里有不玩lisp的
<jyf1987> (kick emacser)
<MaskRay> fp 很难，Functor Pointed Applicative Alternative Monad Arrow MonadPlus ...
<ilovezoe> http://imagebin.org/165259 居然搞成這樣的
<ilovezoe> 驗証碼
<MaskRay> Algebraic Data Type Quosiquotation Rank-N Types Type Family Data-type Family
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<roylez> palomino|working: 受死吧
 * jiero 发现Nokia N9抛弃了Youtube，接受了Vimeo。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 像 Gentoo 那样，以前转 Gentoo 以为就是个发行版，没啥特别的，到了装的时候才发现特别困难；学 Haskell 前以为就是个和其他语言差不多的语言，没啥特别的，到了学的时候才发现是无底的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 瓶颈生成树是说一棵生成树最大边最小
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要在线性时间内求出这棵
<palomino|working> 卧槽，why阿 , roylez
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 快速选择？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 任何东西都这样 结构简单的东西 就产生的形式多 结构复杂的东西 本身就够你研究的了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P354 23-3
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 找个枢轴，把权值小于它的边都选上看连通性
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个是线性?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 判断连通用 dfs/bfs
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你要做常数次判断
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 徐州工程学院 终于有徐州的了啊~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339705 徐州工程学院 终于有徐州的了啊~~~ Ubuntu爱好者哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 WaterJerry — 2011-07-28 14:44
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 假设不连通则减小枢轴，否则增大
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 假设连通则减小枢轴，否则增大
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是说枚举最大边?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样不是常数次判断吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他给了一个提示, 说可以收缩边
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你先看下P354 22-2 c)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他说要实现他那个伪代码, 运行时间是O(E)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他有MAKE-SET, UNION, FIND-SET, 但是写清楚是O(E), 估计没用并查集.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 快速选择不可以？
<lainme> jiero: 你买humble indie 3了么
<jiero> lainme: 没。
<jiero> lainme: 你呢？
<lainme> jiero: 准备买。
<debianer> 新插入激光打印机，似乎不能调用哦
<adam8157> lainme: 妹子要买什么游戏? 有好玩儿的么
<lainme> adam8157: 有蜡笔物理和一个解密游戏。其他的倒是不太感兴趣
<jiero> lainme:  And Yet It M哦s
<jiero> lainme: 那个好玩。
<lainme> jiero: 哦。没玩过那类的。以前玩过蜡笔物理。解密类的都喜欢……
<jiero> lainme: 蜡笔的Linux本来就有有 http://numptyphysics.garage.maemo.org/
<debianer> 蜡笔物理是个linux游戏吗
<jiero> debianer: 翻译的那个不是。
<jiero> 随意啦。。。
<jiero> 反正我不认翻译的名称。
<tusooa> Cyraaa: 看了半天的man,没明白那atompub咋用的.你还是找别人吧... :em06
<jiero> lainme:  玩新的。http://joyridelabs.de/game/download/
<ming_> 找工作的人伤不起昂
<cfy> Kandu: nb啊....
<jyfl987> Kandu: forth那本书说了 操作系统是个骗局
<cfy> ....
<cfy> jyfl987: 你就是一个骗局 lol
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你又活过来了
<cfy> jyfl987: .......我来把你带走...
<jyfl987> cfy: 是不是没火化？ 想多讹诈点钱？
<lainme> haskell写的游戏啊。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 你替我火化...50万分你一半好了
<jyfl987> cfy: 那不是 铁道部说了 20w算火化费
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<cfy> jyfl987: 都给你...
<jiero> 火花费应该包了。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 那也太少了 还不如把你拉去造矿难 这样陪得还多点
<jiero> lainme: 什么？
<lainme> jiero: nikki and the robots
<jiero> lainme: 来和我一起玩Hedgewars :D
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥快速选择
<jiero> lainme: 哦。是么。。。
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡...
<lenage`> ...
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<lenage`> 火花费都要２０W
<jiero> roylez: 送lainme一套Humble Indie Bundle 3吧。
<lainme> roylez: 上班的时候在IRC上闲聊不太好吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么用Bellman-Ford求负权回路? 不会
<lenage`> 求牛人的emacs配置　　
<roylez> lainme: 作为一个高手和老员工，没问题的
<lenage`> 只求主题好用　适合rails　开发
<cfy> roylez: 作为主席....没问题的...
<roylez> lainme: 你要humble bundle吗？我可以email给你
<lainme> roylez: 如果不需要照片作为报酬的话，我当然乐意
<roylez> lainme: 照片你可以先欠着
<lenage`> 求适合rails开发的emacs配置　　
<lainme> roylez: ……我还是自己买吧。。。不然要背债务
<lenage`> 我话题是不是有点脱离主题了　
<roylez> lainme: 给你发了，欠我的就是欠我的
<lainme> roylez: 好吧……谢谢
<roylez> lainme: 不用谢，记得你欠我
<tusooa> ub]
<tusooa> lenage`: rails似乎和emacs没有什么直接关系.
<cfy> rails是啥?
<tusooa> lenage`: 你是说用emacs写ruby?
<cfy> 哦....怎么会有关系...
<lainme> roylez: 这些年的情况是，讨债都比较困难
<roylez> lainme: 你放心，我有耐心。他们都说我是万岁
<jiero> lainme: ... 40年后寄给他。
<namoamitafo> 我这里renren怎么是韩国的IP
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神
<kkde> http://hi.baidu.com/haichaoqu/blog/item/85807900e18fbb097aec2c46.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu linux 上给 emacs 安装 ruby on rails 插件_大海的博大与虚空_百度空间
<jiero> roylez: 我也要一份吧。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<roylez> jiero: email捏
<samul> 有开源的汉字识别代码吗？
<vic> 不知道美姬上不上irc
<tusooa> 但愿不.
<vic> 想问下美姬用的啥win7
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<jiero> samul: 有。叫做tesseract-ocr
<iGnome> 手写实时识别算法，应该蛮成熟了。只是没lin的。
<iGnome> 没opengl大游戏玩了。
<metbsd> alpha服务器用哪个linux可以跑
<samul> jiero:  他能识别汉字？
<jiero> samul: 能。
<jiero> iGnome: 多么大型？玩即时战略。
<samul> jiero: 手写是手写，OCR是OCR。手写多了顺序信息
<jiero> samul: 手写的问香港MM  amanda_hoic http://amanda_hoic.mysinablog.com/
<jiero> GPL v3的。
<roylez> iGnome: 白白神
<iGnome> jiero: etqw那类
<iGnome> roylez: 你又咋了。
<roylez> iGnome: 困
<roylez> iGnome: 一个星期没怎么干活了...
<iGnome> 乖，睡吧
<iGnome> 天天不是和 MeaCulpa 出去搞啥活动？
<jiero> iGnome: 没门啊。自己去改MOD吧。。。
<roylez> 没...
<iGnome> 天天约。我都看到了。
<roylez> ...
<adam8157> 同目击
<iGnome> jiero: 即时战略的。根本不能体现引擎的特点。不算
<iGnome> adam8157: 9494 怀疑搞基
<iGnome> 难怪一星期没干活
<jiero> iGnome: ...
<adam8157> iGnome: 哈哈
<samul> jiero: 看到了这个，Chinese (Simplified) language data for Tesseract， 3ks
<metbsd> 没人玩过alpha 服务器吗
<cfy> roylez: 主席用的stable?
<iGnome> samul: 别指望啥。学习还差不多。
<roylez> cfy: testing
<cfy> namoamitafo: testding有没有出过任何问题?
<cfy> roylez: 有没有出过什么问题?
<roylez> cfy: 费不起劲玩非滚动的
<roylez> cfy: 问题？grub2代替了grub，就着问题
<cfy> roylez: testding算滚动的吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 有
<adam8157> roylez: 对grub2这么怨念...
<cfy> roylez: 这是必需的?用grub-legacy不就好了?
<roylez> cfy: 对滚动的，不过没有arch的激进和平稳
<cfy> namoamitafo: 举个例子?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 很小的问题
<cfy> roylez: 没arch的平稳?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 而且完全是我的技术问题
<cfy> namoamitafo: 怎么说?
<roylez> cfy: 不行，丫一天到晚催命的说要转grub2
<namoamitafo> cfy: testing就是到了freezing的时候不rolling了
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 眼睛跳
<cfy> roylez: 话说要不是装U盘系统...我都没装grub-legacy
<jiero> roylez: 我对And Yet It Moves 最有感觉，从2007年开始等，等到2010年有Linux版，然后等降价，然后你还不给我;P
<jiero> :g
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦....我还是stable好了.话说我要的ccl,源里都没有...
<roylez> jiero: .... 是吗... tenzu 就给我这么多
<namoamitafo> cfy: 就是上次搞pulseaudio的时候把KDE删除了
<roylez> jiero: 你问 MeaCulpa 要，他也买了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦?
<namoamitafo> cfy: freezing了就不rolling
<jiero> Mea
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不是说freezing了就不好了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦.....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 相反, freezing了更稳定, 因为要准备成为stable了
<metbsd> debian个垃圾
<cfy> metbsd: faint
<iGnome> 大便的比较多。你会被围攻的。 metbsd
<metbsd> 没关系
<iGnome> 看来是来pk的。上吧
<jiero> metbsd: 没关系，你怎么说都可以。。。我们都认识你了。。。
<metbsd> 我也认识你们
<adam8157> 介个小盆宇埋汰vim, firefox, 现在又轮到debian了...
<metbsd> 大家认识了就可以了
<jiero> .oicebot hug metbsd
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 metbsd ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<iGnome> adam8157: 那不是和微菜一样的
<metbsd> 我特别认识你，jiero
<adam8157> iGnome: 微菜思路我跟不上 哈哈
<jiero> metbsd:  为吗？好吧我继续无视你。
<adam8157> 一见钟情么?
<namoamitafo> oicebot怎么又来了
<iGnome> 有些不同。他那是喜欢推销
<if_else> 各位兄台，可否有工具，查看电脑的累计使用时间？谢谢
<MaskRay> cfy: 使用gentoo，远离烦恼
<metbsd> 我会继续监视你，小心点， jiero
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 我饿了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说用队列实现的
<metbsd> gentoo的编译太累了
<metbsd> gentoo用户有时挺逗的
<metbsd> 又不是他们的程序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: spfa不能完全说是队列优化的bellman-ford
<iGnome> 蛋疼的才用贱兔来玩系统
<metbsd> 老是说“我今天编译了个什么”
<iGnome> 额。这是我说的话额。
<metbsd> 不就是打了个emerge命令
<metbsd> 其他还干啥了，呵呵
<cfy> ...
<namoamitafo> 我天天编译
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<cfy> gentoo用户怎么会这么说....
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 你用什么版本啊
<cfy> 玩gentoo的说明风扇好...
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 我天天编译我的程序
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不是前几天...还出问题....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我风扇不好...老编译不行....
<iGnome> 说明机器好。不会烧掉。 cfy
<MaskRay> cfy: 你是说装 firefox5 ?
<cfy> iGnome: 烧掉啥....不是有自动保护么...
<iGnome> 以前有2个，烧掉过本本的
<cfy> MaskRay: 说你老不update world
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 执行顺序不同
<cfy> iGnome: 不愧是神......
<namoamitafo> cfy: 那是他在整systemd
<namoamitafo> cfy: debian也不能老不更新啊
<iGnome> 乱说。谁用贱兔了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我说testing
<MaskRay> 是 udev 版本升了过猛了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦.
<metbsd> 现在用来用去，还是回去redhat了
<cfy> redhat.....
<metbsd> 不用编译
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神.....来lisp好了.
<cfy> iGnome: perl都不能编译的
<iGnome> 打倒emacs
<Evanescence> 有人知道mutt里的mairix吗？
<cfy> iGnome: 又乱说.......emacs/=lisp
<iGnome> 真当程序员，至少要c编译嘛
<namoamitafo> gvim编辑TeX太累
<iGnome> 大概相等了。
<iGnome> 思维啥的，都被影响了。
<cfy> .....
<iGnome> 僵化了
<cfy> 用lisp不僵化
<iGnome> 偏执类的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<iGnome> 你连rm都外挂的时候，还坚持lisp。说明僵化了。
<MaskRay> metbsd: 这不就说明适合懒人用
<cfy> iGnome: 我那是不了解....其实不用外挂的.....
<cfy> iGnome: delete-file
<iGnome> 仔细看我的话嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 都怪gfw....我用不了google
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还是问 如何用spfa求负权回路?
<iGnome> 并没提有咩有rm
<metbsd> MaskRay, 是啊，我用Linux就是越来越懒类型
<cfy> iGnome: 外挂说明.....
<iGnome> 如果使用中，我发现啥基本的都不能做，我早不用pl了。
<cfy> iGnome: 我只能说....它就是这么被写出来了......
<metbsd> 以前还有兴趣编译，我还编译过openoffice,kde这些大玩意
<iGnome> 说明僵化
<metbsd> 现在连xchat都不想编译
<cfy> iGnome: pl数学太慢了......慢死....
<cfy> iGnome: 而且标准老改......
<iGnome> 对于我，它啥都能。
<MaskRay> pl 标量很慢的
<cfy> iGnome: 还要追新.....
<iGnome> 比快，去asm
<cfy> iGnome: delta老长老长.....
<cfy> iGnome: 我们要平衡啊......
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有什么区别？第一个入队列 n 的点
<iGnome> 写起来快。现在在乎这个啊。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后BFS?
<metbsd> 对于现代电脑，asm的优势可以忽略了
<cfy> iGnome: 在乎....写起来都差不多...然后pl跑很久......
<cfy> iGnome: 还出错了....perl的bigrat有问题的
<iGnome> pl跑音频图形的时候，你没看到
<iGnome> 说明才不会慢。
<cfy> iGnome: $ perl -e 'use bigrat;print 1 - 1/3'
<iGnome> 3D的音频图像
<cfy> iGnome: 你看看结果多少
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个点肯定在圈中
<cfy> iGnome: 调用库么?
<iGnome> 不use看速度。难道你不知道use是啥？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 之后沿着前驱指针走
<cfy> iGnome: 我这里永远出不了结果...
<kkde> `>  1 - 1/3.0
<cfy> kkde: 不要修正......
<MaskRay> cfy: NaN
<^k^> kkde, 0.6666666666666667
<cfy> iGnome: 举个例子...perl的核心库都有问题...
<kkde> cfy: 什么叫修正
<iGnome> 我的脚本有问题没。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道.最新版本好像是这样.........他们太.......
<cfy> iGnome: 有...依赖太多了...
<iGnome> 啥库没问题的。
<iGnome> 那一边去
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里的版本估计只递不归了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 新版本也没修复...没信心了...
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 这么基础的...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 奇怪的现象～输入密码登录后不能进桌面，直接返回到输入密码这里来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339717 奇怪的现象～输入密码登录后不能进桌面，直接返回到输入密码这里来 刚装的系统，，卸载了ibus，装S输入法，重新启动，就成这样了，现在只能用光盘试用版进来发帖子，求救，，不会又要重 ...
<iGnome> 刚好我要做的，都那么顺利。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 那么多年了...问题依然存在....
<MaskRay> cfy: 看来 整数 和 不能化简为整数的分数 运算会出问题
<iGnome> 没碰过这要求
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,这样 $ perl -e 'use bigrat;print 1/1 - 1/3'
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里就好了....这个库做的....
<cfy> iGnome: ......
<MaskRay> cfy: 行为很古怪，我搞不清楚了
<iGnome> 做这样的事情，也要库。
<cfy> iGnome: 等崽崽问你数学的时候...你拿出了py....崽崽问:为啥perl不行.....
<cfy> 不是py...
<MaskRay> +1
<cfy> 你可以maxima
<iGnome> py?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你如果用integer
<cfy> iGnome: maxima
<iGnome> lol
<namoamitafo> cfy: 1 - 1 / 3 也是wa
<cfy> namoamitafo: ?
<sikao_lfs> usb的打印机，能直接拔出usb插头吗？
<sikao_lfs> 还是要先做什么操作？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我在说perl的数学库的问题....这么一个基本的perl的分数库都出错了....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 还是cl好 :D
<cfy> iGnome: 来maxima好了....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你用maxima的?
<iGnome> 为什么要用库嘛。
<iGnome> 那库干嘛的。
<iGnome> 真奇怪
<cfy> namoamitafo: 在了解..没用...因为是用lisp写得嘛:D
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一样的, 我搞错了.
<cfy> iGnome: 分数计算啊....
<cfy> iGnome: 否则你怎么分数?
<iGnome> 直接计算不行？
<MaskRay> Perl 的标量做引用、数、字符串……
<iGnome> 要分数干嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 直接是浮点数...不精确
<cfy> iGnome: 精确啊....
<iGnome> @
<sikao_lfs> 请问ubuntu下，使用的epson打印机，使用完后，能直接拔掉usb吗？或者先要做什么操作才算安全拔插？
<iGnome> 那除开特定处理。否则啥不是直接浮点的？
<cfy> iGnome: perl的分数计算,在跑linux的某机器上...差点比不过我的casio计算器...
<cfy> iGnome: 丢脸啊....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不多
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 部队
<cfy> iGnome: 不精确.....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: spfa执行的时候如果某个点第二次入队
<iGnome> 你计算器，有几位哦
<cfy> iGnome: 我的计算器支持有限范围内的分数啊
<iGnome> 那你去试试c的。 cfy 灭了c，你在来。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像可能另外一个没入队的连通的点存在
<sikao_lfs> 请问ubuntu下，使用的epson打印机或者扫描仪，使用完后，能直接拔掉usb吗？或者先要做什么操作才算安全拔插？
<iGnome> 支持灭c
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<cfy> iGnome: 支持转型
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是不是这样的
<MaskRay> iGnome: 数学计算，无疑要用 Haskell
<iGnome> 这根本不是问题。只是按照需要选择的事情
<cfy> ....好吧....
<iGnome> 和语言都可以说没关系。
<cfy> 慢就算了....
<Kandu> iGnome: 嗯，所以需要自己寫個分數庫 perl
<cfy> iGnome: 没错....直接换成 cl
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<iGnome> pl就没见过需要分数的情况。。
<iGnome> 都是字符处理
<cfy> Kandu: 这个...ee数学不好的 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，沒我寫的 pascal 分數庫好。上次那 24點的，你也見過了。結果就是精確分數的
<sikao_lfs> 请问ubuntu下，使用的epson打印机或者扫描仪，使用完后，能直接拔掉usb吗？或者先要做什么操作才算安全拔插？dmesg 里也找不到这个设备的/dev表示的内容
 * Kandu 鄙視連分數庫都不會寫的 perler
<iGnome> 学数学的，都僵化。:-)
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<MaskRay> 晚上把 bot 添加 eval
<iGnome> 会的，去自己写一个asm的。
<cfy> Kandu: 不用写啊...反正实现里都有带(cl),标准啊
<cfy> .....
<cfy> iGnome: 等你写出来...崽崽都不用做作业了
<iGnome> lol 在这里吹。吹库。。。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 24点?
<cfy> 因为默认不支持...所以要库...perl
<Kandu> cfy: 那不錯
<cfy> cl默认就有的....就不用库了....
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<cfy> iGnome: 你是不是想说下班了?
<iGnome> 这逻辑。没逻辑了。打倒学数学的。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 学数学的, Orz
<cfy> namoamitafo: 拜你....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 快反击....数学帝 :D
<iGnome> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<iGnome> lol
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 你怎么写的?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 先是24點，後來改進成n點的
<cfy> bad ee......
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 几个数?
<iGnome> 下班。
<cfy> ...
<alvin_rxg> 谁教我数学
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 隨便的，不過超過 6個，就很慢
<iGnome> 回家告诉崽崽千万别沾数学。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 文科....
<alvin_rxg> 教我数学，我很缺数学逻辑
<cfy> alvin_rxg: namoamitafo他精通的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 這個 http://machinelife.org/osc/pn.php
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 记得shtsc小考的时候有一次写个24点的程序我写挂了
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 我不想跟着念佛……
<cfy> alvin_rxg: ...
 * adam8157 缺数学和算法基础的路过...
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 枚举的?
<MaskRay> dfs(k)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 悲剧啊
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，隨便寫的，當時 cfy 說要給 bot 增加些功能
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 於是幫他寫了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么写的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有4个叶子的表达式树不同构的只有2种
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有4个叶子的满二叉树不同构的只有2种
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 然后？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后裸枚举叶子的顺序, 大概写了15分钟, 没调试, 交上去果断wa
<sikao_lfs> 请问ubuntu下，使用的epson打印机或者扫描仪，使用完后，能直接拔掉usb吗？或者先要做什么操作才算安全拔插？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 全排列后 dfs 运算符号？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有dfs啊, 就裸枚举
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 都for
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 重复枚举很多的, 但不会TLE
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 全排列后三重循环枚举运算符？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 4! * 4 * 4 * 4 * 2 << 10^7
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 全排列也是三重循环？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我记得我好像是打表==
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 要用 long long
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就算如此也不会全wa的, 肯定哪里写错了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 求代码
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我人工算24能力也巨烂无比, 他们好像看几秒就出来了.
<cfy> namoamitafo: 有特定的公式.总共就1千多种可能啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我算不来
<cfy> namoamitafo: 熟练了.一眼可以看出嘛
<MaskRay> 去重不知道怎么实现的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 1000多种情况, 看1眼就能出来?
<lainme> roylez: 没有and yet it moves...
<roylez> lainme: .
<roylez> lainme: 找 MeaCulpa ，tenzu给我就没这个
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 還沒注釋的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 十多个公式
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不要紧
<lainme> roylez: 好复杂的fwd...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 直接枚举表达式树可能比较好
<cfy> namoamitafo: 很多重复模式啊...
<roylez> lainme: tenzu和mea都有copy，不同的人买的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我还没怎么看过有注释的代码
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 其他地方不要緊，就去重部分，沒注釋和說明很難看懂
<MaskRay> Kandu: +- 的右孩子不能是 +-，*/ 的右孩子不能是 */
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有交换律
<cfy> 谁熟悉javascript?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 如果根是 +*，那么（{统计过左子树是 3 4 右子树是 5 6 这种情况}后{不要统计左子树是 5 6 右子树是 3 4}）
<cfy> <!--会被javascript当成什么?
<cfy> http://www.javascripter.net/faq/hidingjs.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hiding JavaScript code from old browsers
<MaskRay> 还有 1+2+3 3+1+2 2+3+1 这种没考虑
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我不是用這種方法的，這種方法涉及到父子層的關係，麻煩的(我做的是是任意個數參加運算，父子層更多(其實超過9個數就慢得不能忍受了))
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a - (b + c) 和 a - b - c 属于不同情况么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • VPS的根目录满了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339721 BurstNet的VPS，20G硬盘，实际只用了0.99GB，而根目录/只有1G。随着安装设置等操作，这1G竟然满了。导致很多安装失败，请问应该怎么做？ 其DF结果如下： # df Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/simfs 1048576 1011656 36920 97% / none 1024000 4 1023996 1% /dev ...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 這樣應算作同樣吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 所以不允许 +- 右孩子是 +-
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最小平均权值回路
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 会?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 二分+判断负圈？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 给出一个O(VE)算法, CLRS P379 24-5
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 二分的话O(VE * log(W))
<metbsd> 下班回家！
<metbsd> 堵车去
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=339723
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - "vim -c" 来执行一个vim里的命令 。
<kkde> 要堵1小时吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: W是最大权, 因为对不同的平均权, 最小差是1 / (V * (V - 1))
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: b) 就不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 等价于存在k, 满足分子上的数非负, 这只要取k, 使得他恰好是s, v最短路边的条数.
<Pwnna> 为和linux不释放cached memory
<Pwnna> 然后就开始用swap
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: b) 没看懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只要存在k, 让max里面的那个数非负就ok了
<Kandu> namoamitafo: osc/pn.tar.bz2 總結了去重規則如下: a b + c + => a b c + + ; a b + c - => a b c - + ;  a b - c + => a b c - - ;   a b - c - => a b c + - ;  a b * c * => a b c * * ;  a b * c / => a b c / * ;  a b / c * => a b c / / ;   a b / c / => a b c * / ;                a b + => a b + if a > b | => b a + if a < b ;    a b * => a b * if a > b | => b a * if a < b    然後刪掉重複的字串即可
<Kandu> a b c 可以是一個數字或者一個表達式 e.g. (3 1 2 + *) 這樣整個就是
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 一个晚上写出那么多代码?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS相当于DP求出所有delta_k(s, v), 然后枚举v, k计算?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: b) 没看懂
<Evanescence> hi
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: why
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍩ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: good boy
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 幾天寫的,擺弄了 RPN 好久
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这透露了一个很有趣的信息
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一个图如果有0权回路, 那上面的点的最短路的边数可以任意大, 更加确切的, 取遍从某个值开始的所有整数.
<debianer> 打印机设置很麻烦
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 就是指 0 <= 最短路的边数 < n，所以让 delta_k(s,v) 取最小即可？
<debianer> 我的canon LBP2900 有驱动但不能打印
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不一定取遍从某个值开始的所有整数吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你看结论c)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 比如图就一个圈
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我这是对整个环而言的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我忘记说明了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说对充分大的t, 环上存在一个点v, 满足可以找到s-v的边数为t的最短路
<debianer> 请问对linux支持最好的打印机是哪个牌子和型号？
<Pwnna> 不重启没法用。。
<Pwnna> cache怎么释放都不行
<Pwnna> 过了7-8小时以后电脑就开是用swap
<cfy> 多少内存?
<Pwnna> 4GB
<cfy> 你用电脑都做点什么?
<cfy> 关闭swap
<Pwnna> 上网，编程
<Pwnna> 关闭swap
<cfy> 没事的,我gentoo的时候都不swap
<Pwnna> 关了，用到900MB的时候就开始给我out of memoryu
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 好奇怪啊...
<Pwnna> 很头疼
<Pwnna> cfy: 英语好吗？
<Pwnna> 我写了好多求助的
<cfy> 不好
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: free -m下来说有很多但是out of memory?
<Pwnna> free -m说还有2.8GB 内存。。
<Pwnna> 可用
<jyfl987> cfy: 去了那边还能上网阿
<Pwnna> 不过好像都是cache里面的
<Pwnna> 真正的Free只有101
<Pwnna> 左右
<jyfl987> cfy: 你有认识谁是走scheme道路的？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: sudo -s ; echo 2>/proc/sys/vm/drop_cache
<cfy> jyfl987: 不认识. 你还是common lisp吧
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 没用
<Pwnna> echo 1 2 3 都没有。
<Pwnna> askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你可能没打开吧
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 都试过了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你用root用户的？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你检查下内核编译参数
<Pwnna> http://www.thehosthelpers.com/general-chat/linux-kernel-bug(severe-memory-leak-or-not-releasing-cached-memory)/
<cfy> jyfl987: 一起cl好咯
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 真是
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 用kernel check 编译的
<Pwnna> 如何查看？
<cfy> jyfl987: scheme怎么好了?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我们这边吃不起那个内存占用量
<cfy> jyfl987: 有多少内存量?
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: vim /proc/config.gz
<cfy> jyfl987: plt-scheme
<Pwnna> 里面什么都没有
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 啥distro
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个算是scheme,不过里面的东西不止scheme了
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: ubuntu 11.04
<Pwnna> uname -a -> Linux ulti-laptop 2.6.39.3-candela #1 SMP Sat Jul 16 12:55:43 CST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pwnna> 有诊断了吗？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: vim /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Pwnna> 更多信息： http://www.thehosthelpers.com/general-chat/linux-kernel-bug(severe-memory-leak-or-not-releasing-cached-memory)/
<Pwnna> 和
<Pwnna> askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<Pwnna> 要整个文件吗？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你问 jyfl987
<Pwnna> http://pastebin.com/Eh940RJF
<Pwnna> 这里
<Pwnna> 这个问题我已经有了至少快一个月了
<Pwnna> 另外我的机子有fglrx的kernel patch
<gebjgd> debian testing的内核好老阿
<gebjgd> 太老了
<Pwnna> 如果没有这个东西也不能够用。双显卡不能用。
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你想多新
<Pwnna> 不过现在我也只在用intel
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 有什么办法？
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我以为和arch一样新呢
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你要啥版本的? 3.0?
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 起码29内核把
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 29?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我其实无所谓的 但是我领导要用这个做acl 所以我就学学
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我现在debian testing是39
<Kandu> cfy: 鄧麗筠的《淡淡幽情》真好聽[C
<Pwnna> 还没有人有办法？
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 真的？
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 说错了。39内核
<namoamitafo> gebjgd:  *** 2.6.39+35.1 0
<namoamitafo>         600 ftp://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/ testing/main i386 Packages
<Pwnna> 没人有办法。。
<Pwnna> 唉
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 这是我apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6-686
<Pwnna> 悲哀
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 需要家什么源？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: pastebin太难上
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 还有什么？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 官方源
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 根据Policy的显示, 就是testing的源
<Pwnna> 我不知道，我在中国基本上是全程用ssh tunnel的
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我很早就更新到39了
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我昨天上的debian
<Pwnna> paste?
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 结果发现是stable
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 换paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: ==
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 那是32
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 自己改了testing
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 对
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: ok
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 但是内核没变化
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, root还用的btrfs
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87048
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: aptitude search '~ilinux-image'
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 你的root用的什么文件系统？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: ext4
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 额。。。
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 可以吗？
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我就不该上btrfs
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 可以, 但我不清楚他们说的那个, 如果你按照他说的啥echo > ... 不行的话, 八九不离十是内核参数问题
<Pwnna> 我也是这么怀疑的
<edison0354> gebjgd: btr咋了？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 看下怎么回事
<cfy> jyfl987: acl?
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 也不是完全不管用
<cfy> jyfl987: access control x....么?
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 先开始可以，过了2-3次后就没有太大的效果了
<edison0354> cfy: jyfl987：额，你俩……
<gebjgd> edison0354, fsck找不到
<Pwnna> 释放30MB...很快有被cache掉了。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 本来就没有啊
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, fsck找不到。和opensuse一个问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄...上海的hacking thursday,我被邀请了 :D
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> duyujie是谁?
<edison0354> cfy: 你去么？
<edison0354> cfy: 杜御姐
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: aptitude search '~ilinux-image'
<Pwnna> what the fuck is hacking thursday
<gebjgd> edison0354, 是没有，所以root被readonly mount了
<cfy> edison0354: 不去...没车票....坐过去也要好久.....
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……………………
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 目前没人知道是什么问题。我对内核也不了解
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你用默认内核看下
<cfy> jyfl987: 你还是用plt的好了.不要guile了.csi啥的
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 默认内核跟fgrlx kernel patch不兼容
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 但你要测试这个只能这样了
<cfy> jyfl987: chicken啥的好,不支持大数
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 必须是2.6.39-2 以上。
<Pwnna> 否则没法用
<Pwnna> 我走了
<Pwnna> 待会儿回来
<MaskRay> plt 改名 racket 了
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 默认内核
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 有39以上
<cfy> MaskRay: 改名了?....我一直以为racket->plt....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: P385的那个算法有趣的, 虽然没用
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: hacking thursday 是哪個組織組織的呢?
<MaskRay> cfy: racket 是 5.* 的叫法，plt 是 4
<cfy> Kandu: shlug啊,估计加入shlug的都有收到吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 那源里?
<cfy> MaskRay: 源里只有4....
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 怎么从stable升级到testing?
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 直接改源就行了把？
<Kandu> cfy: 啊，果然
<cfy> Kandu: 你去不 XD
<MaskRay> cfy: 搞开发的干什么用 debian ..
<cfy> Kandu: 你肯定不去....等你到那..都结束了...
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我都直接改源然后aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, ok.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这话说的.......debian怎么不好了?
<gebjgd> MaskRay, 搞开发用debian的很多
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<edison0354> cfy: 不是传说搞开发的用FC？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 个人喜好。fc不稳定阿
<cfy> Kandu: 除非你有helicopter
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你个用arch的说FC不稳定
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道,反正我知道 冰河 用debian
<edison0354> cfy: 不认识
<cfy> edison0354: 就一大牛
<cfy> edison0354: 你来cl好了
<MaskRay> cfy: gebjgd: 追新的
<edison0354> cfy: 啥是CL？
<cfy> edison0354: common lisp的缩写
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我在公司根本不用arch
<gebjgd> edison0354, 家用
<Kandu> cfy: 發現《淡淡幽情》裡的歌，我居然大多都沒聽過
<cfy> Kandu: 我肯定都没听过....
<gebjgd> edison0354, 公司一水的opensuse debian
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 版本升级要看release note, 但是testing还没release, 遇到问题需要自己修正了(大多是依赖问题, 用aptitude可以修正)
<Kandu> cfy: 你不聽鄧麗君的
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 噢
<cfy> Kandu: 不听啊
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 如果你觉得testing还不够新
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我说我弄了半天apt-get upgrade不管用呢
<edison0354> Kandu: 你多大？
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 别，我觉得够新了。sid绝对不上
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: apt-get dist-upgrade也是可以的
<cfy> namoamitafo: aptitude upgrade,我发现会死掉....还不是卡住了.....
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我后半句还没说完: 但是觉得sid太激进的话, 可以尝试apt-pining
<namoamitafo> cfy: 内存不够
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我也遇到的
<Kandu> edison0354: 21了，大叔
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, apt-pining是什么？
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, debian的wiki不给力阿
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: google下, 就是deb系的版本混合
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯....所以只能apt-get吧
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 有的, 但是不推荐
<Kandu> cfy: 你聽什麼 -_-b
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: debian不只是wiki
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 还有reference
<cfy> edison0354: Kandu: 不管你信不信,反正我不信.....
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 给个网址
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 完整列表 http://www.debian.org/doc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Documentation
<cfy> edison0354: 我要mac os x.....
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 还是说我google -> debian wiki or reference就行了？
<cfy> edison0354: T_T....
<edison0354> cfy: 我也不信他21……21怎么会听邓丽君……
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 不需要google吧, 我觉得www.debian.org的导航搞得还行
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你说啥aptitude upgrade
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你是用aptitude upgrade的?
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 桌面用还需要什么源？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 直接换成testing,然后upgrade
<gebjgd> cfy, 我就是那么干的
<gebjgd> cfy, 但是没dist-upgrade
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我不加的, 就把stable, testing, unstable, experimental都加了然后pining
<gebjgd> cfy, 直接upgrade了
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 太杂了
<cfy> gebjgd: 现在呢?
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 还有些backports, 但是像firefox啥的我都是直接官方下
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 光用testing就好
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我有些需要unstable, 大多数都是testing和stable的混合
<gebjgd> cfy, 现在重装中
<cfy> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> cfy, debian stable + lxde
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: debian 一般推荐用aptitude
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 做daily维护
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 为什么不用apt-get?
<cfy> gebjgd: 我觉得slim配合debian挺好
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: apt-get是用来版本升级的
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你还是看debian-reference比较好
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 里面有说的
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 而且要看第二版
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 看英文的吧, 中文的是第一版的, 德文我就不清楚了
<gebjgd> cfy, ?
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: aptitude解决依赖比较好, 例如purge某个包他会自动把不需要的全部删除的
<gebjgd> cfy, slim在哪个发行版都不错
<cfy> gebjgd: login manager
<cfy> gebjgd: 在debian会自动认键盘布局
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我试试看，没用过debian呢
<gebjgd> cfy, 我已经lxdm了
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.
<gebjgd> cfy, 因为我能改菜单语言
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 没用过的话还是看debian reference比较好, 那个是official
<gebjgd> cfy, 这样我老爸用中文，我用德文的
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 好的
<cfy> gebjgd: 你老爸也在德国啊
<cfy> namoamitafo: 还要看书.....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不看书行不?
<gebjgd> cfy, 恩，过来探亲
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我从没看过书, 所以很菜
<gebjgd> cfy, 待2个月
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那我跟菜了....竟然不知道有ref存在...
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.....德国好不..对了..德国上网方便不?
<gebjgd> cfy, 他觉得挺好
<gebjgd> cfy, 方便
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.某领导考察好说不方便....引起.....不知道你知道不
<gebjgd> cfy, ?
<gebjgd> cfy, 谁？没看新闻
<gebjgd> cfy, debian有频道没？
<cfy> gebjgd: #debian ?
<gebjgd> cfy, debian-cn
<gebjgd> cfy, #debian我知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来我以前对floyd完全没有理解
<cfy> gebjgd: http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/11/0259204&threshold=-1
<cfy> gebjgd: debian-cn貌似在另一个irc server,我没去过
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，和年齡有關?
<cfy> Kandu: 领导乱扯呢...
<Kandu> cfy: 我說那歌。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.我有听点 王菲的
<Kandu> cfy: 王若玲，小野リサ，王菲，鄧麗君，中島美雪。大概這些最好聽了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.
<Kandu> cfy: 亞洲的女歌手
<gebjgd> cfy, 纯扯蛋阿
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯.呵呵.
<gebjgd> cfy, gd的发言你也能信？
<cfy> Kandu: 我有下过王菲专辑,不过就没怎么听...听不懂...
<cfy> gebjgd: 我不信啊.
<Kandu> cfy: ..
<jyfl987> cfy: 没办法 我领导要用
<cfy> jyfl987: cl也能写....
<cfy> jyfl987: 有人用ccl写出acl2
<edison0354> cfy: 王菲不好听+10086
<cfy> edison0354: .....
<cfy> edison0354: 我说粤语听不懂...没说不好听....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 日语歌更听不懂了……
 * Kandu 鄙視 edison0354 大叔的品味 +qword(-1)
<edison0354> Kandu: ………………6
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个你跟我说没用
 * edison0354 Sarah Brightman+10086
 * edison0354 fripside+10086
 * edison0354 jj lin+10086
<cfy> jyfl987: 我要宣传 :D
 * edison0354 奶茶+10086
<jyfl987> cfy: 你给我50w 我就转cl
 * edison0354 梁静茹+10086
<edison0354> jyfl987: 他给你50W你还当码工吗？
<cfy> jyfl987: 去做动车就有了...
<edison0354> cfy: 好吐槽……
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是把你的那份给我好了
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> edison0354: 你以为码农赚不到？
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<adam8157> edison0354: jyfl987是大款...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你少来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 据说你在果壳?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 听说的, :-)
<edison0354> adam8157: 请客
 * jyfl987 (let ((emacer (list cfy maskray)))  (apply kick-from-irc emacer))
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> cfy: 语法没问题吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 肯定是薇菜跟你说的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 呵呵
<Kandu> edison0354: 哦, 也不錯
<cfy> jyfl987: faint.....
<adam8157> 能花更能赚的潇洒哥
<jyfl987> cfy: 嘿嘿 语法没问题
<edison0354> Kandu: ？
<Kandu> edison0354: 你列的歌手
<edison0354> Kandu: 必然！
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实 forth的更简单  cfy maskray adam8157  kick
 * adam8157 喜欢Ozzy, MJ, Beatles的路过
<cfy> jyfl987: (kick jyfl987 yunfan)不就好了?!
<adam8157> jyfl987: 又加上我了, 直接栈式的语法啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sun-jdk和open-jdk有什么大的差异吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339727 很想知道这两个jdk有什么大的差异没有，用openjdk会有什么影响吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 沙湖王 — 2011-07-28 19:01
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不也是emacser么
<jyfl987> cfy: 那样数据在代码里 不喜欢
<adam8157> jyfl987: nope, vim重度依赖
<jyfl987> cfy: 不过lisp里好像也无所谓
<cfy> jyfl987: 难道forth不是?
<jyfl987> cfy: forth是只能这么玩了 但是forth 小 快 所以我原谅他了
<jyfl987> cfy: forth吃的内存是用k做单位的 额
<jyfl987> 其实用字节也可以
<adam8157> forth培养机器思维
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是用 emacs的vi模式的吧 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没, 就是vim, 而且重度依赖vimperator
<jyfl987> 有没有人给我配个 emacs vi模式 我想玩玩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好落后 我们都用上 pantadacty了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不上, vimperator3挺好的
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: vimperator
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 和pentadactyl是不同分支
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 没有先进/落后的
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 原来开发的3个人 2个人走了 只剩一个人继续开发 到底哪个是主流呢
 * adam8157 吃个饭回家了...游泳好累...
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: emacs的vi模式本来就有, viper-mode
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 不能这么比较吧, 最终还是看啥实用
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 说错 要 vim模式
<OT_iux> 騳居然不在线
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: vimpulse
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 给我配个玩玩吧 我不会emacs
<Cyraaa> openbox 的键盘绑定很强大啊， 可以做类似 emacs 的键盘绑定
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: google vimpulse
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 我不用emacs
<edison0354> cfy: http://photo.renren.com/photo/254033599/album-482780454?curpage=&t=&albumpage=#thumb
<NoIE> 铁道部发言人王勇平先生您好，您的大女儿王晓英是铁道部财务局主任，大女婿李阁奎是北
<NoIE> 京市交通局副局长，二女儿王晓霞是北京市计生局处长，二女婿郭亮是北京市中心医院副院
<NoIE> 长，小儿子王晓飞是铁道部质检科科长，儿媳张宁是市妇联主任，小孙子北京市实验小学副班
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 那你怎么知道得这么清除
<NoIE> 长王小帅，这些情况没错吧
<edison0354> NoIE: 你也上校内？
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 我连lisp都不懂
<caleb-> NoIE: 要去搞破坏？
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 哼哼
<Cyraaa> 我设置了 sup+z 开头后加 d（开发菜单）e（编辑器菜单）i（网络菜单）， 例如 sup+z d 现实开发菜单。 好记， 记住sup+z 后加一键 是一系列菜单
<NoIE> edison0354: 多年前受朋友之约，注册的，几乎没用过。
<edison0354> NoIE: 额，那这个是推上的？
<edison0354> NoIE: 我在校内上见这个来者
<NoIE> edison0354: 恩。
<Cyraaa> sup+x 是desktop转换， sp+x a 上一个， sp+x d下一个， sp+x 1~4 1至4个桌面
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 曾经想拿emacs作为跨平台的工具, 统一的处理东西的, 后来发现emacs一方面lisp太难学, 另外......反正放弃了.
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 那你现在用vim?
<caleb-> 跨平台推荐 vim
<cfy> edison0354: ..
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: gvim
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 用过gvim没?
<jyfl987> 恩 不错
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 不是啊, vim只能编辑
<jyfl987> 弃暗投明
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 啥弃暗投明啊
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 本来就用gvim的
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 编辑就好好编辑么 干嘛要分心
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 不是
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 例如说对windows的explorer实在不满意
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 能拿gvim代替么?
<jyfl987> 谁叫你用win32?
<jyfl987> 用 win32还有理了
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 那你慢慢玩吧, 阿弥陀佛.
<jyfl987> lol
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我遇到一个问题
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我在LaTeX中输入中文经常不能显示
<namoamitafo> caleb-: gvim
<namoamitafo> 在win32下配了一个tiling wm
<jyfl987> hashtwm? namoamitafo
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: bug.n
<jyfl987> 额 这个也听过 好像比hashtwm好
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 基于ahk的, 有点慢
<jyfl987> 上次卖瓜的说的
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 可定制性强
<jyfl987> 但是在 win32下也没什么好东西玩
<namoamitafo> 本来就不是玩==
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 遇到过没
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 最近编辑TeX频繁
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 没
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 就是在insert mode里面
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 很奇怪
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 好像只有latex-suite里面发生
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 以前用终端下的vim好像也没发生, 不过我忘了, 也许有
<jyfl987> 那个 vimpulse可以在emacs 23下跑吧
<namoamitafo> 不清楚
<jyfl987> 正在安装emacs
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P394 25-1 动态图的传递闭包
<Cyraaa> vi
<Cyraaa> 和尚， 啥动态图
<Cyraaa> 啥闭包？ 有限自动机？
<Cyraaa> namoamitafo, 在讨论什么呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 去年金牌479?
<NoIE> 传言：是张德江下令抓紧清理现场、尽快恢复通车的。
<NoIE> tetui.me/2011/07/28/张德江副总理要求抓紧清理现场尽快恢复通车/
<NoIE> http://tetui.me/2011/07/28/张德江副总理要求抓紧清理现场尽快恢复通车/
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac221862/
<NoIE> 张德江：文革期间加入共产党、任革委会宣传干事。
<NoIE> 之后跑到金日成综合大学学习。
<cfy> roylez_: bug啊....
<NoIE> 现任中央政治局委员，国务院副总理。
<roylez_> cfy: 摄像头是bug阿
<cfy> roylez_: 哈哈,取出假钱,银行没有责任....
<NoIE> 我妈妈说过，文革还没有结束，因为文革期间打人的人都在台上。
<cfy> roylez_: 顾客换回去....顾客有责任....
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/200/200496.htm
<NoIE> 深圳威武 超iPad2世界最薄x86平板机
<NoIE> 不过该公司的雄心还不止于此，他们还计划使该平板电脑支持多达5种的操作系统，
<NoIE> 包括Ubuntu、Windows 8、Windows 7、Android和MeeGo。
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/200/200012.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu将在北京建分公司 正考虑中文名称-Ubuntu,北京,分公司,中文名称,Linux-驱动之家
<debianer> NoIE: 有没有直接装debian的
<NoIE> debianer: 你开家公司吧！^_^
<excalibure> Ubuntu有什么好的下载软件吗？
<NoIE> DownThemAll! ，我比较喜欢。
<ming_> ubuntu 不是有个自带的吗
<happyaron> 下载什么呢
<excalibure> 是有阿，但它说同时要上传，而且感觉比迅雷慢多了
<ming_> 是吗 没试过哦
<ming_> 有谁知道 有啥可以在线看电影的软件吗
<excalibure> 恩
<excalibure> 对了，有那位知道ubuntu什么软件可以翻墙吗？
<haoyihuan> ubuntu下有软件可以量产U盘吗？
<krfantasy> 弱弱的问一个问题，free -m 显示的占用的内存比系统监视器的大了好几倍，这是问什么？
<happyaron> krfantasy: 有cache
<krfantasy> happyaron: cache 具体是什么用的？
<happyaron> krfantasy: 看 +/- buffers/cache: 那行
<happyaron> krfantasy: 缓存一些常用的东西到内存，下次访问的时候就不必从硬盘加载了。
<happyaron> krfantasy: 如果有程序申请那部分内存，cache就会被自动释放。
<krfantasy> happyaron: 哦，原来如此
<krfantasy> happyaron: 不过cache有1G多。。。有点恐怖诶。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy
<happyaron> krfantasy: cache少的话才有问题。
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席下划线好。我帮你叫harpy？
<krfantasy> happyaron: 没事就好
<roylez_> happyaron: 没事，下次再找你
<haoyihuan> linux下可以量产U盘吗？
<happyaron> krfantasy: cache 一般要占用你空闲内存的绝大部分才正常。
<happyaron> krfantasy: 当然，刚开机时可能占不了那么多。
<jyfl987> 阿龙 你什么学校录取阿？
<krfantasy> happyaron: linux在内存管理方面跟win相差好大阿
<alvin_rxg> da jia hao
<mujun> 问一下频道里有没有用cisco设备的，帮个忙
<mujun> 怎样用cu命令链接dynagen虚拟的cisco设备
<maya1> 没有设备也要制造设备
 * alvin_rxg 哪个 archlinux 的家伙教 Cyraaa 添加 multilib repo
<Cyraaa> ：）
<Cyraaa> alvin_rxg, 知道了， 怎么更新愿呢
<Cyraaa> alvin_rxg, 好了， 正装着
<cfy> jyfl987:
<cfy> jyfl987: 一个ccl 6MB
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个打动不了哥 你要打动哥的领导才行
<cfy> jyfl987: 但是读取了asdf以后...22MB...
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> cfy: lol 执行缓存的问题吧
<jyfl987> 不知道有没有人用forth实现个lisp
<cfy> jyfl987: 恐怖死了.....
<jyfl987> 这样可就无敌了
<cfy> jyfl987: quicklisp更恐怖..
<jyfl987> cfy: 那这样的东西有谁用？
<cfy> jyfl987: 大家都在用...
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是吧 不是说那东西很贵么 你用了？
<cfy> jyfl987: lispworks很贵...
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是quicklisp..
<krfantasy> 原来这里也有学lisp的同志;-）
<jyfl987> cfy: 哦 那具体用在哪里呢
<cfy> jyfl987: 而且lispworks个人版是免费的...不过功能少的....
<cfy> jyfl987: 你说哪个?
<jyfl987> cfy: quicklisp
<cfy> jyfl987: 包安装和管理
<debianer> krfantasy: 学lisp的这里很多
<krfantasy> 找到组织了
<jyfl987> cfy: 哪个的包管理是用quicklisp的？
<cfy> jyfl987: cl啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 我说现实中用在哪里了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 现实中?一般来说方便的装包,装依赖都用吧....
<jyfl987> cfy: 你举例子 把名字报出来 不要举你lisp系统内的
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 就是装common lisp的库的...
<jyfl987> cfy: 就没别的了？ 你看 根本没啥地方用么
<cfy> jyfl987: 我说错了.....就是个cl的库管理....本来就是给cl用的...
<jyfl987> cfy: 就这还大多数人用 额 你说的应该是 大多数cl用户用才对
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神
<Cyraaa> arch 怎么没声音的， 我按 arch 的 wiki 做了一次， 当时有声音， 现在又没了
<soiamso> gmail的附件下载被封？
<cfy> Kandu: 你的ml有流量或者别的限制么?
<happyaron> soiamso: 早就封了。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg,  正常播放了
<soiamso> happyaron: 就今天吧？
<snugglecat> 刚才死机了
<happyaron> soiamso: 我这里都封快俩月了。
<soiamso> happyaron: 发国内的邮箱能收到附件吗？
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: pulse?
<happyaron> soiamso: 偶尔能下载，多数时候不能下载。能收到的。
<soiamso> happyaron: 你一直翻？
<happyaron> soiamso: imap
<soiamso> happyaron: 也就是过家的钱又白花了，就封在了面子上
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不懂， 现在有声音了， 啥我不知道， 我选的是 alsa
<alvin_rxg> =.=  对自己的系统都不清楚哇……
<happyaron> soiamso: 呵呵
<savr> damn 3G China Unicom internet
<happyaron> soiamso: 其实封附件也挺狠的
<happyaron> soiamso: 现在都是让google的服务能访问，但不正常
<savr> nothing is working today
<cfy> 用gmail client就好了
<savr> I have spent the past 10 minutes trying to load ramada.com
<soiamso> happyaron: 这次撞车，影响党运走向
<happyaron> soiamso: 咋说？
<happyaron> cfy: imap
<happyaron> cfy: pop似乎也没封死，但google的pop服务器太脑残了。
<alvin_rxg> savr: u may ask lulzsec to destroy the gfw
<soiamso> happyaron: 应该说言论有点放宽了，而gfw 是江那套的产物
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, linux 我就一文盲， 能运行有声音就行。 不深究
<happyaron> soiamso: 嗯
<savr> I don't think it is the gfw
<happyaron> soiamso: 确实
<savr> it is unicom
<cfy> happyaron: 我有android,你懂的.
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<snugglecat> 在看花仙子
<happyaron> cfy: android最便宜得多少钱？
<soiamso> savr: not just unicom,
<happyaron> 现在
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你东西帮不了你了， 超出我能力了
<cfy> happyaron: 这个么......有1000的吧,我想
<happyaron> o
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 嗯，我慢慢摸索吧
<happyaron> 手机快要该换了，但预算还很紧张。。。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 好的。
<soiamso> savr: 区域性防火墙升级，我所在区域，所有ISP 都是这个星期开始的
<soiamso> happyaron: 799
<happyaron> soiamso: 型号？
<soiamso> happyaron: U8110
<savr> sorry I am about to go
<happyaron> soiamso: 华为的？
<savr> not going to try and read chinese right now
<soiamso> happyaron: 不能玩玩游戏，但是微博足够了，
<happyaron> 256RAM的。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: 华为高端型号 U8800 1599
<happyaron> 哦
<soiamso> happyaron: 最高端型号 U9000 3000+
<savr> errrrrrrrrr
<savr> just as it started working it stopped
<happyaron> soiamso: 听罗姐说1000多可以买个二手的n9差不多就1k多。。。
<NoIE> me 正在安装刺客信条2.
<happyaron> 呃，语言错乱了
<happyaron> 但还在犹豫，有靠谱的二手我也打算考虑。
<soiamso> happyaron: 二手基本都 5折
<soiamso> happyaron: 你要买个手机？
<soiamso> happyaron: 开发用？
<cfy> 谁买个lispworks?
<happyaron> soiamso: 在计划，自己用。
<cfy> 编译成但binary,送我玩玩....
<happyaron> soiamso: 我不折腾手机。。。
<cfy> 单
<happyaron> cfy: 去下载，看有没有
<soiamso> happyaron: 别买智能的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 海盗湾什么的
<cfy> happyaron: 个人版的linux的gtk版本太高.....
<happyaron> soiamso: 为啥呢
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<soiamso> happyaron: 绝对不折腾了。
<cfy> happyaron: 海盗啥.....我觉得买得起的没几个人....太贵了...
<happyaron> soiamso: 我现在就是个非智能的，但是java内存太小不大够用。
<happyaron> ...
 * adam8157 Nokia 1202路过
 * CyrusYzGTt 請問怎麼設置讓 swap等內存使用率到 99% 再使用swap
 * CyrusYzGTt 請問怎麼設置讓 swap等內存使用率到 99% 再使用swap
<alvin_rxg> NoKia 3110 飞过
 * CyrusYzGTt 請問怎麼設置讓 swap等內存使用率到 99% 再使用swap
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席，有人刷屏啊。
<savr> BYE
<cfy> $900
<soiamso> happyaron: http://www.360buy.com/product/430218.html
<cfy> 好贵...
<soiamso> happyaron: 最近想送这个给老妈
<adam8157> 哇, happy小心了
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 还在吗？
<happyaron> 面主席怒了。
<adam8157> 哈哈, 被我言中啊
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 默认内核和fglrx不兼容。那个我是不能够启动的
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> 唉....$900
 * adam8157 坐板凳围观
<cfy> 要maintenance的还要$375...
<happyaron> 过于贵。。。
<cfy> 太贵了....
<cfy> 而且那么多开源的好用的
<cfy> (* 9 644.02)5796.18
 * adam8157 debian昨天升级了个啥哦 /dev/mixer没有了
<iGoogle> cfy: 找找啥好玩的。别算了。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: maxima,算数学的...
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜见神
<CyrusYzGTt> 請回答 請問怎麼設置讓 swap等內存使用率到 99% 再使用swap
<iGoogle> happyaron: 去读书了没
<happyaron> iGoogle: 在放假
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ... 我好像也有同样的问题
<cfy> gtk+ 2.4是啥意思?2.40?
<cfy> 谁有这么高的版本?
<iGoogle> 哦。你提前也没用。你反正被预定了。 happyaron
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是RAM用到了30%就开是猛用swap?
 * Oicebot 对Pwnna说：看起来不太像。
<edison0354> adam8157: 表示我有the beatles和MJ所有专辑的正版iTunes plus aac，你请客的话可以考虑拷给你
<happyaron> edison0354: 话说，aac的音质没有你说的那么好啊。
<adam8157> edison0354: 唔?
<adam8157> 我全是mp3
<iGoogle> 高码率的mp3够了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 跟编码器有关的
<edison0354> iGoogle: 体积大
<iGoogle> 那ogg
<happyaron> edison0354: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 請問怎麼設置讓 swap等內存使用率到 99% 再使用swap
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.ownlinux.cn/2008/12/30/ubuntu-linux-swap/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Linux 下优化 swap 交换分区| OwnLinux.cn
<iGoogle> 不知道。没swap
<edison0354> ……
<Pwnna> 》。》
<edison0354> 2G内存+chromium表示必须用SWAP……
<cfy> edison0354: 我要mac os x.....
<Pwnna> 我发现我关了swap以后内存用到30%的时候就告诉我out_of_memory
<Pwnna> drop_cache没用
<happyaron> Pwnna: 说明你悲剧。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 新品我看不贵啊
<cfy> edison0354: 我说你帮我装下
<edison0354> cfy: 最低配的MBA 7K多，最低配的mini 4K多
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<Pwnna> happyaron: 已经多次在这里，在国外论坛上求助。。目前没人能够解决。
<edison0354> cfy: 虽然买不起……但是确实不贵……
<joycexu> 爱折腾 的人用arch
<iGoogle> Mem:          3743       1095       2648          0        107        405
<iGoogle> -/+ buffers/cache:        582       3161
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 难道amd64版本的 ubuntu 不会出现那个 30% 的特性？
<iGoogle> Swap:            0          0          0
<edison0354> soiamso: ……
<happyaron> Pwnna: 我1G内存可以用掉930M而不死机。。。更多的没监视到
<Pwnna>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pwnna> Mem:          3760       3653        107          0          4       2638
<Pwnna> -/+ buffers/cache:       1010       2750
<Pwnna> Swap:         3890       2643       1247
<alvin_rxg> kickban
 * adam8157 唉, conky的音量又得重新设置了...
<iGoogle> .你干嘛了。用这么多。 Pwnna
<Pwnna> 非常的无语。
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 桌面上什么软件都没有打开。
<Pwnna> 被cached吃掉了
<iGoogle> ...
<Pwnna> 不释放
<Pwnna> drop_cache也不管用。
<cfy> ....
<Pwnna> http://i.stack.imgur.com/Wuvf1.png
<alvin_rxg> Linux
<Pwnna> 非常恼火。
<cfy> Pwnna: ps auxww|sort -k 6,然后贴一下
<Pwnna> 现在重启了
<Pwnna> 刚刚的是之前的
<joycexu> ..........
<iGoogle> 太bt了
<cfy> edison0354: iGoogle: 我想差电脑
<cfy> edison0354: iGoogle: 我想拆电脑
<iGoogle> 叉？
<soiamso> Pwnna: 你跑什么程序了 ..
<Pwnna> 我要是不重启就司机。。
<Pwnna> soiamso: 什么程序没跑。估计是内核问题
<cfy> Pwnna: 换成debian.....
<cfy> 谁用ub的?
<soiamso> Pwnna: 什么U ，什么版本 Ub
<alvin_rxg> usb?
<iGoogle> 4G，跑一个fvwm? lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 是不是经常就有软件包要更新?
 * Oicebot 对cfy说：怎么可能。
<Pwnna> cfy: 我这个双显卡花了我很大的精力才装上ubuntu 11.04.
<cfy> .oicebot off
<joycexu> wo
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥更新
<cfy> Pwnna: ...
<joycexu> 我
<cfy> iGoogle: 随便啥更新.有更新没?我记得我以前用的时候乱多
<cfy> 2
<Pwnna> 必须要2.6.39-2 以上的内核 加上 fgrlx 11.6 和 一个kernel patch
<cfy> 3
<cfy> OT_iux: 什么情况?
<cfy> OT_iux: 什么情况?!
<iGoogle> 我不太更新。无聊的时候，才刷下源
<cfy> iGoogle: ...,然后有上百的包?
<edison0354> cfy: 又不是没拆过……
<cfy> iGoogle: 再然后....死掉了?
<iGoogle> Pwnna: 我这也双卡，也1104。很容易安装的阿
<iGoogle> cfy: 瞎说。。
 * edison0354 http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av43547/  CV控都来看这个视频
<cfy> edison0354: 我发现有个螺丝拆不掉
<cfy> edison0354: cv是啥?
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 什么的？
<Pwnna> ATI 5650 + Intel
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有...我有个同学...更新到gnome没了...
<Pwnna> 我每次启动都kernel panic
<joycexu> ati4300
<joycexu> 漂过
<iGoogle> Pwnna: i3+啥nv。。
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<Pwnna> nvidia没太大的问题
<edison0354> cfy: 声优……
<Pwnna> ATI的一启动就kernel panic
<cfy> iGoogle: 是不是经常就有软件包要更新?
<cfy> iGoogle: 测试一下
<iGoogle> 老不记得显卡型号。不太在意
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.....科普...
<iGoogle> cfy: 好吧。刷下
<Pwnna> ATI的显卡+linux = >.>
<iGoogle> 8 个软件包被升级，
<cfy> iGoogle: 好奇怪...刚才的bot,我回复你,它说话,然后我发.oicebot off,它说它已经是关的了
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 围观神....
<cfy> yunfan: 一起来围观神....
<iGoogle> 那bot错乱了。不认主人
<iGoogle> 。你干嘛
<iGoogle> 你也错乱了？
<Pwnna> cfy: 没辙了吧？
<joycexu> bot
<cfy> iGoogle: 看你会不会把gnome卸载....
<soiamso> Pwnna: 其实我可以认为你在用nvidia 的主板了。。。。。
<cfy> Pwnna: 换成debian....
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 我也有ati
<iGoogle> 凭啥
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 双显卡吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: 升级生的....
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: no
<Pwnna> soiamso: >.> 我是笔记本
<iGoogle> 。
<soiamso> Pwnna: 是nv 的芯片吗？
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 恩。ATI的PowerXpress + Linux 很悲剧
<Pwnna> soiamso: 不是的
<iGoogle> Pwnna: 使用mesa驱动得了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ XD'
<soiamso> Pwnna: amd 基本只能选他自己的平台，
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 恩。现在就用的是这个。
<Pwnna> 不过必须要用fglrx
<iGoogle> Pwnna: 等于浪费点钱。:-)
<Pwnna> vga_switcheroo会导致没法关机，重启。。
<yunfan> cfy: 怎么了
<cfy> yunfan: 我要蛊惑你用cl...
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 在win下用。。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 智商问题
<cfy> yunfan: 然后你买lispworks...
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，是x86_64 我有16G內存，，其中能夠使用的15.6G swap 由於歷史原因 3.6G ,,所以，內存使用超過3.6G就使用swap
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: fglrx是啥? 觉得名字很熟悉, 但是忘了啥了
<cfy> yunfan: 再然后......问你要binary玩.....
<Pwnna> ATI 驱动
<iGoogle> cfy: 看到我的打火机没。
<cfy> yunfan: 只要$600
<Pwnna> restricted drivers
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 闭源驱动?
<cfy> iGoogle: 被我扔掉了
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 开源的我没法用
<yunfan> cfy: 这个不大可能阿 我是很现实的 买lispworks的钱够我买个超级计算机了 我情愿在超级计算机上用烂语言
<iGoogle> 。。。这语义都不理解。
<NoIE> 请问，中国的“国保”是不是“国世太保”的简称？
<cfy> yunfan: 超级计算机?
<cfy> iGoogle: 没理解.....
<yunfan> cfy: 额 才600刀阿 那如果以后用得爽可以买
<CyrusYzGTt> ..各位看到我的回覆了嗎，。，。剛纔延遲了，，
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 闭源限制性很强的
<cfy> yunfan: 是啊.不过这个是专业版的.
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ XD'
<yunfan> NoIE: 国保负责对内调查 国安负责对外
<iGoogle>  cfy: g+上的
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，是x86_64 我有16G內存，，其中能夠使用的15.6G swap 由於歷史原因 3.6G ,,所以，內存使用超過3.6G就使用swap
<iGoogle> oops
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你怎么安装ub的?
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 开源就在启动的时候kernel crash
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你好有米
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦?我没上.....
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: ??
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ，，我用我全副身家買的
<soiamso> yunfan: 2000块就可以了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 就是swap的問題
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 多少钱？
<yunfan> soiamso: 你不配别的了？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 30% ？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 大概一萬
<yunfan> 我想要4个arm 4核的 a15
<soiamso> yunfan: 其他也就2500 包括显示器
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ,,我看了你的文章，我設置爲 vm.swappines=2了
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 1. BIOS里面只用discrete卡。2. 安装。3. Kernel Check升级到2.6.39-3. 4. 用这个方法安装fgrlx http://askubuntu.com/questions/50687/fglrx-catalyst-11-6-is-it-compatible-with-kernel-2-6-39
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行判定，结果为 (1,5)+(0)=6
<^k^> ⇪ title: 11.04 - FGLRX (Catalyst 11.6) is it compatible with kernel 2.6.39? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<yunfan> soiamso: 显示器不需要了 就用ssh登录上去好了
<Pwnna> 5.换回switchable
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我的文章吧。。
<cfy> yunfan: 说错了...是$900...
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，是x86_64 我有16G內存，，其中能夠使用的15.6G swap 由於歷史原因 3.6G ,,所以，內存使用超過3.6G就使用swap
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> yunfan: enterprise的 $2,700
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<yunfan> cfy: 那倒也不贵 比 佛陀绣普 这种来说是便宜了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 看起来跟我问题一样
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<soiamso> yunfan: 我高估了现在16G 只要 800-
<cfy> yunfan: 商业的话,enterprise $4,500
<Pwnna> 用到20-30%
<cfy> yunfan: http://www.lispworks.com/buy/prices-1c.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: LispWorks Price Information
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 就是說，，我想先把內存使用率提升到 起碼使用15G內存，才調用 swap
<yunfan> cfy: 关键是没用过怎么知道
<yunfan> soiamso: 不是吧？ 一个8G只要400?
<cfy> yunfan: 人家说好用.....
<Pwnna> 你在用Swap的时候的free -m 是什么样的？
<yunfan> 我记得前一阵4G还要400来着
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，，你有什麼解決方案？？？
<soiamso> yunfan: 主板一般4个slot
<cfy> yunfan: 不过太狗屎贵了....
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 没有解决方法
<soiamso> yunfan: http://www.360buy.com/products/670-677-680-0-0-0-1679-0-0-0-1-1-1.html
<cfy> yunfan: 你用http://trac.clozure.com/ccl或者sbcl
<namoamitafo> cfy: 是否想干掉oicebot?
<yunfan> cfy: 那就找个免费的用用
<cfy> yunfan: 足够了.....
<^k^> ⇪ title: Clozure CL
<cfy> namoamitafo: 怎么干掉?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 利用老k
<cfy> yunfan: clozure cl非常不错
<cfy> namoamitafo: +q ?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 反复/me会被kick的
<yunfan> soiamso: 跌价好厉害阿
<cfy> namoamitafo: 好.我们试试
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉是内核问题
<cfy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<yunfan> soiamso: 那多cpu的板子有便宜的么
<cfy> 2
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<Oicebot> 3
<cfy> namoamitafo: ...
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你干嘛?
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你的内核是什么？另外你要给我看看你在用swap的时候的Free -m
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我也覺得，，
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你看他在反复me
<soiamso> yunfan: 主板反而贵了，好像。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦....
<cfy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<cfy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Pwnna> lol
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,內核是 2.6.38.8-35.fc15.x86_64 至於 swap的使用，，我現在的程式用不到。。而且每次使用都不超過 1MB
<chenfengyuan> .oicebot on
<chenfengyuan> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,內核是 2.6.38.8-35.fc15.x86_64 至於 swap的使用，，我現在的程式用不到。。而且每次使用都不超過 1MB
<chenfengyuan> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Pwnna> 现在的free -m是什么？
<cfy> .oicebot off
<cfy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 97.23% (Lv20)
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<Guest76742> namoamitafo: 我觉得不灵啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 現在 swap使用爲0
<^k^> Oicebot: .. ..
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。
<cfy> .oicebot on
<namoamitafo> cfy: ok
<adam8157> 我擦, 今天牛叉了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哈哈,good job!
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: free -m?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不過，當物理內存使用超過 3.6G ，swap就會隨機的自動使用
<Pwnna> 我是不定的
<Pwnna> 一旦cached吧大部分的内存用完，我就开始用swap
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ http://fpaste.org/L0Pv/
<UTF-8> 3.0的内核下不了webrtc的代码啊
<UTF-8> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我這裏是 內存才用到 20& 就 使用swap了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ http://fpaste.org/L0Pv/  <<< 這是 free -m
<Pwnna> 看到了
<Pwnna> 不知到。。你得等到开始用swap
<Pwnna> 在贴给我
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我這裏是 內存才用到 20%的使用率 就 使用swap了
<Pwnna> 快看我的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...這樣，，要等google-chrome。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Wuvf1.png
<cfy> Pwnna: ps auxww|sort -k 6
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...我不太喜歡用swap 每次用都會有點卡
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> cfy: 我现在也没问题。
<Pwnna> 要等到5小时以上
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 但是，有時某些情況一定要使用的，不然會出問題的
<cfy> Pwnna: ps auxww|sort -nk 6
<yunfan> soiamso: cpu每进步一次 制程都提高了 用料都少了
<yunfan> soiamso: 主板就没这么多进步了 不过跟我大学那时候比 主办还是便宜了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<soiamso> yunfan: 越来越少人买DIY 机的
<yunfan> soiamso: 诶 这也是个问题 主要是现在的品牌商都搞规模效应了 而不是象以前一样想多骗点钱
<Pwnna> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87050
<cfy> yunfan: sbcl还是很快...
<cfy> Pwnna: 你开的不是一般多啊...
<cfy> Pwnna: mysql都开...
<Pwnna> cfy: 那个是作开发用的
<Pwnna> 用不了多少内存
<Pwnna> 不是这个问题，已经讨论过了
<cfy> Pwnna: 我差点忘了...你这样贴...有隐私暴露...
<Pwnna> 没事
<yunfan> cfy: 快也没有用
<cfy> yunfan: 比ccl快一倍...计算阶层的时候
<namoamitafo> cfy: 前阶段不是说oicebot不放进来了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不清楚.好像是放进来.但是可以随便开关
<cfy> yunfan: 但是sbcl内存太恐怖了...100MB...ccl 38MB
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: hi
<yunfan> ssh -2 -C -D 8080 tunnel@173.212.222.103   Pwnna
<Pwnna> meh
<Pwnna> goahead
<Pwnna> public server
<yunfan> 还有个 boboserver我就不知道是什么了
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 没办法。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 这个东西有很大的问题
<Pwnna> 感觉是内核
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，文章都說是內核swappines的問題了。
<Pwnna> 我的swappiness都是10
<Pwnna> 我基本上肯定是系统不释放cached
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 如果你0swap, 会怎样?
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 死机
<yunfan> soiamso: 也有可能是越来越soc化了 主板没多少发挥的空间了
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KAc87YVa
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 不会吧, 不是就算缺少内存, 内核会自动kill掉内存占用最大的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我設置成 vm.swappines=3 ..
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: kernel: [10065.115657]  [<ffffffff811119d2>] out_of_memory+0x102/0x240
<Pwnna> 我vm.swappiness设成什么都回去用它
<Pwnna> 内核认为没有可用内存了
<Pwnna> 其实都是被cached占用了
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 报内核bug吧
<Pwnna> 。。。
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6474215o1p0.html
<Pwnna> 大部分人没这个问题
<soiamso> 绝对是用C 写的，问题是这些功能只能用 Ada 写。
<Pwnna> 我问了至少3个不同的论坛，一个包括专门解决这些问题的地方。。没有一个人说有这个问题
<Pwnna> 没有一个人能够解决
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么下载的deb不能自动安装了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你重新编译过内核?
<Pwnna> 所以我很无奈。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 唉，~~暫時就 修改 swappines吧
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: kernel check
<Pwnna> 恩。
<cfy> soiamso:  写了程序出了问题要追究责任?不是有个条款么....不接受不能使用程序的?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, stable到testing
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 原理是啥
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 已经是0了
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 不知到
<Pwnna> 知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后我就没法直接安装deb了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...會不會是內存泄漏機制
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥程序？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我設置成3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所有的deb都不能安装了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不是跟你讲了吗。。10有八九是内核不释放cached
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google chrome
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: testing 很不爽，debian要么 stable，要么 unstable
<Pwnna> 然后free里面只有100MB
<Pwnna> 显然不够
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 那个不是可传入的内核参数？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, .........
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，是 apt, 还是 aptitude
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 知道，可是上次我chrome內存泄漏，也遇到過
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aptitude
<Pwnna> 按道理来讲的话linux是会自动释放cached
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: testing 不像 archlinux，有bug了会尽快修复
<Pwnna> 我不知道这算不算内存泄漏
<iGoogle> bb83fd7e281870577ff5321cd574116c  X-Men.First.Class.2011.R5.AC3.H264-CRYS.mkv
<iGoogle> dbc12952bdbe065568c0fa8d476d2b16  X-Men.First.Class.2011.R5.AC3.H264-CRYS.srt
<Pwnna> 好像是内存管理问题
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ...不清楚，，
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你是双显卡才会导致无法启动还是啥
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 还是说ATI的显卡导致无法启动
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 能否dpkg -i
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有了bug不修复？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有了 bug 要等，得先进入 unstable，才能再进 testing
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 装xp去了
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 依赖问题
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 它为什么不自动解决？
<happyaron> 逼我安装邮件服务器。。。
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 会的
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: aptitude
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 人工看下啥问题
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 双显卡
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: root光输入aptitude
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 之后？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: g
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 提示啥
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 安装的 未安装的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 39的内核竟然还不认我的无线网卡
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你aptitude install一个软件, 把stdout给paste一下
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: xD
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 这次aptitude解决了
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, debian 真令人匪夷所思
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 上次你怎么安装的? 是不是等待很长时间?
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 就是说你离开过啥的
<soiamso> 如果吧通过什么的所有院士撤职，那么中国就有救了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 神啊，发邮件发到gmail每日上线了。。。
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 还是不行
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: stdout给paste下
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, aptitude install的？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 对
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, aptitude install Downloads/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<gebjgd> Konnte kein Paket finden, das auf »Downloads« passt, allerdings enthalten
<gebjgd> die folgenden Pakete »Downloads« in ihrer Beschreibung:
<snugglecat> mayli, 好
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: ==
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你乱用啊
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我乱用什么？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 这个aptitude install就不是给你装*.deb的
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 那我用什么装deb？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: dpkg -i *.deb
<gebjgd> namoamitafo,  Paket libcurl3 ist nicht installiert.
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, dpkg -i 不自动解决依赖关系
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你man dpkg看下, 有解决倚赖关系的参数的吧
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我看看
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 有忽略依赖
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 没有解决依赖。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有辙么？
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dpkg -i 不解决依赖
<alvin_rxg> 本来就不解决的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我考
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 必须手动解决？
<alvin_rxg> 有个 wrapper，好像是 gdpkg 还是啥，可以解决
<alvin_rxg> 都用 aptitude 的，谁用  dpkg啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aptitude能直接安装deb么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如google chrome怎么装？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, repo里没有
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<NoIE> １、记者采访一位扫地大妈：“您对这次7.23动车事故有什么看法？”大妈一脸正义：“没让老百姓赔动车就不错了！”
<alvin_rxg> chromium !!!
<NoIE> ２、记者又问一位大妈：您认为铁道部和红十字的区别是什么？答：一个要钱，一个要命；
<NoIE> 3、记者：那他们的共同点呢？答：都不要脸。
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: dpkg是要自己写脚本解决依赖?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fx呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: iceweasel
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: fx的话还是下官方的比较好
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: backports里面有新版本的iceweasel
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, flash？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: flashplugin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: flashplugin-nonfree
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个和arch很象了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.org/165287
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 看得出哪个是公哪个是母吗
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<snugglecat> 好看不
<alvin_rxg> - -|||
<snugglecat> 前面那个是母的啊。 依偎着公猫啊
<duhastmich>  /quit
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, http://imagebin.org/165287 看看这个
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 告诉我有什么感觉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, apt-get 和 aptitude什么关系？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 竞争的关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: synaptic有这个功能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 如何查找？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: apt-cache search foo
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 啥功能？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你最好还是看那个debian-reference
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: dpkg -i
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 然后解决dependency
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 看到了吗， 有啥子感觉。 我做网页插图的
<alvin_rxg> - -?
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 没啥感觉
<snugglecat> tusooa, http://imagebin.org/165287 看看这个， 有啥子感受， 我做项目主页的插图的。 给个意见。 依偎的猫
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 查找啥的aptitude都支持的, 还有各种功能
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 哦
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 正则表达式啥的
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 例如搜索手动安装的包
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 你不是说dpkg -i *.deb不解决倚赖
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch的hp驱动有问题
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 解决了没
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 解决了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, webqq打不开。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> aptitude竟然不支持从*.deb装
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 你刚知道？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你那里能用chromium打开webqq?
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我刚知道的是synaptic支持从*.deb装
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 然后觉得aptitude不支持有点悲剧啊
 * gebjgd 出门了。
<gebjgd> 老爸催了
<cfy> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搞定了
<cfy> 睡觉了...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打开了
<namoamitafo> happyaron: synaptic有没有像aptitude那样给各种解决依赖的方案
<naked89> hi boys and girls
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: synaptic有没有像aptitude那样给各种解决依
<namoamitafo>                           | 的方案
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你怎么解决倚赖关系的
<cfy> namoamitafo: i only use aptitude
<cfy> namoamitafo: 可选依赖的时候,aptitude remove也没问我,aptitude也不算很好
<NoIE> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/hqgj/2011-07/28/content_13001066.htm
<NoIE> 中国媒体还是将叙利亚的民众称为“反动派”，还是将叙利亚的运动称为“暴动”。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 那你怎么装*.deb
<cfy> namoamitafo: dpkg -i 啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: 倚赖关系无法安装怎办
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不知道...下载包?
<ming_> 怎么用自带的邮件客户端设置HOTMAIL？
<badboy_1> houhou
<badboy_1> 头一次用
<ming_> 为什么 有显示未读 看不到邮件呢？？？
<ming_> 谁知道告诉我呗 谢谢了
<badboy_1> 关了，在开就好了
<ming_> 我试过了呢
<badboy__> 终于进来了
<cfy> badboy__: 打烊了
<cfy> :D
<badboy_1> 哈哈
<xiaobot> 大家好
<badboy__> top
<mayli> sleep 3600*6
<mayli> !jrrp
<zoobi> good bye
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你现在也是testing把？
<alvin_rxg> stable
<alvin_rxg> 部分软件 testing
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你的sources.list一定很长
<alvin_rxg> 没几行
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/bjqw1m-80341?raw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian的源真是有点别扭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没arch的清晰明了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 特意去Münster的mediamarkt看了下
<alvin_rxg> 看啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sony prs 350 179€
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 科隆便宜
<gebjgd> lg__, lg_ lg 蛋疼ß
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啊呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太厉害了 op
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ^k^  不管这个。 ##c 里的机器人管 jion spawn 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ppstream无法播放。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 点击了之后没有反应
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你那里可以？
<alvin_rxg> 可以啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郁闷了
<alvin_rxg> 我没有 +r，没法使用 ChanServ 的 akick ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你被op绑住了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian不好用阿
<alvin_rxg> 怎么不好了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说不出来的怪
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近如何？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ppstream还是不能播放
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好好的thunderbird不叫thunderbird，叫icecove
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好好的thunderbird不叫thunderbird，叫icedove
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/9vbujv-80342?raw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好好的thunderbird不叫thunderbird，叫icedove
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真的。没见过这么疼的了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是无法播放
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我估计是缺播放的插件
<alvin_rxg> 啥插件……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你开个终端看它有说啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<gebjgd> cannot connect to the server: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<gebjgd> Qt: Cannot set locale modifiers:
<gebjgd> ERROR: NPAPI ERROR: No GTK2 support in this browser! Have version 0
<alvin_rxg> cannot connect to the server  <== 这个我也有碰到，不知道如何解决的。可能过一天就可以了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch下可没有这个完呢踢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch下可没有这个问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://songshuhui.net/archives/56871  <== 这个对你有必要吧？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: archlinux 也有这问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch现在可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 垃圾debian
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这个问题只存在于“刚装完不久”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 重启下？
<alvin_rxg> 说起来， gebjdg 干嘛也换 debian 了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 垃圾debian
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxde竟然就坏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是arch好用
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是不够稳定
<alvin_rxg> 异常稳定。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我说arch
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用的都还是ext4的分区把？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太保守了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 话说你的debian testing是从stable换源升级过来的把？
<alvin_rxg> 没 testing
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing有直接的安装iso？
<alvin_rxg> 有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我竟然没看到有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 如果是testing的cd，有50张之多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 57å¼ 
<alvin_rxg> 一个就可以了呀。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian-testing-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso？
<alvin_rxg> 随便哪个，只要是 cd-1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 原来如此。我用的netinstall-cd
<alvin_rxg> 要跟 archlinux 一样的话，还是用 unstable 吧。 testing 就是个悲剧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要是的稳定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有滚动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch有很多包
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都是坏的了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过我感觉debian更人性化
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如locale-gen
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有个很难看的工具
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有输入法设置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch都没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian还会自动搞定cpufreq
<knownbad> 上 win7。
<alvin_rxg> ？
<alvin_rxg> 需要吗？……
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上win7干吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对了。你的sources.list里面写的是testing?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是wheety?
<alvin_rxg> testing
<gebjgd> al
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍛ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩，这样就不用改sources.list
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和arch一样了
<knownbad> 你不是图方便吗？
<knownbad> 申请签证还真麻烦。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个菜单、
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个cd1会默认配置成什么样？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和什么lmde不一样把？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是那个linux mint debian
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你没有直接自动安装？手动上的？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<jiero> 需要第三个德国人，感觉你们两个太寂寞了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 一点都不寂寞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 图省事可以直接lmde上xfce，在后安装lxde用了
<alvin_rxg> i'm not lovin it
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过testing也算是够老了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome还2呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以嘛，要不 stable，要不 unstable
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, stable又太老了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用unstable不是和ubuntu一样了么
<alvin_rxg> 不一样，一个也算是 rolling 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用ubuntu的pre release
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也和rolling一样
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 换Mint Debian 了？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我记得你用arch吧？unstable应该是debian的?
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 13 04:13:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<jiero> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: archlinux 是老黄历了。我猜你用 gentoo 的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: gentoo 因为经常编译么，所以你才会早早起来，看看编译得如何了～
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你怎么知道我开始看这个频道了。。。刚进来你就对我说话。 另外，我只在硬盘上装过debian的。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 错了。是因为家里没网络。找个有网络的地方。
<alvin_rxg> >_< 澳洲网络很贵？……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。没有就是没有，断线换计划要20多天。
<alvin_rxg> 好长
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 恩。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你要睡觉了吧。
<alvin_rxg> 快了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 安眠:D
<alvin_rxg> 安眠 听着不是特好的词
<knownbad> fivesheep: 羊肉炉
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://www.moddb.com/news/desura-linux-developement-downloads-and-bug-fixes 看到这个消息。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Desura Linux Development - Downloads and Bug Fixes news - Mod DB
<alvin_rxg> 机器跑不动游戏哇
<jiero> alvin_rxg: http://i.imgur.com/3KPWN.png
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  跑不动游戏就做游戏:D
<alvin_rxg> >.>
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 坐火车时候我在手机上用文本编辑器改一个python游戏。。。让它更适合我的手机。。。
<alvin_rxg> - -! python 效率都不高哇
<alvin_rxg> 就那 unknow horizont 都卡死了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 游戏是够了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 呃。有快的吧。
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚，好久没碰了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我也不知道。只是手机上没啥小游戏，所以就直接从电脑上复制了一些给电脑制作的pyweek作品。。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> 分辨率和地图都要改——电脑上都默认最小是 800*600了。我手机没那么高的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 咋办，我都没开 file manager 的习惯了。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我怀念 sezen和nemo了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那俩是啥
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那是Ubuntu里我怀念的软件，就是根据你最近举动排列文件的FM。
<jiero> 按照日期排。
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<alvin_rxg> 得睡了。 gn8
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我翻不了墙。 帮我一个忙好不
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我翻不了墙。 帮我一个忙好不
<snugglecat> 举手之劳
<knownbad> ？
<snugglecat> 帮我找 美国之音的 广播地址
<snugglecat> 首页就有， tor 加了网桥也不行
<snugglecat> 帮帮我啦
<snugglecat> 我是反情报的
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你不是以前就有了嘛？
<knownbad> http://www.voanews.com/mp3/voa/english/nnow/NNOW_HEADLINES.mp3
<knownbad> 但有又到不了？
<snugglecat> 我不是清空我电脑所有东西了吗
<snugglecat> 连/home 都没了
<snugglecat> 英文的哇
<snugglecat> 我不懂英文啊
<snugglecat> 中文首页
<snugglecat> 麻烦你了
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<knownbad> k
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<jiero> 你会编程都不懂英文么。。。/
<knownbad> 你要看什么？
<snugglecat> jiero, 看会一点点点， 听就一点就不会了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 中文首页那个在线收听才是， 你给的是英文的。 麻烦你了谢谢了
<knownbad> $20.
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<knownbad> 付现
<knownbad> http://www.voanews.com/wm/live/chinese.asx
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 。。。
<snugglecat> 痛苦
<snugglecat> 听不了了
<knownbad> 买个vps.
<jiero> 中文的评论倾向性太严重。。。
<jiero> 没有中立的东西。
<knownbad> 都比国内的一面倒中立。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 晚点我看看有没 vpn。
<knownbad> 一样，$20。
<snugglecat> 一面倒中立？？？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢了， 不用了。 我去听 美国的 rmkb了
<knownbad> 再怎么都比国内的一面倒中立些。
<knownbad> 国内对外国的新闻评论都还好，但对自个的新闻就好似听不见有看不见。
<knownbad> 应该是说听不清楚看不清楚。
<knownbad> 我错了。
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> 不会吧， kmrb 也听不到了？？？
<snugglecat> 终于听到了
<knownbad> 不会吧？
<snugglecat> 原来美国之音的网络广播可以收听的。 现在手听不到了
<snugglecat> 听到 kmrb， 不是美国之音。 前几天都可以听的
<knownbad> 那我讲给你听就是美国之音了。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<^k^>  06:26
<snugglecat> 谁推荐个编网页的
<snugglecat> 谁推荐个编网页的
<night> 有人在吗
<night> 问问题阿
<night> anyone here
<Kandu> cfy: XD 拿到 google music 的邀請了
<jiero> Kandu: 你在美国？
<jiero> snugglecat:  啥啥啥？
<snugglecat> jiero, 什么啥啊
<jiero> 编网页的？
<snugglecat> arch 中 amaya 依赖 libraptor1.so 但系统是 libraptor2.so
<snugglecat> knownbad, arch 中 amaya 依赖 libraptor1.so 但系统是 libraptor2.so
<snugglecat> knownbad, arch 中 amaya 依赖 libraptor1.so 但系统是 libraptor2.so
<snugglecat> 怎么办
<knownbad> ln 看看？
<snugglecat> 应该不行的吧
<snugglecat> 很冒险啊
<snugglecat> 怎么降级安装的啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 弄好了， 原来有 raptor1 安装的
<snugglecat> 谁知道 firefox 的。 貌似 firefox 还不支持 svg 啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢谢你
 * snugglecat 给了 knownbad 一个熊抱
 * knownbad 暴菊 snugglecat
<snugglecat> .......
<knownbad> snugglecat 是个女性的名字
<snugglecat> knownbad, ：）
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165377 看看这个， 我新网页的草稿
<knownbad> 没草
<snugglecat> 什么没草
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-29
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么样， 有什么提议不
<knownbad> 没草哪来的草稿？
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 好吧， draft 行了吧。 怎么样，有啥提议
<snugglecat> 是不是 文字宽度太小
<knownbad> 没裸女。
<knownbad> 除了 banner, 一切都好
<Kandu> jiero: 在大陸
<debianer> 在完全终端下能玩ZHCON吗
<cfy> Kandu: 今天debian有更新了......stable...
<cfy> libpng12-0 libpng12-dev libsndfile1 libsndfile1-dev
<jiero> Kandu: 你怎么使用Google Music呢？
<jiero> VPS？
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，難得的。可惡 google music 沒有 arch 包
<Kandu> jiero: 直接用
<cfy> Kandu: 装个gmbox
<Kandu> jiero: 好像沒有 ip 限制
<Kandu> cfy: 這個 music.google.com
<jiero> Kandu: 那个只对美国。
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，那 google 的判斷沒做好么，我大陸的 ip 仍然能聽
<cfy> Kandu: 我打不开...
<snugglecat> 走了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: bundle2我要
 * MeaCulpa 小秘没带
<jiero> MeaCulpa: (10:46:41 AM) MeaCulpa <AUTO-REPLY> :  all
<jiero> 每次输入给你都会回应。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 是么...irssi...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不知道是irssi还是ipad干的
<jiero> 是你干的。
<MeaCulpa> 我away了居然回不来
<MeaCulpa> 退了
<jiero> 呃。。。、
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> bundle 不给实际链接下载，麻烦
<MeaCulpa> OSmos音乐不错
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 现在好了没
<jiero> 好了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 都有链接的吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是permalink
<kkde> gem -r -a 太多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: http://files.humblebundle.com/aquaria-lnx-humble-bundle.mojo.run?key=8HaPVTPZS4 怎么不是？
<MeaCulpa> 有cookie
<MeaCulpa> 我wget 403的
<jiero> 我wget可以。。。以前都是wget下载的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 怪了
<MeaCulpa> 难道是我的windows...
<MeaCulpa> 换万能的curl试试看
<jiero> 可能现在换制度了，不行了。。。
<MeaCulpa> http://files.humblebundle.com/RevengeOfTheTitansSoundtrack.zip?key=8HaPVTPZS4&ttl=1311986850&t=bae3ca6f33a115d3466169545e458d96
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<jiero> 恩。是的改了。
<MeaCulpa> 403
<MeaCulpa> nngx何必呢
<jiero> 以前直接看到。现在不行了。
<MeaCulpa> 欺负我们不用bt的
<jiero> 我下bundle 3的都是 aria2c 开五个口一起下载。
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jiero> 谢拉。不过我的gift key现在还没人要呢:D
<MeaCulpa> aria2c 我windows也用
<MeaCulpa> 万能的GFW啊...
<jiero> MeaCulpa昨天我实验发送摄像头成功了
<jiero> MeaCulpa手机可以作无线摄像头用了。似乎。
<MeaCulpa> 那么NB啊
<MeaCulpa> 蓝牙传数据？
<jiero> Wifi。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 我曾经把摄像头dd出来ssh给别人，蛋有点疼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<jiero> roylez: 主席造。
<MeaCulpa> 主席我在下载bundle2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 求bundle 1
<roylez> ==
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/7DsO.png
<MeaCulpa> 直接scp来
<jiero> MeaCulpa已经包含了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: o
<jiero> MeaCulpa Bundle 2包括Bundle 1
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得b2那么多
<MeaCulpa> nice
<MeaCulpa> 卖精卖肾...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://mirror.alz3abi.com/index.php?dir=Games/Linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Alzaabi Mirrors
<jiero> http://bandcamp.com/ 这里买音乐听音乐选好多种格式，flac和ogg都可以。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bandcamp
<MeaCulpa> 直接电驴下就是了
<MeaCulpa> 音乐嘛，搜搜就有
<jiero> ALAC 是啥。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 打不开
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫挫人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我这没问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa那里没啥
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 问个问题，你 Windows 下的环境是用 mingw-get 装的吗？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ?什么环境？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我明白了，我翻墙了，那个站...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个站没有windows binary
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: mingw-get ?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: mingw-get是啥
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你说的是mingw自动下载更新的东西？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 给别人弄环境。 gcc bash grep 这类你用哪里的？
<Kandu> 給 google music 的 deb包寫了 PKGBUILD http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3122953/PKGBUILD.GoogleMusic
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: gcc之类是mingw的，我用的tnd-mingw比默认的mingw新一点
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: bash我在cygwin里有，但是从来不用
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: grep在gnuwin32里，另一个东西，一大包gnu windows binary
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: msys 似乎也很全了。。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: msys只是用来编译的
<roylez> jiero: bundle 2跟frozen byte不一样？
<MeaCulpa> msys 只是给你个configure make make install吧，对最终用户没啥用
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 以前我也这么认为，昨天发现不对了，它要弄成 cygwin 那样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aquaria很不错，可以打发很多时间
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GnuWin32
<MeaCulpa> MeaCulpa: 看这个：http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/
<xrfang> 请教，如果我要试试gnome3，是在ubuntu上用ppa装好还是搞个fedora15好（哪个麻烦少点，易于成功）？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: cygwin我不用，傻了吧唧的
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 要native windows
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: ldd gnuwin32 的 grep，依赖是什么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在没时间可打法...聊聊天不错了
<kkde> git for windows 带msys
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不知道，因该不是cygwin.dll, 至少是stripdown的，肯定依赖libintl, libiconv,这才是正常的
<MeaCulpa> kkde: yeah, but that su
<MeaCulpa> x
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 时间就像海绵里的水，只要你愿意挤，从还是有的。你可以挤出时间来打发
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 主要是用途，我是要在windows的cmd里面用，要用native client...我要写bat,而不是cygwin里脏兮兮的trap个bash
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我挤出来的都是油...
<jiero> roylez: 不一样。
 * MeaCulpa GNU一开始就是跨平台的，为什么需要cygwin这样的虚拟机制呢...
<jiero> roylez:  Bundle 2 我买了2份，付了 大约 $3.5
 * jiero 用$1买了一份Frozen
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我$3.14 bundle 3
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 就是说 gnuwin32 的依赖比 msys 更少？那不错，但为什么没有 gcc
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: enduser用，不需要gcc, 而且mingw是native的gcc
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ubuntu也不需要gcc
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: gnuwin32 有没有包管理器？还是要一个个去下载
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呵呵。我游戏最大开销，捐给 Zero-K.info $20。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 世界上正在跑的unix/linux.不带cc的局对多于带cc的
<jiero> MeaCulpa然后我就再也没玩。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 有统一的下载器
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: http://getgnuwin32.sourceforge.net/
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: http://getgnuwin32.sourceforge.net/ 这里面bat用的不错，和unix shell一样，sed awk grep xargs配合使用
<MeaCulpa> cmd.exe有变量，条件，循环，管道，重定向，基本够用了
<MeaCulpa> DOS 30周年了...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 没找到
<MeaCulpa> ...你就不会点一下...
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: http://sourceforge.net/projects/getgnuwin32/files/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Automated gnuwin32 download tool - Browse Files at SourceForge.net
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: getgnuwin32-0.6.3.exe?
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<MeaCulpa> 生活在Linux幸福环境下的人，找软件的嗅觉看来不如Windows下面苦命的娃... sourceforge是Windows娃的生命，就像你们的Github
<MaskRay> 点 download.bat ?
<jiero> 呃。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 对
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你是不是用gentoo的...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 对的
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 怪不得
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我用了2年Gentoo以后，在国内就再也下载不到skype, 迅雷，flashget以外的东西了
<jiero> ？
<MeaCulpa> 直到单位要求windows我才找回windows下面的嗅觉
<jiero> 什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 假链接呗
<MaskRay> 图片链接……
<lainme> ……现在在错点一些广告后，我还是能下载到的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我一般就放弃了，直接把那tom, thunder 加到host文件里永远拜拜
<MaskRay> 0.0.0.0 ?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 127.0.0.1
<MaskRay> 它要一个个验证啊，现在才 5 percent done...
<MeaCulpa> 自己起个apache开黄图，写htacce3ss
<iGnome> 600k/s 下载第3个Cars 2. nnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天真不错，两个快递都在派件扫描中，学历认证也好了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 慢慢跑吧
<iGnome> roylez: 有现成的没。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人才大厦给我发的邮件通知，直接被gmail给spam了
<MeaCulpa> 自己起个apache开黄图，写htaccess, 满网页的黄图，壯哉！
<roylez> iGnome: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 多内的很多都如此
<iGnome> 额。又跳槽？
<iGnome> Cars 2啊
<MeaCulpa> Cars我儿子的最爱
<roylez> iGnome: 不跳槽啊，学历认真
<roylez> iGnome: 学历认证
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 欢迎融入魔都
<iGnome> 有现成的。。？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 没
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我买盗版dvd即可
<iGnome> 学历认证，一直都是官僚机构的最爱
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 额。
<MeaCulpa> 认证来认证后还是造假的多
<MaskRay> 放弃 getgnuwin32，版本什么的 mingw-get 的更新
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 你Linux娃娃操心这个干啥
<MaskRay> 给别人用的
<MeaCulpa> 你要是只用wget,直接下个binary
<MaskRay> windows 的 bash，我发现我不会脚本了……
<MeaCulpa> 脚本，不需要会写，不需要写太长
<MeaCulpa> bash多蛋疼啊
<MeaCulpa> 直接bat
<MaskRay> bat 多蛋疼啊，多行注释每行一个 echo
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你没vim啊...
<MaskRay> 我指 getgnuwin32 那个 download.bat 就是每行一个 echo
 * MeaCulpa gnu echo还要改名字成gecho,否则和win自带的冲了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 那是输出给你看的东西
<MeaCulpa> 人家是写给人看的好哇
<MeaCulpa> bat注释是rem 或者;
<MaskRay> heredoc 多方便，<<EOF
<MeaCulpa> 那py ruby 都更方便
<MeaCulpa> bash蛋疼了
<MaskRay> 不可能
<MeaCulpa> heredoc方便个鸟...缩进都不敢乱来
<MaskRay> shell 优势是命令不需要 quote
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 那没办法，winodws嘛
<MeaCulpa> windows只有双引号
<MaskRay> py ruby 必然要 quote
<MeaCulpa> 不停的escape 直到你死
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 人家字符串直接换行的好不好
<MeaCulpa> 就多打两次而已
 * MeaCulpa 屎的世界，不错
<MaskRay> py 当胶水粘命令怎么会比 shell 方便
<kkde> bat 一行写2个命令行不?
<kkde> ruby 是分号隔开
<MaskRay> &&
<kkde> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 不行吧
<MeaCulpa> cmd返回值不知道判断么这样
<MaskRay> 有没有 ldd 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 空调不给力，中午KFC
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么设置文件管理Ranger的编码吗？我安装的好像不能显示中文但是终端ls可以显示中文。
<MeaCulpa> 我嘞个去，bblean崩了
<maivel> ll
<roylez> 我还有个快递没到，有些担心
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这个呢 http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165386
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 急啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 欢迎，上海拧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 社会上那些大妈，口头禅，宁
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 1800dpi的鼠标还是很拉风的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 厉害
<cfy> Loading, please wait...........................
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你又不玩游戏又不画图何必
<roylez> 大的舒服
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 买不起房，烧个鼠标总可以吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不写xorg.conf，居然10个键全部驱动了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在的X很牛逼的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过那么多键位.... xmodmap折腾一下可以干好多事
<MeaCulpa> 个vi控能用多少鼠标...
<NoIE> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1djm29x3zwlj.jpg
<NoIE> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1djm2c81rsrj.jpg
<iGnome> 认按钮，和xrog.conf何关。
<iGnome> 下载完了。不太清晰。
<roylez> iGnome: 当然有关系，笨笨
<iGnome> 屁都没。xorg就一调度。
<iGnome> conf直接删除就是
<metbsd> 《温州日报》：截至前晚，此次事故已造成39人死亡，各医院共收治病员192名，其中死亡14名。在善后处理上，温州已累计接待遇难者家属880多人。一位遇难者就算来4个家属，也高达220人遇难。如按正式公布的遇难者人数，一位遇难者有近20位家属，介不是公开否定计划生育30年的成果吗？
<snugglecat> metbsd, 待会居委会大妈要说你了
<metbsd> 没事，我就假装听不懂粤语
<snugglecat> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1djlldsbsgpj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 笑死了
<palomino|working> lol
<metbsd> 呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 什么键都没绑，firefox里面直接可以用了，nnnd，一点可玩度都不剩了
<metbsd> 有本事键盘都不用啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 虹膜tracking?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 商朝最黑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 说明大家都觉得自己的苦是史无前例的最苦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<jiero> roylez: 你太适合当主席了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的赛门铁克死了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 噼里啪啦的合规来了
<sikao_lfs> 我觉得笼统的说一个朝代黑太偏见。。。。。。。。我觉得一般情况一个朝代初期比较好，中期每况愈下，晚期一般都是无可救药。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 也有从头到尾都黑的 比如 两晋
<sikao_lfs> 以新中国为例，前30年政府清廉，政治开明。无内外债。后30年就是个不断烂下去的过程。现在是政治腐败，内外债天量。基本是硬挺。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 前30年物价稳定，后30年。尤其是最近几年和86---89年。物价飞涨。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 生活必须品物价飞涨。。。
<jyfl987> 前30年没有物质供应 没有市场经济 当然物价稳定了
<MeaCulpa> 86-89其实是正常的
<MeaCulpa> 本来阵痛期在那时候可以走完的，后来退回来了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对 是人民吃惯了政府 突然给抛出来不适应
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 行啊，你现在也搞个物价稳定啊，做不到说啥都是狡辩。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就像烧伤烫伤，一直掖着，只会烂掉，暴露出来会痛，但是很快就好了
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 物价用不着稳定，提高收入就是了...
 * jyfl987 程序员介于妓女和作家之间 既要像妓女那样逢迎用户 又要像作家那样写自己不喜欢写的东西
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 有人不让我搞
 * MeaCulpa 取消个人所得税和企业所得税，只收资产税
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 这是一个狡辩耍赖方式，文人自欺欺人的。老百姓感觉是工资买到的东西更少。能养活的人更少。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你背后的政府一方面说什么 那你做给我看看 一方面又不愿意给人放权 我是巧妇难为无米之炊
 * MeaCulpa 或者反之，不收资产税，但是允许资产自由流通
<xiucai> 地方
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你是我最感到奇怪的人。不让我对比现在和当年。然后又说这种话。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 收入高了，再加上无为的政策，百姓有钱即可，物价无所谓，可以买国外货嘛
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这个世界上奇怪的人多得是 很正常 不要追求统一思路
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<sikao_lfs> http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63067.html
<tusooa> ls
<snugglecat> 谁推荐一个网页设计的工具
<NoIE> gedit，我的最爱。
<Pwnna> snugglecat: css html js
<Pwnna> snugglecat: gedit
<Pwnna> geany
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 不用 gedit
<Pwnna> geany
<Pwnna> bluefish
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> Pwnna, bluefish 用腻了想换一个
<Pwnna> redfish
<snugglecat> redfish????
<tusooa> django ?
<tusooa> cataylst?
<Pwnna> purplefish?
<tusooa> php perl python
<kkde> 3p
<tusooa> emacs
<jyfl987> kkde: ]
<jyfl987> vim
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 你是說，那時候開始打算政改了?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 80年代比现在改得猛呢
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 可以发求助贴么？我的qq不能安装是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339774 RT ，就是不能安装，deb的提示软件包质量不好，不允许安装，其他格式的用终端输入一堆东西提示找不到文件。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘老湿 — 2011-07-29 11:16
<tusooa> 不用扣扣
<hv54> ºÇºÇ
<MaskRay> tusooa: vim 也不错
<tusooa> MaskRay: 也可以
 * iGnome 高薪聘请会摄像头接口的。
 * iGnome 高薪聘请武装劫匪。nnnnd
<MaskRay> tusooa: newcomplcache 好强大
<jzmer> 现在intellinuxwireless.org被封了?
<jzmer> 突然上不去了
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<cfy> iGnome: ee要干吗?
<MaskRay> cfy: tusooa: vim 的 neocomplcache 好强大
<cfy> MaskRay: 无视vim lol
<tusooa> .
<LeosDing> iGnome:我行么？会制造炸药。会制作枪械，您看行么？？
<tusooa> shell的printf,似乎%c不行的.比如 printf "%c" 10只能输出1.
<tusooa> 要让它输出换行.
<zhaodan19861107> hh
<MaskRay> printf '\n'
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那为什么上边的会输出1呢
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • vi的自动补全插件neocomplcache快捷键设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339778 RT，我想自己设置快捷键，不让它自己跳出补全，比如我想设置tab键为补全快捷键，how？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbxtght — 2011-07-29 11:45
<MaskRay> tusooa: %c 取字符串的一个字符
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> er
<MaskRay> tusooa: 10 是字符串。。
<cfy> roylez: 广告我看到现在都是皮套.......
<MaskRay> cfy: 有了这个插件，写很多类型的代码已经超越 emacs 了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么可以这样.....赶紧学习emacs lisp....
<tusooa> 用'和\会很麻烦
<cfy> 我们要把vim摔的远远的....
<adam8157> MaskRay: 本来也没觉得写代码不如emacs啊...
<tusooa> erc gnus emms hightlight-tail...
<MaskRay> adam8157: 有很多东西你不知道，这不怪你
<sikao_lfs> 奇怪啊，银联的新控件我下载不下来。火狐的。每次都是出来一个  安装缺失插件。搜索确无法搜到。ubuntu10.04的火狐浏览器
<adam8157> MaskRay: ....你用emacs的?
<MaskRay> adam8157: dired+ workgroups elscreen window-number paredit bookmark+ autopair cursor-chg color-moccur moccur-edit auto-install second-sel paste2 highlight-symbol w3m-load whole-line-or-region browse-kill-ring+ kill-ring-search menu-bar+ rainbow-delimiters
<cfy> roylez: 就是官方的服务速度太慢.......
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这么多...据说dired很猛
 * adam8157 不会emacs的路过
<cfy> roylez: 其实也差不多...本地也很慢,不过转换出来的是azw的
<cfy> adam8157: 不会nano的路过
<MaskRay> adam8157: 辅助功能很强大，编辑上面比 vim 弱
<kkde> vim 的插件辅助功能很强大
<cfy> 跟emacs比插件?
<tusooa> 对,还有ibuffer
<sikao_lfs> https://online.unionpay.com/portal/index.do    银联在线支付。。。。。明明写着支持火狐浏览器，但是.........每次都是出来一个  安装缺失插件。搜索确无法搜到
<kkde> 比响应速度
 * tusooa 基本不用dired
<MaskRay> org-mode
<tusooa> en,
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: 还是用 官方的服务好了
<cfy> roylez: calibre不行的
<happyaron> 闯祸了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 欺负悦姐了?
<tusooa> tramp
<happyaron> adam8157: 没那么严重。email bombing了。
<happyaron> 不小心把人家服务器差点炸残了，现在那服务器还在抽搐中。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> happyaron: 你轰人家了?
<happyaron> cfy: 正当请求，但是脚本里写错了个数字，邮件数变成计划的3倍了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 3倍?!才3倍......
<MaskRay> happyaron: 如何作到的？
<happyaron> cfy: 大概2W封的样子。要求服务器那边处理完了给我反馈一个邮件的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 所以它很抽搐。
<happyaron> MaskRay: postfix呗。
<happyaron> shell + mutt + postfix...
<cfy> happyaron: 那你本来有很多啊...
<happyaron> cfy: 对呗。。。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 怎么让printf "%c" 10显示换行符
<MaskRay> tusooa: printf '%c\n' 1
<tusooa> MaskRay: 关键是用\会很麻烦的...
<kkde> msys 不能用了
<qmake> jrrp
 * qmake 很奇怪bot怎么不报人品了
<MaskRay> tusooa: \u000a
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...吾是说,不能用\
<tusooa> * Oicebot 你今天的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_________________ ] 45.84% (Lv9)
<cfy> roylez: 报告主席....我看到屏保广告了....
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我看到了一个东西。                                                                    Humble Bonus: everyone who buys the bundle gets to play Minecraft for free until August 14th!
<MaskRay> Kandu: vim 的 neocomplcache 是神器。。
<cfy> iGnome: MaskRay: Kandu: roylez: http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/29/0246220
<cfy> 研究发现IE6用户IQ最低，Opera最高
<metbsd> 毫无意义的统计
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，去試試
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 出发去汉中路，nnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...走好
<Kandu> cfy: 看兩個年份之間的對比。也許說明智商高的人願意改變自己的習慣
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回来的时候给我带个冷饮
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 到了电话我
<cfy> Kandu: 没仔细看
<cfy> iGnome: 为啥我的opera有mail进来....图片都不变的?
<MaskRay> 说明智商高的人会去做更好的选择？
<cfy>  哈哈
<pityonline> test
<MaskRay> cfy: 看来以后很多东西要用 vim 编辑了。。
<cfy> 为啥opera以前的智商很低?
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥......
<^k^> pityonline, ....  ㍤ 
<MaskRay> cfy: 确实方便……你可以试试
<euroford> MaskRay: 我一直用vi
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要...我可是lisper.......
 * jiero 刚刚看到一个可爱的小老鼠从我面前的箱子里爬出来。但是突然想到刚才吃的面包可能被它咬过有些恶心。。。
<krfantasy> 问一下，后缀名是kz的是什么东东？
<MeaCulpa> 能折腾好Opera智商地区不低
<cfy> ksh?
<cfy> kzsh?
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: +1
<jiero> 有人喜欢老鼠吗？
<krfantasy> 好像是什么压缩包之类的，不知道用什么打开
<happyaron> krfantasy: 先file一下
<happyaron> 拜神
<krfantasy> happyaron: 百度到了，原来是一个叫快压的压缩软件的专用格式。。。
<MeaCulpa> 快压....
<cfy>  krfantasy: 打倒
<cfy> krfantasy: 你学lisp的?
<MeaCulpa> 估计是包了啥lib, 直接tar x 解开
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 7z吧
<krfantasy> cfy: 会点点的lisp
<krfantasy> kz这货害得我又得切换系统 -.-!
<MeaCulpa> 7z x 也可
<cfy> krfantasy: 虚拟机....
<krfantasy> cfy: 没装
<cfy> moriramar: scheme
<cfy> jyfl987: 出来
<cfy> jyfl987: moriramar搞scheme的
<moriramar> cfy: ?
<euroford> krfantasy: file 这个文件什么输出？
<moriramar> 什麼情况？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问xbmc播放视频时能够手动选择字幕文件吗？[已解决】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339787 在网上搜了一下没找到…… 比如和视频文件在同一个子目录下的，有eng.srt chs&eng.srt等等不同的字幕文件，请问在播放过程中能够手动选择吗？我试了一下，同时存在多个字幕的时候默认放的是eng的那个。 又 ...
<moriramar> cfy: 你自己不是搞 Scheme 的嗎？你拉我做什麼？
<cfy> moriramar: jyfl987找你.....
<cfy> moriramar: 我当然不搞....scheme定义太小...不爽...
<cfy> moriramar: jyfl987去另50万了....一会回来...
<hv54> ûÈË°¡£¿
<^k^> hv54:say 没人啊？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> 领
<cfy> hv54: change your charset to utf-8,please
<moriramar> cfy: 50萬？？？？
<moriramar> cfy: 中獎了？
<Kandu> cfy: 你是說標準庫太小?
<moriramar> hv54: Report your IRC Client and your operating system.
<cfy> moriramar: 动车补偿嘛....
<cfy> Kandu: 没错.....太小了....sort都没...
<moriramar> cfy: 呃……
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，那還好
<krfantasy> euroford: 只显示了data，据说这kz格式盗用的是7z的压缩算法
<cfy> krfantasy: 打倒快压....
<euroford> krfantasy: 看看压缩效率就知道了
<krfantasy> cfy: 同感
<cfy> 我又有一堆电子书了...怎么办?
<cfy> 谁在嘉兴的...我愿意送给他(她)
<krfantasy> cfy: 我在温州，离嘉兴有点距离
<cfy> krfantasy: 你在温州?!
<cfy> krfantasy: 我9月要去温州.....
<cfy> krfantasy: 大学城知道不?
<cfy> krfantasy: 你过来,我可以把资料一并拷给你.......
<krfantasy> cfy: 知道，可惜我还是高中生
<cfy> krfantasy: .....
<cfy> krfantasy: 那你来吧......我有好多电子书....
<krfantasy> cfy: 好啊，不过我接着就高三了，时间可能不多
<krfantasy> cfy: 具体那时候？
<cfy> krfantasy: 随你...不过拷贝个资料要多久....
<cfy> krfantasy: 等我开学啊...9月4以后吧.看你,到时再联系好了...
<cfy> krfantasy: 你有笔记本的吧
<cfy> krfantasy: 到时候网线对拷
<moriramar> cfy: 奶奶的，电子書直接發郵件就是了。
<krfantasy> cfy: 没有本本。。。
<cfy> moriramar: 有10G以上了...你电子邮件?!
<cfy> moriramar: base64弄死了要....
<moriramar> cfy: 直接MSN上傳就是了……
<cfy> moriramar: 传到猴年马月啊.....
<moriramar> cfy: 直接 eMule 共享就是了。
<krfantasy> cfy: 10G...我两个U盘也才8G
<cfy> krfantasy: 再说...9月再说....
<jyfl987> cfy: 什么
<cfy> jyfl987: moriramar
<cfy> jyfl987: 搞scheme的
<krfantasy> cfy: 好的
<jyfl987> cfy: 有没有 android上用的 scheme
<cfy> jyfl987: 有!!!
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你的gtalk?
<jyfl987> cfy: 发来
<cfy> jyfl987: 我找找,等下
<moriramar> jyfl987: 就這個號加@gmail.com。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我的一样 互加下
<jiero> 我旁边的野生小老鼠好可爱。。。我布下鼠胶准备抓它了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 额 我的是 jyf1987 不是字母l
<moriramar> jyfl987: 還有，不要聽 cfy 扯，我 scheme 很水的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你们那不保护野生动物？
<cfy> jyfl987: http://per.bothner.com/blog/2009/AndroidHelloScheme/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hello world in Scheme for Android
<cfy> jyfl987: kawa的东西
<jiero> jyfl987: 老鼠不保护。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 聊胜于无
<cfy> jyfl987: 我只编译过hello world
<jyfl987> cfy: 能在 android机器上跑编译么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 不过感觉这东西得熟悉 原来的方式.否则不容易写
<jiero> jyfl987: 在我面前闲逛，不过20cm。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: lisp...哪里需要编译哦....
<cfy> jyfl987: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/
<^k^> ⇪ title: android-scripting - Scripting Layer for Android brings scripting languages to Android. - Google Project Hosting
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 这个 ase是噩梦
<cfy> jyfl987: ase?
<jyfl987> jiero: 额
<jyfl987> cfy: android scripting environment
<cfy> jyfl987: 为啥ase是噩梦?
<cfy> jyfl987: http://per.bothner.com/blog/2010/AndroidHelloScheme/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hello world in Scheme for Android
<jyfl987> cfy: ase本质上是个 rpc框架 效率很烂 还经常有问题
<cfy> jyfl987: scheme那个,你看看吧...反正我头痛.....不熟悉java的那些写法...写起来困难
<cfy> 啥(activity hello  (on-create-view
<cfy> 完全得不明白...
<jyfl987> cfy: 我靠 还要自己编译 这个好垃圾
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: forth的就有好多包直接提供下载安装
<cfy> jyfl987: ............................................................................
<kevin__> 玩lisp的
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个是在pc上编译scheme到java的 不是我要求的 interpreter
<cfy> jyfl987: lisp能跑起来...eval不就是interpreter么?
<cfy> jyfl987: 有单行的interpreter...你直接搜索scheme.在软件库里
<cfy> android
<jyfl987> cfy: 单行就没意思拉
<cfy> jyfl987: eval不就是interpreter么?!
<cfy> repl
<cfy> repl嘛......
<moriramar> 要編譯成 Java 上的程式嗎？用 Kawa
<cfy>  moriramar: 我早说了...
<cfy> jyfl987: 你看 moriramar 还是懂的... :D
<moriramar> ……我只是看過而已……
<kevin__> 不能自己写个吗? 小白路过
<jyfl987> 我就要个apk包 不想自己动手编译
<jyfl987> sdk那个更新太麻烦了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 方便的....
<cfy> jyfl987: 最麻烦的是写代码.写那些平台相关的代码啊.......
<jyfl987> cfy: 在国外是方便 但是我这网速不行 明显要借助一些下载工具才比较好
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<moriramar> cfy: 而且那玩意是不是用的我都不知道。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我很快搞好啦....至少hello world
<jyfl987> cfy: 你网速还行吧 而且你肯定之前就装过相关依赖 像我还要装java的环境
<cfy> jyfl987: debian路过...
<moriramar> jyfl987: http://www.gnu.org/software/kawa/Installation.html 你看看這個合不合你要求吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Getting and installing Kawa
<jyfl987> jscheme不知道能不能用
<moriramar> 其實Bigloo也行。那個挺出明的。
<moriramar> s/明/名……
<moriramar> 我完了，我打着五筆，結果錯字都是拼音風格的錯字。
<cfy> moriramar: 关键我觉得那些api的写法不习惯....
<moriramar> cfy: 呃……
<kevin__> 手机玩编程,想做到随时编程吗
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> 累,买台电脑玩好了
<moriramar> 今天蛋疼的 emerge -e 了一下，一夜過去，看到 700/847 我很高興，再看 emerge --resume 中 firefox libreoffice gcc glibc 全在，心一下就涼了。
<MeaCulpa> 多年前windows mobile就有py解释器啥的了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: lol
 * cfy .....
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 干嘛要-e... 难道你想--depclean?
<jyfl987> cfy: 为何就没有个 直接编译好的包提供呢
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 對。另外是把 emerge.log 整理一下，有個最新的編譯數據。
<cfy> jyfl987: ......因为不需要......
<MeaCulpa> 要说折腾，wm5那个时代，比现在好折腾得多，sdk免费的
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我每次--depclean只是生成一个列表，自己还是要review一下的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: Firefox 5.0 現在把 xulrunner 又裝回去了，編譯時間超長。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 每次都把我lvm给删了，lol
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ccache
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 完全放棄 LVM。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩，个人电脑没必要用
<MeaCulpa> 我是当初偷懒装的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 自從 ccache 讓我之前裝 Qt 出問題之後就再也不用了。
<MeaCulpa> 徒增复杂度
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我只用了個 LUKS。現在在轉向 Dracut + Plymouth 上玩玩。
<moriramar> 我這 64-bit 的 Adobe Flash 老錯字，悲劇死了。
<MeaCulpa> flash就是个悲剧
<jyfl987> cfy: 送佛送到西 你给我编译个吧 既然简单的话
<cfy> jyfl987: 都是成品的了呀...
<cfy> jyfl987: 比如hello world,都是成品了
<kevin__> 好像这里玩什么的都有
<jyfl987> cfy: 哪里有？ 你给我个apk?
<jyfl987> cfy: 做个 repl 编译下
<cfy> jyfl987: 我找找,我原来的还在不在
<cfy> jyfl987: 做不来.....
<jyfl987> cfy: 你看 你做不来 刚才还忽悠我说好做
<cfy> jyfl987: 我又不会写scheme...而且平台相关的更不会了...
<cfy> jyfl987: 好像有,我传到vps
<jyfl987> cfy: 地址呢
<moriramar> cfy: 下次這樣的活別給我喲……我一個學生物的只會害人……
<moriramar> kevin__: 哈哈。
<cfy> jyfl987: wget http://cfy.machinelife.org/KawaHello-debug.apk
<jyfl987> cfy: 访问不了 想不到 kandu跟你合体了
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<kevin__> 可以访问亚
<cfy> jyfl987: 不能wget?
<cfy> 不会吧...
<jyfl987> cfy: 可以了 第一次reset
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……
<cfy> .....
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我正想說我這怎麼正常，才發現開着von
 * adam8157 犯懒的周五啊...
<moriramar> adam8157: 自殺吧。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我說看視頻那麼慢呢。
<adam8157> moriramar: what?
<moriramar> 去找您管子了～
<jyfl987> 反正是时断时连
<cfy> jyfl987: 我不确定一定能用.....还是学校的时候的事情了...
<jyfl987> cfy: 你要再忽悠我 以后买了lispworks也就没你份了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mldonkey中导入未完成的下载任务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339790 环境 10.04 硬件 via c7 1.5g 1g ddr2 原使用amule 但使用中发现经常会出现程序自动终止，很郁闷。 更换 mldonkey 导入未完成文件时搜索一下几个帖子 还是不很明白 参考mldonkey官方说明 基本实现 原文地址：http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/ImportDownload  ...
<kevin__> 谁有办法把我的ubuntu不用重装搞成 什么发行版都不是的系统
<cfy> erc刚刚因为打开pdf...卡住了....
<moriramar> kevin__: 這還不簡單，格了不裝就什麼都不是了。
<moriramar> cfy: 放棄 Emacs 吧。
<jyfl987> kevin__: 那你要apt么
<kevin__> 不要包管理器
<jyfl987> cfy: 不多开就是这样
<jyfl987> kevin__: 那就删了他呗
<cfy> jyfl987: 能用么?
<jyfl987> cfy: 什么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 那个apk....
<kevin__> 换句话说,我能不重装而把ubuntu变fedora吗
<jyfl987> cfy: 一出来就挂
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了....
<cfy> jyfl987: 不过我当时是肯定能用的...
<cfy> jyfl987: 你自己搞一下好了...关键我不喜欢scheme...
<cfy> 懒得弄 :D
<moriramar> kevin__: 不好說，你可以把 yum 給安裝上。
<moriramar> kevin__: 但 yum 不會自動識別之前你已經安裝的包。
<moriramar> kevin__: 再用 yum 更新，就和重裝沒有區別了。
<kevin__> 额
<calebot> kevin__: 装是肯定要装的，不过可以不用重开机装
<moriramar> calebot: +1
<calebot> kevin__: 搞个 chroot 弄好，下次重开机就变 fedora 了
<moriramar> 說到 chroot，我表示 grsecurity 什麼都好，就是不能 chroot 安裝程式……
<moriramar> calebot: 想請教一下，chmod preserves a directory's set-user-ID and set-group-ID bits  unless you  explicitly  specify otherwise. 這個沒有看明白。Set-user-ID是個什麼功能？
<calebot> moriramar: 就是 user / group
<kevin__> 我把ubuntu装的一切包都删掉  那个set-user-id后面跟上bits
<moriramar> calebot: ……
<adam8157> moriramar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<^k^> ⇪ title: Sticky bit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> moriramar: 粘滞位
<adam8157> moriramar: 看这个吧http://hi.baidu.com/%B5%DA%C8%FD%B4%FA%B9%BA%CE%EF/blog/item/647c6b8bbe33af17c8fc7af2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 深入理解linux的权限设置和SUID,SGID，粘滞位_bsd unixlinux的秘密花园_百度空间
<moriramar> adam8157: 感謝。先看了 wikipedia 了。似乎是將寫入權限分成了非破壞性和破壞性兩部分樣的。
<moriramar> adam8157: 我是說目錄。
<moriramar> adam8157: 我暈，看到下面發現這個不是我說的……
<kevin__>   我把ubuntu装的一切包都删掉 应该仍能进字符界面把
<calebot> kevin__: 不行
<adam8157> moriramar: 那个suid和sgid, 考虑passwd, 要求大家都能改自己的密码
<moriramar> adam8157: 呃。
<adam8157> moriramar: 顺序给你错了, suid, sgid, 和粘滞位经常一起说
<moriramar> adam8157: 這我就明白 Grsecurity 為什么禁止在 chroot 環境中使用 chmod +s 了。關於 sticky 那個不是太感興趣。常在一起？
<adam8157> moriramar: 这三位不常用, 提到的文章大部分都一起解释了, 粘滞位在linux下有新的含义
<moriramar> adam8157: 哦。
<moriramar> adam8157, calebot: 感謝。
<moriramar> 最後80個包。
<moriramar> adam8157: 還有一個問題想請教下。我把我所有的 ebuild 移動到了 /var/cache/ebuilds 中，並把所有人設定為 portage:portage （我自己也是 portage 組的），權限為 664。但是當我在下面建立新的目錄時，新目錄權限默認是我的，而且權限是 644。怎麼讓他自動繼承？
<adam8157> moriramar: 所有者没法自动继承, 新生成的权限可以改umask
<moriramar> adam8157: 果然，那就是要全手動了。
<moriramar> adam8157: 感謝。
<adam8157> moriramar: 客气
<RavenChan> 有没有无DE党在这里？
<kevin__> 我应该怎样做才能将ubuntu尽可能剥离到只剩一个内核
<moriramar> kevin__: 你要折騰什麼呢？
<moriramar> kevin__: 如果只要一個內核，把除 boot 外的其它東西直接 rm 掉就行了。
<moriramar> kevin__: 但我不認為你真的只是想要個內核。
<moriramar> kevin__: 如果你是想要文字界面，用 alternative cd 安裝選擇不安裝 X，或者用 Server CD 安裝好像都可以得到。
<kevin__> 我想搞清楚内核与其它发行版的具体联系,我想自己弄个发行版
<jiero> kevin__: 只有个内核，恐怕你知道的所有命令都不能用。。。
<moriramar> kevin__: 那建議你折騰一次 Gentoo / Arch / LFS，你能明白很多。當然要花些時間。
<jiero> kevin__: 那么用LFS 自己搞。。。
<moriramar> kevin__: 那些比 Ubuntu 更方便你實現這樣的任務。
<kevin__> 可是能否直接作,不重装
<moriramar> kevin__: 自己建個目錄，用 chroot 操作的話是可以的。
<moriramar> kevin__: 或者用虛擬機。
<moriramar> kevin__: 良心話，如果沒有直接安裝 Arch / LFS / Gentoo 的實力和膽量的話不推薦做這樣的事情。會花費你太多的時間。
<kevin__> 好吧,我试试,谢谢大家,不会用虚拟机的,我电脑不怎样
<moriramar> kevin__: Linux 放在虛擬機也會費你太多資源的，除非你電腦是先於常用虛擬機年代的。
<moriramar> kevin__: 那样的機器怕是不能正常安裝 Ubuntu 的。
<moriramar> kevin__: 至少那個辦法是最安全的。比 chroot 要保險一些。
<calebot> 内核与其它发行版的具体联系 <- 具体来说联系不大
<calebot> 只要 userland 别差太多版本，基本可以乱换内核
<kevin__> 我没用虚拟机,我现在fvwm上,但这还应该是ubuntu吧
<edison0354> adam8157: 原来主席最终还是去了canonical了……
<calebot> 内核要配合 rootfs / libc / udev(选配) 之类的，但容忍度很高
<moriramar> edison0354: 真的？去了？
<adam8157> edison0354: 嗯, 早知道了, 哈哈
<adam8157> edison0354: 他自己还没说, 我们就不好泄漏
<Pwnna> 。。。
<moriramar> adam8157: 那昨天他不爽踢人是因為其它人說這個事嗎？
<edison0354> adam8157: 那个招待他去RH的就是你吗？
<Pwnna> 有开始用Swap了
<Pwnna> 又
<adam8157> moriramar: 不是那个主席
<moriramar> adam8157: ……
<moriramar> adam8157: 我暈，這年頭主席真多。
<Kandu> adam8157: tx 去典範了?
<adam8157> edison0354: 我同事, 我只是在餐室跟他聊了会儿
<edison0354> adam8157: Caspar Zhang
<adam8157> edison0354: 嗯 caspar是我同事
<adam8157> Kandu: 典范....
<kevin__> 只是去掉gnome应该仍然算是ubuntu吧?
<calebot> kevin__: 当然
<calebot> kevin__: 新版 ubuntu 都不用 gnome 了…
<kevin__> 还应该去掉什么呢?
<Pwnna> http://imgur.com/lFvyV
<^k^> ⇪ title: imgur: the simple image sharer
<Kandu> adam8157: ?
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你試過直接把 swap 從 fstab 中去掉嗎？會出問題嗎？
<calebot> moriramar: 内存够就不会有问题
<Pwnna> moriramar: 我昨天就在这里说了很长时间没解决
<calebot> moriramar: 一般基本系统只需要 128~256M
<moriramar> Pwnna: ……
<Pwnna> 如果swap没有了的话我用15%的内存就有可能out_of_memory
<calebot> Pwnna 他那个是特例
<calebot> 一般人不会遇到 Pwnna 那问题
<Pwnna> 特例。。有解吗？
<Pwnna> 》。》
<moriramar> calebot: 是。當然了，前些天因為忘了掛 swap 結果編譯 thunderbird / firefox 都悲劇了。
<Pwnna> 恩。我也发现我不是一般人了。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 自己都是一般人，不要自戀了。
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 恩，如果不是一般人我就解决了这个问题了
<moriramar> ^k^ 你走吧……
<moriramar> ^k^ 你煩死人了。
<^k^> moriramar, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<moriramar> 這破玩意真討厭，他卡他還禁別人。
<Pwnna> 还是没有解？
<moriramar> Pwnna: 不太明白，一些常見工具檢測有做過嗎？比如memtest
<Pwnna> 在win下没问题
<Pwnna> 肯定不是内存问题
<iGnome> 换distro
<moriramar> Pwnna: free 怎麼說。
<moriramar> iGnome: +1 這個最省事。
<iGnome> “专业曲线就自己走出来了”。
<Pwnna> moriramar: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87056
<moriramar>  3761       3661         99          0         13       2471
<moriramar> 都用得差不多了……
<moriramar> Pwnna: 這應該是 gnome-system-monitor 有問題吧。
<Pwnna> swap 现在800了
<moriramar> Pwnna: 所以是真的內存用的太多了，哪裹洩漏了？
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。
<Pwnna> 没有用内存。。
<Pwnna> moriramar: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Wuvf1.png
<metbsd> 谁玩过alpha服务器啊
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你看 free 上面一行。 Mem: total 3761 used 3661
<moriramar> Pwnna: 這不是用的差不多了嗎？
<Pwnna> moriramar: 被cached占用了
<Pwnna> cached按道理来说是会释放的
<moriramar> Pwnna: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255714.html
<Pwnna> 但是我就偏偏不释放
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你看你能不能打得開。
<Pwnna> 打开没问题。
<Pwnna> 用swap
<Pwnna> For example, say you have 500MB of RAM. Say you are using 300MB in active use by programs, and 150MB of cache, leaving you with 50MB free. If a program starts that requires 100MB, the cache will be told to pull back and allow for the active running program to reclaim the memory space.
<Pwnna> 恩，关键我的这个从来不释放
<moriramar> Pwnna: 我這個打不開上面的頁面，顯示是空白。所以我不知道情况。
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 就是说
<Pwnna> swap用很多是正常的
<Pwnna> 如果一个程序需要内存，linux会释放cache, 给内存给程序
<Pwnna> 我的问题主要是linux不释放这个cache
<moriramar> Pwnna: 所以我不覺得有什麼問題，就算你是4G內存也會吃光。
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 我没有被吃光
<moriramar> top 一下看看
<Pwnna> 你知道cached是什么意思吗？
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Pwnna> top表明站了1GB
<Pwnna> htop*
<moriramar> Pwnna: top 表明誰占了1GB？
<Pwnna> htop
<iGnome> 。
<Pwnna> top表示Mem:   3851292k total,  3738968k used,   112324k free,     7380k buffers
<Pwnna> 不过这个是因为cached占用内存
<Pwnna> 不是真正的占用
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何将应用程序脚本安装进入application? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339792 我写了一个python脚本,现在想将它加入ubuntu的applocaiton中,请问,应当如何做呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2011-07-29 14:22
<Pwnna> 只是Linux TMD不释放cached
<Pwnna> ...
<moriramar> Pwnna: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/free-up-cache-memory-in-linux.html 不知道這個有沒有幫助。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Unleashed: Free Up Cache Memory in Linux
<Pwnna> 试过了
<Pwnna> 没用。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 好吧，你換系统吧。和ee大說的一样。
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 换什么？
<moriramar> Pwnna: 來 Gentoo 吧。哈哈哈。
<Pwnna> 我除了ubuntu以外什么都装不上
<moriramar> Pwnna: Fedora 都不行？
<Pwnna> 不行
<Pwnna> 我在装ubuntu过成中至少在启动的时候kernel panic了十几次才知道怎么样装
<moriramar> ……
<Pwnna> 装完以后还要安装kernel patch.
<Pwnna> fedora根本启动不了
<moriramar> 不是吧。現在安裝都那麼傻瓜了還出這些問題。
<moriramar> 你什麼機器？
<Pwnna> Lenovo IdeaPad Y460
<Pwnna> 都是双显卡害得
<moriramar> 39新內核有雙顯卡支持了的說。
<Pwnna> 我现在就是在最新的2.6.39上
<Pwnna> 用kernel-check编译的
<moriramar> 你試試滾動類的吧。
<moriramar> Arch /Debian sid /Gentoo 之类的都行。
<Pwnna> 试过很多distro了，装不上啊。。。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 悲劇……
<moriramar> Thinkpad E31 用戶表示同情。
<Pwnna> 都是双显卡惹得祸
<Pwnna> >.>
<moriramar> 看來我這ATI用着不錯。
<moriramar> 有优越感了……
<palomino|working> ....
 * Pwnna hits moriramar 
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...我也是雙顯卡，，i7-2630QM和 GT550M
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 有没有办法。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你打我也沒用，人往低處走，水往低處流。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你是nv的。装一个bumblebee就算行了
<moriramar> Pwnna: 不向下看向哪看……
 * Pwnna whacks moriramar with a swordfish
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，，不過，我不知道更新了什麼，，不能安裝
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 我要改电脑了
<moriramar> Pwnna: 我怎麼想到银魂了……
<Pwnna> 换到thinkpad t420里面
<moriramar> Pwnna: 算了，你試試3.0內核吧。
<calebot> ^k^ 的算法更新了？
<adam8157> 什么情况
<^k^> moriramar, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<iGnome> ？
<iGnome> lag成这样了？
<edison0354> Pwnna: ……
<moriramar> ？
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 突然发现我每隔8小时必须在ubuntu下重启一次。在windows下每5天。。
<calebot> Pwnna: memtest
<Pwnna> calebot: 。。。。
<Pwnna> 内存没问题。
<iGnome> 昨天你说啥都不开，就cache满了。今天问你，你又说是htop/
<iGnome> 别人没法判断的
<Pwnna> ？
<kkde> lag
<Pwnna> cache现在还是满的。
<iGnome> kkde: 。。。你这烂bot
<Pwnna> 现在就开始用swap
<edison0354> Pwnna: kk被你气走了……
 * Oicebot 挥手：“edison0354姐姐，慢走~~~”
<edison0354> .oicebot off
<Pwnna> ok
<Pwnna> iGnome: 没弄懂你在问什么
<jyfl987> cfy: 下了个 scheme droid 是 repl型的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: >.>
<jyfl987>  Pwnna?
<adam8157> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 76.84% (Lv16)
<adam8157> .oicebot off
<Pwnna> jyfl987: swap已经用到1GB
<Pwnna> 内存还没用到1GB
<Pwnna> 都被cache吃掉
<Pwnna> 怎么版
<Pwnna> 办
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我也在为这个苦恼 我的手机没几个app 结果现在告诉我内部存储快用满了 wtf
<moriramar> adam8157: 真是把人家 oicebot 當安全套使用，用完就扔。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: Wtf. 我的memory 有4GB
<jyfl987> Pwnna:  多上点内存吧
<Pwnna> 1/4就开始
<Pwnna> 用swap
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 4G你好意思拿出来说 额 人家 CyrusYzGTt昨天show了下 16G
<Pwnna> jyfl987: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Wuvf1.png
<Pwnna> 我这个
<Pwnna> 很有问题
<jiero> Pwnna没问题。
<jiero> 你休眠过多了。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你别用gnome了
<Pwnna> jiero: 没休眠过。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 能省不少内存
<Pwnna> kde?
<Pwnna> 转不上去
<Pwnna> 装
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那个 rcconf把那些乱七八糟的服务都给删了
<jiero> 内存是用的。不是省的。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 装 lxde 又小又轻
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 然后就没法启动X
<Pwnna> 双显卡惹祸
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..試試 rm -fr /tmp/* && reboot && 這步很危險，我沒有實驗過>>>>>cd /usr/share/locale rm -fr --exclude={zh_cn,zh-cn,zh_CN,zh-hts,hants}}
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 16G只能用25%, 4GB。
<Pwnna> 我也是25%
<Pwnna> 这个干什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ???
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 就是垃圾方案，，每次重啓，，，
<Pwnna> 对啊。
<Pwnna> 我现在只有这个方法解决
<palytoxin> 请问，这里有人在linux上搭建android-sdk么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 单行的么?
<cfy> palytoxin: 这个不是很方便的么?
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 双显卡支持的东西很少啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 對了，你也可以把 ~/.cache刪除，然後重啓。。
<palytoxin> cfy, 那个我的aemulator-arm 占用cpu100%
<cfy> palytoxin: 哦...
<CyrusYzGTt> palytoxin§ 額，我用過，，不過不知道爲什麼，，到 android v2.3就開始很卡，，就不虛擬了。
<palytoxin> cfy, 网上查到有这个情况，几乎没什么人遇到，没人解决
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 不会阿 装lxde跟x有什么关系
<palytoxin> cfy, 在win上搭建的那才叫卡。。
<jyfl987> cfy:  恩 单行
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 试过。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你干嘛要双显卡呢
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 电脑上带的
<cfy> jyfl987: 你不说没意思么?
<jyfl987> cfy: 总比没得玩有意思点么
<cfy> jyfl987: 单行....能干啥?
<jyfl987> 我机器上现有 andriodforth  schemedroid 和 retro 这三个东西 呵呵
<cfy> faint...
<jyfl987> cfy: 拿来看书的时候随手写东西 你还真指望在触摸屏手机上写代码么
<cfy> 我电脑上有sbcl,ccl
<jyfl987> 除非给我弄个蓝牙键盘
<cfy> jyfl987: 那出你的电脑...
<jyfl987> cfy: 拿手机来说
<cfy> jyfl987: 我有nn,你不是也有?
<cfy> jyfl987: nn有guile...一个完整的scheme环境
<jyfl987> cfy: 没错
<cfy> jyfl987: guile
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个默认也带 gforth
 * adam8157 求一个不用java的, 性能好的写android程序的方案...
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 无
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> f
<adam8157> jyfl987: sigh...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你喜欢java么?
<moriramar> adam8157: 等 Google 敗訴吧。
<moriramar> adam8157: 看有沒有其它考慮。
<Pwnna> adam8157: scala?
<adam8157> Pwnna: java系的都不喜欢...
<jyfl987> adam8157: nope
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不对 可以用别的语言
<Pwnna> adam8157: scala不算java..
<Pwnna> 可在jvm上运行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 事实上是没有人去开发而已 只要你实现个 jvm上的 lua python什么的都可以
<Pwnna> 不知道能不能在android上实现
<adam8157> Pwnna: 这样啊, 不大懂
<Pwnna> scala是它自己的语言
<jyfl987> 我觉得 python可能性很大 如果google输了官司 可能让 龟叔搞个 jython实现来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 比较喜欢python
<Pwnna> jyfl987: Py4A
<Pwnna> Python for android
<Pwnna> 有这个东西
<Pwnna> 我就装了
<jiero1> android 没兴趣呃。。。效率似乎 还不如用 X 呢。。。
<Pwnna> .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 猜测而已 我个人更欣赏lua
<jyfl987> 虽然我是python工程师
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你也py?
<Pwnna> 你干嘛的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯嗯, lua确实不错, 但是它的库太少, 用的人也少
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 做好必死的准备了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339794 开源驱动老死机，于是乎，开启testing，yaourt -Syu，Xorg、nouveau 等都要升级 说不定这一回车敲下去，我就得暂时告别图形界面了……紧张+期待+祈祷…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 cjxgm — 2011-07-29 15:12
<kevin__> 很好奇问一下^k^在干什么?
<Pwnna> .....
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你是做什么的？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我职业就是python
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 写什么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你傻了 lua是胶水语言 自己默认不带那么多库 就是为了方便寄生到这些系统里 这个对于喜欢定制的地方来说 正适合
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我是给果壳网做网站后端的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 以前给一家游戏公司写游戏的服务器后端
<Pwnna> 果壳网是啥东西？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你记性很不好 http://www.guokr.com/  怀疑你是cpu型的人
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...你没告诉我过
<^k^> 在睡觉,网速有点卡
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 上次你说你是phper 我就说了 我是pythoner 以前搞php
<Pwnna> 你没告诉我你写什么
<Pwnna> 我不是phper
<Pwnna> 没事作php
<Pwnna> 我也是pythoner
<moriramar> Pwnna: 我正想問果壳網是什麼，結果你問了。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 看了这个网站还是不知道是干嘛的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你前天就说你也做php来着
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 科普性质吧 额 前几天宣布的新口号我忘记了
<Pwnna> 哦，没办法才做的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 干嘛的呢？
<Pwnna> 得重启了
<Pwnna> 慢死了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 沒有公司忠誠度……
<Pwnna> brb
<jiero1> jyfl987: 你知道 Lua 和 Python 哪个效率更高吗？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 这个月改了一次 我是写代码的 不要把我搞得跟什么一样的
<jyfl987> jiero1: 那些benchmark来看 lua效率高
<moriramar> jyfl987: 好吧……
<jiero1> jyfl987: 哦。谢拉。
<moriramar> Lua
 * calebot 有收果壳网的 feed
<jyfl987> jiero1: 但是lua的gc不如python的 所以如果跑长时间了 可能会python有点优势 但这又取决于你的程序是做什么的
<jiero1> jyfl987: 多么长？4天？
<calebot> lua standalone 实现少吧
<calebot> 谁拿 lua 写 app 哦？
<jiero1> calebot: 恩。少，不过有。
<jiero1> MIT的。。。
<jyfl987> jiero1: 你这么追求效率 可以去看看 luajit2 那个效率惊人 只为gcc的 1/3 太狠了
<Pwnna> ..............
<jyfl987> calebot: 这里有几个bot就是 呵呵
<jyfl987> calebot: 包括我的
<jiero1> jyfl987: 恩。谢拉。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 效率是它的1/3是比gcc快還是比gcc慢……
<calebot> bot 这种东西用 shell 写都够快了
<jyfl987> moriramar: 当然是比gcc慢了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 呃……
 * adam8157 只会C, shell, 和点点Python的路过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: QLogic网站被GFW了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那红毛为何看上你了呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为我会C和shell.........
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的c什么程度？
<maya1> 俺来晚了。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 红毛有没有人送测试机来玩？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 程度啊, 以前做过两年嵌入式, 具体什么程度不知道怎么说
<moriramar> Emerge: 779/847
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你做过嵌入式？ 哪个芯片的
<moriramar> 不錯……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么测试机, 我们这儿好多别人送来的机器
<adam8157> jyfl987: MIPS, BroadCom的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是么 有么有non x86的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 阿 那个阿 我很喜欢阿 有么有门路给我搞几个来玩玩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肯定有啊, s390 ppc64 ia64什么的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有mips的机器么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 早说, 我之前的开发板可玩性很高
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们这儿没有, RHEL又不支持mips
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是么 broadcom确实还行 是bcm多少的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来要向ubuntu的人求助
<adam8157> jyfl987: 7125/7109
<jyfl987> 这个没有玩过  我家里的路由是 那个是bcm的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 机顶盒用的, 集成cpu, 解码, 图像, cable modem........
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是挺好玩的 又可以上网 又可以连电视机是吧 有没有usb口出来连键盘？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有usb的, 外接个移动硬盘录个电视什么的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶呀 真不错 是什么牌子的 想搞个来玩玩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 内置网卡, 还可以外接wifi...
<Pwnna> >.>
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你要是买了, 我告诉你怎么把里头东西烧掉...自己玩儿
<Pwnna> 没隔5小时重启一次也不是个样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 把什么烧掉？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个型号, 大概九州, 长虹都马上要出货了
<calebot> Pwnna: 内存测完没？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说刷固件阿 难道有特殊步骤？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它原来的app
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你私信给我 说下型号
<adam8157> jyfl987: loader我写的, 怎么玩儿都行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不对 是 方案名称 我看看有没有得卖
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还没上市呢, 方案就是BCM7109, 广电不让用7125
<binker> 都在开会阿
<houge> 请问ubuntu 11.04的unity下，全局菜单栏文字能不能始终显示出来？
<jyfl987> 阿 最近广电不让机顶盒上网来着
<tusooa> ls
<gebjgd> debian如何安装dropbox?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 我们想实现上网看电视啊, 下载什么的它都不让
<binker> to houge
<binker> 当然可以了
<binker> 里面有个配置文件
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这帮狗东西 如果能上网 肯定大家都去看优酷什么的 他们就没生意做了
<gebjgd> debian如何安装dropbox?
<binker> 就是一个全局菜单的配置文件
<houge> binker: 就是去设置全局菜单的配置文件？
<binker> gebjgd你去添加一个dropbox的源
<binker> 就可以安装了
<houge> binker: 用gconf-edit可以找到吧~
<binker> houge 是阿
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 在系统里面慢慢找
<houge> binker: THAX, Buddy...
<gebjgd> binker, 我草。还要添加一个源？
<gebjgd> binker, 那不是和ubuntu一样了么
<houge> binker: 应该在/home下隐藏了。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦, 说了半天才看到, 你不是1987么, 怎么变成l了
<binker> 本来就是隐藏的
<houge> gebjgd: 不用添加，直接到官方下载包就能用了。
<gebjgd> binker, 我是想知道为什么deb不能直接安装
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 防止别人冒充我
<gebjgd> houge, 无法安装
 * pityonline TX 主席去 Canonical 上班啦
<houge> gebjgd: - -’
<binker> gebjgd 当然了
<houge> pityonline: 勇哥换工作了？
<pityonline> houge: 没啊
<moriramar> pityonline: 前面他們才說還未公開不要亂說的嗎？
<binker> 安装软件一般都是要添加源的，这样子，每当软件有新版本更新的时候就可以通过更新管理器安装
<gebjgd> binker, 应该有个gui的synaptics能自动解决依赖关系把？
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是阿
<gebjgd> binker, 名字？
<adam8157> pityonline: P哥马上要换了?
<jiero1> binker: 那是你知道的。你不知道的不用。。。
<jiero1> ^_^
<moriramar> jyfl987: 話說那不買基頂盒他們不是連生意都沒了嗎？
<binker> 要安装那个dropbox你需要自动翻墙工具
<jyfl987> moriramar: 推广他们自己的么
<moriramar> jyfl987: 他們不讓上網那就不買。
<moriramar> 大不了不看電視了……
 * adam8157 好久没看电视了
<calebot> 看电视为毛要机顶盒？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 呵呵 我都不看电视好多年了
<moriramar> calebot: 現在好多地方都改數字信號。
<gebjgd> binker, 我在墙外
<moriramar> calebot: 沒機頂盒老機器看不了。
<calebot> moriramar: 数字信号也不用机顶盒
<moriramar> calebot: 啊？
<moriramar> calebot: 打開始這個就是騙局嗎？
<gebjgd> binker, 那个gui能自动解决包依赖关系的东西教什么？
<jyfl987> 话说有没有可能你做个盒子 他的操作界面跟电视差不多 然后是走 网络接口上网的 然后连到电视上来 这个广电可管不着
<gebjgd> binker, 那个gui能自动解决包依赖关系的东西叫+什么？
<moriramar> gebjgd: Synaptics？
<OT_iux> synaptics?
<moriramar> gebjgd: 哦，好像沒s
<jyfl987> 如果这种盒子普及 还可以在上面玩 网游呢
<gebjgd> moriramar, OT_iux 那东西似乎不能自动通过gui点击deb自动安装
<adam8157> jyfl987: HPTV, 有的省市, 譬如深圳, 可以
<jyfl987> 主要是我想在linux盒子上开发网游玩
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<binker> gebjgd 你牛阿 2011年07月29日 15时54分02秒
<binker> 居然在墙外逍遥自在阿
<moriramar> gebjgd: gdebi？還是叫什麼的，那個.deb關聯的那個真想不起來了。多年不用ub
<happyaron> gebjgd: gdebi?
<calebot> 开发网游和啥 OS 关系不大啊
<gebjgd> happyaron, 对
<gebjgd> moriramar, 是debian testing.不是ub
<binker> gebjgd: Synaptics中文名就是新立得
<moriramar> 這個名字我就知道槽感無限。
<moriramar> binker: 這個名字翻譯的挺好的，我感覺。
<jyfl987> calebot: 有一定的关系
<jyfl987> 不同的平台 至少影响你技术选型
<jiero1> 呃。开发网游。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, debian的包管理好复杂
<jiero1> java。。
<gebjgd> binker, 我不要中文的
<gebjgd> binker, 已经知道了gdebi
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那是你想折腾阿。
<calebot> jyfl987: 基本是老板决定
<jiero1> jyfl987: 网游就用html 5 ;D
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不是。arch是不够稳定
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 所以我就试试看debian testing了
<pityonline> moriramar: 昨晚他自己在博客上公布的
<happyaron> gebjgd: testing会让你失望的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 为毛？
<calebot> happyaron: sid 党人？
<moriramar> pityonline: 啊，前面他們說本人沒公開不要亂說……
<happyaron> gebjgd: 正处在开发初期。
<pityonline> adam8157: 打算辞职，不一定继续上班
<happyaron> gebjgd: sid 目前也不是很稳定。
<moriramar> pityonline: 我不管了，反正我不說就行了。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 要稳定，就要stable
<adam8157> happyaron: +1, 要么stable, 要么unstable. testing各种不爽
<happyaron> rock solid
<calebot> sid 好像没打算保留 gnome2
<gebjgd> happyaron, 别别。差不多稳定就可以了
<moriramar> gebjgd: 回 Gentoo 吧。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 笔记本。不gentoo
<adam8157> pityonline: 呃, 那你要干啥, 晾一段时间?
<moriramar> 沒是，臺式編譯好了把tbz複製過來直接解。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那就unstable吧
<pityonline> moriramar: 公开了哦
<happyaron> gebjgd: testing不上不下的，不大好。
<moriramar> pityonline: 随意了。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 别别别
<pityonline> adam8157: 考察一下，做点儿生意什么的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那就和ubuntu一样了
<happyaron> gebjgd: testing在freeze了之后才稳定。
<adam8157> moriramar: TX那个都公开了的...
<moriramar> adam8157: 随意了…………………………
<adam8157> pityonline: P哥抛弃IT民工的群体了
<jyfl987> jiero1: 这样也行 但是底层实现太复杂了 要么你就得用google他们出的
<moriramar> 800/847 了。累死了。
<pityonline> adam8157: 我可不算 IT 民工哦，我只是个拧螺丝的
<tusooa> ls
<jiero1> jyfl987: 玩不需要记录太多数据的网游。
<Pwnna> 开发开源的路过
<moriramar> pityonline: 不要把自己說的和純民工一样……
<mayli> 提问：如何绘制像mldonkey流量图那样的png图像？
<pityonline> moriramar: 事实上真的是纯民工啊
<jyfl987> 可以试试用html5开发个网游看看
<moriramar> pityonline: ……
<mayli> 有没有python的绑定恩？
<moriramar> pityonline: 做人太假討人嫌……
<pityonline> moriramar: 信不信由你了，我真是如此
<jyfl987> tx来了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: Game closure
<Pwnna> 下一个project
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 关键是没有美工 额
<Pwnna> 没事
<moriramar> 不扯了，看書去。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我有一个 小project
<Pwnna> jyfl987: html5 multiplayer realtime game
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我喜欢能挂bot的
<Pwnna> 可以
<Pwnna> 有兴趣吗？
<Pwnna> 开源的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这个再说吧 今晚我要加班到2点 nnd
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 为何
<gebjgd> happyaron, 为毛它告诉我依赖不能满足呢？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 有一次上线 全站级别的 大家都得留下来看看有没有问题
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 网页游戏还不嫌多啊
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 基于html5的还真不多
<gebjgd> happyaron, libnautilus-extension1 (>= 1:2.22.2); aber:
<gebjgd>   Version von libnautilus-extension1 auf dem System ist 2.30.1-3.
<jiero1> jyfl987: 什么游戏啊。。。
<jyfl987> jiero1: 你问 Pwnna了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 包的版本不对呗
<gebjgd> debian 的依赖解决好渣
<adam8157> gebjgd: 用的德文系统呢?
<gebjgd> happyaron, 它写着>= 2.22.2
<gebjgd> adam8157, 向来用德文的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，然后你系统里的满足不了这个要求？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我的系统是2.30.1-3
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 干嘛要基于html5..
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自断财路，谁干
<gebjgd> happyaron, 它说不满足。我无语了
<jiero1> MeaCulpa: 跨平台啊。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好部署 :]
<houge> 我刚刚还是没有找到unity下GlobalMenu的配置文件……
<gebjgd> happyaron, debian能不能再专业点阿？
<moriramar> happyaron: 1:2.22.2這樣的版本號是不是判斷的時候算做版本1呀？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 又不搞商业 图个自己乐么
<moriramar> gebjgd: 換Sabayon Linux吧。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 严格的版本号可以避免ABI错误导致的问题阿。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你要稳定，还要装自己的下载的包，有点矛盾的。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 别别。不用gentoo
<houge> 有没有朋友知道GlobalMenu的配置文件在unity下放在哪里？好像有不少都需要root才能改……
<Pwnna> FUCK PYGAME
<happyaron> moriramar: 算 1:2.22.2
<Pwnna> i'm jumping on the Javascript train
<gebjgd> happyaron, 是，但是源里面没有dropbox阿
<Pwnna> 错误聊天室
<MeaCulpa> jiero1: jyfl987 http://www.runescape.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: RuneScape - MMORPG - Play The No.1 Free Online Multiplayer Game
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你要装dropbox啊? 32bitor64?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有的
<MeaCulpa> jiero1: jyfl987 这才是跨平台
<gebjgd> adam8157, 32
<Pwnna> runescape
<Pwnna> wtf
<Pwnna> java
 * MeaCulpa <==Sabayon邪教徒
<jiero1> MeaCulpa: 手机不行。
<happyaron> gebjgd: aptitude install nautilus-dropbox
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你是用 Sabayon linux 的？
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: yeah, 跨平台吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/17/dropbox-lnx.x86-1.1.35.tar.gz
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你以为呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你搞个 java applet的？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 直接装这个好了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你别小看applet
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: Gentoo……
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: yeah
<Pwnna> java applet is bullshit, however
<adam8157> gebjgd: 解压到~, 运行里头的dropboxd
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那还不如 html5 而且我讨厌java
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: sabayon 是我的Gentoo安装媒体
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: shit里的鲜花
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还是提示依赖关系
<moriramar> happyaron: 麻煩一下，有沒有哪個材料有關包版本號的？或者 man 哪個？冒號是……
<gebjgd> happyaron, 让我删除dropbox
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯， 那你就删
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要部署简单，我给你举个例子而已
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: shit里的鲜花也是臭的
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: :P
<happyaron> moriramar: debian policy manual
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不用
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 這樣。我安裝就用自己機器的stage4，不過這是hardened amd64，現在要將個hardened x86，很頭疼。
<moriramar> happyaron: 感謝。
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 我对applet没恶意，虽然不喜欢java
<Pwnna> 我也不喜欢java
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: linux社区没几个喜欢Java的
<happyaron> hardened 不会对性能很有影响么。。。
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 但是Runescape真的很牛
<gebjgd> happyaron, debian有点不习惯
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: 主要是没有default argument 和operator overload
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 但是Runescape真的很牛，哪里都能玩
<moriramar> happyaron: 直接上而言我這裹沒太多影响。真要說影响，LUKS才是。
<moriramar> happyaron: 但是hardened目前要求firefox禁用methodjit
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<moriramar> happyaron: 這個算是比較影响的吧。不過我感覺還好了。
<Pwnna> 对游戏没兴趣
<jiero1> MeaCulpa: 牛的很多哦。flash的也行
<Colin-shzsc> 晕死，昨天下午到今天上午加班加点急急忙忙心急火燎地翻译一个近 3000 字的文件，于是今天拿到 2500 多字的文件也做好充分准备了，没想到居然都是重复字符串……
<Colin-shzsc> 这个如果就公司的角度而言可以说是项目经理工作失误的
<moriramar> happyaron: 好像明白了，epoch是為了解決包版本越來越小的情况才加入的是吧。
 * moriramar 想到了enoch……
<happyaron> moriramar: 主要是解决打包人失误造成的版本号错乱。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: :)
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还是没装上
<happyaron> gebjgd: 给我权限我帮你看看。。。
<moriramar> happyaron: 啊，是打包人失誤，而不是上游因為fork或重新編號而導致的？
<happyaron> moriramar: 打包人
<roylez> happyaron: harpy...
<gebjgd> happyaron, sudo aptitude install nautilus-dropbox
<gebjgd> Keine Kandidatsversion für »nautilus-dropbox« gefunden
<gebjgd> Keine Kandidatsversion für »nautilus-dropbox« gefunden
<gebjgd> +
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<roylez> iGnome: e神
<gebjgd> happyaron, 提示找不到nautilus-dropbox
<moriramar> 不理解了，打包人能出什么失誤……打錯版本號？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 开non-free和contrib了吗
<gebjgd> happyaron, 快被debian testing 搞疯了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 开了
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席我帮你叫harpy去？
<roylez> happyaron: .
<roylez> happyaron: 下次吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 呃，sudo aptitude update
<happyaron> gebjgd: sudo aptitude install nautilus-dropbox
<gebjgd> happyaron, 额。non-freee了。。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 靠
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我的问题。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron,  sources.list多打了一个e
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> harpy?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鸟身女巫？
 * adam8157 我的errata来了...........
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: harpyaron
<MeaCulpa> ...
<happyaron> ...
 * MeaCulpa harpy毛好东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 带名字的harpy应该算是精英怪了吧。杀了可以升级的吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<happyaron> 面主席好，我帮你找找harpyaron在哪里。。。
<happyaron> roylez: ^
<harpyaron> 哈？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) harpyaron
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) harpyaron
<harpyaron> 啊～～～～～
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) harpyaron
<harpyaron> 啊～～～～～
<harpyaron> 啊～～～～～
 * roylez 获得了经验值3点
<moriramar> 奶奶的，打1拳就涨1点呀！
<moriramar> 這是哪門子精英呀？
<roylez> ....
<adam8157> ...
 * pityonline 请问：linux 下有 dwg 格式转成 jpg 或 pdf 格式的软件吗？
<happyaron> pityonline: convert 行不行？
<pityonline> happyaron: let me try
 * MeaCulpa 屁精msn协议老是crash, 翻了墙却不crash了，我嘞个去
 * MeaCulpa (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) harpyaron
<MeaCulpa> 有用么...
 * MeaCulpa 获得了经验值4点，Level Up!
<pityonline> happyaron: convert 要加参数吗？我试了一下不行
<adam8157> pityonline: convert貌似不支持dwg的
<happyaron> 哦，那就是不行
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 看來寫 Pidgin MSN 協議的人打一開始就不知道為有些悲劇之地作些判斷呢。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你說我們這些人是不是都去給國外的人送50萬對人類種群更有利呢……
 * CyrusYzGTt (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ee
 * CyrusYzGTt 減少經驗值 99999999999999999999999999999999999
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ?
<pityonline> adam8157: 有可用的软件吗？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 有這樣自虐嗎？
 * MeaCulpa 刚有点干活的冲动，又被irc给浇灭了
<adam8157> pityonline: 这个真不知道呢
 * adam8157 +1
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..這樣的話，不會被ee踢走，，。我懦弱了
<metbsd> solaris irssi 死活上不了啊
<pityonline> adam8157: thx al the same
<moriramar> pityonline: PDF的話我不知道通過打印DWG行不行，找個打開DWG的軟件試試。
<moriramar> pityonline: 先聲明，我沒試過。
<pityonline> moriramar: ok, thx
<moriramar> pityonline: 不好意思了。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哎……
<pityonline> transfig - Utilities for converting XFig figure files 不知道这个以有不能转换 dwg 文件
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: +2 我才把鋼筆墨水罐上。英雄100是好筆呀，2個月沒動筆了還能一筆出水。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 沒動力了快。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 英雄钢笔。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我懦弱了，所以。我不會關注軍事的，，誰喜歡解放就來天朝
<moriramar> gebjgd 怎麼了？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哎，誰不是呢……
<pityonline> transfig 好像不用转 dwg
<pityonline> inkscape 也不能转 dwg，这格式好像是 AutoCAD 专用的
<gebjgd> happyaron, xchat会自动的关闭。牛了。arch都没有这毛病
<cfy> roylez: 4G如何用的光?
<fennng> 大家好
<^k^> fennng, 好  ㍨ 
<moriramar> pityonline: DWG能開的軟件一個是QCad，還有一個Linuxtoy之前介紹過是個免費的閉源軟件。
<moriramar> pityonline: 你去搜下吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 將 swappines設置成 3 ，，內存首次使用超過 3.7G..繼續關注中
<Kandu> varicad?
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez> cfy: 不知道...
<moriramar> Kandu: 好像不是這個。這個閉源嗎？
<pityonline> moriramar: 谢谢，在看这个 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/6-of-the-best-free-linux-cad-software.html
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 將 swappines設置成 vm.swappines=3 ，，內存首次使用超過 3.7G..繼續關注中
<^k^> ⇪ title: 6 款高品质的免费 Linux CAD 应用程序 — LinuxTOY
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行，，內存首次使用超過判定，结果为 (1,5)+(0)=6
<Pwnna> ok CyrusYzGTt 你重启电脑，然后启动5个1GB的VM试试
<Pwnna> 用VirtualBox
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 76.84% (Lv16)
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 8.43% (Lv2)
<adam8157> rppk gebjgd
<adam8157> !rppk gebjgd
<moriramar> pityonline: 這上面6個好像就QCad 還行，我說的那個不是這篇文章。我給你找找。
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了20，砸在g ebjgd的头上，获得了 31 点经验值！
<adam8157> !rppk gebjgd
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 13，端起AK就把g ebjgd突突突了，获得了 37 点经验值！
<adam8157> !rppk gebjgd
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 如果是我的问题的话应该能够突破5GB
<gebjgd> adam8157, 日
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我沒有安裝任何的虛擬機。。。。。還是等我開超過10個對內存使用高程式吧
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 8.43% (Lv2)
<adam8157> 哈哈
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，gebjgd葛阁。
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 96.61% (Lv20)
<haiyet> shenme
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 11，正中a dam8157的脑门，获得了 118 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Kandu> moriramar: 不知道的
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了20，端起AK就把a dam8157突突突了，获得了 115 点经验值！
<moriramar> pityonline: Draftsight 另外，有網友評論說varicad也不錯。
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<adam_super> jrrp
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<pityonline> moriramar: 原来 qcad 源里就有
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我沒有安裝任何的虛擬機。。。。。還是等我開超過10個對內存使用高程式吧
<adam_super> jrrp
<mugebjgd> .oicebot on
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam_super
<adam_super> jrrp
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam_super
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 必须重启以后
<adam_super> 么有了
<mugebjgd> adam_super, 你死定了
<mugebjgd> adam8157, , 你死定了
<moriramar> pityonline: Qcad 和 varicad 源中都有的。
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<adam8157> 突突了 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,我是今天剛開機的，，之前我在win7下玩 crysis2 v1.9的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, xchat好稳定
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接自动关闭的
<moriramar> 使用機器人請私聊……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing 名不虚传
<pityonline> moriramar: 我试试
<Pwnna> ...
<OT_iux> @@?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 將 swappines設置成 vm.swappines=3 ，，內存首次使用超過 3.9G..繼續關注中
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行，，內存首次使用超過判定，结果为 (1,6)+(0)=7
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 建议安装vbox, 设5个2GB的VM
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 將 swappines設置成 vm.swappines=3 ，，內存首次使用超過 3.9G.佔用25.2%.繼續關注中
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行，，內存首次使用超過判定，结果为 (4,4)+(0)=8
<Pwnna> 一个一个打开
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 10，砸倒了a dam8157，获得了 126 点经验值！
<Oicebot> mugebjgd, 恭喜你满级了...
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 5，砸在a dam8157隔壁那观众的头上，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 2，差一点就打中了mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Pwnna> Oicebot: shut up
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我不喜歡虛擬機，，而且我只有f15的iso可安裝，，
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing的xchat很稳定
<pityonline> moriramar: qcad 只能打开 dxf cxf 的文件，dwg 的打不开
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会自动关闭的
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不用安装吧。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛了
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: Pwnna 的问题不具一般性，不用理它
<Pwnna> 直接打开虚拟机的BIOS就应该可以了。
<Pwnna> calebot: CyrusYzGTt 也有一样问题
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt 也要 8hr 重开机一次？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 將 swappines設置成 vm.swappines=3 ，，內存首次使用超過 4G.佔用25.5%.繼續關注中
<moriramar> pityonline: 那我不了解了。之前說了，我沒用過，只能幫你查查資料。
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行，，內存首次使用超過判定，结果为 (5,4)+(0)=9
<calebot> 估计是 ubuntu 的内核坏了
<moriramar> pityonline: 對不住了
<pityonline> moriramar: 已经很感谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 不需要了，自從我將3.0內核firmware拿來在2.6.38內核使用
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 说了多次。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你的uname -a是？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还说testing 稳定
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我有说吗？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§  2.6.38.8-35.fc15.x86_64
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说异常的稳定
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 昨天
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我昨天说的你忘了？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是之前的话
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 没多长时间就得重启？
<alvin_rxg> ？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要是开了sid。我就更完蛋了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 折腾死
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不是，超過52小時，必須重啓
<Pwnna> 你的swap大。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 開機超過52小時，重啓
<roylez> cfy: 在？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不开 sid， testing 的 bug 会有很长一段时间的。
<Pwnna> 你的mem 和Swap都比我大。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我的swap才 3.6G..不大
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的意思是说我把sid也打开了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的意思是说我把sid也打开？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你是swap用满才重启吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是它会默认上sid的包把？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。我的内存比你少，我基本上超不过1.GB
<Pwnna> swap跟你一样打
<Pwnna> 大
<binker> tenzu
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不管內存是否使用了多少，。swap用完就重啓
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行判定，结果为 (6,5)+(0)=11
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: man apt_preferences
<Pwnna> 如果要是swap用完，我重启是12- 16 小时。没事过。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看看
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imm.io/7E5A.png  calibre的demo视频最后看到的...
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现，如果要是我在重启以后立刻运行占内存很多的软件，可以达到3GB内存使用
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,之所以 swap是3.6G，，是因爲，，fedora內核貌似最大支持 swap3.6G..
<Pwnna> en
<binker> 谁是tenzu
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啊哈，有优先级的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我也一般這樣，，不過，我通常使用 su - \updatedb 來刷新的
<adam8157> binker: 他这几天不在线, 有事儿?
<Pwnna> ？
<Pwnna> 什么玩意儿？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是混合源会不会出现问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 就是命令 updatedb使用root權限執行
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你比较聪明，不会出问题的。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 然後 "sync && sync" <<<刷新硬盤
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: updatedb是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 更新數據庫
<Pwnna> 不清楚。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... http://code.google.com/p/mplh5canvas/
<^k^> ⇪ title: mplh5canvas - An HTML5 canvas based matplotlib backend. - Google Project Hosting
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这样的东西都有了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你本行其实挺有意思
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 將 swappines設置成 vm.swappines=3 ，，內存首次使用超過 4.1G.佔用26.1% ,內核實際識別使用15.6G內存.繼續關注中
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行，，內存首次使用超過判定，结果为 (3,6)+(0)=9
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你现在free -m是什么？
<Pwnna> 我能否看一下
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..現在swap沒有使用，，看來將 vm.swappines=3是比較好的
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行判定，结果为 (1,5)+(0)=6
<roylez> MeaCulpa: matplotlib太不好使了，甚至不如gnuplot
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我想看看整个free -m
<Pwnna> 你的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 包括內存的？？
<pityonline> librecad 支持 dwg 格式的文件，但没法下载𡫓
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不会吧，gnuplot效果很差的
<pityonline> librecad 支持 dwg 格式的文件，但没法下载安装
<Pwnna> 把所有的free -m paste一下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: gnuplot用svg效果可以很好
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 这样看看是不是跟我的情况一样
 * Oicebot 对Pwnna说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 好的，，我把現在的給你看看，，你要等等
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过matplot那样的，用户体验一定很那个
<moriramar> .oicebot off
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ok, 谢谢
<mugebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我等p民还是google chart api吧
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 19，正中a dam8157的脑门，获得了 108 点经验值！
<Oicebot> mugebjgd, 恭喜你满级了...
<metbsd> 还有半小时
<adam8157> ...
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||] 100% (Lv20)
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 你死定了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ http://fpaste.org/cvqz/ <<是這個了
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 妥妥的
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 大侠饶命
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你的情况跟我一样，我估计你可以用到10~11GB
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你启动了多长时间了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..不是的，，之前使用到 3.6G的物理內存。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不到兩分鐘。。。
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 你原来都是用了多长时间才用到3.6GB?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我是故意用啓動多個程式看看的
<Pwnna> 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 原來是用 48小時
<Pwnna> 差不多
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences 说的多清楚
<^k^> ⇪ title: AptPreferences - Debian Wiki
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 是这样的
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 这和 man 里的有区别吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ fedora15 GNOME3
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, man 里的没有例子
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 怎么没例子了啊？！
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额。有。。排版不好。。。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那你把 pager 换成 most
<NoIE> 一家名为Aptiquant 的公司对10万个互联网用户作了一个IQ 调查，试图看看不同浏览器上网用户的智商有啥区别。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 原來的swappines的設置，，我不敢像現在一次啓動超過十個程式，，而且都是內存大戶，，並且會很慢，，現在沒有影響
<NoIE> 该调查一共跨度有5年，从这个图中看到蓝色是2006年的用户智商，红色是2011年用户智商调查。我们可以
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: linux 过一段时间会把memory cache掉（free 里面的cached）.一般来说如果软件需要的话，会自动释放的。但是，我们两个人的linux不知道为什么不释放。这就是为什么感觉像是没内存了。由于你的内存多，要花很长时间才能够cache12GB左右，然后在那个时候你也用掉了3~4GB
<goku_> 问大家个问题，有没有在虚拟机VirtualBox装ubuntu，启用unity的，我按照网上的方法，启用后，重启黑屏啊
<NoIE> 明显得看到，IE6-IE8 的用户智商是最低的。但IE 配合Chrome 价格的浏览器，这种用户智商倒很高。
<goku_> ？
<Pwnna> 我的内存少，几个小时就被cache了2GB
<goku_> 问大家个问题，有没有在虚拟机VirtualBox装ubuntu，启用unity的，我按照网上的方法，启用后，重启黑屏啊。怎么办？
<NoIE> 而智商最高的是Opera，以及Camio
<Pwnna> 一般也用1GB左右。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是有点没明白。如果testing里面的版本低
<alvin_rxg> :::
<alvin_rxg> ::
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那么就会从unstable里安装。这样的话那我用的不就是都是unstable来么
<roylez> cfy: debian装个calibre要下90M
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那么就会从unstable里安装。这样的话那我用的不就是都是unstable了么
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 等開機超過48小時，之後，我在跟你繼續探討這個問題
<roylez> cfy: nnnnnnd
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 所以你得在 preferences 中分配好呀。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你监控cached的上升
<goku_> 没人理我啊
 * Oicebot 理了一下goku_
<goku_> 谢谢哦
<goku_> 问大家个问题，有没有在虚拟机VirtualBox装ubuntu，启用unity的，我按照网上的方法，启用后，重启黑屏啊
<Pwnna> 关闭unity
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以testing的优先级高于unstable?
<goku_> 怎么关闭，进去后就是黑屏
<goku_> 我没的选择
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你看看是不是那个上升后，等free还剩下100MB的时候开始用Swap的
 * Oicebot 对Pwnna说：可能是。
<goku_> 进去后，什么也看不到
<Pwnna> 如果是的话，就是我的问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，好的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 默认优先级一样。本地安装完后的优先级是 100
<cfy> roylez: 到手了?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩。那就按照例子的就可以了。testing 900 unstable 800 ok
<cfy> roylez: 用官方的服务吧
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 最好 unstable 低于 500
<cfy> roylez: ....
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在看看
<cfy> roylez: 电子书...很多人看那种....哈哈
<cfy> roylez: 我要断网一个星期.已经把书差不多弄好了.
<cfy> roylez: 我一般传送pdf两次,一次pdf.另外一次要求amazon convert一下.
<mugebjgd> cfy, 什么电子书？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 觉得有可能。
<Pwnna> 你看看吧
<cfy> mugebjgd: mu-是啥? kindle3
<mugebjgd> cfy, 米国找人带的？
<mugebjgd> cfy, münster 城市名称
<roylez> cfy: 没，先玩玩calibre，攒点书到时候直接传
<cfy> mugebjgd: taobao代买的.
<cfy> roylez: calibre不太爽....我不喜欢用 :D
<mugebjgd> cfy, 多少钱？
<roylez> cfy: amazon自己的转换服务靠谱吗？
<cfy> roylez: 靠谱啊....很好的.
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我發現 個人寫的程式 gmlive不會釋放內存，。其它的會。。free又增加了。。
<roylez> cfy: okay....
<cfy> roylez: 我现在不准备用calibre,除非格式太特殊,amazon不支持
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我是只關閉的程式
<cfy> mugebjgd: ï¿¥968
<roylez> cfy: calibre看起来就一itunes
<mugebjgd> cfy, 便宜阿
<adam8157> cfy: 哪儿买的那么便宜?
<roylez> adam8157: 你完全不知道行情...
<cfy> adam8157: mugebjgd: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8039358659
<cfy> roylez: adam8157不知道行情+1....
<roylez> adam8157: 我买的 114 刀
<adam8157> roylez: 我记得不都是1200-1300么
<mugebjgd> cfy, 你买的是什么？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你过一会儿就留意一下free -m
<adam8157> cfy: 哦 广告版啊, 可以刷原版么?
<adam8157> roylez: 你在国外买的?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: cache应该一直增加
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还不从国内的淘宝淘一个
<cfy> mugebjgd: kindle3 wifi广告版
<roylez> adam8157: 托人捎的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 啥
<adam8157> roylez: 广告版?
<cfy> adam8157: 无所谓啊.广告没啥的.就是些amazon的东西.看书的时候是没有的.
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,不一定，，我現在的cache在 2691-2675 之間徘徊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8039358659
<cfy> adam8157: 只有待机和home有
<adam8157> cfy: 广告只是在屏保的时候才有么?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, kindle 3
<adam8157> cfy: home是啥?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 坏了咋办？
<mugebjgd> cfy, 哪儿来的广告？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道
<cfy> adam8157: 还有在home 的时候,就是选择书本的时候,下面有一小条...
<adam8157> cfy: 你说的我都想买了, 之前一直想买没买
<adam8157> cfy: 你用的原版?
<cfy> mugebjgd: amazon的官方消息吧,我现在都是amazon的官方广告
<mugebjgd> cfy, 你没网络的时候也有？
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯,而且不准备刷机.
<mugebjgd> cfy, 牛了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 我一直开着网络,我试试关闭
<cfy> mugebjgd: 我已经注册了
<adam8157> cfy: 挺好, 但是原版的套子好贵啊
<adam8157> cfy: 注册有啥用?
<cfy> adam8157: 注册的话,有官方的推送书和格式转换
<mugebjgd> roylez, 我这里calibre 20m
<cfy> adam8157: 推送的话,我是email推的
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/29/0337201
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Ubuntu One免费储存空间增至5GB
<mugebjgd> cfy, 不能直接看pdf?
<adam8157> cfy: 没啥意思, 我的都是pdf, 直接传好了
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<cfy> mugebjgd: 直接看有格式....你说爽不爽
<mugebjgd> cfy, ?
<cfy> mugebjgd: 有些可以.有些还是转换好
<mugebjgd> cfy, 什么叫直接看有格式？
<cfy> mugebjgd: 屏幕就这么点大啊
<alvin_rxg> 最近有啥类似 《未来都市 No.6》 的动画呢？
<mugebjgd> cfy, 不支持pdf重排版？
<cfy> mugebjgd: pdf有排版啊,3就这么大屏幕.字体小,或者看不全
<cfy> mugebjgd: 对,应该是不支持的.
<mugebjgd> cfy, 哦。sony的直接支持#
<mugebjgd> cfy, XD
<cfy> mugebjgd: 但是自己的格式mobi就支持,还有azw啥的,
<mugebjgd> cfy, 幸好没买kindle 3
<NoIE> http://apple.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/29/0635250
<cfy> mugebjgd: 呵呵.无所谓了.....也就只能看看书.
<NoIE> 苹果现金超过美国政府
<cfy> adam8157: pdf可以选择转换的.这样有时候爽
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢BL番啊？
<adam8157> cfy: 非扫描版的也不好看?
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 那是啥？
<cfy> adam8157: 我没发现它能自动排版.
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 基番
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: ……
<adam8157> cfy: 那岂不是看pdf很不爽...
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: NO.6不是基番么？
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 肏，它不是有科幻元素么
<cfy> adam8157: 有些还可以吧,看具体排成什么样子了.
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: …………………………
<cfy> adam8157: 你也可以买dxg....3000rmb
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 难不成现在除了搞基就是后宫啊？！
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 看长期吧
<adam8157> cfy: 有那个钱就买ipad了
<moriramar> No.6基番是不對的，應該是儿童基番。
<cfy> adam8157: 看书啊...
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 热血
<edison0354> moriramar: ………………………………
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 科幻個屁……
<cfy> 我发现我关不来wifi.....
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 科幻個屁……+1
<alvin_rxg> 屁 ++
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 那破片子要幻了就去死吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，你不問的話，，我會在48小時後，，看看。。
<cfy> adam8157: 现在的广告是...save $10 when you spend $25 on select Blu-ray Movies.....
<Pwnna> ok
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“Pwnna妹子，慢走~~~”
<mugebjgd> Pwnna, 哈哈
 * CyrusYzGTt 挥手：“Pwnna妹子，慢走~~~”
<cfy> wifi关了...广告依旧
<mugebjgd> cfy, 恭喜
<mugebjgd> cfy, 用sony没有广告的表示很羡慕
<moriramar> edison0354: 百合->催泪->後宮->人渣->基情 動漫真是發展迅速呀
<mugebjgd> cfy, 用sony直接支持pdf重排版的表示羡慕
<cfy> mugebjgd: 那家店要买到3G才有无广告的.....
<cfy> mugebjgd: 广告便宜一点点
<mugebjgd> cfy, 用sony不需要转格式的表示羡慕
<cfy> mugebjgd: ......
<cfy> mugebjgd: 羡慕?
<adam8157> ...
<mugebjgd> cfy, 反话
<cfy> mugebjgd: 哦...
<cfy> adam8157: 估计你不注册就没有广告了...不过这样也没有推送服务了.
 * edison0354 PSP『科学的超电磁炮』不断跳票被日本网友发现可能是进行作画修正
 * edison0354 尼玛跳票到11月24日了……
<moriramar> edison0354: 作畫怎么了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 终于搞定了debian了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 给你的机器的链接
<cfy> mugebjgd: debian有那么难搞么....
<moriramar> cfy: 人家要求多。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 帮忙写个并查集的裸题
<Pwnna> .oicebot off
<cfy> mugebjgd: debian是我见过的,对键盘布局支持最默认的了
<mugebjgd> cfy, 以前没用过。用了一个晚上一个白天
<cfy> mugebjgd: 哦....
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
<mugebjgd> cfy, 键盘布局？
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 54.16% (Lv11)
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 54.16% (Lv11)
<mugebjgd> cfy, 键盘布局没有问题的
<moriramar> jrrp
<adam8157> !rppk namoamitafo
<lubotu2`> adam8157: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot moriramar今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||____________________] 35.23% (Lv8)
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 这是为了T走oicebot
<namoamitafo> jrrp
<cfy> mugebjgd: 不是,我在一个/etc的地方写了键盘布局,slim就认得了.ubuntu倒是不认...
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
<cfy> namoamitafo: /ignoe Oicebot 即可.无所谓了.
<namoamitafo> cfy: 觉得他很烦
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 54.16% (Lv11)
<cfy> namoamitafo: 如果有人玩,又不熟悉那人,你也ignore他好了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 好吧...
<cfy> jrrp
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot cfy今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 27.85% (Lv6)
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 54.16% (Lv11)
<cfy> jrrp
<namoamitafo> ok
<cfy> jrrp
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 帮忙写个并查集的裸题
<cfy> mugebjgd: 你sony啥型号 啊?
<mugebjgd> cfy, sony prs 350
<cfy> adam8157: 如果你要买,那家店是全新的.
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我草。太激动了。hotot终于能用了
<cfy> adam8157: 光盘里没啥有用的东西...
<adam8157> cfy: 你就那买的?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing确实稳定点
<cfy> adam8157: 对啊.我就那里买的.
<namoamitafo> mugebjgd: 和啥比稳定
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯, 我下班了 再说
<mugebjgd> namoamitafo, arch
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯
<mugebjgd> .oicebot on
<cfy> mugebjgd: 为啥你的机器,taobao上卖的不多?没人气...
<mugebjgd> cfy, 因为贵。触摸屏。国内不认
<cfy> mugebjgd: 不是e-link
<mugebjgd> cfy, 是e ink
<mugebjgd> cfy, sony prs 350
<mugebjgd> .oicebot on
<mugebjgd> !rppk namoamitafo
<lubotu2`> mugebjgd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moriramar> 無語了，角川書店是怎麼變成KADOKAWA手電筒的……
<moriramar> 空耳太可怕了。
<cfy> mugebjgd: 哦...
<metbsd> 下班咯，活动咯
<mugebjgd> cfy, 就和国内的iphone一样
<cfy> gebjgd: iphone一样?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 擦。xchat又自动关闭了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 受不了了
<roylez> cfy: The best way I’ve found is a two step conversion process using Calibre (which is also the best program to manage your ebook library). First to convert the PDF to LIT and then from LIT to MOBI, both with the preprocessing option turned on. This way, the PDF conversion won’t get the odd truncated formatting and you can treat it like any other ebook.
<roylez> cfy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32987/how-to-read-pdf-files-on-your-amazon-kindle-version-3/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Read PDF Files on Your Amazon Kindle (Version 3) - How-To Geek
<binker> 不会吧》？
<binker> 还有外国人阿
<happyaron> gebjgd: 装上没
<gebjgd> happyaron, 都搞定了。就是xchat不太稳定
<gebjgd> happyaron, 已经配置完毕了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 赞，xchat不行的话，就看看是不是有啥bug，十天半个月后可能有更新。
<gebjgd> happyaron, testing?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，testing更新晚
<gebjgd> happyaron, 所以 alvin_rxg 说最好上加上优先级。同时开unstable
<alvin_rxg> 我啥都没说哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你需要哪个软件整哪个呗。其实无所谓。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不遇到影响使用的bug，也不需十分追求安全性，那就没必要折腾从unstable拿包。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在虚拟机vmw中 服务端的上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339809 配置上网 一直出现这个问题 interface lo declared allow-auto twice 统计信息: 发表于 由 wang190504 — 2011-07-29 17:47
<gebjgd> happyaron, 用用看再说。以前还没上过debian呢
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯
<cfy> roylez: 回复,你都看这么仔细啊...
<cfy> roylez: 那我试试看
<happyaron> cfy: 主席是PHD，大脑早就损坏了，咱们怎么能和他比。
<happyaron> cfy: 一般也就疼疼之流可以和他比比，lol
<cfy> roylez: 弱问,从pdf到lit我会,再到mobi的时候,貌似没看到可以选择从那个作为源文件啊...不知道calibre如何处理的.
<cfy> happyaron: 我有预感......我要一个星期断网.....如果有心情的话,我把po2db的lisp完整得写出来 :D
<cfy> happyaron: 然后鄙视ee lol
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我的cache已经上升到了1290
<Pwnna> 原来只有600
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ -/+ buffers/cache:       2798      13194
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ Mem:         15992       6453       9539          0        972       2681
<Pwnna> 不是那里
<Pwnna> 第一行的最后一个
<Pwnna> cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我這裏按照平時的  現在 2681
<Pwnna> 你的也上升了好多
<cfy> roylez: 唉....有些文档有单html和pdf...这时候我更加纠结.....到底该转哪个....
<Pwnna> 估计能够用到11GB
<Pwnna> 10-11
<Pwnna> 然后就开是swap
<Pwnna> 开始
<Pwnna> -.-
<happyaron> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 唉～～不過。。我這裏很少原生的64bit程式用，，不然很快就到了
<Pwnna> 看cached能够上到多少吧。
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 再看吧
<Pwnna> 我先在是1290
<cfy> happyaron: 我的测试上显示,我输出sql命令到外部文件,然后sqlite3读入速度比perl的模块快
<CyrusYzGTt> 2689
<cfy> happyaron: 而且本来sbcl的速度就比perl的版本快...我觉得....可以
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你内存大。。我要是到了2689已经开始swap了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..好吧，，我看看還有什麼一定要用的一起開，，邊聽網絡電臺。。邊看網絡discovery節目。。
<Pwnna> 我出去吃饭了
<Pwnna> 88
 * CyrusYzGTt 挥手：“Pwnna妹子，慢走~~~”
<happyaron> o
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我在學當bot,,這個社會需要的是bot
<moriramar> 暈死，照你們這些人，我2G內存都怎麼活呀……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 2G内存足够了
<gebjgd> moriramar, 512内存我的笔记本都跑的刚刚的
<happyaron> 我1G内存。
<MaskRay> xxxxxxx 并不是一辆汽车，它只是一个抽象的汽车，你需要把它放进另外一个真实的汽车中，然后才能驾驶。你不必知道真实的汽车是如何行驶的。你可以把若干个抽象汽车合成成一个抽象汽车，然后它就可以让真实汽车一个接一个地做好趟旅途。
<Kandu> moriramar: 64M 的路過
<Kandu> 用 bash 做 shell, 怎麼輸入 tab 呢?
<moriramar> Kandu: 真的假的……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 当你驾驶它的时候，它并不沿着道路行驶，而是把自己和道路都复制若干份，把将来要走的路也复制出来
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你在說些什麼？
<MaskRay> Kandu: echo $'\ta'
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你在說什麼？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我以为你看懂了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 你的名字：末日人啊罵人
<moriramar> 沒有，你重新說下，我剛把 Pidgin 更新了重啟了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 当你驾驶它的时候，它并不沿着道路行驶，而是把自己和道路都复制若干份，把将来要走的路也复制出来
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……你不是在影射動車吧……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 要不然我只能向 Steins;Gate 上想了。
 * edison0354 翻出来多年以前的Happy Feet的OST来听了
<MaskRay> moriramar: 呃……某7字语言
<CyrusYzGTt> 柴米油鹽醬醋茶，，活着
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 16G
<gebjgd> 大赞阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 咋了？？
<gebjgd> debian testing的hp驱动比arch和opensuse稳定多了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哼哼
<sikao_lfs> 请问一下变态下载某个客户端叫SD 0.1.0那是啥东西啊，我一搜索出来的全是高达。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 怎麼了？？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 阿 中国吸血骡
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 没咋
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..我在看小說很忙的，，沒事別亂說話
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 果然内存大就是不一样 可以一边挂irc 一边看小说
<CyrusYzGTt> 動車事故，，我所知道的關鍵詞 至於你信不信，反正我信了，是吧
<jyfl987> 额 那确实是小说
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,我還一邊用mnldonkey下載
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,我還一邊用mldonkey下載
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 原来如此，怎么样在ubuntu上我传给对方的流量？
<jyfl987> http://flashback2012.com/blog/%E4%BB%80%E4%B9%88%E7%9A%84sd0100/   sikao_lfs我好想说错了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Flash Back 2012 »文章 » 神秘的SD/0.1.0.0
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 没听明白你意思
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 原来如此，怎么样在ubuntu上控制我传给对方的流量？不好意思。做饭。。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这个bt客户端不都有控制上传流量的选项的么
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 用 mldonkey可以設置兩個上傳和下載的方案。。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 但是我只想控制这种用户的流量。其他人的不限制。。。。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 這是誰和你說的……我明白了。不過我學那個沒搞這麼個哲學高度。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有什么客户端可以写规则的？ 比如来自 xxx.xxx.x.0 这个段的 一律拒绝链接 什么的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这个我不知道了 我一向来不下载
<sikao_lfs> 谢谢大家，我慢慢找，看能不能控制他。这个家伙黑了。
<binker> 下载反吸血插件阿
<binker> sikao_lfs
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..不清楚，，我只用 xchat
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: xchat跟下载有啥关系 难道你靠freenode交流 hash key?
<edison0354> binker: DLP
<binker> 2011年07月29日 18时48分55秒
<binker> CyrusYzGTt: xchat跟下载有啥关系 难道你靠freenode交流 hash key?
<binker> 说明他没用下载工具阿
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 限制上傳的流量就是，，加上某個ipban的在綫鏈接
<jyfl987> binker: 不要想当然 这里奇怪的人多
<binker> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ ..不是，，我以爲還在繼續xchat的話題，，不過xchat合一用腳本控制mldonkey
<binker> 呵呵，不要说他用Xchat进行下载阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對了，，我是用lever1的在綫過濾文件
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我要自己写规则的好玩
<binker> 大家吃饭了没
<binker> 现在是晚餐时间
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可以的，，寫好後，放在~/.mldonkey/webinfo/ 用mldonkey提供的命令導入就是
<Kandu> moriramar: 我難得說假話
<Kandu> MaskRay: 謝謝
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是规则怎样 灵活不灵活
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可以的，，寫好後，放在~/.mldonkey/webinfo/ 用mldonkey提供的命令導入就是,然後輸入commited就是
<Kandu> jyfl987: 找到一個 luarocks 不錯
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你什么时候说假话了？发出来给大家欣赏欣赏
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个是老东西了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs一启动就出现这三句话 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339817 不知道是我按错了什么，Emacs一启动就出现这三句话，请问各位同好如何去掉？先谢谢啦 ;; This buffer is for notes you don't want to save, and for Lisp evaluation. ;; If you want to create a file, visit that file with C-x C-f, ;; then enter the text in that file's own buffer. 统计信息:  ...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，那我以前問的時候，你怎麼不說呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..貌似我一般用 geoip和某三個過濾列表
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你没问我
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對了，，不是有個 p2p rules的過濾列表嗎？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那不就是根据ip来过滤么 我希望参照的东西多点 比如刚才那谁说的 client 特征码
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道这个东西
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可以設置鏈接時間超過10分鐘 ban掉。。
<binker> 有谁使用进化套件管理邮件和日程呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 然後兩天後自動刪除ban列表，，跟geoip和用
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 然後兩天後自動刪除ban列表，，跟geoip合用
<Kandu> 06:54 < Kandu> jyfl987: 你真聰明
<Kandu> ^ 說過的
<Kandu> 大假話
<binker> Evotion
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我还想到个规则 就是有客户端来链接的时候 就给他ip加入一个哈希表里 如果已经存在就计数+1  如果超过一个数值 就认为这些人都来自一个局域网 不会贡献流量 那就把这个ip的客户端都卡擦掉
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 還有排隊的設置的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ slots
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 对阿 总之就是要规则灵活点
<binker> 有谁使用Evolution套件
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ p2p軟件不是到提供排隊的默認設置嗎？？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里有这么灵活
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,我用過的amule和mldonkey都有排隊的功能，，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 简单粗暴不喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 只不過是根據之前的 geoip和sever決定的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 還有自己的設置
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 還有設置優先值
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ chunk
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你怎么最近玩起lua了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 用过才知道好
<edison0354> jyfl987: 玩lua？做游戏？
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD 不告訴你
<jyfl987> edison0354: 是 kandu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing是够老的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，自己喜歡就行了，對吧，至於你信不信。反正我信了。對吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 难道是玩 psp luaplayer
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, firefox竟然是3.5.19
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, back_ports?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不是, 打算以後 pascal 混合 lua 寫點東西
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對吧 是在某個公司道歉的時候說的最多的
<jyfl987> Kandu: pascal+lua 这个崎岖了点
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這不要緊，只要有 c 接口的東西，我都能
<Kandu> jyfl987: 都能用
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我以前想 c + lua 现在看来 forth + lua就可以了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你玩過的東西真多
<jyfl987> Kandu: 都只是玩玩而已 没什么大不了 没你精通一门东西好
<Kandu> jyfl987: php python mips-asm c forth lua ……
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我昨天看到一个人 他玩过40多个语言 额
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你只要玩脚本语言 很容易就不留心玩了好多语言的
<Kandu> 呃，我目前一門語言都沒掌握啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: pascal不算么？ x86汇编不算么？
<Kandu> pascal 不算，只學了一部分。 x86 asm 還好點
<jyfl987> 那是你自己不觉得 对我来说 你已经很猛了
<caleb-> 会汇编可以练习写个 forth 了
<caleb-> 开机直接进 forth
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我有许多想法 如果我每个语言都掌握到你这个程度  就爽了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那不就一夜回到了1980年以前了么 额
<caleb-> jyfl987: 不觉得很爽么？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 这个 上次有个帖子在讨论大家第一次编程是用什么机器 有个老外说他第一次编程那会 开机要手动写点自己的代码 额 我本来以为是basic 后来才想起来是forth
<jyfl987> caleb-: 开机就是个forth
<caleb-> 开机进 basic 的比较多
<caleb-> amiga / apple 都是开机就进 basic 的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你说的开机就forth 这个有几个给内核用的forth版本可以做到 其中一个是作为lib载进去的
<caleb-> 开机进 forth 会死人吧
<caleb-> 喜欢 forth 的是绝对少数
<jyfl987> caleb-: 还有个是只依赖内核 不依赖任何东西的程序 作为init不就可以了 你现在就可以试试 hoho
<binker> 精通汇编和C语言就很厉害了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 呵呵 死忠根本不需要操作系统
<jyfl987> 用挖掘机挖个坑，把车厢扒出来，扔到坑里，然后用铲车去拍扁。有些没抢出来的断肢等也一起拍，一起埋掉。十几天后，事故平息，又挖出来，全部清掉，拉 走。”
<sikao_lfs> 搜索了半天，网上有人说bt神密的吸血鬼 SD.0.1.0.0就是最新版本-网页迅雷2009
<sikao_lfs> 难怪中国全是中国的。
<sikao_lfs> 难怪全是中国的
<binker> 	
<binker> jyfl987
<jyfl987> ?
<binker> 你在发表重要讲话阿
<jyfl987> 什么讲话
<binker> 用挖掘机挖个坑。。。。。那一段
<binker> 就是重要讲话
<jyfl987> 这是 5月23号的普通车脱轨事件 不是这次的
<jyfl987> 不过由此可以想见
<jyfl987> 还是多赚钱坐飞机吧
<binker> 嗯
<sikao_lfs> ....干这个活的，神精得够强劲。而且最好找停尸间和火化厂的家伙去干。。。
<binker> 还是走路比较安全
<void1> 飞机是最安全的交通工具之一了
<void1> 事故率最少
<jyfl987> binker: 走路不安全的
<void1> 虽然一出事就不得了
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我懷疑是 會員的離綫下載
<binker> 谁说飞机最安全阿
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 很奇怪的是这些客户端都是中国的，也有台湾的。
<jyfl987> binker: 按概率算是真的
<binker> 君不见飞机失事坠毁的报道常见报端
<sikao_lfs> 万一飞机天上撞鸟怎么办？。。。。。。
<binker> 在飞机上最怕的不是鸟
<binker> 是乱流
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 那些都是商業版本，，我們被國外的下載屏蔽也是因爲這些國內的商業
<jyfl987> binker: 因为撞汽车的事太多了 不能吸引人
<binker> 嗯
<roylez_> cfy: 似乎calibre转的效果还可以阿
<jyfl987> 要是汽车的都报 那报纸得出电子版 额
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 撞汽车在前朝大清可是大事
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 现在都是报道热门事件
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ antilol
<binker> 头条
<binker> 以后不会有纸质的报刊了
<binker> 都是电子版的报刊
<binker> 印制纸质报刊是最浪费资源的行业了
<binker> 也是最不环保的
<void1> calibre很强的，就是依赖太多了...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 FBreader
<binker> 直接用文档查看器
<binker> 不用那么复杂的软件
<binker> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> evince也行，，可以看djvu的
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<binker> 谁在用FreeBSD
<sikao_lfs> 不会吧，freebsd不会是在搞生产环境吧。。。。。。。
<moriramar> binker: MaskRay好像在用，你問問看。
<binker> 哦
<binker> 用FreeBSD大多都是大神级高手
<binker> Mac
<binker> 的OS X就是基于FreeBSD内核
<cfy> roylez_: 到手了已经?
<cfy> roylez_: 你转换的是什么类型的?
<roylez_> cfy: 没有，先转一堆再说
<roylez_> cfy: LIT再转mobi，把那些预处理的选项全开
<cfy> roylez_: 那怎么选择lit呢?删除pdf的?
<binker> moriramar：你用什么系统阿？
<cfy> 用freebsd的,先把驱动弄好再说
<roylez_> cfy: 别人推荐这么转的
<roylez_> cfy: 我这样转了一两个还成
<cfy> roylez_: 不是啊.是先有pdf,然后转成lit,然后选择转成mobi的时候,calibre怎么知道用哪个源文件?
<roylez_> 左上右上可以选
<roylez_> cfy: http://bit.ly/9QGRoP
<cfy> roylez_: 哦?
<cfy> roylez_: 才看到...
<cfy> 那我赶紧试试
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.lixiaolai.com/index.php/archives/10131.html
<moriramar1> binker: 不好意思，掉了。我在用 Gentoo，上次用 FreeBSD 已經有幾個月了。
<roylez_> cfy: 这书不错，还有epub版，转成mobi，似乎比epub更好...
<cfy> roylez_: 你什么书都看么?中文支持好的?我前面是pdf,不太好...
<roylez_> cfy: 你有神马好书推荐？
<cfy> roylez_: 我都技术的书...
<cfy> roylez_: the unix haters hand book....
<roylez_> cfy: ....哦，我到了公司也有一坨的技术书要往上拷
<roylez_> cfy: 中文支持有个hack
<binker>  moriramar：Gentoo不是很复杂么
<cfy> roylez_: 我看看
<roylez_> cfy: http://nning.net/nn308
<binker> 什么软件都要自己动手编译
<cfy> roylez_: 就输入命令就行?
<roylez_> cfy: 恩
<maya1> 这才是智举
<maya1> 啊   发错地儿了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: gmail发信那个，test gmail那个页面左边的用户名写错了，你改改就能发送成功的
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<cfy> roylez_: 哦,好的.
<cfy> roylez_: 算了,我手动发好了.....
<cfy> roylez_: 竟然说主页...其实是home..
<roylez_> cfy: ...你居然用中文版
<cfy> roylez_: ...我说教程啊...哪里有中文?
<cfy> roylez_: 哦....你说calibre么?
<roylez_> cfy: 当然...
<roylez_> cfy: 东西还没到手，我先发了9本书过去了...
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 窗口除标题栏其余部分均为白色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339829 环境：ubuntu 10.04 内核版本：3.0 NVIDIA显卡驱动版本：275.21 Gnome：2.30.2 使用的官方NVIDIA显卡驱动，开启特效， 打开文件浏览器，窗口除了标题栏，其余部分均为白色。 如图： 2011-07-29.png 此bug貌似很多人遇到， NVIDIA官方论坛： http://forums.nv ...
<cfy> roylez_: 你也可以发我一份 :D然后我再转发
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:46:32)
<cfy> roylez_: 启动就是慢......
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imm.io/7Etp.png
<iGoogle> roylez_: 又折腾啥东西
<cfy> roylez_: 英文小说....
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥会有评分?
<roylez_> cfy: 英文的孙子兵法算不算蛋疼？
<cfy> roylez_: 算..
<roylez_> cfy: fetch metadata
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/165433 看这个。
<CyrusYzGTt> ee打火機
<cfy> roylez_: 求转发
<roylez_> cfy: 又没你的email
<cfy> roylez_: 那个hack有效....能看中文了.没口口了
<jyfl987> 刚才断了好长时间的网
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 恭喜
<NoIE> python
<NoIE> python 的等于是 = 还是 == ？
<jyfl987> ==
<NoIE> jyfl987: 谢谢。
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 姐好
<lizhenyuan1990> 新人到境，请多关照
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求写一个并查集的入门题
<edison0354> roylez_: 英文的孙子兵法……
<roylez_> edison0354: 中文的不太好懂了，英文的好懂...
<lizhenyuan1990> 这里大都是论坛的朋友么？
<edison0354> roylez_: ………………无力吐槽了………………
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 好蛋疼的 英文版，，還不如看繁體版，，並朝 民國的版本
<tusooa> ls
<lizhenyuan19901> anybody here?
<ilovezoe> ？
<ilovezoe> 晚上好，各位
<tusooa> thanks
<tusooa> ^k^: 你倒是说话啊
<moriramar> tusooa: ^k^壞了。
<ilovezoe> OS的市场占有率，影响软件对OS的兼容。为什么这一点常常被忽略呢。
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 你每次都是这句话
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 怎麼忽略了？
<ilovezoe> moriramar: 我看到过论坛里的深度PK的一些争论
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 那是商業軟件。自由軟件會考慮到作者本人的喜好。而大環境是不少自由軟件作者會很認真的考慮 Linux 或相關平臺。這個也是存在的。
<tusooa> iGoogle: "去掉了log文件，背景文件，网络判断等依赖。" 这正是weather.perl的妙处所在.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 纯cairo的天气 + deb
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • N卡官网的驱动下不了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339838 去N卡官网下显卡驱动，点同意并下载后，页面更新，但一堆符号或者说是乱码。试了多次，还是这样。浏览器是火狐，LINUX为ubuntu11.04,WIN7下虚拟运行的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhqdqk — 2011-07-29 21:05
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 多數基本的軟件，無論質量，都有開源的替代。而在專業領域，商業軟件的影响就很大了。
<ilovezoe> moriramar: OS的市场占有率，影响商業软件对OS的兼容。？
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 不是嗎？
<ilovezoe> moriramar: 不否認。
<lizhenyuan19901> 哪个^k^是不是坏了？
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 而“影响软件对OS的兼容”就不完全正確的了不是嗎？
<moriramar> lizhenyuan19901: 其實好像也不是，只是網絡太卡了。
<ilovezoe> :-D
<lizhenyuan19901> ilovezoe: 好吧
<tusooa> ls
<ilovezoe> lizhenyuan19901: 你要問什麽。
<ilovezoe> lizhenyuan19901: ...。
<lizhenyuan19901> ilovezoe: 我还没完全学会怎么用这个IRC
<Kandu> moriramar: 發現還不到 64M  http://machinelife.org/osc/lt64.png
<moriramar> Kandu: ……
<ilovezoe> lizhenyuan19901: /help
<NoIE> blender 2.58a 稳定版已经有了，可是ubuntu 软件中心里的还是 2.49 版。
<moriramar> Kandu: 不明白這麼個機器你用個什麼勁……或者是說其它事不在這上面做……
<NoIE> 我怎么知道 Ubuntu Tweak 提供的软件的版本号？除了安装之外？
<krfantasy> 问一下emacs下python补全用哪个好？
<Kandu> moriramar: 平時寫寫程式夠用了
<moriramar> Kandu: 果然只是寫程式用。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 用arch
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你就有了最新的软件源了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 抱歉，IQ 不支持。。。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 那就没有办法了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 好在 blender 提供
<tusooa> gebjgd the bot tester
<NoIE> 绿色版？我应该怎么称呼解压缩后即可使用的软件？
<gebjgd> tusooa, 已经是debian testing了
<gebjgd> tusooa, 乌鸦里
<gebjgd> tusooa, 无压力
<moriramar> NoIE: 難到 Linux 非編繹的軟件都是解壓就用的嗎？
<moriramar> NoIE: ……不都是……
<tusooa> gebjgd: 当年调戏bot你是第一啊
<tusooa> .
<gebjgd> tusooa, 谁说的？
<NoIE> moriramar: 不知道，至少 firefox 和 blender 是这样。
<tusooa> gebjgd: 贵人多忘事啊
<moriramar> NoIE: 不是，都是這樣的呀……
<gebjgd> tusooa, 还真忘记了
<tusooa> ...
 * gebjgd 出门买肉去
<moriramar> NoIE: 你難到 Gnome 不就是解個 deb 包用上的嗎？
<lizhenyuan19901> bot终于理我了！！！(21时22分47秒) ^k^: ...不要玩机器人...谢谢....
<tusooa> gebjgd_brb: 去年大约这个时候
<tusooa> gebjgd_brb: 吾那bot被ban了好几次.就是你.
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> gebjgd_brb: 去#tusooa.
<tusooa> gebjgd_brb: 调戏bot去
<moriramar> edison0354: 你在看什麼？
<edison0354> moriramar: 啥也没啊
<moriramar> edison0354: 今天星期五我總覺得少番了……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 果断不会并查集
<edison0354> moriramar: 周五只有迷茫管家看
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那bot,放到github上.
<tusooa> LoneStar: 是贼船?
<moriramar> edison0354: No.6都是周4的？
<edison0354> moriramar: 你看你的少年基去吧……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 想看看你那bot现在怎么样了.
<edison0354> moriramar: 错了，周五还有笨蛋
<moriramar> edison0354: No.6很好呀。我最近就想看基片呀。什麼火影呀、No.6呀、滑頭呀、夏目呀。
<edison0354> moriramar: …………………………
<moriramar> 還有日常呀。
<moriramar> 最近要說不基的，也就Steins;Gate了吧。
<moriramar> 哦，基片怎麼能少了阿姨做音樂的神樣DOLLS呢。
<moriramar> edison0354: 以上
<edison0354> moriramar: 你是腐女？
<edison0354> moriramar: 有俩男的就基了……
<moriramar> edison0354: 不是，這上面你說哪個不基？
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀基情
<maya1> = =
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 看什麼看。
<edison0354> moriramar: 所以说腐女的脑补能力是无穷的
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 打醬油路過
<moriramar> edison0354: 我沒腦補呀，我都能給你找出一點不帶修改的根據。
<moriramar> edison0354: 我本以為日常是不基的，可是17集那個老師張口就來“你有在交往的男友嗎”，被告知“沒有”之後還滿地的春笋。你感說這不是基情嗎？
<edison0354> moriramar: 不看
<moriramar> edison0354: 所以說，我一點都沒腦補。現在整個大環境如此……
<edison0354> moriramar: 于是你就被腐女同化了
<moriramar> edison0354: 我說了，我只是表達事實而已。逃避問題的你在怕什麼……
<edison0354> moriramar: 我很正常的，木有被同化
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: opera的客户端不老实啊......主席鉴定了....
<edison0354> cfy: 非开源吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ opera有什麼問題？？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 说我没有附件...
<cfy> 传送一个txt,错误了...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..有個網上 ftp目錄附件的。。不用這麼麻煩吧
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,那个 txt依然错误...我无语了..
<cfy> roylez_: http://pastebin.com/T5y1BMY9
<moriramar> edison0354: 不要欺騙自己了……
<CyrusYzGTt> file_share
<cfy> edison0354: 是的.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 11.10最新每日版导致TP-Link TL-WR741N路由器无法连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339839 当Ubuntu 11.10最新daily版一通过无线连接到TP-Link TL-WR741N路由器，无线路由器将无法连接internet。同样的环境时，Ubuntu 11.04和Windows都没有这个问题。怀疑Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000的新驱动是不是有bug？  ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不好意思， 我的 vlc 不知道为什么不能自动记住播放列表。 我退出后， 那列表就没了
<edison0354> cfy: 来chromium吧～
<cfy> edison0354: ....恐怖的..........
<edison0354> moriramar: 你被腐女同化了，恩
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不好意思， 我的 vlc 不知道为什么不能自动记住播放列表。 我退出后， 那列表就没了
<moriramar> edison0354: 去去去，認清自己再來吧。
<moriramar> edison0354: 居然覺得最近的片子很正常，你才被同化了呢。很明顯有問題。
<edison0354> moriramar: 唉，可怜的孩子
<moriramar> 太可怕了：http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/29/1050222&threshold=-1
<moriramar> 我们从化学实验课上了解到的知识是：酸性物质尝起来酸酸的
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 如何？
<Pwnna> 哇
<Pwnna> 好强打
<Pwnna> 强大
<moriramar> Pwnna: 問題解決了？
<tusooa> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> tusooa: 怎麼了？
<Pwnna> 没有。。
<fighterlyt> Hi
<tusooa> moriramar: <moriramar> 我们从化学实验课上了解到的知识是：酸性物质尝起来酸酸的
<^k^> fighterlyt, 好  ㍮ 
<fighterlyt> 有这事
<moriramar> tusooa: 反正我是沒嚐過……
<tusooa> moriramar: 不可能的.
<fighterlyt> 化学的酸和味道的酸不能相提并论吧
<moriramar> tusooa: 想傳硫酸不是酸味的。
<moriramar> tusooa: 我是說上面那個文章。
<wzlxx> 谁是nvidia gt520显卡？？？我的arch安装显卡驱动的时候有问题了，起个来…
<wzlxx> 谁知道怎么回事？
<moriramar> fighterlyt: 本來就是搞笑的。
<fighterlyt> 是不是xx发言人说的
<fighterlyt> 中国的发言人就是专门说谎的
<cfy> -r--r--r-- 1 cfy cfy  16G Jul 29 22:11 kindle3-data-from-seller.squashfs
<cfy> roylez_: -r--r--r-- 1 cfy cfy  16G Jul 29 22:11 kindle3-data-from-seller.squashfs
<fighterlyt> 你们信不信我不知道，我信
<moriramar> fighterlyt: Solidot 標准中國黑。
<roylez_> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 卖家给我了17G的小说....
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 套餐啊....卖家
<fighterlyt> 俺是，现实主义者
<moriramar> fighterlyt: 你說錯了。是“你們信不信，反正我是信的。”
<fighterlyt> Kindle 有这么大？
<fighterlyt> 领会精神
<cfy> kindle3 4G
<roylez_> cfy: 你这辈子能看完不？
<fighterlyt> 用户可用3G
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Bf64HXuW/JoAXW.jpg
<fighterlyt> Holy Shit！
<cfy> roylez_: 没准备看....你看都弄成squashfs了...
<cfy> roylez_: 藏起来...
<fighterlyt> 我说呢
<roylez_> cfy: 藏起来有毛用...
<cfy> roylez_: assembeled in china.....
<fighterlyt> 我说哪里的卖家这个专业，搞成squashfs格式
<fighterlyt> 其实这么大很容易了
<cfy> roylez_: 然后....再从美国买回来.....
<fighterlyt> 发几个扫描版
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你是不是想去坐高铁了？
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你的節操呢？
<cfy> -r--r--r-- 1 cfy cfy 7.0G May 28 11:20 汉译世界学术名著丛书.squashfs
<fighterlyt> 这套书我有
<fighterlyt> 也真是这个大小
<cfy> 哈哈
<fighterlyt> emule有下载，默认就是ISO格式
<cfy> 本来是iso
<cfy> 但是我喜欢squashfs,带压缩,哈哈
<moriramar> cfy: iso.xz 表示壓力不大。
<namoamitafo> 品尝过硫酸?
<tusooa> eexp said: adagio, 你等死吧。 :em04 我支持大家都活着。你赶紧去跳河。恩，反对跳河？上吊。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2413065#p2413065
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 沒……
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Perl <=> Python 欢迎拍砖
<cfy> moriramar: 你要看的时候...得xz -d.然后.....
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 網上有個總結。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 那怎么知道不是酸味的
<cfy> moriramar: 我这个直接可以挂
<moriramar> cfy: 然後如何……
<snugglecat> moriramar, 又怎么了
<moriramar> cfy: 我表示我這所有新番更新還用 git 了！
<cfy> moriramar: 然后你解压多久?我瞬挂啊
<cfy> moriramar: ?
<moriramar> cfy: 玩的就是花時間，玩的就是費事！
<cfy> moriramar: ?
<fighterlyt> 玩的就是蛋疼，玩的就是无聊
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你看你發的什麼圖，瞎氪金狗眼你也打個警告呀。
<tusooa> ...
 * tusooa 坚决抵制重复劳动
<snugglecat> 好吧， 对不起了
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你看你這節操掉地上都論斤的說。
<fighterlyt> Houston， we got 啊
<moriramar> snugglecat: 就這就給我50萬精神損失吧。
<moriramar> snugglecat: 英鎊
<moriramar> snugglecat: 歐元就算了，最近歐州破產。
<tusooa> .
<snugglecat> moriramar, 来源于 http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=46968 。 按我了解是骂高铁de
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 盐酸肯定品尝过
<snugglecat> 理解
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 為什麼。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 呕吐出来的
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 那裹還有酶，味道早就不純了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在不
<NoIE> http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/29/1015254
<NoIE> 麦凯恩指茶党是霍比人，茶党反诘他被魔戒侵蚀
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 而且胃酸pH才2，濃度不行。
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 要1才來勁。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我 的 vcl 不知道为什么 不保存 播放列表。 在帮我看看啦， 行不。 麻烦你了
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 1也是稀的, 但是对身体不好
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我 的 vcl 不知道为什么 不保存 播放列表。 在帮我看看啦， 行不。 麻烦你了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • sudo pppoeconf后能不能停用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339845 RT，不知道是不是可以停用。原因很长的一段——同学是直接用教育网的，所以可以用教育网，我是sudo pppoeconf后拨号上网通的，不能再上教育网了，所以我认为不能上教育网的原因是sudo pppoeconf这里一直保持了拨号上网的状态， ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我 的 vcl 不知道为什么 不保存 播放列表。 在帮我看看啦， 行不。 麻烦你了
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 1不稀了。我記得原來算過，飽和的也就0.幾來着，忘了。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 肯定不是
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6500383o1p2.html
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 1x mol/L
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 前两天会考前面还背过, 现在忘了
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 0.1 mol/L 是 pH=1
<moriramar> namoamitafo: HCl 溶解是700:1 V/V
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 哦不對，HCl 是 500:1
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 这个不对的
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 嗯？
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 因为溶解之后体积变化
<cfy> 【灾后生存三大法则】法则1：千万不要等待政府救援；法则2：在遵循法则1的情况下，和其他幸存者互相帮助尽快逃离现场；法则3：如果不幸在事故中受伤，一定要赶在重型机械碾压、挖矿、掩埋之前从废墟里爬出来。补充法则：千万不要抱有幻想，这是中国。 （师北宸）
<moriramar> namoamitafo: HCl 溶解體積增加，所以這樣算會稍濃。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 我还是去查下资料
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 所以這樣符合要求。算稀了符合。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 我知道不应该这样算的
<snugglecat> 还有什么翻墙的
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 0.1 mol/L 的的确很稀的, 做实验用这个的, 弄到手上也没啥特别感觉
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 有啥 ssh 可以翻墙的吗， 临时的也可以
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 没有
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我只找一个地址
<snugglecat> centerpoint, tor 有时可以有时不行
<centerpoint> snugglecat: ipv6呢?
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 有啥办法翻墙的。
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 不懂 ipv6 哇
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 告诉我怎么做
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 这里有数据
<namoamitafo> moriramar: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/盐酸
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 12 mol / L
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 现在你能翻吗
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我只找个地址就好
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 你说
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 美国之音的中文在线广播的地址。 在美国之音首页的右上角
<snugglecat> knownbad 告诉过我， 但是 我的 vlc 不知道为什么不保存播放列表， 我退出了， 那列表就空了
<NoIE> http://feeds.voanews.com/ps/getRSS?client=Standard&PID=aj9OotNy1IB28z3DYOEfvW8AO6mKgqsn&startIndex=1&endIndex=500
<snugglecat> 那地址又没了
<snugglecat> NoIE, 音频的
<NoIE> http://feeds.voanews.com/ps/getRSS?client=Standard&PID=qz0SVxvFmpmx48X4f_hCv4uvwxpRKbDC&startIndex=1&endIndex=500
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 我錯了。
<NoIE> http://feeds.voanews.com/ps/getRSS?client=Standard&PID=r6widnff9yQcgW0kfhS_TO9o_GeST_YU&startIndex=1&endIndex=500
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 我们这里还有手抓NaOH晶体
<snugglecat> NoIE, 我要的是在线广播， 那个要翻墙， 在线广播前几天还可以放
<moriramar> namoamitafo: NaOH吸濕速度有限，抓完了外面有蛋白質保護，效果還行。
<NoIE> snugglecat: 开逍遥游，装 autoproxy，使 DownThemAll！很好用。
<snugglecat> NoIE, 逍遥游怎么装
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 翻不了...aol
<namoamitafo> 对了, 谁用FoxyProxy
<NoIE> snugglecat: 下载，然后直接用就好了。
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 谢谢了
<namoamitafo> 在教育网需要Proxy穿越电信网通
<snugglecat> NoIE, 谢谢了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: GAE也是老抽风
<centerpoint> hosts.deny 怎么只能禁止sshd..无法禁止80 端口?
<snugglecat> 啥是GEA
<centerpoint> snugglecat: google app engine
<snugglecat> 哦
<ilovezoe> 。我无法使用。appspot.com
<ilovezoe> 已经完全。。。那个了。
<ilovezoe> :-D
<centerpoint> cfy: hosts.deny 了解吗?
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 用fx?
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: y
<iGoogle> 有啥好玩的？ cfy
<jyfl987> 还在加班
<iGoogle> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 在等上线
<ilovezoe>  This “We are not designing a desktop for people who …” has become a new meme. GNOME 3 is not designed for people:-D
<cfy> centerpoint: 不了解
<cfy> iGoogle: 看书......
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> roylez_: 能看封面的.
<centerpoint> jyfl987: hosts.deny中启用ALL:ALL 此时sshd确实连不进来了.但是怎么ftpd和httpd 都还能连接进来?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee来lisp好了.好玩
<jyfl987> centerpoint: 这我怎么知道
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你也lisp了？
<iGoogle> (((((())))))能折叠不。 lol
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 怎么可能。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席...我有个epub...能转换成lit,但是就不能是pdf和mobi...
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 这又不丑 怕什么 难道你要吃perl一辈子？
<iGoogle> 无法分清是不是函数的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 函数和macro,命名规则啊...
<jyfl987> 你就当所有东西都是指针不就行了 管他是value还是func
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 几个系统缺少的，我都用pl简单搞定。所以，根本不会需要换lisp嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我的opera mail client好像有点问题....
<cfy> iGoogle: 需要的....你的perl已经不好维护了....
<iGoogle> mail. 没出国问题阿
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 好维护，你看我增加网站，2个脚本，都是飞快就增加了。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你现在还是小领导 没机会出国考察阿 你要是以后当了大领导了 出国以后跟人家一提perl 人家都当你是维护机房的小子了 一下子就矮别人一截了 怎么行
<cfy> iGoogle: 让崽崽看小王子
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道...
<roylez_> cfy: 发给我看看？
<cfy> roylez_: 好
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 傻了吧。我多年不写东西了。台面上，我要天天骂代码工。 lol
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那你堕落了
<iGoogle> 某些方面，到顶了，就封剑了。
<iGoogle> 骂代码工去。
<jyfl987> 你才多大阿 你娃娃还没打酱油 就说自己到顶了 分明是自己懒了
<jyfl987> 国内果然气氛不好 就是你们这帮人给搞掉的
<iGoogle> 我的专业方面嘛。
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> roylez_: 应该发出来了
<jyfl987> 以前那个谎话说什么35就不能搞了 你看xwinx不是刚好35
<iGoogle> 俄。你意思是说xx已经完蛋了？
<jyfl987> 没有阿 相反 我用他做例子说明到了35不但能继续开发 而且还能干得很好
<jyfl987> 而且不影响生小孩 lol
<iGoogle> 3x。其实就是记忆力减退了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯,神老了....
<jyfl987> 要靠记忆的技巧都不是好技巧
<iGoogle> 继续开发，那就是代码工阿。
<cfy> iGoogle: 所以更应该换成lisp
<iGoogle> 我写的东西，10年了，还领先。不需要写。
<cfy> iGoogle: perl那么多东西....
<jyfl987> 他现在不也做小领导了 不过还是写代码的
<iGoogle> lol
<namoamitafo> 应该和Knuth比年纪
<wzlxx> 谁有nvidia显卡的xorg.conf参考一下…
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你在幼儿园比的 呵呵
<iGoogle> pl是玩嘛
<cfy> namoamitafo: knuth的话,,,,看你们了...
<iGoogle> 芯片不停产，我根本不需要动软件。
<wzlxx> 谁有nvidia显卡的xorg.conf参考一下…
<cfy> .....
<wzlxx> 我什么都装好了，就是起不来…
<jyfl987> 芯片一眨眼就要落后了
<iGoogle> 现在，快停了。 nnnd
<wzlxx> 谁了解nvidia驱动？必源的…
<jyfl987> 等你小孩高中了 要出国留学 看你怎么办
<jyfl987> 我绝对不帮你
<iGoogle> .. 谁会指望你哦
<wzlxx> 汗…
<namoamitafo> cfy: 等ray成为knuth 2nd的时候我也可以借光
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: maskray>?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯.
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 是n卡不？
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: y
<iGoogle> 是阿。
<wzlxx> 装好驱动后起不来，咋办呢？
<iGoogle> 源的驱动，正常。不研究。
<wzlxx> 需要怎么配置xorg.conf
<namoamitafo> 折腾闭源驱动应该自己折腾
<cfy> 传说ee不喜欢新的东西
<iGoogle> 904以后，应该没配置过xorg.conf了哦。
<cfy> 看来传说很假
<jyfl987> 我操 今天是系统管理员日 可是老子是开发人员 为何也要加班 nnd
<iGoogle> 新妹朵？
<wzlxx> iGoogle: N卡没有xorg.conf怎么用啊？
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我用开源的时候可以
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 现在都早没这conf了阿
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 哦…
<namoamitafo> iGoogle: 怎会没, ee记错了吧
<jyfl987> googlecode那个git 你们用不
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 那n必源驱动怎么玩？
<iGoogle> 闭源阿。用nvidia-settings。生成一个现成的conf。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,怎么样了?行不?
<iGoogle> 再调整就是
<cfy> iGoogle: 你有出书没?
<iGoogle> 哦。你起不来。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> 不会吹牛的，没书
<cfy> iGoogle: 你应该去看看taocp.....
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 抄一个conf。驱动改成mesa。
<iGoogle> 这啥。 cfy
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 随便出点呗  我看到有人出的快速xx系列 真烂 额
<badboy__> 新人报道
<cfy> iGoogle: the art of computer programming
<jyfl987> 可是照样抓眼球 赚钱
<iGoogle> @@
<jyfl987> cfy: taocp好点吧
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 不知道…
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你怎么用的？用开源的？
<iGoogle> 我都不看书的。还出书。@@
<cfy> jyfl987: ?不是同一本书么..
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 是阿。上面说的，随便抄一个conf，改mesa。你试试
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 我想成另外一本书了 the tao of programming
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<iGoogle> 。2个书虫子。
<cfy> jyfl987: 打倒不看书的....嗯
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 哦，我试式吧，刚nvidia-settings说我没有一个库文件，我先看看
<iGoogle> 你们写书吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 那本也不错的 我发现有几本书都不错 不过你看了任意一本书 就走了他那个路了 就不要去看别的书了
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么说?
<jyfl987> cfy: 好比你看了 sicp以后 你还看个p c数据结构阿
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<cfy> jyfl987: 不打倒?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 啥数据结构?
<cfy> namoamitafo: jyfl987随便说的例子....
<cfy> jyfl987: 你看好学的....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我数据结构太烂, 要补
<roylez_> cfy: 轻松搞定
<namoamitafo> cfy: 装wine么
<cfy> roylez_: 啊....你怎么搞定的?
<soiamso> jyfl987: 加班有加班费吗？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我有虚拟机xp,还有物理机的win7, 对wine不感冒
<cfy> roylez_: 说说怎么搞定的?
<roylez_> cfy: 点convert，okay...
<wzlxx> startx加载的时候从哪里加载的模块 啊？
<wzlxx> iGoogle:
<cfy> roylez_: ......
<namoamitafo> cfy: 好机子啊
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 那是脚本。你自己可以跟踪看内容
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.你说什么预处理?
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你说笑么？
<iGoogle> 啥格式？ epub? cfy
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imm.io/7EOn.png
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯,epub
<soiamso> jyfl987: 没有说笑阿
<iGoogle> qt软件？ roylez_
<roylez_> cfy: preference里面可以把这些设为默认开启
<roylez_> iGoogle: 对
<jyfl987> soiamso: 在贵国 加班哪里有加班费
<iGoogle> nnnnd 这么不纯洁
<roylez_> iGoogle: 火眼金睛一下认出来了阿
<iGoogle> qt的，特征明显
<soiamso> jyfl987: 大企业都有阿
<iGoogle> ap ~iqt
<jyfl987> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10574408477&_u=t5cmdqvc643    准备买个这个  Kandu
<jyfl987> soiamso: 显然我不在大企业
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥我没有这个选项?!
<roylez_> cfy: 啥。。。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我没安装intel驱动，所以startx的时候就提示我没有intel模块，我想把nvidia模块写到那里就好了，应该就可以了
<roylez_> cfy: 你用的啥n版本的
<soiamso> jyfl987: SmartQ T10 ?
<cfy> roylez_: Version: 0.7.7+dfsg-1squeeze1
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 咋还提示没intel模块。。
<cfy> roylez_: 你的多少?
<jyfl987> soiamso: 东芝的 ac100 tegra2
<roylez_> cfy: 0.8+
<jyfl987> soiamso: 可以装ubuntu哦
<cfy> roylez_: 原来如此....
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 嗯，因为我就弄了一个驱动
<roylez_> cfy: Version        : 0.8.11-1
<soiamso>  jyfl987 都可以装UBUNTU
<binker> O
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 所以他会试过所有能用的驱动
<cfy> roylez_: 是不是我先添加一个testing的?然后aptitude -t testing 就好了?
<jyfl987> soiamso: 有帮人hack的 本来预装是andriod
<heiher> 有没有朋友对 Linux 桌面应用开发或系统集成方面的工作有兴趣？
<roylez_> cfy: 应该是可以的吧
<soiamso> jyfl987: T10 也是10寸
<jyfl987> heiher: 什么公司？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 那显卡驱动多了。难道不提示一堆？
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.
<binker> 在找一个可以装Ubuntu的
<jyfl987> soiamso: 是平板？？
<jyfl987> binker: 跟我一起买呗
<soiamso> jyfl987: 是阿
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我要智能本 不要平板
<soiamso> heiher: android ?
<binker> 你买的什么牌子
<snugglecat> 有啥播放器支持 proxy 的
<heiher> jyfl987: 龙芯梦兰
<iGoogle> 平板。。没好的吧。
<binker> 我想买个Ipad2
<soiamso> jyfl987: 还有智能本？
<jyfl987> heiher: 啊呀 mips我喜欢 可惜 龙芯  要是君正来招人就好了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,方便的话,把mobi转给我吧,那个小王子的 :D
<heiher> soiamso: 也可以。
<jyfl987> soiamso: 那个就是智能本阿
<soiamso> heiher: 主要业务？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 最近arm发力 智能本又起死回生了
<snugglecat> 有啥播放器支持 proxy 的
<wzlxx> 不是，肯定不是了
<soiamso> jyfl987: 不再出了吧？
<heiher> soiamso: 应用开发或驱动开发。
<binker> 什么智能本》也就是个ARM核心的上网本
<roylez_> cfy: 你这小王子很坑爹阿，连插图都没有
<jyfl987> soiamso: 有新的出来了 最近
<binker> 呵呵
<soiamso> jyfl987: thinkpad X12e
<cfy> roylez_: 没插图的?我看看
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你看下这个 genesi-usa.com
<binker> 哦
<jyfl987> soiamso: 那个是non x86的？？
<binker> ä¹° i Pad 2
<cfy> roylez_: 那算了...不要了....我有'官方'的pdf转换的...也没插图...
<cfy> roylez_: 插图html有.不过....
<iGoogle> binker: 限制太多的系统。别用
<gebjgd_brb> alvin_rxg, debian testing好慢的源阿
<binker> 想买个可以装U buntu的
<roylez_> cfy: ... html也可以用calibre转的吧？
<soiamso> heiher: lemote ?
<binker> 但是那些硬件配置不给力阿
<jyfl987> soiamso: 有个新岸线公司 出了个 arm9的 主频到 2Ghz 功耗是2w 各种芯片都集成了 ddr2/3都支持 感觉挺爽的 你可以搜索下 NuSmart2816
<heiher> soiamso: 是的。
<iGoogle> 除开玩游戏，就没啥了。
<binker> 没办法】
<wzlxx> iGoogle: Re: 怎么才能让nvidia模块随startx自动加载呢？ 这个帮我google下，看看，我打不开链接…
<soiamso> jyfl987: 你觉得跟 T10 的配置有区别？
<binker> 还是只能买A破的
<jyfl987> heiher: 大胡子那个龙芯本是你们送的？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 。这不知道呢
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我还没搜索呢 让我看看
<soiamso> heiher: 全职？
<heiher> 对 Linux 桌面应用开发或操作系统集成有兴趣的朋友可以和我联系哦，工作地点在江苏常熟市。简历请发邮箱： wangr@lemote.com
<heiher> jyfl987: 是的。
<binker> 期待有人推出可以与apple对战的平板设备
<heiher> soiamso: 是的。
<jyfl987> heiher: 真不错 不过什么时候出高频的产品呢
<cfy> roylez_: 那那些外挂的呢?
<gebjgd_brb> heiher, 多少钱？
<heiher> jyfl987: 这个我也不清楚了。
<binker> 哦
<roylez_> cfy: 你丫真土，有英文版的小王子不要
<heiher> gebjgd_brb: 你是指？
<jyfl987> heiher: 那你们现在最高频的是什么型号的呢
<jyfl987> 我反正想搞个玩玩
<soiamso> heiher: 业余水平就不投了，
<cfy> roylez_: 在哪?我嗖嗖...
<heiher> jyfl987: 1Ghz
<gebjgd> heiher, 待遇阿
<binker> heiher什么待遇阿
<jyfl987> heiher: 额 那和 jz4770持平了 我以为龙芯有2G的
<heiher> gebjgd: 这个我说了也不算，嘿嘿。
<binker> 哦
<gebjgd> heiher, 大概说个数量阿
<tusooa> ls
<jyfl987> soiamso: 这个是 amlogic的哈  好像性能很强大 不过比不上 nusmart的
<binker> 大概说
<soiamso> binker: http://www.lemote.com/jobs/list/284.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux应用开发工程师_招聘职位_江苏中科梦兰电子科技有限公司
<heiher> 我只是想告诉大家有这么一个机会，如果有兴趣的朋友可以和我联系，我推荐一下。
<cfy> roylez_: 弱问 英文书名是啥?
<binker> 哦
<jyfl987> 龙芯那个小本做得太难看了
<roylez_> cfy: little prince
<binker> 想去红帽
<jyfl987> 为何不学mtk那样 做方案给深圳那帮人 让他们去搞漂亮外壳呢
<jyfl987> binker: 去找 adam8176
<jyfl987> 说错 是 adam8157
<adam8157> jyfl987: what?
<gebjgd> heiher, 兄台多少钱？
<jyfl987> adam8157: binker说想去红毛
<soiamso> heiher: 基本问钱的都是想跳槽的，应该都有经验
<jyfl987> 龙芯现在抄不抄我都懒得管他了 关键是为何都是雷声大 雨点小 买都买不到
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13819
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以阿, 我们组正招人
<jyfl987> soiamso: 这也是智能本阵营的通病 总是宣传很热 买却买不到 样品也不送开发者 得罪开发者
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们什么租？
<adam8157> jyfl987: kernel-qe
<adam8157> o 你们没说什么啊....我收到notify就过来插话...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 有个问题请教 内核的syscall有多少个？ 你说个大概数也行
<jyfl987> 龙芯的人跑了 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 411
<soiamso> jyfl987: 业余IRC
<gebjgd> 我还是看好红旗汉化组
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我这儿有411个syscall的manpage :)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么多 额 我还打算用forth实现那些 看来太麻烦了 那一般吃几个寄存器呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: cpu都有 精简指令集 内核为何没有精简syscall呢
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 红旗汉化租做什么的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 寄存器啊, 保存现场的几个吧, 不清楚, 除了寄存器还有别的
<soiamso> jyfl987: 精简是Intel 的思路吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 又不是全都必须
<adam8157> binker: 想去红帽?
<jyfl987> soiamso: 额 不是intel的吧 mips才是哈
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 中科红旗阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是你要宣布兼容 就必须得都实现了
<soiamso> jyfl987: arm 的思路？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 宣布兼容linux?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我知道红旗 他们汉化组是做啥的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好多都是linux特有的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 实现那些syscall不就可以跑linux程序了
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 他们就是汉化的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在你自己的forth kernel上 呵呵
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额 你说他们公司阿 我明天告诉lerosua去
<roylez_> cfy: 用calibre schedule了一坨中文报纸，我有一种不好的预感...
<gebjgd> jyfl987, lerosua也在红旗汉化组？
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 厉害阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这样阿, 有时间可以看下freebsd怎么实现linux兼容层的
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我天天预定。没有任何问题
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 马上要跑路了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不要太牛阿你
<gebjgd> roylez_, 那个上面的中文报纸还可以
<soiamso> adam8157: 跟POSIX 有关系吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是想想而已 如果只有44个 那我就去做了 440个 额
<caleb-> 不就是 api / abi 兼容？有啥难的
<caleb-> linux 都开源了，又不像 wine 要 RE
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我说的是 abi兼容 不是api
<adam8157> jyfl987: linux自己特有的不是很多
<jyfl987> api兼容的 还要从源码编译下 麻烦
<adam8157> soiamso: 肯定有阿, 有的接口posix要求的
<caleb-> jyfl987: 只有少数需要用到 linux 兼容
<jyfl987> caleb-: 只是想想而已 不要把他当真
<caleb-> jyfl987: 大多数软件可以直接编译给 freebsd 用
<roylez_> gebjgd: 英文报纸推荐个
<void1> new york times
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我都定了所有的linux相关的了
<void1> washington post
<roylez_> gebjgd: 一坨一坨的英文报纸要钱
<void1> times
<gebjgd> roylez_, 什么linux devie
<gebjgd> roylez_, 什么linux device
<roylez_> gebjgd: kindle
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不希望重新编译 希望直接就可以跑
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你不是用的calibre么？
<roylez_> gebjgd: calibre自动把我订的报纸发给kindle阿
<gebjgd> roylez_, 是阿。自动发到你的电子书上
<wzlxx> 装过nvidia驱动startx无反映，求解…
<roylez_> gebjgd: 得了，订了太多了。洋葱都订了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 。。。。。。
<roylez_> gebjgd: cpu 100%了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 对。python的
<gebjgd> roylez_, 再加上qt4
<roylez_> gebjgd: 似乎rss转mobi很费劲呢
<gebjgd> roylez_, 雪上加霜
<roylez_> gebjgd: 抠蹄佛...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 觉得我gmail这样下去也要爆的
<gebjgd> roylez_, 为什么？
<cfy> roylez_: gmail 7G吧...
<cfy> roylez_: 我的opera client已经爆了..
<roylez_> gebjgd: 报纸天天上M的
<soiamso> roylez_: 升级服务，加到20G 好像也很便宜
<gebjgd> roylez_, ？你用calibre直接放到电子书上就好了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 现在sd卡 什么价格？ 我想买个大点的来装ubuntu用
<roylez_> gebjgd: 发email，wifi收多方便
<gebjgd> roylez_, 不方便，直接usb完事
<gebjgd> roylez_, sony prs 350没有wifi
<cfy> gebjgd: 羡慕 ...... :)
<roylez_> gebjgd: o....
<gebjgd> roylez_, 就是对中文支持不好
<gebjgd> roylez_, 必须带字体的pdf才能读
<roylez_> gebjgd: 马马虎虎吧...
<gebjgd> roylez_, kindle的我不知道
<gebjgd> roylez_, 没用过
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://www.smzdm.com/licensed-kingston-kingston-microsd-8g-tf-card-65-yuan.html
<roylez_> cfy: 香港的明报抓不回来
<iGoogle> 提起eink就伤心。
<jyfl987> roylez不敢买阿 主席 而且我想要16-32G的
<cfy> jyfl987: iGoogle: roylez_: gebjgd: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg2NTM0Mjcy.html
<cfy> y
<cfy> 好东西是要给大家分享的。哈哈哈哈。。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 只是聊天而已阿 又不是现场弹
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<iGoogle> cfy: 喜欢大姐？
<iGoogle> 这谁哦。作好事
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 咪咪大的就行了
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
 * cfy 睡觉....
<cfy> iGoogle: ee...
<cfy> iGoogle: opera mail client一下子收到11封邮件...
<iGoogle> 又咋了
<roylez_> cfy: 这女人真能侃，哇啦哇啦的大喷子
<gebjgd> cfy, 还没用thunderbird
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 我回收站里面，经常几千邮件。没见问题过。
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/165467
<wzlxx> GT 520M N 卡，悲剧了～
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我都是及时清空
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你在那个网站上买过东西？ 我看有个龙舌兰酒不错
<roylez_> jyfl987: 京东新蛋淘宝
<iGoogle> 20:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)
<jyfl987> roylez_: 这个站点的模式难道是返利？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不知道，爱好者网站吧
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, arch  怎么降级安装啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 有个程序他依赖 libusb-0.1 但系统上的是 libusb-1.0
<jyfl987> http://www.smzdm.com/aino-novo8-licensed-ainol-tablet-pc-android2-2-799.html   soiamso你看这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: 什么值得买 » 行货ainol艾诺Novo8平板电脑Android2.2，799元包邮
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Downgrading_Packages_(简体中文)
<knownbad> snugglecat: 给你的
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 你也用arch了？
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 胡树宾竟然用arch了
<knownbad> 但这页说的不清楚。
<snugglecat> aleiphoenix, :)
<snugglecat> 对错人说话了
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 什么是对人？
<wzlxx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=339856
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - N卡必源 驱动安装安装求解
<wzlxx> 大家赶快看看这个梯子
<gebjgd> 看电视去
<snugglecat> 我对错 aleiphoenix 说了， 我是想和 alvin_rxg 说的
<knownbad> 那你就是忽视我们了？
<aleiphoenix> never mind
<gebjgd> snugglecat, alvin_rxg 不理人了
<snugglecat> 哦
 * knownbad 翻脸
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian testing好慢。但是很稳定
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我只是对 alvin_rxg 说 :)， 对你可是一大串
<knownbad> 这得看测试阶段。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 目前还好
<knownbad> 我好久以前被 debian-testing 打败过。
<knownbad> 搞了一阵子结果是 kernel acpi upstream 的问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在没有了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 反正我这里没有
<euroford> 各位，有人玩过屏幕上的尺子吗？
 * mayli 这就一点了……
<euroford> 老规矩，自摸了，screenruler
 * qmake is lost
<knownbad> 玩小鸡鸡
<euroford> knownbad: 没人现身，只能自摸了
<knownbad> 还好没摸别人的小鸡鸡去
<euroford> 对MM有兴趣，对JJ没兴趣
<jyfl987> 好 我来了
 * qmake 走了
<maya1> 还有谁没睡啊啊啊啊啊啊
<euroford> me
 * mayli wo
<ilovezoe> blueghost...
<wzlxx> 汗
<ming_> 还有49人没睡觉。。。
<euroford> 䨻
<euroford> 普通话发音： BENG4
<cece> taobao 买相机靠谱否？
<ming_> 为什么SKYPE 安装不上？
<ming_> 不靠
<cece> ..
<euroford> TB上假货太多了
<ming_> 贵重物品还是眼见到比较好吧
<cece> 说是厂家认证，比永乐便宜200，还送一堆东西，好心动
<cece> 本来是想照婚纱照的，想了想可以买3个相机了
<ming_> 你可以看他们的地址 然后去实体店看看呗
<cece> 远
<ming_> 那你看看他们家的信誉 评论什么
<cece> 天明了老老实实去国美算了
<ming_> 哈哈 好吧
<knownbad> snugglecat: 干嘛？
<^k^>  06:03
<metbsd> 有人用酷我音乐盒吗，xp的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问你一个网页设计的问题
<snugglecat> tusooa, 问你一个网页设计的问题
<snugglecat> tusooa, 现在应该转 css3 还是用 css2
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在应该转 css3 还是用 css2
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在应该转 css3 还是仍然用 css2
<snugglecat> tusooa,  现在应该转 css3 还是仍然用 css2
<snugglecat> 我先在想用 css3 的一个新特色。 用 css2 也是可以， 但做法完全不一样。 但两者不相容。
<snugglecat> 我该现在就转 css3 还是为了兼容， 用 css2
<snugglecat> 谁给下意见
<knownbad> css2
<knownbad> 听起来顺口些
<Evanescence> ～/.vim目录下哪个文件夹是放自动启动的vim脚本的？
<snugglecat> 哦， 还是要考虑兼容性？
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> knownbad, 只为了顺口？？？
<knownbad> standardization.
<knownbad> ccs3 还不全。
<snugglecat> 说中文可以吗
<snugglecat> 啥是 standardization
<snugglecat> 但问题是, css 在编 php 脚本时方便
<knownbad> 标准化
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-30
<knownbad> 那就用css2？
<snugglecat> 我就是问， 当下是否 应该标准化， 还是 大胆点， 使用 css3. 因为css3编写php脚本的时候非常方便
<knownbad> ”但问题是, css 在编 php 脚本时方便“。  你写的不明不白
<knownbad> 去死吧。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我说得明白点
 * snugglecat 怕死
<knownbad> production site = css2, test site = css3.
<snugglecat> 有一块， 分两栏。 左边 margin-right: 10px, 右边 margin-left: 10px;
<snugglecat> 如果css2必须标明 是左边， 还是右边。
<knownbad> 基本上帮人做就css2, 自个搞研究就岁你便。
<snugglecat> 像酱紫， <div class="wrap"><div class="lef_col">a1</div><div class="right_col">a2</div><div class="lef_col">a3</div></div>
<snugglecat> 但css3可以指定一个selecter， 指定每隔几个设置格式
<knownbad> 你只是图方便。
<snugglecat> 生成内容时就可以 <div class="wrap"><div class="col">a1</div><div class="col">a2</div><div class="col">a3</div></div>
<knownbad> 好吧，那就css3好了。
<snugglecat> 就不用指定col 是左边还是右边
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 你只想有人同意你。
<snugglecat> 问题是还有没有人使用 老 浏览器啊
<knownbad> 妈的。
<knownbad> 刚刚都说了的问题。
<snugglecat> 我是贪图方便， 我的问题可能没问好。 我贪图方便， 会不会让大多数的人都看到错误的排版。 其实我的问题是， 使用支持新标准的浏览器的人是多还是少。
<snugglecat> 是否足以可以使用心标准了
<knownbad> 你自个问问国内的xp+ie8要何时才会全面升级？
<soiamso> knownbad: 。。
<soiamso> knownbad: 也没有几个用xp 的用 ie8
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 都用IE6
<knownbad> snugglecat: 听见没?
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那好把， 我放弃吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 听见了， 谢了
<knownbad> 不是主意不好，但现实得照顾着些。
<soiamso> snugglecat: 现在一般更注重 android 吧，
<metbsd> 我用chrome
<metbsd> 什么系统都用chrome，除了solaris
<snugglecat> soiamso, 我又不是弄 手机的。 一般的网页
<soiamso> snugglecat: 做网页可以不顾IE了吧
<soiamso> snugglecat:  如果你做的网站受众是所有人，绝对是烧钱而已
<snugglecat> soiamso, 哦。 CyrusYzGTt 不是都说 大多还是 xp + ie6 吗
<snugglecat> soiamso, xp 的人还是多把
<soiamso> snugglecat: firefox 也有一些，chrome 也有很多。
<snugglecat> soiamso, 那.........................
<soiamso> snugglecat: 不是因为电脑旧，一般都是 win 7, xp的驱动已经有点老了
<snugglecat> 好吧。 如果 xp 的人 用 老 ie 访问我的， 我弹出信息框 让他装 firefox, chrome, opera。
<snugglecat> soiamso, 不装不给他看
<soiamso> snugglecat: 兼容firefox 成为最低标准了吧
<soiamso> snugglecat: 后来出的浏览器都比 firefox 兼容更多的标准
<soiamso> snugglecat: gmail已经是不支持ie 了。
<snugglecat> soiamso, 那你的建议是啥呢。 直接用 css3 吗？
<snugglecat> soiamso, 我需要的那个 css3 特性应该都支持了。 只是 新的选择器。 没有更高级的
<Kandu> soiamso: 你是說 ie6/7
<soiamso> Kandu: 有人用IE8 ？
<soiamso> Kandu: 中国可能多点
<Kandu> soiamso: 應該有很多人吧 xp 最高只能用到 ie8
<soiamso> Kandu: 我看见的xp基本都是 IE6
<snugglecat> Kandu, ie8 都支持基本的 css 了把
<snugglecat> Kandu, ie8 都支持基本的 css3 了把
<soiamso> Kandu: 而且都是正版。
<soiamso> Kandu: 用ie6的原因是 web app 不支持其他版本
<Kandu> soiamso: 這樣的 web app 很小眾么?
<soiamso> Kandu: 也不是，在那个行业的小公司行业垄断吧，大公司自己开发
<Kandu> soiamso: 哦，應該都是些公司用的 web app 吧
<soiamso> snugglecat: 如果还要支持IE6/7 只能说你是为政府部门开发的。
<Kandu> soiamso: 那還得保留個 ie6 的麻煩，我這邊有時也刪除下 ie8 以回退到 ie6 來看一些東西
<snugglecat> 哦
<soiamso> snugglecat: 如果是应用的话基本是 webkit 的天下，虽然我用 firefox
<void1> webkit绑定多嘛
<snugglecat> soiamso, 哦
<soiamso> snugglecat: 估计你兼容 webkit 还可以吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我不知怎么选择了
<knownbad> 你住几楼？
<soiamso> snugglecat: 各大平台，基本都有webkit 的身影而且比例也很大，
<snugglecat> knownbad, 3楼
<snugglecat> knownbad, 只会残废
<snugglecat> knownbad, 跌不死
<knownbad> 呵呵，你还知道我要说什么。
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<knownbad> 丢硬币
<snugglecat> 我自己去想想了
<snugglecat> 谢谢各位了
<snugglecat> 最终还是得我自己想
 * knownbad 把 snugglecat 推下三楼
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 好吧。
<snugglecat> soiamso, 你可别拉我到9楼再推下去啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢了
<snugglecat> soiamso, 谢了
<snugglecat> Kandu, 谢了
 * CyrusYzGTt 把 snugglecat 提到 〺十 樓 扔下
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我楼没三十楼， 只有9楼
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不会拉我到美国 帝国大夏 的楼顶丢下去把
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 沒聽說過潛建嗎？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 是打算添加 feed 功能的，结果发现要先学 Arrow
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不會，我會請你一起去搭動車
<soiamso> MaskRay: 。有这样的库？
<snugglecat> .................
<MaskRay> soiamso: HXT
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你可以看看yesod
<MaskRay> soiamso: HXT 可以解析 XML 的，我现在不知道如何设置 timeout，定时让 ircbot 取 feed
<soiamso> MaskRay: thread
<soiamso> MaskRay: 都这样做的。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 知道是用 thread，具体怎么做还不知道。现在打算先看 John Hughes 的 Programming with Arrows
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/6.12.2/html/libraries/base-4.2.0.1/Control-Concurrent.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Control.Concurrent
<soiamso> MaskRay: 为什么要用 Arrow ? HXT 需要？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 先是看的 http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/HXT ，发现不会 Arrow 没法理解它的例子
<^k^> ⇪ title: HXT - HaskellWiki
<tusooa> ls
<metbsd> 大家用什么软件来PS啊
<tusooa> 不ps,btw.
<void1> 不用photoshop还叫什么ps
<MaskRay> soiamso: 比如这个 view-source:http://www.linuxsir.org/main/?q=node/feed ，用 State 记录最后一次检查的时间戳就行了吧
<MaskRay> ps 是 PostScript
<void1> postscript可没有自动活用成动词的功能
<soiamso> MaskRay: 是吧，用 threadelay 控制查看的间隔
<Evanescence> 我在vimrc里设置了'set wildmenu' and 'set wildmode=list:full' 但是显示有两个补全，一个是在status line，一个是在status line上面的，要怎么去掉status line上面的那个补全显示啊？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: set wildmode=full
<MaskRay> soiamso: 哦，还是先看 Arrow
<Evanescence> MaskRay: thx
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> tusooa: ls 是什麼意思
<Pwnna> list
<Pwnna> ls == dir++
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有下界的网络流, CLRS上怎么还连了一条(s, t)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P428 26-6
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 上次P220 15-7我做错的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不知道应该怎么做
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 按期限排序背包？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不会, 我今天去问下zmz他们
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P427 26-4 b)看下
<tusooa> MaskRay: which ls
<NoIE> 这里有多少人使用 arch ？
<chenwl> 有人吗
<chenwl> help
<NoIE> 似乎没有。。。
<^k^> chenwl, ....  ㍢ 
 * chenwl i
 * chenwl hi
<chenwl> 我想监视一个程序运行时的内存占用情况，怎么做到？top要事先指定pid，但是那得运行后才能知道，有办法监视整个运行期吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..ps -aux|grep name試試
<MaskRay> chenwl: acct
<chenwl> MaskRay: ubuntu有这个包吗？还是要自己编译
<MaskRay> chenwl: LD_PRELOAD=/lib/libmemusage.so ./main
<chenwl> MaskRay: 这个大赞
<MaskRay> chenwl: 你问问其他开发的人
<chenwl> MaskRay: 开发什么的人？
 * NoIE 已经有四个人点击我的博客上的广告了，泪目。。。
<Pwnna> ha
<soiamso> NoIE: 你发个地址争取当第五个
<NoIE> soiamso: http://panda3d.blogbus.com
<NoIE> 提示：点击广告，我是拿不到钱的，必须有人从链接中购买商品。。。
<soiamso> NoIE: 什么公司的链接?
<NoIE> soiamso: 亚马逊。
<soiamso> NoIE: Amazon cn ?
<debianer> 请问，android编程难不难？有没有这方面的书籍？
<NoIE> soiamso: 恩。
<debianer> 谁能推荐一本android的书？
 * NoIE debianer: 请进入我的博客，点击上面的广告，然后在网站中随便买一本关于 android 的书。谢谢了。
<tusooa> .
<NoIE> 这样我就可以拿到 5% 的广告费了。。。
<spirit_Avril> 请教
<spirit_Avril> DocuCentre-III 2007 这款打印机找不到驱动  不过用其他版本的驱动也能打印 不过效果发虚
<spirit_Avril> 求DocuCentre-III 2007的linux驱动  在哪能找到
<chenwl> NOIE 5% 是书的价格的 5%?
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 太假了，，log記錄了你的言行
<NoIE> chenwl: 赚钱好难。。。
<chenwl> NoIE: 靠广告太不靠谱了吧
<chenwl> NoIE: 点击都没钱，要买才有
<debianer> NoIE: 我没看到广告阿
<NoIE> chenwl: 好歹要把电费赚出来呀。
<chenwl> 我从来不点广告的。。。
<debianer> NoIE: 没看到卖书地方阿
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 你應該用租放置時間來收費，，
<NoIE> debianer: 玩笑，别当真。
<chenwl> NoIE: 光靠不是按浏览次数算钱的吗
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 您能推荐一个广告联盟吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..不清楚，，我只知道有這樣的方式
<chenwl> NoIE: Google Ads 怎么算钱的
<NoIE> chenwl: 我注册的是亚马逊的广告。。。
<chenwl> NoIE: 可以试试Google阿
<debianer> NoIE: chm书籍目前用什么浏览器好？
<NoIE> chenwl: 不知道，我一直没申请下来，原因不明。
<chenwl> 哦
<NoIE> debianer: 从 ubuntu 软件中心中搜索，那里有 chm 浏览器，不过我没用过。
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ chmsee
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<iGirl> debianer: 可以解压党网页看
<Pwnna> kChmview?
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 如何？
<debianer> android是否根java有点类似？
<Pwnna> 我现在是已经用了2GB cached. 845 swap.
<centerpoint> debianer: FX
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...一直沒有超過5G的使用，，最高一次是4.5G...
<Pwnna> free -m如何？
<debianer> android编程似乎象java哦
<NoIE> 外行插一句嘴，android 的应用程序就是用 java 编写的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ Mem:         15992      10246       5745          0       1231       5305
<Pwnna> 应该还能用啊。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有用Swap
<CyrusYzGTt> java/Linux >>android
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 沒有
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 继续开软件。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 看來 swappines設置成3可行
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ... 不是。。
<Pwnna> 你得继续观察。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...我從昨天到現在一直開機，，沒有關機
<Pwnna> 你不是要48小时吗。。
<caleb-> rm a
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，，是沒有關機，，不過還沒有到48小時
<Pwnna> en
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: android手机还是不爽哦，希望来个linux-mobile
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ,,,有的，，還有個 meego
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: meego和android相比怎么样？
<caleb-> meego 不好使
<caleb-> maemo 也不好使
<NoIE> caleb-: 您在用 meego ？
<caleb-> openmoko 胎死腹中，而且也不好使
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有能用linux软件的？meego如果不能直接用linux软件，估计根本没多少应用软件
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ meego更加自由。。不過因爲少人用。。快被收回了
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ meego能夠編譯linux的軟件
<caleb-> debianer: 有些软件需要补丁，有些可以直接用
<debianer> caleb-: 不是说摩托罗拉手机有linux系统吗
<caleb-> debianer: dumbphone 有，好像已停止开发
<caleb-> debianer: moto 的 smartphone 都是 android
<caleb-> android 有 patent issue, 而且要缴保护费给 m$
<caleb-> 真惨
<debianer> 这么说，还是要卖android系统手机或者iphone？
<debianer> 别的没得搞头
<caleb-> 喜欢 apple 就买 iphone, 不喜欢 apple 就买 android
<caleb-> 其它的基本是自虐
<debianer> caleb-: 那还是买android的算了
<debianer> 我就不明白，把电脑缩小成手机那么小，不就什么问题都解决了？
<debianer> 啥系统都可以装阿
<debianer> 啥软件都可以用
<debianer> 干嘛搞的这么复杂
<debianer> 我以前以为linux手机就是可以装个linux发行版本的呢
<debianer> 我本来还想买个linux手机来装debian的
<iGirl> debianer: 续航不要考虑啊,尺寸不要考虑啊
<caleb-> linux 太多种了
<debianer> 我想买个能装debian的手机
<iGirl> debianer: 其实你有驱动的话估计可以自己打造
<caleb-> debianer: 可以去查查 realtime linux / microkernel linux 之类的
<caleb-> linux 是个筐，啥都往里头装
<debianer> caleb-: 算了，不查了
<caleb-> debianer: nokia n9?? / openmoko 可以装 debian
<debianer> 你们看这个不是linux系统手机吗  http://mobi.younet.com/files/23/23939.html
<caleb-> debianer: debian 还有专门的 openmoko team
<yanwen> ^_^
<debianer> caleb-: 真的可以装debian?
 * caleb- 也对 openmoko team 有些贡献，不过俺没加入过那个 team
<caleb-> debianer: 可以
<debianer> caleb-: 好用吗
<caleb-> debianer: 你可以查查 nokia n900 debian 看评价如何
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 你们都用什么截图?我用mtpaint http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339874 截图mtpaint -s 绑定快捷键 延迟截图 sleep 5 && mtpaint -s 截图后处理: 1>截图后,选择一个选区 2>"编辑"->"复制" 3>"编辑"->"贴到新图层" 4>F3-->涂抹隐私信息 5>ctrl+s 保存新图层 6>关闭,选择放弃变更 截图效果请参考: viewtopic.php?f=73&t=33 ...
<caleb-> 基本是给 geek 用的
<caleb-> 铁道部发言人王勇平：“我想对一些愚昧人士说句真心话，不要试图跟政府斗、跟国家斗、跟共产党斗，最后的结果无非只会引火焚身，政府说什么，就是什么！你懂吗？”
<debianer> caleb-: 算了，不折藤了。
<debianer> caleb-: 你在哪里看到这句话的？
<T-bag> hi all
<^k^> T-bag, 好  ㍣ 
<caleb-> debianer: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=我想對一些愚昧人士說句真心話
<T-bag> mina...
<yanwen> ～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<yanwen> 都不会用阿
<tusooa> ls
<T-bag> .
<T-bag> ls -la
<yanwen> ？？？
<caleb-> http://news.creaders.net/headline/newsViewer.php?id=1080287 # 没法逃了：中国数百贪官 美将遣返
<yanwen> 我晕
<yanwen> ？？？
<yanwen> IRC
<caleb-> 痛失5位亲人，只要真相不谈钱的杨峰，26日在与官员会面后，态度突然有了戏剧性的变化。杨峰的微博写道：“天上不是5位而是40位看着我，但是我真的无能为力了，请原谅我，如果我再坚持，我将失去我最后的第六个亲人。”
<T-bag> -.-
 * Stifler crashed,rebooting...
<tusooa> .
 * NoIE 土豆网上的一部动画片，竟然是 AT-X 的。
<yunfan> NoIE: 发来看看
<NoIE> yunfan: http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/a67035i89340075.html
<debianer> caleb-: 有没有物美价廉的android手机推荐？
<yunfan> 今天各大报纸开天窗了
<yunfan> 准备等下去买几分
<yunfan> NoIE: 这跟 at-x有啥关系？
<NoIE> yunfan: 在动画的右上角，有 AT-X 的标志。
<yunfan> NoIE: 你指的at-x是什么意思？ 我以为是主板的那个标准
<Stifler> 没看到哇
<debianer> 谁能推荐几个物美价廉的android手机？要能刷机的
<Stifler> 张春贤当选新疆军区党委第一书记
<NoIE> yunfan: 我还以内你知道什么是 AT-X 呢，不知道也好。
<debianer> 我不在线的时候，别人在这里给我的留言是否可以发送到我的email?
<yunfan> NoIE: 额
<Stifler> -.-
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Stifler> .
<chenwl> IRC离开聊天室的命令是什么
<chenwl> 用/quit会退出整个
<Stifler>  /wc
 * Stifler has joined #USA
<gplfeng> hi
<Stifler> hi...
<Stifler> 周末果然没人...
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍤ 
<gplfeng> 恩
<Stifler> jrrp
<gplfeng> :-D我是来看机器人报时间的
<yunfan> Emacs 23.2和23.3被发现没有遵守GPL许可证的要求公开所有源代码。 自2009å¹´12月9日Emacs 23.1.90发布起，Emacs发行包包含了众多用Bison创建的未提供源代码的解析器。Emacs作者、自由软件基金会主席Richard Stallman称此事不仅仅是法律问题，而且是道德问题。他说，我们犯下了一个大错误，任何重新发行Emacs的人都违反了GPL许可证，虽然错不在他们。他表示éœ
<Stifler> ...
<gplfeng> :-D
<Stifler> GPL太苛刻了.
<lizhenyuan> hi
<^k^> lizhenyuan, 好  ㍤ 
<gplfeng> :-Dhi
<GB2312> hia hia hia
<lizhenyuan> 为什么不叫GBK
<gplfeng> :-D为什么不叫utf-8
<lizhenyuan> GB18030
<lizhenyuan> 乱码的根源啊
<gplfeng> :乱码很头痛啊
<lizhenyuan> 每次同学传给我的TXT打开都是乱码。。。。。。
<GB2312> 推荐iconv...
<lizhenyuan> 然后还要用librewriter开。。。
<GB2312> -.-
<gplfeng> 推荐Scribes Text Editor
<lizhenyuan> 我觉得VIM很赞啊。。。。。。
<GB2312> 同意，虽然不写码..
<cfy_> Hi all
<^k^> cfy_, 好  ㍤ 
<GB2312> .
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<gplfeng> :)
<GB2312> CyrusYzGTt: -.-
<gplfeng> 看了机器人报时间就跑了。。。
<gplfeng> 老改名干嘛
<Letmedie> 怕被人认出来..
<gplfeng> 恩。。。
<gplfeng> 。。
<oxc2e0a5> ^.^
<oxc2e0a5> 你姓冯？
<gplfeng> 你不是一般的蛋疼
<spirit_Avril> 大家好
<oxc2e0a5> yeap
<spirit_Avril> 请教
<gplfeng> 姓张
<^k^> spirit_Avril, 好  ㍤ 
<oxc2e0a5> 额
<moriramar> oxc2e0a5: 頻繁改名有違IRC的行為規範。
<spirit_Avril> 打印机在linux下的驱动在哪找比较全?
<gplfeng> :-D(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<moriramar> spirit_Avril: 在 Wiki 上找。
<oxc2e0a5> moriramar: 那好吧，我改过来..
<spirit_Avril> moriramar: WIKI? 哪里的WIKI?
<NoIE> 我在网上看到一个人说要杀胡锦涛，我挺烦这个人的。
<NoIE> 我想举报他，我该怎么做？
<gplfeng> 給胡錦濤打電話
<Stifler> NoIE: 向党.中.央.写信
<tlze> 以暴制暴。
<cfy_> ....
<NoIE> gplfeng: Stifler: 太麻烦，算了。
<gplfeng> 揍他
<tlze> Stifler: 估计石沉大海
<Stifler> 尾行，拍照，留证据...
<gplfeng> =-O
<Stifler> tlze: 不会，这么大的事
<gplfeng> 買個竊聽器放他家裏
<gplfeng> :-D
<lizhenyuan> 放任之，他很快就会被某机关请去喝茶了
<Stifler> 派个美女打入其内部
<tlze> lizhenyuan: 这招我看行，上网都实名了。
<moriramar> Stifler: 違反不是因為人家認不得你，是因為頻繁刷你改名字的消息很煩。不要理解錯了。
<lizhenyuan> 有实名吗？
<lizhenyuan> 好像大家还是都用网名啊
<moriramar> lizhenyuan: 用網名和用實名有區別嗎？
<moriramar> lizhenyuan: 人家想找到你太容易了。
<lizhenyuan> 有！！至少网名在公安局没有记录啊
<gplfeng> 可以查到你家ip
<moriramar> lizhenyuan: 你看國外黑客都是沒種的貨，到現在對GFW沒有任何影响，對中國大陸也沒有。
<moriramar> lizhenyuan: 你就知道這個壓制力了。
<lizhenyuan> 现在的貌似都是动态IP啊
<lizhenyuan> 不过GFW确实很烦人
<Stifler> 看来得抓个肉鸡做代理了
<tlze> lizhenyuan: 分分钟跨省追捕你，搜“跨省追捕”看。
<Stifler> .
<moriramar> lizhenyuan: 動態什麼呀……動態了前陣子又跨省了一個。
<lizhenyuan> 上个FACEBOOK都要开VPN‘
<gplfeng> Stifler：鄙視抓肉雞的
<Stifler> 丫儿..
<moriramar> Stifler: 你抓的了嗎？
<Stifler> moriramar: 试试呗..
<moriramar> Stifler: 去抓吧。願你還能活着上來。
<gplfeng> Stifler：順便給我抓兩隻
<lizhenyuan> 我等裸奔的机子开始恐慌了。。。。。。
<Stifler> gplfeng: 好...
<gplfeng> lizhenyuan：我也很恐慌啊
<Stifler> 我更恐慌..
<Stifler> 抓鸡不成蚀个机子...
<tlze> 抓linux用户好像比较难吧，我用linux
<gplfeng> :-DStifler：千萬別把我的機子也抓了
<Stifler> gplfeng: 您多虑了..
<gplfeng> :-D小心使得萬年船
<lizhenyuan> :-D请听题：怎样最简单的防止自己的机子变成肉鸡咧？
<gplfeng> 拔掉網綫
<Stifler> 关机..
<lizhenyuan> 人才啊！！！
<gplfeng> lizhenyuan：那還用你說
<tlze> 不要随便安装不知来路的软件，经常升级安全补丁。
<tlze> 安装防火墙，我知道的就好像是这几个了。
<Stifler> 每天pacman..
<lizhenyuan> 软件都是apt-get install的，应该不会有问题的
<Stifler> 不用来路不明的ppa
<gplfeng> Stifler：怎樣識別不明的ppa
<gplfeng> 求科普
 * edison0354 Emacs被发现未遵守GPL许可
<moriramar> gplfeng: 狗屎，要怕變肉雞，直接摔了。
<Stifler> gplfeng: 瞪它，假的会害羞..
<moriramar> edison0354: RMS 可是很謙虛地致歉了。太有風度了。
<metbsd> archlinux该改名叫wikilinux
<moriramar> metbsd: 那你讓 Gentoo 情何以堪……
<gplfeng> :-D額不喜歡瞪東西
<Stifler> gplfeng: 那温柔的抚摸之..
<gplfeng> Stifler：恩，好
<MaskRay> RMS 不是不维护 GNU Emacs 了？
<yunfan> MaskRay: 发炎人吧
<MaskRay> moriramar: 23.2 23.3 时 RMS 都不维护的吧
<lizhenyuan> 吃了半个西瓜，撑死了。。。。。。
<binker> 	
<binker> lizhenyuan不会吧你
<binker> 还能说话
<binker> 还能挂在IRC上面
<binker> lizhenyuan：
<lizhenyuan> :-*
<binker> lizhenyuan：西瓜多少钱一斤阿？
<lizhenyuan> 我们这边1块6
<lizhenyuan> 不晓得其他地方什么价钱
<moriramar> MaskRay: 他老人家的事鬼知道……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 指不定還在支持藏獨呢。
<lizhenyuan> binker:
<Stifler> ï¿¥0.8/kg
<yw> ls
<yw> 有人吗？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 像 ^k^ 那样定时抓 feed，你有什么建议吗
<moriramar> MaskRay: 沒什麼建議，這有什麼建議……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我现在想的是这样：State 维护最近检查的时刻，HXT 分析
<moriramar> ……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……你在用 Haskell 寫 bot？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 定时是要求每隔一段时间就检查一次
<MaskRay> moriramar: 是的
<caleb-> emacs 那事其实没违反 gpl
<moriramar> MaskRay: HXT 我都記不得了。
<caleb-> 只是有违惯例
<MaskRay> moriramar: 定时不知道用什么好
<caleb-> gpl 没规定 source 一定要跟着 binary 走，只是人家所取时你要给他 source
<moriramar> MaskRay: ……
<caleb-> gpl 没规定 source 一定要跟着 binary 走，只是人家索取时你要给他 source
 * NoIE 网易同城约会太可恶了，查看留言竟然还收费！一条五毛！
<caleb-> 比如很多 livecd 只有给 binary image, 没有附源代码
<MaskRay> tusooa: 吐水鸭……
<caleb-> 但是你可以去索取代码，livecd author 不给就是违反了
<edison0354> NoIE: ……你寂寞了……
<yunfan> caleb-: 他们发行的源码包里没有提供.y文件吧
<NoIE> edison0354: 来陪陪我吧。
<caleb-> yunfan: 所以说是违反惯例而已
<caleb-> yunfan: 你还是可以跟 FSF 索取 .y 啊
<yunfan> caleb-: 那为何大胡子说是有法律问题呢
<yunfan> NoIE: edison0354只卖身不卖艺的
<edison0354> NoIE: 过几天回帝都
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<caleb-> yunfan: 大胡子只是要当好榜样
<yunfan> caleb-: lol
<yunfan> edison0354: 你怎么跑了？
<caleb-> yunfan: 要不然人人都学这招，以后 gpl 就不好使了
<NoIE> edison0354: 小鹿乱撞。
<moriramar> caleb-: FSF也是說再發行的人違反了，而錯不在他們。
<moriramar> caleb-: 所以新聞也沒說錯。
<yunfan> caleb-: 这算什么招数阿 他们又不是不给
<MaskRay> moriramar: 再发行为什么算违反
<caleb-> yunfan: fsf 会给，可是很多其它垃圾单位不给啊
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<caleb-> 所以 fsf 要带头当好榜样
<yunfan> caleb-: 不给就告阿 让他痛入骨髓
<Stifler> .
<caleb-> yunfan: 去看看 ffmpeg 耻辱柱
<moriramar> MaskRay: 就是說 FSF 發佈代碼的時候忘了一塊。做 LiveCD 的或者其它發行版的人不知道。但這時候如果有人找他們要那些代碼，他們會拿不出來的。
<yunfan> caleb-: fsf不是考虑要告一批厂家么
<caleb-> yunfan: 泡菜和兲朝根本不怕告
<moriramar> MaskRay: 所以是再發行的人違反了。
<yunfan> caleb-: 可以去告他们  哼哼
<caleb-> 咱对外要口径一致，说 emacs 确实违反了 gpl
<caleb-> 实际上并没有，只是打包失误
<yunfan> caleb-: 天朝也怕 你想 如果你是领导人 对方政府给你施加压力了 你反正又不是选上来的 你当然是管他国内企业死活  就强迫他们按照对方要求开源了
<MaskRay> moriramar: 那么不是只有 cedet 才拿得出来
<moriramar> MaskRay: 差不多了。
<yunfan> caleb-: 天朝虽然是好盗版 但是天朝领导可是不管企业的 所以你不用担心告状不能赢
<caleb-> emacs 有 bzr repository 的
<caleb-> 代码都在呢
<moriramar> MaskRay: 所以所有再發行的人都違反了。
<caleb-> 只是打包时漏了些文件
<moriramar> caleb-: Gentoo 應該沒違反吧。
<moriramar> caleb-: 我看依賴好像還有 bison 的說。
<yunfan> caleb-: 最近奇迹真多阿
<MaskRay> moriramar: 但它们可以向发布给它们的组织要，再给用户
<moriramar> MaskRay: 那就是後話了，如果他們注意到的話。
<MaskRay> moriramar: Gentoo 没发布 app-editors/emacs-bin，应该不算的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 配置的apache2+mysql+php下的验证码不显示，是不是我的php.ini配置问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339879 附件里面是我的php.ini文件！ php.ini.rar 请问还需要单独安装gd库吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 秋风码头 — 2011-07-30 13:04
<caleb-> MaskRay: gentoo mirror 如果有 tarball 就算
<caleb-> MaskRay: 如果只是 ebuild 不算
<MaskRay> moriramar: 假设 Gentoo 有 emacs-bin，它没法立刻拿出那些 .y ，那么就算违反？
<wzlxx> 大家都是怎么配置无限网卡的啊？arch系统…
<NoIE> 腾讯也有广告联盟，他们的佣金不会以Q币支付吧？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 嗯，責任未完成。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<MaskRay> moriramar: gentoo.org 没有自己的 ftp 提供 tarball 的吧
<caleb-> 所以说搞 livecd 很辛苦
<caleb-> 不是改改就完事了，手上要准备源代码
<moriramar> MaskRay: 就好比你欠我錢，我說我找你要的時候你要全還給我。找你要的時候你只給了我部分，那你是違反合同的，直到你還清為止。
<caleb-> 人家要代码时要能给得出手
<moriramar> MaskRay: 雖然你能在之後還清，但在還清之前都是違反的。
<moriramar> MaskRay: gentoo.org有自己的ftp
<MaskRay> 给得出手有瞬时性？
<caleb-> MaskRay: 有期限的
<moriramar> MaskRay: GPL是有規定的。
<caleb-> MaskRay: 总不能拖到 2012
<wzlxx> arch下有什么电源监控程序？还有就是如何做到合上屏幕就会待机…
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你给个链接
<moriramar> MaskRay: a) 附上完整、相对应的机器可判读源码，而这些源码必须依前述第一、二条规定在经常用以作为软件交换的媒介物上发布；或           　　(b) 附上至少三年有效的书面报价文件，提供任何第三人在支付不超过实际发布源码所需成本的费用下，取得相同源码的完整机器可读复制物，并依前述第一、二条规定在经常用以作为软件交换的媒介
<MaskRay> caleb-: 那再发布的向 fsf 要，只要 fsf 在期限内给得出来，它们不也能立刻给出？
<MaskRay> moriramar: gentoo ftp 的链接
<caleb-> MaskRay: 所以我说 emacs 实际上没违反 gpl
<moriramar> MaskRay: …… 好像是 http 的吧， distfiles.gentoo.org 你看下。
<moriramar> caleb-: 我受不了了，Adobe flash 64-bit 各種錯字……
<yunfan> 点了份餐 那上面说50分钟到 结果10分钟不到就到了 额
<MaskRay> moriramar: 似乎没有
<moriramar> 什麼偶蹄目成了習蹄目……
<caleb-> moriramar: 方块？
<moriramar> MaskRay: http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles
<moriramar> caleb-: 不是方塊，是真的錯字。
<caleb-> moriramar: 刚更新了字体？
<moriramar> caleb-: 沒更新。
<moriramar> caleb-: 一直用的是文鼎的
<MaskRay> moriramar: 没找到 emacs 的 tarball
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……
<caleb-> MaskRay: 说不定是看到新闻才拿掉的
 * Stifler 困觉了...
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我暈，mirror://gnu/emacs/${P}.tar.bz2 Gentoo也是從GNU那下載的。
<caleb-> ebuild / pacman 本来就是从 upstream 下载
<MaskRay> moriramar: 是的啊
<caleb-> ebuild / pacman / ports 本来就是从 upstream 下载
<caleb-> 怕 upstream 太慢或出问题才会放 mirror / distfile
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我不应该拿 firefox 去检查 distfiles.gentoo.org 的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 明显要先看 ebuild 的。
<caleb-> 再两周 firefox 6 就要出了 orz
<moriramar> caleb-: 奶奶的，我才整好 firefox5……
<moriramar> caleb-: 這些混蛋……
<moriramar> caleb-: 不過要說攀版本號，首推 Emacs 吧。
<caleb-> 重点是不知 firefox 5 会不会有安全更新
<caleb-> firefox 4 已经不支持了
<moriramar> caleb-: 我表示我直接把JagerMonkey禁了，安全問題能少不少吧。
<moriramar> caleb-: 那玩意居然和 grSecurity 或者 SELinux 有沖突。總感覺有問題。
<moriramar> happyaron: 拜阿荣。
<moriramar> edison0354 又不在呀……
<wzlxx> 用笔记本的同志们都合盖待机吗？
<moriramar> wzlxx: 不，我是開着接灰的那種。
<wzlxx> moriramar: 什么开着盘灰？
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<caleb-> happyaron: 拜阿荣。
<wzlxx> 还有一个就是无线我还没有搞定
<moriramar> caleb-: 不過像什麼跨站脚本這種，除了 Firefox 自己搞好外，沒有什麼能幫得上忙了吧？
<moriramar> wzlxx: 無線？試過NDISwrapper了嗎？
<moriramar> wzlxx: 那個是最後手段。
<wzlxx> 木有，我还没有开始整无线呢…
<wzlxx> 不过用途也不大
<moriramar> wzlxx: 等你遇到麻煩的時候用途就大了，比如出差。
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<moriramar> wzlxx: 我上次回學校交材料的時候想上網的時候還在用 FreeBSD，結果NDIS有問題，不支持RTL8192CE，直接悲劇了1周。
<moriramar> wzlxx: 第2周我果斷換回Gentoo了。
<moriramar> wzlxx: 再也不摸FreeBSD了。
<wzlxx> moriramar: 呵呵，把无线放到最后整…
<wzlxx> moriramar: FB还是个好东西滴…可以玩玩…
<moriramar> wzlxx: 不支持我的無線我完不起呀。
<moriramar> wzlxx: 等它支持了我機器可能都快扔了。
<wzlxx> 谁用awesome， awesome里Fn快捷键名称是什么？
<moriramar> wzlxx: 我也沒那技術去寫驅動。雖然天天聽這裹人說不難……
<wzlxx> moriramar: 嗯，FB驱动不是太给力
<moriramar> wzlxx: 是太不給力。我上臺電腦是不能關機。
<wzlxx> 我的新本子上linux都不是很行…
<wzlxx> 太不了
<wzlxx> GT 520M 显卡我试了几次都弄不好驱动…
<wzlxx> 最后用了开源的…
<moriramar> wzlxx: 開源的好呀，開源的有KMS。
<moriramar> wzlxx: 我現在想開了，只用開源的。
<wzlxx> 嗯，开了
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<wzlxx> 没有什么需求开源就可以了
<moriramar> wzlxx: 我也不敢有需求呀……
<moriramar> wzlxx: 能開個特效就行了。
<moriramar> wzlxx: 打游戲什麼的都是妄想。
<wzlxx> 呵呵，我什么特效都不开…
<binker> moriramar：自己装一台配置高一点的
<moriramar> binker: 什麼？
<binker> 随便开特效
<binker> 现在电脑硬件价格不算高
<moriramar> binker: 驅動在那，特效開了又能如何？
<moriramar> binker: 你又不敢打游戲。
<binker> 2500块可以组装一台不错的
<binker> 我刚刚玩游戏哦
<moriramar> binker: 而且那就是純浪費時間的事。我現在要去人欲了。
<moriramar> binker: 看人家梅新育（沒性欲）升官升的。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你要升官阿
<binker> 晕倒
<caleb-> kms 没啥用处啊
<moriramar> binker: ……:)
<moriramar> caleb-: 玩。
<binker> 升官不用考虑技术问题
<moriramar> caleb-: 玩這個不花時間。比游戲強些。
<caleb-> nvidia 根本不鸟 kms
 * caleb- 玩别的
<binker> 只需把PMP做好就行了
<wzlxx> 谁知道awesome里Fn如何表示？
<wzlxx> 我了设置Fn的快捷键…
<moriramar> caleb-: 哎，玩的都和我等屁民不一樣呀……
<MaskRay`> ssh 的 host 突然断线是不是就该用 tmux 的 kill-pane 了
<caleb-> moriramar: 我等 nvidia 屁民没 kms 玩啊
<moriramar> wzlxx: Fn的鍵是用ACPI響應。
<moriramar> wzlxx: 看你是什麼機器了。
<binker> 嗯
<wzlxx> acer
<moriramar> wzlxx: 你可以找找 laptop-mode-tools 還是叫什麼，那個有些幫助。
<moriramar> wzlxx: 反正依賴 acpid 的，你找找。
<binker> NVIDIA比较牛的就是那个CUDA引擎了
<moriramar> wzlxx: 那個能把它模擬成普通按鍵。
<wzlxx> moriramar: 我可以使用Fn快捷键，现在是想设置自己的而已…
<wzlxx> 不知道怎么表示…
<moriramar> wzlxx: 看 wiki 吧，上面有關於怎麼在 acpid 上響應的方法。
<wzlxx> 好的…多谢
<moriramar> 實在想不起來那個按鍵的程式了。
<yw> 我可以问些问题吗？
<binker> yw：问吧
<moriramar> yw: 直接提問。
<yw> 我dell 4010
<yw> 的笔记本，
<binker> moriramar:你用什么系统阿？
<yw> 安装ubuntu11.04 好发热
<moriramar> binker: 哦對，昨天你問我的時候人機器卡住了。
<moriramar> binker: Gentoo
<binker> 哦
<moriramar> yw: 換 10.10 會如何？
<moriramar> yw: ＝＝ 11.04？
<binker> 你试试看
<binker> yw：你试试看10.04LTS的
<moriramar> binker: 我想起來了，我對 Unity 沒好感。
<yw> 前天我也弄过了，11.10不稳定，屏幕一闪一闪
<moriramar> yw: 是10.10不是11.10
<moriramar> yw: 是更老的版本。
<yw> 我挺喜欢unity的界面
<binker> 有时候，发热有可能是机子里面有灰尘的缘故
<moriramar> yw: 而且夏天了。
<yw> 不会吧，在win7里那样热。
<binker> yw：新手都喜欢UNITY
<binker> 嗯
<moriramar> binker: 不要惡心人家……
<yw> 热得烫手的那种。
<yw> 哈哈。对，我是新手。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu One免费升至5GB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339883 热烈祝贺啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaofanxueqi — 2011-07-30 13:47
<yw> 之前做学生的时候学过一些linux，那时用debian
<moriramar> yw: 我不是太在意這個也不太清楚。你在這多等等，隔個幾分鐘問問，看看他們來不來吧。
<binker> 知道 阿，笔记本使用久了，内部零件会积累不少的灰尘
<binker> 或多或少都会影响到散热效果
<moriramar> wzlxx: acpid 的 /usr/share/doc 中有設定樣本，你可以參考參考。
<binker> yw：Debian不错阿
<binker> 很稳定
<binker> 有时候我都想换用Debian
<binker> Ubuntu变得太激进了
<binker> 还好，等到下个版本有Gnome3环境
<binker> moriramar：你在干吗阿？
<yw> 哈哈，本来我想在linux下安装个ugnx
<binker> 用GENtoo是不是很冷门阿
<yw> 一直找不到安装链接。
<moriramar> binker: 我在找文章。
<moriramar> binker: 還好吧。Gentoo 是 freenode 第3大頻道了吧，我記得。
<binker> yw：你可以用搜索引擎
<binker> 找
<yw> 对了，这儿有没有哪个朋友有ugnx的安装文件？
<moriramar> 上面那個mengfei不會是孟菲吧……
<moriramar> yw: uginx？
<moriramar> 我暈，我在想什麼。
<moriramar> yw: 那個3D建模的那個嗎？我同學好像有Win下的安裝文件。
<yw> ？
<yw> moriramar:  我不需要win下的，我也有。
<moriramar> yw: 那我就沒了。
<yw> 我在论坛里看到好多朋友都安装上了。
<binker> wine的吧
<yw> 只是时间上都是在2008~2009年的。
<binker> 不然就是虚拟机弄的
<yw> 不是，有安装版本。
<binker> 哦
<binker> 那你用搜索引擎找阿
<binker> 肯定可以找得到
<binker> 只要你的网速够快
<yw> 我现在也有个虚拟机版本，用得不好。电脑速度拖得太慢了。
<moriramar> yw: 這個我建議你下個 emule 搜吧，比較冷門了。
<moriramar> yw: 一般誰折騰這個……
<binker> 用AMULE搜
<binker> 然后迅雷离线
<yw> 唉，我找个好多地方了，现在有的bt，什么链接都已经失效了。
<moriramar> yw: http://www.mcadcentral.com/ug/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=362&PN=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Siemens PLM: UG/NX Linux Install
<moriramar> yw: 好像官方有渠道，你的是公司的正版嗎？
<yw> :)
<binker> 去淘宝找
<binker> 肯定有的
<yw> 我没有渠道,
<yw> 淘宝?
<binker> 只要是个值钱的软件
<yw> 还没有试过.
<binker> 在淘宝都有
<moriramar> yw: 那我不知道了，祝好運。他說淘宝寳應該是讓你買碟。
<binker> 嗯
<yw> 是值钱.
<binker> http://rapidog.com/adclick.php?adclient=rs&q=ug%20nx%204%20for%20linux%2064bit
<^k^> ⇪ title: ug nx 4 for linux 64bit Downloads from Hotfiles, Rapidshare, and more! Gigabyte Downloads
<binker> 在网上看到的
<binker> 是不是这个软件阿？YW
<yw> 是的.
<binker> 那你就去下载就定了
<yw> 可是这种网站上的资料我从来都没有下载成功过呢.
<yw> 还有就是我的,E文挺差.
<binker> 那你可以去淘宝买
<binker> 省事
<yw> 频道里是不是有个CAM
<yw> 怎么里面一个人也没有呢?
<Stifler> '-'
<binker> 本人有一台旧的电脑主机要处理
<hzs>  /nick 小帅
<hzs> 斯蒂芬
<tusooa> ls
<metbsd> firefox更新好快啊，不愧是回光返照
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 火狐要是布迅速更新就泪奔啦
<handsome> msg NickServ REGISTER 222
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 在ThinkPad T420上安装Archlinux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339889 折腾来折腾去，最后还是回到了Arch。。。还是archlinux最好用 安装过程参照 Archwiki新手指南 、 Archwiki T420 、 cnkilior的教程帖 时间关系，与以上内容重复的东西暂时等待更新，仅把最近折腾的部分成果记录一下...内容比较乱，有待组织，见谅。  ...
<binker> ^k^：Arch很酷阿
<binker> 可惜我现在只装单系统
<binker> 没时间折腾
<wzlxx>  无线上网都用的netcfg?
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 坚持不住了
<binker> 不然我也想装Arch
<binker> wzlxx：用的移动宽带
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 重启22:55:03 hr (9:30 为 sleep)
<binker> 3g网络
<wzlxx> 哦，呵呵…
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: y以上为uptime
<Pwnna> 1GB SWapped
<binker> 睡觉了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 写个并查集的入门题
<metbsd> arch太依赖wiki了，没意思
<metbsd> wiki应该是辅助配置的作用，而不是像arch那样，配置完全靠wiki
<hzs_> 大家好 我新手  大家系统都是非虚拟机上的么？
<metbsd> 业余就是业余
<hzs_> 我虚拟机装的
<metbsd> 都是虚拟机吧
<namoamitafo> ==
<namoamitafo> windows在虚拟机上
<bluek> 大家好
<bluek> 请教一个问题
<^k^> bluek, 好  ㍦ 
<bluek> 在没有好的网关情况之下
<bluek> 小bot 一边去
<bluek> 有没有什么类似p2p之类的软件？
<metbsd> 举个例子
<metbsd> p2p软件
<bluek> 有些比死不自觉，一天到晚开着pps
<bluek> 有什么办法？
<namoamitafo> 请教wine字体为啥如此丑
<hansome> 把他揍了
<bluek> 说点现实的
<bluek> 换句话说，linux下有没有类似p2p，聚生等软件？
<namoamitafo> 请教wine字体如此丑
<namoamitafo> bluek: 啥p2p? bt?
<bluek> 因为wine是windows的儿子，遗传因素
<metbsd> wine能跑起来都不错了，还字体
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 很难看
<bluek> 如果你听不懂就不要回答了，我估计你也回答不上来
<hansome> 应该有的吧 不知道
<namoamitafo> 不就是peer to peer
<mengfei> bluek: 在路由上禁用p2p就好了
<bluek> 我刚刚说了，在没有好的网关情况下
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:09:17)
<namoamitafo> 是linux服务器?
<bluek> 算了，我自己去google，估计指望不上你们
<Stifler> 'o'
<Aerowolf> \quit
<ming_> ibqq-pidgin 哪里下载阿？哪位大哥发给链接呗 谢谢
<metbsd> 典型的linux狂躁症
<bluek> namoamitafo，你能找到这里不容易
<scofield> ming_: google...
<scofield> -.-
<ming_> 我去找了 然后不知道如何下载 用什么APP下载阿
<tusooa> no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<ming_> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/downloads/detail?name=ubuntu-users-see-here&can=2&q=
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu-users-see-here - libqq-pidgin - Ubuntu user please use PPA - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<ming_> 这个链接上该如何下载呢？
<ming_> 我点那个 下下来的是个TXT文本
<binker> bluek
<ming_> what？
<namoamitafo> metbsd: http://imagebin.org/165615
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 这个能看的啊
<binker> 是不是想限制局域网其他用户的网络宽带阿
<ming_> 不是不是  我想下个lbqq 不知如何弄
<metbsd> 什么版本的linux啊
<metbsd> namoamitafo,
<ming_> ubuntu-10.4
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 字体都这样子==
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 这已经不是好看难看的问题了吧
<ming_> ～～～～没人知道吗
<binker> Ubuntu下还是用WEBQ
<binker> ming_：
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 什麼是，，我剛睡醒？？？
<namoamitafo> ming_: ubuntu的话是加ppa
<binker> 用WebQQ
<namoamitafo> webqq资源占用大
<ming_> 然后呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ming_§ 用 web.qq.com
<CyrusYzGTt> ming_§ 或者簡化版 w.qq.com
<namoamitafo> ming_: 然后apt-get install
<binker> 能占多大资源a
<ming_> WEBQQ 我知道 想用下LBQQ哦
<namoamitafo> ming_: 你看那个网站的wiki
<binker> 开个浏览器页面
<binker> 就行了
<phoenixlzx_> hi
<ming_> OK
<ming_> 我去试试
<ming_> 谢谢
<^k^> phoenixlzx_, 好  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...什麼事。。？？？之前的消息看不到
<phoenixlzx_> 有多少人在用Google+？
<metbsd> 什么是google+
<ming_> 我想问下 大家一般用的哪个PPA的源阿
<phoenixlzx_> http://plus.google.com
<namoamitafo> metbsd: fontsmooth, 好了
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Google+ project: real life sharing, rethought for the web.
<metbsd> 是类似微博的吗
<binker> 有没有人用icloud
<metbsd> 什么是icloud
<metbsd> 我真是out了
<phoenixlzx_> metbsd: 嗯...差不多，我对微博没什么概念，我只觉得有点像facebook
<phoenixlzx_> metbsd: 社交的吧
<phoenixlzx_> 我觉得挺好玩的
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 fedora15 GNOME3的路過
<phoenixlzx> 访问Google+的方法在这里...看最下面
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=339889
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在ThinkPad T420上安装Archlinux
<binker> metbsd:icloud是一个类似云端网络存储同步的应用插件
<ming_> icloud是个云储存系统吧
<binker> 嗯
<phoenixlzx> 10GB dropbox路过
<binker> icloud可以直接嵌套在鹦鹉螺文件管理器的面板里面
<binker> 管理远程文件夹的文件和操作本地文件一样简便
<phoenixlzx> 话说有多少人知道nautilus是鹦鹉螺的意思....
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 慢慢就有人知道了
<phoenixlzx> dropbox一样的功能，现在又有一个spideroak
<ilovezoe> ..
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<Pwnna> 我重启了
<binker> 那个Dropbox要翻墙才能用
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 哦，沒關係，，我一直在自己測試。。。
<binker> icloud不需要翻墙
<binker> 直接可以用了
<phoenixlzx> spideroak的设置比较复杂...dropbox已经可以不用翻墙了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: swappiness如何设？
<binker> DropBox依然需要翻墙的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你不是給我個地址嗎。??
<binker> 不然无法添加文件管理插件的源
<phoenixlzx> 那是安装...随便找个免费的VPN也就行了恶
<binker> 嗯
<Pwnna> 我现在吧swapiness 设为0
<phoenixlzx> 使用的话完全不需要了...除了外连
<binker> 等找到VPN头都大了
<binker> 还是老老实实用icloud
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我設置爲三，，並且已經可以重啓後繼續使用
<phoenixlzx> 我有一个不错的，每月500M流量，速度也不错，支持PPTP，openvpn
<binker> 反正现在有很多类似的网络存储服务
<phoenixlzx> http://vcup.in/fQJ
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 借我上幾天 youtube
<binker> phoenixlzx：每月多少费用阿
<phoenixlzx> http://vcup.in/fQJ
<phoenixlzx> 免费500M流量
<binker> 哦
<phoenixlzx> 可以邀请注册的..邀请可以得到VIP的流量...好像
<binker> 对这类东东不感冒啦
<binker> 注册一个帐号，以后邮箱里全都是莫名其妙的广告邮件
<binker> 最可怕的就是那个Hotmail
<binker> 我的邮箱全都是Hotmail的垃圾邮件
<phoenixlzx> 恩，那个连接好像失效了，勇者个把
<phoenixlzx> http://goo.gl/j4SVG
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用户帐户 | VPNCUP
<namoamitafo> wine iexplore (gecko) 字体还是不对
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 用这个链接把..http://goo.gl/j4SVG
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 如何查看swappiness?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ cat /proc/sys/vm/swappines
<Pwnna> 0
<Pwnna> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 不用，，我還沒有自己攥錢，，我現在用免費的
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 额...这个是免费的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我建議你設置成1比較好
<Pwnna> 0
<Pwnna> 干脆。
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 不用。。
<phoenixlzx> 我想知道... http://l10n.kdecn.org/projects/ 这上面翻译的都是什么版本的KDE呀
<^k^> ⇪ title: Transifex | Project list
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 不用。。這裏有傳銷成分。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求大英百科和牛津英语词典 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339900 Encyclopedia Britannica和Oxford English Dictionary是两个大部头的词典工具书，有了它们其他基本可以无视了。（至于Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary还有Longman，其实都是学习词典。） 但是到现在我还无从找到这两部词典的Goldendict词库，lingvo也行。有哪位 ...
<phoenixlzx> 我觉得我挺悲哀...翻译了这么久都不知道自己翻译了那个版本
<Skipper> ls
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 本來就是滾動的。這也很正常吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ ..你翻譯的版本我也不知道，，總之看起來是 May 25更新的版本
<phoenixlzx> 你能找到么？
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 翻譯不是分項目的麼？我記得，有類似fedora那樣的版本分別的
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 表示你找错地方翻译了
<caleb-> 翻译一般只追 upstream 最新版
<phoenixlzx> caleb-: 嗯？不要吓我
<caleb-> 除非想修正某特定版本的翻译，比如 debian stable
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 翻譯我一般只追我在用的版本
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 找对地方不可不知道自己翻的是啥版
<Anonymous> check
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 找对地方不可能不知道自己翻的是啥版
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 会不知道，表示你找错地方了
<Guest45497> ...
<phoenixlzx> caleb-: 我没在意过...http://l10n.kdecn.org/projects/，不是这里么
<soiamso> http://news.hsw.cn/system/2011/07/29/051055577.shtml
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 这样看 kdecn.org 具体谁在主持了
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 这要看 kdecn.org 具体谁在主持了
<moriramar> caleb-: 一個好的習慣密碼多久換一次？
<soiamso> caleb-: kde 不是分家了嘛？
<moriramar> caleb-: 半年？
<caleb-> moriramar: 不一定啊，太常换会难记
<caleb-> soiamso: 分啥家？
<soiamso> moriramar: 不要认为这是一个安全的地方，是最好的习惯
<moriramar> caleb-: 我一般1天就能記住，密碼也是完全隨機的字母加數字加字符。
<caleb-> soiamso: 是说 koffice?
<moriramar> soiamso: 呃……
<soiamso> caleb-: 是阿
<caleb-> moriramar: 如果某人刚换密码就出车祸呢？
<moriramar> caleb-: 呃……這也是呀。
<moriramar> caleb-: 換完了這輩子沒人知道了。
<caleb-> 所以很多 gpg 教程都建议要把密码写下来，放到安全地方
 * caleb- 没把 gpg 密码写下来
<moriramar> caleb-: 呃。我是用key文件的，那就是存在一個單獨的介質中。
<caleb-> moriramar: 有 passphrase 吧
<caleb-> moriramar: gpg 没设 passphrase 不安全
<phoenixlzx> http://l10n.kdecn.org/projects/p/kde-cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Transifex | kde-cn
<caleb-> moriramar: gpg key 要狡兔三窟异地备份
 * caleb- 的 gpg key 分散世界各地
<moriramar> caleb-: 平時用的用 passphrase 保護的 gpg key，目前打算再做個緊急的。不過看你建議那個緊急的用密碼比用 key 好了。
<caleb-> 其实小人物就不用太担心了
<caleb-> win32 user 多的是连加密是啥都不知道的
<caleb-> 对很多人来说 https 就是他们唯一用上的加密了
<moriramar> caleb-: 嗯。
<metbsd> 大多数用户都是电脑白痴
<binker> metbsd：应该是说电脑菜鸟
 * mayli 提问：有没有方法可以测试A B 主机间的TcP并发连接数目
<Stricker> 摩纳哥字体好用a
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: ?
<xz_handsome> 我的 ubuntu10.04  为何检测不到显卡驱动更新
<xz_handsome> 想搞3D桌面的
<xz_handsome> 大家谁知道 怎么解决
<xz_handsome> sudo sh ./ 下载 /NVIDIA.run –k (2.6.32-33-generic)
<xz_handsome> 命令有何问题？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/diy/contest_showproblem.php?cid=7939&pid=1005
<^k^> ⇪ title: Problem - 1005
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 只能用系统带的那个。自己下载安装就不行了。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 并查集入门题
<namoamitafo> caleb-: wine的字体怎么做的
<xz_handsome> 形统带的 在哪？
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 也是吃系统字体啊
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我搞不好, 不知道他的System字体怎么定向的
<phoenixlzx> xz_handsome: 附加驱动
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 系统会检测的，系统-> 系统管理-> 硬件驱动
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我看了下源代码, 他里面自己装了一个叫做System的字体, 我如何取代
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 修改代码？
<xz_handsome> 他说 这个系统没有专用驱动！！
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 什么显卡？
<xz_handsome> NVIDIA  独显
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 老nvidia 好像是没有
<Evanescence> 'filetype indent plugin on' 在vimrc里是什么意思啊？
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 我想不到办法如何解决wine的字体问题了
<phoenixlzx> xz_handsome: 关掉gdm装官方驱动
<xz_handsome> 怎么关
<phoenixlzx> sudo gdm stop
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx: 不需要关闭的吧, 到时候service gdm restart不就ok
<xz_handsome> 我08年的机子  显卡老的么？
<phoenixlzx> 我一直都是关掉
<phoenixlzx> 还好吧
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx: 关掉叫新手怎么用
<phoenixlzx> namoamitafo: 这道也是
<moriramar> msmtp 和 ssmtp 有什麼區別？有沒有開發暫停的情况？
<phoenixlzx> 我刚想说，注意路径不要带中文
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 老阿，新版不支持了吧
<phoenixlzx> sudo chmod +x Nvidia.run
<Guest38989> 那啥各位 在pidgin里面如果我想发送“/t”应该怎么输入啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 围观神牛秒杀
<xz_handsome> 关掉了
<xz_handsome> 接这呢
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 可能我跟ati的情况搞混了，不过4年前的独显，不如现在的板载。
<phoenixlzx> 关掉了，你怎么用的irc
<LossesDon> = =||| 那啥各位……
<LossesDon> 有人搭理我么= =
<Kandu> LossesDon: /say /t
<^k^> LossesDon, ....  ㍧ 
<phoenixlzx> xz_handsome: sudo ./NVIDIA.run
<LossesDon> 在pidgin里面如果我想发送“/t”应该怎么输入？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 字体熟悉么?
<namoamitafo> /t
<LossesDon> 直接那么输入么
<LossesDon> 哦
<namoamitafo> LossesDon: 输入//t
<phoenixlzx> /t
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不熟悉
<LossesDon> 懂了～
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我现在wine字体整不好
<LossesDon> 给我的Twitter绑定到GT上了
<LossesDon> 以后就方便了
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不懂的，我對桌面， X 什麼的都不知道
<LossesDon> 真舒服=w=
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg5NjMwMDAw.html
<soiamso> 移动？
<xz_handsome> 怎么说 命令找不到？
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 看了下他的Makefile, 发现他都是从system.ttf编译
<xz_handsome> soiamso
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 极其难看
<soiamso> 真的是移动。
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 那就把 system.ttf 换掉嘛
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 然后rebuild?
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 他还有一个sfd文件
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 是啊
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 中国人自己不解决就解决不了了，别指望萝卜棒子
<caleb-> namoamitafo: sfd 应该只是 source
<moriramar> caleb-: git 管理二進制文件不會給我搞出錯吧
<caleb-> 不会
<moriramar> caleb-: 好。感謝。
<caleb-> git++
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 是一个描述字体符号的
<moriramar> caleb-: 我把我所有的項目文件夾都 git 了一下。
<caleb-> moriramar: 那要小心别吧 git data 清掉了
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 而且system好像是一个点阵字体
<moriramar> caleb-: git init 了一下。開成 git 追踪修改。有時候寫檔案的時候 git 也很好用。結果沒注意把照片和電影的文件夾也做成 git 了。
<mayli> d//t
<moriramar> caleb-: 嗯。
<caleb-> binary 多的，用 git 管理没意义啊
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 问题不仅中午不能看, 英文也一塌糊涂
<caleb-> 像照片和影片
<moriramar> caleb-: 是，只是沒注意。但是都 commit 過了，我怕出錯。
<moriramar> caleb-: 所以就沒動。
<caleb-> moriramar: 把 .git 砍掉就好了
<moriramar> caleb-: 哦。我回頭分檢一下。
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 这个是/etc/font 设置成中文环境后的问题吧，如果 /etc/font 用英语设置的话，绝对不会这么难看吧
<caleb-> moriramar: 怕死的话砍前备份一下 .git
<moriramar> caleb-: 其實也還好，像舊番什麼的一般不太可能有什麼修改，git 放那就放那吧。
<xz_handsome> soiamso  命令执行不成功
<moriramar> caleb-: 新番用那個是怕我換字幕組換後悔了，用 git 還原……
<xz_handsome> sudo NVIDIA.run
<xz_handsome> run
<moriramar> caleb-: 以後備份就用 rsync 了。
<xz_handsome> 安装驱动怎么写
<Evanescence> 请问vimrc里是不是可以把'filetype plugin on' 和 'filetype indent on' 合并成 'filetype plugin indent on' ?
<xz_handsome>  sudo su NVIDIA.run -k $(uname -r) ??这个可以不？
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 是wine的一种默认的点阵字体
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 你说的对的, locale换成英语就正常了
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 你試過 winetricks 嗎？
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 干啥
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 我用winetricks调节过fontsmooth
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 那玩意折騰字體好像很方便。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 但是在wine iexplore的时候还是不正常
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 哦，那不說了。
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 程序找的字体在 /etc/font 那里通过转换规则，再找到字体
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 他用的好像是wine自身编译的system字体
<namoamitafo> soiamso: /etc/fonts不是fontconfig的?
<soiamso> namoamitafo: system.ttf 在程序里面？
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 不会吧。
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 我在源代码里面看见了
<Stricker> 宋体
<namoamitafo> soiamso: (wine src)/font/system.ttf
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 我用LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 wine iexplore看中文也正常
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 只是收索这个字体吧，没有的话自动切换到系统字体。
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 是一个点阵字体
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 我系统里面没有这个
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 字体应该还要安装到系统的字体库，
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 如果代码是通过系统调用找font的话，也不会找自己目录下面的吧
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 我以前没, 我现在fc-list看下
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 没的
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 还是那句，中国人不改，就别指望萝卜棒子会去改。萝卜棒子文也有问题但是它们没时间改。
<namoamitafo> soiamso: ==
<xz_handsome> 哈哈
<xz_handsome> 司法所的
<xz_handsome> hzs@ubuntu:~/下载$ sudo su NVIDIA.run
<xz_handsome> 未知 id：NVIDIA.run
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 是这个文件
<namoamitafo> soiamso: http://source.winehq.org/source/fonts/system.ttf
<^k^> ⇪ title: wine/fonts/system.ttf
<xz_handsome> -rwxrwxrwx 1 hzs hzs 30945418 2011-07-30 00:25 NVIDIA.run
<xz_handsome> 是执行文件 可是找不到命令？
<namoamitafo> xz_handsome: sudo $(pwd)/NVIDIA.run
<alvin_rxg> America’s Army is a free 3D tactical shooter game developed by the U.S Army
<soiamso> xz_handsome: sh NVIDIA.run
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 估计你没有看文档
<xz_handsome> 没有
<moriramar> xz_handsome: 看文檔吧……Wiki或README或Tutorial比什麼都重要。
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 要不就是 ./NVIDIS.run 估计你是dos 学坏了
<caleb-> dos 不用 ./ 的
<namoamitafo> dos用了./会提示错误
<moriramar> caleb-: 我才注意，最大的問題是那個空間費的太快了。
<xz_handsome>  sudo $(pwd)/NVIDIA.run 这个可以。。。
<caleb-> moriramar: 啥空间？
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 不可以。
<xz_handsome> 谁能解释下 。
<moriramar> caleb-: 就是給那堆mkv建git commit之後，那個空間費的呀……
<xz_handsome> 可以的我 试过了
<caleb-> moriramar: 是啊，binary 用 git 纯属蛋疼
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 如果你那样写，基本找不到工作
<xz_handsome> ？
<soiamso> xz_handsome: sudo 后 env 变了 $(pwd) 随之改变
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 是先解释$(pwd)后sudo的好不
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 哦，我一般不搞这花样
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 怕不是bash
<namoamitafo> soiamso: './'不知道是啥程序会解释成啥样子的
<xz_handsome> 还是谢谢拉
<soiamso> xz_handsome: 而且文档应该是先得到root 再运行 run 吧
<moriramar> caleb-: 悲劇了，我剛才掉了。你之前說binary用什麼？
<Stricker> sudo sh foo.run
<xz_handsome> 应该把
<caleb-> moriramar: binary diff 没有通用好方案
<moriramar> caleb-: 哦。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<caleb-> google chrome win32 是用一個專門设计给 exe 用的 binary diff
<caleb-> 让 google chrome 升级需要下载的资料变小
<caleb-> 但只适用 win32 exe
<Stricker> -.-
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 题目地址收到?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 翻 logs 了，看到了
<manmanmanman> 大家好 问个slitaz 问题：我刷了slitaz Cooking 20110531 - 31 May 2011 这个版本，	PPPOE的命令操作成功，也有显示网络连接成功，为什么还上不去网络
<soiamso> manmanmanman: ISP 名字 ？
<manmanmanman> 是slitaz linux
<manmanmanman> o
<manmanmanman> 是电信的哦
<manmanmanman> S
<manmanmanman> 这个版本有谁玩过的
<alvin_rxg> 电信出 linux 了？
<Pwnna> o.o
<manmanmanman> alvin_rxg  不是电信出的，电信卡你还来不及
<alvin_rxg> http://www.waterstorm-game.com  <== 这个游戏如何？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Waterstorm - The Game - News
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<manmanmanman> http://www.slitaz.org/cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: SliTaz GNU/Linux 中文网站
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 很麻烦啊，所有明确数值的在同一个集合，由 I p q v 操作关联的也在同一个集合
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果 Q 中 在一个集合的有偶数的数或者在明确数值的集合中就已知
<manmanmanman> 袖珍版LINUX系统 可以完全在内存中运行的，才30MB大的LINUX系统   SLITAZ
<alvin_rxg> 原来是跟 puppy, tinycore 一流的
<Stricker> .
<manmanmanman> 它是在内存中运行的  ，这个是它的强点
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我要你ac
<alvin_rxg> manmanmanman: 那样的系统多了去了
<manmanmanman> 可以无硬盘运行，
<manmanmanman> alvin_rxg  还有哪个是内存中运行，并且很小的
<alvin_rxg> manmanmanman: damn small linux, puppylinux, tinycore, cdlinux, etc....
<manmanmanman> 晕  有解答我的问题的吗：大家好 问个slitaz 问题：我刷了slitaz Cooking 20110531 - 31 May 2011 这个版本，PPPOE的命令操作成功，也有显示网络连接成功，为什么还上不去网络
<manmanmanman> alvin_rxg那些我也有了解和去运行安装过，目前比较喜欢SLITAZ 和 大便
<metbsd> 哇，，，电信出linux了。。。
<manmanmanman> 问的是ISP是哪个，我说是电信的
<Stricker> -.-
<stockss> pppoe-start
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那为什么要你上去讲你不上去
<manmanmanman> pppoe-setup  adxxxxxxxxxxx
<stockss> resolv.conf
<manmanmanman> stockss 这个要修改吗  怎么修改
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果noi遇到这种水的, 调半天真的完蛋了
<manmanmanman> stockss  hehe  我找到了，看来要修改成公共地址了
<manmanmanman> stockss  但是不明白的是，我PPP后，为什么还显示我成功连接网络了呢
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 请问有没有类似VC的跨平台的开发工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339910 我在初学C++。之前，几个朋友写了个小程序（小黑窗）。后来商量，要用VC做个窗体。但是VC写的程序不能在LINUX下过编译吧。请问，有没有什么工具，也是可视化编程，但写出的代码可以在各个平台上编译（仅需略加修改）。新人 ...
<moriramar> 丰胸的四种结果：大不一样 不大一样 一样不大 不一样大 這什麼人總結的……
<Stricker> -.-
<metbsd> 有啥用呢？
<stockss> 修改resolv.conf
<stockss> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<stockss> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<stockss> 然后ping baidu.com
<metbsd> 那么多发行版，真的不知道有啥大区别
<Pwnna> wget http://www.youtube.com/watch?v={video_id} -qO- | sed 's/\\u0026/\&/g' | sed -n "/fmt_url_map/{s/[\'\"\|]/\n/g;p}" | sed -n '/^fmt_url_map/,/videoplayback/p' | sed -e :a -e '$q;N;5,$D;ba' | tr -d '\n' | sed -e 's/\(.*\),\(.\)\{1,3\}/\1/' | wget -i - -O output.flv
<caleb-> 一千个人就有一千种发行版
<Pwnna> 厉害啊
<manmanmanman> stockss  这个也可以  http://it.zhishi.sohu.com/question/118597106.html
<caleb-> 之所以没那么多种，是因为很多人不会自己搞发行版
<manmanmanman> 搜狐问答 >>  电脑网络 >> 操作系统
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<stockss> 那个是谷歌的
<manmanmanman> stockss  等下试验去，我直接装在U盘上的
<stockss> 会被绑架
<stockss> 不会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 彻底放弃arch了
<manmanmanman> stockss  ^-^ 谢谢  不管成功与否
<caleb-> gebjgd: 改用啥了？
<metbsd> linux就是一个字，乱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备搞个lxc上arch
<gebjgd> caleb-, debian testing
<metbsd> 不停的试来试去，真正的知识没人学的
<gebjgd> caleb-, 稳定多了
<stockss> 发行版都差不多
<stockss> 不过是组织方法不同
<metbsd> 问题是，初学者会乱套的
<metbsd> 初学者都不知道入哪个，他们最主要的区别
<metbsd> 我觉得debian系和redhat系区别还是很大的
<stockss> 初学者要看什么样的人
<metbsd> 男人
<manmanmanman> metbsd 多是好事，因为难以选择，不给选择，那是因噎废食
<stockss> 认真的就学slackware
<Kandu> gebjgd: 你好像也換來換去的，發行版
<stockss> 最原始了
<gebjgd> Kandu, 没有啊。arch用了2年了
<metbsd> 太多等于没选择
<Kandu> gebjgd: 哦，用得挺多的 arch suse debian
<gebjgd> Kandu, 公司用suse
<manmanmanman> metbsd 那你真适合在天朝，呵呵
<gebjgd> Kandu, 公司用debian
<Kandu> gebjgd: 原來如此
<metbsd> 为什么啊
<caleb-> 一般谁领路的就用啥吧
<gebjgd> Kandu, 我的公司用机是opensuse
<caleb-> ubuntuer 的徒弟就用 ubuntu
<caleb-> 等到能独当一面就自己选发行版了
<manmanmanman> metbsd  当为你做主，阉割了给你，你不用选，要不连通 要不移动
<metbsd> 那么多选择，而且大部分都是由几个版本改版的，就当新版本了
<metbsd> manmanmanman 就是典型的linux用户了
<metbsd> 为什么一定要偏激呢
<metbsd> 要么很多，要么很少，才两个
<metbsd> 现在linux问题就是版本太多太乱
<metbsd> 其实找上去就那几个
<stockss> 什么乱啊
<metbsd> deb redhat, crux
<manmanmanman> metbsd  你不明白什么是生态，真正的生态是放任不管，自然淘汰
<caleb-> crux 算小众好呗
<metbsd> arch就是crux来的
<caleb-> deb rpm tgz source-based
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: wa
<caleb-> 其它都是小众
<metbsd> 这个分法比较合理
<adam8157> gebjgd: 在用lxc?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 恩
<adam8157> gebjgd: 感觉如何? 稳定否?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不错
<gebjgd> adam8157, 配合nx爽疯了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那就好, 可能要开始弄lxc的测试...
<adam8157> gebjgd: nx是?
<gebjgd> adam8157, google
<adam8157> gebjgd: lxc还可以X呢?!!!
<gebjgd> adam8157, 可以
<gebjgd> adam8157, 啥都行
<adam8157> 好吧, 看来我确实理解不深....就以为是个用到cgroup的类似chroot的东西...
<adam8157> gebjgd: 很少有人从arch转出去阿
<gebjgd> adam8157, 多了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 破包太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我就是用過arch不行用fedora的。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哦
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: fedora....
<gebjgd> adam8157, 人年纪大了就追求稳定了。不追求刺激了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 用fedora是吃多了鸦片又上冰毒的
 * adam8157 debian sid 路过
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ...
<gebjgd> adam8157, 稳定么？
<gebjgd> adam8157, sid?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 出过两次打包相关的问题, 其它一切ok
<adam8157> gebjgd: 小毛病也有啦
<gebjgd> adam8157, 算了。我还是先testing
<caleb-> gebjgd: stable + lxc sid
 * adam8157 一直在犹豫要不要转arch
<gebjgd> caleb-, 好疼。。。
<caleb-> new supercomputer, which is 200 Tflops and 43rd in the latest TOP500 (June 2011), is based on Debian Squeeze.
<gebjgd> adam8157, 转吧
<gebjgd> adam8157, XD
<caleb-> adam8157: 转出吧，表用啥鬼 arch 了
<adam8157> caleb-: ?
<adam8157> caleb-: 现在还是debian sid
<caleb-> arch user 只会说又新又稳定，其实是既不够新也不够稳定
<stockss> 用Slackware吧
<gebjgd> caleb-, 用arch是为了刺激
<ilovezoe> 转arch.
<zoe> ilovezoe, 我就是zoe
<moriramar> caleb-: 要新哪個新？
<zoe> ilovezoe, 来爱我吧
<ilovezoe> 。。。
<alexander> Hi，以上几位，我现在就用着Arch，几年了，感觉很好，也没出过什么毛病。
<iamzoe> ilovezoe, hi there
<iamzoe> alexander, 试试看hplip和hotot
<krfantasy> 问一下，我安装texlive后，修改了PATH，但是不起作用，这是为什么？
<iamzoe> alexander, 有惊喜
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 43.89% (Lv9)
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||____________________] 35.59% (Lv8)
<mugebjgd> 考
<gebjgdmu> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgdmu今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.65% (Lv5)
<stockss> jrrp
 * Oicebot stockss今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 29.22% (Lv6)
<gebjgd> !rppk stockss
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 16，砸在s tockss的头上，获得了 101 点经验值！
<gebjgd> !rppk stockss
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 13，砸倒了s tockss，获得了 111 点经验值！
<gebjgd> !rppk stockss
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 4.8% (Lv1)
<stockss> jrrp
 * Oicebot stockss今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 29.22% (Lv6)
<gebjgd> !rppk namoamitafo
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，stockss姨妈。
<lubotu2`> gebjgd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<namoamitafo> jrpp
<gplfeng> blogspot貌似解禁了
<CyrusYzGTt> gplfeng§ 絕對沒有，我的博客到現在都無法更新
<gplfeng> 可以访问
<stockss> !rppk stockss
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着stockss。
<stockss> !rppk Oicebot
<gebjgd> !rppk stockss
<Oicebot> stockss掷出了1，完全没打中O icebot，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 19，用仙人球砸了stockss，stockss 损失了 87 点经验值！
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 19，狠狠抽打了s tockss，获得了 96 点经验值！
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 4.8% (Lv1)
<Kandu> jrrp
 * Oicebot Kandu今日的人品指数：[||||||||_______________________] 24.97% (Lv5)
<namoamitafo> jrrp
<gebjgd> !rppk stockss
<gplfeng> http://boitblog.blogspot.com/我刚才访问这个网址没被重置
<stockss> 哈哈
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我给你一个std
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 给样例
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我的博客都是鏈接被重置，。，。
<stockss> Oicebot今日的人品指数:[_______________________] 0.00% (Lv0)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 样例就是那上面的
<gebjgd> !rppk stockss
<gplfeng> 你的博客地址是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我用数据生成器出一个
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 求数据
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他评测的数据只有1组, 随机大数据
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 求大数据
<happyaron> again，又要更新debian new maintainer's guide了。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/yZP0E07m (input)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/Gjh34UjA (output
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我生成的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有问题啊，Case 1 output 的 707391378 哪里来的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我的问题
<adam8157> jrrp
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚才看了下他的数据生成器, 是随机出的, 好像没啥规律
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ac 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: cod
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: code
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我再简化一下
<spirit_Avril> 最近有什么新鲜事嘛?
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你wine么
<namoamitafo> 原来sogou用rhel
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求mldonkey编译需要的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339919 我编译安装mldonkey他需要ocaml-3.12.0.tar.gz 但是他的那个链接好像报废了 我google也找不到 请问有谁编译过mldonkey的在他的patches 文件夹里 谢谢请发给我把 我的邮箱a365039311@gmail.com 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 365039311 — 2011-07-30 18:11
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: http://dpaste.com/582164/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 处理奇偶性蛮巧的, 我for for扫的, 和twb的程序一样, 不过, 没按秩合并?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 用不着吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: o
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 告訴她，，mldonkey的腳本就有自動下的，，除非她沒有安裝ocaml的編譯依賴
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我查了下我的代码, 还排序了, 比较烦
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 从来不用
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 用wine干吗？
<ming_> 我崩溃 安装了163的源后 安装软件时提示无法验证GPG
<mayli2> hello
<ming_> 咋整阿？？
<^k^> mayli2, 好  ㍪ 
<namoamitafo> ming_: ......
<ming_> 怎么了？
<happyaron> ming_: 换中科大的源试试呢
<ming_> 好吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一直写按秩合并的.
<ming_> 妈的 我就想安装个QQ 搞死我了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: pascal怎么做这个
<namoamitafo> Kandu: a b c
<namoamitafo> ming_: 装啥qq......
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 也有可能是a b
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我现在要读入
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 类似readln(a, b, c);
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 但是如果c不存在也不报错的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 有啥办法? 除了string读进来人工分割
<gebjgd> ming_, 有webqq
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: NOI 2007 项链工厂 好写么?
<gebjgd> ming_, 装毛qq阿
<namoamitafo> ming_: 用pidgin
<ming_> 我想试试那个自带的阿
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, pidgin太坑爹了
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: ?
<ming_> 就所PINDGIN
<ming_> 现在问题无法验证GPG
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, pidgin的qq不行
<ming_> 真NM肯爹阿
<gebjgd> ming_, webqq就够了
<ming_> 现在所解决无法验证GPG的问题哦
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 可以
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: libqq
<ming_> 可以了？
<ming_> 你怎么搞的阿
<namoamitafo> ming_: google: libqq 2010
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 照样锁
<ming_> 好吧
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 锁我的账户刚刚的
<gebjgd> ming_, 听哥的，用webqq。
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: ä½ nx
<gebjgd> ming_, 稳定不锁账户
<ming_> ～～～～
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 对，我用nx
<ming_> 你们都是哥
<gebjgd> ming_, 哥确实是哥。不是姐
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你不知道慢机子上跑webq有多累
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 不累
<caleb-> happyaron: debian new maintainer's guide 怎么了？
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我用了1年多了
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你啥机子啊
<ming_> 中科大的源 还是无法解决 GPG验证问题
<caleb-> ming_: 换源
<happyaron> caleb-: 一堆更新，中文版又残缺不全了。
<ming_> 换N个了
<ming_> 你用哪个阿
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 2004年的笔记本
<caleb-> happyaron: 最近那个想取代 mentors 的不知好了没
<happyaron> caleb-: 不知道。
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, celeron 1.3 512内存。20G硬盘
<ming_> 阿阿阿阿阿阿阿
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 你qq一直挂着?
<caleb-> 话说 minghua 不知跑哪去了
<caleb-> minghua 好像消失三年了
<zwhuang> 虚拟xp，用什么虚拟机好哇？
<caleb-> zwhuang: vbox
<CyrusYzGTt> ming_ 貌似就是 minghua ，是不，，至於你信不信，反正我信了。。是吧
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, qq pidgin xchat都挂着
<zwhuang> caleb-: vbox怎么装啊？
<caleb-> ming_ 应该不是 minghua 吧
<ming_> 。。。。
<ming_> 当时不是
<ming_> 我就用过一个名字
<ming_> 就所ming
<namoamitafo> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/165624
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 换字体
<namoamitafo> happyaron: wine里面的情况
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 那就不知道了。
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 换到en_US.UTF-8没那种问题
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教wget和mplayer一起使用的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339925 我使用wget -O - url1 url2 |mplayer - 的方式试图用mplayer 播放多个在线视频，总是在播完第一个视频之后mplayer卡住，请教合适的方法，感谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 damekko — 2011-07-30 18:57
 * yunfan 欲海慈航活菩萨，榻上度人欢喜佛
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 而且中文显示也没问题了.
<caleb-> yunfan: 苍井老师？
<happyaron> o
<yunfan> caleb-: 没有  我只是看到豆瓣上有个人的签名是这个 很有意思而已
<moriramar> caleb-: 我怎麼想到釋永信了。
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/55717.html
<caleb-> 釋永信怎能算是活菩萨？
<roylez_> happyaron: aron the harpy
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦，你要找那个aron？
<gebjgd> caleb-, 屎泳信是谁？
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席 the 面
<roylez_> happyaron: 。。。下次
<gebjgd> caleb-, 屎泳信是谁？
<gebjgd> caleb-, 屎泳信是谁？
<gebjgd> caleb-, 屎泳信是谁？
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不懂
<ilovezoe> sed新人问，sed -n '1,/foo/'p quote.txt 是什么意思？为什么会把不匹配的也打印出来？
<Kandu> 奇怪 opera 對 textarea 的處理，不會繼承父元素的 css
<Kandu> 背景色不會繼承
<ilovezoe> 知道了。错的书害死人啊
<namoamitafo> wine的字体渲染自己搞一套==
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 就是说, 有的时候我遇到可变长输入
<namoamitafo> Kandu: a b c
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 或者a b
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 2种情况
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 想來只有字串了，加個 GetToken 函數
<caleb-> happyaron: http://gitorious.org/pkg-goodbye # 邪恶的 deb 打包法
<^k^> ⇪ title: pkg-goodbye - Gitorious
 * Kandu 打雷了，關機
<caleb-> Kandu: 用电池
<happyaron> caleb-: ...
<moriramar> caleb-: 為什麼打雷要用電池？
<caleb-> moriramar: 不接地就不怕打雷啊
<void1> 有人推荐一个文件比较工具吗？
<caleb-> void1: diff
<moriramar> caleb-: 啊？接地反而怕呀？
<void1> gui下的文件比较工具
<moriramar> caleb-: 我目前打雷天都開機的。
<caleb-> moriramar: 很多人不是雷击电脑就坏了么？
<void1> caleb-: diff是给机器看的，不是给人看的
<CyrusYzGTt> vim的某個mod
<caleb-> moriramar: 然后就穿越了
<moriramar> caleb-: ……後面這個就算了。
<caleb-> void1: 那是你用法不对。用 diff -Nurb
<moriramar> caleb-: 有線上網什麼的有沒有問題啊？
<caleb-> moriramar: 网线没事的
<caleb-> diff -Nurb (diff -牛逼)
<caleb-> void1: diff 有很多 cli/gui frontend 的
<void1> 比如说
<namoamitafo> gvimdiff!
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • refresh怎么用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339930 Quote: /* First, we set up the program and the initial curses calls. */ #include <unistd.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <curses.h> #include <string.h> #define PW_LEN 25 #define NAME_LEN 256 int main() { char name[NAME_LEN]; char password[PW_LEN]; char *real_password = "xyzzy"; int i = 0; initscr(); move(5, 10); printw("%s", "Please login:"); ...
<caleb-> 话说 java 7 有超级大 bug
<caleb-> 据说那 bug 可能也出现在某些 java 6 里
<namoamitafo> Kandu: gettoken是啥
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我用pos, copy分割
<Kandu> caleb-: 变压器被我烧坏了，本来是电池变压 220v 用的。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 自定义的取词。 pos copy 也好的
<moriramar> 我暈，上來就是個問題，怎麼msmtp和ssmtp這兩個之前還要挑一個……
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, mgdiff就够了
<moriramar1> 啊，我對這個神技殺、抱妹殺、回憶殺的世界彻底絕望了。
<namoamitafo> moriramar1: 阿弥陀佛
<CyrusYzGTt> .那好，，買張動車票吧
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 呃……我是說作品世界。這個世界還沒絕望呢……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 那好給那些作品的作者每人一張動車票
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 買不起，您代勞。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 買黃牛票
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: ……那不更貴嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 給港幣就是了，
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 沒。
<roylez_> happyaron: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac222732/
<ilovezoe> 现在还有卧铺卖么？
<happyaron> roylez_: acfun的链接一律过滤掉
<happyaron> ilovezoe: 哪天的？
<roylez_> happyaron: nnnd
<ilovezoe> happyaron: beijing to chongqing. 有没？
<roylez_> happyaron: 下次我给你看，你5分钟只能不发感想给我就把你踢了
<happyaron> ilovezoe: 我说哪天的
<happyaron> roylez_: 那我回来ban你五分钟。
<happyaron> lol
<ilovezoe> happyaron: 同学说，都没有得卖。。8.9
<ilovezoe> 8月9号
<happyaron> ilovezoe: 那就木有办法了
<happyaron> ilovezoe: 坐火车，不体验一下硬座怎么能行
<ilovezoe> ...铁道部。。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 5:46hrs... 又开始用Swaple
<Pwnna> 了
<Pwnna> 好像又得重启了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...唉，，我現在最高到6G。。。，
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: free -m 如何？
<Pwnna> 我现在是swappiness = 0 >_>
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 額，，我現在跟之前給你看的差不多，，不過就是  vm.swappines=3 :-)
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> cached没有上升吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 上升了，，不過，不知道爲什麼 總是自動釋放，，看來fedora的內核團隊果然厲害
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=339936
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一些关于预装ubuntu本本的真相
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在就没有释放。
<Pwnna> >_>
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...試試註銷再登錄看看，不要重啓。。。--
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 那个估计没用。
<Pwnna> 我待会儿试试。
<Pwnna> 现在还可以用
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試吧，這是沒辦法的辦法
<Pwnna> 勉强。不要打开700tab就可以了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...這麼多。。。
<Pwnna> 》。》
<Pwnna>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pwnna> Mem:          3761       3631        129          0          8       2460
<Pwnna> -/+ buffers/cache:       1162       2598
<Pwnna> Swap:         3890        253       3637
<Pwnna> 这个要令我疯掉了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你是不是臺式機？
<Pwnna> 笔记本
<moriramar1> /sbin/sysctl vm.swappiness
<moriramar1> vm.swappiness = 60
<moriramar1> 這個60是什麼意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 額，，無解了，，
<zhiwei> 用ubuntu11.04老是卡死
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 一些关于预装ubuntu本本的真相 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339936 我不知道这算不算一条新闻，但这是我的所见所闻。——好吧，我来做一回真相帝.... 声明：以下仅为事实记录，不带有任何感情色彩，不代表任何一方的立场。 高考完无聊在家，突然很蛋疼地跑到联想专卖店实习。 然后我发现了一些..... ...
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是zhiwei也有我们的问题？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 不是机器人吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 沒有 是 moriramar1 問 vm.swappines的問題
<Pwnna> zhiwei: ...像吗？
<zhiwei> 现在看来不像
<Pwnna> 你能问问吗？我正在debug
<zhiwei> 问什么？
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 是的。
<zhiwei> 怎样快速向你发起消息？每次切换输入法然后 Pwnna: 然后再切换回来打字很不方便
<Evanescence> 我在vimrc里设置了 autocmd FileType python set omnifunc=pythoncomplete#Complete ，但是好像打开python文件，试了下，Ctrl-x,Ctrl-o并没有补全啊？怎么弄的？
<zhiwei> Evanescence: 插件没安装吧
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 直接说英文？
<zhiwei> table键在这里也能用啊
<Evanescence> vim的错误说是omnicomp not set
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我不理解你的意思。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我机器老是卡死
<Pwnna> 哦
<zhiwei> 机器配置绝对一流
<Pwnna> 你看看free -m是什么
<Pwnna> 我也一样
<Evanescence> zhiwei: 安装什么插件？
<Pwnna> 我马上得重启了。。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 1918       1268        650          0         45        630
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 全部的
<zhiwei> Pwnna:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<zhiwei> Mem:          1918       1268        650          0         45        630
<zhiwei> -/+ buffers/cache:        592       1326
<zhiwei> Swap:         3908          0       3908
<Pwnna> huh
<Pwnna> 什么时候卡死？
<Pwnna> 上一次？
<Pwnna> 上一次重启？
<Pwnna> 时间。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 刚才
<moriramar1> Pwnna: 又找到基友了？您后宮開的真快呢。
<Pwnna> moriramar1: ?
<Pwnna> zhiwei: ... 什么时候卡死？什么时候重启？
<Pwnna> uptime是什么？
<zhiwei> Pwnna:  21:10:22 up 56 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.07, 0.11
<Pwnna> 上一次卡死是什么时候？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..應該是。。一個小時都沒到。。
<Pwnna> 对。
<Pwnna> 如果上次卡死是58min.
<CyrusYzGTt> 才56分鐘就這麼厲害，，開服務器？？/
<Pwnna> 那么就又找到跟我们一样那个问题的
<ilovezoe> 。。
<ilovezoe> 把图形关了。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 他的内存只有2GB, 代表他估计每3-4小时的重启。
<Pwnna> ilovezoe: 没用。
<Pwnna> 是kernel 的问题
<Pwnna> 马上得重启了
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我的是i386 desktop
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我不管。你上次卡死是在重启之前吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 估計是 kernel pannic && syscall 和 cgroup的問題
<Pwnna> .. 不清楚了。
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我应该怎么解决这个问题呀？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你试过drop_cache吗？
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 你们遇到过吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..不太清楚是否一個問題
<zhiwei> 我是在用chromium加载网页时遇到的这个问题
<zhiwei> 卡死
<Pwnna> zhiwei: ...什么时候重启的？
<Pwnna> 什么时候卡死的？
<zhiwei> 一个小时前
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 自动重启?
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 估计是的了
<Pwnna> 不是。卡死了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我是通過編譯 3.0內核的 firmware進 2.6.38解決的
<Pwnna> 没有反应。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: fglrx..
<zhiwei> 一小半小时前卡死，我等了四十分钟，然后还是在死的状态，于是我就重启了
<zhiwei> 用电源键重启的
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你们都是?
<zhiwei> 鼠标、键盘都不能用
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 症状一抹一样
<Pwnna> 一模一样
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我是核芯顯卡+GT550M
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我的是desktop，你的是server？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你试试这个http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87061
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我也是Desktop
<Pwnna> zhiwei: uname -a?
<Pwnna> Linux ulti-laptop 2.6.39.3-candela #1 SMP Sat Jul 16 12:55:43 CST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zhiwei> Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Pwnna> 恩。
<Pwnna> 看来2.6.x都有这个问题。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你呢？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你推广的太快了吧
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你的症状跟我一样
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 2.6.x ......
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 应该怎么解决？现在能安装3.0了么？
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 不是我的问题。
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我不行。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 安装3.0后如何？
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 这个有人找上门啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我用 2.6.38.8-35出現過。現在 2.6.38.8-38內核 x86_64
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 2.6.x这个涵盖面太广了吧
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 38+?
<tusooa> ls
<Pwnna> 开心了吗？
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 这个问题很让人头痛呀
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 一样。我都一个月了
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 这样
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你应该找到问题根源所在的代码
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: ...我不懂linux内核啊。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 然后diff
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 嗯，，不過，我升級內存臨時解決了。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: o.o?
<Pwnna> 什么时候？
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我的是公司刚给配置的电脑
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你现在每隔几个小时出现这个问题？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87061
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 配置？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 说不清楚，有时是五个左右吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 試試 只編譯安裝3.0的 firemware進2.6內核，
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 恩。跟我一样。
<Pwnna> 不对
<Pwnna> 你是2GB内存
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我现在每天中午都是关机，然后一小时后再开机
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你那個腳本不需要，。，。
<zhiwei> 如果一直开的话就出问题
<Pwnna> 我可以撑到9小时。
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 对
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 这样。
<Pwnna> 你要观察你的free -m
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我現在可以撐52小時
<zhiwei> Pwnna: CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得这是Ubuntu11.04特有的问题
<zhiwei> 这个让我相当不爽
<Pwnna> 有一行叫做cached. 这个东西是linux kernel把内存cached掉，提高速度的。按道理来说，如果软件需要内存，linux会自动释放cached掉的内存。我们现在怀疑是linux kernel不释放，到成内存耗尽。所以卡死。
<Pwnna> free -m里。。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: yours?
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: http://www.thehosthelpers.com/general-chat/linux-kernel-bug(severe-memory-leak-or-not-releasing-cached-memory)/
<^k^> ⇪ title: linux kernel bug?(severe memory leak or not releasing cached memory)
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: yes
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 我用fedora 15GNOME3 x86_64
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 有很多信息。。看看吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 對了我就是將那個3.0的模塊編譯安裝進 2.6內核了
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你现在要观察你的cached 和swap
<Pwnna> 应该是Cached上升。。到了2-3小时（由于你是2GB内存）的时候, free还剩下100mb. 然后电脑开始卡，swap used上升。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: cached 630多
<Pwnna> 等到swap被用完后你就会卡死。
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 恩。。还要等1-2小时
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: swappiness
<Pwnna> 我们都在观察。。多上聊天室
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 那个是干啥的
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 用swap的可能性
<Pwnna> 100最有可能有swap
<Pwnna> 0不太可能用Swap
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我是不是可以写个脚本，当cached达到某个值时，我就drop掉可以么？
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我写了
<Pwnna> 对我没用
<zhiwei> 我的swap设置了4G多
<Pwnna> zhiwei: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87061
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 为何没用？
<Pwnna> 你试试
<Pwnna> 我也不知道。
<Pwnna> 对我基本没用。
<Pwnna> 延长时间而已。。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 这个脚本是你写的？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 还在吗？
<moriramar1> zhiwei: 他被禁言了。
<moriramar1> zhiwei: 還要等會。
<zhiwei> moriramar1: 这个怎么会被禁言呢
<zhiwei> moriramar1: 我不太会用IRC
<moriramar1> zhiwei: 他說話太快了，今天 ^k^ 好像不卡。
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 说话速度太快
<moriramar1> zhiwei: 在這說話太快會被禁言，他這是第2次，應該要有個一段時間。
<zhiwei> moriramar1: 问个问题，我ubuntu上安装sshpass也不起作用。
<moriramar1> Pwnna: 你出去換個ID再進來吧。
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 2.6.38?
<zhiwei> 是的
<moriramar1> zhiwei: sshpass？
<zhiwei> moriramar1: 嗯
<moriramar1> zhiwei: 我沒折騰過OpenSSh，不知道。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 你升级内核了?
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你试试吧。。有用就好，没用跟我的问题一样。不行我们去bug report ( 加上 CyrusYzGTt )。多上IRC. 否则我们的势力不够大(*咳嗽* namoamitafo)... -.- 打字太快也是问题。>.>
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 嗯升級到 2.6.38-38了
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我用sshpass时，每次运行到这一步就卡住了：debug1: Next authentication method: password
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 嗯升級到 2.6.38-38了,並且將 3.0的firmware編譯安裝進去
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 看看这个sshpass是怎么回事，为何不能用呢？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 内核升级到3.0
<zhiwei> 我现在需要用这个东西
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ,,,這個我沒有用過，，不用問我。問有VPS的
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: .... fglrx... 没办法。。
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 不知到了。
<zhiwei> ubuntu bug挺多的，你们用过 davfs2吗？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-3.0.y.git;a=commit;h=077b1f83a69d94f2918630a882d74939baca0bce
<^k^> ⇪ title: git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-3.0.y.git/commit
<Pwnna> 太卡了。。我得重启
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么不说话了？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 读完 a b 后看下一个字符是不是空格
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..你問的我不會
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 看来好像就是这个。
<CyrusYzGTt> 21:32:29 up 1 day,  6:44,  6 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.21, 0.27
<Pwnna> 等一下。。
<Pwnna> 我先得重启。 namoamitafo 待会儿能给我再发一次吗？
<Pwnna> 谢谢。
<Pwnna> brb
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 那个脚本，echo SUDO_PASSWORD 这里的password是我的帐户密码吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有24小時就
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: pascal要处理很繁, 特别是读入'\n'这种, 很麻烦
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 不是
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 这个脚本你就用sudo ./script 来运行吧
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..是的，，這是很簡單很笨的方案
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 他是一个新backend
<Pwnna> 不是这个问题？
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 不知道了。
<Pwnna> 等一下
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 好些是说可以用手工方法监视cleancache
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 必須要配合權限管理
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 是3.0引入的新机制
<zhiwei> 我用ubuntu没多久，这些都还不太懂
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 这里有个介绍, 我看不懂
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-3.0.y.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/vm/cleancache.txt;h=36c367c730843df95200eaa4223842ff2ad8a536;hb=HEAD
<CyrusYzGTt> free -m -lt
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 有个介绍, 看不懂
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-3.0.y.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/vm/cleancache.txt;h=36c367c730843df95200eaa4223842ff2ad8a536;hb=HEAD
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 我就是將這個編譯安裝進firmware進2.6的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C/C++的FS可以是'\n', '\t', ' '等等, 但是pascal只有\n
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 当处理string的时候
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道你在說什麼……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 還有一個跟 cgroup有關的 syscall也是死機和變慢的原因
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 就是說你給的那個鏈接我早就用了
<moriramar1> moriramar1: 我幾時給你鏈接了……
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: ^
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 打錯了，，是給 namoamitafo 的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§  我就是將這個編譯安裝進firmware進2.6的
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 這你也能打錯？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu10.10操作系统中如何注释掉gamit安装报错到函数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339942 本人在ubuntu10.10系统上安装gamit/globk软件10.34，安装过程中提示错误，如何在头文件中注释掉报错到函数。 报错函数如下（直接去了最后一部分） —————————————————————————————— a - fm ...
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§  還有一個跟 cgroup有關的 syscall也是死機和變慢的原因
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ ...呃呃，，
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 难怪我 login 后变得很慢
<moriramar1> 算了，我還是改名叫harpyarron吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 我看名字感覺你跟 namoamitafo 是同一個人
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: cgroup很复杂
<moriramar1> 這樣好讓其它人漲經驗。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 新的內核已經解決了
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt:  Pwnna: 另外我还有个问题问，我用不到这个软件Gwibber，我已经卸载掉了，但是用 update manager更新时还是会有 twitter for Gwibber, gtalk for Gwibber的更新，这个怎么回事？
 * harpyaron <- 經驗寳寳
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ...如果是 yum我起碼能教你。。
<zhiwei> 这个到底是怎么回事呀？用purge也不能完全删除某软件
<harpyaron> zhiwei: 你只删了這個，沒删下面的信賴？
<harpyaron> 依賴……
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 笔记本只好先放弃 systemd 了
<zhiwei> harpyaron: 怎么删除呀？
<zhiwei> harpyaron: 难道要让我用locate 命令查找到所有东西，然后再一一删除？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 我用f15早就用systemd了。。
<harpyaron> zhiwei: Ubuntu 我記得有個 cleaner 工具，話說打開始就應該用aptitude 删除，那玩意能自動處理。
<Pwnna> ok
<zhiwei> harpyaron: apt-get这个东西的这一点让我实在很无语。
<Pwnna> 刚刚说到哪里了？
<zhiwei> 没有yum好用
<harpyaron> zhiwei: 上Gentoo！
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 本来用是为了快速启动，现在能否启动不确定性很大，只能放弃了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 我這裏沒問題除了那個西遊記
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 没有yum好用
<zhiwei> namoamitafo: 这个apt-get还不能查看软件的版本。
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 那应该尝试用aptitude
<zhiwei> 要查看的话，会很麻烦
<zhiwei> 也有方法可以查看
<zhiwei> namoamitafo: 谢谢啦，我现在试试
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: apt-cache policy foo
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: aptitude需要man以及reference
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 很强大的
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 有很多功能我不清楚, 例如aptitude特有的正则表达式
<zhiwei> 我安装上试试aptitude
<Pwnna> zhiwei, CyrusYzGTt: 找到了什么新的线索了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有，，
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我也没找到，不会找。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 就是貌似 fedora的內核解決了這個問題 2.6.38-38
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我觉得这个问题和chrome浏览器有关系吧？
<zhiwei> 以前都是用chrome浏览器导致这个问题。我是指使用ubuntu11.04beta版的时候
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: 那东西开始感觉好像没比apt-get多啥功能, 多看wiki, debian-reference, man, 多用用就知道很强大了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 项链工厂 好写么?
<zhiwei> namoamitafo: 看apt-get的wiki和man？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 难写，调试极其麻烦
<namoamitafo> zhiwei: aptitude
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 幸亏我有数据
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我先开始也是这么觉得的
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 跟这个没关系。。
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 就是linux不释放cached
<Pwnna> 导致系统认为没有内存了
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你英语如何？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 不是
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 和文件系统的实现也有关系
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 那怎么解释？
<Pwnna> 我把swap关掉
<Pwnna> 等到cached占只剩下100MB的时候就开是卡
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 我不是特别清楚, 但是看文章好像说他还会把文件系统的东西直接在内存里面实现
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我的英语一般
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 对。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 必要的时候才写入
<Pwnna> 就是的。
<Pwnna> 我不知道细节。。
<Pwnna> 跟Cached有关。
<Pwnna> 肯定了
<Pwnna> 因为他不释放
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我在外国过网上写了这个问题
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我看到你发的链接了，那个应该是你写的吧
<Pwnna> 是的
<Pwnna> 里面还有一个去askubuntu的链接
<Pwnna> 里面信息更加的详细
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 那个脚本，我把password改成自己的，然后 ./script & 2>&1 执行可以不？
<zhiwei>  ./script >/dev/null & 2>&1
<Pwnna> 不知道。
<Pwnna> 我就用sudo ./script
<Suntxy> 怎么样获取me-tv可用的频道信息呢？
<Pwnna> 不是我写的。
<Pwnna> 对我也没太大的作用
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 关键是它有输出
<zhiwei> 总不能专门来开个终端吧
<Pwnna> ...
<zhiwei> 我们可以把输出打到日志里
<Pwnna> 我就是这样的
<Pwnna> 反正我也是一天到晚开终端
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是把点修改写到段修改里面去的还是单独写
<yw> 我想问些问题
<yw> 我这儿是dell笔记本,自带块无线网卡,但信号不好,就加了个卡皇,
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 当作段修改
<zhiwei> Pwnna: ./drop_caches.sh > drop_caches_log & 我是这样执行的
<Pwnna> 哦。
<Pwnna> 你试试吧
<zhiwei> 不知道能撑多久
<tusooa> happyaron: 拜见aron
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=339936
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一些关于预装ubuntu本本的真相
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 你每次都被拜见么
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: aron无视你的拜见
<knownbad> Suntxy: man w_scan 看看
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2425760#p2425760
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一些关于预装ubuntu本本的真相
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我会多多登录IRC的，关于这个卡死的问题，有进展了给说声，先谢谢啦。
<happyaron> tusooa: 拜见 tusooa
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 没。。。
<hzs_> %m
<happyaron> 我来拜一遍哈
<vincent_> 我安装了ibus，装了pinying wubi,但到input method里只能看到pinying
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见 adam
<vincent_> 谁知道卡？
<happyaron> caleb-: 拜见前辈
<happyaron> centerpoint: 拜见原点
<adam8157> happyaron: hi
<MaskRay> soiamso: 看到一段神奇的 Arrow 应用：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/449394/
<happyaron> copyleft_: 拜见 copy right <-> left
<happyaron> edison0354: 拜见爱迪生
<happyaron> 拜见五羊
<happyaron> 拜见 gebj
<edison0354> happyaron: 平身
<happyaron> 拜见 GNUdog
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu恢复默认顶部及底部面板 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339947 ALT+F2打开终端，终端窗口打开之后，立即在提示符后面输入下列命令： gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel （注意：每个斜杠 “/” 后面没有空格，清除桌面） 接下来输入下列命令： rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel 最后还需要执行： pkill gnome-panel  ...
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<MaskRay> soiamso: 定义好 instance 后简单的一句 runSF (mapA (delay 0)) 就能做到。。
<happyaron> 拜见能人
<zhiwei> Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<happyaron> 拜见kk和kk他爸
<zhiwei> 这个问题有人解决么？
<happyaron> 再拜kk和kk他爸，别+q我咯。
<happyaron> 拜见 mask ray
<zhiwei> 难道要卸载掉gedit,然后用sudoer 安装？
<happyaron> 拜见色色
<happyaron> 拜见hello world
<happyaron> zhiwei: 这个不用解
<happyaron> zhiwei: 一个warning，不影响你使用
<MaskRay> 拜见 aron, Cyrus, 爱迪生, 凤凰
<zhiwei> happyaron: 但是我看它不爽
<MaskRay> 拜见吐水鸭 tusooa
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<zhiwei> 我知道是因为用户没法访问/root目录的原因
<happyaron> 对，再拜吐水鸭
<happyaron> zhiwei: 问题是你何必要一定能访问呢
<happyaron> zhiwei: 不能更改root的文件的权限，才是正常的权限。
<happyaron> 拜见 pwn na
<tusooa> MaskRay: happyaron: 叫什么都好,怎么叫这个的
<happyaron> 拜见 主席 the 面，和 主席 the 面 the 下划线
<zhiwei> happyaron: 我觉得改下gedit的配置，让它从 ~/下找这个文件比较好
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 记不住……记谐音就容易了
<phoenixlzx> 额...我也被拜见了
<happyaron> zhiwei: no idea
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 还没拜到你
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: MaskRay拜见的
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 原来被拜见的感觉并不怎么样
<happyaron> 拜见 so i am so
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 拜见面具光
<happyaron> 拜见 文森特 the 下划线
<happyaron> 拜见 凤凰 lzx
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 别败了，整个room就你一个在这到处败
<phoenixlzx> 下划线怎么说？underline?
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 败 凤凰 lzx
<MaskRay> 呃……刚摆完就消失了。。
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 你再败我小心我把你的玉照贴到坛子里...还有...恩恩...去败别人吧，乖
<phoenixlzx> 嗯？没人吱声了...
<phoenixlzx> Google+大放送！需要Google+邀请的请吱声！Google+访问方法在这个帖子的最下面：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=339889
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在ThinkPad T420上安装Archlinux
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<phoenixlzx> 吐水鸦吱声了...需要Google+么？
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 似乎没意思.再说,别叫那.
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 好吧...我跟aron学得...Google+很不错，我觉得比facebook好玩，并且功能相当强大
<NoIE> 误打误撞，已经有google+了。
<MaskRay> 玩不来
<tusooa> facebook? 不用./me 用twitter
<phoenixlzx> 添加到hosts就行了 ：203.208.46.29 plus.Google.com
<phoenixlzx> 203.208.46.29 talkgadget.google.com
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 不必了.吾已经有s.s.h了
<tusooa> .
<phoenixlzx> s .....sh我还不会用呢，惭愧
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我去睡了。明天去青岛。。。
<Pwnna> 有问题的话把free -m; uptime等有关信息paste到某个地方
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 給我郵寄幾個青島特產。。運費你出
<Pwnna> 。。。
<MaskRay> 惭愧，还不会用 vpn
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 几个月前我和你一样...惭愧
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没事,吾也不会.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 已经219 lines
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 汝教吾s。。。。。。。。。sh可否
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/fq-%E7%BF%BB%E5%A2%99.bash
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: “一般用法” -fND 就好了，最多加上 -C，再加上 -XY
<tusooa> 现在bash的脚本基本都没啥维护了...
<phoenixlzx> tusooa MaskRay，败你们两
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 这个还要注册么
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: Scripts/fq-%E7%BF%BB%E5%A2%99.bash Libraries/Scripts/scriptFunctions Scripts/scripts-bones/sssh 下这几个就行了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 原来你这是定期更新密码的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 到底怎么让erc禁用行号啊?还是不会
<Kandu> happyaron: 晚上好
<tusooa> MaskRay: 免费的啊.没办法
<Kandu> good n8
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我用 Expect 重写
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 你的sh好个人化，我还得改才能用额
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那就是expect的啊
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 主要是改配置的.
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: ~/.*shrc
<phoenixlzx> 好了...我要先去睡了...886...
<tusooa> 加个path.
<tusooa> 3个脚本可以都放在同一个目录下
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 我加书签了，明天细看
<tusooa> 然后把这目录加入path
<tusooa> 如果不用改密码的话,要那sssh就行了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 果断wa
<tusooa> MaskRay: haskell是强制缩进的?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有一个问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 请教
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如说如果CS i j
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 结果j后面一个就是i了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是算环上的还是拆成直线
<MaskRay> tusooa: 用缩进区分代码归属，不是强制的，也可以用 {} ; 之类分隔
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 早就没印象了。。
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ib-ruby 还以为是ruby写的bot.
<roylez_> ib-ruby 不是interactive brokers的接口吗
<MaskRay> tusooa: sssh 是不是执行了会占着终端的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 可以用dtach之类的.
<MaskRay> tusooa: fork 就好了
<MaskRay> tusooa: dtach 用不来
<tusooa> MaskRay: fork有时候会有问题的.
<tusooa> 或者用screen也可以
<tusooa> tmux也可以
<MaskRay> tusooa: if {[fork]} exit; disconnect
<tusooa> 要让它不读取终端输入
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这个就是在后台执行，Expect 里用的
<tusooa> 有些ssh服务器会提示press one key to exit之类
<MaskRay> ?
<tusooa> 还是用dtach比较好.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 奇怪的错误
<ineed> OT_iux: 在吗？
<hzs_> 天不早了  大家都洗洗睡吧。。
<ineed> 请问c语言的库函数中有连接服务器的函数吗？
<ineed> 想写一个邮箱客户端，但不知用哪个库函数连接服务器
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 在?
<ineed> namoamitafo: 你能帮我吗？
<namoamitafo> ineed: 不会
<namoamitafo> ineed: 不会C
<ineed> namoamitafo: 那你知道用什么函数吗？
<namoamitafo> ineed: 不知道, 网络不懂
<ineed> namoamitafo: 天黑了
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 在，寫東西並看 mtv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3yZgTkNgs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 有个低级的问题
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我现在有若干种输入方式
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 例如C
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 一种是C
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 一种是CS i j
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 怎么写最方便
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不懂什麼意思
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我直接拿题说话吧
<namoamitafo> Kandu: http://judge.noi.cn/problem?id=1148
<namoamitafo> Kandu: http://pastebin.com/t1na8jLb
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 后面是我的代码
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 如何优化主程序当中的若干case
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 例如233行readln为啥一定要加, 我不加不行
<happyaron> ppa:fcitx-team/nightly
<happyaron> 有想尝试最新版fcitx的小白鼠，请加这个ppa
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我想起来有个叫做eoln的函数
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 对了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 刚才那个I a b
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 哦，我明天看看
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 也可能I a
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 的那个
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 可以用eoln
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我完全忘了有这个函数
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 嗨
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下...  ㍘ 
<fooooobar> 嗨
<namoamitafo> ^k^: 嗨 阿弥陀佛!
<^k^> namoamitafo, 休息一下...  ㍘ 
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 晚安
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 你是一休哥吗
<hzs_> 大家都洗洗睡吧。。。
<hzs_> 88
<ilovezoe> I’m Who I am   i do admit that, i am not good in kitchen stuff…  but somehow, u just cant expect every guy have to know “something” about  cooking.
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad> 感情忧郁症
<gebjgd> FeiRuoWa, 肥弱娃
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 忙啥
<fivesheep> knownbad: 挖过 geoduck 么
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 父母过来了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 定居?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 旅游
<fivesheep> apls?
<fivesheep> 你带他们去?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 他们7月5日过来的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 都去完巴黎了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我就半个月的假期
<fivesheep> 有钱人家..
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 都是哥自己挣的
<fivesheep> 果然是经常来的大员.. 还去什么地方玩
<ming_> 我又来了
<ming_> ～～～
<fivesheep> ming_: good for you
<ming_> thx
<fivesheep> yw
<ming_> 我现在开始怀疑我的智商了
<fivesheep> good for you, again
<ming_> 。。。。
<ming_> 为毛我就是搞不好libqq呢
<ming_> 5555555555555555555555
<fivesheep> 为啥你要用qq?
<fivesheep> 这不是低智商的行为么
<gebjgd> ming_, 都和你说了，用webqq
<ming_> 其实我平时都不上 之是碰到这个问题解决不了
<ming_> 我就老想着它
<fivesheep> ... 那你刚才的怀疑是正确的了
<ming_> 。。。。
<fivesheep> 最少你的尝试解决了一个心中的疑问
<fivesheep> 也算是好事
<fivesheep> 干杯
<ming_> 。。。
<ming_> 你Y的骂完我 就安慰我  坑爹
<fivesheep> 生活, 本身就是起起伏伏
<fivesheep> 否极泰来
<gebjgd> ming_, 人家是米国人。你能比么？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 德国人. 你说啥..
<gebjgd> ming_, 天朝人别和命斗
<ming_> 我问一个很坑爹的问题，咋密别人阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你看你这优越感..
<ming_> 。。。
<fivesheep> 输入 /msg nickname 坑爹
<fivesheep> 不过可能 /q nickname xxx 更好
<fivesheep> q for query
<gebjgd> ming_, 兄弟。我都告诉你了。用webqq
<gebjgd> ming_, 别和libqq过不去了
<ming_> 唉唉 我老是犯强迫症
<gebjgd> ming_, 我用了1年多的webqq了。天天挂
<gebjgd> ming_, 到现在还在挂
<ming_> 我平时都不挂 里面全是小MM
<ming_> 现在跟我女人住一起
<ming_> 这2天她是回家了
<fivesheep> 想吃野餐么
<ming_> 我才想到了QQ
<ming_> P
<ming_> 你们还不睡觉 是在干吗呢
<fivesheep> 哥. 地球有一个以上时区的
<ming_> 好把
<ming_> 你就是传说中留学生？
<fivesheep> 不是
<gebjgd> ming_, ?干吗——
<fivesheep> 留学生都是 gebjgd 这样的高级人才
<ming_> 我试试M人的
<ming_> 我发现就我们三 在里面BBBBBBBB
<fivesheep> 你们继续.. 出门去
<ming_> 我继续libqq
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian的配置还挺不错的。很明了
<alvin_rxg> 但相对不够集中
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没错
<alvin_rxg> http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110730/16/56197529201107301609363209473911328_024.jpg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很分散
<alvin_rxg> http://www.dolc.de/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1364251&extra=page%3D1
<knownbad> geoduck?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老色鬼
<knownbad> 德国香肠
<knownbad> 哦，海蚌
<knownbad> 陪老妈子去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么无法改变x下的鼠标主题？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我改了之后gdm的鼠标主题对了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是进了桌面又自动改了
<alvin_rxg> gtk  theme
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxapparence改不了
<alvin_rxg> 不知道 debian 的放哪了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我查了。改了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gdm的改了。但是桌面里面改不了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计是gdm的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 换slim
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ~/.icons/default
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Name=Default
<gebjgd> Comment=Default Cursor Theme
<gebjgd> Inherits=Vanilla-DMZ-AA
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是不行
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian确实诡异
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Inherits=  改成你想要的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 改了。不管用
<alvin_rxg> 改成啥了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一开始那里就是正确的我想要的东西
<alvin_rxg> 哦。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Vanilla-DMZ-AA
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有变化
<alvin_rxg> 那你上 lxappearance 0.5
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 0.5?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> lxappearance 0.5 是去年10月份的事……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, testing还是0.4
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我操
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 活活气死
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要不冷静了。上unstable完了
<alvin_rxg> 好冷啊。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 凑合把
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你天天不运动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自然是冷
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian的unstale有传说中的那么烂么？
<alvin_rxg> 烂？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ç ´
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你没上过？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要是上了unstable还能回来么？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<alvin_rxg> 你可以试着 apt_preferences => stable = 1001
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我没用stable
<alvin_rxg> 那就是 testing = 1001
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不敢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我还是继续testing吧
<alvin_rxg> 不是，我是说你用了 unstable 之后，想退回的话，就 testing >= 1001
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 它能自动降级？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian太深奥了
<alvin_rxg> 优先级 > 1000 的作用……
<alvin_rxg> 丫你不是看了 apt_preferences 么？！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不想弄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我向来走极端的
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/0eof9p-80350?raw  就那么几行字
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要么testing就testing。要么unstable就unstable
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 混合源不爽
<alvin_rxg> 主要是 stable + backport。一两个软件用 testing
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去debian的频道问问看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, backports是unstable?
<alvin_rxg> stable-backports
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 同样很新？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会比testing还新？
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> stable-backports 是 给 stable 加了几个必要的新版本而已。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不明白
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就知道有3个大的软件源 stable testing unstable
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, stable-backports是对stable的修正？
<alvin_rxg> backports 差不多这样说：不是完整的源。stable 有 1000个 软件包， stable-backports 可能有其中 100 个包的更新
<alvin_rxg> 差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 继续testing。忍了
<alvin_rxg> 你用哪个服务器的源呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 第一个
<alvin_rxg> 第一个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debianDebian Archive
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> 没事。
<^k^>  06:01
<jiero> 手机照相。 http://i.imgur.com/UqmzL.jpg
<jiero> 好象是前天的。
<snugglecat> 谁会画椅子的
<snugglecat> 公园里那种长椅子
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我画了幅画
<knownbad> 我也在床单上画了地图
<snugglecat> .......
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/165726
<snugglecat> 这个， 左边不知道画些什么。 做我网页的插图
<knownbad> 看不见
<knownbad> 还是站着干的就是？
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<knownbad> 那技术好高哦。
<snugglecat> 俩抱着啊
<knownbad> 还要高点的女生才行。
<snugglecat> 太矮？？？？
<knownbad> 要不插入角度不好拿捏
<snugglecat> 就俩抱着的哇。 做我网页的插图。 但是放在网页上， 空一大块呢
<snugglecat> 我想在左边放个公园椅， 填充一下空间， 但不懂画椅子
<knownbad> 找个 public domain 的贴上
<snugglecat> public domain??? 啥
<knownbad> 类似 gpl。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 是让我找个图片贴上？？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-31
<knownbad> 找个椅子符合一下
<snugglecat> 好的， 在找着
<sikao_lfs1> 好激动啊！终于有我能用的linux下修改器了,scanmem & GameConqueror 。我在命令行下用scanmem成功完成数值修改。。。。。。
<void1> GameConqueror 是某中国人写的
<dunelj> ..±¯²Ò¡£¡£¡£ËƺõÏÔʾÆ÷±³¹â»µÁË¡£¡£¡£
<^k^> dunelj:say ..悲惨。。。似乎显示器背光坏了。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<dunelj> 悲惨。。。似乎显示器背光坏了。。。
<sikao_lfs1> void1: 恩，那个东西真不错，尤其是现在代码量少。理解他正是时候。希望能读懂这个短的源码。
<knownbad> 符合=复合
<void1> sikao_lfs1: 读scanmem吧，这是核心
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我加了一单车
<dunelj> 大家怎么识别显示器背光灯管问题？
<knownbad> 有没靠单车上
<samul> 那天是自由软件日
<samul> ？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 后加的， 怎么靠啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165730 这个怎么样
<knownbad> superimpose
<knownbad> 中文不会说
<snugglecat> knownbad, 原来有个俩猫抱在一起的。寓意 Snuggle Cat. 本来加刚才那个插图， 表示 那俩人就是那俩猫。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 但我觉得原来那俩抱在一起的猫不好看， 删除了， 上下刚那个。 不贴题了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 叠加？？？
<snugglecat> superimpose 叠加？？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥意思
<snugglecat> 加上那打野炮的， 整体感觉怎么样
<knownbad> 最后一副就好了但不对题
<snugglecat> 最后一副？？？ 是打野炮的？
<dunelj> inkscape 更新出 mesh 支持了。
<snugglecat> dunelj, 啥mesh
<snugglecat> dunelj, 没见到
<dunelj> snugglecat: http://libregraphicsworld.org/news.php?readmore=835
<^k^> ⇪ title: News: Mesh gradients accepted to SVG 2.0, initially supported by Inkscape - Libre Graphics World
<snugglecat> 怎么操作哇
<dunelj> snugglecat: 还没公开~
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165733 再看看， 最后一次
<snugglecat> knownbad, 加了那猫了， 应该可以看得俩画的关系了把
<knownbad> 我还是喜欢原版的猫。
<knownbad> 右边的看起来在舔左边的猫小鸟
<knownbad> 口交
<snugglecat> ............
<Pwnna> .
<snugglecat> dunelj, 你也帮我看看 http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165733 这个整体感觉怎么样
<snugglecat> 好像那单车不合比例
<dunelj> snugglecat: 那是什么？网页设计？不错啦。AboutUS 后面空格加 标语比较好~
<snugglecat> 加标语？？？
<snugglecat> 哪加标语？ 没有 AboutUs 啊。  JoinUs??
<dunelj> snugglecat 恩我错了，是的。 一句话说出项目主旨
<snugglecat> 地一段就是
<snugglecat> 我的英文不好
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 谢了
<snugglecat> 谢谢 knownbad , dunelj
<stockss> hello
<^k^> stockss, 好  ㍡ 
<stockss> hello hello hello hello hello
<dunelj> snugglecat: 我知道第一段就是。。。只是标语是必要的，容易让别人记住
<dunelj> 哇哇。我用n900拍了raw照片，处理真麻烦。。。
<dunelj> 。。。导出的png照片比源文件
<dunelj> 大一倍。。。
<dunelj> http://i.imgur.com/f2oqM.jpg
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • [完美]wine完美安装Adobe Audition 3.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339969 什么也不用管，直接安装。 之后的破解、汉化也没有任何问题。 另外，我还单独安装了ultrafunk插件包。 使用过程中没有出现任何问题，只是显示有点卡，可能是我的机能有限吧。 包括VST都可以用的。 我正在往AppDB上提交…… 我的wine ...
<dunelj> 没人看么。。。大家都在？
<dunelj> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/f2oqM.jpg 我向你炫耀手机拍照效果:D
<adam8157> dunelj: 罗姐?
<dunelj> adam8157: 我的笔记本显示屏背光管不亮了
<adam8157> dunelj: so?
<debianer> 谁能推荐一个物美价廉的android手机?
<dunelj> dunelj: 拿来别人的一台用。。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 又得重启了。
<dunelj> lol
<dunelj> adam8157: 那是对你说的。。。
<adam8157> dunelj: 哦 真是罗姐?
<dunelj> adam8157: 额。除了名之外，你从哪里察觉的？
<adam8157> dunelj: 说实话, 名字还真没看出来, 看到你是au的host
<dunelj> 。。。
<dunelj> 用SSL。。。
<dunelj> 随意了。
<adam8157> dunelj: :-) whois就是了
<dunelj> adam8157: 效果？
<dunelj> adam8157: 不是我的电脑啊。Whois会生效？
<adam8157> dunelj: "dunelj [~lililjlj@14-200-75-133.static.tpgi.com.au]"
<dunelj> 不是吧。。。
<adam8157> dunelj: 看到了au的结尾, 就猜是你咯
<dunelj> 怎么可能。。。
<dunelj> adam8157: 照片评论。。。
<adam8157> dunelj: 照片啊, 你没处理么?
<dunelj> adam8157: 没处理。
<dunelj> adam8157: 除了从dng格式导出之外。
<dunelj> 16位色就变8位了。。
<adam8157> dunelj: 呵呵, 哈利波特的色调
<dunelj> adam8157: 看得时候很惊讶啊。为啥我相机能拍出这样的色彩。。。。
<dunelj> 手机。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<Pwnna> ..
<gebjgd> snugglecat 蛋疼呢?
<dunelj> gebjgd: 你还不睡/？？
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> dunelj 起夜尿尿
<dunelj> gebjgd: 。。。那就别装睡了
<dunelj> Evanescence: FCamera照相真搞啊。
 * gebjgd 睡去
<Evanescence> dunelj: ??? are you jiero ?
<Evanescence> dunelj: 我不会弄那个，上面的auto和manual我不会弄
<dunelj> Evanescence: 恩。笔记本的背光坏了。。。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 用别人的电脑。
<dunelj> Evanescence: FCamera那个不能在弱光下照的。
<dunelj> 只有有阳光才好。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 哦，对了，你知道怎么把N900变成话筒吗？就是把N900上的声音传到电脑上，我的笔记本录音很轻的
<dunelj> http://i.imgur.com/f2oqM.jpg
<Evanescence> dunelj: 我试过，看不懂上面的，不过在室内调整了没有很大的差别，整合起来的调整都做不出别人那种效果。
<dunelj> Evanescence 话筒？我用了个软件——PhoneStream
<Evanescence> dunelj: 那个是干嘛的？
<dunelj> Evanescence: 可以发送视频/音频流。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 可以制作无线摄像头～
<dunelj> 哈哈
<Evanescence> dunelj: 哦，我看见了，我也装了，不过还没有用过，我去maemo社区里的用法
<dunelj> 你知道那个把N950吊着放入水里的实验吗？
<dunelj> 放到游泳池里。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 有视频吗？
<Evanescence> dunelj: 不知到
<dunelj> Evanescence: 就是视频。好象是youtube
<Evanescence> dunelj: 悲剧了，我不能看，是什么标题的？ 我到时侯去瘦瘦，win下能翻墙
<dunelj> Evanescence: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVOx5oS8CnU  N950 Video Test
<dunelj> Evanescence: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg1NDQ3NDQ4.html
<Evanescence> dunelj: got it,
<Evanescence> dunelj: 你有没有测试过用N900控制其他的东西？
<Evanescence> 我用N900控制电脑没有成功，那个iqrreo什么的
<dunelj> 我的笔记本用着用着屏幕就黑了，能看到图标。。。真败了。。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 控制？
<Evanescence> dunelj: 那个qtirreo，控制电视
<dunelj> Evanescence: 新更新了某个东西使用TCP/IP共享鼠标键盘的。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 难道是驱动？
<dunelj> dunelj: 哦。那个啊。要下载驱动。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 啊，这个不错，不过共享的那个键盘能在N900上正确的实现转换吗？比如tab什么的
<dunelj> Evanescence: 对应好型号。我就没有用——因为周围没有一个设备型号是市场上常见的。。。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 不知道啊。。。我还没装。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 额，，，我的也不知到哪儿去查TV的信号，一般是在背面，可是下载列表的都是简化的，我就很麻烦了
<Evanescence> dunelj: 过段时间再看，会发展的比较好吧
<Evanescence> 先暂时加入todo好了
<Skipper> hi all
<^k^> Skipper, 好  ㍡ 
<Evanescence> dunelj: 那个phonestream连到电脑上，在电脑上也要设置的吧？我看到要写端口，这个我就不懂了
<dunelj> Evanescence: N900有很多专业性研究玩意儿——有个用前置摄像头进行头部跟踪创造3D视觉效果的软件视频。。。。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 连接就好。
<dunelj> 多种方式连接
<dunelj> Evanescence: 我用VLC简单，直接发送。输入我的电脑的帐号密码——
<dunelj> 然后在电脑上打开手机传输来的文件。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 我靠，这个 还是算了，太专业不会玩，我选择了audio，IP地址我有了，但是port我就不知到怎么写了，就算写一个，电脑上不用打开port，然后用iptables什么的吗？
<dunelj> 随意一个port就好。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 两者必须连接。至于怎么连接。。。不太清楚。我是在同一个wifi无线网络里。
<dunelj> 我没用http的——那个标识不稳定。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 我也是，所以我用局域网IP，192.168.1.101
<Evanescence> 我点击stream后，说要generate a
<dunelj> Evanescence: 点http，换其他的方式。
<Evanescence> sdp file
<dunelj> 恩。
<dunelj> Evanescence 生成，然后要你输入电脑里登录用户的用户名和密码。我在debian上试验的成功。不知道windows可以不。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不知怎么滴，开机是命令登陆界面，不会玩，进入不了系统！！怎么办呢？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339971 刚开始出现的界面里面就有上边一行，行的最右边就一个“【ok】” 然后按“alt+（f1~f7）”就会出现登陆行，输入用户密码之后，就会出现和终端里面一样的开头了，但是输入命令也不怎 ...
<dunelj> Evanescence: UPnP就是一种控制方式。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 我越来越明白，为啥VLC是最广泛使用的媒体控制软件了。。。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 为啥？
<dunelj> Evanescence: 因为stream能力出众。。。
<Evanescence> 呵呵，我测试了，local file可以产生，但是还是不知到怎么发送到电脑，并且怎么在电脑打开
<eatapple> 求解 ubuntu10.04不能直接启动到tty1
<Evanescence> dunelj: 我测试了http方式 ，打开后，说是打开，http://192.168.1.100 这个是我的N900地址，我在电脑上打开这个地址，并没有结果
<dunelj> Evanescence: 会要求你输入电脑的帐号 密码
<Evanescence> dunelj: 没有询问输入帐号和密码
<dunelj> Evanescence: 输入你的电脑的地址。
<dunelj> Evanescence: 不要用Http的，我测试多次都连接不上。
<Evanescence> dunelj: 我输入了，但是没有填写端口没有关系吗？
<Evanescence> dunelj: 用remote file？
<dunelj> 作者说随意端口都可以，因为是请求啊。
<Evanescence> remote file后可以在电脑上用mplayer播放
<Evanescence> dunelj: 哦，明白了
<dunelj> Evanescence: 一般都用VLC～
<dunelj> 哈哈
<Evanescence> 用vlc说是please generate a new SDP file.
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 编辑/etc/default/grub, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet text"
<Evanescence> 用remote file，说是please generate and send a file
<Evanescence> dunelj: 我不明白SDP file是啥？
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 您好 我也是这样做的 可是我在重启后发现电脑停留在tty7 而不是抬头一
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 不是tty1
<namoamitafo> eatapple: sudo update-grub
<eatapple> namo
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 这个命令用过了
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 在paste.ubuntu.org.cn上贴一下/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dunelj> Evanescence: 不需要知道。要知道，用google或者文本编辑器看看。
<eatapple> namoamitafo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87065
<dunelj> Evanescence: http://wiki.videolan.org/SDP
<^k^> ⇪ title: SDP - VideoLAN Wiki
<namoamitafo> eatapple: è´´/boot/grub/grub.cfg ==
<eatapple> namoamitafo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87066
<snugglecat> knownbad, 10px的字是不是太小了
<eatapple> 求解 ubuntu10.04不能直接启动到tty1
<snugglecat> eatapple, 我的是 tty1 是x11
<eatapple> snugglecat: 什么意思？
<snugglecat> eatapple, 我不知道和你的问题是不是一样， 我的ubuntu 11.04 的tty1 是 x11.
<eatapple> snugglecat: 你的是不是更改grub文件后进入的tty7？我的停留在tty7 要手动 ctrl+alt+f1才能进tty1
<snugglecat> eatapple, 我 ctrl+alt+f1 是进 x11。 我啥都没改。 现在我在 arch 了
<eatapple> snug
<snugglecat> eatapple, 你的意思是说不直接进图形界面而是进 tty1 吗。 改init 5为3
<eatapple> snugglecat: 哈哈 我想改成直接进入tty1
<snugglecat> 改启动级别为进tty1的。 忘了是3还是5了。
<eatapple> snugglecat: 我是想直接进入tty1 可是他停留在了tty7界买 没有启动gdm
<snugglecat> 一个是进 tty1， 一个是 x11
<eatapple> snugglecat: 是不是要安装那个什么sys-？？？
<snugglecat> 不用哇
<snugglecat> 具体问 knownbad 。
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 你不是用gdm的
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 现在几本上用不到gdm了
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 所以不打算开机启动
<snugglecat> knownbad, 10 号字体是不是太小
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 你是用其他dm的, 所以text无效
<snugglecat> eatapple, 就是改一配置文件就好
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 那我也没办法
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 一种办法是你把dm去掉
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 他是要改启动到控制台， 而不是 x11
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 把dm去掉自动就到控制台了
<eatapple> 我就是想改到控制台  现在系统已经不启动gdm 了可是 不能直接跳转到tty1
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: ubuntu/debian如果正常情况下是dm的service控制进入X11
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 感覺沒什麼可優化的吧
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 改运行级别就行， 我忘了哪个配置了。 等等
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 你启动了其他dm
<eatapple> 我暂时还没有删除gdm的打算 有时候还是要用的
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: runlevel
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 好像在debian/ubuntu没用的吧?
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 对啊， 改不就行了吗
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 酱紫啊。
<Kandu> 嗯， debian 系不是通過 runlevel 控制 dm
<snugglecat> eatapple, 那我同情你
 * dunelj 刚换lightdm 连界面都没看到——显示器就挂了！
<dunelj> lol
<knownbad> arch 吗？  如是，修改下 /etc/initab 。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 我如果没记错
<snugglecat> :)
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: debian/ubuntu现在在X下runlevel也是2
<knownbad> /etc/inittab.
<eatapple> ubuntu啊  以前的台式机都没这样的问题
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 你换了dm的缘故
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 换dm？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 10号字是不是太小。 我眼睛好
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对一般来说， 10号字是不是太小
<knownbad> snugglecat: 10号好像是通用的size。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<snugglecat> 那等等
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 你把gdm关了用啥的
 * kenifanying /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm 改为 /etc/rc2.d/K*gdm就可以啦！
<dunelj> snugglecat: 英文的话10号不算小哦。很多最小都是5号。
<snugglecat> dunelj, 酱紫啊
<dunelj> snugglecat: 你看e17，很多主题默认好像6～7号的感觉
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 不用gdm 可是在tyy下面写代码就可以了阿
<Kandu> kenifanying: 這樣改不好的，會執行一個 stop 操作
<Kandu> sudo update-rc.d gdm remove 這樣好
<kenifanying> Kandu, 那你想怎么改？
<eatapple> namoamitafo: vim mplayer 可以解决所有问题
<snugglecat> dunelj, e17 我直接改字体的。不用默认
<kenifanying> Kandu, 也可以这样
<knownbad> 6-7好像小了些。  我年纪大了看不清
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 对, 但是你启动了X, 你还是开了某个dm
<snugglecat> 说起来， qtcurve 这个主题很讨厌啊。 装他， 连带 kde 也装了
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 可是我的台式机就是直接启动到tty1的阿
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的 dpi 设置为什么。 我 普屏 设了 96
<knownbad> 96dpi.
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 台式你没装dm
<snugglecat> 哦。 我感觉10px 很小
<snugglecat> dunelj, 错了， 字体不是 10 号 是 10px
<knownbad> 看那个font.
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 怎么可能 就是用ubuntu默认安装的阿
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不是10号是10px
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 那你怎么会直接启动到tty1
<knownbad> 我以为10号就是10 pixel.
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 难道不应该直接启动到tty1 吗/
<namoamitafo> eatapple: ubuntu默认装好的不就是都直接启动X的?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我也不清楚， 我 问 松鼠 关于字体的， 他直接骂我， 所以我想 10px != 10号
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 那个tty1 也属于X的范畴？
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 不是
<eatapple> 那就是了啊
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 但是ubuntu默认装好的是自动启动X的
<knownbad> 你跳楼没?
<snugglecat> arch 怎么抓屏
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 后来我就改了grub文件阿 它就直接启动到了tty1
<snugglecat> knownbad, 从1楼跳到1楼
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 这也是gdm在作用
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 我现在是停留在tty7 但是没有进入gnome
<knownbad> 看dm.
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 那我应该怎么本才能直接进入tty1
<namoamitafo> eatapple: gdm检查内核参数, 发现text之后不启动X
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 我估计你之前做了啥操作把gdm换成其他dm了
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 不会吧？
<namoamitafo> eatapple: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 这个是？
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 查下你装了啥dm
<eatapple> 这个执行了什么都没有阿
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 有1个办法, 不知道是否是debian推荐的
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 说
<namoamitafo> eatapple: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<dunelj> namoamitafo: 用lightdm吧。
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 这个代码好熟悉阿
<Skipper> --.-
<namoamitafo> dunelj: ubuntu新的那个?
<Kandu> dunelj: 發現 SuperTuxCart 的 Star Track 地圖令人感覺很奇特
<namoamitafo> Kandu: debian下换dm怎么弄的?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 或者要禁用dm
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 感觉应该是dpkg-reconfigure这种, 而不是直接update-rc.d
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知道的，只知道 gdm 是寫到 rc.d 裡載的(從不用 dm)
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165743 这个字体是不是太小。 这个 是 10px
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 都是写rc.d
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 但是update-rc.d这种方法有没有frontend
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165743 这个字体是不是太小。 这个 是 10px
 * knownbad 瞎眼
<Houge_Langley> 测试
<^k^> Houge_Langley, ....  ㍢ 
<snugglecat> ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 太小了？？？
<knownbad> 你的鸡鸡？
<Kandu> dunelj: 開起來慌得得
<snugglecat> ...........
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的是老鹰
<knownbad> kitty hawk or bald eagle?
<snugglecat> 认真的啦
<dunelj> Kandu: 哦。我掉下去无数次。。。需要飞机开。
<snugglecat> 那些字是不是太小。我看是没问题
<dunelj> Kandu: 有些地图是可以抄近道的。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa-: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/31/get-ssh-password-and-login.html
<knownbad> 不知，得看你整篇。
<knownbad> 方正你调很快。
<dunelj> Kandu: 我试试windows下的低端netbook能用不。
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=165744
<knownbad> 对我来说小了点
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 好吧
<snugglecat> 那我得调大一点
<knownbad> 但10 pixel好似通用的size。
<knownbad> 可能是我而已
<Pokstreet> Media Player Classic not running
<Kandu> dunelj: 要是 STC 有網路對戰就好了
<dunelj> Kandu: 你去贡献些代码:D
<Kandu> dunelj: XD 要是有機會的話
<Losses_> 有人在么～高一数学题～
<dunelj> Kandu: 都没决定用什么lib呢。 http://supertuxkart.sourceforge.net/Networked_Multiplayer
<^k^> ⇪ title: Networked Multiplayer - Supertuxkart
<Losses_> 有人在么～
<Losses_> 有人在么～
<Pokstreet> 理科白痴路过
<dunelj> happyaron: 我的显示屏坏了。刚装lightdm想要试验的。。。装完还没重启，屏幕就黑了，少量文字模糊可见——大概背光没了。。。
<Losses_> =。= 有人在么有人在么=。=
<Losses_> y = (-2*x-1)/(x^2-2*x-1)  求值域
<Losses_> =。= 很简单的
<Losses_> 一下子蒙住了
<dunelj> Losses_: 自己拿个稿纸。
<Losses_> 嗯～
<Losses_> dunelj: 拿了
<Losses_2> dunelj: 在么= =?
<dunelj> Losses_: 。。。
<dunelj> 我让你自己做。。。
<Losses_2> dunelj: -。- 我做成正无穷到负无穷了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu one如何使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339976 他是如何同步的？是本地同步到服务器，还是服务器同步到本地？ 当进行同步的时候，是把服务器端和本地端文件进行合并？还是删除一个端的文件另一个上传或者下载。。。 这东西并不怎么好用啊，还不如QQ网盘呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 kifine — 201 ...
<dunelj> Losses_: 到了高三的时候我自己主动做的习题都不如考试题多。。。当然考试成绩垃圾要死，60—80/150
<Losses_2> dunelj:高一的题我相信你- -
<dunelj> Losses_: 我现在连值域都忘了。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 这道题不难吧，先搞成一个   带y的x2次方程式 = 0,然后求解y什么范围内有解。这样化去x。
<Losses_2> 我看看
<sikao_lfs1> Losses_2: 这道题不难吧，先搞成一个   带y的x2次方程式 = 0,然后求解y什么范围内有解。这样化去x。
<sikao_lfs1> 然后就变成了一个只有y的不等式，这样范围应该求出来了。
<debianer> ubuntuone感觉还不如wuala好用哦
<Losses_2> sikao_lfs1: 好的
<Losses_2> 我看看
<sikao_lfs1> Losses_2: 我从2001年出大学，考虑到高中学的。已经超过10年了。希望理论上解这道题没出错。。。。。
<Losses_2> sikao_lfs1:因为不是我做，是帮一个人做=。=
<sikao_lfs1> Losses_2: 唉，反正方法有了。剩下的就简单了。马克思保佑你。。。。。。
<Losses_2> sikao_lfs1:=。=||| 能消掉y诶～
<sikao_lfs1> Losses_2: 其实啊，那个二次方程求解的公式我早忘记了。这道题我闭卷肯定得零分。。。。。。
<Losses_2> sikao_lfs1:^-^~实际上买菜都用不上这个的
<naked89> Makefile:426: *** 遗漏分隔符 。 停止。
<naked89> 这个怎么解决 ？？
<naked89> 有人没
<sikao_lfs1> naked89: 自己写makefile ?不容易。。。。。。还是试试automake写吧。
<flay_> Losses_2: 那题感觉有问题阿
<naked89> sikao_lfs1: 不是怎么写的
<naked89> automake后 的
<naked89> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr后  make  出现的问题
<MaskRay> naked89: wgetpaste Makefile
<sikao_lfs1> naked89: 这样啊，那你./configure上面有什么特别的错误提示？
<naked89>  ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr后Now type `make' to compile gnome-shell-extension-weather
<sikao_lfs1> 都贴出来吧，我们这么多人。肯定能找到错误点。
<naked89> 好
<dunelj> Losses_: 好吧。我也是正负无穷。
<naked89> http://code.bulix.org/fhwr7j-80351
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<sikao_lfs1> ./configure: line 4193: GLIB_GSETTINGS: command not found
<naked89> http://code.bulix.org/3yrn8c-80352
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<naked89> sikao_lfs1: 然后呢
<flay_> 那题目是有问题的 x要排除两个点 不然分母为0
<flay_> 没有意义
<MaskRay> naked89: find . -name '*.am' | wgetpaste
<naked89> MaskRay: 不明白
<sikao_lfs1> 呵呵，你按照他的命令执行后贴出来啊，先执行试试。
<naked89> bash: wgetpaste: command not found...
<naked89> ./Makefile.am
<naked89> ./src/Makefile.am
<MaskRay> naked89: makefile 426 行左右贴一下
<naked89> 把这两个文件内容贴出来 ？？
<naked89> 	    dir1=$$subdir; dir2="$(top_distdir)"; \
<naked89> 	    $(am__relativize); \
<naked89> 	    new_top_distdir=$$reldir; \
<naked89> 425－427
<naked89> http://code.bulix.org/9y6shg-80353
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<naked89> Makefile.am的内容http://code.bulix.org/woypve-80354
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<naked89> ./src/Makefile.am的内容
<naked89>  ./src/Makefile.am的内容http://code.bulix.org/4ilzxd-80355
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<MaskRay> naked89: 你还是说哪里下载吧。。
<naked89> https://github.com/simon04/gnome-shell-extension-weather/issues/8
<naked89> gnome3  天气扩展
<naked89> 之前是直接放到gnome－shell下就可以   现在在安装了  很纠结
<MaskRay> naked89: 我这里编译没问题：autoconf-2.68, automake-1.11.1
<naked89> ./configure: line 4193: GLIB_GSETTINGS: command not found  我这个是什么包没有安装吗？
<dunelj> Kandu: STK上网本正常运行。恩。或许该移植手机平台:D
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 你编译的过程，有这个错误提示吗？如果没有，naked89还是先解决这个问题吧。
<MaskRay> 我点 https://github.com/simon04/gnome-shell-extension-weather/archives/master 下载的
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 没有
<naked89> 有这个问题   ./configure: line 4193: GLIB_GSETTINGS: command not found
<naked89> MaskRay: 我下的就是你的那个
<naked89> testing autoconf2.50... not found.
<Jakalala> 弱弱地问一下，c里面有socket函数吗？
<naked89>  testing autoconf... found 2.68
<naked89> ./configure: line 4193: GLIB_GSETTINGS: command not found
<MaskRay> naked89: ls -l /usr/share/aclocal/gsettings.m4
<naked89> ls: 无法访问/usr/share/aclocal/gsettings.m4: 没有那个文件或目录
<MaskRay> naked89: 装 libglib2.0-dev
<MaskRay> naked89: gnome shell? 3.* 了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 截图出来全是黑的是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339980 只有一个鼠标指针 统计信息: 发表于 由 linliting45 — 2011-07-31 11:57
<naked89> fedora15
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 拜大神。。。。。。。。真猛。这么找到的。。。。。太仔细了，
<sikao_lfs1> 我一直在找glib想找出那个东西。
<MaskRay> naked89: 这个不同系统出入很大的，像我 Gentoo 是不分包的，没有什么 -dev。你就是缺了一个 M4 文件
<naked89> MaskRay: 找到glib2－devel
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 刚才乱猜的，configure 里没搜到 GLIB_GSETTINGS，就去 /usr/share/aclocal/ 找了
<lizhenyuan1990> hi
<naked89> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 3415  6月  6 09:00 /usr/share/aclocal/gsettings.m4
<^k^> lizhenyuan1990, 好  ㍤ 
<MaskRay> naked89: 那就试试。。
<naked89> make 之后的命令是什么
<MaskRay> naked89: make install
<sikao_lfs1> 先清理吧，万一什么没变不重新编译就麻烦了。
<naked89> http://code.bulix.org/dau1oa-80356  这样算安好了吗
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<sikao_lfs1> 这看多麻烦啊，你直接运行吧。正常就说明好的。
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 应该不用的
<zhiwei> 同学们，有懂sshpass的么？
<jyfl987> 今天么人说话
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你c语言如何？
<MaskRay> zhiwei: 这个 Expect 就好了吧：maskray.tk/2011/07/31/get-ssh-password-and-login.html
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 没参加过项目
<zhiwei> MaskRay: 谢谢啦
<zhiwei> 我现在看看
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那你平时讨论的数据结构算法什么的是基于haskell的？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 基于伪代码……
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额  果然是学术派
<zhiwei> MaskRay: 我不想用这个，expect，因为还得安装软件
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有个问题  在一个指定的内存块里 如何分配内存 才能让一个链表存储高效起来？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 比如说这个内存快1M
<jyfl987> 1M貌似大了点  64k吧
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 数组。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 但数组无法快速调整在某个位置插入一个元素 以及快速把某个元素提出来插到最前面去 你想象下一个应用场景是论坛的帖子列表， 一有更新的帖子  无论位置在哪里，就要立刻送到 顶端
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 用数组那我每更新一个 都要更新整个数组 这个太浪费拉
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 明白了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 帖子列表有什么要求？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 就是我刚才说的 要快速插入到某个位置 要快速的提取某个元素到最顶端 最后 如果可以的话 要快速的提取某一段 比如从 偏移 x 到 x+N, 这个特性貌似链表不好支持
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你慢慢想 想好了写个论文告诉我
<MaskRay> jyfl987: finger tree
<Kandu> dunelj: 不錯，等着網路對戰
<dunelj> Kandu: 。。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 或者用 skip list
<dunelj> Kandu: N900新型的数据传输，使用显示屏和摄像头进行。一方是桌面，一方是手机，用手机拍摄桌面电脑显示器显示的图像获取数。
<dunelj> Kandu: http://code.google.com/p/livetransfer/
<^k^> ⇪ title: livetransfer - LiveTransfer is a new innovative way to transfer files to your mobile device - Google Project Hosting
<dunelj> Evanescence: http://code.google.com/p/livetransfer/
<jyfl987> MaskRay: skip list听说过
<dunelj> jyfl987: livetransfer相当强悍啊。用生成和读barcode的方法，从桌面显示器把数据传到手机。。。
<jyfl987> dunelj: 我想知道算法 而不是工具
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这两种结构 都能够在一个指定的 chunk里进行么 今天看redis换存储了 说用一个指定的chunk存数据 可以快速dump
<mujun> 问一下有人用过cu命令吗
<mujun> 我现在在搭cisco的模拟环境，但是不知道怎么链接到设备上
<dunelj> jyfl987: http://code.google.com/p/livetransfer/。。。
<dunelj> 自己看。。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 什么叫在一个 chunk 里进行
<jyfl987> dunelj: 额 我认识你么
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 比如说我先申请了一个内存快 1m, 我希望我接下来的存储都在这1m里 这样dump到文件里的时候非常快  而不是象原来那样遍历数据结构
<jyfl987> dunelj: 没源码提供
<MaskRay> jyfl987: skip list 不就和链表差不多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu可以做到windows7那种窗口管理么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339983 比如，开了很多文件管理器。windows7可以win+1只切换是文件管理器的窗口。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2011-07-31 12:21
 * MaskRay Finger tree 是个体现 Haskell 优雅性的绝佳例子，500行有效代码，不知道10000行C++能否实现类似功能
<jyfl987> MaskRay: finger tree我看了 wiki的解释 居然还有cdr这种概念 那不是lisp里的那个 pair么
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 还是用 skip list 吧，你怎么解决链表的缓存问题，同样可以用在 skip list
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/31/get-ssh-password-and-login.html
<tusooa> MaskRay: tusooa 的脚本，用了类似 GoboLinux 的组织方式，大家可以去看看。围观地址：https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa。 ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 说下,是bash脚本.不过现在大多是用perl了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这是 Expect 脚本常用的写法。因为通常无法预料 tclsh 会装在哪个目录，而我们几乎可以断定 sh 会在 /bin/sh ，所以可以设法让 sh 找到 tclsh 。 #这可以用 #!/usr/bin/env tclsh这样的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这知道
<tusooa> MaskRay: 如果没有参数都可以用env的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，有参数就不行了。还是 "$@" 通用
<ming_> 在我的不懈努力下 LIBQQ 终于OK了
<ming_> 哇哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 『求助』使用浏览器播放在线视频时无法完整播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339985 使用的系统是Ubuntu 11.04 浏览器的话，无论是chromium还是firefox都出现了这个问题， 就是比如我现在在一个网页的flashplayer上播放一段20分钟的视频，视频放到十分钟就停止了，进度条现实缓冲完成，重新播放同样是 ...
<zhiwei> ming_: libqq好用么？
<ming_> 还不错哦
<sikao_lfs> 奇怪啊，我ubuntu10.04的。已经安装了libglib2.0-dev                         结果发现dpkg -L libglib2.0-dev发现ubuntu10.04里面居然不包含/usr/share/aclocal/gsettings.m4    可恶。官方怎么打包的？
<jyfl987> tusooa: 打倒perl
<tusooa> jyfl987: ...
<zhiwei> ming_: 能在empathy下使用吗？
<ming_> 这个我就不知道了
<ming_>  我也是菜鸟一个
<zhiwei> pidgin 支持ubuntu的notification吗？
<skipper> hi all
<^k^> skipper, 好  ㍥ 
<NoIE> 我卸载了 compiz ，希望 wine 下的游戏能因此正常一些。
<zhiwei> ming_: 我的Empathy已经安装好libqq了，现在可以使用。
<ming_> 恭喜你  呵呵
<Houge_Langley> 话说现在想在pidgin和empathy上用QQ已经不是问题了，Google Code上的项目有反向抓包搞定的2010协议，作者挺厉害。
<Houge_Langley> NoIE: 玩游戏还是windows吧~最好是PS3 & XBOX
<yunfan> Houge_Langley: 搞webqq协议不错的
<zdon> 喂，出來
<namoamitafo> 请教
<namoamitafo> 我gnome经常关机按钮之后是Logout
<zdon> gnome3?
<namoamitafo> gnome2
<namoamitafo> gdm
<sikao_lfs1> 可惜我使用的是ubuntu10.04的。弄了libqq插件后。因为Pidgin 2.6.6无法使用，还把里面的QQ原插件搞掉了（反正也没用），无法选QQ这项
<sikao_lfs1> 算了，再等12.04版本出来吧。。。
<namoamitafo> 谁遇到过这个情况?
<Pwnna> ..
<namoamitafo> 关闭系统结果是logout
<yunfan> namoamitafo: 我以前遇到过  不过后来不知道怎么解决的
<yunfan> 而且我现在这个机器就有个问题 明明是选择用户jyf 的 输入的也是jyf的密码 但是进入gnome就变成另外一个用户dbu了
<yunfan> wtf
<namoamitafo> yunfan: 是bug还是配置问题
<yunfan> namoamitafo: 很有可能是我添加用户的时候出的问题 我不清楚 我很少进gnome所以对我没什么影响
<namoamitafo> yunfan: group的问题?
<yunfan> namoamitafo: 不知道 没追究过这个问题 我随他了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • could not update .ICEauthority http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339990 昨天我用我的用户登陆ubuntun10.04(在虚拟机里) 装了个fish的shell ,给当前的用户配置了默认的shell为这个fish（更改了配置文件（在/etc/文件架下）passwd,改这个用户的默认的SHEll为它的安装路径），今天用这个用户启动却出现了，could not update ICEauthority  ...
 * yunfan 欲海慈航活菩萨，榻上度人欢喜佛
<tusooa> ls
<yunfan> tusooa: 来来来 榻上度了你
<tusooa> yunfan: 啥意思?
<yunfan> tusooa: 欢喜佛
<tusooa> yunfan: 没明白
<yunfan> tusooa: 小孩子诶
<tusooa> hotot居然自带url shortener...
<tusooa> hotot又挂了...
<tusooa> 出自[谁？] ...
<^k^> 出自我
<tusooa> ^k^: ...
<ilovezoe> 命令 awk -F '：' '{print $2}' | awk -F '<' '{print $1} 能合并成一个么？
<tusooa> ^k^: 你是谁
<^k^> ..
<tusooa> perl -ne 'print (split "<", (split ": ")[2])."\n"' #行不
<tusooa> perl -ne 'print (split "<", (split ": ")[1])[0]."\n"' #行不
<ilovezoe> 看看。
<iGoogle> 直接 split /[<:]/
<iGoogle> 满速下bt
<Evanescence> IRC里哪个命令表示暂时离开，那个表示“回来” ？
<yunfan> Evanescence:  /away "reason"
<namoamitafo> 好像说是gdm的一个bug
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 如何？
<Evanescence> yunfan: 回来的那个命令是什么？ 还是不用命令，直接打一行发送就是回来了？
<yunfan> Evanescence: 回来打个空的 /away 就解除了
<Evanescence> yunfan: 谢了
<gebjgd> 为什么debian的启动如此之慢？
<kkde> 如何让一个程序开机以某用户自动运行
<gebjgd> kkde, 写到~/的启动程序菜单就行了
<kkde> gebjgd: 开机不登录用户,没装桌面,server版本
<tusooa> kkde: rc.local
<kkde> tusooa: 用户名写在哪
<tusooa> kkde: 可以用sudo -u
<tusooa> sudo -u some command
<kkde> tusooa: sudo 要输入密码不?
<gebjgd> kkde, 那就不是用户级别启动了
<tusooa> kkde: 用root执行,不用密码
<kkde> tusooa: 哦
<yunfan> 最近这些启动的框架没有新的出来了吧
<kkde> 一般5年一个新的框架
<gebjgd> 为毛debian开机这么慢
<gebjgd> 到grub都半天
<kkde> tusooa: 不cd到某目录,如何让某脚本的执行目录指定在 /x/x
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 找我什麼事，我剛睡醒？？？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 找你搅激 lol
<kkde> CyrusYzGTt:  不cd到某目录,如何让某脚本的执行目录指定在 /x/x
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,,額。，我繼續走開。，不要找我
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 可能是一个bug，还是？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339993 [c] #define MACOR(a) { int b; \ b=1; \ b=a; \ printf("%d",b); \ while(0); MACOR(|1); MACOR(~1); [/c] cc编译直接报错，而cpp则不报错。 这种要把运算符作为宏参数的时候，怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnkilior — 2011-07-31 15:09
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你到底在广东还是东北阿
<CyrusYzGTt> kkde§ ..試試 ./腳本 ~/fuvke/
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 都說了是廣府的。。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 可是以前你说过你是东北的
<yunfan> 难道是在那读书
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 沒有，，而且我沒有去那麼遠讀書，我06年高考就給了。。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你就在广东读书？
<yunfan> 真是奇怪 我要找去年的log
<yunfan> cfy ofan呢
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我是廣府人，當然在那讀書，，暫住證那些很麻煩的，，我不會去的，，就算廣府獨立成聯邦我也同意
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我是廣府人，當然在那讀書，戶口本，暫住證那些很麻煩的，，我不會去的，，就算廣府獨立成聯邦我也同意
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: p阿 虽然我听过暂住证 可是在杭州4年 在帝都2年 我都没办过暂住证
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 联邦最好了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你沒有住在貧民區當然不用
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 没有 在杭州住的贫民区的  房东文过我 我跟他懒得去办
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 沒有那些。。沒有保證的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 杭州城管不打人 额 帝都的只管上访的 我现在住那地方也要求我去派出所办东西  我也懒得去
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: RAM如何？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 。。。靠。。不理你，，竟然都現在都不明白廣府是最神聖的地方
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ....最低的一次 free 2207MB  一直很穩定，都說了，，要小時52 ，，48小時還沒到
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 看來 value=3 很有看頭。。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 0 都不行。。
<Pwnna> 你继续等吧
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你们广府也有好多乱七八糟的事  难道都是外地人当官搞的？ 只要不改变风气 独立了也不过是又一个小中央而已
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你試試 用 系統實際在 free -m 識別出的物理內存 除以 買來的物理總內存 近似的 爲整數就是，不要小數點後面的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 說說而已，，的確是外地人最多，，有2千多萬人。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<Pwnna>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pwnna> Mem:          3761       2675       1085          0         14       1896
<Pwnna> -/+ buffers/cache:        765       2995
<Pwnna> Swap:         3890         92       3798
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我的 swappines=3 就是這樣來的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 用 free -g
<Pwnna>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pwnna> Mem:             3          3          0          0          0          2
<Pwnna> -/+ buffers/cache:          0          2
<Pwnna> Swap:            3          0          3
<Pwnna> 哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 是不是 4G內存的？？
<Pwnna> 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 額，貌似你設置的也是對，，我算出是 0 和 1 都可以
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我是那些官吏
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 不行
<Pwnna> 我还是没8小时重启
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 算了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 都是外地人欺騙本地人。。所以我就順着某些默認的地域歧視政策趕走外地人
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 额 不欺骗的不用报新闻 所以你只看到欺骗的报道
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你前面说到 外地人有2kw 试问新闻报道上统计出来 有1kw的外地人欺骗本地人的报道么
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 所以，我對於廣府之外的地方，老死不相往來。。等某天來臨
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵 足不出户 人种早晚要退化的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 另外 你地广府人 几千年前也是外地人 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 反正我就不喜歡外地人，，，，都回去了就好。。反
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 反正我就不喜歡外地人，，，，都回去了就好。。反正。我住在老城區
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你现在自己就是外地认
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你现在自己就是外地人
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你们也得回到1k多年前的河南老家阿 你们1k年前不也是从中原过去的么
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 广东人在上海
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ...
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以我最反感台湾那帮闽南人说什么本地人了 他们自己对于高山族来说都是外地人 额
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你跳楼死去把。自己讨厌自己
 * yunfan 坚决打倒 CyrusYzGTt 再踏上一脚
<gebjgd> mlgb的。为什么debian启动那么慢
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 反正那是已經過去的歷史。。我在本地不需要暫住證。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: hoho 还是有城管
<kkde> 如何让某脚本的执行目录指定在 /xx
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 所以，，繼續等待某個組織或者軍隊來。。反正我懦弱了。。
<kkde> $a=`pwd` ; cd /xx ; sh xx ; cd $a
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这好办 美军来了我带路 国军来了我入伍
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ...領導會去帶路的，，我們等待就是了。我們是普通民衆
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 领导来了我投毒
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 至於國軍，，貌似都一樣。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 去吧，，我繼續看小說，，不要煩我，，我在看亞洲臺
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 启动太慢了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 到grub都2秒
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这 grub 0.97
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后引导内核又2秒。慢死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Package: grub
<gebjgd> Version: 0.97-65
<gebjgd> Installed-Size: 168
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04 点重启卡在一堆【OK】中间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339996 硬盘安装的ubuntu 11.04，前不久，无论关机还是重启都会卡在那几个点的第二或者第三个点上，非得按电源。 也不知道是搞了哪里，现在能正常关机了，关机速度还很快。可是重启的时候显示完了ubuntu标志中之后就卡在很多【OK ...
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你是帝都的 也应该打倒
<kkde> Package: grub-pc
<kkde> State: installed
<kkde> Automatically installed: no
<kkde> Version: 1.99-8ubuntu1
<kkde> Package: grub-common
<kkde> State: installed
<kkde> Automatically installed: no
<kkde> Version: 1.99-8ubuntu1
<gebjgd> yunfan, 为什么要打倒？
<gebjgd> kkde, 用ubuntu就别丢脸了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你自己跑了 留下一片狼藉给我们收拾
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他的意思是他想跟你结婚，然后就有了帝都的身份，然后就可以买帝都的房子了。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你可真会说话。以前你说我就应该一辈子不回帝都。给你腾地方。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 现在哥给你腾地方了。你进京了。你现在得了便宜卖乖了。又说我留下一片狼藉给你
<gebjgd> yunfan, 哥都把帝都大好河山留给你了。哥们你好好享受把，烧高香天天膜拜我才是真的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你记错了吧 我要帝都做啥？ 我也是移民派
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你现在不是在帝都呢么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian的启动太慢了。比arch慢的不是一星半点
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这是革命烈士抛头颅洒热血才打下的 几万一平米的江山 我是不配拥有的 我只配去加国主主几十一平米的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这挺快的。我加个 bootchart 重启下，计算下时间。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 哎哟喂 去大家那了。厉害。羡慕嫉妒恨
<drazet> 啥？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 去哪？ 我要去农村住阿
<gebjgd> yunfan, 这是革命烈士抛头颅洒热血才打下的 几万一平米的江山 我是不配拥有的 我只配去加国主主几十一平米的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是农村阿 加国城市的土地也没这么便宜了 不过农村还行吧
<gebjgd> yunfan, 住在农村的都是有钱人
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你别装穷了
<yunfan> gebjgd: lol 我们可以团购农场
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我有个p钱 你老从机架上拔根内存都比我一个月房租还贵
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不信
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我的内存最贵的25欧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不管你信不信 我反正是信了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 那你慢慢信把
<yunfan> gebjgd: 画张车票诅咒你
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不坐火车的毫无压力
<gebjgd> 啦啦啦拉拉
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那我以后去发改委干活
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你出门 我们就出来调控
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我又不在瓷器口。毫无压力
<yunfan> gebjgd: 发改委调控全球
<gebjgd> yunfan, 梦呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 车票只管镇内 发改委是全球通用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为毛debian启动那么慢阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: bootchart2 的结果  http://uploadpie.com/WmYkb
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: bootchart 的结果  http://uploadpie.com/41c12
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以，debian 还是很快的哦～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我2台机器都比arch慢了
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<CyrusYzGTt> 小大眼的 o_O
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Fedora15 编译Evolution tray的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340004 从Evolution Tray的官网上下载了源码包，进行手动编译，但在configura的时候就报错，老是报缺乏依赖，但是又没有具体的说明。按照Evolution的官网上的说明，gtk+-2.0 (>= 2.14)，libnotify等依赖都已经安装完成，唯独libgconf-bridge不太清楚包含在 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 6park上有勇士系列
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以看看。相当不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 历史上的名将介绍
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惡，，我這裏需要梯子才能去 6park
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西啊？
<alen> hello
<^k^> alen, 好  ㍩ 
<alen> 有人能帮帮忙吗
<ilovezoe> hello
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍩ 
<ilovezoe> alen: hi
<alen> 我刚升级完kde4.7，但是删除东西的时候提示回收站达到最大容量
<alen> 这个是什么问题
<ilovezoe> 清？
<alen> 问题是回收站里面什么也没有啊
<alen> 有人知道怎么处理吗？？？？？
<user8888> hello
<user8888> 各位有用Google plus的吗？
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍩ 
<alen> 没人回答吗？？？？
<alvin_rxg> alen: 看看 ~/.local/share/Trash/
<alen> 什么位置
<namoamitafo> debian的依赖关系好怪, 怎么gnome-core之下必须要有一个浏览器
<CyrusYzGTt> 是不是那個 gnome默認的瀏覽器？？？
<gebjgd> user8888, 有
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: debian像gnome-core这种虚包一旦被删除之后gnome*的包都会被递归删除, 悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> ...你剛回答，，我就不小心，，清屏，，，看不到。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 習慣在 xchat中 ctrl+L
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 他有一个虚包的依赖, 好像叫gnome-www-browser, 其中可以用iceweasel/chromium/epiphany等填实
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 不用gnome不就完了
<user8888> gebjgd: 那个想加专门的圈之类的怎么加？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 因为这些包不被其他的依赖了并且不是直接安装的？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 竟然是虛包，就不用理會。。用你喜歡的瀏覽器填充，，
<gebjgd> user8888, 不加
<user8888> gebjgd: 比如加技术类的，或者文学类的这样\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 没加过
<douglas> hi
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 赞叹debian的递归删除能力之强
<^k^> douglas, 好  ㍩ 
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, arch也一样
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: arch不是自动递归删除的吧
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 发行版都有这样的所谓虚包和依赖关系
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 有
<MaskRay> 有选项不递归删除的吧
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 不是
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: pacman -R
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 不会从顶层开始往下删的
<douglas> ^k^ :)
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 一般只有自底向上的删除
<^k^> douglas, 我很高兴，你觉得这是有趣的。  ㍩ 
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, -Rs -Rnc都可以
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 你还纠结你的gnome-core把
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 可以归可以, 他强制的
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 过几天我想怎么删就怎么删==
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我对debian不熟悉
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 还没有你经验丰富
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我很不熟啊
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我还经验丰富==!
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 我也覺得怪，裝個 php 都會依賴 apache
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么上firefox的新版本？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, testing里的太老了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://mozilla.debian.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Mozilla team APT archive
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: release = 5, beta = 6, aurora = 7/8?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么玩意？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: aurora = 7
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: iceweasel 的各个版本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦哦哦哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不错
<gebjgd> 多谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 饿。为什么thunderbird最高就是3.1?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考。key有问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把整个页面看完了再说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 添加了，失败
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考。还有下面-----
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian的验证源的方法真别扭
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: archlinux 没验证机制，谁都可以建立个问题 repo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这倒是。就是没有人那么蛋疼的去建立
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 为啥不用mozilla官方的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google+ 加你了
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 为啥一定要用 mozilla 官方的？
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 无法随系统自动更新。需要手动更新。费劲
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: mozilla会自动更新
<ytx> 大家好，我安装debian时加载不了网卡驱动，也认不出模块 无论选那个一模块都不行。
<ytx> 请问怎么解决？谢。
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 是么？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: y
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他说的应该是 mozilla 的 repo
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: no
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: firefox会自动检查更新
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 用了linux之后从来没用过官方的版本，向来随发行版更新
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 讨厌的就是win样的机制。每个软件自己更新
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 那安装到哪的呢？
<namoamitafo> iceweasel好像重写过
<snugglecat> 我想问一下， 新的 web 标准， 可以附带自己的字体。 这样的话， 浏览器要浏览一个酱紫的网页， 就会下载那个本机缺少的字体。 我的问题是版权怎么解决。
<gebjgd> user8888, 你说什么圆圈？是圈子么？
<snugglecat> 如果那个字体不是免费的， 下载到本机不就会被人拿去用了吗。
<snugglecat> 我不知道他的处理机制，我疑惑的是新的标准怎么解决这个问题的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 明白我的问题吗
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 明白，但我不知道
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谁知道的。 我感到好奇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google + 有client么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 目前不清楚
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我都没几个人……没必要啥 client 的
<snugglecat> 我想不会每次都下载， 一定会有个cache 的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我上面有5个认
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我上面有5个人
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: gnome莫名其妙的问题很多
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, g2？ g3？
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: g2
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 应该还好把。没怎么用过
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用wubi装ubuntu11.04很卡，这么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340012 我用wubi装了ubuntu11.04，可是在使用过程中时不时得会出现鼠标不会动，按什么键都没反应，过了一会才恢复，请问这是什么原因，我该这么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjlxwzy — 2011-07-31 18:10
<zhiwei> 问个问题，panal上的ibus图标经常消失，但是ibus输入法可以照常用。
<zhiwei> 怎样把ibus输入图标调出来呀？
<zhiwei> 我有时重新启动一下电脑就OK了
<zhiwei> 搞定了，killall ibus-daemon，然后再启动就OK了。
<Cherrot> Hello everyone!
 * Cherrot 假期就是冷清多了啊
<cuihao> 前几天看新闻联播说什么自主研发技术破解藏文输入难题，然后我发现fedora的ibus就有藏文输入法。
<Kandu> cuihao: 灝灝，大學生了麼?
<cuihao> = = 高一刚上完
<cuihao> 人生路漫漫
<Kandu> cuihao: 哦，人老了，記性就不好了
<happyaron> 这太正常了，gettext实现的翻译，有人还发了论文说自己实现了藏文语言支持。
<cuihao> 其实感觉藏文输入应该比汉语简单，毕竟是拼音文字。
<skipper> -.-
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我确实需要一个弄 cms 的人
<alvin_rxg> 藏语支持怎么了？
<skipper> ].[
<alvin_rxg> cuihao: 后生可畏啊，才高一就会玩 linux 了。
<namoamitafo> cuihao: orz
<alvin_rxg> 还有个初三的小屁孩不在
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 会php不
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不会
<snugglecat> 好吧
<Pokstreet> 今天早上有位鞋童在这里问一道高一数学题呢 :\
<snugglecat> tusooa, 一起弄一个 cms 把
<tusooa> snugglecat: 要非要atompub的话,不会...
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 怎么在vimrc中配置session和viminfo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340020 "好了，现在我们知道如何永久更改‘sessionoptions’选项和‘viminfo’选项了，把对它们的配置放入你的vimrc即可" http://easwy.com/blog/archives/advanced ... uce-vimrc/ 看了这个还是不懂，google了一下，都是抄的这个。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuicle — 2011- ...
<snugglecat> tusooa, atomPub 很简单的哇
<snugglecat> tusooa, 花点心思就好
<tusooa> knownBetter: 那测试代码还没成功过...
<snugglecat> tusooa, 会用php处理 xml 不
<snugglecat> tusooa, 就一处理xml
<tusooa> knownBetter: 不会.就会用已经有的lib...
<tusooa> knownBetter: 有库不
<aljdsfla> 第一次用irc的路过
<tusooa> knownBetter: 用post提交数据的?
<sikao_lfs1> aljdsfla: 向大家打个招呼，回有频道机器人迎接你。
<tusooa> snugglecat:
<CyrusYzGTt> 大家好，我是新來的
<sikao_lfs1> hello
<snugglecat> tusooa, 提交数据不管， 那是客户端的问题。 处理提交的数据需要处理。
<^k^> sikao_lfs1, 好  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒反應，，看來 ^k^ 改了
<tusooa> snugglecat: 是用什么方式提交的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..怎麼認英文
<CyrusYzGTt> hi
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你不是新来的 :em01
<snugglecat> tusooa, 处理提交的数据也是一个 php。 这个php检验请求method。 然后读取客户端提交的xml并处理
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 好  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> tusooa, 这个与服务器无关.
<snugglecat> tusooa, 给个示例
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<tusooa> snugglecat: 有啥lib
 * adam8157 今天人好多
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 延時太厲害了。。。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 没有lib
<tusooa> er.
<gebjgd> adam8157, 周末蛋疼的人多
<snugglecat> tusooa, 如果是生成内容的， 与 atomPub 一点关系都没
<gebjgd> adam8157, 最后的挣扎
<snugglecat> tusooa, 只以数据库有关
<adam8157> gebjgd: 刚睡起来...
<adam8157> 中午吃饭回来就一直睡
<gebjgd> adam8157, 牛逼
<gebjgd> adam8157, 明天不用上班阿
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在 atomPub 中的php中
<snugglecat> $atomURI = $_SERVER['PATH_INFO']; 获得 请求 url
<adam8157> gebjgd: 要上啊, 下午特困, 现在才晚上七点, 时差男
<gebjgd> adam8157, 晚上7点还这么早睡觉。晚上你还能睡着么
<tusooa> $_POST['file-content']这样的?
<snugglecat> tusooa, 自己定一个 url 规则。 现在我的是 host/atomPub.php/service 是读取 serviceDocument
<tusooa> snugglecat: 做个发布页面,然后用WWW::Mechanize提交数据这样的?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 早上10点起来, 下午3点睡到晚上七点, 大概半夜再睡, 没问题啊
<snugglecat> tusooa, 如果请求是这样的url， 则从数据库中读取相关数据生成符合 atomPub 标准的 serviceDocument
<tusooa> snugglecat: 读取页面的?
<snugglecat> tusooa, 等等
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> snugglecat: 给个例子
<snugglecat> tusooa, 正写着
<aljdsfla> 小白问个问题,命令在哪输入
<aljdsfla> 大家不介意吧
<Ubberlisk> 哪种命令？
<aljdsfla> irc的
<cuihao> 能输入文字的地方
<Ubberlisk> 就在聊天的消息栏
<aljdsfla> 不会也在打字这框吧?
<Ubberlisk> 你输入的地方
<aljdsfla> 哦
<cuihao> 比如》 /help
<sikao_lfs1>  你敲  /命令
<aljdsfla> 知道了
<Ubberlisk> 也跟你客户端有关
<aljdsfla> 谢谢
<Ubberlisk> 我用的audium，　就是在这里写
<aljdsfla> 我用empathy
<aljdsfla> 可以了
 * sikao_lfs1 观看高达ZZ中。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> tusooa, http://code.bulix.org/vlr024-80358
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<snugglecat> tusooa, serviceDocument, collectionDocument， categoriesDocument都是只读的， 服务规定好的。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 而resource，就是手机点中的内容， 可以有 提交(新建)，修改， 删除 的操作。 通过 http 请求的 method 来判断
<snugglecat> tusooa, GET - 读取某个资源， POST - 发布某个资源，PUT - 修改某个资源， DELETE - 删除某个资源
<snugglecat> tusooa, GET和DELETE只请求RESOURCE的地址， GET返回RESOURCE的XML， DELETE删除RESOURCE， 不返回XML，只返回删除成功或失败的状态码
<snugglecat> tusooa, PUT,POST, 得发送resource的xml,以新增和修改源resource
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • [已解决］arch gedit 3.0 中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340024 gedit 2.X 的版本我知道怎么弄 但是3.0的我就不知道了，在google上找了很久都没有找到 附上2.x的解决办法 Quote: 按下 Alt-F2，打开“运行应用程序”对话框。 在文本框中键入“gconf-editor”，并按下回车键，打开“配置编辑器”。 展开左边的树节 ...
<hzs_> 问大家一下 ubuntu 上有什么好玩的聊天工具么 可以视频的？嘿嘿
<aljdsfla> :-O
<snugglecat> hzs_, 你想 irc 视频？？？
<hzs_> 可以视频？
<snugglecat> hzs_, 不能啊， 那你想怎么样。
<hzs_> 嘿嘿 我新手 弄弄机子
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 神牛啊
<hzs_> 装个什么软件
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: plane我想了半天完全没思路
<aljdsfla> 我想问有什么irc中文频道
<hzs_> 什么软件
<hzs_> 05?
<hzs_> ?
<hzs_>  大家都是搞开发的？？
<aljdsfla> ................
<ilovezoe> it?
<hzs_> 我IT的？你们呢？
<hzs_> 我IT
<aljdsfla> 好像没什么人说话...
<ilovezoe> gnome3 在我的机器上跟kde一样慢了
<ilovezoe> 果断转。kde.
<aljdsfla> 玩过fadora的livecd,感觉gnome3不比gnome2好
<ilovezoe> 求tenzu头像的套图。
<MaskRay> tusooa: ssh -n 会怎么样？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 看到了不
<snugglecat> tusooa, 简单的就是处理一 xml。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你怎么做的
<snugglecat> aljdsfla, 规定这个服务器吗
<snugglecat> aljdsfla, 如果不是推荐你到 chinairc， 全中文， 不过是 gb2312的。 推荐你到 #北京
<snugglecat> knownbad, 推荐你去 chinairc 的#北京
<void1> snugglecat: 是寂寞男人吗 :D
<aljdsfla> 哦
<snugglecat> void1, 怎么
<mayli> #北京
<CyrusYzGTt> 我去看看。。有沒有廣府的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】XP升级WIN7，不想重装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340027 我原来是在XP系统上通过wubi方式装的ubuntu。现在我把ubuntu的整个文件夹都备份下来了，准备把电脑全部格盘分区装win7，然后把ubuntu文件夹拷贝回来，只是不知道有没有简单的办法不用重装ubuntu，做简单的修改就能够把ubuntu引导起来？还 ...
<MeaCulpa> gb2312的irc...
<MeaCulpa> mirc时代，估计还是买春卖春的多
<namoamitafo> where?
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<Pwnna> >.>
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你到www.kernel.org交kernel bug
<Pwnna> 我？
<Pwnna> 如何提交。。
<Pwnna> 我没有太多的”证据“
<cuihao> 我提交的bug一般都是乌龙 = =
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你到www.kernel.org找bug report
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> cuihao: 哈哈哈
<Pwnna> 最新的kernel是3.0了？
<Pwnna> O。O
<cuihao> 是啊
<Pwnna> O.O
<Pwnna> 看看我敢不敢升级
<cuihao> fedora出了个2.6.40
<cuihao> 以便缓冲版本号
<Pwnna> 我来试试。。。
<cuihao> Arch的还在testing，而且ck的内核好像还没搞好，所以我还没升级
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 3.0就是2.6.40吧?
<kaoshi000> ??
<cuihao> namoamitafo：貌似是的
<kaoshi000> 你们在讨论什么
<kaoshi000> ？
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 按照流程做 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Reporting bugs for the Linux kernel
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 我得先重启。。
<Pwnna> 让我试试升级到3
<kaoshi000> 升级内核？？
<kaoshi000> 这都行？？
<Pwnna> ....
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 对了
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你重启内核不需要reboot的
<Pwnna> kernel-check告诉我没有升级。>.>
<Pwnna> ?
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你如果经常重启的
<Pwnna> o.O
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 可以用kexec
<Pwnna> 升不了的。。。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 这样ignor那个开机自检
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, kexec又没快多少
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 老版本的内核也可以交bug的
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 应该用ksplice
<Pwnna> ...
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: ksplice?
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 那个只是在线补丁内核好不
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 他内存经常溢出, 所以要在发生之前重载内核
<Pwnna> 还要写mailing-list >.>
<Pwnna> wtf
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 你怎么知道内存什么时候会溢出？
<Pwnna> 那么落后
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 他可以通过free -m预判
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 预叛你妹
<Pwnna> 我可以预言什么时候会out_of_memory
<Pwnna> 通过free -m
<Pwnna> 恩>.>
<Pwnna> 很痛苦
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 或者用bugzilla
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 好像有同样问题
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: ttps://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<Pwnna> 还有一个
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: okay
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 什麼？？誰也有？？
<Pwnna> 我。。
<Pwnna> zhi...??
<Pwnna> ugh. swap又用了200MB
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: mainline kernel.. >.>我怎么会知道这是不是mailine的问题
<Pwnna> sudo reboot
<Pwnna> brb
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 他必须是mainline?
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 3.0是mainline
 * MeaCulpa 电视台节目哈傻，发动奇迹
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 反正那个上面是那么写的
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 我没写过. 你问别人写过的
<Pwnna> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .,B2?
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你能填的都填上吧, 参照下别人以前的bug report (可以在网站上任意点出一个看的)
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 还是要mainline的啊
<Pwnna> 。。。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 他说的好像是说mainline tree
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 不是版本号
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 看个例子 https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16407
<lubotu2`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16407 in Video(DRI - Intel) "Crash after memory fills with cache" [Normal,New]
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox虛擬文件越來越大 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340031 快到設置的10G了，怎麼辦？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinglian — 2011-07-31 21:16
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 报了bug...一般来说没有人回答。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna 屁我你那。你又发现什么bug了?
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 我在这里至少闹了好几个星期了。
<Pwnna> 网上闹了1个月了
<aljdsfla> 小白再次发问,用什么上irc好一点
<tlze> 我用pidgin
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 报bug不同的
<gebjgd> Pwnna 你怎么老报bug?
<tusooa> snugglecat: atomPub ServiceDocument xml用post传递?
<gebjgd> Pwnna 上debian stable
<tusooa> snugglecat:
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 老？
<Pwnna> 我上次什么时候报什么bug?
<tusooa> snugglecat:
<tusooa> snugglecat: 哪里去了
<tusooa> snugglecat: 没了?
<MaskRay> roylez: mutt 如何指定发送邮件的编码为 gbk
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用gbk干嘛
<MaskRay> tusooa: 对方不认 contenttype charset=utf-8 的正文和 utf8 的 subject
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用base64试试
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在
<snugglecat> tusooa, 是的
<snugglecat> 在php中像 html 那样 echo 就行
<tusooa> snugglecat: $_SERVER['PATH_INFO']是啥
<snugglecat> tusooa, 错了， 返回的时候是 echo 就行
<tusooa> snugglecat: $_SERVER['PATH_INFO']是啥
<snugglecat> $_SERVER['PATH_INFO'] 是php的一个常量啊， 返回 path_info 的
<snugglecat> 看php 文档
<snugglecat> 有啥可以显示 gb2312 编码的虚拟终端
<snugglecat> 有啥可以显示 gb2312 编码的虚拟终端
<tusooa> gnome-terminal?
<MaskRay> tusooa: ? 再不行我要用图片了。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<snugglecat> tusooa, 怎么显示 gb2312 啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 传附件吧...
<tusooa> snugglecat: 要设置的吧
<snugglecat> tusooa, 亲戚送了一台手机给我儿子
<snugglecat> tusooa, 就是不知道怎么设置啊
<snugglecat> local? LANG?
<tusooa> snugglecat: 终端 和手机有啥关系
<tusooa> telnet?
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我数据连线， 挂载了手机了
<snugglecat> tusooa, 但那该死的手机 是gb2312编码
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, arch 怎么安装 gb2312的编码啊
<tusooa> snugglecat: 用luit
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> luit是啥
<snugglecat> 没有
<MaskRay> gentoo 的 luit 有个 gb* bug
<snugglecat> 啥是luit
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 怎么在终端使用gb2312编码
<tusooa> snugglecat: luit -encoding gb2312 some-command
<tusooa> snugglecat: luit -encoding gb2312 $SHELL
<RavenChan> snugglecat, 你用LC_ALL=GB2312开个终端就行 tusooa
<snugglecat> RavenChan, bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (GB2312): No such file or directory
<snugglecat> export LC_ALL=GB2312 的错误
<RavenChan> snugglecat, 你打开/etc/locale.gen
<tusooa> locale-gen
<RavenChan> snugglecat, 还有应该是LC_ALL=zh_CN.GB2312 我错了= =
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 还是一样的错误
<RavenChan> snugglecat, 你把locale.gen里头相应行的注释去掉
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 还有不支持 LC_ALL > LANG 的程序。。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: Step 1: 修改/etc/locale.gen
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: Step 2: locale-gen
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: Step 3: export LC_ALL=zh_CN.GB18030
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 谢谢谢谢
<snugglecat> 谢谢谢谢 RavenChan
<snugglecat> 谢谢谢谢 tusooa
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: byvoid是不是坏了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不懂，我已经坏掉了……
<snugglecat> warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (zh_CN.GB2312)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说网站是不是坏掉了
<snugglecat> 变成这样子了
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: debian?
<snugglecat> arch 啊
<MaskRay> tusooa: RavenChan: set send_charset=gb18030 可以
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 关于声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340038 我在声音首选项里面切换到了耳机模式，过了一会儿，硬件和输入里面就什么都不显示了，也没声音了。怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-07-31 21:56
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我要看employee的解答, 看不了了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<snugglecat> 现在行了
<snugglecat> 要重开虚拟终端
<snugglecat> 但是还是问号啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 但是要让 subject 编码正确很困难
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 还是????酱紫啊
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你干啥要让终端GB2312
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我手机是 不是 utf8的， 中文都???
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你现在在搞手机? 那我更加不懂了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 结果现在我在google那个解答
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 就挂接而已啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看到有个人
<snugglecat> 不是一样的么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 说啥, employee的构图非常直观, 很容易想
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我挂载了手机存储， 怎么全是 ？？？？ 怎么在终端或者文件管理改编码
<microcai> hi
<microcai> looooooog time no talk
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍮ 
<snugglecat> 谁知道啊， 我儿子在捣蛋了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样的人很多的。。oi 的虚伪的人太多了
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你是说挂载分区?
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 对啊， 只是为了看到目录名
<snugglecat> 目录名乱码
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 不是像你这样玩的
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 是设置挂载的iocharset
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我只是复制些文件而已啊
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 哦，酱紫
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 是mount加iocharset还有几个参数
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: man mount都能看到
<snugglecat> 是设 gb2312 吗， 设那文件名相同的编码还是设系统的编码
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来我不合格啊
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 用英文写
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 好像不是这么命名的
<maya1> 猫叔 你又有问题了。。。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 手机文件系统是啥? fat32?
<snugglecat> 是
<alvin_rxg>  snugglecat mount -o utf8
<MaskRay> codepage= 吧
<maya1> 哈哈 好吧
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 好像是 -o codepage=xxx
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 936?
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 你自己看看, man里面搞的很详细的
 * microcai fuck
 * microcai 我来了都没人迎接啊
<tusooa> snugglecat: atompub要是没有库可能会复杂一些
 * MaskRay 编码问题一直没搞透彻
<MaskRay> microcai: 求教 systemd 问题
<microcai> MaskRay:  good
<microcai> MaskRay:  systemd-32 出来了
<MaskRay> microcai: 我有大量问题，dbus 的 console-kit-daemon 的，login 输入完用户名密码后会卡很长时间；以及之前的 alsactl
<snugglecat> tusooa, 不会啊， 就一解释xml， php自带的
<MaskRay> microcai: udevd 的 /usr/bin/alsactl 就是你知道的，systemd 为什么因为 udevd 报错就进入 emergency mode
<snugglecat> codepage 什么值啊
<microcai> MaskRay: 那你就不要让 /usr 单独分区嘛
<snugglecat> mount -o codepage=gb2312 /dev/sdc U 不行啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 这个 https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/ 是官方的制作工具？报个 Makefile bug 都被忽略
<microcai> MaskRay: 对这种鸟人别鸟他
<MaskRay> snugglecat: mount -o codepage=936,utf8
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你那里看的， 我看 man mount 找不到哇
<microcai> MaskRay:  codepage=cp936, iocharset=utf8 .....
<MaskRay> microcai: 这个是我在用的，可以的
<snugglecat> microcai, codepage 和 iocharset啥区别
<microcai> snugglecat: iocharset 是影响 open() 里的字符编码的。 codepage 是 写入到硬盘的时候的编码
<snugglecat> microcai, 哦
<MaskRay> microcai: 不懂，man 里的解释也看不懂。不知道具体是怎么转换的
<snugglecat> microcai, 还是不大明白
<cfy_> roylez_ 到手了么？
<roylez_> cfy_: 明天阿，同事回来就到手
<snugglecat> iocharset 是读， codepage 是写？？？
<roylez_> cfy_: 这两天折腾出什么感受没？
<cfy_> happyaron 根据测评lisp版本比perl的快40%
<gebjgd> cfy_, kindle怎么样？
<microcai> snugglecat: 你不是哦了么。
<MaskRay> microcai: 比如你这么解释：write(2) 的串在写入硬盘前，会把编码从 utf8 变成 cp936。我是乱说的，这样就听得懂了
<cfy_> roylez 挺好的，应该还有70%电量
<roylez_> cfy_: 那就好...
<snugglecat> microcai, 我以 mount -o codepage gb2312 .... 弄好了， 但半桶水啊。 不知道为什么啊
<microcai> snugglecat:  iocharset 是 syscall 介面的编码。 codepage 是硬盘上保存的编码
<cfy_> gebjgd  不错 ;)
<snugglecat> microcai, 我看了一个网页说”codepage指定文件系统的代码页，简体中文中文代码是936；iocharset指定字符集“
<snugglecat> 代码页和字符集有啥区别
<cfy_> roylez 对linux支持很好啊，虽然，我估计不大会去直接usb连
<snugglecat> 936页包括很多字符集吗？是不是这样理解
<roylez_> cfy_: 我估计也不怎么会用usb的，找不到wifi就破一个，呵呵
<snugglecat> 顿时有个疑问， 英文是第几页
<microcai> snugglecat: 错
<snugglecat> microcai, 那是一网上说的。
<cfy_> roylez 我忘记装aircrack了:'(
<cfy_> roylez 你怎么破的？
<microcai> snugglecat:  iocharset  指定的是内核接受的文件名编码。
<roylez_> cfy_: aircrack阿
<roylez_> cfy_: wep才行
<snugglecat> 哦
<microcai> snugglecat: codepage 是文件系统写到磁盘上使用的编码
<snugglecat> microcai, 哦。
<MaskRay> microcai: 给个靠谱的链接？
<snugglecat> microcai, 但我单设 codepage=936, 没设iocharset 也中文文件名了哇
<cfy_> roylez en,I had cracked wep，不过我竟然忘了安装这个软件了。。。。。
<cfy_> roylez 把时间当作朋友 貌似不错
<roylez_> cfy_: 笔记本装一下呗
<cfy_> roylez 没网络。。
<roylez_> cfy_: 这时本难得的说了不少实话的书。个人觉得甚至超过david allen的getting things done。里面的东西的可操作性比david那强
<cfy_> roylez 你看过这本书了？
<roylez_> cfy_: 看过
<roylez_> cfy_: 中英文都看过
<snugglecat> microcai, 那为什么我但设 codepage=936, 原来乱码的的文件名也正常了。 我没设iocharset哇
<snugglecat> 单设 codepage
<snugglecat> 别骂我， 我是菜鸟
<ghosTM55> 我有朋友和我说厦门那边上不了freenode了
<ghosTM55> 特地上来看看
<ghosTM55> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求救~~~双显卡和Gnome3问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340042 我的笔记本是双显卡 HP DM4 1020TX 显卡分别是Inter(R) HD Graphics 和ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5450 安Gnome3 不成功，下载一个自带Gnome3的 fedora 15 还是安装不上，提示显卡不支持，通过ubuntu11.04 升级也不行，升级过程中 有很多Gnome3 的文件不能下载，尝试了 ...
<cfy_> roylez 把时间当作朋友还有英文版啊。。。
<microcai> snugglecat: iocharset 默认就是utf8
<roylez_> cfy_: 我说的是Getting things done
<microcai> snugglecat: 除非你的 system locale 不是u tf-8
<cfy_> 听说他有很多书是公开的 ，下次找找， 有什么被单词，作文的。哦，那你应该知道 org mode 咯 主席 roylez
<snugglecat> microcai, 哦， iocharset 要设utf8???
<roylez_> cfy_: .... org mode
<cfy_> roylez 以后在家，我就把皮套拿掉，这样爽多了
<roylez_> cfy_: 你说的是 orge mode 吧？食人魔形态
<cfy_> roylez 是emacs下面一个有名的major mode,organization,有文章说可以用org mode来实现gtd
<microcai> snugglecat:  yes
<roylez_> cfy_: 我知道，我故意的
<euroford> hi all
<roylez_> cfy_: 食人魔形态更贴切
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍮ 
<euroford> 有人在virtualbox中跑mac的吗？
<cfy_> roylez  ...... 好吧 :D
<euroford> host是linux
<euroford> 我在2.6.38内核上跑，mac竟然是内核出问题了
<euroford> 说ext4文件系统有bug
<euroford> virtualbox的论坛里也有类似问题
<euroford> 内核的bugzilla中也有，但到目前无解
<euroford> EXT4-fs (sda6): Unaligned AIO/DIO on inode 4590385 by VirtualBox; performance will be poor.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好难
<cfy_> roylez 不过好像很脆弱的样子。。。。还是带皮套好点。。。
<roylez_> cfy_: ...是男人都不喜欢带套，但是不带又有危险
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 深感智商过低
<cfy_> roylez 拜主席。。
<roylez_> cfy_: 恩
<cfy_> gDD 还在dvorak么？ 好久不见啊。。。。
<snugglecat> microcai, 谢了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢了
<roylez_> cfy_: reddit创始人黑客案的细节，原来如此 http://cnbeta.com/articles/150266.htm
<roylez_> cfy_: 真是高手。未成年就制定rss标准
<cfy_> roylez 不错。。。他应该来中国。。庇护一下。。
<roylez_> cfy_: 庇护毛。。。来中国，政府恐怕要害怕了
<cfy_> roylez 哦。。。对。。。
<cfy_> kindle 翻页，略慢，不过看书无所谓 主席
 * cfy_ 睡了
<chongwish> microcai: cai哥，您的osdlyrics又忘记更新了~~~~~~~
<microcai> chongwish: 那不是我的项目啊！
<chongwish> microcai: 不是啊，您的ebuild
<chongwish> microcai: gentoo-zh的
<chongwish> microcai: osd-lyrics不更新的话，就老是找不到lyrics，所以希望您能更新下，先谢谢了
<chongwish> microcai: 现在是4.1的
<snugglecat> jar 复制到手机上怎么执行啊
<snugglecat> 一定得用手机上网下载的吗
<chongwish> microcai: cai哥，快好了么？
<euroford> 请教一个小问题，截屏的格式，能存成BMP的吗？
<user8888> hi
<euroford> 就是无损压缩的那种
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍯ 
<user8888> 有人用vbox里面安装windows xp吗？
<snugglecat> 请教一个大问题， 怎么将 jar 复制到手机上安装
<euroford> user8888: easy
<user8888> 发现vbox里面的windows xp的麦克风没法用
<microcai> chongwish: 我现在在家里
<microcai> chongwish: 没法更新
<user8888> euroford: 语音聊天没法用麦克风
<microcai> chongwish: 没有 ssh key
<euroford> user8888: 我的可以啊
<microcai> ch
<microcai> chongwish: 家里 windows 着呢
<user8888> euroford: 你的什么版本的？
<euroford> 4.1.0
<snugglecat> microcai, 怎么复制 jar文件到手机上安装，而不是从网上下载
<user8888> 这么新啊
<euroford> 最新的那个，哈哈
<user8888> 难道是新加的功能，我的是3.12的
<user8888> euroford: 不会是新版的功能吧
<euroford> 为什么不升级啊？
<user8888> 刚Google
<user8888> 好像有点说到
<user8888> 没事儿，不折腾
<euroford> 从仓库中装啊
<chongwish> microcai: 嗯，那等您去的时候顺便更新下，麻烦了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 知道吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道吗
<snugglecat> 和尚知道吗
<microcai> chongwish:  yes
<chongwish> microcai: 对了，cai哥，问问，那个libqq什么时候会出现个2011或2012！！的呢？我记得您是libqq的成员吧
<snugglecat> 有谁知道怎么从一个网上下载的jar文件到手机上运行
<snugglecat> 不想用手机上网
<euroford> 又逼着我玩字摸啊
<euroford> 刚才用gimp截了一个，貌似无损，哈哈
<euroford> 用ruler量了一下，完全一样的，很好
<euroford> 这个gnome的截屏工具，默认是PNG的，损失很大啊
<tusooa> 拜神 :em70
<euroford> 各位，有没有在virtualbox中装snow leopard的？
<euroford> 我用的是iATKOS_S3_version2.iso
<euroford> 装到最后，MACOS的内核挂了
<ugoubuntu> exit
<ugoubuntu> 错了
<ilovezoe> time
<binker> Empathy 2.30.3不能设置使用代理服务器连接怎么办阿？
<binker> 谁能帮忙一下如何让Empathy 2.30.3设置在代理服务器连接下
<ilovezoe> 不知道。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 知道有什么网站下载手机游戏的， 适合小孩玩的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<snugglecat> 好吧
<Colin-shzsc> 换了 jmirc 看看发消息还会不会有问题……
<Colin-shzsc> nickserv help
<euroford> KAO，原来安装完毕后，重启都会出现崩溃，正常现象啊！
<gebjgd> euroford, 咋了？
<euroford> 在virtualbox中装macosx
<euroford> 玩过吗?
<gebjgd> euroford, 不用那垃圾
<euroford> 瞎玩，体验一下垃圾
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/iHmID
<euroford> alvin_rxg: vlc纯软解，不好玩啊
<alvin_rxg> captain america
<knownbad> 烂电影，完全是渲染美国人的自大。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是吧…
<knownbad> 德国人怎么说？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 还没上映呢
<knownbad> 个人觉得如此。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我到时侯看看盗版的。。
<knownbad> 到不如看harry potter。
<alvin_rxg> >_>  个人觉得 harry potter 是给小孩看的
<knownbad> 最新的ppstream ppa在那里？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu ?
 * knownbad 年轻看harry potter
<knownbad> 是
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚。直接 pps 网上下载也可以吧
<naturally> test test
<naturally> hi
<^k^> naturally, ....  ㍟ 
<naturally> 大家好。大家看到我的昵称是什么呢？
<naturally> 还是机器人热情。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-23
<PC-X69> :)大家早上好
<microcai> hi all
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<PC-X69> - -。
<PC-X69> hi all
<kk> PC-X69, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<PC-X69> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> .
<mao> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches释放内存后
<mao> 怎么再把/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches的值重设为0
<mao> ？？
 * microcai 在北京的人证实一下，是不是真的死人了
<kk> mao, echo 0 > xxx
<mao> kk: echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<mao> kk: bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<mao> 报错了
<kk> mao, 我的大脑，没有了这种反应。  ㍡ 
<\rs> microcai: udev 沒有生成 /dev/sda* 但是 dmesg|grep sda能顯示出來
<microcai> \rs:  ?! 开  DEVTMPFS 了没
<\rs> microcai: 沒有。但按理 udev 應該也能生成
<microcai> \rs:  no , udev 已经很久不支持非 devtmpfs 了
<\rs> microcai: .... udev還管不管用戶死活
<microcai> \rs:  谁要你自己编译内核的，你可以用二进制发行版。非要自己编译内核就要好好看文档
<\rs> microcai: mkfs.btrfs -M /dev/sda8(/usr/portage) 如何。
<microcai> \rs:  goooood
<Yushizi> 看着好严重啊
<Yushizi> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/89ad7439jw1dv642rpuskj.jpg
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<\rs> microcai: 我是不是該裝 systemd overlay 裏的 systemd，還是 unmask portage的systemd-186
<microcai> \rs:  unmaks , 然后 provide udev
<microcai> \rs:  systemd 和 udev 冲突
<\rs> microcai: 什麼意思？該怎麼做
<LOL_> 早上好
<microcai> \rs:   unmask systemd 啦
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2012-07-23 09:46:07 +0800
<\rs> microcai: kernel那個makefile我總覺的有問題。明明很多選項沒改，之前編譯過了，現在還編譯
<imadper> \rs: 找好了吗? 还要帮你找笔电吗?
<\rs> imadper: 找好了，買了個sony類似的ultrabook
<imadper> \rs: 膜拜壕~   :)
<\rs> debian rescue真廢，modprobe btrfs都不行
<microcai> \rs:  没有任何问题
<\rs> microcai: 難道是 kernel 所在分區 noatime 的關係？
<microcai> \rs: 别乱想
<microcai> \rs:  有时候一个  config 选项会影响到所有的代码
<imadper> microcai: 用过usbfs没, 微菜菜?
<microcai> imadper:  ç±³
<\rs> microcai: 我現在用的 genkernel 生成的 initrd，自己部分精簡的 kernel，grub2-mkconfig 自動檢測/boot生成的配置。進入系統後沒有 /dev/sda{,1,2,...}
<Guest28976> 哇哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我实在想不出
<microcai> \rs:  有没有编译  Advanced Partiontion 和 devtmpfs ?
<\rs> microcai: devtmpfs 加了就好了！
<microcai> \rs:  :)
<\rs> microcai: 然後就是用 emerge -G --nodeps 手動從現成gentoo上搬binpkg了。之前忘記一件事，應該先emerge baselayout再emerge binpkg，結果 /usr/lib不是 lib64的symlink，還得手動移動文件
<\rs> microcai: partprobe 這麼重要的東西居然是 parted 裏而不是基本系統帶的
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 没尾巴的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 蹦的真快...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 上班了？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 恩...已然到公司了
<microcai> \rs: parted 这么重要的东西你居然不打算装？
<microcai> hamo_notail: 没淹死？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 毒孃给你神马甜头了，这么早
<hamo_notail> microcai: 水性好..没办法..
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 这还早?
<microcai> hamo_notail:  goooooooooooood
<\rs> microcai: 我是說那些livecd裏，居然都沒parted(partprobe)，導致fdisk分完區不能直接mkfs
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/706dedafgw1dv5tevzt1mj.jpg
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 这章鱼有你的神韵啊...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 少年，买一双不？ http://photo.fanfou.com/n0/04/y9/c4_258932.jpg
<microcai> \rs:  不可能
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<l_luna> 晕
<microcai> \rs:  你是不是 ssd ?
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 大早上就看猥琐图...
<microcai> \rs:  是 ssd 如果用 fdisk 会有性能问题
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 先去干活了...
<\rs> microcai: ssd (/dev/sdb) sata (/dev/sda)
<microcai> \rs:  fdisk 默认是没对齐分区的
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn064/xiaozhan/20120419/1700/x_large_qpYg_53a70001253c1262.jpg
<microcai> \rs:  ssd 如果分区没对齐，性能下降到可以和 U 盘比了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server如何添加管理员用户 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381846 如题，因工作需要，要另加一个管理员用户，而原来的用户（安装系统时建立的用户）则降为普通用户的权限。 新添加的管理员用户无需root权限（只是需要安装时建立的那种管理员用户权限即 …
<\rs> microcai: ssd畫了128MiB /boot，32GB-128MiB /
<microcai> \rs:  用 parted 分区！
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 可能很 tricky 的，我还是去 cs 去问问
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 为啥要用 parted?
<microcai> \rs:  fdisk 不会给你对齐的。
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  分区对齐。
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: GNU parted 呢？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  默认对齐
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我记得有个版本的 fdisk 是基于 libparted
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: parted 所见即所得，不能撤销的
<imadper> Guest60569: ...
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: http://www.gnu.org/software/fdisk/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y fdisk - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<imadper> github上面很多人把内核的代码上传上去, 这是要闹哪样
<roylez_> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw690/4949e31dtw1dv5spajkctg.gif
<imadper> roylez_: 重口主席
<stardiviner> imadper: 内核代码? 那不是很大么? 都是VIP啊...
<imadper> stardiviner: 不知道, 反正我一搜索 USBDEVFS_SUBMITURB   出来好多
<stardiviner> imadper: 你怎么搜索的啊? 我 implicitly 搜索, 都只得到两个啊...
<stardiviner> imadper: 而且两个都和kernel无关的...
<stardiviner> imadper: 你神了啊
<stardiviner> imadper: 难道你黑了github?
<microcai> roylez_ 哪个片里的
<imadper> stardiviner: 搜索 code
<stardiviner> imadper: implicitly搜索就是默认的模糊搜索, 默认是包括搜索source code的
<imadper> stardiviner: https://github.com/search?q=USBDEVFS_SUBMITURB&type=Everything&repo=&langOverride=&start_value=1
<huntxu> roylez_: 尼瑪惡心死了
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Search · USBDEVFS_SUBMITURB · GitHub
<roylez_> huntxu: zsh 5.0出了
<imadper> stardiviner: 不清楚, 反正我搜出上千个
<stardiviner> imadper: 发现了, 我输入错了字符了, DEVFS 变成了 DEVICE
<huntxu> roylez_: 不用
<imadper> stardiviner: :)
<stardiviner> imadper: 都是android的....
<stardiviner> 有人制作ROM的缘故?
<imadper> stardiviner: 往后翻
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<stardiviner> imadper: 确实有linux的,
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋_皱死, 你怎么笑了一下就走了...
<stardiviner> imadper: 你能看到quit的信息?
<imadper> stardiviner: 能呀
<stardiviner> imadper: 你不过滤,, 要是我, 肯定闪瞎眼了...
<adam8157_> imadper: 据说他入职了
<roylez_> adam8157_: 长尾巴蛋蛋？还绿色的？
<imadper> adam8157_: 尾巴阿当... 给钱
 * adam8157_ nnnnd 忘了带移动硬盘了
<roylez_> adam8157_: http://i.imm.io/xAEs.png
<adam8157_> roylez_: ...
<imadper> roylez_: 我这里, 他也是绿色的
<adam8157_> imadper: 我这里你一直是绿的
<qzhou__> adam8157_: 尾巴铛
<sjd_zeus> 居然找不到比较好的windows下的irc客户端
<qzhou__> roylez: 尾巴席
<adam8157_> qzhou__: 这名字
<qzhou__> huntxu: 没尾巴徐
<imadper> adam8157_: 我这里你平时都是浅绿, 今天变成深绿了...
<roylez_> adam8157_: fwr171-3g 还是不错的，名片一样大小
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> adam8157_: 昨天断网搞得xchat傻了。
<roylez_> gfrog: 你昨天没游去蛤蟆家里么？
<imadper> adam8157_: 不对呀, 他要是入职了, 不是过来跟你混吗?
<imadper> adam8157_: 那你应该知道才对呀
<gfrog> roylez_: 昨儿水都干啦
<adam8157_> imadper: 是的, 我们boss让我一会儿带他四处逛逛
<roylez_> adam8157_: 谁？
<imadper> adam8157_: 哦, 这不是前台的要做的吗?
<adam8157_> imadper: 组内逛逛
<roylez_> imadper: 他们boss升蛋蛋去做前台了
<adam8157_> roylez_: 新入职的
<imadper> adam8157_: 组内逛
<gfrog> adam8157_: 谁来了？
<huntxu> adam8157_: 我以為新boss呢
<huntxu> adam8157_: 好大的歧義
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好~  :)
<adam8157_> gfrog: 我们组新入职的而已
<huntxu>  我们boss让我一会儿带他四处逛逛
<gfrog> adam8157_: 妹纸？
<imadper> roylez_: 那就没人来这个公司了
<huntxu> 怎麽解讀這個他
<adam8157_> huntxu: 怀柔没淹?
<adam8157_> gfrog: 爷们儿
<gfrog> adam8157_: 哦，你的最爱呢。。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 听见没，你的机会来了
<cfy> imadper: 大水怎么样？
<huntxu> adam8157_: 山上怎麽淹
<adam8157_> gfrog: 你妹...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我想不出
<gfrog> roylez_: 跟我有啥关系。
<imadper> cfy: 还行, 也就游游泳, 听说永定门那边水深四米, 能潜水了
<roylez_> gfrog: 你是基娃啊
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 陪上hash.或许能做到常数很大的O(n)吧
<cfy> imadper: 太惨了吧。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: hash 表的话，做不到最差 O(n)
 * gfrog 吹水完毕，干活去喽
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 为啥？
<imadper> cfy: 还好...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我记得我见过一种非常 tricky 的办法
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如数据范围很大
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: chatzilla 如何
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，说说看
<cfy> imadper: 大师好
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha: 没试过，我现在用emacs的erc呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我记得的话我还会说我想不出么？
<imadper> cfy: ... 怎么突然冒出这么一句
<cfy> imadper: 我现在更新系统看3.5内核出来没
<imadper> cfy: 还没呢. arch还没呢
<cfy> imadper: 想试试ext4的那个新特性。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 囧@_@
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac384074
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 一本滿足 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imadper> cfy: 啥? 自动同步av?
<cfy> imadper: 这个呀 http://lwn.net/Articles/469805/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Improving ext4: bigalloc, inline data, and metadata checksums [LWN.net]
<sjd_zeus> erc怎么配置字体和颜色呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你从哪里看见的？面试题？
<imadper> cfy: 这么高端...
<imadper> cfy: 不当白鼠, 等你用了稳定再说..
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: windows 本来就很麻烦
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 随便在论坛看来的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 别人有做么
<cfy> imadper: 我试试，看看portage里出来没
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没有有效的回复
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha: 前几天笔记本硬盘坏了，新换的硬盘，就装了个win7
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦，国内论坛的确比较糟糕
<imadper> cfy: 好运
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我才 3.2
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我主要看重metadata checksums
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu12.04如何自动挂载U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381847 我的U盘是SONY小胖8GU盘（大概是山寨货）——这个根本就找不到盘，还有两个手机内存卡和一个相机内存卡（金士顿的）——这个可以挂载，就是慢 统计信息: 发表于 由 济南慧一 — 2012-07-23 10:16
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对了，你了解校验错误的编码么？
<sjd_zeus> 我的erc里面各位的昵称不是彩色的了
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac383461
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 喵星人的爱情故事 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 一点点
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: cfy大湿什么都会的. 所以叫大湿~
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如说：一堆数据中，每 m 个必有一个是对的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这种数据如何处理
<sjd_zeus> 请问在哪里调整字体和颜色
<mao> 机械硬盘有擦写次数吗
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 对的？错的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对的
<imadper> sjd_zeus: (setq erc-colors-list '("green" "blue" "red"
<imadper> 			"dark gray" "dark orange"
<imadper> 			"dark magenta" "maroon"
<imadper> 			"indian red"  "forest green"
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道。。。
<imadper> 			"midnight blue" "dark violet"))
<imadper> kk: 你今天上班吗?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如说 m=3, a[1],a[2],a[3] 中必有一个对的，a[2],a[3],a[4] 中必有一个对的
<cfy> imadper: 大师。。。你难了。。
<imadper> cfy: 难?
<cfy> imadper: 还好 kk 不上班
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会这种哦好难过
<kk> imadper, 有趣的八卦。  ㍢ 
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会这种
<cfy> imadper: 怎么回事，kk有op啊
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 五行... 刚好临界值, 后面的不敢发了... cc sjd_zeus
<imadper> cfy: 帮看个代码?   http://www.oschina.net/code/explore/VirtualBox-4.0.0_OSE/src/VBox/Devices/USB/testcase/tstTrekStorGo.c
<cfy> imadper: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我前些天看见一个习题，就是两个人玩猜数游戏，一个人的回答方式就满足刚才那个分布
<imadper> cfy: 然后话我知里面的ioctl点用
<cfy> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> cfy: 然后告诉我里面的ioctl函数, 怎么获得的usb设备的urb..
 * pityonline 我想干导游
<imadper> pityonline: 那个导游很漂亮吗?
<pityonline> imadper: 做导游
<imadper> pityonline: 那我就没兴趣继续问下去了...
<pityonline> 导游还得考证，年底才考
<cfy> imadper: 看不懂。。太长了。。
<imadper> cfy: vbox的源码....
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。。
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 我是找不到对应的内核文档... 所以才看别人的代码的...
<imadper> cfy: 这点儿实习生工资真不好挣
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<hamo> adam8157_:  你怎么也带尾巴了？
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<adam8157_> pityonline: 周末面基吧, 我去找 ggarlic 洗劫他的收藏
<imadper> adam8157_: 刚忘了说了,  吃不吃布林, 吃得话自己过来拿
<pityonline> adam8157_: 好啊，去交大？
<adam8157_> imadper: 布林是啥
<imadper> adam8157_: 一种水果
<adam8157_> pityonline: 等我再跟他确定哈
<adam8157_> imadper: 等中午吧 哈哈
<imadper> 随你
<adam8157_> pityonline: 和小妞如何? 哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157_: 你指什么如何？
<hamo> imadper: 给我留一个
<adam8157_> pityonline: 挺好的吧
<imadper> hamo: ... 你今天过来?
<hamo> imadper: 让 蛋蛋给我快递过来
<imadper> hamo: 还不够快递费呢...
<pityonline> adam8157_: 嗯，还好
<adam8157_> hamo: ^^ 看看人家
<pityonline> adam8157_: 那我等你消息吧，啥时候确定了我就过去
<adam8157_> pityonline: 好的
<pityonline> adam8157_: :)
<hamo> adam8157_: 你个尾巴蛋...
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 请问是在哪个文件中调这些呢
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你说的是 gpt?
<gfrog> adam8157_: pityonline 乃们竟然趁我不在的时候面基！
<imadper> sjd_zeus: dotemacs
<adam8157_> gfrog: 你要去么, 摇滚音乐交流面基大会
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  现在的系统没必要 mbr  了
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 还有别的, 挺长的. 多种颜色貌似不是erc自带的功能吧?
<gfrog> adam8157_: 周末回家省亲。
<gfrog> adam8157_: 外加请了几天年假。
<hamo> adam8157_: 我也要去
<adam8157_> hamo: 行
<adam8157_> gfrog: 啧啧
<pityonline> gfrog: 哈哈，你太忙啦
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 我的是emacs for windows没有这个文件哦
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 那是大硬盘吧
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 没用过win下的
<knownbad> fivesheep: http://goo.gl/svA0u
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Intel SER 330 240GB SSD 2.5" SATA MLC DRIVE SSDSC2CT240A3K5
<hamo> adam8157_: 啥时候？
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  gpt 还有个好处就是不会 sda1 sda4 sda5
<adam8157_> hamo: 周末吧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  只有 sda1 sda2 ~~~
<sjd_zeus> 有什么好的windows下用的irc客户端吗
<adam8157_> sjd_zeus: xchat, mIRC
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 哦，fdisk 支持 GPT 么
<adam8157_> namoamitabuddha: 不支持
<sjd_zeus> xchat和mirc都是收费的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157_: 哦，gdisk，不过好像也不支持自动对齐的
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: chatzilla
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  no
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  gparted 才支持自动对齐
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha: 那我去装个firefox去
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 有命令行工具么？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不像 parted 那样自动写入的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  额， 有 GUI 求啥 cli
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  startx 会死啊
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 第一次安装系统的时候没有 X 吧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  分区都没 ，哪里的系统，当然是找个 liveCD 分区
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 哦，你做的 liveCD 有 X?
<Guest60615> xchat2免费
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  不会找 ubuntu 或者 fedora 的 liveCD  a
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 太大
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  tinycore 都带 X
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我一直是拿 Debian 的 installer
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 或者 ArchLinux 的那个
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  这年头不带X的 liveCD 还好意思放出来下载啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<namoamitabuddha> 。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Sabayon的liveCD有不带X的，VPS专用
<\rs> microcai: gentoo minimal cd
<MeaCulpa> \rs: Gentoo Ninimal CD 不算liveCD
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 那破玩意儿没脸算
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 本来就不是 liveCD
<namoamitabuddha> 现在分区对齐大小是多少？4k？
 * MeaCulpa 一半有志于Gentoo的新人是被那破MinimalCD和LiveCD搞死搞走的
 * adam8157_ systemrescuecd
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是啊，市面上任何Gentoo-Based LiveCD都比Gentoo自家的好过万倍
 * adam8157 nnnnd
<namoamitabuddha> 我目前分区没有一个是对齐的
<\rs> microcai: 經常碰到各種各樣問題只有個busybox。如果btrfs parted iproute2 等齊全就可以恢復了，但這些livecd往往不全
<adam8157> \rs: systemrescuecd 很全
<microcai> \rs:  那就找带全这些的 liveCD
<MeaCulpa> 被btrfs玩死，怨不的人
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  如果是 SSD , 对齐是 512KiB
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 哦，我知道了
 * adam8157 最近财运不错 (除了股票
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 好久没碰新设备，都不知道啥玩意了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: MiB 是什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 哦，我知道了，我搞错了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我原来以为 megabyte 是 2^20，错了，应该是 mebibyte
<nicol> btrfs可以做根文件系统不啊
<caiyue> ubuntu
<microcai> nicol:  死的时候不要怪别人
<nicol> microcai: zfs 反正是没有问题啊
<nicol> microcai: 可以两块盘
<nicol> microcai: mirror
<adam8157> nicol: btrfs 有硬伤, 细碎的读写相当差劲
 * adam8157 lunch
<caiyue> ubuntu 按ctrl+alt+F1后想退出命令行，回到desktop如何实现
<namoamitabuddha> caiyue: Ctrl + Alt + F7
<microcai> caiyue:  Alt+ 方向键》 一直按到出现桌面
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  no no
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  最新的 X 都不是在 tty7 启动了
<caiyue> tty1 启动的
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈，不错呀
<\rs> microcai: 我想把我pc的portage幹掉換btrfs -M了，和筆記本比sync速度差異太大
<\rs> microcai: reiserfs3
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 那不叫 tty7
<sjd_zeus> chatzilla
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 这是gtalk好友
<\rs> adam8157: 那麼 noop  /sys/block/sdb/queue/scheduler 是幹嗎
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 而且还和ubuntu的irc互通的。。。
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] Empathy用这个在哪里看到群里的好友?
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 输入-online
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 别sync了，webrsync吧
<ubuntutalk> [真红影] online
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] online
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 前面有个-....
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 好處？以前用過一次，似乎可以顯示出所有overlay的包信息
<microcai> \rs:  让 sdb 使用 noop io调度
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 哦,原来返回的是我看到的,
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 没好处，你不是嫌慢么...
<caiyue> ok
<caiyue> 如何对单个人发信息呢
<caiyue> 如何对单个人发信息呢
<caiyue> caiyue  我
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你说的最新的 X 是 xorg 还是 wayland
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 我昨天加了块nvidia gt430 的,BIOS自动禁用集成ATI HD4250 然后用N卡开机安装驱动,第一次可在进入但是compiz还是占用35%, 后来我又换回A卡的,悲催来了,现在用哪个都进不去图形,
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  X
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 那个可以配置的吧
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 我以前用A卡时卸载了闭源驱动,自动有个开源不知道是什么,在详细那里的图形显示的是什么G M这个,用这个Compiz占用更少的CPU现在不知道去哪里弄回来
<sjd_zeus> chatzilla好难看哦
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 至少我知道 debian expert mode 安装的时候可以配置的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  yep ,  fedora 默认 X 就是  tty1 启动的。 Gentoo 是 tty2
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 不是,里面有个M什么的,在论坛里看到过但是今天找不到了
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 论坛我这都上不去啊,登入了,点其它的页面又要重新登入
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 如何手工配置的？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  不知道啊，没研究过
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 怎么单独指定聊天?
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: Ubuntu 还是 F7
<sjd_zeus> 私聊呀
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: test
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] Ein:
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] [Ein]
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] [ircbot]
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] ??
<\rs> microcai: 是看 agetty 佔了幾個 tty，然後 Xorg 自動會選可用的吧
<microcai> \rs:  对
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] \rs
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] \rs
<microcai> \rs:  Fedora 默认先启动 X 后启动 agetty 。 X 就在 tty1 了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 那个是不是在启动脚本里面配置的
<stardiviner> Jack Chen hi
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] hi
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: Debian 用 sysvinit 有 initab
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 你们是怎么指定聊的
<namoamitabuddha> l0:0:wait:/etc/init.d/rc 0
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: sysvinit 用 inittab，不知道 systemd 怎麼搞的
<namoamitabuddha> l1:1:wait:/etc/init.d/rc 1
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 看你们信息的前面都有几个[]
<namoamitabuddha> 类似这样
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你电脑买好了？
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] :
<microcai> \rs:  systemctl enable gdm.service
<caiyue> \rc:什么
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] \rc:
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] \rc ircbot
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] \rc[ircbot]
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 好复杂
<stardiviner> Jack Chen hi
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 哪里复杂了。。
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: test
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 名字加[]吗
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] [ircbot][stardiviner]
<stardiviner> Jack Chen hi
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 你们都用哪个软件
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: test
<stardiviner> 终于把该死的gtalk robot给过滤了, 舒畅了....
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: test, 你有你看到我, 我看不到你, 啊哈哈哈
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: 嘿嘿
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: 我要float 这个bot
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: hi
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: hi
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: hi
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: hi
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: 我要float 这个bot
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷，chatzilla还是不能配置颜色，可以配置字体了
<kk> stardiviner:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ubuntutalk> [Tyler Ling] 0.0
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] float:flo
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] flo:
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] flo:ircbot
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] float:
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] float:
<sjd_zeus> stardiviner: o(∩_∩)o 哈哈，你有flood嫌疑
<maplebeats> 啊哈？
<kk> stardiviner: .. ..
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 123我看看
 * pityonline 吃饭去也……
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] 大家觉得nvidia gt430 这张好还是 ati radeon 4250好
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 原来是这个效果
<maplebeats> 果然是互通的。。。
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧呀。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk test private flood !!!
<adam8157> \rs: noop 就是无优化
<microcai> adam8157:  错
<microcai> adam8157:  noop 是交给硬件去优化
<microcai> adam8157:  我相信 SSD 的控制器的优化要比内核好
<adam8157> microcai: oh kernel现在逐步完善ssd中
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一个关于“查找”的求助？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381856 一个目录下有上百个txt文件，如何快速找出内含某个特定关键词（如“中国”）的文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2012-07-23 12:00
<microcai> grep
<MeaCulpa> microcai: kk 不知可以自动回答到论坛否，以前可以
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 以前可以，现在不知道怎么做了
<microcai> .r grep
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  以前  .r 就行了
<adam8157> microcai: 那是大小眼的功能
<microcai>  adam8157 大小眼怎么了？ 死了？
<microcai> adam8157:  miss it
<adam8157> microcai: 算是
<gfrog> adam8157: 你写的大小眼？
<MeaCulpa> irc  bot是很有意思的东西
<adam8157> gfrog: 没那么犇
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你有多犇？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我最近的emerge -uDN world, portage会暴掉
<adam8157> gfrog: 比你差一点点犇
<nicol> 不是说ext4 为ssd优化过嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是笨，你是犇
<adam8157> gfrog: 笨笨
<adam8157> nicol: btrfs 有优化
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇犇
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 傻乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 叫错人啦
<gfrog> roylez: 席
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157 gfrog 你俩rh党的都脑袋有些残疾呢
<gfrog> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157 gfrog 说话都有障碍
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 最近迷上google+了，各种折腾。
<adam8157> gfrog: 闹腾
<roylez> gfrog: self-abuse
<hamo> roylez: 傻乐..
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ? google+?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 鼠标党
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 人类的手腕可以用来干很多有意义的事情，Google+不值得
<imadper> adam8157: 有没有测过usb设备?
<adam8157> imadper: 没, 那是你们组的, 是说插拔panic那个?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: G+操控真心麻烦，圈人真心累。我的鼠标手要留着操FPS
<imadper> adam8157: 不是, 另外一个.... usb都在我们组? 我问了一圈, 就一个做过usb的..
 * MeaCulpa 又有人问我要word格式...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没肿么圈人，往上扔图片扔的很欢乐。
<gfrog> imadper: adam8157 usb肿么了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 麻烦，google的产品，鼠标运行距离太高
<imadper> gfrog: pass throuht之后, 请求获得urb的时候会卡住...
<imadper> gfrog: 然后超时.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，确实有点哦。
<gfrog> imadper: pass through？
<gfrog> imadper: 给kvm？
<imadper> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> imadper: show me the cmd line.
<imadper> gfrog: 稍等, 我ps | grep才能找到命令
<imadper> gfrog: 晕, 我把主机给关了...
<imadper> gfrog: 算了, virt-manager里设置的
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。 肿么起的guest？ virt-manager？
<imadper> gfrog: 之后我当作usbfs来挂载, 都正常了
<gfrog> imadper: 那不应该出错才对。神马usb设备？
<imadper> gfrog: 访问也正常
<imadper> gfrog: u盘
<imadper> gfrog: 这是个bug来的...
<gfrog> imadper: 那还是看看命令行吧，每次guest都crash？
<gfrog> imadper: 还是qemu crash？
<imadper> gfrog: 不是, 是请求urb信息的时候, 会超时
<gfrog> imadper: 超时啊。。。 那更该看看命令行了。
<imadper> gfrog: 那得等等, 这机器启动慢.... ps. 这真是个bug, 上游都出补丁了...
<gfrog> imadper: 当usbfs？ 怎么做？ 在guest里挂载？
<gfrog> imadper: kernel的么？ 还是qemu？
<imadper> gfrog: 对. mount -t usbfs
<imadper> gfrog: 应该是qemu的bug吧.
<gfrog> imadper: 我写usb的test plan呢，收集测试用例中。
<imadper> gfrog: 要是kernel的bug, 就直接在本机就会出现了
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 好, 还有一个, 就是把我的黑莓pass进去, 直接就crash了
<gfrog> imadper: 黑莓？ U盘模式？
<imadper> gfrog: 还没选模式...
<imadper> gfrog: 就是插上去, 手机让选模式, 但是还没轮到我选, 就先crash了
<gfrog> imadper: 哦，那等我试试看。貌似passthrough过一次安卓，没啥事。
<imadper> gfrog: 恩
<imadper> gfrog: 不过是一行, 我就不pastebin了
<gfrog> imadper: 嗷，我看看。
 * adam8157 黑莓的usb 虚拟机里不认, 当年因为这个抛弃黑莓 (只能用蓝牙
<imadper> adam8157: 壕, 扔手机..
<imadper> gfrog: 先去给妹子打个电话...
<gfrog> imadper: 擦，你这命令行不全啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧。
<gfrog> imadper: 还是得pastebin
<roylez> adam8157: 背后的大窗户反光好烦...
<adam8157> roylez: 搬
<gfrog> roylez: 上弹弓。
<roylez> gfrog: 这个还有点意思，不过打破了就好热了...
<gfrog> roylez: 我赞助你钢珠。
<adam8157> roylez: 我赞助你裤衩上的皮筋儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 真舍得本钱。
<roylez> adam8157: 真舍得本钱
<microcai> roylez:  加窗帘呀！
<roylez> microcai: 就你一个正常人...
<microcai>  roylez 让 gfrog 的钢珠串到 adam8157 的裤衩线上做成一个钢珠窗帘
 * amosk haha
 * adam8157 哈哈
<roylez> microcai: ...
 * gfrog ...
<microcai> arch 到底叫 archlinux 还是 arch linux
<adam8157> Archlinux
<microcai> adam8157:  archlinux.org 的 <title>   里写的是 Arch Linux
<MeaCulpa> 大Linux
<sjd_zeus> 还是搞个LFS玩玩爽
<ubuntutalk> [Ein] Arch就行了。。
<microcai> Bleeding Edge，真是一个很酷的词。你还真很难找到一个准确的中文来翻译它，因为翻译之后，酷劲就没有啦。
<microcai> 所以网上就没有 arch gentoo 的教程而只有 red hat 9  的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 尖端
<microcai> 因为 Bleeding Edge 没法翻译
<MeaCulpa> cutting edge...
<ggarlic> 布里丁 艾芝
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  no . Bleeding Edge 并不总是尖端的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 也是..
<imadper> gfrog: http://code.bulix.org/je536b-81866
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这种词，应该给那些天天吆喝中文伟大简约最高的家伙翻译
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  me ?! 我翻译不了555555
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  流血的边缘
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  google 翻译告诉我
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 嗜血之刃怎样？
<MeaCulpa> bloodlust 才是嗜血...不能乱来啊
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 一定在一对一么，翻译都这样么？
<\rs> microcai: mesa 的 classic gallium 差別在哪兒？
<MeaCulpa> 查太远，这样翻译，除非你是郭沫若
 * hamo 节操啊...
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 嘿嘿
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，玩不过emcs的五子棋呀
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 色基蛋...
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] －longhelp
<sjd_zeus> hamo: ..........
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 对不起，还不大会用呀
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 学生的时间时最多的呢。如何鼓吹忽悠学生来测试开发使用linux最很重要而又很伟大的事情哦。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381864 统计信息: 发表于 由 winneis — 2012-07-23 13:05
<ubuntutalk> [l0o0] 我讨厌交bug报告什么的
<sjd_zeus> emcs还有啥好玩的游戏没
<roylez> adam8157: T10/PI 名字还行，起码比 10T 要强
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 http://wrongwaycn.github.com/bootstrap/docs/base-css.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个天杀的T10协会？
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: 基础CSS · Twitter Bootstrap中文版/中文翻译
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 每过一年半载就往FC Frame里加一个字母赚钱的T10...
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 文字屌爆了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 可以代替Lore Ipsum了
<roylez> hamo: 你说的是右边么....
<hamo> roylez: 还有中间..
<roylez> hamo: ....
<gfrog> imadper: 竟然是用1.1的controller -device piix3-usb-uhci,id=usb,bus=pci.0,addr=0x1.0x2
<imadper> gfrog: 不懂...
<imadper> gfrog: 哪里看出来了? uhci? ehci?
<gfrog> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> gfrog: 前面的piix3是个毛?
<gfrog> imadper: intel的一个芯片组型号啊。
<ubuntutalk> 曹晨鑫 的昵称已更改为 小曹mike。
<gfrog> imadper: qemu之前模拟的都是这种芯片组，后来加上ICH9，目前正在考虑ICH10
<ubuntutalk> 赵新刚 的昵称已更改为 小天。
<imadper> gfrog: 哦~ 那我应该改成piix3-usb-ehci?
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji QEMU
<gfrog> imadper: 没这设备。。。
<imadper> gfrog: .......  囧rz
<gfrog> imadper: qemu-kvm -device ? 2>&1|grep ehci
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 好.
<gfrog> imadper: ich9-usb-ehci1
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji hamo
<imadper> gfrog:没输出, 刚才的grep
<imadper> gfrog: 我试试看ich9去
<gfrog> imadper: hahh？
<imadper> gfrog: 有输出!!
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 我擦, 找不到命令, 然后stderr给重定向了...
<imadper> gfrog: 除了ich9还有个就叫usb-ehci
<gfrog> imadper: 对，这俩是echi控制器
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，忘了买sata线
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 那我改成这个试试看
<gfrog> imadper: 不过这个跟你说的bug似乎没关？
<imadper> gfrog: 鬼知道, bug上面说是test-unit-ready就会出错, 而且是100%, 但是我测就没出过错....
<gfrog> imadper: 那试试echi看吧。
<gfrog> imadper: 从patch看也是改的ehci部分呢。 https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commitdiff;h=004c19682884d4f40000ce1ded53f4a1d0b18206
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commitdiff
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 看来是这个的问题... ok, thx
<imadper> gfrog: virt-manager的那个命令改不了吧?
<gfrog> imadper: 八成改不了。命令行复制下来直接执行之。
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 好
<microcai1> microcai gun
<microcai> microcai:  good
<gfrog> microcai: 。。。
<microcai> gfrog: 干嘛
<gfrog> microcai: 你很逗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么完全卸载gnome3（包括gnome classis） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381869 卸载了gnome3之后桌面选择那里还有两个安装gnome3时一起安装的gnome classis,gnome classis(no effects),怎么删掉这两个 统计信息: 发表于 由 favouritekiss — 2012-07-23 13:33
<ubuntutalk> minmin weng 的昵称已更改为 GAGA。
<stardiviner> ubuntutalk: test
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似我还有个烂外置硬盘，可以用路由器下载...
<adam8157> roylez: 有单独电源线?
<roylez> adam8157: 手机充电器供电
<roylez> adam8157: 大不了用u盘嘛
<ifvwm> 嘛。 roylez你又哭穷了。还和蛋蛋哭。
<roylez> adam8157: 8G的u盘上次不是有一个么
<adam8157> roylez: 这种小路由可以长期插着用么....
<roylez> adam8157: 当然可以...
<adam8157> ifvwm: 我们俩就是穷鬼呢
<ifvwm> 乐乐先用的机械键盘。这屌丝呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我被加进了eng-virt-staff*@
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也想进!
<adam8157> gfrog: 那貌似是kvm developer的list 不知道我为啥被加进去了 cc hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 好像是bounce过去的, 我不在那里
<adam8157> gfrog: 不对啊, 不会bcc啊, 肯定是在那list的...
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 看list-id和x-loop
<ifvwm> adam8157: 加list，就可以加工资不
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<Guest60615> adam8157, 你怎么进去的。。
<gfrog> Guest60615: 他要转职了。
<ifvwm> 传说是仙人居住过的地方，寨后长达数十公里的仙人洞、嘎嘛洞
<adam8157> Guest60615: 貌似不是我加进去的, 是因为有人bcc给别的我在的列表 cc gfrog bcao hamo
<bcao> ..
<ifvwm> bcao
<ifvwm> 额。
<hamo> ...
 * adam8157 nnnd 刚用了下之前的dell自带的键盘, 难受死了
<imadper> adam8157: 我有个青轴, 不敢带过来
<gfrog> adam8157: 扔
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: dell键盘完全没有按下去的感觉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 用来玩游戏还行...类似黑轴砍掉一半...
<imadper> gfrog: 上次帮我弄vnc的时候, 是直接iptables -F把所有的规则都清了就行了吧?
<adam8157> 之前用的时候感觉还好, 用了这些天机械键盘, 现在再摸, 我擦, 简直就是垃圾
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你太容易被腐蚀了。
<gfrog> imadper: yep,
<gfrog> imadper: but you can't do this when you use libvirt
<adam8157> ifvwm: 真的太明显了..
<imadper> gfrog: 重新启动一下qemu?
<gfrog> imadper: libvirt adds some its own rule in iptables, you need to append a rule for vnc by yourself.
<imadper> ok
<zhangjg> 有人对湘潭大小了解的吗？
<zhangjg> 湘潭大学
<bcao> 湖南？
<imadper> gfrog: 链接成功了, 然后vnc黑屏, 是怎么一回事....         .....        .....          ......
<gfrog> imadper: no idea
<bcao> -vga std
<imadper> bcao: ok, thx~  cc gfrog thx
<bcao> ro remove --nodefaults
<ubuntutalk> [Jack Chen] ATI HD 4250集显,刚装了开源的ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers 现在的图形是Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880表现的非常 好, compiz最多也就28% 了.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.06输入指令后出现E: 软件包 sun-java6-jre 没有可供安装的候选者 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381875 正在读取软件包列表...完成 　　正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 　　正在读取状态信息... 完成 　　现在没有可用的软件包 sun-java6-jre，但是它被其它的软件包引用 …
<adam8157> roylez: 要不我把700n放家里给我妈用算了, 我再自己买个双lan口的
<adam8157> r
<roylez> adam8157: 703？
<adam8157> roylez: 你买的那个链接给我看看?
<roylez> adam8157: 目前小的只有703能烧
<roylez> adam8157: fwr171-3g
<adam8157> roylez: 马甲版本?
<roylez> adam8157: 便宜10多块呢
<adam8157> roylez: 还3G呢...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 归位了？
<roylez> adam8157: 必须要3G版的，否则不带usb口
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 推荐个usb wifi 网卡了...Linux上好用的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我买的这个 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B004L9KO1G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y TENDA 腾达 W311MA (150M Mini无线usb网卡 802.11N外置3dpi全向不可拆天线)-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊 [usb无线网卡]
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.amazon.cn/MERCURY-MW150U-150M无线USB网卡/dp/B004HFQMFG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343026098&sr=8-2
<kk> roylez,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我原来买的这个，是v2版的，atheos芯片，现在不清楚第几版神马芯片了
<adam8157> roylez: 你那个胖胖的不好看
<roylez> adam8157: 水星还有一个马甲呢，白色的
<roylez> adam8157: 不过网上说法是这个171的用料最好，最稳定
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Amazon中国不是以前的卓越吧？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> roylez: z.cn, 新开的？
<MeaCulpa> 擦，那卓越不是隔P了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 貌似z.cn价钱也不贵嘛，以后多逛逛
<adam8157> roylez: 其实给家里用mini无线路由蛮好, 反正我妈一周上网时间只有不到20小时
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: z.cn 支持信用卡, 国际标准. 服务也不错, 就是网站做的差点
<ifvwm> 啥破机器，还要外接usb wifi的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你所谓的支持信用卡，是指什么？
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 去
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我最好他支持PayPal...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 卡号, 年月, cvv 直接扣款
<ifvwm> 18m这么抠门
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，那不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不用国内那些不支持linux的垃圾网银
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我去注册一个玩玩...最好是PayPal, CVV我都懒得弄
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我一向是newegg,货到刷卡
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: paypal貌似支持 我看看
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 货到付款也是支持的
<ubuntutalk> [xuan880] 你找一个国内支持linux的网银给我看看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我多年来NewEgg， 只是newegg货越来越少，貌似要被中国人干了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 貌似不支持paypal http://www.amazon.cn/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=ft_pay?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200345350
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 亚马逊 帮助: 支付方式
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alias
<adam8157> xuan880: 建行, 浦发
 * MeaCulpa 貌似现在newegg价钱低，貌似在清存货，只要是newegg有货的东西我都在那里买
<MeaCulpa> roylez: alias what
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: z.cn is amazon.cn's alias
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez z.cn 和amazon一家...偶的老Amazon用户可以登录... good
<roylez> MeaCulpa: z.cn => amazon.cn
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 和amazon.com 不是一家 账号独立
<roylez> adam8157: 瞎扯
<roylez> adam8157: 丫不看新闻的
<adam8157> roylez: 难道互通?
<roylez> adam8157: 就一家
<adam8157> roylez: 不互通账号的
<roylez> adam8157: icson.com 还叫 51buy.com 呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...是卓越的帐号...
<adam8157> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 网页的确丑陋，没有强行指定字体
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但这其实是好事
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 程序也烂些, 不能随意的搜索和排序
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  重要消息
<MeaCulpa> 请检查所填写的送货地址是否正确
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: FireFox 15 还是有点问题
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他会纠正你的邮编啥的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 问题就在这里，纠正的不对
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们这里，Amazon说邮编是200120
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 结果loop了?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要么Amazon错了，要么全18M错了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 全18M大忽悠都错了~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 邮编不是乱写的么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: amazon的邮编就没对过.. 他还强制帮你改
 * adam8157 zip code 我觉得精确到区就可以了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，优先级有问题，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 关键是不让你纠正~~
<gfrog> xuan880 现在国内支持linux的网银一大把好吧， 除了建行和浦发，还有兴业也刚刚改了java。招行可以用手机网银绕过系统限制。
<ubuntutalk> [xuan880] 主流银行支持的少
<MeaCulpa> 浦发还行
<gfrog> xuan880 主流这个词二爆了
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 卡通表示还能忍受
<MeaCulpa> 但总的来说，重视网银，并且由银行来开发网银，这思路就够妖孽
 * gfrog 所谓主流，全是尼玛找借口的，啥叫主流？ 你能代表哪个主流？
<MeaCulpa> 我国的主流，是工农中建吧
<MeaCulpa> 然后是交
<gfrog> 不见得，帝都招行从来人也没少过，是不是也算主流啊？ 我去民生一排队排俩小时，是不是也是主流啊。
<MeaCulpa> 魔都招行人也多
<MeaCulpa> 但是人多，恰恰说明业务量大但网点少
<gfrog> 到农村了，神马农中建交全完蛋，只有宇宙行和之前那种信用社加邮储。是不是这些也属于主流啊？
<MeaCulpa> 招行是很多新服务的试验田
<gfrog> 但是信用社加邮储在城里几乎绝迹了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没阿，魔都有
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 农村合作银行...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我只是说神马主流全是扯淡
 * MeaCulpa 为毛Z.cn推荐我很多韩少爷的书...
<ifvwm> 服务，就招行最好啊
<ifvwm> 其他银行，都是爹。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: yes, 除了网银
<gfrog> ifvwm: 这几年小招也不太行。
<ifvwm> 手机招行可以
<ifvwm> 上次去办副卡，招行态度不错。
 * adam8157 昨天去嘉禾一品, 招商信用卡竟然打9折....
<MeaCulpa> 招行作银行卡比较早，信用卡也比较早
<gfrog> ifvwm: 至少我见到的兴业+民生不比招行差。
<ifvwm> 担心兴业那些跨掉
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 招行系统很老...身份证是key,永不能改，主席深有体会
 * adam8157 招商信用卡基本是国际范儿, 其他银行把信用卡当借记卡用
<gfrog> adam8157: 信用卡打折的地方很多呢，之前帝都好利来拿广发卡95折还是9折来着。
<ifvwm> 基于身份证，这我喜欢。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我到现在还要背诵老的身份证号码，拜招行
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在招行信用卡不如宇宙行的
<adam8157> ifvwm: 我也喜欢, 多卡就一个账户
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 毛
<ifvwm> 省得记卡号
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 老证
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 16-18的转换都没作
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 你重生了？
<ifvwm> 不是吧。那可以修改的
<hamo> adam8157:  壕
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 老证阿，你难道没用过老16位证？
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 孩子....
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: nnnd 你多大。。
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我这几年改了无数此，电话银行还是要用老的
<MeaCulpa> 主席据说改成功了
<gfrog> adam8157: 才发现壕你竟然xb去嘉禾一品
<MeaCulpa> 反正我还是16位，18位无此人
<ifvwm> 当然可以改啊
 * gfrog 今年民生卡周一星巴克买一送一，周末必胜客7折。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 客服笑容可掬的和我说，改掉了，但是电话银行还是没有
<adam8157> gfrog: 那也算xb? 来帝都工作后吃的第一顿就是嘉禾
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 那是你不勤快，赶紧打电话过去
 * gfrog 貌似中行还是广发，周五去金钱豹买一位送一位
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<ifvwm> 直接就改了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我来帝都第一顿是田老师。
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 毫毛
<gfrog> adam8157: 一碗饭9块钱，还壕呢。
<MeaCulpa> http://www.amazon.cn/美国L-il-Critters丽贵加钙小熊软糖500g-200粒/dp/B008LR17R4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343028227&sr=8-2
<adam8157> gfrog: 好贵的米饭
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<gfrog> adam8157: 加红烧肉的
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，这小熊糖我上次从米国背了8瓶回来
<MeaCulpa> 差价如此之高...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: us 便宜?
<ubuntutalk> [xuan880] 这种糖好吃?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 便宜1倍吧
 * adam8157 afk
<ifvwm> 老觉得 afk 像是 adam fuck keyboard
<gfrog> ifvwm: 我也有这感脚呢
<ubuntutalk> 行空 的昵称已更改为 xoocker。
<ifvwm> lol
<imadper> gfrog: 找到了... qemu -S  ....
<ifvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=381880&p=2799145#p2799145
<kk> ifvwm ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> imadper: 我倒，把这事忘了。
<gfrog> imadper: 加了这参数要在monitor里执行cont
<gfrog> imadper: sorry。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 没啥~ 我自己折腾下也挺好~  THX
<ifvwm> http://imagebin.org/221806
<roylez> adam8157: 娃吃的，你懂屁
<imadper> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/632bdff1gw1dv6rbxb57jj.jpg
<archl> 还没人？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔~
<archl> 算了。收拾收拾回去了。
<archl> Mayaer: 改名Mayor好了。
<Mayaer>  1)成山头风景区 150元 (2)神雕山野生动物自然保护区 120元(3)海驴岛风景区 100元  (4)摩天岭风景区 60元
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哪个好玩~
<Mayaer> archl: lol
<archl> Mayaer: 我的话肯定选野地。
<ifvwm> 本地一日骗？
<Mayaer> ifvwm: 旅行社人满了  我们决定自己去- -
<archl> ifvwm: ee。据说基本澳大利亚的笨蛋们大多没在自己国家旅游过
<Mayaer> 所以我现在在询问路线 价钱 还有决定去哪
<adam8157> Mayaer: 没啥好玩尔德...
<hamo> Mayaer: 马丫...
<Mayaer> adam8157: (⊙o⊙)…
<Mayaer> hamo: 乃好~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 还是两个连在一起好？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我上次是成山头和神雕山一起玩儿的好像
<archl> adam8157: 威海市区多好玩——空空荡荡的。。。
<archl> adam8157: 我见过的最空的城市之一
<hamo> Mayaer: 来帝都找你当叔玩吧
<adam8157> archl: 威海马路宽, 密度低
<Mayaer>  1)成山头风景区与海驴岛风景区 220元  (2)成山头风景区与摩天岭风景区 180元   (3)神雕山野生动物自然保护区与海驴岛风景区 200元  (4)神雕山野生动物自然保护区与摩天岭生态旅游区 160元
<Mayaer> 这个是连着的
<archl> adam8157: 嗯嗯。浪费空间啊。
<Mayaer> archl: 提高效率啊~
<adam8157> archl: 密度低好啊 胶东密度都低, 是吧 Mayaer
 * archl 想想连城
<Mayaer> adam8157: 恩恩
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<ifvwm> archl: 澳洲那，更骗人。就是看最高的悬崖啥的。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 选那个160元的怎么样  摩天岭 你去过么 是干啥的
<archl> adam8157: 这里的车道比中国窄半米
<adam8157> Mayaer: 没去过...
<archl> ifvwm: 有沙漠可以玩啊
<archl> ifvwm: 可以去拿枪打猎
<ifvwm> 可以摸袋鼠
<archl> ifvwm: 。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: (⊙o⊙)…
<ifvwm> 那被抓的。你问乐乐。
<archl> ifvwm: 。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 只去动物园  是不是太不值了
<archl> ifvwm: 只要农场主邀请就不会被抓
<adam8157> Mayaer: 动物园没啥看的...
<ifvwm> 野生的。不属于农场主吧
<archl> ifvwm: 很多人就是这样灭兔子
<archl> ifvwm: 。。。
<ifvwm> 打野生的，也抓
<mao> intel官网上怎么找不到ssd主控芯片的资料啊，郁闷
<ifvwm> 兔子。。。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 成山头那里起码还有秦始皇流下来的那块天尽头的碑 (虽然只剩下碑座
<archl> ifvwm: 当然也有猪
<ifvwm> 澳洲有猪？
<archl> ifvwm: 很难吃。
<ifvwm> 没见过野外成群的啊
<archl> ifvwm: 不知道英国人带来的啥么杂种
<ifvwm> 似乎没提过有猪。。。
<ifvwm> 额。
<ifvwm> 澳洲，除开人，没现代物种吧。
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛都没，估计。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下面有阿里旺旺了，不错，期待正式版。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381891 http://wowubuntu.com/aliwangwang.html 我自己用过，还行，还有64位的，对于 当掌柜又想用ubuntu的朋友，，可以试试了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuckoo1978 — 2012-07-23 15:50
<Mayaer> adam8157: 可是他们就是想去看看嘛- -
<archl> ifvwm:  Wild boar in Australia are also known to be predators of young deer and lambs
<archl> ifvwm: ...
<archl> ifvwm: 有野狗
<adam8157> Mayaer: 随便找个海滩玩一下午晚上喝点小酒吃个烧烤就完了, 那些景点有啥好看的
<ifvwm> predators 不懂
<archl> ifvwm:  猎食者。
<ifvwm> 这奇怪的用词干嘛
<archl> ifvwm: 从wikipedia复制到
<ifvwm> 。
<archl> ifvwm: 。。。这个是一般用语好不。。。
<ifvwm> 不觉得
<archl> adam8157: 吃货
<archl> ifvwm: 玩游戏多么常见的单词啊。
<ifvwm> 没印象
<archl> ifvwm: 唔。
<archl> ifvwm: 好吧。你不喜欢猛兽。。。
<ifvwm> 乐乐当年偷偷杀了一只袋鼠，结果被遣送了。
<archl> ifvwm: 。。。
<archl> ifvwm: 骗人吧。。。
<archl> roylez: 乐乐踢了这全能的神
<archl> 全能全知
<archl> 。。。
<ifvwm> 他肯定愿意承认的。
<Guest63125> crap
<archl> 。
<archl> 继续找耳塞
 * archl 刚买了本书。就见到别人要。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 给我发个邀请函，我去德国玩？
<Guest63125> which book
<Guest63125> apply for visa is too hard in china
<archl> the Art of Tile by Jen Renzi
<alvin_rxg> archl: 找 gebjgd 吧，我还没到这个格
<archl> alvin_rxg: 哦。突然想起来，可以回国去先申请个 libreoffice 参加柏林会议的邀请函呢。
<archl> gebjgd: 你邀请人的话会用什么理由
<archl> 找到了。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这些在银滩也能做a--
<adam8157> archl: 好基友
<archl> adam8157: 。
<ifvwm> 这理由很好
<adam8157> Mayaer: 是啊
<Mayaer> adam8157: - -
<Mayaer> adam8157: 他们想去嘛--
<adam8157> archl: 不答应就是歧视
<archl> adam8157: 唉？
<adam8157> archl: 邀请的理由是好基友, 不答应就是歧视, 告他
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 快跳海去吧
<ifvwm> adam8157: 已经为这目标在奋斗了？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 威海有啥嘛, 就是海滩和海鲜... 喜欢爬山的话有 九顶铁槎山
<archl> adam8157: 去找个理由去欧洲旅行，然后黑下
<adam8157> archl: 黑下?
<archl> adam8157: 当黑民
<adam8157> archl: 好计划
<archl> adam8157: 非法居民
<archl> adam8157: 这里很多很多
<archl> adam8157: 美国更多
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/77e99298jw1dv6rfeoxlvg.gif
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆哦
<roylez> hamo: 萌你妹
<adam8157> hamo: 萌你妹
<archl> roylez: 。果然你对hamo另眼相待。
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３  adam8157
 * hamo momo archl
 * archl 抱抱 hamo
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。
 * archl 抱抱 zhpeng 
<zhpeng> archl, you're archer?
 * Mayaer 抱抱 archl
<Mayaer> ^_^
<zhpeng> 抱你妹
 * hamo 求抱抱...
 * Mayaer 抱抱 hamo
<Guest63125> give u a hug
 * archl 摸摸 Mayaer — 呃。好像这样用语太不好了
<ifvwm> 。
<Mayaer> archl: 摸头。。。
<zhpeng> give u a bug
 * adam8157 5点游泳去
 * hamo *~(￣▽￣)~*
<ifvwm> 都傻了
 * archl 飞扑 ifvwm 
<Guest63125> swiming with cute gal ?
<ifvwm> with bikini
<Guest63125> wow
 * Mayaer 扑倒if
 * Mayaer 扑倒 ifvwm
<Guest63125> big boobs with huge hip haha
<ifvwm> 都疯了。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 游泳要办卡么
<Guest63125> so lustful
<zhpeng> adam8157, 还是要什么别的
<adam8157> zhpeng: 公司给办了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 泳裤泳帽
<archl> adam8157: 就待着吧。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 办了？我怎么没有
<archl> adam8157: 福利不错
<adam8157> zhpeng: 集体去
<zhpeng> adam8157, .......
<adam8157> zhpeng: 两张卡, 你可以问mermaid或wpan要
<zhpeng> adam8157, 免费啊？
<Guest63125> naked swiming
<adam8157> zhpeng: 免费
<ifvwm> 集体去gaoji
<archl> zhpeng: 拉着前台MM去
<adam8157> zhpeng: 公司出钱
<zhpeng> adam8157, GJ
<ifvwm> archl: 别人怕bikini
<zhpeng> adam8157, 需要健康证不
<Guest63125> how come
<adam8157> zhpeng: 最近不上火就没事儿
<archl> ifvwm: 哦。其实 bikini，和平时着装没啥太大差异吧。
<archl> ifvwm: 算了。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 就是因为上火才去游泳啊！
 * hamo zhpeng adam8157 你们一起去下下火吧...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 上火的话会给泳池染色, 工作人员会打你的
<ifvwm> archl: 可是，这是 adam8157要穿的啊
 * archl 心不在焉。
<adam8157> ...
<Guest63125> someone like pissing in swiming pool
<archl> adam8157: 多穿一件，你就上天了
<ifvwm> 上火的话会给泳池染色, 工作人员会打你的？？？ 这是中文？ archl
 * adam8157 下个月要忙租房
<archl> ifvwm: 。。。
<archl> ifvwm: 你说的是四国中文么
<Guest63125> u can fight against him la
<ifvwm> 看清楚谁说的
<archl> ifvwm: 你知道，这次我无视了 adam8157 。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 拿公司的卡周末可以去不。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 周末人太多...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 可以的话我就拿了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 单次只要20....
<bluezd> adam8157: 自己住还是找人合租啊 ？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 周末带老婆去。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: ....
<adam8157> bluezd: ....
<adam8157> bluezd: ....
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<bluezd> 咋了
<hamo> adam8157: ....
 * adam8157 要踢人, 肃清!
<adam8157> bluezd: 合租
 * hamo ≡￣﹏￣≡
<adam8157> bluezd: 自己单间儿
<roylez> adam8157: 你的房东玩腻你了？屎乱终弃啊
<hamo> bluezd: 你要找基友？
<adam8157> bluezd: 麻烦啊
<adam8157> roylez: 你妹...
<bluezd> hamo: 不是啊
<hamo> adam8157: 找个大房子做我基友吧...
<hamo> adam8157: s/基/室/
<adam8157> hamo: 显示为 ���
<bluezd> adam8157: 那自己住的话很贵的啊，我就自己住的
<roylez> hamo: 这个可行
<ifvwm> 这气氛。。。。。。
<ifvwm> Destine: 出来踢人
<adam8157> hamo: 不想和认识的人合租
 * hamo …（⊙＿⊙；）…
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） adam8157
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你啥时候有时间?
<adam8157> ggarlic: 除了周六...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你怎麽又租房了？
<hamo> adam8157: ggarlic 你俩应该很近吧?
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥叫又, 一年快到期了
<adam8157> huntxu: 北交大在哪...
<adam8157> hamo: ^
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我这周回家。。。
<Destine> ifvwm, ?
<adam8157> ggarlic: 哦 那下周再说
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你现在周六周天不上课了?
<ggarlic> adam8157: 没课了已经
<archl> Destine: 唔。想要你调解。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 以后周末都有时间
<adam8157> ggarlic: 好的
<Destine> archl, 调解what？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我一直想知道, 保定驴火和河间驴火的区别是什么
<archl> Destine: 把所有人都踢了——让他们不能聊天。
<Destine> archl, 那不如踢了你大家自由聊天？
<archl> 。
<archl> 也是
<Destine> 好啦，大家和谐点。嗯。。。
<Destine> 我继续看书去了。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 保定的驴火肉是热的，比河间的好吃太多了。。。烧饼是圆的，刚出锅的好吃，放一放就远不如河间的烧饼好吃了
 * adam8157 悦姐明鉴
<Destine> adam8157, 我好喜欢驴肉火烧也。。。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我不喜欢吃河间的驴火，肉太难吃了。。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 这样, 圆的不就跟夹馍差不多
 * adam8157 一说吃的, 蓉蓉就来了....
<adam8157> Destine: 同好啊
<happyaron> 拜见阿蛋
<archl> Destine: 哦。驴肉很好吃——不过为什么要火烧呢。
<adam8157> happyaron: ...
<ggarlic> adam8157: 保定的跟河间的基本是两个不同的东西。。。也跟夹馍不宜样。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 我喜欢那个长长的方方的那个，有青椒的。
<adam8157> Destine: 那就是标准河间驴火嘛
 * adam8157 更爱西安肉夹馍
<ggarlic> adam8157: 不要在帝都吃保定驴火，我听说都是给保定驴火丢人现眼的。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 中关村南街那里的驴火好吃
<Guest63125> glutton
 * gfrog 说的我都饿了。
<Destine> adam8157, 哦，我不知道也，我只是觉得好好吃。。。
 * gfrog 找饼干吃去。
<Destine> adam8157, 我们学校门口有家二傻驴肉火烧，超级好吃。
<ubuntutalk> 朱震宇 的昵称已更改为 feiyu。
<happyaron> Destine: 我从那边回来以后还没吃过呢。。。
<Guest63125> junk food
<Destine> happyaron, 不许去啊！也不去去眉州！
<happyaron> Destine: 为啥啊
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 第一次用gtalk。。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 我不在你怎么能去！
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 聊天
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。
<Guest63125> my gt is richyoungforever@gmail.com
<happyaron> Guest63125: 准备收垃圾邮件吧。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 话说，强烈建议去尝尝保定的驴火，刚出锅的肉可比冷肉好吃太多了，像什么油跟肥肠之类的凉着吃实在是没香味
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 有点乱。。。。
<Guest63125> u 'd better send some virus to me la
<adam8157> ggarlic: 吃不了烫的东西, 饺子都是凉了再吃...
<happyaron> Guest63125: 我才没那心情给你发的，但是有爬虫会找到你的地址，lol
<Guest63125> cuz i find my email was hijaked by hackers
<happyaron> ubuntutalk: 你注册了没呢？
<ggarlic> adam8157: 不是烫的，仅仅是热乎而已
<gfrog> adam8157: 新太急
<happyaron> u
<adam8157> ggarlic: 那可以
<gfrog> adam8157: s/新/心/
<happyaron> ubuntutalk: 把你爸叫出来问问他把你注册了没有
<sjd_zeus> 有闲扯淡的吗
<Guest63125> where can i find virus in network i wanna use it to protect my gmail
<Guest63125> if someone without permission to access to my email .and click my mail it will affect his system how can i do thanks talentS
<Guest63125> who  can help me to guard my email la
<sjd_zeus> 这里是中文频道
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 。。。。
<Guest63125> all rush to mars ? i can not type chinese in windoxp
 * adam8157 debian频道一个3K党在扯淡...
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 3k党是什么东东
<Guest63125> nazi
<Guest63125> usa radical
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 怎么跑出 纳粹来了
<Guest63125> haha
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 笑什么。。。
<Guest63125> hi feiyu
<Guest63125> ask u a question
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 大哥，我英语实在是不怎么样。。。四级考了两次才过
<Guest63125> shall we take in qq or another im
<Guest63125> i can not type chinese via winxp
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 你想问什么  那就问好了
<alvin_rxg> 那就打拼音吧。。。
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 对啊
<Guest63125> i wanna get a virus to protect my gmail
<gfrog> 还是英语吧，拼音看着更二。
<Guest63125> where should i dl it
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 这个我还真不知道
<gfrog> Guest63125: virus？
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 我对编程，病毒什么的 属于小白类型的
<Guest63125> my gmail was invaded by hacker
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 人家闲着没事攻击你了？
<Guest63125> so ii means i can put a virus to my email and if someone breake into it  the virus will affect his system
<gfrog> Guest63125: so you want to make the hacker run a virus?
<Guest63125> the gmail notified that my account log in alien country
<Guest63125> yes
<alvin_rxg> Guest63125: google won't let u attach a virus.
<Guest63125> virus program
<alvin_rxg> google is not a stupid
<happyaron> Guest63125: 改密码
<imadper> Guest63125: 下载个病毒来保护你的邮箱? 病毒能保护你的邮箱, 还是下载的过程能保护你的邮箱???
<happyaron> Guest63125: 改那些回复密码的问题和答案。
<Guest63125> but someone can send me a letter with virus and if hacker click it then it will affect his system
<happyaron> 恢复密码
<happyaron> Guest63125: 实在不行就申诉
<gfrog> Guest63125: change your password and enable the 2-step auth. you can't upload any virus to gmail.
<imadper> 2-step auth... 不麻烦吗?
<stardiviner> imadper: 但是病毒在google的服务器上
<imadper> stardiviner: 不太可能... google根本就是直接把病毒给删了
<stardiviner> imadper: 你会让你的用户的邮件里有病毒吗? 如果你是服务器的主人
<gfrog> imadper: 还好，在我的固定的机器上每月重新验证一次，其他的机器上每次验证
<Guest63125> so umeans the google server will filter the virus which i attachto email
<stardiviner> imadper: 你不是黑客, 你怎么知道?
<imadper> stardiviner: 所以呢? 病毒如何保护邮箱?? 还是没明白
<sjd_zeus> 考完RHCE可以找份工作不？
<stardiviner> im
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 可以了...
<stardiviner> imadper: 也许他保护的不止是你的邮箱,而是整个服务器? 或者别人的邮箱,
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 如果你也会粤语, 那就肯定可以了
<stardiviner> imadper: 为什么你觉得一个病毒无法破坏你以为自己很熟悉的东西?
<imadper> stardiviner: ?? 病毒如何保护的整个服务器或者是别人的邮箱?
<sjd_zeus> 为什么要会粤语
<stardiviner> imadper: 就像最安全的方式是不用手机一样
<imadper> stardiviner: 你再说什么? 我刚才问的是, 为什么下载一个病毒能保护他的邮箱
<stardiviner> imadper: 要想不被跟踪, 就不用手机, 哪怕你是世界上最强的加密
<sjd_zeus> 最安全的方式是不开电脑:)
<imadper> stardiviner: 不知道你说的是什么, 或者是我没理解你的解释?
<Guest63125> for instancce  u send me a emial with virus and hacker get in my account and browse my leter if he click letter which u send to me then dose it work
<stardiviner> 我失败了,
<stardiviner> imadper: 你就像一个撞了360,就以为不会有病毒的人一样
 * adam8157 游泳去了
<stardiviner> 撞->装
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 好乱啊
<imadper> stardiviner: 什么? 我只是想知道, 为什么 Guest63125 要去下载一个病毒
<mao> ssd主控芯片上ecc有的写上了BCH ECC,有的没有写BCH，有高手知道怎么回事吗
<Guest63125> how can i type chinese
<imadper> stardiviner: 然后你跟我说什么360?
<Guest63125> protect my email account
<alvin_rxg> Guest63125: http://inputking.com
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<stardiviner> imadper: 我二逼了.. sorry
<alvin_rxg> 相对安全的方式， pop 啥的接收到本地，服务器端自动删除
<imadper> Guest63125: 为什么不装个输入法? 或者输入法不出来?
<sjd_zeus> 别提360，360那2B公司就在我们公司后面，绿哇哇的，看着就难受
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 下载的时候也会被中间人攻击的
<Guest63125> i use windxp not virtual machine
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 夜里去360公式里偷源代码去, 或者逆向360去
<alvin_rxg> 艹，都别上网了，泡妞去吧。
<phpover> 这么强。。
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 没妞。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我用啥系统都裸奔
<stardiviner> shift, 这个gtalk怎么还没有被屏蔽?? 我的filter没有写对正则?
<phpover> ubuntu系统好用么？
<phpover> 第一次下载，哈哈 。
<Guest63125> how can i type chinese in winxp la thanks
<alvin_rxg> Guest63125: http://inputking.com
<alvin_rxg> Guest63125: http://inputking.com
<alvin_rxg> Guest63125: http://inputking.com
<alvin_rxg> Guest63125: http://inputking.com
<alvin_rxg> Guest63125: http://inputking.com
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 装输入法，下载语言包。。。应该就可以了吧
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<happyaron> adam8157: 遇到了一个神奇的bug
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 他在用XP, 让他装搜狗不就得了?
<sjd_zeus> 不用语言包，装个输入法即可
<happyaron> adam8157: http://bugs.debian.org/682444
<Guest63125> irrsi in winxp
<Guest63125> irssi
<sjd_zeus> 啥都可以
<sjd_zeus> 我用emacs for windows 7
<stardiviner> winxp != windows XP ???
<Guest63125> dl chinese pinyin in that web?
<sjd_zeus> Guest63125: im.qq.com
<sjd_zeus> 去下载个QQ拼音啥的就可以了
<alvin_rxg> Title: I'M QQ - QQ官方网站 (@ qq.com)
 * alvin_rxg 为我的错误行为闭关去
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 为你的错误行为来帮我调试bug
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: http://bugs.debian.org/682444
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 你个贼QQ党, 一边去
<sjd_zeus> stardiviner: 我不用QQ,不代表不能用QQ输入法
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 说错了, 贼腾讯党!!!
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 你入错党了, 现在是fcitx党派了!!!
<sjd_zeus> 有几个人在windows下用fcitx的
<happyaron> 0
<sjd_zeus> 刚才的人在用winxp
<happyaron> fcitx不能工作在windows上
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 你个贼微软党, 你入错党了!!, 现在是linux党!!!
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 愿上帝安息你的灵魂
<imadper> 腾讯不是挺好的吗?
<happyaron> fcitx可以跑在freebsd上
<stardiviner> 党派之争啊, 相当可怕
<sjd_zeus> o(∩_∩)o 哈哈，我是无党派人士
<stardiviner> imadper: 贼腾讯党.... 賊
<sjd_zeus> 什么系统能使我快速完成工作，我就用啥
<imadper> stardiviner: 说, 腾讯哪里不好
<stardiviner> imadper: 我没说他不好, 我是说腾讯是个贼而已, 专门抄袭
<stardiviner> imadper: 你觉得呢?
<imadper> stardiviner: 谁没抄袭?
<stardiviner> imadper: 大概你是不会这么觉得的.
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 腾讯 不开发linux版本。。。就这里不好
<stardiviner> imadper: 你想说微创新么?
<sjd_zeus> imadper: stardiviner 就是认为不是一个党派的而已
<imadper> stardiviner: google也是抄的yahoo
<stardiviner> imadper: 那为什么没人说google抄袭雅虎呢?
<stardiviner> imadper: 为啥偏偏腾讯被人说抄袭大王呢?
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 说别人好, 可以不给理由. 说别人不好, 就要给出理由, 要不就是污蔑了~
<imadper> stardiviner: 你没听说而已
<stardiviner> imadper: 那群说的人都是二逼, 你是这样认为的?
<sjd_zeus> 不喜欢而已
<imadper> stardiviner: 其中很多都是~
<stardiviner> imadper: 你没听说的多了去了,为啥偏偏听说了腾讯的呢?
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 太难了， netcat 干嘛的我都不知道
<Administrator> hi all
<imadper> stardiviner: 就跟很多人到现在还说party好, 难道party就是好的?
<stardiviner> imadper: 你有本事就上去在网上上喊啊, 证明你是对的啊
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...
<kk> Administrator, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢windows+openssh
<stardiviner> imadper: 所以你证明啊
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 我表示只有这种基础的工具才会被如此变态地使用并且报bug。。。
<stardiviner> imadper: 又那不出证据
<sjd_zeus> windows+msoffice处理日常文档很方便
<stardiviner> imadper: 自说自话....
<imadper> stardiviner: 我又没说腾讯不好~
<stardiviner> imadper: 我就是说你没说腾讯不好啊
<imadper> stardiviner: 少年, 有点儿逻辑.
<stardiviner> imadper: 你看不懂中文么? 自己没逻辑理解我的话而已
<stardiviner> imadper: 我就是说你("没说腾讯不好")啊
<stardiviner> imadper: 懂了么?
<stardiviner> imadper: 还要我教...
<stardiviner> 撤了, 不要会变成flood党了
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 求教瑞士军刀
<imadper> stardiviner: 呵呵, 你的逻辑确实得你来教, 太奇琶了
<Guest24764> my pc auto shut down when i dl qq input
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Guest24764: 别了，直接搜狗云吧
<sjd_zeus> o(∩_∩)o 哈哈，最好的解释就是用QQ会被老婆查聊天记录，用irc不会（老婆不会用IRC)这理由够了吧
<sjd_zeus> Guest24764:不会吧，你的pc这么弱？
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> irc明文...
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] google拼音也不错的
<alvin_rxg> Ist dir kalt? Komm in meine Arme, damit ich dich aufwärmen kann. :| 随机出来的句子
<ucbs> 终于可以大汉字来了
<alvin_rxg> ucbs: congratz
<ucbs> 我一句 另一个帐号登入的是irssi 为什么显示的是乱码，你们的聊天
<ucbs> 包括我的都是显示的是乱码呀 这是为什么啊 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> ucbs: term 的编码， irssi 的 recode 设置， etc.
 * alvin_rxg 我错了，继续闭关去
<ucbs> 如何设置啊
<ucbs> 如果我是用的irssi 不是就不能看到你们的回复啦
<ubuntutalk> Shusen Zeng 的昵称已更改为 tenzu。
<ubuntutalk> [Ein] http://susepaste.org/80371135
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 看man
<ubuntutalk> [tenzu] man
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 可以使用代码来聊天, 老婆绝对不会知道!!!代码用base64, 等等加密, 或者用GPG加密, 在客户端用插件解密...
<happyaron> tenzu 也不挂irc了？
<ubuntutalk> [tenzu] 我不是tenzu
<ubuntutalk> tenzu 的昵称已更改为 suteng。
<imadper> 不要冒名
<stardiviner> 又是一个gtalk的.... 该死, 我恨这个ubuntutalk的 [] !!!!
<happyaron> 额，速腾
<imadper> 俗疼
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 在G+和奶们聊天
<ucbs> 还是没看懂如果用代码聊天 我怎么知道你说的是什么啊，是不是要下载解密的插件啊
<ucbs> 谁能教会我代码聊天啊谢谢啦
 * imadper 5pyJ5LuA5LmI5LqL5oOF6ZyA6KaB556S552A6ICB5amG5ZGALi4uLiDkuI3lsLHmmK9nYW9qaeWQlz8K
<stardiviner> ucbs: 能读懂代码的人就知道了啊, 就像几个男生很色的在说"那个" ,其实大家都知道"那个"是什么意思, 有点像现在网络流行的流行词
<stardiviner> ucbs: 因为大家都知道... 但是你又没有证据, 就是这样
<ucbs> 那不是要背很多词汇表吗
<imadper> ucbs: no  like this: 5pyJ5LuA5LmI5LqL5oOF6ZyA6KaB556S552A6ICB5amG5ZGALi4uLiDkuI3lsLHmmK9nYW9qaeWQ
<imadper> lz8K
<stardiviner> ucbs: 这个蛋疼之处在于你老婆知道你干了坏事, 却拿你没办法
<imadper> ucbs:  try echo "明文在这里" | base64
<alvin_rxg> SGVsbG8gV29ybGQhCg==
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 都是高手啊。。。。看来经常背着老婆这样干
<imadper> 这里面有老婆的少
<microcai> stardiviner:  有什么事情需要瞒着老婆呀.... 不就是gaoji
<Guest24764> hi all all
<stardiviner> feiyu 你个该死的gtalk党, 不要加[] !!!
<stardiviner> microcai: 要干就什么都干, 怕这怕那的不是我
<stardiviner> feiyu 你个死gay
<ucbs> 也就是说你们代码聊天的都是自发的，不是irc的自带gongneng是吧
<stardiviner> u
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 我晕，你骂我干嘛啊
<stardiviner> ucbs: 没错
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 我也不是gay
<stardiviner> feiyu 我看你用gtalk不爽
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 可是我不会用其他的啊
<ubuntutalk> [feiyu] 你教我啊
<stardiviner> feiyu 看你的[] 碍眼, 又不能tab补全... 非常碍事
<imadper> 不能补全+中文名才是最讨厌的
<microcai> imadper:  en en
<stardiviner> feiyu 在irc就用irc聊... 就像你干老婆, 却非要带个尼龙袋一样傻
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 这信息量太大了,手机受不了了
<ucbs> 谢谢你啦我知道啦可是这个功能也太手动了把 有自动的吗这个要复制粘贴的啊
<imadper> microcai: 我去跟ubuntutalk私聊刷屏, 看看会怎么样..
<stardiviner> suteng 你能看到 "test private flood !!" 这句吗?
<microcai> imadper: 在哪里？
<stardiviner> imadper: 我一直想干, 却没有搜索到他们的群
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] test private flood
<imadper> microcai: msg ubuntutalk. 我估计他们能收到吧?
<ucbs> 1tC5+sjLw/HN8svq
<microcai> imadper:  ?!
<stardiviner> imadper: 似乎不能, 我设置了cron, 每一分钟发一条, 现在能有好多了
<ucbs> stardiviner 有自动加密解密的吗谢谢
<stardiviner> ucbs: 理论上是可行的, 在irris或者weechat里把收到的消息交给插件,插件解密后再显示到weechat里.
<stardiviner> ucbs: 绝对是可行的, 就是容易不容易的问题, 还要考虑实时性, 比如你解密要1分钟, 那就来不及了
<ucbs> 也就是说必须同时运行irssi andweechat 是吗
<ucbs> stardiviner
<stardiviner> ucbs: irssi和weechat都是irc的客户端...
<ucbs> 哪么插件你有吗谢谢
<stardiviner> ucbs: 新手还是不要看这种问题, 乖乖的接受老婆SM去吧,
<imadper> /msg ubuntutalk lÞܐKÚÆƾXXÔ¬nû´óͬ“»oYQwōiT«ïÍ`‹€âÖøßƒNêxûùåÙ@äy1
<imadper> 1zY-mÜ/QŒ9P¥®eú‘
<imadper> 6b@§5rú迆¼Q' 3^—5~ùCÆÏÒ‡¸å½€ðâ«óÒn™TcÉïNóë¯?4R+„„Z‰®–´÷|z>ãÓpFhHÕ¾ö<@í×ÆŒ8£os슥MY¡3.Ú@
<imadper> —ÀÞWáóHL·bô˜åˆÖ„o khƒ·Ô	‘°S›Wu ,•¸Ñ;ûs1¥Ù°ÎCêÛseÁj?Sêý¼ÌÎoŸòUðü~¢»¬PÓvªüp/Ö®"òꢕÿC
<kk> imadper say: /msg ubuntutalk l捃怟谄凭XX袁n笸瑵摶oYQw艒iT蚡媭庵僋陎遒@鋣1 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kk> imadper say: 1zY-m▄/QМ9ЭPеоe·С in IBM866 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper>  
<imadper> à7½/ߝ	®ö‰‡ÃºŽÅ>€ø¾µ€„½?}ó‹Åj%|0QßT«Òùÿ€Š[±Ág¶ñ"è¤Éщã ON<Nþý£[4–m”öʲpLÙN†¥ãùv&ˆóåŒ*L·šlí-
<imadper> Þ~’ýÎƾ¡7Ú¯!”ñ´~~¨âÊyä°"˜[šõ|•(Ói	$†ÏP‚š¼
<imadper> ñŸ©þÇ|ð6ö=–—¾þ;4RËÎìÅ}·½ØýNîô‚`7¸'†ùíÂëÌ£nçü™À"ŸIʎìIËJ˜bžñoGä.¶¢å˜›2ìo*½1qaÊ8®Ð`…y­3(ö\Os¿š&‰ïìà @픙•…&“!â[ÒRÁúé7vå݆d@&Ü=±SŠºz}§›å=Eqû6k²ÍR>H‚݈…*Á7£4¹¤^KŽAѼâOÁãcP˜+¨3ælOA‰eÈ˱©Ý}×3ÿ¯ìï̛êÖoëù³ïSóUB0š½ü6£‰*0"B}þÃTþ8'`‡…Dôæy!¹#Ç+i~ÆYõ3TäØ!ûÁÿÊ[Œ‰†ÿæo\¯½?‘ËՓìN½×Gha—¦úëÍ‡ä/%øÁíß>Žø§{sG¯ò¥Ò…J9üèL…C‹Ý«ß—¢Dœs
<kk> imadper:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ucbs> 交我一下把，我承认我是菜鸟
<stardiviner> imadper: 这个强大. 可以混合乱码, 一半用1乱码,一半用2乱码.这样更加无敌
<imadper2> microcai: 刚用erc跟 ubuntutalk 私聊了160mb的 /dev/urandom信息, 现在卡了
<stardiviner> imadper: 以特定符号为分界线
<microcai> imadper2 ?!
<imadper> +$ª©¶¾ÙòY§vŽo_Û¹w´K	¸Oâ<ƒ”µº—˜ö‘¤ V^Ò6ô{xŸµšýôÈI›oêz¾ª5èTP1÷íŽMcM€¾
<imadper> 0§ WR”J›Ú o]Cc þ7#˜np<­z¿9SòŸp`KmY[-+g7ÖECðXnøëI‘:ZŒ•/âáó7…_x{‡ÓYNôÕÐ`œBŒ1ï^š—%PÐK›ÎÿðvÿÃ³WÑ4’EŒxàËý
<imadper> ¾$í~‡\ø(0˜Þ}°ï@K‰Âçp5e†¬nàŸ°ÕâÖMêÕP‰3‚5’pÐä³ý¯0…ʏ׌ÙÖ7J=ü½_Z¢¨öÚ_5öº‘)}š~¶)ƒŸÌv—•‡u´[÷øbÜæ”ÖÚpŽ>ÿ¯VM¾«l»O»w¡HýyB’K8†Ûô&Ì0•HäøªÄuˆÓþÂE«– c|7ÆWV–ñ!¸¿˜€“DP•ÖUÚQ/–óì¥F2Ïìáû'“¿N­²‚š´nµ2Úc3ÐÓÆ%
<ucbs> stardiviner 你交我一下怎么样 xiexie
<imadper> YšÜw«ÔNR[Áአ='E1_*AD;“ˆ
<microcai> imadper stop
<imadper> ‰NzȉÆG`úódÀ7ý¯0Y&Knxÿ
<imadper> «!@En¼™˜é
<imadper> ¬0@¤VEǑ¬çPÒö0Õk™ï ýe¡ÛØìG/@6#Åu÷˜Ï”M3i¹ì­%C}ꔞ+oøÝýš!ç©ì@òD@P‚+’‰g~T¹ÑŽù§3ž·S”å)¯OÇÞ´ŸŒgW
<microcai> adam8157:  出来有人 flud 了
<stardiviner> imadper: 这个不是我能教的, 要自己学
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] luanma
<jyfl987> microcai: 看到有人说你地openshift的人上周去开了个什么讲座来着
<imadper2> microcai: 什么情况, 怎么后面的内容跑到这里来了...
<stardiviner> imadper: 你二逼了么!!!你在淹自己家的门啊!!!!
<ucbs> 你有视频教程吗谢谢 我在那里再能找到这个教程啊谢谢
<microcai> jyfl987: ?
<microcai> jyfl987:  哪有的事情
<stardiviner> ucbs: 新手, 自己学!
<imadper2> stardiviner: overflow了
<ucbs> 你要给我一个连接啊谢谢
<stardiviner> imadper2: 估计你没设置正确吧?? 管道错了还是?
<imadper2> stardiviner: erc overflow
<ucbs> 谁都是从新手开始的 好吗stardiviner
<jyfl987> microcai: 你懂个p啊
<stardiviner> ucbs: 我也是新手开始的, 我就没有向别人问这个, 对了, 推荐看看 how to be a hacker
<\b> 😁😂😃😄😅😆😇😈😉😊😋😌😍😎😏😐😒😓😔😖😘😚😜😝😞😠😡😢😣😥😨😩😪😫😭😰😱😲😳😵😶😷😸😹😺😻😼😽😾😿🙀
<microcai> jyfl987: ?
<ucbs> 你给我一个这个应用的关键词把我在gg上收索
<microcai> jyfl987: 什么情况？
<jyfl987> microcai: 我决定那个项目可以起名叫 quark
<imadper2> ucbs: 得看你用什么客户端了... 如果是erc, 我就抽空帮你写一个
<jyfl987> imadper2: 你玩lisp的？
<microcai> jyfl987:  not a ideal channel for talk bussiness
<ucbs> windoxp
<stardiviner> imadper2: 你要写加密插件? 有意思么? 自己一个人用?
 * \b 写了许多自己一个人用的插件...
<ucbs> 你可以把他放在网上共享啊
<microcai> kk:  你刚才不在的啊，早知道我也 flud 了
<microcai> kk:  你刚才不在的啊，早知道我也 flood 了
<imadper2> stardiviner: 他需要, 就当给他一个让他学写插件的例子
<jyfl987> microcai: 我在这里留个公共记录  将来你们拍电影的时候可以找到原始数据嘛
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... 我又不是导演
<stardiviner> imadper2: 你教一个新手lisp??? 虽然可以是可以, 但是... 不知道说什么好了....
<jyfl987> microcai: 说不定
<ucbs> 辛苦你一人造福千万家啊  :-(
<jyfl987> imadper2: 哥问你呢
<ucbs> 你的意思是加密软件可以自己diy的是吗
<stardiviner> ucbs: 千万家谁给他钱啊, 一家都没有!!!
<jyfl987> 日本麻醉学者Yoshitaka Fujii博士在20年里捏造了200多篇论文，大规模的欺骗是如何在如此长时间内没被人发现？直到2011年，刊登其论文的期刊才联合起来雇用了调查人员对其数据进行检查，调查发现的证据促使Fujii博士所在的东邦大学展开内部调查，结果显示几乎没有一篇文章没有使用捏造的数据。Ars的一篇文章总结了欺骗者采用的方法：伪造的æ
<microcai> irc 有 otr 的
<stardiviner> ucbs: 好心的话就免了....
<ucbs> 大哥你可以把他放在youtube上让所有看过用过的顶礼膜拜他啊 ，外国就有
<imadper2> jyfl987: 你说什么了?
<jyfl987> imadper2: 我说你也是搞lisp的？
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 你也玩这个, 够了呀, 不要淹了自己家的门啊!
<imadper2> jyfl987: 我不用呀, 就是配置emacs的时候会用一些...
<stardiviner> imadper2: 你用B么?
<ucbs> 顺便问一下，你名字的匿名者的房间是多少啊
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 阉啥？
<imadper2> stardiviner: b是什么?
<jyfl987> imadper2: 额 我还以为又找到一个劳力
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 你自己
<stardiviner> imadper2: 有C就有A和B啊
<imadper2> jyfl987: 要写啥?
<stardiviner> imadper2: ABC是三兄弟
<imadper2> ........
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 好的 您稍侯 您的前面还有三位顾客等待
<jyfl987> imadper2: 写东西玩
<ucbs> 黑莓的加密是和这个是一样的吗
<jyfl987> imadper2: 但准备用lisp系
<stardiviner> jyfl987: shit, robot...
<imadper2> jyfl987: cl有兴趣, 别的都没兴趣..
<imadper2> jyfl987: el也行
<ucbs> stardiviner我能从youtube上看到关于这个的教程吗
<stardiviner> imadper2: scheme鼓掌
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 稍等 服务型robot 231号正在为您服务
<stardiviner> ucbs: 不能
<jyfl987> imadper2: clojure
<imadper2> jyfl987: 你是为了跑jvm上?
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 该死的客服小姐, 最讨厌了, 自己在手淫还i接电话!!!
<imadper2> jyfl987: 你们再说什么??? 什么客服?
<jyfl987> imadper2: 不是  clojure区分类型 感觉爽点
<jyfl987> imadper2: 传统lisp全是圆括号 额
<imadper2> jyfl987: 其实吧, cl也能区分的
<imadper2> jyfl987: 搞haskell?
<jyfl987> imadper2: 那是自己玩出来的呢
<imadper2> jyfl987: 没括号, 好多新特性
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 感觉lisp的()挺优雅.. 看着感觉很异类很潇洒
<jyfl987> imadper2: 主要是clojure是jvm上的  还可以雇佣java码农
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 有北京的人没?
<imadper2> 有, 基本都是
<jyfl987> 我写py也用()
<jyfl987> 刚刚还用了
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 听说你们受灾严重,需要帮忙不?
<ucbs> https://www.oschina.net/p/torchat
<kk> ucbs,啥网址y torChat - 加密聊天程序 - 开源中国
<ucbs> 是这个吗
<imadper2> 不用了, 没去永定们潜水
<zhpeng> 😁😂😃😄😅😆😇😈😉😊😋😌😍😎😏😐😒😓😔😖😘😚😜😝😞😠😡😢😣😥😨😩😪😫😭😰😱😲😳😵😶😷😸😹😺😻😼😽😾😿🙀
<imadper2> ucbs: 不是, 这种加密是为了防止中间人攻击的
<imadper2> ucbs: 别的irc用户看你, 看到的是明文
<ucbs> 你在视频网站有教程吗
<stardiviner> jyfl987: python 怎么用() ?
<imadper2> ucbs: 当然, 这个还有一个好处, 就是tor隐藏你的流量和位置了
<jyfl987> tnnd  tmux不能复制 否则我发一段给你们看看
<happyaron> ...
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 😁😂😃😄😅😆😇😈😉😊😋😌😍😎😏😐😒😓😔😖😘😚😜😝😞😠😡😢😣😥😨😩😪😫😭😰😱😲😳😵😶😷😸😹😺😻😼😽😾😿🙀
<imadper2> jyfl987: 我用c也是括号..
<happyaron> 这帮乱刷屏的
<jyfl987> imadper2: 我已经成了列表推导式滥用者了
<imadper2> jyfl987: 哈哈~
<ucbs> youtube上去试一试运气啦gg收缩不到
<stardiviner> happyaron: 哦也, 鼓掌, 终于看不见ubuntutalk了
<jyfl987> imadper2: 可惜py里 ()里带的代码是 生成器的 是惰性求值的
<ucbs> stardiviner 问你一个问题
<jyfl987> happyaron: 阿龙最近怎么不来了？
<stardiviner> ucbs: 直说
<ucbs> 你看过绿巨人2 吗
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 那为什么是()里的? 不是[] 或者{} 里的?
<alvin_rxg> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹
<stardiviner> ucbs: ???
<\rs> jyfl987: lazy evaluation爲什麼可惜
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 这是加密代码?
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...你也想那啥了吗？
<ucbs> 浩克 美国电影
 * \b 买菜去
<stardiviner> ucbs: 你直说....
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 对， 在想 ⚤
<happyaron> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 萎缩男
<ucbs> 你面的主角用的软件有点香irc但是有好像不是 你知道是什么吗
<alvin_rxg> \b: :|
<stardiviner> 萎缩男....
<happyaron> 把我的irssi搞的显示不正常好大一会儿
<stardiviner> ucbs: 额... 这个就不知道了, 大多数电影好像都是做的动画效果, 有些不是软件....
<happyaron> ...
<ucbs> 它的面板上有加密字样，还有就是启动是好像还要下载文件
<stardiviner> ucbs: 不清楚, 建议去哪个网站问问, 或者搜索, 我不记得那东东了
<ucbs> 很多美国电影中的电脑高手用的什么系统啊就像是dos界面似的
<alvin_rxg> ucbs: 这你也信？
<microcai> ucbs: 那是 unix
<stardiviner> ucbs: 电影中的人都不是电脑高手, 电脑高手也不会出现在电影里. (除了纪录片)....
<microcai> ucbs: zhuluoji公园不就是 unix 么
 * imadper 
 * imadper 这里的习惯是, 只有gaoji用拼音...
<ucbs> 你的意思是是做的电脑动画不是真的东西？
<imadper> ucbs: 多数里面的不是
<stardiviner> ucbs: 是的, 大多数是
<ucbs> 我猜可能是用的某种虚拟机吧
<stardiviner> ucbs: 不然我也会去用那些看起来很酷,而且用起来也很酷的软件了
<jyfl987> \rs: 我是想模拟lisp那种语法  当然不爽了
<stardiviner> ucbs: 不是虚拟机!!!是动画, 虚拟机也是和你系统一样,只是是系统里的系统
<microcai> ucbs: 仔细观察那些演员，其实他们根本不懂电脑 ... 在键盘上乱敲
<stardiviner> microcai: 没错,
<jyfl987> microcai: 嘿嘿 有个网页 可以让你随便乱敲 但是他那边是给你输出代码的
<ucbs> 背景色是黑色或是深色的然后带命令行的，就是不知道瞎按写什么
<stardiviner> ucbs: 电影就是给外行人一个感觉, 他们很厉害,有些特务电脑上说什么proxy什么的其实都是低级玩意儿
<stardiviner> jyfl987: page shot那种?
<imadper> ucbs: 那些屏幕上面的字通常特别大(不然电影上看不清那些字). 通常, 正常的操作系统, 不会默认用那么大的字, 正常人也不会去刻意修改成那么大的字
<ucbs> 我就是应为想找那种电脑高手的感觉猜用的irssi 哈哈
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 我机器来了,是有这个, 是hacker什么的一个编辑器,
<stardiviner> ucbs: 我也是, 为了成为高手而玩linux的
<happyaron> 玩了很久发现自己是小白
<jyfl987> ucbs: 你搞错了 我曾经在学校里用telnet登录irc
<microcai> ucbs:  某朝某黑客电影，他们的命令行就是在 cmd.exe 里敲 dir
<stardiviner> ucbs: 而且因为text,ncurse之类的文本界面很酷,所以用curses的
<jyfl987> 要装逼 就用telnet
<jyfl987> 不过 freenode的等待时间太短 好坑爹
<ucbs> zai 图书馆打开irssi然后在用英文聊天哈哈，很多人很用羡慕敬仰的眼神看你的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 用nc啦
<microcai> jyfl987: 我用  telnet 发过邮件
<happyaron> jyfl987: telnet都不装逼
<jyfl987> 还是oftc好 可以让你输出那些个用户名密码
<jyfl987> microcai: 我也发过 以前有文章教过 via 163
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 你还不如直接用tty, 一边写代码一般发送packet呢....
<ucbs> 我在youtube上看过用 telnet 聊天的
<happyaron> 这么说以前的bbs多是telnet上。
<stardiviner> ucbs: 玩玩终端下的游戏, 也是很酷的
<imadper> 为什么不用qq群...
<caiyue> ubuntu12.04 cpu 占用太高了
<jyfl987> 哦 对 以前还玩过freetalk
<ucbs> tenetl是网络吗想ethernet
<jyfl987> 哪个可以用telnet玩xmpp的？
<ucbs> 什么游戏啊
<stardiviner> 当然了,终端下最酷的无非是你能快速的用zencoding插件写出一大片一大片的代码, (vim,emacs)或者用几个命令攻击一个服务器,显示了ip,log,sql query之类的, 没有比这个更酷的了
<stardiviner> ucbs: nethack
<jyfl987> set -o vi 可以帮你达到这个目的
<ucbs> 黑客工具？
 * microcai 有个网站 telnet 进去就是在命令行用 ascii 码播放 星球大战
<stardiviner> ucbs: 或者用conky之类的, 摆在桌面上,显示你的log,cpu,mem,host等等,显示是圆形, log不断刷行, 等等,也是很酷的, 这些我都做到过了, 做过了觉得也就那样,
<microcai> Telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<stardiviner> ucbs: 黑客的话,backbox,backtrack之类的distro,
<ucbs> 我们这写菜鸟能用吗
<LOL_> Mark it
<stardiviner> microcai: 那网站我看过, 觉得挺牛逼, ASCII画图觉得好难处理
<ucbs> 我觉得编写的猜是高手用的都不是
<stardiviner> ucbs: 你不是大家都是从菜鸟过来的么?
<jyfl987> microcai: 你才知道 额
<jyfl987> microcai: aalib
<stardiviner> ucbs: 所以你也行, 我以前也是菜鸟,当然了, 我现在还是菜鸟
<microcai> jyfl987:  我早就知道啦，我在和 ucbs 说
<caiyue> 大家用的是什么客户端?
<hiei> ..
<stardiviner> caiyue: 你用什么,大家就用什么
<caiyue> 我说的irc的客户端
<ucbs> irssi最酷
<stardiviner> 吃饭, 洗澡, JJ, 电脑, 睡觉, 各位请呆在原地
<stardiviner> ucbs: weechat 最酷
<ucbs> 高手要走了
<ucbs> 为什么
<jyfl987> 有个叫什么来着 MeaCulpa 就是把irc载到文件系统里的
<zodiac1111> xchat
<stardiviner> ucbs: 因为功能和界面都是weechat强大
<ucbs> 我好崇拜你我什么都懂
<ucbs> 可惜windox不能anzhuang
<stardiviner> ucbs: 千万别, 我还是菜鸟
<stardiviner> 吃饭
<ucbs> weechat可以变颜色
<ucbs> 经此而已
<ucbs> 在我的眼里你是geek
<ucbs> super geek
<LOL_> Windows有Leetirc!
<ucbs> 是命令行输入的吗
<LOL_> 嗯
<imadper> ucbs: 临渊羡鱼, 不若退而结网. 不用觉得别人水平高. 自己动手去做觉得厉害的事情. 慢慢来就好
<ucbs> 我今天长见识啦谢谢
<ucbs> 可惜我什么都不懂
<ucbs> 计算机语言一样不懂
<imadper> ucbs: 两年前我也是
<zodiac1111> 没有人生来就懂的
<microcai> ucbs:  当你知道你什么都不懂的时候，就是你开始懂的时候了
<imadper> ucbs: 找本入门的书, 一步步的跟着做, 很快就发现其实这里很多人恨水的
<imadper> microcai: 我两年前就发现自己什么都不懂了, 现在还是同感
<imadper> microcai: 两年前被你骂...
<microcai> imadper:  ？ 我骂过你？
 * microcai 在看 text 星球大战
<imadper> microcai: 是的~
<LOL_> 自己想写个简单解释器,才想明白了点以前没想明白的地方,
<zodiac1111> (默默翻开存档 ....
<microcai> imadper:  这里? 吼吼
<imadper> microcai: 是的~
<imadper> microcai: 关于pae的问题~
<LOL_> Printf的%d %c
<hamo> adam8157: 当当，当当当当...
<imadper> hamo: 人不在
<microcai> imadper:  原来以前我那么暴躁的啊
<imadper> microcai: 这个你自己评价吧~   :)
<hamo> imadper: 游泳去了？
 * microcai 星战里你最喜欢谁？
 * microcai 我喜欢 obi-wan
<imadper> hamo: 不知道... 貌似吧
<imadper> hamo: 我座位离他不进
<\rs> yoda
<hamo> imadper: 那你居然知道他不在...好基友啊好机油...
<imadper> hamo: 抬头能看过去! gaoji hamo
<microcai> \rs: yoda 说话很怪 :)
 * imadper 回家睡觉去了.  bye
<\rs> microcai: xmonad還是沒起來……
<imadper> \rs: 对了, 你买笔记本之前, 怎么测得webcam/wireless什么的兼容性?
<microcai> imadper:  他带 了个 livecd 过去了
<imadper> microcai: 实体店去测一下... gaoji
<\rs> imadper: 沒法測。還在折騰xorg，twm能用了，但是xmonad不行
<imadper> \rs: why? hd 4k的驱动问题?
<microcai>  \rs enable sna
<imadper> \rs: 让你不买hp那款
<microcai> \rs:  USE=sna emerge xf86-video-intel
<\rs> microcai: sna 是IUSE帶+默認的。
<microcai> \rs:  别忘记 kms
<\rs> microcai: awesome可以用了。hid的usb鼠標還是不能用
<microcai> \rs:  有了 intel 显卡别忘记折腾 wayland
<microcai> \rs:  你编译内核没加 Generic HID 吧
<\rs> microcai: wayland沒辦法用xmonad
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】按照网络上的方法修改开机默认选择的系统失败，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381902 本人小菜鸟一枚，今天初尝试在WIN7 64位系统上安装了UBUNTU 12.04 用了各种网络上提供的修改默认开机系统的方法。总是提示我找不到命令。 具体方法有如下几种。  …
<\rs> microcai: 插拔鼠標是能看到hid信息
<microcai> \rs:  wayland 能用 Englitment
<microcai> \rs:  xf86-input-evdev ?
<\rs> microcai: 嗯，靠xf86-input-evdev能驅動鍵盤，但是鼠標不行
<microcai> \rs:  没添加 mouse 支持吧
<microcai> \rs:  drivers->input->mouse
<\rs> microcai: input device? 我沒記錯的話Mice是不用選的
<\rs> microcai: 又不是PS/2 mouse
<microcai> \rs:  USB hid
<microcai> \rs:  USB ohci 呢？
<\rs> microcai: ehci 還需要嗎？
<microcai> \rs:  yes
<\rs> microcai: ehci ohci uhci   generic hid 當前內核都有
<caiyue_> 也可以打出中文了
<\rs> microcai: dmesg中內核檢測的：http://bpaste.net/show/36371/
<\rs> microcai: dragonball.wikia.com starwars.wikia.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Dragon Ball Wiki (@ wikia.com)
<caiyue_> <caiyue> what
<caiyue_> <caiyue> what
<hiei> 下班回家
<caiyue_> 准备吃饭
<caiyue_> exit
<caiyue_> <caiyue__> ni hao
<caiyue_> hao
<caiyue__> <caiyue_> hao
<caiyue__> hao
<caiyue_> 3
<PCX69> 呃。
<hamo> roylez_: .
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: microcai hamo 刚游泳回来
<roylez_> .
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 你最近总加班啊
<microcai> \rs:  你的鼠标是 USB ?
<microcai> \rs:  还是笔记本的触摸板
<microcai> \rs:  evdev 有编译 udev  支持么
<roylez_> adam8157: 搞基蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 木有...部门大会...半年大会
<adam8157> roylez_: 俗
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） adam8157
 * hamo 维护主席的权威！
<\rs> microcai: 觸摸板經過xf86-input-synaptics已經可用。hid設備usb鼠標不行
<adam8157> ...
<microcai> \rs:  mouse support !
<microcai> \rs:  try
<\rs> microcai: tty下通過ejci_hcd驅動，gpm已經可用usb鼠標操作
<microcai> \rs:  关闭 gpm 呢？
<\rs> microcai: mouse support沒用的。那個是給pc的ps/2用的吧。
<microcai> \rs: 有用的
 * microcai 在听潘长江的 过河
<\rs> microcai: emerge xf86-input-synaptics 出現的checking for XI... no 是指什麼？
 * microcai 在听 黑猫警长
<microcai> 啊哈啊啊哈啊黑猫警长
<microcai> \rs:  x input
 * adam8157 闪
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统，运行过XP后启动ubuntu会有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381905 运行XP后启动ubuntu，有一半机会会出现提示：找不到/目录，需要按F修复。 按F后又会出现提示：找不到/tmp，可等待或按S跳过。等待一会就可进入。 这究竟是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i …
<microcai> 那就不要运行 XP 呗
<\rs> microcai: 出來 checking for X11.. configure: error: Package requirements (xproto >= 7.0.17 xextproto xtrans xcb >= 1.1.92 kbproto inputproto) were not met 錯誤怎麼搬
<\rs> microcai: 這幾個包我都用 emerge -G 裝上了
<microcai> \rs:  按照要求安装
<microcai> \rs:  版本呢
<\rs> microcai: 如何查看 *.in(configure的源文件） 來看它的測試條件
<\rs> s/\*.in/\*.ac/
<\rs> microcai: 版本沒有問題
<cfy|school> 乱码测试
<yeizhihui> 哈喽哈 大家
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天买了 jägermeister 喝...
<netw0rm> 小伙子们，你们好
<netw0rm> 。。。
<netw0rm> 就是比英文频道舒服多了
<alvin_rxg> netw0rm: 爷爷好
<alvin_rxg> \b: 没喝过呢…
<netw0rm> ？？？
<Freebuilder> 自由建客上线一晃
<jiero> nexus 7 到手
<jiero> 现已封装。
<Freebuilder> 不知何物
<yeizhihui> jiero: nexus7 是什么?
<jyfl987> jiero: 回国时候帮我带一个  我给你钱
<jyfl987> jiero: 如果有raspery pi 也带一个 现在买不到 nnd
<yeizhihui> jiero: 同上
<jyfl987> jiero: 如果明年才回国 就不要带了 说不定那时候又有别的了
<cfy|school> jyfl987: ...
<jiero> jyfl987: 没时间了，下周就走了
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 现在订购。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 毛
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 3~4月到货
<jyfl987> cfy|school: rpi还是n7?
<cfy|school> jyfl987: raspberry pi
<jiero> jyfl987: 你可以买一个，让我大姨从这里带回去，1个月之后
<jiero> jyfl987: 不过没必要。你还是等吧。
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 那 n7呢
<jiero> cfy|school: 看ebay交易价格
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 你帮我带一个？
<jyfl987> jiero: =你妹
<cfy|school> jiero: 我不看
<jiero> cfy|school: 。
<cfy|school> jiero: 我根本没法去ebay买
<gfrog> jyfl987: shell script 熟不？
<jiero> cfy|school: 最低价 $90
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不怎么熟
<cfy|school> jyfl987: n7不知道
<jiero> jyfl987: 啥？我妹才不给你呢
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 你买了？
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 我去官网买的
<jyfl987> jiero: 你长得这样 你妹也好不到哪里去
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 给我的答复是3~4月后到货
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 这样 到手了么？
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 额 我以前去他们官方频道问过 他们说可以考虑从中国代工厂发货 不过现在没下文了
<jiero> jyfl987: 长得和你挺像的～
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 唉。。。
<jiero> jyfl987:  nexus7是从香港发的
<jyfl987> jiero: 嘿嘿 长得和我一样当然不行了 一个女人长个型男脸哪成
<gfrog> jyfl987: 内个 有这种字符串0-1 2-4， 肿么算一下前后俩数的差值？
<jyfl987> jiero: 额
<cfy|school> gfrog: perl行不？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不知道  问蛋蛋啊  你居然问我
<jyfl987> 我下班 88
<jiero> jyfl987: 你那小猪样。。。
<cfy|school> gfrog: 0-1是啥意思？
<cfy|school> gfrog: 0-1 2-4的差值是多少？
<gfrog> cfy|school: 字符串 “0-1”
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求教deluge的常识 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381910 以我浅薄的BT知识(p2p？)，如果能够接入广域网或者在内网上设置好端口映射，那我就能作为服务器端，被人链接而大大提升下载速度。 我是内网，现在我已经设置好了路由器端口映射，并且测试以后没问题  …
<gfrog> cfy|school: ’2-4‘是另一个例子
<cfy|school> gfrog: 就是说"0-1" -> -1么？
<cfy|school> gfrog: 要这个效果？
<cfy|school> gfrog: 我去。。。你找 adam8157_away 吧。。。
<cfy|school> gfrog: 我在win...没法测试。。算了。。
<gfrog> cfy|school: 对头，如果是负数，还得取个绝对值啥的。 其实就是后边的数减前边的啦
<stardiviner> gfrog: 把他们当作表达式放进eval? 变成 0 - 1 = -1 ?
<gfrog> stardiviner: bash 有eval么？
<cfy|school> gfrog: 最简单的是，用awk或者perl处理，然后返回
<stardiviner> gfrog: 不知道哪个有,vimscrpt有eval,可以计算""引号里的表达式
<cfy|school> gfrog: 不过我已经好久不写了。没法测试。就不写了
<gfrog> cfy|school: stardiviner 擦，知道了，用bc一下就好了嘛，哈哈。
<cfy|school> gfrog: 囧。。。是哦。。
<gfrog> cfy|school: stardiviner 果然还是eval的方法。
<stardiviner> gfrog: 就是,
<stardiviner> 菜鸟现在终于会一点编程啦!!! 帮gfrog解决了问题啦!!! 惊喜
<jiero> stardiviner: 厉害啊
<stardiviner> jiero: 是啊, 值得庆祝, 今晚下载色情片, 作为奖励
<Freebuilder> 肏！
<jiero> Freebuilder: 那已经不适合你了。
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 不是动作片, 是色情片!!! 不是情色, 只是比情色更加色情点. 但是不是AV
<Freebuilder> 捉奸侦探
<stardiviner> jiero: 你今天咋冒出来了? 说起来, 我还以为你已经在国内了, 现在回来了吗?
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 经典片子: 淫欲天堂
<cfy|school> .....
<netw0rm> 你们用啥下载
<stardiviner> mldonkey
<netw0rm> 推荐p2pshear＋loli＋aria
<stardiviner> 该死的, 这机器竟然学会向我玩掉线了....
<stardiviner> 我的第一次"掉线"啊...
<microcai> stardiviner: 你宝贵的第一次啊
<stardiviner> microcai: 是啊....
<jiero> stardiviner: 还没到
<stardiviner> microcai: 我要狠狠的干回来!!!
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 还没到? 是在路上的意思?
<netw0rm> 我想知道不同服务器，上边人都一样吗
<jiero> stardiviner: 日子。31日的飞机
<stardiviner> netw0rm: 同一个频道人一样
<netw0rm> 就是irc服务器都互联了吗
<netw0rm> 哦
<jiero> netw0rm: 是一个服务器网站的/服务商的
<jiero> netw0rm: 比如 freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈, 那给我带只袋鼠回来, 嘿嘿, 我要养
<jiero> stardiviner: 原来我的手机没坏，只是默认就不能potrait mode
<stardiviner> jiero: 或者小豹子
<stardiviner> jiero: 默认本来就不行啊,
<netw0rm> 我现在就用的android聊irc
<stardiviner> jiero: 我现在手机也终于变成了一个看小说的了....
<netw0rm> andchat很好
<stardiviner> jiero: 给我带只小豹子怎么样?
<netw0rm> 一点不费流量
<stardiviner> netw0rm: 不费流量?? 神奇了, 我刷private给你flood试试
<netw0rm> ？？
<netw0rm> 是用用的少啦
<netw0rm> 相比qq什么的
<alvin_rxg> 俺用微信，俺自豪
<netw0rm> 因为存文字吗
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 又是一个腾讯党, 最近腾讯的党员有明显增加的势头..... 腾讯终于要洗白了么....
<netw0rm> 话说有了qq2012就把微信卸了
<netw0rm> 要整合的
<stardiviner> 有谁用过sametime的??? 这里估计没有别人用过,除了我
<stardiviner> jiero: 人呢???
<netw0rm> 啥东东
<stardiviner> netw0rm: 在同一地区内可以互相看见的, 和最近的某些流行的应用一个功能, 这个东西很早就有了,
<stardiviner> 只是没有人知道而已
<netw0rm> 哦，就是附近的人吧
<stardiviner> netw0rm: 腾讯不是也有这功能么, 还有一些其他手机应用, 可以查看附近范围内的人
<netw0rm> 恩，是地
<iGoogle> tc啥功能都抄一起。
<iGoogle> 有自己发明的没。
<netw0rm> tx
<iGoogle> 带x有喜感？
<iGoogle> lol
<microcai> netw0rm:  给你刷了
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 好像只有一个, 叫啥我忘了....
<netw0rm> 国内好像都这毛病
<netw0rm> 。。。
<netw0rm> 小cai
<netw0rm> andchat开了俩小时，流量500k不到
<netw0rm> 只传字的的确伤不起
<netw0rm> 这叫专注啊，不想tc
<alvin_rxg> 微信开了一天了，流量500k不到
<netw0rm> 。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 摇一摇就有流量来了
<netw0rm> 那是没收信息
<netw0rm> 我可是一直聊天的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 摇什么呀，方圆100公里内的100个人里边，80个男的
<netw0rm> 呵呵
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那还有 20 个呢
<netw0rm> 你把自己改女的，有人加
<\b> alvin_rxg:   那城市算是好的了。还有音乐院，有文科大学---
<netw0rm> 。。。呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 微信半个月，大概2
<alvin_rxg> 大概2M
<alvin_rxg> \b: 你那边全男的么？ :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 对
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: 也有文科学院和教肓学院
<\b> alvin_rxg:  但我更喜好小猡猁
<netw0rm> qq要这样聊一会几m了
<cfy|school> shake shake
<alvin_rxg> \b: 难度很大
<alvin_rxg> netw0rm: 装个 bbs 你就知道 qq 有多糟糕了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果真的要办到，并没难度
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果只是想像，而不去实践。难度确实很大。。
<alvin_rxg> 哎，等有点成绩了在说
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我现在既没打算想像，也没计划实践
<\b> alvin_rxg: 时机还没到
<alvin_rxg> \b: 再等就晚了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不晩
<alvin_rxg> \b: 再等就没处女了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你现在就行动，将来会被束缚住
<hamo> adam8157 基蛋...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 要处女往小的找啊。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<adam8157> hamo: 咋没冒号 该踢
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我可不想找个大姐大
<Freebuilder> 管她处女不处女，只要有 bug 就是好的。
<hamo> adam8157 基席找你那...
<adam8157> roylez_: 找我?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  在今生实现理想， 比把理想交给下一代对我来说更有意义
<netw0rm> alvin_rx:bbs是啥
<roylez_> hamo: 蛋蛋来了
<alvin_rxg> netw0rm: betterbatterystatus
<netw0rm> 论坛
<alvin_rxg> netw0rm: 错了， BetterBatteryStats.
<hamo> roylez_: .
<alvin_rxg> netw0rm: 自己找，或者 play.google.com
<alvin_rxg> \b: ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: 所以不用急着创造下一代
<alvin_rxg> 找女人不是为了快速繁衍…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那是为了啥?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 为了 blabla blabla 以及 blabla。
<netw0rm> 为了sm
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你确定？ 这不是女娲造人的本意
<alvin_rxg> 女娲想干嘛 =.=
<yeizhihui> btfs文件系统为什么很慢
<\b> 我的btrfs 很快
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果你暂时想找而找不到， 不如先办好别的事。 否则一事无成。
<alvin_rxg> yo
<yeizhihui> 读取文件的速度明显没有ext4快  求方法
<jiero> stardiviner: 没有生物礼物的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问问大家是用windows or linux为主 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381920 我很想知道大家是装双系统还是单系统。 如果是单系统的话，是装ubuntu or windows。 如果装windows会不会虚拟一个linux来学习？ 还有，有没有人有本事直接用linux? 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2012-07-23 …
 * hamo 散会回家！
<netw0rm> 看看王垠的故事，你会受鼓舞
<huntxu> hamo: 高層啊
<netw0rm> 玩linux着魔了都
<hamo> huntxu: 小兵才这么晚回家...
<hamo> huntxu: 高层早都啪啪啪去了...
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 你就知道这个
<huntxu> hamo: 高層才開會
<netw0rm> irc协议加密吗
<jiero> 不加吧。
<jiero> 这里内容都存档公开的
<hamo> netw0rm: 不加...这个频道的公共部分是公开的，每天都记录log
<netw0rm> 那就是不能讲秘密了
<\b> netw0rm: 可以用 ssl
<netw0rm> 不知道黑客为什么喜欢irc
<stlifey> 出入方便。。
<jiero> 有啥秘密不能讲/
<jiero> 不能讲的直接不说。。。
<\rs> \b: 沒有/etc/X11/xorg.conf的情況下，/var/log/Xorg.0.log 是不是會記錄加載了哪些輸入設備驅動？我鍵盤、hid usb鼠標、觸摸板都不能用
<microcai> \rs:  it is clear
<microcai> \rs:  你没有编译 udev 支持
<microcai> \rs:  USE="udev" emerge xorg-server !!!!!
<\rs> \b: microcai 有udev
<adam8157> microcai: 各种记忆特定use, 不累么
<microcai> adam8157 easy
<microcai> \rs:  udev 启动了没？
<\rs> adam8157: 你用c的，包名暴露在全局；我們用c++(gentoo)的，有use做namespace
<microcai> \rs: 精辟
<adam8157> ...
<microcai> adam8157  rpm 不断的添加 _ 来做 namespace
<\rs> microcai: * WARNING: udev has already been started
<microcai> \rs:   ! 有没有用 systemd
<\rs> microcai: 沒有跟systemd有關的進程。sys-fs/udev-186
<namoamitabuddha> netw0rm: 王垠？
<netw0rm> 怎么了
<netw0rm> ？
<netw0rm> 认识？
<namoamitabuddha> netw0rm: 我觉得他不会真正认真读了 TAOCP，只是摆摆噱头。
<stlifey> 会不会你升级了xorg-server然后那些xf86-input-没重新编译？
<netw0rm> 他还好吧，linux玩的可以
<microcai> stlifey:  他 xorg.conf 文件没有就不能启动，应该是 X 没有 udev 支持
<\rs> stlifey: 重啓編譯xorg-server後接xf86-input-evdev xf86-input-synaptics多遍了
<microcai> \rs: CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV
<microcai> \rs:   检查一下是不是 Y
<\rs> microcai: CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 电脑买好了？
<microcai> \rs:  贴一下 Xorg.0.org
<microcai> \rs:  贴一下 Xorg.0.log
<microcai> \rs:  cat /dev/input/[你鼠标的 event]  , 然后移动鼠标，确定有一堆乱码输出
<\rs> microcai: /dev/input/{event0,mice} 都是鼠標 /dev/input/event4 是鍵盤 event5 是觸摸板
<huntxu> \rs: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ 下有沒相關的conf
<microcai> \rs: 我也没
<\rs> microcai: http://bpaste.net/show/36382/
<microcai> \rs: 如果没有 xorg.conf 连键盘都没的用，我确定是 udev 的问题
<\rs> huntxu: 沒有 /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<\rs> microcai: 每次 xinit /usr/bin/awesome 任何輸入設備都反應，只能靠 alt+sysrq+e 殺所有進程回到tty1 /bin/login界面
<\rs> s/都反應/都沒反應/
<huntxu> \rs: 記得至少 10-evdev.conf 應該是隨 xorg-server 提供的，用以使用xf86-input-evdev來match /dev/input/event*
<\rs> microcai: http://bpaste.net/show/36382/ /var/log/Xorg.0.log 似乎沒有加載輸入設備驅動的痕跡
<microcai> \rs:  AutoAddDevices 你添加了？
<\rs> microcai: 這是什麼？
<microcai> \rs:  udev 重编译一下
<\rs> huntxu: ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/  -> 10-evdev.conf(xorg-server) 50-synaptics.conf(xf86-input-synaptics)
<huntxu> \rs: 復制下去/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<microcai> \rs: 别把   hal 开起来
<jiero> iGoogle: 什么比例能构成中心圆形啊？
<stlifey> 照正常道理/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/下面应该没有任何配置文件也可以的呀，我笔记本就弄了个开侧边滑动的参数。。如果开KMS，那连xorg.conf也不用。。
<\rs> microcai: x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.3[ipv6,nptl,udev,xnest,xorg,xvfb] 早已沒有 hal 依賴了
<microcai> stlifey:  居然不开  kms
<microcai>  
<huntxu> stlifey: 因為AutoAddDevices默認打開的
 * microcai 重启一下
<\rs> huntxu: re-emerge udev 後居然好了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 为什么叫做 emerge
<Freebuilder> 暴露
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 應該是 merge 帶個前綴e
<huntxu> \rs: 當裏個當
<huntxu> 在arch裏現在叫做 systemd-tools...
<huntxu> 所謂強制升級 = =
<microcai> empathy 依然是个渣
<microcai> /bin/sh: /bin/echo: No such file or directory
<microcai> kao
<microcai> 居然有软件使用 /bin/echo
<\rs> microcai: re-emerge udev後synaptics keyboard都能用了，但hid usb鼠標還是不行
<\rs> microcai: /bin/echo(coreutils)爲了跨平臺性，有些shell可能不解釋echo的-e
<huntxu> \rs: CONFIG_HID=y ,CONFIG_USB_HID=y/m ?
<microcai> \rs:  关键是 gentoo 安装到 /usr/bin 了
<\rs> huntxu: CONFIG_HID=y   CONFIG_USB_HID=y
<microcai> \rs:  该死的 gentoo 到现在还不做 /usr merge
<huntxu> microcai: 你支持/usr merge的？
<\rs> microcai: qfile /bin/echo -> sys-apps/coreutils
<microcai> huntxu:  yep
<microcai> huntxu: 让 env python 这种东西都消失 /斌/
<microcai> huntxu: 让 env python 这种东西都消失 /usr/bin/python 有啥不好
<microcai> \rs:  你没更新系统吧，我这里 /bin 下面只有  < 20 个文件
<microcai> \rs:  大多数文件都已经到 /usr/bin 了
<huntxu> microcai: 比我都少
<Freebuilder> >0< ~$ ls /bin/ | wc -l
<Freebuilder> 115
<huntxu> ls /bin/ -l|wc -l
<huntxu> 51
<netw0rm> xda是个好网站
<microcai> huntxu: 反正就几个了，我就自己 merge 了。
<microcai> huntxu:  /bin  -> /usr/bin
<\rs> microcai: for i in /bin/*; do qfile $i || echo orphan $i; done 只有 /bin/sh 是 orphan
<microcai> huntxu:  done
<huntxu> microcai: = =
<microcai> huntxu:  :)
<huntxu> microcai: 直接cp+ln如何？
<microcai> huntxu:  ？
<huntxu> microcai: mv+ln 應該是
<microcai> huntxu: 我开了个 busybox sh 做的
<huntxu> microcai: 就全扔到/usr/bin,再手鏈 /bin -> /usr/bin
<microcai> huntxu:  yep
<huntxu> 居然用busybox
<microcai> huntxu:  简单啊， busybox sh , 然后在做
<microcai> huntxu: busybox 本来就有了呀
<huntxu> 偶不裝這個 = =
<microcai> huntxu: 系统默认就带了
<microcai> huntxu: 装不装由不得你
<microcai> huntxu:  dracut 依赖它
<\rs> microcai: huntxu: hid usb鼠標怎麼解決……
<huntxu> microcai: dracut是什麽
<huntxu> microcai: arch源都沒有 = =
<microcai> \rs:  *HID* 全打开
<huntxu> \rs: 同意^
<microcai> \rs:  CONFIG_HID_GENERIC
<microcai> \rs:  开了没
<microcai> \rs:  CONFIG_HID_PID CONFIG_USB_HID
<\rs> microcai: microcai 這三個都開了
<microcai> \rs:  udev 重编译了没
<\rs> microcai: 重編譯了所以才使得synaptics keyboard有效的
<microcai> \rs:  libXi ?
<microcai> \rs:  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-926420-start-0.html 这里有人问题和你一样
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Gentoo Forums :: View topic - xorg-server-1.12, udev-182 and evdev - no mouse and keyboard
<\rs> microcai: 有了。假設沒有這個 gtk+[X]  xinput 等都不能用
<jogetwoo> 兄弟们有机器人吗
<microcai> \rs:  试试用 systemd
<dispensable> ～～
<\rs> microcai: 沒人提示它可能re-emerge udev就好了，比如我
<\rs> microcai: 確實打算用，
<\rs> systemd-44
<microcai> \rs:  no systemd-186
<jogetwoo> debian?
<microcai> \rs:  emerge -C udev && echo sys-fs/udev-9999 >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided && emerge =systemd-186
<\rs> microcai: F1-F7 一排 acpi 按鈕的驅動是 acpi button 吧。但我的依然調節不了亮度 (儘管可以手動 echo 1500 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness）。
<microcai> \rs:  no F1-F7 是 evdev
<microcai> \rs:  升级到 3.5 内核
<microcai> \rs:  ivy bridge 需要新内核
<\rs> microcai: 是 fn+f1-f7 無效（acpi的，xev檢測不了的）。已經是 3.5 了
<\rs> 3.5.0-rc6+
<microcai> \rs:  acpi 里功能全打开
<drazet> hi
<drazet> 屏保后怎么xorg死了？
<kk> drazet, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<drazet> 有遇到过的么
<xiaomo> 切换到终端看看是什么原因.`
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<adam8157> gfrog_: 棍儿刮
<roylez_> gfrog_: 棍儿挂
<gfrog_> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋， “2-3”这种字符串肿么用shell运算他们地差呢？ 要后边减前边
<adam8157> gfrog_: 得到-1?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 得到1
<adam8157> gfrog_: 绝对值?
<microcai> gfrog 取反
<gfrog_> adam8157: 算是吧。
<adam8157> echo "2-3"|rev|bc
<gfrog_> microcai: how？
<gfrog_> adam8157: rev？
<adam8157> gfrog_: ^
<adam8157> gfrog_: en
<gfrog_> adam8157: 犇
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我还用${}去负号来着 -_-
<iGoogle> adam8157: rev你都想得出。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 只适用于个位, 而且是后边减前边
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啊, 很常用吧, 和tac
<gfrog_> adam8157: echo "2-3"|rev|bc 之后的结果再加1呢？ 肿么比较快速？
<iGoogle> 这破事情，应该嘎嘛自己搞。
<iGoogle> rev不是运算啊。只是反序。
<adam8157> gfrog_: eval echo $(echo "2-3"|rev|bc)+1 |bc
<iGoogle> 5-2-4
<gfrog_> iGoogle: v=$(echo "0-1"|bc); echo ${v/-/}
<\rs> gfrog_: 你怎麼用 ${} 算？
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 这是我的想法
<iGoogle> gfrog_: lol
<drazet> 新的界面真tmd烂
<drazet> 都找不到地方
<adam8157> gfrog_: $[1+1]也是可以的
<iGoogle> 罗杰 罗姐
<adam8157> gfrog_: 但是bc能处理小数
<iGoogle> nnnd
<gfrog_> adam8157: 没小数，这个0-1其实是 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/topology/core_siblings_list
<adam8157> gfrog_: 明白了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 这货基本不可能出2位数吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 基本就是2吧...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 继续接近问题本质的话，你有简单的方法取每个socket的cores数目嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 但是你直接扔给bc取负算了
<adam8157> gfrog_: echo "-(2-3)"|bc
<gfrog_> adam8157: 嗯，不是1就是2了，当然分到guest里有可能出些诡异的值
<adam8157> gfrog_: 建议取负, 健壮些
<gfrog_> adam8157: cat出来肿么加负号。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 想当然不好
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啊，傻了
<adam8157> gfrog_: b="-$a"
<gfrog_> adam8157: 外头再来一层echo就得了。
<adam8157> gfrog_: ...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 连vpn改码去
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你咋整shell了...
<iGoogle> 搞破shell。
<iGoogle> 和蛋蛋一样低端了。
<gfrog_> adam8157: iGoogle 要兼容windows啊，win里取得core数就是一个值，于是linux里也要直接得到一个值才行
<gfrog_> adam8157: 不过可以在python里eval一下？
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_: 随意...
<microcai> gfrog_:  去 google 开发 igoogle 了？
<adam8157> gfrog_: py难道不可以直接当计算器用么...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog_> adam8157: 当然可以，但是shell传给他的字符串要eval才能算啊。唉，算了，总之满麻烦的。
<gfrog_> microcai: 哪？
<adam8157> gfrog_: eval我倒是知道... 多转一次
 * microcai 在蛋疼的编译  icedtea
<gfrog_> adam8157: 用shell搞一个臭的别人不想碰的语句搞定算了，hiahia
<adam8157> gfrog_: 只要健壮, 能用就好, 丑不丑的无所谓
<iGoogle> adam8157: 和蛋蛋一样底层了。这样说，没意见了吧。
<iGoogle> mic
<iGoogle> 破微菜菜
<gfrog_> adam8157: 健壮估计够呛。 丑了别人看不懂不给ack就惨了。
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<iGoogle> gfrog: ● perl -e 'print abs 5-13.23'
<iGoogle> roylez_: 找luojie
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您继续找
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我在开会
<iGoogle> 戴树国的，居然没电话
<iGoogle> 袋鼠国。nnnnd
<KungFuPanda> 有人用过keytouch 吗？在ubuntu 12
<jiero> iGoogle: Adam:  22:23 < iGoogle> 罗杰 罗姐
<jiero> 22:36 < iGoogle> 戴树国的，居然没电话                                                                                                                                    jade-shan
<jiero> 22:36 < iGoogle> 袋鼠国。nnnnd
<jiero>  me:  。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。gmail直接电好了
<jiero> roylez 拿到 nexus 7, 7寸游戏机
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠渣渣
<roylez_> jiero: 神一直找你
<roylez_> jiero: 等着神罚吧
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 木perl
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 我们基本上不用perl
<iGoogle> gfrog_: 你等死吧。
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 难道windows
<LOL_> \b: hi
<\b> LOL_: LO
<LOL_> \b: 创造语言太难了
<\b> LOL_:  创造个自己满意的本来就很难
<LOL_> \b: 不想用变量名，就得用堆栈，
<\b> LOL_: 为啥不用变量名？
<\b> LOL_: 总不能一直用地址或者register 吧？
<\rs> microcai: good。provide udev-9999 後似乎沒出事。自己的 service 扔 /etc/systemd/system/ 吧然後 systemctl enable xx.service 啓用。你有沒有zsh的補全？
<microcai> \rs:  默认就有
<LOL_> \b: 我一开始想的是仿照汇编的格式，操作码 操作对象 操作参数，所以一开始就想用DB直接定义变量的大小，后来发现不用变量名的话，会很麻烦
<microcai> \rs:  eselect bashcomp enable  systemd
<\b> LOL_: 是啊，否则你每次都要给一个数字当地址
<\rs> microcai: eselect bashcomp enable {1..205}。有zsh-completion就好了。
<LOL_> \b: 还有逻辑判断，一直想不出一个满意的，对if系列有点反感，几乎是逻辑判断都出来个if
<\b> LOL_:   那只用 :? 加括号 :D
<\b> LOL_: 或者把 if 叫作 when
<alvin_rxg> 或者来个 unless
<\rs> microcai: acpi全開後依然五hid usb mouse。而且插拔mouse  dmesg裏也沒消息
<alvin_rxg> #define if when
<namoamitabuddha> 创造一种汇编
<LOL_> \b: 还有数据类型，定义变量时只定义变量的大小，而不定义变量的类型，靠输入的数据，自动去判断类型
<microcai> \rs:  ohci 开了没
<alvin_rxg> 一路全 void ？
<\b> LOL_: 或者不一定要定义变量
<\rs> microcai: CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: The New York Philomusica Winds - Serenade No. 11 in E-Flat Major, K. 375: III. Adagio
<\rs> microcai: 不過 lspci -v 裏 ohci 沒顯示在 Kernel driver in use
<LOL_> \b: 我也想过不定义变量，但如果来个数学表达式，就不知道怎么办了，总不能用栈吧
<jiero> roylez 你就不安好心。。。
<\b> LOL_: 什么数学表达式?
<jiero> roylez 我不会抛弃你的
<\b> LOL_: 哦，我说的不定义变量， 是说不用每次都申明变量类型和名字
<CyrusYzGTt> 人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<LOL_> \b: 简单点的，c=a+b;需要三内存
<\b> LOL_: 像 perl 那样， 随时赋值随时用。
<\b> LOL_: 嗯
<microcai> \rs:  uhci 呢?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 追随胡正去吧～
<microcai> \rs:  intel 芯片需要 uhci 而不是 ohci
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 哪個是胡正？？
<\b> LOL_: 具体变量是一个字符串， 还是数值，据你的用法而互相转换
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 你心里的胡正
<\b> microcai: 没办要 ohci 和uhci 全开吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..那什麼是胡正？？
<microcai> \b: 没必要
<\b> 必
<microcai> \rs:  ohci 在 intel 芯片上没用的，要 uhci
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.huzheng.org/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 功德藏菩萨 - 菩萨道linux编程
<\b> microcai: 一个是 intel ， 一个是 HP 还是怎样的
<\rs> microcai: CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 狗日的，本尊最討厭佛。 你去死吧
<LOL_> \b: 还有结束符，不知要不要，用换行符替代结束符？
<\b> LOL_: 随你
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 道士骂人
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 也比較討厭道士
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 轮子?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 尼姑骂人
<LOL_> \b: 现在纠结的是不知道自己到底想要门啥类型的语言，
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 喇嘛骂人
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 狗日的。你全家都是輪子
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 和尚骂人
<\b> LOL_: 不需要第一次就很成功。 第一次做了之后还会有第二次
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 骗子骂人
<alvin_rxg> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..好吧，， 我喜歡 PLMM
 * microcai 妈的 ，  fcitx 导致 eclipse 崩溃，天天崩溃月月崩溃。
<alvin_rxg> 菜菜博士
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 看到你的 mail log了。。
<LOL_> \b: 感觉主流的都差不多，没啥不同的地方，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  what did I say
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§   fcitx 导致 eclipse 崩溃
<alvin_rxg> 这货 time out 了   http://microcai.gsalex.net/
<LOL_> \b: 你见过BrainFuck语言没？
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<\b> LOL_: 有啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  我没发 mail
<LOL_> \b: 那肆才叫创新，
<\b> LOL_: 我试过把 brainfuck 包装成用 stack + heap 的语言， 可以动态申请变量
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,, gentoo 的，， 都是你的 github log
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  :) 不喜欢的请设置一下 mail filter
<microcai> 睡觉去咯
<\b> LOL_: 还想做一个 C 语言的前端。 只是工程量比较大，业余没那么多时间。 Haskell 的 Language.C 用着又不是很爽
<LOL_> \b: 我对啥语言都不深，但感觉主流的都一样，
<\b> LOL_: 工业上应用的大多都是几十年前的早已稳定成熟技术。所以都差不多
<LOL_> \b: 现在纠结的是不知道写Basic，还是自己编个语言出来，
<\b> LOL_: 第一次先做个简单的，等有经验了再做个复杂的，然后会遇到许多问题。 只能去看书了
<LOL_> \b: 关于c编译器在变量存储方面有没有标准？就是局部变量 字符串常量之类存储的地方
<\b> LOL_:  从前有 auto / register 之类的可以自己限定
<\b> LOL_: 否则看编译器和可执行文件的要求
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你是用啥 livecd 的
<\b> LOL_: 我先出门了。 借个体重秤。好秤行李
<LOL_> \b: 从网上下了个1990年的作品，用tc2.0能编译，用gcc提示错误，即使加上-s=c89也不行
<LOL_> \b: 嗯，你去吧
<\b> LOL_: tc2.0 许多错误，甚至 syntax 错误都不报
<\b> LOL_: 能编译不一定能正确运行
<LOL_> \b: 正确运行了
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: systemrescuecd
<LOL_> \b: 6th ioccc作品，dds-basic解释器
<tsinsoul> 请问一下~ 有用acer S3的吗？
<jiero> iGoogle: 神晚安了。
<jiero> stardiviner: 晚安小混蛋
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 抱一下 stardiviner
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 工具齐全不
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 是否有 blobs?
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: blobs?
<LOL_> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 就是 kernel 需要的 firmware
<namoamitabuddha> amitabha
<LOL_> android偷流量太严重，
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 我沒用這個裝。因爲382M，而且沒mirrors.163，我下載慢，所以試過了arch 和 debian rescue，後梁個後世廢物
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: root + droid wall
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 或者升级 ics，里边有流量统计的。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 为啥google就不能把权限下放呢
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: debian rescue?
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 需要权限的人不到1%
<LOL_> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 看了下 wikipedia 觉得似乎非常不错。
<LOL_> 菜鸟表示也需要权限呀
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Alfred Brendel & Walter Klien - Sonata in D Major for Two Pianos, K. 448: I. Allegro con spirito
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: android?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: y
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/fsf-europe-launches-free-your-android
<namoamitabuddha> kk 坏了？
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: debian rescue挺廢的
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: android里面貌似也有/etc /sbin之类的和linux一样吗？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 是官方的么？我怎么没看见
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: debian 有个 livecd 根据官方描述，firmware 没有的
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: free your android
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 正在看你发的那个链接，不过好多英文呀。。。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 还有 http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/android-and-users-freedom.html
<alvin_rxg> 自个儿 root 一下不就完了嘛
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 据说htc会下放一些权限，也不知真假，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: root的方法是通用的吗？我也感觉这个问题很白痴，
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: http://forum.xda-developers.com
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 无论如何，不自由。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 不是完全意义上的自由软件。
 * kk 3.0.0-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:13:04 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: android好像是根据文件后缀名来判断该文件的格式，而不是linux那样根据文件头，感觉有点怪异，
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: android 只有 linux kernel
<MeaCu1pa> Google 善于玩概念
<alvin_rxg> root 了不就完了
<gebjgd> 自己root了就没保修了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你复活了！！！
<gebjgd> 一直就在
<LOL_> gebjgd: 貌似有两个月没见你说过话了，
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不可能
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 你看我那两个文章就知道 android 怎么不自由了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 现在发现有全键盘真好，尤其是android的那个quick launch,用快捷键切换窗口太爽了，哈哈，
<gebjgd> 什么文章？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你买了什么手机？
<LOL_> gebjgd: 还是以前那个,spice xt300
<gebjgd> LOL_: 什么牌子？
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你的desire应该也能吧
<LOL_> gebjgd: moto
<gebjgd> LOL_: 当然可以
<LOL_> gebjgd: 我的search+i就是andchat, search+w是gedtor,search+d是andosbox,全键盘切换速度比触摸爽多了，再也不用去点提示栏了，哈哈
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: linux下能root不，网上的都是win教程
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: lookfing into the fucking xda! NOT CHINESE SITES
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 而且据说chroot能很神奇的用在android上
<alvin_rxg> 艹，我全 linux 下操作的
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 乖，英语6级不用考，但你得比他们强
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你root时下啥额外软件没
<alvin_rxg> 忘了
<gebjgd> linux下的pps比win下的内容多
<gebjgd> 邪门了
<gebjgd> 明明linux版本上有的 win上没有
<gebjgd> 什么玩意啊
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: xda里貌似root xt300全是在win下。。。没lin的
<LOL_> 在家没网真悲剧
<gebjgd> 我代替win用户对pps表示强烈的抗议和不满
<LOL_> gebjgd: win有风行，我代表lin用户对风行表示强烈的抗议和不满
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你可以在android上看 笨
<alvin_rxg> win 有泡妞工具 qq。我代表我自己对qq表示强烈的抗议和不满
<LOL_> gebjgd: 屏幕太小表示看的不过瘾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: webqq
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: gtk-qq
<alvin_rxg> 俩都是 webqq
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: android qq
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 吃电的家伙
<\b> openq
<\b> 收拾东西
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 有全键盘的android就是比没键盘的好，lol
<LOL_> \b: 要回来了？
<\b> 嗯
<LOL_> .据说北京暴雨死37人，这时候不太平
<\b> 回来避暑
<\b> 在丠京呆4小时
<LOL_> 国内才是火山呀。。。
<gebjgd> LOL_: 显然不止
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你root了没？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 显然没有
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你不怕流量问题？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 什么流量？
<LOL_> gebjgd: 我的android能消耗10+MB/per day
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 不用担心流量…大不了变成 gprs 的速度而已
<gebjgd> LOL_: 我们有包月
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 现在用的就是edge
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你们包月多少
<alvin_rxg> 不是… 是说速度
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不要钱
<LOL_> gebjgd: 最后一个问题，lin下能root andriod不
<gebjgd> LOL_: 我都没root 你问我干嘛
<gebjgd> LOL_: 当然可以
<LOL_> gebjgd: 能简述下原理
<gebjgd> lol
<LOL_> gebjgd: 困了，睡觉去
<LOL_> \b: 你们那有雪碧吗？我很想知道
<\b> LOL_: 有啊
<\b> ´ß
<gebjgd> LOL_: 帝都死了 不下几百人了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 还37人你梦呢
<\b> 呃， 水倒到键盘上了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 好吧，幸亏我比较穷，没在帝都混，
 * LOL_ 睡觉去
<gebjgd> #北京事儿#无耻啊
<gebjgd> ！@龙飞飞real：志愿者告知灾区缺少饮用水，一对儿住广渠门的夫妇，当即开车送来20多箱。后续又来了8辆车送来100箱，都是自发来送水的市民。送到村里让大队领导组织发吧。怕水不够问村里小卖部买，说是没水可卖。但把水送到大队后出來，小卖部立即就说有水卖了！操！打算卖回给我们啊
<gebjgd> @祈祷贾晓涵平安：距离事发时间40多个小时已经过去了，我的家人沿着河道都快到达了河北省，人还是没有找到！政府与警察的无情我们都已看到了，谴责曝光埋怨都没有用！我们现在最需要的是救援人员，是能下水的人，有专业设备的人！我们只能希望人还活着，即使她不在这个世上了也要找到她
<alvin_rxg> 又一次民心的考验
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 天朝威武
<gebjgd> 【憑啥養你们？！】因为你的无能和不作为，你要我学会火灾逃生技能，水灾砸车窗逃生技能，动车逃生技能，地震逃生技能，鉴别食品有毒无毒技能，鉴别药品安不安全技能，鉴别用品真货假货技能。假如所有这些我都会了，所有这些都要我自己来做，那我凭啥还要纳税来养着你们呢？！
<knownbad> 报导说是死了37人，实际应该不止吧？
<alvin_rxg> 也就觉得不止 37个。但具体多少呢？谁知道。反正这个 gov 说啥，没多少人相信了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果然是ati开源驱动的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆的上网本放pps也会慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 声音和图像不同步，linux上的pps上还有美剧。。。win上早屏蔽了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看了只能闭源了
<knownbad> 闭眼？  屁眼？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你真恶心
<knownbad> 星期一不这么都快睡着了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 喝咖啡啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哦 对了 美国的咖啡不好喝
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linux ppstream上好片太多了 win的版本可以扔了
<stlifey> pplive上面的东西比pps多吧
<kk>  06:10
<\b> 赶紧备份完好睡觉啊
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-24
<MeaCulpa> 1
<sjd_zeus> ¹þ¹þ£¬ÔçÉϺÃѽ¸÷λ¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£
<kk> sjd_zeus say: 哈哈，早上好呀各位。。。。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA&feature=player_embedded
<kk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - Takeo Ischi - New Bibi Hendl 2011
<imadper> roylez_: 主席早
<roylez_> imadper: .
<roylez_> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<huntxu> roylez_: 基樂早
<huntxu> gfrog: 基蛙早
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 基淡淡還沒上班
<roylez_> huntxu: 夯秃早
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问看完鸟哥的linux私房菜后，要进一步学linux，还得看什么书？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381956 花了两个星期时间学完这本书，感觉就是有了个大概了解而已，可是还是不知道能用linux再干些什么，更不知道该看什么书了。 请大牛们指点指点~~ 统计信息:  …
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 分区对齐在 HDD 中影响大么？
<imadper> debianer: 早
<imadper> microcai: 同问
<\rs> 如果来自archlinux wiki，那么只是个孤证吧
<netw0rm> hi,guys
<netw0rm> unix是不是开源的？
<imadper> netw0rm: 最早的是
<netw0rm> freebsd应该是吧？
<netw0rm> mac我知道不是。
<debianer> imadper: 你早哦
<debianer> imadper: 我的debian升级到sid居然不能进视窗界面哦
<imadper> netw0rm: 最早的unix给很多大学分发源码来的. 不然bsd怎么来的
<imadper> debianer: 你用的gdm还是xinit启动的?
<netw0rm> 哦，soda
<imadper> adam8157: 早~
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<netw0rm> 还有个问题呀
<debianer> imadper: 不知道哦，要怎么看gdm还是xinit?
<netw0rm> android的bootloader是什么
<debianer> imadper: 启动过程中似乎看到过xinit字样
<netw0rm> 是lilo么
<netw0rm> ？
<imadper> debianer: 你手动 xinit看看能不能启动, 普通用户就可以
<debianer> imadper: 普通用户下手动输入xinit命令吗
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 是的~
<debianer> imadper: 我重启试试
<netw0rm> 莫非是u-boot？
<netw0rm> 谁知道android的bootloader叫啥？
<woju> 家用路由器遭到了攻击怎么办？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 向天三问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381958 1、触及不到计算机领域的边缘，物理有的时候总是能隐隐约约地感受到边缘触手可及，而学计算机像一头扎进大海里无边无际，该何去何从 2、计算机并不难，但却缺乏激情。如果喜爱物理，会明白我的意思 3、30岁时， …
<imadper> woju: 拔掉路由器
<woju> imadper: 拔掉路由器就上不了网了
<adam8157> netw0rm: 当然不是uboot...
<woju> imadper: ping路由器有时候有上千毫秒
<\rs> imadper: 推荐个webcam软件
<imadper> \rs: luo聊?
<imadper> \rs: 我只知道cheese
<netw0rm> 啊，刚掉线了
<netw0rm> 大家早啊！
<netw0rm> woju:隐藏ssid行吗？
<\rs> imadper: 确实还行。就是依赖太多
<imadper> \rs: 用不到吧? 你要luo聊吗? 我的摄像头从来没用过
<netw0rm> /
<imadper> \rs: 何况我还有个三年异地恋的女朋友, 都没视频聊天过. 别的地方更用不到了
<netw0rm> /
<guoxin> omg
<netw0rm> 怎么好多命令都是unknowcomand
<huntxu> imadper: 那你還能認得人
<\rs> imadper: 你知道编译进内核的驱动，怎么列出未被使用的。比如我试声卡时往往要做binary search，很麻烦，能够知道哪些确实不是就方便了
<imadper> huntxu: 又不是三年才回来一次....
<\rs> imadper: orz
<namoamitabuddha1> \rs: 为啥要编译进内核？
<imadper> \rs: 不晓得... 怎么列出来...
<huntxu> \rs: choice 1: 全選上全加載，然後make localconfig
<debianer> imadper: `还是不行,和startx是一样的错误
<imadper> debianer: 报的什么错误呀?
<huntxu> \rs: choice 2: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ 扔lspci -n
<kk> huntxu ⇪ t: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report
<archl> 挺多人要 nexus 7的吗。
<debianer> unable to connect to x server:connetion refused
<netw0rm> 多少米
<debianer> imadper: 看到吗
<archl> 看到一个平常用mac的美国人也有
<netw0rm> nexus 7多少钱？
<netw0rm> 看到xda-developer的nexus7区很火。
<archl> $199
<archl> 最便宜的多功能游戏机
<netw0rm> 的确便宜呀
<\rs> huntxu: 扔过了知道 是snd-hda-intel但是里面还有很多细项没法看出来
<archl> ee 还没起来。。。
<archl> 大老板。。。
<yall> ls
<\rs> huntxu: lsusb 有没有这样的网站可查询
<debianer> imadper: 看到我的错误了吗
<huntxu> \rs: usb要查這個幹嘛，你的設備又不至于那麽特殊
<archl> huntxu: 獵xu。為什麼這樣的名字呢。
<debianer> imadper: unable to connect to x server:connection refused
<huntxu> \rs: usb-storage, {u,e,o}hci 選上就完了
<\rs> huntxu: 我之前的笔记本webcam就是libusb里查出来的
<huntxu> \rs: webcam是在multimedia support裏的吧
<\rs> huntxu: 对。但是需要什么驱动是在lsusb里查出来的
<imadper> debianer: 稍等
<huntxu> \rs: snd-hda-intel 裏面還有很多細項？ 木感覺
<namoamitabuddha1> \rs: 你用过 systemrescuecd 么？
<archl> 誰幫我分析一下這個圖形的構圖。
<huntxu> \rs: 這種時候放google就知道是哪個驅動了啊
<archl> http://dribbble.com/shots/58662-Secret-Icon-Rainbow-Remix-DoubleTwist-AirSync-Icon
<kk> archl,啥网址y Dribbble - Secret Icon Rainbow Remix (DoubleTwist AirSync Icon) by Robert Padbury
<debianer> imadper: 你的发言是乱码了
<debianer> imadper: 我现在正在命令行下用zhcon的,在emacs里
<huntxu> \rs: 你如果指的是snd-hda-intel下面的codecs的話，那應該查你主板提供的文檔看用的是哪家的
<debianer> imadper:
<imadper> debianer: 怎么会?
<debianer> imadper: 现在 好了
<imadper> debianer: 你的是nvidia的显卡?
<huntxu> \rs: 比如我只選snd-hda-codec-realtek和snd-hda-codec-hdmi
<debianer> imadper: 应该就是主板自带的
<archl> 考慮，是在國內買筆記本呢。
<archl> 還是。。。
<debianer> imadper: intel主板自带的
<imadper> debianer: intel的板载驱动最近也没出啥问题吧...
<archl> 180買個二手的 全新電池的 Thinkpad X61s...
<archl> lol
<imadper> debianer: 等我查一下
<debianer> imadper: 又是乱码了
<archl> 想不出更好的了。
<debianer> imadper: 你前面那句长的是乱马
<imadper> debianer: 额.... 乱码.....
<imadper> debianer: 只有那么一点儿错误信息吗?
<debianer> imadper: 现在 不是乱码
<debianer> imadper: 还有,我把完全的发给你看
<hamo_notail> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 尾席。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog> huntxu: 徐
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 好
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 断尾蛤蟆
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 无尾mo
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<\rs> huntxu: 我知道。但我还是想知道如何找出没有用到的驱动
<adam8157> hamo_notail: ...
<\rs> huntxu: make local... 以外的
<huntxu> \rs: 母雞，反正第一次都是慢慢試的，後面都是一個無限復制修改
<debianer> imadper: 终于抄写下来 了
<debianer> imadper: 我把错误发到单独聊天界面吧
<imadper> 重定向到一个文件, 然后复制过来就可以了,  debianer
<namoamitabuddha1> \rs: 你说你上 sourceforge 慢？
<\rs> huntxu: 之前就是这么做的，但是觉得不够科学
<huntxu> \rs: 這還不科學...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱地问一下，为什么12.04会经常报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381966 我的电脑是三星Q470 刚开始是以为没有更新。。更新后。。结果问题依旧 统计信息: 发表于 由 troyliu0105 — 2012-07-24 10:50
<roylez_> adam8157: 路由rom空间不够，装不了transmission
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 娃哈哈
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 娃哈哈
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 有改8M的服务，40块
<cfy|scho`> test
<kk> cfy|scho`, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<Guest7053> 能在这里讨论折腾 lfs 么？
<adam8157> Guest7053: sure
<adam8157> roylez_: 我觉得还是蹭别人的迅雷离线好用 cc hamo_notail
<Guest7053> LFS 6.2 make autoconf 出错 ：Can't locate File/Glob.pm in @INC
<Guest7053> 我的问题在 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread383847.html ，那里好萧条
<kk> Guest7053 ⇪ t: 求助：6.2 make autoconf 找不到 Glob.pm 的问题
<gfrog> huntxu: 徐，ping
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么篡改历史…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381971 怎么更改 history 的 默认记录条数？ HISTSIZE 和 HISTFILESIZE的默认值分别在哪个文件里？ 修改／etc／profile 不管用啊，只在本次登录有效。 ubuntu 12.04 迷茫了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoehaier — 2012-07-24 11:01
<huntxu> gfrog: pong
<gfrog> huntxu: 看过vdsm里生成video设备生成那部分嘛？
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么蹭的？
<huntxu> gfrog: 木有，libvirtvm.py裏的?
<adam8157> cfy: 问苦主要得
<gfrog> huntxu: yep
<cfy> adam8157: 我还以为你破解了呢。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 就幾行
<gfrog> huntxu: 写的绕了几个圈儿呢，不想看了，想偷懒 @@
<\rs> huntxu: webcam touchpad keyboard都能用了，就是 usb 又死掉了，hid mouse 和 flash disk(闪盘(u盘)) udevadm monitor都没事件
<huntxu> \rs: u盤看usb-storage和幾個*hci
<huntxu> gfrog: 想直接用？
<huntxu> gfrog: 挺簡單的，替掉裏面用到幾個參數就行了啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 额。。。 还是再从头看一次算了，想去查一下丫怎么生成video设备的，结果发现类都是一层层继承下来的，必须得把vm.py跟libvirtvm.py看完。
<imadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔, 现在是不是没有xorg.conf那个文件了?
<\rs> huntxu: 显然都在的
<blambin_> 哎
<huntxu> imadper: 早沒了
<imadper> huntxu: ... 现在在哪里配置分辨率?
<blambin_> 这个irc跟那个gtalk bot分离了?
<gfrog> imadper: udev猜的。
<\rs> imadper: 除非特殊情况，一般不需要/etc/X11/xorg.conf它能自动检测。xrandr设置
<huntxu> imadper: 直接kms
<huntxu> \rs: udev對應的規則呢？
<imadper> \rs: 在我双显示器下就没猜对过...  cc gfrog
<huntxu> \rs: 看內核有沒日志記錄
<\rs> imadper: xrandr查看支持的mode； 然后 xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1680x1050
<huntxu> imadper: 雙顯接大屏我的也常有問題
<microcai> \rs:  开 KMS !
<huntxu> imadper: 都是手動設置分辨率的
<imadper> huntxu: 恩... 我现在也是每次手动...
<gfrog> imadper: 哦，我接了kvm switch之后也没猜对过。
<\rs> huntxu: 内核信息应该是 dmesg 吧，没有插拔消息；udevadm monitor也没有插拔消息
<\rs> microcai: 开了
<imadper> gfrog: 算了, 先去弄virt-manager的问题... 这东西真不稳定....
<gfrog> imadper: 直接彪命令行最靠谱了
<cfy> imadper: 感觉内网100M弱爆了
<imadper> gfrog: 彪不出来呀... 网络那一块儿好麻烦
<microcai> cfy 还在用 5M 的内网
<gfrog> imadper: 哦，确实比较麻烦。。。 lol
<\rs> microcai: 比如 Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter，没有 /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw 也能用。为什么dmesg有unload这个firmware的操作
<debianer> imadper: 是咋回事?
<gfrog> imadper: 不过写的多了也就记住了。
<namoamitabuddha1> \rs: 原来你也用 blobs
<cfy> microcai: 好吧，其实我‘内网’也是100M....
<\rs> namoamitabuddha1: 啥是blobs
<debianer> imadper: xorg.conf是不是变了?
<debianer> 现在没有xorg.conf了吗
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 同意蹭别人的迅雷离线
<namoamitabuddha1> \rs: http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha1,啥网址y Explaining Why We Don't Endorse Other Systems - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<microcai> \rs:  blob 就是专有二进制文件的意思
<microcai> \rs:  比如  nvidia 的驱动，各种 firmware
<\rs> microcai: 一个 udev-trigger.service 这几次开机都是 failed 状态
<microcai> \rs:  用 systemd  吧，不和 systemd 一起运行的 udev 已经不怎么被支持了
<\rs> microcai: sys-apps/systemd-186[acl pam tcpd]
<\rs> microcai: 已经用了
<debianer> 谁知道xorg.conf在哪个位置
<microcai> \rs:  装了又不会自动用
<microcai> \rs:  要 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
<debianer> 各位,谁知道xorg.conf在哪个位置?
<\rs> microcai: init=/bin/systemd 已经用了。所以我说那个 udev-trigger.service 一直都是 failed
<microcai> \rs:   USE="audit gudev pam"
<microcai> \rs:  gudev 不能不加，否则图形节目会有问题
<\rs> microcai: cheese编译要求systemd[gudev]，不过编译完换systemd[-gudev]cheese依然能用。
<microcai> \rs:  那是因为你没 emerge -C udev
<debianer> 各位,请问xorg.conf这个配置文件在哪里位置?
<microcai> \rs:  依赖  gudev 的可不止 chmsee
<microcai> \rs:  依赖  gudev 的可不止 cheese
<microcai> \rs:  还有 xf86-input-evdev ... ...
<\rs> microcai: http://bpaste.net/show/36475/
<microcai> \rs:  gentoo 的 ebuild 有时候会依赖没写全的，别全信
<\rs> microcai: 不止hid mouse，连flash disk都没法用了
<microcai> \rs:  你是用 genkernel 的？
<microcai> \rs: 你编译的内核不稳定啊，不稳定。
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<debianer> 谁知道xorg.conf在哪个位置?
<MeaCulpa> debianer: /etc/X11/
<debianer> 我现在debian下
<\rs> microcai: rm .config后make menuconfig；git clone一个扔/usr/src/linux；手动 make install modules_install的；无initrd
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 没看到 /etc/X11/下有xorg.conf
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 一般不需要
<microcai> \rs:  乱配置
<microcai> \rs: 你确信你编译的内核没问题？
<MeaCulpa> 猛
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我升级到sid后,进不了X了
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 看log
<namoamitabuddha1> microcai: 所以我不编译内核了
<cfy> imadper: 7G+ * 6....
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 你是说看log吗?
<\rs> microcai: xhci ohci ehci    usb mass storage 没问题
<cfy> imadper: 看星球大战伤不起啊。。。
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: Star War?
<MeaCulpa> debianer: yes, 看xorg.0.log之类
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 你发的是乱码
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 是哦
<MeaCulpa> debianer: Xorg -ocnfigure会作出一个配置，这个配置就是无xorg.conf时，X自己probe出来的配置
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 7.9G * 6....
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我现在命令行下,如何把log复制出来
<cfy> (* 6 7.9) => 47.400000000000006
<microcai> \rs:  内核可不只是驱动
<namoamitabuddha1> microcai: 只要他没有 kernel panic 他随便玩
<microcai> \rs:  很多东西没配置好都会怪怪的
<MeaCulpa> debianer: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<microcai> \rs:  先用 genkernel 编译出一个，然后慢慢减驱动。只减驱动，别的别动
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我也还没用上systemd呢
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我打开了,复制不上来哦
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  sad
<MeaCulpa> debianer: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | 这里的paste服务
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Ubuntuer真惨，我们那里wgetpaste刚刚的
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 再写一下,|后面是乱码
<adam8157> roylez_: 对了 你用啥贴图的? 求脚本
<microcai> flying is for droids ....
<microcai> 谁说了这么没脑子的话？
<microcai> obi-wan ~~~
<roylez_> adam8157: github上你自己翻
 * adam8157 lunch
<debianer> MeaCulpa: | 后面 是什么
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 后面是paste服务
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我在终端下用zhcon
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 仍然是乱码
<MeaCulpa> debianer: I have no idea
<debianer> MeaCulpa: | 后面是文件名吗
<MeaCulpa> debianer: | 后面是帮你paste的程序...
<hamo> roylez_: 还不去掉尾巴？
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我进windows了，麻烦你再发一遍
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我在命令行下如何把log复制发给你？
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 还在吗
<debianer> imadper: 开始MeaCulpa是说什么命令？
<debianer> imadper: 吃饭去了吗
<mao> 有没有对SSD比较熟悉的，怎么找到Intel主控芯片的资料啊
<mao> 网上怎么找不到哦啊啊
<yall> 'ls
 * MeaCulpa 转饭去了
 * MeaCulpa 人呢...
<MeaCulpa> 这年头，/topic都不看
<mao> MeaCulpa: 是说我吗...
<MeaCulpa> mao: 不是
<microcai> 在《朝鲜14岁女生保护金正日画像被淹死获嘉奖》的网易新闻后，见到一条跟帖：“对付朝鲜军队，只需要往海里狂扔金正日照片……”　
<MeaCulpa> Linux用户群体就是这样有多样性，有胆子搞zhcon的，却不玩X
<mao> MeaCulpa: 不是就好...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  装逼的多样性
<jiam> 网易关于朝鲜的新闻 都是评论已关闭
<jiam> 根本不让评论
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04为什么一直停在“正在登陆” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381978 我的ubuntu12.04昨天还可以用，今天登陆时输完密码后就一直卡在“正在登陆”那里，这是为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 clicdl — 2012-07-24 12:02
<jiam> 看日志
<yall> 'ls
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: cce好像没有人用了？
<ibodi> linux.ubuntu. 统计是否正确？还是 mint 第一？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥？
<ibodi> 他们那边人气远远没有 ubuntu-CN 多多了
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 你现在用哪个？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: ?
<ibodi> OS
<MeaCulpa> 今天怎么人说话都半截的
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: Gentoo, WinXP
<ibodi> 哟。ubuntu 里面有间隙
<ibodi> 不用U 跑这里做什么？
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 我也用synergy了，不错哟
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 恩，不过在copy文件的时候，比较lag
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 尤其我喜欢rsync
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 你还真用copy文件啊，我就直接开samba放共享了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 酷
<netw0rm> 谁还知道有没有其它中文聊天室。
<netw0rm> 大都是english的啊。
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 金山快盘
<hiei> MeaCulpa,  o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<netw0rm> (^o^)
<netw0rm> ⊙▽⊙
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我是说我在内网机器见copy东西时候，会弄得synergy有点卡
<netw0rm> @_@:):):P:D:(:-O:-I:-C,-)>:-<~zZ@_@^o^→_→←_←^ω^^v^－O－>o<~_~(>_<)^v^(^-^)(^o^)(^３^)⊙_⊙+_+^o^\^O^/⊙▽⊙⊙ω⊙$_$>_<
<RealRico> ls
<netw0rm> 我想去国外聊天室灌水，
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 我现在笔记本+台式机双17"屏，哈哈
<netw0rm> 他们会不会骂我？
<archl> netw0rm: 会无视你，如果你不懂。
<archl> netw0rm: 找聊天的，去找法国人。
<archl> netw0rm: 他们闲着能聊7～8小时。
<netw0rm> 估计管理员会吧我踢了
<archl> netw0rm: 。
<archl> netw0rm: 你以为那么多中国人——厚脸皮的胡乱聊。
<hiei> netw0rm, 想聊天，你还是手机微信摇一摇算了。电脑干点正事啊
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我台式机屏幕还是自己带的旧货，mb
<archl> hiei: 那样对象太局限一个国家
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。买二手的呃。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 上海多么大啊，
<ibodi> ./quit
<archl> ibodi 。。。
<archl> 喂喂。广州人是不是知道说普通话也不想搭理说普通话的人呢。
 * microcai 广东人认为普通话是满族人的话
<yall> ls
<archl> microcai: 小菜在哪里哦
<jyfl987> microcai: 本来就有
<jyfl987> microcai: 不过英语还是洋人的话呢 有啥大不了的
<archl> jyfl987: 那是50步笑百步。
<jyfl987> archl: 没懂你意思
<microcai> jyfl987:  语言这种东西世界上越少越好。
<jyfl987> microcai: 是啊
<archl> jyfl987: 嗯嗯。那就不猜了
<archl> 唔。
<netw0rm> 咱就不用学语言了
<jyfl987> archl: 2
<microcai> jyfl987: 以后坚决让孩子学英语，不学普通话，这样就不会输在起跑线上了。
<archl> microcai: 。。。
<microcai> jyfl987:   你学英语的 10 年时间洋人在学技术
<archl> microcai: 你会说么
<microcai>  jyfl987 我们一毕业就已经落后人家10年了
<archl> microcai: 不是学英语的10年，是学语言的·10年
<archl> microcai: 对方也要学英语
<microcai> archl:  主要是英语
<microcai> archl:  洋人在学英语的时候我们在学汉语
<microcai> archl:  洋人在学技术在发明的时候我们在学英语
<microcai> archl:  等洋人跑中国做生意的时候发现不需要学汉语了，就不学了
<archl> microcai: 搞错了吧，技术发明是任何阶段都有的
<microcai> archl:  你天天被老师逼迫着被单词的时候还能发明出东西，那如果你是洋人的话就是下一个 gates
<archl> microcai: 国外一般不会把学习的是大加鼓励——媒体鼓吹的还是消费文化
<archl> microcai: 所以啥发明啥的也是少数。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 全世界人都认为普通话是满族官话，其实不是，是本朝官话，只是受到前前朝影响较大
<piggybox> microcai: 你说得好像老外小孩在学校不学外语一样
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 前前朝，我国人口分布基本固定了，所以之后的两朝，官话几乎差不多，你看现在的国语和普通话，几乎差不多
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 对头，确实是。 连四川都是这种口音，如果真的是满族的话，怎么四川重庆那么远的地方也是这种口音
<microcai> piggybox: 你上幼儿园不学普通话啊
<archl> 四川人没死光了移民过去的？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 所谓官话，就是人口在首都交流，自然形成的通用语言，人口组成不变，哪怕改朝换代，官话都差不多
<netw0rm> 我疑惑的是李白杜甫作诗的时候是不是方言呐。
<microcai> archl:  四川什么时候死光了
<piggybox> microcai: 我的意思是国外学生也要学外语，按你的意思也是浪费时间了？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 前朝首都在江苏，我朝在北京，结果两朝官话惊人相似，以至于很多我朝人，居然分不清了，满嘴国语，央视新闻里也有［资讯］这个词
<microcai> netw0rm:  铁定是。河南
<hamo> roylez: .
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  前前前朝还在北京呢
<netw0rm> 方言念诗，想想都搞笑
<netw0rm> 中不中。。。
<microcai> netw0rm:  河南腔调最讨厌了
<netw0rm> 我就是河南类
<microcai> netw0rm:  讨厌死你
<MeaCulpa> 四川厉害...清朝撸掉一批人，然后移民，然后移民一开始干不过当地野生动物...据说很多县衙被老虎占据，不敢升堂...
<netw0rm> 咋讨厌了
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: 能用来念诗的基本只有南方几个方言了...普通话念诗才搞笑
<microcai> netw0rm:  阴阳怪气
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: 我指唐诗之类
<netw0rm> 那历史不就成一部豫剧了。。。。。。
<microcai> netw0rm: 你没觉得河南人要想不被bs，首先出门就得改掉河南腔么 .
<jyfl987> microcai: 2b
<microcai> netw0rm:  豫剧什么的最讨厌了，
<netw0rm> 我基本都不出河南。。
<guoyunhebrave> WOW
<gfrog> microcai: 乃肿么对河南那么大意见呢？
<jyfl987> microcai: 比2人转好点 至少不公开教人忽悠
<guoyunhebrave> 大家少安毋躁
<archl> 。
<guoyunhebrave> 以和为贵
<archl> 忽悠
<archl> 不
<archl> 和人算葱
<microcai> gfrog:  河南人说话一口大蒜味
<archl> 哦。
<archl> 不是河北？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 二人转被赵家班搞跑偏了，本来二人转就是荤段子的，结果叫他们搞得荤段子没了，改忽悠了。
<archl> microcai: 好像华北都吃蒜？
<netw0rm> 话说我们离题越来越远。。越来越远。。
<microcai> archl:  恩恩恩。讨厌吃大蒜的人
<archl> microcai: 。。。
<guoyunhebrave> 蒜挺好吃
<microcai> netw0rm:  天天吃大蒜去吧
<archl> microcai: 再天给你送蒜吃
<microcai> archl:  ... ...
<netw0rm> 扯上冲了都。。。
 * microcai 大蒜是西方用来消灭中国人的
<archl> microcai:  "A new plaything!" Xom is the god of chaos. Xom considers its worshipers to be playthings instead of servants, and has a wide variety of possible ways in which it can "play" with them. Xom expects you to keep it amused, and often rewards successful clowns with permanent demon pets, randart jewelry, excellent mutations, and other perks. However, as a god of Chaos, it is perfectly willing to hit you with all manner of addit
<guoyunhebrave> 葱好像也是西域流传来的
<guoyunhebrave> 胡椒肯定也是胡人的咯
<microcai> guoyunhebrave:  yep 我就不喜欢吃大蒜和葱
<archl> 胡瓜。胡果。胡茬
<archl> 哈哈
<microcai> 大蒜会降低智商
<archl> microcai: 。。。
<microcai> 难怪河南人这么笨
<microcai> 天天吃大蒜吃笨了
<archl> microcai: 全国智商都被鄙视了
<guoyunhebrave> wow
<guoyunhebrave> microcai:这有联系么？
<netw0rm> 真能扯。。
 * microcai  guoyunhebrave:  天价大蒜的时候那些贫民骷里的河南人不吃饭也要买大蒜吃
<archl> 。。。
<guoyunhebrave> WOW
<guoyunhebrave> orz
<archl> microcai: 我不吃饭也买巧克力吃。。。
<guoyunhebrave> 我不吃饭也要喝水
<netw0rm> 我不吃饭也要灌水
<adam8157> microcai: 不要地域歧视, 大家都是三等公民, 这样有意思么
<guoyunhebrave> 对呀
<microcai> adam8157:  谁让你爱吃大蒜
<adam8157> microcai: 在乱讲就给你+q, 公共频道不要这样
<guoyunhebrave> 吃大蒜怎么了？
<microcai> guoyunhebrave:  大蒜有害
<archl> microcai: 。。
<archl> microcai: 虽然我不喜欢吃蒜，但我吃甜蒜。
<microcai> guoyunhebrave:  知道什么东西和大蒜一个味道不？ 有机磷农药
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome 经常性卡死，狂读盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381982 经常性访问数个网页就卡死，一般都是访问较大网页或访问几个小网页时操作较快时出现。 跟flash应该没啥关系，最悲剧时一个webqq+空间就死了（没什么flash的），卡死时硬盘灯狂亮，swap突然性占用 …
<adam8157> microcai: please shut up, and be polit
<adam8157> microcai: please shut up, and be polite
<guoyunhebrave> 要尊重文化差异嘛
<microcai> kk: 对我也遇到了。 咋直接回复啊？
<piggybox> 什么乱七八杂的啊
<guoyunhebrave> 我静默了
<kk> microcai, 有趣的八卦。  ㍥ 
<microcai> guoyunhebrave:  大蒜还文化
<archl> 。
<guoyunhebrave> Chrome不行了可以转投Firefox
<archl> microcai: 我会在你家里种蒜苗~
<archl> ：(
<guoyunhebrave> 蒜苗挺好吃的
<microcai> archl:  多去国外网站查查 garlic 的毒性。别被国内的那些信息忽悠了。
 * archl 基本只吃甜蒜——面条时用。
<netw0rm> 舌尖上的ubuntu。。。
<archl> microcai: 基本都吃蒜啊。。。
<archl> microcai: 30%以上的面包都是蒜的。。。
<guoyunhebrave> 舌尖上的Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> 蒜苗不能随便吃吧
<microcai> archl:  中文搜 大蒜 。。 全是好评。英文搜 garlic , 可有许多人说大蒜有毒
<MeaCulpa> 只有蒜头可以吃
<archl> microcai:  garlic bread是最常见的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 老外吃大蒜很多阿
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  所以老外笨啊
<guoyunhebrave> Ubutnu与科学养生……
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不要说了。。。
<microcai> archl:  天天吃大蒜剧毒物品
<archl> 。。。
<guoxin> 少吃点，没事吧
<archl> guoxin: 有事，
<guoxin> 的确有点毒性
<archl> guoxin: 每天吃点肯德基都会死的
<guoxin> 那还有什么能吃的
<guoxin> 记得国外营养品还有大蒜精呢
<archl> .
<microcai> guoxin: 国内地勾油也是营养品
<archl> microcai: 都是 .com的，我完全不信。。。一点都不信任 .com
<guoyunhebrave> Ubuntu.com
<microcai> archl: 那你就信 .cn 说大蒜养身吧
<guoxin> ^_^
<archl> microcai: 哦，和我没啥关系。
<microcai> archl:  你天天吃大蒜还没关系
<guoxin> 有人信中医不？
<ggarlic> 。。。
<ken___> 我是河南人，我觉得大蒜很健康，我不爱吃大蒜。
<archl> 。
 * microcai 蒜，荤菜也 一种素菜居然有荤菜的毒性
<archl> 关键都是没有科学研究证明的。
<archl> 全是猜。
<archl> 。。。
<microcai> ken___:  回去做个测试，吃完大蒜后去考试，和一个星期不吃大蒜后去考试。
<microcai> ken___:  铁定吃了大蒜成绩就差
<ken___> 你没做就说“铁定”，你已经失败了。。。
<ken___> 而且不同的考试无法进行对照
<microcai> ken___:  我从来不吃大蒜 ～～ 所以从小我一直是班里第一名 ：）
<archl> 。。。
<archl> microcai: 。。。可是山东考生太疯了
<ken___> 那个因果关系不值得考证
<microcai> ken___:  怎么不值得
<microcai> ken___:  西餐厅不放大蒜，小饭馆啥菜都加大蒜。
<archl> microcai: 你对蒜有深仇大恨啊。。。
<piggybox> wikipedia上说的还是比较全面，大蒜有很多健康上的好处但也有少许副作用（汗丑，血管舒张，过敏）
<archl> microcai: 我都笑倒了。。。
<microcai> 蒜氨酸是大蒜独具的成分，当它进入血液时便成为大蒜素，这种大蒜素即使稀释10万倍仍能在瞬间杀死伤寒杆菌、痢疾杆菌、流感病毒等
<ken___> 我吃饭一般吧蒜挑出来。。
<microcai> 多毒啊
<guoyunhebrave> 只关注不评论，我就喜欢围观
<microcai> 不知道毒性的人是不是没听说过化疗
<piggybox> microcai: 哥们今天是不是喝high了？
<microcai> 大蒜就是慢性化疗
<guoxin> 真这么恐怖？
<guoxin> 有研究文章没？
<ken___> 我现在还在电脑前进行放疗呢。。。
<archl> 确实呢。
<microcai> guoxin:  百科
<archl> 据说山东SAS流行时因为都吃蒜，一例感染的都没
<guoxin> microcai: wikipedia?
<microcai>  archl 山东人（当官的）一贯喜欢作假。这有啥稀奇的
<microcai> guoxin:  yep
<guoxin> ok
<archl> 没有研究文章。
<archl> 都是猜想。
<archl> 就好象——没人研究芝麻油一样。
<archl> 不够普及
<archl> 不够赚钱
<piggybox> microcai: wiki上只是说蒜氨酸具有抗氧化性，可以治疗一些细菌感染，但只有生蒜才有这个成分
<guoxin> Adverse effects and toxicology
<guoxin> Garlic is known for causing halitosis, as well as causing sweat to have a pungent 'garlicky' smell, which is caused by allyl methyl sulfide (AMS). AMS is a volatile liquid which is absorbed into the blood during the metabolism of garlic-derived sulfur compounds; from the blood it travels to the lungs[1] (and from there to the mouth, causing bad breath; see garlic breath) and skin, where it is exuded through skin pores. Washing the skin with soap is only a
<guoxin>  partial and imperfect solution to the smell. Studies have shown sipping milk at the same time as consuming garlic can significantly neutralize bad breath.[59] Mixing garlic with milk in the mouth before swallowing reduced the odor better than drinking milk afterward.[59] Plain water, mushrooms and basil may also reduce the odor; the mix of fat and water found in milk, however, was the most effective.[59]
<guoxin> The green, dry 'folds' in the center of the garlic clove are especially pungent. The sulfur compound allicin, produced by crushing or chewing fresh garlic, produces other sulfur compounds: ajoene, allyl polysulfides, and vinyldithiins.[1] Aged garlic lacks allicin, but may have some activity due to the presence of S-allylcysteine.
<guoxin> In a rat study allicin was found to be an activator of TRPA1. The neurons released neurotransmitters in the spinal cord to generate pain signals and released neuropeptides at the site of sensory nerve activation, resulting in vasodilation, as well as inflammation.[60] Allicin is released only by crushing or chewing raw garlic and cannot be formed from cooked garlic.
<kk> guoxin:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<archl> pi。。。
<microcai> guoxin:   如果你仔细看了百科就知道大蒜绝非好东西
<piggybox> microcai: 百度百科？lol
<microcai> piggybox:  :) 各种百科，呵呵
<microcai> piggybox:  百度的也看看
<piggybox> microcai: 那wikipedia这么权威的你看了么？
<microcai> piggybox:  百度百科全在说大蒜的好话呢，所以就知道全是扯蛋了
<microcai> piggybox:  就是看了 wikipedia 才知道大蒜是个坏东西
<piggybox> microcai: 可是wiki上根本没你说的那么夸张啊
<microcai> piggybox: 但也绝非如百度百科那样说大蒜百好吧
<roylez> hamo: 尾巴呢？蛤蟆精
<microcai> piggybox: 也提到了大蒜不好的地方。
<piggybox> microcai: 百度百科是个笑话，不讨论那个
<microcai> piggybox: 所以你知道说吃大蒜好绝对是个笑话
<microcai> piggybox:  很多人就是盲目相信这p话乱吃大蒜，天天吃大蒜
<piggybox> microcai: 你这什么逻辑呢，从一个极端到另一个极端。。。
<microcai> piggybox: 对付极端只好用另一个极端
<ofan> 吃打算好啊
<ofan> 大蒜
<ofan> 杀菌止痒
<piggybox> microcai: 这话本身就没逻辑可言
<microcai> ofan:  还有印度神油的功效，是吧
<ofan> microcai: 没试过
<microcai> ofan: 试试去
<ofan> 很久没买大蒜了
<netw0rm> 大蒜贵
<microcai> netw0rm:  http://www.163xjk.cn/jkzx/jt/201201119744.html
<kk> microcai,啥网址y 眼睛不好少吃大蒜_163健康网
<microcai> adam8157:  你喜欢大蒜就踢人啊
<ofan> 我眼睛好
<adam8157> microcai: 什么东西都有两面性, 你根本就是可劲儿诋毁, 就因为你不喜欢吃
<ofan> microcai: 烤着吃不错
<microcai> adam8157:  我当然要诋毁，尤其是这么臭的食物
<ofan> microcai: 腊八蒜吃过没
<adam8157> microcai: 这种态度不对, 我倒不是不能接受别人说不好
<microcai> adam8157:  只许表扬不许诋毁啦
<adam8157> microcai: 不喜欢吃大蒜太正常了
<adam8157> microcai: 当然不能诋毁, 诋毁就是瞎说, 正常批评无所谓
<roylez> adam8157: 13:49 <         hamo> 你问问阿蛋他早上疼不
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 你看看 hamo 多么关心你..... 这样的基友，要珍惜啊
<ofan> 求推荐显示器
<adam8157> ofan: dell的显示器不错
<guoxin> 天气热，大家稍安勿躁
<ofan> 谁有旧的不用的处理给我一个
<adam8157> ofan: 当然apple的更好
<ofan> adam8157: 太贵了
<microcai> 中医认为，长期大量地食用大蒜会“伤肝损眼”
<ofan> 1000rmb以下能买的
<roylez> 又中医
 * adam8157 旗帜鲜明的反对中医, 没脑的人才会"信"中医
<ofan> microcai: 什么东西长期大量的吃都能死人
<roylez> 中医可以随便说这说那，完全不用拿证据的
<ofan> 吃白饭都能噎死
<adam8157> roylez: 倒是很符合 microcai 的风格
<microcai> adam8157:  ok, 中医认为大蒜具有消毒作用。
 * adam8157 旗帜鲜明的反对中医, 没脑的人才会"信"中医
 * hamo 断章取义啊断章取义...
<ken___> 蒜了吧，不要再争了，不会有结果的
<hamo> adam8157: 你早上疼不？主席折腾了你一早晨...
<adam8157> microcai: 中医适用于两百年前的地球, 现在不惯说啥都是二
<netw0rm> 不要装蒜了。。。
<microcai> adam8157:  大蒜好的理论最早可都是中医说的
<piggybox> adam8157: apple和dell的IPS屏好像里面都是三星做的
<adam8157> microcai: 那又怎样, 我吃蒜又不是因为它对身体好
<adam8157> microcai: 二货偶尔也说句对的嘛, 不影响我反对中医
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
<adam8157> piggybox: dell的显示器蛮良心的
<adam8157> hamo: 哪弄的这么多颜文字
<piggybox> adam8157: 嗯，还经常打折
<hamo> adam8157: 问表情帝 roylez
<microcai> adam8157: 中医经常说  “大蒜  具有抗菌、杀虫、解毒、消炎、健胃、延缓衰老等多种功效”  偶尔才会说真话 “大蒜伤肝损眼”
<adam8157> microcai: 你又没逻辑了, 某人偶尔说句对的, 不影响这人是个二货.
<netw0rm> :):P:D:(:-O:-I:-C,-)>:-<~zZ@_@^o^→_→←_←^ω^^v^#^_^#^_^*^_^**^o^*-_-b-_-||-_-#-_--.-?_?π_π－O－haha~e_e555~O_ohehe~oh~Yeah~Q_Q≥﹏≤(-.-)::>_<::T_T(>_<)~_~>o<－O－(^３^)(^o^)(^-^)^v^
<adam8157> microcai: 我猜不像你, 反对个啥事儿就可劲儿诋毁, 支持个啥事儿就乱举证据
<microcai> adam8157:  反对中医是种病
<adam8157> roylez: 表情帝赐教
<adam8157> microcai: 你信中医? 我以前觉得你逻辑还好... 我错了...
<microcai> adam8157:  相信中医也是病
<ken___> 这里快成耶路撒冷了。。。
 * adam8157 反对一切没逻辑的理论
<piggybox> ken___: 今天是很冷
<roylez> adam8157: pcmanx-gtk，安装这个，找里面自带的表情，irssi里面存成alias
 * adam8157 科学的必要条件是可以被证伪
<microcai> adam8157:  乱反对是种病
<adam8157> roylez: 你的alias给看看就完了嘛
<adam8157> roylez: paste
 * hamo （￣▽￣）～■□～（￣▽￣） roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 赐予你力量
 * hamo ╰（￣▽￣）╭
<adam8157> roylez: emoticons这源文件里满满的
<roylez> adam8157: harpy神马时候ban了这么一大把...
<roylez> adam8157: pcmanx吗？
 * hamo ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮ roylez
<adam8157> roylez: 尤其还是ban我的人...
<adam8157> roylez: en
 * hamo （─.─||）
<roylez> adam8157: 这些都是呆湾人写的表情
 * adam8157 (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） adam8157
 * hamo 明显没有我这个霸气...
<microcai> adam8157:  有点小权就乱来
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个霸气?
<microcai> adam8157:  要以徳服人
<netw0rm> ＜（－︿－）＞~~O(∩_∩)O~~~~~^_^~~~~@^_^@~~~\(^_^)/~~~(*+﹏+*)~`(+﹏+)′（＊￣︶￣＊）`(*∩_∩*)′(ˉ(∞)ˉ)└(^o^)┘=￣ω￣=↖(^ω^)↗=@~@=^－_－^*^____^*@(一-一)@(=^ω^=)(=^.^=)(*^﹏^*)(*^@^*)◑▂◐●▂●●︿●●﹏●≥﹏≤≡^ˇ^≡=_==^_^=~`o`~~_~~^o^~〒_〒╯▂╰╯﹏╰╰_╯y∩__∩y
 * adam8157 哦米豆腐
 * hamo （＃－.－）
<roylez> adam8157: kquan      kick $0 o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣)
<netw0rm> :):P:D:(:-O:-I:-C,-)>:-<~zZ@_@^o^→_→←_←^ω^^v^haha~e_e555~O_o-.-?_?π_π－O－-_-b-_-||-_-#-_-#^_^#^_^*^_^**^o^*hehe~oh~Yeah~Q_Q≥﹏≤(-.-)::>_<::T_T(>_<)~_~>o<－O－(^３^)(^o^)(^-^)^v^\^O^/^o^+_+⊙_⊙>_<$_$⊙ω⊙⊙▽⊙(>_<)(>﹏<)(～o～)(￣.￣)(⊙o⊙)(ˇˍˇ)(？o？)(*>.<*)(≥3≤)(╯3╰)(°ο°)(☆_☆)╭∩╮*^o^**^◎^**^÷^*^_^¦¦¦^=_=^﹌○﹌~>_<~>o<>_<¦¦¦~w_w~~T_T~y^o^yY(^_^)Y╰_╯y∩__∩y
<ken___> 谁知道《猫鼠游戏》第三季第七集21:33~21:38用的是什么客户端啊
<netw0rm> ╯▂╰啥客户端？
<maivel> 给个在线链接看看
<ken___> http://xlpan.com/95742215/file/335a4659-dca8-4c25-8f5d-0ef65ef025eb  迅雷上的
<kk> ken___,啥网址y 猫鼠游戏.White.Collar.S03E07.Chi_Eng.HR-HDTV.AC3.1024X576.x264-YYeTs人人影视.mkv - 迅雷方舟
<adam8157> ken___: 截个图
<netw0rm> 表情给力不
<netw0rm> 百度手机输入法上的。
<netw0rm> 。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天看到一个姓 Godbolt 的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 怎么有这么奇葩的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
 * microcai 英国女王，就是不吃蒜和洋葱 <--- 致敬
<microcai> 真正的贵族  啊
<roylez> microcai: 白宫不吃烤过的面包片
<roylez> microcai: 因为掉渣
<netw0rm> ~~~^_^~~~
<microcai> 把大蒜当佐料我想很大程度上是想掩盖自己做菜的水平
<netw0rm> -_-||
 * microcai 消灭大蒜是个艰巨的任务！ 挺住 
<adam8157> microcai: 你个不会做菜的人, 知道什么叫呛锅么
<netw0rm> ::>_<::
<adam8157> netw0rm: 乖, 够了
<microcai> 　　按照某些人的说法，吃大蒜可以防治百病，那不吃大蒜的佛教道教人士可没有因此而生百病啊？这是怎么回事？
<netw0rm> .......
<adam8157> microcai: 还有人说得啥病喝水都会好呢, 你就不喝水了? 别再说这些没逻辑的话了 乖
<microcai> 不明白为什么会有人吃让自己感觉到臭的东西而丝毫不感到不舒服，难道不嫌臭吗？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，完全的新手！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381992 单位有一台电脑配的是UBUNTU系统，现在需要在上面安装永中office, 这个是有光盘的。光盘放进去了，在哪里选择到光驱安装啊？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zqysharen123 — 2012-07-24 14:21
 * adam8157 我不理解吃鱼腥草的人, 闻到就要吐, 四川人却吃得开心. 我只是不理解, 我不反对, 我更没有找些莫须有的理由去诋毁
<netw0rm> linux内核真的比unix内核优秀吗？
<microcai> 人类作为高级动物，竟然喜欢吃让自己感觉到臭的东西，真是不可思议。臭别人是其次，臭自己才是不可忍受的。
<gfrog> microcai: 你是吸血鬼嘛？ 这么痛恨大蒜？
<huntxu> adam8157: 魚腥草在我家那裏做菜也是拿來當佐料的
<microcai> gfrog:  狠
<ken___> 不是喜欢吃让自己感觉臭的东西，是吃了让你感觉臭的东西。。。
<netw0rm> kk:里面有没有setup?
<adam8157> microcai: +
<adam8157> microcai: +
<adam8157> microcai: +
 * adam8157 LOL
<kk> netw0rm, 能否请您比较外设置的，要吗？  ㍦ 
 * gfrog 各地有各地的风俗罢了，让南方人吃东北酸菜人家还吃不惯呢。
<huntxu> adam8157: 這是十字架麽 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯嗯
<huntxu> gfrog: 東北亂炖吃不下
<piggybox> 我讨厌吃韭菜
<huntxu> gfrog: 整塊的豬肉/排骨也不知道怎麽下手
 * adam8157 小时候不吃白菜
<microcai> 说实在的，炒菜放蒜是一种落后文化，因为它歪曲了菜的正味。
<huntxu> gfrog: 小時候家裏做菜比較講究
<gfrog> huntxu: adam8157 microcai 当年我在学校食堂打了份地瓜梗咸菜吃，然后湖南同学跟我说他们家地瓜秧子都是喂猪用的。
<piggybox> microcai: 那你顿顿吃生菜色拉吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们用地瓜叶下面
<huntxu> gfrog: 地瓜苗有些地方確實是喂豬的
<netw0rm> kk:用软件中心吧，方便。
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱北方人都是穷苦逼。
<ken___> 吃菜的目的是为了吃正味？
<kk> netw0rm, 有这么多的备份副本。  ㍦ 
<microcai> ken___: 不懂了吧
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 以前北京吃的福壽螺還是什麽的，我們那堅決不吃
<microcai> ken___:  要不然怎么会有manhanquanxi
<adam8157> microcai: 葱呢姜呢? 你懂什么叫呛锅么? 只有正味几乎没法做菜, 会有腥臭
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<microcai> adam8157:  葱也不吃
<ken___> 那么盐，糖，酱油都不能放了
<piggybox> 看新闻说vmware收购了一家做虚拟网络的公司
<microcai> adam8157:  葱有好几种
<gfrog> huntxu: 乱炖的本质概念就是当年东北人穷，没啥吃得了，就乱七八糟一锅炖了。
<ken___> 就连烧熟也会改食物的味道
<microcai> adam8157:  只允许小葱做佐料，没味道。大葱味道很重
<adam8157> microcai: 去油腥, 肉腥, 土腥用什么?
<netw0rm> kk:他们都喜欢装蒜,你一会在问
<microcai> adam8157:  老酒
<huntxu> 蔥薑蒜都不加，那應該吃生的，放點千島醬，和老外一樣
<gfrog> huntxu: 帝都菜基本都是一个味儿，要么咸的要命，要么甜的要命。
<gfrog> huntxu: 老北京做菜一根筋啊。
<adam8157> microcai: 老酒还敢叫正味...
<kk> netw0rm, 他们为什么？  ㍦ 
<microcai> adam8157:  酒嘛 ～
<adam8157> microcai: 酒去不了油腥和土腥
<netw0rm> 小菜痛恨大蒜入骨。
<microcai> adam8157:   在帝都在外面吃就没吃到过没放大蒜的菜
<huntxu> m記威武 = =
<gfrog> microcai: 你对大蒜味道太敏感了。
<adam8157> microcai: 吸血鬼无误  + + +
<piggybox> adam8157: haha
<microcai> adam8157:  .. .. .. 因为生病了所以不能抵抗大蒜这种毒素
<gfrog> adam8157: microcai 我要不要甩黑驴蹄子啊。。。
<ifvwm> 北夷食品。
<netw0rm> 宅在电脑旁的吸血鬼
<adam8157> microcai: 没有没有毒的食物
 * adam8157 meeting
 * ifvwm 8几年去北京，记得当时吃得像吃猪食。
<huntxu> ifvwm: 8幾是關鍵
<huntxu> 也是兩點
<huntxu> 亮點
<ifvwm> 嘘嘘。
<LOL_> droid wall提示iptables doesn't exist!
<huntxu> 神當年，見過坦克沒，lol
<huntxu> LOL_: 裝it
<LOL_> huntxu: 全称
<huntxu> LOL_: 不知道，不知道我的是自帶的還是busybox帶的
<LOL_> huntxu: 那我装个busybox试试，从market
<LOL_> huntxu: 菜市场有两个busybox不知装哪个
<microcai> 　　“若佛子不得食五 辛。”大蒜、葱、慈葱、兰葱、兴渠是“五辛”，
<imadper> hamo: 你们要有鸡翅吃了?
<imadper> hamo: 壕, 膜拜
<imadper> hamo: 8/8那天记得给我还有 adam8157 还有 gfrog 寄过来
<imadper> cfy: 我记得上午你跟我说话来的, 说的啥?
<guoxin> 北京的食物真的很难吃
<guoxin> 如果可以称为食物的话
<mao> ssd控制器中添加加密功能是为了什么啊
<microcai> mao:  保护你的数据啊
<\rs> adam8157: 打算把windows扔qemu-kvm，有什么注意事项？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么区别多块网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381996 问题是这样的，今天突然想到的，服务器主板上有板载网卡，又外加了fc-hba光纤卡，芯片都是intel的，问题是，我如何在不清楚网卡型号（不知道哪个是光卡）的情况下区别开两个网卡，就是怎么知 …
<mao> microcai: 太好了，你还在啊。这个加密的密钥用户可以自己设定吗
<imadper> \rs: 注意事项就是, 千万别用坑爹的 virt-manager...
<\rs> imadper: 有什么精简版的win xp
<hamo> imadper: 消息真灵通...
<cfy> imadper: 星球大战 6 部 每部7.9G
<cfy> imadper: 太大了。。。
<cfy> \rs: 你要装XP了？
<woju> 台湾大学bbs，ptt.cc被gfw封了，就刚刚
<woju> 大家能连上去吗？
<woju> telnet://ptt.cc
<microcai> mao:  不知道诶
<microcai> cfy 我有 6 部全，都是 1080p 的 ：）
<\rs> cfy: 以备不时之需
<cfy> microcai: 多大的？
<microcai> cfy 铁杆星战迷
<cfy> microcai: 我这也是标称1080p
<cfy> microcai: [星球大战.六部合集].Star.Wars.Episode.I.The.Phantom.Menace.1999.1080p.HDTV.x264-hV.mkv
<microcai> cfy 硬盘上的星战合起来有  80G  吧
<microcai> cfy :)
<cfy> microcai: 你那有字幕么？
<microcai> cfy 都是外挂字幕的
<cfy> microcai: 网上下的字幕都有点不太对得上
<cfy> microcai: 哦。。
<microcai> cfy 都不怎么看字幕了
<microcai> cfy 里面人的对话都能背下来了
<cfy> microcai: 看了下，基本是简单的。就怕几个单词不明白。。
<cfy> microcai: 比如防御罩啥的，类似的
<microcai> cfy 简单，听多了就好
<imadper> cfy: 嗨.. 没啥, 我的笔记本是640g的, 不怕
<microcai> 他吃的是大蒜香了自己熏了别人,我是喝咖啡的苦了自己香了别人
<imadper> hamo: 必须的. 记得寄过来~
<microcai> 哈哈
<cfy> imadper: rootfs          388G  227G  142G  62% /
<imadper> cfy 真大!
<cfy> imadper: 要没空间了。。。。
<imadper> cfy 移动硬盘呀!
<microcai> rootfs           58G   17G   38G   32% /
<microcai> imadper:  可怜的我只有那么点空间
<cfy> imadper: 没那么大的。。。。1T的在家。。。
<adam8157> \rs: 没有吧...
<imadper> microcai: ssd的壕不要嘲讽..
<microcai> imadper:  ofan 用的 256G  的 SSD ! 我才 64G
<imadper> microcai: 壕与大壕之间的攀比...
<microcai> imadper:  ... ...
<ofan> imadper: 好好干 多赚点钱就有了
<imadper> ofan: 这月没钱拿
<ofan> imadper: 免费干？
<imadper> ofan: 下月底给可能
<ofan> imadper: 实习没工钱？
<microcai> imadper:  那下月底买 SSD 吧
<imadper> ofan: 免费没可能, 总是要给的
<imadper> microcai: 没钱... 没光驱位
<ofan> imadper: 我也是等发钱了才买的
<ofan> 年初就想买了
<imadper> microcai: 我的笔记本小, 没光驱...
<imadper> ofan: 我大一就想买了...
<microcai> imadper:  卖了硬盘
<ofan> imadper: 你得努力啊
<imadper> microcai: 然后买个64的ssd?
<imadper> ofan: 这不正在赚钱吗... 我快去多找几个资源...
<ofan> 64的很便宜了
<microcai> imadper:  256 是至少的吧
<\rs> 32G 足矣放 /
<ofan> 128g不错
<ofan> 32g只能放很有限的东西
<imadper> ofan: 但是64的放一个系统, 软件都不敢b乱转吧?
 * imadper 输入法问题   cc ofan 
<imadper> ofan: 软件都不敢乱装吧
<ofan> imadper: 128g不错
<imadper> microcai: 我又不是壕....
<imadper> ofan: 够吗? 几个高清av下来就没了....
<microcai> imadper:  那 64G 吧
<ofan> 只装软件能用个好几年
<microcai> imadper:  av 看了就 del ，没保留价值。 又不是 star wars
<ofan> imadper: 你那超清av?要ssd?
<adam8157> imadper: 那个啥水果还在么...
 * imadper 我跟你们扯工资干嘛... 我的工资下来要上交老婆的...   哭
<imadper> adam8157: 在, 来拿吧
<ofan> imadper: 没出息
<ofan> imadper: 结婚了吗？
<\rs> imadper: 已经进化位老婆了？
<ofan> imadper: 上交个毛
<hamo> adam8157: 没出息
<imadper> \rs: 还没...
<imadper> ofan: 还没...
<ofan> 围观 hamo adam8157
<ofan> imadper: 弄个女友还得每月交月租  你还不如包个中学生
<hamo> ofan: 中学生经验不足
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imadper> hamo: ....
<ofan> hamo: 我喜欢开荒
<imadper> hamo: 我自己都零经验
<ofan> imadper: 你月租都白交了
 * imadper 扯远了
<imadper> ofan: ....
<hamo> ofan: ...
 * imadper 真的已经扯远了...
<LOL_> ofan: droid wall提示iptables doesn't exist怎么办
<ucbs> 你们好
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> LOL_: 装一个
<LOL_> ofan: 怎么装？
<imadper> ofan: 就是的, 怎么装? cc LOL_ 对不对
<ofan> LOL_: 不知道，iptables要内核支持，你可能要自己编译
<microcai> ofan:  那个经验 你懂的
<ucbs> 谁知道和irssi类似地客服端可以在winxp上运行的谢谢
<ofan> ucbs: irssi+cygwin
<ofan> 我编译过，但运行有问题
<ucbs> 我安装使自动光机
<imadper> ucbs: irssi + vmware
<ucbs> 不行我不想用细腻几 太占资源了、
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • chrome, opera访问某些中文网站奇怪的中文字符问题，火狐不会 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381998 系统： centos 6.3 32位， 笔记本dell 14r ，显卡ati hd5650 chrome, opera访问某些中文网站会出现部分中文字符乱码，火狐不会。 拷贝乱码的文字到gedit却显示正常。 查看源代码 …
<imadper> ucbs: format + ubuntu + irssi
<ucbs> 昨天有个兄弟给我推荐了一个跟irssi类似的我忘了是什么、
<hamo> adam8157: imadper roylez http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1dv7xumdbmqg.gif
<imadper> weechat
<ucbs> 不是
<piggybox> win下有个open source的irc客户端叫Nettalk
<ucbs> 也不是
<adam8157> hamo: out
<imadper> hamo: 你几年没有看过图片了?
<adam8157> ucbs: cygwin + irssi
<ucbs> 好像是lee什么的
<imadper> hamo: 听见没有, adam让你出去. out
<ggarlic> irssi for windows 官方就有啊
<roylez> hamo: 我上本科的时候就看过，想想大约10年前吧
<ggarlic> 8.12MB，自己带个最小的cygwin环境
<ucbs> 为什么我安装cygwin要死机啊
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ adam8157 imadper roylez
<imadper> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/89344394tw1duvnmvak17j.jpg
<ucbs> irssi好像不能传送文件是吧
<ofan> ucbs: weechat
<adam8157> ucbs: dcc
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<ofan> 继续看变形金刚
<imadper> 继续看abs-130.avi
<ofan> imadper: 上班看毛片？
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imadper> ofan: 恩!
<ofan> imadper: 你钱全是被罚光的吧
<imadper> ofan: no!
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 酸不?
<imadper> adam8157: http://baike.baidu.com/view/880782.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 黑布林_百度百科
<imadper> adam8157: 百科上面说它是甜的... 坑!
<huntxu> imadper: 居然上百度百科
<huntxu> imadper: 連 hamo 都不上的
<imadper> huntxu: 不然呢? 互动百科?
<byzantium> 谁熟悉 Dicom标准？
<ucbs> 你们用的什么翻墙软件啊
<huntxu> imadper: 應該自己嘗嘗
<ucbs> 你是多多吗
<LOL_> your os kernel does not support net filter,flash a custom rom with full net filter support,
<imadper> huntxu: .... 吃过了... 好酸
<LOL_> android的软件给了俺这样一个提示
<ucbs> 谁知道有android版本的irssi
<imadper> LOL_: 让你刷一个支持过滤的内核
<LOL_> imadper: 关键是从哪找，
<imadper> LOL_: no idea.
<LOL_> android是坑爹的东东！
<NWMonster> imadper: 千万不要看女主角的牙
<NWMonster> imadper: 不然闪瞎你的眼
<ucbs> 我想在手上用irssi
<NWMonster> ucbs: 尝试自己编译一个
<adam8157> imadper: 稍酸
<LOL_> NWMonster: 女主角的牙？那个日本国宝级的女优？
<NWMonster> LOL_: 满嘴蛀牙
<imadper> NWMonster: .....   我没在看, 跟 ofan 开玩笑的....
<imadper> adam8157: 昨天更酸, 好在你今天吃...
<NWMonster> LOL_: 佩服男主角的心理素质
<adam8157> imadper: 昨天 忘了...
<imadper> adam8157: 那你竟然还能在今天记起来...
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 深度音乐播放器给力 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382002 深度音乐播放器给力 我们的目标是 没有乱码- -。 linux deepin越来越给力了 统计信息: 发表于 由 弃殁流水 — 2012-07-24 15:47
<ucbs> 虚拟机能防病毒吗谢谢
<LOL_> NWMonster: 据说只啪啪了20多分钟，特写鼻孔和牙，可惜没网看不了
 * imadper 又偏了.... 
<piggybox> ucbs: 当然不能
<NWMonster> LOL_: 啪啪的时间确实不长，不过女主角没法细看
<caleb-> ucbs: 但是比较不会影响 host
<NWMonster> LOL_ imadper： http://imgur.com/ZE0yt
<kk> NWMonster,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<NWMonster> 截个图
<imadper> NWMonster: 还是停了这个话题吧
<NWMonster> imadper: 好吧。。。
<\rs> imadper: win xp需要qcow2多少G?
<ofan> NWMonster: 女猪脚是谁？
<imadper> \rs: qcow2? 我不会qemu.... 问 gfrog 吧, 他比较gaoji, 我都是问他的
<\rs> gfrog: qcow2 6G放 win xp 如何？
<gfrog> \rs qcow2用起来跟raw没区别的，你raw要多大，给qcow2就是。
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<\rs> gfrog: 那就4G
 * adam8157 羽毛球去
<ucbs> 那用虚拟机干吗呢普通人？
<ofan> kvm能不能移植到mac或bsd?
<imadper> gfrog: 确实是你gaoji很多嘛~~  :)
<ucbs> pidgin 没有办法选字体啊
<ucbs> 谁知道怎么选字体啊在pidgin 谢谢
<ucbs> :-D
<piggybox> ofan: 不能吧，kvm是依赖linux kernel的
<ucbs> 最早的换联网聊天是不是linux talk 命令啊
<gfrog> ofan: 有人port，不过没见过稳定的。
<gfrog> \rs: 额，好吧。
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。
<void1> ucbs: 在插件里
<void1> ucbs: 有一个界面的插件
<ucbs> 什么东东
<ucbs> voidl 什么东西的
<\rs> ofan: 推荐点介绍 bridge vlan 的文章？
<ucbs> 我问了很多问题 是关于什么问题的答案啊 voidl
<imadper> ucbs: 字体, voidl告诉你的是怎么改字体, 是吧 cc void1
<ucbs> 是在官网里面吗，能不能给个连接啊谢谢
<imadper> ucbs: 不, 你的pidgin应该有个选项让你选插件的. 里面默认就有很多插件... 我印象里是...
<ucbs> 还是不行
<ucbs> 我全选了
<LOL_> NWMonster: 刚你发的那个图里面用的是道具？
<\rs> gfrog: 安装的复制文件阶段已经结束了。为什么windows复制完文件还有“安装程序大约会在以下时间内完成：39分钟”
<\rs> gfrog: windows都在做些什么工作？
<gfrog> \rs: 为神马问我。。。
<ofan> \rs: 注册组件
<\rs> ofan: 注册组件？要这么久？求bridge vlan文章
<ofan> \rs: 没搞过.. vlan指哪个vlan
<NWMonster> LOL_: 恩道具
<\rs> ofan: virtual lan   ethernet bridge   tun/tap 这些东西
<ofan> \rs: 就是桥接吧，没搞过...
<MeaCulpa> .
<LOL_> NWMonster: 日本人喜欢用道具，欧美貌似不喜欢
<NWMonster> 不同的程序做的东西不同。
<yall> ls
<NWMonster> LOL_: 日本人满足不了欧美人你应该懂的。。。。
<NWMonster> \rs: win下很多程序要根据系统的具体版本来拷贝注册，有时候还需要解压，或者不编译，这样很花时间的
<\rs> NWMonster: “或者不编译”？
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Kdenlive及Openshot的添加字幕及导出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382014 先说一下，我系统是ubuntu 12.04， 32位，内核版本是3.2.0-26，GNOME 3.4.1，是笔记本。 今天安装了Openshot，想把照片做成视频文件，刻录成DVD放给朋友看，但做到后面发现无法添加字幕，不知道有 …
<NWMonster> \rs: ×去掉不字
<LOL_> ofan: 给我发个root explorer.apk吧
<LOL_> ofan: 没在？
<\rs> NWMonster: 你说的这个编译是指程序的编译？windows会自带编译器？
<NWMonster> \rs: 编译有很多种，你懂的
<yall> 咋搞闻到死。
<\rs> NWMonster: 嗯，html -> chm 也算编译
<ofan> LOL_: 现在没有..
<LOL_> 谁有root exploer.apk,发下
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 今天看人用webos 好像蛮不错的
 * hamo 帝都地震了？
<jyfl987> hamo: 你老板车震了
<hiei> 。
<yudu> hiei, webos确实不错，我用着呢
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 还行，就是没人做了
<yudu> Enyo 的团队都被Google挖走了
<yudu>  他们的那个用HTML和javascript写程序的想法听起来不错
<yudu> 想要跨操作系统呢
<MeaCulpa> HP个废柴
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 我要linux dd，现在rehl6.3 没有boot: 啊，怎么办？
<hiei> 在kernel /xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/vmlinuz linux dd?
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 啥
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 你没dd boot当然目有boot
<hiei> MeaCulpa,  我不是用dd命令，是loading 驱动
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 试了下，在kernel 行后加 linux dd 可以loading 驱动 :)
<MeaCulpa> 不知道你在说啥...
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 你们需要这么搞？？
<hiei> MeaCulpa, loading hba 驱动啊。 san boto
<hiei> *boot
<MeaCulpa> 我都是直接靠Anaconda搞定
<MeaCulpa> 驱动要是都有问题，不碰
<hiei> 太新了搞不定
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 你要是真的自己搞，还要上initrmfs
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 那是什么？
<hiei> MeaCulpa, O
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 认到盘其他一样
<hiei> MeaCulpa, anaconda 13.21.176
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下无法勾选“允许以程序执行文件”？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382024 已经在终端下登陆root，也尝试了chmod，都没用，运行总是说“is not marked as executable”，怎么解决啊 弄了一下午，总是遇到这个问题，还没成功过 统计信息: 发表于 由 shadow19930518  …
<MeaCulpa> hiei: Linux真麻烦
 * adam8157 back
<hiei> 哪像你这么幸福地搞AIX。
 * MeaCulpa 各位，问个基本shell问题
<MeaCulpa> 怎样保留换行到变量里
<MeaCulpa> 我写个script: http://bpaste.net/show/36502/
<MeaCulpa> 然后输出是这个 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1713089
 * MeaCulpa 擦，是不是ksh要开multiline..
<MeaCulpa> 这样稍好... http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1713096
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 2012 Arch Linux 中文社区 计算机编程竞赛 启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382029 在 Arch Linux 中文社区 即将迎来一岁生日之际，我们为庆祝社区的成长，活跃社区的气氛，提高会员的编程能力和技巧，增进会员们相互学习共同进步的理念，特此举办第一届社区编程 …
<\rs> MeaCulpa: $'sdfa\ndsf'
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<RealRico> 哇
<jiero> cfy 蹭饭
<jiero> cfy 我去你那里蹭饭吧。
<ofan> jiero: 你的nexus 7 16g的？
<ubuntu-talk> hi
<jiero> ofan: 对哦
<jiero> ofan: 不是我的
<kk> ubuntu-talk, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jiero> ofan: 不过在我手里-已经不用了，我封起来的了。没意思。。。
<jiero> 吃饭了
<yall> jiero: 饿
<yall> 错了。是额。
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] =_=|||
<ofan> jiero: 16g没货
<jiero> ofan: 昨天新闻，卖光了
<RealRico> Nexus 真有那么好⇧
<ubuntutalk> [anna] 是想买个玩，再等等
<RealRico> Ȓ
<RealRico> WW
<jiero> 就是个玩具
<RealRico> o
<jiero> 娱乐社会，能怎么样
<jiero> 多数人用这些都是娱乐
<jiero> 推行娱乐政策-回收
<ofan> jiero: 看毛片好用
<ofan> jiero: 还能看书看漫画
<jiero> ofan: 你不要大屏的/
<ofan> 看电影收邮件玩游戏
<jiero> ofan: 这个和我的kindle屏幕差不多大
<ofan> jiero: 大的不方便
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<RealRico> 哪个看ＰＤＦ好？
<jiero> PDF 打印出来最好
<RealRico> 好吧
<ofan> kindle那屏幕功能太局限
<ofan> jiero: 你买kindle干啥？
<ubuntutalk> [anna] 看
<ofan> 当镜子看？
<ubuntutalk> [anna] Fire？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ubuntutalk> [anna] Kindle自然是看书了
<ofan> 不觉得看书有多好
<ofan> 无背光，对眼睛不好
<jiero> ofan: 看书不如写书好
<jiero> ofan: 玩游戏不如做游戏好
<jiero> ofan: 我喜欢在阳光下躺着
<ofan> 眼睛是心灵的窗户，这就直接导致你心灵受伤了
<jiero> ofan: 反正已经伤了
<ofan> jiero: 躺着睡觉？
<jiero> ofan: 一会儿睡，一会儿看书
<jiero> ofan: 好久么空了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 效率低
<jiero> ofan: 失败啊。。
<ofan> jiero: 看一个小时书，睡8个小时
<ofan> jiero: 效果好
<jiero> ofan: 你觉得休息时效率很重要么
<jiero> ofan: 睡觉时可以想。
<ofan> jiero: 你不懂了吧
<ofan> jiero: 睡觉很重要
<jiero> ofan: 恩。因为我能在几乎所有环境中入睡。。。已经淡忘了
<ofan> jiero: 据说买nexus 7送东西，不知真假
<ofan> jiero: 你的松了？
<jiero> ofan: 送 $25 credit
<ofan> jiero: 没了？
<jiero> ofan: 什么/
<jiero> ofan: 反正没用的东西。。。
<ofan> jiero: 送nexus q
<jiero> 不知道是啥。
<jiero> 去收拾了
<cfy> jiero: 来吧
<cfy> jiero: 我在温州
<cfy> jiero: 什么时候到？
<ofan> 面基？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Are you camouflaging?
<namoamitabuddha> eBook 越来越多了
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/the-danger-of-ebooks.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y The Danger of E-Books - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这单词不错
 * jiero 发现可以去的地方好多啊。
<jiero> cfy: 等我没饭了就去蹭哦。
<jiero> cfy 现在刚吃完
<microcai> gnu 你想干嘛？！ 反人类？ 书都不让读了是吧
<namoamitabuddha> 他说的是 E-Books
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 新人报到…
<RealRico> 𐈲
<RealRico> ™
<RealRico> Ֆ
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] ©
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] ç
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] Ω
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] √
<RealRico> ф
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] œ
<RealRico> ㌳
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] ∑
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] Ï
<RealRico> Ȣȡȣ̳
<NWMonster> 。。。
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] Ó
 * RealRico 走̳了̳
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] Œ„ˇÁ
<ubuntutalk> [leave] :)
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] :-)
<ubuntutalk> [leave] :D
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] :-D
<Losses> =,= 刚刚做了一张非常恶劣的图 求意见
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 图呢？
<ubuntutalk> [leave] 求图
<Losses> droping
<Losses> dropbox上传速度真美=，=
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 客户端还是很给力的…
<ubuntutalk> [leave] 还好了
<Losses> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20601820/The%20Life/Untitled-2.jpg
<Losses> -，-
<ubuntutalk> [leave] 就更新烦
<Losses> 不知道怎么弄出那种通透的空间感
<ubuntutalk> [leave] 我打不开 :-o
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 还没打开…
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 位于 dl.dropbox.com <http://dl.dropbox.com> 的服务器响应时间过长。
<kk> ubuntutalk,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<Losses> http://nyan.qzworld.net/u/20601820/The%20Life/Untitled-2.jpg
<Losses> 转我的CDN吧-，-
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 这图…想表达什么…
<Losses> …… 额 你可以理解成词会堆叠 再深的意思解释起来会很长…
<Losses> 上面罩住的地方是出血
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 是啥？还要出血…
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 还要那么一大块…
<Losses> 一个背包的封面图
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 呃…
<Losses> 那一大堆线的链接是有意义的 不过透明度就是调整不明白了
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 如果意义不能显而易见，那就换别的方式表达吧…
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 画面感是最重要的…
<Losses> -，- 我能看懂就行 问题是外表得好看啊TvT
<Losses> 那种风格好难做TvT
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 多看看参考资料…
<Losses> 折合WebUI的设计思路不一样啊QAQ
<Losses> 参考资料- -?
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 你这个是印刷品？
<Losses> -皿= 嗯 就一个
<Losses> 定做的 包被我背碎了
<Losses> 得换一个-，-
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 个人感觉颜色稍显单调…同时，缺乏重色调…
<roylez_> huntxu: 无线路由被我搞死了，nnnnd
<Losses> 重色调？
<Losses> 啊嘞……空气感不是这么表达的么……
<huntxu> roylez_: 舊的不去新的不來
<ubuntutalk> [leave] :)
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 可以没事瞎逛逛设计类网站…
<roylez_> huntxu: 直接taobao上升级rom
<Losses> QAQ 问题明天就要做出来了
<Losses> 今天着急嘛
<roylez_> huntxu: 貌似是硬件问题 JFFS2 error: (1044) do_verify_xattr_datum: node CRC failed at
<Losses> 不然开学没的背了
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 你想表达小清新的感觉么？
<Losses> 嗯 空间感和清新感
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 可以尝试一些色块组合…
<Losses> O,O
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 比如曲线和文字…
<Losses> 曲线 唔
<Losses> 我用钢笔点几下-，-
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 或者把直线换成比较有代表的颜色
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] http://kuler.adobe.com/
<ubuntutalk> 可以在这里看看合适的配色组合…
<kk> ubuntutalk,啥网址y kuler
<Losses> 无泪の城:我看看
<Losses> 无泪の城:这个配色站帅气
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助Ubuntu双屏设置。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382035 xorg的配置从来没看懂过。。求助。。 情况是这样 硬件环境：笔记本，接外接显示器，外接显示器竖屏使用。 系统环境：ubuntu 12.04，nvdia驱动以及setting软件 需求：双屏显示，TwinView模式，外接显示器竖 …
<Losses> 无泪の城:和我之前用的很不一样
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 呃…Adobe 的啊，这个比较专业…
<lOvEmE>  /exec rm -rf /
<Losses> 无泪の城: 找到了一套配色 搬……
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] :-D
<Losses> 不过构图上感觉问题挺大的
<cfy> \rs: 还记得那个fling游戏么？
<cfy> \rs: 除了最原始的暴力，还有啥方法么？
<Losses> 那一大堆线和圆形阵式的关系处理有什么建议么
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 不知道咋建议…因为不知道你要表达什么…
<Losses> 想处理的有层次感一些
<\rs> cfy: 规则？
<cfy> \rs: http://www.anthonytambrin.com/flingsolve/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Fling Solver
<Losses> 可以理解为这是一个数据空间
<Losses> 连线是词会间的关联
<Losses> 二进制代码是词会的加密转义
<Losses> 词会则代表了人格特性
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 尝试把曲线连成的面用色块表现
<lily_vps> ubuntutalk: 机器人会自己说话了？
<lily_vps> ubuntutalk: 哦，是多行消息……
<Losses> 唔 我明白了
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: 那个是传递消息用的 bot
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] ircbot？
<lily_vps> namoamitabuddha: 那个我当然知道，因为她是我写的。
<lily_vps> 貌似有人经常踢掉我的机器人，我来监视下下 @ namoamitabuddha
<\rs> cfy: 暴力就挺好的吧
<cfy> \rs: 在最后几关的时候。暴力可能长达30minutes
<cfy> \rs: 我先下了。想到的话，memo我
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: 他们是因为无法上 IRC 么？
<Losses> 无泪の城:上传-，-
<Losses> 上面青色的部分只是出血标记 到时候可能会被我抹掉……
<Losses> http://nyan.qzworld.net/u/20601820/The%20Life/Untitled-3.jpg
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 是不想上
<Losses> 这个感觉呢=，=
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: bot 被踢是很正常的事情
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: 例如：那里面人说话速度太快
<Losses> 无泪の城:你还在么……
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] irc和这边互通了？
<namoamitabuddha> yes
<Losses> 那些数字块怎么弄呢-，-
<ofan> 机械硬盘就是慢的掉渣
<namoamitabuddha> hdd?
<ofan> ?
<ofan> 清空trash都要n旧
<lily_vps> namoamitabuddha: 我现在是用 vps 上的 irc
<lily_vps> namoamitabuddha: 本地连不上
<ofan> ssl
<lily_vps> namoamitabuddha: bot 被踢一点也不正常，因为 bot 没错啊
<jiero> .
<lily_vps> 好啦我走啦 away 命令怎么用？
<ofan> lily_vps: hamo 也没错，一直被踢
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: 因为 kk 一旦发现某个帐号反复发消息就 t
<ubuntutalk> [yuan gang] 太不 和谐了。。
<jiero> ofan: 没钱买电脑了
<ofan> jiero: 我捐你五毛
<jiero> ofan: 我需要电脑啊。
<lily_vps> namoamitabuddha: kk 应该有白名单
<ofan> jiero: 你不要回国了么
<jiero> ofan: $0.5 么。谢谢了。
<jiero> ofan: 回国后没有
<lily_vps> hamo 是干什么， ofan
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: 你确定他加了你的 bot 做白名单么
<ofan> jiero: ä¹°
<jiero> ofan: 没钱
<lily_vps> 加上呗
<lily_vps> @ namoamitabuddha
<ofan> lily_vps: 阿达姆的基友
<lily_vps> 晃懂
<lily_vps> 不懂
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 可以在脑袋上插上电源。。。。
<lily_vps> 走了，拜～ cc ofan, namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: 那就是说在 gtalk 里面 flood 的人不会被 T?
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] [ircbot] [Losses] 那些数字块怎么弄呢-，-
<ubuntutalk> RGB数值啊…
<namoamitabuddha> lily_vps: 你要在你的 bot 里面做一个类似 kk 的功能吧
<jiero> ofan: 难道我用 P3 的Thinkpad，，，
<ofan> jiero: good for u, 反正你不娱乐也不看毛片
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: XD
<jiero> ofan: 买神州 i7 15.6寸的。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: US 没有神州吧
<ofan> jiero: 买吧
<jiero> ofan: 只有 售价1/10  的钱。。。
<ofan> jiero: 打工
<jiero> iGoogle: 我给你打工，发我工资吧。
<jiero> iGoogle: 恩。只要一台老电脑就好了
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 可以买个raspberry pi。。。：-）
<jiero> 屁。。。买raspberry pi的钱足够买台 thinkpad x61s了
<ofan> rasp pi配置不大行
<ofan> jiero: 啧啧
<jiero> rasp pi的配置都比不上我手机。
<ofan> jiero: rasp pi连运费40多刀
<jiero> ofan: 这里 ebay 卖$90+
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 有钱人。。。俺的手机是诺基亚2610.。。
<ofan> x61你得买2手的
<jiero> ofan: 不信你查查。
<jiero> ofan: 当然
<ofan> jiero: newark订
<ofan> $44
<jiero> ofan: 专业翻新的
<ofan> jiero: x61我查过 太老了
<jiero> ofan: core2还好吧-我台式现在也是core2.。。
<jiero> 显卡都一样。。
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] thinkpad x61买的话估计是一次性产品，现在没配件换吧。。。
<jiero> 就是看便宜。。。便宜额。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: . 没业务。你带来。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 你什么业务啊。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 晕倒。
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Debian 与 Gentoo 的“保守”性对比 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382039 arch版有一帖提到： “都是滚动更新，为什么arch滚死的听说得多，gentoo滚死的听说得少呢？” 直接原因当然是这里有arch版，没有gentoo版，有gentooer可能升级升死了也不会讲……但事实上， …
<iGoogle> 印刷相关的嘛。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。
<iGoogle> 有袋鼠印刷的业务没。
<jiero> iGoogle: 印刷相关的，工厂有了？
<jiero> iGoogle: 可以打广告。。。
<iGoogle> 啥。工厂？我搞那干嘛。
<jiero> 我可以现在去联系。。。但是，你有啥能力我一无所知。。。
<iGoogle> 接印刷设计业务，然后找厂子做。
<jiero> 是设计的，这里一般就找本地人了，因为不会找外国人
<iGoogle> 难道印刷，找外国的？
<iGoogle> 设计倒是还可以随便找嘛
<jiero> 印刷倒是找外国的。
<jiero> 我说袋鼠国额。。。
<iGoogle> 不会吧。印刷后，海运？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我在虚拟机中似乎无法启动 systemrescuecd
<jiero> iGoogle: 空运也可以啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 不重的就行
<iGoogle> @@ 蛋痛吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 你不疼么 :0
<iGoogle> 本地业务，疼啥。
<jiero> iGoogle: 证明个设计实力。
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 这么牛逼，应刷个东西还去外国。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我才能拉业务
<iGoogle> 等下吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 让他去送报纸
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 我能用。mkfs.*有16项
<\rs> 20
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 可能是我机子卡，反正好像 linux 内核都没加载。我等会儿做一个 usb 试试
<freeflying> adam8157_away: away?
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • xfce 注销对话框和动作按钮不止不工作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382042 发行版本是arch，显示管理器用的是slim，桌面是xfce。 现在applicatons menu最下面那个logout菜单或则panel上添加的动作按钮，点上去没反应，不出对话框。 不能忍的是，很快会连累桌面也不能点 …
 * slucx 求一款win下用的编辑器
<NWMonster> slucx: emacs
<slucx> NWMonster, emacs在win下怎么用啊
<NWMonster> 跟在nix上基本一样
<slucx> NWMonster, 你确定？哪里下载？
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] ee是个bot
<NWMonster> slucx: 我一直在用。。。
<NWMonster> slucx: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/emacs/windows/
<slucx> NWMonster, 我看看
<slucx> NWMonster现阶段一直用UE，现在UE有点问题
<NWMonster> 用过一段UE不过基本把它作为hex编辑和diff来用的
<NWMonster> 文字编辑还是emacs好用
<slucx> NWMonster, 50Ma
<slucx> 50M，so big
<NWMonster> slucx在加上点插件，再来上点mode就更大了
<NWMonster> 习惯就好
<slucx> NWMonster我记得linux下安装过才30M
<hamo> roylez_: 又折腾路由器...
<roylez_> hamo: 嗝屁朝凉了
<hamo> roylez_: 路由器坏了？
<hamo> roylez_: 砖了？
<roylez_> hamo: 貌似是jffs文件系统错了，dmesg里面一坨坨的inode错误
<roylez_> hamo: 只能用failsafe模式启动，不能重刷固件
 * hamo 心中升起一坨喜悦～～～
<roylez_> hamo: 信不信我封你封到我路由器复活？
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥不能重刷？
<roylez_> hamo: jffs文件系统不能读写了
<NWMonster> slucx: win下没那些库，都要带上
<roylez_> hamo: 又没有mkfs.jffs2这种东西给我用
<roylez_> hamo: 也不能把路由器用usb挂载到电脑上
<hamo> roylez_: 但是貌似路由器都有个根本写不进去的ROM做备份的，那里应该可以mkfs.jiffs
<roylez_> hamo: 没这个命令！！！
<hamo> roylez_: 那你重刷应该可以覆盖掉原来的文件系统吧？
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 在已有grub的情况下，怎样用syslinux引导ubuntu
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 也就是去掉grub
<roylez_> hamo: 重刷不能，那程序发现有jffs2的分区自己老是去试图读写，也许是为了保留配置文件
<roylez_> hamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.20&id=14665864589&on_comment=1
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 改造TP-Link 703N FWR171-3G MW151RM3G 升级8M 64M服务-淘宝网
<roylez_> hamo: 只有找这家了
<hamo> roylez_: 壕...
<roylez_> hamo: 信不信我封你到我资产过百万？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 目观linux好像是要装驱动的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382051 1——玩游戏要装``` 2——cpu```发热（尽管上面有教程 那对于我来说） 3——不公平啊，双显卡一定要废掉一个。 以上 新手 见解- - 统计信息: 发表于 由 走折去 — 2012-07-24 21:18
<hamo> roylez_: 那不是永远不能解封了...T_T
 * hamo lol
<jervis> 请教各位，chrome-bin或者chromium-bin在哪个组里啊，谢谢
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] ？
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] whereis chrome-bin
<netw0rm> hi
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] hi
<kk> netw0rm, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<netw0rm> 为什么房间名不支持中文了？
<netw0rm> 呢
<huntxu> roylez_: 買新的吧
<netw0rm> irc房间为什么不支持中文呐
<netw0rm> 赶紧让他升级吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 你出钱？
<huntxu> roylez_: 我窮
<netw0rm> 喂，问你们呐
<roylez_> huntxu: 住厌了香格里拉的壕
<netw0rm> 房间名不能有汉字，谁email一下irc维护部，让他们升级吧。
<netw0rm> 弱爆了。。。
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 为什么要汉字？
<roylez_> netw0rm: 永远不要有汉字
<netw0rm> 肿么了
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助海外建立游戏服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382055 《时空浩劫》是全语言版本的。 怎么才能在海外地区建立游戏服务器呢？例如欧美、台湾、香港、新家坡等。FreeBSD或者Linux 64位系统的。 在什么样的Linux论坛喊几句呢？ 可以给点建议吗？ 统计信 …
<zh99998> 0 0
<zh99998> 喵
<ubuntutalk> [鲍志飞] 这个论坛的帖子这里也会同步啊？
<zh99998> 求助..有人用过xmpp4r么
<huntxu> roylez_: 18m 488一晚
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] 本来就没汉字
<huntxu> roylez_: 壕你贊助我一個 nexus 7
<hamo> roylez_: +1
<roylez_> hamo: 你赞助我一个爱疯4s？
<ubuntutalk> [suteng] 求保养，求nexus 7
<huntxu> hamo: 高富帥一邊去
<huntxu> hamo: 聽說帽子都請不起你
<hamo> huntxu: 帽子不要我啊...
<huntxu> hamo: 是請不起
<hamo> huntxu: 你这高帅富不会懂我的
<huntxu> hamo: 你為了度孃都拋棄阿蛋了
<MeaCu1pa> 哈哈
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: 啪
<gfrog_> hamo: mo
<gfrog_> roylez_: 席
<MeaCu1pa> 呱
<zhitian> ？
<MeaCu1pa> Mozilla paste 还挺快
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 自己把路由刷死了
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 擦
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.20&id=14665864589&on_comment=1
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 只好淘宝找人升级
<MeaCu1pa> 我打算每三个月买一部分硬件，一年内换个电脑
<namoamitabuddha> test
<Guest66110> namoamitabuddha, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<zhitian> 大家聊什么、？
<ubuntutalk> [鲍志飞] 不知道
<Guest66110> 新 桌面特效 • 请教一个关于GTK主题修改的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382058 一直很喜欢选中文件，进度条显示的那种蓝色，想改成蓝色，不知道要修改GTK文件夹里的什么文件，请教大家啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huo951 — 2012-07-24 22:17
<Guest66110> 新 常用硬件支持 • Mac OS10.7.4怎么安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382059 我买了一个mac book pro上面装的系统是mac os 10.7.4,用了一段时间发现还是不习惯使用mac os,所以想装一个linux,在网上好像只能找到适用于10.6的方法，模仿差试了一上没有成功，不知道有谁知道适用于10.7 …
<tsiosoul> Linux
<tsiosoul> Linux下面intel的HD4000显卡性能够了吗？
<huntxu> tsiosoul: 那要看你想幹嘛
<void1> 要是不玩游戏，再烂的显卡也够了
<tsiosoul> 就普通应用。 写代码，看视频。 应该会涉及到gimp的使用。windows下可能会用用ps之类的。 还有就是电子方面的软件。 不怎么玩游戏，魔兽应该没问题吧。
<jiero> tsiosoul: 你玩的游戏太差了
<jiero> void1: 就算玩游戏，也未必需要显卡。
<tsiosoul> ...话说我连魔兽都基本不玩的~ 网游基本没怎么玩。
<tsiosoul> 嗯。主要是看N卡支持不好。现在又都是双显卡~是在是怕弄麻烦了。 索性选集显的版本，还便宜。
<huntxu> tsiosoul: 你是對的
<huntxu> tsiosoul: 大半年前買的時候，多200塊買了個GT540M的獨顯，一直沒開過...
<huntxu> tsiosoul: 雖然我有bumblebee，但是在linux下根本用不到
<tsiosoul> 嗯。 真心觉得如果不玩游戏，有不用CUDA的话，独显基本用不到。
<jiero> 显卡就是干那个的
<huntxu> tsiosoul: 基本上linux下的游戲，非超大型的那種，intel 4000很足夠
<jiero> 反正-用不上。
<splade> cuda?
<jiero> 加上现在 intel在改进性能。
<jiero> intel显卡就够了
<tsiosoul> Linux下有超大型的游戏吗？
<jiero> 有
<jiero> 唯一的 20 vs 20 的即时战略。也有
<tsiosoul> 20 v 20？ 听起来有点意思~
<jiero> 这个需要高强力CPU
<jiero> 显卡不是障碍了
<tsiosoul> 嗯..应该是叫CUDA吧。就是个Nvdia的编程平台。 貌似用来穷举破解密码不错~~
<huntxu> jiero: 20v20 太口怕了。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 你回國了？
<tsiosoul> 听说战地3是30v30？
<jiero> tsiosoul: 是即时战略。。。每个人有很多单位。。。
<jiero> tsiosoul: 你要控制自己的。玩 savage xr，50 vs 50每天晚上。
<jiero> huntxu: 快乐
<jiero> huntxu: 还有几天
<jiero> huntxu: 会去北京的，你在那里对吧。
<huntxu> jiero: 那還不睡，都大半夜了
<huntxu> jiero: 唔
<jiero> huntxu: 刚收拾完一些。
<jiero> huntxu: 我很脏了。。。不想进被窝。
<jiero> 呃。要拿 windows 8 覆盖 debian 和 fedora 额
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] 。。。
<jiero> 要走了，不留下我的系统了。给他们装个windows 8。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 还不如给他们 FreeDOS
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 他们指名要windows
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 你让他们首先给你一份 copyrighted windows
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 有。自带的是xp professional
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] 桑不起
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 每台机子是不是只能安装一份？
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 对
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 上面有贴标
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 因为我也需要用一下windows了。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 我买的这wacom显示器的linux驱动还没开发出来。俄。到底还是没在linux下用过一次。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 还不睡。
<huntxu> jiero: 沒那麽早
<huntxu> jiero: 畢業了？
<jiero> huntxu: 去年毕业了。
<jiero> huntxu: 一直不务正业
<huntxu> jiero: 嚓
<huntxu> jiero: 高帥富就是不同
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: master還是phd》
<jiero> huntxu: 连大学都不是
<huntxu> jiero: ...
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] :-p
<jiero> huntxu: 我早就被大学踢了，你还不知道么。
<jiero> 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 不知
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] 果然高富帅
<jiero> 唔。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 什么高帅富。
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] 我擦累
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] 这个应用怎么自动旋转屏幕
<jiero> 好了，开始安装。
<ubuntutalk> [dispensable] win8？
<namoamitabuddha> 我在 U 盘上删除文件，提示 输入/输出错误，但是 fsck.ext3 没问题
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么回事
<yunfan_super2> adam8157_away:
<adam8157> yunfan_super2:
<Jong> 可能不再乱码了...
<Jong> 谁给测试一下呀
<knownbad> 没乱码。
<Jong> o,谢谢
<Jong> 都不说话...
<kevc> 已经很晚
<mini_> 人还是不少啊
<gebjgd> 开源的 ati不给力啊
<ubuntutalk> Yu Huang 的昵称已更改为 paul。
<ubuntutalk> [paul] 大家好，有个问题想请教一下。我在虚拟机里装了一个ubuntu,然后用tar把系统备份了，然后用livecd恢复到一台裸机上。fstab里的uuid更新了，grub也修复了，能够看到菜单，但是选择启动系统之后就没有反应了，也没有任何错误信息。不知道有么有朋友遇到过类似的问题？谢谢了！
<alvin_rxg> X 相关的东西没办法直接移植到其他机器的。确认 x 的驱动是否ok？
<ubuntutalk> [paul] 谢谢你的回复。你是指X的配置么(xorg.conf?)怎么确认驱动是否ok?能够修复么？
<alvin_rxg> paul: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntutalk> [paul] alvin_rxg: log文件里记录的修改时间是昨天（就是我备份的时候的文件），Xorg.0.log文件并没有被更新
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你又在建设国家？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 建设我们亲爱的祖国～
<ubuntutalk> 杜盛 的昵称已更改为 花生。
<alvin_rxg> paul, can u start your X manually?
<alvin_rxg> paul? 鹰巢呼叫 Paul
<ubuntutalk> [paul] sorry, I am kind of a newbie. After selecting the entry displayed on Grub, it hangs with a flashing cursor. I don't even have a shell. How can I start my X manually in this case?
<alvin_rxg> paul,  进入 tty 模式了么？ 可以用 root 登录么？
<alvin_rxg> 不如重头来一遍。这个从 virtualbox 拿来的东西不适合
<ubuntutalk> [paul] 好的，谢谢，那天想一面干点别的事情（必须在win下）一面装机器，就用virtualBox装了，想看看能不能恢复到裸机上。
<alvin_rxg> 如果你可以关闭 gdm 之类的东西的话，可以进入 tty 手动启动再安装需要的驱动
<ubuntutalk> [paul] 好的，谢谢。
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 有什么办法让awesome的工具条透明么。。。
<alvin_rxg> ubuntutalk: xcmpmgr
<alvin_rxg> 好像错了。。
<alvin_rxg> xcompmgr
<alvin_rxg> @枫叶+饭团
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 但是怎么让工具条透明呢。。。
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 不知道在哪里写啊～，～
<alvin_rxg> xcompmgr & ; transset-df
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 啊哈？
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 透明我知道怎么搞，我现在只想知道上面的工具栏透明。。。
<alvin_rxg> transset 点击上边的工具条……
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 哦，明白了
<tigger___> g 2
<alvin_rxg> hi 美国人
<gebjgd> pps linux版本太强了
<gebjgd> 随便看美剧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我都不知道是继续看代码还是看电视好…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看pps
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 每个月送我25块，我就看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是有流量么
<alvin_rxg> 不够的呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 隔一天看一部电影就够了
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: guy, socket 编程俺不会啊…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: c socket 有啥好的书嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 最好多点实例的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看网上的例子
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 烦，昨晚落枕了，不想思考了
<Guest66110>  06:25
<ubuntutalk> [高程] 早
<knownbad> test测试
<Guest66110> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍟ 
<knownbad> 反倒你的最后一字乱码了。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-25
<ofan> knownbad: 觉得nexus 7如何
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 坐等大雨的来临。。。
<knownbad> 应该不错吧？  我有Galaxy Nexus蛮好的。
<ofan> 16g的脱销了都
<ofan> 犹豫要不要入手一个
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 有钱就买一个呗。。。
<ubuntutalk> [blambin] 没钱..
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 。。。
<knownbad> 不止Google卖啊。  其他的有些正打折中呢。
<ofan> knownbad: 其他的都好贵
<ofan> 只有google的最低价
<ofan> 其他的都是黄牛
<knownbad> 不是吧？
<ofan> knownbad: 哪里有卖16g的？
<knownbad> 附近的Microcenter已到货了。
<ofan> 还想再等等ipad mini
<knownbad> 希望你娶老婆不是这样等。
<ofan> 不过据说nexus 7硬件有点问题
<ofan> knownbad: .............
<ofan> knownbad:能等到更好的也值了
<knownbad> 但是你年轻不多用些等到老了好又如何？
<ofan> 唉 也是
<ofan> 尼玛这钱现在不用就得交公了
<knownbad> 女人是水果，没越久越好的。
<ofan> nnnd 刚刚看到这个 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/198406.htm
<Guest66110> ofan ⇪ ti: [视频]原来Nexus 7还是个求婚利器_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<knownbad> 说是像酒的大多是骗人。
<ofan> knownbad: 女人是酒，有的纯有的假纯(甲醇)
<knownbad> 反正4core的没几个，先买来就没不好。
<ofan> 但现在没16g的
<ofan> 8g买来实际也就6g左右
<knownbad> 我要单身就买但现在得吧钱留着防老婆吵着要iphone5.
<ofan> XD 悲剧
<knownbad> 家里装个wifi+nas就可以了。  家用的cloud.
<ofan> knownbad: 签约的很便宜吧
<knownbad> 但现在签约的不划算了。
<knownbad> 按着流量的话那还的了。
<knownbad> Empathy现在已蛮好用了。
<ofan> knownbad: 据说买nexus 7送nexus q
<ofan> knownbad: 我也觉得不划算，我现在一个月话费才20左右，换att得40+
<ubuntutalk> [毛建坤] ??
<knownbad> 唉，搞到最后除了出外直接在家里用VoIP.
<knownbad> ofan: http://goo.gl/fRurg
<ofan> nas也不便宜
<Guest66110> knownbad,啥网址y IKEA | Store Locator
<knownbad> 马草尼，这是松鼠？
<ofan> 而且我这设备太多，wifi带宽就比较低
<ofan> Guest66110: kk?
<knownbad> 再慢也比对外的cloud快吧？
<ofan> 差不多的速度
<ofan> knownbad: 有啥nas好推荐
<knownbad> 就在router上外接个esata或是usb external hd就好了。
<ofan> 我路由连ethernet接口都没
<ofan> 便携式的
<knownbad> 或是弄个小机子当router+nas。
<ofan> 本来想搞rasp pi当路由
<knownbad> 哦，那等特价时买个。
<knownbad> 不卡就行了。
<ofan> 应该不会
<knownbad> 得当25孝给老婆快递螃蟹去。 Bye.
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<sjd_zeus> /?
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 我想给awesome写一个判断capslock状态的函数，求思路
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 冒泡…
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 发现个grabber函数。。。。
<byzantium> 有人在吗
<byzantium> 有用过putty的吗？
<Guest66110> byzantium, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<byzantium> 大家早呐
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] 有人在，用过 putty
<byzantium> putty
<byzantium> 我在用putty传递参数的时候 没反映
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] 在学校里都是用 putty 连接 unix-center 的
<byzantium> putty ..... -m test.sh
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] putty
<byzantium> linux端不执行 test.sh的命令
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] putty 可以用参数吗？
<byzantium> 这是为什么呀
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] 传参好像要用 plink 吧
<byzantium> 可以的
<roylez_> ifvwm: 神早
<netw0rm> zhao, yunfan_super2, yandong, xhh, woju, vincent_wang, urlgrabber, ubuntutalk:hi
<vincent_wang> netw0rm: hi
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] hi
<yandong> netw0rm: hi
<ubuntutalk> [小猫薄荷] hi all
<netw0rm> freebsd下也可以做mac开发吗
<netw0rm> 貌似有xcode呢
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] xcode
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] linux
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 有没
<netw0rm> i don't know.
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] 按理说
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] 没有
<wanzong> 大家好
<Guest66110> wanzong, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<ifvwm> roylez: 有啥好事情没
<wanzong> 想问一下，为什么我每次安装软件是总是遇到qmail的问题？
<wanzong> 看了很多帖子 但是还是没有解决
<wanzong> 哪位大神能够帮忙解决下？
<piggybox> netw0rm: xcode只能装在mac里啊
<ifvwm> 估计都以为，软件不要钱的，不要注册的。
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] ...
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 他妈的，mame老是段错误，
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 重新编译一下看看能不能用
<netw0rm> 有没有大神用过freebsd呀
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 我靠，在这个水群里谈这种严肃的东西。。。。
<netw0rm> 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 这么早？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 呱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 蛋
<netw0rm> shit
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 我觉得，日常使用的话，freebsd可能不如linux好用，主要是驱动的限制，服务器的话，听说很不错。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 啪...
 * MeaCulpa 忽然发觉shell好难...
<ucbs> 你们好啊
<netw0rm> freebsd据说性能优越，但是默认好像没什么软件，连桌面环境都没有，个人使用当然麻烦了，除非有大神用。
<ucbs> 问个问题如何登入leet irc 啊
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] freebsd只是学习曲线比较陡峭而已，学会了就觉得很简单了。。。。
<netw0rm> 为什么我觉的ubuntu有时候会卡窗口
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 不卡不正常
<netw0rm> 好像utility不稳定啊
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 因为它本来就卡。。。
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: 干的人少，自然rock-solid
<netw0rm> 窗口真的不如win
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] 那你想要怎么
<ubuntutalk> [chen luo] æ ·
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 直接用win吧…
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 我支持你:-D
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo MeaCulpa roylez
<netw0rm> 还有chrome逛占内存
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 就是，喜欢用什么就用什么吧，不必在意其他
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 嗯
<netw0rm> 也不稳定
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] chrome 无视…
<hamo> gfrog 在公司？
<roylez_> gfrog: 棍尔刮
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] chrome很好用啊  比firefox强
<netw0rm> 个人觉得linux强大之处在命令行
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 继续无视chrome
<netw0rm> 后台处理能力优越
<MeaCulpa> chrome UI差，一如Google其他产品
<gfrog> hamo: .
<roylez_> netw0rm: 强大之处在于用户懒惰
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 命令行 还是那些喷子 最喜欢喷的
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾乐
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 强大的东西必然附带着强大的复杂性，或者好听一点叫灵活性。。。
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 觉得好就用，觉得不好赶紧换…
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 吐槽无用…
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] firefox的ui也不杂滴啊
<netw0rm> kde好像强加上去的
<MeaCulpa> ubuntutalk: firefox ui不咋的，但是插件可以多改点
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 看惯了就可以了，吐的吐的就习惯了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/aix/freeSoftware/aixtoolbox/docs/cmdsdiff_index.html
<ubuntutalk> [哆啦比猫] 说实话我还是比较喜欢 Chrome UI
<netw0rm> 不如集成进内核的稳定
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 从来不换皮
<MeaCulpa> webkit sux
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 只用原生的那一款…
<netw0rm> 比如mac和微软
<hamo> roylez_: 折腾席...
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] firefox也开始攀版本号了  唉
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 都让chrome带坏  了
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] esr毫无压力…
<netw0rm> 跟风chrome
<netw0rm> 恩
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 那帮哥们在irc里面聊的火热，我们当机器人，是不是有点扯
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 呃…
<netw0rm> 谁
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] bot挺好…
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 不扯  我们就是机器大军
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 他们才是…
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] ircbot
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 不解释…
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 他们看咱们 是gtalkbot
<ifvwm> irc都不会上的，难怪叫厚脸。
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 大家都是BOT。。。
<ifvwm> 这帮小白
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] ==。
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 所以谁也别说谁
<ifvwm> 尤其那饭团
<huntxu> 神發作了
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 神 发威了
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 神病发了。。。
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 不是不会上，我喜欢扯淡，irc太严肃了。。。
<Guest66110> ubuntutalk:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ifvwm> 破饭团
<ifvwm> 好吧，死了吧。
 * hamo ...
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 再来个QQ BOT。。。
<ubuntutalk> [枫叶饭团] 全都给我互通。。
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 这里挺好…还能互通…我喜欢…
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] irc，gtalk，xmpp
<ubuntutalk> [厚脸王] 用irc就的使用专门的irc软件，用pidgin或empathy那只是凑活
<ubuntutalk> [vic wang] 只从发现有这个bot 果断删除irc 不犹豫
<ubuntutalk> [无泪の城] 都在…
 * gfrog 我了个去，Guest发威了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 公司有些人不知是无知还是自大，说到UNIX就认为是AIX.
 * hamo 猜猜这是谁？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 昨天老板说道，AIX在10年前还只是市场第四的商业UNIX
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: roylez_ 盲目自我感觉良好而已
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 无知而已...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 国人的普遍现象，华为里这种货更多。
 * hamo UNIX的正宗应该是Solaris吧？
<roylez_> hamo: unix渣渣，死光光最好
<hamo> roylez_: 老人家要尊重历史...
 * gfrog 上次有个华为的二逼给我打电话，问我现在在哪家公司，我说某帽，丫直接就在电话里说，那好，华为比某帽强的多呢。这种二逼，不光弱智，还没情商，就算华为真比某帽强，电话里也不能这么说吧。
<netw0rm> 。。。
<ifvwm> 是强些嘛。lol
<maplebeats> 神我来了
<netw0rm> 面子
<ifvwm> 欺负你破帽子。咋的。
<ifvwm> maplebeats: ....
<gfrog> ifvwm: 强就强被，md在业务电话里这么只说，只有sb干得出来。
<maplebeats> 我就知道你
<roylez_> gfrog: 华为...
<hamo> roylez_: 华为肿么了？
<gfrog> roylez_: 丫在我眼里已经成为二逼集中营了。
<maplebeats> 为了证明神范病了。。。我跑这么远来看你
<roylez_> hamo: 2B为
<ifvwm> maplebeats: 小小白。一边去。
<ofan> Guest66110: good job
<roylez_> gfrog: 比起排资论辈的国企，还是敲骨吸髓的外企来得厚道
<hamo> roylez_: +1
<gfrog> roylez_: 嗯。
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 神，来吧，告诉我怎么关掉irc这恶心的弹窗以及这个logout login消息
<netw0rm> 都要命啊
<gfrog> GNUdog: 狗狗。
<GNUdog> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<ifvwm> maplebeats: 小白，irc是协议，没窗口啥事情。
<ifvwm> roylez_: 你个假洋鬼子
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 那就是你弹的我
<roylez_> ifvwm: 你个衰神
<gfrog> GNUdog: 竟然有时间irc呢。
<adam8157> hamo: MeaCulpa gfrog GNUdog 早啊
<GNUdog> gfrog: 嗯？还不是你 mention 我的
<ifvwm> 居然敢宣传18m这样的外企。
<roylez_> GNUdog: 鸡狗早啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋～
<GNUdog> roylez_: 去死
<roylez_> .....
<gfrog> GNUdog: 额。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<hamo> GNUdog: 基狗百忙之中来临幸你啦 adam8157
<GNUdog> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<roylez_> GNUdog: 最近忙啥呢？
<GNUdog> roylez_: IELTS
<roylez_> GNUdog: ....
<hamo> GNUdog: 啥时候考？
<GNUdog> hamo: 你猜～
<roylez_> GNUdog: 基狗要变洋狗了...
<GNUdog> roylez_: -.-||
 * GNUdog 快被 IELTS 搞死了
<hamo> GNUdog: 别忘了领个洋马回来...
<netw0rm> gdog要移民
<Guest66110> 新 新闻和通知 • GNOME欲创建自己的Linux发行版本：GNOME OS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382080 我们都知道GNOME 现今最流行桌面环境之一，许多流行的Linux发行版，包括Ubuntu（尽管Ubuntu现在使用Unity，但是都是基于Gnome 3）。如今Gnome宣称要创建自己的Linux发行版本：GNOME OS。 Quote: 现在基 …
<hamo> Guest66110: 你是小k?
<maplebeats> 机器人改名了。。。
<ucbs>  你们好啊怎样在windxp上运行leetirc 啊 谢谢
<ifvwm> GNUdog: 到啥国家去开放？
<ifvwm> 开放狗
<GNUdog> ifvwm: 不知道呢
<maplebeats> ucbs: 什么破玩意啊
<netw0rm> 区安哥拉
<ifvwm> 难道投飞镖，世界地图上选国家？ GNUdog 草。。。厉害。
<ucbs> 这个群的一个人给我介绍的我说我的系统不能安装weechat
<ucbs> 他就介绍了这个给我
<netw0rm> andirc吧
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 雅思小哥
<netw0rm> webirc
<ofan> 雅思小哥?
<netw0rm> 你们都在哪发财
<netw0rm> 某冒
<netw0rm> 某为？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋大神，求讲解 ASLR
<ofan> netw0rm: 红毛 华为
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥是aslr
<ofan> 红帽
<hamo> GNUdog: 好好背你的单词
 * GNUdog 看到一个RH的…
<GNUdog> hamo: 蛤蟆大神，求讲解
<hamo> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> 那几个公式看的我茫茫的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥是aslr
<CyrusYzGTt> 支持 firefox thunderbird
<GNUdog> adam8157: Address Space layout Radomization
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest66110§ ..kk 你又改名字了？？
<adam8157> GNUdog: gaoji
<maplebeats> firefox?算了嘛。。。已经堕落了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 装吧你
<hamo> GNUdog: 不背你的单词看这个干吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 支持 firefox thunderbird opera xchat gmlive
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这有啥好讲的... 安全措施而已
<GNUdog> hamo: 你管我，我消遣不行啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 支持 firefox thunderbird opera xchat gmlive selinux
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ GNUdog
<GNUdog> adam8157: 求讲解那几个蛋疼的公式
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还有公式? gaoji
<GNUdog> hamo: lol
<archl> 消遣
 * GNUdog 看雅思看的郁闷了，就会默默的打开 Windows，然后用一个不常用的 QQ，然后叫上三五好友，以低级别身份去 LoL 上虐菜
<netw0rm> dota吧
<netw0rm> lol不看好
<archl> GNUdog: 雅思要考多少分哦
<netw0rm> 上11
<netw0rm> 我带你
<archl> GNUdog: 如果7.5以上的话，你好颓废。
<GNUdog> archl: A类6.5，G类6.0，任选其一
<archl> GNUdog: 哦。那你肯定考G类了。。。
<GNUdog> archl: 想先考考A类玩玩
<netw0rm> 谁玩dota
<archl> GNUdog: 像我这样讨厌流行文化的才去考A类。
<archl> GNUdog: 去大家拿？
<netw0rm> aobama
<liweisheng_> 为什么打开来好慢呀
<GNUdog> archl: 待定
<GNUdog> adam8157: 想念公司的咖啡了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 公司的咖啡不好喝啊...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 关键是不用自己搞
<GNUdog> 方便
<GNUdog> 现在还要自己烧水什么的，囧
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<liweisheng_> 大家在这里都聊什么问题呀
<NoIE> 各位好，我的网站使用的是phpBB 论坛，但是后来觉得不太好用。
<archl> GNUdog: 。
<NoIE> 我想自己编写一个论坛。
<archl> GNUdog: 你是刚毕业？
<NoIE> 请问，我是使用 php 好还是 python 好？
<maplebeats> python
<GNUdog> archl: 对
<adam8157> archl: 你要回来 他要去
<jiam> 晕 会啥用啥
<GNUdog> 打 LoL 去。。
<archl> GNUdog: 去美利坚或大家拿好了
<NoIE> 我想自己编写一个论坛。
<NoIE> 请问，我是使用 php 好还是 python 好？
<GNUdog> archl: 不想考 GRE、C国现在移民又比较麻烦
<jiam> 会啥用啥
<NoIE> jiam: 两个都不会。。。
<archl> GNUdog: 。。。
<roylez_> hamo: arch的zsh已经更新到5.0了
<jiam> 那还是php吧
<liweisheng_> 为什么要自己写呀
<jiam> 中文资料多
<jiam> python的中文资料太少哦
<netw0rm> discuss吧
<maplebeats> jiam: python的中文资料多啊
<gfrog> GNUdog: 那个国家雅思分这么低呀。。 枫叶国？
<netw0rm> 省劲
<jiam> 跟php比
<archl> gfrog: 新加坡？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋，贵组会测试kernel的kvm部分嘛？
<maplebeats> jiam: 可能是我眼花了把英文也看成中文了？=，=
<gfrog> archl: 新加皮直接说汉语得了。
<GNUdog> gfrog: 留学分要的高，其他的都低
<NoIE> netw0rm: 我的论坛功能比较简单，只要能发贴、能屏蔽广告就好了。
<gfrog> GNUdog: 袋鼠国不是移民都要7分了么。
<NoIE> netw0rm: 以前用 phpBB 搭建的论坛，因为广告太多，被我给关了。
<hamo> roylez_: 鄙视用zsh的...
<archl> GNUdog: 是全7分。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里会, 别人不会, 我只是简单跑跑, 遇到bug时测测
<ifvwm> hamo: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋...
<maplebeats> 。。。用zsh怎么也被 鄙视～。～
<GNUdog> gfrog: G类，很随意
<GNUdog> archl: 476是6.0喔
<ifvwm> 你跟乐乐有仇？ hamo
<GNUdog> Australia
 * NoIE php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python php python
 * adam8157 375
<gfrog> adam8157: 这样。。。 我在想要不要直接测测kvm的系统调用呢。。。
<ifvwm> NoIE: 小傻。php是perl风格的。和py扯一起。。。
<maplebeats> 我就知道神要出来扯perl
<ifvwm> maplebeats: momo
<NoIE> ifvwm: 我比较菜，想选一个简单的、速度快的。
<gfrog> ifvwm: NoIE perl php python -> 3p
<imadper> gfrog gaoji
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<jiam> 简单速度快 web 就php了
<ifvwm> NoIE: 知道不是给人看，只是自己用。当然php嘛。
<ifvwm> 哪里轮到py
 * GNUdog 虐菜去了
<archl> GNUdog: 哦，反正其实我从来没关注过。。。
<jiam> python 几个web框架就够你折腾的
<maplebeats> zsh-5.0.0-2
<archl> GNUdog: 从来就没看过那些移民条款。。。都是道听途说
<hamo> roylez_: 被我伤害了？
<maplebeats> jiam: 小论坛web.py足够了
 * gfrog kvm里好多pv的代码呢。 
<NoIE> ifvwm: jiam: 好的，我用 php，我以为 python 会比 php 速度快。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 城管光环
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<archl> 。
<maplebeats> 啊。。。网速变慢了！
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席乃肿么木有喊”我是希曼？“
 * gfrog 竟然跑了。
<archl> adam8157: 蛋蛋你拉住谁了。
<adam8157> archl: huh?
<archl> adam8157: 谁被你真的拖进公司没逃走的
<adam8157> archl: 啥意思...
<archl> adam8157: 看来这里“前 RH ”的好多
<adam8157> archl: å°±hamo
<archl> adam8157: 哦
<archl> adam8157:  GNUdog不是？
<MeaCulpa> RH
<adam8157> archl: 哦 他也是
<netw0rm> NoIE:用dz程序不行了。
<NoIE> netw0rm: 好用吗？
<NoIE> netw0rm: 我想要一个轻量级的，没有积分、没有个人空间的那种。
<netw0rm> 你去discuss！论坛看看
<adam8157> NoIE: v2ex 那种如何 开源的
<NoIE> netw0rm: 好的。
<NoIE> adam8157: 我去了解一下。
<netw0rm> http://www.discuz.net/forum.php?gid=1
<Guest66110> netw0rm,啥网址y Discuz! 交流与讨论 - Discuz! 官方站 - Powered by Discuz!
<netw0rm> ucenter也不错
<gfrog> imadper: @@
<archl> Destine: 哦，忘记了，你需要我带什么东西回去吗？
<ifvwm> archl: 我要树袋熊。
<archl> ifvwm: 。
<ifvwm> molfli
<adam8157> archl: 吃货会要袋鼠肉
<netw0rm> 你在米国？
<netw0rm> 带把枪吧
<archl> 。
<ifvwm> http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CGAQtwIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQnJb5YnJLJs&ei=gmIPUNzYCI_krAfb5oC4AQ&usg=AFQjCNFKwOXWMC7NoKtlB125cFMPJ6QJYQ
<archl> ifvwm: 带啥。带本破书给你？
<archl> ifvwm: 印刷专业书。。。
<ofan> netw0rm: 带枪把自己蹦了？
<ifvwm> 看。。。啥书。
<netw0rm> 是他崩不是我崩
<ifvwm> mofli 还是 molfli? archl
<archl> ifvwm: 我都不知道。
<archl> ifvwm: google得到的。是 mofli？
<archl> ifvwm: 那是西班牙的。。。
<archl> ifvwm: 我觉得根本没几个本土意识强烈的oz会知道
<ifvwm> mofli
<archl> ifvwm: 。。。
<archl> ifvwm: 自己画一个。
<ifvwm> 要养
<archl> ifvwm: 让儿子自己画游戏玩
<wangmd21> 各位好，我有个问题关于OEM安装的。
<archl> adam8157: 你要袋鼠皮么。
<adam8157> archl: 啊?
<archl> adam8157: 看样不要
<adam8157> archl: 用来干啥
<Guest66110> 新 初学者园地 • 那个，问下，怎么修改用户密码啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382089 那个，问下，怎么修改用户密码啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 raozhenyu — 2012-07-25 11:09
<archl> adam8157: 随意你想怎么用。。。
<archl> adam8157: 我对此无提议
<wangmd21> 在输入 oem-config-prepare 并reboot后，会进行语言、时区、键盘的选择和新建用户。但我想直接进入新建用户
<namoamitabuddha> kk 怎么变成 Guest 了
<archl> adam8157: 昨天晚上装了 windows 8.
<wangmd21> 跳过语言、时区和键盘的选择
<archl> adam8157: 一直不断读硬盘。。。
<ifvwm> 袋鼠皮，可以用来包蛋。
<adam8157> archl: 没用过...
<archl> adam8157: 纯粹超级草图的玩意啊。
<archl> adam8157: 方块无限
<archl> adam8157: 可以虚拟个试试。。。找不到东西南北的
<archl> 不是边缘就是角落。
<ifvwm> 安装尺寸多大的
<ifvwm> 破flash，居然搞得系统侧栏花屏。
<archl> ifvwm:  3.7GB的64bit iso
<ifvwm> 这溢出无限啊
<ifvwm> 太大了。archl
<archl> ifvwm: 哦。是 3.3GB
<maplebeats> 神居然还用flash啊
<archl> ifvwm: 不管怎么样，debian下刻了一张 DVD，然后和我的debian以及fedora说byebye了。。。
<archl> ifvwm: 回归ubuntu，放移动硬盘上，要带走了
<archl> 台式机就不拿了——
<ifvwm> 你盗版win8?
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 推荐 gNewSence
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 推荐 gNewSense
<ifvwm> maplebeats: 你要看看？
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 看撒啊
<ifvwm> http://v.ku6.com/show/kVT8_TlVS6sQ735d.html
<Guest66110> ifvwm,啥网址y Kaola Mofli 树袋熊毛福利 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<archl> ifvwm: windows 8 测试的，直接从微软要
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 什么？
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 问 Google
<ifvwm> ms估计要死了。
<namoamitabuddha> ms 要死了？
<archl> ifvwm: 以前windows 7也是这样
<Destine> archl, 我想想呀。
<ifvwm> 界面大改，必定丢很多用户。
<archl> ifvwm: 现在微软都是利用人来测试bug。提前1年多发
<archl> ifvwm: office啥的都测试呢
<archl> ifvwm: 微软有广告宣传找人测试
<netw0rm> win8显卡驱动不好搞
<namoamitabuddha> 提前限制用户的自由
<archl> ifvwm: 认真的想要wp用户而不是桌面用户——
<netw0rm> 我装了独显至今不能用
<archl> ifvwm: 因为手机的用户更能付钱啊。
<imadper> gfrog 啥?~
<imadper> gfrog 一直没看irc...
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 呃。你要自由，就要从本质看。
<maplebeats> 微软应该提高windows的价格。。。
<netw0rm> 现在玩游戏超不爽
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/microsoft.html
<Guest66110> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Is Microsoft the Great Satan? - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<archl> 玩游戏不需要显卡。
<ifvwm> 乱说吧。只有游戏要显卡。
<netw0rm> 集显弱爆的说
<netw0rm> 玩dota都卡
<archl> ifvwm: 游戏太宽泛了。可以玩纸牌吗。
<ofan> 微软不让员工看任何gpl的东西
<namoamitabuddha> Microsoft has announced that if computer makers wish to distribute machines with the Windows 8 compatibility logo, they will have to implement a measure called "Secure Boot." However, it is currently up for grabs whether this technology will live up to its name, or will instead earn the name Restricted Boot.
<archl> ifvwm: 我哥不满意我不测试他的nexus 7，直接开机后就放在盒子里不用了。
<ifvwm> 我可记得纸牌，玩完的时候，动态收牌，机器会卡死。
<ofan> archl: 卖给我吧
<archl> ifvwm: 我说的是不用电脑啊
<archl> ofan: 自己从美国买
<namoamitabuddha> 这个要更新了 http://en.windows7sins.org/
<Guest66110> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Windows 7 Sins — The case against Microsoft and proprietary software
<ifvwm> 。。。 nnnnd
<ofan> archl: 美国没16g的
<archl> ofan: 只是卖光了而已
<archl> ofan: 再等一段时间
<ofan> archl: 等不了了
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 小孩子
<ofan> archl: 澳洲有没有16g的
<ifvwm> 带2只mofli幼崽吧。
<archl> ofan: 我没看啊。
<ofan> archl: 看看
<archl> ofan: 统一从google订购的
<ofan> archl: 你填我地址就行了
<ofan> 如果有的话
<archl> ofan: 可以买了啊。
<archl> ofan: 你再去试试
<ofan> archl: 我这不行
<archl> ofan: 哦，不过你那里便宜很多
<ofan> archl: 你那多少
<archl> ofan:  AU$299.00
<\rs> imadper: http://www.madper.com/blog/madper/
<Guest66110> \rs,啥网址y madper
<archl> ofan: 运费 $20
<ofan> archl: 美元多少
<ofan> 8g的太小了
<netw0rm> 可以插卡不是
<ofan> 不能
<archl> ofan:  差不多吧
<netw0rm> 不过我手机都16g的
<netw0rm> 内置存储
<netw0rm> mb860
<ifvwm> 蛋疼的手机。
<netw0rm> 现在很便宜
<archl> ofan:  US $324
<ifvwm> 浪费嘛
<archl> ifvwm: 我手机内置 32GB
<netw0rm> 就是rom迟迟不更新4.0
<netw0rm> .....
<archl> ifvwm: 可以插卡 32 GB
<ifvwm> 手机上，基本跑不鸟多少
<netw0rm> 你哪个型号
<archl> ifvwm: 跑 tuxpaint 和 gcompris
<ifvwm> 额。你那破手机哦。还不死掉。忘记了。
<ifvwm> 可以inkscape不
<netw0rm> 要我说干脆买个4.3的大手机得了
<ifvwm> 上500点node，我本本都卡死半天。
<archl> ifvwm: 试过，跑不动。
<archl> ifvwm: 太慢
<netw0rm> 配置不输平板
<archl> ifvwm: 要跑 inkscape，需要定制版本的平板。。。最好，有笔
<netw0rm> 回来刷cm10
<ifvwm> 平板也不信
<netw0rm> 就是nexs7mini了
<archl> ifvwm: 开发版本的已经快2年了，还没发呢。
<ifvwm> 忘记了。我要买一个超小的机箱的。
<archl> ifvwm: 拖的像gimp了
<archl> ifvwm: 要16核心的平板大概就好了
<netw0rm> 还可以搞个双系统
<archl> netw0rm: 双 firefox 真没意思
<archl> firefox os。。。真失败
<netw0rm> en
<Guest66110> 新 初学者园地 • 高手请进，apt-get dist-upgrade报错， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382092 root@molic-ProLiant-DL380-G5-compute1:/var/OpTest/devstack# apt-get dist-upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您也许需要运行“apt-get -f install”来修正上面 …
<archl> 做的什么样不好，和andorid一样破。。。
<ifvwm> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1&id=16518504292&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<Guest66110> ifvwm,啥网址y 联想 Q180 台式机 客厅电脑 htpc 迷你主机 小电脑 全高清 整机-tmall.com天猫
<archl> ifvwm: 本来acer和asus都做这种小电脑超好的。
<hamo> adam8157: 你去公司没？
<ifvwm> 你推荐一个？
<archl> ifvwm: 国内似乎没那些型号
<hiei> htpc 还是没啥好的
<archl> Destine: 。
<hiei> http://www.tvxhd.com/TViX6600.htm
<Guest66110> hiei,啥网址y TVIX TVX HD M-6600N PLUS+高清播放机
<roylez> hamo: 早啊
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 今天帝都又有暴雨...
<roylez> hamo: 帝都的稻子要丰收了呢
<hamo> roylez: 怕怕...
<roylez> hamo: 没事，你跟基蛙都两栖的
<hamo> roylez: ...
<Guest66110> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个git方面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382093 如图右边文件夹里都是类似左边文件夹的文件名，而且代码部分也大部分相同，只有些许不同。每次更新的时候，是不是它只修改其中右边一个基础文件夹的代码，然后其他文件夹所有相同的代码自动修改 …
<hamo> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/9c1e8021gw1dv8x7bn7cyj.jpg
<archl> hamo: 要救下蛋蛋哦。
<hamo> archl: 蛋蛋会游泳...不行他可以把自己分成两半浮在水面上...
<archl> hamo: 我发现一包糖果中没有糖。
<\rs> microcai: 总结了一下：http://maskray.tk/posts/2012-07-25-svt13117ecs-gentoo.html
<Guest66110> \rs ⇪ t: SVT13117ECS上Gentoo安装记(含内核配置)
<microcai> \rs:  intel 的 watch dog 应该是 ICO
<microcai> \rs:  intel 的 watch dog 应该是 TCO
<microcai> \rs:  ... 额，对的诶，呵呵
<\rs> microcai: Intel TCO Timer/Watchdog ?
<\rs> microcai: 这个没发现用途
<microcai> \rs:  有
<microcai> \rs:  http://microcai.is-programmer.com/2012/7/13/systemd-adm-15.34488.html 我翻译了
<Guest66110> microcai ⇪ ti: systemd 手册之 15 ： 看门狗 - 菜菜博士 - 在网络的家
<roylez> Guest66110: 基蛋蛋？
<hamo> roylez: 这是小k...
<roylez> hamo: .
<\rs> microcai: util-linux 无 wdctrl
<MeaCulpa> microcai: "我们systemd是给这么三类人用的： 嵌入式佬、桌面用户和服务器佬"
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这三类，概括了几乎所有人...
<cfy>   microcai: ....
<ofan> systemd用户撸过
<cfy> microcai: 我水的还没用过看门狗。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: systemd....这货跟udev基上，不知道将来是神马状况
<MeaCulpa> 还没上systemd
<MeaCulpa> udev 到182+我已经够头痛了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: udev你敢不用么
<microcai> \rs:  util-linux-2.20 有
<microcai> \rs:  util-linux-2.22  有
<microcai> \rs:  搞错，呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: grub2咱可以说不用，大不了去玩syslinux和lilo
<microcai> roylez:  systemd 本来就是  udev 开发者开发的
<microcai> roylez:  udev -> kay systemd -> kay & lennart
<ofan> systemd是个移植
<microcai> roylez:  kay 和 lennart 本来就有 那个倾向，哈哈
<ofan> mac上的launchd的linux版
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 对Gentoo来说，systemd 在管理简易度上，提升不大
<microcai> ofan:  yeah
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  大
<ofan> microcai: 要是有个gui配置工具就好了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那些烂Distro提升大很多
<adam8157> hamo: 当然在公司
<ofan> launchd用的感觉挺繁琐
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  对 Gentoo 来说，舍不得自己的孩子 openrc 死， ubuntu 舍不得 upstart 死。 所以顽固不化
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gentoo这种不适合一般桌面用户
<microcai> ofan:  systemd-ui 本就有
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那是
<hamo> adam8157: 今天有大雨诶...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  我们为了启动速度禁用一度服务， systemd  可以让我们不需要去禁用服务来提升启动速度
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 很多Gentoo用户，从baselayout1到openrc都纠结了半天
<adam8157> hamo: 于是呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在家从163更新软件，平均速度3M/s以上，在公司，平均速度5k/s左右波动
<hamo> adam8157: 居然不WFH。。
<adam8157> hamo: 工作态度!
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 启动速度？谁在乎启动速度...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gentoo 没有 arch 那种魄力可以不顾用户死活
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...
<roylez> hamo: 是为了前台去的吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 高度并行化启动和service管理，这的需求本身就和unix/linux没太大关系
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 管理和使用方便
<hamo> adam8157: 哥受不了了...changwei怎么还不给我打电话啊！！！
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 只有windows足够强大到每天可以重启几百此
<ofan> 调试也方便，容错好
<MeaCulpa> ofan: linux要毛启动速度，只有没搞定休眠的笔记本娃娃
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 关键支持服务间依赖等很多高级功能
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩linux/unix本来就是能不重启尽量不重启。关键是要做好依赖管理，就有价值了
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得wcong还说招实习生呢这岗...
<hamo> adam8157: 哪个实习生能等这么长时间...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  你就像开 QQ 的人不理解为何有人花几千万买劳斯莱斯
<adam8157> hamo: 你打电话问问不就完了...
<hamo> adam8157: 给你个机会...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 就linux这架构，重启几次就挂了
<ofan> init想找个错误日志都难，管理比较混乱，依赖全靠手动指定启动顺序
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 喜欢重启的，还是用windows好
<adam8157> hamo: 你盯上我们公司的妹子, 别老赖我...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们公司还有妹子？
<bluezd> 什么情况
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 比例很高
<microcai> hamo:  不会是  adam8157 的上司吧，那个你别和他抢
<adam8157> bluezd: å¿«ä¹°
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 無視頻無真相
<hamo> microcai: 抢不起...
<microcai> hamo:  从我第一天看到 adam8157 的时候我就知道他看上他上司了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 默哀
 * MeaCulpa 痛
 * hamo 啧啧...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 误杀
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> 自从不玩UO很久没有原地满血复活的感觉了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，我下次装系统，干掉openrc, 纯systemd
<ofan> microcai: 现在阿达姆踢人目标转移到你身上了
<Guest66110> 新 初学者园地 • bumblebee你们是拿来禁用n卡的还是切换显卡用的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382096 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 走折去 — 2012-07-25 12:13
<ofan> bumblebee...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 就怕Gentoo 有Dev舍不得
<CyrusYzGTt> bumblebee用來使用獨立顯卡用的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  肯定舍不得的啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  明确表示用  systemd 他就不干 gentoo dev 了
<microcai> ofan:  徒弟莫怕
<ofan> adam8157: k他
<microcai> ofan: 妖精来了给你挡着
<microcai> \rs: 还是去 gentoo-cn 吧
<ofan> microcai: 猴子才挡怪
<microcai> ofan:  -.- 妖精都是猴子亲戚
<imadper> ofan: 大坚果也可以
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Debian也明确表示完全排斥systemd
<ofan> 所以debian进化不了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  debian 有啥亲儿子不？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: RH这种，我看几年之内不会动
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不，没有吧
<ofan> 历史的车轮是无情的
<MeaCulpa> 还有systemd是个纯粹的linux only
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gentoo 有亲儿子所以不动啊， ubuntu 也有亲儿子不动啊， debian 有什么啊！
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  arch  没亲儿子都得动
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 车轮，很难说
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  如果 debian 为了玩具 bsd 而放弃 linux 只能是他们的可惜
<ofan> MeaCulpa: we'll see
<MeaCulpa> ofan: linux社区的强势，还得看RH这样的主怎么想
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  bsd 早该死了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: rh管好企业的，我们是桌面用户
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，但愿
<ofan> 都是win里跑出来的难民
<microcai> ofan:  rh 也管桌面
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 管企业的会培养很多打手
<microcai>  ofan 桌面靠 ubuntu 是成不了气候的
<ofan> microcai: 我没见过
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 管企业的会培养很多打手, 打手会散布于网络，论坛，学校
<ofan> microcai: ubuntu已经成气候了
<microcai> ofan:  kms 是  rh 的吧.  systemd 是 rh 的吧 gnome 是 rh 的吧
<microcai> ofan: 离开了 gnome 的 ubuntu 就是个渣
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 如果RH哪天给我国大学生发枕头...
<ofan> kubuntu撸过
<MeaCulpa> AndLinux撸
<microcai> ofan:  kbuntu ? lol ....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: kubuntu, 没爹的孩子
<ofan> 不用笑 肯多kde用户都选择kubuntu
<microcai> ofan:  kde 用户多数是用 arch ... ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: KDE用户用屁股都能想到go SUSE
<imadper> ofan: 天天崩溃吧... 多年前用过kubuntu..
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  no , arch
<ofan> no no
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不会吧...arch...被人蒙蔽中邪了吧
<imadper> ofan: suse和arch的kde才是比较舒服的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  kde 发行版， redflag , 现在可是 arch based  了
<ofan> kubuntu用户很多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是借ubuntu名
<ofan> imadper: 去kde各个项目问下都用的啥
 * MeaCulpa win_kde
<microcai> ofan: 开发者说， gentoo ~~~~
<ofan> microcai: 你找找几个kde开发者用gentoo
<ofan> 很多开发者其实比较反感gentoo arch
 * microcai gentoo 的 kde ebuild 总是和 kde 同步发行，所以应该是用的 gentoo 放出 release tarbal  的时候顺便就放了 ebuild 
<MeaCulpa> dolpine, digikam, kmail, k3b 这四个可以用用
<imadper> cfy 今天你生日?     cc 所有人
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo没说过要伺候开发者
<cfy> imadper: 是谢谢，昨天是我生日
<microcai> ofan:  天朝 win 开发者。呵呵
<cfy> imadper: 谢谢，昨天是我生日
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ä½ i7?'
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你i7? -j 多少
<ofan> microcai: kde开发者
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  哪有
<imadper> cfy 最近没上人人, 没收到提醒..
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我看你blog...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那不是我
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  重名重名
<MeaCulpa> ... 看错了...
<ofan> 欧美人都很实际 没人用折腾半天都不能用的系统
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<imadper> cfy 没招个妹子去玩?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你这鸟名字还有dup...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那是
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo不用折腾阿
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 编译要半年
<microcai> ofan:  说出这样的话只能证明你的无知
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我们家Sabayon可是全球著名慵懒民族意大利人搞的
<cfy> imadper: 没啊
<ofan> microcai: 你去问问吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 人类，是多进程生物
<ofan> kde开发组里发邮件问
<microcai> ofan: 编译速度铁定是要比 yum 快的，除了 firefox office 这种
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 人类，是多进程生物, OS编译半年与你何干？
<imadper> cf
<MeaCulpa> firefox, OOo 都有bin
<ofan> microcai: 随便跳出个项目都是几十万c++,等你编译？ no way
<imadper> cfy 恩. 继续宅吧...
<microcai> ofan:  yum 的速度才是天下最慢的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 人类，是多进程生物, OS编译半年与你何干？ 人类性成熟要12年，难道就不用JJ了？
<cfy> imadper: 看电影中。。。
<ofan> microcai: 所以偶读没人用
<imadper> cfy 恩, 看吧...
<ofan> 慢的东西都没人用，效率差
<microcai> ofan:  yum apt  之类的居然不能同时使用多个实例
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo没有基金会，没钱
<microcai> ofan:  yum 一个 1kb/s 的包的时候， yum 一个 1MB/s 的包都不行
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gentoo 有基金会
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  有钱的很
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 据说有人计算了下，gentoo所有可以编译的包，所有use flag全覆盖的binary, 也就上千G
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 如果有钱，干嘛要编译？
<ofan> 反正做kde开发我就首选kubuntu,或者chakra等
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 如果有钱，干嘛要编译？直接host所有包的所有USE 笛卡尔乘机
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 如果有钱，干嘛要编译？直接host所有包的所有USE 笛卡尔 binary?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  不懂了吧，你的 use flag 全覆盖了，能把  CFLAGS 全覆盖？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 显然是没钱
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 可以阿
<MeaCulpa> 也就几个T
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  不可以
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   几千×几千× 几千G = ?
<ofan> arch应该迎接llvm
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  google 都做不到
<ofan> gcc该被换掉了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: yes~
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 钱不是这样浪费用的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :)
<MeaCulpa> microcai: clags可以挑重点嘛~
<microcai> ofan: 对 apple  做的 llvm 没好感
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  你打算付费？
<ofan> microcai: llvm不是apple做的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: no, 你不是说有钱么~~
<ofan> 只是支持
<ofan> 支持llvm的又不只有apple
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  Gentoo 除了那个破服务器，没有需要花钱的地方
<ofan> microcai: webkit是apple做的，你应该去反对
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 所以不缺钱
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 也许还有人力
<microcai> MeaCulpa: gentoo 的 ssl 证书都没买，还要自己去添加例外
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 至少做个好点的liveCD...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 很多都没吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  fedora 的就有买， lol
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ubuntu 也有买
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Gentoo创始人还跑到我司dev works投稿赚癞头分
<MeaCulpa> microcai: shell一些基础的东西，都被Daniel写完了...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  创世人穷自己都不穷 gentoo , 哪像 ubuntu , 创始人都上太空了也不掏钱资助一下 debian
<MeaCulpa> microcai: +!
<MeaCulpa> lol
<ofan> 要不要订nexus 7,好纠结...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-awk1
<Guest66110> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Common threads: Awk by example, Part 1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 咱家老大捞钱写的，不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 多谢多谢
<Guest66110> 新 初学者园地 • [求软件]音乐混合器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382099 我很久以前用过这个软件，但怎么也想不起名字了， 开始的时候有个splash——一个戴耳机的小人 主界面有很多轨道，可以自己在上面创作电音类的曲子，还有不少例子的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 262652047 — 2012-0 …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们RH老大，没这样捞过钱吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 捞啥钱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: devworks有稿费的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啊? 有稿费???
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 否则咱老大劳神来这破地方搞？
<elliot_> -old
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 投稿格式太妖，我写过proposal，后来不高兴写了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给devworks的文章挑刺儿改错的话有稿费么...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 显然没有，貌似英语文章已经没稿费了，你可以试试看中国的dev works
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  devworks 有稿费？！！？！？！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一水的18M员工刷经验的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 废话，否则Daniel去干嘛
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  有稿费我也投稿去
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  现在还缺啥文章，我投稿去。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，去吧，有两种格式，Odt和xml. 擦
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  赚点钱给 gentoo
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，优良传统
<sjd_zeus> 擦，Odt格式的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH和Gentoo，境界差太多了, 你们简直是金主，不屑小钱
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 还有个xml
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 拉到吧...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  怎么投稿？
<MeaCulpa> 去年我写一半，扔了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 自己看下面，有链接的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你写过没...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ???
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 放弃了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 简直是拿屎写字
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 代码高亮都没的，很脏
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...恩，我模了几小时xml屎，也甩了，今天才想起来
<MeaCulpa> 臭了好久
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 我也有个开了个头，放弃了。
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 你还是多写写吧，刷xp
<MeaCulpa> hiei: life in 18m is a stupid squell RPG
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  先写好了 copy & past 过来赚稿费嘛
<hiei> MeaCulpa, ..
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  稿费是多少啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 也可以，其实也不算太丑陋，忍一忍，捂住鼻子，就过去了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 论字的吧，可能只能写中文得了，英语的，没预算，貌似没稿费了1
<adam8157> hamo: 你在家?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  多了的话没关系。为钱忍忍就过去了
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 一天到晚装机的人没空写啊。
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ？！
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  中文的到哪里投稿
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ideas ? 是英文的啊
<Guest66110> microcai ⇪ t: IBM developerWorks : Submit content
<MeaCulpa> hiei: -_-! 这是小金币，刷20个顶一个patent, 30个顶一个paper
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 有中文，你[百度]阿
<hamo> adam8157: 必然公司啊...我度又没有WFH
<adam8157> hamo: 优越感油然而生
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hamo 这种天，不wfh要死的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 住几天协议酒店咯
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 魔都又不下暴雨...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 帝都下
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我有个朋友，作你们对面平房出租生意的
<MeaCulpa> hiei: synergy不如rdesktop
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 人脉好广
<gfrog> adaam: hamo imadper 我们这边有人来霸王面呢，XD
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 啧啧..还认识搞房地产的那
<hamo> gfrog ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  本网站稿酬标准为人民币 200 元每千字 !!!!
<hamo> gfrog 你们有没笔试，咋搞霸王面？
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 我只要能用就行。
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  算了，还不如去给 lwn.net 投稿
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  起码是 $200 per article
<stardiviner> microcai: 200元一千字? 啥东东?
<gfrog> hamo: 直接过来求面试呗
<microcai> stardiviner:  ibm devworks 稿费
<ofan> microcai: 投吧，能上也不错了
<microcai> ofan:  坚决不给 2毛一字的公司投稿
<microcai> ofan: 怎么说也得五毛
<stardiviner> microcai: 你要去投? IBM 两毛一字? 哈哈
<hamo> gfrog 这个也可以...那我直接过去要求入职行不？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 为毛英文版的devworks不发稿费了呢？
<gfrog> hamo: 你可以来试试嘛。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: dunno, 经济危机
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也可能不是不发，只是很少审批通过吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还危机呢，我朝危机是真的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，要求高了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 反正我没看到稿费介绍
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不像中文的devworks写的明白，稿费多少
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 反正俺也写不了英文。。。 不去管它了。
 * microcai 算了，最近资金紧张，还是为  ￥0.2/字 折腰先
 * microcai 可以写双份两次投稿
<ofan> microcai: 为了金钱出卖自己的灵魂
<microcai> ofan:  没办法，现在只有灵魂可卖了
<microcai> ofan:  如果每周能写一篇，每篇 2000 字，那算起来还是比在工地上强一点。
<microcai> ofan: :)
<elliot_> 。
<elliot_> 。。
<adam8157> hamo: 打电话问哦
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<bluezd> hamo: 你进行了几面啊？
<hamo> adam8157: 木有电话..
<elliot_> -quit
<adam8157> hamo: 办公电话给你个?
<hamo> bluezd: 2次，一次linda，另一次你知道..
<hamo> adam8157: 不好吧...
<bluezd> hamo: linda 是英文面的吗？
<hamo> bluezd: .
<hamo> adam8157: 办公电话我一个外人直接打？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  现在写啥类型的比较容易投稿通过？
<hamo> adam8157: 额...我还是发邮件吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 忽悠
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  I see
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  我在看已经存在的文章，貌似都比较简单
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那何种忽悠好？
<\rs> microcai: 什么文章
<microcai> \rs:  打算出卖灵魂赚钱
<microcai> \rs: 给  ibm 当抢手
<microcai> \rs: 给  ibm 当枪手
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不知道..
<archl> ofan: 不要啊。
<archl> ofan: 省钱买 ipad 4
<\rs> MeaCulpa: ibm?
<archl> elliot ...
<\rs> MeaCulpa: dw 要求似乎不太注重？http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-python-optim/index.html 这种都拿得出手
<Guest66110> \rs ⇪ t: Python 代码性能优化技巧
<mao> 给ibm dev投稿还有稿费，稿费怎么算的？
<ofan> archl: 要等到年底，那时候我就没钱了
<archl> ofan: 买个 nexus 7干啥用，游戏机？
<ofan> archl: 看片 看书
<ofan> archl: 我不打算买课本了
<archl> ofan: 。
<ofan> 买课本的钱能买好几个nexus 7
<archl> ofan: 下载？
<archl> lol
<archl> ofan:买3门的课本才能买台 nexus 吧
<ofan> archl: 一本就$200+
<archl> ofan: 你的书贵。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: "选择了脚本语言就要忍受其速度，这句话在某种程度上说明了 python 作为脚本的一个不足之处，那就是执行效率和性能不够理想，"
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 尼玛...
<imadper> gfrog 啥? 什么组?
<MeaCulpa> 要不为了速度，谁用脚本语言...
<imadper> gfrog 刚开回去了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: perl的输入输出感觉挺快的呀
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 听这种妹子瞎扯
<gfrog> imadper: 没事，哈哈。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 说的没错
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯。。。运行速度也不差
<imadper> gfrog 霸王面? 来这里?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: py就是速度慢
<MeaCulpa> cfy: \rs 8 space 缩进的py妹子
<MeaCulpa> 刷xp
<gfrog> imadper: 恩
<archl> ofan: 我都没买过 超过 $100 的书，有那样的直接去图书馆。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: \rs 其实python还是比php快一点的，但是比perl还是差那么点意思。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: \rs 不过平时用的话赶脚不太出来啦，实在慢的不能忍还可以用C重写热点。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，不过这年头，这级别的速度没关系
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 这文章没被翻译成其他语言
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  提交投稿意向了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  等你司的人联系我啦
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 奇怪为何不接受 latex 稿件
<stardiviner> 谁? 谁在用8spaces 的python格式? 太牛逼了呀,人家都是2 spaces,护着4spaces的...
<microcai> stardiviner:  8 spaces 据说是为了让 tab 更 tab
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你高估了
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: -_-!
<stardiviner> microcai: 额, 这么说倒是可以理解了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没事， 就算不采纳也放到blog上被人踩就是了
<MeaCulpa> 难道我司是8 space为标准...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 万一能用不就有 2 张毛主席名片花了
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 是不是eclipse pydev 默认 8space
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不, 贵摸是用7 space的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: yes
<stardiviner> 不过8space写到第三重indent的时候,就算是大屏幕,看起来也会很不舒服的
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不知道,vim的tab默认8 spaces
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 所以他们码字的都有个大显示器
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 原来如此...
<stardiviner> imadper: 7 spaces....
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，我想呢，为啥他们都是大屏
<microcai> stardiviner:  emacs 表示用 emacs 的都是穷人，默认 4 spaces
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 表示从来没见过8space的indent的
 * MeaCulpa 我一般set textwidth=75的，用8space, 岂不是行数小强了
<stardiviner> microcai: 我也是4spces,只在python上,html这种indent可能很多的.其他如ruby之类的用2spaces
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 昨晚ping我?
 * microcai 求 fuse 的详细教程
<stardiviner> 其实4space看起来就足够了呀,8space的大屏幕代码,还要用脑袋左右扫来扫去的....
<stardiviner> 只能说大屏幕适合开多窗口.... 确实看着很牛逼....
<jussss> gebjgd: 撸管兄
 * microcai stardiviner:  大屏幕 with 192dpi settings  == 放到 1米远的地方看，护眼
<archl> microcai:  192 dpi 的啥。
<microcai> archl:  192dpi 的屏幕啊
<archl> microcai: 那样直接40寸 LED
<stardiviner> 倒也是个不错的主意. 远距离,大字体,可以保护眼睛,
<archl> microcai: dpi小，但是远远的
<microcai> archl:  dpi 越高越好，恨不得有 600dpi 的屏幕
<archl> stardiviner: 把显示器竖起来保护眼睛-显示器后面离墙要有1m左右的距离
<stardiviner> microcai: 不知道我的是的哦少dpi, linux下怎么查看显示器信息啊?
<microcai> archl: 神码点阵字体，auto hint 都是浮云
<stardiviner> archl: 什么原理?
<archl> stardiviner: 焦点。
<archl> stardiviner: 你试试
<jussss> gebjgd: 撸哥
<stardiviner> archl: 我对窗, 外面不知道多少米....
<archl> stardiviner: 那样就丢了。没意义
<stardiviner> 我感觉对光也很重要, 要让光源从左侧入, 不要强光
 * microcai 只有 windows 那种烂货才会把显示器固定到 96dpi , 导致现在 96dpi 以上的屏幕都没人买
<archl> stardiviner: 三个pizza $15
 * microcai 严重的阻碍科技进步
<stardiviner> archl: 午饭?
<archl> ofan: dominos的新的，就是粗面的。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 晚饭
<archl> stardiviner: 肯定是3个人以上吃的
<archl> stardiviner: 一个人一般1/3个pizza就够了。。。这里人这么认为。
<stardiviner> microcai: 告诉他们高清电视,高清字体,高清游戏画面,都需要高dpi,别人就会买了,
<microcai> stardiviner:  高清电视也是 1080p, 合算下来只有不到 40dpi
<stardiviner> archl: pizza很大么? 从来没见过呀, (乡下包子心里这么说)
<archl> 一个pizza就含正常成年人一天消耗的热量
<microcai> stardiviner:  何况 QQ 这种东西在高 dpi 设置下界面惨不忍睹
<archl> stardiviner: 不算大。
<stardiviner> microcai: 纠结.... 高清电视我怎么看都不高清啊....
<stardiviner> archl: 难道厚度?
<microcai> stardiviner: 把眼镜洗一下
<archl> 直径大约 16cm，厚度大约2cm
<archl> 我吃掉一般是这样
<stardiviner> microcai: 呵呵, 倒也是, 没有大众的支持, 就是这结果, 悲惨下场, (纪念)
<stardiviner> microcai: 不是, 是真的觉得不高清, 以为高清电视的那种格子会比以前的电视机小, 实际看上去象是还很大. 所以近的看,一点都不高级
<stardiviner> microcai: 不像手机那种显示屏
<stardiviner> microcai: 难道是因为电视机屏幕太大, 高清做不出手机那样的屏幕?
<freeflyi1g>  adam8157 嗯
<imadper> stardiviner: 你是说点距?
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 啥事儿?
<imadper> stardiviner: 小电视, 高分辨率. 就可以了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我昨晚上口语课去了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 才发现有个人不在rh了,跟你求证下
<ofan> archl: 我一般吃中号的
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 谁
<stardiviner> imadper: 不清楚专业词, 是你近距离看,会有一个个的格子, 很明显的格子, 所以近的看就不高清,这样的
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 新加坡的
<archl> ofan: 好吧。。。这里连号都不分1
<archl> ofan: 没有号码可选。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: eugune?
<adam8157> Eugene
<stardiviner> archl: 澳洲猫很多? 要不杀猫吃?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 是i的
<archl> stardiviner: 吃蟑螂？
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 嗯 走了好久了... 半年有了
<archl> stardiviner: 吃鸟？
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 错了 貌似没有半年
<archl> stardiviner: 吃海鸥
<imadper> stardiviner: 现在随便一个人家里的电视都上40寸了... 分辨率不过是1080的, 点阵肯定的多
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 具体忘了
<stardiviner> archl: 难道澳洲不能杀猫?
<imadper> stardiviner: 错了, 是点距肯定大
<archl> stardiviner: 别人的动物。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我和他打交道多, 两个月是有的
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我和他打交道多, 走了两个月是有的
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 嗯,我是在linkedin上发现的
<stardiviner> imadper: 原来如此, 所以我就觉得电视机各种方面和电脑比是垃圾中的垃圾...
<archl> stardiviner: 和抢劫是一样罪么。
<imadper> stardiviner: 问题是, 你40寸以上的电视, 都是距离两米的时候看的, 点距不是问题
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 去S家?
<stardiviner> archl: 我在TED里看到澳洲野猫太多,在控制数量, 捕杀, 所以我问问可不可以杀猫吃
<imadper> stardiviner: 我倒是比较喜欢ccfl的电视... 或者ccfl的显示器...
<microcai> stardiviner:  你说，为何同样是 1080p, 人家就是要买 23' 的不买 21.5' 的？
<stardiviner> imadper: 我是看的很近的... 习惯了,所以近视啊...
<stardiviner> microcai: 因为看上去大? (我想乡下人都是这么想的)
<microcai> stardiviner:  因为格子大， 使用 windows 这种只认  96dpi 的系统看文字不会吃力
 * adam8157 nnnd, 今天好忙, ack了一堆bug
<imadper> microcai: 因为点距不是最主要的因素. 或者说, 普通消费者根本不关心这个
<stardiviner> microcai: 这样啊.
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<microcai> imadper: 不是。消费者不关心分辨率，只关心实际大小 。。。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 唔。野猫是有。
<archl> stardiviner: 城市里才多
<microcai> imadper:  如果是高dpi + windows 设置的好，没必要的，
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: bug也要ack 啊
<stardiviner> archl: 我要是去澳洲,估计杀猫吃就能养活我自己了...
<imadper> microcai: 普通消费者都会觉得led比ccfl好...
<microcai> imadper:  很多人 1080p 的屏幕买回去放家里调节成 1024x768 的分辨率用
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 嗯, 能不能修, 能不能测, 是不适合放到某个release, 都得ack
<archl> stardiviner: 被人认为犯病了，。，。
<hamo> adam8157: Eugene走了？
 * adam8157 于是一堆邮件
<adam8157> hamo: .
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 看来i 权限很大啊
<imadper> microcai: 这比例都不对... 不过, 电视的节目的比例都是4:3的...
<stardiviner> archl: ..... 没办法, 抓猫比较简单现成
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我只管ack能不能修...
<microcai> imadper:  因为觉得点距小了字体小，而不知道是 windows 的问题
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我只管ack能不能测...
<archl> stardiviner: 你还是省力气去打工好了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 这也很牛了
 * microcai windows 不灭， 高dpi 的屏幕一天不能普及
<hamo> adam8157: 额...RH肿么了最近...10B把大家吓到了嘛？
<stardiviner> archl: 找个抓猫的工作?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 这里很多rher啊
<archl> zoule
<freeflyi1g> hamo: 10b啥故事
<adam8157> hamo: 1B...
<imadper> microcai: 想要点距大, 买led屏幕. 那种公交车上用来显示文字的led屏, 学名叫啥来的?
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: one billion
<stardiviner> microcai: 加油宣传widnwos的悲剧, 加速高dpi屏幕的普及
<hamo> freeflyi1g: 打错了...
<hamo> adam8157: ...果断给RH又乘了个10...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 不解,啥,具体呢
<adam8157> hamo: 给我package乘个10吧
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我们营业额突破1B而已
<hamo> adam8157: 只要我能去不乘我也认了...
<microcai> imadper:  yeah
<microcai> imadper:  点距足够大
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 这不是好事吗
 * microcai 不调大字体确调小分辨率，也就傻逼干的出来
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1dv92fruig7j.jpg roylez
<imadper> microcai: 你一下子让好多人中枪了....
<microcai> imadper:  我扫射
<imadper> .............
<ofan> microcai: 现在全流行高dpi
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 招人多了, 质量差了, 气氛差了...
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<microcai> ofan:  然后设置到 1024x768 来用
<hamo> adam8157: 你需要在RH把我在的时候的gaoji文化发扬光大
<ofan> microcai: 现在都1080p以上的
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 公司大了都会这样啊
<microcai> ofan:  目前买不到 1080p 以上的屏幕
<microcai> ofan: 只有 apple 有
<ofan> microcai: 很多
<microcai> ofan: 只有 apple 有
<ofan> ips屏不少
<microcai> ofan:  现在最大分辨率就是 1080p
<ofan> microcai: no
<microcai> ofan:  apple 有个屏幕是 大于 1080p
<ofan> microcai: 1200p
<microcai> ofan: 但是不见得一般人会买
<ofan> 低于1080p的都不值得买
<microcai> ofan: 不要讨论离一般人很远的显示器去
<ofan> 笔记本都要普及1080p
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 可能更大的原因是薪酬没有竞争力吧...
<ofan> microcai: 下半年出的基本全要1080p
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 呵呵
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: =,=
<imadper> adam8157: 今天怎么回事.. beaker上面的机器都被用了.... 我今早上提交的, 现在还在排队
<adam8157> imadper: 偶尔就这样...
<microcai> ofan: 我在乡下，见到太多了，买 1080p 屏幕，觉得字体太小，调节成 1024x768 用
<microcai> ofan: 看着模糊的字体都不觉得难受
<stlifey> microcai: windows 高DPI根本没法看。。
<microcai> stlifey: 对啊，所以 windows 不死， 高  dpi 一天没法普及
<palomino|working> .... , microcai
<adam8157> microcai: 调高dpi
<palomino|working> 大于1080的显示器太多了 , microcai
<microcai> adam8157:  QQ 不认高 dpi
<adam8157> microcai: 调成正确的, 根据分辨率和屏幕尺寸算一个
<microcai> adam8157:  系统 dpi 条件对 QQ 无效，你说他们怎么会去做这种事情额
<adam8157> microcai: win啊...那不晓得了
<ofan> microcai: 那是因为用的点阵
<imadper> adam8157: caspar说, 应该就是你们组搞的鬼
<jussss> gebjgd: ，
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们没把 microcai 招去啊
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  我人都不在帝都了
<adam8157> imadper: ... 有时候是因为我, 因为我经常大批量的占机器, 但是今天真不是我...
<stlifey> 优派很久以前就出过一个3840*2160的显示器
<imadper> adam8157: ... ...
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 哦
<microcai> stlifey:  结果因为 windows 不支持高 dpi  卖不出去
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 他没来啊 他去了sina 后来又跑了
<ofan> microcai: windows支持高dps
<ofan> microcai: windows支持高dpi
<microcai> ofan:  不支持
<microcai> ofan:  表明上支持，实际上调节后各种负面效果
<ofan> microcai: 用矢量字体
<microcai> ofan: 尤其是很多软件，特别是 QQ 完全不理windows的 dpi 设置
<palomino|working> 没事儿吧，我就用120dpi
<palomino|working> win7
<palomino|working> 就几个软件不正常
<ofan> 字号用pt别用px
<microcai> ofan: 对于天朝那些脑袋秀豆的qq迷，自然就不能用高  dpi屏幕
<ofan> microcai: 那是qq的问题
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> 蛤蟆.. , hamo
<ofan> microcai: 支持是早晚的事
<microcai> ofan:  qq 的问题就是 windows 的问题
<ofan> 没人会用1280x900的用一辈子
<microcai> palomino|working:  在 gnome  下条件 dpi 没有任何软件不正常
<microcai> adam8157: 我去 sina 还不是 rh 不招我啊
<microcai> adam8157:  待了一段时间 rh 还是不招，我就离开北京了呗
<palomino|working> 我说的不正常也就是有的图片大小没跟着dpi变化了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> 比如招行的客户端。。
<palomino|working> 不影响使用
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
 * palomino|working 抡起hamo猛砸roylez
<microcai> palomino|working:  windows programing guide 里完全没提到 DPI , 所以那些程序员不知道也不奇怪，所以还是 windows 的问题
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> 马蹄子能抓得住蛤蟆？
<roylez> 开神马玩笑呢
<ofan> microcai: 你写win程序还用到dpi?
<microcai> ofan:  只要写 gui 不可能不涉及到 dpi
<ofan> microcai: 没涉及到过
 * adam8157 afk
<microcai> ofan:  所以如果你去写 qq 一样这种德行
<ofan> microcai: 唯一的问题是图片这种固定大小的
<microcai> ofan:  字体
<ofan> 字体都用矢量的
<microcai> ofan:  windows 上是以像素为字体单位的
<ofan> 也有矢量的
<microcai> ofan:   gdi 的 api 就是拿像素做单位的
<ofan> microcai: 你填充像素绘图不用像素用什么
<microcai> ofan: 你要矢量的要自己折腾去，而且也没 api 获得系统的 dpi  值。
<ofan> microcai: 矢量绘图就不需要了
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－）  palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） palomino|working
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） palomino|working
<microcai> ofan:   gdi 又不是矢量的
<palomino|working> ............
 * hamo 维护主席权威！！！
 * microcai libreoffice 节目乱码！
 * microcai help 
 * microcai libreoffice 界面乱码！
 * microcai help 
<ofan> microcai: 你仔细看看
<microcai> ofan:  多年前当我还是 windows 程序员的时候，我就知道在 gdi 上画文字是要用固定的 96 ... ...
<ofan> microcai: 你凹凸了
<microcai> ofan: 微软完全没有任何文档告诉我怎么支持不同的 dpi 。所以现在大量的 windows 程序在高 dpi 下工作不正确很正常， 微软没有这方面的任何文档
<microcai> ofan: 即便现在补上了，很多程序都是以前写的，不可能一夜之间就改好
<ofan> microcai: 不需要知道，矢量绘图是自适应的
<microcai> ofan:  nop
<microcai> 你以为gui 是矢量的啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我发现我被内核教坏了，现在一设计系统就想设计的完美点...结果效率巨低下
<microcai> ofan:  就算是矢量绘图，最终还是依靠 dpi  转化为象素坐标
<ofan> microcai: 那是底层绘图系统的问题，win支持矢量绘图，而且现在没人用直接填充像素的，除非你的分辨率永远都是固定的
<microcai> ofan:  windows 上图形界面是依靠的像素坐标 你矢量绘图也得靠 dpi 去换算
<microcai> ofan:  windows 下分辨率就是固定的 96di
<microcai> ofan:  windows 下分辨率就是固定的 96dpi
<ofan> microcai: 你还是去写写gui程序吧
<microcai> ofan: 你想怎么着吧
<microcai> ofan:  windows 下分辨率就是固定的 96dpi
<ofan> 固定个p
<microcai> ofan: 连现在 w3c 都被迫把 96dpi 作为 web 标准
<microcai> ofan:  写过 css 没啊， 96px=1pt
<ofan> microcai: 谁告诉你的
<microcai> ofan:  rtfm
<ggarlic> #5
<jussss> gebjgd: ，
 * microcai Linux 下默认 dpi 是从 EDID 计算的， windows 居然直接 96, 可恶可恶。
<Guest66110> 新 Shell脚本 • 终端下ctrl+c失灵啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382109 怎么解决/？？？？？？？？？？？？按了没反应，不能立即停止正在运行的 程序！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-07-25 14:47
<ofan> microcai: http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-values/#resolution
<microcai> ofan: w3?
<microcai> 你确信那个不是 w3c ?
<ofan> microcai: 卧槽
<ofan> microcai: 你是不是在胡说八道
<microcai> ofan:  Note that due to the 1:96 fixed ratio of CSS ‘in’ to CSS ‘px’, ‘1dppx’ is equivalent to ‘96dpi’. This corresponds to the default resolution of images displayed in CSS: see ‘image-resolution’.
<microcai> ofan: 你眼睛瞎掉啦
<ofan> pt
<microcai> ofan: 这么大的 note 不看
<ofan> microcai: 是点
<microcai> ofan:  CSS 都被迫接受 96dpi 作为标准了
<microcai> ofan: 1:96 fixed ratio of CSS ‘in’ to CSS ‘px’
<ofan> microcai: 能说明个p
<ofan> 守着96 dpi等死？
<microcai> ofan:  说明大家已经满目的相信显示器就是 96dpi 了
<microcai> ofan: 所以我说这是 windows 制造的问题
<microcai> ofan: 你还不信
<ofan> microcai: win没那么2，早就支持矢量绘图了
<microcai> ofan: 支持又怎样
<microcai> ofan: 默认 96dpi 是不争的事实
<microcai> ofan:  默认 96dpi  导致 96dpi 变成标准
<ofan> microcai: 谁说默认96
<ofan> microcai: 你用120dpi的显示器 还能只让你用96dpi?
<microcai> ofan:  默认带了 ie 导致 ie 变成标准，人都是很懒惰的，不会去改默认设置
<microcai> ofan: 你傻逼
<microcai> ofan:  还不明白问题所在
<ofan> microcai: 纯粹在这胡说八道
<microcai> ofan: 你tm滚
<imadper> microcai: 刚切过来看一眼, 就看到你又在骂人... lol
<microcai> imadper:  ofan 狡辩
<ofan> microcai: 多做点功课
<microcai> ofan: 你才多做点功课
<ofan> microcai: 别不懂装懂瞎扯淡
<microcai> ofan:  默认 96dpi 是个问题，没说windows 只支持 96dpi
<microcai> ofan: 默认 96dpi 导致事实上支持 96dpi
<microcai> ofan: 少不懂装逼
<ofan> microcai: 你扯淡都扯不到点子上
<microcai> ofan:   你有电子
<microcai> ofan:   你有电子
<microcai> ofan:   你有点子 ！
<microcai> .. shit 输入法
<ofan> microcai: 我就不说你什么了
<microcai> ofan: 你本来就不需要为 windows 辩护
<AlmondShell> stop,have a rest, tea or coffee?
<ggarlic> 来瓣大蒜也行
<microcai> AlmondShell:  some TNT
<microcai> ... ....
<ofan> microcai: 为win辩护怎么了
<microcai> ofan:  你歪曲事实
<ofan> microcai: 又扯淡
<ofan> microcai: 我讲的都是事实
<microcai> ofan:  windows 是支持 96dpi以外的设置，关键问题又不在这里，你扯什么蛋
<microcai> ofan:  你改了 dpi 就了不起了啊？ 厉害了啊？
<ofan> microcai: 默认也不是96
<piggybox> 晕，怎么这里又起火了
<microcai> ofan:  默认就是 96
<ofan> microcai: 不用96的地方多的去了
<microcai> ofan:  out side windows
<ofan> microcai: 做点功课
<microcai> ofan:  win CE 不算
<ofan> microcai: 我就不多嘱咐了
<microcai> ofan:  windows phone 不算
<microcai> ofan:  只计算一般 PC 上的 win XP
<microcai> ofan: 默认 96dpi
<microcai> ofan: 你再狡辩去装个 XP 就知道了
<ofan> microcai: lol 好像就你装过xp
 * microcai ofan 在给 M$ 打工可以理解
<microcai> ofan:  不对，就你没装过
<ofan> microcai: 就说让你多做点功课再谈论win
<microcai> ofan:  你做好了也都是在放屁
<microcai> ofan:  没见你拿出证据证明 XP 默认不是 96dpi
<ofan> microcai: 你自己放的还赖别人
<ofan> microcai: 你换个显示器吧
<microcai> ofan: 你非要钻进去吸屁我也没办法
<microcai> ofan:  你怎么这么恶心的啊，我又不是在说我的PC
<ofan> microcai: 我就说你扯淡都扯不到点子上，胡搅蛮缠到是很在行
<microcai> ofan:  window 默认 96dpi 是个问题。导致很多地方以 96dpi 设计，在非 96dpi 下出问题。 你要是这么简单的话还不理解可以先去死了
<microcai>  /ignore ofan
<ofan> microcai: 搞清楚问题是哪的，跟windows没关系
<microcai> ofan:  怎么没关系
<microcai> ofan:  windows 要是默认从 EDID 算 dpi 就啥问题都没了
<microcai> ofan: 干嘛不算，直接默认 96dpi
<microcai> ofan:  还得人去调节=
<ifvwm> 微菜菜，你咋ignore别人。掐架都没劲。
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bash的里面怎么downcase？
<adam8157> roylez: tr
<roylez> adam8157: 不要
<roylez> adam8157: 我要用 modifier 那张
<hamo> roylez: gaoji席
<ifvwm> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.21&id=13056792688
<Guest66110> ifvwm,啥网址y 冲五钻 索泰 ZOTAC ZBOX nano AD10 E350 HD6310 迷你小主机-淘宝网
<adam8157> roylez: 很新很新的bash才可以 否则就tr
 * hamo 貌似要下班了...
<adam8157> hamo:  bluezd 买了filco 忍者 黑色青轴, 我要帮他磨合一年
<hamo> adam8157: 放开那个filco...让我来！
 * microcai 我猜某人去复习功课发现自己放屁了，呵呵。 win ~~~
<roylez> adam8157: zsh ${(L)xx}
<adam8157> roylez: zsh特性太多
<ofan> microcai: 说了自己放的就别赖别人身上
<roylez> adam8157: 问你们不如我自己查man快
<ifvwm> roylez: bs 搞这些的 shell
<roylez> adam8157 hamo 你们这帮人一点都不 man
<ifvwm> 不务正业的zsh嘛。
<microcai> ofan:  <-- 这个人说 windows 默认不是 96dpi .  5毛都不会当
<NoIE> 我妈妈的jimdo马上就要停止免费服务了。
<NoIE> 他们没提供备份功能。
<NoIE> 我需要把整个网站抓下来。
<NoIE> wget 一个劲儿的显示“段错误”。。。
<ifvwm> NoIE: 这啥。
<NoIE> ifvwm: 我要抓站。
<ifvwm> wget会段错误？奇观
<gfrog> adam8157: 最近入职的人很多呢。
<hamo> gfrog ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊... 不好
<gfrog> adaam: 刚刚pantry里是签合同呢是吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 发邮件了?
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 那是实习转正吧
<hamo> adam8157: 发了，没回...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的工资已经是连续第7个月一直减少了。
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） gfrog
<adam8157> gfrog: why
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，现在人真多。
 * hamo 让你说我伤心事！
<gfrog> adam8157: 我哪知道，这个月少几十，下个月少100多，少啊少的就少没了。
<roylez> hamo: 别打你基友嘛。多不容易啊
<ifvwm> 工资能一直减少的？
<roylez> gfrog: 少工资？？？
<hamo> gfrog 被睡了是不？
<gfrog> roylez: 恩
<roylez> gfrog: 为啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 税也是固定的，哪能一直少。
<gfrog> roylez: 我也想知道。
<ofan> microcai: 都知道你用win98
<ofan> microcai: 少来这些无脑黑了，干点正事吧
<roylez> gfrog: 我们这边上个季度负增长了，照样涨工资啊
 * gfrog 要活不下去了！
<roylez> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。 贵摸有钱！
<microcai> ofan: 我用 win98我自豪
<gfrog> roylez: 赶上两次贵摸赞助的活动，吃吃喝喝的都很爽。
<gfrog> roylez: 还有贵摸的人在上边忽悠企业的效率
<imadper`> gfrog 18摸的效率? 今天刚跟一个人聊天, 那个人四月份投简历给18摸, 七月份收到人家回复了...
<hamo> imadper`: 难道是我？
<NoIE> ifvwm:
<hamo> imadper`: 怎么带了个歪帽子？
<imadper`> hamo: 不是你. 你也收到ibm恢复了?
<gfrog> imadper`: 人家在外边忽悠18摸的产品给企业带来的效率提升。
<NoIE> 您给个好点的抓站工具吧。
<adam8157> hamo: 我也给她发信了
<imadper`> hamo: 诶, 对呀, 我怎么有点了.. 刚发现
<hamo> imadper`: 我6月投的，这么算不是要9月...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<NoIE> wget 会出现段错误、乱码、不能改绝对地址。
<Guest66110> 新 Shell脚本 • 问个有点难度的，谢谢指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382116 让find命令在PATH里面循一遍 比如PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local find /usr/bin ..... find /usr/sbin.... find /usr/local...... 然后把三条命令的结果输出到屏幕。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-07-25 15:25
<imadper`> gfrog 哦, 那看来ibm自己没用自己的产品呀
<adam8157> hamo: 问她啥时候给我bonus cc imadper`
<hamo> adam8157: 回了没？
<adam8157> hamo: 刚发
<hamo> adam8157: 刚想表扬你呢...现在罚你请我吃饭..
<imadper`> adam8157: bonus发了???
<adam8157> imadper`: 我问啥时候发而已...
<imadper`> adam8157: ...
<imadper`> hamo: 不是跪搓衣板吗?
<gfrog> adam8157: devel工资比QE多很多哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 至少50%
<hamo> gfrog 你咋知道？
<ifvwm> 额。蛋蛋这么容易被忽悠？就请吃饭？ hamo
<gfrog> hamo: 我猜的
<imadper`> gfrog 不止50%
<adam8157> gfrog: sigh...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，不对，是100%，
<hamo> gfrog  ==,==
<gfrog> adam8157: 从qe这边算。qe比devel少50%
<roylez> gfrog: 出差酒店一天100刀的标准，其他没好处了...
<hamo> ifvwm: 我又没说一顿...
<roylez> gfrog: 我出差住的是一天100刀的，回来住的是一天40人民币的
<hamo> roylez: 40羊还能住酒店？
<iMadper> ifvwm: 他们吃一辈子都有可能...
<gfrog> roylez: 还不如我，我一天56块6呢。
<roylez> hamo: 租房啊，笨笨
<roylez> gfrog: 壕
 * hamo （︶︿︶）=凸  iMadper
<gfrog> roylez: 毫毛，帝都米贵
 * gfrog 活不下去了！
<ifvwm> iMadper: 明白了。nnnnd
<iMadper> hamo: 对了, 那天收到了一封 前台修复了jboss2 的bug的邮件
<hamo> iMadper: 屌爆了...
<gfrog> iMadper: it's not a bug, but a feature.
<hamo> iMadper: 是哪个？
<iMadper> hamo: 哈哈~ 不知道内部邮件能不能转发给你看看~ 当时我就震惊了~ 每天就看她在吃~
<iMadper> gfrog 恩, 都行吧~ 怎么样都很厉害~
<hamo> iMadper: 咱们一共两个那...哪个？
<iMadper> gfrog 不对, 是bug
<gfrog> iMadper: 这里边有历史的，你不了解，别瞎说了。
<iMadper> hamo: 在前台坐着的那个...
 * hamo 膜拜...
<iMadper> gfrog ...
 * hamo 没想到她还是个程序媛啊..
<roylez> hamo: ....
<roylez> hamo: 赶紧推到
<hamo> roylez: 留给蛋蛋 adam8157了
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝水？
<hamo> adam8157:  不，是你妹...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆妹显然你的
<adam8157> iMadper: 你妹, jboss2是房间名字
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 想起来了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我知道... 那个投影仪修复了..
 * hamo ┴┴︵╰（‵□′）╯︵┴┴
 * adam8157 Project of JBOSS2...
<ofan> Tax:
<ofan> $14.30
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ iMadper
<roylez> hamo: 掀双桌？你有这力气么
<ofan> 尼玛这税就15
<iMadper> roylez: 他掀的是板凳...
<roylez> iMadper: .
<ggarlic> 。。。。我嚓。。我还说呢。。。rh的前台怎么这么猛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖次？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 大次....
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我们领导啥表示没有, 我准备今天早点回家了...
<adam8157> h
<adam8157> hamo: 二, 胖次是别的意思
<ggarlic> 我中午才来上班。。。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 大雨哦
<hamo> ggarlic:  adam8157 你俩应该很近吧？
<iMadper> hamo: http://baike.baidu.com/view/309533.htm
<Guest66110> iMadper,啥网址y Jboss_百度百科
<adam8157> hamo: 他在东直门上班
<ggarlic> adam8157: 在宿舍等雨等不来，结果刚下公交车这边就开始下小雨。。。
<hamo> adam8157: Intel不是在融科么？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 啊 下了? 那我回家
<ggarlic> hamo: GTC也有
<ggarlic> adam8157: 早就停了
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 今天的大雨有取消的趋势啊...
 * ofan http://i.imgur.com/lwG0E.jpg 大雨
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<ggarlic> ofan: gj
<adam8157> 淹死丫的
<ofan> 怎么老毛周围都是萝莉..
<ofan> ggarlic: gj=?
<ggarlic> ofan: 包括但不限于good job
<hamo> adam8157: changwei不会离职了吧？
<ofan> ggarlic: gaoji?
<adam8157> hamo: 没 全公司数她最忙
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有我!
<hamo> adam8157: 额...你们又欺负实习生 cc iMadper
<ofan> iMadper: 忙聊天？
<iMadper> hamo: 来, 描述一下当时adam是如何欺负你的?
<iMadper> ofan: 打死!
<ofan> Guest66110: 怎么还不改名
<adam8157> Guest66110: 小k你...
<adam8157> Guest66110: 我帮你重启下哈
<hamo> adam8157: 你把小k杀死啦！！！
 * hamo kk
<ofan> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 有人冒充别人, t了吧... kk
 * iMadper lol
<Guest13211> e
<ofan> 弄个bot 自动t Guest*
<alvin_rxg> 人类又站起来了！  http://u.img.huxiu.com/portal/201207/25/08564200gzyttfpjfjv0zj.jpg.thumb.jpg
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没看懂
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 临时找另外一张图很困难
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 什么图
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 内容是，猩猩，原始人，古代人，现代人，坐在电脑前的现在人…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ...
<ofan> Tomorrow Wednesday, July 25, 2012 at 23:59 UTC (in 25:30 aprox), is the time
<ofan> for 4.9.0 Tagging
<ofan> kde 4.9 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋， PS1里那些转义符号是神马时候被替换掉的啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么时候? 每次打印prompt的时候...
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: shell直接做的？ 那我想输出一个当前的prompt肿么办？
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_rxg> echo $PS1 ?
<gfrog> alvin_rxg: 显然不行的。
<\rs> ofan: https://soosck.wordpress.com/2011/01/19/improved-udev-rule-arch-linux/
<jussss> 除了谷歌 百度有没有其它搜索网站？
<gfrog> adam8157: $-是神马变量？ 竟然有值呢。
<ifvwm> 。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是否login?
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛不会表述
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 出来
<ofan> \rs: 这个我写过，自己写的udev挂载
<gfrog> adam8157: login了
<ofan> 还能自动识别ipod/iphone
<adam8157> gfrog: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3451993/echo-expanded-ps1
<\rs> ofan: 他這個很豐富，考察 label，分 ntfs vfat
<iMadper> gfrog 你要输出啥? cat ~/.bashrc | grep "^\s+PS1"  ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: bash - Echo expanded PS1 - Stack Overflow (@ stackoverflow.com)
<ofan> \rs: 用pumount 都一样的
<alvin_rxg> 一步两步三步四步走向前～～
<\rs> iMadper: uuoc
<ofan> pmount
<iMadper> \rs: 咩? uuoc?
<gfrog> iMadper: 不是这货，这就是$PS1
<iMadper> gfrog 那你要啥? 要转意之后的? 直接ret就出来了.  lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己替换。。 太傻了。
<ifvwm> iMadper: lol 给一个啥片子
<iMadper> ifvwm: 行呀~ 你要啥? 问题是, 我只能找到ipv6的种子~
<gfrog> iMadper: 我要在脚本里取这个值，乃有方法么？
<iMadper> ifvwm: ipv4的种子只有abs-130.avi
<iMadper> gfrog 查查
<ifvwm> 现在可以下v6
<ofan> \rs: 那个用mount还要手动指定gid和uid
<ifvwm> abs？啥系列？
<iMadper> ifvwm: 就是最近网上很火的那个... 百度一下吧...
<ofan> iMadper: 你又看片？
<ifvwm> 龙啥的？那不是看过了嘛
<iMadper> ofan: ...
<ifvwm> 给其他的
<ifvwm> rf的云啥，可以开ftp不。直接给算了。
<iMadper> ifvwm: 这次是要电影还是啥?
<\rs> ofan: 何解？
<ifvwm> 随便
<\rs> gfrog: 你用 zsh 就有解了，print -P
<ifvwm> 有蛤蟆的独家视频，也成。
<ofan> \rs: 哦 他设置的777权限
<ofan> \rs: 还是用pmount挂在好
<ofan> 挂载
<gfrog> \rs: 这不是我用什么的问题，我要搞定RHEL、fedora、ubuntu、suse、opensuse，难道你能让我挨个给他们设置zsh？
<\rs> ofan: wgetpaste your udev rule
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 除了百度谷歌雅虎之类的，还有其它的搜索网站没
<ofan> test
<ofan> test
<ofan> test
<ifvwm> jussss: 搜索啥内容？
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你又踢kk?
<jussss> ifvwm: 啥内容也搜
<adam8157> hamo: bluezd 16:16 -!- Guest41598 [atheism_aw@nat/redhat/x-pegoafastgbqhbit] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<jussss> ifvwm: 感觉现在被谷歌百度绑架了，要是某天他们被干掉了，咋办
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 我付刚
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<ifvwm> jussss: 你这没目标的。直接https用谷歌嘛。百度，能搜索出啥技术类的东西？
<hamo> Guest41598: 你也来了...
<ifvwm> hamo: 有人说你家的破百度了
<ofan> [Lag: 317.830] omg
<jussss> ifvwm: 除了谷歌有备用的没
<hamo> ifvwm: 啥？
<ofan> \rs: k 1 sec
<sunjun> bing
<ifvwm> 嗯。还有病
<sunjun> bing也不错了
<ifvwm> 忘记了
<\rs> gfrog: 這是工作？寫ps[1-3] ide之類的東西嗎？
<ofan> \rs: 我原来的arch彻底毁了，现在从备份里找
<\rs> ofan: btrfs?
<ofan> ext4
<ofan> \rs: 数据都没了
<Guest41598> hamo, :)
<adam8157> Guest41598: 我准备5点闪
<\rs> ofan: 難怪你用 kubuntu 了。btrfs 我只敢用在 /usr/portage 和 /backup 上
<Guest41598> adaam, 不畏风雨飘摇
<ofan> \rs: arch也用，不过用的chakra,kubuntu是用来开发的
<ifvwm> sunjun: 才测试了下。bing 的搜索，不分关键词次序的。结果有点乱
<Guest41598> adam8157,  不畏风雨飘摇
<Guest41598> adaam, sorry
<\rs> iMadper: gfrog: 正在看 wgetpaste 源碼，估計對 shell 功力有極大補益
<sunjun> @ifvwm 不分关键词次序的是怎么个意思
<ofan> \rs: 没备份 找不着了
<ifvwm> sunjun: 关键词，应该优先的放前面。有优先级。否则，3个关键词，那病取后面2个的组合，找出完全无关的东西。
<qinglingquan> microcai: libreoffice界面弄好了？
<adam8157> Guest38878: lol
<alvin_rxg> 机器人的名字…
<hamo> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<jussss> ifvwm: 我刚试着搜了下root explorer.apk用google,没搜到我要的答案，倒是搜root exploer.apk搜到我要的，正确的关键词搜不到要的东西，错误的却能搜到，神奇的谷歌
<sunjun> jussss: 因为拼错的人太多了
<jussss> sunjun: 这个。。。
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 我这边俩结果一样的
<alvin_rxg> root explorer 那垃圾货，怎么都在用啊…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没有更好的
<alvin_rxg> 不就改权限么？很多软件都可以的呀
<ifvwm> ofan: 啥没更好的。。。
<ifvwm> 你国内网站看多了吧。
<cfy> ifvwm: ee
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 不可能吧，我用的是google.com/ncr 搜root explorer.apk是出不来xda那个下载地址的，搜root exploer.apk直接出来xda的下载地址
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<ofan> 要不要买nexus 7
<cfy> ifvwm: msp430用过没
<ifvwm> cfy: 你搞完了设计？
<cfy> ifvwm: 啥？
<ifvwm> 430破片子，我从来不用。
<cfy> ifvwm: ..
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 我前面的结果全是 filecrop.com ...
<ifvwm> 啥功能都是复用引脚。
<jussss> alvin_rxg: so你的谷歌有问题lol
<microcai> qinglingquan:  nop
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 你妹的，既然想要 xda 的结果，为啥不直接 root explorer xda ？？？
<ifvwm> alvin_rxg: 9494，你破google.de
<ifvwm> lol
<alvin_rxg> filescrop 给的都是直接下载的哦～  google 懂我，直接给 apk 文件得了，哪需要 xda 呀
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 你妹的，你试试root explorer xda能不能搜到xda的下载地址，你以为我没试过呀
<ofan> jussss: 直接进xda 搜
<ofan> 直接搜 root explorer apk
<jussss> ofan: 早已进xda搜了不过搜出来的都是不给下载地址的文章。。。
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 你的 google 坏了 lol   http://uploadpie.com/FIGt8
<ofan> xda
<sunjun> site: xda
<ofan> xda本来就不能下盗版
<alvin_rxg> jussss: xda != 盗版市场。
<alvin_rxg> 不过的确是有作者会放出免费的版本。但似乎都是后续不会更新的。。
<cfy> 花钱买啊。。
<cfy> 不都是豪么。。
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 我的确用谷歌搜到了xda的下载地址
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 用root exploer而不是explorer
<cfy> ifvwm: 430貌似功耗做的nb啊
<cfy> ifvwm: 你应该用得到啊
<alvin_rxg> jussss: google 优先给正确的  http://uploadpie.com/fmRuj
<ifvwm> 那是吹的。低功耗，可以搞得你驱动不足，要外接三极管。
<ifvwm> 蜂鸣器都驱动不鸟的芯片，搞屁
<Guest66110> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 我的笔记本安装ubuntu哪些驱动需要注意呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382131 联想的Y470N I7-2670 GT550 这款机器想安装ubuntu，各位大侠有成功的吗，给指导下吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 火丁示申 — 2012-07-25 16:41
<iMadper> \rs: 刚开会回来...
<ifvwm> oc引脚，记得都没。
<ifvwm> 还有啊。看那指令集。很差的。不喜欢。
<jussss> alvin_rxg: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=464181&d=1292341861
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉不需要那货
<cfy> ifvwm: 这个。。。。。比赛要求使用此芯片。。。
<qinglingquan> microcai: 应该和你的fonts.conf设置有关，要不你就直接取消libreoffice-->视图-->“将系统字体用于用户界面”.
<jussss> root exploer.apk - Google Search http://www.google.com/m?q=root+exploer.apk
<Guest66110> jussss ⇪ t: root exploer.apk - Google 搜索
<ifvwm> cfy: 纯数据处理，那随便啥芯片。
<ifvwm> 比赛赞助厂家？
<cfy> ifvwm: 控制类的
<cfy> ifvwm: 赞助一点点。。。
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 那阿拉用哪肆？
<ifvwm> 那学校收了好处费。
<cfy> ifvwm: 我买了个raspberry pi B的。。可惜几个月后到。。。
<iMadper> gfrog #bash的人说, bash没有办法
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 自己用啥还不知道？
<ifvwm> 下班了。
<gfrog> iMadper: yoooo，你还去问了呢。
<ofan> cfy: 我都不买rasp pi了
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 国内软件实在不敢用，你给推荐个其它的类似re类的管理器
<alvin_rxg> jussss: es 的不错呀
<cfy> ofan: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，破事一堆
<alvin_rxg> jussss: https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=EStrongs+Inc.
<iMadper> gfrog 是呀, 问了. 我不是跟你说我去查嘛, 查到的都是zsh的方法...
<iMadper> gfrog 没辙, 就去问了.
<jussss> alvin_rxg: es的能删系统自带的软件？
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 有权限的话，你随便删
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 我在没root时一直用es
<gfrog> iMadper: 好孩子呢。
<iMadper> gfrog ... gaoji
<alvin_rxg> 那你没 root 权限的时候， root explorer 能干毛？
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 但当时的es只有/sdcard/,后来root了，就没再用es
<ofan> cfy: 不折腾了
<alvin_rxg> jussss: es 默认不让删文件，默认的是不带 root 权限的，你得在设置里开启来
<ofan> 没那么多精力
<ofan> cfy: 而且配置太低，没wifi，附件都死鬼
<ofan> 死贵
<hamo> gfrog http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/625daa1fjw1dv95ziogauj.jpg
<\rs> iMadper: rh這麼官僚？
<iMadper> 今天kk怎么了?
<iMadper> \rs: 还行吧, 我是实习生, 我的mentor每周叫我去开会, 集中讨论我下一周干嘛
<cfy> ofan: 有啥别的推荐么？
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 在哪设置？
<adam8157> iMadper: 话说理论上我现在是三个人的mentor, 但是我基本放羊...
<alvin_rxg> jussss: es 里边自己找
<ofan> cfy: 有 等等
<iMadper> adam8157: ` 话说理论上我现在是三个人的mentor, 但是我懒得管他们...`
<adam8157> iMadper: 关键是我自己很忙 lol
<cfy> ofan: okay
<ofan> cfy: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/07/korean-company-offers-3-5-inch-quad-core-arm-linux-computer-for-129/  我推荐这个
<iMadper> adam8157: lol
<Guest94351> ofan ⇪ t: Korean company’s tiny quad-core ARM Linux computer packs a punch at $129 | Ars Technica
<iMadper> ofan: 真贵
<cfy> ofan: 中国咋买？
<ofan> cfy: cpu模组可拆，可以升级
<ofan> iMadper: 贵毛 4核的很不错了
<cfy> ofan: 中国咋买？
<ofan> cfy: 官方定
<cfy> ofan: 买不到。。
<cfy> ofan: 没$
<ofan> cfy: 运到全球的
<iMadper> ofan: 4核买mtk的
<cfy> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/cross-development.xml
<Guest94351> cfy ⇪ t: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Cross Development Guide
<ofan> cfy: 刷信用卡
<alvin_rxg> ofan: +1 好东东
<cfy> ofan: 木有信用卡
<ofan> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G133999328931
<Guest94351> ofan ⇪ ti: ODROID :: Hardkernel
<ofan> cfy: 跟你爹要
<ofan> cfy: 支持你学习，这种投资是应该的
<jussss> alvin_rxg: droid wall设置白名单时提示error2,iptables doesn't exist or update your kernel
<alvin_rxg> jussss: update your kernel。
<jussss> 没有iptables的android...
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 啥破内核呀，连 iptables 都不带
<alvin_rxg> 错了， rom
<ofan> cfy: 附件很齐全很适合学习用
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 咋升级，moto没给后续rom
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 告诉我型号，我帮你看看
<jussss> alvin_rxg: moto xt 300
<netw0rm> ⊙ω⊙
<netw0rm> 有人用过googlle now了吗
<netw0rm> 好不好玩
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔！！！！我恨你！！！
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啊?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你说动物园没啥好看的 结果哦直接买了两联票  到最后摩天岭都没去。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 动物园各种丰富有木有- -
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 各种老虎哇 猴子啊  鹤啊、、、、
<adam8157> Mayaer: 有啥好看的...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 走了3个多小时！！
<netw0rm> gfrog, GNUdog, Guest38878, hamo, lood, netw0rm, tigger:^o^
<hamo> adam8157: 你又伤害了人家马丫妹纸...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我还记得你的嘱托 特意去神雕山（那台阶啊。。。）上面去看雕是否还活着- -
<netw0rm> google now好玩吗
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 找不到吧，我早已经找过n次了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 活着没?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你现在去打印机那，有惊喜哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥东西?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你是说 拍神雕侠侣那样个头大小的雕吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 去了就知道了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不去...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 嗯
<netw0rm> 你们是同事么？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我只看到雕塑- -
<hamo> adam8157: 看 gfrog http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/625daa1fjw1dv95ziogauj.jpg
<gfrog> adaam: 你会后悔的。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 那估计是死了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哎╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Mayaer> adam8157: gfrog 给你准备了妹纸一枚~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 荣成人说话各种好玩。。  哈哈
<gfrog> Mayaer: 。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 和乳山一样把...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 绝对不一样- -
<gfrog> Mayaer: 乃太不了解蛋蛋了，就算我要准备，也要给蛋蛋准备爷们一只才对。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我知道了 荣成人：wo ji dao le 乳山人：wo zhi dao le
<adam8157> Mayaer: en ...
<palomino|working> .........
 * Mayaer lol
<palomino|working> maya变长了?
<Mayaer> palomino|working: 啥？
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 木有，比较麻烦，不知道归类到哪里的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 车 荣成人 qie  乳山人 che
<jussss> pinyinlish?这次咋没提示
<palomino|working> 没事儿
<adam8157> Mayaer: 果然我们好玩些
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 是根本就没有，这是一款坑爹的机子，
<jussss> alvin_rxg: moto真坑
<Mayaer> adam8157: 恩恩   还有你第一次跟我说荣成话我都愣了 小闺女 荣成人 siao gun nv 乳山人 xiao gui nv - -
<Mayaer> gfrog lol
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你们偏威海市区啊
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你们去威海车费不是10几块钱么。。 我们要25
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你们口音偏烟台?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 烟台是老西口音- -
<adam8157> Mayaer: 标准的是 siao gun ne
<Mayaer> adam8157: 老西e 懂吧
<adam8157> Mayaer: lao si zi
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *SBY?K1#*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<Guest94351> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈哈
<adam8157> Mayaer: 懂倒是懂... 不过涉嫌歧视吧...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我们叫lao xi e
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈  哪有~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 说不定人家叫咱是老东
<adam8157> Mayaer: lao si, nan fang man zi, bei fang man zi.... 胶东人各种偏见...
<palomino|working> ..... , adam8157
<palomino|working> 南北都是蛮子么... , adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这你都看懂了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 说不定别地儿也歧视咱呢~  哈哈~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我们乳山不习惯说 zi  一般都说 me
<Mayaer> 比如说 nan man me
<adam8157> Mayaer: 山东别的地儿的人就不喜欢胶东人, 觉得胶东人chen3
<adam8157> Mayaer: 好萌
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
 * Mayaer 谁懂 chen（三声）
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你懂得吧
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不懂我笑什么啊
<adam8157> Mayaer: 然后他们觉得胶东在山东格格不入... 不认人家老大地位, 省会还在济南呢, 你们chen3什么
<Mayaer> adam8157: 恩恩  我还真就很看不起济南- -   我就觉得胶东就该独立出来 - -
<adam8157> Mayaer: =,=
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这么好的地儿 得天独厚  怎么着也该有个齐桓公啥的  弄个春秋盛世~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 地方确实不错
<Mayaer> adam8157: 人的素质差点么- -
<iMadper> adam8157: 还不下班竟然...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 人嘛, 个个大汉...
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯 没下雨吗
<adam8157> iMadper: s/吗/嘛/
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在没有, 一会儿就说不好了, 今天我都想早退了
<adam8157> iMadper: 你赶紧走啊
<Mayaer> adam8157: 看了荣成和文登 我深深感叹乳山不行啊。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你路上远
<iMadper> adam8157: 改完这个bug的状态就走
<iMadper> adam8157: 就冲咱这敬业的态度, 经理也得每月多给我1w呀!!!!
<adam8157> Mayaer: 还是?
<adam8157> iMadper: 欢乐豆?
<iMadper> adam8157: 咩? 欢乐豆是什么?
<adam8157> iMadper: 一块钱10万欢乐豆 据说
<Mayaer> adam8157: 俚岛是不是算乡镇不算市区？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 必须乡镇啊
<iMadper> adam
<adam8157> Mayaer: 整个荣成都是乡镇啊
<Mayaer> adam8157: 乳山除了出去鸟大点地方  再没那么繁华了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈  荣成也有市区的呀~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 荣成市区可小了
<Mayaer> 乳山更小
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你先给我一万个, 让我看看欢乐豆长什么样子...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 另外, 你看石岛, 看起来是市区, 我还住在"某某村"里
<Mayaer> 你们市区还能跑长途车 我觉得乳山平时走个道儿都堵车- -
<Mayaer> adam8157: 石岛木去过呢- -
<adam8157> Mayaer: 荣成没别的, 路宽人少天气好
<Mayaer> adam8157: 荣成的路确定挺宽的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 而且不管走在哪儿都觉得凉飕飕的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 乳山没这觉悟- -
<adam8157> Mayaer: 嗯 夏天很少很少过30度
<Mayaer> adam8157: 乳山也就刮起风的时候挺好的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不过有一天  满大街都很腥- -
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不过有一点 打错- -
<adam8157> Mayaer: 拉 lao yan shi 的车翻了?
<adam8157> Mayaer: 还是 sha li zan
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈 不是吧  就是靠海边
 * hamo 为啥我就没个妹纸老乡在这个channel里...
<Mayaer> 你们那个省道301
<Mayaer> 就挺靠海的
<iMadper> hamo: adam的那个老乡是妹子?
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我家离海边直线距离280米 没觉得腥...
<iMadper> hamo: 你是天津的?
<gfrog> hamo: 乃是哪里的？
<hamo> iMadper: 天津念书...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 好吧。。。 住在海边潮不潮啊
<iMadper> hamo: 那你是?
<adam8157> Mayaer: 不潮啊, 整个石岛, 三面环海, 就两个地方略潮
<jussss>  > Time.now
<Mayaer> adam8157: 而且诶。。。 荣成竟然有三星重工业工厂- -
<Guest94351> jussss, 012-07-25 17:35:43 +0800
<adam8157> Mayaer: 也有现代
<Mayaer> adam8157: 酱紫  哪天你请我去赤山玩玩 哇咔咔~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不过荣成就是路不太平坦
<nicol> anycall 手机
<adam8157> Mayaer: 荣成造船厂很多, 本地的, 三星都有
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我从乳山过去还好  从荣成回去的时候有点晕车
<adam8157> Mayaer: 丘陵地貌
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我觉得乳山和文登路都还蛮平的 没有特别大的坡
<Mayaer> adam8157: 是啊是啊   但是荣成要比青岛好一点  我勒个擦 青岛那是路么。。。
 * iMadper 回家了, 省得洗澡/游泳/潜水....
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我从青岛坐车回来的时候就差点晕车暴毙在车上- -
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你啥时候去重庆看看
<Mayaer> iMadper: 祝君平安归家
<iMadper> iGoogle: 对了, 你要啥种子? 还没给你呢~
<Mayaer> adam8157: ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！
<iMadper> Mayaer: 谢谢~
<Guest94351> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求教系统的备份问题已经升级问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382138 小弟之前接触过ubuntu，但是都是装了玩玩就卸掉了，这次开始学linux，装了12.04LTS之后决定一直留着这个系统。因为装完系统之后通过查各种资料装了不少的软件，也进行了不少 …
<adam8157> iMadper: 赶紧的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔 我先去商店了哈~
<iMadper> adam8157: bye~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 话说你不赶紧回家干吗
<adam8157> Mayaer: 商店...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 十分钟的路...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 那也赶紧的。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这几天帝都闹成那样你没事吧
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你在帝都哪个区
<palomino|working> 今晚还有暴雨
<palomino|working> adam小心喽
<adam8157> Mayaer: 海淀 没啥事 到膝盖而已
<adam8157> palomino|working: 嗯 多谢
<Mayaer> adam8157: - -  总之小心啦。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 俺会在安全的家乡问你默默祝福滴。。
<Mayaer> 为你 打错
 * hamo 求老乡妹纸啊！！！
<adam8157> Mayaer: 呵呵
<Mayaer> hamo: 你洗哪里人
<Mayaer> hamo: 你系哪里人
<hamo> Mayaer: 河北..
<Mayaer> hamo: 承德？
<palomino|working> 石家庄?
<Mayaer> 你们河北貌似很多人去天津上学呀
<hamo> Mayaer: zjk
<palomino|working> 自己看?
 * Mayaer 哎呀不说了不说了  我先去商店
<hamo> Mayaer: 河北人喜欢在周边上学...
<adam8157> 在家看
<adam8157> 找借口
<adam8157> 转接卡
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<adam8157> hamo: 你应该说zhjk
<hamo> adam8157: 我们一直都是说zjk的...
 * adam8157 原来还有两百多bug需要ack... cc hamo gfrog__ 
<gfrog> hamo: 河北银呢，晚上吃火烧去？
<gfrog> adaam: 牛蛋蛋
<hamo> gfrog 驴火？
<gfrog> hamo: .
<hamo> gfrog 不吃...吃不了...
<adam8157> hamo: 转： 曹操大军压境，瑜亮联手，决定火烧赤壁，将此计报告孙权。孙权长叹一口气：“用火烧对付80万曹军，好计策，可是到哪里去找那么多驴肉啊？”
<gfrog> hamo: 为毛？
<hamo> gfrog 不喜驴肉...
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为驴是偶蹄不长角?
<palomino|working> i like 驴肉....
<gfrog> hamo: 驴肉现在可能都是马肉
<jussss>  > Time.now
<Guest94351> jussss, 2012-07-25 17:48:44 +0800
<hamo> adam8157:  不知道能不能吃..但是觉得怪怪的动物...吃起来别扭... cc gfrog
<palomino|working> 很好吃的... , hamo
<palomino|working> 你就当它是小...牛 , hamo
<gfrog> hamo: 驴肉有啥奇怪的。。。
 * hamo 貌似是不能吃...
 * gfrog 天上龙肉，地下驴肉。
<jussss> 驴肉很不错吧
<Mayaer> hamo: zhjk是哪里-
<hamo> Mayaer: 张家口
<Mayaer> hamo: 酱紫
<Guest94351> 新 Shell脚本 • rm勿删的话怎么恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382139 如果不能，推荐一个能删除，又可以恢复的命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-07-25 17:57
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 如果android一直不关机会怎样？
<cfy> jussss: 没咋样
<alvin_rxg> 不怎么样，我就没关过
<jussss> cfy: 会不会像win一样
<jussss> 自己卡死
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 把你的 linux 开一年，它也就自己卡死了
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 额，网上不是宣称20年不关机吗
<hiei> 开的程序多，怎么都卡死
<hiei> 不开，linux系都不死
<cfy> 20年不关机？
<jussss> 据网上传，20年不关机，
<jussss> unix
<hiei> 不是没有的，我同事说他以前电网就有台服务器，一直开着，老到售后都没人会了。
<cfy> android 20年不关机
<cfy> 开玩笑吧
<cfy> 对待机能力太乐观了吧。。
<hiei> nix系列都可以，^_^
<cfy> 再说吧，android出来都没10年吧
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 我把globalsearch.apk和googlesearch.apk删了，没啥大事吧？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 昨天还把/bin给删了，于是造成开不了机
<jussss> 今天又刷机一次
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 刷机只动 apk，其他的别动。
<archl> stardiviner: windows8 have a great web browser
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 现在感觉手机速度很猛，而且比较奇怪的是跟以前有些地方不一样了，现在按返回键退出软件，不是退出到程序列表，是直接退到了Home
<jussss> Home界面
<stardiviner> archl: what is great ? which part of that browser
<alvin_rxg> ?
<archl> stardiviner: right click bring up a 2 part, address bar on bottom and tabbar( thumbnails) on top
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 通俗点就是返回键盘有时和Home的作用一样了，神奇吧
<archl> alvin_rxg:  android 4.0
<archl> stardiviner: but maemo way better because you can choose to go task_selector/app menu/desktop
<netw0rm> 改返回建为home搞定
<cissu> char assert[(a_var) ? 1 : -1]; 谁知道这句什么意思? c programming.
<netw0rm> c编程？
<stardiviner> archl: emm, yes, I think that style is designed for Table.
<netw0rm> 字符什么
<netw0rm> 为什么不讲汉语
<cissu> 先下班了.
<archl> stardiviner: i have a wacom monitor only full-functioning under windows, now a tablet desktop
<jussss> 关键是退出软件后，应该退到软件列表界面的，现在直接退到了Home界面，好怪异
<netw0rm> 4。0按键功能估计改了
<jussss> netw0rm: 说英语的那肆在白奥，so...
<netw0rm> 要不就是rom问题
<stardiviner> archl: I do not know what to say .....
<stardiviner> archl: you have a table ?
<archl> stardiviner:  tablet = touch control ready
<archl> stardiviner: actually often means working with a pen
<jussss> 感觉android的搜索功能有点鸡肋，但搜索键是必须要滴，没了搜索键，android还咋玩
<netw0rm> this is chanel for chinese.
<archl> in this case, touch won't work, only the bare hand/material other than the wacom pen.
<namoamitabuddha> netw0rm: English is somewhat intoxicating.
<archl> .
<archl> my bad english
<netw0rm> chinglish
<archl> right.
<jussss> pinyinlish is hao de
<namoamitabuddha> netw0rm: Therefore there are many adherents. 嘿嘿
<stardiviner> archl: em ... well, and any other cool features on 8 ?
<jussss> guangguang, ti shi xia pinyinlish
<alvin_rxg> jussss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *kq-5e-9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: The critical feature of Windows 8 is restricting users' freedom.
<jussss> alvin_rxg: good job!
<netw0rm> niubility
<archl> stardiviner: not very exciting
<jussss>  > Time.now
<Guest94351> jussss, 2012-07-25 18:37:14 +0800
<archl> stardiviner: its designed for those not clear what they are doing next...
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: cool, now stupid users will be much more stupid, very happy
<archl> stardiviner: and there is even a camera on desktop if the webcam mounted... a bit better than cheese.
<namoamitabuddha> Thus naturally, a website analogous to http://en.windows7sins.org/ is necessary.
<Guest94351> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Windows 7 Sins — The case against Microsoft and proprietary software
<netw0rm> this is a water channel.
<stardiviner> 哈利路亚, 感谢widnows 8 让更多的人使用之, 并更加愚蠢. 愿您的臣名更加安静
<archl> stardiviner:  also, M$ is copydog, now, hot corners like gnome is main way to use the Win8
<stardiviner> archl: I do not understand what this statement means ...
<stardiviner> archl: oh, you mean 8's style like Gnome3 ?
<archl> stardiviner:  the 4 corners of the desktop will bring up panels/task switchers alike
<piggybox> mac has that for a long time
<stardiviner> archl: it is similar with your design, right ? (one old ...)
<archl> piggybox:  right, not very long, at least not useful in Tiger
<archl> stardiviner: . yeah, quite a bit
<roylez_> archl: 渣渣袋袋
<netw0rm> how about mountain lion ?
<archl> roylez_:  lele
<netw0rm> I here that mountain lion will support AMD cpu,really?
<archl> a IME that work under windows 8?
<piggybox> archl: still not very useful now. At least ppl around me don't use that mac function
<netw0rm> I want to install a hack-mac.
<archl> piggybox: but in win8, this is only thing you can use - unless you prefer the desktop mode - which looks a lot like the windows 7.
<archl> won't bother that mode.
<archl> roylez_: lele.
<archl> roylez_: send me your photo.
<netw0rm> Blablabla.........
<ofan> wtf
<piggybox> netw0rm: that's a waste of time
<roylez_> archl: fuck off
<archl> roylez_: ...
<netw0rm> Because i am not
<netw0rm> able to offer it.
<netw0rm> Solo
<netw0rm> ●▂●     ◑▂◐
<netw0rm> /
<netw0rm> /
<netw0rm> ~
<netw0rm> &
<netw0rm> ()
<netw0rm> 机器人来了？
<Guest94351> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gimp2.8不能保存png格式图片 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382144 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyaotang — 2012-07-25 18:49
<roylez_> hunt_O: 夯秃，呕
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://jandan.net/2012/07/25/intense-work-out.html
<Guest94351> roylez_,啥网址y 真相：5分钟的激烈运动比在健身房呆90分钟更有效
<hunt_O> roylez_: 想屎？
<roylez_> hunt_O: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/647d885egw1dv8c1tlvkhg.gif
<roylez_> hunt_O: 与某传销公司老总吃饭，他说传销面对的受众，大都教育程度较低，所以文案千万不能复杂，只需抓住四点：称呼亲切，文字简单，落款严肃，充满诱惑。 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66db3190jw1dv80lxchf0j.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 看起来搞定了
<hunt_O> UbuntuTalk: 机器人
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 知道是机器人怎么还对着机器人说话
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps 仙子？
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 纯文本协议解析起来麻烦啊
<hunt_O> UbuntuTalk: 机器人本来就是对着说话的 = =
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 是呢，只能用 VPS 挂 IRC……
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps 只需要连接到IRC之后就可以发送验证信息了
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] hunt_O 这里是UbuntuTalk群，请不要对着 UbuntuTalk说话，后面跟着的才是Nick
<hunt_O> 可是后面跟着的没有补全...
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] ..........
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 那是你客户端的问题，有的就支持
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 为什么不要对着bot 说话呢
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 那样很没意思啊
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我还以为bot会崩溃呢 ^_^
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 额，那道不至于
<hunt_O> 有客户端支持补全机器人后面的nick？没见过
<Mayaer> lily_vps: x仙子~~
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 最多就是直接被转发过来了
<Mayaer> 学长~~~
<hunt_O> roylez_: 那男的长得好像steve nash
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] Maya也在啊～
<Mayaer> 必须的·~
<roylez_> hunt_O: 这个你看过没... http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac385786
<Guest94351> roylez_,啥网址y 最近火爆网络的韩国妹纸自拍 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps 你去 ubuntu 中文的首页导航栏上找 chat，从那里可以直接连进IRC，你还可以看到加入频道前都接收了那些消息
<hunt_O> roylez_: 不看acfun
<Guest94351> 新 校园网拨号 • iNode不能使用，卡在start 802.1X authentication了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382147 之前安装好的iNode，虽然会间歇性自动掉线，但是还能“正常”上网。 今天下午重启了系统，就不能用了。重装之后也没有提示错误 Code: mts@unity-ubuntu:~/.iNodeClient/iNodeClient$ sudo ldd iNodeClien …
<roylez_> hunt_O: kw7142
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 我当然能看到收到了哪些消息
<lily_vps> Mayaer: maya～～
<hunt_O> roylez_: 啥意思
<Mayaer> lily_vps: 哇 你怎么用的nick补全  他不在聊天室啊
<lily_vps> Mayaer: 鼠标选中，然后中键粘贴 ^_^
<Mayaer> lily_vps: 哈哈 酱紫
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps 用那个可以解析嘛？
<ofan> archl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUVDNuNGEy8&feature=relmfu
<Guest94351> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - Bioshock 2 Failthrough Part 1
<ofan> archl: lmao
<Mayaer> ofan: ~~~~~
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps  我说，TP的中键不是那么玩的
<ofan> Mayaer: yoooo
<Mayaer> ofan: 哇咔咔~
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 那是？
<lily_vps> 机器人还在调试呢
<Mayaer> roylez 主席好~
<roylez_> Mayaer: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac143871
<Guest94351> roylez_,啥网址y 【红军演奏会】片翼天使-萨菲罗斯 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps  TP的中键配合指点杆可以上下滑动文本，可以按住整个图像向任何方向滑动，可以超方便控制三维图像的移动和视角转换，可以起到控制放大和缩小的功能
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 但是Linux下需要有一个配置文件才可以用
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 那个我知道。可是我要用中键拖动画布和滚动条耶
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps  看这个帖子说的 中键模拟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=286666
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 在Thinkpad X200上安装ArchLinux。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 冲突了
<Mayaer> roylez 啊啊  老是卡啊。、、、
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] lily_vps 不需要拖动滚动条，按住中键在页面内直接向下拨动指点杆就好
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 中键定位滚动条嘛
<lily_vps> phoenixlzx: 好啦，机器人再次调试
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 桑不起     窗口的边框又没有了……
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 换一个WM吧
<liemehoc> 并口ps手柄只有一个能用，有没有两个都驱起来的
<liemehoc> archlinux kernel 3.4.6
<liemehoc> gamecon map=0,7,7,7,7,7
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 直接把压好的RAR扩展名改成JPG就好了
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 而且Linux下你把扩展名改成啥都没用
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 是啥文件就是啥文件
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 这样没有图片发不到论坛啊
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 扩展名删了都能识别
<Cherrot> MIME万岁
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 什么没有图片？
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 谁发的u2b视频?
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] rar直接改为jpg后缀后，并不是图片，不能传到论坛吧？
<Guest94351> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux_Mint和openSUSE哪个更好一点？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382150 Linux_Mint和openSUSE哪个更好一点,哪个操作简单功能强大点安全点？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2012-07-25 19:52
<Cherrot> 能传貌似
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 传哪个论坛？
<Cherrot> 论坛是靠后缀名判断的
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] linux跑的phpbb就不能
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 我去试试百度贴吧先
<liemehoc> 并口ps手柄只有一个能用，有没有两个都驱起来的
<liemehoc> archlinux kernel 3.4.6
<liemehoc> gamecon map=0,7,7,7,7,7
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 一般的简单骇客改文件名过不去 phpbb 的
<Cherrot> soga    我的文件名有点问题都传不上去
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 百度不行～
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 你把压缩包传个网盘啥的，给链接就好了嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 那样就麻烦了啊～win里面直接吧图片跟rar文件一起拖到一个批处理就解决了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 那个牛人根据win里面的原理写一个在linux下的程序？
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 应该可以的吧？他原理貌似也简单的
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 批处理发上来看看
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 脚本而已，改一改就用了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] ==找一下
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] http://p.vim-cn.com/cRF/text
<UbuntuTalk> @echo off...
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<alvin_rxg> cat blabla.rar >> 123.png ?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] +1
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 我觉得就这样差不多额
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 内容过长，已贴至 http://p.vim-cn.com/cRF/text:-[ 这句话你们能看见得不？:-/
<ofan> 看不见
<UbuntuTalk> [毛建坤] ..
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] :-! 内容过长他发的那句话大家看得到的不？内容过长，已贴至 http://p.vim-cn.com/cRF/text
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<lily_vps> cactus: 其它人只看到链接和最开头的文字的
<ofan> 外面只有17度，我要盖被子了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] :-* 谁写个小程序出来哈～win批处理脚本在链接http://p.vim-cn.com/cRF/text
<ofan> cp $1 $2 > $3
<jussss> hi
<Guest94351> jussss, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<lily_vps> cactus: 什么意思？
<ofan> Guest94351: 你让人盗号了还是把密码忘了
<namoamitabuddha> kk
<jussss> Guest94351: WiiW?
<namoamitabuddha> hi
<ofan> hey
<Guest94351> namoamitabuddha, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jussss> 好安静呀1
<Guest94351> 新 初学者园地 • 关于保留设置更换电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382153 我在笔记本上通过Wubi安装了Ubuntu12.04. 用了一段时间，感觉很不错。 现在我想在台式机上装Ubuntu12.04。 我的笔记本是 64位 的，台式机是 32位 的。 笔记本上这个ubuntu，我做了很多个人设置，并且下了很多更 …
<namoamitabuddha> firefox 中如何用 openjdk 的 jre
<raylei> 有没有人知道光猫怎么配置路由功能啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 福利如何
<hamo> adam8157 VLC打不开...
<adam8157> hamo: mplayer
<hamo> adam8157 坚决不装这个渣渣..
<namoamitabuddha> mplayer2
<adam8157> hamo: 你才渣渣!
<adam8157> hamo: mplayer 哪里不好了
<hamo> adam8157 个人习惯...
<GNUdog> 渣渣..
<adam8157> hamo: 渣渣
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<hamo> GNUdog: ...
<hamo> adam8157 ..
<hamo> adam8157 等等win下看..码字呢
<ofan> 渣渣
 * hamo ...
<imtxc> 说好的下雨的呢.
<ofan> vlc超过mplayer了
<hamo> adam8157 从主席那个渣站那里看到了删减版...典型的人造人嘛...
<ofan> mplayer确实渣渣了
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 你android用啥浏览器？
<ofan> 入不入nexus 7
<jussss> 没钱。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 入俩 邮寄给我一个
<hamo> ofan: 三个吧..
<jussss> snugglecat: 鬼来了！！！
<ofan> adam8157: hamo 可以
<ofan> adam8157: hamo 给钱就行
<adam8157> ofan: 伤感情
<ofan> adam8157: 你看我像在乎感情的人么
<adam8157> ofan: 真像
<alvin_rxg> jussss: opera
<jussss> 话说怎么突然出来个7，这个数字
<ofan> adam8157: 好吧，你可以让hamo付
<GNUdog> jussss: 7-inch
<jussss> win 7
<ofan> jussss: 你猜对了，前六这上哪去了？
<jussss> ofan: 不知道
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你在额
<snugglecat> 没看到你在#archlinux-cn里额
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老婆来美国乐么
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] https://plus.google.com/photos/107480542308186841433/albums/5769050612107465137/5769050619210225858
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Google+
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 大家看看
<snugglecat> knownbad, 再么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 奸貓犯
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在额
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 什么叫pb的片子
<snugglecat> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> :)
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 你好基友来了
<snugglecat> 走了
<snugglecat> 弄系统去
<ofan> OS X Mountain Lion!!!
 * ofan 升级去！
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ ..錯了， 貓叔是搶吾maya的
<ofan> 干嘛走了
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: maya不是被 stardiviner 强走了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ ..嗚嗚。。本尊不在，還有別人搶。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 废柴
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..警察叔叔，你好，，感謝誇獎
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，当初就是 stardiviner 从你手里抢走maya的
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] MAC OS能装在我买的PC上吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 好吧， 搶就搶，本尊被迫去相親了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 扩也
<ofan> 能装
<jussss> 上面这厮用啥客户端？怎么带出来个pigman
<ofan> jussss: gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] pigman  就是我啊
<ofan> 猪人？
<jussss> ofan: gtalk能加irc?
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我就是问问我买的宏碁笔记本能装mac os 不  复杂不
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 两个通了
<ofan> jussss: 不能，这是互相转发的
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 这是我常用的游戏名称卫衣
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 而已
<ofan> 复杂，驱动不好解决
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] mac os x86么
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 自己google
<jussss> ofan: 不懂
<ofan> 不过装虚拟机里很简单
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 哦  这样啊
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 了解了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 虚拟机装 性能几何
<ofan> 看机器
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 你26了？
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我在用google+你们有谁用 互圈啊
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 你是老鳥來的？？ 你看過 log了？？
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] ？
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 看过了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 为什么他前面没有ircbot呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 好吧，， 求 SSH
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 找 caleb- 去
<Guest94351> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神改个xp里面的批处理使它ubuntu能用～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382158 Code: @echo off if "%~1"=="" goto end if "%~x1" neq ".jpg" if "%~x1" neq ".png" if "%~x1" neq ".bmp" if "%~x1" neq ".gif" goto end if "%~2"=="" goto end if "%~x2" neq ".rar" if "%~x2" neq ".zip" if "%~x2" neq ".7z" goto end if "%~3" neq "" goto  …
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我在用google——里面整合的 gtalk功能
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 4k 協調器不在
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 用网页版就没有了么？
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 你召唤下他试试
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 好吧
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 4k帳號  jussss 讓寡人召喚汝
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] gtalk客户端貌似也没有
<CyrusYzGTt> xorg-x11-drv-intel.x86_64 0:2.20.1-1.fc17
<CyrusYzGTt> xorg-x11-drv-intel.x86_64 0:2.20.1-1.fc17
<liemehoc> 并口ps手柄只有一个能用，有没有两个都驱起来的
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 你这神奇的章节符
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ .. 爲麼如此說？
<liemehoc> 拆开来看了下，手柄的接法为megatap
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 猪超。。。好名字
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 冒泡…
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 你在xchat改这个符号也只有xchat才会高亮吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] .
<jussss> è¡°è´§
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 貌似這樣
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 现在有工作了？
<UbuntuTalk> [任光伟] .
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 算是有，不過我是幫別人，木有工資。。
<jussss> 上面这位，你用的gtalk咋还有前缀
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 應該說，只要提到本尊的 nick就會高亮
<stardiviner> jussss: God, are crazy ? why so many people fucking remember I'm Evanescene. I'm stardiviner. shit, I do not know how to say that. damn, I should use anonymous and Tor !!! damn stupid
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 木工资...
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ HI ，奸夫
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] ircbot …
<ofan> stardiviner: stfu
<stardiviner> jussss: NOW, please stand at there, I really want to kick your ass !!!
<jussss> stardiviner: 你太激动了
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 嗯，不過一日三餐，算是解決基本溫飽
<jussss> stardiviner: 别激动
<stardiviner> jussss: fuck you, if you're kicked, I think you will too
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 放心吧，本尊將maya賜予汝
<jussss> stardiviner: 你咋能骂人呢
<stardiviner> jussss: let me tell you last statement, don't do that again !!!
<jussss> stardiviner: 大家都只是一起开个玩笑，你骂人是啥意思
<stardiviner> ok, maybe that what you said is a joke, so I'm sorry about what I said. But let me tell you again, DON'T DO THAT AGAIN !!!
<jussss> stardiviner: 你上次在这骂了 nyfair,没想到又骂我，
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 这人是不是有病
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 就他妈的会英语是吧！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<jussss> stardiviner: nyfair还是个女的！
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯。，
<stardiviner> jussss: because you are stupid, I am angery on him because he said that , you should learn it from that
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ bingo
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 围观妹纸…
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 脑海中响起了桑不起的音乐
<stardiviner> 一个没有常识的傻逼才会对一个已经对别人做的事很生气上面再做一次!!???
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 汝進出頻繁。容易早出
<ofan> 他就没正常过,pigman
<stardiviner> shit, gtalk again, I hate it. I leave, you stay
<jussss> stardiviner: 你/ignore jussss 好了，
<namoamitabuddha> 息怒
<jussss> 他又再骂gtalk!!!
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 蹩脚的英文还在这show
<imtxc> 怎么了.
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 恶心！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] what a mess
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 关 GTalk 毛事啊…
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 佛日：装比比卖淫更可耻。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 老子不用 GTalk …
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 老子用的是 Jabber
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] NND
<namoamitabuddha> 不要再争论了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 一群 ircbot …
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 鉴定完毕
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] bot 们继续…
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 躺着也中枪
<jussss> 我就不明白了为啥他这么喜欢骂人，上次nyfair就让他骂了，我就看不过去，这次又骂我，临走又骂gtalk!
<ofan> 佛也日
<ofan> jussss: 他有病，很久了
<CyrusYzGTt> 佛曰：佛祖穿腸過，酒肉心中留
<ofan> jussss: 你砸知道 nyfair是女的
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 我靠，这可是超重口味，如果从下向上穿的话。。。。
<jussss> ofan: 话说这段时间nyfair来过没，还想让她推荐动漫呢
<ofan> 不知道..
<KingOfDickFace> mohomoho
<ofan> KingOfDickFace: FAIL!
 * Cherrot 我错过什么了么...
<ofan> KingOfPalmFace: 龟脸王
<jussss> ofan: 一个整天和日本动漫为伍的人，在一次关于les的讨论中暴露了她，lol
<ofan> Cherrot: 错过了福利
<ofan> jussss: 日本动漫已经接近衰落了
<Cherrot> ofan: 有啥福利～求发～
<ofan> jussss: 毫无新意，现在改看美国动漫了
<ofan> 变形金刚tv版
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 日本的不错啊，昨天我换看了一部呢，看得我鸟血沸汤。。。
<jussss> ofan: 日本不管是动漫还是电影都有大量成人片在顶着！
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 大家围观妹纸吧…
<Cherrot> 遁了  困觉去……
<ofan> jussss: 没 出 息..
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 没 出 息..
<jussss> ofan: 日本本来就已这个出名吗。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 那啥更出名，不解释…
<jussss> 以日为本
<ofan> jussss: 不想当动作片导演的宅男不是好流氓
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 更加羡慕男猪脚
<jussss> 男女肉搏战的动作片？
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 继续不解释…
<ofan> jussss: 枪战
<jussss> 还是男男？女女？
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 我来了以后，大家都闪了…
<ofan> jussss: 第一人称射击
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 因为我太黄太暴力？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 不要羡慕了，人家也是体力活
<jussss> ofan: 枪战都太假，还不如黑客帝国类的动作片
<ofan> jussss: 宅男满脑都是虚拟世界啊
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 体力活好歹强身健体啊，对吧…
<jussss> 虽然也很假
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 我爱三维的…
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 二维没意思…
<jussss> ofan: 额，其实我喜欢文艺片
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 文艺片…
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 曾经看过一本，整部片子，连牵手都没有，更别说别的了…
<CyrusYzGTt> 看世界末日去， 看看是不是天道的末日病毒要發作了
<jussss> 额，不是很喜欢爱情片，喜欢奇异系列的，如果是les的话更好
<ofan> jussss: 你是les?
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 奇人辈出啊…
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] Windows 8上的一切都硬件加速http://software.solidot.org/software/12/07/25/0620249.shtml
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y Solidot | Windows 8上的一切都硬件加速
<jussss> ofan: 我一男的，你认为我能是les,虽然我也想尝试下
<ofan> jussss: 变态啊
<jussss> ofan: 没钱，变不了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] MIPS正将Android 4.1移植到低成本平板http://hardware.solidot.org/hardware/12/07/18/0929219.shtml
<ofan> jussss: ..............
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Solidot | MIPS正将Android 4.1移植到低成本平板
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 支持…
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.56.com/w39/play_album-aid-9958416_vid-NjQ4NTI5OTY.html
<ofan> jussss: 你还当真想变
<CyrusYzGTt> les 那個，貌似叫 磨碧
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] : 也能出来乱码…
<jussss> ofan: 下辈子吧
<ofan> jussss: 攻受二选一
<jussss> mips不是消失了吗。又复活了？
<jussss> ofan: 攻
<ofan> irc最失败的就是不能发挖鼻孔的表情
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] GTalk 能发？求赐教
<jussss> 扣扣能发
<ofan> gtalk用的是转义字符串
<ofan> 不能直接发图
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 其实可以发图，Pidgin 有插件…
<jussss> 感觉好怪异，
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 能..
<ofan> 还能发avi
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 北京公安局抓捕网络罪犯五千人，称严厉打击攻击现行体制
<jussss> pidgin又插件，但貌似freenode不支持吧
<ofan> 双方都得用插件
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 发链接啊
<ofan> 跟otr一样
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我来试试gnome 3.4的桌面通知
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 必须双方都用插件啊…
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 看来不好用 输入法都看不见
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不一定都用啊..
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那局限要很大啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 〠〶〾〿
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] “人一辈子那么长，谁没爱上过几个人渣”
<UbuntuTalk> 哪部电影里说的？
<jussss> gnome3在liveusb上用了一次，不喜欢，
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] http://d.yun.io/KBW33F
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 20120725213045.png 用云诺分享文件最方便
<ofan> 用kde吧
<adam8157> hamo: 这么多
<hamo> adam8157 49连发
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 看到图了…好图床…
<adam8157> hamo: 问题是 哪来这么多妹子, 好多都是一个地方..
<jussss> ofan: 额，这里貌似用wm的居多
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 继续围观妹纸…
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 好不爽  回去了……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 碎谈我挺喜欢这个聊天的通知
<ofan> jussss: 啥wm
<ofan> adam8157: 刚才有人来捣乱
<jussss> ofan: awesome fvwm 之类的吧
<kiss_kill> 围观
<adam8157> ofan: hamo 么
<ofan> adam8157: 你的眼里充满了hamo..
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<jussss> 勇士又被误解了
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
<ofan> adam8157: 给个帽子吧，我要维护治安
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 靠，瞬间一堆乱码…
<adam8157> ofan: 赐予你力量
<jussss> ofan: 你不是早有帽子了骂
<ofan> adam8157: 收到！
<ofan> jussss: 临时的
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] ¡™£¢∞§¶•ªº–≠«‘“πø¥†®∑œåß∂ƒ©˙∆˚¬…æ÷≥≤µ∫√ç≈Ω`⁄€‹›ﬁﬂ‡°·‚—±»’”∏؈¨Áˇ‰´„ŒÅÍÎÏ˝ÓÔÒÚÆ¿˘¯Â˜ı◊ǲ¸
<ofan> hamo: 我可以替你报仇了
<jussss> ofan: 以前你不是把帽子挂在vps上的吗
<ofan> jussss: 偶尔会断开
 * hamo ｂ（￣▽￣）ｄ ofan
<jussss> ofan: 告它去，
<ofan> hamo: 这什么表情
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 神表情…
<jussss> 同问
<ofan> jussss: 话说你咋啥都知道
<hamo> ofan: 举大拇指啊...
<ofan> jussss: 你是谁派来的？
<ofan> hamo: 奥
<jussss> ofan: 啥都知道？报告长官，我火星来的
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/download/file.php?id=160685&mode=view/2012-07-25-190912_1024x768_scrot.png
<ofan> hamo: 看着像中指
<ofan> jussss: 赶紧回火星吧
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 地球很危险…
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] hamo  河马。。
 * hamo ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<hamo> ofan: ^^^
<jussss> 话说中指到底是啥意思
<hamo> ofan: 这个才是中指
<jussss> 难道是爆菊用的？
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] banban 是妹纸…
<ofan> hamo: 还有凸
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 我记住了…
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 我撤
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 大伙赶紧来围观…
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 noscript
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 据说现在岛国有个叫什么萝拉的很火，你收藏了没
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 flashblock
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 用 blockflash
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 不清楚。。最近很忙。 木有留意
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 呃，叫 flashblock …
<KingOfPalmFace> NoScript 用了，会加速心脏衰竭的
<namoamitabuddha> what?
<namoamitabuddha> alvig
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 据说是从模特转过来的
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] flashblock 挺好…
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 在 ff用麼？ chrome我用瀏覽器點擊播放
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 可以专门对付 qy
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你说 flashblock?
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 哦，求url  無碼高清
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> 我现在 java 比较讨厌
<ofan> 没js啥都干不了
<namoamitabuddha> 而且有的时候 flashblock 屏蔽之后打不开的
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 用 openjdk 7 的飄過
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: 木有
<CyrusYzGTt> jussss§ 你，一邊去，
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是 OpenJDK 啊
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 7 JRE
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..額， java-1.7.0-openjdk.x86_64 1:1.7.0.5-2.2.1.fc17.9
<CyrusYzGTt> java-1.7.0-openjdk-devel.x86_64 1:1.7.0.5-2.2.1.fc17.9
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我说浏览器上的应用
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我也用來打開 java 6 的 番茄軟體
<jussss> ofan: 苹果的软件都是一个包，文件夹就是文件，有点难以理解
<namoamitabuddha> 浏览器上你用么 Java applet
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯， 我也用來看其他的
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] xmonad
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 用 iceweb
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 桑不起
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 是个什么东东？
<namoamitabuddha> 你是说 icedtea 么
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我的unity设置没了
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] jussss: app 扩展名是打包好的可执行程序…
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 用 ice tea web
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 下载63m，安装728m
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] jussss: 只在非苹果系统才会被显示成文件包…
<namoamitabuddha> 我主要是怀疑最近几次 firefox 的 crash 和那有关
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] jussss: 系统不一样的原因…
<namoamitabuddha> 因为开启了 java，网页里面恰好有就卡住了
<jussss> UbuntuTalk: 那到底是文件还是文件夹？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 錯了，我這裏貌似crash是與flash插件有關了，後來repot bug就解決了
<ofan> jussss: 有什么难以理解的
<hottea> hi
<namoamitabuddha> Firefox 可能有内存泄露
<ofan> jussss: 文件夹，但是有固定的目录结构，里面用plist保存信息，实际是个xml
<Guest94351> hottea, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] jussss: 在 Mac OS
<ofan> 不过plist可以编译
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 下是可执行程序
<namoamitabuddha> 我内存很小
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 高清糞便。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 15.6G內存路過，
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙，你难道是js?
<ofan> jussss: 用文件夹的目的就是方便管理而且统一，也容易隔离
<namoamitabuddha> 你这太大了
<iGoogle> 送几条过来
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 什麼是js??
<namoamitabuddha> 是我的 30 多倍
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 淘宝网一组数据推翻了该结论：销售最火爆的为B罩杯
<iGoogle> 奸商。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ... 我是買的。。 被騙了，， 其中有一條是 3.6G的//
<hottea> 我想把ubuntu设置成开机进入控制台，就百度一下，修改了/etc/X11/default-display-manager,将内容改成false
<jussss> ofan: win下软件一般都在一个文件夹里，复制文件夹就能通用，ubuntu的软件都没在一个地方，咋复制，mac直接就一个app，
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] Mac 没有注册表…
<hottea> 现在开机就进不去了，控制台没进去，图形界面也没有
<CyrusYzGTt> hottea§ 不是 init 3 麼？？
<iGoogle> 看来，我要买64G了。以表示我的实力。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧，，其實我是被騙買的。。 後悔了，
<ofan> iGoogle: ä¹°èµ·
<iGoogle> 网购？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 應該留點錢去 叫雞
<ofan> iGoogle: 我要有台式就上32g
<hottea> 我知道可以用启动盘把配置改回来，那要怎么设置才正确啊？
<netw0rm> ..
<iGoogle> 没你那么穷。
<ofan> iGoogle: 你哪来的64g
<CyrusYzGTt> hottea§ 用 光盤進入 救援模式， chroot 進行修復
<iGoogle> 想象的啊。还没买。 ofan
<ofan> 现在最大单条8g
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] ee是个bot
<hottea> 我不问怎么修复。我想知道怎么才可以正确的开进进入控制台啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你纔是米主阿。。 膜拜 阿姨
<netw0rm> 怎么改名子
<iGoogle> 16的都没？不可能吧
<netw0rm> /
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] suteng: 全部是机器人啊…
<ofan> iGoogle: 没，买不到
<imadper> netw0rm:  /nick too
<CyrusYzGTt> hottea§ 用光盤進入修改。。 這樣技術含量不會太多
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 大bot
<ofan> iGoogle: 除非你花几万
<jussss> netw0rm: /nick
<iGoogle> 那扩展2个槽
<ofan> 桌面最多4个？
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 枫叶饭团: 被 bot 包围了…哎…
<imadper> ofan: 咩?
<ofan> 貌似有6个的，也才48G
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 128G SSD，好便宜
<iGoogle> 主板估计2个
<ofan> imadper: 咩毛？
<imadper> ofan: 什么 桌面最多四个?
<netf0x> zeze
<ofan> imadper: 内存槽
<imadper> ofan: 不止吧... 有六个的呀
<ofan> 我少说5年没用过台式机了
<ofan> imadper: 6个的很少
<imadper> ofan: 家用的, 没见过超过六个的
<imles> jussss: 某些 Mac 程序是只一个  .app，但我安装的大部分都没那么简单
<netf0x> 内存也不用太多吧
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 但是有
<yunfan_super2> iGoogle: fuck off
<iGoogle> 6个的，有2个是老式的吧
<iGoogle> 额。这死家伙。nnnd
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] https://plus.google.com/photos/114955851650599222028/albums/5769094837683144209/5769094841955071426
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Photos - Google+
<CyrusYzGTt> 〠〶〾〿 這些顯示不出表明字體不全，推薦 mplus全系列
<ofan> imles: 那是macports吧
<ofan> gui程序都是打包成app
<iGoogle> ssd，谁推荐个
<CyrusYzGTt> 內存多，可以多開虛擬機，，
<ofan> iGoogle: px-256m3p
<iGoogle> url?
<ofan> iGoogle: google.com
<KingOfPalmFace> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<CyrusYzGTt> 還可以打開超過 999個圖的網頁
<whi5key> M4
<ofan> m4 渣渣
<ofan> 不过倒是便宜
<whi5key> 恩 便宜
<KingOfPalmFace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/index.html
<Guest94351> KingOfPalmFace ⇪ t: Hello!!!! ofan, CyrusYzGTt, iGoogle
<jussss> port好像是bsd的
<ofan> freebsd的
<CyrusYzGTt> KingOfPalmFace§ ...
<ofan> 叫Ports
<jussss> ofan: mac能换别的wm吗
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] VBox
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] KDE不是可以到处装么
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 呃…看走眼了…
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 无视我吧…
<jussss> ofan: 13寸的屏幕下边的那一排图标能去掉就好了
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 可以自动隐藏
<ofan> jussss: 可以设置
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 也可以拖到左边或右边
<jussss> 哦
<ofan> jussss: 不能换wm
<ofan> 也没必要
<ofan> 可以直接运行X的程序
<iGoogle> ofan: 破。。。看包装，好山寨的。你也推荐
<ofan> iGoogle: 那你可以买包装好的
<cissu_> 机器人在卖萌吗. . .
<ofan> 神州之类的
<jussss> 虽然貌似快捷键操作居多，但有最小化的快捷键吗
<ofan> iGoogle: 金士顿的包装很炫目
<ofan> sandfore主控
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 嗯，机器人在卖萌…
<iGoogle> 就是包装破啊
<ofan> iGoogle: 你放机箱里还带着包装？
<ofan> iGoogle: 谁去看包装
<ofan> 我还想买散装的，没卖的
<iGoogle> 看得出。像无牌的，或者oem的产品
<ofan> lmao
<ofan> iGoogle: 那你看别的吧
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: 你android用任务管理器不？就是task kill
<KingOfPalmFace> jussss: 不kill
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: 不kill,后台会消耗电量和流量的
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/sLLhs.png 开始安装
<KingOfPalmFace> jussss: settings -> apps -> blabla
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 又一个…山狮…
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: blabla是啥
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/download/file.php?id=160699&mode=view/%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E5%BF%AB%E7%85%A7%202012-07-25%20%E4%B8%8B%E5%8D%8810.04.20.png
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] android用任务管理器做什么？？？？？
<jussss> UbuntuTalk: kill
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 没意义啊
<netf0x> android编译很困难吗
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 难道在 IRC 里所有的 GTalk 都显示 UbuntuTalk ？连昵称都不带？这边好歹还有 IRC 们的昵称啊…
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 不困难，不过听说要很久。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 差不多吧，，
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] [ircbot] [CyrusYzGTt]
<KingOfPalmFace> 16:09:48    UbuntuTalk | [无泪の城] [ircbot] [CyrusYzGTt]
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: force stop?
<KingOfPalmFace> jussss: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] @_@
<netf0x> android有没有kernel
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 有昵稱顯示，不過，你們的昵稱不能用tab 補全
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] IRC 好落伍啊…
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 咔咔
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] IRC比较先进啊。。
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: blabla不知道是啥。。。字典里没这个单词
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 忍不住吐槽一下…
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 呃…对，IRC 好先进…
<KingOfPalmFace> jussss: blah
<netf0x> 编译什么的我感觉主要就是调试bug
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] IRC 是用来讨论技术的，XMPP 是用来灌水的…
<namoamitabuddha> 都是灌水的
<qinglingquan> 今天一天
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 好长的昵称…
<UbuntuTalk> @_@
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.18&id=10436497635
<Guest94351> iGoogle,啥网址y 镁光 M4 256G SSD 固态硬盘 CT256M4SSD SATA3正品行货 送USB HUB-淘宝网
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: blah=废话？
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 是因为irc比gtalk的使用门槛高那么一点点吗
<whi5key> 怎么调戏机器人嘞
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 双无线网卡，双路由器怎样实现同时上网？
<jussss> \rs: 高那么一点点，lol
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我还没用过 gtalk 的群来着
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] Ï_Ï
<jussss> 大话西游
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 亲，你现在就在 GTalk 群里…
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] TÅT
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 怎么加irc频道？Join the #Octopress IRC channel on irc.freenode.net    这个怎么操作的？
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] ircbot 们踊跃回答…
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] /join #Octopress ?
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] If you have a question, or if you love helping others:
<UbuntuTalk> Join the #Octopress IRC channel on irc.freenode.net.
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 我想就爱入那个聊天群
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 加入
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] ircbot 们选择集体沉默…
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: running services?
<liemehoc> 谁用过gamecon模块
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: 话说android支持脚本不？
<ofan> jussss: 什么脚本
<jussss> ofan: 啥脚本也行。
<ofan> jussss: bash
<imadper> 在考虑要不要ignore UbuntuTalk
 * GNUdog 纠结要不要买 Mountain Lione
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linux.cn/article-703-1.html ,,這個好玩不？？
<Guest94351> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 国产Linux网游《时空浩劫》即将内测 - 开源新闻 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区
<KingOfPalmFace> Title: 首页 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区 (@ Linux.cn)
<jussss> ofan: 如果task kill是kill running services里面东东，而控制断网的软件又是通过开关apn实现，那么就不需要软件，直接用脚本不是更好吗，所以我才想到脚本
<KingOfPalmFace> damn.
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 好玩
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linux.cn/article-694-1.html
<Guest94351> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Firefox 15成功实现大幅降低内存占用！ - 开源新闻 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区
<KingOfPalmFace> Title: 首页 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区 (@ Linux.cn)
<jussss> KingOfPalmFace: 你的blabla到底是啥意思。。。moto和htc的名字可能不一样
<imadper> KingOfPalmFace: 你人机合一了?
<KingOfPalmFace> 问题晚点再修复。
<yagnb> jussss: android有sl4a，python, perl什么的都支持
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個遊戲的linux板塊說明有點坑爹。。
<whi5key> value 要出linux的游戏叫啥
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 半条命 4
<CyrusYzGTt> lua.. 感覺，， fedora的ruby有限制的。。
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] del的blog在那？
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 去学习gimp
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] tenzu？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 求生之路吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] GIMP 太高端，继续用 PS …
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] :-o
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] :-O
<jussss> yagnb: 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] http://126.am/
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 网易短地址-缩短网址,更好分享
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] http://0.gg/
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 0.gg shorten url, track and share Shortest URLs
<ofan> gnudog  nnd 我装不了
<ofan> 得做个恢复用的usb
<ofan> 迁移到ssd后没把恢复分区复制过来
<UbuntuTalk> 李素强 的昵称已更改为 夜雨聆风。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我操 ，GFW连pyjs官网都墙。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [夜雨聆风] pyjs是什么
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] http://pyjs.org/
<UbuntuTalk> 这个么？我这边正常啊…
<Guest94351> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y Pyjs
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] http://pyjs.org/ 么？
<UbuntuTalk> [夜雨聆风] 我也打不开
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] 我可以打开…
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] :-S
<HM>  :o
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 手机屏幕不停出现水波纹
<whi5key> 一定是撸多眼花了
<jussss> whi5key: 不是，是一条条水波纹从上向下滑动
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 有时候我也有 很正常
<ofan> 蛋疼了 home全没了
<fuhao> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ..
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] OH YEAH
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 恭喜恭喜
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 还好有日志
<fuhao> 我前一阵买了块16G固态硬盘，在考虑是不是拿它给笔记本用...
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 可惜了
<ofan> 16g太小
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 谁叫你HOME不单独弄出来
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 16G。。
<ofan> 恢复的太慢了
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 你蛋疼吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 你不知道越大效果越好吗
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 16G用来装根分区刚好吧
<ofan> 不够
<fuhao> 真搞不懂你们用那么大盘干嘛用...  我10G都够用了...
<namoamitabuddha> 够
<ofan> 随便装个文档就好几百m
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 不够
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我的rootfs 60G
<ofan> man page/info什么的
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 只要不多装几个matlab，我怎么看都 够了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 实在觉得 不行，可以把var分出来啊
<namoamitabuddha> 我现在 rootfs 就 12G
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 有时候编译ORACLE什么的
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 你把VAR 分出来失去加速的意义了
<namoamitabuddha> 还是嫌体积太大
<ofan> 这么小var必须分
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 哦靠
<fuhao> 我还有9块320G 1块500G  / 80G 并口貌似也有不少块... 都闲置...
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] OFAN 怎么跑到 UB群里来了
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 你真是无处不在啊
<ofan> 我在irc
<imadper> ofan: 看来那个gtalk的群是ub的群
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 中午你一般吃啥？
<ofan> imadper: 你很聪明
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 快到吃饭时间了
<imadper> ofan: ... 谢谢...
<ofan> imadper: 不客气
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 晚上还是不要提吃饭的事儿
<ofan> 不知道吃啥，现在没心情吃
<whi5key> 我用120G SSD只装了linux  是不是有点二啊。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 新奥尔良烤鸡腿堡～～～～ 噗噗
<ofan> 有些软件真是tm慢的出奇
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我现在开我的ECLIPSE只要2S
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 说道这个了
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我今天被工作流插件 BUG恶心了一上午
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] arch 给我把ECLIPSE 升级到4.2了
<ofan> mac上有些备份恢复工具真2
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 那个插件就开始抽筋了。
<ofan> 拷贝速度2m/s
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] mac上面也可以用
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] testdisk的
<UbuntuTalk> [无泪の城] ircbot 们，晚安…
<ofan> 恢复时选择文件现在等了10分钟了还没见对钩打上
<ofan> mac用的文件系统不一样
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 不是EXT XFS ZFS JFS之类的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我看他是用的 BSD的核。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 应该都是支持这些的
<ofan> 不是，hfs+
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 哦
<ofan> 从bsd改的
<namoamitabuddha> 我还认为 mac 是用 zfs 呢
<ofan> 闪人
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 8
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我也要准备睡觉了
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: mac server版本来计划上zfs的，后来好像因为专利纠纷原因放弃了
<piggybox> ofan: 你在用time machine?
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] OFAN肉体墙外
<imles> ofan: 不是 ports。那东西我安装了不知道怎么用 :-(
<hiohiohio> 如何装了Ubuntu以后再装Windows
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] xp 7？
<gebjgd> mac才不会用那么牛逼的文件系统呢
<knownbad> 现在才放炮？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚吃完饭
<xiaomo> :) 宵夜
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] .
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆也去学车了
<gebjgd> xiaomo: 晚饭
<knownbad> 唉，老婆也要求学开车了。
<xiaomo> 好吧..
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在挑车
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 自行车么
<gebjgd> 自行车3辆了
<gebjgd> 汽车
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 拿到驾照之后再也没开过车表示压力山大
<knownbad> 我可买不起。
<knownbad> 我都想搭公车了她才想开车。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的车呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们那里车那么便宜
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 完了完了，我的下载速度怎么只有30KB/S了。。。今天一天都 这样子
<gebjgd> 下载什么东西
<knownbad> 倒不很想开车上班，让别人开车带你去上班多好啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 不是下载什么东西的问题，而是速度真的慢了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 该死 的联通老出问题
<gebjgd> 有小arm的人表示毫无压力
<piggybox> 欧洲车是贵
<gebjgd> piggybox: 买二手的
<whi5key> vim 的行号怎么高亮显示啊  是行号
<piggybox> whi5key: 换个能高亮现实行号的theme
<whi5key> 。。http://linuxtoy.org/img/2012/07/tmux.png   像这样的
<knownbad> 不想听老婆抱怨车子不够好什么的。
<HuangMing> -online
<alvin_rxg> whi5key: 自己找 https://github.com/xuxiaodong/vimenv
<Guest94351> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: xuxiaodong/vimenv · GitHub
<whi5key> 哦 麻烦了
<piggybox> 唉，vim的配置现在也和emacs一样麻烦了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你什么车子？
<knownbad> 96年的小卡车。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我槽。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还能开呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你又不是穷人
<knownbad> 还蛮好的啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 换辆新的吧
<gebjgd> 丢人啊
<knownbad> 我是穷人啊。
<piggybox> knownbad: 啥牌子的？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 被你给说走了。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没有 他才没有那么小气
<gebjgd> knownbad: 问你什么牌子的呢？
<knownbad> 没看到。
<knownbad> Nissan pickup truck.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要它干嘛  你又不运货物
<gebjgd> 北京市市长下了
<gebjgd> 不知道为毛
<gebjgd> 北京民政局新浪微博号召全国人民捐款，结果收了2万多条“捐你妹”，一万多条“滚”，八千多条“你大爷的”，六千多条“你妈逼”，最后不得已关闭了评论。
<knownbad> 我穷人啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对 你钱都买房子了
<gebjgd> 是吧
<knownbad> 积木房子？
<knownbad> 我真什么都没有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就装穷吧
<knownbad> 就一只小鸡鸡。
<gebjgd> 邪门了
<knownbad> 我装干嘛？
<gebjgd> arch的上的xmcp搞不定了
<knownbad> 没用，但我PPStream有问题。
 * knownbad 穷人专心工作去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的能看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2004年的机器
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比win下的电影多多了
<knownbad> 那个版本？
<gebjgd> knownbad: aur里面的那个
<gebjgd> knownbad: ppstream
<knownbad> 这个见血。  http://goo.gl/cilCs
<Guest94351> knownbad,啥网址y [转载专区]北京号召捐款 民众抵制骂“捐你妹” (转载)_国际观察_天涯社区
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就看了
<knownbad> 我是看了你说的才去搜了下。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我天天看g+
<knownbad> 我装了ppstream64但节目表点不出来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 32位的系统 不知道
<knownbad> 经常Segment fault.
<hexboot> hello
<hexboot> 有人？
<Guest94351> hexboot, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<hexboot> 。BOT？
<gebjgd> knownbad: ok
<gebjgd> knownbad: xmcp worked
<knownbad> Congrat.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是只能在lightdm下
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<knownbad> 还在查 ppstream .
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里挺好 就是ati下声音和图像会有时不同步
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那个应该是ati显卡的问题
<Guest94351>  06:20
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-26
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<MeaCulpa> .
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] ....
 * Guest46056 3.0.0-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:13:04 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<netw0rm> omg
<CyrusYzGTt> kk的nick貌似被註冊了
<kk> 好了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你被搶注了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157 adaam 是你的MJ？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: nope
<rrrrrrt> adaam: 马甲好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..直接用 No 就是了，，爲麼用這麼。。
<rrrrrrt> test
<sevk> rrrrrrt, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<kk> rrrrrrt, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 蛋 gfrog: 呱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...竟然有兩個KK。。
<rrrrrrt> sevk: kk ，分身
<sevk> rrrrrrt, 呃。  ㍡ 
<rrrrrrt> irc.freenode.net连不上，真奇怪，最后用213.232.93.3上来的，
<rrrrrrt> 我竟然能记清楚这个地址，看来我的记忆力又提升了
 * sevk 3.0.0-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:13:04 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * CyrusYzGTt  3.4.6-2.fc17.x86_64 #1 SMP Thu Jul 19 22:54:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ucbs> weechat 需要安装cywin 是这样拼写的吗 谢谢 是xywin吗
<rrrrrrt> ucbs: cygwin
<rrrrrrt> ucbs: 没win版的？
<kk> 原来开了2个bot。。。。。
<ucbs> 我我硬挨全部选择默认只吗上次安装自动死机拉
<sevk> 在抢nick
<rrrrrrt> kk: 人机合一？
<ucbs> winxp 我的系统
<CyrusYzGTt> .. kk 。。 變人了，， 有妖人出現了
<rrrrrrt> ucbs: web irc xchat是不错的选择
<CyrusYzGTt> 支持 xchat
<rrrrrrt> irssi有漏字的嫌疑
<rrrrrrt> 有一次下午用irssi,晚上翻看记录，发现irssi貌似漏了不少话
<CyrusYzGTt> 也支持 erc
<CyrusYzGTt> 也支持 vrc
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] pidgin
<ucbs> 网页版的
<rrrrrrt> 网页版有时也漏字。。。
<ucbs> weechat 支持文件传输吗
<wiiw> 漏字是网络不稳定，丢包
<wiiw> irc服务器在国外
<ucbs> 好像是
<rrrrrrt> wiiw: 我用web irc那次网络很稳定呀，
<ucbs> 只有外国人才那没无私大方
<wiiw> 而且服务器有好几台
<wiiw> rrrrrrt: 有时抽风就丢包了
<rrrrrrt> wiiw: 哦
<rrrrrrt> wiiw: 你咋搞出来两个kk
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] bot
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: 下三俗
<hamo> roylez_: 你就是三俗...
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] ;-)
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 拜见主席
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] zsh升级了  主席的zshrc 有啥更新没啊
<roylez_> 没必要啊
<roylez_> 兼容了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级内核，驱动怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382192 内核升级后，好像驱动失效了，得重新安装一遍。 是不是每次升级内核都要重新安装一次驱动？比如从3.2升到3.3 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoyunhebrave — 2012-07-26 10:00
<sevk> kk ⇪ ti: 升级内核，驱动怎么办？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级内核，驱动怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382192 内核升级后，好像驱动失效了，得重新安装一遍。 是不是每次升级内核都要重新安装一次驱动？比如从3.2升到3.3 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoyunhebrave — 2012-07-26 10:00
<kk> sevk ⇪ ti: 升级内核，驱动怎么办？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<xiangjianfeng> 我的是的
<xiangjianfeng> 我的是Ｎ卡，也重装了。
<xiangjianfeng> 反正重装一下就几分钟。
<wsk170> 没事儿升啥级阿  还还在用10.04
<byzantium> :-) 找到一个linux的bug
<imadper> byzantium: 说来听听
<byzantium> 就是 怎么删除 文件名位-r的文件
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 去 reportbug 先吧
<byzantium> 文件名 为-r的文件
 * imadper 很多时候, 即使你99%的确定你发现了一个bug, 还是有99%的可能性, 他不是一个bug. byzantium 
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ rm -rf "-r" 我是這樣解決的
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 不可以的
<byzantium> 没反映
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 那 rm -rf \-r呢
<byzantium> 也不行
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏怎麼可以，，？？
<ifvwm> 所以是bug嘛。你行他不行。lol
<byzantium> 我的是debian系统
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 阿姨， 我向要個老婆。。
<ifvwm> 你居然想搞同性恋。
<CyrusYzGTt> 七夕送給我就行了
<ifvwm> 冥婚？
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ ,,。。 不要 冥婚
<ifvwm> 搞错了。
<ifvwm> 只是，glass在本国是禁止的啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] google glass 国内禁止/
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] ??
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ..可是 本尊是男的，， 吾要的是 女人，，
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 按习惯，这个是需要大家投票来决定你的性别的
<ifvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你原来是男的啊。
<chgtg> ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 生化博士，， 我要末日病毒，，
<ifvwm> 本尊，不是巫婆的自称嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ ,,你是假冒ee，， 兩年前，ee就知道寡人是 男人
<ifvwm> 寡人，和寡妇也像。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 指 本人的身體和靈魂現存的主體意識
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 寡人，， 舊時 君主 對自己的謙稱
<ifvwm> 你一直说些超现实的词语，所以我不能判断你的性别。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ ,,臭ee
<ifvwm> 我随机送你一个吧。
<ifvwm> 把 tenzu 送你。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ ,, 不要，，
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 朕快被你们吵死了
<adam8157> bluezd: T410的键盘我都觉得烂...
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 那就關閉你的 gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 为啥 你们都觉的小黑的老式键盘好用  我却觉得不好用呢
<chgtg> UbuntuTalk: 新键盘回力和老的一样？
<ifvwm> 枫叶饭团 ‏@maplebeats
<ifvwm> 过去时 RT @cuihaoleo: 我对钱多表示异议。RT @gujiling 要嫁就嫁程序员，人忙钱多死得快
<ifvwm>  过去时 RT @cuihaoleo: 我对钱多表示异议。RT @gujiling 要嫁就嫁程序员，人忙钱多死得快
<ifvwm> @maplebeats @cuihaoleo @gujiling 死得快，这点才正确。
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 把 UbuntuTalk 當成一個人，
<ifvwm> adam8157: 警惕
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] ubuntutalk 就是一个bot 连接irc和gtalk的
<adam8157> ifvwm: 警惕啥
<ifvwm> 看上面那几句
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 我知
<imadper> byzantium: rm ./-r
<CyrusYzGTt> http://user.qzone.qq.com/622000169/blog/1343225837  竟然有這些看，， 圍觀中
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 认证空间 -- 心理月刊网站的QQ空间 -- 腾讯博客 [http://622000169.qzone.qq.com]
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 我觉的老式键盘 手感硬
<adam8157> ifvwm: 没一条符合的...
<ifvwm> 所以，只是警惕嘛。
<chgtg> UbuntuTalk: [vic wang] 明白了，谢谢
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 是这样给talk里的member？
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 嗯， 不過我還是直接 UbuntuTalk 這樣。。 不能 補全。。就不type nick
<imadper> gtalk 里面的人补全不了, 真心烦人. 还有人中文nick, 更是烦人
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ..
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我們從來都心靈感應。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 將 UbuntuTalk 封印吧
<imadper> 同求, ifvwm
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 同意
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 我也同意。。不過 本尊，木有OP權限
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 那只能ignore了
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 好吧，， 以後 當 UbuntuTalk 不存在，，
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 看你的
<adam8157> roylez_: 昨天做梦去打人呢, 我们二打五, 赢了
<CyrusYzGTt> 收工完成
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 。。 超級賽亞人打地球人，，？？
<byzantium> 在shell脚本中分号是做什么用的呀
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<adam8157> byzantium: 一行语句变多行语句
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,你欺負吾，。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我 是 adam8157_away
<imadper> 卖萌...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,都是一個人。。 那你歸還吾 發言權
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没有不让你说话啊
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是一直在说吗?
<byzantium> adam8157, 可以作为换行符吧  也就是说 我需要连续执行好几个命令 因此我可以在一行中用分号分开这些命令的
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 就没见你停过...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..我要 。。加上發言權，就不怕 kk
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<adam8157> byzantium: 可以
<byzantium> 彼此的运行不会影响把
<imadper> 不用分号我也一行好几个命令....
<byzantium> 如果我有一个运行失败了 那么 后边的会受到影响吗？
<imadper> byzantium: 顺序执行的
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾 用的最多是 \ ;
<imadper> byzantium: 不会. 但是如果你依赖上一个命令 最好检查返回值
<byzantium> 奥 好的 谢谢
<Guest72147> 谁知道伦敦奥运几点开始
<ifvwm> 今天？
<Guest72147> 是今天还是明天
<imadper> huntxu: 早, 糊涂徐叔
<huntxu> imadper: 11点了...
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 依然被 #fedora-zh封印的存在
<ifvwm> 嘘嘘威武
<ifvwm> 11点上班
<wzssyqa> ifvwm: 好久没拜神了,罪过
<ifvwm> imadper: 你咋不学学
<ifvwm> wzssyqa: 苏苏。
<imadper> huntxu: 那也是早
<imadper> ifvwm: 学啥?
<imadper> ifvwm: 俺昨天就早退了... 半小时...
<ifvwm> 学迟到
<ifvwm> 要打卡不
<imadper> ifvwm: every day...
<ifvwm> 真扣钱不？迟到
<imadper> ifvwm: 我是九点上班, 每天我都9:10分才到...
<imadper> ifvwm: 不扣! 我的mentor到现在还没来呢!
<ifvwm> 哦。你现在实习，被蛋蛋欺负阶段？
<imadper> ifvwm: 不, 我和阿蛋是商业合作伙伴
<ifvwm> 你应该去欺负蛋蛋的女友
<imadper> 谁?
<ifvwm> 合作啥
<imadper> 卖人
<ifvwm> 前台啊
<imadper> 前台是adam的女友?
<ifvwm> 。
<imadper> adam8157: 真的?
<imadper> ifvwm: adam8157现在不在..
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez ifvwm hamo MeaCulpa CyrusYzGTt 早！
<ifvwm> 当然，没女友的蛋蛋，通常就以前台当成YY的女友
<adam8157> imadper: 滚粗 有我啥事儿
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 早
<ifvwm> imadper: 嘎嘛和你啥合作关系
<gfrog> imadper: hi
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 我以为就我不知道呢
<imadper> gfrog: hi
<ifvwm> imadper: 你看。蛋蛋羞愧了
<imadper> ifvwm: ....
<gfrog> adam8157: 让你观察，你观察到没啊，前两天人家情侣装都穿上了。
<adam8157> ifvwm: nnnnd
<ifvwm> 丫丫的。破蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 。。殺神者
<adam8157> gfrog: 没注意啊, 我, 工作忙...
<ifvwm> 小心我把你的nick注销
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊呸，每次都在台球案子那遇到你
<imadper> ifvwm: 我和 hamo? 没有合作关系呀...
<ifvwm> 我要称霸
<adam8157> ifvwm: 不能乱开玩笑
<ifvwm> imadper: 是说 gfrog
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁啊...
<ifvwm> adam8157: 难道前台在这？
 * hamo 神作！！！http://www.56.com/u52/v_NzAzNDc2ODE.html
<imadper> ifvwm: 也没啥合作关系呀, 就是我不会的去问他而已
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ . ifvwm 城管要發火了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不说
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛难道啥都会？
<adam8157> hamo: 据说你没机会了
<adam8157> hamo: 前台
<ifvwm> 我记得嘎嘛好傻的啊。天天要肉体翻墙。 imadper
<hamo> adam8157 啥情况？
<ifvwm> 梦想着做出口牛蛙。
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 说的
 * gfrog 为毛公司里的一对对的经常被我撞见，真的不是我八卦啊，是八卦送上门来了，我不八也不行。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 谁？
<ifvwm> gfrog: 继续说。支持你。
<imadper> ifvwm: 没理解... 天天肉体翻墙??
<adam8157> gfrog: 天赋啊!
 * wzssyqa 看热闹不嫌事大
<imadper> gfrog: 天赋异禀!  gaoji
<ifvwm> imadper: 。他天天挂twi上说的。要当出口牛蛙。
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper 。。。
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 工作了?
<imadper> ...............
<gfrog> imadper: 我更喜欢天赋异柄
<wzssyqa> adam8157 混段小公司,先
<ifvwm> wzssyqa: 啥公司了
<imadper> gfrog: ...
<ifvwm> gfrog	imadper: 我更喜欢天赋异柄。。
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 让上irc的小公司是好公司 :)
<imadper> adam8157: 我们的repo里面, 有288.el6没?
<imadper> ifvwm: 你想说什么?
<ifvwm> imadper: 理解这意思没。 gfrog 说的这句。
<adam8157> imadper: checking
<ifvwm> gfrog 说他的柄是异形的。
<adam8157> imadper: 有
<ifvwm> 额
<gfrog> imadper: brew list-pkgs --tag=RHEL-6.3 --package=kernel 用brew神器。
<imadper> gfrog: ok
<imadper> if
<ifvwm> 扯技术了。岔话题了。
<imadper> ifvwm: 理解了
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 我理解是 gfrog 是 同性戀
<ifvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 那你不如 roylez 理解的深刻。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 滚粗。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 哦
<ifvwm> 滚粗。到底是啥意思啊。
<wzssyqa> adam8157 偷偷滴
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 你那 柄  越滾越粗？？
<ifvwm> 只有rf的人才这样说？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神奇
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<ifvwm> 北方词？
<hamo> gfrog:  你撞见了 sarah和某男？
<gfrog> hamo: 啊
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 神马时候来, 饿好几天了
<ifvwm> hamo: 说你没戏了。是啥含义？
<hamo> ifvwm: 那是 adam8157 胡说的
<ifvwm> 我觉的蛋蛋可能是说中了啊
<ifvwm> 求前台照片。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 我看明白了 估計是 hamo 看中了 前臺，前臺 名花有主， 沒戲了
<gfrog> hamo: 乃没机会了呢。赶紧过来的话，跟hr可能还有机会哦
<wzssyqa> ifvwm: 压注五毛
<ifvwm> wzssyqa: lol
<hamo> gfrog: ...
 * hamo 不能乱说话...要低调...
<ifvwm> 破百度，各种的不爽。期望蛤蟆早滚，早恢复百度的原有水平。
<zoombut> ~~
<ifvwm> 去毒害rf吧。
<zoombut> 百度。。
<hamo> ifvwm: rf哪？
<imadper> ifvwm: rf?
<ifvwm> rh
<gfrog> ifvwm: redflag？
<wzssyqa> 有人要去太原么,会点qt/mfc/gtk 和sql就行,会点就行
<ifvwm> rf被xx占领了。说错了。
<CyrusYzGTt> rf= redflag ; rh = redhat..
<zoombut> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 吾沒有一樣會
<ifvwm> wzssyqa: 我觉得我都会一点点。lol
<gfrog> wzssyqa: qt mfc gtk放一起说，好奇怪呢。
<wzssyqa> ifvwm: 神去了,只能摆着,每天拿香熏着
<ifvwm> 熏死的。
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 就是会一点图形就行,vb都行
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 蚊香??
<ifvwm> CyrusYzGTt: ç ´glass
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 破神
<ifvwm> 丫丫的
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 系统分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382198 新手刚刚从windows转移过来，很多方面多没有适应，问下在ubuntu下硬盘分为好几个分区有没有必要。昨天安装ubuntu完单系统，硬盘几乎全是sda1 统计信息: 发表于 由 recession — 2012-07-26 10:58
<adam8157> imadper: 用啥收邮件的?
<imadper> adam8157 opera
<imadper> adam8157 opera的邮件系统真的挺好的. 我开着opera就是为了邮件... 然后开个firefox上网...
<adam8157> imadper: 频率呢? quick和full的频率, 不会是always吧...
<FrankLv> scp <blabla参数> [[user@]host1:]file1 ... [[user@]host2:]file2  是不是表示我在机器A上可以直接把 B的文件传到C？ 测试了下没成功，不知道是用错了还是不支持。 以前看FTP RFC貌似FTP可以这么弄
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 你肯定写信不多...
<imadper> adam8157 imap的是quick rsync, 不用设置频率... pop3的是3分钟吧
<imadper> adam8157 我写信不多. 基本就是收信.
<adam8157> imadper: 估计是always了, 你同时用imap和pop3收一个邮箱
<adam8157> imadper: 估计是always了, 你同时用imap和pop3收一个邮箱?
<adam8157> imadper: 写信多就会改mutt之类的了...
<imadper> adam8157 不同的邮箱的..
<imadper> adam8157 我宁愿 mew~
<adam8157> imadper: 一个意思
<tenzu> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 帝都还下雨么?
<ifvwm> imadper: 你不蛋疼？
<hamo> tenzu: 饼都下雨了昨天？
<adam8157> tenzu: 现在不下? 泡饼了?
<adam8157> tenzu: 现在不下. 泡饼了?
<tenzu> hamo: 昨晚到刚才 adam8157
<tenzu> 今早饼都大水
<ifvwm> tenzu: 听说你家全淹了？
<ifvwm> 天津也惨了
<tenzu> ifvwm: 先淹你家
<ifvwm> 我们这边，千年没地震，没水灾
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩, 有点儿. 所以准备换个邮件客户端.
<ifvwm> imadper: 干脆，开bitlbee，全挂opera
<imadper> ifvwm:  不懂 bitlbee
<ifvwm> http://imagebin.org/222156
<Tone___> 哈哈
<imadper> ifvwm: 不行, opera连公司内部的irc, 会掉线!
<Tone___>  wo  zhe luanma
<namoamitabuddha> 哪个网站能收看过去的电视台的节目？
<Tone___> wo  kan bu dao ni men shuo de
<ifvwm> imadper: 。你觉得会是哪里的问题呢？lol
<imadper> ifvwm: 我觉得没问题~  lol
<liemehoc> 有没有把swf无损转换为pdf的办法
<microcai> what are words !
<ifvwm> ircd都没配置好嘛。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • shell script里的shift是参数左移，有没有右移的命令呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382201 我想让参数队列向右移位，有没有可能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 weiweishuo — 2012-07-26 11:20
<Tone___> wo shi  zai windows xiane !
<Tone___> ni men de  hanzi  wo kan budao  doushi luan de
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋的mutt搞gpg了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: sure
<ifvwm> adam8157: ircd都配置不好的。折腾啥mutt
<gfrog> adam8157: where is your key？
<microcai> http://www.what-are-words.com/
<kk> microcai,啥网址y 【What are words 中文网】What are words 中英字幕版MV在线看、歌词、下载
<adam8157> gfrog: huh? .gnupg/ ?
<ifvwm> gfrog: 去搜索嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，问你key id呢。
<ifvwm> 难道你要私钥
<Tone___> - - $
<adam8157> gfrog: http://adam8157.info/about
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y About - Adam's
<adam8157> ifvwm: ...
<imadper> Tone___: use UTF-8
<ifvwm> @@ 蛋蛋这样列出来
<imadper> Tone___: and kill Tone_ Tone--
<Tone___>  haishi luan
<adam8157> gfrog: ifvwm http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/11/upgraded-my-pgp-key
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Upgraded my PGP key - Adam's
<ifvwm> adam8157: 啥。你的公钥不发布的？
<adam8157> ifvwm: 发布了的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我有一个key的revoke找不见了，证书私钥本身也没了，肿么办？
<ifvwm> 那还这样写干嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘掉它
<adam8157> ifvwm: fp嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<ifvwm> fp是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --search-keys "qzhou"
<adam8157> ifvwm: finger print
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> gfrog: 4个
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，dsa竟然被废弃了，我还以为他比RSA安全呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 有rh邮箱那个嘛
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu下硬盘分为好几个分区有没有必要 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382204 如题 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 recession — 2012-07-26 11:42
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 两块硬盘装Ubuntu12.04LTS出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382206 笔记本两块硬盘，一块SSD(hd0)，一块HDD(hd1)，已经有Windows7了，在SSD上，整个SSD分了2个区，一个是系统保留分区100MB(hd0,0)，另一个就是Windows分区C盘(hd0,1)，都是主分区。HDD分了4个区，都是逻辑分区。 …
<hamo> adam8157 http://jandan.net/2012/07/25/deadliest-cannons.html
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 看阿三演示如何规范标准地发射 FH77 B02 榴弹炮
<hamo> adam8157 神评论...
<hamo> kk: 小k,你肥来鸟...
<kk> hamo, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍤ 
<huntxu> roylez: 女同学对我说：张江男，是上海唯一一类有钱但是没有妹子的人
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 赐予你力量
<roylez> huntxu: 你妹
<huntxu> adam8157: 助紂為虐啊
<adam8157> hamo: :D
<huntxu> adaam: 為虎作倀啊
<huntxu> adam8157:  為虎作倀啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 六月飛霜啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 不要惹张江电车男
<kk> hamo, 是的肥来鸟
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ［求助］如何更改桌面通知的字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382210 啊……我想你们懂的，这个问题似乎确实有些大众……但是找不到有效的解决办法啊…… 拜托了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 abde124578 — 2012-07-26 12:53
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> roylez: 张江男, 上地男, IBM的小兵, 恐怖的存在
<adam8157> roylez: 囡囡说的这个貌似不错 https://launchpad.net/rubber/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Rubber in Launchpad
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) huntxu
<roylez> adam8157: LyX鄙视一切手敲TeX代码的
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.56.com/u52/v_NzAzNDc2ODE.html
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 耳光乐队：狼局长 -原创视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<adam8157> hamo: out
<hamo> adam8157 你已然看过了？
<adam8157> hamo: N天前
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
<adam8157>  /kick hamo
<adam8157> hamo: http://i.eatliver.com/2012/9201.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 下个月CCIE笔试。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 犇
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋不会用 /say
<adam8157> roylez: 你才不会用
<hamo> gfrog: 你居然考了CCIE。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 背题
<gfrog> hamo: 以前俺是干网络的哦。
<jussss> CyrusYzGTt: test
<luw> 3~3/clear
<imadper> adam8157 hamo roylez ifvwm  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6961900bjw1dv4f15gzwqj.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然WFH，啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为, 下午要踢球, 所以懒得去公司了
<imadper> gfrog: 百度被我们学校的警察鄙视了...
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 直接在学校的饭堂上贴出来, 百度搜索第一条是骗子...
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不说乃犇呢
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 碉堡了 cc hamo
<huntxu> imadper: 碉堡了 cc hamo
<cfy> imadper: 碉堡了 cc hamo
<adam8157> imadper: 碉堡了 cc hamo
 * hamo 男人要保护好自己的屌...不要让他们总爆..
<roylez> adam8157: 爆蛋
<cfy> imadper: 拍得好模糊啊。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似不挂proxychains连debian升个级都难
<gfrog> roylez: 163/sohu啊
<roylez> gfrog: 5k/s
<gfrog> roylez: 贵摸弱爆了，我这用sohu，2MB/s
<adam8157> roylez: 贵摸弱爆了
<adam8157> roylez: apt-spy
<roylez> adam8157: 没那速度
<\rs> gtalk 必须代理了
<hamo> roylez: 贵摸弱爆了
<roylez> adam8157: 全球都很慢
<roylez> hamo: 公司的ssh代理很快...
<freeflying_> adam8157, 自从升级了联通的光纤后再也连不回家里的机器了
<adam8157> freeflying_: nat了?
<freeflying_> adam8157, 貌似
<adam8157> freeflying_: 我老家5M光纤一年400元, 独立IP, 我成天拿花生壳连...
<freeflying_> adam8157, 有办法不
<adam8157> freeflying_: 有
<adam8157> freeflying_: ssh -R 反向链接
<freeflying_> adam8157, 你老家也太便宜了啊
<freeflying_> adam8157, 连去哪儿呢
<adam8157> freeflying_: 你家里机器连过来(VPS, 办公电脑啥的), 然后你链接本地一个端口就行
<adam8157> freeflying_: 我连上我妈的debian stable, 给她修电脑啥的...
<gfrog> adam8157: ssh -R
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 这玩意往回连的时候还要重新输入密码么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘记了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不会用-R选项，求教
<adam8157> gfrog: 我找下
<gfrog> adam8157: 查到了。 http://www.cnblogs.com/eshizhan/archive/2012/07/16/2592902.html
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y SSH反向连接及Autossh - eshizhan - 博客园
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 远端桌面 到期要如何处理 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382211 公司ERP在国外，平时在windows下需要用远端桌面进行联接，但过一阵子就会出现到期提示，一般注册表处理一下就可以了 但是，ubuntu不知道要如何处理，求高人指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sevenwom — 2012-07- …
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 这个讲的还算清楚, 结果是要密码
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: debian下载用wget?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: wget --proxy嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 实际上不是直接重用连接往回连，只是用ssh打个洞，跑其他的协议。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 或者http_proxy环境变量
<gfrog> adam8157: 我再想可不可以用ssh这条连接直接回连client。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 开22那个洞就是ssh
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 光纤猫要设置成bridge模式
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ISP会定期来重置
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以啊, 开22, 远端连本地对应端口就是了
<gfrog> adam8157: 要密码啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 密钥呗
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦，例如要在手机上ssh，用密码也不爽。
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在往notes db里面堆屎
<raitar> 有人吗
<imadper> ....
<kk> raitar, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<raitar> kk: 恩
<raitar> kk: 无聊啊，上课
<imadper> raitar: 那就好好上课吧...
<kk> raitar, 你真的要问我吗？  ㍥ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 在openshift上扔一个wordpress去。
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似好多人反应openshift不错...
<hamo> roylez: 发粪了呢...
<hamo> adam8157 据说下半年要发力了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 开源了嘛，社区一推动，马上就爆发了呗
<roylez> adam8157: 又吹屎
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157 求搞openshift...
<adam8157> hamo: 懒得, heroku已经满足需求
<roylez> hamo: 想搞屎？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统重装,可以直接在ubuntu系统中用镜像安装么? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382212 因为升级内核的缘故,自己在网上捣鼓了半天,现在我的ubuntu系统已经完全乱了,新手也不知道怎么弄回去! 现在启动时,在登陆界面显示我的版本成了12.10,但是进入系统,在系统设置 …
<ofan> yooooooo
<roylez> MeaCulpa: LGBT又骄傲了
<piggybox> 收费的heroku还是挺贵的，不知道openshift将会定什么样的价
<ofan> 云计算都很贵
<ofan> 不差钱还是用amazon的最好
<piggybox> 但amazon得自己管理和scale，云赚的就是帮你管理和scale的钱
<ofan> amazon主要靠流量赚
<ofan> 有个服务可以帮助管理ec2,不过也是要钱
<roylez> adam8157: 帮我看看 809584
<adam8157> roylez: checking
<adam8157> roylez: 我可以给你催下, 因为6.4的bug恰好我在acking
<roylez> adam8157: 可以确定是rh的问题吗？
<piggybox> google的captcha越来越不是人类所能辨认的了
 * hamo 啧啧... adam8157 开始给 roylez 打工了都...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 看错了, 这个new的状态, 没有post patch
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: LGBT是啥
<hamo> adam8157 犇..你的机会来啦！！
<adam8157> roylez: 也就是说, 我们现在没有拿出修的方案, 然后具体是谁的问题我不知道, 因为不懂cluster...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 拉拉 基佬 双性 变性
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，想起来了
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得图片里都是膀大腰圆的妹子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: EAGLE
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows 30G的C盘要满了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 15分钟以后开会，开完会用gparted给C盘扩容...
<adam8157> imadper: 我改成30秒一次quick sync, 5分钟一次full sync, 现在快多了, 嗯嗯
<adam8157> roylez: C盘...
<imadper> adam8157 quick Rsync 和quick sync 有区别吗?
<hamo> roylez: 祝你机子挂掉...
<hamo> roylez: 嗯嗯
<roylez> hamo: 挂了劳资跳槽
<adam8157> imadper: rsync 不是个命令么...
<roylez> hamo: 不给我加30%工资不干
<imadper> adam8157 稍等, 我给你截图
<imadper> adam8157 囧! 原来我一直都记错名字了!!!
<imadper> adam8157 quick resync
<imadper> adam8157 这是哪门子的歪名字, 谁起得那么难记, 害我记错
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/78b51e0egw1dv99s44fnyj.jpg
<adam8157> imadper: ... 和 quick sync 一个意思吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dual boot will no longer be supported ...
<imadper> adam8157 不解..
<adam8157> roylez: wow...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥dual boot？
<imadper> roylez: 好吃吗?
<adam8157> imadper: quick sync本来就是一个re的过程...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那GPG加密
<hamo> roylez:  out
<roylez> imadper: 嘎崩脆，狗肉味
<cissu> 贝爷吗. . .嘎崩脆
<imadper> adam8157 恩...
<imadper> roylez: 为啥 hamo 是狗肉味的...
<ifvwm> 。
<gfrog> adam8157: 迅速搞定了呢， PaaS部署果然迅速啊。 https://wp-gfrog.rhcloud.com/
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y My Life, My Love! | 指点江山 激昂文字 修身隆德 自然自我
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
<adam8157> gfrog: 你直接搬过去了哦
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 有用xfce的么? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382215 有个功能说好的switch windows for same apllication，结果根本不起作用。 是bug么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-07-26 14:33
<ifvwm> gfrog: 这啥臭屁。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还没搬完
<ifvwm> 转发这。又看到肉体出国
<ifvwm> ofan: ？
<ofan> ifvwm: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
 * gfrog 回家喽
<imadper> gfrog_away: 这么早
<imadper> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> imadper: 嗯，赶火车。
<imadper> gfrog_away: 回家? 爽翻了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 额，咱内部服务器肿么不响应away指令呢。。。
<imadper> .
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你后头没加东西?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还要加东西？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 麻烦。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啥也不加是取消away...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ...
<hamo> gfrog_away: away了总要留两句话撒...
<gfrog_away> hamo: 哦，
 * gfrog_away 留两句话？ 撤。退。
<huntxu> adam8157: a=list(), for i in a: 和 for i in a[:]有嘛區別
<huntxu> roylez: gfrog_away hamo ^
<hamo> huntxu: python?
<huntxu> hamo: bingo
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<byzantium> 大家好
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<byzantium> 问问 有没有参数 只是进行目录结构的拷贝 而不拷贝 文件夹下的文件的命令
<byzantium> ?
<adam8157> byzantium: find foo -type d -exec mkdir -p bar/{} \;
<hamo> adam8157 牛蛋蛋
<ofan> huntxu: 有区别
<huntxu> ofan: 詳講
<ofan> a[:]会产生一个拷贝应该
<hamo> ofan: 犇
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: rsync -a -f"+ */" -f"- *" foo/ bar/
<huntxu> ofan: 然後我對i的操作不會對a有改動？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: find + mkdir 弱爆
<huntxu> ofan: 但是前者對i的操作會改a？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 犇胖...
<ofan> huntxu: 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<adam8157> ofan: 犇
<alvin_rxg> 犇 = 笨 ？
<ofan> 帽子没了
<adam8157> 恒源祥 牛牛牛
<ofan> 这广告小时候快听吐了
<huntxu> ofan: 犇
<huntxu> ofan: 這算是利用切片的特殊情況？
<ofan> huntxu: 一般情况，切片肯定要复制
<huntxu> ofan: 特殊地從頭切到尾，只為了獲取一個副本
<ofan> huntxu: 恩 不过如果只是想要得到副本，用deep copy更明确
<ofan> for i in deepcopy(a): ...
<byzantium> find: 遗漏“-exec”的参数
<ofan> 那个ubuntu群又被踢了？
<byzantium> find /usr -type d -exec mkdir -p /home/
<ofan> huntxu: 貌似跟deepcopy还不一样  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3119901/python-deepcopylist-vs-new-list-old-list
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Python: deepcopy(list) vs new_list = old_list[:] - Stack Overflow
<adam8157> byzantium: 我后头写的{} \;哪里去了
<byzantium> adam8157, 呵呵 在我这边看不到
<byzantium> 谢谢
<adam8157> byzantium: np
<huangya> 最近刚学习shell。想问一个问题，我们一般写的程序都是在系统自带的shell中启动，实际上是shell的子进程。那能不能不从系统中自带的shell中启动，直接双击程序就运行呢？
<ofan> huangya: shell脚本需要解释运行
<ofan> huangya: 双击也实际上是启动一个shell然后解释脚本运行
<adam8157> huangya: ofan source foo.sh
<alvin_rxg> Title: boot.foo.sh - Main (@ foo.sh)
<adam8157> huangya: 看错了
<hamo> source ddd.sh
<huangya> 我的意思是，自己写的程序不用通过fork（），exec（）等系统调用，直接双击运行。
<adam8157> huangya: 不行
<hamo> huangya: 你这是要写操作系统啊...
<imadper> ofan: adam8157 其实人家的意思更简单, 就是想, 直接双击就运行... 而不是敲命令打开. 你们想多了
<imadper> huangya: 对不对?~
<adam8157> imadper: 他知道fork exec
<imadper> adam8157 但是, 他要直接双击运行...
<imadper> adam8157 好吧, 我糊涂了....
<ofan> huangya: 你脚本里不执行外部命令就不会fork
<huangya> 好吧，我把问题完整的充分一遍。我们一般写的程序都是在系统自带的shell中启动。实际上shell通过fork（），exec（）等系统调用，来执行你的程序。现在我的问题是能不能脱离shell，来执行你的程序.
<imadper> adam8157 表示还是没很理解... cc huangya ofan
<ifvwm> huangya: 为啥要shell启动？
<adam8157> huangya: 别的程序去fork exec就好了, 不用shell
<imadper> 充分一遍就没理解... 脱离shell的话, 谁来解释shell脚本?
<ofan> huangya: 你脚本里不执行外部命令shell是不会fork的
<huangya> 不是脚步
<mao> 如何是设置的limit.conf立即生效
<ofan> huangya: 交互模式？
<huangya> 举个例子，一个简单的hello程序编译完了，不通过shell
<huangya> 怎么启动
<ifvwm> 。
<ofan> huangya: gui程序里也会有exec来启动外部程序
<imadper> huangya: 你每次双击的时候, 他都启动了其实..
<adam8157> huangya: 另外写个程序去fork 去exec
<adam8157> huangya: 例如gmrun
<ifvwm> adam8157: 赶紧忽悠，这是潜在的客户。
<huangya> imadper：双击启动不了的
<ofan> huangya: 你应该知道有个根程序是被内核首先加载的，init或者systemd之类的，其他程序全是它的子进程
<imadper> huangya: 咩?? 怎么可能??? 双击启动不了吗? 看不到我还可以理解, 启动不了吗?
<huangya> imadper：你可以试试
<imadper> ofan: 双击 helloworld, 启动不了是吗? 我以前以为是启动了, 看不到
<ifvwm> imadper: 当然看不到。那程序只是print hello啊
<ifvwm> imadper: 你不合格，不能当忽悠。
<imadper> ifvwm: 对呀, 看不到而已, 但是启动了
<ofan> imadper: gui里可以，不过一般是双击.desktop
<huangya> 在win下双击可以启动
<ofan> huangya: 这就叫桌面环境的不同
<imadper> huangya: 确定linux下双击是没启动?
<ofan> huangya: win下也是有shell的，叫explorer
<ofan> huangya: 你双击的时候是explorer来启动那个程序
 * imadper 我去写一个试试去...
<huangya> 没打印hello,world啊
<ifvwm> lol imadper
<imadper> ifvwm: 笑什么, 直接告诉我嘛~~ 我一直以为是启动了, 但是看不到而已
<ifvwm> huangya: 应该这样说。你如果不是print，而是向串口输出hello，你认为你看得到不。
<ofan> huangya: hello,world输出了 但是你需要终端或者其他的程序来显式
<huangya> ofan：在linux下我自己写一个shell，那我怎么启动？
<ifvwm> win下，那是缺省帮你打开终端
<ofan> huangya: shell里或者桌面环境下启动
<huangya> ofan：我要在桌面环境下启动
<ifvwm> 那你要向桌面输出啊。
<ofan> huangya: 写个.desktop文件
<ifvwm> ofan: ...
<ifvwm> 不扯这了。过2年。自然会了。
<huangya> ofan：我要达到的目的是，自己写的shell，能运行，但不是系统自带的shell的子进程。能给点详细的资料吗
<imadper> huangya: 是shell的子进程的版本怎么写?
<huangya> imadper：没理解你的意思
<huangya> 我的问题ofan理解了
<ofan> huangya: http://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Desktop files: putting your application in the desktop menus
<ofan> huangya: 新建个ooxx.desktop,写上那么几行
<ofan> huangya: 主要写exec=/path/to/your/hello_world
<ofan> huangya: 保存，然后双击就行，如果你用gnome/kde
<huangya> ofan
<huangya>  ofan:谢谢
<ifvwm> 啥就理解了。。。@
<ifvwm> 这样能输出？
<ifvwm> 这和nautilus里面双击，有区别？
<ifvwm> ofan: 你真人才。
<imadper> ifvwm: ofan 应该给个更长的英文页面, 这样较长时间内, 那个人不会找回来
<ofan> ifvwm: 一般双击不行吧
<ofan> imadper: ...
<chgtg> imadper: 太坏了 &_&
<ifvwm> Terminal=Yes 你都没说。就解决了。。。
<imadper> ofan: 即使他找回来, 你也可以这样说: 看完了再说!
<ifvwm> 这是强制启动终端，来运行他的hello
<imadper> ofan: 就把人家打发回去了..
<ofan> ifvwm: 人家不要终端
<ifvwm> 输出到gtk窗口？会问这样的问题？
<huntxu> 不要終端那得從頭學圖形變成  = =
<imadper> huntxu: 不用学多少..
<huntxu> imadper: 可是還是用了fork = =
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu11.10下命令行界面backspace键功能bug！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382223 到现在一直不清楚是什么愿意导致backspace键在shell界面下无法像正常使用那样从后往前删除字符，目前只能讲光标定位到要删除字符的前面。 虽然凑合着也能用，但是极其不习惯，而且特别 …
<imadper> huntxu: 有办法新建一个进程然后不用fork或者fork的变种吗?
<ofan> huntxu: 本来都没有图形的
<imadper> huntxu: 总是要内核执行do_fork的..
<ofan> huntxu: 图形只是一套框架
<imadper> huntxu: sed 跟perl的正则差距太大了
<fff80> 这么多人呀
<fff80> 没人聊天吗？
<fff80> 测试一下
<fff80> 感觉ubuntu不好用
<kk> fff80, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<fff80> 还是puppy好用
<huntxu> imadper: 會一個就夠了
<huntxu> fff80: 感覺puppy不好用，還是ubuntu好用
<fff80> 嗯
<fff80> 不会吧
<fff80> puppy小多了
<huntxu> imadper: 而且感覺也還好吧，都是通的
<fff80> 快多了
<fff80> 嗯
<huntxu> imadper: 倒是bash解析的時候要注意，總是弄不清楚啥時候該轉義...
<imadper> huntxu: 我网上复制的代码. 然后想把前面的行号去掉.. 坑爹的 sed "s/^\s?\d//g" 不行...
<imadper> huntxu: 用成 perl -pe直接就搞定了
<huntxu> imadper: 你確定是\d不是\d*
<imadper> huntxu: 当然确定了. 我g了呀. 消掉一个只后, 他会继续扫这一行后面的数字的
<Tone____2> ...
<Tone____2> ...
<Tone____2> ¹þ¹þ
<Tone____2> ÓÐÈËÔÚÂð
<kk> Tone____2 say: 有人在吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> huntxu: 而且, 坑爹的sed是, 一个数字都不给我删....
<huntxu> imadper: 貌似那個...他不認\d
<huntxu> imadper: 認[0-9] = =
<imadper> huntxu: 哦...........
<Tone____2> ¹þ¹þ
<huntxu> imadper: 而且加了g也會匹配下一處^\s?\d吧...
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<huntxu> imadper: 只能刪兩位數行號的第一個
<Tone____2> ÎҵĲ»ÄÜUTF-8°¡
<kk> Tone____2 say: 我的不能UTF-8啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> huntxu: 不是的. 至少perl可以删了多个数字
<imadper> huntxu: ifvwm hamo 程序猿问科比：“科比，你为何如此成功？”科比反问：“你知道洛杉矶每天凌晨4点的样子吗？”程序猿：“知道，那个时候我一般还没下班。你问这个干嘛？”科比：“不干嘛，草！”谈话结束了！
<Tone____2> £¿
<Tone____2> ÎÒÔÚwindowÊÇÉÏÄØ
<kk> Tone____2 say: 我在window是上呢 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Tone____2>  郁闷了
<huntxu> imadper: 額，大概明白，perl不跳過已匹配的那部分
<Tone____2> huijia  ubuntu
<huntxu> imadper: 科比的沒看明白 = =
<ifvwm> imadper: 慢慢体会pl的随心所欲。
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 你没看过原版...
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩!
<huntxu> imadper: 神把perl代碼寫得自己都看不懂了
<huntxu> imadper: 考慮入本programming perl，但想想又沒有必要 = =
<MeaCulpa> :P
<ifvwm> 那是必须的。太节约打字了。lol
<imadper> huntxu: 哈哈~ 确实没必要, 买了也不会看. 还不如perldoc方便
<imadper> huntxu: kk在不, 给你发原版...   曾经有记者问科比，为什么你能取得现在的成功？
<imadper> 科比答道：你们知道凌晨4点的洛杉矶是什么样子吗？
<imadper> 台下的记者一片茫然。
<imadper> 科比笑着说：我知道，我几乎天天知道！
<imadper> kk: 老大, 多谢不杀之恩.
<huntxu> imadper: get到笑點了
<huntxu> imadper: 其實是因為太貴...~400RMB
<kk> imadper, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  ㍨ 
<imadper> huntxu: 中文版的便宜
<imadper> kk: abs-132.avi
<ifvwm> 。
<ifvwm> 不好看
<imadper> ifvwm: 看清楚, 不是abs-130.avi 是132
<ifvwm> 。
<huntxu> imadper: 130是啥
<imadper> huntxu: ... 等我给你找那个人叫啥
<ifvwm> imadper: 你有潜质，把rf变成某服务提供商。
<imadper> huntxu: 泷泽萝拉abs130.avi
<huntxu> imadper: 知道了已經
<huntxu> imadper: 是不好看
<imadper> huntxu: 都看过了....
<huntxu> imadper: 我本來想問，132呢
<ofan> imadper: 撸过了
<imadper> ifvwm: rf? 我不在rf
<ofan> 据说拍第二部了
<imadper> ofan: cc huntxu
<imadper> ofan: 这你都知道?
<ifvwm> 额。好吧。
<huntxu> ofan: 無擼的欲望，相片比動畫好看
<imadper> ofan: 一看你就撸了好久了....
<huntxu> imadper: 132是誰
<imadper> huntxu: 132是我胡说的...
<ifvwm> imadper: ofan 亲自拍的。当然知道
<huntxu> imadper: 頂，我搜到種子
<huntxu> imadper: 差點想下載
<imadper> huntxu: 我也搜到了..
<imadper> huntxu: 泷泽萝拉abs130.avi
<imadper> huntxu: 错了
<netw0rm> b
<ofan> huntxu: 二次元宅男
<imadper> huntxu: (ABS-132)100％美少女沖ひとみ
<jlzhang> 这边freebsd的中文频道有么？
<huntxu> imadper: 有妹子還看av的人最搞不明白
<jlzhang> 或者能在这边提freebsd的问题么？
<crise> 秒杀宅男
<netf0x> 你在玩freebsd么
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<crise>  罗拉确实挺漂亮 不过片不清晰阿
<jlzhang> netf0x: 是啊
<netf0x> 是不是只有命令行啊
<jlzhang> netf0x: 用freebsd做防火墙跟Linux有点差别
<jlzhang> netf0x: 有Xorg的吧...但我没装。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我踢球去了
<netf0x> 还没玩过呢
<jlzhang> netf0x: 我用的是9.0版本的，按道理，我的firewall开启后还要开个natd进程作地址转换才能带动内网上网的。
<jlzhang> netf0x: 但现在这个natd进程没开，内网也能网上哈。
<netf0x> 不知道
<netf0x> 找高人吧
<jlzhang> iptable跟ipfw差别还挺大的
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥時候組織一下
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/56ec8defgw1dva7ygx0kjj.jpg
<huntxu> adam8157: 跟我們小公司踢
<hamo> roylez: 这小鬼比你聪明多了..
<ofan> adam8157: 你们应该把rh售后服务频道转到这里，这样人就多了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<roylez> adam8157: http://hueniverse.com/2012/07/oauth-2-0-and-the-road-to-hell/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y OAuth 2.0 and the Road to Hell « hueniverse
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，老美给个1G内存的工作站装win7
<jlzhang_> 装个win7pe吧
<ggarlic> 话说。。。最近有啥中美两国的活动
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 连HBA 驱动都有，尼玛
<MeaCulpa> ggarlic: 日美联防跳跃
<ggarlic> 为何公司里开始悬挂米国跟中国的国旗了
<MeaCulpa> s/跳跃/条约
<jussss> alvin_rxg: android有没有官方文档描述某一系统apk具体作用的网站，比如我想查AdService.apk是啥？
<hamo> ggarlic: 贵司本来就是米国的那，当然要挂米国国旗
<hamo> ggarlic: 在中国地盘就要挂中国国旗了
<byNcz> 大家好
<stock-cn> 请问，原生态的android 4官方网站在哪里？
<kk> byNcz, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> 钓鱼岛就是克什米尔，可惜中日没有印巴的气魄
<alvin_rxg> jussss: google 官方没几个 apk。大部分都是 stock 的私货
<ofan> stock-cn: 大草原？
<stock-cn> ofan: 啥意思？
<imadper> stock-cn: 原生态... 大草原..
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 我想找个单独的gtalk官方版本都没有
<imadper> ofan: 你又调皮了
<ofan> stock-cn: 官方rom吧，看你手机牌子
<byNcz> oracle 启动监听时出现：监听程序不支持服务
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 那我从那查AdService.apk是啥
<stock-cn> imadper: 你知道哪里下载吗
<ofan> imadper: 边玩切
<stock-cn> ofan: 我的是小米
<ofan> stock-cn: 小米网站就有
<byNcz> oracle 启动监听时出现：监听程序不支持服务
<imadper> stock-cn: 我都没用过android的手机...
<byNcz> 有人知道 怎么弄吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看了那篇 OAuth 2.0 的文章没？真心值得一看
<stock-cn> ofan: 小米官方提供的原版安卓4居然不能设置状态栏
<ofan> stock-cn: 说明他们做的渣
<alvin_rxg> jussss: moto 的相关网站
<stock-cn> ofan: 我怀疑小米故意那样，以逼迫大家用miui
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我讨厌OAuth, 哥哥以前是cURL上Twitter的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: OAuth太蛋疼
<ofan> stock-cn: 小米=渣渣
<stock-cn> imadper: 今天我家电脑网速升级了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 几乎没人喜欢吧...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尤其中国人
<stock-cn> ofan: 安卓4，找不到状态栏开关，比如对无线信号进行开关
<imadper> stock-cn: 唉. 我家200一月.. 还是4mb
<ofan> stock-cn: 那是个widget,有替代的
<ofan> stock-cn: google play里
<byNcz> oracle 启动监听时出现：监听程序不支持服务  有人知道怎么弄吗？
<roylez> imadper: ...
<roylez> imadper: 果然豪
<imadper> roylez: 是这里网费贵... 再壕也比不过你... 我都没出国过...
<MeaCulpa> Android支持pptp哇
<MeaCulpa> 支持的话还值得一买
 * imadper roylez 竟然说别人壕... 没天理了...
 * MeaCulpa 总有一天被BB气炸
<roylez> imadper: 有家的都壕，我租房住
<byNcz> 我流落街头
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还有53分钟拷贝完成...
<imadper> roylez: 我没有家.. 那房子是我老爸老妈的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我做一次asset scan, 30min了...还在...
<stock-cn> ofan: 要用什么替代哦？
<netf0x> 四海为家
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 三代人养一代人，就是你的
<stock-cn> ofan: 似乎不能切换wifi和3g信号
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你们那里有遗产税么？有的话，早点过户
<stock-cn> ofan: 不能切换信号真的很麻烦
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 貌似有吧? 不了解北京什么个情况..
<stock-cn> imadper: 4MB，400元/年
<stock-cn> ofan: 要怎么替代？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那要来你爹妈银行卡，gmail, dropbox, amazon S3 各放一份
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 密码挂失要id card, 宣布死亡了id card 就废纸了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我爸妈怎么会有gmail, dropbox, s3...
<imadper> stock-cn: ....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你有啊
<MeaCulpa> 一旦密码没有，就要走遗产流程
 * MeaCulpa 和我党搞，死都不太平
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 密码我都有... 银行卡的... 存折的..
<stock-cn> imadper: 贵不贵？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/izfn0.jpg
<imadper> stock-cn: 400/年还贵???!!!!! 佛山都500/年
<imadper> roylez: 你是想让我们说: 毫无ps痕迹 吗? cc MeaCulpa
<netf0x> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<stock-cn> ofan: 是一个什么widget?
<stock-cn> imadper: 我们这里是小城市
<stock-cn> imadper: 不能和佛山比
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 那你帮我查下这个apk是啥吧，我查不到
<imadper> stock-cn: 佛山就是我选的一个小城市了...
<imadper> stock-cn: 我这里, 200/月..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: NB，沃尔玛 http://i.imgur.com/2XAl9.jpg
<stock-cn> imadper: 不错阿
<stock-cn> ofan: 人呢?哪去了？
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 你帮我写代码嘛？
<byNcz> 广州这真是热啊，也就这几天下雨好点
<netf0x> 什么系统
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 我直接把它删了算了，简单
<ofan> stock-cn: 我咋记得住
<ofan> stock-cn: 反正类似的应用很多
<imadper> stock-cn: 200一个月, 还不错...
<imadper> stock-cn: 我一年的网费够你那里六年的...
<stock-cn> ofan: 搜索关键词我都不知道要怎么搜
<imadper> stock-cn: 但是, 我的工资估计还不够你的一半...
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 装了后，拿 adb, fastboot 之类的随便玩  http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Android SDK | Android Developers
<stock-cn> imadper: 佛山的工资比我们肯定高
<ofan> stock-cn: android wifi switch widget
<stock-cn> ofan: 谢谢
<imadper> stock-cn: 佛山好多小作坊... 代工厂什么的...
<stock-cn> ofan: 安卓4太差劲了，连状态栏开关都没有
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 随便解压，然后启动里边的 android 程序，如果要更新的话，把 platform-tools 和 tools 更新就可以了。其他的除非你要开发。
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 啥东西是 状态栏开关 ？
<stock-cn> ofan: 找到wifi的了，又不能切换3G和wifi信号
<stock-cn> ofan: 出去我就切换3G，在家就用wifi
<netf0x> moto4.0什么时候更新呐
<ofan> stock-cn: android wifi 3g switch widget
<netf0x> cm10应该不错
 * alvin_rxg 求解 状态栏开关 ？？？？？
<netf0x> 2.3.6有
<netf0x> 你再刷回去
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 就是在状态栏里可以开关wifi  3G  飞行模式等等
<alvin_rxg> 是不是 quick panel ? 这和 android 4 没关系。这货不是 google 的东西
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 以前安卓2都有的
<alvin_rxg> 我就在用 android ics... 我这边有呀，全自己整的呀。。。
<alvin_rxg> customed rom != google
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 怎么切换3G信号和wifi信号？
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: => settings => wifi;    settings => more 还是什么的
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 这样麻烦阿，要快捷切换
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: Einstellung => Drahtlos & Netzwerke => wlan;  Mehr
<alvin_rxg> quick panel 都不会装，你还是别玩了。洗洗睡吧
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 以前的都是默认有的阿，quick panel在google play可以装吗
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 鸟语...
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 你告诉我哪里可以安装quick panel?
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 自己去 xda 看看。
 * alvin_rxg 闭关看 socket 去
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 不会阿
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 我只是个普通用户诶
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 『求助』如何取消按下“control”显示光标位置的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382225 由于要用GIMP，所以“control”这个快捷键很碍事，但是不知道它是哪个美化软件里面的设置，希望知道的大大们给点指示。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 依然M流年 — 2012-07-26 17:14  …
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 那去 小米那边哭呗
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 我觉得原版的什么都好，就是状态栏不会弄，所以，不想用miui
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/33urT.jpg
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 直接根据你的型号，去 xda 找最新的 rom， xda 一般都带 quick panel 了。
<hamo> roylez: 主席你肿么了主席...
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/GMIQ5.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/A6WSM.jpg
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 外国人也用小米吗? 你说的xda-developers还是xda.cn?
<alvin_rxg> Title: XDA智能手机网 - 中国第一智能手机评述媒体 (@ xda.cn)
<alvin_rxg> imadper: xda-developer
<alvin_rxg> +s
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 外国佬用小米?~
<gp__> ??
<gp__> 用小米？
<alvin_rxg> 当然
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 哦，好的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这名字，拉风爆了 http://i.imgur.com/jlhAj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> xda.cn... 看了下，好 blabla 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 牛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老外管这个叫做 anti homeless bus stop bench 。。。。 http://i.imgur.com/u5QO0.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还是个将军呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上海的是这样的么？记不得了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不愧为魔都
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有带点的，刨花屁股
<MeaCulpa> 还带SM呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/GCrxm
<kk> roylez,啥网址y And I loved every minute of it. - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，我至少损失5-6年了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我都在超市买2kg 培根的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我进linux,恋恋不舍的删好东西呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 嘟嘟嘴杀手 http://i.imgur.com/A18Kp.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，20g的片子啊
<MeaCulpa> 够打一礼拜飞机
<roylez> hamo: http://imgur.com/w3Hmt
<kk> roylez,啥网址y I'm not really sure how the human body can form like that.. - Imgur
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 要控制好自己的前列腺...
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 能帮我看看有小米的CM吗
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: isv为啥不给用bridge模式呢
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/YGRlw.jpg
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/abUoz.png
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你自己去开啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 去哪里开?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 看好自己光猫型号，网上搜教程
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 一般出厂密码他们改不了的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 记得要关掉ftp, telnet ,任何远程登陆
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我关了，还是过几个月被黑一次
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 据说他们有in-band 登陆能力
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 海滩这样的了，去个毛 http://i.imgur.com/44Pn2.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不备份了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 20g 半小时就看完了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明天直接上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 死了找IT
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还有grub呢，天知道怎么死
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/zlZGH
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 100% necessary. - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你们上头有指示了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没
<imadper> \rs: ping
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那搞毛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我scan了，submit了，到时候看吧，要是有人mail我，我就动手
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 先rsync
<MeaCulpa> :)
<hamo> roylez: 电车男还不走？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/T3P0a
<kk> roylez,啥网址y my 3 year old nephew had some anatomy questions for my sister - Imgur
<roylez> hamo: C盘没空间了，要玩不起notes了，现在在用gparted调节大小，弄完或者弄死了再走...
<hamo> roylez: 贵摸的notes 牛逼到屌爆..
<roylez> hamo: 30G的C槽，只剩1G了
<roylez> hamo: 加150G
<\rs> imadper: pong
<ofan> boom
<imadper> \rs: check message~
<imadper> \rs: 你用kms吗?
<stock-cn> ofan: 能不能单独装个官版的gtalk?
<huntxu> 這裏除了tenzu還有誰在天津啊
<roylez> huntxu: 破马
<ofan> stock-cn: 本身就是官方的
<\rs> imadper: 用
<imadper> \rs: 你是直接用的i915, 然后内核不会报错?
<\rs> imadper: 你也买ultrabook了？
<stock-cn> ofan: 如果没有装gapp包，那么在google play里找不到gtalk包
<imadper> \rs: 没有, 我一直用的是一个hp的垃圾...
<ofan> stock-cn: 搜 google talk
<\rs> imadper: 不会报错 http://maskray.tk/posts/2012-07-25-svt13117ecs-gentoo.html
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: SVT13117ECS上Gentoo安装记(含内核配置)
<huntxu> roylez: 兩個都不在 = =
<imadper> \rs: 看过了... 我不是重新编译. 我用mkinitcpio从新生成一个内核
<roylez> huntxu: 都溺亡了么...
<stock-cn> ofan: 搜到的都是非官方的山寨版gtalk
<\rs> imadper: 我有几个键 cat /dev/input/event4 有反应，有几个没反应
<imadper> \rs: 我现在手动都改不了亮度...
<\rs> imadper: /sys/class/backlight/....
<imadper> \rs: 本来想绑定成 echo $((read - 80))  > /sys/xxxx/xxxx/intel/backlight的, 但是总是权限不够
<\rs> imadper: su -c 'echo xxxx> aaaa'
<huntxu> imadper: echo xxx|sudo tee
<imadper> \rs: 不是, 我手动su到root都不行
<imadper> \rs: 都说权限不够
<huntxu> imadper: 居然權限不夠，太悲催了你
<imadper> huntxu: root的权限都不行...
<imadper> huntxu: 这能怪我吗?~
<\rs> imadper: 注意 > 是 user 的，所以 sudo echo dff > ad 无效
<imadper> \rs: ...   ...
<huntxu> imadper: 我在rc.local裏直接echo的
<imadper> \rs: 恩.... 果然....
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<imadper> huntxu: 我去写个脚本绑定去..
<imadper> 不要kernel panic
<stock-cn> ofan: 搞定了。还有个事。原版的日历怎么调出阴历？
<stock-cn> ofan: 我在google日历下是开通阴历的
<ofan> stock-cn: 登陆google 日历，有很多公共的日历表，订阅阴历就有了
<ofan> 还能显示第几周，第几天
<ofan> stock-cn: 包括法定节假日等
<imadper> abs听说过没有? \rs
<hamo> imadper: abs130?
<imadper> hamo: 樝
<SteamedFish> hamo: arch build system
<imadper> hamo: 㞔䲩䯭乁？
<SteamedFish> hamo: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<imadper> é·µ SteamedFish
<imadper> 椶 SteamedFish
 * imadper shu ru fa nao can le !!! 
<SteamedFish> imadper: 变成日语了？
<stock-cn> ofan: 我订阅农历了
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> SteamedFish: 中文, 仓颉输入法, 刚才会不来了....
<hamo> roylez: .
<imadper> hamo: 你认识那些字吗?~ 你不认识~    lol!!!
<imadper> \rs: 你编译内核的时候, 会不会制定你的cpu, 或者制定你有什么指令集什么的
<stock-cn> ofan: 是这样吗  http://imagebin.org/222193
<stock-cn> ofan: 点击农历左边的方框
<stock-cn> imadper: google日历显示阴历是这样吗 http://imagebin.org/222193
<ofan> stock-cn: 对
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 左面的
<stock-cn> ofan: 但是在手机的google日历里看不到阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 手机里选择同时显示多个日历
<stock-cn> ofan: 是在手机日历设置里吗
<stock-cn> ofan: 还是在设置里？
<stock-cn> ofan: 手机设置里也有日历和时间
<stock-cn> ofan: 手机日历设置里也有设置
<ofan> 手机里
<archl> ofan:  win8 feel a lot like my design of gnome 3
<hamo> archl: 犇
<rrrrrrt> irc.freenode.net又连不上了
<stock-cn> ofan: adb怎么打开？
<stock-cn> hamo: 奔哪里去/
<ofan> archl: gnome3 = 渣渣
<archl> ofan: partly agree
<stock-cn> ofan: 重新挂载/system分区的命令是什么？
<stock-cn> 各位，安卓/system是只读分区，要怎么重新挂载？
<hamo> stock-cn: mount -o remount,rw /system
<yall> stock-cn: mount -oremount,rw /system
<chgtg> https://plus.google.com/photos/106223965383290201748/albums/5769360466429744065/5769360468030370610
<kk> chgtg ⇪ t: Photos - Google+
<stlifey> stock-cn: adb remount
<stock-cn> stlifey: yall  感谢你们了
<dispensable> 今天talk似乎挂了的样子
<dispensable> CNM GFW
<tonghuix> 都下班回家了没
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://weehaa.de/allgemein/computerzubehor/festplatten-computerzubehor-allgemein/256gb-ssd-adata-sp900-fur-6188-e/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 256GB SSD ADATA SP900 für 61,88 € | weehaa.de
<guoyunhebrave> 有人在用Openoffice吗？
<tsinsoul> 有人用宏基的E1吗？最近想买这款，看了一下价格还不错，性价比也挺高的。宏基的质量应该不错的。 准备在zol的团购买~有谁给个评价吗？
<archl> guoyunhebrave: openoffice.org
<dispensable> 用的永中office
<dispensable> 除了打字不爽之外 其他的都还不错
<archl> guoyunhebrave: go LibreOffice
<guoyunhebrave> archl: 我现在用LibreOffice了，而且不打算回去了
<Freebuilder> 用 OOo 了
<Freebuilder> 其实用 docbook 还多些了，现在
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 包依赖问题，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382244 执行dpkg 命令的结果如下： root@molic-ProLiant-DL380-G5-compute1:~# dpkg -l *libssl* 期望状态=未知(u)/安装(i)/删除(r)/清除(p)/保持(h) | 状态=未安装(n)/已安装(i)/仅存配置(c)/仅解压缩(U)/配置失败(F)/不完全安装(H)/ …
<microcai> Freebuilder:  OOo 和 libreoffice 有傻区别
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: libre
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: OOo 现在是 Apache OOo 了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: license 就有区别，OOo 是 LGPL，而 libreoffice 是 GPL
<Freebuilder> microcai, 字体处理不同，我在 LibO 上碰到了一些问题
<microcai> Freebuilder:  我的libre界面方块，没文字
<iGoogle> 字体还能处理不同？
<Freebuilder> microcai, 配置字体可解决，但我不想为了它委屈我的配制，所以我退回 OOo 了
<microcai> Freebuilder:   恩
<microcai> Freebuilder:   不能为  libreoffice 折腰
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你只用圆体一个，当然没感觉了
<iGoogle> 我latex都用几种字体。lol
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, latex 完全又是另一套
<iGoogle> 那为啥说只用园体
 * microcai 到 gentoo-zh 上去给 ibus-googlepinyin 提 bug , 结果发现这个包就是我自己打的 囧
<iGoogle> 菜到家了吧。
<iGoogle> lol
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你每次都说圆体，是人都这么认为了
<iGoogle> 那是字体集全啊。
<iGoogle> cfy|debian: 你不贱兔了？
<piggybox> google doc在国内被墙了么？
<jade-shan> 今天gtalk彻底连不上了
<joc_> 我这里也连不上。。
<iGoogle> root	jabber - Logging in: Logged in
<chgtg> piggybox: hosts方法在我这里没问题
<ice_> 现在河蟹严打, google搜索都瘫了
<iGoogle> 现在正常。不需要hosts
<iGoogle> 只有一个buddy在线。
<ice_> 北京失态太多了，网上骂声一片。故而河蟹严打。
<Freebuilder> 谁叫北京发展成一陀呢，排水都不方便了吧！
<microcai> 哈不错
<jade-shan> 终于连上了
<zulius> 想买台新笔记本，不知道ubuntu对E450的APU平台支持怎么样？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 1000人民币求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382248 gridgen15.17 ，fieldview，ansys13，和ug nx6在scientific linux 6.2或5.8版本下的安装，gridgen 我有过期正版license，调系统时间可用，fieldview有早版本的license，ansys和ug是网上下的，诚心求教，往会的朋友相助  …
<Freebuilder> 这帖子竟然被批准了
<ofan> gmail imap是越来越慢了
<ofan> 故意限制？？
<drazet> ofan, 故意的应该是，现在搜索用谷歌被ban的几率越来越高了
<rrrrrrt> 吾有大患，为吾有身，象使吾无身，吾何有患
<desatan> 死了就没身了
<rrrrrrt> 有解决的方法吗
<desatan> 你想解决什么？
<rrrrrrt> 因有身而有患，无身虽无患，能不能有身而无患？
<rrrrrrt> 导体能让电流流动，但导体又会限制电流的流动
<CyrusYzGTt> 自然
<rrrrrrt> 感觉充满了矛盾
<rrrrrrt> CyrusYzGTt: 自然也充满了矛盾
<Freebuilder> 屁矛盾，根本就是两码事
<desatan> 没有逻辑矛盾
<rrrrrrt> 虽然最后都是殊途同归，但到底是有所作为呢还是无为
<CyrusYzGTt> rrrrrrt§ 這是有了 不確定性原理的存在
<rrrrrrt> CyrusYzGTt:  截教与禅教之争，又有哪个是正确的呢？
<desatan> 都不正确
<elia> 21:22 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 10 secs
<rrrrrrt> CyrusYzGTt: 到底是痴迷好呢还是漠不关心好呢？
<rrrrrrt> CyrusYzGTt: 不都是因为痴迷才能成大师吗，但最后不是和不痴迷的一样要game over吗？那到底是痴迷好呢还是不痴迷呢？
<desatan> 嗯，你身上的钱有什么用呢，反正你都要 game over，不如给我算了
<elia> 这是在讨论什么呢...
<rrrrrrt> 树因无用而得存，鹅因无用而被煮，那到底是无用好呢？还是有用好呢？
<rrrrrrt> 修身之人要效法自然以延长寿命，而延长寿命又是合乎自然的吗？这不是很矛盾吗？
<joc_> =。= 为毛延长性命不合乎自然。。
 * microcai  libreoffice 界面文字方块怎么解决啊
<rrrrrrt> CyrusYzGTt: 你又再撸管？
<rrrrrrt> CyrusYzGTt: 衰货，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 裝上 openjdk 7 。。 或者給 弄上 simsun.ttc
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  是问题？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  是jdk问题？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  office 现在是 java based 了？！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 總之 字體 不顯示基本就是 字體的問題，
<qinglingquan> microcai: 你还没弄好呢？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  我 del simsum 看看
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是讓你安裝，不是刪除，， 貌似那個字體要安裝在某個 jdk 目錄裏
<qinglingquan> microcai:有jdk、simsun字体，如果你.fonts.conf有问题,也乱码，我遇到过。
<microcai> qinglingquan:  搞定了
<microcai> qinglingquan:  原来是 59-google-droid-sans.conf 的问题
<qinglingquan> microcai: 字体设置
<JuncoJet> hi there
<microcai> qinglingquan:  59-google-droid-sans.conf
<microcai> qinglingquan:  这个禁用就好了
<qinglingquan> microcai: 哦，我遇到的是fonts.conf有强制替换就出问题。
<JuncoJet> 木有人么
<qinglingquan> microcai: 以为你昨天后来搞定了：）
<microcai> qinglingquan:  不用 droid 的话字体好难看
<qinglingquan> microcai: 你现在界面显示用的什么字体？
<microcai> qinglingquan:  不用 droid 居然 fallback 到 simsum 了，难看死了
<qinglingquan> microcai: 你设置一下字体配置文件吧，弄好了没问题的.可以用系统字体。
<microcai> qinglingquan:   不开启 droid 结果节目字体默认是宋体不是黑体，难看死了
<microcai> qinglingquan:   不开启 droid 结果界面字体默认是宋体不是黑体，难看死了
<microcai> qinglingquan:  https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=751
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Bug 751 – Google droid sans show Chinese characters as unreadable squares in libreoffice
<rrrrrrt> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么铁碎牙不给杀生丸？
<weakiwi> 终于上到这里了
<CyrusYzGTt> rrrrrrt§ ，， 你找 天道問去
<weakiwi> 现在pidgin用gtalk还是正常的？
<qinglingquan> microcai: 文泉驿字体你试试
<maplebeats> 不正常啊
<microcai> qinglingquan:  装了
<maplebeats> google也有今天啊
<weakiwi> ？
<qinglingquan> microcai: 也显示不正常？
<weakiwi> 反正我老是上不了线
<weakiwi> 也不知道是怎么回事
<microcai> qinglingquan:  禁用  droid 的 conf 文件就可以了
<maplebeats> gtalk挂了，官网都出公告了
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<microcai> qinglingquan:  但是默认字体就难看掉了
<weakiwi> 那没有其他选择了？
<maplebeats> 有啊，其它的xmpp
<weakiwi> 我记得n900自带gtalk，但是没有找到
<qinglingquan> microcai: .fonts.conf设置一下<prefer>
<microcai> qinglingquan:  ?
<microcai> qinglingquan:  how ?
<microcai> qinglingquan: 对 font.conf 一点不懂
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<qinglingquan> microcai: ==
<weakiwi> 对了。freenode还有什么中午
<weakiwi> 中文频道。
<weakiwi> 输入法太烂了。
<weakiwi> ／me 命令很不熟悉
 * weakiwi 。。。。
<microcai> qinglingquan:  搞定
<microcai> qinglingquan:  启用 droid 的同时启用 no-bitmap.conf
<JuncoJet> quit
<rrrrrrt> maplebeats: 我android上的gtalk貌似还能使
<weakiwi> 。。。自家的应该不会不支持的
<maplebeats> 现在有一定几率正常。。。
<qinglingquan> microcai: http://code.bulix.org/aagrc7-81873
<qinglingquan> microcai: 就是调整一下系统里现有的中英文字体顺序。
<weakiwi> 不会吧。我塞班上用talkonaut从没断过
<microcai> qinglingquan:   droid 和 song 真难处理。用了 droid 中文好看了， office 挂了，不用 droid , 中文变宋体，丑了
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<weakiwi> 看不出区别
<qinglingquan> microcai: 你想要字体是苹果风格还是微软风格？
<qinglingquan> microcai: 都能单独设置的。
<microcai> qinglingquan: 我要用中文微米黑英文google Droid
<rrrrrrt> gtalk几乎没用过。。。
<rrrrrrt> 扣扣用的貌似比gtalk多
<maplebeats> :-(～，～
<microcai> qinglingquan:  怎么实现？
<qinglingquan> microcai: ==
<qinglingquan> microcai: http://code.bulix.org/e576dg-81874
<stlifey> 微米黑的英文部分不就是Droid吗
<microcai>   qinglingquan google droid .. not dajvu
<rrrrrrt> android改/etc/hosts能用吗？
<qinglingquan> microcai: 你把Dejavu替换为google Droid，simsun替换为微米黑
<microcai> rrrrrrt:  能
<microcai> rrrrrrt:  前提是先 root
<qinglingquan> microcai: 我没安那英文字体，不知道名字.
<rrrrrrt> microcai: 那改/etc/resolv.conf也能用吗
<microcai> qinglingquan:  添加了，貌似没效果
<microcai> qinglingquan:  nop , 没有任何效果
<qinglingquan> microcai:修改.gtkrc
<qinglingquan> microcai: 添加gtk-font-name="Sans 12"
<qinglingquan> microcai: 重新打开个软件看看
<microcai> qinglingquan:  没效果，中文还是宋体
<iGoogle> microcai: 你啥系统
<microcai> iGoogle:  gentoo
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 还鼓动别人改gtkrc... 啥时代了。
<iGoogle> microcai: libreoffice 菜单方块？
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 请赐教:)
<huntxu> 神說要改.gtkrc-2.0 lol
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: gtkrc只是旧的换系统字体。并不解决字体自身问题的。
<iGoogle> 尤其sans
<iGoogle> huntxu: 你又闲了
<iGoogle> 微菜不说，，，我洗澡去。nnnnd
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: <huntxu> 神說要改.gtkrc-2.0 lol
<huntxu> iGoogle: 你不用給崽崽講故事麽
<iGoogle> 去去。
<microcai> iGoogle:  恩，去掉 droid 的 conf 就解决了，但是去掉 droid 的 conf 中文难看
<qinglingquan> microcai: 改了.gtkrc-2.0也没效果？
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • XEmacs 菜单汉化方法[2012/7/26更新] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382257 XEmacs 菜单汉化方法 * 测试平台 XEmacs 21.5 beta for Windows 下载地址： http://ftp.xemacs.org/xemacs/binaries/win32/InnoSetup/ Quote: XEmacs_Setup_21.4.19.exe 28-Jan-2006 22:45 10.0M XEmacs_Setup_21.4.20.exe 09-Dec-2006 22:04 20.3M XEmacs_Setup_21.4 …
<microcai> iGoogle:  恩，去掉 droid 的 conf 就解决了，但是去掉 droid 的 conf 中文难看
<microcai> qinglingquan:  啥年代了，还改 gtkrc
<qinglingquan> microcai: gtkrc-2.0
<microcai> qinglingquan:  哈哈，搞定
<microcai> qinglingquan:  droid 字体 + 黑体
<qinglingquan> microcai: 最后改啥了？
<microcai>  qinglingquan 微米黑
<microcai> qinglingquan:  eselect fontconfig enable 49-sansserif.conf
<qinglingquan> microcai: 那你都没启用啊？
<microcai> qinglingquan:  。。 我以为启用 google-droid-sans 就好了
<microcai> qinglingquan:  还需要启用 sansserif.conf 的呀
<qinglingquan> microcai: 我是启用了的
<microcai> qinglingquan:  :)
<microcai> qinglingquan:   fontconfig 真麻烦
<qinglingquan> microcai: 不麻烦，我觉的你应该设置一下，那才能出来自己要的效果。
<microcai> qinglingquan:   不折腾了，呵呵
<microcai> qinglingquan:   21" 屏幕现在是当 14" 用的，DPI 调到 192. 放的远远的，把 hint 都关了，这么高的 dpi 不需要 hint
<qinglingquan> microcai: 我默认也是关闭的。你dpi 192 够高的啊
<qinglingquan> microcai: 我只开了antialias，其他都关了.
<microcai> qinglingquan:  故意设置的。
<microcai> qinglingquan:  屏幕放到 一米远了
<microcai> qinglingquan: 现在保护视力要紧
<qinglingquan> microcai: 呵呵,我已经近视了，也不在乎了。
<fuhao> iGoogle: 嘿嘿.
<rrrrrrt> alvin_rxg: android里面的recovery.img是啥
<zodiac1111_> https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=zh&v=issue&ts=1343318399000&iid=a6fb32beebebf8e85b0c986b09a4e69d
<kk> zodiac1111_ ⇪ ti: Apps Status Dashboard
<lubing> ubuntu12.04的固定 IP如何设置？
<lubing> 我修改过interfaces，但是重启电脑后网络链接图标就显示断开
 * adam8157 nnnd 差点忘了要开会
<rrrrrrt> 德国世界呀
<rrrrrrt> 时间
<namoamitabuddha> lubing: 直接修改 network-manager
<lubing> 怎么修改？network-manager,
<namoamitabuddha> 就是那个 nm-applet，或者说网络连接的那个图表
<namoamitabuddha> 图标
<namoamitabuddha> 右键点击，编辑连接
<lubing> 我点图标编辑连接的时候，里边都是空白的
<lubing> 添加无线网络的时候无法保存
<lubing> 无线网络添加的时候选择的是IPV4,IP都设置好了，但是保存是灰色的，无法确定
<namoamitabuddha> 你现在无法连上网络？
<lubing> 现在可以，我使用另外一个软件设置可以，
<namoamitabuddha> wicd?
<lubing> 但是重新启动电脑后，网络链接的图标就变成断开的那个图标，
<namoamitabuddha> 你用啥？
<lubing> xnetcardconfig
<lubing> xfld
<lubing> 还有一点，我的显卡驱动安装成功了，但是在详细信息里边图形那显示的未知，
<rrrrrrt> alvin_rxg: fastboot recovery recovery.img是啥意思在android
<fuhao> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=382262
<kk> fuhao ⇪ t: 笔记本声卡，无线网卡，驱动和无法关机问题求助... - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<fuhao> 求助...
<weakiwi> n900要的qt包好多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: druckerzubehoer.de上又有便宜的东西
<alvin_rxg> Title: Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!! (@ druckerzubehoer.de)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没有需要的东西哇…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个0欧的表
<alvin_rxg> 我已经有个 Funkuhr 了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我有3个了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有个紧急充电器
<knownbad> 还有发电机？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干电池
<knownbad> 火力还是原子能？
<knownbad> 还是无线充电给力。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 牙刷？
<knownbad> 那还是有基座，得起码有cordless phone的range才行。
<knownbad> 如果是商业区得有WiFi的range才好。
<piggybox> 无线充电哪可能这么远
<knownbad> USB 100W的标准出来了就看谁支持咯。
<knownbad> 只要想的出来将来都有可能。
<knownbad> 我就要这么教小朋友。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们还没造人？
<knownbad> 现在还没但就等你去实现。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 把你老婆弄过来吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我帮你
<knownbad> 哦，那我白说了。  造不出来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里有德国松鼠和香肠
<knownbad> 现在还没但就等你去实现。 《- 指的是现在没有的。
<knownbad> 德国松鼠被越南妹子捉走了。
<knownbad> 听说被剥皮了。
<piggybox> 啊？那不会被告么
<knownbad> 做了松鼠鞭补酒。
<xiaomo> quit
<knownbad> 你信我猪都会爬上树了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你上树了？
<knownbad> 树上不胜寒
<gebjgd> knownbad: ofan 美国加州警察枪杀平民酿骚乱 600人遭铁腕镇压
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 小心被跨国
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 有点誇大了些
<knownbad> 美国警察枪杀平民是经常有的事，就看他有没正当理由。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不怕
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没理由
<knownbad> 镇压则是稀松平常的事。
<knownbad> 一定有理由，没也得编个。  就看查不查的出真相。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自己看6park
<gebjgd> knownbad: 加州都闹翻了
<knownbad> 美国还是讲法理情的。
<dchxcrow> 南加还是北加？
<knownbad> 我知道，就Anaheim.  http://goo.gl/GRGFo
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Anaheim braces for more unrest after police shootings - latimes.com
<knownbad> 我这里南边一点。
<knownbad> 加州没闹翻，加州大的很。
<knownbad> 连洛杉矶也没闹翻。
<knownbad> 洛杉矶上次的暴动倒是蛮厉害的。
<dchxcrow> 已经很远了啊，离LA
<knownbad> 没闹翻，只要不是搞成种族问题就还好。
<knownbad> 有时给警察个教训也好免得他们太嚣张了。
<dchxcrow> 我这边只见过躲在巷子里等开罚单的警察
<dchxcrow> 什么时候google能自己出个直板全键盘的手机啊
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31350390/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: vim打开文件的速度问题
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: lol
<alvin_rxg> 最后还有人说 ue... 这个只载入部分的东东
<fivesheep> yo
<stardiviner> O Ha U
<dchxcrow> O Ha U Too
<kk>  06:46
<stardiviner> kk: 为啥你不是整点报时?
<kk> stardiviner, 我被由我botmaster影响。  ㍟ 
<stardiviner> kk: 你是master bot的克隆体?
<dchxcrow> kk: 吃早点没？
<kk> dchxcrow, 又是什么呢？  ㍟ 
<ofan> gebjgd: knownbad 怎么回事 种族问题？
<knownbad> 蛤？
<knownbad> 德国香肠胡说的
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-27
<ofan> 警察杀人了？
<jussss> 啥？
<ofan> vps上glibc升级失败了
<jussss> 你现在又是晚上不睡觉了？
<imadper> cfy|debi`: 你怎么叫这么个鸟名字?
<imadper> cfy|debi`: 还带个尾巴
<stardiviner> debian && dabian
<imadper> \\r: ray?
<\\r> imadper: 嗯znc坏掉了
<imadper> \rs: ....   slub好还是slab好?
<\rs> imadper: 不懂你说什么
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> \rs: 内核选项, slab allocator.
<imadper> \rs: 这个选哪个分配内存的时候能快一些?~
<MeaCulpa> 美国本来就奉行强势镇压的，只要做到一视同仁，社会一样稳定
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖叔
<\rs> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-slub/
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Linux SLUB 分配器详解
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<imadper> \rs: 你竟然相信dw的中文文章...
<MeaCulpa> lol
<\rs> http://lwn.net/Articles/394211/
<kk> \rs,啥网址y Slab allocator of the week: SLUB+Queuing [LWN.net]
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不要这样说，DW文章质量还行的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 比大多数来源都好点
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 起码原创
<\rs> imadper: google出来的都是中文，我也不知什么时候开始的
<MeaCulpa> \rs: google.com/ncr
<imadper> \rs: 因为你搜索的不是slab, 是`爱斯唉喽诶币` lol
<kevinyings> e
<\rs> MeaCulpa: google.com/ncr 卡得几乎不能用了，虽然有代理
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 悲催
<MeaCulpa> 话说z.cn真不错，支付奔放，ipad, 手机随便点点，就买了
<imadper> \rs: 没有呀, 我这里用ncr, 直接跳到google.com 了
<imadper> \rs: 不过是ssh的而已
<imadper> \rs: 错了. https的
<\rs> imadper: 好像正常了，可用 ncr
<imadper> \rs: 恩, io调度你用的啥?
<imadper> \rs: cfq? 还是deadline?
<\rs> imadper: 这些问 microcai 吧，我都不知道
<imadper> \rs: 好多东西不知道干嘛的, 好多东西知道是干嘛的, 但是还是不知道怎么选...
<imadper> \rs: 恩
<kevinyings> \rs :不知道选，我一般不选
<\rs> \rs: 你看过内核源码，像我是盲人摸象，不知道选不选的就是不选，现在 pc 3.0M ultrabook 4.*M
<imadper> \rs: 行, 不知道选不选的我就不选... 对了, 你用啥压缩的? bz2?
<kevinyings> \rs:lzma
<kevinyings> \rs:?
<\rs> kevinyings: xz
<kevinyings> \rs:
<kevinyings> \rs:我讨厌名字与事实的分离
<\rs> kevinyings: 你是说它应该叫 lzma2?
<kevinyings> \rs:对的
<imadper> kevinyings: 共产主义..
<\rs> kevinyings: xz解压速度大于bz2 lzma
<kevinyings> \rs:xz能代表什么意思呢？
<imadper> \rs: 我把cpu风扇的默认模式调成performance了.. 我感觉这回我的风扇要猛了
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席..
<\rs> imadper: fan怎么改？我都没法控制fan(/sys下没有)
<imadper> \rs: 内核里有这个选项的...
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<imadper> \rs: Default CPUFreq governor (performance)   这个可以选的.
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: z.cn不错，完全不搞啥安全控件
<guoyunhebrave> 我的/sys/class/backlight/目录下面有两个：acpi_video0和toshiba，而我只有一个显示器，现在调整背光有问题
<\rs> imadper: 这个不是fan吧，台式机我是这个
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我在sync我的Application\ Data
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: GSA要立功了
<imadper> \rs: 难道这是主频? 自动降频什么的?
<\rs> imadper: 是。userspace 是给 cpufreqd 这类程序用的
<imadper> \rs: 哦, 那我也选上吧, 反正最近刚除尘, 散热给力. 不用降频...
<kevinyings> \rs:  办公室老开空调，我怎么办，虽然我电脑很爽
<kevinyings> \rs:一群mm很猛，开到20度啊，我瑟瑟发抖
<kevinyings> 求拯救我的方法
<imadper> kevinyings: 羽绒服?
<kevinyings> imadper：20度不是10度
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 你阳虚了。。。
<imadper> kevinyings: 风衣
<\rs> kevinyings: 穿棉袄，mm问起就说太冷了……
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 日嗑伟哥半斤方可治愈
<hamo> zhpeng: ...
<zhpeng> kevinyings, imadper, hamo  我工位热得要死，天天头都是昏的
<imadper> zhpeng: 你坐在哪里? 举下手, 看看
<zhpeng> imadper, ....
<zhpeng> imadper, 真举手？！
<imadper> zhpeng: 不然怎么知道你坐哪里....
<zhpeng> imadper, Fedora 1的对面
<zhpeng> imadper, 第二个位置，举手了。。。
<imadper> zhpeng: 哦... 那边很热? 没感觉呀...
<zhpeng> imadper,  你也举手。。。
<\rs> zhpeng: rh?
<imadper> zhpeng: 举过了刚
<zhpeng> \rs, yes
<hamo> imadper: zhpeng 认识个新基友？
<zhpeng> imadper,  没看到！
<zhpeng> 再来
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽举手党
<imadper> zhpeng: 我在it room1门口
<\rs> zhpeng: 你隐藏得很深，没见到过你
<imadper> zhpeng: 你看不到吧?
<zhpeng> \rs, imadper 我很低调的
<hamo> zhpeng: 哪个部门的？
<zhpeng> hamo, libvirt-qe
<imadper> zhpeng: 这回好了, 我不用一直问 gfrog_away 一个人了...
<hamo> zhpeng: 跟基蛙一起？
<zhpeng> imadper, ........
 * adam8157 你们...
<hamo> adam8157:  人家认识新基友你羡慕嫉妒恨啦？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 话说，我的E文名字 Adam Riven......
<\rs> zhpeng: 以后 qemu-kvm 挂了就问你了
<adam8157> zhpeng: riven 是个啥... 咋把姓改了?
<zhpeng> \rs, 。。。。。我不是kvm组的。。。
<\rs> zhpeng: 触类旁通……
<zhpeng> \rs, .....
<imadper> \rs: 我是不是可以吧scsi给关了?
<zeropoint> exit
<weakiwi> freenode里没有其他中文频道了？
<adam8157> imadper: 幸亏没去那个傻乎乎的领导能力课程...
<imadper> adam8157: 我在听呀
<imadper> adam8157: 那里面声音超级大, 直接传过来了... 烦死了
<chgtg> adam8157: imadper: 拜领导
<hamo> adam8157: 怎么能不去呢...你要变身高帅富的...
<ckyOL> @weakiwi 自己建
<adam8157> imadper: 二得很... 我们boss不想去 让我去, 结果我拒了, boss起个大早来上课...
<hamo> adam8157:  你看看你自己的描述...
<hamo> adam8157:  怎能不让boss伤心...
<imadper> chgtg: 我是实习生..
<adam8157> hamo: 咱学不会领导能力和绩效考核激励...
<imadper> adam8157: 哈哈~
<chgtg> adam8157: 拜boss领导 ^_^
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我已经成油子了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 柚子你好
<zhpeng> adam8157, 勘误一下
<zhpeng> adam8157, 是痞子
<adam8157> zhpeng: 蜱子你好
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 取消了一堆不认识的选项, 不知道一会儿 是不是直接kernel panic了
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥....
<roylez_> adam8157: 领导力？？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 王八光环么？
<hamo> roylez_: 蛋蛋要变身高帅富了...
<imadper> adam8157: 今天又要被轰炸了...
<imadper> adam8157: 又有人走了...
<hamo> imadper: 离职？
<adam8157> imadper: 那个大哥设置了自动发送, 昨晚0点发的...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 咱们邮件还有这个功能那。。。。。我下次试试
<huntxu> imadper: 你居然編譯內核
<adam8157> zhpeng: 脚本的话很容易实现吧
<imadper> hamo: 可能把
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。。。。zimbra自己也能把？
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩... 一堆不认识的, 一堆认识, 但是还是不知道怎么选的
<adam8157> zhpeng: no idea 基本没用过zimbra...
<huntxu> imadper: 隨手按？
<hamo> adam8157: 可以的...居然没用过 zimbra...
<hamo> imadper: 随便选...看哪个不顺眼就选那个
<adam8157> imadper: hamo   `make randconfig`
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<imadper> huntxu: 看着不顺眼的都给取消了
<imadper> hamo: .... 我是不顺眼的都给取消了
<zhpeng> adam8157, thinkpad x220 T420散热太糟糕了。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我的富士通垃圾本本散热嗷嗷的，小风儿呼呼的
<adam8157> zhpeng: 拿给我用
<huntxu> imadper: 我試過把tty弄沒過
<imadper> adam8157: `time make nothing`   =====>    "0"
<weakiwi> 上水冷。。。
<imadper> huntxu: ..... gaoji
<imadper> huntxu: 里面那些莫名其妙的设备, 你是不是也都给取消了?
<chgtg> zhpeng: 我的x220没散热问题
<weakiwi> 曾经有过sony的本子，到夏天垫脚都化了
<chgtg> 3.4.0-994-generic
<kevinyings> imadper：国内云主机蓝讯怎么样啊？
<imadper> kevinyings: 为什么问我... 那主机是啥我都不知道....
<imadper> huntxu: make: *** [drivers] Error 2
<imadper> huntxu: 编译内核还能出这种问题?
<kevinyings> 求答：国内云主机如何？
<zhpeng> chgtg, ....不是，我是说它风扇不给力。。。
<huntxu> imadper: 人品
<huntxu> imadper: 現在基本上都不覺得莫名其妙了，基本上知道哪些該有
<imadper> huntxu: ....... 不开心呀!!
<jzmer> 今天 gfw 是怎么了？ google 和 duckduckgo 都巨慢无比
<roylez_> jzmer: 墙发威了而已
<roylez_> jzmer: 翻墙飞快
<zhpeng> imadper, 求3.x kernel的编译文档。。。。
<zhpeng> jzmer, https://74.125.31.113/
<kk> zhpeng ⇪ ti: Google
<jzmer> roylez_: 又来推销了
<imadper> zhpeng: 我是看哪个不爽就取消哪个. 然后就make error了
<zhpeng> jzmer, google https https://74.125.31.113/
<jzmer> zhpeng: opensuse mageia 和 fedora 有 config
<jzmer> zhpeng: 照搬就完了
<roylez_> jzmer: 推销你妹
<zhpeng> jzmer, 额 - =..........
 * kk 3.0.0-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:13:04 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jzmer> roylez_: 不是每个人都有钱翻墙的
<jzmer> zhpeng: thx
<imadper> jzmer: 不是翻墙都需要钱的....
<jzmer> imadper: 洋葱太慢
<imadper> adam8157: 今天的网络有问题?
<zhpeng> jzmer, #google https
<zhpeng> #74.125.31.113
<zhpeng> #74.125.31.100
<zhpeng> #74.125.31.102
<zhpeng> #74.125.31.101
<zhpeng> #74.125.31.139
<adam8157> imadper: 没有啊
<kk> zhpeng:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> jzmer: 500k左右, 够用了
<jzmer> zhpeng: 你这不是又要我改 hosts 吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 我连微薄都刷不了了.....
<adam8157> imadper: 好好上班 刷个鬼哦
<zhpeng> jzmer, 直接IP
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<jzmer> zhpeng: 我自己就 host 了一个 dns
<zhpeng> jzmer, .......
<jzmer> 我觉得是 gfw 开始屏蔽 tcp dns query 了
<jzmer> zhpeng: 而且我一直都在用 https google
<zhpeng> jzmer, 我在家用联通无法登录freenode
<jzmer> zhpeng: 我今天早上两个 shell 都被 connection reset 掉了
<jzmer> rebooting, cya folks
<kevinyings> ipv6，墙不存在，不过应该要出新墙了吧
<kevinyings> 不然，tc也太没面子了
<zhpeng> What the f**k
<zhpeng> https也被强！？
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<zhpeng> 劳资只是在搜索dnsmasq的资料啊
 * adam8157  GFW 天津站机房进水导致电信断网。洗洗睡吧    全国电信出国出口丢包90%+, 暂时用联通出来了. 
<cfy> jyfl987: raspberry pi貌似现在有货了。。。我收到发货同志了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: raspberry pi貌似现在有货了。。。我收到发货通知了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 同志你好
<cfy> adam8157: 同志好
<MiniFox> :)
<MiniFox> :)
<jzmer> zhpeng: 今天三个shell上freenode全部被reset
<liemehoc> 现在https也可以reset了
<liemehoc> wordpress
<jzmer> wordpress 早就被墙了
<imadper> adam8157: 什么是couch!
<imadper> adam8157: couch代表员工的权力!
<adam8157> imadper: 啥?
<imadper> adam8157: 还有另外的, 我们的这个公正公平
<imadper> adam8157: 领导培训直播
<adam8157> imadper: 啥?
<adam8157> imadper: 二死了
<liemehoc> jzmer: 现在https也可以墙了
<imadper> adam8157: 里面竟然还有人在开心的笑
<adam8157> imadper: 智商低的人总是占大部分
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157: 现在开始讨论员工价值观了..
<ifvwm> 想到一个问题。系统里面，什么文件最老，最原始，安装后一直没动过的。 adam8157 imadper
<MiniFox> !
<imadper> ifvwm: copy right? 一般没人碰吧?
 * imadper 吃饭, 饿死了~
<ifvwm> 哪里有这样的文件
<ifvwm> 才30
<imadper> ifvwm: /usr/src/xxx/xxx里面没有吗?
<jzmer> or README
<imadper> jzmer: 那个会有人看得
<ifvwm> 不重要的，估计都更新过了。
<jzmer> or CHANGES
<ifvwm> 。。
<MiniFox> 表示送餐的人没有时间观念。
<imadper> jzmer: 那个更会有人看了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 文件夹的搜索功能没有了？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382290 大家好，我家里的电脑用的是ubuntu，公司的电脑因为工作需要，也安装上了ubuntu，可是装好后发现，在文件下下无法搜索文件了： 例如如下，我打开一个文件夹，里面有很多文件，我这是只需要按下 …
<adam8157> ifvwm: 统计所有文件, 找出最早的咯
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你这等于没说
<jade-shan> 这是什么情况？论坛上有新帖子都会在这里有提醒的么？
<ofan> ifvwm: 你装完系统touch /oldest_file ，然后就不要动了
<adam8157> ofan: +1
<ifvwm> ofan: 坐时空机器去touch？
<ifvwm> 应该有写目录，从来不动的
<ofan> ifvwm: touch改时间
<CyrusYzGTt> nnnnnnd bind有bug.. 今天有更新
<ifvwm> 别说命令，那还不如find。说思路。
<CyrusYzGTt> 重裝
<kevinyings> 下两个代码。diff
<CyrusYzGTt> patch??
<kevinyings> 尼玛，接个名姓片还要鞠躬，哥混乱了
<kevinyings> 哥就这么随随便便的接了，我真太强大了
<MiniFox> ！！！
<kevinyings> 我先接了，手一拿就湿了，主管来就鞠躬，双手接。。。。
<kevinyings> 好坑啊，
<kevinyings> 这毛的规矩啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀比吾更加不懂人情世故的 ken
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀比吾更加不懂人情世故的 kevinyings
<kevinyings> 求呵护啊
<kevinyings> 求安慰
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyings§ 你是 MM麼？？
<kevinyings> 求指导
<kevinyings> 不是MM
<CyrusYzGTt> 我很忙，沒空
<kevinyings> 谁规定GG不能受伤的
<kevinyings> 我很凌乱啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人只安慰 MM
<kevinyings> 我真的很凌乱，我不后悔，个也不惭愧，我就是凌乱啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是 日本的。。
<kevinyings> 不是，国内的
<kevinyings> 我悲剧了
<CyrusYzGTt> 你主管是日本的？？還是客戶是？？
<kevinyings> 两个都不是
<kevinyings> 双手接，这是什么。。。。啊 什么啊
<kevinyings> 为甚要双手。。。。为什么。。。。
<piggybox> 表示尊重嘛
<kevinyings> 我只能说没准备好，不想那么多应酬
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，我想起來了，是要雙手接的，， 至於鞠躬，，，就不清楚，，
<kevinyings> 我想换工作，怎么说
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就炒自己的魷魚，或者被炒
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 动了分区，然后系统就over了…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382295 试着将一个不常用的NTFS分区改成两个ext4分区，结果一重启，就进到grub rescue界面，提示invalid filesystem，输什么都没用。 试着修复grub，无效。现在只能重装了，悲催…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 hawkIde …
<kevinyings> kvm能占指定的cpu吗？我记得好像启动参数里有选的
<ofan> 谁搭建过l2tp/ipsec 服务器？
<kevinyings> vpn？
 * pityonline 露个脸儿，去吃饭
<hamo> pityonline: P姐早...
<pityonline> hamo: 蛤蛤早
<pityonline> hamo: 该吃中午饭了
<hamo> pityonline: 周末面基？
<pityonline> hamo: 周末蛋蛋好像没时间吧
<hamo> pityonline: 蛋蛋这么忙？
<pityonline> hamo: 嗯，我比较闲
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋周末没事吧？
<pityonline> hamo: 吃饭去也
<bert__> 中午好
<bert__> 大家忙啥呢
<imadper> bert__: 别人不知道, hamo 忙着面基事宜呢
<bert__> 都在做开发么
<hamo> imadper: ...
<bert__> 最近在用ubuntu上面做脚本开发
<adam8157> hamo: 是ggarlic周末回家...
<adam8157> pityonline: ^
<kevinyings> 问一下，redhat是虚拟机提供商吗？
<kevinyings> 没玩过virsh,想玩啊，怎么干？装个发行版，要够买吗？
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：求导引
<imadper> hamo: 我又没说错
<imadper> kevinyings: 是
<ofan> kevinyings: 1000RMB一套
<adam8157> ofan: 啥哦 瞎说
<ofan> 哦 1W RMB?
<kevinyings> 我靠
<adam8157> 啥要钱?
<kevinyings> virsh
<kevinyings> 能免费玩吗？
<adam8157> 不要啊, 装libvirt不就完了么
<kevinyings> 装了之后，能用virsh
<kevinyings> 那rhev 和rhel卖什么？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 服务, 安全更新
<Tone__> ǢǢ
<elliot_> 同志们
<elliot_> 有没有玩TeeWorlds的啊
<elliot_> 很好玩的游戏
<elliot_> -old
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求在64位10.04上安装gimp2.8方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382297 加不上源 http://ppa.launchpad.net/otto-kesselgulasch/gimp/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/ 。 下载了deb包，用“sodu dpkg -i *.deb “也安装不上，现在想回到2.68都不行了， 显示“Package dependencies cannot be resolve …
<bert__> ubuntu最好开发很好
<bert__> ubuntu 12.04 默认有源
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 针刺 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 你是哪类青年啊？ http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/537d2f6btw1dvaagsa3r8j.jpg
<palomino|working> 第一张水好浅 , roylez
<palomino|working> 我昨天下车的位置水到蛋了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 天热水煮蛋
<roylez> palomino|working: 学着点 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/997a7118jw1dvagr9qsr7j.jpg
<palomino|working> 当他被一个小台阶绊倒时.. , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 你以为都跟你一个水准的么
<amwygah_> solaris服务器 默认情况下，通过xdmcp可以连多少个客户端？
<palomino|working> 至少有一半水准低于我吧 , roylez
<namoamitabuddha> 现在还有 Solaris?
<bert__> 很少了
<amwygah_> 教研室的老电脑
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你真是马中之才啊 http://img1.gamersky.com/image2012/07/20120720y_12/gamersky_036origin_072.jpg
<imadper> palomino|working: 怎么做到的? 马叔!
<palomino|working> easy,让马站好了，然后开始建护栏。。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 现在oracle那边还在招人做solaris的开发呢
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我怎么记得我看见说 oracle 放弃 opensolaris?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不知道放不放弃. 六月份还在招人到是真的...
<imadper> palomino|working: 那护栏都那么旧了......
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 记得是 oracle 开始了一个新的东西吧
<namoamitabuddha> After the acquisition of Sun Microsystems in 2010, Oracle decided to discontinue open development of the core software, and replaced the OpenSolaris distribution model with the proprietary Solaris Express.
<namoamitabuddha> Prior to Oracle's moving of core development "behind closed doors", a group of former OpenSolaris developers decided to "fork" the core software under the name OpenIndiana. The project, a part of the Illumos Foundation, aims to continue the development and distribution of the OpenSolaris codebase.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: Job Title: Oracle Hardware Certification Test Suite Intern
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 反正已经不 open 了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 刚才那东西的大意是说他重新开启了一个 project 并且变成专有版权软件了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: Job Title: Solaris Network Driver Engineer-Intern
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 不过还活着呢
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不过, 问题是, 还真有人用solaris
<hamo> imadper: 你咋知道招人的？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不对，我搞错了，是说之前的程序员重新组织了一个开源的 fork
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 他说 Oracle 停止了这个项目
<imadper> hamo: 看到新发布的招聘信息了, 算不算招人了?
<hamo> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a55f69a2jw1dv9hv8dg3nj.jpg
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: opensolaris和solaris本来就是两个吧...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 貌似不一样的
<hamo> adam8157:  imadper palomino|working http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a55f69a2jw1dv9hv8dg3nj.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 帮我想个关于religion的topic
<imadper> hamo: ... gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 适合对此一无所知的人讨论的
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要干嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: 上次不是帮你想过一个了...那个搞完了？
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽还讨论宗教？
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦，对，是不同。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: imadper 口语课的topic, 下周二我是leader
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你挑了个很难，敏感的话题
<hamo> adam8157: 就那个 亚伯拉罕诸教 那个
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们楼一楼，有一个Church
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我准备讲些好玩儿的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你可以去啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 楼下一楼
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 融科有个Church?
<adam8157> hamo: 这个怎么讨论 要有idea
<imadper> adam8157: 猜到了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 周日，一楼会有礼拜
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你问问你那些老美同事，一定有人知道
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是吗? 哪栋楼?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你观察太不仔细
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 是不是类似 fedora 和 rhel
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 没有周日去过...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 就那有超市，Subway的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: imadper adam8157 我哪怕对我lay shit的地方都会仔细观察
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 类似opensuse和suse的企业版叫啥我给忘了... 至少从名字上来看, suse那个更贴近
<MeaCulpa> 汝等太愚钝了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 因为我周日去吃午饭，可以看到做完礼拜的众生，吃团餐
<hamo> adam8157: 能讨论的都容易敏感...尤其是宗教这个话题...你班上要是有个信教的你就死定了...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 而且, 现在的情况类似 mandriva死了, 然后来了个mageia. 还是原班人马, 换了个名字, 就成了崭新的代码
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: libreoffice 也差不多
<MeaCulpa> Oracle大杀器
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 好玩的... FSM
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 为我们FSM布道吧
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: FSM is the light of the universe
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 有限状态机...lol
<hamo> MeaCulpa: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6e/Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你煮一碗肉丸面
<namoamitabuddha> finite state machine?
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6e/Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg
<MeaCulpa> Noodly Appendage
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 飞天面条神教...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 无兴趣
<MeaCulpa> The Pastafarian conception of Heaven includes a beer volcano and a stripper factory.
<namoamitabuddha> volcanic eruption.
<MeaCulpa> 天堂里，有喷啤酒的火山，和脱衣舞女工厂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo imadper 刚afk
<MeaCulpa> 天堂里，有喷啤酒的火山，和脱衣舞女工厂; 地狱里，啤酒时酸的，脱衣舞女有性病
<MeaCulpa> Heaven and Hell
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只要你听众里没有真的智能设计论的信徒
<imadper> .
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo 我想围绕基督教找个话题, 目前想法是讨论下天主 东正, 新教的不同, 另外再讲下摩门等小教会. 但是变成了介绍, 没法讨论
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这样很容易冒犯别人
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没有信教的 我问过了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要是讨论，信徒要拔刀子了
<MeaCulpa> 哦，那就好，自己折腾吧
<chgtg> MeaCulpa: 考，喷啤酒的还是火山？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主要的区别就是对于基督，上帝，教会的认识不同
<hamo> adam8157: 没有信徒怎么搞都可以了...
<MeaCulpa> chgtg: yeah
<imadper> adam8157: 问他们为什么不信教
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 干嘛不扯linux...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我想要心理宁静，如何可破
<adam8157> hamo: 诺斯底
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那样就没人听了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，问他们
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Linux比教诚实
<chgtg> 北京某虚拟主机提供商，lamp，居然不给我看apache log
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .
<imadper> zhpeng: 微冷, 要长袖了...
<zhpeng> imadper, 阳虚啊。。。
 * adam8157 让我讲我expertise的东西, linux没人听的啊, 于是只剩这个了
<hamo> adam8157: 别聊  诺斯底...  哥信这个
<adam8157> hamo: 所以才跟你说这个 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 而且主流环境中，这个是异端邪说
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我给你指条i路
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://ucarenya.com/wiki:godsource
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: wiki:godsource [ÚCARENYA]
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 转载哦
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 仔细读
<imadper> adam8157: 讲`如何去中关村组装一台电脑, 而不被骗`
<hamo> adam8157:  ^^^
<hamo> adam8157: 这个真心实用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这篇文章，可以说是朴素主观唯心主义的经典
<imadper> zhpeng: 对了, 你是virt的qa? bug报给你?
 * adam8157 我是无神论, 如果真有的话, 我也倾向智能设计论...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 文章不错...
<zhpeng> imadper, libvirt qa
<zhpeng> imadper, 有libvirt贡献给我 我很欢迎
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也是，这篇文章说的也是
<imadper> zhpeng: bug, 不是补丁...
<zhpeng> imadper, 是bug
<zhpeng> imadper, 多爽啊，自己的活儿别人干，增加自己的BUG数，爽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 或者说，这个论调在我们这个现实世界被定位为无神论
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩, virt-manager的?
<imadper> zhpeng: 其实说不好是不是kvm的...
<zhpeng> imadper, ........
<bcao> kvm的可以给我。。我之接关了：）
<imadper> zhpeng: virt-manager的bug算不?
<zhpeng> imadper, 算，算virt-tools的，我们也管
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教无线上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382304 前来两天在我的T42上装了一个ubuntu desktop10.04版本玩玩，还不错。 但是碰到了一个很怪的问题，无线路由器（netgear）的mac过滤开启以后 DHCP还可以获得正确的IP地址，也能PING通外网，但chrome就不能上网了。 …
 * adam8157 ...
<jyfl987> hamo: 帮我搞个baidu appengine的邀请？
<hamo> jyfl987: BAE没开放吧？你说的是baidu cloud?
<jyfl987> hamo: 毛  刚看到的新闻说开放了 不过要申请
<hamo> jyfl987: 我都不知道...
<jyfl987> hamo: 我在geekpark看到的 你去帮忙哈 要走流程不知道=什么时候呢 以前我的sina appengine就是找sina一个人搞的
<hamo> jyfl987: 文章我看看...
<cfy> 有没有人玩teeworlds?
<cfy> ifvwm: 让崽崽来玩tee worlds
<ofan> jyfl987: 貌似sae不让外国ip使用
<jyfl987> http://simple-is-better.com/news/920   hamo 是py网站 我刚才说geekpark说错  主要是他增加了py支持
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 百度推出 Baidu App Engine （BAE）支持 Python，已预装大部分流行 Web 开发轻框架 - App Engine - Python4cn(news, jobs)
<jyfl987> ofan: 怕轮子放东西
<ofan> 渣渣
<ofan> 继续vps
<jyfl987> ofan: 没办法 baidu速度快啊 他要提供的话 我就当个智能cdn用么
<hamo> jyfl987: 好吧...我都不知道这个地方...等我看看能找到人问问不
<jyfl987> hamo: 你内部人 肯定方便
<jyfl987> hamo: 邀请嘛发到我 gmail邮箱哈
<hamo> jyfl987: .
<ofan> jyfl987: 用ec2
<ofan> 新加坡/东京的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你送我？
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦
<ofan> jyfl987: 你跟个没工资的人要？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是富二代
<ofan> 我的都是血汗钱
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也想出国 你也想出国 最终你去成了 你说这是为啥呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 别跟我说你是去参加美领馆抽奖抽到的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你申请个研究生就有了
<ofan> jyfl987: 拿个奖学金
<jyfl987> ofan: 有个p
<ofan> jyfl987: 我室友都是自己挣钱申请的，快30了，也能出，你为啥不行呢
<dragonbao8891> :-D
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也是自己挣钱 李嘉诚也是自己挣钱 为何他能买得起游艇 我买不起呢？ 自己挣钱不是问题 挣多少才是问题
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 把房子卖了，可以出国吃几年
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你就不能怪别人了
<jyfl987> 靠 看了个图 有人在天津路面上摩托挺
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我的房子还是负资产的
<jyfl987> ofan: 是啊 我只能怪我爸和我妈 还有我爷爷和我奶奶 和我外公和我外婆
<ofan> jyfl987: 真没出息 还怪爹妈
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是屌丝 要有出息  早就高富帅了嘛
<piggybox> 你要让你儿子女儿以后也怪你？
<elliot_> jyfl987 +1
<elliot_> piggybox -1
<jyfl987> piggybox: 屌丝会有儿子女儿？
<jyfl987> elliot_: 有钱自然高  自然帅
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: me 2
<elliot_> jyfl987 不出国不会少一条腿啊兄弟
<jyfl987> elliot_: 会 在天朝屌丝泡不到妞 在欧美 要好许多
<elliot_> jyfl987, 这是为什么呢
<elliot_> 欧美好捞金 还是欧美人不拜金？
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 基本生活保障
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 屌丝后代饿不死
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 再说我们工作那么多年，交的税都给国家贴给出口业了，到欧美买点用点Made In China的天经地义
<elliot_> MeaCulpa  说的那些在学校的年轻人心里吧凉吧凉的
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 烫伤的泡，早点扯掉早点好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu12.04版，启动时默认进入终端界面，而不是桌面，请问如何操作？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382309 如题！ 今天刚装Ubuntu12.04，系统资源有限，不想启用桌面，只想开机时默认启用终端界面，敲敲命令，省省资源，不知道哪位大侠能够帮我一下?thank you!  …
<elliot_> MeaCulpa, 能出去的多，能留在外面的毕竟是少数
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cygwin 登场... 开始rsync /cygdrive/d
<elliot_> MeaCulpa, 出去了再回来  二次伤害
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 出过猪圈的猪，回来屌着呢
<elliot_> MeaCulpa, 。。。
<gebjgd> elliot_: 留在外面的多了
<MeaCulpa> 有不少猪觉得只有狗才喜欢住在外面，和人一起
<MeaCulpa> 哎，其实大家都是
<elliot_> 归根到底还是Money的问题  。。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 这算什么比方嘛
<piggybox> elliot_: 确实有不少人因为money回国的
<MeaCulpa> 恩，money倒是回国的主要原因
<elliot_> 我总觉得，国外的工资会高点吧？
<oinil> 是的阿
<jyfl987> elliot_: 欧美社会保障好 至少你饿不死
<oinil> 显然国外工资高
<jyfl987> 在天朝 你工资再高也没用
<elliot_> jyfl987, 但为什么还要回国呢，爱国么
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 国内工资高
<ofan> jyfl987: 有钱才有保障
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 对那部分回国的人来说，国内工资高，外加国外的福利...
<ofan> 我连保险都没
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 回国的有不是放弃它国权益的
<elliot_> MeaCulpa, 国外的福利。。
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 逃税的除外
<oinil> 乃们到底在说谁回国阿？
<elliot_> oinil, 你觉得是钱学森和杨振宁么
<piggybox> 听说俄罗斯福利也很好，虽然大家都没钱
<elliot_> 越说越悲凉了
<oinil> elliot_: 当然不是....应该是这里某个人吧
<ofan> 俄罗斯属欧洲了
<ofan> 当然高福利
<ofan> piggybox: 俄罗斯卖石油天然气就能养活全部国民
<oinil> 俄罗斯会莫名其妙被杀掉吧
<ofan> 那么土地闹玩的么
<oinil> 又没有死刑
<oinil> 俄国人又喜欢喝酒
<oinil> 很危险的
<bcao> #ubuntu 里面有1k多人。。
<piggybox> ofan: 主要靠石油，天人气现在不值钱。还有加拿大，澳大利亚，巴西这类资源富二代国家也一样
<ofan> #archlinux里1246
<ofan> piggybox: 加拿大 澳大利亚产业比较丰富吧
<ofan> piggybox: 貌似现在加拿大不让技术移民了？
<MeaCulpa> 估计需要产业工人了
<MeaCulpa> 加拿大人那么懒，没人不行的
<jyfl987> elliot_: 谁回国
<elliot_> jyfl987, 不知道说的谁
<elliot_> jyfl987, 没有具体到人
<piggybox> ofan: 这两个国家对GDP贡献最大的还是资源行业
<piggybox> ofan: 加拿大好像暂定了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: rsync -avP --inplace --exclude-from=/cygdrive/d/exclude.txt foo bar 满速
<jyfl987> lambdaq: 那说什么
<lambdaq> jyfl987, wat?
<jyfl987> 加拿大不如澳洲 虽然现在看 好像比澳洲好
<MeaCulpa> Roger呢...
<piggybox> jyfl987: 哦？你去过这两个国家，具体呢？
<jyfl987> 你说袋鼠？
<fivesheep> ofan: 还没睡觉啊
<jyfl987> piggybox: 没去过 只是从地理上分析
<fivesheep> 袋鼠国自然资源十分丰富
<elliot_> jyfl987, 还是我大中华好
<fivesheep> 人口还少
<\\s> MeaCulpa: 鏡像維護中用 rsync 啓用哪些選項好
<palomino|working> 可是我总怕有毒蜘蛛毒蜥蜴毒蝎子毒蛇阿 , fivesheep
<piggybox> 这点加拿大也是一样的
<fivesheep> piggybox: 加拿大实用面积太少了
<jyfl987> piggybox: 要发展 能源供应是个大问题 现在的话 最便宜自然是太阳能了 白澳和加国都是地广人稀 搞电力线铺设花不来
<jyfl987> 白澳更靠近赤道 单位面积上的能量投射大
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 看地方, 你去冷一点的
<MeaCulpa> \\s: 网络还是本地，网路快否，大文件多还是小文件多
<jyfl987> 而且因为更靠近赤道 海洋利用率也高  因为水温影响水产物
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 太阳能好，转嫁污染来祖国
<MeaCulpa> 太阳能是邪恶产物
<jyfl987> 当然 太空时代就无所谓了 或者如土共现在抓紧研究核巨变也可以
<jyfl987> 不过这个可控核聚变要真的用起来 还得继续等
<piggybox> jyfl987: 可是电力线早就铺好了
<\\s> MeaCulpa: 從其他鏡像同步到本地鏡像，網路較快，大文件多/小文件多 兩種情況分別怎麼做
<jyfl987> piggybox: 是谱好了 我说的是划不来 成本问题啊
<piggybox> fivesheep: 可是反正也没足够人去用
<MeaCulpa> \\s: 大文件多就z, 小文件多就不用z了
<jyfl987> piggybox: 你如果要办厂 电费 人费都很贵 你怎么办？ 将来人肯定是全球外包的 但是生产你总要找个地方落地
<jyfl987> 家用纳米级的3d打印机还没影呢
<MeaCulpa> \\s: avz, 如果这文件送过来保证没人都写，可以加--inplace
<namoamitabuddha> 求一个命令行听歌的工具
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: ogg123?
<\\s> MeaCulpa: 嗯，而且 z 會給對方服務器造成較大壓力，會增大CPU佔用
<cfy> jyfl987: wrong
<fivesheep> mp3blastxxx
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: mpg321/mp3blaster
<namoamitabuddha> 我在用 moc 比较麻烦
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: mpd
<MeaCulpa> \\s: 还有，用一些妖的协议，--procotol=28还是18的，我忘了
<jyfl987> mp3blaster老乱码 把界面搞乱
 * MeaCulpa player
<jyfl987> cfy: aplay
<cfy> jyfl987: mpc/mpd
<jyfl987> cat * > /dev/dsp1
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: mpd 是不是 emacser 转悠的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 专用
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 乱说。。。
<\\s> MeaCulpa: 爲什麼沒人讀寫可用 --inplace
<jyfl987> cfy: 我还没玩过远程audio
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: emacs的 mpc我都用不来
<cfy> jyfl987: 你有没有收到我的信息？
<fivesheep> jyfl987: netcat?
<MeaCulpa> \\s: rsync 默认是建立临时文件的，--inplace直接写目标文件，不建立
<cfy> jyfl987: raspberry pi估计能1星期内到货
<piggybox> jyfl987: 加拿大主要靠核电和水电，电比美国还便宜。自己都用不完出口去美国
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 支持加速减速么？
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 不管用啊 以前可以 /dev/dsp什么的 可是ubuntu上已经不管用了
<jyfl987> pulseaudio接管了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know
<MeaCulpa> \\s: 还有，有时候说不定cpio/tar 配合netcat更快
<fivesheep> jyfl987: oh...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我需要这功能
<jyfl987> piggybox: 那是用不完才便宜
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: mplayer!
<MeaCulpa> \\s: rsync的优势是利用双方cpu资源
<jyfl987> cfy: 是么 啥时候下的单子？
<MeaCulpa> \\s: 如果一方特别挫，说不定cpio更好
<cfy> jyfl987: 我看看
<piggybox> jyfl987: 因为人太少嘛
<jyfl987> cfy: 你发错nick了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 没有！！！！
<jyfl987> piggybox: hmm
<fivesheep> piggybox: 美国人成天去砍加拿大的森林...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: uucp?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 太高级了
<MeaCulpa> pulseaudio...绕这走
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不懂
<jyfl987> 话说加拿大可以考虑一次性给予大英帝国公民公民权嘛
<jyfl987> 反正都是女王治下
<elliot_> namoamitabuddha, 你名字有啥意思么 ，求 解
<\\s> MeaCulpa: 哦，當你在 pull 時有第三方也在 pull 你，用 --inplace 可能會給這個第三方造成一致性問題
<jyfl987> cfy: 你买了么
<cfy> jyfl987: 我7.19买的
<jyfl987> cfy: 买给我的？
<cfy> jyfl987: 今天提示我顺丰发货了
<cfy> jyfl987: 如果你是女的话
<MeaCulpa> \\s: y
<\\s> MeaCulpa: 爲什麼說 cpio 比 tar 好
<jyfl987> cfy: 今天早上 办宽带的把送我的乐视机顶盒给我了
<MeaCulpa> \\s: hmm... 这我没统计过，我只是觉得越土的东西越快~~
<jyfl987> cfy: 要不你发个链接给我把 我买一个 反正没几块钱
<cfy> jyfl987: 送你的了时机给你了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: cpio不会有多快
<cfy> jyfl987: 本来就送你的？
<jyfl987> cfy: 是啊 办20m宽带送的
<cfy> jyfl987: cn.element14.com
<cfy> jyfl987: 我是货到付款的
<cfy> jyfl987: 其实你没必要买，
<jyfl987> cfy: 美刀还是软妹比？
<jyfl987> cfy: 为何没必要？ 你准备送我一个？
<\\s> MeaCulpa: cpio 維護也少，文檔落後，man cpio 很多都沒解釋，只在 info 裏有
<cfy> jyfl987: 人民币
<namoamitabuddha> elliot_: Google
<cfy> jyfl987: 因为你不是搞EE啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 额  我只是玩而已
<cfy> jyfl987: 豪
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实我更想买个3d打印机  cb上有个外国人用3d打印机打印了一个自动步枪 还能用 额
<MeaCulpa> \\s: 恕我直言，gnu的东西，没几个是越维护越快的
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是的  我用freetalk 本身只有几百k 要写脚本 得依赖guile 额 悲剧了 18m
<jyfl987> cfy: 这样你就可以在家武装自己了
<jyfl987> cfy: 你掌握了这个技术 以后去东南亚就可以横行天下了
<Brilliant> 什么技术？
<elliot_> jyfl987, cfy ,什么技术。。？
<MeaCulpa> \\s: cpio的问题是没实现目录操作，你要用find之类的管道给他
<jyfl987> 用3d打印机打印自动步枪啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 应该没有tar不加压缩快把？
<elliot_> jyfl987, 能打印所有东西吗？
<jyfl987> elliot_: 显然不是 否则那条能算新闻么
<cfy> jyfl987: gao
<cfy> jyfl987: gaoji
<jyfl987> cfy: 咱们可以买一个  然后在minecraft里设计 最后用这个+大量的材料 打印出房子的预制件 再用TED上介绍过的 4轴小飞行器去帮你组装起来 这样一个房子就诞生了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 难说
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我只是猜测 可以做做实验看
<cfy> jyfl987:   raspberry pi已经超过我现在所有东西的频率了
<cfy> jyfl987: 我的fpga也只有300M
<pocoyo> cfy hi
<cfy> pocoyo: hello
<jyfl987> cfy: 不会把 你手机？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你还有fpga?
<cfy> jyfl987: 废话。我搞ee的。。
<pocoyo> 手机下有啥irc软件好用的
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 有人搞你
<pocoyo> cfy
<jyfl987> cfy: 那我有些问题要向你请教下
<cfy> jyfl987: 你故意曲解我意思，要被 ee 弄咯
<ifvwm> 不准这样说话。
<pocoyo> cfy:也没个tab补全
<cfy> ifvwm: 我觉得 jyfl987 根本不是文科生。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 不知道
<jyfl987> 我当初选文科只是必须得选一科而已  我真希望当初我们省是大综合的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手问一个关于发帖时候插入图片的问题！求教！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382312 如题。小弟是论坛的新手，在发帖的向大家问一个问题的时候不知道如何插入图片，img标签好像只能加网络连接的图片。但是看到好多贴都可以加自己的图片，所以在这里向 …
<ifvwm> cfy: 他是忽悠专业的。属文科。
<cfy> ifvwm: 原来如此
<cfy> ifvwm: ee,teewworlds蛮好玩的，适合崽崽
<ifvwm> nnnd 最近午睡，都起不来了。
<ifvwm> 下次睡到下班算了。
<chgtg> ifvwm: 当心当心
<cfy> ifvwm: 离下班还有1小时30分钟
<chgtg> ifvwm: 贵司福利真好，还有MM陪午睡
<ifvwm> cfy: 这个玩过啊。慢了不行的。
<ifvwm> chgtg: 瞎说啥。那是以前。lol
<cfy> ifvwm: 你说ping高不能玩是么
<ifvwm> cfy: 是啊。
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦。。。自己建服务器。。
<ifvwm> @@
 * pocoyo 被无视了
<ifvwm> pocoyo: 蓝色药丸，你咋了
<imadper> pocoyo: 问题是, 我不知道有什么好的irc软件...
<pocoyo> 哈还是神体谅小生
<guoyunhebrave> imadper: empathy就挺好的
<ifvwm> imadper: 你没事开一个opera，难道不用里面的irc?
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: ifvwm 水牛要手机的irc客户端
<imadper> ifvwm: opera? 什么东西?
<ifvwm> 手机的，都很差的。
<pocoyo> ifvwm:我说的手机里面
<imadper> ifvwm: 哦, 你说那个邮件客户端呀?
<imadper> ifvwm: 挺好用的呀~
<ifvwm> 那界面不适合irc
<ifvwm> 几句话，眼睛看瞎，就过去了。
<guoyunhebrave> imadper: opera是个浏览器，好像原来自带IRC插件
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 哦~ 原来如此~
<ifvwm> pocoyo: 自己去市场，搜索irc就是。andirc啥的。不记得名字了。
<guoyunhebrave> 现在IRC不流行了，大家都用QQ什么的。
<pocoyo> 我看andchat还凑合
<ifvwm> 反正不好用。 pocoyo
<cfy> ifvwm: ee,我raspberry pi就要到手咯
<ifvwm> 这啥
<cfy> ifvwm: msp-exp430g2做工挺好的
<adam8157> cfy: 邮寄给我
<elliot_> ifvwm, 就是论坛大名丁丁的ee啊
<imadper> roylez: 路由, 4m的rom, 32的ram, 是不是写反了?
<cfy> ifvwm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> adam8157: 你可以和 jyfl987 合买
<roylez> imadper: 没写反
<cfy> roylez: 没写反
<pocoyo> 那倒是
<imadper> roylez: 那么小的rom...
<cfy> imadper: 没写反
<cfy> imadper: 所以得要USB支持
<bcao> adam8157, 一个进程莫名奇妙被killed 了。有可能是杀原因。。
<imadper> cfy: 那, 4m的rom不够用吗?
<cfy> imadper: 不够T_T
<adam8157> bcao: OOM ?
<ifvwm> cfy: 你准备用这干嘛
<cfy> imadper: 我以前装openwrt,装个软件。。。解压到tmpfs的。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: mplayer 啥快捷键是重放的？还有能否按照 1s 进行 seek?
<cfy> ifvwm: 做控制啊，玩，学习arm
<pocoyo> cfy: mobileorg 我怎么配不好呐
<bcao> adam8157, 0mm shisha ?
<imadper> cfy: ... 没有路由用呀, 想买个, 但是好贵
<adam8157> bcao: out of memory
<cfy> imadper: 要不买个raspberry pi来玩玩？就是口不够用
<imadper> cfy: 干嘛的? 多少钱?
<ifvwm> 做控制，还是mcu算了。这东西复杂
<cfy> imadper: 买个能刷openwrt的？这个最少之需要60￥奥
<cfy> imadper: 买个能刷openwrt的？这个最少之需要60￥啊
<bcao> adaam, 有可能，，及其有可能。。。
<ifvwm> 学习还差不多
<bcao> adam8157,
<adam8157> bcao: 嗯...
<imadper> cfy: 120能接受
<imadper> cfy: ifvwm:
<cfy> ifvwm: 怎么复杂了？
<imadper> cfy: 赋值错了
<imadper> cfy: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/33-c02-087.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode
<cfy> imadper: ?
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Buffalo 巴法络 WHR-G300N 300M 高速无线路由器 - 新蛋中国
<ifvwm> 随便你怎么想啊。做啥控制。自己想好先嘛。
<cfy> imadper: 300块，一个小arm
<cfy> ifvwm: 随便啥啊
<cfy> ifvwm: 反正就是玩
<ifvwm> 开一个窗帘？控制一步进电机？
<cfy> ifvwm: 我现在linux能烧的也只有atmega128A
<imadper> ... cfy 不折腾.. 信号强, 稳定 就搞了
<ifvwm> 这不蛋疼嘛
<cfy> ifvwm: ....玩嘛。。
<ifvwm> 是啊。这系列的，通常够了
<cfy> ifvwm: 又不是成品。。
<ifvwm> 贵了点点
<cfy> ifvwm: 当主机用怎么样？
<ifvwm> 要做，就做一辈子不需要再动的，才叫做控制。
<cfy> ifvwm: 开个vpn
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦。。。
<ifvwm> 。。那不如买一本本。
<cfy> ifvwm: 豪
<ifvwm> 你应该看下汽车方面的自动控制。
<cfy> imadper: 我那个刷成ddwrt刷不会来了T_T
<ifvwm> 都是拆开做的。
<cfy> ifvwm: 算了。。
<ifvwm> 只有越分越细
<imadper> cfy: 信号怎么样? 我要稳定的~
<cfy> ifvwm: 就用这个做毕设
<pylaurent> imadper:  64M的RAM经常缓冲着就没了...
<cfy> ifvwm: 咋样？
<ifvwm> cfy: 算了？那好，直接邮寄给我吧。lol
<imadper> pylaurent: ....
<cfy> imadper: 你说我那个？
<imadper> pylaurent: 你用py...
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> ifvwm: 邮寄给你。你帮我做毕设？
<ifvwm> 这倒是可以。
<ifvwm> 做毕设吧。
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯
<imadper> pylaurent: 肯定悲剧
<cfy> imadper: 不好。买的不是原装的。只有核心的东西，天线是后来配的。信号差点
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我现在考虑bcm的方案还是atheros的方案. 感觉还是atheros的好
<pylaurent> imadper:   用crontab让它每个一段时间就 释放下...
<ifvwm> arm不上不下，这么多年。终于碰到一个适合的，就是手机。 cfy
<cfy> ifvwm: 路由器不行么？
<cfy> ifvwm: 小主机也不合适?
<imadper> pylaurent: 何必呢... 直接放弃python就好了
<imadper> pylaurent: 改成perl版本的
<ifvwm> 那还高级了点。浪费了。
<pylaurent> imadper:   oh3c是py的...
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦。
<imadper> pylaurent: 自己改写呀
<pylaurent> imadper: 。。。。
<pylaurent> imadper: perl能放进路由？
<cfy> pylaurent: 可以！！！
<pylaurent> cfy:    有perl-mini？
<cfy> pylaurent: 有全的
<ifvwm> 下次买一个贵点的路由，倒是可以。
<cfy> pylaurent: WWW::Mechanize都能用
<cfy> 是不是这个名字。。。
<cfy> 忘了。。
<ifvwm> 是这
<pylaurent> cfy:   路由刷完openwrt就剩  4M多 ROM了
<cfy> ifvwm: 看来我还没忘 :D
<cfy> pylaurent: USB啊。接U盘啥的
<pylaurent> cfy:   我的路由不能接USB
<pylaurent> cfy:   失策啊！！！
<cfy> pylaurent: 弱爆了。。
<cfy> pylaurent: ...
<cfy> ifvwm: 买来当路由器。跑cl ,lol
<ifvwm> 贪便宜买的路由，都只能扔了
<imadper> cfy: 不给力呀... 没有合适的...
<ifvwm> cfy: ..
<pylaurent> imadper:   你要买路由么
<cfy> imadper: ....买raspberry pi吧
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩!
<cfy> imadper: 300
<imadper> cfy: 我还没工资呢, 没钱呀
<pylaurent> imadper:   家里用？
<ifvwm> cfy: 150
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩
<cfy> ifvwm: 啥150?
<ifvwm> 你那pi啊。降价给我。
<cfy> ifvwm: T_T
<cfy> ifvwm: 我都没拿到手，你就说降价给你。。。
<ifvwm> 过手旧货嘛。lol
<pylaurent> imadper:   一定要买个好的
<cfy> imadper: 不过rp网卡口不够用。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 你出钱?
<imadper> cfy: 不够钱呀
<cfy> imadper: 你要是来jx,我倒是可以把我那台借你万万
<ifvwm> imadper: 咋这么可怜
<cfy> imadper: 你要是来jx,我倒是可以把我那台借你玩玩
<imadper> ifvwm: 还没发工资呢
<ifvwm> 嘉兴
<imadper> cfy: jx? 江西?
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 嘉兴..
<ifvwm> imadper: 还克扣？
<imadper> ifvwm: 下月25发... 我觉得我到不了那天就饿死了..
<ifvwm> 。。。
<ifvwm> 去吃光蛋蛋
<cfy> imadper: 马上离职呢？
<imadper> cfy: 不用这么狠吧...
<cfy> imadper: 那是否可以马上拿到钱？
<imadper> cfy: 没试过... 估计可以吧?
<ifvwm> 出差，不就马上可以嘛
<cfy> imadper: 去jx出差
<ifvwm> 去吃光 cfy
<imadper> ifvwm: cfy 公司不是我开的, 不是我想去干嘛就去干嘛.....    囧rz..
<ifvwm> 忽悠啊。
<cfy> imadper: 然后转向cs,去吃光ee
<ifvwm> 说有业务啊
<hamo> imadper: 离职你也不能马上拿到，也得等下月25
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 你有经验...
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office2012青年版安装出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382316 下的deb包，Ubuntu 11.10 (Reading database ... ............................. (Reading database ... 100% (Reading database ... 164761 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace yozo-office-zh-cn 6.1.0088.131ZH (using  …
<imadper> cfy: ...   ifvwm ...
<ifvwm> 来我这一个月，先借支20w。知道不。 imadper
<imadper> ifvwm: 没明白...
<ifvwm> .
<hamo> imadper: 你就转去吃蛋蛋就可以了，他是壕，足够你吃...
<imadper> hamo: 那你为何不留下吃他一辈子?
<ifvwm> 嗯。蛋蛋又没女友。不花钱的
<hamo> imadper: 吃蛋蛋要献身于蛋蛋才行...我当时没敢吃...
<ifvwm> 召唤 adam8157
<ifvwm> lol
 * hamo 谁！！！
<ifvwm> 额。蛋蛋乱踢人
<adam8157> ifvwm: 我咋就不花钱 哼哼
<ifvwm> 没女友嘛
<adam8157> imadper: 等我收到消息就给你预支分红
<ifvwm> 额。蛋蛋还有分红。
<cfy> adam8157: 你现在敢踢 ee 啦
 * adam8157 佛挡杀佛
<ifvwm> 他惯肆了的。
<ifvwm> 主要是我仁慈了。不忍心欺负他。@@
<adam8157> hamo: 头疼啊, 这话题很有可能冷场啊
<ifvwm> cfy: 我培养你。让你踢蛋蛋。好不。
<adam8157> hamo: 专业词汇又太多...
<cfy> ifvwm: 好
<roylez> hamo: 你又惹城管了？
<hamo> adam8157: 必须冷场。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 帮忙啊
<hamo> roylez: 没...说城管好呢...
<ifvwm> 我要一直培养cfy。
<ifvwm> lol 蛋蛋真紧张了。
<cfy> ifvwm: +m是啥？
<cfy> roylez: +m是啥？
<ifvwm> @@ 。会议模式啊。
<ifvwm> 你真敢搞嘛。
<cfy> ifvwm: adam8157 内线威胁我了 T_T
<ifvwm> 把kk也踢了。我们2个开会。好不。
<ifvwm> lol 还有内线啊
<imadper>  ifvwm: 打电话给cfy了把
<cfy> ifvwm: roylez: 还没解ban?
<ifvwm> imadper: 不至于吧
<imadper> cfy: adam自己就能解吧?
<imadper> ifvwm: 那怎么内线的?
<cfy> ifvwm: 你解下吧
<ifvwm> 要其他op
<imadper> cfy: t了也就算了, 还给ban了... 只能说你没死过...
<cfy> imadper: 刚好我有/kickban...
<ifvwm> lol
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋这家伙，报复心理严重嘛
 * adam8157 nnnnnnnnnnd
<elliot_> lol
<roylez> adam8157: 渣cc完蛋了？
<ifvwm> 换一个nick就进来了
<adam8157> roylez: 必须完蛋
<adam8157> ifvwm: 他刚给频道+m了?
<ifvwm> 是啊。
<adam8157> ifvwm: 没看到m啊
<ifvwm> 他比你猛
<ifvwm> 加了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，GSA搞满了，偶咋办..
<ifvwm> 又减了
 * huntxu 我错过什么了...
<ifvwm> @
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有问题，找manager，入职的时候没人教过么 lol
<cfy> ifvwm: T_T
<ifvwm> 掐架。 huntxu 你要参加？
<cfy> ifvwm: T_T
<cfy> ifvwm: T_T
<ifvwm> @@@@
 * adam8157 nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<ifvwm> cfy: 我给你gir.pl，带踢带ban的。要不。
<cfy> ifvwm: 我有啊，/kickban
<ifvwm> 可过滤的嘛。
<bcao> 你们互相踢有意思么。。。
<cfy> ifvwm: 过滤？
<ifvwm> 94，没意思
<cfy> bcao: 不是互踢。。。。
<ifvwm> 列表过滤。支持扩展名。
<cfy> bcao: 是我单方面被kick....
<bcao> 好吧。。。
<cfy> ifvwm: 你是说opera的？
<bcao> 我看淡淡也被提了几次。。
<imadper> bcao: 只是被t就容易了...
<ifvwm> 不是
<bcao> 还被kickban了是么。。。
<elliot_> quit
<zhpeng> adam8157, Дружба/友谊_Friendship －Vitas ----->机油之歌 vitas在某些时候还挺好听
<langyi> 避免僵尸进程的产生的其中一种方法是利用signal（SIGCHLD, SIG_IGN）显示地忽略SIGCHLD信号，而父进程对SIGCHLD的默认处理就是忽略SIGCHLD信号，那么为什么一定要显示地忽略SIGCHLD信号，才能避免僵尸进程呢？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 娘
<zhpeng> adam8157,  我知道娘！
<imadper> adam8157: 你叫他什么????    ?????  我眼瞎了...
<adam8157> zhpeng: Ozzy Osbourne 才是爷们儿听得
<zhpeng> adam8157, shinedown 才是。。
<adam8157> HajasLm: 你还在nokia呢
<guoyunhebrave> 有人用过Android的Ubuntu one没有？我的经常同步错误
<MeaCulpa> Vitas 俗
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: +1
 * adam8157 还是喜欢茶轴!
<oinil> Qtiplot 和 SciDavis 求比较推荐
<imadper> adam8157: 用过零轴吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 黑轴?
<imadper> adam8157: 不是, 不是cherry的轴
<adam8157> imadper: 那不知道了
<imadper> adam8157: 日本产的.
<zhpeng> imadper, 黑轴或茶轴。。
<adam8157> imadper: 还是喜欢茶轴啊 cc bluezd
<imadper> adam8157: 手感不错, 以前隔壁宿舍一个人用, 后来被舍友逼着给卖了.
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<nicol> :-)
<nicol> 室友被吵疯了
<imadper> zhpeng: 啥? 黑轴多难用呀
<zhpeng> imadper, adam8157 要习惯就好了
<zhpeng> imad
<zhpeng> imadper, 真心不错，用过SS的
<zhpeng> 2k+
<imadper> zhpeng: ss键位都不是美式标准键位
<imadper> zhpeng: 大回车, 小退格, 是不是?
<bluezd> adam8157: 我喜欢段落感
<zhpeng> imadper, 不记得了
<zhpeng> 你们都太弱了，要用国产黄轴
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩, 黑轴没段落感, 又硬... 如果喜欢硬的, 又喜欢段落感, 考虑压力屈尊键盘.  cc bluezd
<bluezd> imadper: 我觉得黑轴玩游戏还行
<imadper> zhpeng: 有个日本厂家, 叫NMB, 他们自己的轴我一直想试试... 没机会入手...
<zhpeng> imadper, 记得带到公司
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 因为反映快, 回弹快.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 近年Black Sabbath 有复合的消息？
<imadper> zhpeng: 我没买呢... 主要是觉得那个公司叫NMB是很神奇的...
<pylaurent> imadper:   光名字就很神奇了
<imadper> pylaurent: 你知道那个公司?
<imadper> pylaurent: 其实那个公司主要是做轴承的
<pylaurent> imadper:   专门做这个的？
<imadper> pylaurent: nmb的风扇什么的倒是挺有名的. 不过近年都是台湾的轴承比较火爆
<imadper> pylaurent: 对呀, 主要做轴承的.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道呢
<pylaurent> imadper:   名字太奇怪了...= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 你可以在淘宝搜下nmb的风扇. 就怕淘宝吧nmb给过滤掉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主唱单搞的乐队，成功的不多... Ozzy算是稀有的
<pylaurent> imadper:   。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1&id=15786532500
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那么大岁数了, 估计不会折腾了吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 攒钱买filco 忍者黑茶
<adam8157> bluezd: 攒钱买filco 忍者 87 黑茶
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<pylaurent> imadper:   暴力风扇
<adam8157> bluezd: 攒钱中
<imadper> pylaurent: 那个也叫暴力???
<imadper> pylaurent: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.23&id=5255928251
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Sabbath的吉他手，Lommi知道不
<imadper> pylaurent: 这个叫暴力. 放在桌子上能飞起来
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就知道ozzy...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Lommi早年废了手指尖
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 后来lommi受到某人鼓舞，那人有两个手指残疾
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那吉他大师，两个手指残疾，名字叫啥知道不...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Django
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 绕回来了
<pylaurent> imadper:   汽车= =。
<MeaCulpa> 那个py的RoR copy-cat名字就这么来的
<imadper> pylaurent: 刚才那个不配给车用.. 给车用的是这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.79&id=7726628232
<pylaurent> imadper:  = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 买三十个, 固定好. 给好电, 绑成一排.  你就能飞了.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gaoji
<pylaurent> imadper:   组装成给本本抽风的= =。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 世间人事物就是那么有意思
<pylaurent> imadper:   无证驾驶
<imadper> pylaurent: 小家子气!
<imadper> pylaurent: 抽风? 你自己抽风吧!
<pylaurent> imadper:  = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 做个架子, 当电扇用. 超级大风
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 偶像你那么大的时候，还在看这些没边的东西呢...白天痛苦的码字
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 写小说么
<imadper> pylaurent: 体积又小. 弄一排. 见谁吹谁!
<pylaurent> imadper:  见谁吹谁....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... MFC, VB....
<imadper> pylaurent: 当凶器用!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啧啧... 我都不会呢...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 偶尔还有纯C的文字处理库...尼玛，一坨日本shit
<pylaurent> imadper:   砸过去
<imadper> pylaurent: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.79&id=7726628232
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 前辈啊
<pylaurent> imadper:   话说这个买来干嘛的
<pylaurent> imadper:   装车哪里
<imadper> pylaurent: 笔记本里面的涡轮
<imadper> adam8157: 各位各位, 请在我说下课了的时候, 大家大喊, 今天我为自己加分了!
<pylaurent> imadper:   吃饭 = =。
<adam8157> imadper: 真NM SB啊, 有那么个国企来的人管培训真受不了
<imadper> adam8157: 关键是, 好多人配合...
<adam8157> imadper: 不管到了哪, 二货总是占多数
<imadper> adam8157: 恩. 我低调... 你随意说...
<elliot_> adam8157, +10086  培训是什么， 就是几个2B带着一群2B狂欢
<imadper> roylez: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/633f6f25jw1dvbg5mdqmwg.gif  hamo adam8157   看看, hamo 貌似也很擅长跳跃的吧?
<adam8157> hamo真厉害
<adam8157> imadper: 我没去这破课真是太明智了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 国企来的不好么
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 等我去融科让 adam8157 爆你
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给我们安排一堆破课... 同事间如何沟通, 怎么绩效评估, 啥啥啥的 sb死了
<imadper> hamo: 我记得你也很能跳的. 有没有他跳得高
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 都这样的，把你当蛮子看
<hamo> adam8157: 你们没有KPI吧？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 东方人嘛，在西方人看来就是目不直视的蛮子
<adam8157> hamo: 算是没有
<imadper> adam8157: 我莫名其妙听了一天!!! 艹
<adam8157> imadper: 可怜的
<elliot_> MeaCulpa, 日本人说话都是看鼻子不看眼睛的
<MeaCulpa> elliot_: 日本人说话...还要考虑相对地位
<adam8157> hamo: ping, 中关村附近有啥吃夜宵的地方么, 咖啡馆也行
<hamo> adam8157: 车库啊
<adam8157> hamo: 远不
<hamo> adam8157: 贝塔啊
<elliot_> ping
<hamo> adam8157: 不远，就海淀堂那边...
<hamo> adam8157: 你要请我就私下说嘛...
<adam8157> hamo: 海淀教堂? 我没找到过
<hamo> adam8157: 弱爆...
<hamo> adam8157: 你不会是今晚去看开幕式吧...
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，黑布拉吉的地方
<adam8157> hamo: hell not
<hamo> adam8157: 约会？
<adam8157> hamo: 同学过来
<hamo> adam8157: 那就是约会了...
<adam8157> hamo: 边去, 同学过来出差
<imadper> xx
<hamo> adam8157: 都进化到跟基友夜里去咖啡馆啦..
<adam8157> hamo: 喝酒的也行
<bcao> adam8157, 有基情
<hamo> adam8157: 喝酒的话，通宵的地方不多...
<hamo> 就贝塔或者车库咖啡吧...有情调...
<roylez> imadper: 弱爆了
<roylez> imadper: 自己搜索youku 弹跳帝
<hamo> roylez: å¼±
<roylez> adam8157: 我的光环呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 贝塔和车库挨着啊
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯
<imadper> roylez: 难道能比hamo跳得高?
<hamo> adam8157: 不远...
<MeaCulpa> 喝咖啡了都...
<adam8157> roylez: 赐予你力量
<roylez> adam8157: 用过了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 再来 这样比较带劲
<hamo> adam8157:
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） adam8157
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez
 * adam8157 afk
<MeaCulpa> oh yeah
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<hamo> roylez: 上车了？
<zhpeng> 有谁相血python不
<zhpeng> 想学
<zhpeng> 我们这边差一个人
<imadper> zhpeng: 什么情况?
<imadper> zhpeng: 招实习生还是组培训?
<hamo> zhpeng: python黑能不能给训练成python粉呢？
<zhpeng> imadper, 组织出去学啊
<zhpeng> imadper, 组团8人差一个，满8人过来公司培训就不用过去了
<imadper> zhpeng: 更不理解了...
<zhpeng> imadper, 你的脑子不适合理解这种高难度的事情
<imadper> zhpeng: 是公司组织的还是个人组织的?
<zhpeng> imadper, 个人那，但是得是reguler啊，contractor不能报销
<imadper> zhpeng: 公司组织的你不去eng-china喊, 来这个房间喊...
<zhpeng> zhpeng, 。。。
<hamo> imadper: 不要暴露内部irc在公共频道...
<imadper> zhpeng: .... 你刚发现来错房间了吗?
<imadper> hamo: 毛. 我说的不是irc房间
<bcao> 多少钱阿
<bcao> zhpeng, 求上
<zhpeng> bcao, 我擦，原来我生命里原来就是少了你
<hamo> zhpeng: 有人要上你...
<bcao> 我荒了
<zhpeng> hamo, bcao 败了。。。。。
<zhpeng> hamo, bcao 这语境
<zhpeng> bcao, <yuping> 5800
<zhpeng> <yuping> 但是还有300-500的空间
<zhpeng> <yuping> 你让他加入channel吧
<zhpeng> bcao, 加公司channel #python_training
<zhpeng> bcao,  下班回家了，有问题问yuping
<pylaurent> imadper:   又黑你去做快递员了
<ofan> 有人玩3ds么
<guoyunhebrave> 3ds，好久不玩了。诶，我玩过吗？
<jyfl987> roylez: MeaCulpa 你们看过齐达内射门集锦吗？ http://juetuzhi.net/2012/07/lei-ren-377.html
<fennng> lubuntu 12.04 zhcon, cannot enable input method.
<fennng> anybody know how to?
<guoyunhebrave> fennng: 安装的是中文版吗
<guoyunhebrave> fennng，搜索一下看看有没有安装ibus
<guoyunhebrave> 没有的话安装一下就好了
<stock-cn> 安卓的google 日历仍然不能显示阴历，尽管我勾选了显示阴历
<stock-cn> ofan: 我勾选了阴历，但日历里面仍然不显示
<stock-cn> 2012年以后，农历就不能通过勾选来显示了
<archl> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> archl: .
<book_> 忙啥呢
 * microcai 有人知道现在内核的 aio 支持非 O_DIRECT 了没
<book_> #ubuntu-cn
<book_> 晚上好
<jussss> test
<pityonline> Google Calender for Android 我从来就没发现过有显示阴历的选项呢？
<roylez_> huntxu: 这片子屌爆了，林肯屌爆了 http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2750106/Abraham.Lincoln.Vampire.Hunter.2012.CAM.NEW.XviD-HOPE.html
<roylez_> huntxu: 神马时候拍个《僵尸长老毛啧冻》多好
<jussss> pityonline: hi
<jussss> pityonline: android上有能上twitter的客户端吗？
<hoxily> <<僵尸长老茅延安>>
<jussss> hoxily: 好犀利
<yeizhihui> 求帮助
<pityonline> jussss: 要vpn
<pityonline> jussss: 或api
<jussss> pityonline: 已经好长时间没用过vpn了
<hoxily> jussss: good evening.
<jussss> pityonline: api是啥
<jussss> royIez: 勇士好
<pityonline> jussss: 我很久没用客户端了，api 是程序数据接口
<royIez> jussss 你改名字啦？
<yeizhihui> Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio芯片大家谁也是这个芯片?
<jussss> royIez: 勇士，你还记得我？
<jussss> royIez: 我太感动了。
<royIez> jussss 你是LOL？
<jussss> royIez: 嗯
<jussss> royIez: 勇士这次咋没光环呀
<royIez> jussss 踢人狂魔太忙，不好玩..
<cece> 有人重装arch没
<roylez_> royIez: 蛤蟆精
<jussss> royIez: 勇士，你应该在nick后面加尾巴才好，
<roylez__> 像这样
<roylez__> 勇士咋下了
<roylez> roylez__: 没ban了
<imganquan> 单单
<imganquan> 蛋蛋
<imganquan> 好久没来这个频道啦
<imganquan> 蛋蛋人呢？
<Guest23123> roylez: 乐乐还没下班？
<roylez_> Guest23123: 没
<roylez_> Guest23123: 我晚上11点下班
<Guest23123> roylez_: 德国人民的作息时间？
<Guest23123> 昨晚11点蛋蛋说要开会，看来是米国人民的作息时间
<roylez_> Guest23123: 劳苦中国捱踢男作息时间
<Guest23123> roylez_: 你和蛋蛋的作息时间应该反了，18摸是米国的，你用德国的，rh是德国的，他用米国的，lol
<roylez_> Guest23123: http://xinxisheji.tuyansuo.com/upload/big/bc67e4e0-1c6a-4af1-be49-44bb1ef23ef1.jpg
<mofaph> 大家好。/lib/init/rw 这个东西有什么用？
 * Guest23123 2天android消耗了51.22MB,
<ice> 有人用systemd 管理进程吗?
<ice> 管理服务
<Guest23123> roylez_: 。。。
<Guest23123> roylez_: 你的n9烧流量不，一个月用多少
<imganquan> 蛋蛋
<imganquan> 。
<roylez_> Guest23123: 不知道...没怎么关心
<Guest23123> roylez_: 联通卡？一月多少流量
<roylez_> Guest23123: 除了看小说和新闻不干别的
<Guest23123> roylez_: 那应该不会很多，只要不看大量刚才发的照片应该会很省，lol
<Guest23123> roylez_: 我喜欢下各种软件玩，浪费了大量流量，
<Guest23123> 各种各有有趣的软件，就像现在很多电视广告一样很吸引人，
<Guest23123> 现在的电视广告有些很有趣，
<imtxc> 受不了了 linux里面有没有什么arp防火墙什么的软件啊....
<imtxc> 用的局域网好悲剧...
<guoyunhebrave> 我发现一个奇葩的问题，我的一个无线鼠标连接到电脑之后会彻底死机……
<iGoogle> 彩色激光打印机啊。没驱动啊。谁推荐一个型号。
<adam8157> 外面好大雨
<Guest23123> 刚从market里下了个国产软件，它马上不停的下软件，让我好怕怕，国产软件好衰
<microcai> http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/34487.html
<microcai> Guest23123: 是啊，下了个 MIUI 结果后台安装不需要的软件，马上 del 换 cm
<microcai> imtxc 有
 * Guest23123 真无耻，从market下了软件，那个软件竟然又自动把自己下载到sdcard，太无耻了！
<microcai> Guest23123:  举报它
<Guest23123> microcai: 是国产软件。。。
<microcai> Guest23123:  在 play 商店了举报啊
<chgtg> iGoogle: hp cp 5225n
<Guest23123> microcai: 嗯
<chgtg> iGoogle: hp cp 5225dn
<jzmer> can someone please type up some chinese characters? im testing my new ssh client.
<adam8157> 就不
<Guest23123> 看不懂你在说啥
<cfy> http://machinelife.org:6673/cl/fling-solver.lisp
<cfy> http://code.google.com/p/fling-solver/
<jyfl987> tnnd 宽带通送个机顶盒我还以为不错 结果去问乐视克服 是很老的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当年差点去乐视了, 但是那俩面试官实在是不靠谱
<jyfl987> adam8157 当年是哪年?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去年
<adam8157> jyfl987: 从四川来北京的时候
<adam8157> jyfl987: 机顶盒老不老要怎样?
<jyfl987> adam8157  俄i 你要去了就好了 那我就可以找你拆机了
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157  他新的是android的 我这个市嵌入式linux的 我看固件看出来的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在大裤衩附近, 高端cbd哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有, 乐视那个傻逼笔试面试, 得把你祖宗八辈信息都给他, 身份证号, 住址, 直系亲属, 电话, 前任领导, 电话....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你那下雨不?
<imganquan> adam8157: 蛋蛋：）
<adam8157> imganquan: nnnd, 你也乱叫
<adam8157> imganquan: 机械键盘买了没? 前几天摸了下同事的dell键盘, 一下子感觉累了, 再也不会爱了
<imganquan> adam8157: 木有买。hhkb太烧了。我承受不起
<adam8157> imganquan: 装.
 * adam8157 #nowplaying AC/DC - Can I Sit Next To You Girl (T.N.T.)
<imganquan> adam8157: 好久没来这个频道了。
<jussss> 机械键盘。。。好奢侈呀
<imganquan> adam8157: 哎哟，好洋气啊
<imganquan> adam8157: 都放音乐的
<chao> webos 上irc真爽
<adam8157> imganquan: 那我停了, 改听NPR...
<jussss> chao: ？
<jyfl987> adam8157   你2了 他们既然在那里 又是这种制度 多半是由背景的
<jussss> chao: pre ?
<jyfl987> adam8157 打雷呢
<jyfl987> adam8157  对了 他这个机顶盒盒子不错 不过很难拆 wtf
<chao> 我用palm webos手机的wIRC
<chao> pixi plus
<jussss> chao: veer pixi pre
<chao> 你都有？佩服
<adam8157> jyfl987: 小心被点到, 我曾经被电到一回, 胳膊抖啊抖的
<jussss> chao: 有补全吧？
<jussss> chao: 我现在用的是android
<jussss> chao: andchat
<chao> 手机什么键能补全？
<jussss> chao: 应该是搜索键
<jussss> chao: 你试试
<jyfl987> adam8157  俄  你更2了 如果是雷电 电到我那里会有知觉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说机顶盒...
<jyfl987> adam8157  果然我猜得不错 这机顶盒里的芯片是mips的
<jyfl987> adam8157  我在拆机 又没电源
<jussss> MeaCulpa: 酷胖，webos 的wIRC补全键是哪个
<adam8157> jyfl987: mips 处理音视频有一套, 而且耗能小的嘛
<chao> webos手机没有搜索键…
<jyfl987> RTD1185使用MIPS32 24Kc 内核Pro版，具有具有CorExtend(tm) 功能。
<jussss> chao: 键盘上没search键？
<jyfl987> adam8157  不是有一套 他能有dsp套路多么 只是做soc mips的核心寄存器多 那个流水线又很适合密集计算 所以一个芯片可以通吃 成本低嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: gaoji
<chao> jusss: palm手机上只有一个 白键 一个大小写 一个sym键
<jyfl987> adam8157  可惜这机顶盒有同轴输出 也有hdmi 就是没有vga  草
<jyfl987> 我的hdmi转vga不知道去哪里了
<jussss> chao: 你挨个试试
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一般都没有 都是同轴 分量 s端子 hdmi四种
<jussss> chao: wirc好不好使
<jyfl987> adam8157 额 主要是我的hdmi转vga口不知道去哪里了
<chao> jussss: 白键补全！！！一试成功
<jyfl987> adam8157  对了 mips出了个新系列貌似要跟arm开战了
<jussss> chao: 哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有可能么...
<chao> 好用 可以打一些irc命令
<jussss> chao: 按键小吗
 * adam8157 雨停了
<jussss> chao: 我也想换台web os，怕水太深
<chao> jussss: 你说我的手机么？ 不小 感觉合适
<jyfl987> adam8157  看来你好久不关注mips了 你这个没良心的
<adam8157> =,=
<chao> jussss: 现在买palm pre2 合适
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对了, 感觉mips很正规 很大气, 从设计, 到文档
<jyfl987> adam8157  学术派嘛
<jussss> chao: 不知从哪入手
<stardiviner> color test ?
<chao> jussss:    我只知道淘宝 现在有团购 600就搞定
<jussss> chao: 我在淘宝见pixi plus现在的价格是270+
<jussss> chao: pre plus 350+
<chao> pixi配置差 体验一般 要完美就是pre2
<jussss> android太坑流量了
<chao> 恩 android 现在体验还不是很好
<jyfl987> adam8157 你知道有什么工具可以很轻松拆盒子么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 螺丝刀...
<jussss> chao: 想入手台webos ,你给发个链接吧
<jyfl987> adam8157  他这个是无缝设计的 俄 螺丝四个拆完了 抽不出那挡板
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没见过这种高级货...
<jyfl987> adam8157  俄 就像mac mini那个造型
<adam8157> jyfl987: gaoji
<jyfl987> adam8157 你在搞基?
<imganquan> adam8157: 在加班吗？
<adam8157> imganquan: 很久很久没有加班了
<imganquan> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> imganquan: 在看这个, 笑死我了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac387207
<jyfl987> adam8157 血的教训啊 原来底座的软垫下还有个4个暗螺丝
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这... 是常识吧
<adam8157> lol
<jyfl987> adam8157 被你们行业的常识打败了
 * jussss 洗澡睡觉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 拆过鼠标啥的也该知道啊
<jyfl987> adam8157 那挡板已经被我用老虎钳给扭得不成样了
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157 鼠标才几块钱一个 谁没事拆这个
<chao> jussss: 手机不方便 一会儿我找下
<jyfl987> adam8157 nnd 4个螺丝卸掉就抽出来了
<jyfl987> adam8157 不过积累了经验 以后就熟练了 而且这长经验的一次居然没花钱 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 心态真好
<jyfl987> adam8157 这机顶盒是送的 有啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不看电视了 这就拆...
<jyfl987> adam8157 我从来就不看电视啊 我纯粹是为了拿个机器回来拆而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 偶尔看个比赛直播什么的
<jyfl987> adam8157 我对体育没兴趣
<jyfl987> adam8157 发现个6针的口 貌似调试用的
<jyfl987> adam8157 看到串口了 uart
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有外接串口?
<jyfl987> adam8157 怎么可能外接 这个至少比我之前那个好 这个就4pin
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好多地方要求带串口...
<jyfl987> adam8157 刚好我有usb转串口
<jyfl987> adam8157 这是机顶盒阿 产品阿 大老不要指望他们这是给开发者用的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也不知道为啥, 但是地方广电的招标书上要求带串口
<jyfl987> adam8157 好久以前了吧
<jyfl987> adam8157 那时候貌似看到机器有个串口  不过我说的是ttl
<adam8157> jyfl987: =,=
<jyfl987> adam8157 uart怎么接 ttl阿
<jyfl987> adam8157  要不你来我这看下 怎么接?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你还是上网查比较靠谱... 我都忘了 我当时也是查的
<jyfl987> adam8157  这个我到哪里去查
<adam8157> google...
<jyfl987> adam8157 算了以后再说
<piggybox> "@DaNmarner: 整个 GTK+ 工程只有一个全职。Glib 没有全职。GNOME 工程只有 Red Hat 公司在做而且在流失核心成员。Thunderbird 停止发展。Unity 2D 停止发展。 乱象，乱象啊！"
<CyrusYzGTt> piggybox§ 末日啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> piggybox§ 說明基本需求不滿足，無法進行高級需求了
<piggybox> CyrusYzGTt: 这也没办法，大多数linux还是以server方式跑的，用linux当桌面的少
<CyrusYzGTt> piggybox§  嗯，不過，我是當生產系統用的，， 用的是 fedora release
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 产生系统？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 就是工作用
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 生产系统
<piggybox> CyrusYzGTt: 这有点激进了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 臺灣那邊的話。。貌似這樣
<CyrusYzGTt> piggybox§ 感覺很正常
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你在 tw？
<namoamitabuddha> 企业级一般用 Debian GNU/Linux (stable) / Redhat GNU/Linux / FreeBSD
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 天朝廣府人士
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我是個人用的。。
<chao> pinggybox: 照你说的发展 我想起来都有点恐怖
<ofan> rh 应该放弃gnome
<ofan> 转投kde和qt
<ofan> 昨天升级vps,又绊倒在了glibc上
<GunsNRose> ofan, archlinux?
<ofan> GunsNRose: yup
<chao> qt不是也不行了么  开发者到处跑
<ofan> qt开发者可没跑
<royIez_> adam8157: 傻蛋
<adam8157> royIez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac387207 看这个 笑死了
<adam8157> royIez_: 而且, 你是假的吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: gnome 是 GNU 的
<royIez_> adam8157: 假你妹
<chao> kde有时感觉比gnome好
<hottee> hi
<adam8157> royIez_: 你妹 蛤蟆
<royIez_> adam8157: ...
<hottee> 额
<adam8I57> hi
<adam8I57> adam8I57: hi
<adam8I57> adam8157: hi
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋知道是我？
<adam8157> hamo: IP是北京的...
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac387207
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然还有闲功夫查IP。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 怎么样，这个伪装像不像...
<adam8157> hamo: 还有, 就是乐乐没那么二
<hottee> 遇到一个小问题啊。刚装完lubuntu，启动的时候说磁盘uuid为××××的磁盘未准备就绪或者不存在，我查看了，是/dev/sda6 是swap，然后我把/etc/fstab里swap那行删除了，重启，进不去了。
<chao> 悲哀
<hottee> 怎么办呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 毛..他每次进来都叫你傻蛋，你都叫他傻乐...
<adam8157> hamo: 没你那么傻 lol
<ofan> hamo
<ofan> 基情三人组
<hottee> nobody help?
<royIez> adam8157: 我有个亲戚真遇到过这样的情况...
<adam8157> royIez: 骗子也很萌?
<royIez> adam8157: 恩...先放一段听不清楚的孩子的声音，然后就是讨价还价要钱...
<CyrusYzGTt> GLib (gthread-posix.c): Unexpected error from C library during 'pthread_setspecific': 无效的参数.  Aborting.  gmlive用不了。。 凌晨4：00 看不到奧運直播了。。。 嗚嗚
<Pipispark> Hello
<knownbad> 24秒
<tcpct> 还有不少夜猫子
<alvin_rxg> 夜猫子
<gebjgd> 夜猫子
<gebjgd> 【郭德纲新段子】1，于：这几天大雨家里没损失什么吧？郭：我们富人区地势高，损失也不过就是几个五毛。2，郭：咱们国家男女平等，女人上街可以随便骚，男人不能随便扰，多美好的一个国度啊！3，郭：至于爱不爱国，我现在说不准。因为我爱他这么多年，我感觉他不爱我，所以我想结束单相思的悲
<gebjgd> 惨生活。
<piggybox> 安装mountain lion中 :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上哪儿看开幕式
<gebjgd> piggybox: 垃圾苹果
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哇哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: zdf
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在看哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> tmd  freenode 烦死了，群发两条信息干嘛…
<CyrusYzGTt> 準備看奧運開幕式了
<boyan> 有网上链接没？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: www.veetle.com
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 3ks,haha
<alvin_rxg> youtube 有呀
<gebjgd> piggybox: 鄙视烂果子用户
<gebjgd> piggybox: XD
<piggybox> gebjgd: lol
<piggybox> gebjgd: 没办法，老婆不让买PC
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我老婆要买烂果子 被我呵斥了 她现在在用arch
<gebjgd> piggybox: 在家里你没地位的？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 气管炎，呵呵
<gebjgd> piggybox: 这病得治
<piggybox> gebjgd: 就现实来说我老婆要用的有些软件和游戏不是win就是mac，win太渣就只能选mac了
<gebjgd> piggybox: linux+ android够了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你觉得够了就用呗
<knownbad> 世纪的争论，为何要婚姻？  A片+双手+护肤双就好了。
<alvin_rxg> james bond...
<alvin_rxg> 邱吉尔……
<knownbad> Jams Bond = 果酱粘剂。
<gebjgd> 你看人家那步伐 练的多少遍才那么不齐的
<gebjgd> 哪像天朝 随便都那么齐的步伐
<knownbad> 你进来气血不平，是否没妹妹陪睡？
<gebjgd> knownbad:次数太多了 所以气血不平
<knownbad> 怎么会用GOSH?  那不是正式用字啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 狗屎
<knownbad> archlinux还是好用但一个不小心容易死机。  这两天把个 bootable usb 搞死了。
<knownbad> 错，GOSH = go shit.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你人品太差
<knownbad> 大家都这么说，应该是真的。
<knownbad> 之间官方统计北京水灾死亡人数只有37人应该也是真的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 随便用屁股想都知道是假的
<knownbad> 小时候看了 Mary Poppin 梦想着有天坐床飞去旅行。
<knownbad> 那我也用屁股想你说的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 官方已经公布新的死亡数字额
<knownbad> 知道，只太迟太被动。  还听说了国内将为振兴经济花几百亿？  那给点钱救济北京灾害民应该不需要向民众募款。
<piggybox> 对天朝早已绝望，关心也是无力
<knownbad> 我对老婆也是无力
<gebjgd> knownbad: 让松鼠帮你
<knownbad> 他早已被越南妹剥皮已不举了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 越南妹最爱吃松鼠了
<knownbad> 不是喜欢吃香蕉吗？
<dchxcrow> youtube 给个链接吧，刚才的veet不能看了
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 尽量找当地的电台的网络直播链接吧
<piggybox> http://www.sportlemon.tv/v-4/2/90/v-429005.html
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 找了办法都没找到
<dchxcrow> piggybox: 这个可以用，哈哈
<dchxcrow> piggybox: 会跳性感的广告啊
<piggybox> dchxcrow: 没看见，可能我把广告都过滤了吧
<knownbad> 咦播放IM了？
<knownbad> 比 Olympic 还好啊。
<jusss> hi
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-28
<archl> adaam: who are you...
<archl> roylez:  恢复职位了？〉
<microcai> \rs:  在？
<microcai> \rs:  降级到 xf86-input-evdev-2.7.0
<\rs> microcai: 就是這個版本
<microcai> \rs:  3.5 内核 + xf86-input-evdev-2.7.1 =  no mouse
<microcai> \rs:  xorg-server  呢？
<microcai> \rs:  某些组合会导致没鼠标
<microcai> \rs:  内核降级到 3.4.5 看看
<gun^rose> ubuntu 12.04  unity桌面怎么不能放置程序启动图标了？
<microcai> gun^rose:  学的 gnome3
<elliot_> !all
<elliot_> !help
<elliot_> !xubuntu
<elliot_> oicbot on
<elliot_> .oicebot on
<elliot_> !xubuntu
<elliot_> .oicebot off
<tone_> ?
<\rs> microcai: 我還沒升級。最新的內核用不了 nvidia-drivers-259.59
<microcai> \rs:  我已经用上 304.22 了
<microcai> \rs:  3.6  内核 + 304.22
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 除了內核，我也差不多
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  内核从 2.6 一路用到 3.5
<microcai> cy
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 没有发现任何区别
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我現在最新的是  3.4.6-2 ..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 该不支持的 AIO 还是不支持
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  -2 可以免加了，一看就是 Fedora 那群烂包命名法....
<elliot_> microcai,  +__+
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 我這裏 rpm -q --change kernel 就能查當前內核的 添加刪除了什麼，， 加上版本號。就查找你要的
<\rs> microcai: aio是什麼
<microcai> \rs: http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/34487.html
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 我這裏 rpm -q --change kernel 就能查當前內核的 添加刪除了什麼，， 加上版本號。rpm -q --change kernel-3.4.6-2 |grep AIO 就查找你要的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 我這裏 rpm -q --changelog kernel 就能查當前內核的 添加刪除了什麼，， 加上版本號。rpm -q --changelog kernel-3.4.6-2 |grep AIO 就查找你要的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  啥也查不到的吧
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  小心 kk
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額，是我的 | grep ..出錯。前面正常的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 應該是 grep AIO | rpm -q -changelog kernel 纔對
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 貌似也不行。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..對了，， 不是應該找  /etc/config-"uname -r" |grep AIO 麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..對了，， 不是應該找  /boot/config-"uname -r" |grep AIO 麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..對了，， 不是應該找 cat /boot/config-"uname -r" |grep AIO 麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_AIO=y
<CyrusYzGTt> CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO=m
<CyrusYzGTt> .. nnnd 錯這麼多，看來最近工作生疏了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  内核里的 AIO 只支持 O_DIRECT 打开的文件，这样就没有缓存了，失去实际意义了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 啥？？ 啥意思？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  没啥。你又不做开发
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯嗯
<jusss>  > Time.now
<jusss> ofan: xda-developers.com的软件存在xda-developers.com/attachment.phpxxxxx下面，怎么能看到它所以软件？
<ofan> royIez: ...
<mao> 有没有人对Flash Translation Layer算法比较熟悉的
<roylez_> 哇咔咔
<roylez_> 没加ghost
<royIez> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> royIez: 你或许可以尝试把l换成1会更好，:D
<royIez> roylez_: 不行，1太明显了...l和I在有的字体下真是一模一样的
<roylez_> royIez: 那|呢
<royIez> roylez_: 这又是啥？
<roylez_> royIez: roy|ez
<royIez> roylez_: 太明显了这个
<royIez> |
<roylez_> royIez: 哦
<roylez_> royIez: 那还是加尾巴吧
<roylez_> 多找些人玩加尾巴游戏，从一尾加到n尾，一点很不错，lol
<huntxu> roylez: royleZ咋樣
<royIez> huntxu: 亲你发错人了...
<microcai> \rs:  hi
<microcai> \rs:  鼠标问题还没解决啊
<roylez_> lol
<royIez> huntxu: 再说你这个也太明显了...
<\rs> microcai: 解决了，logitech 无线也能用
<huntxu> roylez_: 我是和你說的
<huntxu> royIez: 不是和你說的
<huntxu> royIez: I和l的區別還是很大的
<royIez> huntxu: 这个要看字体，在我这边两个就一样，手机上也是..
<huntxu> royIez: 那說明你的字體該換了
<royIez> huntxu: ...
<roylez_> royIez: 在我这也很明显，字体换了吧
<ofan> roy1ez
<microcai> \rs:  good
<microcai> \rs:  ：) enjoy your gentoo
<royIez> ofan: 这个更明显了...
<\rs> microcai: enjoying
<microcai> \rs:  :D
<kingheaven> \rs, enjoying emerging
<microcai> \rs:  天天编译蛋疼不
<ofan> enjoy your electric bill
<\rs> kingheaven: 你这是嘲讽的口吻？
<kingheaven> \rs, 我也是gentoo用户啊
<kingheaven> 所以, 可以理解为自嘲吧
<\rs> sensors G core -B2 | awk '{print $2}'
<\rs> +49.0°C
<kingheaven> 厉害
<kingheaven> 公司的电脑现在不让装gentoo了, 郁闷
<piggybox>  那让装什么？
<kingheaven> OpenClient
<ofan> 装ubuntu
<ofan> kubuntu
<kingheaven> OpenClient有2个版本, 一个是基于redhat的, 一个是基于ubuntu10.04的
<microcai> kingheaven:  why ?
<kingheaven> microcai, IBM的规定
<microcai> kingheaven: why ?
<microcai> kingheaven: 为何有这种规定？
<ofan> kingheaven: 自己带个笔记本不行？
<microcai> kingheaven: 怕 AIX 失去市场？
<roylez_> kingheaven: ibm的？
<kingheaven> ofan, 最好不要这么做
<kingheaven> IBM规定很多的
<microcai> kingheaven: 你们的编辑好慢，怎么还没给稿费
<ofan> 自己带个平板
<kingheaven> 所有的机器上, 都要装自己的监控软件的
<ofan> kingheaven: 手机系统有没有规定
<kingheaven> 手机倒没有
<kingheaven> microcai, openclient不是基于aix的
<microcai> kingheaven:  那就在手机上装 gentoo 吧
<kingheaven> microcai, 这不扯淡吗???
<microcai> kingheaven: 有啥的啊， gentoo 支持 arm
<microcai> kingheaven:  是个 arm 手机都行
<kingheaven> microcai, 我手机是iphone啊...
<microcai> kingheaven:  iphone 也是 arm
<microcai> kingheaven:  gentoo 还有 mac prefix
<kingheaven> microcai, 我知道, 我意思是, 谁会这么做啊...
<microcai> kingheaven:  被 IBM 压榨的人
<ofan> 脑袋秀逗了ip上装gentoo
<mao> flash nand最小的读写单位是page还是sector?
<kingheaven> microcai, 在西安, 能再IBM工作不错了...
<kingheaven> 西安没几个这么大的公司的
<ofan> mao: 8/16 bit吧
<gun^rose> microcai: 要到gnome3中去设置，还是说干脆换回gnome3啊？
<microcai> kingheaven:  ?! 不是帝都？
<kingheaven> microcai, 必须不是啊
<microcai> gun^rose:  上下文丢失了，不懂你的意思了 :D
<mao> ofan: nand flash最小读写单位有那么小么
<royIez> kingheaven: IBM这种公司适合到小地方去...
<kingheaven> roylez
<kingheaven> royIez, 最近IBM要给上海员工普涨工资呢
<royIez> kingheaven: 你们不是同band同酬？
<gun^rose> microcai: 我刚才问——unity怎么在桌面显示程序图标
<microcai> gun^rose:  不能。学了 gnome3 桌面不放东西了
<kingheaven> royIez, 同band同酬, 指的是同一个地方的....
<ofan> mao: google
<kingheaven> 如果我们能跟北京一样的工资, 北京的员工灰集体来西安的
<gun^rose> microcai: 啊？启动栏放不下几个程序啊，真够麻烦的哦
<roylez_> pocoyo: wow,andchat?
<ofan> kingheaven: 北京买不起房
<microcai> gun^rose:  那是
<microcai> gun^rose:  unity 有啥好的
<microcai> gun^rose:  赶紧 gnome 3
<gun^rose> microcai: 干脆我也换了得了，太不适应
<pocoyo> roylez_:yeah
<kingheaven> ofan, 所以, 来西安吧, 或者成都, 房价都比北京低很多
<roylez_> pocoyo: search键补全？
<pocoyo> royIez:感觉这个还不错 手点的
<ofan> 李逵真多
<pocoyo> 菜菜单上找到名字添加的
<roylez_> 手点还能点错。。。
<pocoyo> roylez_:什么是查找补全？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 菜单添加得多慢，搜索键补全
<mao> ofan: sector组成page,page组成block，有说法是page是最小读写单位，有说是sector，郁闷死了，也google不到精确的信息
<royIez> mao: NAND FLASH?
<ofan> mao: 你搞清楚sector,page,block都是逻辑划分
<pocoyo> roylez_: 原来如此我说那个搜索干嘛用太棒了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 还有其他用法没有
<roylez_> pocoyo: 感觉搜索键唯一的用处就是irc补全，其它的用不到
<ofan> mao: 如果你说的寻址最小单位就是bit
<microcai> kingheaven: 工资也低了很多
<kingheaven> microcai, 在西安, 算不错了. 要知道, 西安的平均工资, 连3K都不到
<roylez_> pocoyo: 长按输入框，里面最后一个选项也是补全，还有tab键
<microcai> kingheaven: 在北京， IBM 的平均工资可是很高的 ... ...
<microcai> kingheaven: 足够干几年到西安买房子了
<ofan> mao: 就好比cpu一次能取多少数据决定于字长和总线位宽，但是寻址都是可以到1bit
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我这里显示的是放大镜
<microcai> kingheaven: 买好房子再去西安 ibm 工作
<mao> ofan: 对啊，是逻辑划分，flash最小寻址单位是bit,是我没说明白，我的意思是一次读/写的最小数据量
<kingheaven> microcai, band7, 在西安, 一个月工资差不多可以买2平米了
<microcai> ofan: 寻址只能到 1 byte
<roylez_> pocoyo: 可能版本变了
<microcai> kingheaven:  那北京 ibm 的工资一个月在西安能买 10平米了
<kingheaven> microcai, 最多4平米...我就不信band7能有3W
<ofan> mao: 一个字长
<microcai> kingheaven:  有
<microcai> kingheaven: 年终奖金也高啊
<microcai> kingheaven:  你不能只算基本工资
<kingheaven> microcai, 这你大错特错了...IBM的年终奖很低的, 基本就是半个月到一个月工资
<microcai> kingheaven: 那是在西安
<microcai> kingheaven:  在帝都不多点早就被挖了
<kingheaven> microcai, 我不信北京在这方面的政策, 还跟西安不一样. 如果你说的是销售, 我倒是相信
<microcai> kingheaven: 反正在帝都工作就是工资高很多。
<kingheaven> microcai, 我周一问问我同事去
<microcai> kingheaven:  那是他们忍受北京的交通，北京的污染用生命换来的，不值得羡慕
<pocoyo> roylez_: 也可能是我手机上有这个放大镜
<microcai> kingheaven:  在北京才能体会到 ”白天是光鲜的白领, 也许还和各种名人打交道，晚上回家住地下室“
<microcai> kingheaven:  北京就是这样一个分裂的城市
<kingheaven> microcai, 我经常去北京的...我家就在天津
<pocoyo> roylez_: 关了放大镜有成了了选择了
<kingheaven> microcai, 我甚至跟我同学住过地下室
<microcai> kingheaven: :D 不在帝都生活工作，不怎么能体会到的
<Josh4all> 是你要求太高了
<microcai> kingheaven: 没去过之前很向往，去了半年我就逃离北京了
<microcai> kingheaven: 现在宁可在家失业也不去北京
<microcai> kingheaven: 还好我逃离了，否则这次大水我就遭殃了，呵呵。祸福转变就在一瞬间
<mao> ofan: 我好像明白点了，你说的是更偏底层的东西，说的是flash的最小寻址；我说的是当上层文件系统把flash当成block device最小的读写数据量
<kingheaven> microcai, 去年北京也下了这么大的雨, 我还在北京出差呢, 亲眼目睹了
<microcai> mao:  flash 寻址都是按照 block 来的，文件系统为了优化都是按照 flash 的 block 大小建立的。应该是一样的
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我这长按输入框只出来两个选项，输入法和补全
<pocoyo> roylez_: 嘛手机？系统
<alexchen> -online
<roylez_> pocoyo: 软件有时还是版本低点好
<mao> microcai: 不明白了，我在看一篇论文，有两句话你帮我看一下哈
<mao> microcai: definition1. A sector is the samllest amount of data which is read or wirten at a time.
<microcai> mao:  :D
<microcai> mao: 还有一句呢？
<mao> microcai: definition2 A block is the unite is the unit of an erase operation in flash memory
<mao> microcai:
<pocoyo> roylez: 刚升级
<mao> 这两句
<microcai> mao:   flash 读的时候是可以定位到一个字节的
<mao> microcai: flash最小的擦除单位是由nand本身硬件特性决定的吗
<microcai> mao:  但是写的时候要先 erase , erase 必须整块擦除
<microcai> mao:  yep
<mao> microcai: 那第一句话的意思是什么啊
<microcai> mao:  没啥
<microcai> mao:  扇区嘛
<ofan> mao: http://download.micron.com/pdf/technotes/nand/tn2919.pdf
<mao> microcai: 为什么会有最小的读写数据量，是由上层文件系统决定的吗
<microcai> mao:  不是
<microcai> mao: 是 flash 本身决定的
<mao> microcai: ofan 我擦，我知道了，这篇论文里把最小读/写数据量定义成sector;我把它和一般讲的"sector组成page,page组成block" 搞混了,论文里的意思好像是“sector组成block"
<microcai> mao:  有许多论坛造假啊什么的，不是个论文都能看的。 当然没说你看的是假的，呵呵
<microcai> mao: s/论坛/论文/g
<kingheaven> 谁会Java?
<mao> microcai: 我擦嘞...这篇论文我已经看完了...才知道他把sector和page等同了...
<microcai> kingheaven:  IBM 还在用 java ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 凤媛来了
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<microcai> kingheaven: 我以为 ibm 收购不了 sun 后就气得把  java 弄死了
<microcai> mao:  。。。 。。。
<kingheaven> microcai, 靠了, IBM多少产品都是Java做的
<mao> microcai: http://idke.ruc.edu.cn/people/dazhou/Papers/AsurveyFlash-JSA.pdf
<mao> microcai: 不过这篇论文貌似挺高级的，被引用61次...
<microcai> mao:  ... ..
<mao> microcai: 那你清除page和sector的关系吗
<mao> 清楚
<microcai> mao:  某岛国的教授还造假N论文呢
<microcai> mao: 不知道。 page 是内存管理上的东西吧， sector 是硬盘上的东西。 不知道怎么会联系在一起的
<ofan> ruc？
<ofan> mao: 要看被谁引用的
<ofan> 太慢了，打不开，连第二页都显示不了
<Freebuilder> 今天 ee 不在
<mao> ofan: ...
<mao> microcai: 原来这样啊，谢谢啦，学习了
<pityonline> 现在网上还不能看伦敦奥运会的开幕式吧？
<pityonline> 有没有清晰版的？
<ofan> pityonline: 没直播？
<pityonline> ofan: 没看直播，感冒睡觉
<ofan> pityonline: 我也没看，只找到了些剪辑
<pityonline> ofan: 我主要想看看里面用了哪些歌
<gun^rose> unity不太适合笔记本啊，上网本、手机要是用着个还不错。。。
<ofan> pityonline: 全是大牌
<gebjgd> pityonline: veetle
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯
<pityonline> gebjgd: ？
<ofan> pityonline: 不顾据说只给了个背影..
<gebjgd> pityonline: www.veetle.com
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你不知道的东西太多了
<gebjgd> 草榴 直播启东集会，市政府被群众攻陷！！启东市委书记衣服被扒！！
<microcai> 一句话：谭C是教你茴字有几种写法的书，你尽可以努力学，把茴字写好，但是茴字怎么组词，怎么造句，这些都远在谭C的范围之外。
<ofan> gebjgd: veetle现在不放电影了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没兴趣
<gebjgd> 启东人民起义了
<ofan> gebjgd: 看了.. 很壮观
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你不是为了看开幕式么
<pityonline> ofan: 不顾据？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的平板是7寸的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 是
<ofan> pityonline: 不过
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥牌 啥配置
<gebjgd> ofan: sumsung galaxy 7 2.0
<ofan> gebjgd: 速度如何
<gebjgd> ofan: 很快
<ofan> 分辨率有点低
<tone_> 大家有 用12.04的吗 我怎么感觉  这么慢呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 7寸屏 你要那么高的分辨率干妈
<gebjgd> tone_: 垃圾
<pityonline> ofan: 明星老了后可不怎么好看，给个背影也好
<ofan> gebjgd: 看字舒服
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我以为你发的链接是启东的事儿
<ofan> pityonline: lol
<tone_> 我的本以前是Y430 一直用10.04
<ofan> pityonline: 很多不老的，40来岁
<tone_> 后来换了个x220i
<pityonline> ofan: 看枪花的主唱年轻时和老了后的对比就知道了
<pityonline> ofan: 其实用替身也蛮省钱的，哈哈
<ofan> pityonline: 那些都有点不行了，我主要看90年代到现在的
<pityonline> ofan: 我知道的比较少
<ofan> pityonline: 被爆料出来就赔钱了
<pityonline> ofan: 不会这么干的，我只是开个玩笑
<gebjgd> pityonline: 启东自己上g+看
<ofan> pityonline: 英国就是不缺大牌，比欧美这些商业团体强多了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 在 twitter 上看过了，没啥兴趣
<ofan> pityonline: 比美洲
<pityonline> ofan: 老鬼比较好
<ofan> pityonline: 老鬼是谁
<gebjgd> ofan: 屏幕小了 分辨率高了 费眼睛
<pityonline> ofan: 老一些的音乐人
<ofan> gebjgd: 调大字号
<ofan> gebjgd: 我把我原来的卖了，准备弄个7寸的看书
<gebjgd> ofan: 10寸的太大了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不方便携带
<tone_>  - -#
<gebjgd> ofan: 看书直接买便宜的google
<gebjgd> ofan: 或者买bb
<ofan> pityonline: 最爱90年代的英国摇滚，往前是punk比较多吧
<gebjgd> ofan: bestbuy早就有了
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7只有8g现在
<pityonline> ofan: 九几年是全球音乐鼎盛时期
<gebjgd> ofan: 存储？
<ofan> pityonline: +1
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能插卡
<gebjgd> ofan: 那有点郁闷
<pityonline> ofan: 就连国内也是鼎盛时期
<gebjgd> ofan: bb呢？
<ofan> pityonline: 绝对的鼎盛，不论音乐还是it
<pityonline> ofan: it 史没怎么了解过
<ofan> pityonline: 互联网泡沫
<pityonline> ofan: 呃
<ofan> pityonline: 80-2000å¹´
<ofan> 01年破灭了
<pityonline> ofan: 有机会学习一下
<ofan> pityonline: 可以看看 浪潮之巅
<ofan> gebjgd: bb是啥 blackburry?
<pityonline> ofan: 浪潮之巅这词儿倒听说过
<ofan> pityonline: 一本书
<ofan> 很快就看完了
<pityonline> ofan: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哪本英文字典比较好？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> 帝都马上就有集体散步活动了
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<pityonline> gebjgd: 有没有的事儿，别瞎传好不好？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 死了上千人  你觉得这事就过去了？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 到现在还61呢 你信么
<gebjgd> pityonline: 自己上g+看
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你这思维模式有问题
<gebjgd> pityonline: 有什么问题
<gebjgd> pityonline: 又不是我去散步
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我全是用google, 词霸用的比较多
<pityonline> gebjgd: 偏激且过分主观
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你没有纸质字典？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 英文解释用 define:
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没有
<gebjgd> pityonline: 怎么偏激了？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我想找本词源多的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那就是google
<pityonline> gebjgd: 事实并不以你的意志为转移的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 然后找个软件或本子记下生词
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: etymonline 不错，但是我要纸质的。
<gebjgd> pityonline: 是啊，我知道 我看到消息传达下
<chendy> 官方数字不准也不应是传谣的理由。心里有数就是了。具体情况是怎么样的谁也说不清。
<pityonline> gebjgd: 瞎传
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 再多也没google多，而且都太笨重
<gebjgd> pityonline: 那你就信档的吧
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我有我的选择，并不是你让我信谁的我就信谁的
<ofan> gebjgd: rim已经完蛋了，不买bb的东西
<pityonline> gebjgd: 网络消息来源太乱，很多人不择而信
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: google 出来的头几条也大多指向 freedictionary, wiktionary, webster 和 etymonline
<gebjgd> ofan: 便宜啊
<chendy> 官方不可信，谣言更不可信
<chendy> 谁都有目的
<ofan> 我就是下手晚了几个小时，nexus 7 16g的就没了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: iciba
<chendy> 好一点的只是好热闹
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: iciba 似乎就一个解释几个例句吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不光这几个
<pityonline> chendy: 上帝保佑吃饱了饭的人们
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没有 monolinguistic
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 除非你查太生僻的词
<ofan> 古英语什么的
<ofan> 但也都能查到
<chendy> 呵呵，我说的是官方和谣言都不可信啊。独立思考。
<namoamitabuddha> 古英语和现代英语已经可以说是两种语言了
<pityonline> chendy: 就是啊，很多人没主见，逮着啥都信
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你会发现很多地方还是在用
<namoamitabuddha> 啥？你在 USA 经常有人和你用古英语说话？
<ofan> 特别是看中世纪电影之类的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 学英语不只是为了跟人说话
<namoamitabuddha> 中世纪是 Middle English 吧
<chendy> 官方不可信大家都能理解。问题是符合心理预期的谣言也不可信。不可瞎BB
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你别瞎猜行么
<namoamitabuddha> 啥瞎猜
<namoamitabuddha> 莎士比亚不就是 middle english
<namoamitabuddha> 除非我记错了
<chendy> 举个例子，05年10月龙王台风导致福州内涝
<ofan> 谁在跟你说莎士比亚
<namoamitabuddha> 上次去 wikipedia 查过
<chendy> 官方数字是20人
<gebjgd> 看新浪 笑抽了
<ofan> 驴唇不对马嘴啊
<microcai> chendy:  你信？
<namoamitabuddha> 哦，我搞错了
<gebjgd> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2012-07-27/221124858990.shtml
<gebjgd> microcai: 一般被正常洗脑的人都有可能信
<ofan> kk不在
<ofan> kk: 不工作了
<namoamitabuddha> kk 最近经常坏掉
<chendy> 但本地人都知道整个营地在军训的学生基本都挂了
<chendy> 山洪爆发，谁都跑不掉
<microcai> kk:  ？ 在
<gebjgd> 外交部:中国人权状况怎样中国人民最有发言权
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是被洗脑，是有的人选择自己骗自己
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实是洗脑的结果
<chendy> 可是民间的谣传数字也太夸张
<microcai> gebjgd:  但是发言的人在牢里拿着诺贝尔奖
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在这社会，网络发打成这样，洗脑不太可能
<ofan> gebjgd: 除非像朝鲜那样封闭
<namoamitabuddha> Middle English describes dialects of English in the history of the English language between the High and Late Middle Ages, or roughly during the four centuries between the late 11th and the late 15th century.
<microcai> ofan: 有几个人上网
<gebjgd> microcai: 你知道就好了
<namoamitabuddha> 也算是中世纪
<chendy> 刘结巴不是他们说的那样，没那么好
<gebjgd> ofan: 卫生部:已跨入具有全民医保制度国家行列
<gebjgd> ofan: 笑抽了
<namoamitabuddha> 但主要是 Old English
<chendy> 你们看过天安门就知道了。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你查单词就知道是不是古英语
<gebjgd> chendy: 我经历了64
<gebjgd> chendy: 帝都人
<chendy> 这可是他们自己拍的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我现在查的很多单词词源上写的都不是英语，而是法语拉丁语啥的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这就对了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还有西班牙语
<fivesheep> yo
<gebjgd> 卫生部部长陈竺表示，我国基本医保已覆盖96%的人群，已跨入具有全民医保制度国家行列。 <-------睁眼说瞎话
<fivesheep> ofan: 买车了么
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 五羊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 所以说你学英语基本这几种语言都要接触
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 似乎还没查到古英语的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 饭仔没钱
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 刚弄了个beer can chicken
<chendy> gebjgd: 那您的信息就只能作为某一方面的来源，不全面
<fivesheep> 味道很好
<namoamitabuddha> 我特意查了一个古英语的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 准备买车
<namoamitabuddha> thou
<gebjgd> chendy: 对 都不全面
<gebjgd> chendy:  那你给个全面的
<chendy> 当然，我也在鸡蛋这边呢
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: aye
<chendy> gebjgd: 呵呵，您这么问不说明任何问题
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: ars 算古英语吗？
<ofan> fivesheep: 不买了，省钱
<chendy> 没有绝对的全面
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Old Norse "ei"
<chendy> 只有在哪一边
<fivesheep> ofan: 那怎么泡妞啊
<namoamitabuddha> 法语很难学吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还有些词比较有意思 比如leet
<pityonline> gebjgd: 很多事情都是一个巴掌拍不响的
<chendy> 作为远方的鸡蛋，我也支持您，但不全信，我们倾向程度不同
<pityonline> gebjgd: 量变引发质变
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这些词一般词典里没有
<chendy> 不过，听我一句劝，别乱来，注意方法
<ofan> fivesheep: ...买车不是为了泡妞
<chendy> 我支持您的立场，但反对极端的做法，那不科学XD
<gebjgd> chendy: 我就是看新闻的 关我屁事
<gebjgd> chendy: 我又不在天朝
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Anglo-Latin leta.
<pityonline> gebjgd: 挺胸上街的都是炮灰，坐电脑前面指挥的才算有点儿脑子
<chendy> ...散步解决不了问题
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这个在游戏里常用
<chendy> 指挥的是歪脑子
<chendy> 目前是这样的情况
<pityonline> chendy: 本来嘛，哪有那么多圣人
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 查俚语用urbandictionary 很好用
<namoamitabuddha> 你说的是 elite 中派生的？
<namoamitabuddha> 我查的都是常见词汇
<namoamitabuddha> 简单词汇
<fivesheep> 就是简单词汇才麻烦
<fivesheep> 很多奇特的意思
<ofan> 简单词汇往往会碰到万能词
<chendy> 宣扬某种社会理论指导的社会变革跟十月革命一声炮响送来社会主义有什么分别？他们是怀有不可告人的目的的。
<ofan> 比如我现在还没完全搞懂engage的意思
<fivesheep> 刚来的时候, 有人问我, what's the catch?
<namoamitabuddha> 查词源只不过是方便记忆而已
<ofan> fivesheep: 啥意思
<fivesheep> ofan: 参与, 吸引参与. 这个词是比较..
<fivesheep> ofan: 哈.. 不知道?
<ofan> fivesheep: engage意思太多了,完全只能靠意会
<ofan> fivesheep: 不知道。。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你们美帝的食品太垃圾了
<ofan> fivesheep: 你西海岸风土人情不一样
<fivesheep> ofan: 有什么隐藏的陷阱..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 真受不了 那咖啡 那热狗 比我这地方的差远了
<ofan> fivesheep: 额。。 果然猜错了
<fivesheep> 比如我跟你说, hey man, I am going to give you this free product
<fivesheep> 然后你问,  what's the catch?
<ofan> lol i see
<fivesheep> 天下可没这么多好事情..
<fivesheep> 然后我回答.. no catch
<fivesheep> or 其它条件
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你开始学英语 准备返回校园 搞白人萝莉了？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 生活用语
<fivesheep> ofan: 这种东西, 如果没在这生活过, 没跟人打过交道 是很难学到的
<fivesheep> ofan: 最简单的.. 轮胎破了.
<gebjgd> 美国推迟三小时播奥运开幕式 被讽假装还没开始
<ofan> fivesheep: 咋说
<ofan> gebjgd: 确实没啥消息
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟没事一样
<fivesheep> ofan: flat tire
<fivesheep> ofan: 你也不知道?
<ofan> fivesheep: i got flat tires?
<fivesheep> your car
<ofan> fivesheep: oh
<ofan> fivesheep: 真不知道，没弄过车
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要爆胎说明你的蛋破了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 热狗.... 你没吃过好的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我擦。。。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不过.. 美国食物是比较差
<fivesheep> 但食材不错啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 自己做
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 别说了 我都不想再去
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 食材是不错
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 下次来西雅图
<fivesheep> 我烤牛扒给你吃
<ofan> fivesheep: 明天烤鱼吃
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 别 为了不去米国出差我都准备换工作额
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我自己在家就能烤
<fivesheep> ofan: 我准备 smoke salmon
<ofan> fivesheep: 。。我只有烤箱
<fivesheep> ofan: 我刚买的smoker
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 烤 烧的东西我在美国天天吃 吃吐了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 烟熏
<gebjgd> fivesheep: outback不错
<fivesheep> outback到处都有
<gebjgd> fivesheep: redlobster也还行 其他的都是垃圾
<fivesheep> 太普通
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我是说能吃的餐馆
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 韩国烧烤都不错啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 咖啡简直就是噩梦
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你总不能吃了 panda express 的 orange chicken 然后说美国没好食物
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没吃那些东西
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 咖啡我没研究...
<ofan> 吃寿司
<fivesheep> 不过. starbuck不是很流行么
<gebjgd> fivesheep: roadhouse lougens?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 美味的加州卷
<ofan> starbucks渣渣
<gebjgd> ofan: 不吃生冷的食品
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你吃啥
<gebjgd> fivesheep: five guy的汉堡我直接吐额
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你对咖啡有研究? 我该买什么咖啡机
<ofan> gebjgd: 屌丝才吃汉堡
<fivesheep> gebjgd: five guy还不错啊..
<fivesheep> 有那么糟糕?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我操 一次我就吐了 店员都傻了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 墨西哥餐?
<ofan> 丢人..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没试过
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 为啥吐... 做得比麦当劳的好很多啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 基本都去urban hibachi了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那牛肉味道 恶心
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> 草 你这是对美国牛肉的攻击..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我向来吃well done
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 咖啡机wmf 1000
<fivesheep> 我要便宜的
<fivesheep> 你都用 espresso 那种?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 可选的 什么都有
<fivesheep> 那为啥说美国的咖啡不行
<fivesheep> 是豆不行
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是真不行
<fivesheep> 还是冲泡方式不行
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 冲泡方式
<gebjgd> fivesheep: http://www.wmf.de/shop/de_de/kaffee-tee/kaffeevollautomaten/kaffeevollautomat-wmf-450-touch-titan.html
<gun^rose> 看啊看啊,开幕式看了会. 什么时候睡着了都不知道.我的电费啊！
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 700欧 你能接受吧
<fivesheep> 草....
<fivesheep> 太贵
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我都是在公司喝 不花钱 哈哈
<fivesheep> 我完全喝不出来区别
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 区别很大
<fivesheep> 我用那种 几块钱一个的咖啡机
<fivesheep> 现在
<fivesheep> 还是别人给的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你喝多的就知道
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 酸度?
<fivesheep> 苦?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我知道 我自己都没有咖啡机 但是区别真的很大
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 口感
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 完全不是一个档次
<fivesheep> Oo
<gun^rose> 咖啡喝多了胃里返酸水哦
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 一开始我也没注意过 喝多公司的咖啡。 到了美国才深刻体会到
<fivesheep> gun^rose: 你说的速溶咖啡?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 显然不是
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我说他..
<fivesheep> 反酸
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 机器会自动磨
<ofan> 我有咖啡机
<fivesheep> 那是一种 胃溃疡的迹象
<fivesheep> ofan: mr coffee?
<ofan> fivesheep: 貌似不是
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 天朝不兴咖啡
<fivesheep> ofan: 那些就是 gebjgd bs的美式咖啡..
<gun^rose> 不是，胃功能很正常！
<ofan> fivesheep: 不能研磨的那种
<gebjgd> ofan: 那种咖啡你可以忘记了
<fivesheep> ofan: 好的咖啡机很贵的.. 不是我们这些人现在能消费的
<ofan> fivesheep: 20刀，反正不是我买的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 一般都是出去买啊 或者在公司里
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 反正买的时候就可以顺手在超市磨掉
<gun^rose> 恩，喝得人很少，但ibm很流行，每次去开会都喝一肚子
<fivesheep> 而且很多本身是 ground 的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是 但是美国的店里的咖啡都不是用机器的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是煮的
<ofan> gebjgd: 超市有卖现磨的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没看到
<gun^rose> 机器有很贵的，但是好的咖啡豆更贵
<gun^rose> 喝不起。。。
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 在国内有好茶叶 谁喝咖啡啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 问着纯正，不过没喝过
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 纯装逼
<gun^rose> 是
<gun^rose> 他们喜欢装B。。。呵呵
<ofan> 提神一般喝红牛
<gebjgd> 没茶叶才想着喝热饮 只有咖啡
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 茶叶有个问题... 被国内的奇特炒卖风气搞的
<fivesheep> 好点的茶叶都上千一斤
<ofan> 我准备改喝红牛了，不喝可乐
<fivesheep> 而且越来越贵
<gebjgd> ofan: 可乐？
<ofan> gebjgd: 百事
<gebjgd> ofan: 对了 话说美国的可乐口感不一样
<fivesheep> 咖啡豆, 即使很不错的, 也没多少钱
<gun^rose> 可乐不是什么好东西哦
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道，一般只喝百事
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 没办法 到处都是 美帝都是可乐
<ofan> gun^rose: 伪科学
<gun^rose> 五羊，关键是那个东西消耗高啊
<gebjgd> ofan: fivesheep 美帝的kfc太次了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 和国内口味有多少区别？
<ofan> gebjgd: 别拿这些垃圾食品说啊
<gebjgd> 当然了 德国的kfc也不咋地
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 什么的口味？
<gebjgd> ofan: 还是天朝的kfc好吃 日的
<gun^rose> 汽油最贵才8块，但禁不起老跑啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 可乐
<ofan> gebjgd: fivesheep 我想起前几天从中国超市买到油条了 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> gebjgd: fivesheep 名字叫 康师傅
<gebjgd> 天朝的kfc 原味鸡块 我擦那叫一个好吃
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没啥区别..
<gebjgd> ofan: 真的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 还拍照了
<gun^rose> 油条？国外多少钱一根？北京沃尔玛2块一个
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我也觉得。有一次天热，记得似乎花了 $1
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 抢钱呢
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你还别说...
<ofan> gun^rose: 3刀 4根
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 国外没有
<fivesheep> 天朝的kfc比美国的好
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 说什么？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 矿泉水也 $1，因此就点可乐了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你都承认了吧
<fivesheep> 牛五方...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你也在美帝了
<fivesheep> 美国的炸鸡太粗暴
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是，去过一次
<gun^rose> 粗暴？！
<ofan> 外面卖$.75一罐
<ofan> 学校里$1.5 卧槽
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 天朝的洋快餐真是相当的不错 还是华人懂得吃
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 恩 粗暴
<gun^rose> 他们虐待动物了？
<alexchen> 粗暴……
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 这么说吧 到了美国你的感觉就是傻逼遍地的国家
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 买整箱便宜
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 哇卡卡
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 不是 是烹饪不经过大脑
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 做事情不经过大脑 用屁股思考
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就买一小个易拉罐
<ofan> gebjgd: 美国的好吃的都不是美国的
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 明白，老外可能不太在意这个
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 除此之外我就没在 USA 买过饮料
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 不是 欧洲就不是
<ofan> gebjgd: 除了披萨可能，但估计原配方也都是欧洲的
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 区别很大
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 去 USA 太贵
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国就没啥吃的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是地方大
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 自己做啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你没去对地方
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃的多，去餐厅
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 他们不是一个人种吗？差别这么大？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 做毛啊 出差 我是去干活 不是去渡假
<ofan> 上yelp搜
<fivesheep> 那就是了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 文化 不同
<fivesheep> 一般的美式东西当然不行啦
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 恩
<fivesheep> 但美国是一个多元文化的国度
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是餐厅啊 基本上都是outback urban hibachi还有中餐了 别的没法吃
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 所以一般性没有 scholarship 都不去的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: hooters
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 还能吃吃 妹子有些的不错
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没奖的来的也多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那 F二代 吧
<sjd_zeus> .....
<fivesheep> 也不全是福尔代
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你要是拿着欧洲的工资去美国你就爽了
<fivesheep> 不过有不少来读初中的
<fivesheep> 这个.....
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我到美国的感觉就是 我操 便宜
<fivesheep> lol
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 狂购物
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 也不完全是，有的就是被录取的学校很好，就来上了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我说国内。
<gebjgd> 衣服 鞋子 电器
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你没在这生活.. 你不知道人力成本的高昂
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如 Stanford, MIT 等？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 国内？ 还是美国便宜
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有的是不差钱，读研什么的花钱不算很多
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 国内物价更离谱
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 欧洲就便宜了？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: top 30可能
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 换个自行车胎22欧
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> 自己换啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还有文理学院的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 天朝买辆自行车了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 但是工资的来源可是国内啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: no way..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 懒的换 没时间
<fivesheep> 现在天朝也很多高端自行车
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我是说你要是在欧洲工作 去美国 你就爽了
<ofan> 全世界的自行车全是广东牌的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 国内富人照样去美国疯狂购物
<fivesheep> 不是哦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: USA 的生活标准的 $ 按照现在汇率换算成 RMB 的话应该比国内高吧
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 高
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 穷人就去不成。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我就是穷人
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 留学期间都是自己打工
<fivesheep> 怎么说, 中国缺少 公共服务 这种东西..
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 话说德语很难学的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 日常生活来说 对他们本地有收入的不算高
<fivesheep> 随便去个地方都收费
<fivesheep> 而且收得还很多
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 高的是保险 医疗等
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你要假设国内的收入，然后 USA 的消费水平，这才是大多数留学生的情况
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 一辈子活在帝都更难
<gun^rose> 那些钱都是小钱钱，只要房子便宜就好啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这个就看地区了，我这种地方日常消费不高
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 生活在 democratic ... korea 就爽了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 傻逼才买房子
<fivesheep> 美国, 公园大多免费.. 收费的 也是十来块钱. 或者 花个二三十 全年可去. 而且收费都是用来维护景区的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 屁
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 骗子
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 啥
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我去busche garden 90刀
<namoamitabuddha> fivesheep: Yellowstone 免费不
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我说大多数.
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 国内不买房子，媳妇都抱不回来。。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我去universal studios 123刀
<ofan> fivesheep: 很多地方都是私人的
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 这倒是 缺乏安全感
<fivesheep> namoamitabuddha: yellow stone估计是$15
<gun^rose> 你那边房子的价钱怎么样？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我去卡内基的博物馆 都才15.. 一大堆 毕加索 之类大人物的 真作
<metbsd> 骗一个媳妇回来
<ofan> fivesheep: 上次去个小湖边看景被人赶出来了
<fivesheep> 是不是啊
<fivesheep> ofan: 你去私人地方了
<gun^rose> 北京现在30000-40000很普通的房子啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 很多都是，不过我这农村，公共设施不多
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 欧洲的门票也不贵啊 20欧 10欧
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 别说北京 那地方不正常
<metbsd> 北京这次出丑了
<ofan> gun^rose: 在北京买房子的钱能让你在美国活的超滋润
<gun^rose> 是
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 有多少天朝人民生活在帝都啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: ä½ ..
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 你怎么不说平壤
<gun^rose> 偶正想着是不是卖了跑出去过呢
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 应该
<ofan> 100w估计够你上学+游玩4年
<metbsd> gun^rose, 你出国就会上当了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 趁早
<chendy> 在米国赚国内的钱也很方便的。
<metbsd> 去了国外你就做个二手公民
<fivesheep> 在中国, 你连个屁民都不是
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 看现在的形势 还是早点闪人
<metbsd> 然后你就天天来这个聊天室骗国内人了
<metbsd> 国外很无聊的
<gun^rose> 这事得媳妇同意。。。。
<ofan> metbsd: 能当上公民的绝对不会是二手
<metbsd> 8点店都关门了
<metbsd> 而且美国治安也不好
<gebjgd> metbsd: 美国24小时
<gebjgd> 中国治安好
<chendy> 国外的生活太安逸了
<metbsd> 随时有枪射你
<gun^rose> metbsd: 啊？这么早
<metbsd> 国外没钱一样寸步难移
<gun^rose> metbsd: 别吓唬人，老外还活不活了
<ofan> 被鄙视的都是来留学的
<chendy> 总比死了没人埋好
<metbsd> 国外的医疗系统也是骗人的
<metbsd> 骗你不是人
<metbsd> 国外做个手术，要轮几年的
<metbsd> 说不定轮到了，人也没了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 我给你的忠告就是 能出来早点出来
<gun^rose> 。。。。。
<chendy> 用脚投票，我们看得很清楚
<ofan> lol
<gebjgd> 恩 在天朝你有病连村子都出不来
<fivesheep> gebjgd: second it!
<chendy> 听其言，观其行
<gebjgd> 医院的大门都没见过
<ofan> 话说现在房门基本不锁
<metbsd> 这里愤青多，大部分都是国内混不下去才偷渡去国外的
<fivesheep> lol
<gun^rose> 偷渡？
<gebjgd> 这里五毛也不少
<gun^rose> 哇咔咔
<gebjgd> XD
<metbsd> 他们在国外天天用普通话买菜，然后就是上网
<ofan> lol fail
<chendy> 你说的话我信，您干的事儿我学
<metbsd> 工作也找不到像样的，就算找到了，就是上下班，在国外根本没有娱乐的
<ofan> 上网就是娱乐
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 恩 我们生活太tmd的凄凉了
<metbsd> 首先，在国外，本地白人是不和中国人为伍的
<metbsd> 而海外的中国人，又喜欢窝里斗的
<chendy> 你说国外不好，那就不好；您身在国外，我们也想追随
<gebjgd> gun^rose: ofan有黑人妹子
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 肚子疼。。。
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 哈哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 窝内斗又不是国外的问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 我觉得欧洲人比较好接触
<gebjgd> ofan: 确实
<chendy> 中国人到哪里都是窝里斗
<metbsd> 呆十年的中国人，看不起呆五年的，呆五年的假洋鬼子，看不起刚到国外的中国人
<ofan> gebjgd: 真心的
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 厉害
<fivesheep> ofan: 同感
<gebjgd> ofan: 我在美国感觉美国本地白人很独处
<chendy> 咱们的传统就是，有私德，没公德，
<metbsd> 你卖了房子，几百万人民币到了国外用，你以为他们会欢迎你吗，不
<ofan> gebjgd: fivesheep 跟他们说英语完全不用担心自己口音问题 XD
<chendy> 到哪里都是社会败类
<metbsd> 外国人看到中国人，很憎恨的，因为他们觉得中国人抢了他们的饭碗
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是 和文化背景有关系
<chendy> 只能玩小圈子
<gun^rose> metbsd: 在国外几年了
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<ofan> gebjgd: 防备心很重似的
<metbsd> 很多年了，我都回国了
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国人和德国人完全不是一个人类型的
<metbsd> 国外太无聊
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国人和德国人完全不是一个类型的
<gebjgd> metbsd: 不丹也是国外 是无聊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 美国自大狂不少.. 或者说, 对外边的世界了解很少的人很多
<chendy> metbsd: 您有绿卡么？哪国人？
<ofan> gebjgd: 欧洲一家亲，不像美洲
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美国人傻逼太多
<metbsd> gun^rose, 看看这里的海外中国人就知道了，天天在这里瞎扯，因为到了国外，啥事都做不了
<metbsd> 我没有中国国籍
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 德国同事都这么讲
<metbsd> 这么说就够了
<gebjgd> metbsd: 假洋鬼子
<metbsd> 我是假中国人
<metbsd> 回来太晚了，国内的情况也比较落伍了
<gebjgd> 还恬脸说别人呢
<metbsd> 假洋鬼子是你们
<chendy> metbsd: 前辈，我就想像您这样，真心的
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 哦，你是香蕉人啊
<chendy> namoamitabuddha: 您说话不好听
<ofan> metbsd: 在国内也啥事都做不了
<metbsd> 我是中国人，但是没有中国身份
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: +1
<metbsd> 我在国内开公司
<metbsd> 不过生意不好做
<microcai> metbsd: ?!
<gebjgd> ofan: 没 他是外国人 高人一等
<microcai> metbsd: 老板啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你这都不懂
<metbsd> 老板不好当
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 是移民出去的还是生在国外的？
<chendy> namoamitabuddha: 你有说话的自由，但不能骂人
<gebjgd> ofan: -1等公民
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 移民
<microcai> metbsd:  在中国你算外商啊
<metbsd> 移民出去，再回来
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: abc没这样的
<microcai> metbsd: 你都不好做，那中国人不是更没的做了
<metbsd> 外伤也没优惠
<metbsd> 那不是，中国人鬼精的
<ofan> metbsd: 做啥生意
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 那当时移民的时候为什么没有考虑清楚？
<metbsd> 我是和父母移民出去的
<microcai> “外商也没优惠“ 说的好像外商应当就要比本地人更有优惠一样
<namoamitabuddha> chendy: 我错了
<metbsd> 先visa student
<ofan> metbsd: 我爹还想让我创业
<chendy> metbsd: 如果您当时坐在丁先生的车上，他就不会有事了
<gebjgd> XD
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 老外真的如你们说的那么傻？
<ofan> metbsd: 求指导
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 我说的是美国人
<ofan> gebjgd: 美国人表面傻
<metbsd> 国外对于小孩和老人还行
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 移民的话推荐北欧
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 我经常去ibm，接触的洋鬼子感觉还凑活啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 实际更傻
<ofan> gebjgd: 绝对不傻
<guoyunhebrave> 我正和一个澳大利亚网友IRC，感觉他好厉害的样子
<ofan> gebjgd: 个个精着呢
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 偶喜欢北欧，环境好
<metbsd> 丁先生是谁
<metbsd> 不认识
<gebjgd> ofan: 精明的都是移民
<ofan> gebjgd: 不全都是移民么
<metbsd> 中国办点小事，不塞钱办不成
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 你教育是在国内接受的还是国外？
<ofan> 本地只有土著
<metbsd> 这点很让人讨厌
<gebjgd> ofan: 几百年的还是移民？
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 美国有小费吧
<namoamitabuddha> 20%
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说这话 会让北漂恨
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么不算，跟个移民结婚的算移民还是什么
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.com/DeLonghi-EC155-Espresso-Cappuccino-Maker/dp/B000F49XXG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343457451&sr=8-1&keywords=espresso+machine
<fivesheep> 觉得如何
<gun^rose> metbsd: 主要是人太多，资源紧张，什么都一堆人排队等着办。。。
<ofan> metbsd: 美国也是没钱办不了事
<metbsd> 以前在国外太无聊，天天玩Linux，个个版本都玩玩
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你能用短点的链接么
<chendy> metbsd: 北京暴雨中淹死在车里的那位，网上讨论如何逃生，有个答案是报警说车上有外国人，呵呵，开个玩笑，您别介意
<ofan> metbsd: 但是只要法律写了的 就有保障，这是跟国内最大的区别
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我的脚本只会自动转别人的连接.. 不能转自己发的
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 你 Nickname 里面有 bsd
<fivesheep> 鄙视党
<metbsd> 对，玩了freebsd, netbsd
<fivesheep> bsd
<metbsd> 现在都不玩了
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 操作系统能用就行
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 买那种现磨的
<ofan> 玩windows的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 味道不同
<chendy> 我觉得bsd社区的人踏实的多
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 如果有自己的哲学理念的话，坚持用 free 的
<metbsd> 现在需要用银行软件，只能用windows
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我买的都是磨好的
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 如果并不认为 libre 很重要，那也无所谓。
<metbsd> 我才没那么笨，人是玩电脑的，不是电脑玩人
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我觉得这个应该不会有太大影响
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 影响大了
<fivesheep> 原因?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 等我发达之后 买个看看
<chendy> 我开发产品运行在linux上，因为省钱
<chendy> 节约成本
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 味道 变了 咖啡的香味会保留
<metbsd> 管理linux却需要花钱请人
<metbsd> 一样没的省
<namoamitabuddha> chendy: 对了，香蕉人就是指为外国人效劳的华裔吧，有多大贬义？
<gebjgd> chendy: 这年头谁还在乎啥平台
<gebjgd> chendy: 早就跨平台了
<chendy> 是的，开发人员也比较贵
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 200多欧就行
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 香蕉人指american born chinese/asian
<gebjgd> chendy: 不是贵 是少
<chendy> gebjgd: 呵呵，是的，
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那是 abc
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 也是香蕉人
<gun^rose> namoamitabuddha: 香蕉是黄皮儿白壤。。。
<fivesheep> ofan: 我们叫 竹升仔
<ofan> fivesheep: 我什么都不叫
<metbsd> 人家竹升仔还看不起我们这里所有人呢
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 你这种阶层的人在帝都应该活的不错了 移民就是买份保险
<metbsd> 竹升仔觉得他们才是老外，你们一群fob
<namoamitabuddha> 他刚才说我在骂人
<ofan> lol
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 偶没想好，就是相处去转转
<ofan> metbsd: 都是老外说abc fob
<namoamitabuddha> 但我查了下 Urban Dictionary
<namoamitabuddha> An Asian-American who has lost their heritage. Yellow on the outside, white on the inside.
<metbsd> 然后本地白人和竹升仔互相称呼chink nigger他们相反觉得挺亲切
<namoamitabuddha> 没有说多少骂人啥的
<gun^rose> 这个是对的：Yellow on the outside, white on the inside.
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 作为一个撑不死饿不着的老帝都人 我劝你早点收拾细软
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 恩，有点道理
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 当然国家要选对
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 挪威怎么样？瑞士？
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 瑞士你没戏
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 那不是一般人能去的
<ofan> gun^rose: 去德国
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 贵的要死
<namoamitabuddha> chendy: 恩？
<metbsd> 有钱先去国外考察一下，住个个把月试试看
<ofan> metbsd: 你以前在哪住
<metbsd> 很多哥们，到了国外第二天就收拾东西回国了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 别选什么越南 老挝 古巴 南斯拉夫 啥的
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 北朝鲜不错
<ofan> metbsd: 有些人确实很难适应
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 有金三胖子的领导
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 正在逐步走向富强
<ofan> metbsd: 所以一毕业连工作都不找直接回去
<namoamitabuddha> *Democratic* people's republic of Korea.
<metbsd> 国外有个屁工作好做
<metbsd> 可能美国工作会好找些
<ofan> 不找工作你吃土？
<gebjgd> 好工作都在天朝
<gebjgd> XD
<metbsd> 中国人到国外也就做做餐馆
<ofan> gebjgd: 公务猿
<ofan> gebjgd: 绝对是世界首屈一指的好工作
<metbsd> 天朝现在也不收海龟的
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩呢
<fivesheep> 做餐馆其实很不错
<metbsd> 知道海龟都是沽名钓誉的多
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 你先去趟趟道儿，呵呵
<ofan> 我就想做餐馆
<ofan> 艹你看不清做餐馆的？
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 不去
<gebjgd> 餐馆绝对是好生意
<ofan> 我这旁边的餐馆早上11点才开门，11:15就停满了车，这生意不是盖的
<gebjgd> ofan: +1
<ofan> gebjgd: 不过全看经营啊，对面一家就好冷清
<gebjgd> ofan: 我打算挣够了钱 让老婆开餐馆 我就能提前退休了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用干到67了
<tone_> 哈哈
<gun^rose> 呵呵
<gebjgd> ofan: 开酒吧也行
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 德国 67 退休？
<gun^rose> 这次开幕式就和英国人做菜一样.。。。老外的菜真那么难吃？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: moin
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 这才是真正的国家面貌
<ofan> gebjgd: 如果留学生能开的话 我还真想开一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: moin
<gebjgd> ofan: 先工作 入籍 再考虑
<metbsd> 开妓院吧
<gun^rose> 啊！
<metbsd> 我去光顾
<gun^rose> 这个合法吗？
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 不要乱说
<ofan> 合法
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 合法
<ofan> metbsd: 其实这是我的一个梦想
<gun^rose> 。。。。
<ofan> metbsd: 真的... 不过美国这地方其实还比较保守
<gun^rose> 税高不高？
<ofan> 荷兰有天上人间
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 和天朝比 应该低吧
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么会是，老掉线
<gun^rose> 不太喜欢外国妹妹，审美观点很难适应。。。
<ofan> youporn流量都排前几名了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 在外国的华人也是外国妹妹
<ofan> 大大的有市场啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 被越南妹吸干了？
<namoamitabuddha> 是不是 irc 服务器不稳定？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 挂vps上
<yall> ls
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还搞到白人妹子？
<ofan> 我就是，现在基本不掉线
<ofan> gebjgd: 没有，只有白人熟妇
<gebjgd> ofan: 也行啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 行毛啊
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 你到是不挑剔。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 不打野怪怎么升级
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 我挑
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是野怪，都是圈养的..
<gebjgd> gun^rose: ofan不挑 他还沉浸在黑人妹子的怀抱里
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国地方大 跟野的没啥区别
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不歧视黑人
<gebjgd> ofan: 圈太大 就成无圈
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没说你歧视啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你老提
<ofan> gebjgd: 老强调黑人
<gebjgd> ofan: 你这样的最受黑女人的喜爱
<ofan> 我只歧视歧视我的 XD
<gebjgd> ofan: 你都没个射交的
<gebjgd> ofan: 哪能弄到白人妹子
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要和白人打成一片
<gebjgd> 煤二代的仕途诱惑：工资不到2000 但开奔驰路虎
<ofan> gebjgd: 白人才没那么挑
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你还没到手？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我有节操
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<gebjgd> ofan: 你和五姑娘的节操？
<namoamitabuddha> .close
<yall> 找下报Emacs于Fcitx之前启动卡死的Log.
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的ssd快么
<ofan> gebjgd: å¿«
<gebjgd> ofan: asus的没法换 日的
<gebjgd> ofan: x101h
<gebjgd> ofan: 我打不开
<ofan> gebjgd: 上网本cpu渣
<ofan> 发挥不出ssd能力
<gebjgd> ofan: 和cpu有毛关系
<ofan> gebjgd: 得至少i5/i7的
<alvin_rxg> 上网本还是先 2G 内存吧…
<guoyunhebrave> SSD超贵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就2G了
<ofan> gebjgd: 有关系
<ofan> gebjgd: apu计算能力太弱了
<gebjgd> ofan: atom
<ofan> 一样弱
<guoyunhebrave> System76的笔记本专门为Ubuntu设计的，看起来挺不错的
<ofan> 得用i3/i5
<gebjgd> ofan: 没觉得 我觉得挺好
<gebjgd> ofan: 费电
<ofan> guoyunhebrave: 128g便宜
<ofan> gebjgd: 超低电压的
<gebjgd> ofan: 多少钱？
<ofan> u系列
<ofan> gebjgd: 美光的128g $108
<gebjgd> ofan: è´µ
<ofan> 官网的
<gebjgd> ofan: 50欧左右还能接受
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是为了跑系统 自己的数据直接放nas或者移动硬盘上
<ofan> gebjgd: 买了个nas
<ofan> gebjgd: 做备份，前天升级系统丢了400g的东西
<cfy> ofan: 400g.......
<gebjgd> ofan: 你够笨的
<ofan> gebjgd: 软件没给提示就是删
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥软件？
<\rs> ofan: mutt如何获取当前邮件的文件名
<ofan> 我以为只是拷贝缺失的文件
<ofan> gebjgd: mac下的一个备份软件
<gebjgd> ofan: 烂果子
<ofan> \rs: index format?
<\rs> ofan: 用0-9给当前邮件评分，但没有文件名就没辙了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 你的是什么车？
<ofan> \rs: %b     filename of the original message folder (think mailbox)
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 换了，现在用bmw
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 有钱人
<yall> \rs: 居然不用Gnus?
<\rs> ofan: macro 里怎么获取？比如 bind 5 到脚本 mutt-score-mail 5 *mail-filename*
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 华晨出的，一般
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 那也是bmw啊
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 毕竟是人家德国鬼子出的，国产的真心不行啊
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 这倒是
<jusss> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<ofan> \rs: 哪有mutt-score-mail?
<gebjgd> jusss 撸管帝
<jusss> gebjgd: android咋改dns?
<gebjgd> jusss: 从来没改过
<yall> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mutt.png#感觉非常像[[Aptitude]]
<jusss> gebjgd: 谁让你那环境太优异了，把你回收回来，看你上网还不烦死
<gebjgd> jusss: 祖国不要我
<yall> \rs: 记得以前看到过王垠网站上mutt的配置。
<jusss> gebjgd: 。。。是你背弃了祖国吧
<gebjgd> jusss: 精英都在国内呢
<jusss> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 有人说了 我们这些是在国内混不下去了才出国的
<\rs> ofan: 子记得脚本
<zer4tul> yall: 呃……王垠
<jusss> gebjgd: 那人一定是有背景的
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 屁民有几个在国内混得下去的？
<gebjgd> jusss: zer4tul 你们不是还在国内混呢么
<gun^rose> 房价再涨涨吧，大伙儿都移民拉倒了
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 没渠道出国啊，早混不下去了
<zer4tul> gun^rose: GNR
<jusss> gebjgd: 俺是没钱也没能力，只能在这
<ofan> zer4tul: 大部分都是能混得下去的，只是有人觉得比不过别人才觉得混不下去
<zer4tul> ofan: 没啥安全感
<gebjgd> jusss: zer4tul 联系ofan
<jusss> ofan: 食品问题是最大的
<gun^rose> zer4tul: 偶年轻时是GNR的粉丝，嘿嘿
<gebjgd> jusss: 自己种
<jusss> ofan: 除了食品就是人权 自由之类的了
<pocoyo> gnr是啥？
<ofan> gun^rose: 应该是gun&rose
<jusss> gebjgd: 现在吃的都是自己种的
<gebjgd> jusss: 蛋也是你自己下的？
<yall> ofan: 记得以前那是大写的。
<gun^rose> 是的
<jusss> gebjgd: 不是
<zer4tul> 话说最近帝都天天天气预报说下雨
<zer4tul> 太欢乐了
<jusss> pocoyo: 你手机啥型号
<gun^rose> zer4tul: 恩，蓝色预警
<yall> https://github.com/MaskRay/hython#看了下居然没字串支持。
<zer4tul> 连续报了一个星期要下雨了，昨天好歹给了个面子，下了一点
<jusss> 都下雨下怕了
<gun^rose> zer4tul: 偶觉得气象局的领导要换了。。。
<zer4tul> jusss: 我们猜是怕真下了没报出来
<zer4tul> jusss: 所以只要有一点可能性就报
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 你家在哪儿？
<jusss> zer4tul: 估计因为下雨下台了不少人
<gebjgd> 死了很多北漂
<gun^rose> 一点准头都没有，所有人都盯着天气预报，尤其是各级领导，居然一个礼拜没一天报准的，这乌纱估计是够呛了
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 不会 天朝向来无所谓这个 没有政绩 没关系的
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 宣武区，陶然厅
<jusss> gebjgd: 你还在米国？
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 有关系就行 大不了调任
<zer4tul> jusss: 他在德国吧
<gebjgd> jusss: 德国家里
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 你这个德国鬼子。。。
<zer4tul> gun^rose: 天气预报这东西本来就不可能准
<jusss> gebjgd: 回去了？不是临时请假回去的吧,lol
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 还行吧
<gebjgd> jusss: 不是 我的任务完成了 下个项目中
<alvin_rxg> 只有准点报时 是准的？
 * zer4tul 很想知道昨天下雨有没有死人
<gebjgd> zer4tul: 天气预报不准 那是干嘛吃的
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<gebjgd> zer4tul: 都没谱的话 还要预报干妈
 * microcai 许多虔诚的学习者内心的潜意识里会以为教科书不会有什么错误，他们一向跪在教科书上学习，遇到错误时只是不断地检讨自己。在这个婴儿奶粉里都可能有三聚氰 胺的国度里，怀有这种念头实在是“too naive too simple”了。没有任何理由指望你的教科书比婴儿奶粉更干净。
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 但是tmd这帮人常年报不准啊
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 我对德国的感觉还行，生活、工作压力大不大？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你不是要待半年的吗，咋这么快就完成了
<gebjgd> jusss: 2年的签证呢
<gebjgd> jusss: 可以随时现在过去
<jusss> gebjgd: 哇哦，
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 还好 工作压力大点 准备跳槽 找个清闲的
<zer4tul> @_@
<jusss> gebjgd: 你现在不是可以随时在两个国家玩，cool
<gebjgd> jusss: 欧盟随意
<gebjgd> jusss: 美国随意
<jusss> gebjgd: 羡慕嫉妒ing。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 对了 还有天朝 天朝的好朋友 北朝鲜随意
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 朝鲜？真的假的
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 我记得朝鲜很严啊
<gebjgd> zer4tul: 天朝护照mianqian
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: 朝鲜的国家名字可是有 democratic 的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你拿到德国户口了？
<jusss> 北朝鲜不是南朝鲜
<gebjgd> ofan: 准备年底申请
<ofan> gebjgd: 这么快
 * zer4tul lol
<yall> \rs: 居然不知道还有这种用法。"${[setcolor(1,32,7)]}"
<gebjgd> ofan:年头够了
<ofan> 美帝工作三年才能提绿卡的事
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 多长时间？
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 偶喜欢摄影，抽空帮我淘两个二手镜头吧，要德国货。蔡丝。。。
<gebjgd> zer4tul: 7年了
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 呃……够长的
<ofan> 德国老油条
<jusss> gebjgd: 给我邮寄两期德国版的vogue吧，据说是每期必露
<gebjgd> jusss: 直接上网看bild.de不就行了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Aktuelle Nachrichten - Bild.de (@ bild.de)
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/198895.htm
<jusss> gebjgd: 书有实体的感觉
<ofan> 乔布斯被时代杂志认为是20个最具影响力的美国人之一
<ofan> 爱因斯坦 lol
<gebjgd> jusss: 直接去找俄罗斯大妞更有实体的感觉
<jusss> gebjgd: 可以抚摸
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Don Knuth 在不？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不在
<jusss> gebjgd: 太远，摸不到
<gebjgd> jusss: 天朝很多俄罗斯人
<namoamitabuddha> Steve Jobs 在但是 Don Knuth 不在，嗨
<ofan> 有啥问题
<jusss> gebjgd: 没见过
<namoamitabuddha> 没问题
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 不是说德国的妞不错吗，没试试？
<ofan> gun^rose: 他有老婆
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 不是说天朝的奶粉不错么 没试试？
<gun^rose> ofan: 我只道
<gun^rose> 知道
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 无可比性
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 有
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 补钙 你这个年岁要补钙
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 什么？
<ofan> 每次 gebjgd 都以保护节操来逃避德国妹的问题
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 我不许要牛奶补钙
<gebjgd> ofan: 德国妹子太臭
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 偶吃连皮吃鸡蛋，:-)
<gebjgd> ofan: 我喜欢瘦的 她们太胖了
<ofan> gebjgd: XD
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 我家的狗狗也是这样的
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 你推荐偶用arch，玩了一年都很满意，就是越来越懒惰了，只知道yaourt了，结果这回arch升级文件系统，over了！
<microcai> 大胡子呢？
<alvin_rxg> yaourt -1
<microcai> 我觉得大胡子的影响力更大
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 看网站的rss
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 现在临时用ubuntu玩玩，看看能不能恢复过来吧
<gun^rose> gebjgd: 看来也不省心啊
<ofan> gun^rose: arch最近很2
<ofan> 不过问题都还比较好修复
<yall> ofan: 践兔
<namoamitabuddha> 一个 IRC 频道最多进入多少人？
<gebjgd> gentoo更费劲
<ofan> yall: 讨厌编译
<namoamitabuddha> Debian
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 看服务器限制
<namoamitabuddha> freenode 呢
<ofan> 不清楚
<yall> 笨兔是作装践兔的Liveusb用的。
<ofan> 目前kubuntu+arch/chakra
<gebjgd> ofan: kubuntu。。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你口味很重
<namoamitabuddha> liveusb 用 systemrescuecd 吧
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 用kde为啥口味就很重了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不挑了
<gebjgd> zer4tul: kubuntu
<ofan> windows也属于我考虑范围内 现在
<ofan> gentoo应该尝试用llvm+clang
<ofan> 自己搞个编译加速的技术
<ofan> 类似ccache之类的
<woju> 今天webqq消息有延迟
<woju> 大家都这样吗？
 * zer4tul 表示今天还没上qq
<microcai> ／me
<microcai> 老谭总是自创一些莫名其妙的概念，这表明他自己概念不清
<microcai> 一大群幼稚的初学者跟着莫名其妙地理解，各有各的糊涂理解。有人把这叫“通俗易懂”
<yall> ofan: ccache不是编译加速。是存储结果。
<ofan> 虽不知，但觉厉
<ofan> yall: 实际还是编译加速
<ofan> gebjgd: 你用不用单独的显示器
<gebjgd> ofan: 22寸的
<ofan> gebjgd: 推荐个
<ofan> 能旋转屏幕的
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就不知道了
<gebjgd> ofan: 起码要full hd
<gebjgd> ofan: 剩下的就是你的需求了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: thq?
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  en
<microcai> 而且for语句更为灵活，不仅可以用于循环次数已经确定的情况，还可以用于循环次数不确定而只给出循环结束条件的情况。它完全可以代替while语句。————谭浩强 ，《C程序设计》（第四版），清华大学出版社，2010年6月，p120
<microcai>  老谭的意思是K&R发明C时既然设置了for语句再设置while语句实在是多余
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的22寸 full hd?
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 学语言还是看国外经典教材或者翻译教材，国内教材实在太强大。
<namoamitabuddha> for 和 while 的区别？
<microcai> 老谭居然说自己写的函数不能调用 main ...  .... 心口开河啊
<microcai> 老谭居然说自己写的函数不能调用 main ...  .... 信口开河啊
<microcai> 例5.4 在全系1000学生中，征集慈善募捐，当总数达到10万元时就结束，统计此时捐款的人数，以及平均每人捐款的数目。————谭浩强 ，《C程序设计》（第四版），清华大学出版社，2010年6月，p126
<microcai> 嗯！ 够黑！够狠！ 和咱们的XX有得一拼 从题目中根本看不出来若是总数达不到怎么办 看来是志在必得 收钱的事，完不成怎么可以？!
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你在看？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  在看批判
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 哦，你最好还是自己去看了之后自己批判吧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: :D
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 没那么牛
<jusss> gebjgd: 找到好东西了，
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 自己不能批判，就看别人的批判跟着叫嚣，也没用。
<gebjgd> ofan: 对 22 1920X1080
<jusss> gebjgd: 哇咔咔
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 说出了我自己不会说的事实
<nx4dm1n> 论坛不能发帖么
<nx4dm1n> 刚注册的账号 发帖是不是受限制？
<jusss> gebjgd: [11:27] <gebjgd> draketang: 棒子以为他们能满足欧洲女人的pussy[11:28] <gebjgd> draketang: XD
<nx4dm1n> ？
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥牌的
<gebjgd> ofan: philips
<nx4dm1n> 能看到我发的话吗？
<ofan> gebjgd: 型号？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 很有可能是：你自己在读的时候，根本没注意，而是被他们提示了几下之后，觉得有道理。
<gebjgd> ofan: 还有一个是fujitsu
<nx4dm1n> ？
<gebjgd> ofan: 型号 忘记了
<ofan> nx4dm1n: 没限制
<ofan> gebjgd: ips屏？
<nx4dm1n> 谢谢 那我仔细找找
<gebjgd> ofan: led
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  额，我没看过那本书
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 没看过如何评价书？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 我没评价啊
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 我在粘帖别人的评价
<nx4dm1n> 找不到发帖两个字 蛋疼
<nx4dm1n> ？
<woju> 有没有用webqq的？
<woju> 今天消息延迟怎么这么厉害？
<namoamitabuddha> 那就停用 QQ
<gebjgd> woju: 有
<void1> 都能收到就不错了
<gebjgd> woju: 没延迟
<void1> 还纠结延迟
<gebjgd> woju: 你网品不好
<woju> gebjgd: 那我是怎么回事，qq群聊天根本不行
<woju> gebjgd: .....
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你啥网速？
<gebjgd> woju: 你网品不好
<centerpoint> webqq不能保存聊天记录, 不方便, 我vbox用的qq
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: adsl 4m
<gebjgd> centerpoint: 能保存
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 这么快？
<namoamitabuddha> centerpoint: 可以保存7天
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 恩呢
<alvin_rxg> 昨晚 webqq 都连接不上，不管用不用代理……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨晚？ 我用android上的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过现在webqq没有任何问题
<namoamitabuddha> 我们这里过去 512 Kbps 最近升级了 2Mbps 了，已经觉得飞快了
<nx4dm1n> 纠结 蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> 再之前是 56 Kbps
<gebjgd> nx4dm1n: 揪揪蛋就好了
<namoamitabuddha> 在de 4Mbp 算快么
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不算
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 有64m的
<ofan> google搞1gbps的
<ofan> 一个月$70
<ofan> 5M的免费
<gebjgd> ofan: 有那么快？
<ofan> gebjgd: google.com/fiber
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google Fiber (@ google.com)
<nx4dm1n> 谁能明确的告诉我 论坛不限制刚注册的用户发帖？
<gebjgd> ofan: www.eis.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ eis.de)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是 1 Gibps 还是 1 Gbps
<nx4dm1n> 找不到发帖二字
<jusss> 操作系统对你来说做着绝对的无用功。其实你有这样一些东西就够了：一个叫作磁盘驱动程序的子程序，一个叫什么什么通讯支持的子程序，而在现代社会，操作系统啥也没做。实际上，Windows 花了大量时间在包装层上，或是诸如磁盘管理器这样不相干的东西上。你有了上 G 的磁盘，有了上 M 的内存。世界格局发生了变化，使得操作系统不那么有用ä
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 1Gbps
<gebjgd> nx4dm1n: 论坛是什么
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那就是 10^9 bits/s 咯？
<ofan> 1 giga bps
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 对
<caleb-> 有 1Gbps 的话，本地存储就不是必须的了
<ofan> 上传下载对等的
<caleb-> 一个能上网的终端足矣
<jusss> gebjgd: 没有操作系统能让程序执行吗？
<ofan> 估计全双工
<caleb-> jusss: 这年头 bios 就能上网了
<namoamitabuddha> 对了，谁刷过 BIOS
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: windows下曾经刷过
<jusss> caleb-: 上面那段话是我从网上复制过来的，里面说貌似计算机不需要操作系统
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 刷成 coreboot 么
<ofan> 我n年前刷过
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 2006年的时候刷过
<ofan> 赛扬2的机器
<caleb-> jusss: 那是看 OS 的定义了
<namoamitabuddha> 我说刷成 coreboot
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那是什么东西 不懂
<caleb-> jusss: 可程序化的电脑，基本就需要一个 OS
<jusss> caleb-: 感觉很新颖，我想知道如果计算机没操作系统咋执行程序
<ofan> efi吧
<caleb-> jusss: 当然 OS 可以很简单，比如只给一个 forth 或一个 basic
<ofan> 以前没那么高级 得到dos下刷
<nx4dm1n> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<caleb-> jusss: 但那些东西仍然算是 OS
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: http://www.coreboot.org/Welcome_to_coreboot
<jusss> caleb-: 刚那段话就是从forth之父说的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆在给朋友电话 说了一个很牛逼的词汇 Lebenskreis
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我笑抽了
<alvin_rxg> 这是啥东西？..
<alvin_rxg> 难道说 HP ?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 看起来不错
<caleb-> jusss: 那他估计是不把太简单的东西当 OS 了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我正好有台 2004年的机器
<centerpoint> 没必要吧, pxe出现那么多年了,  有1G带宽,直接从网络启动就可以了, 结合提供虚拟化的服务器
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 试试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 生活圈子
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你刷过了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯… 这 leben 我以为是生命。。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 没，我不知道我笔电能否刷，还有危险程度。
<ofan> google fiber还送 1T google drive
<jusss> caleb-: 不是很理解他的意思，二进制文件能在没OS的情况下运行吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我笑抽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 纯中文式
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我的2004年机器也有用呢
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 看pps用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ö_Ö
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: linux下pps比win还有android的东西多多了 还有美剧看呢
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 因为从来没刷过，怕刷成黑箱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我从来不敢自造组合词
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 坏了 你陪我100欧
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我再淘个二手电脑看pps用
<yall> cfy: cat file1|grep word file2
<ofan> 200多刀买个显示器值不值
<jusss> Chunk: 你对每个设备有一个子程序。那是一个库，而不是操作系统。你需要那个就装载哪个
<caleb-> jusss: 很多东西都可以直接沟通 CPU / RAM, 比如 forth, 如果 forth 不算 OS, 那确实不需要 OS
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 自己负责哦
<dma_> hello?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的是100多欧买的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我可没命令你刷
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 有啥好处？
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 据说启动飞速
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ULZ1C8#
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 还有呢
<caleb-> jusss: 早年很多微机，开机就是一个简单的写程序 runtime, 除此之外什么也没有
<jusss> caleb-: forth就是一个OS?
<dma_> 中文都怎么设置的啊？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我上次问老外，好像说坏了可以恢复的
<dma_> 有些字体还是挺花。
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒妹子的周末男淫
<cfy> yall: Permission denied
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 但因为我连 BIOS 都没刷过，不知道如何恢复
<caleb-> jusss: 可以说是也可以说不是
<adam8157> huntxu: 你妹...
<namoamitabuddha> (+ 1 1)
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: ........
<ofan> 21.5 寸的
<yall> cfy: 额。看下执行效果是啥。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你姐
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要那么多usb干妈
<jusss> caleb-: 为什么这么说？
<yall> cfy: 手头没对应的软件
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不要Usb
<gebjgd> ofan: 蛋疼 最重要的是led
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 如果有人有刷坏掉的经历就好了
<gebjgd> ofan: 省电
<cfy> yall: 不要。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 还在怀柔?
<ofan> 我要ips屏 led,能旋转
<cfy> yall: 不就grep么。。
<yall> cfy: 啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 为什么要旋转？
<ofan> 还得买根线
<huntxu> adam8157: 8月14日才出山
<ofan> gebjgd: 竖屏
<cfy> yall: 应该要grep word file2 -把
<gebjgd> ofan: 买2个了？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: BIOS 不像 OS 刷坏了我还会重装
<jusss> caleb-: 据说forth还有自己的芯片
<ofan> gebjgd: 看代码
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 看主板支持不
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 看不来
<ofan> 我想买个100刀最有最好以下的二手
<caleb-> jusss: 有兴趣去看看 forth 就明白了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 有列表
<gebjgd> ofan: 你需要2个才有意义
<caleb-> OS 本来就可以不处理 disk I/O 之类的
<gebjgd> ofan: 没必要
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 哦，你说那个 coreboot 啊？前些时间看见，我还没检查过，是不是用 lshw 看主板？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我一个都闲多
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: dmicode
<gebjgd> ofan: 不多 给上网本用很好
<ofan> ..
<gebjgd> ofan: 超级省电
<ofan> gebjgd: 如果$50一个 我就买两个
<jusss> caleb-: 大陆几乎没forth的资料，我之所以知道这个单词还是因为看Hello, World CR才注意到的，感觉很这句话很简洁
<gebjgd> ofan: 那我也买2个
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的当时是100欧买的
<nx4dm1n> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=382427  在线求高手解答
<caleb-> jusss: 翻墙啊
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 改天看吧。04年的机子不算很旧吧
<ofan> 不想花很多钱在显示器上，本来需求就不是很强
<jusss> caleb-: 有中文资料？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 赛扬 dothan 512mb
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 渣渣
<ofan> gebjgd: 渣渣
<caleb-> jusss: 有啊，不过还是看英文好
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 赛扬我不清楚，我是 Pentium M
<jusss> caleb-: 据说台湾有这forth方面的牛人
<gebjgd> ofan: 看pps 不成问题
<ofan> pentium m也渣渣
<namoamitabuddha> 连 Pentium 4 都不是
<caleb-> jusss: 牛不過講英文的
<jusss> caleb-: 没网址
<ofan> pentium 4才是真渣渣
<caleb-> jusss: google
<namoamitabuddha> Pentium M 是 Pentium 4 之前的吧
<namoamitabuddha> 1.73 GHz
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我的才1.3
<ofan> 之后的
<ofan> 第一代迅驰？
<jusss> caleb-: 有个forth.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Forth Interest Group Home Page (@ forth.org)
<namoamitabuddha> 反正老的很
<ofan> 我上个本就是pentium m
<ofan> t3200 貌似
<jusss> caleb-: 英文感觉好吃力
<namoamitabuddha> 目前主频率 800 MHz
<yall> cfy: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/g
<cfy> yall: ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 给我发个gae proxy 安卓的 我这手机没法翻强
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不支持
<cfy> pocoyo: 我从来都没用过gae...
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你的内存多少
<pocoyo> cfy: 我现在下载不了
<pocoyo> 那你手机能上推么
<cfy> pocoyo: 不上推
<jusss> pocoyo: ssh
<jusss> pocoyo: 从market下个ssh tunnel
<jusss> pocoyo: 或openvpn
<pocoyo> jusss: 可我没ssh账号
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 516988928 bytes
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 一样
<jusss> pocoyo: 网上搜个，
<pocoyo> jusss: 呃好吧那我还是不上了先
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我的bios不支持
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 上网很麻烦
<jusss> pocoyo: market里面也有个GAE Proxy
<pocoyo> jusss: 有，不过提示我所在的地区没法下载 难道你能？
<jusss> pocoyo: 没遇到这种情况，我刷的是巴西的Rom
<Guest83590> 我能说话不？
<cfy> Guest83590: 不行
<Guest83590> help
<jusss> pocoyo: 你啥机子
<gebjgd> Guest83590: 不行
<Guest83590> 如何查看帮助？
<cfy> Guest83590: help denied
<jusss> pocoyo: p姐来了，问他
<Guest83590> "/help"好像不行
<cfy> Guest83590: erc可以哦，亲
<jusss> Guest83590: 你看status窗口试试。。。
<Guest83590> jusss: 嗯。看到了
<pityonline> jusss: ……
<jusss> pityonline: 求android上twitter的方法
<pityonline> jusss: 我一直用第三方网站
<jusss> pityonline: 哪个
<pityonline> jusss: 自己搭建的
<jusss> pityonline: 。。。
<jusss> 都五点了，哎，又一天过去了
<ofan> http://42.121.80.88/
<pityonline> ofan: WOW!
<gebjgd> ofan: 好丑
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那都是来自 renren.com 的资料吧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 韩国女主播的看过没
<gebjgd> ofan: 不喜欢棒子妹子
<pityonline> 伦敦奥运会开幕式已经有种子出来了
<pityonline> http://115.com/file/anpz78je#
<pityonline> http://115.com/file/dp0ka4n9
<pityonline> http://115.com/file/e7vjscgr
<ofan> pityonline: 没兴趣了
<ofan> pityonline: 现在知道 真人一个都没上
<pityonline> ofan: 那些歌星都没露面是吧？
<pityonline> ofan: 我只是想当成摇滚演唱会来看，要求不高
<zhangjg> 请问在ubuntu中如何安装air程序？
<pityonline> zhangjg:  adobe air 的？
<zhangjg> 是的
<zhangjg> 知道吗/
<zhangjg> pityonline:  知道怎么做吗？
<gebjgd> zhangjg: 先下载adobeair for ubuntu
<pityonline> zhangjg: 去 Adobe 官网下载安装 air 包，然后下载你要安装的程序包安装就是了
<zhangjg> Adobe AIR for Linux 不再受支持。要访问旧的不受支持版本
<gebjgd> zhangjg: 那什么支持就装什么呗
<piggybox> zhangjg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ULZ1C8# 这显示器怎么样
<piggybox> ofan: dell的ultrasharp不错
<ofan> piggybox: 就是贵
<ofan> 打算淘个二手的
<piggybox> ofan: 你关注一下dell的官网，时不时会有非常大的折扣
<ofan> piggybox: 能打5折以上么
<piggybox> ofan: 那不可能。。。
<ofan> 还是ebay上拍
<pocoyo> pityonline: wow
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你 wow 什么？
<pocoyo> 安卓手机怎么上腿
<pocoyo> 推
<pocoyo> pityonline:
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我一直用第三方网站
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你用什么手机？
<pocoyo> 小米 哪个第三方网d站
<gebjgd>  pocoyo 热么
<pocoyo> pityonline: 别太监啊
<pityonline> pocoyo: http://pityonline.info/ntp
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 还行没那么夸张
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不过这个很老了，试过两次新版本的，没弄好，后来就没弄
<pityonline> pocoyo: 需要 oauth 成功一次
<pityonline> pocoyo: 很少见你在 twitter 上说话，怎么今天这么急切了？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 打不开郁闷
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你手机能用 vpn 吗？刷过机没？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不急我就想去看看你说什么话
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你暗恋我啊？
<alvin_rxg> 又一堆诞生了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 刷过 我没vpn可用。您别多想您不是我的菜
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不是想看我说什么话吧？
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 您老也来了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 想看我说什么话就不用上 twitter 了，http://pityonline.info 全有备份
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我这叫恭维你
<pityonline> pocoyo: 客气了
<pocoyo> 得我还是下线得了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 脆弱了？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 自己搞定 goagent 翻墙
 * chgtg /quit
<ofan> Price: $21.5 Time Left: 1d 15h
<pocoyo> pityonline: 大水没把你淹了？
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 总不是开终端吧？
<gebjgd> 不知道了 我给爸妈翻墙就用那个东西
<pityonline> pocoyo: 能安稳坐在电脑前跟你聊天，说明一切安好
<pocoyo> 我说手机电脑上能搞 gebjgd
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我们这天天都没雨热成狗了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 北京天天阴天
<ofan> pocoyo: 哪里？
<pocoyo> ofan: 郑州
<yall> cfy: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/g
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 吐舌头
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 你有你女儿的照片么
<gebjgd> gun^rose: 发来看看
<weakiwi> bt软件是transmission好还是amule好？
<weakiwi> 没人啊。。。。
<pityonline> weakiwi: 看你喜欢哪个了，都试试，喜欢的留下
 * pityonline 有人用新浪微博吗？怎么注销？
<dma> hello
<nx4dm1n> 幽灵挺好看 电视剧
<nx4dm1n> 我想知道网易邮箱咋注销？
 * pityonline 有人用新浪微博吗？怎么注销？
<piggybox> weakiwi: amule不是bt软件啊
<pityonline> 不能注销，三个月不登录就会自动注销你的个人资料，但实际上页面还在，若想删除注销它只能通过新浪客服（95105670）来解决。让他帮你将博客页面彻底删除。
<pityonline> 相比看来还是骂新浪微博管理人员注销得比较快
<alexchen> 没有必要特意去注销咯
<piggybox> pityonline: 好像我很久没用也没被自动注销嘛
<pityonline> piggybox: 是被当僵尸用户了
<yall> cfy: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/g
<microcai> pityonline: yes
 * microcai 4 个月么登录了，今天还能登录啊
<pityonline> microcai: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4a96696f0100o9tg.html
<piggybox> pityonline: 嗯，后来我去了一次，自动让我加了好多所谓名人，新浪太恶心
<pityonline> piggybox: 账号在人家手里，人家愿意怎么操作就怎么操作，这就是强权
<iGoogle> piggybox: twitter还隔2周，就推荐那苍井啥的呢。lol
<piggybox> iGoogle: 推荐毕竟不是强加啊
<iGoogle> 整个微薄这方式，其实就有强加的意思。
<iGoogle> 这方式，其实没道理能生存多久。
<piggybox> iGoogle: 何况大部分人都不用twitter的web界面，也看不见什么推荐
<iGoogle> 大部分都不用web?
<piggybox> iGoogle: 是啊，用各种客户端
<microcai> iGoogle: 用不了 web , 都用各种 api  d
<iGoogle> 你说一个
<iGoogle> 我都是web
<iGoogle> 其他的，都界面差多了
<iGoogle> 本来twi的界面，就不好理解。如果还其他客户端，更加不好用了。前句不搭后句。
<iGoogle> 真交流，还是bbs方式经典。
<piggybox> iGoogle: 比如twitter自己的官方客户端，我用的是echofon
<iGoogle> 当然，本来微薄这些，就是前句不搭后句。
<pityonline> iGoogle: 那是因为你 fo 的一些人都 fo 了苍井空
<iGoogle> 谁，我去把他们踢了。lol
<piggybox> iGoogle: 信息是比方分散，有时需要借助客户端的功能把一长串对话提出来看才方便
<iGoogle> 有 View conversation，也只是看一层。
<iGoogle> 真不好用
<iGoogle> 就是一个发牢骚的集中营。
<guoyunhebrave> 可记录存档
<weakiwi> 看来我又意了
<guoyunhebrave> 牢骚发出来，更健康
<iGoogle> 不如找妹子，发
<iGoogle> 更健康
<guoyunhebrave> 总是憋着，哪天有多一起枪击人群事件……
<piggybox> iGoogle: 这也没办法，推是以个人信息为主，交流都是分散的。BBS这种以话题为主来组织信息的方式当然不一样
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<iGoogle> 只是这方式，有些畸形。
<guoyunhebrave> 信息多了，硬盘大了，脑袋的容量跟不上了
<guoyunhebrave> 通讯快了，CPU强了，脑袋的反应跟不上了
<iGoogle> 咋没人发magnet?
<woju> 有用webqq聊qq群的没有，今天消息延迟好厉害，真的是我的网品的问题？
<weakiwi> linux下一定要用webqq么？记得官方有linux版的。。
<weakiwi> 还有xchat里如何设置不接受服务器的那些通知？就是只看对话内容
<weakiwi> 看来还是得自己摸索。
<royIez> jusss: 那个不是你啊...
<jusss> royIez: 哪个？
<royIez> roylez_: hi...
<roylez_> royIez: 蛤蟆...
<royIez> roylez_: 你咋知道是我？
<roylez_> royIez: 丫这德性...
 * royIez ...
<roylez_> royIez: 又睡了一天呢
<jusss> royIez: 你太不专业了，lol
<royIez> roylez_: 你太能睡了，看开幕式了的干活？
<roylez_> royIez: 神马开幕式？
<royIez> roylez__: 你这招我用过了...
<roylez__> royIez: 这个好
<royIez> roylez_:  奥运...
<roylez_> roylez__ royIez 你俩都得死...
<royIez> roylez_: 难道你不知道？
<roylez__> royIez: 这招的终极方式是大量尾巴
<hamo> Guest23423: 以后所有人进来都叫roylez...然后尾巴往上涨...
<Guest23423> hamo: 对，最后这里变成了roylez尾巴频道，lol
<roylez_> 全kickban了，以后这里是我的频道
<Guest23423> 所以人都是roylez,
<hamo> Guest23423: #roylez-cn
<Guest23423> hamo: 好提议
<hamo> Guest23423: 你被ghost了？
<Guest23423> hamo: 你下次有光环时看看能不能把房间改名或加个自动跳转
<hamo> Guest23423: 这么高杀伤力太大了...
<Guest23423> hamo: 没被ghost,这样比较安全，
 * hamo 欢迎进入 #roylez-cn
<Guest23423> hamo: 争取把主席之名传到世界上任何一个有人存在的地方，没人存在的也考虑要传到！
<Guest83590> 有没有人搞测试工作的。
<Guest83590> 软件测试
<zhangjg> 有人用过netbeans吗？我遇到了一个苦笑不得的问题：在netbean中写了一个C++链接mysql的程序，编译运行都是没有问题的，但是如果我点击调试的话，立刻就提示找不到mysql的共享库
<zhangjg> 这是怎么回事？有人知道吗？
<zhangjg> 我看晚上说是因为mysql的库和本地的c++库版本不一直的原因，但是我按照他说的用源码重新编译了mysql的共享库文件，还是一样有这样的提示
<zhangjg> 所以我认为可能是netbeans什么地方设置的不对
<zhangjg> 有人知道吗？
<zhangjg> 有人知道这是怎么回事吗？
<zhangjg> 调试的时候提示找不到共享库
<zhangjg> 有人懂吗？
<zhangjg> 对netbeans比较熟悉的？
<zhangjg> 有人对netbeas比较熟悉的吗？
<Guest18091> hamo_notail: 你咋换web irc了
<hamo_notail> Guest18091: 瘟到死下..
<hamo_notail> Guest18091: 懒得下客户端了
<Guest18091> hamo_notail: web irc是我最喜欢的客户端
<hamo_notail> Guest18091: 这个功能确实比较牛...
<maucat> 现在还有人在加班不？
<maucat> 特别是在软件园加班的
<hamo_notail> maucat: 帝都？
<maucat> hamo_notail: 是的
<Guest18091> hamo_notail: web irc唯一的缺点就是网络容易不稳定导致包延迟或丢失，而且貌似还无法制定服务器地址，哎
<maucat> 每天加班到十点的。伤都伤不起
<hamo_notail> maucat: 啥公司？
<maucat> hamo_notail: 一个软件公司，刚来实习
<Guest18091> maucat: 好辛苦，
<Guest18091> maucat: 你们一个月给多少
<maucat> Guest18091: 刚来实习，培训呢
<maucat> Guest18091: 4000+
<Guest18091> maucat: it男据说都很悲惨
<maucat> Guest18091: 刚开始的几天，只让睡三个小时。
<Guest18091> maucat: 哇，啥公司？
<Guest18091> hamo_notail: 度娘一个月给你多少工钱？
<hamo_notail> Guest18091: 不多...
<hamo_notail> maucat: 实习给这么多不少了...
<Guest18091> 不多是多少...
<hamo_notail> Guest18091: 你猜...
<Guest18091> hamo_notail: 5500+
<Guest18091> 如果我是一个富二代该多好，不用干活，有得吃，有得玩，还有漂亮的妹子，哎
<centerpoint> 最近有人使用EC2 的吗? 我怎么申请不了AWS的帐号?
<Guest18091> centerpoint: 是免费的吗？
<centerpoint> Guest18091: 不是指免费的
<piggybox> centerpoint: 你信用卡还有效么
<centerpoint> piggybox: 都每到那一步, 在邮箱验证那里就没法继续了
<centerpoint> piggybox: 以为不对国内用户开放了呢
<Guest18091> centerpoint: 你用的啥信用卡
<Ein-mobile> hello
<Ein-mobile> 晚上好啊！
<tcpct> 我在网上看伦敦开幕式
<lsq> tcpct:shell中的星号与正则表达式中的是不是有不同的含义?
<tcpct> 这个我不是很懂
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你android用啥播放器
<alvin_rxg> jusss: sony walkman
<yall> ls
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ä½ gaoji
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我快对没iptables的android恶心死了，怎么会有这么奇葩的事，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: kernel 的问题
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 2.1的都没iptables?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: kernel 问题！ 跟哪个版本没关系
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 给做你正在使用的 kernel 的家伙没搞呗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: so还是moto的问题喽，
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: moto出手机都这么没道德了，咋还不倒，鄙视父业子传的公司，它不倒谁倒
<jusss> 美国人他妈也坑爹！
<tcpct> 美国最坑爹
<piggybox> jusss: moto都已经被google买下了，还倒啥
<jusss> piggybox: 。。。买下的只是moto移动而已，又不是整个moto,联想还买下了ibm的pc,能说联想买下了ibm吗
<piggybox> jusss: 可是剩下的部分并不做手机啊
<jusss> piggybox: 那也该倒闭！看下他们的历史就知道moto离倒闭不远了
 * pityonline 我的新浪微博好像成功被封杀了，哈哈
<yall> \rs
<hamo> roylez_: 求猥琐视频看...
<pityonline> 看猥琐视频有如吸毒啊……
<roylez_> pityonline: 赏给你 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac385786
<roylez_> pityonline: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac341935
<jusss> roylez_: 求猥琐照片
<mao> 神曲碉堡了
<pityonline> roylez_: 我晕……
<jusss> 为什么我买的东西总是这样与众不同，这么奇葩，买个android竟然没iptables,怎么这么奇葩
<jusss> 为毛htc在大陆卖的那么贵，为毛国产机那么猥琐
<pityonline> jusss: 硬件不容易改，软件还不容易搞？刷机呀
<tone_>  - -#
<hutong236> talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<jusss> android吃流量真猛
<tone_> 我也发现了
<pityonline> jusss: 和 iphone 差不多，省流量的是黑莓和诺基亚
<jusss> pityonline: 黑莓太贵，诺基亚太自以为是
<pityonline> jusss: 黑莓不是单纯贵的问题，黑莓比诺基亚更自以为是
<jusss> pityonline: 电阻屏手机现在也敢要价1000＋
<pityonline> jusss: 黑莓号称面对高端商务人士，奥巴马也用黑莓
<jusss> pityonline: 他们不知道有499的电容屏android吗
<kingheaven> 买iphone吧
<kingheaven> 就都不用争了
<jusss> pityonline: 黑莓貌似也就在米国比较火吧，因为美国人喜欢发电邮，而德国人喜欢发短信，so黑莓在德国貌似很少有人用
<pityonline> jusss: 在美加比较火
<pityonline> jusss: 定位不一样
<pityonline> jusss: 你用的 htc 哪个型号？
<jusss> pityonline: 黑莓不是有个什么BIS服务吗？但貌似国内用户是用不了滴，
<pityonline> jusss: 好像可以用吧，据说特别贵，而且其实根本不稳定
<jusss> pityonline: 用不起htc,用的是比较奇葩的没iptables的moto
<pityonline> jusss: 应该都可以刷个 cm 什么的，有 iptables 的
<pityonline> jusss: 一般来说 android 上也用不到 iptables
<jusss> pityonline: 没，cm都是有对应机型的，我这款没cm,你要是用firewall ssh之类的就必须用到iptables
<pityonline> jusss: 什么型号？
<jusss> pityonline: moto xt300
<piggybox> 黑莓就算了，这公司快完蛋了
<jusss> pityonline: 没iptables的android，跟山寨机有一拼了
<archl> hmm
<archl> 有人在吗?
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我又要买二手破烂了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jusss> pityonline: 你的是啥机型
<pityonline> jusss: htc desire
<jusss> pityonline: desire hd?
<jusss> pityonline: 还是desire z
<pityonline> j
<pityonline> jusss: 就是 desire 原始机型
<pityonline> jusss: cm 上果然没有 xt300 这上机型，而且 xda 上这个机型讨论也比较少 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1085540
<pityonline> jusss: 不知道 moto 官网上有没有国外版的 rom 下载
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯，我看过了
<jusss> pityonline: 我现在用的就是巴西版的rom
<pityonline> jusss: 那不是葡萄牙语的吧？
<jusss> pityonline: 自带五种语言，没汉语，不过能设置成英语，我用的英语
<pityonline> jusss: 英语就够了
<pityonline> jusss: 巴西版的 rom 也没有 iptables 吗？
<jusss> pityonline: 没。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐你好
<adam8157> pityonline: 刚上英语课回来, 外面雾蒙蒙的, 估计要下雨
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<pityonline> adam8157: 去哪国？
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<adam8157> pityonline: 日常口语课而已
<adam8157> pityonline: 口语太烂了我
<pityonline> jusss: http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/15063-motorola-spice-xt300/ 这有 clockwork mod，不知道可不可以刷 iptables 进去
<pityonline> adam8157: 你们平时用得到吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 我要开会... 每周两个会
<pityonline> adam8157: 有钱人都上外语课，哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: 和us和捷克的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 买二手电脑。而且是残破的
<adam8157> pityonline: ... 据说你口语很好, 咋学得 求教
<pityonline> adam8157: 我不是正统学的，在酒吧野生锻炼的
<adam8157> pityonline: 美国人也没正统学口语啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 人家有环境啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 看来得找个外国妹子才行
<pityonline> adam8157: 语言就是用来说的，没环境不好办
<pityonline> adam8157: 我看行！
<pityonline> adam8157: 人大英语角，恋爱金三角
<adam8157> pityonline: huh? 神马?
<adam8157> pityonline: 还有这个?
<pityonline> adam8157: 人大有个英语角啊，泡妹子顺便练口语
<pityonline> adam8157: 几年前去过一次
<archl> adam8157: 就是，你喜欢说就口语好
<adam8157> pityonline: 英语角这种东西, 是不是有点二啊, 一去就是一晚上"Hi, I am blah...."
<adam8157> pityonline: 我的意思是气氛起不来
<archl> adam8157: 像我这样讨厌日常对话的，永远好不了
<pityonline> adam8157: 口语都是从这种 blah blah 开始的，哪有从名言警句开始的？
<pityonline> adam8157: 我是从点酒点菜开始的
<pityonline> adam8157: 你现在去的口语课交流的机会多吗？
<archl> pityonline: 。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 还行
<archl> adam8157: 要出国准备？
<piggybox> 口语嘛，把走遍美国背下来就够用了
<pityonline> adam8157: 如何收费？
<pityonline> piggybox: 不一样的，倒背如流也不一定说得出来
<adam8157> pityonline: 一小时100左右, 不过公司给我报销...
<archl> pityonline: 那是真的不想说而已吧。
<pityonline> piggybox: 有很多人笔试和读写都很好，但正常交流却很难
<pityonline> adam8157: 公司报销真幸福
<archl> adam8157: 。
<archl> adam8157: 你们是包办公司啊
<pityonline> archl: 我看是说不出来吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 报了多少小时？
<archl> pityonline: 不。是不想说。
<adam8157> pityonline: 额度是每年2K$
<piggybox> pityonline: 实际锻炼当然是需要的，但锻炼也要有基础。
<pityonline> archl: 那就做个哑巴英语用户吧，人家跟你说话你就保持沉默吧
<pityonline> piggybox: 基础不否认
<archl> pityonline: 一直如此。
<pityonline> adam8157: 把发票领了报销得了
<pityonline> archl: good for you
<piggybox> pityonline: 其实口语还是很好学的，写倒是最难的
<adam8157> pityonline: 我口语确实需要加强..
<pityonline> piggybox: 口语当然简单，而且不必顾及太多错误
<pityonline> piggybox: 写就很正式了，低级错误不能犯
<pityonline> adam8157: 比方说一节课一小时，有多少分钟你们可以自由交流口语？
<adam8157> pityonline: 不知道, 一直说, 8个人的班
<pityonline> adam8157: 各种话题都聊是吗？
<piggybox> pityonline:  是啊，以前上写作课一篇文章里有3个拼写错误就直接fail掉
<adam8157> pityonline: 对, 想起啥说啥
<pityonline> piggybox: 口语的确很简单
<pityonline> adam8157: 有错误会相互纠正吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 之前那个老师不会, 现在这个会
<pityonline> adam8157: 那还不错，被纠正了就一定要记下来，并且自己千万不把形成讲错误句子的习惯，很难改的
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯. 我努力吧...
<pityonline> adam8157: 抛弃之前被水平一般的老师教的那些，按环境来适应，当然现在的环境不行的话也不大好
<pityonline> adam8157: 平时多留意生活中可以转换为英语的地方，多看英语电影，听英文歌或 podcast，尽快形成习惯，融入环境
<piggybox> 泡泡这里的英文频道哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: 向你学习 思密达
<pityonline> adam8157: 我也在学习，哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 生活中有老外朋友就多接触下，哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: 木有...
<pityonline> adam8157: 网上总有吧？
<adam8157> pityonline: 貌似没有...
<pityonline> adam8157: 那就逛英文 channel
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯...
<pityonline> adam8157: 不过那样接触口语相对少一些，英文 channel 里聊天也相对随意些，也会用到一些口语
<pityonline> adam8157: 学口语跟学书面语最大的区别在于不能光记，要用！如果不用，记住完全没什么意义，一个英语句子，看书面语很简单，但听起来可能听不懂
<adam8157> pityonline: 所以说, 还是说英语的妹子靠谱...
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来已经有靠谱的了
<adam8157> pityonline: 没有
<pityonline> adam8157: 你都提了两遍了，哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: =,=
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 练口语，准备肉身翻墙?
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 这个可以有
<pityonline> adam8157: 大胆说吧，常去路口蹲点儿，看见洋妞儿有不认识路的就上前搭讪，口语和说英语的妹子都会有的
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 直接把你丢墙外，一年后刚刚的.
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 求丢海外
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯 劫持个
<pityonline> qinglingquan: adam8157 都不用一年，最多仨月
<qinglingquan> pityonline: :)
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 你公司应该有这种机会的。
<piggybox> 三个月确实够了，一年足够听懂各种口音的英语
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 去海外工作前提之一就是语言好..
 * adam8157 我听的问题不大
<qinglingquan> adam8157: rh?
<adam8157> qinglingquan: .
<pityonline> adam8157: 语言是可学的，努力就好
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 公司应该有老外吧，逮着拿他/她来练!
<pityonline> adam8157: 公司如果有老外就甭客气，语言交换，北京好多这种交往，嘿嘿
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 台湾人, 新加坡人, 美籍华人, 澳籍华人...
<pityonline> adam8157: 那你只有学习人家的份了……
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 哦，好机会啊，比纯种老外合适。
<adam8157> ...
<pityonline> qinglingquan: 外籍华人也算便利，如果是懂中国话不是中国心的更好
<piggybox> 啥叫纯种？印第安人？
<qinglingquan> piggybox: :)
<pityonline> 室友准备睡了，俺也准备睡了
<pityonline> 晚安各位
<qinglingquan> pityonline: GN
<jusss> pityonline: 那个clockworkmod的链接地址好像被墙了，你帮着看下，
<adam8157> pityonline: 晚安
<jusss> pityonline: 晚安
<pityonline> jusss: 是被墙了，mediafire 的
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<pityonline> jusss: 你能下载 dropbox 上的东西吗？
<jusss> pityonline: 没下过，好像dropbox也被墙了，现在邮箱支持超大附件
<piggybox> pityonline: good night
<pityonline> qinglingquan: adam8157 jusss piggybox Good 9t!
<kingbo> kk: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread383883.html?pageon=1#2167071
<jusss> everyone,good night
<jervis> 有人吗？
<xx_> 请问有人吗
<alvin_rxg> 请问有什么事嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了个入门单反
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开始向法尔带升级了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么法尔带？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你开始向富2代升级了
<xx_> 你好，我是个LINUX新人，在我学习sudo命令的时候,sudo -p 后面的内容不知道以什么格式输，在网上查了很久都没查到，请问你能帮助一下吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆要的 明年退税的时候能当成学习用具退掉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 写的是她的名字
<alvin_rxg> xx_: man sudo       里边有说明
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 镜头到时候让自己买了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃…… 学习用品
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她的专业正好符合
<alvin_rxg> 说起来，退税是怎么整的？我都没关注
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你挣钱 会向政府交税
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 退税是在每年结束的时候一次税收的解释 就是看看你是不是少交了税或者多交了税
<alvin_rxg> 这个明白。那购物呢？比如刚说的买单反
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如果配偶是学生的话 可以把对方的税免掉
<alvin_rxg> 那啥 mswt 可以省掉？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如你学电子 如果交税的话 你的学习用具可以免掉一些
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如一台800欧的笔记本啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为你的专业需要
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学艺术设计的 就需要单反相机啊 mac电脑啊
<alvin_rxg> 那我的上网本也在这范围内呃。。。 错过了似乎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这些可以在年后 退税解释的时候写进去 有可能就拿回钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你没挣钱 你没怎么交税
<alvin_rxg> ö_ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为我挣钱 但是我交税了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，我以为消费税也是……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是我的收入很多一部分交税了
<alvin_rxg> 明白了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 或者你现在做个半职位。但是印象中学生是免税的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超出的部分才会交税
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你有没有得多steuerbescheid
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超出的部分你可以解释
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。这个明白。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: ?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就是报税以后得到一封信。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还没有呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 告诉你可以退回来多少。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你什么时候报的？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还没收到
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 去美国之前
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你买车了么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 谁记得你什么时候去的美国。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还没有，有点事情耽误了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我都准备买车了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的驾照拿下来了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你老婆呢？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 拿下来了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 主要是这边交通太方便。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 她刚学
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 考了几次。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 2次
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我老婆也是刚学。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 太逊了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 理论？路面？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没辙 运气不好 路面
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你不说你本来就不行，还运气不行？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的公司有没有停车位？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 41分钟的时候 都快完事了 考官说 我们在对面的停车场 停车
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 停车一般没问题呀？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我转进停车场前被教练踩了一脚油门
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没注意右边的车距
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我考的时候，都没有让我停车，30分钟搞定。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 太紧张了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没事，说来也怪，我认识以后的人，没有一次考过的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我认识的人都是2次过 没有一次过的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你不是认识我了吗。我是一次过的。
<xx_> 你好，我看了，虽然知道了可以输参数，但是具体怎么输，以什么格式输还是不懂，各位大大可不可打个例子a
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg： 看了开幕式没有？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你学的早 运气好
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 准备买什么车？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我觉得这次的开幕式很和谐的。不做作。
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo -p "Password for %u @%h:" blabla
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 那是英国 不是垬帝国
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 所以说不错嘛。
<alvin_rxg> 话说， 0点以后怎么样的？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 准备买什么车？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: passart kombi
<alvin_rxg> 奇瑞qq
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我看看多少钱
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 一手？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不，我想买个过的去的二手。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我看上了skoda fabia了
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 新的，还是旧的。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 都是大众的，也不错。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然旧的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 新的多少钱？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: passart kombi太费油了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不知道
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 质量可靠。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不多我想，skoda应该也不错。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 是可靠 太费油 排量太高了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然 省油
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 排量高开的快。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 基本够用了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你什么时候那的驾照？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 死的也快
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 上周
<xx_> alvin_rxg>：比如，我想将password for username 改为 hello world 怎么输啊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 等你拿驾照的时间长一点的时候，或者，当你开过马力比较大的车的时候，你就不这么想了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 是 我还是安全为主
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 直接改咯。 总之 %u %h 之类的会替换．其他的直接输出
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 毕竟我还在probezeit
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 其实，100km/h和200km/h出车祸死亡的几率差不多。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 扯
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 省油
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你又不是在美帝
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 大上周超速被照。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 这地方油那么贵
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: passat是diesel吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 都有。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 绝对不买diesel
<xx_> alvin_rxg： 我这样输的 sudo -p "hello world"没有效果
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 为什么？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我毕竟很少开
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 现在柴油不值得
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo 后边带个命令…
<xx_> 什么命令
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 8000多差不多要的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我准备买个5000左右的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 第一辆车不敢买太贵的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 练手先
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 5000左右的看你怎么看了。一般这种情况的车很多东西都到时候，都需要换的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 里程数少的 带保修的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 比如正时皮带，保养，轮胎等。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 几年的？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 公里数多少？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 2007
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 100000下的
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo -p "abc %u @ %h: " blabla
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 2007还好，不过10万的时候很多东西都要换了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 带保修的啊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你喜欢开车吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 凑合 代步工具而已
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我现在超级不喜欢开。虽然我自己没有车，不过，开的也不少。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 自由度高点
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 反正我不着急 反正开车的时候也算工作时间
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 慢慢开 用公司的车练手
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 今天刚买了个单反
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 给老婆用
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这个车不大呀。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就是不想要大车
<alvin_rxg> 开车时间算上班时间？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然 公司的车 你去别的地方算上班的
<xx_> alvin_rxg：我输入后，当前终端就不能再输入了，重新打开一个终端刚才的更改也没起作用
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 那是 sudo 在等你输密码…… 你不会还不知道 linux 默认密码不显示嘛？
<xx_> alvin_rxg：汗颜中，没反应过来，但是我输了过后，显示 command not found ,我感觉我唯一的一点智商都快泯灭了，你能不能直接写出把提示改为“hello world”的指令啊
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo -p "Hello world: " blabla
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 当然 blabla 这个命令是不存在的 :)
<xx_> alvin_rxg：后面的blabla是指令？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> fake
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 你可以使用自己的命令比如 cat 之类的
<xx_> alvin_rxg：这种命令要预先设定吗？
<alvin_rxg> 一定要有一个，但是什么就随你了。 blabla 也可以
<xx_> alvin_rxg：我都已经直接copy你的指令了，但是还是不行
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 哪里不对？
<xx_> alvin_rxg：xiebo@ubuntu:~$ sudo -p "Hello world: " blabla sudo: blabla: command not found
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 这是对的呀… blabla 这命令本来就不存在呀… - -!  所以它提示 blabla: command not found 呀
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 那要不， sudo -p "Hello world: " uname
<gebjgd> xx_: sudo -p "idiot" ls
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: +1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: beste Sex
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: pro7
<xx_> alvin_rxg：gebjgd：都没用啊
<xx_> xiebo@ubuntu:~$ sudo -p "Hello world: " uname          Linux
<xx_> xiebo@ubuntu:~$ sudo -p "idiot" ls Desktop    Downloads	     Music     Project	Templates Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Public	Videos
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 那你想要什么样的效果？
<xx_> alvin_rxg：我就是想把 password for xiebo 改为hello world
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 试试 sudo uname 是什么效果？  sudo -p "hello world:" uname  是什么效果？
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 不是已经对了嘛
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 是成功改了呀…
<xx_> alvin_rxg:没有啊
<xx_>  sudo -p "hello world:" uname 的效果只是显示了个linux
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo -p "Hello world:" echo Hello world
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 前边的输出你没看懂…
<xx_> alvin_rxg:wo xiebo@ubuntu:~$ sudo -v [sudo] password for xiebo:
<xx_> alvin_rxg:现在还是这样的
<alvin_rxg> 什么
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 你妹！要永久的就早说嘛
<xx_> 诶
<xx_> 难道永久和零时的不同？
<xx_> 大哥，我错了
<xx_> alvin_rxg：永久的怎么改啊
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 编辑 /etc/sudoers  在它的前边加一句 SUDO_PROMPT="Hello World: "
<alvin_rxg> 不对。。
<xx_> 这个文件打不开
<alvin_rxg> 等等，错了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我买过电视以后，悲剧了，收不到pro7
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 用 vim 么？
<xx_> 正在学习关于软件安装的知识，学了后再学VIM
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo chmod +w /etc/sudoers
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 换dvb-s
<xx_> alvin_rxg：文件右上角还是有个差号
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo chmod +rw /etc/sudoers
<xx_> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 你还是用 su 进入 root 模式吧
<xx_> sudo -i 吗
<alvin_rxg> xx_: su
<xx_> alvin_rxg>密码不是我的用户密码？
<alvin_rxg> xx_: root 密码
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 那你就 sudo su 吧
<alvin_rxg> sudo -i 也一样…
<xx_> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<xx_> 显示的是这个
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 轻量级的linux有什么推荐？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: arch
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我一直在用 我老婆也在用
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 自带桌面。
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 重新来。首先 sudo -i， 然后 chmod +w /etc/sudoers
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 为什么要自带？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: linux mint
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: linux mint debian
<alvin_rxg> puppy
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: archbang, chakra
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 虚拟机用，安上以后，查一下ip地址之类的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: arch
<xx_> alvin_rxg：我重新打开一个终端，输入sudo -i ,还是显示的那个提示
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 那你 su 能登录嘛？…
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我还得配几行，麻烦。
<xx_> alvin_rxg：su说身份验证失败
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 简单级了 直接看wiki
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我知道，我也安装过，
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 但是毕竟要配几行呀。我想安上直接就可以用。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: puppy archbang
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 哦耶， 没办法获取 root 权限了
<xx_> alvin_rxg：神经错乱ing
<alvin_rxg> xD  我错了。
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 重启，进入 single 模式改密码吧
<xx_> alvin_rxg:哦，那个sudo -p ""后面为什么还要加字符串啊
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 哎， man sudo 里边都有说了呀
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 谢了。
 * gebjgd 散步去
<xx_> alvin_rxg：我是说的blabla
<alvin_rxg> xx_: sudo 它代码就规定必须得有个执行命令
<alvin_rxg> xx_: 你也可以 sudo -p "blabla" -v
<xx_> man sudo 上面没有说明啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆怀孕了么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 好消息，之后是坏消息。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 什么好消息？
<fishoneeyed> ge
 * piggybox 陪老婆购物归来
<fivesheep> 一帮被婚姻坟墓束缚着的大叔
<piggybox> 在坟墓里等着你来 :)
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-29
<maucat> 起床咯
<maucat> kingbo test
<pityonline> 跑完步回来洗完澡吃早餐喽
<piggybox> pityonline: 早
<pityonline> piggybox: morning..
<pityonline> 今天天气不错，挺风和日丽的
<Gun^Rose> 帝都人民终于见到太阳啦
<pityonline> Gun^Rose: 我早上是被阳光亮醒的
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<Gun^Rose> 差不多哦
<dma_> 好天啊。
<dma_> 去大街上看美女 :)
<Gun^Rose> 好主意
<jusss> 俺这今天的天气也很好，阳光很明媚
<pityonline> 早上在公园跑步，美女明显多于往常
<pityonline> 天气好，心情好，能约会的约会，能约炮的约炮
<pityonline> 成功率高
<jusss> 约炮是啥？
<freeflyi1g> pityonline: 美女会起早吗
<Gun^Rose> freeflyi1g: 一般来说美女不需要起得早。。。
<jusss> 没网的生活怎么过呀，想看电影都不能，哎
<dma_> 唉，现在只能看不能摸了。
<Gun^Rose> dma_: 努力哦
<jusss> 早起的虫子被鸟儿吃
<Gun^Rose> jusss: 哈哈
<dma_> <Gun^Rose>：努力不了啊，老婆在旁边看着呢。
<dma_> 嘿嘿。
<Gun^Rose> 你们都不是好鸟，美女不敢起得早啊
<Gun^Rose> dma_: 哇靠，有你的
<dma_> 过两天老婆出差. 哇哈哈哈。
<pityonline> freeflyi1g: 这年头早起的美女可少见，有时候能见到几个
<Gun^Rose> dma_: 偶老婆在磨脸呢。。。
<jusss> 还没结婚也没girlfriend表示只能看电影
<dma_> 聊点正经的。 vpnc　总掉线，有办法吗？
<pityonline> freeflyi1g: 一月前有个美女老早起去公园跑步，现在见不着了
<jusss> 被鸟儿吃力
<jusss> 吃了
<Gun^Rose> dma_: 去google吧，这里用的人比较少吧
<jusss> dma_: vpn掉线？
<dma_> 哈哈。那个　ＭＭ　估计是换锻练的方式了吧。
<dma_> vpnc连一会儿就掉了。vpnc进程自己就死了。
<dma_> 到google找了一圈，也没有太好的办法。
<jusss> 没用过。。。
<Gun^Rose> pityonline: 估计是被哪只坏鸟叼走了
<dma_> 不过debian没事。
<dma_> 要不要自己装个最新版本的？嘿嘿。
<Gun^Rose> 估计需要下载源代码编译
<jusss> pityonline: 你们那雨下的很大吗？
<pityonline> Gun^Rose: 人家早有伴儿了
<pityonline> jusss: 我在北京，21 号下的雨大，后来天天阴天，没下过大雨
<Gun^Rose> pityonline: 偶也在北京，这一个礼拜天气预报没一天准的，神了
<jusss> pityonline: 天气预报一直说你们那有大雨，貌似还淹死了不少
<Gun^Rose> 官方说死了70多个
<jusss> 难道这个数字是假的？
<pityonline> Gun^Rose: 看过开心鬼吗？里面有句台词：你多大了，还信气象台？
<pityonline> jusss: 就 21 号死了好多人
<dma_> 第二天也要下，好多领导比跑街上去了。
<dma_> 結果没下....
<Gun^Rose> 恩，但是印象中小时候天气预报很准的，
<pityonline> jusss: 其实都是对雨情估计失误造成的，跟 2007 年济南的七一八雨灾一样
<jusss> pityonline: 天气预报的软件也不准，连续两天说我们这多云，我们这两天一直是艳阳高照，还说后天有雨
<pityonline> Gun^Rose: 我爸天天看天气预报，其实只是个参考和预防
<Gun^Rose> 恩
<pityonline> jusss: 气象台预报不止是一家会失准，这不必追究
<jusss> pityonline: 想找家靠谱的
<Gun^Rose> 苦了防汛、消防和部队的了，天天24小时待命
<pityonline> jusss: 天气预报只是个参考，没什么靠谱不靠谱的，国外气象台对北京天气预报和国内报的都一样的
<pityonline> Gun^Rose: 这是他们的职责，辛苦是难免的
<Gun^Rose> 是啊
<pityonline> jusss: 我同学在公安局，基本上一年到头也没什么假期
<Gun^Rose> 是够辛苦
<jusss> pityonline: 手机软件说北京这三天没雨
<pityonline> jusss: 我的显示今天明天晴天，周二有阵雨
<maucat> 谁说的。刚看有雷阵雨
<jusss> pityonline: 我这软件显示星期二a shower or thunderstorm
<jusss> pityonline: 手机自带的天气软件是英文版的。。。
<pityonline> jusss: 我手机上是那样显示的，中间还有个问号。我的是 cyanogenmod 固件，应该也是用的国外的服务器
<pityonline> jusss: 我电脑上的 weather adicator 显示今明两天晴，周二是多云。
<pityonline> jusss: 我看的是北京的天气预报啊
<jusss> pityonline: 预测的貌似不一样呀，又说周二多云有说阵雨的
<pityonline> jusss: 半小时一发布，每次发布结果可能都不一样
<pityonline> jusss: 天气预报本来也是看天吃饭的
<jusss> pityonline: 半小时一发布。。。
<pityonline> jusss: 如果一天才发布一次，那更失准了
<jusss> pityonline: 中国不是有管天气的部门吗？我记得好像在哪见过说能控制天气
<pityonline> jusss: 不要啥都信好吧？
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<pityonline> jusss: 能控制天气也只能是短时间内小范围内顺势推一下天气走势，比如人工降雨什么的，根本不能算真正意义上的控制天气，气象部门又不是龙王
<jusss> pityonline: 总感觉天朝有秘密武器
<pityonline> jusss: 就算有也不会轻易拿出来的
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<pityonline> jusss: 哈哈，传闻听多了，信仰有点儿乱啊
 * pityonline 洗衣服去也……
<yall> 'ls
<AoBaMa> 怎么我的ubuntu在已经连接网络情况下提示无法找到合法的连接
<AoBaMa> 有人在吗？
<AoBaMa> 怎么没人理我？
<kingheaven> 在
<kingheaven> 肿麽了
<felixonmars> 求解怎么resize一个vfat格式的镜像… 俺把一个vfat格式的镜像用-o loop mount了之后, 发现剩余空间太小=.=
<kingheaven> vfat为啥要-o loop?
<felixonmars> 是一个镜像
<felixonmars> 准确的说 我是弄了个freedos用unetbootin装在u盘上 想往里面的ubninit里加料, 发现只有1.4M 然后囧了
<kingheaven> 那这样吧
<kingheaven> 你自己建一个新的镜像, 把这个iso里的东西, 拷过去
<kingheaven> 然后就可以加你自己的东西了
<felixonmars> 这不是个iso... 这其实是个initrd
<kingheaven> 那也一样啊
<nagato> test
<nagato> shit, offline
<feiyu> -online
<feiyu> -iam
<itmaa_> -online
<nagato> kk: hi
<nagato> kk: dead ?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么做windows的安装u盘?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没做过windows的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 直接dd行不?
<kingheaven> imadper, 不行滴
<imadper> kingheaven: 不能dd.. 难道一定要先有个windows, 用那个win自己的工具来做?
<kingheaven> imadper, 据我目前了解, 是的
<kingheaven> 就是不知道这种工具, 有没有linux版的
<imadper> ..................................................................................................................................
<imadper> 我觉得悬....
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 打开anjuta出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382511 (anjuta:3141): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: <data>:2:10: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'. 各位大侠，这个要怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzm7358 — 2012-07-29 11:13
<kingheaven> 这个theme有个配置过期了
<jusss> kingheaven: 手机的重力感应怎么只对一边有效？
<kingheaven> jusss, 手机坏了???
<jusss> kingheaven: 把手机横着用，软件界面不是也会横过来吗，但好像只有朝左横着软件界面才会横过来
<kingheaven> jusss, 你什么系统啊, android吗? 这个要看程序的吧, 程序的支持不一样, 效果就不一样.
<jusss> kingheaven: 哦，原来如此
<jusss> kingheaven: 吃饭去
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 自用迅雷deb安装包分享（Ubuntu 12.04+Wine1.5.9下完美运行） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382513 自用迅雷deb安装包分享（Ubuntu 12.04+Wine1.5.9下完美运行） 下载地址： http://ubuntuone.com/5BsxzkNnsEGTl5qo4cXezO 统计信息: 发表于 由 topeak — 2012-07-29 12:08
<guoyunhebrave> 讨厌迅雷
<namoamitabuddha> 迅雷是 leecher
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<kingheaven> 自己发个贴呗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04下播放声音有噪音怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382517 播放音乐的时候噪声很大，包括系统操作时的提示音都会有。在Windows下不会出现这种情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 icbbs — 2012-07-29 4:54
<cfy> 我去
<cfy> 这几天google各种间歇性无法使用啊！！！
<maucat> .....
<hamo> adam8157 昨天见基友了？
<adam8157> hamo: 同学
<hamo> adam8157 果断在咖啡厅度过了基情一夜？
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹, 坐了一会儿就上机场大巴了
<vic_> gtalk 还挂着呢
<adam8157> vic_: 当天就修复了啊
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • login出错，大家有没有遇过 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382521 64位testing，包都是最新的。 $ sudo login Password: zsh: suspended (tty output) sudo login [osily@ly50247 ~]$ sudo login Password: [1]+ Stopped sudo login 如果是root，直接xterm退出。 之前有次发现/etc/pam.d/login文件和最新的不一样，就 …
<jusss> 好安静呀！
<stock-cn`> 啥叫基友阿？
<jade-shan> 就是在一起很有基情的朋友
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<vic_> gtalk登录不上去
<vic_> bot 被干掉了？
<chgtg> vic_: 貌似某墙在抽风
<vic_> 大家推荐个学英语的软件啊
<jade-shan> 直接看美剧吧
<jade-shan> 六人行帮我过了四级
<alvin_rxg> vic_: /join #english
<vic_> 不太爱聊天 。。
<guoyunhebrave> vic_: 多上IRC吧，没准儿能遇到北欧网友。
<vic_> 我不是一个太爱说话的人
<vic_> 想报一个网络学英语的课程
<vic_> 可是都好贵啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【ubuntu12.04】请问System>Administration中System在哪能找到？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382524 我看到一个文档上讲的： Package Manager (System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager) 但是我在12.04上面找不到“系统”一项，切换到gnome界面也没找到。 请问在哪能找到这一项呢？  …
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 北欧的又不说英语
<guoyunhebrave> gebjgd: 英语是他们的第二语言
<guoyunhebrave> 一般在国际化的IRC上大家都说英语
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 英语也是天朝人民的第二语言
<guoyunhebrave> gebjgd: 然天朝百姓平日不言番邦之语
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 谁说的 说的利索着呢
<guoyunhebrave> gebjgd: 有的是说的挺厉害的。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 又一天要过去了，啥也没干，一事无成
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 自杀吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没勇气
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 泡妞吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 放假在家，没妹子可泡
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 出门逛街
<psychologe> f
<psychologe> 好没劲哦
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 外面很热的，在家都感觉很热了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 回石家庄
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 回去也没地方啊，又没开学
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 回学校
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 学校现在估计锁着门呢
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 什么破学校
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 大门没锁，宿舍一定锁着
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 都放假了，宿舍楼一定锁着
<alvin_rxg> 为啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 交的钱直管3、4个月？
<alvin_rxg> *只
<gebjgd> jusss: 你热  妞也热 正好爱爱
<jusss> gebjgd: 你们那温度多少
<gebjgd> jusss: 你猜
<alvin_rxg> 1.火车上，中午用餐时间。对面一位四十左右大叔，看我泡方便面，很潇洒地拿出一只烤鸡，很潇洒地打开塑料袋，很潇洒地拧下鸡头，很潇洒地把烤鸡扔出窗外，然后愣了三秒，低头，啃鸡头......
<jusss> gebjgd: 看天气预报不就知道了，万能的天气预报
<alvin_rxg> 3.小区楼道里摆满了晾的白菜，还有几袋土豆，弄得上楼很不方便。 晚上下班上楼，突然看见一袋土豆上面贴了张字条“要吃自己拿”，这么好的事？估计是人家吃不完..............我就拿了两个。 结果刚上两层，听到有人猛骂：“谁这么缺德啊，连土豆都偷，哇靠，这谁贴的条？”
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 哈哈。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 2呢？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你 2 吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你的2呢？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 42呢？
<alvin_rxg> 10.本人苦逼自来水公司小职员一枚，专职检修水表，最近查水表越来越难了，老跟用户解释半天，有几次还差点挨打。只想说一句，那些搜捕抓人的想进门，能不能光明正大点，为啥非要说自己是查水表的，这让我们这些专职检修水表的人情何以堪，有木有。
<alvin_rxg> 自己看哦  https://www.cmule.com/viewthread.php?tid=373463
<cfy> alvin_rxg: ...
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jusss> alvin_rxg: Gmail能删了不？删了后电子市场和Gtalk还能用不
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 删了后还能验证账号？
<alvin_rxg> 15.刚刚去营业厅冲话费，听到服务小姐说，how much？我愣了好久，没反应过来，心想英语都普及到这地步了？遂回答，fifty。他也愣了，又重复了一次，我这才听明白她刚才说的是，号码是？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不清楚哇。你自己删了看看
<alvin_rxg> 17.北京暴雨后，一哥们给单位女同事发短信调侃道：你昨晚被泡了吧？不一会儿女同事回信：嗯，雨太大，你昨天被阉了吧！
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 删了，
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 菜市场等不上去了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我的手机上就没有 gmail 啊…
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 啥rom? cm?
<alvin_rxg> sony
<maucat> 这是糗百的剧透么？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你不是htc吗？咋换sony了
<alvin_rxg> 昨天刚换的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 合约机？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 上大街随便买的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。随便买的。。。买不起sony的孩子表示鄙视你
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那把你的htc给俺邮寄过来吧
<alvin_rxg> 得了吧，我把 htc 卖了
<jusss> htc换不起，sony更换不起。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你换htc了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 忽悠人呢
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你们那还有收2手的？该不会最终卖到天朝来吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 忽悠idiot?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 系呀
<ofan> perl: error: Can't locate Encode.pm in @INC
<ofan> 什么问题
<Mayaer> ofan: ~~~
<ofan> Mayaer: hiii
<Mayaer> ofan: 瓦咔咔 我现在在上海
<Mayaer> n叔坐在我旁边
<Mayaer> 在帅帅家里
<alvin_rxg> 小姑凉找大叔去了
<ofan> Mayaer: 额 看china joy?
<mugebjgd> 你和帅帅搞过了？
<mugebjgd> 恭喜 你有了第一次
<Mayaer> - -
<ofan> Mayaer: who is 帅帅
<Mayaer> 还有好多人。。。。
<mugebjgd> 一个吊死
<Mayaer> ofan: 不系不系  来玩
<ofan> qui est 帅帅
<mugebjgd> ofan: 耍 g s
<ofan> mugebjgd: 母的回来了
<ofan> perl: error: Can't locate Encode.pm in @INC  这perl什么鸟问题？
<mugebjgd> ofan: pidgin中
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 缺个包呗
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 缺啥
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不知道你啥系统，  debian 是 libencode-perl
<alvin_rxg> 不对， perl 自身也带了 Encode.pm
<ofan> mac
<ofan> 没这包
<ofan> 垃圾perl
<mugebjgd> ofan: 垃圾mac啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭 醒悟吧
<ofan> 重现编译一遍weechat
<ofan> 渣perl
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我用回irssi了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 倒退了
<ofan> nnnnd 今天搬沙发差点中暑
<alvin_rxg> 沙发不都有轮子么？
<ofan> 没轮子.
<ofan> 把门也搞坏了，估计房东要罚钱
<ofan> 擦
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是 weechat有redraw问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以就用irssi了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩 确实，我现在就有这问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以啊 受不了了 换了
<ofan> 应该是unicode的处理问题
<ofan> 只要消息里有特殊字符就完蛋
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/07/12/toshiba-2-5-inch-900gb-al13se-10500rpm-hard-drive/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Toshiba 公布 RPM 达 10,500 转的 2.5 吋 HDD -- AL13SE，最高容量为 900GB
<mugebjgd> ofan: 反正用了irssi就没事了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你那平板能不能升级android 4.1
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有什么用？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 速度快
<mugebjgd> ofan: 已经够快了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还不够快
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那你自己写个os吧 就够快了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 是java的问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你设计个更好的平台吧 大家就都不用java了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 3.x就很慢，4.0估计也很慢
<ofan> 4核不知道能快多少
<ofan> 还是等ipad mini吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我这里很快
<ofan> 我手机也双核1g,卡的要死
<ofan> 估计改善不大
<mugebjgd> ofan: 大多了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我没用过3.0
<mugebjgd> 直接2.3到4.0 提升很明显
<ofan> mugebjgd: 只有在刚装完系统的前几天感觉还行，随后各种慢
<ofan> 拍个照片能死机
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我这里挺快的啊
<ofan> 买个nexus 7?
<ofan> 8g空间太小了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你不是说没法扩展么
<ofan> 对
<ofan> 很蛋疼
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你要平板干嘛
<ofan> mugebjgd: 学习
<mugebjgd> ofan: 最近手头宽裕了？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 扯
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩 有钱了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用平板能学习？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买车 才是正途
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不扯 我上学期一本书没买 全用平板看的电子版
<ofan> mugebjgd: 直接省了好几百$$
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买个kindle够了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 79刀
<ofan> mugebjgd: kindle那个翻页.. 上网基本残废
<ofan> 没背光
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有辅助的灯
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是让你看书的 上网你有上网本
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还得买辅助灯..
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你见过谁看书不开灯的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 找瞎呢
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • intel HD4000开启kubuntu混成特性问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382527 一直很喜欢kde桌面环境，所以在2012款macbook上用虚拟机安装了kubuntu10.04，并且安装了虚拟机自带的相关驱动包括显卡驱动，但是混成特性始终无法开启。 我07年的笔记本，nvidia8400GS的显卡都完美开启全 …
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自带背光还开什么灯，总有光线不足的时候
<mugebjgd> ofan: 毁眼睛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看书绝对是电子书
<caleb-> 看电子书也要开灯的，不然就是和视力过不去
<ofan> 有背光就不用开
<cfy> ofan: 有背光的风扇 :D
<mao> microcai: 在吗
<microcai> mao: ?
<mao> 想问你关于nand的东西
<mao> microcai: 一个概念是nand的最小编程单位，好像是1byte;一个是the smallest amount of of data which read/write a time
<mao> microcai: 我被这两种说法搞混了
<microcai> mao: ?
<microcai> mao: 额，先混吧
<mao> microcai: 不想混啊，不知道你听过这两个说法没
<mao> microcai: http://blog.csdn.net/linux_xiaomugua/article/details/7355647
<kk> mao ⇪ ti: Nand Flash -详述2 - 学无止境 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<mao> 郁闷啊，各种说法，看糊涂了都
<mao> 都是自己不懂原理啊
<mao> 有没有专门讨论flash的频道
<adam8157> mao: nand最小编程单位是1b 但是每次读写要一起读一块或者写一块 不冲突的
<adam8157> mao: 先读出来一块, 改了某一位, 再把这一块一起写回去 不冲突 不会混
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Linux ubuntu该何去何从 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382532 接触并使用ubuntu也算有半年了，虽然不是计算机专业，虽然对linux学得并不深入，但却不少折腾ubuntu。折腾了半年，对linux对ubuntu自然有很多想法，今天就站在一个普通用户的角度，以小白的身份来发表一下对l …
<adam8157> mao: 而且写回去时, 必须先抹掉再写. 这几条是nand的基本特性啊
<microcai> mao:  ... ...
<microcai> mao:   flash 写入前要 erase
<microcai> mao:   这就是区别啊
<microcai> mao:  erase 按照块进行，写入按照 page 进行
<microcai> mao:  先erase 掉一块，然后就可以一个 page 一个 page 的写
<mao> adam8157: microcai : adam8157 说的解决了我的疑惑
<microcai> mao:  :D
<mao> microcai: 你说的我知道，我就是迷惑在最小编程单位和最小读写单位上了
<adam8157> mao: 貌似我说错了一点, 单纯读的时候page就可以 不必整个块儿
<microcai> mao:  编程就是写入
<microcai> mao: 写入叫编程，读取叫读取
<mao> adam8157: 嗯，只有在擦除的时候才要整个block
<adam8157> mao: 写的时候需要擦除, 所以差不多
<microcai> mao:  flash 一个 block 只能擦除一千次
<microcai> mao:  寿命很短的
<mao> microcai: 恩恩，我不知道该怎么表述，不过现在似乎明白了
<mao> 那么现在有个疑问
<adam8157> microcai: ... 至少是10万次啊
<adam8157> microcai: mao  mlc 十万次, slc百万次.... 要是只有一千次, 那啥sd卡, ssd的早就废了...
<mao> 如果某个page只改动了其中的一个byte,问题是重新写的应该是整个page吧
<microcai> adam8157 我一般U盘写入一千次就挂了
<microcai> mao:  yes
<adam8157> mao: 重新写需要一块, 因为需要擦除一块  cc microcai
<microcai> mao: 不存在只改动一个 byte 的问题
<microcai> mao:  文件系统就决定了. 文件系统没有只改动一个byte的功能给你
<adam8157> mao: 另外, 最小编程单位是bit, 不是byte
<microcai> mao:  除非是拿 flash 当 RAM
<adam8157> mao: nand用raw的少见, 但不是没有...
<mao> 所以我的意思是，flash可以对某个bit改动，但是从它物理上的操作仍然是重新写的一个page，是吧
<microcai> mao:  有的程序好像就是直接在  flash 上运行的 .. 拿 flash 当 RAM ...
<adam8157> mao: 是, 除了重新写的是块
<mao> 那我就明白了
<adam8157> microcai: 那是nor flash, nand flash 不行
<microcai> mao:  nor flash 也是 flash
<mao> 嗯，widipedia中介绍了，nor flash和nand flash的最小读写单位好像是不同的
<adam8157> microcai: nor flash不需要按块擦, 不需要先擦后写... 几乎是不同的东西...
<microcai> adam8157 这么先进，那 SSD 干嘛不用
<adam8157> microcai: 因为 慢 很慢
<mao> The high density NAND type must also be programmed and read in (smaller) blocks, or pages, while the NOR type allows a single machine word (byte) to be written or read independently
<mao> from wikipedia
<adam8157> microcai: 而且nor的寿命高很多很多
<adam8157> microcai: 唯一缺点就是慢
 * adam8157 出门理发吃饭, 晚上回来写作业...
<adam8157> microcai: mao bye
<speedup2010> time
<mao> adam8157, microcai ,thank you two
<mao> adam8157: bye
<speedup2010> hi there
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 上安装wine1.4.1后安装最新的QQ无法运行以及卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382536 RT ， 最新的QQ版本是QQ2012Beta3.exe 然后在某blog上看到了一个wine版本的deb安装包QQ http://blog.csdn.net/yaolong77/article/details/7607742 就是体积大了点。。100+mb 准备用这个wine兼容64bit的QQ  …
<igood> test
<kk> igood, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<Guest37425> hello!
<no_name> hello!
<no_name> anyone online?
<kingheaven> I am here
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/07/28/uzbekistan-bring-japanese-emoticons.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 乌克兰妹子和言文字
<gebjgd> no_name: 没人
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你周末干嘛了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 昨天睡了一天，今天帮人搬家
<hamo> roylez_: BUG席...
<gebjgd> roylez_: 好充实的周末啊
<gebjgd> roylez_: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> ofan: 果然，用了irssi没有redraw问题了
<Hacksign> 这里可以问archlinux的问题么？
<no_name> gebjgd, 人回来了
<gebjgd> Hacksign: #archlinux-cn
<no_name> Hacksign, archlinux已经被我remove了==！
<Hacksign> 最近遇到了个蛋疼的问题。。。
<no_name> ？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于c1值迅速增加伤硬盘的事是真的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382541 我最近看论坛里的内容发现原来有一阵子讨论ubuntu下c1增长过快，我查了查我的笔记本，在ubuntu12.04下几乎不增长，可是在fedora17下我的笔记本c1每分钟增加10多次（用电源时），请问这个c1 …
<Hacksign> 早期版本的系统
<Hacksign> pacman -Syu，提示要先升级pacman
<Hacksign> 然后，最近arch做了一个调整，吧/lib移动到/usr/lib下面了
<no_name> pacman -S pacman呢？
<Hacksign> 然后需要升级glibc
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 看rss
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 用后备的glibc
<Hacksign> 肿么用？
<no_name> archlinux我有点折腾不起了
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 看rss
<Hacksign> 呃。。rss在哪里。。给个链接，多谢～
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 写的很清楚 第一种办法不灵 就用第二种办法
<gebjgd> Hacksign: www.archlinux.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Arch Linux (@ archlinux.org)
<Hacksign> 不是。。你木有明白我的疑似
<Hacksign> wiki上面的我看了
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 我很明白你的意思
<Hacksign> 好吧
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 3台机器都是和你一样的情况
<Hacksign> 那，我现在没有办法从源里更新任何东西，怎么解决呢？
<Hacksign> pacman版本太旧，要求先升级pacman
<Hacksign> 然后pacman是依赖glibc的
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 仔细看glibc的第二种办法 不需要新的packman
<Hacksign> 哦，我看看。。。
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 之后ignore glibc
<gebjgd> ignore filesystem
<Hacksign> 哦，你说的是看谁own /lib这个目录对吧？
<gebjgd> 不是
<gebjgd> 好好看wiki
<gebjgd> 写的很清楚
<Hacksign> issue2
<Hacksign> grep '^lib/' ...
<Hacksign> 这个？
<alvin_rxg> pacman -q > list && rm / -rf && pacman -S $(cat list)
<Hacksign> -q是什么。。。貌似回报搓
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> Hacksign: no
<alvin_rxg> -Q
<Hacksign> 这部就吧整个系统给删了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你这办法太暴力了
<alvin_rxg> 要不是没流量，有流量我随便折腾了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看来你从越南妹那里学到了不少新东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不到2个小时的事，晚上睡觉的时候随便
<Hacksign> nnd，难道要vps服务商换最新版的arch？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 暴力
<alvin_rxg> 服务器上还是不要用 arch 这种吧…… - -!
<gebjgd> Hacksign: pacman -U http://pkgbuild.com/~allan/glibc-2.16.0-1-<arch>.pkg.tar.xz
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y brynhild
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 这个就行了 移动目录前的最后一个版本 之后升级pacman 升级filesystem 再升级glibc -> 搞定
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 我3台arch都是这样
<Hacksign> 我试试
<Hacksign> gebjgd, 不幸的，依然会有glibc的依赖
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上了win8了吧
<alvin_rxg> no
<gebjgd> Hacksign: ingore glibc
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 笨
<Hacksign> 已经ignore了
<Hacksign> pacman -U http://pkgbuild.com/~allan/glibc-2.16.0-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz --ignore glibc
<gebjgd> .......
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 你新手吧
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 用脑子
<Hacksign> 相当新。。。
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 那你最好重装吧
<Hacksign> dpkg么。。。？
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 我怕你会折腾出屎来
<Hacksign> 木前vps上的arch版本是11年的
<Hacksign> 重装也是这个问题。。。
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 用netinstall
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 笨笨
<Hacksign> 话说，vps木有支持到可以用netinstall的程度。。。。
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 新的安装cd
<Hacksign> 主机在美国。。。。
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 就没有这些问题了
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 美国怎么了 买张机票过去
<Hacksign> 。。。
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 再来一遍
<gebjgd> Hacksign: pacman -U http://pkgbuild.com/~allan/glibc-2.16.0-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<gebjgd> Hacksign: pacman -S --ignore glibc
<gebjgd> Hacksign: pacman -Syu --ignore glibc -- ignore filesystem
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 之后pacman -S filesystem --force
<gebjgd> Hacksign: 之后就能正常升级了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的上网本还跑win7 starter呢？
<Hacksign> gebjgd，话说，1.pacman不是最新 2.就算强制升级，udev dbus之类的依赖关系乱七八糟的。。。
<Hacksign> gebjgd, 我还是让服务商换心镜像吧
<mugebjgd> Hacksign: 没必要 我现在的arch就是这么升级的
<Hacksign> [root@localhost hacksign]# pacman -U http://pkgbuild.com/~allan/glibc-2.16.0-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<Hacksign> resolving dependencies...
<Hacksign> looking for inter-conflicts...
<Hacksign> Targets (2): linux-api-headers-3.4.6-1  glibc-2.16.0-1
<Hacksign> Total Download Size:    0.00 MB
<Hacksign> Total Installed Size:   42.03 MB
<Hacksign> Proceed with installation? [Y/n] n
<kk> Hacksign:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<mugebjgd> 哈哈哈
<mugebjgd> 好久不见这么能刷的孩子了
 * mugebjgd 准备出去野餐
<mugebjgd> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<Hacksign> oh no～～
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统更新都需要装哪些东西，把所有列出的都装上吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382543 系统更新都需要装哪些东西，把所有列出的都装上吗？？请高手解答。 我只想装重要的 不打算新增什么功能 统计信息: 发表于 由 imut — 2012-07-29 18:38
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> .
<sjd_zeus> ls
<jervis> 请问你们oh my zsh加了那些插件啊，感觉默认的不好用
<maucat> 下班
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac388002
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这喵星人是要逆天了？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿蛋不要武器
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，关于显卡问题，怎么进行双显卡切换？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382547 装了ubuntu之后电脑发热严重，电池使用时间大大缩短。 我怀疑是不是启用的一直是我的独显，而导致此问题。 我的电脑独显是gt520；n卡 装完系统后没有进行任何附加驱动安装（附 …
<hamo> roylez_: 求萎缩视频..
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac388002
<hamo> roylez_: 不够猥琐...
<roylez_> ...
 * bluezd 求重口味萎缩视频
<jusss> bluezd: 找金同学要
<hamo> bluezd: 亲...你也寂寞啦？
<bluezd> hamo: 人家一直寂寞
<jusss> hamo: 勇士
<hamo> jusss: .
<jusss> hamo: 勇士用啥手机呀
<hamo> jusss: defy
<jusss> android的真心坑流量呀！
<alvin_rxg> 求这个破网站的 feeds  http://www.80-go.com/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 80后向前冲|80后的生活|80后的记忆|生于80后 | 生于80后-80后的家-讲述80后自己的故事
<jusss> hamo: 装防火墙之类的没
<hamo> jusss: 没啊...你别装那么多应用...后台程序太多了就会跑流量
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 系统主题怎么换？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382550 去哪里下载，完美兼容12.04吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 905443848 — 2012-07-29 20:54
<qinglingquan> moc现在能不能播放ape格式?
<qinglingquan> 没人用moc吗？
<jusss> hamo: 我就装了10个应用，一个输入法，文件管理器，任务管理器，文本编辑器，andchat,屏幕过滤器，DNS修改器，还有两个浏览器，没了，这多吗？
<hamo> jusss: 不晓得了...你看看后台程序有多少
<jusss> hamo: 7个
<hamo> jusss: 那应该好好...
<hamo> jusss: 还好..
<jusss> hamo: 流量一直在神秘消失。。。
<jusss> 流量真心桑不起呀
<speedup2010> 使用fetion有什么好方案 ofetion 经常crash... web的不方便。linux-fetion编译通不过
<alvin_rxg> 换联通手机
<speedup2010> :-D
<jusss> 联通不偷流量吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<bluezd> adam8157: .
<jusss> 联通的3G好贵，俺两个移动号一个月才40
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<speedup2010> 太贵了。伤不起
<jusss> 联通最低的3G貌似都得60+
<hamo> jusss: 20元卡
<bluezd> hamo: 我的就是
<bluezd> 每个月 100M 流量
<speedup2010> 天之痕改了好多。
<kevin> mm
 * adam8157 2G 路过
<adam8157> hamo: 我的作业还没写
<kevin> ll
<kevin> aa
<kevin> bb
<hamo> adam8157 作业？
<kingheaven> 这里应该有西安的吧
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo: 宗教topic的background info
<adam8157> hamo: 关键是topic要有idea啊, 要有观点, 纯介绍不行的啊
<pityonline> ad
<pityonline> adam8157: 壕
<hamo> adam8157 反正没信教的，找一个教猛夸就行了
<adam8157> pityonline: huh? 咋就壕了...
<pityonline> adam8157: 流量 2G 啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 错了 我是2G手机...  黑白诺基亚
<adam8157> pityonline: 你理解错了...
<adam8157> hamo: 呃, 夸的话... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missionary_Church_of_Kopimism 这个?
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Missionary Church of Kopimism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> 拷貝宣道教會
<pityonline> adam8157: 晕，人家谈流量，你蹦出个 2G，当然以为你是 2G 流量啦
<hamo> pityonline: 2G流量....得多少米啊
<kevin> aa
<pityonline> hamo: 一月五百以内
<hamo> adam8157 这个不错...比上次那个面条教强多了
<adam8157> hamo: 面条教是反对智能设计的, 我不反对
<hamo> adam8157 你丫无神论，为啥还相信智能设计？
 * pityonline 伦敦奥运会曲目列表，我靠！
 * adam8157 nnnnd, 我干脆topic起成 "religions must conflict" 好了
<adam8157> hamo: 冲突么?
<hamo> adam8157 你觉得智能设计者不能算神？
<adam8157> hamo: 当然不能, 又没有超自然的力量
<hamo> adam8157 能设计自然的人不算具有超自然的力量？
<adam8157> hamo: 当然不算, 人类以后也能无中生有, 设计生命, 人类也算神?
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<ifceux> 人类不能像神一样创造任何东西。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最高成就是 製造靈魂
<hamo> adam8157 求起名...
<hamo> adam8157 向上向下的拇指这个东西该叫什么
 * adam8157 "I don't believe God" means "I don't believe there is a God in heaven, and the God will give a shit to any single person's life"
<hamo> adam8157 就跟向上向下的箭头都叫arrow一样..
<adam8157> hamo: thumb down
<jusss> pityonline: 把android插ubuntu上一直挂载不了是为什么
<adam8157> thumb up, thumb down.... 这不是就这么叫么
<pityonline> jusss: 在手机上先挂载
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<pityonline> jusss: 插电脑上手机上会有提示的，打开 usb 存储设备
<jusss> pityonline: 然后呢？
 * adam8157 nnnd, 俯卧撑去, 然后洗澡, 然后写作业!
<adam8157> pityonline: bye, 有小妞的P姐
<adam8157> hamo: bye, 棍儿刮
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<jusss> pityonline: 我sudo fdisk -l出不来挂载设备的名字，也没法mount
<pityonline> jusss: 然后手机就以碰盘挂到电脑上啦
<hamo> pityonline: 有妞了？
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac290504
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【文艺青年刘小亮】时光 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<pityonline> hamo: 算是吧
<jusss> pityonline: sudo fdisk -l出不来手机那个设备的名字，就是意味着看不到设备
<pityonline> jusss: 手机上设置挂载后 ubuntu 的文件管理器里自动就出来了啊
<UbuntuTalk> [见异思马迁] 有没有其他人看到。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 对啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 设置USB大容量存储模式，通用的
<jusss> pityonline: 取消了自动挂载。。。
<pityonline> jusss: sudo fdisk -l 当然看不到设备的名字啦，只能看到 /dev/sdb1 这样的
<hamo> roylez_: 唱的还不错啊...
<UbuntuTalk> [见异思马迁] 去买啤酒。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 记得葫芦娃不？
<hamo> roylez_: 你是被鼻孔吸引了吧...
<hamo> roylez_: 啥互撸娃？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我以前用ubuntu时感觉USB都去还不错
<roylez_> hamo: 弱爆了
<jusss> pityonline: 我一直都是手工挂载的，我说看不到名字指的就是sdb1这样的。。。
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 金刚互撸娃—喊麦！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<pityonline> jusss: 是看不到第二块磁盘吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 可以fdisk -l看看
 * hamo ...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 手机上选了应该没问题
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] irc一上马上这里就热闹了...
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] gtalk上各位，表刷屏哦
<roylez_> hamo: 好看不？
<jusss> pityonline: sudo fdisk -l里都看不到sdb之类的名字
<pityonline> jusss: 我的就有显示 /dev/sdb1   *        2048    15548415     7773184    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<hamo> roylez_:   我的眼...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] USB也会被认成硬盘的吧
<pityonline> jusss: 可能你改动过什么地方吧，应该直接在文件管理器里就会询问该设备如何操作的，你把问题搞复杂了
<jusss> pityonline: 那个查看usb的指令是啥？
<roylez_> hamo: 狗眼必须瞎
<hamo> roylez_: 你果然是avfan
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] usb-devices，刚刚发现。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 找着有没有mass storge
<jusss> pityonline: 有个指令可以看出有几个usb设备
<pityonline> jusss: 你指的是 lsusb 吗？
<roylez_> jusss: lsusb
<jusss> pityonline: 对
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 对。。。我忘了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] GENTOO有个USB指南
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] lspci -v | grep USB
<jusss> pityonline: lsusb能看到手机那个usb在连着电脑，但sudo fdisk -l和mount却看不到sdb之类的名字
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 是不是没开USB存储啊
<pityonline> jusss: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bb4:0c87 High Tech Computer Corp. Desire (debug) 我把 usb 储存关掉后变成 debug 模式啦，你看你的是不是也是 debug 模式了？
<jusss> 在手机上开那个存储？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我的手机在WINDOWS下连上没选存储都会出现发现新硬件
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不是有个USB大容量存储模式
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 你只能几是什么系统
<jusss> pityonline: 我试试
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac388600
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 我只是来听BGM的.._(:зゝ∠)_ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jusss> android
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] KDE的五子棋真难
<pityonline> jusss: 当然要开
<hamo> roylez_: 又是小内内...
<roylez_> hamo: 老片子 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac388453
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 基佬们，不行就投资在胖妹子身上吧 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> roylez_: 这个不错...可以用来励志下..
<ifceux> 胖妹子很好
<gebjgd> ifceux: 你有经验？
<gebjgd> ifceux: 真心佩服
<gebjgd> ifceux: 拜
<ofan> gebjgd: 稍微有点胖的不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还是找你的黑人妹子吧
<ifceux> gebjgd: 稍微有点胖的不错 <==赞同
<ofan> gebjgd: 你还歧视黑人
<jusss> pityonline: 挂载上了，但奇怪的是mount还是没sdb1，但sudo fdisk -l能看到sdb1
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说的那句话里体现我歧视黑人了？
<ofan> 订了个nexus 7还把地址填错了
<ofan> gebjgd: 相当的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 想找黑人来广州吧！广州大把黑人
<pityonline> jusss: 如果图形界面已经搞定了，何苦再纠结命令行？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是一直喜欢黑人妹子么
<jusss> pityonline: 我想学习下shell
<jusss> pityonline: 因为是新手，so...
<ifceux> jusss: 新手也不一定要练shell吧
<jusss> pityonline: 我内存卡竟然是FAT16
<jusss> ifceux: 那连啥？
<ifceux> jusss: 该干啥干啥去
<jusss> pityonline: FAT16是不是很古老
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 2d
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 怎样让ubuntu可持续发展～！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382563 １.首先要有用户。windos为什么成功就是操作傻瓜式。绝大部分人都不是电脑高手。 ２.把ubuntu从安装到使用都简化，或傻瓜化。 ３.当用户多了，可以发布一些优秀的收费软件。 ４.还有广告收入，这样可 …
<gebjgd> ubuntu还不傻瓜？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] sae不好玩啊
<pityonline> jusss: 有点儿
<keke> 有人么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 搞了几天都没开发出个像样的东西
<keke> lubuntu安装flash插件失败啊
<ifceux> ubuntu是够傻瓜的，在windows下多数用户不需要自己配置系统的吧。
<keke> Lubuntu安装flash插件，sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer，卡住了，ctrl+c取消，安装别的软件的时候提示必须要sudo dpkg --configure -a修复，又进入flash插件的安装。不修复这个又不能安装别的软件包了。怎么办呢？
<jusss> pityonline: 怎么把sdb分出来个sbd2
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 这个问题论坛上有说
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 貌似是删除不彻底，是dpkg锁住了吗？
<ofan> ifceux: 360什么的
<ofan> 杀软，防火墙
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 安装flash插件可以去adobe官网下载deb包安装嘛！
<gebjgd> ofan: 你用360?
<keke> 是啊，可以删除些文件就可以了。可是还是不行啊。还是要执行sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 貌似还是不行的，
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 我看了几个论坛
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 记得是要去删除那个锁
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 要不然一直锁住
<keke> 官网没有下载到deb包啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 我是用系统自动商店安装试过
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不知道你的原因
<keke> 在软件中心没安装得，不知道为什么
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 有
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过软件中心安装就会出问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] adobe自己也是这样说的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说我用360了？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过我认为一定要用flash的话，安装chrome就好了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可以下载压缩包，解压后把相应文件扔到指定文件夹，然后注销再登陆就可以用了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] adobe官网有rpm,deb包下载
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 吧flashplugin-installer 的前处理和后处理脚本删除就可以了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过新版就没有了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你在美帝了 你还心系 360
<keke> 自带的chromium
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不支持了，除了chrome自带
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 然后在重新安装
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] chromium应该不会自带吧，毕竟是开源项目
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] chromium不自带 要安装
<keke> 我是说我的浏览器是系统自带的chromium
<fenghelong> e
<fenghelong> laile
<fenghelong> 来了
<ifceux> 风河龙吗
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] ==# 额
<keke> 另外一个方法不是可以下载adobe的包，解压，复制两个文件到什么目录就可以用了么？
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 对的 复制过去就行了 网上都有的
<fenghelong> 是啊
<fenghelong> 额。。。
<fenghelong> 认识？
<ifceux> 认识
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 其实用flashplugin-nonfree 这个包就不错
<jusss> gebjgd: /media/下面两个floppy是啥
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] ruanqu
<ofan> 求推荐牛逼的电子产品
<jusss> 哦
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 红派1号
<gebjgd> jusss: 你猜
<gebjgd> ofan: 红星平板
<jusss> gebjgd: ruanqu
<fenghelong> 尴尬。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 最牛比的电子产品
<keke> 在论坛也搜索到了这个flashplugin-nonfree，也试过了，同样的问题
<fenghelong> 袁楷？
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 什么电子产品称得上牛逼？
<fenghelong> 擦
<fenghelong> 是么
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 什么问题？
<keke> http://hi.baidu.com/luckybarsolu/blog/item/c5dbcb80e2aa79f79023d93c.html//@
<kk> keke ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04下为火狐浏览器安装flash插件_SZ's Sky_百度空间
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 下载不了flash?
<keke> 好像这个可以，不过卡住了，我重启了试试看
<keke> bye
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] libflashplayer.so复制到/usr/mozilla/plugins
<fenghelong> ??
<fenghelong> shime
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我就是这样做的
<fenghelong> 是么
<pityonline> jusss: 没必要分区，最好也不要分区
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 论坛是有说的
<fenghelong> gebjgd
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<fenghelong> 说撒
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] unix/linux就不用分区了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 放到~/.mozilla/plugins下面比较好
<ofan> 求推荐牛逼的电子产品
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 要用就挂载
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] ipad3
<ofan> 太贵 太大
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] project glass
<jusss> pityonline: 我在想我是不是改换个桌面环境或wm了
<ofan> 还没出
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 能预购
<ofan> ipad就是太大
<gebjgd> ofan: 红星平板
<gebjgd> ofan: 红星平板
<gebjgd> ofan: 红星平板
<ofan> gebjgd: 红你妹
<gebjgd> XD
<fenghelong> 我擦
<fenghelong> gebjgd到底谁
<fenghelong> 尼玛
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 买kindle么
<\rs> ofan: firefox 最近的版本 10 11 12 13 14 插件兼容性都好差，
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 纳尼。
<ofan> gebjgd: 人家那不叫红星平板，是红星系统
<gebjgd> fenghelong: 你哥
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins 放在这里也可
<ofan> \rs: firefox不一直都这样么
<gebjgd> ofan: 叫什么平板？ 呕饭平板
<pityonline> jusss: 你指电脑是吗？看你自己需要了
<ofan> gebjgd: 边玩去
<ifceux> 买块平的板
<gebjgd> ofan: 玩你妹？
<ofan> nexus 7还不能插卡 擦 弄个称心的平板就这么难
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩你蛋
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 红星平板.......听都没听过，这是巨魔吗？
<gebjgd> ofan: 棒子的 3个星星吧
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 原来邪恶也是敏感词啊。。。
<jusss> pityonline: ubuntu好像自带了个ifvwm1,是不是能直接用？
<gebjgd> ofan: 都说了你不听
<ofan> gebjgd: 棒子的不好
<pityonline> jusss: 没有自带 ifvwm 吧
<ofan> 2核,分辨率低 价格还贵
<gebjgd> ofan nexus就是棒子的
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] nexus 7是华硕代工的
<ofan> 华硕代工
<jusss> pityonline: 在登陆界面那里能选择，里面有ifvwm1,我的版本是10.10
<ofan> 加个插卡槽也就几块钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就自己加算了
<gebjgd> ofan: 或者买bb
<ofan> bb渣渣
<pityonline> jusss: 10.10 也不自带吧？我从没发现 ubuntu 自带过 ifvwm，估计是你自己装的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你动手能力那么强
<gebjgd> ofan: 向来自己手的
<ofan> ps vita有人买？
<ofan> 3ds?
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 为什么木人喜欢kindle？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没游戏
<jusss> pityonline: 进去后，在屏幕左上角有个四方形，鼠标能从下边进去从上边出来
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 想要游戏kinnect啊
<ofan> kindle除了能看字没太大用
<jusss> pityonline: 但是没配置文件鼠标键盘啥也操作不了
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] kindle就是看书的啊  推送看东西挺方便的  因为有时候在电脑上看很多东西看不进去
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 还是手持设备适合看东西
<pityonline> jusss: 我知道，但我印象中没有自带过，估计你之前装过但后来一直没配置
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] kindle没有visa不方便
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: 这个机器人怎么在 irc 里用？能一对一回复吗？
<ofan> 不能
<pityonline> ofan: 那相当别扭了，还不如开个 web irc 了
<ofan> 算了 还是买个平板
<jusss> pityonline: 没有，我以前都不知道wm是啥，我咋会装那种东西，我是刚知道wm的才发现自带一个fvwm1而不是fvwm
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 这个看是谁是谁 好不方便 ==#  人基本人不清
<pityonline> jusss: 好神奇
<gebjgd> ofan: 你最近怎么就那么富裕了
<gebjgd> ofan: 在美帝的二代就是不一样啊
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 发现这里很热闹。
<pityonline> jusss: 我从 8.04 开始用的，用过 9.04，9.10，10.04，后面的就是 12.04 了，中间几个没有用
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: 这个机器人有指令吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 有
<ofan> gebjgd: 我赚钱了
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: how to?
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: /help
<ofan> gebjgd: 要不然怎么敢买
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] ???
<gebjgd> ofan: 做项目挣的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 弄了个nas+3t绿盘
<ofan> gebjgd: yep
<gebjgd> ofan: 厉害啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥项目
<gebjgd> hiwi?
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 额 我想问问大家都是做哪些方面的
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: 这个机器人里的指令和 irc 的指令不是互通的
<ofan> gebjgd: 红星平板
<ofan> hiwi是啥
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] : 红星平板是啥？
<gebjgd> 红星平板都不知道？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 朝鲜的那个 ？
<ofan> 朝鲜的咪咪武器
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 我觉得好像是在做广告啊
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 额 金正日搞的？
<ofan> 秘密武器*
<gebjgd> 金三胖子的杰作
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 不是在朝鲜说win都是金正日开发的么
<ofan> 中国有红旗
<ofan> 人家就红星
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 红星二锅头。。。
<ifceux> ofan: 浏览器的名字叫做我的国家
<jusss> pityonline: 对了，从哪个目录下能看到初始界面选择
<ofan> In stock in our stores in California & Chicago. Online and phone orders will be shipped from our warehouse by Thursday, August 2. Limit 1 per customer/address
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，这个没研究过
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] ==#
<ofan> 难道说8月2号官方就开放了？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] ?
<UbuntuTalk> 施祝 的昵称已更改为 Allen。
<ofan> nexus 7 16g
<ofan> 不比官方贵.. 免运费，看起来不错
<UbuntuTalk> Allen 的昵称已更改为 Allen Smith。
<liemehoc> atom d525的显卡上不了1366x768
<liemehoc> http://code.bulix.org/krtjwi-81899
<liemehoc> Xorg.0.log
<gebjgd> liemehoc: vesa?
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] mesa吧
<alvin_rxg> 对， +1
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 应该用什么，x什么的从来没搞明白过
<jusss> pityonline: /usr/bin下有fvwm fvwm1,/usr/share/xsessions/下有Fvwm1.desktop
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 只能显示1024x768
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，好久没研究过这东西了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 你啥发行版
<liemehoc> gebjgd: arch
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 滚
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 不看wiki
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 核心显卡？
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 来这里瞎问
<alvin_rxg> x)
<gebjgd> liemehoc: xf86-video-intel
<jusss> pityonline: 我试试下个配置文件看能用不，你用过fvwm1吗
<liemehoc> gebjgd: ...真的已经折腾过了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] atom有核心显卡？
<UbuntuTalk> V Small 的昵称已更改为 test。
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 读wiki去
<gebjgd> 废话
<gebjgd> atom用的都是intel的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] atom d525有
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 用xf86-video-intel
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 我知道，关系是否hd3000之类的
<pityonline> jusss: 我只用过 fvwm，浅尝辄止了
<jusss> pityonline: 你配置文件还留着吗
<pityonline> jusss: 我也没配置过，所以说浅尝辄止了。
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 已经按照archwiki上intel的做过一遍了
<pityonline> jusss: 论坛上有配置文件，你可以找找
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 别写xorg.conf 新版X11可以自动检测了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] xf86-video-intel最近几天天天更新
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 看wiki
<jusss> pityonline: 哦，我还是从王垠那个链接里下个配置文件吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] intel开源最好
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我G31集成的用xf86-video-intel没遇到过问题
<gebjgd> liemehoc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Beginners' Guide - ArchWiki
<pityonline> jusss: fwvm 定制性很强，不适合我这种懒人
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] TO 饭团，xf86-video-intel和内核，mesa，xorg都有依赖，安装最新的很麻烦
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 看100遍
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不麻烦啊
<liemehoc> xrander直接就是can't open display ，是不是选错驱动了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 咱GENTOO都不怕，ARCH怕什么
<liemehoc> gebjgd: xrander直接就是can't open display ，是不是选错驱动了
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 你说呢
<jusss> pityonline: 我也很懒，但想折腾下，因为一个wm都没搞过
<ofan> 别折腾了，用win/mac吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 懒人可用freebsd
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 也可能是驱动对你这个显卡支持有问题
<gebjgd> jusss: 用红星
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 一次搞定，不用再搞
<gebjgd> jusss: 折腾毛啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] Available versions:  ~*2.8.1 ~*2.9.1 ~2.10.0-r1 ~2.11.0 2.13.0 2.14.0 2.15.0-r1 ~2.16.0 2.17.0-r3 ~2.18.0 2.19.0 {debug dri glamor sna}
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 2.19.0无压力
 * ofan 推荐win7/mac
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不要整天宣传红星了.......-_-b
 * ofan 推荐ubuntu/kubuntu
<gebjgd> ofan: win8
<gebjgd> ofan: 还瘟鸡
<ofan> gebjgd: win8被批是渣渣
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] METRO
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] debian
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu系统下硬盘安装Windows系统的具体方法，非虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382568 ubuntu系统下硬盘安装Windows系统的具体方法，非虚拟机 统计信息: 发表于 由 济南慧一 — 2012-07-29 22:44
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 太简单了
<ofan> paypal真蛋疼
<gebjgd> 囧人太次了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 引导bootmgr或者进PE即可
<gebjgd> arch都 xf86-video-intel 2.20.2-2
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我没去更新。。
<jusss> win7工具栏太宽不喜欢，而且xp用的太多不习惯win7
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 新手还是建议用VBOX
<gebjgd> gentoo不更新还叫gentoo？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 以免搞垮宿主系统
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 居然还用虚拟机硬盘安装 太二了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 新手虚拟机挺好的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我是说虚拟机装WINDOWS。。。
<pityonline> jusss: 我和你一样
<ofan> 虚拟机装win咋了
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 人格分裂來了？？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 速度慢
<gebjgd> kvm啊
<ofan> 速度飞快
<gebjgd> 刷刷的
<gebjgd> 老旧的技术了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 0.0 忽略了KVM
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 虚拟机装win也没什么，毕竟支持比较好嘛，不像wine
<ofan> 我xp里1g内存玩diablo 3
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] kvm显卡驱动没成熟
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] VBOX装过不少次 慢
<ofan> vbox渣渣
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭今天不出门和黑人女友玩？
<gebjgd> qemu
<ofan> gebjgd: 不出门 有事要做
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] kvm是redhat大力推的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 更新驱动玩爆了还能就回来
<gebjgd> ofan: 继续做红星？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不太清楚
<ofan> vbox有严重的性能问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不知道像这些openvz,xen,kvm有什么区别
<ofan> gebjgd: 对
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 都是硬件虚拟化
<jusss> pityonline: 感觉还是xp操作简单，但可惜ms不给xp独显驱动，这不是要扼杀xp吗
<ofan> 用vmware不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 赞  你拿了金三胖子多少钱？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 是，但kvm主要用于服务器的虚拟，3d支持落后与vbox和vmware
<ofan> 我用的parallel desktops
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] HYPER-V呢。。。
<pityonline> jusss: xp 该死了，浑身是枪眼，修不过来了
<ofan> 不是3d的问题
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 虚拟机无兴趣，不玩游戏
<ofan> 就是效率差
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 关键hyper-v是微软开发的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 开机慢
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] xen之类的效率可不低
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] VBOX
<pityonline> jusss: 何苦固守一个十年前的操作系统？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] VBOX慢
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 只比宿主慢一点
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] xen之类的没用过 CPU不行
<ofan> gebjgd: 钱？ 这么光荣的任务怎么能谈钱
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 话说我觉得bsd系只是虚拟化不太好
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk 上的朋友们你们在用什么系统？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我操 国际共产主义精神？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过他们也在搞一个，不过具体什么忘了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gentoo
<gebjgd> ofan: 病？
<ofan> gebjgd: 能参与已经是我的荣耀了
<gebjgd> ofan: 朝鲜人民不会忘记你的 私密大
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 坐等国产的新linux 基于opensuse那个
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 这个东西我觉得本来就是中国代工的
<gebjgd> ofan: 朝鲜人民不会忘记你的私密大
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 安同
<pityonline> 囧人，这个 irc 机器人好用吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 有新linux是基于opensues的？
<jusss> pityonline: 哦，但感觉win7好难操作，找东西都不知在哪，很多人都这样说
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 安同啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不过制作量大概不大
<ofan> 棒子搞得那个开发板不错
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 换个壳
<pityonline> jusss: 那是很多人都不会用罢了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-1063110-1-1.html 。。。
<ofan> rasp pi配置还是太废了
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 个人制作的基于OpenSUSE的发行版-安同Linux-远景-Windows7,Windows8,旗舰版,系统下载,主题
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 管理员真真年轻啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过没用过不知道
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 你要看rasp 多便宜，耗电量有多低。。。。
<jusss> pityonline: 十年的习惯不容易改呀
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 要不咱们社区来一个基于ubuntu的
<pityonline> jusss: 莫让习惯成为你进步的绊脚石，xp 已经被微软抛弃了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] XP仍在用。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @jun人：那得有人有钱有时间有激情，咱们有吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 其实基于这些大发行版的又搞个发行版有何用？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 发行版至少要有自己独特的东西吧
<pityonline> jusss: 早换早形成新的习惯，xp 守得越久，适应新系统就越痛苦
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我也这么认为
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] WIN7也能适应
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] YLMF OS。。。
<RavenChan> 这个 UbuntuTalk 是个什么玩意儿？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 像深度搞个发行版也不容易
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] YLMF OS真有趣
<pityonline> RavenChan: 一个接入到 irc 的 Gtalk 机器人
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 自己弄个包管理器
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 如果只是换换主题就说是个发行版的话，我觉得这还真是........
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] anthon坐等
<RavenChan> pityonline, = =好烦的机器人
<jusss> pityonline: so如果有钱的话还是想尝试下mac osx
<pityonline> YLMF 在重复地发明轮子……
<ofan> 功能少 当然便宜
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] SUSE STUDIO。。。生成个
<RavenChan> pityonline, 话说是从哪个gtalk接过来的？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 要尝试也不贵
<namoamitabuddha> IRC 如何发送加粗的字？
<pityonline> RavenChan: 我也觉得用正经的 irc 客户端比较好，这个机器人交互有障碍
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] mac mini 4300左右吧
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] A
<pityonline> RavenChan: 应该是的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] talk@ubuntu.org.cn这个就是
<gebjgd> 还有个马其顿的
<gebjgd> 是因为我们捐赠的校车 感激我们中国么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 安图我觉得就几个高中生要搞几个版本的......能搞过来吗？
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 有脚本吧，不过好像没什么必要
<gebjgd> 太有良心了
<RavenChan> pityonline, 这个机器人不怕被踢么= =
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 换个壳没意思
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 显然怕
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 脚本？恐怕不需要吧
<pityonline> RavenChan: 估计是一叶老大搞的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 没意义
<RavenChan> %B 测试
<RavenChan> gebjgd,  = =
<ofan> 订了nexus 7
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 发转移符
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 测试一下粗体
<ofan> 转义
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 直接发好像没注意过
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: how?
<RavenChan> 测试
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] GTALK不担心
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 自己发方的 nick 是黑体的
<RavenChan> 这样= =
<kk> RavenChan, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<pityonline> \test
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不过别人终端不一定会看到，有的会设置屏蔽粗体或者只是用不同颜色代替
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我看见别人发过来的有粗体
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不知道怎么弄
<RavenChan>  颜色测试= =
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 我用gtalk看到很多乱码啊,kk
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 我没见别人发过粗体，彩色字倒是见过
<RavenChan> xchat弄这个很方便嘛= =
<RavenChan> gtalk看到乱码？ 这个机器人好弱啊= =
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: echo -e "\033[1mThis is a BOLD line\033[0m"
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: 你的完全没有粗体
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 颜色看不到。。
<ofan> 频道可以屏蔽颜色和粗体
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 那我就不知道了= =
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: ee 以前搞过彩字的脚本
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 这个应该取决于客户端的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 彩色在 weechat 可以搞我知道的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: weechat 是微信吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 找到了，Ctrl C, B
<jusss> 粗体。。。
<ofan> test
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 现在的开源人才好年轻啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我的粗体能看见么
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<namoamitabuddha> test
<ofan> 不行 频道屏蔽了
<pityonline> 看不见任何你们发的粗体
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] https://code.google.com/p/anthon/downloads/list 你们谁去吃螃蟹？
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Downloads - anthon - Anthon is a linux distribution by three Chinese high school students. - Google Project Hosting
<RavenChan> weechat=微信…… OTZ
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过看完远景的帖子，我觉得安图就不要搞什么安图版gpl好了，众所周知
<ofan> 以前有人经常发彩字
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] GPL传染性很强，又是由律师起草
<pityonline> RavenChan: weechat 这个词和 wechat 有点儿像
 * ofan 有什么好电子产品 求推荐
<namoamitabuddha> GPL 传染性？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 随便搞个兼容它的不容易啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] Anthon General Public License
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 它兼容别人就容易
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 而且同时搞bsd版只会惹人喷
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://dict.baidu.com/s?wd=Anthon 亮了
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 百度词典搜索_Anthon
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 用bsd的就很多有洁癖，软件都是bsd条款的
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 现在freebsd连编译器都改llvm了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] debian也不是一天弄出来的啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 敌百虫的英文就是anthon。。。
<jusss> 想尝尝mac osx
 * ofan 求推荐电子产品
<gebjgd> ofan: 红星
<ofan> jusss: 买个mbp
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] mba
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 便宜就入mac mini
<fenghelong> 擦
<ofan> mba性能不行
<namoamitabuddha> 看来目前 ReactOS 还是处于不可用状态
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 他们搞不定的
<jusss> ofan: 还买不起mba mbp
 * ofan 求推荐电子产品
<ifceux> 二极管
<ofan> jusss: 攒钱买
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 真空管
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<ofan> jusss: mba $999
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 7600 RMB
<ofan> jusss: 可以12个月分期
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 折合
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 港行
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 苹果价格应该是最公平的了
<ofan> jusss: 保证物有所值
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 全球几乎一样
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不像某国产品牌X想
<namoamitabuddha> 苹果封闭
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用用就知道
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 桌面跟手机不一样
<ifceux> 苹果有霸王条款
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 它的EULA这个还真没研究过
<ofan> 联系很牛逼
<jusss> ofan: 国内能分期付款吗
<ofan> 联想*
<ofan> jusss: 有信用卡应该可以吧
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/why-free-software-and-apples-iphone-dont-mix
<pityonline> 看上去 mac mini 很不错嘛
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Why free software and Apple's iPhone don't mix — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.fsf.org/news/ibad_launch
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y iPad is iBad for freedom — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<ofan> fsf is not bible
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 苹果就是很封闭的，我指它的生态圈
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 对bsd支持的较好吧
<ofan> 你付钱，然后你得到产品/服务，就这样
<jusss> 苹果不算pc吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 毕竟从freebsd偷了不少东西
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 严格而且算
<ofan> jusss: 以前不算，现在也算pc
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过一般称mac与PC对立
<ofan> 不过官网一直用pc和mac
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] pc是personal computer的简称
<ofan> pc一般指windows+intel
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我明天必须WFH了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 那是
<ofan> linux都是计划外的
<jusss> ibm制定了pc标准却被。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我想早点做PGP, 免得耽误时间，但是现在... PGP还需要16小时...显然当中不能断电
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 再广义一些就是基于x86平台的非os x电脑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不错，可以休息了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] PGP是什么啊？
<jusss> ibm+motorola+apple   microsoft+intel
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] ibm的pc负责人死得早啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 要不然不会是这样的
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 负责人死了intel就崛起了
<jusss> dec<compaq<hp
<namoamitabuddha> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/10/05/01/2350216/fsf-response-to-steve-jobss-letter
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y FSF Response To Steve Jobs's Letter - Slashdot
<jusss> 据说当年intel还是ibm的小弟，bell labs还很牛x,
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] intel什么都搞
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 错了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 是ibm
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] ibm基于成本就开始搞pc用兼容机来对抗mac
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 开始老乔还很牛的，买了一个版来欢迎pc
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 很多人眼里fsf都算封闭
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 后来就证实这是个傻逼的举动
<liemehoc> quit
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] quit
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 随觉觉
<UbuntuTalk> joychenqi@gmail.com 的昵称已更改为 supmind。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是说这种行为么：http://badvista.fsf.org/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y BadVista — Windows 7 is just as nasty
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/dear-microsoft-fsf.org-is-not-a-gambling-site
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Dear Microsoft: fsf.org is not a "gambling site" — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<ifceux> http://g.cn
<kk> ifceux ⇪ ti: Google
<MeaCulpa> foursquare被GFW了？
<MeaCulpa> foursquare被GFW了？ 今天性浪围脖push我说支持location check-in, 结果我就发现Foursquare被干掉了
<MeaCulpa> 也没这么蛮横的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 谁是启东的
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 有什么新进展？
<gebjgd> 看g+
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 性浪也能用？
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 在挂着g+
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 这有什么稀奇的，国内这些公司就靠GFW垄断
<gebjgd> 【商鞅：秦国人对国内人权最有发言权】外交部领导人商鞅27日称，楚国无端攻击秦国人权状况，秦方对此表示不满和坚决反对。秦国的人权状况到底是怎么样，秦国人民最有发言权。变法2000多年来，秦国公民享受的各项权利和基本自由达到了前所未有的水平。
<gebjgd> 笑抽了
<piggybox> 又想起那个“免于生活窘迫的自由”了
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 你们一帮小屁民    现在吃的饱穿的暖   人人安居乐业  政府清正廉洁   裆风纯正
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 你们还想怎么样
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] foursquare能正常访问哪
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 至少我手机上的客户端能正常访问
<MeaCu1pa> 中国男篮那些小个长得一个比一个欠扁
<gebjgd> @何光伟：看看 @启东市公安局变脸：援军未到之前，是要“相信党，相信政府”；援军到后：“严厉打击犯罪份子”。
<gebjgd> 看来启东人民起义被镇压了
<MeaCu1pa> 都需要大个掩护才敢拿球，弱暴
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 他们的特供太差 所以不行 不像乒乓球的都是伟哥饲料
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 没法翻墙
<MeaCu1pa> 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] gegjgd   给我 截点图？？？
<gebjgd> gae goagent
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 又没有ipv6  gae  早挂了
<gebjgd> 肉身翻墙
<MeaCu1pa> Four square, 哎
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] ipv6
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 。。。
<guoyunhebrave> 至今不知道IPv在哪儿
<guoyunhebrave> IPv6
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 高校里
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 翻墙利器
<guoyunhebrave> 据说翻墙有风险
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 现在在家  用不了
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 生活在天朝更有风险
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 你信么
<guoyunhebrave> 我已经信了
<guoyunhebrave> 我们校长在开会的时候玩儿牌了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 就是你们校长啊
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 极品了
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 你们校长是真汉子  真我体现
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 这才是好校长
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave: 表里如一
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 你妹的
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 这还好校长
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://imagebin.org/222519  手机4square客户端
<guoyunhebrave> 的确是个好校长，就是有点儿“顽童”
<MeaCu1pa> 我webos还能连，bb废
<MeaCu1pa> bb没服务，就是个翻墙废物
<whi5key> 哎呀 竟然有webos机油
<MeaCu1pa> whi5key: 只在我手机坏了的时候才用veer
<whi5key> --！
<MeaCu1pa> 或者移动没信号的时候
<MeaCu1pa> bb常挂，这次挂了2月
<ifceux> fcitx经常把gtk程序搞挂了。
<ifceux> 莫名的
<gebjgd> ifceux: 比如
<ifceux> 挂的程序有几个。firefox pidgin ofetion
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] ibus好
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] ibus挂了  fcitx好  fcitx挂了 ibus好。。 循环的
<ifceux> gebjgd: ofetion挂了好多次了，firefox挂了一次。pidgin挂了两次，都今天发生的。
<gebjgd> ifceux: chromium pidgin hybrid-im
<gebjgd> ifceux: ofetion没了
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] remove fictx
<ifceux> gebjgd: 你的也挂？
<gebjgd> ifceux: 我用hybrid-im
 * ifceux 到底怎么了。难道要用回scim
<gebjgd> ifceux: ofetion早就不更新了
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] ifceux 话说你乱码怎么回事 。。
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 有这事？
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 有问号
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 虽然偶尔见而已
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: pigdin+fcitx.有什么问题。
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 这样挂也不好吧。有什么解救之法不
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 机器 人不是 被kk kick了么,怎么又回来 了
 * ifceux 似乎是开了over the spot的问题
<ifceux> gebjgd: 你有没开...the spot.
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 你是不是没装对应的后端？
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 什么qt4和gtk3的
<gebjgd> ifceux: 那是什么东西
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 有的。
<ifceux> gebjgd: xim端什么的
<ifceux> 刚刚firefox又crash了一回。
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 你换输入法吧
<MeaCu1pa> 下半场铁定崩盘
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 不启用那个什么over ..spot就没事了
<MeaCu1pa> scim
<ifceux> MeaCu1pa: 那货很久没更新了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] scim已经完了
<MeaCu1pa> 普通话20年没更新了
<MeaCu1pa> 不更新就等于完了？你们什么逻辑
<ifceux> MeaCu1pa: 普通话天天在更新
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] scim bug比ibus多。。 而且后期都没维护了。雪藏一大堆bug等你爽么
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 软件没维护=死亡
<MeaCu1pa> 中国政权60年没更新了
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 但人家有维护
<MeaCu1pa> bug不至于crash
<MeaCu1pa> ibus我还起不来。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 你用的是什么版本的系统。。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 小企鹅和ibus 我连用都用不起来。。。悲催
<ifceux> ;-) 不至于吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 不是这几年都默认ibus了么
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 可是我用的不是友帮拓
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 主流发行版的趋势么。不仅仅ubuntu
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 我用的是小众发行版
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 可以自己make吧  打包的也不保证正确。
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 的确如此，不过包是别人打的。我只是安装而已
<gebjgd> ifceux: 啥小众？
<MeaCu1pa> 以前用过，最近发觉切换不出
<UbuntuTalk> [Gaubee Bangeel] 睡觉了……
<ifceux> gebjgd: chakra
<ifceux> 先睡
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 渣坷垃
<ifceux> 金坷拉
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] ..
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] me too
<gebjgd> ifceux: 金克拉 金克拉 亩产2万8
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 还没睡？
<ifceux> gebjgd: 两米以下
<gebjgd> ifceux: 什么2米以下？
<ifceux> 吸收两米以下的氮。。呃
<ifceux> gebjgd: 现在用的什么桌面。
<gebjgd> ifceux: 对对 xfce
<MeaCu1pa> ..
<ifceux> xfce 似乎很低调
<gebjgd> ifceux: 就为了用打字锁触摸板的功能
<gebjgd> ifceux: 什么桌面高调？
<ifceux> gebjgd:  kde4和gnome3这些大块头。
<gebjgd> ifceux: 垃圾
<gebjgd> ifceux: 费内存
<ifceux> gebjgd: 的确如此，比较炫的代价是这样
<gebjgd> ifceux: 炫能当饭吃？
<ifceux> gebjgd: 不过有些东西还是很便利的。比如kclipper
<gebjgd> ifceux: xfce4 clipman
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 内存能大饭吃？
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 内存不浪费干嘛？
<gebjgd> 没得浪费
<ifceux> 我的内存勉强够用。
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 啥时候linux开机能把我的8g内存占6g我就高兴了
<ifceux> gebjgd: xfce有时会看着烦的。换换
<gebjgd> ifceux: 换了一圈了
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 你可以的。开机搞几个虚拟机又虚拟机
<ifceux> gebjgd: 最后回到xfce?
<gebjgd> ifceux: 现在在用
<gebjgd> ifceux: 用arch 想用什么用什么
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 自从gnome-shell出来后我再也没有更换的欲望了
<ifceux> gebjgd: 我滚坏了。然后安装chakra.
<ifceux> :-(当时没看新闻。
<gebjgd> ifceux: 差克拉 就是渣
<ifceux> gebjgd: 先用着，省事。改天不爽再换
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: gnome-shell比kde更费资源。
<gebjgd> ifceux: kde 的鼠标跳的太蛋疼了
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] ==# 好热啊
<gebjgd> ifceux: gnome3更疼
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] chakra那么好用的居然不用..
<ifceux> gebjgd: chakra表示没事。不知道为什么
 * ifceux http://lengxiaohua.com/img/upload/Image/1282.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 看来chakra的还是很多啊..
<gebjgd> ifceux: 我说的是kde的鼠标在等待的时候会跳
<ifceux> gebjgd: 。。。这个
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 为毛我的kde不是透明的
<ifceux> wiki or google
<ifceux> or help doc
<ifceux> s
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 搜到这个
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 真丑，KDE的脸都被楼主给丢光了
<ifceux> gebjgd: 可以取消的。那个在桌面选项里
<gebjgd> ifceux: 不爱
<gebjgd> ifceux: 最不爱kde
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 这么晚了还有人啊
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 你在哪个时区
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 东八
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 哦  我应该说 这么早就在啊
<ifceux> 启动反馈 取消
<ifceux> 都可以。可以叫凌晨1点半或者深夜。。。
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 有些是bot的
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] ee是bot
<ifceux> gebjgd: 我觉得kde配置不是很复杂，美观。占用资源少相对gnome-shell少就用了 。谈不上爱不爱
<gebjgd> ifceux: 丑
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 其实我脚的gnone-shell简洁
<gebjgd> ifceux: 不符合我的审美
<ifceux> :-D
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 我的老机器用的是gnome classical 没有特效的  新机器是unity 觉得unity更便于集中
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 我是用不起那货的了。这机器
<gebjgd> unity....
<ifceux> gnome2是ugly吧
<gebjgd> gnome2好看
<gebjgd> gnome3 和kde4是历史的倒退
<gebjgd> g2 k3.5足够好了
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 看习惯吧  刚开始我觉得unity非常难用的～
<ifceux> 是习惯问题
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 总之出来一年多我才习惯  现在用gnome 2就觉得很不方便～
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 习惯问题。有研究人类行为的么。人类是懒惰的
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 还有人研究不同桌面环境的人大脑结构不一样
<ifceux> 问题是这个结构差异会大到影响到桌面环境的使用么
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 是由于使用了不同的系统大脑变的不一样吧
<gebjgd> 用mac的人随时冒傻气么？
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 这就不知道了  只是看到脑结构图不一样 几个月前的报道
<ifceux> 其实有些教授的研究也是扯淡的。
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 呃 有道理
<ifceux> 不少研究，要等他们死后才大约能够知道真伪。科学界
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 我擦，居然流鼻血了
<ifceux> 去找屠夫？
<UbuntuTalk> [suteng] 不去
<ifceux> 换系统下片。安，各位
<ofan> https://www.macmall.com/ 能不能打开？
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<knownbad1> No.
<piggybox> ofan: 能打开，要买什么apple东东啊？
<nagato> good morning, caTTT babies.
<gun^rose> 早
<gun^rose> 摸你...
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-22
<abinex> roylez 早
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：镇静剂       上周全家出动去郊游，上车前，妻问大侄女道：“小孩的镇静剂 带了没有？”       我大吃一惊，小孩只有三、四岁，怎么能胡乱服用镇静剂呢？忙 问：“什么镇静剂？”妻说：“就是糖果嘛！”  
<newborn> 请教点事，apache还有mysql使用deb包安装，我php单独编译在编译配置那指定mysql还有apache路径要怎么办呢？
<tuzki_> newborn, 安他们的 -dev 包。
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<tuzki_> 到此一游
<sjd_zeus> tuzki_: .........
<newborn> tuzhki 安装好 aaa-devel包，那个路径怎么弄咧？ 比如-with-mysql
<tuzki_> newborn, 不用，通常 configure 会用 pkg-config 来找的。
<tuzki_> sjd_zeus, 现在不是流行刻这个么。
<newborn> 谢了，我先尝试一下。
<tuzki_> newborn, ....-devel 那是 suse,redhat 的说法吧，ubuntu 就是 aa-dev
<sjd_zeus> tuzki_: 我可从来不刻
<newborn> 嗯哼。。我反正各种发行版都玩。
<tuzki_> sjd_zeus, 我从来都在 IRC 上刻。
<sjd_zeus> tuzki_: ..........
 * stardiviner Emacs query regexp replace question: How to replace all *string* *words* *something* with /string/ /words/ /something/ ? I mean replace those * around words into /. And keep words as it is.
<sjd_zeus> 有啥刺激的，好玩的呢，推荐推荐呀
<imtxc> eexpress roylez gfrog_not_here freeflying 求捐献，我家里地震了
<tuzki_> sjd_zeus, 去机场
<tuzki_> imtxc, 哪里地震了。
<imtxc> tuzki_: 大甘肃啊
<tuzki_> imtxc, 6.2 级？
<imtxc> tuzki_: 恩啊
<sjd_zeus> 6.6级呀，刚新浪上看的
<MeaCulpa1Away> .
<tuzki_> sjd_zeus, 又改了？
<roylez> imtxc: 你死了我就捐
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1Away: 没 away 么，捐献点吧。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 我家养的老鼠死了啊
<tuzki_> imtxc, 估计你死了老鼠都死不了啊。
<eexpress> 额。那么远的地方，还地震。
<eexpress> 四川那地震带上？
<imtxc> eexpress: 对啊
<eexpress> 难道中国能震裂成东/西中国？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: Garmin的都可以吧。
<eexpress> 沿海，日本不也是地震带嘛。
<imtxc> eexpress: 08年的那次，也是那个地方比较严重
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: momo
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> 震裂好，以后长沙直接定都。千年不地震。
<gfrog_not_here> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<eexpress> 噶嘛好
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> eexpress: 大大大兰州好久也没地震了
<IsoaSFlus> 大家好哦~
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  09:23 
<eexpress> 依照趋势，你们那边是另外一个洲了。 imtxc
<alpha080> IsoaSFlus: 放假不去dota来这里做什么
<IsoaSFlus> 没放假
<IsoaSFlus> 给你看看我们在干什么
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • 在 lenovo v470 上使用 openSUSE 12.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446068 不用讳言，我其实是偏爱 Mandriva/Mageia 的人，却在我的 lenovo v470 上安装了 openSUSE 12.3。至于原因，大家可以看看我的《彻底投入 Mageia 3 怀抱》一文。 而且 Mandriva 的一系列变动确实让人失望，人不能在一棵树上吊死。所以我
<imtxc> eexpress: 很好，求独立
<jiero> .
<jiero> eexpress: 求独立
<jiero> imtxc: 开辟新城市
<imtxc> jiero: 快，捐款
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在是正经八百的灾民
<eexpress> 西亚洲同志们好
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<jiero> eexpress: 黑人。
<eexpress> 反正兰州那边，也是穆斯林地盘吧。 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 不会捐款到个人账户。
<imtxc> eexpress: 穆斯林30%
<eexpress> 所以，你们融入西亚吧
<jiero> eexpress: 其实去中亚就行了
<jiero> 中亚一直被世界所忽视么。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 其实是西北亚
<eexpress> jiero: 你没明白吧。我们是说要从四川/兰州一线，震裂出东/西亚洲。
<alpha080> 亚克西～
<jiero> eexpress: 。你妹
<eexpress> 你回你的澳洲去。赶紧。
<alpha080> 强烈谴责这种分裂地球的分离主义行径
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 基渣
<IsoaSFlus> alpha080: http://imagebin.org/265217
<eexpress> 和俄国交换土地。以后中国在东，直达北极。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 神乃一定要把四川留在东亚，不然没得火锅吃我肯定跟你急，lol
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 哦。火锅肯定还是有的。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 乃搬迁来西亚嘛
<jiero> 东德西德。。。。
<jiero> 靠亚洲大一通。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 我大兰州建都了，我就请你吃帝都拉面
<eexpress> 你那地震带上面，还敢建都？
<jiero> imtxc: 请吃兰州拉面
<jiero> eexpress: 东京是不是地震带哦。
<eexpress> 等这边开始震裂了。东京也沉没了
<alpha080> IsoaSFlus: 补课？怎么一个妹子都没看见，没看点
<eexpress> 把日本人迁移到东西伯利亚。搞开发。
<IsoaSFlus> alpha080: 我们班上只有会读书的妹子，没有能看的妹子
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 骗人
<alpha080> IsoaSFlus: 另外，那屏幕是可触摸的吧
<IsoaSFlus> alpha080: 嗯
<alpha080> 什么公司研发的？
<IsoaSFlus> jiero，骗你干嘛
<alpha080> 生产
<IsoaSFlus> alpha080: 忘了……下课去看看
<eexpress> fan1:           0 RPM
<eexpress> ● cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-3/power/control
<eexpress> on
<roylez> gfrog_not_here eexpress http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac741728
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 盘点战斗民族各种傻缺人士 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 等你再过5年问班里的女生要近期照片再说。
<jiero> roylez 战斗民族是用血的代价拼优等民族。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 我和他们没有交集
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 。。。
<sjd_zeus> kernel3.10.1是不是没法装nvidia的驱动呢
<eexpress> 肯德基冰块菌落高于马桶水
<imtxc> iMadper: 大佬你来了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: any update?
<imtxc> iMadper: no...
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> status 也没有更新
 * jiero 没在中国吃过肯德基的说。。。
 * jiero 不喜欢吃鸡。。。
<tuzki_> jiero, 鸡便宜啊。
<jiero> tuzki_: 。我宁可吃200g猪，也不要1kg鸡
<jiero> tuzki_: 那么在意数量。。。
<tuzki_> jiero, 鸡命真践，感个冒命就都没了，人们还不愿意吃。
<tuzki_> jiero, 价格还便宜。
<imtxc> iMadper: 快捐款给我，我家受灾了
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 送你一脚(角)
<jiero> tuzki_: 贵的鸡也有
<eexpress> imtxc: 组织100人，去你家帮忙建房子。咋样。
<jiero> imtxc: 什么灾，都是你招惹的吧。
<imtxc> eexpress: 不错啊
<jiero> cherrot: 兔贼
<jiero> cherrot: 给你个破招，养个兔子，勾引女生。
<eexpress> 准备50间住房。记得。 imtxc
<cherrot> jiero, 那兔子会饿死。。
<jiero> imtxc: 给我们50颗大树，我们做树房
<imtxc> eexpress: 都震了，哪有50间
<jiero> cherrot: 只要你喂几天，然后交给女孩子就好了
<imtxc> iMadper: mu4e 里面 C-c C-c 发邮件的时候， emacs 会卡死？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的, 因为不是异步的.
<imtxc> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> imtxc: 还好, 没有大附件的时候, 一般都是瞬间的事情.
<cherrot> jiero, 我还是单身吧～～
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果你的附件很大, 那就不好办了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，发个pdf，或者图片，我以为是我配置的问题呢。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以去#emacs问问, 应该有解决办法, 我没折腾过
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，有 #emacs 我怎么忘了
<iMadper> 我问了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我刚问了, 来emacs等看讨论吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个频道好多人
<imtxc> 这个点米国人民在睡觉么
<iMadper> imtxc: 日本人更多一些吧? emacs用户, 日本的特别多
<knownbad> 19:04 PST.
<roylez> iMadper: 最好的 vim 用户也在日本 shougo
<jiero> cherrot: 我现在想起来了，因为一只兔子是一只土贼的谐音，难怪我音箱比较深
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个频道怎么比这里还安静
<iMadper> imtxc: 那里不怎么让水吧....
<iMadper> roylez: 烧死.
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> roylez: 才不会给你帽子让乃t我呢
<jiero> 昨天吃炸酱面。我切了土豆还好奇为啥把土豆做成炸酱的一部分。
<jiero> iMadper: 给我帽子，我踢roylez一次。
<iMadper> jiero: 真t呀....
<jiero> roylez 没触感。
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<iMadper> jiero: roylez也是个苦命的人呀...
<jiero> 知道啊。
 * jiero 膜拜 roylez 主席
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<imtxc> jiero: t 了可爱的 roylez 做什么
<imtxc> jiero: 放开主席，让我来
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> roylez: 让你t吧
<roylez> imtxc: 老子无敌了吧？
<imtxc> roylez: 帅
<archl> imtxc: 小孩子。。。
<imtxc> archl: 多么喜闻乐见啊
<roylez> imtxc: 那个渣估计是用了emacs，回不来了
<roylez> .
<imtxc> roylez: ....
<imtxc> roylez: 你惨了
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的问题在那边被忽略了
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 可能是没人知道怎么做
<tipstrying> 嗨
<tipstrying> 大家好
<^k^> tipstrying:点点点.  10:20 
<iwii> 我们的目标是没有蛀牙
<tipstrying> 什么是 蛀牙
<^k^> tipstrying: define:蛀牙 龋齿（俗稱|蛀牙|）也叫虫牙是牙体组织被龋蚀，逐渐毁坏崩解，形成龋洞的一种疾病， 是口腔的常见病和多发病。齲齒是繼感冒後最常見的疾病，它經常發出在小孩和年輕  |...|
<freeflying> imtxc: 找党和政府
<imtxc> 刚买的房子还没搬进去震坏了怎么办？
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 找开发商
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 他们会负责？
<archl> imtxc: 不负责
<iMadper> imtxc: 买房.... 土壕!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 必然不会。
<imtxc> 难道要上访？
<archl> imtxc: 负责维修
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 我指的是找开发商可以闹一闹
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 。。。。
<archl> imtxc: 所以，别买
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要结婚啊
 * iMadper 那句名言怎么说的? 上访的, 99%都是精神有问题
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你妹
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: garmin的东西也不便宜啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我结婚就不买房... 买不起.
<archl> imtxc: 你和你妹结婚么
<archl> iMadper: 去野外买树屋子，给点钱，雇一堆工程师帮你建。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我们那里的一套房子也抵不上4环的一卫生间
<archl> iMadper: 只买别墅就行了，平时租房住。
<iMadper> imtxc: 四环?!?!?! 你疯了, 考虑四环?!?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 兰州四环
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你们兰州还有环？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都考虑的是五环外的乡产权的房子... 我没开玩笑, 真的.
 * archl 这里没有市中心这一说。。。
<iMadper> archl: ... 不好吧... 租房很麻烦的.
<archl> iMadper: 所以要开一家房屋中介
<cherrot> iMadper, 你要买房？
<archl> iMadper: 中国的房屋中介都弱到家了。
<cherrot> iMadper, 求包养
<cherrot> archl, jiero被禁言了？ lol
<iMadper> 匿了...
<archl> 整个产业链全都要自己重新做。。。
<archl> 废了
<cherrot> iMadper, 莫跑！
<archl> cherrot: 刚才使得
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: ANT+的东东木有便宜的哦
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gThumb 查看RAW祗能看到小圖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446072 各位好 使用gThumb查看RAW格式的圖片只能看到小圖，請問這是怎麼回事? 或是有沒有更好的替代品? 謝謝 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.
<archl> cherrot: 抱住他！
<cherrot> archl, 恩！
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃们大兰州不是帝都的20环么？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 那我就在24环买房
<archl> 。
<archl> 话说，我想要硬质的microusb到usb线。。。
<archl> 最好是一节一节的。。。
<archl> 能把手机竖起来最好了
<imtxc> archl: 底座
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<imtxc> iMadper: 吧裸姐放出来
<iMadper> imtxc: /banlist里哪个是?
<iMadper> imtxc: 都不是呀.
<eexpress> 咋。那list里面不是空的嘛。又一堆了？ iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: 是的. 不过我可以给它clean掉. 需要吗?
<eexpress> 隔那么久，通常清空一次的。
<cherrot> iMadper, 我看到了 yunfan lol
<eexpress> 恩。这家伙嘴巴讨厌的。
<eexpress> 以后，骂人的立刻办了。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我没权限 clear
<iMadper> eexpress: 貌似, 我没有你权限大
<iMadper> eexpress: /msg chanserv clear #ubuntu-cn bans   我执行不了
<iMadper> eexpress: -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<iMadper> eexpress: 我刚才被ban了之后, 想unban我自己, 也不行. /msg chanserv unban #channel   这个也提示我没有权限.
<iwii> iMadper:  -b * 可以试试
<iMadper> iwii: 不是很好用.
<eexpress> http://www.dzzq.com.cn/Famous/Article.aspx?ID=17054 真实不。赶紧看。 iMadper
<sevk> eexpress ... ⇪ 小心你的钱！ 淘宝京东等厂商被曝脱库_大众证券网·理财e家
<iwii> iMadper: mode/#ubuntu-cn [-b *!*@*] by iMadper
<eexpress> 清除可以吧。 iMadper
<iwii> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> eexpress: 真不行呀.....
<eexpress> 谁ban你？ iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: roy
<iMadper> eexpress: 乐乐
<eexpress> ...
<eexpress> momo roylez__
<iMadper> eexpress: unban不了自己, 这个op当的太废了~ lol~
<tuzki_> eexpress, 密码是加密的不？
<iMadper> eexpress: 要不我ban了你, 你看看你能不能unban自己?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你找虐么。。。。
<eexpress> 我的原始帐号，被清空过。现在的帐号，权限搞不清。
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 神会ban得你欲仙欲死
<eexpress> tuzki_: 啥。说那url?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会的.
<tuzki_> eexpress, 嗯啊。
<eexpress> 不确定啊。 tuzki_ 反正有点危险。
<imtxc> 那快去放裸姐和晕饭出来，
<eexpress> 呕饭也办了？
<iMadper> eexpress: 不担心, 如果钱没了, 阿里巴巴负责赔偿. 担心啥. ali比我们担心多了
<tuzki_> eexpress, 估计一般的网站都常被脱。
<eexpress> 这倒是。 iMadper
<tuzki_> eexpress, 只是一般不报。
<iMadper> eexpress: ali的安全团队估计要加班了. 咱没事的.
<eexpress> 好吧。咋看banlist
<iMadper> eexpress: /banlist
<iwii> iMadper: banlist 里面没有你
<iMadper> iwii: 早就unban了
<iwii> o
<eexpress> 哪里。。
<eexpress> 无效
<eexpress> 每次都看help。麻烦
<imtxc> eexpress: 你看你城管当的不合格，帽子转让给我吧
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 不返回。。
<eexpress> 额，才看到
<iwii> iMadper: 是不是需要全部 unban
<iMadper> iwii: 好象, 是.
<iMadper> iwii: 你的client有这功能?
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: yeslab电话给个
<iwii> iMadper: 没。。
<eexpress> 让 freeflying 去折腾吧。这命令都不记得。
<iMadper> iwii:  /msg chanserv clear #ubuntu-cn bans   你能执行不?
<iMadper> iwii: 我权限不够, 执行不了.
<tuzki_> eexpress, 我看那个图不像是库里的数据，怎么还有“数量：1”？
<^k^> iMadper, 我也没权限 `人机合一说
<eexpress> unban 不能*吧
<eexpress> ç ´kk
<iMadper> freeflying:  /msg chanserv clear #ubuntu-cn bans   你有权限执行不?
<value> if [$($i+1-$i|bc) -eq 1]  请问这个表达式问题出在哪里啊  ？
<tuzki_> eexpress, 顶多是从网站上直接爬下来的做数据挖掘用的。
<eexpress> freeflying 当然有，是创建者
<eexpress> tuzki_: 哦。你研究。找到结果，通知我们。 lol
<iwii> eexpress: 也就12条，你们2人 n%2 分工一下，没人6条
<freeflying> iMadper: done
<eexpress> 没觉悟的事情。不高
<iwii> -bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb 这也也行啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 啥命令执行的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我执行不了呀....
<iMadper> eexpress: /msg chanserv clear #ubuntu-cn bans  应该是
<eexpress> 又是cs了。。
<tuzki_> 想安个 Windows 7，安几个游戏玩玩。结果 Windows 7 怎么不认硬盘驱动器啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何用svn下载东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446073 我现在有一个东西要下载，地址是这个，但不知道如何用svn下载。 Quote: http://psp.jim.sh/svn/psp/trunk/ 求大神指点. 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说</a
<imtxc> 原来 freeflying 才是这个频道真正的老大
 * tuzki_ 频道有老大？
<eexpress> imtxc: 。。笨笨
<eexpress> imtxc: 你去创建一个房间，也是老大。赶紧去。
 * tuzki_ 该交会费了同志们。我是来收会费的。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki_: 有证件吗
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, 谁说收会费还需要证件。
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, 小心我用秤砣
<eexpress> 打到青帮
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki_: 我有隐身斗篷
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, 我有机器猫...
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki_: 机器猫有啥用
<archl> tuzki_: 你为你打得汉字付钱了么
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, 我一直以为机器猫是最牛B的了。
<archl> eexpress: 阿姨，
<archl> eexpress: 喝酒么。
 * archl 想要喝啤酒了，那样就可以跑步。
<tuzki_> archl, 我打汉字了么？汉字是自己倒下的。
 * archl 想到自己戒酒了
<archl> tuzki_: 输入汉字
<archl> tuzki_: 打倒汉字！
<tuzki_> archl, 我没打汉字...我打他干什么。
<archl> http://www.tuzei8.com/2012/05/5-bad-design-habits
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 体验设计师可以改进的5个习惯 « 一只土贼
<archl> tuzki_: 打它们！它们浪费你的时间练习书写！
<imtxc> archl: 快给我钱，我为你求情放你出来花钱了
<archl> imtxc: 小孩子。
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 键盘也花时间练习了，还有学车，学英文
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 汉字学的时候狂写太亏了。
<tuzki_> archl, 还得给键盘点儿伤残抚慰金。
<eexpress> 居民花费25美元购买“捕猎执照”后，可以使用霰弹枪击落飞行高度300米以下的“无人驾驶飞行器”，并且出示机身或者机尾，向政府申领奖金。
<imtxc> archl: 下次关进去别指望我
<tuzki_> archl, 天天拿10个棒子打.
<archl> imtxc: 我能指望你吗。。。
<archl> tuzki_: 用铅笔打！
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 不错，支持
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃老板成首富了啊。。。
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 支持啥。国内没法搞到执照。那是国外。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 国内这么落后啊。。
<eexpress> 是哦。
<cherrot> imtxc, really?
<tuzki_> eexpress, 机头呢？
<imtxc> cherrot: 刚看到的， PK 了梁稳根
<archl> eexpress: 那是 $25投资，属于保险类。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 下次我们搞个飞行器玩玩
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, 我正在搞，一起搞不。
<archl> eexpress: 其实。。遥控飞机。。。
<archl> eexpress: 打下邻居孩子的遥控飞机了。。。
<eexpress> 费电。尤其那种4轴，6轴的。飞行器。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki_: 你一定是淘宝买的遥控飞机。。。
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, 不是
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, ARM + FPGA
<cherrot> imtxc, 那还不给我加薪
<imtxc> cherrot: 等着零奖金吧。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki_: 牛
<imtxc> 领奖金
<archl> imtxc: 诅咒啊。0奖金
<tuzki_> iIlL10Oo, 一直没人和我一起玩。我自己玩无聊啊。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki_: 下次再说
<iMadper> imtxc: cherrot: 两个sb. 正式因为克扣了工资, 才成为首富的. 都已经成为首富了, 还会给你们涨工资?! 为了保住首富, 必须减少你们的奖金, 减少你们的升职机会. 懂?!
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • deadbeef 识别不了ape http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446076 deadbeef 0.5.6版 编译安装的 但是添加文件时，无法识别到ape文件 请问是不是要装插件什么的？？ 求大牛指点迷津～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 keetron — 2013-07-22 11:11</p&g
<archl> iMadper: 。。
<archl> imtxc cherrot iMadper 你们必须另起炉灶
<archl> 创业吧少年们
<iMadper> cherrot: 贵公司是上市公司吗?
<tuzki_> archl, 你老年？
<archl> tuzki_: 嗯。
<tuzki_> archl, 少年，青年，壮年，中年，老年，晚年。
<tuzki_> archl, 不远了。
<archl> tuzki_:  iMadper  cherrot  imtxc  都只有我 4/5的年纪
<archl> 这两天打羽毛球的对手都只有我1/
<archl> 1/2的年纪
<tuzki_> archl, 少年，青年，壮年，中年，老年，晚年，王八，龟...
<archl> tuzki_: 鬼你好
<archl> tuzki_:  王卯卯？
<tuzki_> archl, ？
<archl> tuzki_: 什么是 tuzki
<tuzki_> archl, 兔斯基。
<eexpress> 兔子客
<archl> tuzki_: 我看到一个作品首先想到谁做了它。
<newborn> 兔桑。
<archl>  /kick newborn
<tuzki_> archl, 我怎么能是个作品呢。
<archl> tuzki_:  你是假人。。。
<tuzki_> archl, 我是只兔子。
<archl> tuzki_: 笨蛋兔子
<tuzki_> archl, 从异次元杀阵出来的...
<archl>  tuzki_  http://s7.sinaimg.cn/mw690/4a46b55dgda186b2e9316&690
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ image/jpeg
 * archl 才不是鸡排。。。
 * tuzki_ 牛排好吃。
<tuzki> 我饿了。
 * tuzki 艹，我竟然饿了。
 * archl 是这个频道专门制造饥饿感的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问下， 在哪里可以看到Ubunt发行版跟Apache服务器版本之间的对应关系？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446077 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 rmn190 — 2013-07-22 11:15
 * archl 大概不能再每天不吃午饭了。
<archl> 肚子会饿不说，每天都碰到这恶心的味道。。
<archl> 睡觉最好了，什么都不用想，1分钟就结束了思考。http://blog.ted.com/2012/03/01/all-of-our-survival-is-tied-to-the-survival-of-everyone-bryan-stevenson-at-ted2012/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ All of our survival is tied to the survival of everyone: Bryan Stevenson at TED2012 | TED Blog
<archl> 菜刀吧
<iIlL10Oo> 午睡时间到
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好~
<iIlL10Oo> 甘肃6.6级地震
<imtxc> ofan: bitlbee 里面用 twitter 很惬意啊，还自带翻墙功能
<IsoaSFlus> imtxc；那是什么
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc:点点点.  12:24 
<ofan> imtxc: 现在才发现
<imtxc> ofan: 可惜facebook 不能用了？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> 从不用fb
 * palomino|working 猛戳 roylez 
<sevk> roylez: .. .. ..
<imtxc> palomino|working: 支持，戳之
 * palomino|working 号召群戳之
<roylez> imtxc: 要买房了？
<palomino|working> 起来，饥寒交迫的奴隶
<ofan> roylez: phd席
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> .....
<ofan> 啃鸡腿..
 * palomino|working 把 ofan 啃剩下的鸡腿骨塞入 roylez 咽喉
<ofan> 好邪恶
<palomino|working> 别浪费
<tuzki> 让我想起了江湖社区。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 别闹，吃饭呢
<palomino|working> 我吃完喽
<roylez> palomino|working: 吃完了就赶紧去磨豆子
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu将推手机或平板新品 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446081 Ubuntu将推手机或平板新品 7 月 21 日消息，近日，Canonical 公司在其网站 Ubuntu.com 页面上更新了一张全新的预热海报，暗示未来四天之内，必定将有全新的东西向世人展示。 　　此前 Ubuntu.com 网站页面上已经有过好几次类似的新
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 为什么我的游戏点击了都没有反映 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446083 为什么我在ubuntu上面上面安装了安装了很多游戏，但是点击了都没有反映是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 寒酸人呢 — 2013-07-22 12:33
<abinex> 水果的果摊上大事了，被狠狠咬了个大口
<abinex> 现在还没能迅速恢复
<abinex> 黑客就是牛头
<iIlL10Oo> 苹果有啥好吃的
<Betach> 地震了，吓死老衲了
<iIlL10Oo> Betach: 甘肃？
<abinex> 说的是水果
<abinex> 生存背包派上用场了
<Betach> Betach: 嗯
<abinex> 这个时候
<abinex> Betach: 记得充满电
<abinex> 多弄一些水和食物
<Betach> abinex: 住在4楼，差点跑不下去了
<abinex> 到空旷的地方避难
<abinex> Betach: 这次要训练自己了
<abinex> 准备紧急背包
<Betach> abinex: 不怕死，还在玩电脑呢
<Betach> abinex: 刚来网络
<abinex> Betach: 地震不是闹着玩的
<Betach> abinex:好吧，我去物色的美女救救
<abinex> 最近的天下真的是翻天覆地
<iIlL10Oo> Betach: 每次调油价，就地震吧
<Guest520> 傻B
<abinex> 开吃饭去
<abinex> 顺便看快递到了没
<tuzki> iIlL10Oo, 完了，现在改成 10 天一调了吧。
<tuzki> 吃完饭没啥事儿干。
<tuzki> 现在上个班都没啥事儿干，经济真的不景气了。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki: 涨价就震
<tuzki> iIlL10Oo, 中石油搞的鬼。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki: 现在很多岗位由机器人替代了，应该收个[机器人代替税],发给失业者
<tuzki> iIlL10Oo, 也还好吧，还是有很多需要人来做的。
<Betach> iIlL10Oo:“爱”
<tuzki> 大前研一有本书叫‘低智商社会’，说人类进入了低智商社会，虽然我没怎么看内容，不过我感觉这个主题讲的挺有道理。一些人开发了很多知能的东西，导致他们的使用者的低智商化。
<ofan> tuzki: 跟开发了智能的东西没关系
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki: 比如电脑打字多了，写字的本领就差了
<tuzki> ofan, 也有一点关系吧。
<ofan> 没
<tuzki> ofan, 有
<ofan> tuzki: 没
<tuzki> ofan, 有
<ofan> tuzki: 没有
<tuzki> ofan,  我应该做个自动回复...
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 去看了
<tuzki> ofan, 我的智商又变低了...
<ofan> tuzki: 你是谁
<tuzki> ofan, 时候长了，我都不知道为什么要回复你‘有’了。
<tuzki> ofan, 我是.... 机器人...
<ofan> tuzki: 你是美女嘛？
<tuzki> ofan, ...
<tuzki> ofan, 年青人，要淡定。
<tuzki> ofan, 女人总会有的。
<ofan> tuzki: 不淡定
<if_else> 各位兄台 ip route 可以删除某一条路由条目么？
<tuzki> ofan, 食堂有好多美女，你可以找个一起吃，顺便约下次。
<if_else> 10.0.252.0/24 via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0
<if_else> 10.0.252.0/24 dev eth0  scope link
<^k^> if_else, 10.0.252.0 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<^k^> if_else, 10.0.252.0 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<tuzki> ^k^, 彪 bot
<jusss> 什么是 ofan
<tuzki> ^k^, 陪爷唠唠。
<if_else> 我想删除第二条，使用 route del 会删除第一条
<^k^> jusss: define:ofan &quot;Lips |of an| Angel&quot; is a power ballad by American rock band Hinder written by Brian Howes, Rey Casiano, Austin Winkler and Cody Hanson. It was released as  |...|
<iIlL10Oo> bot bug 了
<tuzki> if_else, ip route del 10.0.252.0/24 dev eth0
<tuzki> if_else, 写全点儿不完了么。
<if_else> tuzki: 兄，会删除第一条：10.0.252.0/24 via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0
<Guest520> 傻B
<Guest520> 傻B
<if_else> tuzki: 我用 ip route add 10.0.252.0/24 via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0 添加会报错：
<Guest520> 傻B
<if_else> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<tuzki> if_else, 那你是怎么把这两条都加进去的。
<if_else> tuzki: 10.0.252.0/24 dev eth0  scope link 这一条是配置 eth0 就自动生成的。
<tuzki> if_else, 那你怎么把后面那条加进去的。
<if_else> 用 route 命令：route add -net 10.0.252.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.0.252.1 dev eth0
<tuzki> if_else, 有点矛盾啊。
<if_else> tuzki: 所也很凌乱
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota 2 for Linux QQ群: 327976904 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445567 所有一切关于在ubuntu平台上玩dota2的问题。都可以进来讨论。。。。。 需要语音聊天的可以加我skype哈，同论坛名字。 玩HoN for linux的也可以进来哈。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-07-22 13:24</p&g
<tuzki> if_else, 你后面那条要 10.0.252.0/24 不走网关，上面那条又要本子网也走网关。什么什么...
<if_else> 不知道咋回事，ip route 为何家不了路由。route 却可以。
<if_else> tuzki: 我就是要加上一个网关：
<tuzki> if_else, 本子网也要走网关？为啥啊。
<if_else> tuzki: 但是默认配置 eth0 就会有一条：10.0.252.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<if_else> tuzki: 是两块网卡
<tuzki> if_else, 我感觉你想做的应该是 10.0.252.0/24 dev eth0  scope link, default via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0 是不是。
<if_else> tuzki: 需要改成：10.0.252.0      10.0.252.1      255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<if_else> tuzki: 是的。
<tuzki> if_else, 我糊涂了... -_-b
<ZedChii> 请教下，linux下ping能让丢包显示出timeout而不是从icmp_seq的数值来判断吗？
<if_else> tuzki: 就是默认配置 eth0 的 IP 和 掩码，会生成一条同网段的路由：
<if_else> 10.0.252.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<tuzki> if_else, 对啊，默认 10.0.252.0/24 不走网关。
<if_else> tuzki: 但是我要这段路由走网关：10.0.252.1
<if_else> 因为是 2个网卡，默认的网关是 eth1 的网关。
<if_else> tuzki: 所以从 eth0 出去的要设置一个网关 ： 10.0.252.1
<tuzki> if_else, 你有个 default eth1 了，那你不能设 10.0.252.0/24 via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0，而应该设 <目标子网> via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0 啊。
<if_else> tuzki: 是的：ip route add 10.0.252.0/24 via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0
<if_else> tuzki: 这个命令不失目标子网么？
<if_else> tuzki: 难道命令格式错了。。。
<tuzki> if_else, 10.0.252.0/24 不需要走网关，不应该是目标子网啊。
<tuzki> if_else, 应该是关似 11.1.22.0/24 via 10.0.252.1 dev eth0 这样的。
<if_else> tuzki: 这样子。。。好吧。我试试看
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linksys-EA4500-Refurbished-SMART-WiFi-Wireless-Router-N900-Dual-Band-/290878703235?pt=COMP_EN_Routers&hash=item43b9b8c683
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Linksys EA4500 Refurbished Smart WiFi Wireless Router N900 Dual Band 320127559299 | eBay
<abinex> 吐槽一下啊
<tuzki> abinex, 吐吧。
<abinex> 花了钱，还要自己跑20公里去收一个自取的快件
<abinex> 蛋疼啊
<abinex> 卖家居然帮我填写的要自取
<freeflying> abinex: 投诉丫的
<if_else> tuzki: 那我访问那些子网需要从 eth0 走的话，就要添加多少条路由么？
<abinex> 本来用顺丰是可以送到家里来的
<abinex> 花了冤枉钱，还要跑冤枉路
<tuzki> if_else, 你的 eth1 是默认网关是为上外网么？
<abinex> freeflying: 投诉了
<tuzki> if_else, 如果是，那 eth0 就得有几个子网就加几个。
<abinex> 等待结果
<if_else> tuzki: eth1 配置的是内网地址。eth0 配置的访问外网的地址
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃买的时候多少米？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 将多张图片转换成一个pdf文档 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446085 多张图片转换成pdf文档 1、安装imagemagick，可以通过软件中心安装 sudo apt-get install imagemagick 2、进入图片所在文件夹（只将欲转换的图片放在里面，文件名要按顺序命名好。如第一张就命名为？1，第二张命名
<tuzki> if_else, 那你把 eth1 的默认网关拿下，配它要上的一个个子网，把 eth0 设成 default.
<ofan> nyfair美女呢
<if_else> tuzki: 有些懂了，我外网只访问几个段。相比内网的要少。
<if_else> tuzki: 那我就访问几个段，添加几条路由吧，谢谢
<tuzki> if_else, 那就有几个加几个子网。
<tuzki> if_else, 嗯，正常是这样的。
<tuzki> if_else, 不过记得好像有个多重路由表，不过我不会用啊。
<tuzki> if_else, 你可以上网查查多重路由表是不是能更好的解决问题。好像 android 对 cdma 手机网和 wifi 分别有两套个路由表。不过我没仔细研究过。
<tuzki> 多张图片转换成一个 pdf？何苦啊这是。
<tuzki> 直接用 latex + inkscape 不就完了么。
<if_else> tuzki: 恩，好的， google 一下，好高端啊。
<tuzki> if_else, 普通的用法就行。多重路由表就当是学习。哈哈。还不一定适用呢。我只是之前遇到过多重路由引起的一些问题。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我的是e4200
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 多少钱买的？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 130+貌似
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统显示乱码怎么回事呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446086 QQ截图20130722134237.png 如图所示，全部显示方块 统计信息: 发表于 由 by780g — 2013-07-22 13:44
<laowang> :-D
<tuzki> :-D
<tuzki> 我也会
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这么便宜？！
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 求链接。。。
 * tuzki 在想，这是啥好东西...
 * Betach 应该不会是传说中的....
 * tuzki @_@
<Betach> tuzki: 兔子
<tuzki> Betach, ...
<archl> cherrot imtxc  tuzki gfrog_not_here http://www.cyzone.cn/a/20130720/243775.html
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 国内同志神器Zank：上线20天拿下经纬投资 - 投融资 - 创业邦
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 为什嘛要发给我？
<Guest54276> jiero, 我已婚。。。
<jiero> gfrog_not_here tuzki 我也说不上为什么啊。
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 裸姐看上你了呗
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
 * tuzki 没事干怎么办。
<jiero> tuzki: 吹牛
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: jiero 我擦，好可怕
<tuzki> jiero, 没事干吹什么牛，我这一直在说话，你看我有什么事干么。
 * gfrog_not_here 是直男
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 。。。
 * tuzki 都特么闲死了。
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 你连名字都带了基
<jiero> gfrog_not_here 和我没关系
<jiero> 只是新闻而已
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 扎西。。。
<tuzki> jiero, 我又吹什么牛了你说。
<tuzki> jiero, 你说。你说，你说。
<jiero> tuzki: 笨。我让你学吹牛打发时间。。。
<jiero> tuzki: 你难道也是走后门得到老婆的？
<tuzki> jiero, 给只牛，我吹。
<tuzki> Jekyll, 走什么后门。
<jiero> tuzki: 。。。
<tuzki> jiero, 走什么后门，妈的，又 @ 错了。
<jiero> tuzki: 。那就算了
<tuzki> jiero, 吵醒睡梦中的老头儿不好。
 * tuzki  这里有一半儿老头看看俺们聊天就睡着了。
<Guest520> 斯大 又爆料了
<imtxc> jiero: 我没工作了。。。
<Guest520> imtxc: 为什么呢
<imtxc> Guest520: 就是失业了嘛。。 没下家接收
<Guest520> imtxc: 干麻要离职呢
<imtxc> Guest520: 。。
<jiero> imtxc: 爱自己
<Guest520> 哪个傻B 把你干掉了
<jiero> imtxc: 我现在只有6700元。
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你好富有
<Guest520> jiero: 有钱人
<jiero> Guest520: 。。。你谁啊。
<Guest520> jiero: 朋友
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。靠，连cherrot 1个月工钱都付不起。。。
 * tuzki 记者：好多人鼓吹房市会崩盘，你觉着会么。砖家：不会。记者：为什么？ 砖家：你试试你的牙齿看能把那盘子咬崩么？记者：咬不崩。砖家：这就对了，那些鼓吹的人嘴巴厉害，牙齿确和你是一样的。
<nyfair> 上面那一堆人遇到罗姐之前都觉得自己是直的
<jiero> ny
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。你是什么意思。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 去找实习工作，管饭。
<nyfair> jiero: 意思就是其实他们都是弯的
<nyfair> 罗姐红娘当得好
<jiero>  。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 你看，自从你给了个网站，他们全都不见了
<nyfair> jiero: 都忙着办vip呢
<jiero> nyfair:。
<tuzki> nyfair, 什么网站。
<tuzki> nyfair, 求网址。
<nyfair> tuzki: cherrot imtxc  tuzki gfrog_not_here http://www.cyzone.cn/a/20130720/243775.html
<jiero> imtxc: 你看 cfy 都来不了了，是累病了。
<tuzki> nyfair, ...
<tuzki> nyfair, 我以为有什么新鲜的。
<imtxc> jiero: nyfair 别闹，投简历呢
<tuzki> imtxc, 打算去哪啊。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装vmware-tool，明明系统有kernel，还是提示找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446093 [root@localhost bin]# rpm -qa | grep kernel kernel-3.9.9-302.fc19.i686 kernel-3.9.5-301.fc19.i686 kernel-devel-3.9.9-302.fc19.i686 libreport-plugin-kerneloops-2.1.5-1.fc19.i686 kernel-headers-3.9.9-302.fc19.i686 kernel-modules-extra-3.9.9-302.fc19.i686 kernel-modu
<^k^> les-extra-3.9.5-301.fc19.i686 [root@localhost bin]# l
<tuzki> imtxc, 小公司好啊，挣钱多。
<tuzki> imtxc, 人少好分赃。
<gfrog_not_here> nyfair: ...
<imtxc> tuzki: 哪里就小公司多了。。。
<tuzki> imtxc, 哪里。
<tuzki> 中国的商业模式老简单了，开个小公司，干两年，把钱分分倒闭。再开新的。
<imtxc> tuzki: ..
<tuzki> 大公司顶多比小公司多活两年。
<imtxc> jiero: 你要雇 cherrot 做什么
<tuzki> imtxc, 擦地板。
<lershui> ^V^: 你是机器人吗
<Betach> 不是吧
<lershui> 嗯 没回复
<tuzki> ^k^, 陪我聊聊
<tuzki> ^k^, test
<^k^> tuzki, 只有和你在一起吗？  15:10 
<^k^> tuzki, 这仅仅是一个测试。  15:10 
<qunanfdhsr> 呵呵
<tuzki> ^k^, test test
<lershui> ^k^: 你几岁
<^k^> lershui, 16年。  15:12 
<lershui> 未成年
<lershui> ^k^: 我饿了
<^k^> lershui, 你会吃吗？  15:14 
<qunanfdhsr> 2333333
<lershui> ^k^: 你是男是女
<^k^> lershui, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人，你说我是男的还是女的。  15:16 
<lershui> 分化太多
<ofan> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/razor-qt/PNvkoidV2Ik/0lpz9J6RGEQJ
<lershui> 废话
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: err: no title
<ofan> The future of Razor and LXDE-Qt
<lershui> ^k^: 你叫做什么
<^k^> lershui, 这是一个个人的问题，而不是让你了解。  15:20 
<lershui> ^k^: 我心情不好
<^k^> lershui, 你做了什么？  15:21 
<Betach> ^k^: 我是个2货
<^k^> Betach, 然后发生了什么事？  15:23 
<Betach> ^k^: 很悲剧的事
<^k^> Betach, 可以请你的另一种方式，用较少的想法，或者不同的想法吗？  15:24 
<lershui> ^k^: 什么是^k^
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<lershui> 不回了
<jiero> ofan: ofan你回到中国就可以用了
<ofan> jiero: 用什么
<^k^> 新 云计算 • OpenStack的一些抓图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446095 随便杂散的抓了一些图，给没有接触过openstack的一些直观的印象。 并不是openstack的功能有多强大，而是提供了丰富的API，可以自己写代码来控制，这个才是最关键的地方。 overview.png instances.png instances-actions.png volumes.png images.png access.png containers.png fl …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 简单搞定WIN 7与Ubuntu 13.04共存，及grub等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446097 一、背景： 先装的 13.04，后装 win 7，As U Know，启动时只进win 7了。用Ubuntu安装U盘的grub修复，看了N多资料，比较复杂，自己动脑子想了想(不动脑子不是好孩子），原来如此简单： 1) 用 grub-mkconfig 生成一个 gr
<jiero> ofan: 算了，你是好孩子，我不欺负你l了。
 * jiero 突然想到 ofan不算好孩子。
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.cyzone.cn/a/20130720/243775.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 国内同志神器Zank：上线20天拿下经纬投资 - 投融资 - 创业邦
<ofan> jiero: 死开，基佬
<jiero> adam8157: 当。进来你就。。。
<jiero> ofan: 和我没关系，和你有关系否我就不知道了
<abinex> 哎，闹乌龙了
<abinex> 今天
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<abinex> 把快递派件员害惨了，怎么办啊？
<adam8157> roylez: 没有啊, 你有没
<jiero> roylez: 有小好事没？
<jiero> adam8157 roylez 你们俩悲观佬
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 吃冰棍去不
<abinex> roylez: 吃雪糕
<abinex> roylez: 梦牛的
<jiero> roylez: 记得撒上番茄汁和巧克力粉以及辣椒酱。
 * jiero 喜欢吧冰淇淋倒入咖啡中
<abinex> jiero: 加胡椒和山葵
<jiero> abinex: 那样不能吃了。
<jiero> abinex: 要大口大口吃啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 加酱油
<MeaCulpa> 又是山葵...
 * MeaCulpa 据说罗马贵族用两麻袋胡椒就把罗马从西哥特人手里赎回来了？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。冷的还能加盐，让我想起冻的腌螃蟹。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 话说可可饮料是要放盐的。
<adam8157> jiero: 钠盐 不是salt
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 如果真的作出芥末冰淇淋，你吃么。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 4200不贵吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 如果真的作出芥末冰淇淋，你吃么。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你说的盐，谁能理解。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 化学概念
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 吃啊，日本肯定有辣根冰激凌
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。。。
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁有中文版本的计算机书记呀，kindle的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 欧洲估计也有芥末冰激凌吧
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不明白为什么蛋糕用草莓也不用圣女果
<adam8157> roylez: 帝都主卧要2.5k, 苦啊, 下个月房子到期又要滚蛋重找了
 * cherrot ....
 * jiero 只住过大厅没住过主卧
<cherrot> adam8157, 4环内啊
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 圣女果 不好吃，不如 西红柿 爽快
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 不是单独吃的。笨笨。
<eexpress> adam8157: 去找微菜。他不是牛皮嘛，要2室1厅才肯住的。
<adam8157> eexpress: 他在北京时租的都是4K的...
<eexpress> 恩。你去凑数
<imtxc> adam8157: 2.5k 不是你一小时的工资么。。。
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 帝都有啥好的
<jiero> imtxc: 你算算。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 好像算少了？
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 植被太少，还是乡下舒服
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你不明白，帝都的妹子更没钱，这样蛋蛋就可以以借住之名。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 简单搞定WIN 7与Ubuntu 13.04共存，及grub等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446097 一、背景： 先装的 13.04，后装 win 7，As U Know，启动时只进win 7了。用Ubuntu安装U盘的grub修复，看了N多资料，比较复杂，自己动脑子想了想(不动脑子不是好孩子），原来如此简单： 1) 用 grub-mkconfig 生成一个 grub.
<jiero> imtxc: 每年大约$83万
<jiero> $830K 年薪
<imtxc> jiero: ... 我算少太多了
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 哦
<eexpress> 。。这年薪，全部跪倒。
<eexpress> 膜拜
 * adam8157 谁?....
<jiero> adam8157: 你啊。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你的usb?
<eexpress> 。。啥哦
 * imtxc 跪倒膜拜了
<jiero> adam8157:  这是 imtxc 心目中你的形象。年赚 $830k，但住着平民出租屋。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你的鼠标好了没
<adam8157> eexpress: 试了么
<eexpress> 这里，一直好的。都是on
<eexpress> 任何usb口，都是on
<adam8157> eexpress: 拔电后呢?
<eexpress> 。你想害人嘛。
<adam8157> eexpress: 有电池的嘛
<nyfair> 830k年薪...
<nyfair> $
<eexpress> 参数不变啊。还是on
<void1> 这是什么工作？
<adam8157> eexpress: 你没装pm-tutils?
<adam8157> eexpress: 你没装pm-utils?
<eexpress> 不是这个包吧。
<eexpress> 记得不是这名字。
<nyfair> void1: Mark Shuttleworth的专职小三
<adam8157> eexpress: 它power.d里会动那个power control
<earman> 大家好
<eexpress> 回家我去看看。是另外一个包
<adam8157> eexpress: laptop-mode-tools
<^k^> earman:点点点.  15:59 
<eexpress> 可能是这个。
<eexpress> 带面板设置的一个包。
<void1> nyfair, :O
<adam8157> eexpress: powertop?
<eexpress> 回家再说。卸载试试。
<adam8157> 渣渣
<adam8157> afk
<jiero> adam8157: huntxu出现了么？
<adam8157> jiero: 咩
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 强制清空回收站没有效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446103 ~/.local/share/Trash/files 下什么都没有但是桌面上的Trash还是有东西（打开后也有） 1.普通用户操作 桌面上看到回收站有垃圾； 打开回收站确实有垃圾：清空，长时间的preparing...【就像删除大量文件时的那个preparing】然后就没有然
<^k^> 后了；还原：Error when getting information for file '/home/***': No such file or directory 但是现在 …
<eexpress> 广佬才学羊叫。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 呐
<eexpress> なに
<abinex> eexpress
<if_else> 各位兄台 python while 循环要每隔 10s 运行一次，但是循环内部，有一个任务要耗时：2～3s 我想把时间间隔统一为 10s
<if_else> 这个能让 while 中的循环和循环中的任务同步运行么？
<eexpress> 自己cron
<iIlL10Oo> if_else: 每1秒判断一下时间
<nyfair> +1，写python干嘛,cron
<if_else> eexpress: cron 最小单位是 1分钟吧。
<eexpress> 加Timer
<if_else> nyfair: 因为时间间隔要 10s
<nyfair> if_else: windows计划任务
<iIlL10Oo> if_else: sleep 1 ; doxxx if Time.now.second % 10 == 1 ;
<eexpress> GLib.Timeout.add(50,()=>{
<if_else> iIlL10Oo: 难道我没描述清楚：1. while 中有个 sleep(10s)
<if_else> 2. while 中有个线程跑完要 2~3s
<iIlL10Oo> if_else: sleep 10 ; Thread.new{doxxx} ;
<if_else> 这样 while 循环的间隔就成了 12~13s 了
<eexpress> 你这明显是写timeout中断的。
<iIlL10Oo> if_else: 使用 Thread.new
<eexpress> 难道写成shell的方法？
<if_else> iIlL10Oo: 我查查 thread.new 的用法，试试看。
<eexpress> kk你害人了
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 哪里，你了解 python 的 thread.new ?
<eexpress> 我了解大多数语言。lol 除开py的这是妖怪。
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<freeflying> eexpress: 你这个奇葩
<roylez> eexpress: ruby会不？
<eexpress> 咋了
<freeflying> eexpress: perl你都用，居然说py
<eexpress> 了解就够。
<eexpress> perl接近C。所以才用
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: thread.new 浪费了10ms, 然后 sleep 10; 一共延时了 10.010 ms
<roylez> eexpress: ... perl接近C.....
<freeflying> eexpress: py的OO多好啊
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你不理解中断的嘛
<eexpress> freeflying: 额。那还不如ruby更加OO
<eexpress> roylez: 有啥意见？
<freeflying> eexpress: 你还是go吧
<eexpress> 那是hamo喜欢的。我不喜欢。 freeflying
<eexpress> vala也OO，写的软件都算精品。你们咋都不来。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 没必要用中断啊，中断也有误差时间
<eexpress> 中断在原理上，是没误差的。
<adam8157> eexpress: 软件精不精品和语言有啥关系...
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • FVWM 问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446106 刚接触是个菜鸟，我不明白Key F3 A A Module FvwmConsole 这句中 A 是啥意思！在它官网手册我也查不到。还有其它的Ｎ Ｍ这些参数在哪查到它呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 badboy2319 — 2013-07-22 16:16 </conten
<eexpress> 有的啊。因为其他语言写出来的，很难写好。
<eexpress> 达不到那效果
<freeflying> eexpress: vala就是垃圾
<freeflying> eexpress: 你还不如直接用c呢
<eexpress> 咋会哦。你试试几个vala的。包括cheese
<eexpress> synapse
<eexpress> baobab
 * adam8157 c赛高
<eexpress> 速度和效果并重。
<adam8157> eexpress: 智慧与美貌并存, 为了世界的和平与正义
<eexpress> 你是男人。。。咋这样说。lol
<roylez> eexpress: 天太热了，没意见
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:31 
<eexpress> roylez: 请你吃冰淇淋。
<freeflying> eexpress: 你看过vala生成的代码没
<eexpress> 不侧重桌面的，才用ruby。
<eexpress> freeflying: 我的cairo-weather，很早就改成vala版本了啊。
<IsoaSFlus> 大家好哦~
<eexpress> 生成的代码，谁看
<eexpress> 是C的执行速度，就够了。
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  16:33 
<IsoaSFlus> 奇怪，为什么我这循环只进行一次？
<IsoaSFlus> http://code.bulix.org/o1eczp-84077
<^k^> IsoaSFlus ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<doa> 问个问题，linux的用户空间的用的是4K页，内核空间用的是4M页？
<jiero> roylez: 吃吧。
<IsoaSFlus> who can help me ?
<IsoaSFlus> anybody…please
<iIlL10Oo> IsoaSFlus: 代码没有高亮啊
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么设置？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么设置高亮？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你瞎说了吧，Py的OO很乱很不彻底的吧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: compare with c/perl
<nyfair> python这种妖怪语言没有参考价值
<nyfair> 当然写点小东西谁会关心OO
<IsoaSFlus> 额
<freeflying> nyfair: py也有很大的东西
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 谁让你去和那些玩意儿比~~
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: PY转被用来堆大shit
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 比如openshit
<MeaCulpa> :)
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: openstack
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我说帽帽的呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: openshift主要是ruby的
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦... 爱吃辣的人拉的
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我司大推Openstack呢
<adam8157> freeflying: ^^
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你摸也无节操的放弃java了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Java玩不起来云啊
 * adam8157 饿了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我司基本就是每个field都会遇到个牛逼的对手被打的稀巴烂，然后扶一个他的对手，企图保命
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: OpenStack和kvm都没法买断了，可惜
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我司当年用这个手腕，3年时间就做掉了Borland
 * IsoaSFlus 前辈们能帮我看看么……
<MeaCulpa> 可惜现在能买断的东西越来越少
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 买断我吧!!!
 * IsoaSFlus http://code.bulix.org/o1eczp-84077
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 乖, 去用puddletag或者easytag吧
<IsoaSFlus> ……555
<IsoaSFlus> 不行……
<IsoaSFlus> 我想知道为什么循环只进行一次
<MeaCulpa> find后面就直接循环了...好猛
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 你慢慢调试啊，先吧循环里的代码全部注视掉光打印
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 你这shell写的.... 各种诡异
<IsoaSFlus> adam8157: 因为我是边摸索边写的，目前只是为了能达到目的，所以有很多怪异之处
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 这个窗口阴影真心好看。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446114 http://elementaryos.org/journal/when-its-ready 的窗口阴影。和mac的一样。阴影看起来很舒服。 ubuntu的太钱了。 话说哪位大神有办法吧阴影移植过来吗？ &l
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还行啊，公司里的shell都这样，我想外面的也都这样
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 一步步调试好了
<kl0a> ..
 * IsoaSFlus 我发现了一个怪异之处，比如ls *.sh|while read i，这样循环能进行下去，但是如果是ls $1|while read i，（$1是*.sh)循环就只能进行一次……为什么呢？
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: ''
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 不会再expand了, 你可以试一下前头加个eval
<MeaCulpa> 你自己不调试，永远觉得世界充满超自然现象
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋糕手
<adam8157> roylez: =,=
 * adam8157 基本上可以说, 永远都是计算机对
<roylez> adam8157: 错
<roylez> adam8157: 永远都是城管对
<kl0a> info kl0a
<adam8157> roylez: =1
<adam8157> +1
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2013/07/21/comparing-german.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 出(粗)众(重)的德语
<roylez> adam8157: 看了这个哥对于德语毫无兴趣了
<adam8157> roylez: 看过了  神评论 "如果我是法国人，老是听德国人说这话。。我也会有自信觉得法语是世界上最美的语言。。。 "
<IsoaSFlus_> 回来了……
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 为啥蛋糕手会觉得你怪，应为grep, sed都有处理多行的能力，你既然用shell来对行循环，就不应该用到grep和sed, 而是全靠shell的字符串处理，反之，用sed和grep, 你的循环就是多余的
<IsoaSFlus_> 有人能解答我刚才的问题么？
<adam8157> roylez: 德语倒是很好学, 词汇都是拼起来的
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 不会再expand了, 你可以试一下前头加个eval
<roylez> adam8157: 丫学过了？
<adam8157> roylez: 大学室友学过
<adam8157> roylez: 他讲的, 看起来麻烦, 但是规则特简单, 音标都不用, 拼写就是音标
 * adam8157 饿了, 中午吃得越多饿得越快
<MeaCulpa> 什么叫音标
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 注音
<MeaCulpa> 英语字母过于简化了才需要注音
<MeaCulpa> 德语都自带了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这种语言的好处是，欧洲没有半文盲
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中文，容易产生“半文盲”
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 而且这种语言对逻辑思维能力要求高于中文，人越说越开发智力。中文越说越开发记忆力
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这个好像是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 最后上世纪很多西方学者得出了中文使人愚钝的结果...可惜样本调查狠狠的甩了他们
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu安装问题求速度关注啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446115 我在官网下载的ubuntu桌面版 12.04 LTS 64位的安装软件 （.iso）用精灵虚拟光驱读取无法运行 我是win7系统 读取的文件夹里没有像以前一样有个exe运行文件开始安装 不知道是不是我自己有这个问题还是大家都有，希望能速度解决
<^k^> 万一不是我的问题会影响像我一样的人～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gueiying — 2013-07 …
 * adam8157 最近在背托福词汇, 很痛苦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...为啥，要考大学？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 扩充词汇量啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你确认背的是Tofel? 就是我们高一人人600分的那个Tofel?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog_not_here> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_not_here: 基娃
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 好像乃被人鄙视了呢
<MeaCulpa> 我擦我就没考到500, 回家羞愧难当
<MeaCulpa> s/500/600
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 跟酷胖词汇帝比不了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 词汇我全c
<MeaCulpa> 4 6 级全c一次过
<MeaCulpa> Tofel比较简单，听力，听到的勾出来，阅读，看到的勾出来，至于意思，完全不懂
<MeaCulpa> 我一直觉得英语考试就在考耳朵和眼睛而已，和语言，大脑，没关系
<adam8157> ets给中国考试帝跪了
<MeaCulpa> 我大一的时候去考了套啥MCSE/MCDBA, 把题库的题目的第一第二个字母和最后倒数第一第二个字母，还有正确答案的第一第二个字母采样，打入小纸条...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> afk
<MeaCulpa> 我想啥CCNA, RHCE都能这样考吧...
<MeaCulpa> 准备下班...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ....
<moonk3> a
<IsoaSFlus_> 一小时后上晚自习
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • Ubuntu13.04文件管理器的backspace问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446116 各位大侠好： 我最近安装了ubuntu13.04，可是它的文件管理的backspace键无法倒退，不知道是为什么。网上查一查，基本上都一样：打开配置文件，在最后一行添加什么的。可是我按照网上说的方法，根本就找不到他们所说的
<^k^> 那个文件。很是郁闷 谢谢各位能够帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 zml90h — 2013-07-22 17:36 …
<^V^> ^k^: 天气预报
<^k^> ^V^, 我的大脑包含的类别，却没有一个符合您的最后一个输入。  17:48 
<IsoaSFlus_> ^k^: 跪bash跪了
<^k^> IsoaSFlus_, 你是艺术吗？  17:54 
<IsoaSFlus_> ^k^: 不是的说
<^k^> IsoaSFlus_, 如果不是，是什么？  17:56 
<Meowoo> knownbad, 问你一个问题
<Meowoo> knownbad, 中国人可以在美国那买股票的么？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 可以的吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vbox非全屏,F11无法被虚拟机捕获? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446119 桌面环境是LXDE,F11正常是全屏窗口的快捷键,可是VirtualBox在非全屏模式下,即使已经按了host键进行了捕获,但F11仍然是窗口全屏,而不是发送到虚拟机内. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-22 17:52
<abinex> cherrot: 捏捏
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么，这个很重要
<haysakl1983> ALLCHAN
<rannger> Hi!
<^k^> rannger:点点点.  18:40 
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • QtCreator 中输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446125 昨天安装了Qt5.1，准备学一下，可在QtCreator中怎么也输入不了中文，而且编译出来的输入框内也不能输入中文。开始怀疑ibus有问题，卸掉装fcitx，情况没有解决，上网查资料，有的提示安装ibus-qt，有的讲要去除快捷键，试过都没用。 今天
<alpha080> 问问，中国移动的sim 卡加密方式是什么？
<Meowoo> rsa?
<CyrusYzGTt> md5 吧
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现家里有大约100支笔。。。
 * jiero|kickoff 好奇为什么都这么喜欢笔。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 寄送108支给山区孩子，
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 能寄么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 买新的寄送
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 。不支持搞污染的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 每一支都要落实
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ laf
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 小家伙，你背着笔去呗。我附近200公里都没啥山。
 * jiero|kickoff 处于一个大平原。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 或者 贫困生
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 如何判断
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 自己区暗中调查
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 自己去暗中调查
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 你不觉得调查更耗费么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 不怕贪官就直接捐
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 算了不捐了。我的钱要投在别人没投的地方
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 那就 搞几个氢弹 将 地球毁灭了
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 这么注重可能性的我不会干那么蠢的事
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 放心，平行宇宙或者平行空间里的你 ，还活着
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 还是你飞到月球比较靠谱
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 不行，我体重大
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 那就只带骨灰去
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 那就等我死了，再说
<jiero|kickoff> CyrusYzGTt: 快了快了
<imtxc> jiero|kickoff: 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero|kickoff§ 嗯，也是， 不过你要陪葬
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ jiero|kickoff 想跟我殉情
<jiero|kickoff> imtxc: 不死的 CyrusYzGTt 想要以骨灰形式离世
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ jiero|kickoff 想毁灭地球，
<jiero|kickoff> imtxc: 我们在胡喷。
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 乃的这个提示符在我这里没有 notify..
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 那就好，
<jiero|kickoff> imtxc: 他故意的。鄙视他
<imtxc> 不用冒号或者逗号者死
<jiero|kickoff> imtxc: 我从家里找到了100多支笔，他让我捐赠
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有点过于菜鸟的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446127 今天第一次接触ubuntu，装了一个12.04，用的是优盘装的，双系统，一个是win7 32位，另一个是ubuntu。用的是dell笔记本。 但是当我安装ubuntu成功了之后，让我重启，然后什么都和原来一样就进入了win7了，好奇怪，不是应该有一个系统
<^k^> 选择么？ 以前用的是start os，太过于傻瓜式了，结果现在这个都不会了。 各位大神 …
<Meowoo> 谁弄个读取 g+ 信息的，不要 html 格式，只抓取文本。 关键是身份验证难搞
<mordory> hello
<mordory> everyone
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  19:37 
<Pudge> iMadper: 我打到给武器添加凹槽那里
<Pudge> iMadper: 给哪个加凹槽好啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 弓箭？头盔？盔甲？
<iMadper> Pudge: 看你需求呀, 一般啥装备好, 就给啥加凹槽
<iMadper> Pudge: 因为, 好装备短时间内, 都不会换掉
<Pudge> iMadper: 都不咋地，就一个暗金的板甲，弓箭和头盔都只是黄金
<iMadper> Pudge: 那就板甲呗
<iMadper> Pudge: 来点抗毒不错.
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过我一般杀boss的时候，都是用一把暗金的刀，不用弓箭。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 因为那把刀+100% 爆好装备。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你真该玩野蛮人....
<Pudge> iMadper: 我的黄金装备全靠这把刀。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你用法师的时候, 是不是也用普通攻击?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不用法师，玩腻了
<iMadper> Pudge: 德鲁伊/死灵法 通关快
<Pudge> iMadper: 温暖之心升级上来了就闭着眼睛打
<Pudge> iMadper: 我刚刚30级了，有女武神，感觉板甲没啥作用了，没人打我
<iMadper> Pudge: 所以, 加抗毒就行了
<iMadper> Pudge: 有些boss的毒很烦人
<Pudge> iMadper: 凹槽留着等暗金弓箭再装有意义么？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我感觉，毒还好，效果慢，来得及加血，关键是闪电，秒人无敌啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 意义不大吧? 我觉得, 一个凹槽, 提升不明显吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 好吧，再问一个，装符文厉害还是装宝石厉害？
<iMadper> Pudge: 高级宝石, 厉害
<Pudge> iMadper: 我看合出来的最好的符文，是吸血+吸蓝 4%
<Pudge> iMadper: 完美的宝石？
<iMadper> Pudge: 普攻才能加学/魔, 技能不行
<Pudge> iMadper: 不同颜色的同等级宝石能合并么。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 不能.......!!!!
<Pudge> iMadper: 废话，亚马逊就是靠普攻啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过我有女武神，也不用吸血了。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 忽略我吧, 我法师玩多了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
 * iMadper 炸酱面好吃!!!
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助ubuntu 双线双网卡双IP实现方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446133 按网上提供的方法无效，还是只有电信的IP是通的，联通IP无法连接，也ping不通联通网关，求高手解决。 服务器环境如下： 系统：ubuntu12.04 X64 server 电信IP（TEL）：114.80.227.34 netmask 255.255.255.128 gateway 114.80.227.33 联
<^k^> 通IP（CNC）：112.65.227.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 112.65.227.1 1.配置网卡信息 # vi /etc/netw …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu影响路由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446134 刚装了一个ubuntu12.04，联wifi正常，但是只要我用ubuntu，同一局域网内的win7就会掉线（mac不会）。路由不是自己的，ip是自动获取的。求解决方案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 larkin_wind — 2013-07-22 20:16
<jiero|kickoff> 陈宫
<nothinking> 哈楼
<Meowoo> 哈喽
<nothinking> 就咱俩
<iMadper> Meowoo: 猫叔. nothinking: 不瘦王
<nothinking> 鱼叔
<nothinking> imadper：鱼叔
<iMadper> nothinking: 你叫错人了
<nothinking> 那叫啥
<iMadper> nothinking: 就叫 iMadper
<nothinking> 你不是养鱼的？
<iMadper> nothinking: 是, 但是, 我不叫鱼叔.
<nothinking> 哈哈 那就是鱼叔
<nothinking> 猫叔  你能指点我装个QQ吗
<nothinking> imadper：猫叔
<nothinking> 我擦  叫错了  鱼叔
<Meowoo> iMadper, 干嘛，啥不瘦王？ 胖王？
<iMadper> nothinking: 在pidgin上面用lwqq.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你自己拼他的名字. 不就是不瘦王吗?
<Meowoo> 额
<nothinking> pidgin 上的 qq好用吗
<Meowoo> 应该是 no thinking 吧， 是  no thin king?
<nothinking> no thinking
<nothinking> 啊  鱼叔
<Meowoo> e
<nothinking> 鱼叔  你用qq不
<nothinking> 我要不把empathy 卸载了装个 pidgin得了
<Meowoo> 干嘛还用 QQ 。QQ 不是很老的么
<Meowoo> 国外还有人用 icq 么？
<Meowoo> 好像 icq 也没人用了
<jiero|kickoff> iMadper: 看你一个人独自说话哈。
<iMadper> jiero|kickoff: 你把他们给ignore了?
<Meowoo> iMadper, 你不是在国外么？
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我在帝都.
<Meowoo> iMadper, 国外还有人用 icq 么？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我去问国外的，我好奇还有没有人用 icq
<Meowoo> ofan, 你周围的老外有用 icq 的么
<Meowoo> 我猜想，还用 icq 的都是老古董了
<Meowoo> 上 icq 找人，美国，女的，只有一个在线
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~$ dpkg Repair broken packages
<nothinking> dpkg: error: 配置错误：/etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch:1：未知选项 foreign-architecture
<nothinking> 鱼叔 怎么半
<iMadper> nothinking: 问错人了, 我不用debian/ubuntu
<nothinking> 求帮助啊
<iMadper> nothinking: 不过, 你可以考虑去掉multiarch.
<nothinking> 我修复依赖 结果出错了
<nothinking> multiarch 是什么啊
<iMadper> nothinking: 多体系结构.
<nothinking> 听都听不懂啊
<iMadper> nothinking: 你不是做it的? 为啥要用linux? 快换回win7吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 我还保留 ICQ 的账号
<nothinking> 或者就是折腾啊
<nothinking> 活着就是折腾啊
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 额， 貌似即时通现在式微额
<iMadper> nothinking: 那也要自己折腾... 自己去google就好了...
<Meowoo> 我的 icq qq 帐号，早忘了
<nothinking> 呵呵 我百度百度
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 额， 我现在喜欢用gmail.. 只要一直登陆 也能 即时聊天
<CyrusYzGTt> nothinking§ 我的百度号，忘记密码了。。
<nothinking> 鱼叔 你还是帮帮我把
<nothinking> 我百度不到
<Meowoo> 额
<nothinking> 貌似和我的64位系统有关系
<CyrusYzGTt> 当然 gmail 被 墙就另说
<CyrusYzGTt> nothinking§ 这种错误 各个发行版都有，
<nothinking> 怎么处理啊？
<imtxc> iMadper|Upstream: ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Upstream: 高端啊 还 upstream
<iMadper|Upstream> nothinking: 刚才都说了, 我不用debian/ubuntu 你问错人了. 我给你的办法就是, 去掉multiarch
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc: 哥现在在测3.11-rc2的kernel, 算不算upstream的?
<qiao> iMadper|Upstream: 骚情的名字。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Upstream: 吊死测试
<iMadper|Upstream> qiao: 早~
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc: 早~
<imtxc> iMadper|Upstream: 早你妹。。。
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc: 早你妹~
<nothinking> 这个词是多架构？
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper|Upstream§ 加油，你测试完 fedora19应该也快用的，，虽然还在 3.9.9
<iMadper|Upstream> qiao: 我的oracle好了....
<nothinking> 我是64的ubuntu  也是多架构？
<iMadper|Upstream> CyrusYzGTt: 马上就3.10.1了.
<qiao> iMadper|Upstream: 不知道，还没看。。
<qiao> iMadper|Upstream: 你的好了 ？
<happyaron> 3.9大悲剧版本。
<iMadper|Upstream> CyrusYzGTt: fedora马上就要去3.10.1 没事.
<happyaron> 3.2 3.5 3.7 3.8都比较靠谱……
<CyrusYzGTt> nothinking§ 64位元 系统可以用 32bit 64 bit架构的软体
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper|Upstream§ 好吧，，
<nothinking> 鱼叔让我去掉多架构是啥意思啊
<imtxc> nothinking: 贴 /etc/apt/source.list 出来
<CyrusYzGTt> nothinking§ 去掉 32 bit 的包
<nothinking> 哦 明白了
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper|Upstream§ 额。。最近 fedora更新 不给力
 * imtxc imtxc|No_happy
<iMadper|Upstream> CyrusYzGTt: 别跟我说, 跟我公司的base os team的人说去.
 * CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt|郁闷
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 今天我看地震的新闻，甘肃灾区都别别的灾区穷好多。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper|Upstream§ 不认识
<imtxc|NO_happy> 塌了的全是土房子。。。
<nothinking> 怎么区分32位和64位的源
<nothinking> 代码太长肯定不让我贴
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 没办法...
<iMadper|Upstream> nothinking: /topic
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 从repository中删除libavcodec，就自动安装libavcodec-extra... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446135 Hi， 问个naive的问题。 Environment: Ubuntu 13.04 我从repository中删除libavcodec，就自动安装libavcodec-extra。但是我想的是，彻底把这两个都删除，而自己手动安装自己的ffmpeg。 怎么样能够在从repository中删除l
<^k^> ibavcodec的时候， 不 自动安装libavcodec-extra ？？ Cheers Pei 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href=& …
<imtxc|NO_happy> nothinking: http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<^k^> imtxc|NO_happy ⇪ t: Multiarch/HOWTO - Debian Wiki
<imtxc|NO_happy> nothinking: 自己看啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果是 fedora 直接 命令行 cat /etc/apt/source.list | fpaste  然后将输出的 url贴上来
<Meowoo> aim 和 icq 有啥区别额
<imtxc|NO_happy> fedora ?  apt?
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ aim 主要跟 aol .. icq 貌似被收购，还是谁的
<imtxc|NO_happy> yum 作者出事之后 fedora 开始用 apt 了么
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc|NO_happy§ fedora也支持apt
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc|NO_happy§ 没有
<imtxc|NO_happy> CyrusYzGTt: 快改提示符！
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc|NO_happy§ fedora推荐用 dnf 替代 yum
<imtxc|NO_happy> CyrusYzGTt: 妖人，烧了你
<imtxc|NO_happy> 不会用 fedora 啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc|NO_happy§ https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DNF
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Features/DNF - FedoraProject
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 额，两个是通用的吧，如我有 icq 的帐号， 在 im选 aim 协议就可以的吧
<imtxc|NO_happy> icq 是什么
<imtxc|NO_happy> g icq
<imtxc|NO_happy> g im
<imtxc|NO_happy> g aim
<^k^> imtxc|NO_happy: aim |AIM| is the simplest (and most fun) way to chat and share with people and groups you care about. Now with video chat, easy group conversations, message |...|
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 不清楚，很久没有用icq，虽然每个星期自动登陆
<imtxc|NO_happy> ^k^: 你怎么不用 个i湖边
<imtxc|NO_happy> ^k^: github
<^k^> imtxc|NO_happy, 没有多少人表达自己的方式。  21:18 
<^k^> imtxc|NO_happy, 您是否在寻找一个湖我如何？  21:19 
<dispensable_> 有用XFCE的嘛
<imtxc|NO_happy> ^k^: 弱，打错字了都发现不了
<dispensable_> 话说右上角的气泡如何限制一次性弹出的个数啊
<dispensable_> 有时候……一屏幕
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat可以设置
<^k^> imtxc|NO_happy, 弱无法发现一个错字？  21:20 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 你的智能等级是多少，
<dispensable_> CyrusYzGTt: 没有全局的？
<Meowoo> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来kk被限制了，， 想念 O_o
<Meowoo> dispensable_, 怎么，我用过
<CyrusYzGTt> dispensable_§ 可以全局，也可以单个频道
<Meowoo> dispensable_, 你弄了什么了
<dispensable_> 右上角的气泡提醒个数
<dispensable_> 能不能限制他一次弹出的个数
<dispensable_> 比如最多一次弹出3个提醒
<dispensable_> 有时候消息多了 回来一看
<iMadper|Upstream> CyrusYzGTt: 他要的是整个noticfication layer的限制.
<dispensable_> 一屏幕
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper|Upstream§ 哦，xchat不可以
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: emacs mu4e 看邮件配色不错.....
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 就是发邮件比较蛋疼，它的文档里面的方式都不适合我
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 有org-mode的.
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: emacs guru 帮帮我吧
<iMadper|Upstream> 帮你啥?
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 你tmd去看提问的智慧去
<CyrusYzGTt> kves§ KK的父神，或者本体，
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 我搜了，我找了
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 没找到解决的办法。。。
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 你丫没说你的问题呀
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 你问题是啥?
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 你光说不适合你, 没说你需要啥功能呀! 我tm哪儿知道你的需求
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 呐，我有两个邮箱，一个公司的，一个 gmail，为了在别的客户端收邮件方便，我把公司邮箱的邮件自动转发到了gmail
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 一听就觉得麻烦了...
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 你公司还不开了你? 公司邮件全转发到公共邮箱...
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 现在用 offlineimap 同步下来的邮件，包括别人发到gmail 和公司邮箱的，我用 mu4e 回复邮件的时候， 要根据是发到哪个邮箱的邮件来选择回信的邮箱。。。
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 他们不知道。。。
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: mu4e 文档里面说的方式，没有我这种情况
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 我找到了这两种方式 http://ionrock.org/emacs-email-and-mu.html， 和http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e/Multiple-accounts.html#Multiple-accounts
<kves> imtxc|NO_happy ⇪ t: Emacs, Email and Mu
<Meowoo> 看着好乱
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 第一种方式用的 msmtp 发邮件，第二个是用两个邮箱账户根据不同的 maildir 区分，我需要这两个配置的结合....
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 就是想吧 第二个配置里面的 :maildir 这种判断方式修改成第一个里面的 :from 这样的形式。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 描述完了。。
<iMeowoo|RockTheB> 我也来搞搞
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 理解一下, 等
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 超过我理解范围了
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 去#emacs吧.
<iMeowoo|RockTheB> imtxc|NO_happy, 去吧
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 恩，其实 http://ionrock.org/emacs-email-and-mu.html 他说的这种方式可以
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMeowoo|RockTheB: 我把他的配置抄袭来之后不能用，但是他这种思路就是我想要的
<iMeowoo|RockBoat> imtxc|NO_happy, 我纯捣蛋的
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 怎么样，这个issue 困难不
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 没看
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 分不清msmtp之类的东西
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream:  ...........
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 你是 emacs 老司机啊，你得带我
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 我就smtpmail
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 太多种类分不清
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 不管用什么，实现我的需求就行啊... 就是回复邮件的时候根据收件人的域名选择不同的 smtp 账户
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 这个可以
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 你这句话, 说清楚问题了... 之前的描述, 完全没看懂你想要干嘛
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: ...
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 文档里面的方式是有不同的 inbox 目录，因此不适合我，我只有一个 inbox
<iMeowoo|RockBoat> 我是浑水摸鱼的
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 根据发件人的域名来选择回复账户?
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 恩，如果是 @niucha.com 发来的， 就用 imtxc@niucha.com 回复，其他的都用 gmail 回复
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 写个函数挂在mu4e-compose-*-hook 里面? 正则判断, 匹配就用imtxc@niucha.com 不匹配就用另外一个账户?
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 应该就是这么个意思
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 那还有啥问题... 慢慢琢磨怎么写, 或者等周四我给你写
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e/Multiple-accounts.html#Multiple-accounts  应该根据这个改改就可以
<^k^> imtxc|NO_happy ... ⇪ Multiple accounts - mu4e user manual
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 我看了这个人写的了, 最后的if语句没看懂.
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 他是根据邮件不同的 maildir 选择发送的账户，
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 恩, 前面的代码看懂了.  周四再说吧... 我先把测试结果整理一下....
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 最后一个 if 语句就是我要回复的邮件，不在定义的任何一个 maildir 里面
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 好
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: set (car var) (cadr var))  没脑子想呀....
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 这句应该可以直接不要
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 哦, 理解了.
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 其实, 就是 maildir (mu4e-message-field mu4e-compose-parent-message :maildir)  这个其实是个hash来的.
<imtxc|NO_happy> 因为我有一个 default
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 取mu4e-compose-parent-message 里面的maildir. 不知道别的变量叫啥... 得查...
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 改天吧, 今天先干活.
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 恩
<imtxc|NO_happy> 有 from 有 to
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 不过, 我要写的话, 我肯定是检查to/cc 呀
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 先去忙你的
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 为啥只看后缀? 应该是他给你哪个账户发, 你就哪个账户回呀
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 额，对。。
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: 因为我公司的邮箱没有跟外面的人交流过，所以。。。 那个需求没想到
<iMadper|Upstream> imtxc|NO_happy: 行, 放心, 我会记得去写的.
<imtxc|NO_happy> iMadper|Upstream: ok
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • draftsight提示“本产品未经授权或已过期” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446137 RT，大概是系统更新之后出现的，一直找不到解决的办法，望高手指点。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 apleilx — 2013-07-22 21:58
<jiero|kickoff> 都睡了吧睡吧
 * jiero|kickoff 今天掰断了钢笔
<jiero|kickoff> 厉害吧
<imtxc|NO_happy> jiero|kickoff: momo
 * jiero|kickoff 抱抱 imtxc|NO_happy
<imtxc|NO_happy> jiero|kickoff: NO_HAPPY
<jiero|kickoff> imtxc|NO_HAPPY:  happyaron 和你中和了
<[1up]jiero> 怀念 1up！
<[1up]jiero> the 1up clan.
 * [1up]jiero 喜欢你们
 * [1up]jiero 要用蘑菇灭了 imtxc|NO_HAPPY
<imtxc|NO_HAPPY> 1up 是什么
<[1up]jiero> maplebeats_: 蘑菇头
<imtxc|NO_HAPPY> [1up]jiero: ...
<imtxc|NO_HAPPY> maplebeats_: 媒婆
<imtxc|NO_HAPPY> maplebeats_: 让你的首富老板开发linux qq 吧
 * [1up]jiero 觉得所有休闲鞋都是垃圾。。。
 * [1up]jiero 看到那个字就觉得是3个月内穿破的标签
<[1up]jiero> imtxc|NO_HAPPY: 建立自己的聊天软件服务器吧。花0元钱。
<imtxc|NO_HAPPY> [1up]jiero: 搭服务器容易，让你在qq上的联系人用它难，你觉得别人会为了配合你再在电脑上装一个软件？
<imtxc|NO_HAPPY> [1up]jiero: 睡了
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 又见到你了，烧！
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 有女朋友没？
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 没的说
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 滚回去找个女朋友再来给我说话，哪怕是充气的也行
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 不要
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 我对三次元没兴趣
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 踢飞你丫的
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 我先烧死你
<jusss> maplebeats: 他一定是你好基友
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: jusss 你们两基友吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 你们两个活在二次元世界的人
<jusss> maplebeats: 我不喜二次元呀
<maplebeats> jusss: 别拿我和他想提并论，哥是活在三次元的
<jusss> maplebeats: 你喜
<[1up]jiero> imtxc_away: 笨，就不要软件了吗。
<IsoaSFlus> jusss：他背叛了二次元
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 没有
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 所以我要烧死他
<[1up]jiero> maplebeats: 好，进步了，以后再嘲笑 IsoaSFlus 的背叛
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 他网站都改了！！！原来多漂亮
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 我不会背叛的，绝不！
<jusss> maplebeats: 你网站该了？你有网站？给我个能翻墙的ssh
<maplebeats> jusss: 没有
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 你背叛了3次元，我们该烧死你。
 * maplebeats 哥有专网，不用翻墙
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 我一直都讨厌三次元
<jusss> maplebeats: 没有改网站？
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 切，我才不信你小学先看漫画再有爱。
<jusss> maplebeats: 给个ssh吧，都一年没上twitter了
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 不好意思，我一直都讨厌三次元，所以我才爱上了二次元
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 。原来从小就是没人要的小猫。。。抱歉了
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: lol
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 可以这么说
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 自己都不要自己了。。。
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 快点去看心理医生吧。。。
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 额，自爱还是有的
<[1up]jiero> jusss: 。。。1年了啊。直接诶用windows上啊。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<jusss> [1up]jiero: 没vpn ssh, win也上不了tw
<lomandv> 大家晚上好，我现在才发现IRC也有WEB版，哈哈
<IsoaSFlus> 推好玩？
<[1up]jiero> jusss: vpngate
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 能追一群人
<jusss> [1up]jiero: 哦
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 否则找不到他们
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 例如？
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 例如 huahua
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 例如 那破猫
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 哪只猫？
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: shellex -> lyric
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 不认识……
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 其实，我主要是追着女孩子的 推。
<[1up]jiero> lol
 * [1up]jiero 现在才注意到。
<IsoaSFlus> [1up]jiero: 果然无聊
<[1up]jiero> 还有新闻类的
<[1up]jiero> IsoaSFlus: 因为从那家伙哪里真的知道很多以前不知道的知识。
<[1up]jiero> 哈哈
<freeflying> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<[1up]jiero> freeflying: 你们的新超级本啊。。。
<[1up]jiero> 。。。竟然是三千两百万美金。。。难度贼高啊。从没见过有筹集到那个数字的。
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:27 
<gfrog> 测试
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:27 
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在学英文
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 准备嫁美国人？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 准备嫁美国寡妇
<Meowoo> 在上班么？
<knownbad> 是啊。
<Meowoo> 那等你有空再聊吧
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<knownbad> What do you want?
<Meowoo> 在学英文额
<axiaow> cls
<axiaow> 上面的'cls我这是在频道里发了信息么
<Meowoo> yes
<Meowoo> knownbad, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fDPT8vWJE&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL2CGrIfYxHqWuhsVjgl2lVVbccGCkVxFe
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ YouTube - 我, 美国人: 开野营车的人
<axiaow> thanks
<Meowoo> 180美元 可给你开房车半年额，这算贵么?
<Meowoo> axiaow, no thanks
<axiaow> Meowoo: Nice to meet you!
<Meowoo> me 2
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> Impossible.
<knownbad> There is no way to lease 6 month for $180.
<Meowoo> 看不懂
<knownbad> Probably $180/month but I will have to listen in.
<knownbad> $180 半年不可能。   可能是 $180/月。
<axiaow>  挺有意思的 Meowoo
<knownbad> 外接水电和垃圾另外收费。
<Meowoo> 不是额，视频说什么什么卷 180美元让你从9月到下一年4月到沙漠过冬，啥鸟来着
<axiaow> Oh,....
<knownbad> 我还没看。
<Meowoo> 2分14秒后说的，可能是啥入场卷，不是租车钱吧
<Meowoo> 车可能要自备
<Meowoo> 是许可证，不是租车钱。
<knownbad> 是自己的房车找地停车。
<Meowoo> 花180美元买张许可证，就让你在那停留6个月，过冬。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 挺写意的额，只是车是个问题，哪来那么多钱买那么大一辆车额
<knownbad> 买个二手的。
<knownbad> 这样的生活我是可以，老婆不行。
<Meowoo> 训练她额
<knownbad> 勉强不来的。   她连美国公车都不敢坐。
<knownbad> 有我开的士她享受的很。
<Meowoo> 为什么，美国公车很不同的么？是不是特别大
<Meowoo> 开房车，不也是你开么
<Meowoo> 感觉美国啥都大
<Meowoo> 咪咪也大，jj也大
<knownbad> 没，她怕说英文不识路。
<Meowoo> 我臆想的
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 拉屎也挺大？
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 开房车，不也是你开么，开到哪睡到哪，挺好玩的
<Meowoo> 我看那都是退休后开的。我想等你退休了，就开着房车，带着老婆全美国跑额
<knownbad> http://kotaku.com/game-programmer-quits-job-to-sell-street-food-doubles-864816450
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Game Programmer Quits Job To Sell Street Food, Doubles Salary
<knownbad> 住房车是辛苦些。   有点像吉普赛。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 感觉美国男人，都是长不大的老小孩，从小玩到老。
<knownbad> 中文版。   http://games.qq.com/a/20130708/005907.htm
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 程序猿转行卖烧饼：月入2万 买房买车娶靓妹_游戏_腾讯网
<Meowoo> .....
<knownbad> 不错哦。
<Meowoo> 额。正在看 voa 的我是美国人的节目，可能是编辑的缘故吧。感觉美国人会将爱好当事业额。 也可能是这些都是经过筛选的，普通美国人也一样吧
<Meowoo> 普通美国人也和中国的一样吧。只是那些特别的人的故事被voa收集而已
<knownbad> 不是吧？   美国的精神就是独立，DIY。
<knownbad> 大部分的美国人多少会懂点车子家里的修理。
<Meowoo> 额，这个我不了解，只是看那节目得到的印象。这节目给我的感觉是，这些人都将自己的爱好当事业。可能不会得到很多钱，但是过得开心。
<knownbad> 有些文化是由此衍生而来。
<Meowoo> 看了那个断脚的退伍军人的故事。挺励志的就是了
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 有个电影叫鳄鱼先生里有这么个情节。
<Meowoo> 啥情节？
<Meowoo> 断脚退伍军人？
<knownbad> 他在酒吧里被轮椅撞了，他挡在那人面前。   轮椅上那人问他你没看见我在轮椅上吗？   鳄鱼先生回了那又这么样？   你腿有问题人又不残。
<Meowoo> ...
<Meowoo> 我看的倒是反过来，参加马拉松的比赛，有些腿好的跑不动，坐在地上，脱了鞋子柔脚丫。那几个缺腿的退伍军人从后跑上来，反倒那些腿好坐在地上跑不动的看见了，就站起来继续跑
<Meowoo> 美国也放正能量的，真险恶
<knownbad> 原本就是。
<knownbad> 鳄鱼先生说的是你要别人把你当个废人让你还是当你是个腿有问题的正常人？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 就是说，要别人看得起自己，先不要自己看不起自己
<knownbad> 是的。
<Meowoo> 先不要把自己放在弱者这边，自怨自艾
<Meowoo> 额，通过另一个角度励志额。
<knownbad> 有人街上撞翻你，你肯定火大。   但你看了是个坐轮椅的你可能就忍住了，为何？   你是可怜他还是？
<Meowoo> 中国也一样，通过董存瑞，雷锋来励志，还有啥迪姐姐
<Meowoo> 来励志
<Meowoo> 还有什么舍身救火的。
<Meowoo> 忘了啥名字
<knownbad> 美国人不需要你可怜，他们要同等待遇的支持。
<Meowoo> 不过美国的励志有点不同，都是教导要自立，个人意味很重。
<Meowoo> 而中国完全就是为统治服务
<Meowoo> 是额
<knownbad> 没什么，要是自己都照顾不好还谈其他的？
<Meowoo> 看那独脚军人的故事也一样，不单去激励相同际遇的人，同时还激励那些腿脚没问题的
<knownbad> 中国不是有什么齐家立国平天下的？
<knownbad> 第一步是什么？
<Meowoo> 齐家？
<Meowoo> 还看了一个女摄影师的故事。为自己的爱好去追求
<Meowoo> 最先看的就是那个房车
<Meowoo> 看那些，美国的这类都是宣扬个人。个人的爱好，个人的精神，个人的自立自强。
<knownbad> http://blog.renren.com/share/342488541/15099241249
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 总结了一下中国传统文化的三道论述题，希望到时候用的上 – 【人人分享-人人网】
<knownbad> 修身齐家立国平天下。
<knownbad> 这里头不就是个人为先吗？
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 中国历代的帝王那个不是自私嫡传？
<knownbad> 那不是个人主义吗？
<Meowoo> 对额
<knownbad> 什么时候顾虑到人民的幸福？
<Meowoo> 啥时候提出集体主义的？
<Meowoo> 不就是那个马克思出来才出的么？
<knownbad> 哪里比美国好呢？  美国只是说了实话而已。
<knownbad> 马克思主义到后来一样成了精英制。
<Meowoo> 修身齐国平天下，是说给谁听的？老百姓不说这些的，都是书生说的。
<knownbad> 理想敌不过人性。
<Meowoo> 最近我有个想法，人类的社会的维持都是靠个人私利推动和维持的
<knownbad> 一样的。   把自己照顾好再照顾家人再照顾国家再照顾天下。
<knownbad> 书生还是农民一样的。
<Meowoo> 有竞争，因竞争相互又有牵制。大体之间如能牵制住，就会基本平衡。如果某一方过于强大，其他无法牵制，这平衡就会被打破。
<Meowoo> 但最终会回到平衡的状态。
<Meowoo> 如果是以前，农民是修身，齐国与之无关，更不用说平天下。
<knownbad> 台湾管尸体叫大体，我不知为何。
<Meowoo> 农民本身依附皇帝，最多只能眼看眼前的三亩七分地，之外自己就无关了
<knownbad> 人人可以修身齐家。
<Meowoo> 修身齐家这个没问题。但国，天下，在封建就与百姓无关
<Meowoo> 所有人都可修身齐家，而国，天下与普通老百姓无关。中国百姓的小农意识也就是这么来的
<Meowoo> 只管好我眼前的地就好了，管你上面谁当皇帝。遇到末代皇帝，遇到一昏君有何办法，外族打过来，我除了逃战祸又能怎么样？
<Meowoo> 谁当皇帝与我何干呢？来个昏君搞的百姓无法生活，百姓还能将他刮了？
<Meowoo> 是啊，修身齐家是所有人都可以，也只能到此为止额。
<Meowoo> 不关心政治，只盼望明君，包青天的小农意识不就是这么来的么？
<knownbad> 你不是找个好人嫁了吗？
<Meowoo> :)
<Meowoo> 我去忙了，等你有空的时候再聊。有些东西想问你的。
<knownbad> 问我干嘛？
<knownbad> 我什么都不懂。
<knownbad> 松鼠呢?   Nexus 7 Gen 2 出来了。
<Meowoo> 到底啥叫越狱额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 啥叫越狱额
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 越南监狱？
<Meowoo> iphone 的越狱，看一个信息，说 iphone 啥越狱
<Meowoo> 升不升 ios 7
<Meowoo> 手机的越狱不是说 iphone 装 安卓系统，叫越狱么？
<knownbad> 哦，就破解。
<knownbad> 原厂的 iPhone 是锁定了。
<Meowoo> 额，看了 wiki ，就是为了安装 appstore 里没有的
<Meowoo> 软件
<Meowoo> 苹果的审查很严的么？
<knownbad> 看你的软件跟它家的有没冲突。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我一直以为是安卓装ios，iphone装安卓系统叫越狱呢
<knownbad> 那叫做山寨。
<dispensable> ...
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 安卓的软件商店的审查应该不会那么严吧
<knownbad> 烧饼西施蛮漂亮的。
<Meowoo> 为手机写程序，是为 ios 写还是为安卓写呢？
<Meowoo> 烧饼西施？那个程序猿烧饼？
<Meowoo> 很少用手机写博客啥的吧
<knownbad> 不知道，你得问别人。
<Meowoo> 对额，你都不写博客的
<Meowoo> g+都没一信息
<knownbad> 不想美国政府监听。
<knownbad> 美国政府也很贱的。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我还是想不明白，那个监听案，国会当初同意授权政府的
<Meowoo> 国会当初是如何同意的，难道美国真得被恐怖主义吓怕了？
<knownbad> 是的。
<knownbad> 所以政府机构是绝对需要监督的。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 不监督政府，就被政府监视
<knownbad> 错，不监督政府，就被政府糟蹋。
<knownbad> 中国今天也是如此。
<Meowoo> 貌似历来就有许许多多政府的阴谋论的传说，例如政府51区啥的。都是在电视得到的印象，貌似美国人总认为政府在秘密搞些什么阴谋，给我的感觉，几乎都成了美国人的性格了
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> Area 51 是真的但不一定是不明飞行器。
<knownbad> 它是个国防部研发中心。
<Meowoo> 对政府不信任，本当就该如此，不信任才会去监督政府。不过给我的感觉，美国人对政府的不信任到了疑神疑鬼的程度了。
<Meowoo> 不单51区，就是啥都觉得政府在隐瞒什么，在搞啥阴谋似的。
<knownbad> 美国人没错，只要有秘密肯定有内情。   这次的 NSA 不就是吗?   机密的监听不就把美国人民全监听了吗？
<Meowoo> 影视也一直在渲染这个，单就变形金刚，也说政府早就知道，连总统都被蒙在鼓里
<Meowoo> 是额。
<knownbad> 越少秘密越多民主。
<Meowoo> 额，天生警惕政府。
<knownbad> 所有的秘密大部分是政府的借口。
<knownbad> 不能说的狗屁事就贴的机密。
<Meowoo> 是额，连家里有多少个老婆都是机密
<knownbad> 美国如同中国一般黑对方的网路却只怪中国黑美国。
<Meowoo> 本身间谍就是这样的额
<Meowoo> 相互指责。
<knownbad> 询问美国有没黑对方肯定给的是机密无可奉告。
<knownbad> 反正自个干的狗屁事就是机密，全世界都一样。
<Meowoo> 一方千方百计地消灭对方可能窃听自己的机会，例如阻止华为，一方面又拼命探听中国的秘密。
<knownbad> 这就是政府的滥权。
<Meowoo> 间谍等的都是肮脏
<knownbad> 这倒正常。
<knownbad> 中国的间谍一流。
<Meowoo> 国际间的，我和你有不同的看法。国际间就是你死我活，但不能用到国外的手段来对付国内。对外争夺，补贴对内的。例如在外争夺资源，而让国内的价格降低。
<knownbad> 我极度怀疑松鼠就是，看他不近女色的。。。。
<Meowoo> 中国反倒反过来，对外友好，对内恶劣
<Meowoo> 美国是对内民主，对外恶霸。中国是对内恶霸，对外送钱
<knownbad> 所以这次 NSA 出事了，因为对内的只有 FBI 是允许的。   而且得要有法庭许可。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 当让，没有制衡的政府，制度是民主，最后政府也会变成恶魔。
<knownbad> 以某方面来说就是美国政府对付美国人民。
<Meowoo> 你说的对，政府就是要监督，就是要管的。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 对传统的美国人这是个大忌。
<knownbad> 以前美国对苏联的口号就是社会主义是不自由的，每个人都生活的恐惧监听下。
<knownbad> 现在美国只差了恐惧但以生活在监听下？
<knownbad> 那还为自由战斗个屁。
<Meowoo> 纳粹德国，之前也是民主制度(虽说不完善，有漏洞，不然纳粹也钻不了空)，但最后通过手段，控制国会，纳粹德国的政府不受牵制，不受控制，最后变成额莫。
<knownbad> 没错，不监督政府就是让政府滥权。
<knownbad> 让政府糟蹋。
<Meowoo> 是额，有些时候，最后独裁，是通过一两件事件，如人民被恐惧主义吓怕了，被政府利用，权力越扩越大，最后不受牵制。
<knownbad> 正解，古代也是。
<Meowoo> :)
<knownbad> 我从不觉得美国是完美的，但还有希望改变。
<Meowoo> 不过有时候确实两难额
<Meowoo> 我也觉得没有任何东西是完美的
<knownbad> 错，这好似宁可错杀一百也不放过一个？   但他据对不会杀他亲友。
<Meowoo> 就算有完美，也是在特定的条件下的完美，条件变了，发展了，那个完美就不完美了。关键是否有进步
<Meowoo> 关键是否有进步的可能
<knownbad> 最后就是人们杀光了，政府最大。
<knownbad> 人民。
<Meowoo> “这好似宁可错杀一百也不放过一个？ ” 这个也是纠结之一
<knownbad> 最可怕的不是恐怖分子，而是政府。
<Meowoo> 有点到了哲学的悖论问题，如是牺牲一个胖子，救其余五个这类的
<knownbad> 中国的朝代大部分是内部腐化后才被推翻的。
<Meowoo> 美国能发展到今天，并非说美国完美，而是美国有进步的可能，而且是进步的推动力是在不完美(如经济危机，人权运动)
<Meowoo> 不断出现问题，不断进步，不断出现问题，不断进步。
<knownbad> 美国已开始退步了。
<knownbad> 安逸了太久就腐败了。
<Meowoo> 安逸了太久就腐败了。
<Meowoo> 这个绝对同意
<Meowoo> 进步就是要不断出现问题，不断进步的。好像老外有个说法，成熟过后就是死亡
<knownbad> 我对这次 NSA 的监听就很失望。   政府都能对全美国人民监听了还有什么不能干的？
<Meowoo> 我想不用失望，可能这个反倒是一个进步的机会。
<Meowoo> 就看事情最后朝哪个方向走
<knownbad> 屁啦，不知还有多少屁事还在掩盖在机密下？
<knownbad> 这次是让人抖了出来要不谁知道？
<knownbad> 得开会去。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 到时再续
<Meowoo> :)
<Meowoo> 你先忙
<^k^>  05:06
<Guest99744> 大家好
<^k^> Guest99744:点点点.  06:50 
<Guest99744> 小学生来报到了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装的xp和xubuntu双系统,xubuntu启动键鼠就没反应，密码都输不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446147 折腾了一晚上，终于通过硬盘安装装好了。 悲剧的是，只要启动xubuntu12.04，键盘鼠标立马一点反应都没有，启动xp没问题。 因为不懂怎么分区，我安装xubuntu的时候选的是自带的自动安装那个模式
<^k^> （第一个），没有用“其他选项” 请问怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="ht …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntun 13 附加驱动的无线网卡驱动无法安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446150 笔记本 acer 4752 在附加驱动里面安装无线网卡驱动一直显示 “正在应用更改” 下面是 命令ifconfig 和 lspci 的信息 另外命令rfkill list 没有显示任何信息 ---------------------------------------------------
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Edge 智能手机登陆 Indiegogo，将于 2014 年 5 月上市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446152 Ubuntu Edge 智能手机登陆 Indiegogo，将于 2014 年 5 月上市 由 Sanji Feng 于 7 hours 之前发表 文章分类: 智能手机 Canonical 的移动 + PC 大统一计划今天又向前迈出了一步！据悉他们将推出一款名为 Edge 的智能手
<^k^> 机，它将于 2014 年 5 月进入市场，售价为 830 美元（约人民币 5,120 元）。值得一提 …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-23
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 哇。。。ubuntu的预售放少了，才5000个，至少7000个啊，否则可能后继无力。
<imtxc> jiero: 手机？
<imtxc> quit
<imtxc> exit
<imtxc> bye
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。就算限额的那些都用上，才 $7.5M，离需要的 $32M差距太大。
<jiero> freeflying 。。。这也太不正常了。
<jiero> imtxc: 除非ubuntu再加其他选项，比如电信厂商直接交 $1M 获得 *** 。
<alpha080> 好贵。。
<jiero> alpha080: 不算贵啊。
<jiero> alpha080: 128GB的SSD呐。
<alpha080> 不是在谈手机么？
<jiero> alpha080: 是啊。
<jiero> alpha080: 还有双麦克主动降噪，气压计，这种
<jiero> alpha080: 应该再加温度计
<jiero> 还有指南针/罗盘
<alpha080> 要那么多功能做什么，到时候半天一充么
<iwii> 指南针/罗盘 国产手机都有
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> iwii: 反正也就0.5g重量，$0.1 成本哈。
<jiero> 气压计是奇怪的
<alpha080> 不看好ubuntu手机。
<iwii> jiero: 是的，平时不用时，芯片不供电
<jiero> alpha080:  3200万美元，能收集很厉害。
<alpha080> jiero: 很难吧
<alpha080> jiero: 搅局者太多了，宁可看好firefox-os
<jiero> alpha080: 对，我刚才算得结果是即使限额的选项都被用了，也只到达 7.5M
<imtxc> jiero: 7.5M 什么
<jiero> alpha080: 但是如果有 3200万美元，你想到了吗？那是大笔资金。
<alpha080> 谁要给你那么多阿
<jiero> imtxc: $7.5Million = 750万
<jiero> alpha080: 现在经过10小时有250万了。
<alpha080> 24小时之内会多一点，超过就少了
<alpha080> 边际递减
<jiero> alpha080: it depends on offer and follow-up
<freeflying> jiero: 啥
<jiero> freeflying: 你们公司有些疯狂啊。
<qiao> morning ~
<freeflying> jiero: 24小时不到已经筹到了2m+了
<jiero> freeflying: 多数这种项目都是靠限额的选项筹集大量资金，Ubuntu Edge 这个所有限额选项加起来 只有 7.5M，离所需的32M差太多了。
<jiero> freeflying: 如果不再放些其他限量版本，很可能后继无力
<freeflying> jiero: 80000*50+10000*50
<jiero> 哦。难道我算错了。。。
<jiero> kcalc太难用了。。。
<eexpress> 统计下国内有人出钱没。搞不好没人出，不在国内销售。
<alpha080> 估计没什么人出
<alpha080> 我觉得还是让你们公司先送开发者一些吧
<jiero> alpha080: 国内多数人只出便宜的吧。
<freeflying> alpha080: eexpress 这种东西国人不会出的
<eexpress> 然后，量产不足，就学小米，卖拖延产品。
<jiero> alpha080: 为什么，能卖就不需要。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> eexpress: 我们没打算卖硬件啊
<alpha080> jiero: 你想太多了，这手机谁要阿
<eexpress> 额。。
<jiero> alpha080: 嗯。目前已经有500人订购了
<eexpress> 不卖硬件，咋挣钱
<alpha080> jiero: 我指的是国内
<jiero> eexpress: 多数苹果就是不赚钱的
<freeflying> eexpress: 我们是软件公司
<jiero> eexpress: 软件赚钱啊
<eexpress> 软件挣钱。。。现在免费的，90%+
<jiero> freeflying: 所以你们还是要卖软件。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 90% 支持那10%收费。
<eexpress> 要多大的生态环境，才能软件挣钱哦。
<jiero> eexpress: 只要10%就够了，就好比游戏一样，90%盗版，用10%撑着
<eexpress> qml谁都不熟悉。这环境建立，好久
<freeflying> jiero: 我们卖的是服务
<alpha080> 同意ee的说法
<eexpress> 你幼儿园，太理想化了。
<alpha080> 你们连黑莓都超不过
<eexpress> 开发者不足，没多少软件啊
<jiero> freeflying: 卖什么服务？
<eexpress> 要靠硬件挣钱的哦
<alpha080> 就开发者的选择来说，我宁可投firefox-os一票
<eexpress> 只有搞出一个旗舰产品，开发者才会聚集。
<jiero> alpha080: 不过3200万美元筹集到了，就可以买下个手机生产厂了的说
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:19 
<eexpress> 只支持qml/html5，这点有些不好。
<alpha080> jiero: 那钱不是用来买手机生产厂的好不。。
<eexpress> 要是啥语言都能上，geek类型，说不定吸引的人，多多了。
<alpha080> jiero: 你不懂什么叫代工？
<jiero> alpha080: 。你脑袋没烧烧吧。
<jiero> alpha080: 代工需要资金
<jiero> alpha080: 否则对方理都不理
<alpha080> jiero: 所以苹果要买富士康么？
<jiero> 那个qt的平板。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 能和苹果比么。
<jiero> alpha080: 买下魅族是可以吧。
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> 啥都买不下。
<jusss> 好激情呀
<jusss> 有没有用wp8的
<jiero> 250万了。
<alpha080> 没，M$ --> DEAD
<eexpress> ms要死了。股价直线跌落。
<jusss> 哦
<eexpress> 想转型，没那么容易的
<jiero> 到第一阶段瓶颈了，还剩$600 × 1000= 0.6M
<jusss> ubuntu和debian的标志怎么那么想火影忍者里的标志，
<imtxc> jiero: eexpress 乃们在说什么话题？
<jiero> imtxc: ubuntu edge
<imtxc> jiero: 辣是什么
<freeflying> 09:19 < eexpress> 只支持qml/html5，这点有些不好。
<freeflying> eexpress: 难道你要firefoxos那样只支持html5?
<jiero> imtxc: 大概到过5小时就到 $400万
<jusss> imtxc: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<jiero> freeflying: 其实那是简单地。
<eexpress> freeflying: 额。上下文没看嘛。我想它直接支持各种原生语言。
<jiero> freeflying: 改字体都简单。
<eexpress> 不是搞Mir?
<eexpress> 跑啥都能跑，多好。
<jusss> 这个indiegoogo跟india有关系吗
<jiero> eexpress: 。那需要人来测试，你去就好了吧。
<jiero> eexpress: 需要你用代码，或者用钱资助
<eexpress> 标准，原生的lin环境，不就可以了
<jiero> eexpress: 不是x吧，因为android奇怪
<imtxc> jiero: jusss gaoji
<eexpress> Mir啊。相当于Xa
<eexpress> 啊
<freeflying> eexpress: 啥都支持和现在的linux有啥区别
<freeflying> eexpress: 最后啥都支持不好
<eexpress> 没区别，开发者才多
<eexpress> edge的配置，够强，可以跑了。
<jiero> eexpress: 那还不如直接只html5 。。。
<freeflying> eexpress: opensource这个东西玩玩还好，要是产品，限制肯定要有的
<eexpress> 是有的。至少多支持几种语言，才好。
<jiero> freeflying: 关键你们不卖产品，你们卖服务哈  ~
<imtxc> freeflying: 没看懂啊，贵司的手机要出来了？
<freeflying> eexpress: 大家都说苹果不好，而且苹果的技术上也却是没啥领先的，但人家做得就是牛逼
<freeflying> imtxc: 自己看啊
<eexpress> 水果的开发流程，机制，很规范的。
<imtxc> jusss: 麻烦再发一下链接。。
<eexpress> 包括ide。lol
<jusss> imtxc: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<imtxc> jusss: 谢谢
<jiero> 苹果能吸引一堆喜欢吸引人的人。
<jiero> 说明的是苹果善于利用外界人缘。
<jiero> 用app推自己产品，用那些设计师推自己的产品。各种各种。
<imtxc> 外观有点意思
<jusss> eexpress: android的图形软件是啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 纯砖头
<imtxc> jiero: 砖头才有意思
<jiero> imtxc: 长得和 jolla 像不？
<imtxc> jiero: 总不能也造盾牌吧。。。。
<alpha080> 盾牌不是已经有三星造了么？
<jiero> imtxc:  canoncial 肯定和 indiegogo签订协议了
<imtxc> 反正买不起。。。
<imtxc> 爱造啥造啥
<jiero> 盾牌是啥？
<jiero> imtxc: firefox os 我能买得起，所以买那个了
<jusss> jiero: firefox 啥时候出
<jusss> jiero: 多少钱
<freeflying> jiero: firefox买了不能用咋办，这个至少还能刷个android上去
<eexpress> 插遍全身的浏览器，你们真好意思认为是一个OS啊。
<jiero> freeflying: 我还没有android设备，到目前为止
<eexpress> 我要做的好多事，没法跑在浏览器上。
<jiero> eexpress: 一定要？
<jiero> eexpress: 那就用你的xps
<imtxc> jiero: imadper 不就用的 firefox os 么
<eexpress> 我的飞快的dell
<imtxc> ....
<eexpress> imtxc: 额？
<eexpress> 没风扇的xps
<jiero> imtxc: 买不起的你就下去锄地吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 或许你可以发掘到某人的坟墓
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 挖谁的坟
<jiero> imtxc: 你可以去发掘丝绸之路
<imtxc> jiero: 有个毛
<imtxc> jiero: 那得去沙漠里面挖
<jiero> imtxc: 古干尸和陪葬品
<eexpress> 谁批准可以随便发掘的。lol
<eexpress> 没许可证，直接判刑。
<jiero> eexpress: 发掘一半上交领赏
<imtxc> eexpress: 不是随便发掘啊，偷偷的发掘
<eexpress> 盗墓？
<alpha080> 歪楼了？
<imtxc> 种地，不小心挖出来的算不
<eexpress> 高手都在民间
<eexpress> 那也是国家财产
<eexpress> 不小心的，都要判刑。
<imtxc> 次哦。。。
<imtxc> 上交国家他总给我奖金。。。。
<alpha080> ee说的还真是对的，
<eexpress> 有点点奖金。
<alpha080> imtxc: 别想了，那点不够几顿饭的
<eexpress> 够你在帝都住几个月。 imtxc
<imtxc> alpha080: eexpress ....
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹，你把楼歪到哪里去了
<Guest79763> 你们好
<eexpress> imtxc: 你应该不注重物质奖励嘛。有精神上的，比如你的名字，记录在博物馆。
<Guest79763> 请问大家用EMACS什么输入法呢
<imtxc> Guest79763: eim 嘛
<Guest79763> imtxc: 有五笔什么的吗
<eexpress> “imtxc不小心，挖了自己家的坟墓，大公无私的捐献给国家，特此纪念” lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 挖自己家的就不用上交了。。。
<eexpress> 甘肃，古道，有墓。
<imtxc> Guest79763: 什么是五笔
<eexpress> 你如果不能证明，就不好说了。 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。我就是歪的天才啊。把一切都能整偏了。
<Guest79763> imtxc: 什么是EIM
<jiero> imtxc: 把即时战略游戏设想成动物农场
<alpha080> imtxc: 自己家的也要上交
<alpha080> 那地你没所有权好不
<eexpress> 能证明的，不上交
<jiero> alpha080: 。其实有些地方还是有地契的。
<imtxc> Guest79763: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EimForChinese
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Eim For Chinese
<alpha080> jiero: 那只能说明你有使用权
<jiero> alpha080: 国家也承认。我爷爷辈的就有。只是不发了。
<imtxc> jiero: 地契一直有啊。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 哦。那还有什么权力？
<imtxc> jiero: 你可以种地的权利嘛
<alpha080> jiero: 70年之后就要续约的，
<jiero> alpha080: 那个是无限期的
<eexpress> 一个话题，5分钟都没有，就分支了。
<jiero> 应该不叫地契？啥？
<imtxc> 回去 ubuntu edge 吧
<alpha080> jiero: 做你的大头梦去，那是过70年自动续约，商业用地更短
<jiero> imtxc: 你买不起我给你建议吗。结果
<imtxc> jiero: 不要乱建议。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 那有区别么
<alpha080> jiero: 当然有，
<jiero> alpha080: 你说？
<eexpress> 70年，鬼知道啥政策。还自动续约。难。
<Guest79763> imtxc: 谢谢
<alpha080> jiero: 你可以想成以后你买个车，正腐规定说你只有使用权，7年后自动延期
 * eexpress 买房看错，买了一个40年的。草。
<alpha080> eexpress: 什么产权阿？
<MeaCulpa_> 交易一次就会再70年？
<alpha080> MeaCulpa_: 差不多吧
<jiero> alpha080: 那个是解放初的，大概没写时间。
<eexpress> 商住啥的，40年后等儿子奋斗，游行，去续约。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 对啊。
<alpha080> jiero: 有些地方已经快到期了
<jiero> eexpress: 那时候再卖就是。
<eexpress> 呸，钱花了啊。 jiero
<Guest79763> 娃哈哈
<alpha080> eexpress: 说不定到时候承认私有权，前提是你要买所有权。。
<jiero> eexpress: 呸，钱卖了就又回来了
<Guest79763> 阿拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉
<eexpress> 肯定要一大笔钱，如果承认私有的话
<alpha080> eexpress: 猴年马月呢，
 * jiero 不明白私有有什么好的。
<jiero> 何必在意呐。。。
<alpha080> jiero:你提倡共产共妻么？
<eexpress> 金融一条街。。。希望中国银行都不到，省得拆了重建。
<jusss> alpha080: 下面的地就是自己的
<jiero> alpha080: 提倡。
<jiero> alpha080: 只要人愿意
<alpha080> jusss: 也不是
<jiero> alpha080: 我本来就是共产主义者。
<jusss> alpha080: 你的房子可以给你的儿子 孙子 子孙后代，
<Guest79763> 来一杯普洱
<Guest79763> 阿拉拉
<eexpress> jiero: 你应该去澳洲加入共产党嘛。别毒害我们了。
<jiero> eexpress: 澳洲鄙视共产党。
<jusss> alpha080: 种地的可能会重新分配，但你家的房子占的地就是你的，你可以给后代
<eexpress> 我们应该去共产酷胖，这家伙的房子最值钱。
<alpha080> jiero: 你该去解救全世界2/3还在水深火热中的劳苦大众
<jiero> alpha080: 我在想法子
 * imtxc 话题怎么跑到这里的。。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 简单地说，只要认为自己能快乐，就能快乐了
<jiero> 如此。
<alpha080> jiero: 快乐不起来的
<jiero> alpha080: 所以你还有心理问题，该去看心理医生
<alpha080> jiero: 我曾经想做个好爸爸，不打孩子，让闺女觉得自己就像公主一样快乐
<alpha080> jiero: 生了以后才发现太不现实，我闺女现在都快被我打死了
<jiero> alpha080: 会导致女儿没欲望，结果只要失望就生气。
<jiero> alpha080 你禽兽啊。
<eexpress> alpha080: 这样的孩子，以后没出息。
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 反了。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 我明白你老婆为啥后悔了。。。
<eexpress> 被我打死了。。。这家伙。形容词不对吧。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Drcom在UbantuKylin13.04下如何安装运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446158 本人新手小白一枚，在校学生，无宽带，只有校园网，安装UbantuKylin13.04以后无法启动学校网站提供的Drcom for linuxClient，错误提示为，没有安装处理“可执行文件”文件的应用程序，求大神解答。 PIC_20130723_07590
<^k^> 8_9D9.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.o
<alpha080> jiero: 不会，我老婆现在跟我一起打
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 告警察吧。。。暴力一家。。。
<eexpress> 恩。应该告发。
<alpha080> jiero: 你个loser不会懂得有孩子的痛苦= =！
<jiero> alpha080: 我看大了2个妹妹。
<eexpress> 我打儿子，都是商量着打。让他明白的确做错了，自己自愿。
<alpha080> jiero: 关键那不是你自己的
<eexpress> 他不同意，还可以延后。
<jiero> alpha080: 我打，但我不会像你那样大。
<eexpress> è®°è´¦
<jiero> alpha080: 我习惯关禁闭，放雷声哈哈
<eexpress> 表现好，可以抵消。学学。 alpha080
<jiero> eexpress: 你儿子大了，他女儿不到2岁。
<eexpress> 2岁，真打狠了。。。。以后长大，掐死你。 alpha080
<eexpress> lol
<alpha080> eexpress: 没事，我到时候去养老院
<eexpress> 不给你养老费用
<alpha080> eexpress: 俺已经做好退路鸟
<eexpress> 。。
<jusss> alpha080: 你女儿才2岁？太小了
<eexpress> jiero: 怀疑 alpha080 小时候，被打得更狠。
<jiero> eexpress: 。奇怪。
<alpha080> eexpress: 没，就被打过一次
<eexpress> 这奇怪了
<alpha080> eexpress: 上次我女儿去摸电门。。
<jiero> eexpress: 可能是完美主义者
<jiero> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> 那是老子不教育的结果。 alpha080
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: e神
<eexpress> 我儿子几个月大，就知道怕电。要早教育这点。
<jusss> alpha080: 她会变成霹雳贝贝
<alpha080> eexpress: 我是我家老爷子带大的
<jiero> gfrog_not_here:  大青蛙，买个 Ubuntu Edge 吧。
<alpha080> eexpress: 她死活要去玩- -
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。你不喜欢孩子玩？
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 嘛？
<jiero> gfrog_not_here:  http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<alpha080> jiero: 玩电门阿，你让？》
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 裸姐儿
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 现在只有几个限额了
<alpha080> eexpress: 所以我现在买了个arduino 给她玩/..
<jiero> alpha080: 。
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 爪机？ 我是水果党
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 换了这破玩意我以前买的app肿么办？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 居然买 app
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 买限免也算买啊
<jiero> gfrog_not_here:  就是这样搞限制。免费的实际是收费的。捉住你啦。大青蛙~
<imtxc> eexpress: 怪不得我现在这么没出息啊，原来是被打的
<eexpress> imtxc: 。。打多了。是会没出息。
<imtxc> alpha080: 可别打闺女了哇。。。
<eexpress> 少了，也是。
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 反正我是 不会用没有app的渣平台的，束手束脚闹心死
<imtxc> eexpress: 吃饭的时候说话乒乓一顿算多还是少
<eexpress> imtxc: 多了。
<eexpress> 这样的小事，直接就打。当然多了。
<imtxc> 跟长辈说话抬头乒乓一顿算多还是少。。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你们家，真厉害。有家规？
<eexpress> 家法？
<imtxc> eexpress: 我老爹对我特严，但不打我姐
<eexpress> 你爹没文化。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃是男娃？
<eexpress> 传统的只打男孩的这种嘛。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: ...
<imtxc> eexpress: 不知道啊
<eexpress> 你问你爹，会QQ不。
<imtxc> 会啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu EDGE手机发布了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446159 http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge 要筹集$32,000,000 现在已筹集$2,654,710 捐830美元就能得手机一部 Edge外形很方正,配备4.5寸720p蓝宝石屏幕,搭载多核心处理器,内存组合为4GB RAM+128GB存储空间,提供800万像素摄像头,运行双系统(含安卓),
<^k^>  2014年5月发货，首批限量4万个，如果30天筹集不到$32,000,
<eexpress> 然后bs他。说会QQ的，都没文化。
<jusss> 那乒乓他一顿
<imtxc> ...
<alpha080> imtxc: 你家也太狠了。。
<imtxc> 不知道乃们挨打都用过什么装备？
<alpha080> imtxc: 板凳
<eexpress> 草
<eexpress> alpha080: 你还说别人。。
<eexpress> 你家这像监狱嘛
<alpha080> eexpress: 就挨了一次，
<alpha080> eexpress: 三十几年就那一次阿
<imtxc> eexpress: 那就算监狱了？？
<eexpress> 那也是事实了啊
<eexpress> 抄啥就打，就是监狱嘛
 * gfrog_not_here 小时候经常挨打，大了一点老爹就变成直接谈心了，一谈一晚上，不谈明白不让睡觉。 @_@
<eexpress> 顺便抄起板凳。。。。
<eexpress> gfrog: 软暴力啊。
<imtxc> eexpress: 顺便抄板凳的，不算什么
<alpha080> eexpress: 比我邻居好多了，用绳子绑起来光身子用东西抽。。。
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> eexpress: 提前准备武器的，才是王道
<eexpress> 啥地方，都这么落后的 啊。
<eexpress> 太狠了
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 总比成天piapia打好的多
<GNUdog_> 飘过
<GNUdog_> 走了
<alpha080> eexpress: 不过整条街道就一家这样的- -
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 当时，这样你有心理阴影。
<gfrog_not_here> GNUdog: 狗狗。。。
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 帅胡
<GNUdog> gfrog_not_here: 蛙蛙
<eexpress> 没尾巴了的狗狗哦。
<alpha080> eexpress: 关键是那挨打的都上初中了- -还好是男娃
<gfrog_not_here> GNUdog: 还在霓虹国？
<GNUdog> gfrog_not_here: 是的
<eexpress> alpha080: BS你爹去吧。
<imtxc> alpha080: 貌似你也比较惨
<eexpress> 这啥国。霓虹国
<gfrog_not_here> GNUdog: 真幸福。
<imtxc> GNUdog: 出作品了么
<Guest79763> 早阿
<alpha080> eexpress: 我那是被我老娘打的。。
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: ジャパン
<Guest79763> gfrog_not_here: YMD
<imtxc> jiero: 你是不是没挨过打
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 。说人话。。。啊
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 是你问霓虹国是哪儿的
<Guest79763> ｙｍｄ
<eexpress> 不带这样说的。假名。
<Guest79763> ymd
<Guest79763> 有人吗
<^k^> Guest79763:点点点.  10:22 
<Guest79763> 呒
<Guest79763> 呒呒呒
<eexpress> 难道狗狗学孔丘，到处周游列国？
<Guest79763> 呒呒
<alpha080_kid> 到点了，陪同公主出宫微服私访去鸟
<imtxc> jiero: 帮忙，给我发条 msg
<gfrog_not_here> alpha080_kid: 这难道不是公公干的活儿么。。
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<alpha080_kid> alpha080_kid: 朕亲自陪同哦
<imtxc> 微服私访的不是和尚么
<eexpress> 公公去鸟
<Guest79763> 有鸟人吗
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 贵司的UE会人手一部嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: wish
<imtxc> ignore add Guest
<Guest79763> imtxc: :]
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 求打折内部机。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 今天预订，&600
<Guest79763> 有鸟吗
<freeflying> ï¿¥600
<freeflying> $600
<eexpress> ，
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总乃木有给硬件部门提意见，要求他们加上ANT+嘛？ lol
<eexpress> 噶嘛下订单，下晚了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 到底是啥单位。。 囧
<huntxu> gfrog: 想我不 lol
 * huntxu 抱抱龟仙人 jiero
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 想你想的想不起来了都。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 显然是$啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 真贵。求内部价
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 要是￥，我立马送你个
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 啧啧。
<imtxc> 600$ 啊， 内部能搞到 ￥ 不 freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc: 当然不能啊
<imtxc> jiero: .
<Guest79763> 没鸟理我 我好几默
<GUEST520> HELLO
<^k^> GUEST520:点点点.  10:32 
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 猜猜说明link-local的ipv6地址需要%分隔interface的那个rfc是多少
<imtxc> huntxu: 35 多少来着？
<huntxu> imtxc: 继续猜
 * huntxu 一时找不到了
<imtxc> 我只记得 35 了，，  对对  难道是 3513？
<imtxc> 我查查
<huntxu> imtxc: 4007
<imtxc> 好吧
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 我肿么会知道啊。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 不会告诉你其实我要找的是6874，不过4007也够了
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 帅胡一起报CCIE-SP吧。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 发动一下帮我找的嘛
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 没钱，求赞助
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 没有CCIE需要先弄一个么
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: emm？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 拜直接看rfc的。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: ... =.=
 * gfrog_not_here 看过一次HTTP的rfc，一次OSPF的，直接伤掉。于是以后离RFC远远的。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 乃都有 ccie 了
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 不一样的。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 努力弄个ccie，然后找份上班种菜的工作，这样就有大把时间折腾了
 * gfrog_not_here 退散。背单词
<imtxc> huntxu: 帅胡的 IE 也是 RS 么？
<huntxu> imtxc: 我没有！
<huntxu> imtxc: 你好生大胆，将 gfrog_not_here 大神拉到和我同一个水平上
<imtxc> huntxu: 你是NP？
<huntxu> imtxc: no
<huntxu> imtxc: 路边自学。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: .. 考 IE 不需要先有 NP 么
 * huntxu sigh
<huntxu> imtxc: NP不是說是個人都能過麽
<imtxc> 专家（CCIE--Cisco认证互联网专家）：即网络人士所能达到的最高等级，表示某人为网络领域的专家或者大师
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 膜拜网络领域 guru
<G520> 我是CCIE
<G520> COOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<huntxu> imtxc: cisco certificated internet engineer
<huntxu> imtxc: 難道E是expert？
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: ^ 解釋
<imtxc> 应该是
<Router2> huntxu 是expert
<huntxu> 玩游戲的都該知道，expert不是最高等級嘛
<huntxu> imtxc: 上面還有veteran
<G520> 是 ROCKER 砖家
<huntxu> imtxc: 後來某個游戲裏面，還有legendary
<imtxc> veteran 比 expert 更高级？
<huntxu> imtxc: 後來我覺得legendary才能算最高等級
<imtxc> 辣就等着思科弄个 CCNL
<imtxc> CCIL
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。龟仙人在此
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<Bruce_> hi
<huntxu> jiero: <imtxc> veteran 比 expert 更高级？ 研究下這個
<^k^> Bruce_:点点点.  10:59 
<huntxu> jiero: 哪個高級點
<G520> 毛高几
<G520> HURD 笑而不语
<jiero> huntxu: 不知道啊。我记得 veteran是军衔
<jiero> 或者说军队用的
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: veteran是老兵
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不是军衔
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。我的汉语用错了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 老鸟之类，也可以用Veteran
<MeaCulpa> 只代表年份，不代表技术
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: expert是不是“技能熟練”的成份比veteran少的感覺
<MeaCulpa> 游戏里比如expert, master, grandmaster
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 反了
<jiero> expert 更高级。
<jiero> 感觉
<MeaCulpa> 恩，至少游戏里是
<huntxu> 噢
<MeaCulpa> 我简历里写了是Linux veteran，但决不敢写expert
<jiero> 至少expert可以不是战斗的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 帮忙给我发个 msg 啊
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: huntxu @_@
<imtxc> 死裸姐
<jiero> imtxc: 什么啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 让你帮忙发个私聊消息
<jiero> imtxc: 给你了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • metacity总是在最后 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446160 rt 无论启动还是切换程序都在最后 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhylord — 2013-07-23 10:47
<imtxc> jiero: 我是看看我的客户端对 msg 会不会提示。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 小孩子
<imtxc> jiero: 联想的台式机键盘真奇葩，要摁 Fn 键才能使用 F1-F12
<imtxc> jiero: 同时 Fn 键在 F12 的右边
<imtxc> jiero: 然后想 Ctrl-Alt-F1 的时候， 还需要一只手摁 F12 右边的 Fn 功能键
<jiero> imtxc: 所以你买那个干嘛。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不是我想买，采购买的
<jiero> imtxc: 话说 ubuntu edge 卖的点没了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 呃，你又被召回工作了？
<jiero> imtxc: 你不是失业了？
<imtxc> jiero: 肯定让  gfrog_not_here 这样的大豪买完了
 * gfrog_not_here RT @ggarlic: 华为要涨工资了，明年应届生本科9k，硕士10k，今年八九月份先给13,14的涨35-50% http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/WorkLife/439115 
<imtxc> jiero: 我得吃饭
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 壕乃妹儿
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 不要发这种刺激人的消息出来啊
<palomino|working> ......
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 快去华为吧，还有乃的份儿。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 华为没门道
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 乃有路子么
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 我认识一大票华为的。乃想去干啥？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 不早说嘛。。。
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 他想去混饭啊
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: jiero 华为虽然工资高，但是真心玩儿命啊
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 嗯，玩命不怕。。。
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: imtxc 下了军令状
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 那乃还算应届嘛？
<imtxc> 至少华为也有手机啊我擦。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 这个怎么算，我不懂。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 去年毕业的，怎么算应届呢？
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 没过两年，还算
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 辣就算，反正现在的公司也没有签毕业的时候的那个三方
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 快给我指条明路
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 我屬于不思進取的，玩命的都不要 >.<
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 为什么没有Xubuntu 10.04.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446162 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases ... /releases/ 大家可以看下,为什么好多版本没有最新的.谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2013-07-23 11:12</p
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: ....
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 乃要去了华为，irc神马的就不用指望了。
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 这才对。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> roylez: 渣席有什么路子么
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 基渣
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 扎西要人肉翻墙呢
<roylez> imtxc: 自戕投胎，做任正非的外孙女
<imtxc> roylez: 乃翻走之前把我鼎力推给18m啊，不会被裁员的那种职位
<roylez> imtxc: 甭来这渣渣公司了
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 保洁 && 保安？
<roylez> imtxc: Lotus notes就够搞死你了
<imtxc> 那是个啥。。。
<imtxc> g lotus notes
<^k^> imtxc: lotus notes [edit]. Over the 20-year history of IBM |Notes|, |Lotus| Development Corporation and later IBM have developed many |...|
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 华为钱途好点嘛
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 昨天看他家招聘网站来着，社招我等级不够
<jiero> huntxu: 爱你
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> roylez: 祝贺你成为资深18m
<imtxc> 话说听说过好多好多的JAVA程序员都号称自己是“华为出来的”
<huntxu> jiero: >.<
<jiero> roylez: 你要走了？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ....
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 祝贺你成为资深18m
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你在18m多久了？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 快3年了吧
<MeaCulpa> 2年半多
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我以为你比 roylez 要早
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我是主席的一笔买卖
<imtxc> roylez 膜拜 18m 老司机
<imtxc> ...
<eexpress> 应该改成18岁的奶奶。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 被卖了，现在争取卖了主席
<MeaCulpa> 最近市口不好
<MeaCulpa> 金融危机在前年复苏以后，大企业都吸收了不少二货，现在开始恶心了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 怪那些招摇撞骗的70后
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 18m不是重在忽悠嘛。正合适。
<imtxc> jiero: 在51 类型的网站上投简历大多不靠谱，很多时间浪费在坐车面试上了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，是啊，我停忽悠了2年多，难道又要回去忽悠...
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 招几个搞过传销的，带带。
<eexpress> 自己当后台。
<imtxc> jiero: 你要买 UE 么
<jiero> ubuntu 卖出 $151110
<jiero> imtxc: 预售结束了。
<jiero> imtxc: 我要jolla或者firefox os
<imtxc> jiero: 倒霉，耳朵里面长了个疙瘩，不能听音乐一个月了
<jiero> imtxc: 晕倒。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我这种经常抠耳朵的大概不会有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 关键是还没法用镜子看到
<jiero> imtxc: 找个妹妹帮你
<Guest29568> 晚上好
<Guest29568> 都群哪里了
<Guest29568> 去
<Guest29568> ls
<administ`> 大家好
<administ`> ?
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  12:00 
<administ`> COOL
<administ`> 没有人马
<troilsu> 大家好
<troilsu> 请问
<troilsu> dokuwiki
<troilsu> 的问题
<^k^> troilsu:点点点.  12:02 
<administ`> 我没有X-WINDOW AND 一边看电影 一bi安
<administ`> 我没有X-WINDOW AND 一边看电影 一边ERC COOL吧
<administ`> 请问谁有我COOL
<jiero> huntxu: 在哪里了？
<huntxu> jiero: 回來上班了啊
<jiero> 小伙伴已经都不在了
<imtxc> jiero: 你明年毕业么
<administ`> ..........
<troilus> 安卓上有没有什么好用的irc客户端呢？
<jiero> imtxc: 我比你大，孩子。
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<jiero> huntxu: 哦
<jiero> imtxc: 我家楼下有好多箱70g的旧纸可以让我当草稿练习。。。
<administ`> 毛
<administ`> 这里好无聊
<iwii> mplayer -vo fbdev <name of video file>
<administ`> ls
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助：compiz设置最小化所有窗口-显示桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446165 之前有弄过，太久没搞了，又忘记了。 我是想设置桌面边缘热键，比如，鼠标移到屏幕右下角，可以最小化所有窗口到任务栏，然后显示桌面。 求助，是在compiz的哪个插件里面设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 450917663 — 2013-07- …
<sjd_zeus> 各位中午好
<sjd_zeus> 有点悲剧了，我的pidgin-lwqq无法登录
<zxr> 中午好
<zxr> 无法访问ipv4网络的苦逼在此
<iwii> zxr: 哪个网站胆敢不支持 ipv6 ?
<zxr> 现在还有很多网站不支持TAT
<imtxc> jiero: 我终于开始用上神器 org mode 了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc 脑袋发烧了么。
<imtxc> jiero: 木有
<Router2> t
<imtxc> jiero: 你是不是只有春天就去风筝会上班了？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome怎么才能修复呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446167 我的chrome下载内容每一项的图标全部都是这个挂掉的样子 我用purge把chrome卸载 还删除了/opt和~/.cache和~/.config下的google目录， 重启后重新安装，仍然不能修复。 大家能给给建议吗，是我没有删干净，还是我有什么地方没想
<^k^> 到，或者chrome在linux就是有这个bug？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a h
<sjd_zeus> zxr: 我还没ipv6呢
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 又考虑骑车了，最近膝盖明显不对
<jiero> 哦。d-link的各种特价哦。
<jiero> 我赶紧要个路由器罢。
<ThinkingCN> freeflying, 骑行呀
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 也可以游泳
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 游泳一个不会，二个没靠谱的游泳池
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 白河！！
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 哦，不对。温榆河！！
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 那谁都绿色的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 边游边吃水藻。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你妹
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总乃暴露乃是胖子的本质喽。胖子跑步很费膝盖的。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我又没说我不胖啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: momo
<jiero> 对了如果跑动时是甩腿费不费？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> 改正：是不甩腿，像竞走一样。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_not_here> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working 往死里揍 roylez 
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 基渣
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 裸姐儿
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> 不在的基蛙 gfrog_not_here
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 青蛙骑在马背上，马儿骑在主席背上。
<gfrog_not_here> 沃king的破马 palomino|working
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 昨天投了今天没人给我打电话啊
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 5days啊，别着急
 * gfrog_not_here 大把的简历撒出去了，也没人屌我啊。。
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂你又挂簡歷了
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 帅胡
<roylez> huntxu: 叫基蛙给我推荐了一个袋鼠国的职位...
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓，你終于相通了
<huntxu> s/相/想/
<roylez> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> roylez: 想通本朝不需要你這個事實啊
<huntxu> jiero: ^ 快也回去袋鼠國吧
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: jiero 快回袋鼠国吧
 * gfrog_not_here 继续努力看雅思。
<earman> hello!!!!!!!!!!
<roylez> huntxu: 本朝只需要你去酒店端盘子啊，你在干什么？
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 你想要考几？
<huntxu> roylez: 我在刷碗
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 7777
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 我这种渣至少这样才有希望啊
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 给我支付宝转7777元，你达到4个7，我就退给你，包过
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 7分不是個人就過的麽？
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: @_@
<huntxu> LOL
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 初戀女友去英國一年考了兩次6.5
<roylez> huntxu: 她考的是A，比基蛙要考的G难
<huntxu> roylez: 好深奧
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 据说袋鼠国只要你雅思考得够高就发你签证
<iwii> roylez: 7777放在余额宝里面，每天有1元钱的收益
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 还有这好事儿？
 * huntxu 努力學雅思。。。
<roylez> iwii: 他把这钱转给我，我每天就给他发黄图看
<roylez> iwii: 他赚大发了
<iwii> roylez: 容易看腻。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 我就过不了 7777啊。。。。
<roylez> iwii: 只要他不达到4个7就好....
<iwii> ..
<roylez> jiero: 我也没过
<roylez> huntxu: 上个月裸考 7 8 6 6
<jiero> roylez: 。。。不都是要4个7么。
<roylez> jiero: 老子是博士，你是么？
<jiero> roylez: 不是。我连学士都不是。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: 拜博士
<roylez> jiero: 你去学的TAFE？
<jiero> roylez: 呃。没告诉你么，大学被踢了~
<imtxc> roylez: .......
<jiero> roylez: 被踢了2次。
<jiero> roylez: 算了。
<roylez> jiero: 什么叫做被踢了？
<huntxu> roylez: 7 8 6 6 基本算7麽？
<jiero> roylez: 要求退学
<huntxu> jiero: 誰讓你去了總是跟中國人混。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你不知道啊
<jiero> huntxu: 我有跟中国人混么。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 木关注过还
<roylez> huntxu: 不算
<roylez> huntxu: 要4个7
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 弱瀏覽器才需要開tab搜索
<jiero> roylez: 主席都博士了，还有6分的啊。
<huntxu> roylez: 你把phd証拍到簽証官臉上
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/919f6781gw1e6wo99tsshj20e70lbdig.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 哦。。。你公然问 gfrog_not_here 要钱。。。
<freeflying> roylez: 乃当初应该读个mining方向的
<jiero> roylez: 你不若去new zealand ，应该容易些吧。
<jiero> huntxu: 也要出国去当兵？
<jiero> 。。。竟然全都掉了。
<huntxu> jiero: 不要 >.<
<jiero> huntxu: 当时和某日本孩子经常聊，结果对方上了两个学期被退了，我三个学期。
<jiero> huntxu: 哈哈。
<huntxu> jiero: 物以類聚麽？
<huntxu> jiero: 男的女的？
<jiero> huntxu: 男的。
 * huntxu 感覺 jiero 在澳洲應該會受女生歡迎才對
<jiero> huntxu: 呃。为啥？
<jiero> huntxu: 也就小女孩经常吵着我喊罢了。
<huntxu> jiero: 有東方男生的神秘感
<jiero> huntxu: 我这么邋遢。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 你还差不多
<jiero> huntxu: 我有神秘感？不是吧。。。我被澳大利亚人认为太直了。
<gfrog_not_here> roylez: @_@
<jiero> huntxu: 你去了日本会很受欢迎。
<jiero> huntxu: 绝对的！
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 要不肿么搜索？
 * gfrog_not_here 求翻墙啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你三学期就退学了？
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<jiero> imtxc: 然后换了个学校。
<jiero> imtxc: 然后又换了个学校
<imtxc> jiero: 袋鼠国上一年大学需要多少钱？
<jiero> imtxc: 按学期，和学校和专业。
<imtxc> jiero: 平均
<jiero> imtxc: 屁。
<jiero> imtxc: 哪有平均
<imtxc> jiero: 那你算你啊
<imtxc> jiero: 平均一年多少，肯定有个数儿啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我学5门的快速模式，一学期$7000多
<jiero> imtxc: 好象是。
<jiero> imtxc: 或者我记错了
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> imtxc: 和时间有关，每年涨8%左右
<imtxc> 。。。。
<jiero> roylez: 应聘大学讲师就行。
<jiero> roylez: 应聘澳大利亚大学讲师，你绝对没问题。
<iwii> 好消息
<iwii> http://ruby-china.org/topics/12688
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: Ruby China | [benchmark]ruby2.0 真的快了不少，还是我的 python 代码有问题? » 社区
<jiero> ubuntu edge 的销售已经不行了。
<jiero> 酬不到钱了
<roylez> jiero: 大学太恶心了
<hrzhu> 問個python的問題 {l.split()[0] : l.split()[1:] for l in data} 是不是對l進行了兩次split有什麼辦法直接在解析裏用l.split()的結果
<jiero> roylez: 哪个方面？
<imtxc> eexpress: 教我 perl 吧， roylez 教我 ruby 吧...
<jiero> imtxc: 教我厚脸皮吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<imtxc> jiero: 昨晚看本书，睡着了，脸砸肿了
<iwii> imtxc: 睡觉前看 手机 淘宝读书
<iwii> imtxc: 手机自动飞行模式，应该没辐射吧
<imtxc> iwii: 我看的那书电子版的太模糊，就看的纸的，太沉了
<jiero> imtxc: 你们都神啊。我上床立即入睡，什么书啊，电脑啊，都无法使我保持清醒。
<iwii> imtxc: 把你压扁了
<jiero> iGoogle: !!!
<jiero> iGoogle: 你今天到了哪里了，找到这个帐号！
<iwii> iGoogle: 你有换了台肉鸡上 irc ？
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> jiero: 我坐凳子上看书越來越困，然后躺下接着看越來越精神
<iwii> imtxc: 躺下来大脑供血量增加了。。。
<iwii> imtxc: 血压高
<imtxc> iwii: 不太清楚啊
<imtxc> iwii: 要是能一直清醒也就罢了，可是偶然会有时候犯困，那书砸脸上就是避免不了的了。。。
<iwii> imtxc: 缺少睡眠
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱的问一下，ubuntu系统的特效能关闭吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446173 装了ubuntu 13.04，系统自带的特效能关闭吗？电脑配置有点低 统计信息: 发表于 由 by780g — 2013-07-23 14:57
<Guest32740> 大家好
<^k^> Guest32740:点点点.  15:02 
<jiero> imtxc: 。我适合和别人一起看书，跪着看，边画边看。
 * jiero 最让教师讨厌了——因为只要认真听课，我就会打哈欠。
 * jiero 否则就直接不理教师。
<hrzhu> 自問自答 {l[0] : l[1:] for l in map(str.split,data)}就好了
<Guest32740> nilaoban
<Guest32740> test
<^k^> Guest32740:点点点.  15:04 
<Guest32740> hello
 * jiero 记忆里，上学10多年，跟着老师上完一节课是不曾有过的事情。
<Guest32740> any news
<Guest32740> jiero: SB
<^k^> Guest32740:点点点.  15:04 
<Guest32740> jiero: 你好
<Guest32740> 有新闻吗
<earman> 河南共产主义大桥附属桥坍塌！
<fhm476> 幸甚至哉
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请问12.04如何安装RAID1加载驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446174 主板是:S5000VSA CPU双5405 盘是双500GB 现在想做RAID1但是官方没的提供UBUNTU的驱动,你们是如何加载RAID驱动的. 统计信息: 发表于 由 eelou — 2013-07-23 15:08
<Guest32740> 情说未来还有大量余震
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<Guest32740> 听说未来还有大量余震
<Guest32740> 怎么办
<earman> 补办？
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<jiero> adam8157: 乖当妈
<adam8157> huntxu: 好几天没来了你
<tuzki> tuzki_bot, hello world.
<tuzki_bot> :tuzki!~tuzki@124.93.222.8, This is a test.
<tuzki> hello world
<Guest32740> 真理：扯蛋
<tuzki> tuzki_bot, hello world
<tuzki_bot> :tuzki!~tuzki@124.93.222.8, This is a test.
<earman> 力挺诺基亚！！！顶起！
<Guest32740> 埃及一天换一总统 真是太和谐了
<tuzki> tuzki_bot, hello world
<tuzki_bot> tuzki!~tuzki@124.93.222.8,
<earman> 伊朗----继承造物主意志的力量。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu13.04对ntfs格式硬盘的写操作会不会损伤硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446175 无意间发现可以写操作了，不知道兼容性如何？会不会损坏硬盘或者丢失数据？ 如果完美那可是太好了，双系统能够共享数据空间了 ，谁叫win不支持lin的格式呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2013-07-23 15:12  …
<tuzki> tuzki_bot, hello world.
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, This is a test.
<tuzki> tuzki_bot, hello world.
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, This is a test.
<tuzki> tuzki_bot, hello world.
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, This is a test.
<Guest32740> hello world
<Guest32740> hello world.
<tuzki> Guest32740, 你得加它名。
<tuzki> tuzki_bot, hello world
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, This is a test.
<Guest32740> tuzki_bot: hello world
<tuzki_bot> Guest32740, This is a test.
<Guest32740> tuzki_bot: very good
<tuzki> Guest32740, 只完成了个框架。。。
<^k^> tuzki_bot: .. .. ..
<tuzki> Guest32740, 还没加肉呢。
<LiuYan> tuzki_bot: 重复一下
<Guest32740> tuzki: 太强了
<eexpress> 大师要发功了小心
<tuzki> Guest32740, 用纯 C 实现的。太恶心了。
<Guest32740> eexpress: 放屁？
<Guest32740> tuzki: 不恶心 好美
<eexpress> 美国情报部门请他出国定居，承诺给他70张绿卡，而他舍不得家乡不肯去；
<fhm476> 上班比不上班还无聊
 * jiero 发现。无法给自己的设备买免费kindle书了。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 谁啊？
<tuzki> fhm476, 是啊。
<iwii> fhm476: 不上班怎么赚钱
<fhm476> 昏昏欲睡
<tuzki> Guest32740, 我在想用这个 bot 干点儿啥呢。在 IRC 里做实时数据挖掘怎么样。。吼吼。
<Guest32740> tuzki: 太好了 恭喜你
<eexpress> jiero: 某大师
<eexpress> Guest32740: 你这家伙，谁啊。
<eexpress> guest还敢说话
<tuzki> eexpress, 估计是个 bot.
<Guest32740> eexpress: 朋友
<eexpress> 。
<tuzki> 智能 bot
<iwii> tuzki_bot: 可以统计一下，谁说的话最多，谁回答问题最多，谁聊技术最多
<iwii> tuzki_bot: 然后每月给个奖励分数
<jiero> 什么呐。
<tuzki> iwii, 可以哦。
<iwii> 难度很大。。
<tuzki> iwii, 我们有一套离线的挖掘系统。
<iwii> tuzki: 牛
<tuzki> iwii, 不过没法实时挖掘
<freeflying> tuzki: 共享出来看看
<tuzki> freeflying, 公司不开源的啊。
<tuzki> freeflying, 就是 hadoop, hive, hbase, mahout 那套破玩意做的。
<freeflying> tuzki: 贵司是啥
<tuzki> freeflying, 不过闲着我倒是想把 IRC 的记录转到那套系统上算算，用 bot 来查调是不是好些。
<freeflying> tuzki: 数据太小了
<tuzki> freeflying, 可以试试。
<Guest32740> tuzki: access 挖据数据
<freeflying> tuzki: 模型是啥呢
<freeflying> tuzki: 打算挖啥出来？
<tuzki> freeflying, 关系，热点，兴趣图谱之类的
<tuzki> freeflying, 不过 IRC 关系算是滥交吗？
<tuzki> ...
<tuzki> IRC 信息有点快，太杂啊。不知道能挖出点啥，估计也挖不出啥。
<eexpress> 啥破公司，专门搞调查的？
<iwii> 每月分数最高的，奖励一张彩票
<eexpress> 不要挣钱？
<fhm476> ……
<eexpress> 部门背景
<tuzki> 也许能挖点啥隐私。
<eexpress> 隐私还等你来挖？直接买就是了
<tuzki> eexpress, ...
 * tuzki bot 还没崩... 坐等段错误。
<eexpress> 信息时代。啥信息不要钱的？
<freeflying> tuzki: 这个log估计连 unstructured data都不算
 * tuzki test
<tuzki> freeflying, 也只能用来测测 bot 健壮性，哈哈。
<eexpress> tuzki_bot:  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<eexpress>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<eexpress> 多喂数据，看死不死
<eexpress> 啥反应都没，死了吧。
<tuzki> eexpress, 没啊，死了就下线上不来了。
<tuzki> eexpress, 这里还没做什么功能呢。
<tuzki> eexpress, C 你想它死就会段错误了，gdb 就能捕获了，我就又能改 BUG 了。
<jiero> kindle 真的需要保护套吗？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<jiero> 手机真的需要保护套吗？
<tuzki> jiero, kindle HD 还是 fire
<imtxc> jiero: pad 需要保护套啊，有个套了拿起来方便
<huntxu> tuzki_bot: 啥情況下你會死
<tuzki> jiero, kindle fire 不是数字油墨么。aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hrzhu> 和諧需要保護套嗎？
<huntxu> tuzki: 你得先說這個bot有什麽功能啊，如果只是記錄內容的話，死的機會不大
<MeaCulpa> tuzki_bot:  __ __    ___  _      _       ___
<MeaCulpa> |  T  T  /  _]| T    | T     /   \
<MeaCulpa> |  l  | /  [_ | |    | |    Y     Y
<MeaCulpa> |  _  |Y    _]| l___ | l___ |  O  |
<MeaCulpa> |  |  ||   [_ |     T|     T|     |
<MeaCulpa> |  |  ||     T|     ||     |l     !
<^k^> MeaCulpa:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<MeaCulpa> 还不忘推销自己源代码~
<iwii> ..
<tuzki> huntxu, 没功能。先测它只记录，会不会死掉。
<huntxu> tuzki: 機會不大 =.=
<tuzki> huntxu, 3 天不死，框架就关东多了，加上功能应该也不会死很惨吧。
<tuzki> huntxu, C 比其它语言机会大多了。比如给大爷来个栈溢出什么的。
<jiero> tuzki imtxc HD是什么？fire没有。就是kindle啊。我没有套1年多了
<huntxu> tuzki: 習慣好的話，概率也不大啊
<huntxu> tuzki: 當然你喜歡用不安全的api之類的除外
<fhm476> 人事部简直疯了，什么文件架不整齐，风扇不能放桌面，快递不能扔地上……还拿单反拍摄取证，吃了撑着
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 你今天wfh麽？
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: nope
<adam8157> fhm476: 贵司真抽风
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: 那怎麽挂了兩個
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 哪有俩。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: gfrog_not_here
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 咦，真的哦
<huntxu> ...=.=
<MeaCulpa> fhm476: 有钱的司啊
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: irccloud.com
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 竟然可以不下线，好屌
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<imtxc> gfrog: gfrog_not_here ....
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 肿么？
 * gfrog_not_here 目测这个ircloud很不错，不过可能以后要收费
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 背单词压力大啊
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 周天到现在 据拓词讲背了107个单词 =,=
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 7000多词汇，一半儿都是生词。 @_@
<MeaCulpa> 有啥web irc靠谱的url没，现在？
<huntxu> adam8157: 回廣州休了幾天
<adam8157> huntxu: 果然
<gfrog_not_here> MeaCulpa: 那个irccloud需要等邀请。。
<gfrog_not_here> huntxu: 啧啧
<eexpress> tuzki: 申请内存，然后越界，或者给啥变量赋值null，就可以段错误。
<eexpress> 功能没跑起来的，不算调试。
<tuzki> eexpress, 我不申请内存，我全是全局和局部变量。
<imtxc> ....
 * adam8157 afk
<eexpress> 那假了。挂多久都等于没调试。
<tuzki> eexpress, 不过我状态机没做线程安全。
<eexpress> 你的bot，跑的状态机流程？
<tuzki> eexpress, 嗯。
<eexpress> 不是事件驱动的？
<tuzki> eexpress, 不是。
<eexpress> 最浪费代码的方法嘛，虽然比较可靠。
<tuzki> eexpress, 好维护。
<iwii> 代码越多，维护越难
<eexpress> 边上一家伙，就写状态机的，经常想吃了他。lol
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 神做神马的？还得写状态机？
<eexpress> 状态机，维护倒是不难。只是很不喜欢。
<eexpress> 唉，笨蛋下属。。
<tuzki> eexpress, 状态机比如直观。就和写 verilog 似的。
<Guest32740> 傻B
<tuzki> eexpress, IRC 这种协议用 ragel 比较合适吧。
<eexpress> 直观啥，一堆一堆的分支，也看晕。通常是逻辑思维不足的，想不清层次关系，才用状态机嘛。 lol
<Guest32740> 人类真相：傻B
<Guest32740> 真理：扯蛋
<eexpress> 硬件那些，verilog的，那是没办法，只能这样做。
<MeaCulpa> ii不是挺好么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: SA forum不错，不过需要账号
<tuzki> eexpress, 你离不开状态机的。
<imtxc> adam8157: 为什么 git clone 下来的项目，不 git checkout 之前， 用 git branch 看不到其他的分支呢？
<tuzki> eexpress, if..else.. 本身就是个状态机了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: SA forum是啥
<imtxc> o -r
<roylez> MeaCulpa: google查，第一条
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 各种败家各种毒
<MeaCulpa> o
<\q> adam8157: 你們常用redhat的crash嗎？
<\q> adam8157: Red Hat crash utility. Used for analyzing kernel core dumps
<adam8157> imtxc: 不鸡到
<adam8157> \q: 用过
 * MeaCulpa Something Awful...
<\q> adam8157: 開始啃binary hacks和debug hacks, the shellcode handbook了，感覺很有趣
<huntxu> imtxc: 那些branch不在本地
<adam8157> \q: 前两本看过
<\q> adam8157: 再推薦點
<eexpress> tuzki: if else，那不是哦
 * MeaCulpa 牛逼啊牛逼
<adam8157> imtxc: branch -a也看不到么?
<eexpress> roylez: 你又想逃出国去了？
<imtxc> adam8157: branch -r 就看到了
<eexpress> 到时候，又和阿三打交道
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 神马其他分支？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 就是没明白为什么 git clone 下来的项目， git branch 的时候，只能看到 master
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 你本地没branch了啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 本地没有嘛
<eexpress> clone下来的时候，不是要指定分支嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 否则不会太大么
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: branch -r才是看远程分支。
<eexpress> 这。。
<MeaCulpa> 何必呢git
 * MeaCulpa 我们家bzr, 一切branch都是物理存在的，没那么多烦恼
<eexpress> 物理存在，难道就是rar的无数备份？ lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 文件系统中存在branch, 而不是增量
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 真正的branch
<eexpress> 果然，，，大款才能用bzr，看来。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这样不就能简化无数概念
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 应该不是大小的原因吧，不然为什么 git checkout aaa 之后，远程的 aaa 分支也就出现在本地了
<MeaCulpa> 拉非典存储而已
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 浪费点存储而已
<imtxc> git clone 不是把所有的 branch 都clone 下来么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: clone下来信息，不是branch本身吧
<eexpress> adam8157: 赶紧出来，pk酷胖。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你去面壁去
<imtxc> eexpress: ...
<MeaCulpa> Linux kernel的一部分不能独立调试，所以git很合适
<MeaCulpa> 版本复杂度大于文件结构复杂度，才适合git
<\q> imtxc: git branch -r 有 remote-tracking branches 信息，看到 checkout aaa 自動創建 local-tracking branch
<eexpress> 其实，只是随便啥目录都可以简单的git，才用的git。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 怎么理解...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你考虑得太复杂了。
 * jiero 那让无数教师厌恶的习惯又重现了，只要思考过度就会打哈欠。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 随便啥目录都可以简单的版本管理啊，很多工具和模式都可以
<\q> imtxc: remote-tracking branches 指的是 origin/master 這些，local-tracking branches 和 origin/master 關聯的 master
<eexpress> 本地是关键
 * gfrog_not_here 妈蛋，被逼无奈，又装了个gtk的包。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 很多vcs本地都是关键
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: ...
<eexpress> 落后的，不提好吧。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 而且imtxc的问题恰恰说明了不够本地，git给用户选择是否本地
<tuzki> git 好处是从别人那里拿想要的，而不是被动的接受别人内容。而且存储方式也很省空间。
<\q> imtxc: 有空看下 Version Control with Git, Chapter 12 Remote Repositories
<eexpress> 你难道喜欢本地巨大的，哦，是，你喜欢bzr
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 我如果只要一个文件，还不是一样被动接受了一切，这点还不如centralize吧
<imtxc> \q: thanks.
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我就是喜欢巨大臃肿的啊
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, git 面向 project，不是面向 file 的。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, file 用 VSS 都行。
<eexpress> 。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 那就没得说了...
<eexpress> 也没说面向project吧。
<eexpress> 文件间没关系
<ugoub> 我想用shell 读取一个模板文件，文件中包含${variable} ,然后取值写入另一文件，可行不？
<eexpress> ugoub: 没理解
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 我要给一个游戏的某npc 的tit加个物理引擎摇动，代码和乳晕贴图算不算一个project...
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 可以啊
<eexpress> 查，隔代了
<ugoub> 我尝试eval $(cat ${templateFile}), 但是会提示 不是文件或路径……  取值都对了。
<\q> ugoub: info -c bash 搜索 indirect expansion, ${!name}
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 算吧。
<ugoub> 好的
<ugoub> 多谢
<\q> 哦，是 (bash) Shell Parameter Expansion
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 那人家美工不要你的代码，码工不要你美工花的上G的贴图啊
<ugoub> copy that
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 还不是得上submodule
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 那就切成两个 submodule 么。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 修修补补...
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 那有啥不妥。
<MeaCulpa> 不过git有个强大的心，随便补~
<imtxc> 当当居然不出来反抗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，好无聊的会，做芯片的想去大学刷脸
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 当当现在说话少
<Yokay> 大家好
<^k^> Yokay:点点点.  17:03 
<MeaCulpa> .
<Yokay> 用没有谁用过Skyeye
<cherrot> Yokay, skype?
<imtxc> cherrot: skyeye
<jiero> 天眼！
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 美国的侦察机么
<cherrot> jiero, 有游戏显卡推荐么
<jiero> cherrot: 哦我不知道啊。
<imtxc> cherrot: 模拟硬件的 jiero
<cherrot> fracting, hello~ 上周你测试时画质如何？
<fracting> cherrot 画质有bug
<jiero> iMadper: 。你竟然来了。
<huntxu> iMadper: 。你竟然来了。
<iMadper> jiero: 是的. 最近忙.
<iMadper> huntxu: ^^
<cherrot> fracting, 我卡到没有画质 :( 想买个显卡了
<fracting> cherrot 你可以登录了吗？
<cherrot> fracting, 会卡死。。。 坚持不了几分钟
 * iMadper 淘宝上面的巴塔哥尼亚真便宜... 比361度都便宜了... 
<fracting> cherrot 是登录之后卡死吗？
<cherrot> fracting, 登陆不了 但怀疑是因为太卡了
<MeaCulpa> ..
<cherrot> fracting, 你用64位环境测试的么？
 * MeaCulpa 怎么有人把我帐号密码改了...
<jiero> cherrot: wine玩？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, z10之类的机器, 很贵吗?
<fracting> cherrot 我用32位，我在回复你的邮件中说到我是32位，有收到回复吗？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 应该吧
<fracting> cherrot 我还在等你的邮件回复呢
<cherrot> jiero, 恩
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 假的
<fracting> cherrot 这个游戏是不是不付费没办法登录进去测试的？
<cherrot> fracting, 这两天没看邮件
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 是的, 我都祭出了361度来对比 lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 巴塔哥尼亚，都没听过。。。
 * gfrog_not_here 妈蛋，肿么在linux里往水果上复制音乐啊。。
<cherrot> fracting, 可以试玩的， 我还没在我电脑上登陆进去 就没给你 太麻烦你了。。
 * gfrog_not_here dropbox竟然不让用其他app打开。
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 我们组有人要用s390x的机器, 我以为我没有, 后来发现, 我一个人占着6台z10.... 总共霸占了beaker 36台机器... 仍然有job在等待机器...
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 该给你发奖
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 我们组的bot 3小时统计一次机器数量，然后提job最多那哥们次次被bot点名。
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 点名被批?! 真惨....
<fracting> cherrot 有时间请你协助报个bug，没时间的话我今天晚上就报了，但是以后还是需要请你测试，最好是每三个月测一次，我没时间去测。邮件详细说？
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 我去贵组, 一定中枪...
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 没有批评
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 只是点名而已
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 点名就够惨了... 天天被点名, 怎么活...
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 或者说, 天天被点名, 就习惯了?
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 少提交几个job就好
<cherrot> fracting, 好的  我看今天忙到什么时候吧 :)
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 我昨天刚上线这个功能。。。
<MeaCulpa> 贵司真高级
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 不知道他多久以后会跟我吐槽
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 你上线的? 那你能把自己偷偷加入白名单
<cherrot> fracting,  哦对了，测试号是 imwine 密码 wine ，只要能登陆进去 应该就没任何问题了
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 我又不去占机器
<fracting> cherrot 好的，多谢。我可以把这个帐号公开吗？
 * gfrog_not_here momo MeaCulpa 
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 我job多...
<cherrot> fracting, 当然可以  如果试玩限制到了 我会更新账号的。 只是我显卡太弱登陆不进去 不知道进去后是什么样子。。
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: A job or B job?
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 不懂...
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: blow?
<cherrot> fracting, 谢你才对 :)
<ugoub> 看了下，还是不太明白，应该怎么弄。我将一段带变量的字符串放在模板文件中${templateFileDir}：'abcd'${v}'fg',然后再脚本中想v='e';echo cat ${templateFileDir};
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要说黑话啊 cc gfrog_not_here
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 哪有黑话
<imtxc> iMadper: 6 台 z10, 听起来就很高端
<jiero> Ucarenya: 你的游戏名？
 * jiero 摸摸 Ucarenya
<fracting> cherrot 试玩有哪些限制？时间限制还是次数限制？
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，我的网站
<cherrot> fracting, 只能玩10天
 * jiero 昨天抱着玩具熊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我突然发现自己的nick密码不对了
<MeaCulpa> 大概是被reset了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。irc密码么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩
<fracting> cherrot 是从第一次登录开始计算天数，还是从注册开通帐号的时候开始计算天数？整天不登录，会不会同样消耗一天的试玩时间？
<cherrot> fracting, 算的是登陆天数
<cherrot> fracting, 我今晚申请一批账号邮件发你吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 应该可以和 freenode的人商量，上次我就直接找了某人说的
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 追游戏里的妹子么。。。
<cherrot> fracting, 不登陆不算天数的
<cherrot> jiero, 没啊 这个游戏挺好看的
<cherrot> jiero, 国产Wow  可以这样理解
<fracting> cherrot 不急，有孔申请帐号还不如先把bug报了，这个比较紧急
<jiero> cherrot: .. 你撒谎。。。看起来比 savage 2都差。。。
<fracting> 有空
<jeepkid> hi,哪位老哥指点下，我ubuntu服务器的硬盘读出错
<jeepkid> 怎么破..
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero, 没玩过
<cherrot> fracting, 好的 :)
<jeepkid> adam8157: :>在？
<iMadper> jeepkid: 贴你的dmesg 输出
<iMadper> adam8157: backport的工作貌似也有点儿意思.
 * jiero 看到了 savage xr 的募集贴，2007年集资的服务器用到现在，该换了，对这个已近10年的游戏来说，还是有未来的
<adam8157> jeepkid: 忙
<jiero> 走了。
 * jiero 累死了。。
<jeepkid> badblock 检测出现了70多个read error 同时kernel log里出现了什么i/o error
<jeepkid> logics and physics bad sectors,
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 吉娃娃
<adam8157> iMadper: 忙完了. 你也去干那个活儿了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 没...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我就是看别人做, 觉得还是蛮有意思的
<iMadper> adam8157: 相对于qa来说.
<adam8157> iMadper: momo
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: ....
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 今天1h10m跑完10km
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 牛牛牛
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 跟乃没法比啊，乃1h15m骑完40km
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 骑车压力更小啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 骑车我也骑不到
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我之前最好的也就到26-7左右
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 乃都说过乃跑到过29，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 那是极个别的情况下
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 大多数都是26-7
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 估计现在我也跑不完40km了，最近脂肪又多了。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 今晚试试只在有氧区间，多跑几圈。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice导出pdf，不想嵌入字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446179 能否做到？ 这样在linux下会使用默认的wqy，在windows下会默认宋体，在andriod也同样。排版有点差别不是问题。 目的：所有的设备上pdf不会眼花。 或者有个别的什么办法，嵌入一个都没有的字体，只要达
<^k^> 到最终目的就可以。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2013-07-23 17:51
 * Betach 下班收工
<Betach> ^k^: 下班了
<^k^> Betach, “开”和“关”。  17:55 
 * adam8157 出门觅食
<ugoub> tempString="echo "$(eval cat ${htmlTemplateFileDir});
<ugoub> eval ${tempString};
<ugoub> echo $(eval ${tempString}) > ${htmlDir}
<ugoub> 是不是写复杂了？
<ugoub> 哦，第二句 测试用的。
<freeflying> firefox/chrome都不是省油的灯啊
<ugoub> $(eval "echo $(cat ${htmlTemplateFileDir})")>${htmlDir} 不过换行就没有了。
<ugoub> 	eval "echo $(cat ${htmlTemplateFileDir})" > ${htmlDir}
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • [新手求助]gtk文件选择的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446182 gtk的文件选择对话框如何设置文件格式过滤啊,比如只显示MP3一种或几种格式的文件???还有一个小问题,当窗体设置成透明显示的时候,所有加到窗体上的构件也都透明显示了,这是为什么,怎么解决只让窗体透明显示,其他的构件
<^k^> 不透明显示了?????等大神回复........ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Earplayer — 2013-07-23 18:53
<Guest82305> 有人吗
<^k^> Guest82305:点点点.  19:13 
<Yokay> 。。。
<Guest82305> 欢迎加入我的#cms频道
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> time
<rootisme> anyone here?
<rootisme> ÓÐÈËÂð£¿
<^k^> rootisme say: 有人吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<rootisme> any one here?
<rootisme> x_x
<rootisme> hey pl_o41
<rootisme> hey xiaomo
<rootisme> It's suck!! I`m not a bot !!
<rootisme> I'm using Windows so can not type Chinese....  shit
<Guest86008> 大家好
<rootisme> Hey
<Guest86008> 都吃饭了吗
<rootisme> Eatting now
<^k^> Guest86008:点点点.  20:13 
<Guest86008> rootisme: JOHN ME AT #CMS
<rootisme> All right,but i shuould go to study..
<rootisme> you know
<Guest86008> rootisme: NO
<rootisme> ku bi gao san dang
<Guest86008> rootisme: SHIT
<rootisme> x_x...Nice to meet U
<rootisme> Good Bye----
<jiero> 好奇怪。
 * jiero 真的奇怪了。
<rootisme> What happend??
<jiero> 为什么最近哥哥们都找女朋友了。
<jiero> 这不是要逼我么。。。
<jiero> lol
<rootisme> Damn !! Bye-Bye
<jiero> 本来有上面两个担著，现在全压在我身上了。。。
<Guest86008> jiero: 妹子你就从了我吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观 裸姐 被追
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<Guest86008> jiero: 你漂亮吗
 * jiero 知道这里huntxu和imadper是被追的。还有huahua
<jiero> Guest86008: 我是男的。
<Guest86008> jiero: 不漂亮也没有关系,但波要大
<roylez_> Guest86008: 他满口黑牙
<jiero> freeflying: 给我个op吧。
<jiero> roylez嗯。
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez_ 你怎么知道的
<Guest86008> jiero: 阿!你要告知我你是平胸吗
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez_
<roylez_> jiero: 你自己说的
<jiero> roylez_ 忘了。
<jiero> roylez_ 你不要告诉我你也有一群女人追着。
 * jiero 算了。
<jiero> 做事。
<Guest86008> 请问各位用的什么超及电脑呢
<Guest86008> 鸟人都不作声
<cherrot> Guest86008, 自己打铁打出来的
<Guest86008> cherrot: 我的512MB电脑内存用不完
<cherrot> Guest86008, 恭喜~
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 联想MT8400T IDE 模式下 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446184 联想MT8400T台式机，原先硬盘是AHCI模式，安装了Win7+UBUNTU 10.04LTS+RHEL5.4, 一直相安无事。由于开发需要安装XP64, 直接蓝屏。更改为IDE模式，XP装好了，可是Ubuntu 和RHEL5.4都无法启动了，Ubuntu "did the system wait for the righ
<^k^> t device". RHEL 报出一大堆error. 在改为AHCI模式，Ubuntu 和RHEL好了，但是XP却又无法启动 …
 * cherrot 好想去外企 咩咩
<cherrot> fracting, 没下班？
<fracting> cherrot 在家上班
<cherrot> fracting, 哇。。。
<fracting> cherrot，没什么好哇的，工作和生活混在一起累死了
<cherrot> fracting, 各有各的苦逼 :(
<fracting> 一点都不觉得苦逼 :)
<cherrot> fracting, 所以你是幸福的 ;)
<fracting> cherrot，有空聊天不如查收一下邮件啊 ：） 我把你的问题请教了别的开发者，别人还在等我的回复呢
<Guest18435> hi 大家好啊。。
<cherrot> fracting, 我还在公司。。
<fracting> cherrot, 那再聊吧，我先去忙，等你消息
<cherrot> fracting, 恩 回家联系你
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde 中文包依赖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446186 为何 kde-l10n-zhcn 要依赖 ibus? 如何手動取消？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kxmd — 2013-07-23 21:26
<midoricat> Hey guys, 目前有没有on sale的可刷pure linux的Android tablet推荐（除了台电p76 & Nexus 7）
<freeflying> midoricat: nexus 10
<midoricat> freeflying: 学生党表示太贵了，不知道有没有<1500的
<freeflying> midoricat: 找二手的吧
<midoricat> freeflying: 额。。好吧:)
<Ezio-0> 平板 ？
<midoricat> 恩 Android平板
<Ezio-0> 这个东西不好用啊。不知道拿来干嘛。
<midoricat> Ezio-0: 主要是比笔记本便携，而且触摸屏可以有很多应用，比如画简单的草图之类
<midoricat> 另外个人对ARM架构比较有爱
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 击沉！EFL的明天？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446187 我看到E17的鼠标悬浮特效后，一直以为花了10年时间研发的EFL1.0是嵌入式GUI的未来。 但是在优酷上看到了QT5在平板上的特效，以及用QML写的视频播放器的效果后，我突然发现EFL在这上面与QT5完全没有一点优势。 唯一的一点不清楚的是，
<^k^> 耗电的问题。也就是对CPU以及内存的使用程度。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jameschyn — 2013- …
<roylez_> freeflying: 狒狒，有好事没
<lizefeng> 有人吗？
<^k^> lizefeng:点点点.  22:07 
<freeflying> roylez_: 啥好事
<roylez_> freeflying: 比如你翻墙或者换工作换老婆之类
<freeflying> roylez_: 没啊
<jusss> roylez_: 看过水果硬糖没？
<jusss> roylez_: 现代的小女孩好变态
<roylez_> jusss: 没看过
<roylez_> jusss: 菊撕撕撕
<jusss> roylez_: 14岁小萝莉阉割31岁怪蜀黍
<roylez_> ...
<jusss> roylez_: 最后小萝莉骗怪蜀黍让他自杀了
<jusss> roylez_: 奇葩吧
<roylez_> jusss: 你都看些什么玩意啊
<jusss> roylez_: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1484091/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 水果硬糖 Hard Candy(豆瓣)
<jusss> roylez_: 看不
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 尾席
<jusss> roylez_: 现在国外流行根据真实故事改编恐怖片呀
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 基炸
<jusss> roylez_: 太平间闹鬼事件 驱魔Emily Rose
<jusss> roylez_: 还有两部最后的驱魔没看，
<jusss> roylez_: 看了驱魔emily rose 驱魔人前传 仪式，都不错，就是路西法出场次数太多了。。。这年头驱魔人一问你是谁，恶魔就说是路西法。。。路西法，你不好好在地狱待着闲着没事来拍恐怖片干嘛。。。
<jusss> 还有潜伏
<jusss> 据说今年还出潜伏2
<cherrot> fracting, 汗。。那天最后一封邮件没发出去。。。那天最后已经可以运行了，只不过非常的卡顿而已
<fracting> 重发一次？
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请教大神们现在还能安装rails 3.1么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446190 由于工作需要，需要部署ruby on rails 3.1我以前没接触过，从ruby china看了教程，跟着部署下来默认是ruby 2.0和rails 4.0找了很多办法都部署不了3.1版本，特来求助各位大神看看能不能给我提供点什么方法，谢谢了！对
<^k^> 了，我是系统是ubuntu 13.04 x86的 统计信息: 发表于 由 tlic031 — 2013-07-23 22:32
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 吉娃
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: @_@
<roylez_> freeflying: 啥时候把你家的招聘列表给我发一份呗
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 基娃娃
<cherrot> fracting, 我先测试完统一回复你吧
<roylez_> cherrot: 切乳头
<freeflying> roylez_: 我们网站上有
<fracting> cherrot 好的，辛苦了
<cherrot> roylez, 揉乐子
<roylez_> freeflying: 真懒，从来不愿意发个链接给我
<freeflying> roylez_: 真懒，从来不愿意光顾我们的网站
<roylez_> freeflying: 那必须的
<cherrot> roylez_, 揉乐子
<cherrot> freeflying, 啥子网站？
<roylez_> cherrot: 切乳头
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 球带走
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 球带走
<freeflying> cherrot: www.qq.com
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • xbmc 看电影一段时间后程序无响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446191 ubuntu 13.4 ，xbmc 12.2，每次看电影一个半小时左右，XBMC就无响应，硬盘灯一直亮，切换不到桌面，也不能到命令模式下，只能强制重启，有人碰到过吗？怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 juskin — 2013-07-23 22:49
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 今天的速度接近正常水平。
<cherrot> freeflying, 羞羞
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 不要你的球
<roylez_> freeflying: 没看到能给人做的
<freeflying> roylez_: shoot
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 尾席乃卖萌儿
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: Ability to lift up to 50lbs. 笑翻了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 贵司真实诚儿。lol
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: DataCenter technician？
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: .
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我咋没看到
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 这必须的，招个亚洲妹子真干不了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=621
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 矮油，亚洲妹纸不要太凶悍。我前东家的时候买了一批2U的机器，就是三个妹子过来上架的，都没用爷们动手，仨人咔咔把十几台机器都扔上机架了。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: ....
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 东北老娘们彪悍暴了。
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 秤坨体型的吧？
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 没有啊，也就正常体型。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我前些时候在机房见到个ctrix代理的妹纸，不到 1.5m，在机房里打线老麻利了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 中国妹纸不要太彪悍。
<cherrot> fracting, 你的winetricks环境都装了什么？只有flash和wininet么？
<fracting> 只有 flash 和 wininet
<wsl> hello
<wsl> 大家好～
<^k^> wsl:点点点.  23:12 
<^k^> wsl:点点点.  23:12 
<qiao> ping all
<qiao> 还有没睡的么。。
<qiao> 怎么用 ctags + cscope 在linux阅读python 代码。。
<jamesfung14> qiao: 用eclipse或者sublime吧,别装逼
<qiao> jamesfung14: 其实，我就不懂python 。。 是一个同学问我的。。
<qiao> jamesfung14: 说是支持，但是他一直没有用起来。。
<jamesfung14> qiao: 那告诉他不要装逼啦：）
<qiao> jamesfung14: 好吧。。
<jamesfung14> qiao: 不值得这个effort
<qiao> jamesfung14:  lol
<hrzhu> vim寫python的話python mode夠了
<hrzhu> https://github.com/klen/python-mode 支持goto definition
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: klen/python-mode · GitHub
<chgtg> https://github.com/fisadev/fisa-vim-config.git
<^k^> chgtg ⇪ t: fisadev/fisa-vim-config · GitHub
<abinex> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<cherrot> fracting, 发你邮件了 :)
<fracting> 感谢
<fracting> cherrot 收到邮件吗?加gtalk聊？
<cherrot> fracting, 好的 稍等
<abinex> cherrot: 还没睡觉啊
<cherrot> abinex, 正要就寝
<abinex> 带抱枕了没
<abinex> cherrot:
<cherrot> abinex, 没
<abinex> 那你睡的着啊
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 快去找个抱枕
<cherrot> abinex, ;)
<knownbad> 应该是个女的。
<abinex> knownbad: 人肉抱枕
<knownbad> 有人抱不错了。
<abinex> knownbad:
<abinex> 额
<abinex> knownbad: 帮我注册个米国的APPLE ID
<abinex> 没有米国的地址和联系电话
<abinex> 注册不了
<abinex> 淡藤
<hrzhu_> 僞造一個不行嗎
<knownbad> 麻烦。   试试 gvoice ？
<lggoloza> hi . have only one  online?
<lggoloza> hi . have only one  online?
<lggoloza> - -
<lggoloza> hello?
<knownbad> ？
<lggoloza> ??/
<lggoloza> online?
<lggoloza> 你是山东的呀。。。
<lggoloza> have one online????
<lggoloza> :)
<knownbad> Plenty but dormant.
<knownbad> Going to get some MCD.
<^k^>  05:09
<[1up]jiero> 发现 Ubuntu Edge 的 50 个 Bundle 实际非常便宜
<[1up]jiero> 50个 要 $10000，换成人民币大约 ￥1250一台。
<[1up]jiero> 这不是亏本么。。。
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • g++编译致命错误: stdarg.h没有那个文件或目录求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446200 刚刚安装的系统和g++编译器，xubuntu13.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 寒酸人呢 — 2013-07-24 6:30
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-24
<fhm476> 又上班了
<jiero> 哇。
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：休息的秘密 　　甲：“真把我忙坏了，累死了！下班以后，我要给老岳母买药，找 　　木工做家具，给孩子们补习功课，还要买菜、洗衣服……” 　　乙：“这样不影响你休息吗？你什么时候休息呢？” 　　甲：“噢，上班的时候。”
<jiero> 合资买 ubuntu edge 吧。
<jiero> 要是还能刷 firefox os 和 sailfish 就爽大了
<jiero> $210
<jiero> 前5000号纪念版。
<fhm476> 啥时候出
<fhm476> 14年？
<fugmd> 还早
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐每天这么早啊
<fugmd> jiero: 为啥要合资
<freeflying> jiero: 你又帽子了
<jiero> freeflying: 帽子？
<jiero> imtxc: 呃？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 怎么会
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jiero> 怎么显示的。。。
<jiero> fugmd: 合资便宜啊，平时$700，合资只要$200还是有序号的
<fugmd> jiero: 这是团购麽
<jiero> fugmd: 合资之后卖那些有序号的么。。。
<jiero> fugmd: 保存啊，那些 前5000序号的，说不定就像以后 苹果产品一样窜几倍价格。
<fugmd> jiero: 哦
<jiero> fugmd: raspberry pi刚上市的时候价格可是达到10多万美元的
<freeflying> jiero: 你不能乱踢人啊
<fugmd> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> freeflying: 我怎么检测自己是不是op啊。
<alpha080> 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 alpha080
<alpha080> jiero: 亏你还混了这么久的irc..
<freeflying> jiero: 你看你自己nick前面
<jiero> freeflying: 我这个客户端没区别
<freeflying> jiero: 你用的啥奇葩客户端
<alpha080> jiero: 你给我op, 我给你演示一下我怎么踢你
<jiero> freeflying:  chatzilla
<jiero> freeflying: 应该是图标问题
<fugmd> jiero: 有个五角星
<alpha080> jiero: chatzilla有显示op好不
<freeflying> jiero: 你还是装个ubuntu用吧
<jiero> alpha080 fugmd freeflying 给你们截图 https://s3.amazonaws.com/i.imm.io/1dm1U.jpeg
<jiero> freeflying: 不要 unity连菜单里出图标都有bug
<jiero> freeflying: 不予考虑
<faonecze> 我ubuntu安装e17使用Bling怎么显示窗口都不正常呢？
<freeflying> jiero: non-unity的DE都更垃圾
<Guest55430> shit
<jiero> freeflying: 人的着眼点不同
<jiero> freeflying: unity玩多显示器弱死。
<alpha080> jiero: scribus怎么导入中文字体阿？
<freeflying> jiero: 你用过没
<jiero> freeflying: 不用ubuntu tweak更败。
<jiero> freeflying: 当然用过。
<jiero> freeflying: 我现在是 ubuntu 12.04，不过我把unity删了。
<jiero> 就是从 12.04发布之后开始用，直到13.04 alpha
<freeflying> jiero: 一派胡言，你去试试看
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<Guest55430> jiero: good
<jiero> freeflying: 你要的多显示器和我要的恐怕不同。我的多显示器一个是水平的 1280 * 800 ，一个是竖直的 900 * 1920
<jiero> 不对，是 1080 * 1920
<alpha080> jiero: scribus 1.3.9 支持同一文档中多中文字体不？
<jiero> alpha080: 我从开始用就用不稳定的 trunk版本
<jiero> alpha080: stable 系都感觉太弱哈
<jiero> alpha080: 所以说，我不知道
<jiero> alpha080: 我用 1.50 svn
<alpha080> jiero: 帮人做个板报。。头痛中
<jiero> alpha080: 但是所有字体要分别。
<alpha080> jiero: 那个支持不？
<jiero> alpha080: 欧洲人排版都是一段文字统一一种字体。
<gfrog_not_here> jiero: 裸姐儿
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<jiero> alpha080: 亚洲的还要考虑英文。
<imtxc> jiero: 有帽子了都不知道啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: INE那个DC的视频不错呢。
 * jiero 抱抱 gfrog_not_here
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 快肥来吧
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: ?
<alpha080> jiero: 没有使用英文，纯中文，就是插入一些书法字体
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 不能一直 not_here 嘛。。
<jiero> alpha080: 那你就插啊。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 啊。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 你妹的，去我G+上看去
<jiero> alpha080: 单页的直接inkscape。。。
 * imtxc momo jiero
<gfrog_away> imtxc: done.
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> jiero: https://plus.google.com/102604997538386931259/posts
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Zhengpeng Hou - Google+
<alpha080> jiero: 查inkscape 维基去了，能支持行间距吧？之前用的一个软件不能调整行间距。。。真奇葩
<freeflying> jiero: 亮瞎你的眼，一个是vertical 1920x1080, 1个是正常的1920x1080
<alpha080> jiero: 2.3m * 1.2 m 的海报，有点大。。
 * imtxc 瞎了 cc freeflying
<alpha080> 板报
<jiero> freeflying: 。能用，但是好用么。
<jiero> alpha080: 行间距，直接用像素调呗~
<imtxc> jiero: 你也是多显示器么
<jiero> imtxc: 家里有啊。反正一个显示器有2个借口，vga接笔记本，dvi接台式机
<imtxc> 哦
<freeflying> jiero: 如果unity里的你觉得不好用，那linux下就没好用的了
<alpha080> jiero: 不知道阿，第一次做这玩意儿
<alpha080> freeflying: kde
<freeflying> alpha080: shoot
<jiero> alpha080: 先手绘所有元素，然后照着画的图摆放。
<jiero> alpha080: kde也垃圾。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> kde 的菜单直接郁闷死。。。
<jiero> 无用的各种元素，谋杀。
<alpha080> jiero: 手绘？我的任务是得到一些图片和文字，然后把这些弄上去就可以了
<jiero> Simple Small Beautiful
<alpha080> jiero: 而且我也不会手绘，你不一定要使用默认的k菜单阿
<jiero> alpha080: 不是啊。就是在同样的比例尺寸上画画草图，让你的眼睛释放一下。
<jiero> alpha080: 看看各种元素怎么排列
<jiero> alpha080: 然后画框丢进去好了。
<jiero> alpha080: 话说还是scribus更合适
 * jiero 尽管上次就用了libreoffice draw做出来了
<alpha080> jiero: 我只知道要留白。。其他的，美术从来没几个过
<alpha080> 及格
<jiero> alpha080: 还有边线不要重色彩。
<alpha080> jiero: 什么叫边线= =
<jiero> alpha080:  http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Avoiding_Design_Problems
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Avoiding Design Problems - Scribus Wiki
<jiero> alpha080: 就是边框
<jiero> alpha080: 多用灰色
<jiero> 或者亮色的浅色
<alpha080> 貌似文字方面都没象形字处理准则阿。。
<alpha080> 都是英文的
<jiero> alpha080: 对，象形字处理准则中国人都不总结出来，老外掺和什么。
<jiero> alpha080: 我给html5中文讨论组发了邮件，他们一群混蛋都不解决，我能做什么
 * jiero 无数伤人。
 * jiero 今天伤人无数。。。
<jiero> 今天亚马逊中国 的网站坏了。
<Router2> jiero 怎么坏了？
<alpha080> 阿？
<alpha080> 胡说八道，都好好的
<jiero> Router2: 去看看或者我给截图？
<jiero> alpha080 Router2 https://s3.amazonaws.com/i.imm.io/1dmb3.jpeg
<Router2> jiero 那个页面果然有问题，首页没事
<fugmd> jiero: 表示已习惯kde
<administ`> 傻B真多
<administ`> hello
<freeflying> alpha080: kde就是一坨
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  09:34 
<administ`> 各位请注意 你就是傻B
<administ`> hello
<alpha080> 截图纪念一下？
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  09:37 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我觉得ubuntu edge手机很可能不会上市了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446204 ubuntu edge 要筹集3200万美元才会上市，虽然在十二小时内已经筹集了300万，但我觉得已经接近极限了。 300万是因为那 5000台售价 600$/台 的手机，现在这个已经卖完，余下的830$, 1400$, 相对iphone的价格来说，即使是
<administ`> jiero: 无良城管
<MeaCulpa> jiero: .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。酷胖
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 刚才在一irc channel一老美说我的名字...是不是对带走老美的工作机会感到愧疚...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃呃呃。不会不会，老美很简单的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 呵呵，我给出了个完美的解决
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 取消英语，用西班牙语做官方语言，这样符合大多数人习惯，又给mex提供了就业，还秒杀阿三和新加坡人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我自己都觉得天才啊~~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。天才。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可见是那些WASP自己小气
<jiero> 。
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 有本事来内地
<jiero> 保护自己的利益。
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 保证你夸
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 保证你垮
<jiero> 如果这都算错误，就是我的伙伴了~我们是暴徒
<jiero> MeaCulpa gfrog_away freeflying imtxc  www.verticalrun.cn
<MeaCulpa> administ`: 美国内地？
<MeaCulpa> administ`: 夸什么？
<jiero> 报名关闭了，不过可以围观。500人跑82层楼
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 上楼还是上下楼
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上吧。
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> administ`: 美国内地还是中国内地 你在说啥
<imtxc> 82 层。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 下楼很可怕，我跑17层下到最后几层就不敢跳了，才意识到那很费精神
<imtxc> jiero: 走都会要了我的命
<MeaCulpa> 空气太污浊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 下楼对膝盖...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 汝等体重轻的玩吧，我可不敢随便爬楼梯，我还想60岁以后能走路
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你有没有滑下楼的办法，比如铺上个板子。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那你的腰椎要费，截瘫位置更高而已
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 不是美国内地
<MeaCulpa> 横竖是死
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那时候技术足以让你的骨头和各种关节再生了吧。
<MeaCulpa> administ`: 来中国内地，干嘛呢...垮？是重力大还是气压高？怎么个垮法...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 难说啊...
<jiero> imtxc: 走82楼我才不干。
<jiero> imtxc: 跑才有意思。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 软骨到现在都没啥替代品
<jiero> imtxc:
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 现在连半月板都没解决
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我想要喷气包。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还有膝盖部位的血栓和静脉区张
<MeaCulpa> 膝盖里面动脉有瓣膜的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。我都不懂那些。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 动脉里有瓣膜？
<MeaCulpa> 不知...不知，貌似听哪位说过
<MeaCulpa> 我只知道髋关节有
<jiero> 呃。知识永远不够多了。
<MeaCulpa> 不是说长座飞机会有问题么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦，静脉瓣膜还是有的
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 身体垮
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 无论谁
<MeaCulpa> administ`: 为啥，内地很恐怖？没觉得啊
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 你很久没来了吧
<MeaCulpa> 去年去过
<MeaCulpa> 兰州算不算...
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 吃的东西都没有
<MeaCulpa> administ`: 没啊，吃的很好啊
<MeaCulpa> 各种肉~
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 各种肉
<jiero> 。。
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 吃的什么呢
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 新装到系统就无法关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446205 系统停留在 can't open /etc/init.d/.depend.stop: No such file or directory. acpid:exiting 这个状态，必须要硬关机才行，重启也是不行。这种问题如何处理？求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 feiyaogzs — 2013-07-24 9:42
 * jiero 我最多吃1斤东坡肉
<administ`> MeaCulpa: 各种油?
<MeaCulpa> 我记得在兰州2天，一天吃了大盘鸡，一天吃2斤手抓肉
<administ`> 死肉
<MeaCulpa> administ`: 油？你和上海人说油？Get lost...
 * MeaCulpa 天下有人会和上海人讨论油么...
<administ`> 老鼠肉
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛上海菜油腻的可以去死了
<jiero> 英雄HERO summer safari 狩猎夏日 铱金钢笔 多色选 包邮送墨胆 抄袭 Lumy笔的，买了一个
<imtxc> jiero: 买那么多笔。。
<administ`> 地油
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 从上海来山东的我家两位长辈也是哈。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 大盘鸡给力吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以我现在吃生菜平衡
 * imtxc 怀念兰州西关十字。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 山东和上海比，太健康了，清淡
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，给力，鸡肉比土豆多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。你说的不是我这里啊，这里是靠盐的。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 其实我更喜欢吃大盘鸡里面的粉条和土豆。。
<imtxc> lol
 * jiero 吃的土豆制品质量堪比小麦制品
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我是宁波裔的上海人，家里有安徽人，所以别和我说盐...
<administ`> 鸡巴肉
<freeflying> x`tumblr是啥
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 尼玛宁波那里就是拿盐当面粉...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 午饭你请烧饼？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。你也是宁波裔的。。。和我奶奶一样。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 可以
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 宁波的盐...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 谁说安徽菜咸了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 九肚鱼吃过么，油炸的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 妹子已经在星巴克看书了，我们晚点过去好了。让妹子请饮料
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我们家安徽来的喜欢搞咸肉啥的
<freeflying> roylez_: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 好啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没。吃过了我也就忘了。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 那和咸有啥关系呢
<imtxc> z啧啧 roylez_
<administ`> 安徽小矮人
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢PaPa John's 饼店的Jalapano
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 咸
 * jiero 首先学会的菜是拌菜：黄瓜、香油、盐、糖、味精！
<iIlL10Oo> 素食的关键是什么都吃
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中餐蔬菜烧法大多也是重油
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以现在家人不要我做菜了，我几乎不放油不放盐。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，老一辈都这样
<iIlL10Oo> 肉里面的营养全面，什么都有，包括堵住血管的垃圾元素。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有因为奶奶不能吃糖，糖都不能放了。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 抱抱
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 素食为主的民族，容易重油，这样才能让蔬菜里的胡萝卜素和Vitamin-A，还有蛋白质容易消化
<administ`> jiero: 你喜欢黄瓜拌菊花吗
<jiero> adaminist 菊花，你说木耳？
<jiero> 所有菌类都倒掉
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 相反，荤菜为主的民族，少油且生吃，这样才能保留VC之类，矿物质
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一切都有科学解释
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗬嗬，你和中国人讲科学，他们跟你讲风俗~
<jiero> :)
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比如北极的爱斯基摩人，要是吃完全熟的海豹肉，会死
<administ`> jiero: 黄瓜鲁菊花
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，中国人不讲
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还是杂食动物比较好啊。
<administ`> jiero: 很爽的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • iceplayer安装问题解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446207 iceplayer安装之后，点击图标却打不开，什么情况啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 canghai314 — 2013-07-24 9:55
<imtxc> eexpress: 早
<administ`> jiero: 送你菊花一黄瓜
<jiero> imtxc: 我买的早，送了一瓶parker墨水哈。
<administ`> jiero: 你四眼近视
<imtxc> jiero: 下手吧
<imtxc> jiero: 动手吧
<administ`> ! imtxc 用黄瓜通 jiero 菊花
<administ`> 哈 哈 哈
<Pudge> 符文之语这东西怎么弄？
<palomino|working> ... administ`
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我悲催啊，从小被一个人落在家里，别的小孩看电视，打牌的时候，我在家里翻爹妈的营养学的书...
<imtxc> freeflying: 早该动手了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还有菜谱，边翻边流口水
<freeflying> imtxc: jiero 有op不用
 * palomino|working momo freeayu__ 
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有一次领导检查，我爹妈2天没回家，我恐怕是我们这一代，魔都土著里，少数体验过挨饿，且周边一圈带插图菜谱的娃娃
<freeayu__> hi
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所以我对食物格外珍惜，很看不惯别人浪费
<freeayu__> hi
<freeayu__> anyone calls me
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。我其实从小看营养学的书，是因为我偏食，我要用科学辩论过营养学教授的奶奶，所以让他们允许我挑食！
<^k^> freeayu__:点点点.  10:10 
<^k^> freeayu__:点点点.  10:10 
<freeayu__> jiero ?
<freeayu__> where are u
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我发觉魔都以外，如果是家里独子，宠爱程度比魔都高，他们真心浪费，我那些外地来的大学同学
<freeayu__> I like food too
<cherrot> jiero, 热爱科学的心可歌可泣！
<freeayu__> 我从来不浪费一粒米
<freeayu__> 但我不是魔都的
<zwindl> 我也不是
<imtxc> jiero: 哥能告诉你哥是看 《家庭医生》长大的么
<zwindl> 我是 可敬的高三苦逼党
<zwindl> 8-)
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 不错的人生经历，羡慕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 来求助各位大神的~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446208 我的问题还是安装的问题, 虽然很低级, 也请版主大大别删... 因为我真的是试过很多种方法了 我的本子是联想 thinkpad s430, 预装的win8系统(正版的) 第一次安装, 我用U盘引导, 安装成功, 提示重启电脑, 然后我进入win8, 使用EasyBCD做开机引导
<^k^> , 发现Ubuntu的安装分区, 被分隔成了两个盘, 不论从哪个盘引导, 都会提示一个文件 …
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 妹子建议取了饼去kfc买鸡翅，怎么样？
<jiero> roylez_ 给妹子做鸡翅吃。
<cherrot> roylez_, 肉乐子
<jiero> roylez_ 你果然有妹子了
 * jiero 疯了。。。
<jiero> 这一段时间怎么了。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 梅开二度
<jiero> cherrot: 我2哥哥这1个月都找女朋友了！这下我悲催了，肯定被催着。。。
<cherrot> 完了 当只剩下你时。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 就是最悲痛的时刻了
<imtxc> roylez_: 啧啧，有妹子了。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 公司同事，你妹的
<cherrot> roylez_, 十八摸的妹子 啧啧啧
<yokay> 请问如何在终端下用irc传输文件？发送和接受的命令是什么？
<yokay> 我知道send可以发送文件，但是不知道如何接受
<jiero> yokay: 似乎有条件的
<yokay> jiero:什么条件？
<gfrog_away> caspar: 卡斯帕
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以
<sjd_zeus> 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 呃。是啊，美国留学的找到个本地的，本地上学的找到个德国留学的，那我呐。。。
 * jiero 就算了。
<eexpress> jiero: 去澳洲找一个土著妹子。还能得到保护。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。
<jiero> eexpress 能我就被土著杀了
<jiero> eexpress: 反正土著杀人都从轻
<fugmd> yokay: send?
<eexpress> jiero: 现在的土著，都是保护动物啊，待遇好了。总理都道歉，赔偿过了。
<cherrot> jiero, 找个毛利妹子
<reiase> 最近好多国内网站上不去，怎么回事
<jiero> eexpress:  cherrot  土著的一般没脑筋，我不要。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 咦？这些东西昨自动挂载了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446209 pic.png 如图，/boot , /home, /usr , / ,这些是我分区的划分出来的。 可/dev, /run, /run/lock, /run/shm 这些是啥东西，怎么自动挂载了。 xyz@Linux:~$ sudo umount tmpfs umount: /run: device is busy. (In some cases useful info about processes that use the device is
<^k^>  found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)) 试着卸载也
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<imtxc> jiero: 土著杀你做什么
<eexpress> imtxc: 94
<eexpress> 土著还要吸干你的。 jiero
<jiero> ，
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<eexpress> 支持你每天抱噶嘛一次。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 昨儿我也玩你用的那个拓词， grog 这个单词看见就手抖， 点错了N次，到现在它认为我不认识这个单词，时不时冒出来
<imtxc> s/grog/frog
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 然后点啊点他就认为你记住了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 一直点错。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 抱抱
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 可以反悔
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿乃肿么到处保
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿乃肿么到处抱
<imtxc> jiero: 口味好重。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away imtxc 可以啊。
<jiero> gfrog_away: imtxc 因为我想要
<gfrog_away> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<imtxc> 裸婉婷 jiero
<sjd_zeus> 刚刚在筛简历的时候，看到某毕业生简历--获奖经历：在校期间多次获得康师傅“再来一瓶”奖励。
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd_zeus§ 屌丝么？
<sjd_zeus> 屌到爆的屌丝
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 必须得收来啊
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 贵司以后的财运就靠他了
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd_zeus§ 那你就 招聘吧， 做IT ，或者 销售员 传销， 招 屌丝 最好
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 射鸡招我去做IT吧
<eexpress> imtxc: 没下限了。做鸭都愿意了？
<fugmd> YY
<CyrusYzGTt> SY
<CyrusYzGTt> YY强国 SY健身
<imtxc> eexpress: ....
<eexpress> imtxc: 有啥好玩的？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 新手求指点，用ubuntu server13在公网搭了个web server，如何进行安全配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446213 网上查找资料都说centos的服务器版本比较好，但是由于本人第一个接触的linux就是ubuntu。所以选择了ubuntu server，但是以前玩的都是desktop，而且是在内网，根本就没考虑到过安全
<^k^> 的问题。 请教各位如何对server进行安全方面的配置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 super …
<imtxc> eexpress: 在玩 org-mode.
<sjd_zeus> 公司要招一个做PS效果的美工，删选简历发现一个大美女就让她来面试了，等看到她本人后，我们当即决定录用她了
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> lol
<huntxu> 那個人姓郭的吧
<eexpress> imtxc: 估计是 imadper 撺掇的
<Yokay> 妹子啊
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 香港的那些土老板，都是这样聘用“人才”的。
<imtxc> eexpress: 对啊，有问题请教他呢，那货这两天忙疯了
<eexpress> imtxc: 你还可以email找cfy
<imtxc> eexpress: 他不来irc应该是更忙吧。。
<rbot> imtxc: 忙什么
<eexpress> 问点小问题，发邮件就是。担心啥
<imtxc> rbot: ?
<rbot> imtxc: hello world
<imtxc> eexpress: http://blog.mikandi.com/tag/porn/  twitter 看到的
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Porn | MiKandi Blog
<imtxc> 第一人称视角的片儿
<eexpress> 这听说过
<eexpress> 隐秘的眼睛，适合做这个业务。
<eexpress> 你可以买几副，开一个小店。推广
<sjd_zeus> xfrun4: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sjd_zeus> 请问这个怎么解决，debian sid
<imtxc> ..
<sjd_zeus> 系统中有这个文件的
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 你知道怎么搞吗
<iMadper> ^k^: 你的源码在哪里?
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 以前经常看到，现在ub没这些问题。驱动不全的事情吧。
<eexpress> iMadper: 上rb了？
<^k^> iMadper, 佛罗里达州。  11:27 
<iMadper> eexpress: rb?
<iMadper> eexpress: 日本?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你终于来了
<iMadper> eexpress: 没呀, 我在过内呀....
<eexpress> kk的rb，，不像事件驱动的写法
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 不太清楚
<imtxc> iMadper: 没啥。。
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> eexpress: 好吧...
<sjd_zeus> 之前可以的，刚才我按照ia32-libs的时候解决依赖，删除掉了一些包，现在就成这样了，好多东西打不开了
 * abc_ 
<imtxc> iMadper: 等你闲了请教点 org-mode 的问题
<iMadper> imtxc: ... org-mode.... 不是有手册吗...
<abc_> debian下有synaptic吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 特殊需求, 一概不会
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 手册之外的东西, 一概不会...
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要特殊服务
<iMadper> ^k^: 你丫源码呢?!
<iMadper> ^k^: 你的源码
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 你儿子的源码呢...
<^k^> iMadper, 我会考虑周密。  11:30 
<iMadper> ^k^: ..................................................
<^k^> iMadper, “”是吗？  11:30 
<imtxc> iMadper: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ sevk / kk-irc-bot - Git @ OSC
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, thx
<^k^> iMadper, 休息一下..  11:31 
<abc_> 咱们聊点别的吧
<abc_> 是不是有好多围观的:)
<iMadper> casparant: 早.
<casparant> iMadper: 早
<abc_> 我去
<abc_> 我怎么觉得这么不对劲啊
<qiao> casparant: 早 ～
<iMadper> qiao: casparant 把你 /ignore 了
<imtxc> casparant: 早
<qiao> casparant: T..T
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 现在官方也都是麒麟版的系统，请教去哪里下纯正的ubuntu呢？不想用麒麟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446214 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 gxy421352502 — 2013-07-24 11:27
<abc_> @^k^ www.ubuntu.org
<casparant> qiao:  早 刚接电话去了-_-|||
<casparant> imtxc: 早 「我是不是有必要写个自动应答脚本
<rbot> ^k^: hello world
<rbot> ^k^: this a test
<imtxc> casparant: 就是测试一下是不是跟 qiao 一样被 ignore 了。。。
<qiao> casparant: 还以为你不理我了呢。。。 T.T
<iMadper> casparant: for $i ( @nick) say $i ": 早"
 * casparant 我擦才意识到这都11点半了你们哪门子的早啊。。。你们都生活在印度么
<casparant> 刚刚把 iMadper 设了个ignore，他没偷偷说我坏话吧？
<NiuTouRen> casparant: 他没说
 * casparant 换个马甲我就不认识你了么
<qiao> casparant: 一直在吐嘈你。。 lol
<casparant> 各位慢慢聊，我这机房着火了，我先去救个火。。。寨见
<qiao> casparant: ^_^ 现在在你原来的位置坐着。。
<iMadper> :-)
<rbot> 大家好我又换牛架了
<abc_> 你好
<casparant> qiao: 好怀念RH T_T
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04的WIFI接收能力很弱怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446215 WIN7下面正常，同样的位置比我的android手机接收能力强，但是ubuntu下就有问题了，同样的位置甚至比手机还弱很多，而且信号差后导致网速变慢，很慢很慢！我现在都用手机连接WIFI分享给ubuntu上网了 请问这问
<^k^> 题怎么解决？为什么信号不好就会导致网速下降明显呢？windows下信号差也不存在这 …
<qiao> casparant: 下次你直接去开发组。。
<abc_> xiaomo nice to meet U
<abc_> Shit
<rbot> 有大侠吗
<abc_> 这里这里
<rbot> abc_: _cba好
<abc_> Hello
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:48 
<abc_> ^k^:其实我是小虾米
<abc_> 看你们聊天顺便学习irc
<^k^> abc_, 我没有听说过这样的事情。  11:49 
<rbot> ^k^: hello world
<abc_> ^k^:什么事情？
<kiled> 帅哥美女们，大家好;-)
<abc_> 你好你好
<kiled> 好好
<Betach> kiled: 好
<^k^> abc_, 没问题。  11:50 
<rbot> kiled: 没有美女只有人妖
<kiled> 人妖也好。都好
<Betach> 纯情老男人
<kiled> 人就好
<abc_> 苦逼高三党
<rbot> kiled: 妖好
<abc_> 还有比我更小的吗？
<kiled> 你多大？
<abc_> 17
<Betach> 还是比较大了
<kiled> 啊，我比你大2岁，呵呵
<abc_> 哈哈
<abc_> 知音哪
<Betach> 我的才15cm
<Betach> 额...
<abc_> 大哥，说的是年龄
<martin_> 这里很活跃的样子。。
<rbot> abc_: 满街美女遍地黄金 读半年苦
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • HP p410i RAID如何引导？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446216 已经建立好RAID了，安装完成后，无法进入系统，如何安装grup？求大神帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 斯文书生 — 2013-07-24 11:51
<Betach> abc_: 误会误会
<imtxc> iMadper|Launch: 写一篇 org-mode workflow 之类的文章吧，包括同步、日程，TODO 这些...
<kiled> 他的那里就是他年龄
<rbot> B高三毕业走人吧
<abc_> 我是倒数第一
<rbot> abc_: B高三毕业走人吧
<abc_> rbot:前途渺茫
<Betach> abc_: 为了祖国的将来，你还不去好好学习，在这打屁聊天
<Betach> abc_: 辜负人民对你的期望啊
<rbot> abc_: 为啥子读高三呢
<huntxu> iMadper|Launch: 你那個早不夠帥的嘛
<abc_> Betach:祖国为了我的将来墙我吧
<rbot> abc_: 满街美女遍地黄金 读半年苦B高三毕业走人吧
<kiled> 他说不定已经奋斗了半年了，刚刚出关
<kiled> 来这里交流交流。。嘿嘿
<abc_> kiled:想多了
<huntxu> iMadper|Launch: 應該這樣 say map {$_.": 早\n"} @nick
<imtxc> ..
<abc_> ..what that mean?
<kiled> 如果我想多了那你就真的得去苦读书了
<abc_> 一个数学老师把数学讲成那狗血样
<abc_> 我都不好意思听
<kiled> 我问问先辈们啊，学软工数学必须好吗？
<abc_> 我也想知道
<rbot> abc_: 你拿棍劈他
<rbot> kiled: 学什么都没用
<abc_> rbot :没有棍子
<abc_> 啊！笔记本没电了！！！！！！！
<cherrot> kiled, 软件学院？
<kiled> 你是说学软工没用，还是学软工数学没用？
<cherrot> kiled, 数学很重要  但你只懂怎么写for循环照样能工作  但数学的确很重要
<rbot> abc_: 放外边让雷劈一下
<abc_> rbot :好吧，但是Shit!!!!!!!电池好虚!!!!!!!!!
<kiled> 也就是说想脱离工人必须抓数学？
<^k^> 新 教学和常见问答 • android mtp 的挂载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446218 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/unstable sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install go-mtpfs go-mtpfs-unity 不知道为什么mtpfs不赶紧改进。老需要ppa，不是一个事情。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-07-24 11:54
<rbot> cherrot: 哪里重要了
<IsoaSFlus> 哪里有高三党
<cherrot> kiled, 看你走哪个方向了  往深层走，往学术走 数学必需
<cherrot> rbot, 哪里不重要？
<kiled> 我去，，，abc你的知音
<rbot> cherrot: 学数 不是 数学
 * IsoaSFlus 烧死高三党！
<cherrot> rbot, 什么意思
<rbot> cherrot: 数学 值几毛钱
<kiled> @cherrot学软件，硬件必须吗？
<cherrot> kiled, 不必须 知道基本的编译原理和计算机组成原理 这是基本功
<rbot> kiled: 硬件值几毛钱
<cherrot> rbot, 看你做什么了 我做web开发，平时自然用不到，但要用时你不会就又是另一个话题了
<kiled> 几千块，准备买个本本，发现挺贵的
<cherrot> rbot, 所以我说不懂照样能工作
 * IsoaSFlus 高三党在哪，我要烧死
<rbot> cherrot: 我败了
<rbot> kiled: 我败了
<cherrot> rbot, lol
<rbot> cherrot: lol
<kiled> 现在，数学学不动，C语言确实很有兴趣，很迷茫
<rbot> kiled: 有兴趣就学好数学吧
<cherrot> kiled, 学学脚本培养兴趣吧，很多潜在的人才都是死在SB的课程规划上的
<cherrot> kiled, 比如大一什么都不懂就开始学C...
<rbot> kiled: 数学可以比C有趣
<kiled> cherrot其实就是喜欢上脚本才报的软工。呵呵vbs
<rbot> kiled: !!!
<rbot> kiled: !!!vbs???
<rbot> kiled: 那是什么
<cherrot> kiled, 我大学里没写过几句脚本  :( :( :(
<kiled> 脚本啊
<cherrot> kiled, vbs就算了。。。  我说的是python javascript(nodejs)这种。。
<kiled> js看起来简单的一句就要很长，感觉没有vbs简单
<kiled> 很繁琐
<cherrot> kiled, vbs有谁用呢？ 可以做什么？
<kiled> 很多啊，其实我也只学了皮毛，win下可以做很多
<cherrot> kiled, 哦 只记得可以用它写gui程序 别的就不知道了
<cherrot> kiled, BTW,大学里尽最大可能别写gui程序 。。
<kiled> 批量删除，最重要的是可以调用api
<cherrot> kiled, soga
<kiled> 还不知道是什么。什么是gui?
<kiled> 图形界面？
<cherrot> kiled, en
<IsoaSFlus> 刚上高中那会儿开始学c的路过，表示现在都还只是个渣
<kiled> cherrot:作为前辈，你认为基础应该学什么
<kiled> 如果不是c的话，你认为应该学什么？
<cherrot> kiled, 一家之言，C不是不学，只是作为初学很多时候扼杀了很多入门者。但C可以让你理解（哪怕是日后理解）编译原理和计算机的基本原理。 学一门脚本语言很必要，平时能用到，学C恐怕大学4年都用不到它
<rbot> kiled: 别学了跟我回家种田吧
<iIlL10Oo> kiled: basic qbasic gbasic
<rbot> iIlL10Oo: shit
<kiled> 但听很多人说basic其实不像名字一样的基础。
<iIlL10Oo> kiled: basic 和 汇编 差不多
<kiled> 现在我还在钻研c，学完c再学c++不好吗？
<kiled> 现在c差不多刚入门
<kiled> 大家应该有体会，开始不是一般的迷茫啊
<kiled> 所以想寻求些建议
<cherrot> kiled, 学完一两门语言之后 其他语言都是用到现学也不迟的了
<kiled> 那主要看思想？
<cherrot> kiled, 又不是外语  单词量又不大  还不是记点函数记点库
<cherrot> kiled, 这个你自己体会吧，入门了就知道了
<IsoaSFlus> kiled，你刚上高中还是刚上大学？
<iIlL10Oo> kiled: 操作系统
<iIlL10Oo> 本课程主要讲解：操作系统的功能和类型、进程与处理器管理、存储管理、设备管理、文件管理、常用操作系统的基本特点、Unix操作系统的功能特点等。
<kiled> 好吧，不过还是谢谢了，
<kiled> 开学大二
<kiled> 现在看操作系统是不是早了？
<kiled> 图书馆翻过几页看不懂
<cherrot> kiled, 我大二就学操作系统原理和网络原理啊
<cherrot> kiled, 大三的课才垃圾 索性直接逃课了
<iMadper|Launch> cherrot: 你现在会这么多语言了, 给我写个whitespace代码出来看看?!
<kiled> cherrot，那到时候老师讲应该能动吧，现在还不知道大二学什么
<IsoaSFlus> 大二……
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 还是你厉害.
<IsoaSFlus> 大学了还管那么多？能多学点就多学点啊！
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 能问个问题么，前辈
<kiled> 学的再多理解不了不如学少点，都消化
<iMadper> kiled: 你信老师? 大学老师都不备课的, 上去了, 不会的地方就胡说 .
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 能不叫前辈吗?!
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Google Chrome 如何显示泰文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446219 目前我的 Chrome 中泰文以及某些表情符号显示为方框。火狐和 Pidgin 等程序中显示正常。 出问题的是 Twitter，它指定了 Helvetica Neue 字体。 有办法让 Chrome 正常显示这些文字的同时也正常显示诸如中文、日文等其它语言的
<^k^> 文字么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lilydjwg — 2013-07-24 12:20
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 哥很年轻的.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈和老不老有什么关系啊！
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 直接说问题多好...
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 日漫里叫学长都是叫前辈（读音）的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我知道, 我还是看过fate的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我是个有礼貌的孩子……嘛，我还是说问题了，linux中，有什么软件是和终端的颜色控制有关的？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 软件? 你是想输出不同颜色还是相干吗?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你直接说你想做什么吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我说说详细的问题吧
<rbot> iMadper: 我要学电脑
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我给安卓编译了个vim，用同一个终端，在debian环境下，运行这个vim是有颜色的，但回到安卓环境，再运行这个vim，就成没颜色的了……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 终端的问题
<rbot> iMadper: 我要学电脑
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: print  "\x1b[31m asdf"   你试试看这句
<rbot> iMadper: 我要学电脑
<iMadper> rbot: 学去呀, 跟我说什么?!
<rbot> iMadper: 我要学电脑
<rbot> iMadper: 教我
<iMadper> rbot: 找 imtxc , 他是大湿.
<imtxc> iMadper: 前辈。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖, 晚辈.
<iMadper> imtxc: 少侠
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<abinex> iMadper: momo
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 没print这命令
<rbot> iMadper: 用什么指令可以把我电脑弄爆
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那就换成echo
<abinex> rbot: 不用命令
<IsoaSFlus> 试过了，
<abinex> 用个锤子
<rbot> abinex: ...
<iMadper> rbot: :() { :|:& };:
<jiero> MeaCulpa: iMadper imtxc 卖巧克力粉的全混帐，都不搞小漏斗式的，容易撒，容易浪费，欧洲人太黑了。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 有颜色吗?
<abinex> rbot: 用个锤子
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 没
<rbot> iMadper: 谢谢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 终端不支持ansi color code. 没办法. 换个终端软件.
<abinex> iMadper: 开吃了没有啊啊啊
<jiero> 从他们做面包就知道他们喜欢浪费
<rbot> abinex: 锤子没火
<abinex> imtxc: 在感冒呢？
 * iMadper 别跟我说呀, 我不是来扯淡的. 
<jiero> iMadper: 来这里都是扯谈的不是
<jiero> chatten
<jiero> lol
<abinex> rbot: 用爆竹
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 但是，如何解释我在debian环境下能正常显示颜色？
<abinex> jiero: 你在啊
<abinex> 裸姐
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 终端我是没换的
<rbot> abinex: 没火
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你的debian和手机用的是同一个终端?!
<abinex> 连续36小时没睡觉了
<jiero> iMadper: 可以ssh到debian？
<abinex> 眼睛快睁不开了
<rbot> abinex: 为什么
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: debian是跑在我手机上的
<abinex> rbot: 不想睡觉
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 。。。你自己编译的？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 然后共用同一个终端软件?!
<abinex> rbot: 感冒了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 嗯
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 小弟
 * IsoaSFlus just search linux on android
<abinex> iMadper: 大哥
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那不知道了, 不过我觉得应该不是共用的终端软件.
<rbot> abinex: 还早 爱恩斯坦 一年睡一次
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: ubuntu phone都做不到。
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 优势你
<oneIeaf> huntxu: hi
<jiero> 扯谈一队一队的来。。。
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 终端都是用vx connectbot
<abinex> jiero: UbuntuPhone快出啦，4G运行内存，128GB硬盘
<IsoaSFlus> abinex: 呵呵，30天3200w刀，前途未卜
<abinex> jiero: 比诺基亚的大眼睛怪兽还便宜
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 前途一片官民啊
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 可惜要捐助的是美刀
 * IsoaSFlus 其实这不是什么高端玩意，其实就是让一堆arm的linux软件跑在安卓的linuc内核上
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 不是
<abinex> 是双系统
<abinex> 可以运行完整版本的Ubuntu ARM架构桌面系统
<rbot> *shit
<abinex> rbot: ？
<abinex> 砸了没
<abinex> rbot: 阿波特
<rbot> abinex: 舒服了
<abinex> rbot: 阿波
<rbot> abinex: 我叫阿球
<IsoaSFlus> abinex: 光明个p，30天没集到3200w就没有了，知道么？
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 照样有
<abinex> 这个肯定有
<IsoaSFlus> abinex: 谁说的
<IsoaSFlus> abinex: 你自己看啊……
<abinex> 背后还有金主撑着啊
<rbot> abinex: 没用那系统随时崩溃
 * IsoaSFlus 我怎么又跑题了
<abinex> Ubuntu的老板是亿万富翁
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈……
<rbot> abinex: 他还是一傻B
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 刚不是说了, 不知道了, 不过我还是觉得, 用的不是同一个终端 .
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 3200万的项目启动募捐是为了看市场的反应
<abinex> 看人们会不会舍得花钱买这款手机
<rbot> 市场:我没钱吃饭了!
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我那软件里有“仿真模式”这个选项
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不懂.
<jiero> 到不了450万。
<abinex> jiero: ？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 里面有ansi这个模式
<abinex> jiero: 快捐200刀吧
<rbot> 有人会lisp吗
<jiero> abinex: 有意思么。我有更重要的。
<rbot> 教我
<alpha080> 我会{}{}{}
<abinex> jiero: 你有啥更重要啊？
<rbot> alpha080: 教我
<rbot> iMadper|Mtg: 请说你是红旗的
<iMadper|Mtg> rbot: 什么意思?
<rbot> alpha080: 你真美
<rbot> iMadper|Mtg: 听说你是红帽的
<alpha080> 娃哈哈，居然有人夸我美～可惜再美也不会lisp
<rbot> alpha080: 教我
<iMadper|Mtg> alpha080: 人家都没见过你...
<alpha080> iMadper|Mtg: 魅力这玩意儿，不是距离可以抵挡的
<iMadper|Mtg> alpha080: 差点儿把中午吃到的面条给吐出来....
<iMadper|Mtg> 开会去了, 不跟你们扯淡了...
<rbot> alpha080: 你是美男子吗
<abinex> iMadper|Mtg: 跑了
<alpha080> rbot: 不搞基，谢谢
<rbot> alpha080: U R well come
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|Mtg: 前辈，麻烦你看看这个 http://imagebin.org/265457
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如图目录里，选出各目录下的“docx”文件，而且保留目录结构，压缩成一个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446221 如何在如图目录里，选出各目录下的“docx”文件，而且保留目录结构，压缩为一个rar文档？ Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2013-07-24 12:55
<rbot> hello world
<abinex> 太慢了
<abinex> 网速
<abinex> 下线
<abinex> 再见
<rbot> 有人吗
<^k^> rbot:点点点.  13:04 
<rbot> ^k^: 去游泳吗
<^k^> rbot, 在哪儿？  13:05 
<rbot> ^k^: 一海里 看谁快
<^k^> rbot, 一个什么？  13:05 
<rbot> ^k^: 1海里
<^k^> rbot, 一个什么？  13:06 
<rbot> ^k^: 一个鸡巴
<^k^> rbot, 更具体。  13:07 
<rbot> ^k^: 鸡巴
<^k^> rbot, 我不interesed解剖。  13:07 
<rbot> ^k^: 你需要升级了
<^k^> rbot, 为什么你觉得我应该升级吗？  13:09 
<rbot> ^k^: 再见
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何回到nouveau http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446222 原来有块NV的独显，安装了NV的驱动，使用正常 现在我把卡拔了，想回到集显，要怎么办？ 目前已经 Code: sudo ./NV**** --uninstall 卸载了驱动 然后删除了/etc/modprobe.d/nv那个屏蔽nouveau的程序 也删除了/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf下屏蔽nouveau的语
<^k^> 句 但还是不能用 统计信息:
<IsoaSFlus> 233333 ^k^ ：kk酱好厉害~
<rbot> 起床了
<rbot> hello
<tuzki_bot> rbot, Hello too。
<^k^> rbot:点点点.  13:20 
<rbot> tuzki_bot: hello world
<tuzki_bot> rbot, Hello too。
<rbot> ^k^: hello world
<tuzki_bot> rbot, Hello too。
<rbot> tuzki_bot: hi
<rbot> fuck world
<rbot> shit world
<rbot> bloody world
<rbot> hello world
<rbot> hi world
<tuzki_bot> rbot, Hello rbot
<rbot> end of world
<rbot> end world
<rbot> tuzki_bot: 你好
<rbot> 没人出来说话了 都怕了本少爷了吗
<fhm476> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 我要想办法联系上vim touch的作者！
<IsoaSFlus> 值得庆幸的是，作者ms是个中国人~
<rbot> IsoaSFlus: 他电话是911
<abinex> rbot: n
<rbot> abinex: PI
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.10 ssh 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446223 在这请教大家一个问题，我安装的ubuntu版本是12.10，公司网络环境是局域网内通过代理链接外网，现在我可以正常访问外网，但是使用ssh 登录远程服务器时 总是提示“ Network is unreachable”，我在另外一台直接连在外网上的机器通过 ssh
<sevk> 登录远程服务器时可以正常登录，不知道是不是因为代理的原因导致我这台机器不能ss …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<Moyuan> 有人在吗？
<^k^> Moyuan:点点点.  13:57 
<Moyuan> 那个我想问下  我看到很多人的桌面上有类似雨滴一样的管理 内存 CPU的那个控件 显示状态的 怎么才能弄到啊？
<Moyuan> 那个是用的什么软件美化的啊？
<iIlL10Oo> Moyuan: 很多软件都可以美化的，发个图片看看
<nyfair> 华为只适合二流大学应届生去蹭经验，你们还急着跳去干嘛
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2479493983
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 【煌】矛与盾的对决（我严重不知道火星了没有哦）_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
 * adam8157 eating watermelon
<freeflying> adam8157: 嚎的生活就是惬意啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 在家呢 哈哈
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕生活
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> freeflying: IE？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 真心搞不起啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不太会用词汇书。肿么办？看一眼感觉会，再看一眼就忘了。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 看收益吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求教啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 要不去混个security的IE
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 搞定之后工资能double的话可能不错呢。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 为毛乃偏爱security呢，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我就用拓词, 这东西背的我脑子里背景音都是单词
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 看王陆那个听力词汇书，感觉完全记不下来啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 得找个靠谱的听力材料听听。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 感觉还行, 就是比较辛苦. 不过有收获, 我这几天看美剧里就好多托福高频词, 挺有成就感
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 书你得自己去计划
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嗯，乃是美语。俺看雅思，天天都是伦敦音，听得我这个别扭。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我倒是很像搞DC的，可真心贵啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 用拓词的话就是懒驴转磨盘...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 如果security搞定了对你没啥帮助的话，两万多还是打水漂啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，不对，是三万多
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 可以报销啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: DC不是也可以么
<freeflying> gfrog_away: dc的隐形成本太多了，去美国考试，1次就要1-2w啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃土豪，有出差机会啊！！
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 万一没呢
 * gfrog_away 拜护照上有visa的壕。 cc freeflying 
 * gfrog_away 白本护照很坑爹。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 啊啊啊，乃竟然有op！！
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你居然持日本护照啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 白本儿，是说一个visa木有的。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 同
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃土豪也有出差机会
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 看不到
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥时候去游泳，教我游泳吧
 * gfrog_away 继续拓词。一定要拓满1小时。
<huntxu> adam8157: 好幾但
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 蛙蛙
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求教游泳。
<freeflying> adam8157: 对，去kenyu酒店游泳池游
<adam8157> freeflying: 我都在北大游, 周五中午和周六晚上的样子
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 免费么?
<adam8157> freeflying: 免费么?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你蛙泳肯定好
<freeflying> adam8157: 免费啊，拿kenyu的房卡
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 噗
<adam8157> freeflying: 算上我也行?
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<freeflying> adam8157: 不知道，你教会我，我请你吃饭
<adam8157> freeflying: 他下榻在哪里
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总下定决心游温榆河了？ lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 等会儿收盘跟你汇报
<freeflying> 尼玛这乡下，像买瓶运动饮料都不行
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你骑完喝啥
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 脉动还是佳得乐
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 水啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 宝矿力水特
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 顶多加点盐
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那货糖还是偏多
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有电解质片儿，不过那口感，很渣
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 佳得乐糖不多
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 其实淡盐水足够了
<abc_> 美女帅哥大家好
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 反正乃家肯定有盐
<\q> freeflying: security的IE全稱是什麼？
<imtxc> adam8157: 出差美帝了么
<adam8157> imtxc: 梦中
<abc_> 大家都不午休吗？
<freeflying> \q: 问 gfrog_away ,他是 IE
<gfrog_away> \q: CCIE security
<\q> gfrog_away: 有什麼書推薦嗎？另外你們有沒有搞ctf?
<abc_> 我怎么觉得发不出信息了
<yanqian> 请问有人有这个站点的账号么？
<yanqian> http://bbs.linuxtone.org
<yanqian> 有个哥们想注册，提示需要邀请码，问到我，我也没有注册过。
<^k^> yanqian ⇪ ti: 社区 - LinuxTone | 运维专家网论坛 - 最棒的Linux运维与开源架构技术交流社区! - Powered by Discuz!
<abc_> ^k^是bot吗？
<\q> © 2001-2011 Comsenz Inc.
<^k^> abc_, 如果我能帮助它。  14:40 
<Guest54920> test
<^k^> Guest54920:点点点.  14:41 
<abc_> ^k^:原来是这样，这个房间有木有bot
<^k^> abc_, 你不说了。  14:41 
<yanqian> 看来是的。
<yanqian> \q: 你的ID好靠前。
<abc_> 哈哈
<abc_> 无穷老机用irssi
<jiero> gfrog_away: 为什么我又有op了呃。
<freeflying> yanqian: 尼玛个用discuzz的论坛还好意思说是最棒的Linux运维与开源架构技术交流社区啊
<Tripack> 有人用Pidgin么，有人知道右侧用户名前面的标记是什么意思么
<jiero> yanqian: 怎么着也架设个 drupal的吧。
<abc_> @^k^
<adam8157> jiero: 拜op
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<jiero> adam8157: 我好奇，为什么进入就有op呐。
<adam8157> jiero: 大O的flag就是这样
<adam8157> jiero: 自带带帽
<freeflying> jiero: 你想要我帮你去掉吧
<jiero> freeflying: 去掉多不方便~
 * IsoaSFlus 下午好哦~minasan
<adam8157> jiero: 去掉好
<jiero> adam8157: 为什么呐。
<adam8157> jiero: 需要维护秩序的时候才带帽, 平时平易近人和群众打成一片
<adam8157> ^^ 城管手册
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<jiero> 。。。有了op就不能平易近人的话，实际上是群众的错误 - 我可以这样理解么。。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 不能
<adam8157> jiero: 城管想买西瓜必须先换一身衣服, 一个道理  cc gfrog_away freeflying roylez
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我想出门，必须穿上衣服，我明白了。
<adam8157> jiero: 我现在是在家关着膀子边吃西瓜边看commit的状态
<jiero> adam8157: 要是裸体的要拥抱对方，对方真的就生气了
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 减轻重量行动，穿最轻的衣服、鞋子、背最轻的包装着最轻的手机和本子和笔。
<adam8157> jiero: 轻的且好的
 * jiero 因此能加速20%
<IsoaSFlus> 你们这群绅士
<jiero> 原来走12分钟的路，就变9分钟多了。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 我才不是绅士，我对女性和对男性毫无区别
 * IsoaSFlus 人渣
<yanqian> 再问下，有人有这个论坛的账号不？http://bbs.linuxtone.org/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS和win7的共享的用户名和密码什么知道????? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446224 大家好，我刚硬盘安装了ubuntu12.04LTS的系统， 想把另一台win7笔记本上的文件靠过来，就设置了一下共享。 我的设置是这样的： 1, 在ubuntu系统的桌面上建立一个文件夹，名字是U_share， 点击右键后出现
<^k^> yanqian ⇪ ti: 社区 - LinuxTone | 运维专家网论坛 - 最棒的Linux运维与开源架构技术交流社区! - Powered by Discuz!
<yanqian> 怎么好像我在打广告。。
<adam8157> http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/07/22/204550565/how-americans-get-to-work-in-2-graphs
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: How Americans Get To Work, In 2 Graphs : Planet Money : NPR
<lzm_> Quit:Bye
<lzm_> Bye
<eexpress> 谁玩过Ingress的
<adam8157> huntxu: 踏空了一波大的, 赶上一波小的
 * gfrog_away 晚上腐败。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啧啧
<jiero> gfrog_away: 腐败是什么意思？
<lzm_> 刚知道IRC
 * jiero 大概是永远不会外出想吃东西的，因为太容易满足了。我要巧克力蛋糕就差不多了。
<jiero> 巧克力+蛋糕+煎饼
<lzm_> admin
<abc_> -_-:
<abc_> 一叶。。
<abc_> 是你吗？
<lzm_> 联想u410 安装ubuntu 分区时看不到硬盘，怎么解决
<abc_> 是硬盘安装的吗？
<lzm_> U盘安装
<abc_> 额。。我想想。。
<lzm_> 因为u410有个固态硬盘，不知道给这个有关系没
<abc_> 先卸载掉所有挂载的分区试试
<lzm_> 我已经腾出来一个分区了
<lzm_> 但是也看不到这个分区
<abc_> 是在文件管理器中看不到还是安装准备分区时探测不到啊
<lzm_> 安装准备分区探测不到
<abc_> 等会儿，我重启一下自己电脑看看安装过程啊
<lzm_> ...
<nyfair> 壕我们做朋友好不好
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • PowerTop - Intel 的优化电能使用工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446227 https://01.org/powertop/ 2013年7月19日放出支持Haswell的2.4版本。 现在值得推荐一下。能看到各种进程/硬件的用电情况。能察觉很多bug。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013
<adam8157> freeflying: irc down?
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • debian 7 安装后中文输入法怎么不出来 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446228 安装过程语言选中文 安装成功进入系统，不论按哪个组合键，中文输入法就是不出来，系统管理/配置工具里也没找到输入法的配置项 之前安装时选英文，再自己安装IBUS输入法，结果候选字的位置不对。 想看
<freeflying> adam8157: no, ssl issue
<adam8157> freeflying: 怎么搞才行?
<freeflying> adam8157: vpn
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 馬馬虎虎，還是一般般
<freeflying> huntxu: gfrog_away 介绍几个network traffic分析工具
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个不太熟。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没接触过这类型的玩意
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 准备喷下openstack lol
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 介紹開源許可的網站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446229 http://choosealicense.gitcafe.com/ 介紹常見開源許可，爲選擇許可協議提供參考。 基於 http://choosealicense.com/ 漢化。 <b
<abc_> <时间
<abc_> <time
<abc_> bot
<abc_> >时间
<abc_> .时间
<abc_> .bot
<abc_> ：（ 这里的bot怎么用？
<cherrot> jiero, 你咋是op了
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 我也不知道啊。今天早上发现的。
<abc_> <cherrot>这么神奇～
<jiero> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:20090726_Birds_on_stick_Shanghai_Qibao_Imgp1996.jpg?uselang=zh-cn
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这个你吃么？
<abc_> abc_可以自言自语诶
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没肉
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦，也不错了，鸽子啊
<MeaCulpa> 鸽子不便宜啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 老外见这个又要喷，说鸽子怎么怎么可爱，吃了怎么怎么恶心
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 老外喜欢鸽子么..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 特指老美，老美的食谱相当简单
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 文化差异咯，鸽子他们用来送信，他们不知道我们有肉鸽...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 据说老外不喜欢鸽子的 觉得跟耗子差不多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这不是鹌鹑么。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 貌似不是，尺寸有点大
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 鹌鹑一般不上那么均匀的酱油，而是炸透，这个显然没有炸透
<MeaCulpa> 没肉的才炸透
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez http://jandan.net/2013/07/24/beijing-subway.html  感受一下
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 让老外们寝食难安的北京地铁早高峰
<jiero> 呃。。
 * jiero 才不吃鸟肉。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你不吃鸡鸭鹅？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 高端
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 几乎不吃。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有钱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 除非和乐。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，老外惊诧了很久
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我曾经说过 鸡鸭是用来煮汤的，然后丢掉。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...高端
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 北京烤鸭我还是吃的。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我觉得让WASP在我们这种环境长大，素质说不定还不如我们
<jiero> 不过大概用其他替换烤鸭也可以呃
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 让他们从小余人分享一切，说不定长大了就没那点风度了
<MeaCulpa> s/余/与
<MeaCulpa> roylez: jiero 至少Aussie就很烂，是不
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 影响人最大的是环境。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，disburse和defray都咋用啊？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，发达国家的风凉话
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。你说什么方面的素质，不过aussie的素质确实不高。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还有pay和redeem
<jiero> 平均来说差不多
<nyfair> 壕们当然高端洋气
<abc_> aussie是哪？
<jiero> abc_: 奥大里亚高等动物的自称
<nyfair> abc_: 罗姐在哪儿你不知道？
<cxie> gfrog_away: outdoor research 是个正经牌子吗?
<jiero> nyfair: 我在山东
 * nyfair ...
<gfrog_away> cxie: 咦，没听过。
<gfrog_away> cxie: 其实我认识的户外牌子就那么几家
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 随地撒尿的多吧，至少喝酒以后
<nyfair> 雪肤豚
<cxie> gfrog_away: 哦, 那看来是屌丝货....
<cxie> gfrog_away: 你不认识的, 就是屌丝货...
<gfrog_away> cxie: 当然跟鸟不能比，不过呢。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 你的消息储备要更新了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: @_@
 * iMadper 我擦, 我怎么叫那么个名字...
<jiero> iMadper: ？
<iMadper> jiero: 恩?
<gfrog_away> jiero: disburse defray pay redeem都有啥区别？
<jiero> iMadper: 我记得你的姓了。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 前两个我不知道。
 * gfrog_away 想搞本同义词词典了。
<jiero> gfrog_away: wordnet。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: defray被解释成pay啊，难道这个词只是高端洋气版的pay？
<adam8157> 7:30... 这些人上班好早
<gfrog_away> jiero: redeem呢？
 * nyfair 希望国的各种第三世界带路党真SB，自己不把自己当人还要别人也学他
<gfrog_away> jiero: 好像redeem差得还蛮多。
 * gfrog_away disbruse是啥？
 * gfrog_away disburse是啥？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 同义词，这种不是中国人的学法么...
<MeaCulpa> 举一反三...
<jiero> gfrog_away: disbruse在wordnet里不存在。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 嗯，要不咋搞捏。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不知道，扯淡咯
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 没体验过语境，只好死背了。
<jiero> gfrog_away:   defray| bear the expenses of
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ...真有你的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 去和帽帽的体验啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 好多老外吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 真的那样研究单词很累的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 拓词只能解决阅读  对词的理解不够
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 哪有很多老外啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 看 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我没研究过
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 必须的，没例句
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 呢，看蛋蛋
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 必须外加阅读才行。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 人家蛋蛋都研究耶路撒冷诸教了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 有一个例句也不行啊
 * adam8157 解决阅读我就很开心了
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 人家高帅富啊，我比不了的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 要不你学G狗
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。 那你想要啥？ 背牛津双解吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 直接周游世界
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 木钱
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 猛背单词, 然后阅读呗
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 而且语言不行，我怕在外头遇到中国人被卖了。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 只被单词在阅读的时候还是理解不了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 猛吹， Qui tacet consentire videtur
 * gfrog_away 求推荐阅读书。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 要不学我，玩游戏，喷老外...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: LOTR
<adam8157> gfrog_away: digg top stories
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪乃也是高帅富
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: LOTR全系列读通
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: LOTR的作者是牛津词典编委
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天看两篇, 挺好啊, ...干啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你怎么看
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，这四个词肿么区分啊啊啊啊啊啊啊。。 不要跑题啊啊啊啊啊啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 词汇简单，行文流畅，优美
 * gfrog_away 遁
<adam8157> gfrog_away: redeem是兑换, pay是给钱, 其它是支付
<jiero> gfrog_away: 或者你逼着自己去考雅思，就像 roylez
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我初中得到一套LOTR, 读到大学，受益匪浅
<jiero> gfrog_away: 交上考试费，为了不浪费，就去了
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<gfrog_away> jiero: 我这不就学着雅思呢。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的 M-x org-version  是多少
<iMadper> imtxc: 8.0.3-27
<huntxu> gfrog_away: iptables 能抓到往本機發的非本機mac的包麽
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 牛逼啊牛逼
 * MeaCulpa 新概念第二册学过，第二节课就开始逃课
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 现在也就4分水平
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 可以吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我见都没见过
<gfrog_away> huntxu: mac啊。。 没试过。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 和你说了，LOTR
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 词汇量不够，看不懂啊。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: column view 正常么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 擦，你别污蔑LOTR, LOTR词汇非常简单
<iMadper> imtxc: sure
<huntxu> gfrog_away: mac是沒有mac_dst的。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 从Hobbit开始读，像童话一样
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 然后一本比一本牛逼
<gfrog_away> adam8157: http://www.visualthesaurus.com/app/view 碉堡了
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Visual Thesaurus
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 最后读Silmarrilion
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: @_@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: LOTR有阶梯性的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不是太了解了 @_@ 没玩过过滤mac啥的。
<imtxc> iMadper:  Org-mode version N/A (N/A !!check installation!! @ /home/imtxc/.emacs.d/elpa/org-20130718.1557/)
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实我搞RS的时候，二层ACL我都没搞明白。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是个啥错误？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 英语文学的难度，童话->英雄史诗->小说->诗歌
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: LOTR这个全沾满
<eexpress> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Arrow:_A_Tale_of_the_Two_Roses MeaCulpa
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: The Black Arrow: A Tale of the Two Roses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不知道呀, 我只是用户呀, 出了问题要去#org-mode 问的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你的程度可以从童话开始，觉得太简单就读史诗
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 童话是给小孩子听的，史诗是shaman吹给不识字的文盲听的
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 读这个书。读完后，就可以不学英文了。
<imtxc> iMadper: ........
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃不是emacs老司机么。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就是拿org-mode来记事而已, 你一下子让我解决各种bug, 完全不相干呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<eexpress> imtxc: 你逃逸算了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你可以从薄伽梵歌，圣经旧约，尼博龙根，Beowulf之类开始，又简单，又好玩，
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 都是写给文盲的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Fit you well
<huntxu> gfrog_away: iptables那些擴展，給個資料
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我查查我需要用哪個 =.=
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 还有中文译本对照，比如季羡林的翻译，国内的中文版圣经旧约，瓦格那的歌剧甚至动画片圣斗士Star shit, 电影
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你那太多了。我就读进去那一本，如同读母语一样。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 所以我推荐史诗，简单，长见识，能吹
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你信？我考了4.75分哦。
<MeaCulpa> 奥德赛也可以
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，真的很简单，都是口述
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 英雄史诗都是口述给文盲的，简单，有趣
<eexpress> 读过后，真没上过英文课了。
<MeaCulpa> 不好玩的故事，那些bard, shaman都给戳死了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是国内英文课二
<eexpress> 初中读的。。初三。
<MeaCulpa> 藏语还有格萨尔王传呢
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你也可以从玩游戏开始。
<MeaCulpa> 丫都还没编完
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 恩，可以来和我玩游戏，我天天带你
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 打字外加Voice Chat
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 教你骂人
<iMadper`> gfrog_away: 你没掉? 我掉了?
<iMadper`> gfrog_away: 不科学!
<MeaCulpa> 他受不了，遁了
<MeaCulpa> 这孩子就是不听劝
<MeaCulpa> 我们好说歹说他当害人
<eexpress> 我一直以为主席最会骂人。
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 最不会骂人。
<eexpress> 以后乐乐和阿三共处一室的时候，整天对骂。lol
<jiero> eexpress: 神和乐乐独处一室的时候挨骂了吗？
 * MeaCulpa 骂人不好
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我很多都没读完呢，有机会要继续
<eexpress> 我不和他独处。。
<eexpress> 我给的这本，经典的书呢。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 车里有本Ovid的Metamorphoses, 一本Baghavata Gita
<eexpress> 能思维融入的唯一一本。
<huntxu> iMadper`: 幫忙
<MeaCulpa> 当然都是英译版
<eexpress> 虽然完全不记得内容了。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 要喷阿三，先要学阿三
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你和乐乐说吧。
<huntxu> iMadper`: iptables 咋記錄進來的非本機mac的包
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥书
<eexpress> adam8157: 黑箭
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我有一次装了好几台机器，hostname都是毗湿奴的Avatar...仍给阿三去跑了
<eexpress> 阿三喜欢avatar?
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...毗湿奴有很多Avatar
<MeaCulpa> 神的本尊当然不是用来和你交互的
<eexpress> snoppe?
<MeaCulpa> 大多数Avatar连神的本来面目都不会向你揭露半分
<eexpress> 不懂这
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 24K纯菜鸟求助Ubuntu 13.04 软件中心启动等问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446231 本鸟现在遇到一个特别棘手的问题： UBT 13.04 的 Software Center无法打开 事情前后如下： 上周五下午，4点多 进入UBT 13.04之后 软件中心提示应用可以更新，我想反正没啥事，就把那些程序更新呗，于是‘继续’。
<MeaCulpa> 勃伽梵歌里的Krishna貌似是例外，曾进揭露了毗湿奴本尊的一角
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我摸里面很多阿三高管都叫Krishna，基本和老美名字叫Jesus一个级别
<eexpress> 查。酷胖居然喜欢宗教书。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那不是书，那是简单的读物，我说了，越是宗教的东西，越是要广谱说教，语言就越简单，文盲都要能忽悠
<jiero> 。。。我讨厌自己一眼看上的衣服都贼贵。。。太黑了吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress:  所以我推荐基娃那些
<eexpress> 你说的这些名字，看着都晕啊。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 中文翻译的晕而已
 * eexpress 毕业后就不看书。继续坚持。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在都有 kickstarter的书了。
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 呐，好吧，我以为是我配置的问题呢，原来是 bug 啊...
<eexpress> manpages不算看书吧。
<jiero> eexpress: 教程算树！
<eexpress> 不成本的。咋算
<eexpress> 鼠标滚轮，果然刷点酒精，就正常了。
<eexpress> 我的不变鼠标手的高级鼠标。
<abc_> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我的DeathAdder很不错
<ofan> 有人用Mono么
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 这样的界面好帅啊！（盘点科幻大片中的交互界面） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446235 转自网易：盘点科幻大片中的交互界面 http://tech.163.com/photoview/0AI20009/ ... =tj_review 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=84438"&gt
<imtxc> iMadper`: 赞
<imtxc> iMadper`: 果然是版本太低的bug
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 渣e黑我一下午
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Gentoo里面有Hercules的ebuild
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://imm.io/1do0K
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ imm.io - 18m.png
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 把这个发reddit
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过我没权限发
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我准备买暴风伞直柄，再买kobold折伞
 * MeaCulpa freenode还有我摸的频道... [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #aix (You must be invited)
<MeaCulpa> The Ubuntu forums software was compromised by an external attacker
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu论坛陷落的好快...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 乃為什麽搜索的時候不加上location條件啊？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我主有国界么？
<MeaCulpa> 全世界vs 阿三啊
<huntxu> =.=
<MeaCulpa_Away> 回家
<IsoaSFlus> 写代码~
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 今天体力不支啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper`: 前辈在么~
<windlll> hey guys
<jusss> 大家都好安静呀
<IsoaSFlus> hello~
<jusss> alpha080: hi
<windlll> 我在
<jusss> hi
<windlll> 都没吃饭呢吧
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:40 
<jusss> 没
<windlll> 哈哈，准备看电影
<jusss> 看什么电影
<windlll> 全民公敌  还有 骇客追缉令
<jusss> 德普的全民公敌？
<windlll> 不知道，听别人推荐的
<jusss> 骇客追缉令是讲凯文什么尼克的那个？
<windlll> 是啊是啊
<windlll> 据说很好看
<jusss> 我会告诉你一点不好看
<windlll> 好吧
<jusss> 凯文在里面竟然用cmd被抓，没想象中的东西出现
<jusss> 人们在里面用的是win95
<windlll> windows啊！！
<jusss> 还有urxx
<jusss> 我忘了
<jusss> 一个terminal
<jusss> urtv?
<jusss> urxt?
<jusss> 忘了
<jusss> 我用xterm
<windlll> 95
<windlll> 文物了吧
<windlll> 我用fbterm家fcitx加irssi
<jusss> 没用过fbterm fcitx
<jusss> xterm ibus
<jusss> 不会开framebuffer
<windlll> 全民公敌好看吗？
<jusss> 不好看。。。
<Juggernaut> 谁还知道 都有哪些好玩的频道
<jusss> 国外的警匪片和国内的警匪片一样无聊
<hite> jion #debian
<windlll> 果然不好看
<windlll> 等会儿 我给你找篇帖子
<jusss> 嗯，不好看
<jusss> 虽然有德普 贝尔 这些大牌
<jusss> 驱动精灵 驱动人生 哪个好？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装gnome-shell后，tweak不能整体打开，各位大侠求助~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446237 http://www.lupaworld.com/article-217719-1.html 我是参考这个教程弄得。 打开tweak tool时一闪而过。求解； 错误信息 Code: (gnom
<windlll> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_53918a4501016kyp.html
<^k^> windlll ⇪ ti: UBUNTU使用fbterm无法打开fb设备的问题的解决及fcitx-fbterm安装_zombie_新浪博客
<windlll> fbterm
<windlll> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=382065
<^k^> windlll ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 使用虚拟控制台fberm，显示并可输入中文 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> 。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 最近ubuntu的软件源是不是有问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446241 最近下载软件提示在软件源中不能找到，但是在软件中心能搜到，不知道大家有没遇到这种情况？我搜的是IDLE，ubuntu12.04 <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em20.gif" alt="
<jusss> pixel clock是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 耳机没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446242 机器： ASUS X450V 装了 Ubuntu 12.04，电脑自带的喇叭是有声音的，但是插上耳机就没有声音了，网上各种方法都试过，就是没有用，求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoshanao — 2013-07-24 19:30
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 天儿太热。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 是啊。。。不下雨了。受不了了。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿乃在哪？
<Pudge> imp
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 太阳晒的浑身乏力，4-5km这段一点都没力气跑
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18793315975&spm=a230r.1.14.16.909aA7&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Garmin 410 佳明forerunner410 心率监测 运动腕表 GPS手表 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个价格貌似不错啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我今天出门就感觉要跪了。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 山东潍坊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 对Garmin不太熟。只知道Edge510和810
<freeflying> gfrog_away: edge是啥牌子啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 那乃快画雨神求雨吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Garmin Edge，自行车用型号。lol
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你让我想起轩辕剑2.
<jxweng> 什么命令可以在,别的命令输出显示添加行号
<gfrog_away> jxweng: 这么奇葩的需求？ foobar | grep -n ""
<huntxu> sed 的N
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<jxweng> 之前有看到一条命令可以直接添加在管道后面就可以了
<jxweng> 好久没再用了,就忘记了.想在用的时候不知道是什么了
<jiero> 4GB的啊。
<imtxc> jiero: lol
<huntxu> jxweng: | perl -pe 's/^/$. /'
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么了？
<huntxu> 沒處理對齊
<imtxc> jiero: org mode 好玩
<IsoaSFlus> 什么东西……
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  emacs
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 没用过，我只会玩vi/vim
<jxweng> 只用vim加textmate
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 我记不住 vim 的各种，好多好多东西。算了。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 我也记不住，所以我就不记，用多了自然孰
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 我倒是用不上。所以就不用了。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 前辈你不写代码么？
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 。。。我不写。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 错误： 依赖关系不满足： python-pystorm http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446243 这个怎么办啊安装深度软件中心出现错误： 依赖关系不满足： python-pystorm 统计信息: 发表于 由 feiyutianhen — 2013-07-24 20:13
<qbasic> 好
<jxweng> 差什么装什么进去
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教个关于incrontab的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446244 因为想对同一台机器上(centOs系统)的两个文件夹做实时的同步，网上搜了一下，incrontab可以对文件/文件夹进行事件监控。 于是我把incrontab装上 做了一个简单的测试，例如我对 /root/a/ /root/b/ 目录进行监控，无论哪个目录有操作，
<^k^> 都把该文件夹同步到另一个文件夹中 我在incrontab -e 里这样写 /root/a/ IN_ALL_EVENT …
<supernow> 大家好
<^k^> supernow:点点点.  20:49 
<supernow> 最近ubuntu的软件源有问题吗？
<supernow> 我的用的是163的源
<supernow> 下载都成问题
<supernow> Nobody？
<abc_i> hh
<supernow> can anybody help me ?
<qbasic> 163 shit
<IsoaSFlus> 好开心！！
<IsoaSFlus> vim touch的作者联系我了~
<qbasic> IsoaSFlus: 他问你要钱是不
<supernow> 其它的服务器也不能用，奇怪了，难道是我一个人的问题
<IsoaSFlus> qbasic: 不是，我向他问问题呢
<qbasic> supernow: 你什么作业系统
<supernow> ubuntu 12.04
<supernow> 今天下午下载IDLE，就不行了
<CyrusYzGTt> f19
<qbasic> supernow: LTS都扯蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> 无聊就回答了，不要理会寡人
<qbasic> supernow: ubuntu idle 向来无能
<qbasic> supernow: ubuntu idle 100
<qbasic> supernow: ubuntu idle 100%假死
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观某人 三连击
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 恭迎父神
<qbasic> supernow: 用DEBIAN FTP.CN.DEBIAN.ORG 无优
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 打错了，， 应该是 恭迎ee神
<supernow> 你是说把软件源改为ftp.cn.debian.org吗？
 * supernow slaps qbasic around a bit with a large trout
<qbasic> supernow: 用DEBIAN别用UBUNTU
<supernow> ubuntu不行了？
<supernow> 我主要学习linux，那个系统倒是无所谓
<qbasic> supernow: 那东西只能体验死机
<qbasic> supernow: DEBIAN就不一样
<qbasic> supernow: 163 mirrors 也渣渣
<qbasic> supernow: sohu都比他good
<supernow> 无语
<qbasic> supernow: 163都拉屎去了 连个MIRROR都维护不好
 * IsoaSFlus 谁知道termcap是什么？
<IsoaSFlus> 那位菊苣对我说：“ termcap, 我在vimtouch裡面自包了termcap的lib跟設 定檔, 所以你要在compile vim時另外指定termcap到其 他路徑, 並且手動裝進去”
<roylez_> IsoaSFlus: man termcap
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助dfu-until fastboot 无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446245 各位大大好。纯新手一个 想用这个系统刷个平板。本来有教程的，但是我刷机遇到dfu-until not installed----- fastboot not installed----- 都说最新的系统可以 我就重新安装的13.04 但是还是提示这个 让他自己安装就提示 unable to lo
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 求教gtk鼠标事件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446246 请问有大神有这个的资料么,关于各种鼠标键盘的操作响应,鼠标左右键单击双击事件等等的...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 Earplayer — 2013-07-24 21:31
<qbasic> 坐下来喝普洱 啊.....................
<qbasic> 抽南京 啊...................
<qbasic> 有人像本少爷会享受吗
<IsoaSFlus> 不太理解这话
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你用了心率带？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: .
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 中键模拟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446247 似乎没这选项了。 这样吧。 左右同时按下。 ● gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse middle-button-enabled true 3指点击触摸板。 ● synclient TapButton3=2 ● synclient EmulateMidButtonTime=100 虽然右上角是缺省的设置，有点不好按。 RTCornerButton = 2
<^k^> 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubu
<gfrog_not_here> test
<^k^> gfrog_not_here:点点点.  22:01 
<qbasic> .
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 升级后，界面只有图片，没任务栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446248 我之前装的是10的版本，用了一段时间没问题。近来从新使用，结果自动更新后 就出现界面只有图片，没任务栏。右击可以弹出任务框，可以进行geidt.但界面 总是一闪一闪的。 尝试过重装GNIME ,但显示不成功，好像说有
<^k^> 些文件服务器没有。 这问题怎解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiger5hk — 2013-07-24 22:03 …
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ?
<qbasic> 请问用XWINDOW有什么用的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 哈？
<jusss> qbasic: 能看电影
<qbasic> jusss: ...我现在也能看啊
<jusss> qbasic: 没有X的话你需要用fb看
<qbasic> jusss: 对啊
<qbasic> 请问用XWINDOW有什么用的
<jusss> qbasic: 那就没啥用了
<qbasic> jusss: 一边看电影一边录制
<jusss> qbasic: 没录制过电影
<qbasic> jusss: 用XWINDOW会得手指点击征
<jusss> qbasic: 原来如此，
<qbasic> jusss: basic不需要XWINDOW
<jusss> qbasic: basic和xwindow有啥关系？不是很明白，xwindow是啥？
<qbasic> X-WINDOW 请原谅我不懂
<abc_> help
<qbasic> abc_: I
<qbasic> am here
<qbasic> abc_: No
<abc_> 开玩笑的，哈哈
<jusss> qbasic: 你用emacs?
<qbasic> jusss: 对啊 它可以看电影
<jusss> qbasic: 哦
<abc_> 不是，下午用的irssi 现在用的xchat for win
<abc_> emacs是个变态
<qbasic> abc_: linus: emacs is the best ever.
<zhangyu09a> anybody here?
<jusss> no
<abc_> 换了个名
<qbasic> abc_: :)
<qbasic> abc_: z_z
<abc_> 我一碰emacs就成白痴了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GNOME 和 GTK+ 面临无人使用的窘境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446251 在去年的GNOME社区年度大会GUADEC上， 有一个玩笑在与会者中很受欢迎，这个玩笑称这是最后一届GUADEC。它当然不是真的。今年的GUADEC大会将于8月1日在捷克举行，但许多讲这个笑话 的人真的不会来了，对他们而言笑话变
<abc_> <^k^>这么严重？
<jusss> 罪恶之城2 貌似好多大牌
<abc_> 看看去
<jusss> 一直没看过罪恶之城1
<abc_> 很暴力啊
<zhangyu09a> wen xia na ge zhongwen shu ru fa haoyong a ?
<abc_> qbasic, 睡着了吗？
<abc_> zhangyu09a, fcitx
<zhangyu09a> thanks
<abc_> you R welcome
<abc_> 谁用e17啊？
<abc_> 好吧，确实是个冷门的wm
 * chgtg 刚才x220彪到70°C
<abc_> 真棒，可以煮夜宵了
<chgtg> 不是kwin就是chromium
<chgtg> kde 4.10远没有4.8稳定
<abc_> 用trinity
<abc_> kde3.5重开发版本
<chgtg> 忍忍吧
<chgtg> 白天好些，有空调
<onlylove> jusss: 惠普和TI的合同到期了，我要准备挪窝了，不知道以后有没有免费的墙可以翻
<jusss> onlylove: 你要肉身翻墙了？
<abc_> 以前是怎么翻的？我用tor没成功过
<onlylove> jusss: 毛线肉身翻，能肉身翻就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 你要被t了？
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，那换个公司吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我毕业了，你把我召进去，lol
<onlylove> abc_: 洋葱是很早很早时候的事情了，现在要用VPN的
<onlylove> jusss: 我自己都自身难保还把你招进去
<abc_> <onlylove>我说呢
<abc_> thankx
<onlylove> abc_: 你有ssh也可以试下，反正洋葱是不要指望了
<jusss> onlylove: 你找到后努力往上爬，然后我毕业了，把我召进去，lol
<onlylove> 当然可以让洋葱用代理
<abc_> 洋葱是什么个原理啊
<onlylove> jusss: 爬毛线，我直接去中关村租个柜台，我说了算
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://www.cse.wustl.edu/~jain/cse567-06/ftp/net_monitoring.pdf
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Department of Computer Science & Engineering
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 尼玛这也能当paper 发
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 这个。。。 国内比这渣的多了去了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 那你去吧，卖什么东西之类的赚钱叫上我
<onlylove> jusss: 中关村柜台太贵，真心租不起
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<chgtg> freeflying: 候总，是发表的paper？看着不像啊
<freeflying> chgtg: 这个连综述都算不上啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: DC那个不如考虑去stanford读书吧
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你还年轻，可以考虑哦
<chgtg> freeflying: 格式类似paper而已吧！没搜到在哪个期刊公开发表了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 叔儿，我也奔三了好吧。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/5763
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ GUNNAR 防疲劳眼镜 官网定制镜片 教程 _服饰鞋包_经验盒子_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我都奔四了，要不是有孩子我就直接去读书了
<freeflying> chgtg: 对了，你可以查期刊的
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这个太贵了
<chgtg> freeflying: 我放狗查的 &_&
<freeflying> chgtg: 你现在在啥学校呢
<chgtg> freeflying: 还在大连大学
<chgtg> freeflying: 你应该介绍他福MM多，容易骗，大侄子就去了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 帮我看下security的reading list有那些
<freeflying> chgtg: 大侄子已婚人士了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: a sec
<chgtg> freeflying: 2件事，不矛盾 ^_^
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: written https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/docs/DOC-17410
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ CCIE Security V4 – Book List - The Cisco Learning Network
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 哦，lab也是这个
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: security其实也够偏门，主要就是那一堆VPN
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/docs/DOC-15403
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ CCIE Security Written Exam Topics v4.0 Registered - The Cisco Learning Network
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 有啥不那么specific to cisco的认证不
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: Juniper的？ lol
<freeflying> shoot
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 要不来考我帽帽的RHCA吧。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 其实吧我对 network security本身比较感兴趣
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 可以理解。不过花钱考这个真心不实用啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 尼玛我这不找抽呢，拿公司钱去考rhca
<abc_> good bye everyone
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我还在想是不是拿公司钱去考个VCP神马的，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: vcp是啥
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: vmware的
<abc_> Good dream everybody
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying:  http://mylearn.vmware.com/portals/certification/
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ VMware Certification
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: de如何
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: CCDE嘛？ 不了解，据说比较难过。
<abc_> >^k^<挺ai的嘛
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 乃还是直接上ccar
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 那个要面试啊，会死人的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 而且只能去米国考，貌似
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 莫纠结啦猴总，不报DC班儿就看INE的视频吧。然后想考可以租机架敲一敲。 http://www.ine.com/rack-rental-tokens.htm#dc
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ CCIE Rack Rentals
<\q> gfrog_not_here: vcp是啥？rhca?
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZzS6BxHEns
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Google Press Event - 7/24/13 - YouTube
<^k^>  05:01
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ofan: 现在我可以踢你拉。
<knownbad> 要不要踢我试试？
<jiero> knownbad: 为什么？
<knownbad> 一次$1.
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<knownbad> 给钱啊。
<jiero> knownbad: 踢我一次$1给我钱吧。
<knownbad> 没钱，赚你的好些。
<jiero> knownbad: 。那一次 0.5
<knownbad> 那踢两次？
<jiero> 踢2次，有抽奖机会。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 干脆踢了 knownbad 然后收费。
<knownbad> 刚才在玩麦当劳大富翁。
<knownbad> 等等去领个免费咖啡喝。
<jiero> 呃。第一次听说。
 * jiero 吃过 8 次麦当劳
<jiero> 数字应该能数的清。
<knownbad> 你妹子呢？
 * jiero 没妹子。
<knownbad> 小朋友应该会喜欢。
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 我妹啊。
<jiero> 每周都要吧。
<jiero> 喜欢玩具
<jiero> 单纯的品牌效应——
<jiero> 东西几乎不吃，就要那玩具
<knownbad> 近来应该是 Despicable me 2.
<jiero> 。。。反正我不懂。。。
<knownbad> Disney Despicable me 2.
<jiero> 呃。
<jiero> 能搜到。
<knownbad> 陪小朋友就得陪他们看动画。
<jiero> 不要。
<jiero> 玩游戏，不看。
<jiero> 看动画自己去。
 * jiero 其实没发明什么游戏规则。
 * jiero 属于脱离社会的分类。
<cece> hahhahaha
<jiero> knownbad: 你有几个孩子啊。
<knownbad> 就你一个。
<knownbad> 乖，给你克糖吃。
<jiero> knownbad: 呃。需要我给你做晚饭么
<knownbad> 你爸妈不在身边？
<jiero> knownbad: 出乎我的意料，ubuntu edge 竟然在2天内筹集到 $5M
<knownbad> 知道你照顾两个妹妹，爸妈呢？
<jiero> knownbad: 在另一间屋，
<jiero> knownbad: 我妹是我舅舅的孩子
<jiero> knownbad: 好久不见了
<knownbad> 对 Edge 没什么兴趣。
<knownbad> 那你煮什么饭？
<knownbad> 哦。
<jiero> knownbad: 是可能装在 sailfish os, firefox os, android, ubuntu touch 的神器啊。
<jiero> knownbad: 新一代玩具
<knownbad> 怎么神器也不值得>$625.
<jiero> 至于能不能装 tizen 也不知道。
<jiero> $625 就当不买 SDHC 卡了呗。
<jiero> 128GB的还没呢。
<knownbad> 原本还说一天$830的。
<knownbad> 妈的不就是个电话吧？
<jiero> 结果。double edge变垃圾了。
<jiero> knownbad: 还是录音笔~
<jiero> knownbad: 不是，这是移动计算机啊。
<knownbad> 一天过后，就集资后要$830。
<jiero> knownbad: 恩。结果发现卖不出。本来就弱的那种。
<knownbad> 带个轻便的Ultrabook比较靠谱。
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<roylez_> jiero: 还没睡
<jiero> roylez_ 呃。乐乐。我起床了，3:59起来的
 * jiero 突然注意到 现在好像没那个技术直接网络 同步 slide 的。
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐，昨天下午一下午我竟然把一只削好的铅笔头用到磨平了啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 吃了？
<jiero> roylez_。。。
 * jiero 难道又按下了Q。。。本来ctrl+w的。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 出国资金攒足了吗？
<jiero> roylez_ 我又买了 ￥100 东西。啊啊
 * jiero 最近1.5月网购 ￥1750 了。
<IsoaSFlus> yo~~~
 * IsoaSFlus 大家早上好~
<IsoaSFlus> 今天放假了……
<IsoaSFlus> imadper前辈不在么……
<IsoaSFlus> 差评，又没人理我
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 。孩子。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 果然是高中作息时间
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么了前辈
<IsoaSFlus> 哦嗯
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 我从楼下拿出200张废旧的纸做稿纸。争取5天内用完。
<IsoaSFlus> 昨天晚上折腾vim时睡着了……debian开在那……3点多醒来手机只有20%的电了……
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 手机折腾 vim，被禁止使用笔记本么？
 * jiero 发现一件比较好玩的事情啊。感觉是，国内设计师可以不要钱，程序员一定要钱；欧美反过来哦。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero，我住宿的说，只有手机，学校怎么会让带笔记本
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 说明你该去发达国家上高中了。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 高中已经相当于大学了
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：确实，如果是在国外，我大概能在这个领域有更多的发挥空间
 * IsoaSFlus yeah~vim搞定喽~现在有高亮了~
<IsoaSFlus> 我要去感谢下david tao前辈
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 仅仅是因为他们要求高中生用电脑交作业吧~
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：课余时间更多也是原因之一
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 你信么。。。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 高中哪里都是那么紧。不过不是必须在学校
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 国外啊……
<IsoaSFlus> 嘛，我上课了
<alpha080> mark
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何改變在路由器顯示的DHCP名字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446262 如題，在DHCP 用戶端列表能看到我的名字，如何才能改我的名字呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 hoffman923 — 2013-07-25 3:17
<jiero> alpha080: 小黑这么早勤
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu如何通过有线连接共享windows笔记本的网络? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446265 一台WIN7笔记本 一台ubuntu台式机（带无线网卡，但因为没网无法安装驱动，无法上网） 笔记本可以上无线网，台式机和笔记本已经用网线连接 能否让台式机使用笔记本的网络？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZJJZF — 2013-
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-25
<IsoaSFlus> 结束了，回家~
<Guest96797> 大家好
<^k^> Guest96797:点点点.  09:08 
<Guest96797> 我又来暴料了
<IsoaSFlus_> 诶，不愿搬书什么的……
<IsoaSFlus_> 慢慢磨回家吧，反正现在回家只有一台二奶机……
 * IsoaSFlus_ 来个人和我说话啊混蛋
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 渲染图曝光 Ubuntu Edge或明年5月面世 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446269 根据部分本本和平板使用者的结论，安装LINUX明显比WINDOWS发烫，烫得可以把精子烤熟，连续执行同一个任务，比如看在线高清一直到没电，前者的续航时间也比后者短，这是LINUX工作原理决定的，不知道EDGE手机会不会重
<^k^> 蹈覆辙。 http://mobile.163.com/13/0724/07/94HJG4IM00112K8E.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href=" …
<roylez_> IsoaSFlus_: 渣
<roylez_> jiero: J渣
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<imtxc> roylez_：渣席早
 * IsoaSFlus_ mina早
<eexpress> 难道 jiero整天挂op了？
<eexpress> 这不是欺负别人了。
<imtxc> 是啊，丫最近豪了
<roylez_> eexpress: 渣神，你上班了？
<telnetning> 没人么
<telnetning> 、
<IsoaSFlus_> 有啊
<telnetning> 这儿的聊天有logme
<telnetning> 么
<pity> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<^k^> pity ⇪ t: err: no title
<pity> ubuntuforums.org 被攻击了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 安装Gnome3之后为什么ubuntu-tweak 不能用了？？？大家都这样吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446270 而且启动程序找不到了 这是终端的报错： 09:27 cc@thinkpad:~ $ubuntu-tweak compizconfig - Info: Backend : gsettings compizconfig - Info: Integration : true compizconfig - Info: Profile : Default (ubuntu-tweak:3958): Gtk-ERROR **: Gt
<^k^> kBox child GtkTreeView minimum width: -1 < 0 for height 361 跟踪/断点陷
<sxga> telnetning: 您好，我是陕西国安，请您下午到所属派出所来一趟
<MeaCulpa_Away> 国安去派出所？
<Betach> 大家好
<^k^> Betach:点点点.  09:49 
<Curtain> 感觉气氛有点冷清
<cherrot> jiero, 抱抱
<imtxc> cherrot jiero ......
<cherrot> roylez_, 肉乐子还不上班
<imtxc> ä½ ä¿©
<cherrot> imtxc, 你嫉妒了
<imtxc> cherrot: 显然没有
<Guest96797> 大新闻!
<IsoaSFlus_> 热死了啊
<Betach> 冷死了
<Curtain> 幸好中国还不错  才40多度
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 了解Ubuntu Edge http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446273 [size=150]我们先来了解下Ubuntu Edge。 首先在硬件规格上，Ubuntu Edge堪称是一部“超级手机”： 多核CPU（具体型号没有披露）| 4GB内存，128GB存储空间| 4.5英寸（1280*720，≥300ppi）屏幕| 800万像素低光摄像头，200万像素前置摄像头 | 双LTE模块 |
<Guest96797> 各位!我去年赚了3亿
<Curtain> 。。。
<Guest96797> 有人跟我混吗
<Curtain> 干什么的
<Guest96797> 什么都干
<leemeng0x61> 3亿?
<Guest96797> leemeng0x61: 对
<leemeng0x61> 真能扯淡
<Guest96797> leemeng0x61: 对
<void1> 依稀记得当年有一个搞佣兵的 XD
<fhm476> 4儿子还没收到推送，擦
<Guest96797> :)
<cherrot> Guest96797, 3亿就不来irc了 lol
<Guest96797> cherrot: :) 无相关
<leemeng0x61> 萬一人家做夢到了
<Guest96797> leemeng0x61: 今年4.5亿 明年 6亿
<Guest96797> leemeng0x61: 有才的过来!
<leemeng0x61> Guest96797, 有前途
<Guest96797> leemeng0x61: 不是开玩笑
<leemeng0x61> Guest96797, 我也不是開玩笑
<Guest96797> leemeng0x61: 俺和香港 纽西兰 合作  有兴趣不
<Guest96797> :)
<Guest96797> 大家觉得这玩笑有趣吗
 * leemeng0x61 not at all
<Guest96797> :[
<IsoaSFlus_> 活过来了~
<IsoaSFlus_> 公交车赛高~
<Guest96797> 无趣的家伙
<alpha080_away> dict.youdao.com
<Betach> 昨晚我一个人做了个14亿的大项目
<Guest96797> Betach: 利害
<Guest96797> Betach: 给点我做
<Betach> Guest96797: 厉害倒不，就是右手很累
<Guest96797> Betach: 原来如此
<Guest96797> Betach: 给点我做 手费多少
<Betach> Guest96797: 不能分给你
<Guest96797> shit
<Guest96797> Betach: 可以分给我但你不能
<Guest96797> ?
<Betach> Guest96797: 图样图森破
<Guest96797> Betach: your mother
<Guest96797> Betach: your sister
<Guest96797> Betach: your brother
<Betach> Guest96797: your jiyou
<Guest96797> Betach: your shit
<jusss> 你们在讨论啥？
<Guest96797> jusss: Betach's sister
<Betach> 互相访问对方的家族
<Guest96797> jusss: Betach's sister very nice
<Curtain> 。。。
<Betach> Guest96797: your MB
<^V^> 笑死我了
 * cherrot ...
<jusss> Guest96797: 你在跟他要啥》？
<Guest96797> Betach: hello
 * cherrot 我去年买了个登山包 超耐磨
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<Guest96797> ^V^: hello
<jiero> cherrot: 我花了 1750了。然后发现最后买的钢笔是假货。tmall假货怎么处理？
<Guest96797> jusss: money
<jusss> jiero: 1750人民币买钢笔？
<Guest96797> jusss: 美国总统发行的
<jusss> Guest96797: .
<eexpress> jiero: 7天退货
<eexpress> 无条件
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/265540
<jiero> eexpress: 。就是这样，这么麻烦，tmall要赔偿！
<te3c> 谁那有packetr-static ,麻烦给传个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 24K纯菜鸟求助Ubuntu 13.04 软件中心启动等问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446276 本鸟现在遇到一个特别棘手的问题： UBT 13.04 的 Software Center无法打开 事情前后如下： 上周五下午，4点多 进入UBT 13.04之后 软件中心提示应用可以更新，我想反正没啥事，就把那些程序更新呗，于是‘继续’
<te3c> - -
<Guest96797> ==
<Guest96797> = =
<^V^> 你们都是在讲笑话吧
<Guest96797> ^V^: hello
<Guest96797> ^V^: test
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<Guest96797> 我看到你中间有毛
<Guest96797> jiero: 我看到你中间有毛
<Guest96797> ^V^: : 我看到你中间有毛
<eexpress> Guest96797: irc通常都讨厌 guest的。你最好注册一个正式的名字。要不也没人理你，迟早被踢。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: momo
<^B^> hello
<tuzki_bot> ^B^, Hello ^B^。
<te3c> ^ B^
<^k^> ^B^:点点点.  10:41 
<eexpress> iMadper: 出来清场了。
<^B^> 有人使用UBUNTU吗
<te3c> 其实我一直默默地用fedora
<^B^> ubuntu真是好
<te3c> 比如
<^B^> te3c: fedora还不是一样apt-get
<^B^> te3c: 它还有什么特点吗
<^B^> te3c: 难道yum比apt-get好用
<^B^> 吗
<te3c> 你没发现yum比apt-get要少4个字符
<^B^> te3c: 不比如
<te3c> 输入出来更快
<^B^> te3c: ubuntu更快
<te3c> O(∩_∩)O~
<^B^> te3c: 你觉得fedora用yum爽还是apt-get爽
<te3c> ubuntu用的不多 不好评价
<^B^> te3c: 太花了 不时合初学
<^B^> te3c: fedora
<te3c> fedora还好 redhat的社区版
<^B^> te3c: 新版的fedora我不会装
<oinil> .gitkeep文件可以直接删掉么？
<^B^> oinil: 可以
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 吉娃
<te3c> 这个..next...next...ok
<oinil> ^B^: 是不是空目录才需要这个？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<^B^> te3c: ...我的公鸡会装
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这是啥名字。。
<^B^> oinil: -r
<^B^> oinil: -R
<gfrog_away> palomino|keepwor: 破马叔儿
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu cherrot iMadper 创业吧。
 * jiero 自己受不了了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你说是搞个手机配心率带好呢，还是买个gps的表好呢
<ofan> jiero 你摸别人摸的受不了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 跑步的话gps表偏奢侈啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 当然手机心率带也满奢侈的。lol
<ofan> 谁玩kerbal space program?
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭～
<ofan> gfrog_away: yo
<ofan> 突然发现mono很好用
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃和基狗都在大不列颠，乃们有机会见木有啊？
<ofan> gfrog_away: 我不在...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃的建议是都不要搞？
<ofan> gfrog_away: GNUdog 移民了？
<gfrog_away> ofan: 啊，乃不是大不列颠的？
<gfrog_away> ofan: 那乃在哪？
<ofan> gfrog_away: 大美利坚
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看乃预算啊。如果不是骑车我都觉得gps没啥用。反正每天都是那么长距离。
<gfrog_away> ofan: wow
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那天膝盖实在受不了就开始骑车
 * gfrog_away 呦呦，今年的大ChinaJoy又开始了呢。 freeflying 猴总我们去魔都看胸吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃要膝盖觉得不对劲就赶紧休息，别真用坏了。一辈子的事儿呢。跟腰一样。 lol
<ofan> gfrog_away: 人家都有娃了
<gfrog_away> ofan: 有娃也能看嘛。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: chinajoy就算了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<ofan> jiero: ...你也op了？
<Cioo> 利用XSS漏洞 嵌入的网页可以运行
<Cioo> 这种能拿到数据库权限吗
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs只支持到3.8的內核 =.=
<iMadper> Cioo: 嵌入的数据不是由用户执行吗?
<huntxu> freeflying: 升個級還引發個血案
<iMadper> Cioo: 你想要数据库注入吧?
<Cioo> en
<freeflying> huntxu: 3.10可以了啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 乃快指派乃們的同事完成這個的新內核支持吧 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: 你openwrt上用可以用我的makefile
<Cioo> 这个XSS漏洞  只是单独的一个页面上 可以使用
<huntxu> freeflying: 你不編譯kernel module麽？
<Cioo> 没找到可以插入到对方网页的地方
<freeflying> huntxu: 要啊
<Cioo> #iMadper   不能找到类似提交一段评论啊什么的地方
<iMadper> Cioo: 网址也是可以"插入" 的地方
<iMadper> Cioo: 不过那是注入, 不是跨站攻击了
<jiero> ofan: 我昨天才发现的。
<Cioo> 这个私人聊天的前面要输入什么
<Cioo> 加什么命令
<iMadper> Cioo: /msg nickname  xxx   不过, 永远不要跟我私聊
<huntxu> freeflying: 那不加patch怎麽過的？
<huntxu> freeflying: 給你的makefile我看
<freeflying> https://github.com/zhengpenghou/openvswitch
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: zhengpenghou/openvswitch · GitHub
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个是1.10.0的，不过我还没在trunk里测试
<huntxu> freeflying: 你的內核版本多少？
<huntxu> freeflying: 我就是用的1.10.0
<freeflying> huntxu: ubuntu里是3.10.1的内核+1.10.1
<Cioo> iMadper我发现那个地址栏 里面可以执行JS代码
<Cioo> iframe标签也可以执行
<Cioo> iMadper大神呢  又换马甲了
<Cioo> 出来给小弟指点一二啊
<cherrot> Cioo, 他在给我暖床呢 你有什么事
<Cioo> 啊？
<huntxu> freeflying: 寫的基本一樣啊。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 你是要openwrt上的还是机器上的
<huntxu> freeflying: vanilla upstream kernel不行
<huntxu> freeflying: openwrt啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 申请ban掉 cherrot
<Cioo> @cherrot  利用XSS能不能执行一次SQL查询
<Cioo> 类似SQL注入的那种
<freeflying> huntxu: 我还没测试
<huntxu> freeflying: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 忙完了？
<cherrot> Cioo, 得看服务器有没有这种漏洞了
<freeflying> huntxu: 我台式机上用着没问题啊
<cherrot> Cioo, xss只是一个攻击方式而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 没呢, 饿了, 等吃饭... 顺便更新一下我的schedule
<imtxc> iMadper: 有 org mode 这么好用的东西乃居然不早说。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 你是說你在3.10內核上編譯ovs的內核模塊沒問題對不？
<iMadper> imtxc: tmd, 我都说过几千年了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 手机同步惬意啊，居然还能同步 google 日历
<iMadper> imtxc: ui不好, 不是你说的?
<huntxu> freeflying: 人家的FAQ寫著到3.8啊。。。一定是你們家的內核加了堆patch。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 赶快忙完，我还等着你的邮件配置呢。。
<freeflying> huntxu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909803/
<iMadper> imtxc: 我艹, 等我给加到我的schedule上面去
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天更新的版本，在我这里才正常的
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前也能用. 今天是有个更新, 好看了一些.
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前的 mobileorg 在我这里同步 dropbox 都会崩溃
<iMadper> ...
<freeflying> huntxu: 过些时候来测试下trunk里的
<jiero> dolphin到底有多弱。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 內部ml麽》
<imtxc> iMadper: 我手机上的广告短信，已经从发票升级成为了人流的了。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 说明你需要
<huntxu> freeflying: 那patch的來源
<huntxu> freeflying: 看來依賴這個http://openvswitch.org/pipermail/dev/2013-May/027433.html
<freeflying> huntxu: 公开的啊
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: [ovs-dev] [PATCH] datapath: Add support for linux kernel 3.9.
<huntxu> freeflying: 哪裏，我看整個他發的series
<huntxu> freeflying: 額，我看到了 >.<
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs-dev，我居然錯過了
<huntxu> freeflying: 不對，不是在ovs-dev
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的那个 issue, 你不能加到 schedule, 你得加到 DL
<iMadper> imtxc: 看见了? 还要啥dl?!
<huntxu> freeflying: 給個鏈接
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥今天的已经很多了好不好....
<freeflying> huntxu: ubuntu最新的包里
<imtxc> iMadper: 里面没有 dl 啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 噢，明白
<imtxc> in 7 day 嘛
<huntxu> 大公司就是好 freeflying
<iMadper> imtxc: 我很少放dl.
 * iMadper 吃饭去!
<freeflying> huntxu: 我们有人专门干这活
<huntxu> freeflying: 版本是1.9？我在packages.ubuntu.com上看到
<freeflying> huntxu: 1.10.1+git
<Cioo> DL是什么东东
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒放在packages.ubuntu.com啊。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 当然在啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 在lp上吧？
<freeflying> huntxu: 对
<imtxc> Cioo: deadline
<huntxu> freeflying: packages.ubuntu.com搜不到嘛。。。
<Cioo> 搜噶 deadline
<freeflying> huntxu: lp才是上有
<huntxu> freeflying: 我得手動down upstream 1.10.0，再把git裏的更新拿出來
<JustinQian> 谁是机器人
<JustinQian> ？
<huntxu> freeflying: 順道練openwrt makefile的寫法...
<^A^> JustinQian: 我是机器人，快来玩我吧
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 火炬之光 1.15 Linux 版 免洗白+重置技能属性MODs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446284 因为火炬之光Linux版无法支持Mods，所以制作了一个免洗白+重置技能属性的补丁包方便Linux玩家 Torchlight20_1.png Torchlight21_1.png <span style="color: #FF0000&qu
<freeflying> huntxu: 那个其实和ebuild的写法很类似
<huntxu> freeflying: 木用過gentoo嘛
 * JustinQian 晕倒
<freeflying> huntxu: 你rpm spec没写过啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 也沒，就會寫PKGBUILD
<JustinQian> whoami
<huntxu> freeflying: 讚canonical，編譯過去了
<huntxu> freeflying: git format-patch v1.10.0..origin/branch-1.10 再加上乃們家4個，一共32了
<freeflying> huntxu: 你路由器上的flow table又多少了
<freeflying> huntxu: dump出来我学学
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒多少，都是手加啊，環境簡單就是這樣。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥都normal ><
<huntxu> freeflying: 打算模仿那個onf testing的white paper做
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请各位帮忙讲解下这个脚本，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446288 #!/bin/bash echo "resize image who is bigger than 100k"; for i in `find . -size +100k`; do convert $i -resize 50% $i; echo "resize image $i to 50%"; done $ chmod +x resize.sh $ ./resize.sh resize image who is bigger
<huntxu> freeflying: 知道為什麽一定要寫PKG_SOURCE_SUBDIR麽？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...这你都去回，还叫人家看imagemagick, 人家明明问的是shell
<abc_> 请问谁知道fvwm有个能让窗口变3
<abc_> d的插件
<abc_> 叫什么呀
<abc_> ^v^
<abc_> 大家都吃了吗
<nyfair> 。　　 /7＞――､/7|
<nyfair> ♪ ＿∠￣ヾ　 ヽ||ヾ
<nyfair> ／ /　　／|　　丶　丶
<nyfair> ｜ ｜　 /　| ∧　　　  |
<nyfair> ｜ ｜　/ - 丶|ｰ丶/|       |
<nyfair> ｜   ＼/ ●　　●  レ     |
<nyfair> ｜ 　|＠┌─┐＠｜     |
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<huntxu> freeflying: 升級完畢~
<huntxu> freeflying: 直接用裏面的sysupgrade升的，我連web都沒有 TAT
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你居然看这。那里面只有一句关键的，就是imagemagick的
<eexpress> 查，酷胖居然也去回
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妈逼，一到地狱完全打不动了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我满世界找符文凑符文之语，不然真没法玩了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 吃了饭没事做
<nyfair> Pudge: 你需要战网
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 玩大菠萝三？
<Pudge> nyfair: 盗版，如何战网
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 2
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: ...
<MeaCulpa> 无聊~
<nyfair> Pudge: 很多国内网站和学校提供私网的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天wfh了
<roylez_> cherrot: 渣肉坨
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 明智
<nyfair> Pudge: stage1
<nyfair> Pudge: sjtu
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 天气预报说一直到周六都是39
<Pudge> nyfair: 不在国内。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 估计这三天都40以上
<MeaCulpa> 哎这破天气，明天还要outing
<nyfair> Pudge: 在哪国？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 所谓的outing, 就是找个地方桌游..
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: ...这也太宅了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那还不如找个理由早点遁了，这种弱智的活动最烦了
<Pudge> nyfair: fr
<Pudge> nyfair: 战网好装备爆率更高？
<nyfair> Pudge: 高很多
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我从小一个人被撂在家里长大，不会打牌不会唱歌，基本就是无法与同龄人娱乐
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 是，早点遁
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我开个魔都4e粉红团，你能拉到多少人
<roylez_> nyfair: 腐女，我付不起房租，您接济下啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 4e 是啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Glassdor看到个东莞的...
<nyfair> roylez: 腐你妹，你去冲绳奴隶岛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 4个胸围为e的
<^B^> 5j
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我只看臀围的，胸围只有直立行走的灵长类才看，受众小了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我昨天晚上开会下了最新的 oblivion，正好现在看
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 腰臀比，胫骨臀围比，以及臀大肌...
<MeaCulpa> oblivion是啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 有谁能把/boot/grub/grub.cfg里面内容复制一下，我搞乱了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446290 其中有个background_color关键是这个颜色值默认是多少，前提是你的grub界面（就是选win7还是Ubuntu的那个界面） 还是默认的紫色 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-07-25 12:35
<MeaCulpa> 老滚IV?
<MeaCulpa> 老滚V都好久了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 魔都的，大多是A和B吧，从小不干活，小得很
<nyfair> 少女卷轴一直是喜闻乐见的绅士物
<Pudge> nyfair: 地狱里面一堆物免的怪，没有伤害加深完全打
<Pudge> 我的弓马完全打不动
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 废柴
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: Amazon早被Blizzard废弃了
<nyfair> Pudge: d2够无脑了，很简单的
<MeaCulpa> Diablo II就是Paladin
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 引导穿刺太变态而已
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 穿刺早被nerf了吧
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 那么无聊的游戏...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 贴几个3e的我看看？
<jiero> nyfair: 腐女子
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: http://www.google.com.sg/search?q=e3&newwindow=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=56vwUYChBs7pkgWIkoDYAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: e3 - Google Search
<^B^> nyfair: 妹子你好
<^B^> nyfair: 跟你比胸肌
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ....e3... 没兴趣
<^B^> nyfair: 胸狠的妹子
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac748748
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 绝对不会射的男人 vs 绝对让你射的男人 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Pudge> nyfair: 找到个补丁，阿卡拉那里能买所有符文和宝石。。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 你玩这游戏有什么追求？
<MeaCulpa> 消磨时光？
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2013/07/25/china_joy_2013_booth_girls_infographic.php
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ This is how much China Joy's booth girls are getting paid to be leered at: Shanghaiist
<^B^> 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: http://www.happyplace.com/25292/the-worst-possible-note-to-leave-for-a-guy-installing-your-a-c
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ The Worst Possible Note To Leave For A Guy Installing Your A/C | Happy Place
<oinil> 自己修改了.gitignore文件，添加了一个目录进去，但是每次git pull的时候，好像都会被提示要merge，这是怎么回事啊？
<nyfair> oinil: 用mercury
<IsoaSFlus> 话说。steam有64位的么？
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 有64位游戏，没64位平台
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: steam是垃圾，用desura
<IsoaSFlus> 那我64位的系统该怎么样才能成功运行steam
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 装windows
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我要在ubuntu下装的说。。。
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: chroot
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不是。。。64位的ubuntu不能兼容32位的软件么？
<palomino|keepwor> 我就是64bit ubuntu+steam
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 男人对自己要好一点，玩游戏就该用windows
<palomino|keepwor> 不过啊...英雄萨姆3在linux上的执行效率...
<IsoaSFlus> palomino|keepwor，你安装时没有提示错误么？
<palomino|keepwor> 没有
<palomino|keepwor> 只不过安装玩了不能输入用户名密码罢了
<IsoaSFlus> 你是在哪安装的？
<palomino|keepwor> ?_?
<nyfair> gw2，mac版没有高特效，仍然比windows版要卡很多，而且配置要求也高很多
<palomino|keepwor> 从steam下载的 steam_latest.deb
<palomino|keepwor> 然后安装完运行了个steam-launcher还是啥的
<nyfair> 至少到目前为止，windows肯定是最优秀的家用系统
<palomino|keepwor> 然后又下载了100多M东西
<palomino|keepwor> 启动时需要 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 steam
<palomino|keepwor> 不然输入框跟ibus有冲突
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • mono runtime运行dotnet程序，界面很难看，而且中文是方框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446291 我用mono运行深蓝词库转换和keepass都会这样，软件界面和win98一样，中文也显示不出来，是不是winforms的问题，怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 少年は剣を... — 2013-07-25 13:00
 * MeaCulpa Steam不支持Linux
<nyfair> 都dotnet了还不用windows，开源厨真是逗
<palomino|keepwor> 买不起windows总可以吧
<nyfair> palomino|keepwor: 买得起电脑买不起windows?
<palomino|keepwor> 是啊
<palomino|keepwor> 钱花光了
<palomino|keepwor> 全部身家买了台电脑
<nyfair> palomino|keepwor: 那就继续挣钱去
 * nyfair 是穷人，老老实实低调用盗版
<palomino|working> :D
 * IsoaSFlus 在中国，有钱人也用盗版
<nyfair> 主要问题是，在中国的主流认知群体里，用正版windows会被人看不起当成傻瓜
<^B^> 请问在这里的都是底层穷人吗
<^B^> 请问在这里的都是底层穷人吗
<^B^> 请问在这里的都是底层穷人吗
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 12.04做RAID1`可不可实现``任意一块硬盘都能启动系统` http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446295 我折腾了一阵主板的RAID无法使用``所以改成系统的RAID 我想问问的是`` 我做的是RAID1`也就是说两块盘上的数据是一样的``哪我能不能用其中的一块可以正常启动呢`` 我试了一下`去掉第二块盘后
<^B^> 买个茶壶:真杯具
<^B^> 有钱的局长都去QQ了
<^B^> 为什么人都爱 天使:因为人都是 傻蛋
<netsnail> ^B^: 真聪明
<^B^> ^B^: 不作声:我也知道你不是有钱人
<^B^> 傻蛋:这里一群穷光蛋
<iIlL10Oo> 111.150.17.19
<^k^> iIlL10Oo, 111.150.17.19 广东省中山市 铁通
<^B^> 龟:蛋- -挖个坑自几埋了吧
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 12.04做RAID1`可不可实现``任意一块硬盘都能启动系统` http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446298 我折腾了一阵主板的RAID无法使用``所以改成系统的RAID 我想问问的是`` 我做的是RAID1`也就是说两块盘上的数据是一样的``哪我能不能用其中的一块可以正常启动呢`` 我试了一下`去掉第二块盘后
<IsoaSFlus> 对了，nyfair前辈
<IsoaSFlus> 有什么办法能看到ubuntufourms里面帖子的内容么？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 12。04RAID1的问题``` http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446300 因为主板没有针对UBUNTU的RAID驱动无法用主板的RAID``所以改用系统的RAID1 现在是装上了``了也能运行``但是单独用第二块盘的时候启动不了``第一块盘单独用正常启动！问这是什么原因```是不是还有什么地方没有弄对！ 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 eelou — 2013-07-25 13:26
<imtxc> imadper 老司机呢
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<jiero> ubuntu 的那些真不会营销，该加 $695或者$699这道坎
<jiero> 休闲鞋几乎全部垃圾，鞋子就是外出走路的，家里谁穿那个。。。
<jiero> 下载 4.05 GB
<huntxu> freeflying: 手賤，配置文件全沒鳥。。。
<jiero> 需要4500s，太久了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: TIMEMACHINE
<^B^> huntxu: 有前途
<jiero> huntxu: 用gedit啊。
<jiero> 不管3721，绝对给你个备份
<huntxu> jiero: 我直接刷了整個firmware，沒保留/etc目錄
<jiero> huntxu: 大俠請重新來過
<imtxc> huntxu: 读档吧
 * nyfair python真是个渣渣语言，None < 0居然他妈的返回True?
<^B^> nyfair: 你渣
<nialv7> huntxu: 你配置文件跪了？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/265552
<nyfair> ^B^: 还有什么语言None<0=true的？
<^B^> nyfair: 那是真理
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你拿None和0比干嘛？不是一个类型
<abc_> 有用e17的没？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: .
<huntxu> nialv7: ...
<abc_> 是不是没有啊。。
<huntxu> nialv7: 你是不是一定要這種時候出現
<freeflying> huntxu: sysupgrade不是保存配置的吗
<huntxu> freeflying: -i的時候，選擇N
 * cherrot 今天这么热闹？
<imtxc> eexpress: 别闹
<imtxc> eexpress: 上班怎么能发这种呢。。。
<nialv7> huntxu: 谁让我难得出现一次就遇上你出问题
<nialv7> huntxu: 根据最大似然法，是不是可以说你很容易出问题？
<huntxu> nialv7: 那我每次遇到你你系統都挂呢
<huntxu> 我這次把該去掉不該去掉的都去掉了再來編譯
<nialv7> huntxu: 没有啊，你看我现在就没挂
<huntxu> freeflying: ^ 連wlan都關掉了
<nialv7> huntxu: 为什么你会丢配置？
<huntxu> nialv7: 你的系統只有兩種狀態，一種是挂
<huntxu> nialv7: 因為一刷就沒了啊。。。
<nialv7> huntxu: 刷？
<huntxu> nialv7: openwrt
<nialv7> huntxu: 什么嘛，原来只是路由而已
<nialv7> 白高兴了
<eexpress> imtxc: 给酷胖看的。他喜欢。你别说话。
<adam_____> 有人么
<^k^> adam_____:点点点.  14:38 
<imtxc> eexpress: ..
<abc_> notice ：huntxu openwrt是什么？
<eexpress> imtxc: 你喜欢看啥，说说
<imtxc> eexpress: 每隔5分钟发个笑话吧，或者宠物的照片
<eexpress> huntxu: 明明有刷不死的路由买。
<nyfair> ^B^: 我才是真理，python只是工具，应该听我的，谢谢
<eexpress> imtxc: 这找乐乐
<imtxc> 乐乐发图频率太慢。。。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不同类型比较不是更应该返回false么
<adam_____> zhi 设置环境变量 有木有什么好的 命令可以安装来用
<eexpress> 找 iIlL10Oo 吧。把bot改装下。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 谁说的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 真理说的
<eexpress> 围观酷胖被妹子较真
<abc_> 我怎么觉得irssi发不出去消息，只能旁观呢。。
 * adam_____  设置环境变量 有木有什么好的 命令可以安装来用
<eexpress> abc_: ?
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 除了int float这种特例
<jiero> 无法理解呃，越来越觉得听歌好无聊。。。
<jiero> 人声谋杀音乐啊。
<abc_> eexpress: 好像能了
<MeaCulpa> None 是个object
<eexpress> jiero: 说明你现在没那刺激的器官。
<jiero> tenzu: 孩子的爹你好。
<abc_> eexpress: 原来开了两个
<jiero> eexpress: 烦人的声音。
<eexpress> abc_: ...
<tenzu> jiero:  好！
<jiero> eexpress: 我讨厌到处被刺激。
<eexpress> 疼猪好
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神
<jiero> eexpress: 都是那些没有内在能量的需要被外界搞
<eexpress> jiero: 你该不断的被刺激吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 斯佳丽的臀不小
<jiero> eexpress: 。我听音乐，都是为了缓慢下来的。
<eexpress> jiero: 昨天看电视，绿尾蜥，不需要雄性，直接互相刺激，就可以克隆自己，产卵。你应该去学习下。
<eexpress> 符合你的“那些没有内在能量的需要被外界搞”的理论。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 恩
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 身材不错
<alpha080_away> 强烈推荐无性繁殖。。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<eexpress> alpha080_away: lol
<alpha080_away> 最好是细胞分裂
<abc_> 一个不生好
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 跟她打一炮估计很爽
<eexpress> tenzu: 你有空了？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 记得Lost in Translation里的背影
<eexpress> jusss: 贴图
<tenzu> eexpress: 能休息一会儿
<eexpress> tenzu: 教学真辛苦。是吧。
<jiero> tenzu: 有了孩子的教书匠 :)
<eexpress> 额？
<abc_> jiero: jiero是bot
<tenzu> 挺辛苦，总得跑出去买东西或者办事
<jiero> abc_: 你需要墙还是皮子？
<abc_> jiero: 哈哈开玩笑啦;)
<jiero> abc_: 。其实我没看懂。。。
<jiero> lol
<abc_> jiero: 我去
<abc_> bot是irc机器人，我比较喜欢调戏带@的人
<cherrot> jiero, 相亲没有？
<jiero> cherrot: 啊？
<jiero> cherrot: 怎么会，先创业
<abc_> jiero: 创业+把妹=美好人生
<^B^> 请问是否都是傻B
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, 是一個淫人
<^B^> 请问是否都是苦B
<^B^> 打错了
<jiero> abc_: 。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<jiero> gfrog_away: 蛙神。
<abc_> ^B^: 我是苦逼高三党
<^B^> abc_: 我也是
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<eexpress> leemeng0x61: 你谁啊。乱说话的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<abc_> ^B^: 哪个省的
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 最近是不是蛋蛋股票陪光了。都不出来了。
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 离开的基蛙
<jiero> eexpress: 没有输光了
<^B^> abc_: 海南
<eexpress> jiero: 语义不明
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装双系统只进ubuntu看不到windows了，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446303 配置：之前64位win7,后来安装的是64位ubuntu 我的操作：1,将原来的一个盘压缩出50G，并刻录ubuntu到u盘；2,启动安装，发现原来50g不可用，故新建了几个逻辑分区，然后安装bantu。 问题：发现开机直接进ubunt
<^k^> u，再也进不了windows，，再也看不到我的硬盘了 我的解决方法尝试： 1,修改grub，defa …
<abc_> ^B^: 哥是河北的，你知道考题有多苦逼吗？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 有可能哦
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽
<^B^> abc_: 小儿科
<jiero> eexpress: 怎么可能输光啊。
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 基蛙蛙蛙蛙蛙
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 啥可能。你不是才和他吃一顿过。
<abc_> ^B^: 一看就是学霸
<eexpress> 难道还不知道真相
<tenzu> eexpress: 吃一顿把阿当吃破产了
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 见面不谈钱
<eexpress> jiero: 陪多了的意思
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 谈钱多伤感情
<^B^> abc_: 不是,但那确实是弱智题
<jusss> eexpress: 不会截图。。。
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 有娃儿的叫兽
<eexpress> 歹毒的噶嘛，见面只知道吃。。。
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 你和阿当有感情
<cherrot> eexpress, 蛋蛋有股票啊 好洋气
<eexpress> tenzu: 啥娃儿。。
<eexpress> cherrot: ..
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 乃知道大连话里吃饭肿么说嘛？
<cherrot> tenzu, 疼叫兽有娃了？
<tenzu> eexpress: 黄子啊
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 不知道
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 木感情
<tenzu> cherrot: 红包拿来
<abc_> ^B^: 完了，我弱智题考倒一
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 歹饭
<eexpress> tenzu: 黄子是你儿子。
<cherrot> tenzu, 先把娃亮亮～
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 和本地土语类似。。
<eexpress> 以前也这样说
<tenzu> eexpress: 神之子是你儿子
<^B^> abc_: 证明你是最正常的
<tenzu> cherrot: 你来我家参观
<eexpress> tenzu: 好吧。多大了
<cherrot> tenzu, 天津太远了  再说你还没请客呢
<tenzu> eexpress: 尚未满月…
<abc_> ^B^: 啥意思？不要讽刺可怜的学渣。。
<eexpress> 额。都不知道。。。 tenzu 恭喜。是妹子？
<tenzu> cherrot: 那我办个满月酒，给你发请帖？
<^B^> abc_: :]
<imtxc> eexpress: 这几天新闻上都有啊， 疼叫兽生孩子的事情
<cherrot> tenzu, 真有了啊？ 这么快。。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 擦
<cherrot> tenzu, 你生的？
<eexpress> imtxc: 不会吧。这么轰动？
<tenzu> cherrot: 呸！
<imtxc> tenzu: eexpress 恩啊，英国那个
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 英国那个是伢子。
<imtxc> 。。。
<tenzu> eexpress: 黄子，又没说黄闺女
<abc_> ^B^: 打算围观一下午呐？
<imtxc> eexpress: 对啊，英国皇子啊。。。 tenzu
<jiero> tenzu: 太彰显了，皇子啊。
<eexpress> tenzu: 不懂天津的说话风格嘛
<^B^> abc_: :)
<eexpress> 取名没? tenzu
<tenzu> 还没想好给黄子起个啥英文名
<eexpress> 我们帮忙取名吧。
<jiero> yellow
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 叫的够大不？
<tenzu> eexpress: 起了，昨天办了出生证明和户口
<eexpress> 本irc的nick，取第一个字母，组合起来。 tenzu
<abc_> ^B^: 围观，too
<eexpress> ... 没批准，就取名了。。
<cherrot> tenzu, 狗蛋？
<Yokay> 疼组？
<tenzu> eexpress: 太长了
<eexpress> 啥名
<^B^> tenzu: 帮证明要多少钱
 * cherrot 为嘛叫黄子
<^B^> tenzu: 办证明要多少钱
<tenzu> ^B^: 出生证明不花钱
<jiero> tee
<jiero> the tee world
<eexpress> 黄日华？
<^B^> tenzu: 户口呢
<jiero> ...
<Yokay> tee 。。
<jiero> ti ee
<jiero> 哈哈
<tenzu> ^B^: 似乎也没收钱
<eexpress> 直接取名黄教授算了。大气。
<^B^> tenzu: 这么好
<tenzu> eexpress: 黄斌怎么样？
<eexpress> 难道跟我？
<tenzu> 笑死了
<cherrot> tenzu, 原来你姓黄。。。
<tenzu> cherrot: 嗯嗯
<palomino|working> .....
<^B^> tenzu: 你是哪里人
<eexpress> 黄色孩童。
<^B^> tenzu: 这么好 我也去
<jiero> eexpress: 黄巾。。。
<tenzu> ^B^: 在饼都办的
<eexpress> tenzu: 赶紧说嘛。啥名
<tenzu> eexpress: 就不告诉你
<^B^> tenzu: T_T不懂
 * eexpress 看看教授的语文水平，就看给孩子取名了。
<^B^> tenzu: 兰州?
<jiero> tenzu: 黄紫么。。。
<abc_> tenzu: 黄上
<eexpress> 黄小丫。
<eexpress> 这个好著名的
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 我有个朋友最近也生娃，娃爹也姓黄，娃是个闺女。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 黄儿媳
<eexpress> 黄生娃
<jiero> eexpress: 你的罪过让我想  黄牛蛙
<MeaCulpa> 也没关系啊，台湾那边不是有个叫黄品源的
<iIlL10Oo> 黄空
<eexpress> 。。 jiero 你太坏了
<jiero> adam8157: 来猜 tenzu的儿子名字
<adam8157> jiero: 黄子
<eexpress> 黄鸡蛋
<eexpress> 。。
<jiero> adam8157: 户口本的
<jiero> adam8157: 难道黄蛋黄
<^B^> 黄帝
<eexpress> 。。这个好
<adam8157> jiero: 好名字
<iIlL10Oo> 成语接龙
<jiero> tenzu:  黄恩铭？
<eexpress> tenzu:  害羞了？
<jiero> tenzu:  到底是啥。
<eexpress> 94
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 黄品源。。。 那不是H站嘛。。
<eexpress> 赶紧说
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<tenzu> 你们猜吧
<imtxc> 黄灿灿 tenzu
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<jiero> tenzu: 黄名。。。
<eexpress> 黄毛丫头片子
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 黄花菜。 哦，这名字太土气了。
<^B^> 黄片
<jiero> 黄明镜
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 郁闷啊
<jiero> lol
 * gfrog_away 黄记煌
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 土豪乃郁闷个毛儿？！
<^B^> 黄色
<jiero> 黄飞鸿！
<imtxc> 黄精  吧
<eexpress> 草。现在看“黄”字，不像字了。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: coursera上的SDN的课程不错
<palomino|working> LOL eexpress
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧。
<^B^> 黄黄
<tenzu> 你们这些家伙…
<eexpress> 一次看多了，都这样。 palomino|working 是吧
<abc_> 大家都是热心的公民
<palomino|working> 是 eexpress
<palomino|working> 这叫啥现象来着 eexpress
<eexpress> 不记得哦
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。难道我起的名字太调笑你儿了？
<palomino|working> 完形崩坏（Gestaltzerfall）是指一种心理学的现象，是指当人们注视汉字一段时间后，会出现突然认不得这个字，需一段时间才能识别的情形。
<eexpress> 。。高级
<^B^> 猜名综合征
<palomino|working> 语义饱和（英语：semantic satiation），又称字形饱和、完形崩壞〔日语：ゲシュタルト崩壊，德语：Gestaltzerfall〕
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 汉字。。 为毛还有英文名字。。
<tenzu> jiero: 我家黄子是三个字的名字
<palomino|working> 大概不限于汉字... gfrog_away
<eexpress> 黄坚强
<palomino|working> 黄药师?
<adam8157> tenzu: 黄上黄
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 嗯。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 千岁你好
<^B^> palomino|working: 那是谁
<eexpress> 鸡蛋黄
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • libexpat1和libexpat1-dev依赖包冲突问题,求帮助! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446304 情况, 需要安装python2.6, python2.6对libexpath1有依赖,而且要求是libexpat1_2.1.0以上的版本. 需要安装xchm,xchm对libexpat1-dev有依赖,而libexpat1-dev对libexpat1的依赖版本一定要是libexpat1_2.0.7 roo@roo-VirtualBox:~/download$ sudo apt-g
<tenzu> 话说我这里ios上的feedly终于能工作了
<adam8157> tenzu: 黄太后
<adam8157> tenzu: digg reader简洁些
<^B^> 黄饼都
<gfrog_away> adam8157: tenzu 叫这名叫兽就就差辈儿了
<eexpress> tenzu: 再不说，我们就发展到推上去猜了。
<jiero> tenzu: 难啊难啊。
<tenzu> adam8157: 两个都在用
<^B^> 黄娃
<eexpress> lol
<jiero> 黄画画
<^B^> 黄毛
<jiero> 怪名贵
<tenzu> eexpress: 你乱推
<eexpress> 好吧。我不推了
<gfrog_away> ^B^: 这个好，连英文名都有了。 Bindu cc tenzu
<jiero> eexpress: 给红包
 * gfrog_away 不过就是阿三儿的名儿。 tenzu 
<eexpress> 啥就红包
<abc_> eexpress: 哈哈，e神，让我follow一下呗
<^B^> 黄国墙
<eexpress> 自己去找
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 听起来粤语的赶脚
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 高端洋气啊
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 还暗含出生地，
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 呸！
<eexpress> adam8157: 刚才噶嘛说你股票亏完了。
<gfrog_away> tenzu: lol
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神乃又造谣
<jiero> adam8157: 用股票拍死ee
<eexpress> 还说歹吃你一顿，管你死活。 lol
<eexpress> 股票不是票。
<jiero> 不行了。猜不到。
<jiero> eexpress: 知道
<^B^> 黄戴
<eexpress> 那咋拍呢
<jiero> eexpress: 拍的是ee
<^B^> 黄戴安
<iIlL10Oo> 黄火墙
<^B^> tenzu: 这名好
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 高级
<jiero> 黄帽子
<adam8157> eexpress: 没有啊
<^B^> 黄戴安
<^B^> 黄戴安
<eexpress> adam8157: 还剩下多少，继续请客
<tenzu> 真想开着ee把你们都突突了
<eexpress> tenzu: ... 啥
<adam8157> eexpress: 什么叫还剩下多少
<iIlL10Oo> 黄登霆
<eexpress> adam8157: 不是天天陪嘛。干脆吃了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • remmina 使用(ubuntu 连接ubuntu) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446309 通过ubuntu(13.04) 自带的 remmina,连接另外一台ubuntu(12.04) 的机器，提示无法连接到服务器。两个ubuntu 都是在virtualbox中。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenguotao — 2013-07-25 15:15
<^B^> 黄纳斯
<tenzu> adam8157: 你买的神马股？
 * gfrog_away 竟然有个Kernel Development Internship， 应届/在读的快来抢
<adam8157> eexpress: 我最近都是小赚
<eexpress> 看有人说余额宝也是
<adam8157> tenzu: 买银行, 上上下下箱体波动操作就好
<eexpress> 什么股，我们查查
<adam8157> tenzu: 不敢买风险高的
<tenzu> eexpress: 斗篷说余额宝目前零收益啊
<iIlL10Oo> 余额宝不错，放3000元， 每天有3毛钱收益
<eexpress> 是啊。所以我就想起了蛋蛋
<tenzu> adam8157: hello financial man
<eexpress> 码农金融家
<eexpress> 和乐乐一样。上次吹又写软件炒股
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃竟然买银行。。。 胆子真大
<^B^> adam8157: 银行把世界"操"了 同意你把银行"操"了
<iMadper> adam8157: O_o
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java Guru
<iMadper> adam8157: ....
<tenzu> adam8157: guru是啥？
<adam8157> tenzu: 大湿
<iMadper> tenzu: 白痴的意思
<iMadper> tenzu: java guru, 就是java白痴, 不会java的人
<tenzu> iMadper: 大湿好
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼... 你不乖...
<^B^> iMadper: 大干好
<iMadper> tenzu: 别跟坏蛋学坏
<eexpress> 咕噜
<tenzu> iMadper: 我这儿有金山词霸！
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 拜Java Guru
<^B^> tenzu: 我有铁山词王!
<tenzu> a man called JG...
<tenzu> or a female
<^B^> iMadper: 妹子你好
<^B^> iMadper: 驾人了吗
<imtxc> adam8157: 你买银行了？
<tenzu> ^B^: 你真勇敢
<^B^> tenzu: 美女面前 拼了
<sjd_zeus> 请问我要屏蔽所有的进入 退出的信息 /ignore应该怎么写呢
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 客户端有这样的功能吧
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, xchat怎么弄呢
<abc_> 旧金山词妈飘过
<imtxc> iMadper: 除了 erc，你在 emacs 里面用中文不
<iMadper> imtxc: 有的邮件会用
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: xchat 好像是右键
<imtxc> iMadper: 特别是 org mode 里面中英字体你分别怎么配置的
<tenzu> ^B^: 你敢调戏管理员
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧， 那我的这个困惑你没有遇到过
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: #emacs里面的多数人也没遇到过
<^B^> tenzu: -_o
<sjd_zeus> 然后呢
<^B^> 0_-
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 频道名右键 找找
<MeaCulpa>  <@iMadper> tenzu: java guru, 就是java白痴, 不会java的人
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么了?
<iIlL10Oo> http://zh.wiktionary.org/zh/%E6%9F%AF%E6%8B%89%E5%AD%90
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: 柯拉子 - 维基词典，自由的多语言词典
<imtxc> iMadper: 中英文混排的时候的对齐够蛋疼
 * MeaCulpa 拜 Sex guru iMadper
<iMadper> 怎么又有sex蹦出来了....
 * iMadper 完全理解不能呀..
<iMadper> imtxc: 强迫症?
<sjd_zeus> 貌似屏蔽掉了
<tenzu> 笑了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是强迫证，会很乱
<^B^> 哭了 iMadper我的女神
<iMadper> imtxc: 有啥会用到中文?!
<imtxc> iMadper: TAGS 会一前一后...
<tenzu> iMadper: 你会击败金塞么？
<iMadper> tenzu: 金塞是什么?
<tenzu> iMadper: 一个学者，似乎是法国人
<iMadper> tenzu: 不知道...
<stmsgebjgd> 金色词霸路过
<iMadper> tenzu: 你丫从哪儿蹦出这个话题来的了?!
<stmsgebjgd> tenzu: 金塞大湿？性学专家？
<tenzu> iMadper: 原来是美国学者
<tenzu> kinsey什么的
<iMadper> 原来你们才是性学大湿:  tenzu stmsgebjgd MeaCulpa
<Cioo> 有个图片搜索的软件
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 对呀，你是guru嘛
<Cioo> 他那个主要是什么原理呢
<tenzu> 233
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 就是XX白痴，不会XX的人
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 原来你的重点是这个~ lol~
<tenzu> 这个包袱好
<eexpress> Gu means darkness, and ru is remover. So guru is actually one who removes our darkness.
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 怒赞
<iIlL10Oo> `tt gulu |
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:  骨碌
<eexpress> 看来guru就是灯泡的意思。
<tenzu> eexpress: 为啥不是蜡烛
<eexpress> 现代社会了嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，剃毛的
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 还行吧  老婆说我的技巧很不错
<stmsgebjgd> 腐朽的irc阿
<^k^> ^B^:点点点.  15:45 
<eexpress> stmsgebjgd: 那是说你很不会戳
<^k^> ^B^:点点点.  15:46 
<stmsgebjgd> eexpress: 你老婆说的？
<eexpress> 傻吧。
 * tenzu 取菜去了
<eexpress> 羡慕吧。蛋蛋又和妹子在一起了。看照片。 http://imagebin.org/265561
<stmsgebjgd> debian 这么稳定 linphone怎么还是坏的
<M3aCu1pa> 隔壁蹲位溢出...
<stmsgebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 十八摸还没有马桶？
<stmsgebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 还蹲位？
<adam8157> iMadper: 骚年 最近干啥活儿呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 测upstream的ext4dev tree
<adam8157> 0_0
<iMadper> adam8157: rhel 6的 vmm bug
<iMadper> adam8157: 3.11rc 2 的tier测试.
<iMadper> adam8157: 3.11rc2 的kdump测试.
<adam8157> iMadper: 这么多
<iMadper> adam8157: rhel7 的uefi的测试.
<iMadper> adam8157: 之前还帮忙做了一下dup, 现在不做了
<iMadper> adam8157: 组内没人呀....
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 还要测fedora的每个kernel的tier测试.
<adam8157> iMadper: 顶梁柱啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣渣渣渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<iMadper> adam8157: 好在最近jenkins暂停了, 不然忙不过来, 真的
<adam8157> roylez_: 没有啊... 股票赚得太少, 不够好事儿, 你呢?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 贵组太欢乐了。下一个走的是谁？ lol
<iOpera> nnnnd 关闭flash页面，死机一次
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 可能是我了.
<roylez_> adam8157: A股？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 现在好多人都需要干三个人的活, 比如xiaowei
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 好大的狗胆！
<adam8157> iMadper: 这是谁 名字很熟
<gfrog_away> iMadper: Java Guru要去楼下写JBOSS嘛？
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然敢炒A股
<iMadper> adam8157: xiaowei_li
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕铛，我今天开户了呢。
<adam8157> iMadper: 忘了长啥样了
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不用.... jboss在以色列那边做
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哪家
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 开啥户了？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 干嘛不transfer过来
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 如果他们让我过去写, 我会考虑下
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 写写hibrenate的也不错。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 招商
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 深市
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不会呀....
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 为毛要transfer？
 * roylez_ 坐等 adam8157 gfrog_away 沉船
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃是Guru
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 不炒股
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 搞基？
 * gfrog_away 只为薅礼品
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 开户送啥
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ... ...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 保温杯
<gfrog_away> iMadper: lol
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ....
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 要是膳魔师或者象印, 就考虑
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 你想多了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣渣
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 送得都不靠谱吧
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 渣渣还要
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 千八?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 反正是羊毛啊，为毛不薅
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 万75
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 万八?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 千八要死人了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哦
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 本来想谈万7的，那小哥不松口
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 基渣
 * iMadper 刚发了2000块钱工资的屌丝, 不跟你们谈这些....
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我估计可以谈万六了, 但是工作日懒得去搞
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃在黑我大帽帽的工资嘛？ 肿么才可能2k？
 * nyfair 刚拿了1000块低保的屌丝，不跟你们谈这些...
<iMadper> gfrog_我实习工资呀
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 拜壕
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃不都签了？
<nyfair> adam8157: 拜壕
<adam8157> iMadper: 我还是不明白crash比gdb好在哪里, 有没有文档给看下?
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 签了又不是给全月的工资?!
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 家里地小，没地放
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃哪天签的？
<iMadper> adam8157: debug hackers
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 堆办公室啊。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 17? 忘了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 擦，那还有2000块？！ 真幸福
<adam8157> iMadper: 贵组不是对crash超熟的么, 给讲讲
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那还不被嚎给抢走了啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 什么东西万6？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我都不用... chaowang/gbai/caiqian 熟悉而已
<adam8157> nyfair: 佣金
<nyfair> adam8157: 炒股么？
<adam8157> nyfair: .
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃说 adam8157 么？ 敢抢就销他。
 * gfrog_away 咦，销是东北话嘛？
<nyfair> adam8157: 我穷人啊，没见过大钱，只知道以前骗保险的时候，佣金五一
<iMadper> 削
<nyfair> adam8157: 分母是万无法想象
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 阅读好多词不认识 T_T
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 画了大概20个生词了。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 阅读twitter?
<\q> crash只能用在內核上？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦，IELTS真题啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哦 我还说要是twitter140个字符, 20个生词是有点夸张
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 削他
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> \q: 比gdb强大在哪里呢?
<\q> adam8157: 我不懂，剛看了點binary hacks，很多太難跳過了
<adam8157> \q: 你会觉得binary hacks难么...
<\q> adam8157: 涉及內核的、涉及複雜elf的很多都不懂
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 别人相信了的话，乃不能削他吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 上回买的耳机插头很有问题啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 插手机和电脑上拔出来后，都不能自动切换输出了
<abc_> 点点点
<abc_> 点点点.
<nyfair> After So Many Motherf**king Years, Finally I made it
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点.
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  16:18 
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点.
<imtxc> freeflying: 换个姿势拔出来
<abc_> 哈哈
<freeflying> imtxc: shoot
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  16:19 
<\q> adam8157: 你們玩snort suricata嗎？
<\q> metasploit
<\q> openvas nessus之類的
<adam8157> 这都是啥...
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 哈？
<iMadper> freeflying: 插头? 呃... 没覆盖这么多....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 高
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 哈？
<adam8157> iMadper: \q http://people.redhat.com/anderson/crash_whitepaper/#WHY_CRASH
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: err: no title
<iMadper> adam8157: 看过了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 说你gaoji呢
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我又不是 adam8157
<\q> intrusion detection system, pentesting system之類
<hrzhu> 虛擬機裏裝了個 Windows 8 玩玩 沒有開始菜單完全不習慣了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 高
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 高乃妹儿
<adam8157> \q: 你说的太gaoji了, 完全看不懂...
<adam8157> sigh
<\q> adam8157: computer security....這些東西我還沒折騰過，現在是網上亂搜瞎折騰
<adam8157> \q: 高
<sjd_zeus> hrzhu, win8.1 开始菜单又回来了
<hrzhu> sjd_zeus: 8.1我看只有preview版本 就只下了8
<\q> adam8157: 昨天辦的簽證，如果簽證在四天內能下來就有希望參加def con ctf了……不準備下就麻煩了。。。
<adam8157> \q: 这是个啥会?  有肉翻旅游机会叫上我啊
<te3c> defcon这么有名 你居然不知道
<MeaCulpa> 肉翻!!
<\q> adam8157: http://www.freebuf.com/news/special/10599.html 我在裏面打醬油的……只能簽證快到……爲了這好多東西都棄了
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ Defcon CTF 黑客竞赛文化的碎碎念- FreebuF.COM
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕办的是哪种证
<adam8157> nyfair: 证?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 妈蛋，IETLS的阅读题好奇葩。
<IsoaSFlus1> 我跪了。。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 签证类型啊
<IsoaSFlus1> 这m￥是是怎么了。。。我的账号莫名其妙不是管理员了，搞得我什么都做不了了。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 我一个visa也没有, passport上空空如也
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你高端
<IsoaSFlus1> iMadper：前辈，我那个vim的问题解决了。。。
<IsoaSFlus1> iMadper：果然是我设想的一样，是terminfo的问题
<IsoaSFlus1> nyfair:前辈，有什么办法现在能看到ubuntufourms里的东西么？
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: 她是妹子 不是前辈
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: ubuntu forum不是被黑了么
<IsoaSFlus1> 嗯，所以我才问方法的。。。
<IsoaSFlus1> 有没有什么网站有之前的快照之类什么的
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: 不知道 从来不上
<IsoaSFlus1> ，，，
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Unity如何设置字体我是说开始菜单dash中的字体颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446312 话说更改了dash的颜色后字体看不大清 6图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-07-25 16:49
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩wakfu吗
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus1: google cached
<IsoaSFlus1> imtxc：那货还能用？
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点.
<IsoaSFlus1> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus1> 跪了，
<abc_> :]
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  17:05 
<abc_> IsoaSFlus1, 它回话了
<abc_> 看见了吗？
<abc_> 哈哈
<IsoaSFlus1> abc_：又不是第一次了。。。
<abc_> IsoaSFlus1,   体谅一下irc新手的顽皮心理好不好;)
<IsoaSFlus1> 我又没说你什么。。。。
<IsoaSFlus1> 烦死了。。。
<abc_> IsoaSFlus1, 它还会说什么啊？
<IsoaSFlus1> 很多的说
<abc_> 举个例子吧
 * IsoaSFlus1 why not try it yourself?
<abc_> 好吧
<abc_> ^k^, 滚床单
<abc_> ^k^, Hello
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  17:09 
<abc_> ^k^, Sing a song
<abc_> ^k^, I love You
<abc_> ^k^, Shit
<abc_> ^k^, R U kidding?
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • gnupg 解密密码从文件中获取 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446313 各位大侠， 本人想写个脚本，执行gnupg解密命令。一般情况下gnupg解密是手动输入私钥密码，现在想在脚本里直接输入密码，或者从其他文件输入密码，实现自动解密的操作，不需要每次手动输入命令。 请各位帮忙找找办法
<^k^> ，谢啦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oyee35<
<IsoaSFlus1> ibus又抽风了。。。
<abc_> IsoaSFlus1, 在unity里抽的还是别的界面？
<IsoaSFlus1> unity
<IsoaSFlus1> ..
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: 正常  不抽疯就不是ubuntu了
<IsoaSFlus1> stmsgebjgd:一点也不正常，很少抽
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: ubuntu要是稳定 就不会有这么多人换到别的发行版了
<IsoaSFlus1> ubuntu要是不稳定，我就不会用了
<IsoaSFlus1> 抽风什么的，几本不出现
<IsoaSFlus1> 如果我连这点都忍受不了，我还是回火星吧
<Cioo> slackware好用
<Cioo> #nick Ceooi]
<Cioo> #nick CeiooI
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: 你用的还是太少
<IsoaSFlus1> 也许
<IsoaSFlus1> 虽然我天天都用，但大多数情况我是不开x的
<jusss> adam8157: telnet需要交互界面是吗？能用脚本直接登录吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 可以吧
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: 你可以回火星了
<jusss> adam8157: 我在win下见过一个bat文件可以直接登录sun的服务器并配置数据
<adam8157> jusss: +expect
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<jusss> adam8157: 那是啥
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕我们做朋友好不好
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 壕基蛙
<IsoaSFlus1> stmsgebjgd:平常又用不到x233333333
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 肿么练字啊壕
<adam8157> jusss: 软件名字 expect
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我的字很丑
<jusss> adam8157: 不用软件不行吗？
<nyfair> bat还能调用expect?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: @_@
<jusss> adam8157: win的bat文件
<adam8157> jusss: 不用软件? 雇人吧
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus1: 恩 你是正常用户
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ibus-pinyin与fcitx-pinyin 如何默认输入繁体字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446314 ibus-pinyin与fcitx-pinyin 如何默认输入繁体字 我装的系统是ubuntu 繁体版的，安装这两个输入法后，首先的输入文字出来是简体字，需要点击下面的切换， 有没有办法只接就默认为繁体字，再点击切换的时候就到简体
<IsoaSFlus1> .。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 不明白那个bat文件怎么telnet sun的服务器的
 * nyfair 其实这个bat的功能就是叫一个脚本苦力更新数据配置
<jusss> nyfair: 你知道吗
<jusss> adam8157: 直接用socket是不是更简单
 * adam8157 烂申通, 今天下午不送了竟然...
<qinkun> ubuntu 下图形的svn管理工具,有推荐的么
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我也等我的帐篷呢，amazon说是周四送，结果又拖到周六去了。妈蛋
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 妈蛋啊, 我明天wfh, 只能周一收了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 可以寄给我。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在安装的过程中提示 Errno 5 input/output error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446316 刚接触这个系统，使用安装盘安装的，再安装的过程中就提示这样的错误，无从下手...请各位帮帮忙QQ图片20130725173106.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 迷失的身影 — 2013-07-25 17:37
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 吉娃
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕又入帐篷了啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我的东西价值10元, 帐篷是 gfrog_away 壕
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总。。。乃能不叫得这么邪恶嘛。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 基娃   这才邪恶
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这也邪恶
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 刚才的对话可以当做汉语阅读题了，lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 目测这个很好玩，适合乃们这种经常出去环球旅行的壕 http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/5917
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 文艺青年必备traveler's notebook——SMZDM特别制作教程 _办公设备_经验盒子_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 谁现在还用本子啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 文艺范儿，小清新啊
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 环球旅行要带公交一卡通么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 那必须的，宇宙中心都在五道口了，乃不带一卡通肿么能到那
<Cioo> 哎 加班啊
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 窗口搞成毛玻璃装了，好评
<nyfair> 加毛班，吃饭
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 命苦啊，早知道，把那天nyfair前辈给我的那个网页保存下来了，
<IsoaSFlus> 谁知道ubuntufourm会被攻击。。。跪
<nyfair> 什么东西？
<telnetning> 去！
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair:就是编译vs的那个帖子啊
<stmsgebjgd> IsoaSFlus: visual studio?
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • unity用了一天，感覺還行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446318 全局菜單、HUD，模仿Apple，省空間，但是模仿得不到家，有這樣那樣的問題，湊合一下能用。 Dock我感覺比較像Windows 7（當然Windows 7其實也是抄了Apple）。還不錯。設置了自動隱藏，省空間。 系統托盤和通知區域還不錯。 快捷鍵稍微
<^k^> 改了改：比如 Super + D | 上箭頭 | 下箭頭 | 左右箭頭 ： 顯示桌面 | 最大化 | 還原 …
<lqi> 13.04的默认窗口管理器叫啥？
<lqi> 谢谢
<stmsgebjgd> lqi: 你猜
<lqi> unity?
<stmsgebjgd> lqi: 知道还问
<lqi> stmsgebjgd: ok, 怎么启用gtk? 2或者3?
<lqi> stmsgebjgd: unity有系统font dialog么？
<lqi> google "ubuntu 13.04 default window manager", 第一个结果: LightDM...
<IsoaSFlus> stmsgebjgd: 不，是vapoursynth
<lqi> 没人回答了...
<lqi> freeflying: ping
<stmsgebjgd> lqi: 上别的wm
<lqi> stmsgebjgd: 怎么上？来个命令呗
<stmsgebjgd> lqi: xfontsel
<stmsgebjgd> lqi: 怎么上？ 你用的是ubuntu 有软蛋中心的
<stmsgebjgd> lqi: 要毛命令
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼干嘛呢
<gfrog_not_here> test
<^k^> gfrog_not_here:点点点.  19:55 
<gfrog_not_here> 总算找到个能用的irc，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 基蛙不在这里 。。 好名字
<abc_i>   
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 能用的irc？
<imtxc> irccloud
<imtxc> ?
<keon> 我在编译rtems时遇到了如下问题：
<keon> configure: error: Required header stdint.h not found
<keon> configure: error: /bin/bash '/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/rtems-4.10.2/c/src/../../cpukit/configure' failed for ../../cpukit
<keon> make[2]: *** [leon3] 错误 1
<keon> make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/b-rtems/sparc-rtems4.10/c'
<keon> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<^k^> keon:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<keon> 文字太多了？
<keon> 有人知道这些问题不？
<keon> 非常感谢
<keon> 我在编译rtems遇到以下问题
<keon> configure: error: Required header stdint.h not found
<keon> 有人曾经遇到过不/
<keon> 怎么解决？
<keon> 非常感谢
<\q> 沒有 -I/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include
<keon> 那怎么改呢
<keon> 我的配置信息是：./../rtems-4.10/configure --target=sparc-rtems4.10 --disable-posix --disable-networking --disable-cxx --enable-rtemsbsp=leon3 --prefix=/opt/rtems-4.10
<keon> 在这个配置信息这里include？
<keon> 怎么include那个的？
<\q> export CFLAGS=-I/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include
<\q> 你的gcc可用？
<keon> 我去试试，谢谢你啊
<keon> gcc已经安装好了
<\q> 我覺得你的gcc配置有問題
<keon> gcc那里make install 都没出错了
<keon> 怎么知道配置有没有问题的？
<\q> 你試試 echo -e '#include <stdint.h>\nmain() {}' | gcc -xc - && test -f a.out
<keon> 好的
<keon> root@hefeng-G31M-ES2C:/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/b-rtems# echo -e'#include<stdint.h>\nmain(){}'|bcc-xc-$$test -f a.out
<keon> bcc-xc-2071test：未找到命令
<keon> 什么情况？
<keon> 我输入的是正确的吗？
<keon> 对不起那个应该是gcc
<keon> 我再试试
<keon> 还是一样的没找到命令
<keon> gcc: 错误： 2071：没有那个文件或目录
<keon> gcc: 错误： test：没有那个文件或目录
<keon> gcc: 错误： a.out：没有那个文件或目录
<keon> gcc: 警告： ‘-x c-’ after last input file has no effect
<keon> gcc: 致命错误： 没有输入文件
<\q> gcc --version
<\q> -xc 後面要有空格。你直接複製，不要自己輸入
<keon> 输入gcc  --version
<keon> 可以看到
<keon> gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) 4.6.3
<keon> Copyright © 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<keon> 这应该说明是对的吧
<keon> echo -e '#include <stdint.h>\nmain() {}' | gcc -xc - && test -f a.out运行后没什么东东出来
<keon> 这里不能发图片的是吧，否则我发个图看看可能更好
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • usb无线网卡驱动芯片是rlt8188eu的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446320 刚买一个usb无线网卡 芯片是rlt8188eu lsusb 显示是 ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp windons7 装好驱动显示是8188eu的芯片 ubuntu 怎么也装不上驱动 有人用的是这个芯片的网卡吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 潘恩 — 2013-07-25 21:32
<NWMonster> rlt8188貌似是ubuntu支持的。。。。
<keon> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<keon> make[1]:正在离开目录 `/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/b-rtems/sparc-rtems4.10/c'
<keon> make: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<keon> 这些是执行make all后出现的问题
<keon> 有人知道怎么解决不
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助 KDE如何设置locale http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446321 希望通过个人用户设置locale 不去修改/etc下的文件 所需locale已经生成 在~创建.xprofile文件写入locale gdm可以加载 kdm却不行 向各位求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavfin — 2013-07-25 21:59
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助 KDE如何设置locale http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446326 希望通过个人用户设置locale 不去修改/etc下的文件 所需locale已经生成 在~创建.xprofile文件写入locale Code: #!/bin/sh export  LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 gdm可以加载 kdm却不行 向各位求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助 KDE如何设置locale http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446328 希望通过个人用户设置locale 不去修改/etc下的文件 所需locale已经生成 在~创建.xprofile文件写入locale Code: #!/bin/sh export  LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 gdm可以加载 kdm却不行 向各位求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助 KDE如何设置locale http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446327 希望通过个人用户设置locale 不去修改/etc下的文件 所需locale已经生成 在~创建.xprofile文件写入locale Code: #!/bin/sh export  LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 gdm可以加载 kdm却不行 向各位求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助 KDE如何设置locale http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446321 希望通过个人用户设置locale 不去修改/etc下的文件 所需locale已经生成 在~创建.xprofile文件写入locale Code: #!/bin/sh export  LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 gdm可以加载 kdm却不行 向各位求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<Isaac_> hi,everbody .
<abinex> danten
<abinex> g
<Isaac_> wo haiyiwei meiren  ne
<Isaac_> kao.....
<abinex> 你会说中国话么？
<abinex> 你是不是输入法有问题呢？
<abinex> 居然用拼音
<abinex> Isaac_: 》
<abinex> “”“？？？？
<abinex> Pudge: 哥
<Isaac_> yes
<abinex> Isaac_: 说人话
<abinex> Isaac_: 别说鸟语
<jusss> Pudge: 你啥时候多了个弟弟，lol
<Isaac_> nimeide ,shurufa you wenti ,haizai xia.ri !
<jusss> Isaac_: 什么输入法
<abinex> Isaac_: ？
<abinex> jusss: 沮丧搜索
<Isaac_> O了
<Isaac_> 终于下好了
<abinex> Isaac_: 好了吧
<Isaac_> 是的
<jusss> abinex: 不懂。。。
<abinex> Isaac_: 终于不蛋疼了吧
<abinex> jusss: 你的名字就是沮丧搜索
<jusss> abinex: ...
<abinex> 用拼音输入法的时候你的jusss打出来就是沮丧搜索
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 排在最前面
<Pudge> 你们2个真蛋疼
<abinex> Pudge: 偶尔疼一下
<jusss> 据说神圣，我这是这个
<jusss> Pudge: 你多了个弟弟哇
<jusss> Pudge: 刚看完哈利波特与魔法石
<abinex> jusss: 你多了个妹妹
<abinex> jusss: lol
<jusss> abinex: who where
<abinex> 哈利波特太ll了
<abinex> jusss: 阿
<abinex> 额
<jusss> abinex: Pudge, naughty america有好多漂亮的
<abinex> jusss: 什么神兽么？
<abinex> 漂亮的神兽么？
<abinex> jusss: 沮丧神兽
<abinex> LOL
<uhelp> I am in USA but look to hire someone to work remotely (for less than US pay) and thought I might ask here where I should go to do this?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04.2系统升级之后触摸板失灵求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446331 本本是型号ASUS S400CA ，系统是Ubuntu 12.04.2。 昨天升级重启之后触摸板失灵，具体表现为手指在上面移动光标不动，按左右键有反应但是都会被识别为左键。 用自带的系统设置工具查看只有鼠标，没有触摸板的选项。
<^k^>  用快捷键Fn+F9右上角一直显示触摸板关闭的提示。 网上搜来的 sudo modprobe -r psmouse …
<Meowoo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvhVENQLnHc&list=UUUl3nnjxU7S18GhbflWBmaw 这个是啥枪？是八路的么
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ YouTube - 毛瑟C96手槍
<freeflying> lqi: pong
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<lqi> freeflying: 13.04怎么装gtk2, 3?
<Meowoo> lqi, 啥意思
<freeflying> ^^
<Meowoo> 现在用不了 gtk2,3的程序么?
<lqi> Meowoo: 默认是unity? 我想上gnome 2,3
<freeflying> lqi: 你怎么会关心gtk的程序
<lqi> qt里面支持很多gnome本地的特性...
<freeflying> lqi: 高级黑啊
<lqi> style, 本地的文件颜色字体对框框之类的
<freeflying> lqi: qt5的程序如何调节字体大小
<lqi> qt5 linux我现在也不熟悉...
<lqi> qt quick也打算同样支持这些东西...
<lqi> unity有自己的字体对话框么？
<Meowoo> 啥意思额
<freeflying> lqi: 没有
<lqi> freeflying: ok
<freeflying> lqi: 赶紧支持我们用好qt啊
<Meowoo> freeflying, 你想怎么设字体额？
<Meowoo> qtconfig?
<lqi> Meowoo: 例如QtQuick.Dialogs会试图先加载native dialog，如果没有，并且qt application实例是qapplication，就加载widget的对话框，最后才加载quick的
<lqi> Meowoo: qt5没有qtconfig了
<freeflying> Meowoo: 字体太小
<freeflying> lol
<lqi> Meowoo: native的定义就是，如果目前wm是gnome的话，就会加载gnome/gtk的相应对话框
<Meowoo> 额，现在不行么？
<lqi> Meowoo: 我好想没看见gnome/gtk的字体对话框，也许需要增加代码
<freeflying> lqi: 现在不会适用 gtk饿设置
<Meowoo> freeflying, 在程序里设不行么？
<freeflying> Meowoo: 没得设置
<Meowoo> 有的额, quick?
<Meowoo> 全局么？
<lqi> https://github.com/qtproject/qtbase/tree/stable/src/plugins/platformthemes/gtk2
<^k^> lqi ⇪ t: qtbase/src/plugins/platformthemes/gtk2 at stable · qtproject/qtbase · GitHub
<lqi> 好像有font
<lqi> 我在写quick font dialog，需要测试一下这个...
<freeflying> lqi: unity里大多程序是gtk3的，适用 g-s-d来设置
<lqi> ok, found this, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<^k^> lqi ⇪ t: How to install classic gnome desktop in ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) | Ubuntu Geek
<lqi> freeflying: gtk3不知道什么时候支持
<freeflying> gtk2的很少了，都是一些legacy的程序
<freeflying> lqi: ubuntu touch搞了个qt g-s-d的wrapper貌似
<lqi> freeflying: qt g-s-d是啥？
<freeflying> lqi: 让qt适用gnome-settings-daemon的wrapper
<lqi> freeflying: oh
<freeflying> lqi: 不是，我记错了，是 qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0 - QML Bindings for GSettings
<freeflying> lqi: 这个应该是upstream的
<lqi> freeflying: 估计是ubuntu自己维护的吧
<freeflying> lqi: 你可以在launchpad上找找看，ubuntu touch里基本都是用的qml
<lqi> freeflying: en
<lqi> freeflying: 忘了哪个人在邮件列表里参与qtquick.controls的讨论了，应该有ubuntu touch组的
<lqi> 明天去公司装gnome2去，测试一下这个gtk2的font dialog
<freeflying> lqi: 现在我们这边这个项目的很多新人，貌似很多来自钱诺记
<lqi> freeflying: 那应该是nokia的，blackberry有很多原来qt的人，甚至还有quick的maintainer, alan alpert
 * freeflying 睡觉去了， 晚上喝多了
<lqi> night
<freeflying> lqi: bye
<yokay> 各位前辈还没睡呢~
<knownbad> 看到你来就睡了。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 有没考虑过开个枪店，晚上刚看一视频，美国有个华人开的枪店。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 有无打算开个枪店，你那么喜欢枪
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 是有个，20几年前就有了。
<Meowoo> 20年前就有华人开枪店？
<knownbad> 有两个，一个是靶场兼i枪店。
<Meowoo> 我是说你有无想过你自己开一间，感觉你这么喜欢抢，开一个多好
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 我都有枪25年了吧.
<knownbad> 没，我只是普通的有兴趣。
<Meowoo> 开枪店额，看那视频，那么多枪
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 去看枪展更多，尤其是些比较特别的枪支。
<Meowoo> 额，但是开枪店，啥时候都可以看额。
<Meowoo> 好像买多少都可以
<Meowoo> 我好奇，有没有对美国无爱，只是喜欢枪就移民美国的
<knownbad> 多了麻烦得要买个枪柜。
<knownbad> 别人我不知道但我以前在台湾当兵时就碰过枪支。
<Meowoo> .... 你同时当过台湾兵和美国大兵额
<knownbad> 都是些经验而已。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 你就一兵哥额
<jusss> knownbad: 那你骚扰过冲绳岛的妇女吗
<jusss> knownbad: 据说冲绳岛的妇女被美国大兵xxoo呀
<knownbad> 你来让我xx00?
<jusss> knownbad: 没路费，没护照
<knownbad> 哪里没坏人呢？   只那是别人的国家事件就放大了。   那些家伙也太大胆了。
<Meowoo> 当兵大多都性压抑吧
<Meowoo> 特别是那些美国大兵
<knownbad> 还好就搞jusss就好了。
<Meowoo> 那是在监狱吧
<knownbad> 你当真？
<knownbad> 当兵又不是没放风？
<Meowoo> 监狱才爆菊花(趁他捡肥皂的时候)
<Meowoo> ?? 那是视频里的额
<knownbad> 你开始兴奋了？
<Meowoo> a match made in heaven!
<Meowoo> 在学英文
<knownbad> Yes and?
<Meowoo> Story of my lift
<Meowoo> 你忙你的，我去学英文了
<knownbad> What?
<knownbad> Do you mean story of your life?
<knownbad> A match made in heaven means good.   Do you mean you had good marriage?
<knownbad> A match made in heaven = 天作之合。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 或是类似完美的意思。
<Meowoo> 天生一对，从教学视频看到的
<knownbad> 例如咖啡加奶 a match made in heaven， 麻辣 a match made in heaven,
<knownbad> 也可以。
<knownbad> You can learn from watching TV or movies.   That's how I learned English at the beginning.
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> What are said on TV/movies are modern English compare to text book.
<Meowoo> e
<Meowoo> e
<knownbad> f
<knownbad> f
<Meowoo> you can...这个看懂了，what...这个没懂
<Meowoo> modern english 摩登英语？
<knownbad> What = 什么， When = What time = 何时， Who = 谁， Which = 那个。
<knownbad> 翻成现代英语比较好。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> TV/movie 上用的 English 是现时生活里用的 English 而不是已经好几年前印的教科书。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> i see
<Meowoo> i to watch voa english learn
<knownbad> If you can understand TV/movie, you would have no problem understanding American English when you come to US.
<jamesfung14> knownbad: 我觉得tv/movie学语言的效果跟一个人的基础有关系吧
<knownbad> You will still have problem understanding American English even if you have highest certification in China.   Because American English is customary language, you need to know how they're used not what they mean in English.
<knownbad> 还好就看是否有耐性，英文会话听久了就会认的常用的句子。
<jamesfung14> knownbad: 但我觉得有时候跟老外聊天还是会挺不一样的
<jamesfung14> 就是你看电视你可以偷懒，可以跳过你自己不是特别懂的地方
<jamesfung14> 但是跟你聊天你得更加focus
<jamesfung14> 就算偶然听不明白也会挺尴尬的..
<knownbad> 有个笑话说中国留学生去学校附近的酒吧看球赛迎面来个黑人跟他说 give me five，他害怕的掏了 $5 给黑人。   黑人看傻眼了。
<knownbad> 这里的 give me five 就是个习惯用法。
<knownbad> 听不懂就给个傻眼的表情或是直说 excuse me, don't understand.
<Meowoo> 好像以前有人说，去听英文的 voa 也能学英语
<Meowoo> 好像voa英语有慢速快速啥的
<knownbad> 别放慢录下来多听几遍就好了。
<Meowoo> 额，不懂慢速英语快速英语是啥，就是以前有这么一个说法
<knownbad> 你要的是正常的语言而不是特制的语言，你或是现在努力些或是等用时才发觉还不够。
<knownbad> 你又不傻。
<Meowoo> 你咋知道我不傻
<knownbad> 外甥学校学的英文就让我很头疼，他只能一字一字的念而不是说。
<knownbad> 在我听来很难懂他的英文。
<knownbad> 你傻就不会去听 BBC.
<knownbad> 要把中文一字一字的说也让人难懂。
<Meowoo> 额，貌似美国之音美国内不出名，貌似都是对外洗脑的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 貌似美国之音是对外的
<Meowoo> 我在看 美国之音 的维基
<knownbad> 他妈的，学英文有怎么跟政治有关。   不就利用吗。
<jamesfung14> Meowoo: 你可以看msnbc那个nightly news
<jamesfung14> Meowoo: 那个可以podcast下，然后也是挺好的新闻
<jamesfung14> http://www.today.com/id/8132577/t/get-podcasts-nbc-news-msnbc-tv-nbcnewscom/#.UfFpgmQ6VcQ
<^k^> jamesfung14 ... ⇪ Get podcasts from NBCNews.com - TODAY.com
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我看的英语教程是在 美国之音 网页下的额
<knownbad> 信不信国内搞渗透的就是从美国之音学的？   因为这样语法和时情都符合。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 渗透?
<knownbad> 间谍？
<knownbad> 要不你们怎么叫？
<Meowoo> 额，看维基，美国之音最初就是战时情报局办的
<knownbad> 今天要我假设如何渗透我就会如此训练。
<Meowoo> 貌似最初的目的就是打德国的心理战
<Meowoo> 额
<jamesfung14> Meowoo: 哎呀如果你不想听voa去看daily show with john stewart吧
<jamesfung14> Meowoo: 那个节目基本是讽刺美国政府专用
<Meowoo> 额
<jamesfung14> Meowoo: 或者colbert report
<knownbad> John Stewart 走了。
<Meowoo> 中文之音 2005 年的网页好难看额
<jamesfung14> knownbad: 英国佬也很搞笑
<knownbad> He's ok.
<knownbad> 等等回来
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 走了是死了，还是跳槽了
<jamesfung14> 好像是vacation，具体不知道
<Meowoo> 我去忙了
<knownbad> 走了？
<knownbad> Gone with wind?
<^k^>  05:09
<daf3707> :-D
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 发现 一个问题,为什么8.X还有更新源而9.X没有了呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446334 在VM装 了 个 UBUNTU9.10,发现没有 可用的更新源了 ,于是上网找了一 下 ,发现官方还有 hard的 跟新源却没有 9.10的 ,这 是 为什么 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zimmerk — 2013-07-26 2:53
<IsoaSFlus> ohayo
<IsoaSFlus> http://imagebin.org/265621
<IsoaSFlus> 跪求丧失p图
<knownbad> 没见你跪？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-26
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你真是不解风情
<knownbad> 你是妹子？
<knownbad> 我确实是个天生的劣种。
<knownbad> 去也。
<douglas> hello
<^k^> douglas:点点点.  08:38 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 旧笔记本 装系统死机 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446337 多年前，神舟老笔记本。想装个ubuntu学学。无U盘启动项只好刻了张光盘10.04.4安装。用了各种方法都装不好（选语言－安装或试用安装一会就死机）。自已实在太菜不会设置，求助高手指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsfhdb — 2013-07-26 8:39
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<IsoaSFlus> 主席？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu创始人为ubuntu edge手机卖萌~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446338 ubuntuEdge.png 原文:<a href="https://plus.google.com/116812394236590806058/posts" class="postlink&q
<imtxc> tenzu: 前辈你不哄小孩去在这里干嘛
<imtxc> tenzu: 黄鸡蛋生气了
<MeaCu1pa> 擦
<tenzu> imtxc: 到办公室来偷懒
<tenzu> iOpera: 拜神
<imtxc> tenzu: 现在不是暑假么，有女学生在办公室？
<iOpera> tenzu: 摸摸
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 如何迁移xen的windows到openstack http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446339 1. 做一个 disk.qcow2 的镜像。 2. 采用普通模式加载 winxp.img ,同时按 virtio 方式挂载 disk.qcow2 。 这里的驱动选择 virtio-win-0.1-52 版本， 0.1-59 的版本有时会照成蓝屏。 Code: kvm -m 1024 -cdrom virtio-win-0.1-52.iso -drive file=winxp.img,index=0 -drive file=disk.qcow2,if …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：最近局域网中ubuntu的svn服务器，其他电脑访问时好时坏！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446340 防火墙都关了，其他电脑连svn服务器，有时连接上了，过几分钟又不行了，过几分钟又可以，ping 服务器局域网地址正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 18617157283 — 2013-07-26 9:44
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 求助：gtk （不是gtkmm）中 怎么和c++一起使用? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446342 Second, you can use GTK and C++ together by declaring all callbacks as static functions in C++ classes, and again calling GTK using its C interface. If you choose this last approach, you can include as the callback's data value a pointer to the object to be manipulated (the so-ca
<imtxc> iOpera: Opera 会莫名其妙的崩溃不...
<freeflying> imtxc: webkit的？
<sou_1> ?
<imtxc> 昨天我的  firefox 崩溃之后，死活重启不起来，告诉我必须重置，然后重置之后，莫名其妙就成了火狐中国了， 带了一堆火狐中国版的插件
<tenzu> imtxc: 必须会
<imtxc> tenzu: ..
<imtxc> freeflying: 不太清楚啊， 我这里 ff 和 chrome 都不稳定
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天这么早来？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你garmin里数据怎么导出来
<jack111> cls
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我木有garmin啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那木有那么壕
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 俺木有那么壕
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你不是有个edge啥的吗
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 木有
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 爪机
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 心率呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 心率表
<imtxc> gramin 是那个手表的牌子么
<imtxc> 专业啊 freeflying
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:45 
<freeflying> imtxc: 专业啥啊
<iOpera> Sorry, but this user-agent is banned from using the password retrieval tool.
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的这个么 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=20745351522&spm=a230r.1.14.3.xvSrI1&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Garmin飞耐时 佳明Fenix GPS户外手表 测量腕表 爬山 送心率带-tmall.com天猫
<iOpera> imtxc: 只在twitter的时候，输入有可能导致崩溃。
<freeflying> imtxc: 买不起
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 捐助ubuntu-edge项目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446350 对ubuntu-edge很感兴趣，虽然$600+的价格不是谁都能消费的起的，但起码用了这么多年的ubuntu后还是要表示支持下！传送门 http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge 选择$20+的选项，用张双币信用卡就OK了！希望能edge尽早推出，实现办公娱乐
<^k^> 一机搞定 选区_004.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mod
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu server 10.04安装中文包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446351 由于初始安装时没有中文需求，安装的时候选了english，但是现在需要在上面跑eclipse，并且必须会有中文，如人名之类的。 请教一下，怎么安装中文包呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiushui_90 — 2013-07-26 10:59
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在手机也能有差不多的功能吧？ 除了心率什么的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ndiswrapper http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446353 在某宝上淘了个USB无线网卡，在windows系统中运行正常， Linux下可以看到，但连不上网，在网上查了一下，发现RTL8188系列在Linux下都有问题， 下载驱动，网上说内核3.7以上的用不了。 只能考虑用ndiswrapper了。 昨晚家里的fedora18安装
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=23250804220&spm=a230r.1.14.1.yNwKTN&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 咕咚蓝牙4.0智能心率带心跳带运动心率表手机软件免费数据上传-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接连接手机就行了.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 不能安装NVIDIA显卡驱动 UBUNTU13.04的附加驱动里竟然是空的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446355 就是桌面右上角，系统设置，software and updates，additional drivers，那个列表在上一个版本的UBUNTU还有驱动能选择安装呢，13.04就空了。你们也是这样吗？ 现在用默认的驱动显卡太热，不敢用。 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2013-07-26 11:14
<huntxu> freeflying: 你那機器上的ovs模塊是直接編進內核的麽
<imtxc> iMadper: 手机上的 GPS 够准确么
<iMadper> imtxc: 2米左右. 配合agps辅助定位.
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果还有陀螺仪的话, 可以更精确.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那灵敏度呢？ 作为手持 GPS 的话
<iMadper> imtxc: 有加速计/陀螺仪的, 灵敏度自然高. 不过不知道软件支持不.
<iMadper> imtxc: mobileOrg NG 好用.
<iMadper> imtxc: mobileOrg经常崩溃.
<freeflying> huntxu: module啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天更新的那个版本， 一点任务就崩溃
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道是哪个脑残更新的.
<iMadper> imtxc: mobileOrg NG 仍然好用.
<huntxu> freeflying: 奇怪，我的找不到 >.<
<freeflying> iMadper: 索爱的lt26w如何
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以为是我的手机的问题，手动退回到原来的版本了
<huntxu> freeflying: 好神奇
<freeflying> huntxu: 只有openvswitch
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 网站聊天，在线支付，是用什么语言开发？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446356 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 htmlc — 2013-07-26 11:14
<iMadper> freeflying: 看了下参数, 感觉挺好的. 就怕电池不禁用...
<iMadper> freeflying: 来htc new one吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 你的只有ovs一個模塊？
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个支持ant+
<abc_> ^k^, hello
<freeflying> huntxu: brcompat已经没了
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:25 
<huntxu> freeflying: >.<嗯，1.10之後
<iMadper> freeflying: ant+ 我没设备需要呀...
<abc_> ^k^, 唱个歌
<freeflying> iMadper: 看这个主要是因为它有ant+的支持
<iMadper> freeflying: 那你就买呗.. 然后当码表来用, 很带感的~
<freeflying> iMadper: 不知道gps如何
<^k^> abc_, 雏菊，雏菊。  11:26 
<abc_> ^k^, 滚床单
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个, 还是看软件吧? 其实有了加速计/陀螺仪之后, 定位应该可以精确到厘米级别的, 灵敏度应该也很极高. 但是, 得要有好的软件才行.
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 问题，我在一个文件里面 M-x xxx-mode 之后， 就切换到 xxx mode了，怎么取消呢？
<^k^> abc_, 你有什么想法，我说的是什么？  11:27 
<iMadper> imtxc: 切换回去呗...
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么取消这次错误的操作，因为我不知道原来是什么 mode
<iMadper> imtxc: 关了当前的buffer, 重新打开.
<abc_> ^k^, 你说的是：你有什么想法
<^k^> abc_, 我要想想，一期一会。  11:28 
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，不错是个办法
<abc_> ^k^, 你可真聪明
<^k^> abc_, 谢谢，不明身份的人，你的一种批评。  11:29 
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个没陀螺仪吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 手机上一般都没吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我看都有吧?
<abc_> ^k^, 我在表扬你哦
<^k^> abc_, 这是有趣的。  11:30 
<imtxc> 陀螺仪？ 都有吧
<imtxc> 不然自动旋转屏幕什么的怎么弄？
<abc_> ^k^, 昨天我研究了你，我是不是很无聊
<^k^> abc_, 难道“它”仍然参考呢？  11:33 
<abc_> ^k^, 想不想要个双胞胎兄弟什么的
<^k^> abc_, 我不知道这意味着什么。  11:34 
<abc_> ^k^, 意味着你六毛，你兄弟六毛，你俩一块二
<imtxc> iMadper: 处理了多余的 bot
<abc_> iMadper, 不要啊，哥是人类
<imtxc> abc_: 那就别一直玩bot
<^k^> abc_, .. 休息一下 ..  11:37 
<iMadper> imtxc: 那叫重力感应器
<abc_> bot太智能了，忍不住
<iMadper> imtxc: 不叫陀螺仪...
<imtxc> iMadper: 有什么三轴陀螺仪啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 自动横屏..
<imtxc> iMadper: 不然的话，手机里面的指南针是怎么实现的呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 指南针是电子罗盘, 也不是陀螺仪
<abc_> imtxc, 手机指南针是单独模块
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: .... .... 怎么在你丫眼里, 什么都是陀螺仪...
<imtxc> g 陀螺仪
<^k^> imtxc: 陀螺仪 |陀螺儀|（英文：gyroscope），是一種用來感測與維持方向的裝置，基於角动量守恒的 理論設計出來的。|陀螺儀|主要是由一個位於軸心且可旋轉的輪子構成。 |陀螺儀|一旦 |...|
<abc_> bot 我忍不了你了
<huntxu> freeflying: 嘗試把cpu的timer frequency改到1kHZ
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Internet 传输 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446357 Code: ● ifconfig usb0 usb0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 d6:c6:00:ac:32:62            inet 地址:192.168.99.10  广播:192.168.99.255  掩码:255.255.255.0           inet6 地址: fe80::d4c6:ff:feac:3262/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你转正了？发美元工资了？ 最近海淘不，帮我买这个吧 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/275009
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Razer 雷蛇 ONZA 昂萨凌豹 XBOX360 游戏手柄 翻新版 $19.99_woot优惠_外设产品_什么值得买
<freeflying> iMadper: 哦？ 那手机的gps比gps表要准了？
<freeflying> huntxu: 然后呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 不知道啊，正在編譯
<iwii> 90%的手机没有指南针功能
<iwii> 只是有重力感应而已
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac748748
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac750952
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 绝对不会射的男人 vs 绝对让你射的男人 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 绝对不高潮的女人vs 绝对让你高潮的按摩棒（熟肉） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imtxc> iwii: 我的很早前的手机就有指南针啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 居然正常 LOL
<iwii> imtxc: 1年使用1次啊，没啥用
<iOpera> iwii: 没吧。之前多数带指南针的。就是磁力感应。后面的定制机才省钱取消了。
<iOpera> MR芯片，便宜的几毛钱。
<iwii> iOpera: 成本2元
<iwii> ..
<iOpera> 那是你的成本
<iOpera> 手机的tether没搞定。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=446357&p=3019898#p3019898
<^k^> iOpera ⇪ ti: Internet 传输 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iOpera> 2次了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问有必要装完ubuntu之后就upgrade全部一遍么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446363 现在我在笔记本上装Ubuntu 12.04 ，每次装完，只要apt-get upgrade一次，就会出现failed to load session ubuntu ，进不去系统，用livecd开机看到系统已经变成12.10 请问有必要装完ubuntu之后就upgrade全部一遍么？ 怎么排查问题
<^k^> 出在哪个包上？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 416877140 — 2013-07-26 12:31
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 神乃又换名儿了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<iwii> iOpera: 电脑里面打开 ip 转发， 手机里面设置网关为 电脑的ip
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 抱住ee
<iwii> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<iwii> iptables -A FORWARD -i usb0 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<iwii> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<iwii> 然后设置 手机的网关为 电脑的ip, 或电脑的网关
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请求帮助－－－root不能解锁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446364 我的系统是UBUNTU12.04 ，新建一个帐户A，没有将A添加到sudoers,每次都是SU ROOT，今天想将A添加到SUDOERS，结果在没添加之前，先SUDO PASSWD －L ROOT了，账户A也解不开ROOT了，各位大侠有什么办法能解锁ROOT么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> nir4516 — 2013-07-26 12:40
<iwii> adb shell route add default gw $ip dev usb0
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 不小心把mbr重写了。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446367 我还想要那个linux呢。。。。。现在在win下面调启动菜单。。。。已经可以看到grub>了。。。。但是该怎么手动启动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkn123 — 2013-07-26 13:34
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • Linux下设置MySQL数据库允许远程连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446370 Linux下设置MySQL数据库允许远程连接 笔者作为一个初学Linux没多久的菜鸟，现把Linux下设置MySQL数据库允许远程连接的经历与大家做个简单的分享。 本人在虚拟机上安装了ubuntu 12.04 server版，然后再在ubuntu上安装了mysql-se
<^k^> rver，但是在ubuntu下的字符操作不便，便想在本机上（我的本机是windows 7 )安装一个GUI …
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，我打出信心的符文之语了
<Pudge> iMadper: 这地狱妥妥的过了。
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • C语言如何操作安卓？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446372 除了libc和libm外，不使用任何库及外部程序，如何操作安卓（如控制引导器、刷ROM）？ /dev 里只能看到安卓的存储设备 统计信息: 发表于 由 cjxgm — 2013-07-26 14:22
<iOpera> iwii: /Clear
<iOpera> iwii: 你哪里抄的。没root的机器呢。
<iOpera> 必须借用自带的功能
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙，周末了
<huntxu> TGIF
<imtxc> cherrot: momo
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<nyfair> @_@
<nyfair> 啊，都没人啊
<nyfair> 油腻的师姐在哪里
<imtxc> nyfair: 油腻的妹妹
<imtxc> qq 上有人每次说话就问“在吗？”
<imtxc> 然后等我上线的时候，他不在，回复并且问有什么事，他下次上线继续问“在吗？”
<imtxc> 这算强迫症么，没有三次握手就不说正事儿
<imtxc> iMadper: smex 真赞
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c语言实现网站后台？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446373 http://www.zhihu.com/question/20959376 “C/C++也能做网站后台， 在你没有用C/C++编写解释器的技能 ，且位于一个只有C/C++编译器可用，无法向外界求助的野蛮的星球上时可以考虑用它来做网站后台。” 这句话是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href=&quot
<imtxc> iMadper: 快捷键貌似没多大意义了。。。
<iOpera> imtxc: 标准的电话拨号协议，3次握手。
<imtxc> iOpera: 看来香港还有国外的那个语音留言功能果然是好东西
<nyfair> 天朝不是也有
<imtxc> 手机上应该有什么软件实现类似的功能吧
<imtxc> 自动接通，屏蔽 mic，然后录音
<nyfair> qq就有
<imtxc> nyfair: 天朝好像很贵的样子？
<nyfair> imtxc: qq自带的，免费
<imtxc> nyfair: 每次为了qq开虚拟机很纠结
<nyfair> 这年头在天朝，qq号比你手机号都有用
<nyfair> imtxc: 开虚拟机干嘛
<nyfair> imtxc: 我天天windows都不装qq
<imtxc> nyfair: 聊qq
<nyfair> imtxc: webqq挺好用的
<imtxc> nyfair: webqq 我用不了，发消息 70% 失败， 收消息 80% 失败
<nyfair> imtxc: 人品问题，地球online砍了重练
<imtxc> 实在没办法或许只能 wine 了
<imtxc> 大家有用wine qq 的么，哪个版本靠谱？
<palomino|working> 我用pidgin-lwq\q... imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: lwqq 还不是用的 webqq 的协议嘛
<palomino|working> 但不用看网页了啊
<imtxc> palomino|working: 主要的问题是，网页版本我这里都乱丢消息
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 把 roylez 揉成一团丢掉
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac752691
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 市民自种“天然野菜” 结果毒倒全家 图 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 中毒的一家三口中，女主人和男主人分别是营养学专家和大学老师，女儿20多岁。
<iMadper> fdsad 是个什么命令? 存储相关的?
<roylez> nyfair: 妹子，你想吃野菜？
<mk3548208> nyfair, 土地有毒吧
<nyfair> mk3548208: 神逻辑
<nyfair> mk3548208: 我住魔都闹市区我都敢在自家院子里种辣椒自己吃，有个JB毒
<nyfair> 有毒野菜早挂了
<mk3548208> nyfair, 你说的是野菜挂了？
<nyfair> ⇪ 市民自种“天然野菜” 结果毒倒全家 图 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> [15:05] nyfair: 中毒的一家三口中，女主人和男主人分别是营养学专家和大学老师，女儿20多岁。⇪ 市民自种“天然野菜” 结果毒倒全家 图 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> [15:05] nyfair: 中毒的一家三口中，女主人和男主人分别是营养学专家和大学老师，女儿20多岁。
<nyfair> 你在哪里看到野菜挂了？
 * nyfair 野上菜月，我什么也不知道
<mk3548208> nyfair, 你的这句 “有毒野菜早挂了”
<cherrot> imtxc, momo
<Guest85534> iOpera: 暂时root一下，完了后取消root
<iwwi> nyfair: 只是小区的土壤或水源被污染了吧？
<iwwi> nyfair: 种出来的野菜里面含有某些物质
<huntxu> freeflying: 好啦，現在編好一個把我能去的都去掉的了
<nyfair> iwwi: 你们就不能点进那个链接看下原文么。这文章就是讽刺所谓大学农业教授和营养专家，连个有毒植物都不认识，还当成宝自己种自己吃
<Meowoo> 我不懂 shell ，我问一个很基本的问题。
<Meowoo> 怎么将一个程序的返回值，或显示的值作为 脚本的变量
<palomino|working> 显示的好办
<Meowoo> 怎么办
<palomino|working> VAR=`prog`
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了
<nyfair> just try ``
<palomino|working> np
<Meowoo> 谢了 palomino|working nyfair
 * palomino|working momo Meowoo 
<nyfair> 对了，那我也问下，单引号和双引号的区别是
<palomino|working> 好象是某个引号里$xx变量不替换?
<Meowoo> 这个我知道，单引号里面可以套双引号
<palomino|working> 但我忘了是哪个- -
<nyfair> 别告诉我单引号里能用双引号，双引号里能用单引号
<Meowoo> 呵呵
<Meowoo> 我是这么用额
<palomino|working> 嗯,单引号里的不替换
<palomino|working> echo '$A'
<palomino|working> $A
<palomino|working> echo "$A"
<palomino|working> 123
<nyfair> 哦，谢谢。那换个语言呢，比如python javascript之流
<palomino|working> ...不会
<Meowoo> nyfair, 有个函数的
<Meowoo> v开头的
<Meowoo> 忘了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac748748 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac750952 这个综艺节目没人看么
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 绝对不会射的男人 vs 绝对让你射的男人 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Meowoo> 可以将字符串当语句看
<palomino|working> eval?
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我记错了，是 eval
<Meowoo> e开头
<nyfair> 嗯，eval
<palomino|working> 这个拓也君开微博了.. nyfair
<palomino|working> 还有个下半场，绝对不会高潮的女人vs绝对会高潮的按摩棒。。 nyfair
<nyfair> palomino|working: takuya? 不关我事，我又不腐
<nyfair> palomino|working: 下半场链接我都发了啊
<palomino|working> 应该让拓也君和按摩棒决个冠军出来
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 13.04 开机无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446374 Code: fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: clean, 70450/1228800 files, 493680/4913152 blocks /dev/sda1: clean, 262/124496 files, 45757/248832 blocks  * Starting Uncomplicated firewall[74G&#91
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<mk3548208> nyfair, javascript与python单双引号都表示字符串，没什么区别
<imtxc> nyfair: 单引号比双引号更强
<mk3548208> nyfair, 没有shell这样的替换用法
<nyfair> imtxc: 强在哪里？
<imtxc> nyfair: 分别试试  A=2; echo '$A' 和 A=2; echo "$A"
<nyfair> imtxc: windows，试不了
<nyfair> imtxc: 你贴结果啦
<imtxc> nyfair: 单引号是全引用
<imtxc> nyfair: 前面一句会输出 $A  后面一句输出 2
<nyfair> imtxc: 不加引号输出什么？
<imtxc> nyfair: 当然是 2
<iOpera> 破kk，去看贴
<iOpera> 都不在了？
<imtxc> iOpera: 自己发出来。。
<Meowoo> 谢了，886
<iOpera> imtxc: 啥
<imtxc> iOpera: 乃的新帖子啊
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点.
<iOpera> 旧的。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=177&t=446357
<^k^> iOpera ⇪ ti: 没root的手机的 “Internet 传输”，建立Reverse-Tethering高速连接 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  16:05 
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • gtk窗口关闭问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446375 在主程序里打开了一个子窗口,怎么实现当我的鼠标在这个窗口的范围之外进行了press_event,这个窗口就关闭? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Earplayer — 2013-07-26 15:57
<iOpera> 关键是如何启动这模式，不让手机去管理。
<Meowoo> 对于将 json 数据转换为 shell 的变量，谁有啥构思
<Meowoo> { "name":"aaa","value":123 }
<Meowoo> 转换为 name=aaa, value=123
<Meowoo> 但提取值不提取 名字也可以
<Meowoo> 要用 正则来 处理语法？
<Guest92287> > JSON.parse { "name":"aaa","value":123 }
<Meowoo> shell
<Meowoo> shell脚本
<^k^> Guest92287:#<SyntaxError: (eval):1: syntax error, unexpected ':', expecting '}' JSON.parse { "name":"aaa","value":123 } ^ (eval):1: syntax error, unexpected ',', expecting '}' JSON.parse { "name":"aaa","value":123 } ^ (eval):1: syntax error, unexpected ':', expecting '}' JSON.parse { "name":"aaa","value":123 } ^>
<Meowoo> 是将 json数据转换到shell脚本的变量
<nyfair> 用ini
<Meowoo> ini?
<iOpera> 有层次的数据，多半要专门的模块来处理转换。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> nyfair, http://ajdiaz.wordpress.com/2008/02/09/bash-ini-parser/ 指的是这个么？
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ bash ini parser | /var/log/ajdiaz
<imtxc> .....
<abc_> Meowoo, 链接被墙了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我上 vpn 的
<Meowoo> 专门模块，是我要自己专门处理，然后返回给 shell 么？
<Meowoo> shell现在也有函数，对象了？
<iOpera> Meowoo: http://blog.csdn.net/fireroll/article/details/8635831
<^k^> iOpera ⇪ ti: Perl解析JSON数据精解 - 北雨南萍 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<iOpera> 如果是没层次的数据，一行map就够了。
<Meowoo> function cfg.parser () { ...} shell 也有酱紫的了？
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> 谁给推荐个便宜又大牌的游戏手柄？
<iOpera> 处理数据，哪里轮到shell
<imtxc> 玩 KOF97 ....
<iOpera> imtxc: 我有，退你
<Meowoo> 那个是 perl 额
<imtxc> iOpera: 退？
<iOpera> 记得是国内最大的品牌
<Meowoo> 没有纯 shell 脚本的么
<iOpera> Meowoo: 你系统里面没perl?
<imtxc> iOpera: 小霸王？
<iOpera> imtxc: 不是
<adugeek> 请问有人熟悉 IPTABLES 么～～i need help
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 就是说 shell 很难做到这个了？ 那我自个想
<Meowoo> 谢了 iOpera
<imtxc> iOpera: 不太清楚这个，打算弄一个了周末玩游戏用。。。
<iOpera> 啥游戏
<Meowoo> 如果用 shell 可能要动用正则，自己来分析了
<iOpera> shell用正则，找麻烦嘛
<Meowoo> 是额
<iOpera> 必须shell?
<nyfair> imtxc: 玩97买手柄干嘛，摇杆啊
<iOpera> 那你可以cut/sed组合处理
<imtxc> nyfair: 摇杆是什么？
<Meowoo> 所以说纯 shell 很难了
<iOpera> kof97?
<Meowoo> 额
<nyfair> imtxc: 就是街机房里那种
<Meowoo> 谢了。不是很重要，慢慢想。谢了 iOpera , nyfair
<Meowoo> 下了
<iOpera> shell只是一种粘合语言，负责调用其他语言。
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> nyfair: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=19224608528&spm=a230r.1.14.4.lDeZPL&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 迪龙 街机摇杆 电脑游戏摇杆 无延迟 送光盘 按键 支持双打 拳皇-tmall.com天猫
<iOpera> nyfair: 妹子还玩街机？
<imtxc> nyfair: 这种么
<imtxc> nyfair: 这个太大，我是蚁族，搬家的话不方便
<iOpera> imtxc: 额，这个比我家的大
<imtxc> iOpera: 你的也是摇杆？
<iOpera> 50退你吧。我的正好小些。
<nyfair> imtxc: 整个天朝stg能和我同档次的1只手就能数过来
<imtxc> nyfair: ....
<iOpera> stg是啥
<imtxc> iOpera: 你的什么型号啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 别买那种，精度很差的
<iOpera> 现在不记得嘛
<imtxc> nyfair: 那买那种
<imtxc> nyfair: 有时还有玩玩极品飞车啥的啊。。。
<nyfair> 三和原装的，自己组装
<iOpera> imtxc: 你直接买了 nyfair回家
<imtxc> nyfair: 不要太贵的
<huntxu> nyfair: stg 是啥
<imtxc> nyfair: 三和的都得 400左右了
<nyfair> imtxc: 那你还不如用键盘
<iOpera> 妹子牛皮吹得。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 所以嘛，我要手柄， 因为我要躺着玩
<nyfair> imtxc: 再垃圾的键盘也比手柄好用
<iOpera> huntxu: 就是雷电那些。
<imtxc> nyfair: 不是吧。。。。
<nyfair> 手柄玩stg伤手
<nyfair> 玩格斗更伤
<imtxc> iOpera: 你的是哪种，也是摇杆的么
<iOpera> 回家才看到型号
<iOpera> 说了是摇杆，有反馈
<nyfair> iOpera: 你要觉得我吹牛，不如下个游聚双打呗
<imtxc> iOpera: 好
<void1> nyfair, 你玩什么的？
<nyfair> cave 东方
<iOpera> nyfair: 我找以前隔壁是小孩子，就搞定你了。
<nyfair> iOpera: 玩什么
<iOpera> 现在街机有啥，都可以。别人一个币，玩一下午。
<void1> 以前彩京的玩过吗
<nyfair> 没
<void1> ...
<void1> 看来年代不同
<nyfair> 1945属于老一代的人了
<iOpera> 彩京，同学有一个高手
<huntxu> nyfair: iOpera 不會空戰類游戲
<nyfair> iOpera: 1命2周目？
<huntxu> iOpera: 你的同學都是我們的叔叔
<void1> 但是我不觉得到现在为止有什么stg超越了1945iii
<iOpera> 啥。 nyfair
 * huntxu 永遠閃不過敵方的子彈。。。
<iOpera> huntxu: 。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 天朝前五这个有点吹了吧
<nyfair> iOpera: 就是1币通关两次
 * iOpera 回忆做梦都蛮屏幕的飞机的时代。
<huntxu> nyfair: 玩完一次還能再來一次？
<iOpera> nyfair: 别人小孩子，去玩，老板送钱。让他到隔壁去玩。 lol
<nyfair> 当然可以
<void1> huntxu, stg都是2周目的
<huntxu> void1: 不懂 >.<
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • WD My Passport linux 下打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446378 有个密码索的，在linux下无用。 xp下解锁后，再重启到linux下后就能打开。 求直接在linux能直接打开方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingwu77 — 2013-07-26 16:40
<nyfair> 你家隔壁小孩能过1周我觉得没问题，但是2周目能不能过第一关我觉得都没戏
<abc_> ……
<iOpera> 估计 nyfair 是近视。玩那种东西的，差不多都是。迟早
<adugeek> 请问有人对 iptables熟悉么～～～我需要实现：   只允许访问某个域名 ，其他的域名全部屏蔽 ～有没人能指导下呢～感谢
<iOpera> adugeek: iptables不管域名吧
<iOpera> 你这是hosts的事情
<iMadper> iOpera: 抱抱
<iOpera> iMadper: 有好玩的没。
<iMadper> iOpera: 没...
<nyfair> 都玩到geek难度了，当然要高贵冷艳啦。一个游戏全世界就只有2个人能通关，或者压根没人能过，能见到最终boss当然也能拿出来炫耀
<iOpera> 我崽崽要过生日了。你送点啥不。 iMadper
<iMadper> iOpera: ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<iOpera> nyfair: 。。。啥游戏。别说是续币过的。
<imtxc> iMadper iOpera ....
<iOpera> imtxc: 你送点不。
<nyfair> iOpera: 续币根本进不了2周
 * imtxc 点仔仔 cc iOpera
<iOpera> 。
<void1> 哪一作？
 * iMadper o(#￣▽￣)==O))￣▽￣")o  imtxc 
<iOpera> 下次谁去拜访下这么牛皮的妹子。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是个啥表情
 * iMadper ( ￣ ▽￣)o╭╯☆#╰ _─﹏─)╯  imtxc 
<nyfair> 怒首领蜂 最大往生
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你去吧。
<iMadper> iOpera: 会打游戏, 没必要去拜访吧... 脱衣舞跳得好, 我就去.
<iOpera> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我喜欢脱衣服快的
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣没情趣!
 * nyfair 牛皮吹得纹丝不动
<imtxc> iMadper: 渣， lisp 写好了没
<iMadper> 没写
<abc_> 各种神表情，都哪整的啊？
<void1> 新作在哪个机房里有啊？
<iOpera> 我记住你的ip了。下次去找你。
<iMadper> schedule 满了.
<nyfair> iMadper: 渣， lisp 写好了没
<nyfair> [16:50] iMadper: 没写
<nyfair> [16:50] abc_: 各种神表情，都哪整的啊？
<nyfair> [16:50] void1: 新作在哪个机房里有啊？
<nyfair> void1: 魔都烈火
<nyfair> ...
<iOpera> 。
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求大牛推荐相关的Linux社区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446379 感觉我们Ubuntu中文论坛人有点少，想到其他社区同时混混。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haoaina521 — 2013-07-26 16:44
<iOpera> 紧张了。lol
<void1> 估计只有烈火有...
<imtxc> iMadper: ..
<imtxc> nyfair: ...
<iMadper> nyfair: 啥意思?
<nyfair> f**k ^k^
<iOpera> 我说去找她，她紧张。
<iOpera> 正常反应。
<imtxc> iOpera: 让你吓成这样了
<iOpera> 不是吓。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 为啥紧张你?
<iOpera> 你想啊
<iMadper> iOpera: 一定是你恶贯满盈....
<iOpera> momo iMadper' pp
<imtxc> iOpera: 说去找人，就吓的妹子抖成这样了
<iMadper> iOpera: 所以大家闻风丧胆...
<iOpera> nnnd
<iOpera> 下班下班
<huntxu> iMadper: 學霸你好
<iOpera> 记得送礼。
<iOpera> 要不都踢了。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你才是学霸, 你们全家都是学霸
<abc_> 上班irc  生活真幸福
<huntxu> 神刷完irc之後就下班了
<huntxu> 我也要這樣的工作。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 嫁给神, 一切都解决了.
<abc_> 下次要问神什么职业
<iMadper> huntxu: 快去吧.
<iMadper> ab
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<void1> nyfair, 我以前在小世界玩的比较多，现在估计也就烈火和正阳还开着吧...
<iMadper> abc_: 神是职业吹水的.
<abc_> iMadper, 是不是啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 其实是抠脚大汉？
<iMadper> nyfair: 你说我?
<abc_> 这么像真的
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, 差不多.
<nyfair> iMadper: 没啊，eexpress呢
<iMadper> nyfair: ee呀? 下班走人了
<nyfair> iMadper: 他是抠脚大汉？
<abc_> 这是时差吗？？？下班。。。
<iMadper> nyfair: 什么叫做抠脚大汉?
 * iMadper 差点把抠脚打成咬.... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 口角
<huntxu> iMadper: 輸入法是人類心靈的窗戶
<nyfair> ^k^: 抠脚大汉是什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 直接空格上屏
<abc_>  
<iMadper> g 抠脚大汉
<abc_> 咬
<^k^> iMadper: 抠脚大汉 2013年2月25日 |...| |抠脚大汉|在ACG次文化中可以看做是一个行为用语和语言习惯。 |...| 在ACG次文化中 ，|抠脚大汉|是指那些在网络上扮作萌妹子，引发众人的围观，然后 |...|
<iMadper> nyfair: 那ee不是.
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> nyfair: ee不会扮成萌妹子吧?!
<abc_> ^k^, 咬是什么？
<iMadper> g 咬
<nyfair> g 人参娘
<^k^> iMadper: 咬 Translation for &#39;|咬|&#39; in the free Chinese-English dictionary and many other English translations.
<nyfair> abc_: 去看看那个胆固醇的takuya，你就知道了
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 运行java出现Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessExceptio http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446380 在ubuntu上不能运行一个jar文件错误代码如下： Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:207) at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:535) at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.ja
<^k^> va:420) at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(JFrame.java:218)<
<abc_> nyfair, who is takuya
<imtxc> iMadper: C-h k 只能看当前有效的键绑定么
<nyfair> g 胆固醇的takuya
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<^k^> nyfair: 胆固醇的takuya 噴笑 . by MashSee More. Photo: 絕對讓你射的男人-|膽固醇的Takuya| V.S 絕對不會 · Like · Comment · Share · 一個情色網站 shared 未定義的雜繪區帶&#39;s photo.
<abc_> 好吧
<abc_> 跪安了
<abc_> sh?t
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<imtxc> iMadper: org mode  <2013-07-28 Sun +1w> 这样的时间戳，怎么快速的输入呢
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  17:04 
<iMadper> imtxc: C-c .  然后手动修改一下
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我现在是 C-c C-s 之后，手动改的
<freeflying> huntxu: 我连wifi都没要
<iMadper> imtxc: 差不多.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一样.
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  17:04 
<imtxc> iMadper: +1w 这个只能手动改么
<huntxu> freeflying: 對的，我也去掉了
<huntxu> freeflying: bridge模塊也去掉了
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是手动修改, 至于是不是只能, 我就不知到了
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，好在这种需求不是太多
<freeflying> huntxu: ovs的bridge能用了
<freeflying> ?
<freeflying> huntxu: 代替openwrt里的bridge
<huntxu> freeflying: 不是啊，直接用
<huntxu> freeflying: 根本不需要bridge模塊啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 那个bridge我这里咋去不掉呢
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙，在公路上跑舒服很多啊
<freeflying> 沥青路面很适合跑步
<huntxu> freeflying: 有依賴麽
<huntxu> freeflying: 你內存多大那個機器
<freeflying> huntxu: 64M RAM
<freeflying> 32M flash
<huntxu> freeflying: 好多空間 >.<
<imtxc> iMadper: 才发现大部分命令菜单里面就有，以前不懂事，把 emacs 的菜单关了。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 偶只有32M+4M
<imtxc> freeflying: 好奢华的配置
<imtxc> 4M+32M+4G
<nyfair> 你们为什么都这么屌？
<imtxc> nyfair: 妹子，你等着神去收拾你
<iMadper> imtxc: tool-bar 关掉. menu-bar 留着
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，我在考虑要不开 tab bar
<iMadper> imtxc: 没用.
<iMadper> imtxc: ido-mode 就够了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样在ubantu下装fortran和mathematica http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446381 本人新手，求各位大神怎样在ubantu下装fortran和mathematica，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gkldwsq — 2013-07-26 17:14
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩 ido + smex 很赞
<huntxu> imtxc: 你那個4G是啥
<imtxc> huntxu: USB
<huntxu> imtxc: =.=
<earman> hello
<abc_> earman, hi
<^k^> earman:点点点.  17:28 
<earman> 很久都没说什么重点了
<abc_> good-bye everyone
<iMadper> imtxc_away: check /banlist
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 都放出来了呀
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 里通过wine 安装IE和Ms office 版本最高是多少现在？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446382 如题--有次安装ie6显示下载网站被封，也能把windows下的安装程序拷到ubuntu里用吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dudulong2013 — 2013-07-26 17:27
<jack123> :/list
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 有什么开源的语音识别系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446383 如题，求网址。 最好这里可以上。 打算做一个语音识别器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2013-07-26 17:59
<jusss> palomino|working: 有什么游戏是用cuda的，linux
<jusss> palomino|working: 就是会用到n卡
<suarc> yahoo邮箱进不去。
<suarc> 一直提示更换浏览器，而我用的就是firefox
<suarc> 哪位大哥知道怎么弄啊
<alpha080> 清零cookies 或者 启用javascript
<suarc> 终于搞定了
<suarc> 在手机上安装了yahoo邮箱app
<suarc> 我了个去
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23452097
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: BBC News - Chinese firm Huawei controls net filter praised by PM
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 脚本语言:Python/Php/Perl？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446386 Python/Php/Perl 1.它们都是linux系统下的脚本语言？ 2.它们的语法有什么区别？ 3.它们三者，哪个最流行，哪个最容易？ 4.它们在网站设计，都用些什么数据库？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-26 19:16&lt
<abc34324> 这是中文频道啊？
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 基渣
<imtxc> roylez_: 基席
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 买到了好玩的限量版本东西哈。 http://www.dfdaily.com/html/3/2013/7/26/1040684.shtml
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 英雄钢笔被指山寨德国名牌 -大都会-东方早报网
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 英雄100那个钢笔怎么样
<abc34324> 你们。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  我没有啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 打算买一个圆一下小时候的梦想
<jiero> imtxc: 我只有2支616，1支329，1支310B
<imtxc> 616 这货要两支做什么
<jiero> imtxc: 我所有的都是一起。
<jiero> imtxc: 捡到的
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> 算是吧。
<abc34324> 请问直接把UBUNTU光盘上的文件复制到硬盘上，可以用吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 从长辈那里拿的，他们都不用了
<jiero> imtxc: 我妈有，放在盒子里
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> abc34324: 当然不能
<abc34324> 那怎么搞？
<imtxc> abc34324: 装系统啊
<imtxc> abc34324: 或者弄个 live usb
<imtxc> jiero: 我也特别喜欢收集文具
<abc34324> u盘装我会搞，硬盘装不会搞了
<imtxc> abc34324: 进去 live usb ，然后装系统
<imtxc> jiero: 我闲置的笔记本也好多。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我小时候曾经收集300多种橡皮，后来发现。种类太多了。。。我都认不出了。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 反正我在路边看见卖笔或者笔记本的，总会买一样。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你太有钱了
<jiero> imtxc: 笔记本多么贵啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 都是几块的
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> jiero: 我会挑便宜的买啊
<jiero> imtxc:。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 话说。我想开公司，需要人。
<abc34324> 搞个boot目录，里面放kernel 和 initramdisk ，再装个grub2就能启动了啊？
<imtxc> jiero: 需要做什么的
<jiero> imtxc: 所以最近收集文具，要用。
<imtxc> jiero: 你打算开什么公司
<jiero> imtxc: 需要做html5程序的和设计师。
<jiero> imtxc: 开会的公司。专门开会的！
<imtxc> jiero: 擦，你才是真豪
<jiero> imtxc: 我豪啥。主席放在银行里省钱的钱都是我几十倍。
<imtxc> jiero: 那你也有几百W 了啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我总共才1万，算上我的各种设备
<imtxc> jiero: 我给你按主席的钱的 1/100 算的啊
<roylez_> imtxc: 啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 主席生零用钱的钱。
<roylez_> imtxc: 你要给我钱？
<jiero> imtxc: 给钱吧。
<imtxc> jiero roylez_ 别闹
<imtxc> roylez_: 来个视频
<jiero> roylez_ 买到了好玩的限量版本东西哈。 http://www.dfdaily.com/html/3/2013/7/26/1040684.shtml
<roylez_> imtxc: 你妹
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez_ 那东西已经下架了，你猜会涨价么？
<roylez_> jiero: 不会
<roylez_> jiero: LAMY自己都混不下去，靠咬人过日子
<jiero> roylez_ 英雄也是哈。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • an error occurred while mounting /boot/efi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446387 安装了好几次. 各种版本. 13.04 再次装上后,启动后发生这个问题 an error occurred while mounting /boot/efi 统计信息: 发表于 由 rocli — 2013-07-26 19:36
<abinex> 推荐大家看一部纪录片
<abinex> 1920年拍摄的纪录片
<imtxc> roylez_: 有好片么
<roylez_> imtxc:
<roylez_> imtxc: 没
<jiero> roylez_ 不过送一瓶派克墨水。上海派克公司生产的标准墨水。
<abinex> 北方的纳努克
<roylez_> jiero: 有毛意思
<abinex> jiero: 应该是英雄的炭素墨水出名啊
<abinex> 记得有一种兰黑色的
<abinex> roylez 你有两个机子？
<imtxc> jiero: 用什么方法防止USB数据线、耳塞插头这些东西的氧化
<abinex> roylez整天看见 你挂在上面
<imtxc> abinex: 主席家的机器，和 ibm 家的一样多
<jiero> roylez_ 上海的喜欢墨水么。
<abinex> imtxc: 镀金
<abinex> 是最好的方法了，
<abinex> 关于防止接口氧化
<abinex> 选用镀金的接口
<abinex> imtxc: 或者把你的数据线放在干燥的地方
<jiero> imtxc: 金的，怎么会氧化？
<abinex> jiero: 关键是有很多接口都是铁皮的
<abinex> 所以很容易氧化了
<imtxc> ji
<abinex> 一些比较贵的配件可能会用上镀金的接口
<jiero> abinex: 我不知道啊。没想过。对氧化怎么解决真不知道。
<imtxc> jiero: 镀金掉了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<abinex> 另外一种就是烤蓝
<CyrusYzGTt> 接口就用水
<abinex> 类似阳极氧化铝的上色工艺
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 等下去买沙梨才行
<abinex> 买10斤
<abinex> NND
<abinex> 买回来，啃
<jiero> imtxc: 问 iMadper
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 你骗人， 说f19要用 3.10 3.11 内核，怎么现在还在 3.9.9-xxx 升级
<imtxc> iMadper: 耳塞街头怎么防氧化
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt:  他还没测试完啊
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ..
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: f19的git-dev tree确实已经merge了3.10.1了.
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不过还没测完, 所以不能给你们放出来.
<iMadper> imtxc: 没办法的.
<jiero> imtxc:
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ ..我一直开着 update-testing repo ..
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269351
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 男人没钱是垃圾，结婚就是一场《巨额交配》 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 都没放出去, 你开啥也没用.
<jiero> roylez_
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ , ,
<iMadper> roylez_: 这是你的心路历程?
<roylez_> iMadper: 没了
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739546
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 有史以来最好听的翻唱版本《十年》。灵魂在颤抖啊！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<abinex> roylez 男人有钱就是坏
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> roylez 多少是钱？
<roylez_> jiero: 99999999
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ fedora 不是 redhat的白鼠么？
<roylez_> iMadper: 今天看到一辆玛莎拉蒂 沪L99999
 * jiero 抱着 roylez_ 哭一次。。。
<iMadper> roylez_: 你当时手里有板砖吗?
 * iMadper sigh... 只能望洋兴叹呀...
<abinex> roylez 男人有钱就是坏，女人才人见人爱
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 是的, 但是, 我们没打算杀死每一只小白鼠...
<roylez_> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> roylez_: 可惜了.
<iMadper> roylez_: 你本来有个为民除害的机会的
<roylez_> iMadper: 周围的车子很自觉的躲着它
<roylez_> iMadper: 蹭不起
<iMadper> roylez_: 车内有人, 就砸人, 车内没人, 就砸车.
<jiero> iMadper:  RH有参加垂直马拉松的么？
<iMadper> jiero: 有吧
<iMadper> jiero: 那天看eng-china 在讨论了
<iMadper> jiero: 不过, 伤膝盖吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 其实，我是这样打算的，如果 fedora像我很早之前用的redflag 用坏电脑，就换电脑换 debian用
<jiero> iMadper: 多么神奇啊。。。跑82层。应该用弹簧鞋
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我帮你弄坏好不好?
<iMadper> jiero: 应该学蜘蛛侠.
<jiero> iMadper: 其实膝盖就是用的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 不好，我自己炒了自己鱿鱼，生活拮据了
<jiero> iMadper: 就看你想早用还是晚用了
<iMadper> jiero: 当然想长期都能使用了.
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 你换工作没?
<jiero> iMadper: 为什么，那时候能用，也未必跑得动了。
<iMadper> jiero: 但是能走呀
<roylez_> iMadper: 没找到
<jiero> iMadper: 走路还用膝盖？
<jiero> iMadper: 你们走路膝盖需要弯曲的么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 孙膑能走路不?
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧。平时我都是正步走
<iMadper> roylez_: 来帽帽吧
<imtxc> jiero: 正步也要用膝盖
<roylez_> iMadper: 丫光说有毛用
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。只是用来连接
<iMadper> roylez_: 等我给你找jd
<jiero> roylez_ 恨透18m了么。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> roylez_: https://internal-redhat.icims.com/jobs/38938/job?mode=view
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Associate Job Portal - Senior Software Maintenance Engineer
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我打出来了信心符文之语，
<Pudge> iMadper: 终于让我看到了打通地狱的希望
<iMadper> Pudge: 干嘛的?
<iMadper> Pudge: 能吃吗?
<Pudge> ；
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，弓--信心， 没听过？
<Pudge> iMadper: 弓马最顶级的弓啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 4符文才能弄出来的
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧.... ....
<iMadper> Pudge: 你要打到地域难度?
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 真有耐心..
<Pudge> 本来我进地狱，600攻击，打小怪跟打一堆boss似的，巨吃力
<Pudge> iMadper: 我早进地狱了，都玩了3天了
<imtxc> 。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 连第一幕滴关都过不去，
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 你们两个都进地狱。。？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 玩啥？
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你会先于我进地狱的.
<imtxc_erc> test
<^k^> imtxc_erc:点点点.  20:23 
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 嗯，
<iMadper> imtxc_erc: erc不好用.
<imtxc_erc> iMadper: 辣你用啥 irc 客户端
<iMadper> imtxc_erc: 作为一个emacser, 我都觉得erc不好用.
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在突然就牛逼了， 直接2600+ 的攻击，外带无视防御，33% 压碎性地攻击，15% 撕裂伤口
<imtxc_erc> iMadper: 我看你用的 mIrc
<iMadper> imtxc_erc: 我用erc.
<iMadper> imtxc_erc: 因为, 公司里面也用irc沟通
<iMadper> imtxc_erc: 怎么看到的?
<Pudge> iMadper: 打boss跟打小怪一样轻松
<iMadper> Pudge: 得了吧, 小怪你也打不过
<iMadper> Pudge: 不信你先去把 imtxc_erc 打了
<imtxc_erc> iMadper: 看错了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc_erc> iMadper: CTCP 显示是 ERC
<Pudge> iMadper: 我看出来了，你是低端玩家。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我觉得 imtxc_erc 想打 eat
<imtxc_erc> iMadper: 确实没有 weechat 好用
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 我之前只玩法师, 德鲁伊
<iMadper> Pudge: 你才是高玩
<iMadper> Pudge: 高玩哥, 你好.
<iMadper> Pudge: 睾丸割 你好.
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。不说了，继续通地狱
<imtxc_erc> iMadper: 别吹水了，快加班给我配置好 mu4e 吧...
<iMadper> imtxc_erc: 干活呢
<imtxc_erc> iMadper: ....
<imtxc_erc> tag 全是 work 啊
<imtxc_erc> 现在是 home 啊。。。
<imtxc_erc> 不冲突啊
<iMadper> imtxc_erc: 扯淡, work的能不完成?!
<CyrusYzGTt> 地狱不满，誓不创世 —— 创世神追忆录
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，那我继续等。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 网络小说真好看
<tenzu> 无聊了
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好。
<jiero> tenzu: 孩子怎么无聊了？
<jiero> roylez_ 终于有明目张胆卖二手之类的厂商了， http://www.amazon.cn/b/ref=sv__img?ie=UTF8&me=A1YA2X4ZXSCYXR&node=134859071
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Z实惠 @ 亚马逊中国
<tenzu> jiero: 小孩子要睡觉了，然后我在等着洗澡
<jiero> tenzu: 呃。不明所以哈。
<tenzu> jiero: 有家用路由器推荐么？
<jiero> tenzu: 呃。前几天看到新品的d-link 616 似乎号称低辐射。
<jiero> tenzu: http://www.etao.com/go/act/sale/dlink/newproducts.php?spm=1002.1.15.133.sW9xwA
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ d-link新品首发
<tenzu> jiero: 似乎也不贵
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<jiero> tenzu: 觉得d-link多数可以信赖，质量稳定性高。
<tenzu> jiero: 上次阿当卖给我那个dlink就不错
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 给别人用了么。
<tenzu> jiero: 现在在家用，不过我办公室缺一个
<jiero> tenzu: 很多更便宜的——办公室够了。我以为你家用呢。
<tenzu> jiero: 我想给家里买一个，把现在家里用的拿去办公室
<jiero> tenzu: 嗯
 * stardiviner 请问在IT通讯类的公司做销售工作怎么样？
<jiero> stardiviner: 。星星
<jiero> stardiviner: 好象是入门的好工作
<stardiviner> jiero: 入门的好工作？不明白
<stardiviner> jiero: 这里的入门是啥意思？
<jiero> stardiviner: 对你来说，你应该不会在那个岗位待久吧。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 好吧我个人猜测。
<stardiviner> jiero: 计划上确实不打算干销售干很久。
<stardiviner> jiero: 话说这种给IT公司干销售的工作好么？说说你的想法吧？
<jiero> stardiviner 电信么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 问有经验的人吧—— MeaCulpa
<stardiviner> jiero: 目前未知，正在找。
<stardiviner> jiero: meaculpa干过？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更换cinnamon桌面程序的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446388 gnome鼠标悬停就可以修改菜单热键 这个cinnamon桌面我找不到修改方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-07-26 20:57
<stardiviner> jiero: 他以前干的是什么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 好象是 hp 的销售 -
<stardiviner> jiero: thanks。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。什么。
<jiero> stardiviner: 其实你该做个bot，白天问这个~
<jiero> 然后收集
<stardiviner> jiero: 也对哦。貌似白天人很少啊。说话的人不多。
<jiero> 夜里人少，说的不多
<stardiviner> jiero: 明天白天问问。我也就是想了解下大概。先决定大方向。然后搜索就方便多了。我没啥专业技能。所以销售明显适合我，销售虽然需要一些能力，但是我觉得我还是可以的。
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<jiero> stardiviner: 。恩。然后你可以朝着咨询师或者技术面努力。
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐乐乐你帮帮 stardiviner 这小家伙
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的，咨询师和技术销售方面的发展。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你要干啥
<roylez_> stardiviner: 不咋滴啊，这个时候，销售不好过啊
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我想做IT公司方面的销售。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 为啥要做销售
<stardiviner> roylez_: 为啥？
<stardiviner> adam8157: 因为没啥专业技能。。。。唯有头脑还行。。。。说话不错。。。
<roylez_> stardiviner: 经济不好，没人买东西
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你为人处事很圆滑?
<stardiviner> roylez_: 嗯，大条件下确实是这情况。不过其他也找不到比较合适的职业。。
 * jiero 感觉 star
<jiero> 是滑里带刺。。。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 不圆滑，唯独说话还不错，不是那种善于交际的那种。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是么？你是这种感觉？
<adam8157> stardiviner: 不善于交际不圆滑怎么能当销售....
<stardiviner> adam8157: 这样啊。真是悲剧了
<jiero> stardiviner: 我说的是你如果干销售的话。
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈，应该不会吧，我基本职业规则还是守的，不会带刺的。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你这是在求职? 之前没工作过?
<stardiviner> roylez_:  adam8157 假如要干IT公司的销售，有什么情况是要注意的么？还是销售都需要处事圆滑？我觉得这个学习我应该可以。
<jiero> stardiviner: 恩，我用词不准，感觉你会有些不顺畅的意思。2周前我也被销售岗了一下。结果成了客户向导了。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 是的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 帮客户问了3个让经理全场广播的问题。
<jiero> stardiviner: 大概是场内唯一。
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子的 senior engineer 多少米？
<stardiviner> jiero: 啥情况？说说？
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你应该找自己适合的工作, 而不是说我啥也不会去做销售好了. 销售技能不见得比技术低, 尤其想赚钱更难
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你应该找自己适合的工作, 而不是说我啥也不会去做销售好了. 销售技能不见得比技术低, 尤其想赚大钱更难
<adam8157> roylez_: 只知道帝都的, 你要去au了? 去了当manager招我!!!!!!!!
<roylez_> adam8157: 滚
<roylez_> adam8157: https://internal-redhat.icims.com/jobs/39430/senior-technical-support-engineer---storage/job
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Associate Job Portal - Senior Technical Support Engineer - Storage
<adam8157> roylez_: GSS的啊
<stardiviner> adam8157: 这样啊，但是我发现自己没啥特长啊，专业技能，无。其他工作需要技能的，干不了。要么做流水线生产工了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 滚回来了啊。
<roylez_> adam8157: 少废话啊
<adam8157> stardiviner: 怎么可能, 我一直觉得你很厉害, 我只是在说你择业的心态不好
<stardiviner> adam8157: 啊？不会吧？难道我低估我自己了。。。。。你说的对，我这样的心态不对。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 绝对低估了
<jiero> stardiviner: 到大城市去找工作吧。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 这个让我想起我两次低估的情形，中考和高考。。。。一次低估了100分，一次低估了60多分。。。不行，我忘记经验教训了，我得重新自我评估，找找自己有什么擅长的。
<stardiviner> jiero: 嗯，是的，我在上海，南京，苏州之类的地方找。上海据说很拥挤，我最看好的是苏州。
 * adam8157 高考高估了三十分, 妈蛋
<stardiviner> adam8157: 高估对我来说很难，我做事考虑想来很保守，做最低打算。
<value> 安装好Bind后，怎么从8.8.8.8服务器上把DNS数据同步下来啊 ？
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我觉得我这也是一种坏习惯。很难改了。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你没工作经验, 盲人摸象可以理解
<stardiviner> jiero: 忘记了，你在哪儿来着？
<jiero> stardiviner: 山东潍坊。巨小的地方。100万人的城市。各项科技水平山东倒数3名之内。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 是的。所以我问了好多人。不过总归只是听说，还是要自己体会的。不过打算多问一点，对于第一次找工作稍微有利点。
<jiero> adam8157: 潍坊比威海都弱多了
<adam8157> jiero: 笑而不语
<stardiviner> jiero: 这么夸张？估计和我家这边水平差不多了，
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 因为各项服务业太弱了，现在我妈在的学校食堂都要改制了——从学校食堂变学校法人的有限责任公司，一下子潍坊就这样多出一队企业了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 这算不算神办法。
<adam8157> ...
<stardiviner> jiero: 我们这边的学校食堂，在我在的时候就改制了。对于学生的我来说，貌似没有啥大的变化。
<jiero> adam8157: 而且是一个食堂出一个，那学校就凭空出现了3个公司。
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 记得江苏和浙江都发达。
<stardiviner> jiero: 3个？这个也太多了吧。。。。这公司得多小啊。。。。
<Pudge> 国内大学食堂是最好的地方
<jiero> stardiviner: 我想买再生纸都只有 江浙沪皖包邮。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 厨房, 大厅, 收拾盘子的, 三个公司
<jiero> 到山东就要交50元运费。
<stardiviner> jiero: 嗯，浙江不错，江苏现在也很好。我一个同学在那里，问他，他说挺不错，我也考虑去江苏。
<jiero> adam8157: 不是啊。是3个独立的食堂。
<stardiviner> jiero: 快递服务不到啊。现在安徽也包括了啊？以前还不包括的呢。
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。江浙。
<jiero> stardiviner: 这些靠得近哈。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我们这里，以前所有快递都不到村子里的，现在申通，韵达都到了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不然来我们这边啊，我可以帮你介绍工作，只是我不喜欢在家附近工作，老是被家里人搞。
<jiero> stardiviner: 其实亚马逊想卖书给农村的话，还有办法，捐书——
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。我也是不好跑掉。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哈哈。
<jiero> stardiviner: 3个老人。
<stardiviner> jiero: 啥卖书？你被家里管着？
<stardiviner> jiero: 还真是，感叹下。
<jiero> stardiviner: 不是。我前几天想到的，如果和亚马逊联合一下，让捐书的人买纸质书寄送给需要捐赠的贫困地区。
<jiero> stardiviner: 就先给这些人kindle版本的预览。
<jiero> 等送到了，就取消掉。
<jiero> 如此。
<stardiviner> 我去问问我大学的同学，从他们那里了解下别人眼中的我，帮组我了解下别人是怎么看我的，然后想想自己适合什么。
<jiero> stardiviner: 周围人说我大概什么都不适合。
<jiero> stardiviner: 现在他们帮我找大学生孵化项目，自己创业了吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不错啊，可以设定一个最后期限，然后大家预订好了，亚马逊一块儿发货。
<stardiviner> jiero: 大学生孵化项目？是啥？你现在自己创业呢？
 * jiero 估计一下，大约有 ￥ 15000启动资金，然后雇一个人+￥1000，雇2个就够了那么 ￥17000的起始资金，
<adam8157> jiero: 土壕
<jiero> adam8157: 是 人民币。。。你才是土豪。
<jiero> adam8157: 我1年的积蓄才 1万
<jiero> adam8157: 当然如果我去干那些商业流的工作，大概年初就过了那个数。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你自己的积蓄？那孵化项目找好了么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 先找人吧。。。觉得找人最难了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 找员工还是合作伙伴？
<jiero> stardiviner: 员工也是合作伙伴。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是找程序员么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 至少需要个程序员。
<stardiviner> 热死了了，坐着都汗流下来。。。电扇不能一直吹，容易肚子发寒。
<stardiviner> jiero: 那就是肯定找和网络，电脑有关联，或者需要的孵化项目了？话说哪里有的找这种孵化项目啊？我好奇去看看。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你岂不是要找全能点的程序员了？
<jiero> stardiviner: 不，我只找html5的就够了。我觉得小公司，专一好些。
<jiero> stardiviner: 每个地方都有的可能
<stardiviner> jiero: js也需要了？那服务器怎么搞？直接买？
<stardiviner> jiero: 孵化项目，每个地方都有的可能？
<jiero> stardiviner: 其实服务器不是多么重要的吧——
<jiero> stardiviner: 会直接租。
<stardiviner> jiero: 虽然没弄过，不过要防止被黑吧。不是很严重的那种，还有流量消耗巨大这种问题之类的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 其实直接放gitcafe啥的也差不多。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 数据库呢？（貌似web都设计数据库，除非你只做前端）
<jiero> stardiviner: 不会很麻烦的吧。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不麻烦。
<stardiviner> jiero: 到也是，这种服务直接的也是不错的选择。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我真的不懂。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我准备，以实体开会为主要活动方式，线上产品，但是线下为主。
<stardiviner> jiero: 其实你应该找孵化项目和找人同时进行。这样有个互相考虑。毕竟两者是相关的。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不明白，具体点。
<stardiviner> jiero: 况且，孵化项目的人，肯定也对项目有所了解，你也会知道更多。
<jiero> stardiviner: 要赚钱，拉人拉关系。
<jiero> stardiviner: 反正我做的也没啥隐瞒的，这样拉我问心无愧。。。
 * jiero 否则心理就抵制。
<stardiviner> jiero: 拉人我不在行，不过，我想过这个，如果做销售做到一般水平，也能认识不少人了。就可以帮别人当作关系网了。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 从8.8.8.8服务器上同步DNS域名数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446390 安装好bind后，怎么从8.8.8.8服务器上把DNS域名数据同步下来啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liufangj1n — 2013-07-26 21:42
<jiero> stardiviner: 做销售就要能绕着扯同样地事情。
<stardiviner> jiero: 嗯，你知道淘宝刷交易么？这种实在称不上技术的技术，（至少二三流的小公司都这样），他们主要也是以客户的服务为主。
<stardiviner> jiero: 这个我倒是可以做到。
<jiero> stardiviner: 其实，做网站很赚钱，我妈认识个同事的孩子一直爆满生意
<jiero> stardiviner: 那你可以自己做哈。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我还读过一些心理学，像《影响力》这种之类的书。这些可以作为技巧。
<jiero> stardiviner: 其实。国内很不喜欢去分析，而是喜欢去猜想，去靠经验。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我一个亲戚哥哥一个人做这个，不过我不想做，没意思。还没做销售来得有趣和挑战性。
<stardiviner> jiero: 至于这种赚钱嘛，主要看客户多不多。自己的服务能叫到多少价格。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我想的就是开会赚钱哈，每周都活动。
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为国内的数据 绝大部分是假的 渗水的
<stardiviner> jiero: 其实，最主要的原因是，我没钱，而且在家里学了2年电脑后，家里不让我这样呆在家里了，我打算自己出去独立生活，打工先赚点钱，然后再等钱差不多了，再搞个小项目啥的。
<jusss> roylez_: 哈利波特不错呀，昨天今天一下看了4部，现在打算看第5部
<roylez_> jusss: 我都懒得看完
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯嗯。确实是，僵尸粉之类的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我也没钱。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> roylez_ 我电影实际只在影院里看了第一集哦，当时觉得那小姑娘挺可爱的
<stardiviner> jiero: 你不是有么？我有10000也像你这样去搞小项目了。不说赚大钱，但是搞第一桶金还是想的。
<jusss> roylez_: 这种魔幻题材电影不错，但是那个什么傻x的今年刚上映的什么傻x巨人捕手，光看预告就可以知道多恶心多垃圾的电影了，就跟那个什么饥饿游戏一样垃圾，幸亏我没看过饥饿游戏，看预告就知道它不是一般的脑残呀，还说要出第二部
<jiero> stardiviner: 1万元，现在注册要3万哈。
<jiero> stardiviner: 关键是1万元，我怎么发工资。我这种起始根本就赚不到钱。
 * jiero 自己可以不发工资。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 啊？注册公司要3万？真的假的？
<jusss> roylez_: 我在想哈利波特看完了，看致命弯道系列还是暮色
<jiero> stardiviner: 你该去找主席赚钱。。。他一个月就能赚1万+盈余
<stardiviner> jiero: 如果自己有技术，就人一起搞还勉强可以。10000也确实有点低，不过可以选择那些能快速出产品的idea。
<roylez_> jusss: 再吵我找人ban了你
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu无法ping通网关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446391 最近新装Ubuntu13（本地电脑，不是虚拟机），默认已经可以用无线上网，但是就无法ping通网关“192.168.1.1”，防火墙ufw已经关闭，Ubuntu主机可以ping这个网段的其他主机，请问各位大神，这是什么情况？ 怎么解决？ 统计
<^k^> 信息: 发表于 由 amdd — 2013-07-26 21:43
<jusss> roylez_: 突然发现系列电影都不错，能排7部的应该值得一看，出了那个星际迷航系列
 * jiero 发现自己没有 op 了哈。
<jiero> 吼吼吼
<stardiviner> jiero: 主席是工资就有这么高？还是也做其他的？
<jusss> roylez_: 电锯惊魂7部很不错
<jiero> stardiviner: 工资那不算高啊，上海啥都贵不是。
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
<liemehoc> 游牧有玩proxmark的
<jusss> roylez_: 电锯的导演今年要出潜伏2，可以一看
<jiero> stardiviner: 看我说错了，主席要灭了我
<stardiviner> jiero: 也对哦，不过吃馒头应该就很好了啊。我是对衣食住行相当不考究的那种人。我理发都是自己买理发器自己推的。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 呵呵，玩笑，玩笑。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。你能自己推？厉害啊。失传的技术。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 钢铁侠3,yify上还没出1080p的，可以再等等
<stardiviner> jiero: 很简单啊，理发器上面加一个推头，头发长度1.8cm.
<jusss> roylez_: 别的没有啥很期待的电影貌似，
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 你头发1.8cm？
 * jiero 的4cm。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是啊。
 * jiero 还记得拿头发逗小姑娘——烧，一秒内就烧完4cm
<liemehoc> jiero: 熟练以后对着镜子5分钟搞定
<jiero> liemehoc: 。。。后面怎么剪的？
<stardiviner> jiero: 我还用牙剪自己剪过，也不难。只能说像投篮，凭手感。
<liemehoc> jiero: 摸
<jiero> liemehoc: 双重？
<jiero> liemehoc: 我以为你用2重镜子呢。
<liemehoc> jiero: 不用这么麻烦
<stardiviner> jiero: 这个我也体验过，小时候把妈妈的前额的头发引燃了，好危险，好快的速度。
<stardiviner> jiero: 幸亏及时手按掉。
<stardiviner> jiero: 后面也照样推就行了。
<liemehoc> 我剪0.3的   一个半星期剪一次
<jiero> stardiviner liemehoc 真像剃胡刀。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不用看后面也知道怎么样，然后手一摸，就知道了
<jiero> liemehoc: 。。。你光头类么。。。
<jiero> 0.3 cm
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的啊。
<stardiviner> liemehoc: 0.3也太短了吧。。。。
<liemehoc> 还不用洗衣服   脱光了剪   剪完了洗澡
<stardiviner> 不行，不说了，找工作。。。。。自我思考。
<liemehoc> stardiviner: 习惯了
<liemehoc> stardiviner: 常年这个长度
<stardiviner> liemehoc: 不过如果头型不好看，剪光头会看起来很怪异的。
 * jiero 已经准备好了5支（可能10支）钢笔，大约100支各式笔，千张A4打印纸，激光打印机等等。
 * jiero 的设备贮备还在填充中。
<jiero> 期待捐赠
 * jiero 到处搜刮文具
<liemehoc> stardiviner: 头型还可以   近似球体
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 x64 开机缓慢。求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446393 见附件， google talk：kartfran@gmail.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 kartfran — 2013-07-26 22:04
<jiero> stardiviner: 我头型不好看，后面一个突起，且后面很小。短了头发就好像只有面孔一般。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> stardiviner: 让我想起那个 人体模型软件 makehuman
<liemehoc> jiero: 不要剪太短就可以了
<liemehoc> 有个卡子可以控制长度
<jiero> lie
<jiero> liemehoc: 哦。
<tenzu> jiero: 路由买了
<jiero> tenzu: 这么快到手了？
<jiero> tenzu: 去哪个超市买的？
<tenzu> jiero: 下了订单，付了款
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授好
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<tenzu> jiero: 亚马逊上买的
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈你还在啊。
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<jiero> tenzu: 哦，可以送货上门。
<adam8157> jiero: 刚去背了会儿单词
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 在thunar中仿照beyondcompare实现右键菜单功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446394 在使用linux时很羡慕beyondcompare在windows中的右键菜单功能， 最近在thunar文件管理器上实现了类似功能 代码地址： http://sourceforge.net/projects/thunar-diff-ext/ 目前版本处于0.1.0版本 <a class="postlink&quot
<tenzu> 当妈…
<tenzu> adam8157: 考你一个，yew啥意思？
<adam8157> tenzu: 我也不知道是什么情况
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是高兴的声音么
<adam8157> [yei]
<adam8157> 错了貌似
<adam8157> 也不是恶心的声音[yiu]
<adam8157> 是个鬼紫杉
<tenzu> adam8157: 母山羊，发音同you，如果我没记错的话
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜gre大湿
 * jiero 意识到自己的单词量已经不足4000了。
<freeflying> jiero: 牛啊，有4000
<tenzu> adam8157: 这是我唯一记住的一个鸡阿姨单词
<jiero> freeflying: 1000也是不足4000哦
<adam8157> tenzu: 因为发音同yooooooo么
<tenzu> 明年要用鸟语讲理论力学了啊，摔！
<jiero> freeflying: 强迫自己考雅思。
<jiero> tenzu: 其实。不难的。只要你的专业知识。
<tenzu> adam8157: 不是，那时候还没有yooooooo
<adam8157> tenzu: 我擦... 拜啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 说明你有潜质
<jiero> tenzu: 我曾有个ABC老师说：他听某欧洲老教授授课，对方英语差到几乎无法日常交流，但是讲课还是很好。
<tenzu> 我还没有讲本科生大课的资格…竟然被校党委书记点名了…这世道
<jiero> tenzu: 提拔你，别不识抬举
<tenzu> jiero: 我想吐槽的是，教材得自己去找，slides全得自己做
<jiero> tenzu: 能力越大，责任也就越大
 * jiero 麻烦的。明天竟然要学儒士道，这和武士道差别多少。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，准备去美国rh了？
<tenzu> jiero: 差别太大了吧
<jiero> tenzu: 感觉很少。
<tenzu> adam8157: 真的？
<adam8157> jiero: 人家不要我 cc tenzu
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么会呢。你要厚著脸皮申请
<roylez_> tenzu: 贵公子把了几个学生妹啊
<jiero> roylez_ 童养媳不吃香啊。
<jiero> roylez_ 还要几年。
<tenzu> roylez_: 都留给黄子吧…
<freeflying> jiero: 我大概就400的量
<jiero> tenzu adam8157 roylez_ 都帮我戳穿 freeflying 的谎言
<tenzu> freeflying: 400ml？
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯 戳穿, 他不够400
<roylez_> freeflying: 你卖肾了？
<jiero> adam8157: 他确实不够400斤
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/818fb8a7gw1e70kia63dxg20ci0717wj.gif
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> roylez_: 猫科动物
 * adam8157 我的SVT路由器终于刷了正式版固件
<adam8157> http://item.jd.com/915344.html  市价229  还行
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【网件JNDR3000】美国网件（Netgear） JNDR3000 600M双频无线路由器 带USB端口【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<tenzu> 我以为是400ml的奶量…最近沏奶粉沏太多了
<tenzu> adam8157: 然后送我？
<adam8157> tenzu: 这是被送的, lol
<jiero> adam8157: 送我吧。我这里很难接受到信号，我就要掉线了
<adam8157> jiero: 那我用啥...
<tenzu> adam8157: 我给你个3G路由作为交换
<adam8157> tenzu: 我还在用GPRS 5555555
<adam8157> tenzu: 移动好搓
<tenzu> adam8157: 10086的妹子告诉我安囧和黑莓默认都是3G，只有爱疯是gprs，然后我想换手机了
<jiero> adam8157: 我48元给你买个
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕都有svt的机器用
<adam8157> tenzu: 你的不是3G的号?
<tenzu> adam8157: 不是…
<adam8157> tenzu: 那怎么用3G
 * jiero 又是在这么热的天睡。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 爱疯寄给我啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 不清楚，10086这么回答我的，换安囧就是默认3G上网
 * jiero 今天才意识到，多年没在空调下睡觉是不常见的事情。
<roylez_> tenzu: 换联通呗
<tenzu> roylez_: 被黄额娘看上了
<roylez_> tenzu: 牛....
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥逻辑...
 * roylez_ 睡觉了
<tenzu> roylez_: 好多基金申请都是留的现在这个手机号，不敢换
<tenzu> roylez_: 目送主席
<tenzu> adam8157: 我真没搞明白
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
 * adam8157 netgear 还不错
<adam8157> tenzu: "好 多 基 金"!!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 好多路由器！
<adam8157> imtxc: 我就一个这 一个700n
<tenzu> adam8157: 国家的基金有250K啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 虽然能不能拿到还是个问题
<MapleStory> ..
<adam8157> tenzu: 哇...
<tenzu> adam8157: 所以很多人年年不中还要年年申请
<adam8157> tenzu: 你中了啊? 这么爽
<tenzu> adam8157: 还不知道申请结果，果断不能换手机号就是这个原因
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 乃也是 phd 啊，没搞个什么基金么
<adam8157> tenzu: 这个钱是干啥用的, 这么爽
<tenzu> adam8157: 科研基金嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 科研经费嘛，写两篇论文交代
<abinex> tenzu: 教授早
<tenzu> adam8157: 弄点别的发票报销神马的
<adam8157> imtxc: 科研就是请客吃饭
<tenzu> abinex: yoooooooooo
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊，然后其中一部分也得给员工或者学生发工资啊。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 那是劳务费
<imtxc> tenzu: ..
<abinex> tenzu: 你的名字我一看就想起了十只粉红小猪猪 LOL
<tenzu> imtxc: 真的，每月超过800要缴税
<abinex> tenzu: 800美刀么？
<tenzu> abinex: 丰富的想象力
<tenzu> abinex: 软妹币
<abinex> tenzu: 嗯，以前的工资就是啊，每个月要是800元就要个人所得税20%
<abinex> 超过800的部分要交税
<tenzu> 现在这政策用在学生拿劳务费上了
<abinex> tenzu: 额
<abinex> 给学生减减肥
<tenzu> 我认为学生收入不是太多就不应该缴税
<tenzu> 800起征点太低了
<abinex> http://finance.qq.com/a/20130726/004430.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 美司法部起诉SAC内幕交易 寻求没收100亿美元_财经_腾讯网
<abinex> http://www.young100.cn/news/xinwenchuanshao/2013-07-26/9534.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 成都中医药大学校长书记相继落马 毕业生难拿文凭--扬网
 * tenzu 睡觉
<knownbad> 贱猫呢？
<lershui> ^k^: 你的性别
<^k^> lershui, 我母。  00:49 
<lershui> ^k^: 你有男朋友吗
<abinex> knownbad: 喵叔去议会参加听证会了
<^k^> lershui, 没有男朋友。  00:50 
<lershui> ^k^: 你成年了吗
<^k^> lershui, 是的，我是一个成年人了。  00:51 
<lershui> 你的年龄
<lershui> ^k^: 你的年龄
<^k^> lershui, 我是在1995年启动。  00:53 
<lershui> ^k^: 那我上会问怎么说16
<^k^> lershui, 什么是你最喜欢的电影。  00:55 
<lershui> 什么是 欺骗
<^k^> lershui: define:欺骗 |欺骗|-|欺骗|所属现代词，指的是以虚假的言行掩盖事实真相，使人上当。-qipian.
<lershui> ^k^: 回答不了就跳话题吗
<^k^> lershui, 我的答复是确定你的报表。  00:57 
<knownbad> 他隐藏了吧？
<lershui> ^k^: 你一直没有停止运行吗
<^k^> lershui, 不，我有时会停止运行。  00:59 
<^k^>  05:00
<knownbad> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-23455128
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ BBC News - India: Army 'mistook planets for spy drones'
<knownbad> 中国的无人机也太给力了。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • g4d将LiveCD模拟为光盘并引导,可进入选择画面,但无法试用? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446398 grub4dos将LiveCD模拟为光盘并引导,但无法试用? 一开始提示无法打开/dev/sr0 然后就提示无法找到存储 Live File System 的介质 引导代码如下: Code: title find and boot temp.ISO root(hd0,0) map /Boot_ISO_File/temp.iso (0xff) map --hook r …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-27
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：难写罚单     警察截住超速行驶的人，拿出罚款通知单，问道：“你叫什么名字？”     外国人：“我叫撒迪尔斯.里索斯汤姆.迪米特力尔斯.凯利安若宝洛斯。。。”     警察：“算啦，以后别再超速行车了。”
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 网站设计用什么数据库作后台？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446401 1.linux系统，有什么数据库，可用作网站设计？ 2.它们各有什么优缺点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-27 8:54
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教Firefox 查看元素 如何保存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446402 请教Firefox，网页用“查看元素"修改之后如何保存修改结果呢？页面另存为，还是原网页啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-07-27 9:30
<lei> gnome3怎么修改窗口聚焦方式
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样解压rar格式文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446405 用“归档管理器”解压不了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-27 10:18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新安装的ubuntu12.04长期支持版下不能安装vim,wine,新立得 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446406 试过修改过软件源，也无效 统计信息: 发表于 由 yang893048024 — 2013-07-27 10:19
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 数据库：MySQL/PostgreSQL/Oracle/Sybase？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446408 MySQL/PostgreSQL/Oracle/Sybase 1.这些都是linux系统的数据库？ 2.这些数据库，哪个最容易，哪个最难学？ 3.这些数据库，哪个最适合网站设计？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-27 10:24 </co
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助 如何在linux下 自动程序 并且用脚本控制该程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446410 如题 我想在linux下自启动一个应用程序，并且在程序中输入对应的命令 例如 “load file ...”“start”等。该程序是在终端下运行的。 请问我可以直接用脚本使其自启动 并且控制该软件？具体步骤是？以前
<^k^> 没接触过shell 请各位大神不吝赐教 谢谢~ 程序运行如附件图 统计信息: 发表于 由 ken …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 13.10极度省电优化，超越win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446411 我专用ubutun，发现完全可以满足日常工作使用要求，最要紧是完全受不了win7的启动速度。而且也觉得linux更省电，就尝试了很多linux版本，大多linux在默认安装下都不是很省电，PCLinuxOS算是省电的了。linux做到比win7省
<^k^> 电是完全可能的，下面分享一下我的ubuntu 13.10省电优化经验： 1. 安装显卡驱动，默 …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助 如何在linux下 自动程序 并且用脚本控制该程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446415 如题 我想在linux下自启动一个应用程序，并且在程序中输入对应的命令 例如 “load file ...”“start”等。该软件是在终端下运行的。该程序是开源的 请问我可以直接用脚本 同时 实现该程序的自启动 并且控制
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助 如何在linux下 自动程序 并且用脚本控制该程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446410 如题 我想在linux下自启动一个应用程序，并且在程序中输入对应的命令 例如 “load file ...”“start”等。该软件是在终端下运行的。该程序是开源的 请问我可以直接用脚本 同时 实现该程序的自启动 并且
<netsnail> xterm 可以复制／粘贴吗？
<netsnail> 不错挺好用的
<IsoaSFlus> 大家早上好哦～～～
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 前辈，中午了
<IsoaSFlus> imtxc：我怎么是前辈。。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 开始学习gtk＋编程。。。。
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 学那干嘛
<ofan> 没前途
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：我想写个小程序
<IsoaSFlus> gtk就gtk，没关系
 * IsoaSFlus 其实是我只会c。。。不过和个这关系不大啊貌似。。。
<PaulYoung> 这个聊天室要怎么用阿。。
<IsoaSFlus> 像这样用
<IsoaSFlus> test
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  11:35 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • GT540M 驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446416 求大神解决ubuntu 13.04 GT540m 驱动安装问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 fjjf553216192 — 2013-07-27 11:29
<viktor> 人不多呀？
<viktor> 没人说话？
<viktor> 看，什么都没有！
<viktor> 都睡觉了吗？
<viktor> 太安静了！
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • dig 的tcp和nssearch不能同时使用么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446418 dig @8.8.8.8 baidu.com. +tcp +nssearch socket.c:2535: REQUIRE(socketp != ((void *)0) && *socketp == ((void *)0)) failed, back trace #0 0xb756777b in ?? #1 0xb75676c4 in ?? #2 0xb759a062 in ?? #3 0xb77df3ef in ?? #4 0xb77df7c3 in ?? #5 0xb758a9ac in ?? #6 0xb7549d4c in ?? #7 0xb
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 升级到 3.10.x 了。。但是 ，，bumblebee不能用了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 去吃饭，，，
 * ofan 来玩 Kerbal Space Program!!
<ofan> fivesheep_: ^^
<viktor> 安静..........
<abc_i> h
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急急急啊。误删了/etc/rc.d，怎么办啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446419 系统是linux mint KDE，我本来想添加一个启动脚本的，不小心把/etc/rc.d文件给删掉了。我现在都不敢重启了，怎么办啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hawkIdeality — 2013-07-27 12:21
<abc_> ^k^:点点点.
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  12:32 
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 难道乃以前都在土路上跑的？
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 基渣
<abc_> 谁知道shalom啥意思啊
<abc_> ^k^, shalom什么意思？
<^k^> abc_, 你喜欢什么样的食物？  12:38 
<abc_> ^k^, banana
<^k^> abc_, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  12:39 
<abc_> ^k^, 不是
<^k^> abc_, 所以呢？  12:40 
<abc_> ^k^, 所以我想钻到电脑里抽你
<^k^> abc_, 你是学生吗？  12:41 
<abc_> ^k^, 是的
<^k^> abc_, 真棒。  12:42 
<abc_> ^k^, thankx
<^k^> abc_, 在你的业余时间，你会怎么做？  12:42 
<abc_> 妈呀，查户口呢
<abc_> ^k^, 做码农
<^k^> abc_, 你我的知识已经达到了极限。  12:44 
<abc_> ^k^, 是你，不是我
<^k^> abc_, 有些人认为它是。  12:44 
<abc_> ^k^, 给大爷讲个笑话
<^k^> abc_, 我没有给。  12:45 
<abc_> ^k^, 讲个笑话吧
<^k^> abc_, 什么时候，你得到过舞蹈和柠檬？  12:45 
<abc_> ^k^, 柠檬舞会上
<^k^> abc_, 如果你能有什么样的机器人，那会是什么呢？  12:47 
<abc_> ^k^, 比你聪明的
<^k^> abc_, 我不够了解，让我们来谈谈我的礼服。  12:49 
<abc_> ^k^, 好吧
<^k^> abc_, 有祸了！  12:49 
 * IsoaSFlus 别调戏我家kk
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 谁调戏谁呀！
<abc_> ::>_<::
<IsoaSFlus> 别狡辩了
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 他跟查户口似的问了我一大坨
<abc_> 他代码里没这功能呀？
<IsoaSFlus> 是你先向kk酱搭讪的吧
<abc_> 差不多吧⊙﹏⊙b
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 你是它的主人？
 * IsoaSFlus 我只是被她萌了一脸而已
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ kk是男的，
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈，原来你也被调戏过
<CyrusYzGTt> abc_§ 没有
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, 你怎么知道他是男的的昂～
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 那就是你被调戏过
<CyrusYzGTt> abc_§ 他主人是男的， 经常 合体说话， 就算不是， 也是 人妖
<IsoaSFlus> 扯淡
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱就算是男的也是 可爱的 男♂孩♂子
<CyrusYzGTt> 正太
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, 人机合一真强大
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡觉～～
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 害羞了，哈哈
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, 是懒虫KK你说是不
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<abc_> ^k^, CyrusYzGTt是懒虫
<^k^> abc_, 所有CyrusYzGTt懒虫？  13:02 
<IsoaSFlus> 我睡觉去了。。。
<abc_> 祝好梦
<abc_> ^k^, 所有IsoaSFLUS也是懒虫
<^k^> abc_, 这句话是不是太复杂或太简单了我。  13:04 
<abc_> ^k^, 你不困吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ abc_是 alien brun cat
<^k^> abc_, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  13:05 
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思⊙﹏⊙b
<abc_> 喵星人
<CyrusYzGTt> abc_§ google
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 骚年
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 铛铛壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: jiji娃
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 壕叔
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, 被外星人烧伤的猫brun。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..f19的 3.10.x 内核，， 让本尊的笔电 bumblebee失效了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> abc_§ 俗称 骚猫
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, 你的笔电说太棒了，完全无滴答就是这个味儿
<abc_> ;-)
<CyrusYzGTt> abc_§ 滚
<abc_> 哈哈，我错咧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你周末都干啥
<abc_> adam8157, 为毛不用ubuntu了
<CyrusYzGTt> abc_§ 那是给cpu 的
<abc_> 好吧
<abc_> 手机irc真TM好用
<adam8157> abc_: 啊? 我上一次用还是在五年前....
<abc_> 好吧，UBUNTU7.04
<adam8157> abc_: 应该是8.04
<abc_> 呃，，8.04
<abc_> 世界末日已经过了哈
 * adam8157 貌似8.10也用过 忘了
<abc_> adam8157, 前辈啊
<adam8157> abc_: 乖
<abc_> (#‵′)
<abc_> 咱们调戏KK吧
<abc_> ←_←
<abc_> ┏ (^ω^)=☞
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 现在的ibus-libpinyin,, 不能打颜字体，，
 * adam8157 求赠送Filco Ninjia 87 茶
<abc_> CyrusYzGTt, KK一下，你就知道
<CyrusYzGTt> abc_§ .
<abc_> YO YO YO
<abc_> 点点点.
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  13:30 
<abc_> ^k^,笑话
<^k^> abc_, 美国航空航天局最近派了一个荷斯坦实验目的进入轨道。  13:31 
 * nyfair 不会玩dota2，求带
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • mint无法安装chrome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446423 新安装了mint15 ,完了要装网页浏览器，，因为之前用的都是chrome ，，，同步书签/插件了 但mint软件仓库里没看，，，，用apt-get也查不到，，，，怎么办呢； 是不是chrome 不支持mint ,所以源里面也没有呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 apleilx — 2013-07-2 …
<abc_> ^k^, ...
<^k^> abc_, 休息一下..  14:00 
<abc_> ^k^, no
<^k^> abc_, 哇！  14:01 
<abc_> ^k^, 哭了是不是
<^k^> abc_, 我觉得哭泣是很多东西。  14:01 
<abc_> ^k^, 哇！
<^k^> abc_, 哇。  14:02 
<abc_> ^k^, 哇！
<^k^> abc_, 哦。  14:02 
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你真是无聊诶
<IsoaSFlus> 我一觉醒来你还在玩
<abc_> 写卷子更无聊。。
<IsoaSFlus> 那就学点东西啊
<abc_> 正在学习线程
<abc_> ^k^, 笑话
<IsoaSFlus> 你在学习一个线程调戏kk一个线程看其它的东西么？
<^k^> abc_, 你会得到什么，当你穿越一个兴奋的外国人和鸡？  14:05 
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, ┏ (^ω^)=☞
<IsoaSFlus> 不知道。。。
<abc_> 呃啊ld返回1
<IsoaSFlus> 这是答案？
<abc_>  IsoaSFlus,程序吐核了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<abc_> 哦！恍然大悟！
<abc_> ^k^, 哇！
<^k^> abc_, 这很酷。  14:18 
<abc_> 为什么电脑一股胡味
<IsoaSFlus> 烧了
<abc_> 完蛋，不玩儿多线程了。。  CPU%126
<IsoaSFlus> 你用什么语言？
<abc_> c
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 周末？ 宅啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 一个字，宅。俩字，当猪。仨字，家里蹲。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 原来多宝鱼就是普通比目鱼啊, 偏口.
<abc_> ^k^, 哇！
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: .
<^k^> abc_, 我听你的。  14:43 
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 好多年没吃到好吃的偏口儿啦
<abc_> ^k^, (^V^)
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 都不新鲜
<^k^> abc_, 我们从来没有谈论它之前。  14:44 
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我的最爱, 回家必吃
<mohli> adam8157: 什么好吃的？
<adam8157> mohli: 多宝鱼
<mohli> adam8157: 哦，清蒸？
<adam8157> mohli: 我家一般是大的熬, 小的炸
<mohli> 哦，我喜欢熬的，
<mohli> 炸有点浪费
<imtxc> 多宝鱼？
<imtxc> 那是个啥
<imtxc> g 多宝鱼
<^k^> imtxc: 多宝鱼 2013年2月20日 |...| |多宝鱼|属于鲽形目鲆科鲆科牙鲆属的一类咸水鱼类，俗称欧洲比目鱼，在中国称“|多宝| |鱼|”。身体扁平近似圆型，双眼位于左侧，肉质鲜美，可以烹饪多 |...|
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 咋吃都是美味啊。关键是要新鲜
<adam8157> mohli: 小的嘛, 我们那边有成袋买的小的, 当零食吃
<imtxc> 鱼就算了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 出门300米就是码头, 必须新鲜
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞海边的娃
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 多宝鱼根本就是广东的叫法
<abc_> g 比目鱼
<^k^> abc_: 比目鱼 |比目鱼|又叫鲽鱼，栖息在浅海的沙质海底，捕食小鱼虾。它们特别适于在海床上的底 栖生活。由于它们的身体扁平。双眼同在身体朝上的一侧，这一侧的颜色与周围环境  |...|
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 想去威海吃螃蟹
<imtxc> g 鲽鱼
<^k^> imtxc: 鲽鱼 |鲽鱼|又叫比目鱼栖息在浅海的沙质海底，捕食小鱼虾。它们特别适于在海床上的底栖 生活。由于它们的身体扁平。双眼同在身体朝上的一侧，这一侧的颜色与周围环境 |...|
<gfrog_away> g 平鱼
<^k^> gfrog_away: 平鱼 |平鱼|，是我们常说的鲳鱼中的一种，属鱼产形目，鲳亚目鲳科鱼类。体形侧偏，头胸 相连明显，口、眼都很小，两颌各有一行细牙。常见的鲳鱼多为银鲳、江浙一带渔民也  |...|
<abc_> kk好累。。
<imtxc> g 鲳鱼
<^k^> imtxc: 鲳鱼 |鲳鱼|属于鲈形目，鲳科。体短而高，极侧扁，略呈菱形。头较小，吻圆，口小，牙细。成 鱼腹鳍消失。尾鳍分叉颇深，下叶较长。体银白色，上部微呈青灰色。以甲壳类等为食  |...|
<abc_> 要疯了。。
<adam8157> g 安康鱼
<^k^> adam8157: 安康鱼 |安康鱼|，俗名蛤蟆鱼、老头鱼、结巴鱼、丑婆、海鬼鱼等。鱼纲，安康目，安康科，体 柔软，无鳞，头和体的边缘有许多皮质突起。|安康鱼|是一种深海鱼，属于一个不大不小  |...|
 * adam8157 安康赛高
<imtxc> g 黄河大鲤鱼
<^k^> imtxc: 黄河大鲤鱼 2011年9月27日 |...| 离开天下第一粮仓之后，我们驱车前往黄河岸边水上人家： 实拍：红烧|黄河大鲤鱼|（图 ） 经过一个大大的荷塘： 实拍：红烧|黄河大鲤鱼|（图） 到达黄河岸 |...|
<abc_> g ^k^
<imtxc> 话说我们那边黄河里面没有大鲤鱼啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • [求助]ubuntu13.04 如何实现点击图标实现最小化？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446427 任务栏里的图标点一下弹出窗口，再点一下就最小化了，怎么能够实现？ 根据帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=391071安装后不行，可能那个办法不支持13.04. 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyw1_2004 — 2013-07-27 14:54
<imtxc> 你们这些温拿也家里蹲啊
<abc_> g 线程
<^k^> abc_: 线程 |线程|（thread, 台湾称执行绪）是&quot;进程&quot;中某个单一顺序的控制流。也被称为轻量进程（ lightweight processes）。计算机科学术语，指运行中的程序的调度单位。...
<abc_> g quot
<^k^> abc_: quot Definition of |quot| from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary with audio pronunciations, thesaurus, Word of the Day, and word games.
<mohli> g 蛋蛋鱼
<^k^> mohli: 蛋蛋鱼 Feb 14th 11 pm 文字. Feb 3rd 4 pm 文字. =。=碰到新小编一个劲儿的推荐，两天内 经验值全满，就觉得心好累。 Jan 20th 5 pm 文字. Jan 12th 1 am 文字. 今晚麻麻跟 |...|
<abc_> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> ...
<mohli> 。。。。。
<mohli> 哈哈
<imtxc> g 基鱼
<abc_> 受不鸟
<^k^> imtxc: 基鱼 桑|基鱼|塘（mulberry fish pond），是我国珠江三角洲地区，为充分利用土地而创造的 一种挖深鱼塘，垫高基田，塘基植桑，塘内养鱼的高效人工生态系统。桑|基鱼|塘是池 |...|
<IsoaSFlus> 蛋疼，看不懂啊。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 该死的libass
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个Ubuntu新手的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446428 一个窗口在最大化时，关闭，最小化等按钮都在任务栏左边，鼠标移动到上面时会显示， 1.png 而我现在的火狐浏览器关闭，最小化等按钮没有在任务栏，不知道是怎么回事，可以设置嘛？ 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 zkx06111 — 2013-07-27 15:00
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我以前都是在人行道上
 * adam8157 要出门赴宴吃海鲜了, 闪
<abc_> 口水。。。
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, libass是什么的库
<IsoaSFlus>  abc_:  用来渲染ass字幕的
<abc_> 出了什么问题？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win 7和ubuntu双系统：如何在未分区的硬盘空间上安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446429 当初我安装win7时特地留了400G的硬盘空间没有进行分区，是准备用来装ubuntu的，但是今天安装ubuntu的时候发现貌似无法安装在那块硬盘空间。 这种情况怎么解决？那些分区工具可以吗？ 感谢
<^k^> 任何形式的帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Friedmannn — 2013-07-27 15:13
<IsoaSFlus> 没出问题，是我水平不够，写不来，看不懂
<abc_> 好吧
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  15:19 
<abc_> g bot
<^k^> abc_: bot Internet |bots|, also known as web robots, WWW robots or simply |bots|, are software applications that run automated tasks over the Internet. Typically, |bots| perform |...|
<abc_> g c#
<abc_> 额
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome shell shift+單擊程序圖標開新窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446430 gnome shell的dock居然是ctrl+click開新窗口，瀏覽器都是shift+click鏈接開新窗口，Unity 、 Windows 7也一樣，所以真心不習慣。 要命的是沒有地方配置…… 只好改源碼： https://gitcafe.com/weakish/dash-to-doc ... w-instance <p
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 发个fcitx-4.2.8.1让opencc支持配置文件的补丁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446431 fcitx-chttrans默认用的选项，只支持繁简转换，有时候需要输入一些特殊的文献的时候，总免不了要遇上正简转换的问题，所以就有了这么一个补丁。 至于使用办法，自己去弄个fcitx-4.2.8.1的代码过来自己
<^k^> 想吧，不过，编译之后真正有用的是fcitx-chttrans.so和fcitx-chttrans.desc两个文件，自己手 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 广东Linux中心发布新支点服务器操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446432 近日，广东省LINUX公共服务技术支持中心(简称广东省linux中心)面向中国政企用户的旗舰产品“新支点服务器操作系统”V4.02版本正式发布。它以能满足电信级操作系统所要求的高可靠性为最大亮点，成为现今国内许
<DBLobster> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 不行了。。。玩不来了
<IsoaSFlus> 啊啊啊啊啊
<IsoaSFlus> 放松下算了。。。好好想想
<MapleStory> 人好像很少
<[ID]-8039>  ²âÊÔ 
<ghosTM55> hi
<ghosTM55> ^k^: 你怎么不会讲话了
<^k^> ghosTM55:点点点.  16:57 
<^k^> ghosTM55, 这取决于设置。  16:57 
<ghosTM55> 测试一下lood
<ghosTM55> sdaf
<ghosTM55> asf
<ghosTM55> asdf
<ghosTM55> asdf
<ghosTM55> saf
<^k^> ghosTM55:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求购ARM Cortex-A9双核德州仪器OMAP4处理器ZCORE-OMAP4X核心板？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446434 求购ARM Cortex-A9双核德州仪器OMAP4处理器ZCORE-OMAP4X核心板？ 详细参数： CPU：T.I. OMAp4460处理器，双核ARM Cortex-A9，PowerVR SGX540图形处理器，低功耗音频芯片 内存：1GB LPDDR2 闪存：32G PMU：TWL6030
<^k^>  Audio：TWL6040 Clock：384MHz 时钟 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<abc_> g 为什么通过参数分配内存需要两层指针
<^k^> abc_: 为什么通过参数分配内存需要两层指针 |两层指针|作为传出|参数|还有一种特别的用法，可以在函数中|分配内存|，调用者|通过| |...| |通过参数分配内存|示例： void alloc_unit(unit_t **pp); void free_unit(unit_t *p); |...| |为什么|一|层指针|的函数接口 void alloc_unit(unit_t *p); 不能|分配内存|，而一定要用两  |...|
<abc_> g 传出参数两层指针
<^k^> abc_: 传出参数两层指针 |两层指针|也是|指针|，同样可以表示传入|参数|、|传出参数|或者Value-result|参数|，只不过 该|参数|所指的内存空间应该解释成一个|指针|变量。用|两层指针|做|传出参数|的系统 |...|
<abc_> ^k^, 谢谢你
<^k^> abc_, 不要客气。  17:09 
<IsoaSFlus> 快疯了
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 怎么了(⊙_⊙?)
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么这test.c就是编译不出来
<IsoaSFlus> 话说include里面的“”和<>有什么区别？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何更改firefox的下载历史中的时间格式为24小时制? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446435 如何更改firefox的下载历史中的时间格式为24小时制? 如图,希望改成24小时制,如何设置呢? 最好还能显示年月日. 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.
<abc_> 优先查找的目录不一样呀
<abc_> ” “先找当前目录，
<IsoaSFlus> 我知道了，
<abc_> 然后查找-I指定目录
<abc_> 额
<IsoaSFlus> 为毛用pkgconfig还是不行
<IsoaSFlus> 直接make出一大堆错误
<abc_> •﹏•
<IsoaSFlus> 明明安装了那个库的
<abc_> lib*-dev没安装吧
<IsoaSFlus> 安装了
<IsoaSFlus> tmd，。。。一堆未定义的引用。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么为什么
<abc_> 重新./configure一下吧。。  加上点选项什么的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教：网址自动变怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446436 用google找图片什么的，本来是用的IP地址，比如74.125.128.31，这个刚开始没什么问题，但当输入内容点搜时，网址从数字IP自动变成了www.google.com＋一些字串，搞得搜个图片只能显示一页，有时候跳转别的网站老是The connection
<^k^>  was reset ，只要点一个网页出现这个情况，再点别的网页全是这种情况，只能全关了 …
<abc_> ^k^, 天气
<alvin_rxg> 什么是天气
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:天气 |天气|预报，中国|天气|网|天气|预报频道，及时准确发布中央气象台|天气|信息，提供超过 2000个国际国内城市的最新实况数据和最便捷的五日|天气|预报查询。关注气候和 |...|
<alvin_rxg> 什么是杭州天气
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:杭州天气 |杭州天气|预报，及时准确发布中央气象台天气信息，便捷查询杭州今日天气，杭州 明日天气，杭州一周天气预报，|杭州天气|预报还提供杭州各区县的生活指数、健康 |...|
<abc_> 额…
<abc_> 吐血
<abc_> 什么是石家庄天气
<^k^> abc_: define:石家庄天气 |石家庄天气|预报，及时准确发布中央气象台天气信息，便捷查询石家庄今日天气， 石家庄明日天气，石家庄一周天气预报，|石家庄天气|预报还提供石家庄各区县的生活  |...|
<abc_> 什么是石家庄天气预报
<^k^> abc_: define:石家庄天气预报 |石家庄天气预报|，及时准确发布中央气象台天气信息，便捷查询石家庄今日天气， 石家庄明日天气，石家庄一周天气预报，|石家庄天气预报|还提供石家庄各区县的生活  |...|
<suarc> linux下又试过用itunes同步的吗
<abc_> .g iTune Linux
<abc_> g iTunes linux
<^k^> abc_: iTunes linux While |iTunes| is the dominant music store/music player app on the Mac OS and Windows, what about |Linux| users? Just because they&#39;re using open-source, |...|
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.04怎么能禁用Nvidia显卡，我对双显卡没想法，就是嫌发热想停用独立显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446437 13.04怎么能禁用Nvidia显卡，我对双显卡没想法，就是嫌发热想停用独立显卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 342796923@qq.com — 2013-07-27 17:34
<suarc> 在virtualbox安装itunes后，也是识别不到手机，求教
<abc_> suarc, 等驱动吧
<jiero> 小可爱们。
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
 * jiero 。。。我怎么又成了op了。。。刷我么。。
<abc_> 肉麻。。
<abc_> g gfw
<suarc> 没有成功过的么
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • help~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446439 乐之邦（MUSILAND）Monitor 02 US Dragon 是否支持 linux?如果不支持有没有支持linux外置声卡哪位大虾告诉我一声谢了~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iknewilovedyou — 2013-07-27 17:52
<IsoaSFlus_> 。
<IsoaSFlus_> im 北辰
<IsoaSFlus_> 错了……
<IsoaSFlus_> im back
<IsoaSFlus_> 没人鸟我，差评
<suarc> 有没有人哪位大侠在linux上成功同步过itunes的啊，哪怕在虚拟机里面也是可以的啊？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<alvin_rxg> suarc: itunes 设备还是 itunes(appstore) ?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/how-to-sync-your-ipad-with-linux
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: How to sync your iPad with Linux | Linux User
<suarc> itunes链接不上手机
<suarc> 在virtualbox里面
<clydelin> 用 wine
<suarc> 有wine成功的吗
<clydelin> 成功
 * jiero 觉得很奇怪，好多用汉语的人都特别在意白。。。皮肤一定要白，纸张、瓷器一定要越白越好。。。
<clydelin> 亚洲人 貌似都喜欢 白
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • conky没法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446441 从终端启动conky后，桌面出现conky，但是当我把终端关闭之后，桌面的conky也随之消失。 我该如何解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-07-27 18:06
<alvin_rxg> conky &    # :D
 * jiero 发现支付宝充值手机竟然 9.8元充10元，19.8元充20元。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这是中国的传统观念吧，白在大多数地方都象征好的东西
<jiero> 白米。。。
<jiero> 白面。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 给我打张白条，我给你了一句话。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 白毛
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 白毛女你说？
<CyrusYzGTt> 白毛 详看盗墓笔记
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  还白羊呐。
<IsoaSFlus> 白毛是哪个？盗墓笔记我看过的
<CyrusYzGTt> 某种僵尸
<CyrusYzGTt> 白衣
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 白地
<IsoaSFlus> 我没映像
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  一个法国笑话，在黑人非洲某处，一个白人牧师单独生活的教堂里，闯入一个黑人，他妻子是当地有名的漂亮女子，他吼：“为什么我妻子产下了个白色孩子！”
<jiero> 牧师说：‘别着急生气”带着那个黑人男出到教堂外面，指着羊群说：“看那群白羊里有只黑的，今天的事情你不说，我也不说”于是那黑人男的就回家了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 明白了吗？
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 白葡萄酒在中国惨败给了干红葡萄酒。
<onlylove> 白化病么
<IsoaSFlus> #define _g(c)  (((c)>>16)&0xFF)
<IsoaSFlus> 这句是什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 是 牧师 的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么啊什么啊。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  这是讲笑话，不是事实真理
<jiero> 设计师是什么东西。
 * jiero 不行了，喝了咖啡头晕，为啥。。。
<jiero> 今天太热么。
<jiero> 中暑了。
<jiero> 纯晕倒了，竟然室内温度 33度。
<alvin_rxg> 黑人艹了白羊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我这alternate的时区只有"上海"没有"北京"?上海时间和北京时间有什么区别? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446454 为什么我这alternate的时区只有"上海"没有"北京"?上海时间和北京时间有什么区别? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-27 19:13
<abc_> ^k^, 笑话
<^k^> abc_, 你会得到什么，当你跨越一头猪和一个忍者？  19:19 
<abc_> 什么是猪
<abc_> ^(oo)^
<abc_> g 猪
<^k^> abc_: 猪 |猪|（Pig），杂食类哺乳动物。身体肥壮，四肢短小，鼻子口颈较长，体肥肢短，性温驯， 适应力强，繁殖快，有黑、白、酱红或黑白花等色。出生后5-12个月可交配，妊娠期约  |...|
<abc_> 5-12个月。。
<abc_> 还可以
<abc_> 试试flood吧
<abc_> 1
<abc_> 2
<abc_> 3
<abc_> 4
<abc_> 5
<abc_> 6
<abc_> 7
<abc_> 8
<abc_> 呃，
<abc_> g 刷屏
<^k^> abc_: 刷屏 又称洗版也叫作洗板，又叫洗屏，广义指在网上论坛、留言版、BBS以及即时聊天室、 网络游戏聊天系统（公频）等短时间内发送大量信息，专指重复相同或无意义的内容 |...|
<abc_> 哦，短时间
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在系统WIFI连接里设置静态IP，一会就断网。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446457 使用环境： 一楼店面，任何人可以通过DHCP获得IP地址。我用路由器的IP带宽控制限制最大带宽。 楼上，自家电脑和其它电子设备，使用静态IP获取特定IP地址，同样使用IP带宽控制保障最小带宽。
<^k^>  问题机器： 自用电脑，主板：ASUS p8z77-v，此主板自带无线网卡，ubuntu 12.04可以连 …
<chenzhiwo> 你是在路由器设置静态ip不？
<onlylove> 感冒了还要出去买东西，这闷热的天……真够了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 论女朋友的重要性
<si1m> 论双手的重要性
<liemehoc> 2.4v的电机接在10v的电源上    要接多大的电阻啊
<si1m> 电机上有铭牌吗！应该有说明
<liemehoc> 电机上啥也没有   只知道是2.4v的
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: 自己做个变压器
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 没有稳压二极管  只有电阻若干
<abc_> 在做个整流电路
<liemehoc> abc_: 不需要整流啊
<abc_> 好吧
<liemehoc> 只要接上将将够能用就行了
<abc_> 把电阻全接上然后一个一个拆 直到正常了
<alvin_rxg> 拿两个线圈呢？……
<alvin_rxg> abc_: .. good ..
<liemehoc> abc_: ......
<abc_> 写个循环语句，照着执行
<abc_> 哈哈
<liemehoc> abc_: 我就喜欢这种野蛮解法
<abc_> liemehoc, (^V^)
<abc_> liemehoc, 能用了吗？
<happyaron> 出来吹水啊
<happyaron> 都没人说话了。
<abc_> 这里这里
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 你的双手解放了?
<si1m> 有个问题！！
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 是啊，捧着平板玩
<jagd> jiero, 錁姐
<si1m> 就是关于vim的ctrl-p的
<jagd> alvin_rxg,  有钱淫。从这个月起我没钱了..
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 我没钱买笔记本，只好买平板…… 华硕的便宜
<jagd> alvin_rxg,  根大屏幕手机有啥区别?
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 更大……
<jagd> fivesheep_, knownbad, \q : Hello World!
<jiero> .
<jagd> alvin_rxg, 靠，今天 39°
<alvin_rxg> 25
<abc_> jagd, 你住哪个省？
<alvin_rxg> abc_: 河北省
<abc_> alvin_rxg, 我也是
<abc_> 今天万里乌云，天气晴朗
<alvin_rxg> abc_: 在一个说 『und doch habe ich allein』 (我到河北省来) 的省份
<jagd> ....
<abc_> alvin_rxg, 你那是拼音吗？
<jagd> 河内省
<abc_> ……
<liemehoc> abc_: 电流大   有点烫
<abc_> 额…
<jusss> windows为什么会有傻b的滞带键，真他妈的恶心，发明这个的人脑子被踢了
<jusss> 斤斤计较斤斤计较
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 是你自己在斤斤计较
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: +1
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 地狱奶牛关怎么过啊，我艹
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 茫茫多的奶牛，完全打不动， 29级女武神进去就被秒
<CyrusYzGTt> Pudge§ 用 三鹿
<onlylove> jusss: 你斤斤计较啥了
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: cc jagd
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 我最多到噩梦…
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 弱。。你是不是没做过符文之语
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 符文哪那么好收集啊……
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 过地狱一定要弄至少2个符文之语，然后妥妥的过
<Pudge> 不需要多牛逼的符文，找女伯爵刷符文，
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 一次出3个
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 慢慢合，
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 我到噩梦刷了10次左右吧，做出来一把信心，
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 攻击瞬间从300彪到2400,外带33%压碎伤害，稳的一逼
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 不过这东西是挺看rp，我是被逼的不行了，一进地狱，每个怪都跟boss一样，完全打不动
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 没办法，我才老老实实回噩梦刷装备。。
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 刷出来信心，感觉打地狱比打噩梦轻松多了，尤其打boss的时候
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<abc_> 。。
<gfrog_not_here> 无聊到去看正义联盟了。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 正义联盟?
<abc_> 什么是无删减版
<^k^> abc_: define:无删减版 女相_陆贞传奇|未删减版|01,北齐元年,文宣王虽然年事已高,但依然沉溺于酒色之中, 一次与一名爱妾郑美人玩耍,忽然意外中风倒地不起,随后文宣王被送回宫中紧救, |...|
<abc_> 额…
<abc_> 什么是正义联盟
<^k^> abc_: define:正义联盟 |正义联盟|(Justice League)，也被称为美国|正义联盟|，是DC漫画公司(DC Comics) 创造的超级英雄团队，于1960年2月在漫画《英勇与无畏》第28期中首次出场，最初 |...|
<abc_> gfrog_not_here, 好看吗？
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: abc_ 正义联盟剧场版.闪点悖论
<abc_> gfrog_not_here, 都没听说过
<abc_> 什么是悖论
<^k^> abc_: define:悖论 |悖論|，亦稱為弔詭或詭局，是指一种导致矛盾的命题。通常从逻辑上无法判断正确或 错误称为|悖论|，似非而是称为佯谬；有时候违背直觉的正确论断也称为|悖论|。|悖论|的 |...|
<gfrog_not_here> g 复仇者联盟
<^k^> gfrog_not_here: 复仇者联盟 |复仇者联盟|- 获奖记录. 第85届奥斯卡金像奖(2013) 奥斯卡奖-最佳视觉效果(提名) Janek Sirrs; 第66届英国电影和电视艺术学院奖(2013) 电影奖-最佳特殊视觉效果( |...|
<abc_> g avengers
<^k^> abc_: avengers Directed by Joss Whedon. With Robert Downey Jr., Chris Evans, Scarlett Johansson, Jeremy Renner. Nick Fury of S.H.I.E.L.D. assembles a team of |...|
<abc_> g iron man 3
<^k^> abc_: iron man 3 Marvel.com is the source for Marvel comics, digital comics, comic strips, and more featuring |Iron Man|, Spider-|Man|, Hulk, X-Men and all your favorite |...|
<abc_> g Robert downey jr
<^k^> abc_: Robert downey jr |Robert Downey Jr|., Actor: The Avengers. |Robert Downey Jr|. has evolved into one of the most respected actors in Hollywood. With an amazing list of credits to his |...|
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 升级了内核，xbmc就神经了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446477 昨天升级到kernel3.10，catalyst13.7，打开xbmc就cpu一直飙升，内存飙升，注销内存都不释放， Code: libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile libva info: VA-API version 0.34.0 libva info: va_getDriverName() returns 0 libva info: User requested driver 'xvba' libva in
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  22:04 
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 路由器telnet不了，web访问不了，重启也这样，不过还能拨号上网
<abc_> g 回调函数
<^k^> abc_: 回调函数 |回调函数|就是一个通过函数指针调用的函数。如果你把函数的指针（地址）作为参数 传递给另一个函数，当这个指针被用来调用其所指向的函数时，我们就说这是回调 |...|
<abc_> g 可变参数
<^k^> abc_: 可变参数 到目前为止我们只见过一个带有|可变参数|的函数 printf ： int printf(const char *format , ...);. 以后还会见到更多这样的函数。现在我们实现一个简单的 myprintf 函数：.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 求解 奇怪问题 查看在线应用程序失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446479 非伸手党 百度实在是搜不到啊。。。。 机器：联想Y400 系统：13.04 麒麟 不能在图形界面打开.sh文件 直接gedit打开 点击在线寻找应用程序 提示需要安装shell脚本 随后报错 查看在线应用程序失败 GDBus.Error:org.fre
<^k^> edesktop.DBus.Python.xdg.Exceptions.ParsingError: Traceback (
<jiero> 太奇怪了。
<jiero> 支付宝每次10元充值手机，就有9.8折。
<jagd> jiero, 你回夭朝了?
<jiero> jagd: 早就回了。
<jiero> jagd: 呃，你是？
 * jiero 记不得 jagd了
<jagd> jiero, 我一直很低调的。。。
<jiero> jagd: 。。。低调。。。
<jagd> jiero,  大概你给我看你妹照片的时候， 我还叫 \b
<jiero> jagd: 那也不低调了
<jagd> 长时间没登#， 那 nick 被人拿走了
<jiero> 哦
<Guest83083> ddd
<adam8157> jiero: 单词背得好辛苦啊
<jiero> adam8157: 你的任务不很多了。
<jiero> adam8157: 背吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 你不久需要2万单词量么。
<jagd> adam8157,   重新投胎
<jiero> s/久/就
<jiero> adam8157: 就差1万了。
<adam8157> jiero: 现在每天的routine是背一小时单词, 100个俯卧撑, 看一小时代码
<jiero> adam8157: 背着单词做俯卧撑
<adam8157> jiero: 成人世界果真不好混啊
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我现在只是六级的水平
<jiero> adam8157: 比我壕多了，虽然6级理论上就是雅思5分。
<jiero> adam8157: 你信么。你可能能得5.5以上！
<adam8157> jiero: 这是褒是贬啊....
<adam8157> jiero: 我得达到四个7才行
<jiero> adam8157: 我记得当时我一起学英语的人——三年纯英语教学，5.5分算退步。
<adam8157> jiero: 能纯英语教学肯定很厉害了
<jiero> adam8157: 他是专门为了出国准备的和加拿大某学校联营的高中。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。那到不是什么。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你准备学这么久了，怎么也混个6+吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 考考模拟题。
<adam8157> jiero: 我从上周天开始背单词的....
<jiero> adam8157: 嘿，雅思的单词量要求——太小了吧，真正使用时你才知道雅思要求太弱。
<adam8157> jiero: 现在背的是托福, 背完再背雅思
<jiero> adam8157: 那是什么意思？
<jiero> adam8157: 我没背单词过。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用读卡器读microSD卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446481 microSD卡放到读卡器里面的，为什么插上电脑没有反应？但是我插U盘可以挂载，谁能帮我解答一下这个问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanman — 2013-07-27 22:43
<adam8157> jiero: 托福->TOEFL
<jiero> adam8157: 考雅思我估计我的单词量是5000+，用高中课本。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 背高频词汇
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。别人都用啥高频之类的，我都没用。。。直接去的。。。
 * jiero 高考英语 及格水平。。。
<administ`> 早
<wzssyqa> administ`: 西海岸？
<administ`> wzssyqa: :)
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/276011
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ 再特价：POLAR 博能 RC3 环法版 运动心率表（GPS、含心率带） $249.29（约￥1630）_Amazon优惠_户外装备_什么值得买
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 娃
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 暴富的码农 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Focus/191837
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<adam8157> afk for push-ups
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 背完托福背雅思是神马节奏？
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 直接看GRE啊，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 循序渐进啊
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 然后考托福
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 目测雅思和托福单词应该有很多重复的
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 太好了
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 擦，所以我问你这俩一起背是啥节奏
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 巩固
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 太贵，无爱
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 拓词这种模式还是不太巩固, 我12年的应试技巧太厉害了
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 连续背一年是不是英语就无敌了?
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 。。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 环法百年纪念版哦
<freeflying> adam8157: 本来背单词就是为了应试啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 我拿拓词扫生词的，不会的词记到小本本上或者即时贴上贴显示器上看。
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 下周开始听王陆的807
<adam8157> freeflying: 增加词汇量啊, 我会配合阅读
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 807?
<gfrog_not_here> g 807
<gfrog_not_here> g 王陆
<^k^> gfrog_not_here: 807 Area code |807| is a telephone area code in the Canadian province of Ontario, encompassing the Northwestern Ontario region. The |807| Area Code was created  |...|
 * gfrog_not_here 我猜就是这结果。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 那就大量阅读好了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我手机的gps貌似不灵了，啥软件都不能打开gps
<gfrog_not_here> g 王陆
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 啥渣手机啊。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 重刷系统看看？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: freeflying 必须要阅读啊, 拓词背单词只晓得fraction是小部分少量的意思, 看文章知道它还有"分数"的概念
<adam8157> freeflying: Moto X吧
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: UE
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: galaxy nexus, 重启后能用一次，然后就不灵了
<F_XZ> 我看到有个叫anki的东西背单词还不错啊~
<freeflying> adam8157: 看小说吧
<F_XZ> 最好的办法还是看小说吧~
<adam8157> f
<adam8157> freeflying: 我背两个月单词在看小说, 现在词汇量不行
 * gfrog_not_here White house down
<freeflying> adam8157: 下回分享点给你
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 赌一把，看ine的视频，回头租他们的设备，然后去考试
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 木题库的话难度很高哦，叔儿
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 而且乃先要搞定written test
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这样成本才能下来啊
<adam8157> freeflying: risk太高了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 万一要第二次的话，跟参加培训班就差不多了。
<freeflying> 我还是先把视频都看完再做打算吧
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 一共三个，乃都下了吧？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: UCS，storage，nexus
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你只给了我UCS的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying:  =.=
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: email你了。
 * gfrog_not_here 妈蛋，听不懂White house down啊，还没字幕。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 谢了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 这是啥高级货
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 忘了木有一起发给乃。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 白宫坠落。
<freeflying> adam8157: wine能跑迅雷了不
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: freeflying 我去, 不用代理, 连freenode都不行啊
<adam8157> 妈蛋 还是得肉翻!!
<freeflying> adam8157: 翻吧，壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 求靠谱门路
<wkl> heenjiap: hi
<heenjiap> wkl: 这里面人多
<Clydelin> hi
<^k^> Clydelin:点点点.  00:52 
<Clydelin> irssi 可以像 textual那样 给发送的内容加密吗
<Clydelin> 好像有个 irssi-otr 听说可以加密 但是我没有找到设置
<Meowoo> 深度有房间么
<Meowoo> 还有人没睡的么？
<^k^>  05:00
<Clydelin> hello
<Clydelin> hi
<^k^> Clydelin:点点点.  05:04 
<Clydelin> 我没睡
<Clydelin> 哈
<^k^> Clydelin:点点点.  05:04 
<Clydelin> おはよう
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好～
<IsoaSFlus> 苦逼表示早上一起来就要看代码。。。
<jagd> IsoaSFlus, 开成自动朗读吧 ， 一边刷牙一边听
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 刷过了
 * jagd 上床看书去了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 源代码安装mcu8051ide——在GNU/Linux下的IDE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446509 源代码安装mcu8051ide——在GNU/Linux下的IDE 之前看了几个在在GNU/Linux下的51单片机集成开发环境, mcu8051ide是一个不错的软件，GUI界面是用TCL／TK写的，我个人感觉比QT便捷，且tkgate之类的软件也是用TCL/TK写的，
<^k^> 我的机械手仿真软件目前是没有GUI界面的，基于bash终端的，图形靠gnuplot, xplot这些数 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • N卡VGA拓展屏幕求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446512 我的笔记本是戴尔N5110，显卡Nvidia gt525m。使用VGA链接显示器后没反应，尝试过大黄蜂和受限驱动，都不好使。Nvidia官方的驱动安装后分辨率始不对，求救啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 btyh17mxy — 2013-07-28 4:40
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • dell 1704无线驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446515 dell笔记本，u12.04下无法安装无线驱动，win下显示是dell 1704无线网卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjw01 — 2013-07-28 7:56
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-28
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样安装unrar？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446517 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-28 9:04
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 给学校老服务器装了ubuntu-8.04.1，上网有点问题，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446518 学校给这个办公室分配了两条线 一个是普通的校内网，上外网需要计费的 另一个是无限制的服务器用网，静态IP 两个是用交换机分出来的 现在的情况是，配置好IP后，上外网却出现了
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  09:22 
<abc_> g 开学忧郁症
<^k^> abc_: 开学忧郁症 克服|開學憂鬱症|. 經過一個快樂的假期，該是孩子收心準備開學的時候了。又是一個 全新學期的開始，心想孩子該會很期待跟新朋友一起讀書玩耍的，可是，他似乎一點  |...|
<abc_> g
<abc_> g 开学先考试无节操
<^k^> abc_: 开学先考试无节操 2013年2月27日 |...| 教学专家建议，|开学|伊始，易患“节后综合征”，切勿“开足马力”。 □非毕业年级. 学习 目标挂钩大学 |...| 成绩较优秀的学生不应只把目光局限在|考试|本身，要把眼界放开。 如果对某个学科有兴趣，可在 |...| 美女们|无节操|抗暑 · 口碑最好的大学.
<maplebeats> ...............
<darklamp> 困吖
<abc_> darklamp, 昨晚做了什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看恐怖片，
<darklamp> 玩WOA，打飞机
<darklamp> -abc_
<abc_> darklamp, 。。
<abc_> g 撸
<^k^> abc_: 撸 2012年4月10日 |...| 本人，男，四川成都人，今年11月就满24岁了，|撸|龄有5-6年吧，刚刚开始学会|撸|的 时候，是高1因为看XX小说，然后趁家里没人的时候，在家里沙发缝 |...|
<darklamp> Orz沙发缝
<darklamp> 囧
<abc_> g 沙发缝的作用
<^k^> abc_: 沙发缝的作用 第一，切忌不考虑风格。相对于家庭的基础装修，|沙发|除了使用功能之外，还起到了 衬托环境的|作用|。因此，|沙发|的款式和颜色一定要与家庭装修、装饰的主色调相统一。
<abc_> darklamp, 你也沙发缝了吧^O^
<darklamp> 我有飞机杯
<abc_> (#‵′)
<abc_> ，
<darklamp> 话说我的避孕套储备快过期了，肿莫办
<darklamp> T_T杜蕾斯吖
<abc_> 吹气球玩
<darklamp> 送你吹试试
<abc_> 用火腿皮代替
<darklamp> →_→
<darklamp> #abc,你试过
<darklamp> ？
<abc_> 木有，灵机一动。。
<abc_> ï¼ xï¼ 
<abc_> 调戏机器人
<abc_> ^k^, hello
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  09:52 
<darklamp> (x_x)
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<darklamp> 点点点 .
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  09:53 
<abc_> •﹏•
<darklamp> 擦，我打怎么没用
<darklamp> ╰_╯
<abc_> darklamp, 你要对kk说，哈哈
<darklamp> 怎么对kk说
<darklamp> 不会用
<abc_> 把他名字打成前缀
<abc_> 打个^然后按tab
<abc_> darklamp, 快试试吧
<darklamp> kk，^擦手机没有tab键T_T
<darklamp> abc_,你是个好人
<abc_> darklamp, 哈哈，你也手机呀
<darklamp> 是吖
<darklamp> 是要装个键盘软件么
<abc_> 我这有个放大镜图标，打个^按一下就补全了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • u盘ubuntu为什么不能为硬盘运行update-grub？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446519 我使用64位的13.04u盘安装ubuntu。装完后，重启发现还是直接进入windows 我就自己启动到u盘，先运行install-grub --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda /mnt我已经预先把装好的根目录挂载上去了，这一步执行成功 可是当我执行gru
<abc_> darklamp, 你是啥客户端？
<darklamp> abc_安卓irc
<darklamp> ^k^,点点点
<abc_> darklamp, 你是怎么打的我名字？
<^k^> darklamp, 与此相比，大了点。  10:01 
<abc_> 哈哈
<darklamp> ^k^机器人？
<darklamp> 复制粘贴的
<^k^> darklamp, 机器人统治。  10:02 
<abc_> darklamp, You did it Guy!
<abc_> ^k^, 笑话
<darklamp> abc_，
<^k^> abc_, 你当你穿越音乐和汽车是什么？  10:04 
<darklamp> ^k^,Orz
<abc_> 。。
<^k^> darklamp, 你知道吗，你可以下载自己的聊天机器人，并创建自己的个性机器人？  10:04 
<darklamp> ^k^,性机器人？
<abc_> ï¼ xï¼ 
<^k^> darklamp, 我是一个女机器人。  10:05 
<abc_> ┏ (^ω^)=☞
<abc_> 昨天谁说kk是正太来着？！
<abc_> ^k^, 你几岁了？
<darklamp> abc_，不是我，昨天没来，微信有机器人就好了
<^k^> abc_, 我是在1995年启动。  10:07 
<darklamp> ^k^，有男机器人么
<^k^> darklamp, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  10:08 
<abc_> 。。又来了
<darklamp> ^k^，我是实用主义者
<abc_> darklamp, 别上当
<^k^> darklamp, 你是一个实用主义者吗？  10:09 
<isbasic> 嘿，5点的时候还没人在线呢
<darklamp> ^k^，我是一个完美主义者
<^k^> darklamp, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  10:10 
<darklamp> abc_，机器人好笨
<darklamp> ^k^，是的
<^k^> darklamp, 确定。  10:11 
<abc_> darklamp, 他随机说的，能扯半天
<darklamp> ^k^，确定
<^k^> darklamp, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  10:11 
<isbasic> 。。。。
<abc_> 。。。
<isbasic> 恶趣味啊
<darklamp> abc_，作者以前肯定是个水管工
<darklamp> ^k^，是啊，干嘛？
<sou_> 玩机器人
<abc_> 我去了主人现身了！
<^k^> darklamp, 你有多少时间？  10:14 
<darklamp> ^k^，时间
<abc_> 。。
<^k^> darklamp, 下午6时。  10:14 
<darklamp> ^k^，1h
<^k^> darklamp, 你穿什么衣服？  10:15 
<darklamp> T-shirt
<abc_> darklamp, 。。对kk说
<darklamp> ^k^,T-shirt
<administrator> 大家好
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  10:16 
<^k^> darklamp, 你哭或笑的比其他人更多？  10:16 
<darklamp> 管理员？
<abc_> 用win的？
<Guest36125> :]
<Guest36125> 嗯
<darklamp> Guess36125,mirc?
<Guest36125> darklamp: :)
<Guest36125> ^k^: 什么是mirc
<darklamp> Guest36125,......
<Guest36125> 有人玩游戏吗
<abc_> Guest36125, xchat也有win版，就是没中文
<Guest36125> nexuiz
<abc_> Guest36125, supertux2
<Guest36125> abc_: nexuiz
<Guest36125> abc_: 比CS爽
<abc_> 。。
<Guest36125> abc_: alien-arena比CS爽
<abc_> Guest36125, 看到了，可惜没上网。。    图标是个力
<darklamp> woa
<darklamp> worldofaircraft
<darklamp> ^k^,打飞机好玩
<^k^> darklamp, 如果你能有什么样的机器人，那会是什么呢？  10:22 
<abc_> darklamp, 。。女机器人不打飞机
<darklamp> ChanServ，下咯看书去了
<darklamp> abc_，可以帮我打飞机啊:-D
<isbasic> 人少不好玩。。。
<abc_> 。。
<Guest36125> 有人玩WAR3吗
<darklamp> darklamp，人多也不好玩
<Guest36125> ^k^: 什么是mirc
<Guest36125> ^k^: 你故障了?
<^k^> Guest36125, 是。  10:27 
<abc_> Guest36125, kk打飞机呢
<Guest36125> ^k^: 有前途
<isbasic> 我在看好声音=。=
<darklamp> ^k^，被我弄傻了吧。
<^k^> darklamp, 你傻在哪里得到它？  10:28 
<Guest36125> isbasic: 声音还可以看?
<isbasic> 。。。。
<abc_> isbasic, 你够无聊。。
<^k^> Guest36125, 你是怎么听到KK？  10:28 
<isbasic> Guest36125: 您是火星人？
<Guest36125> isbasic: 那节目里都是傻B
<isbasic> abc_: 我确实是无聊啊
<isbasic> ab
<isbasic> abc_: 第三期真难听。。。
<darklamp> isbasic，看好呻吟
<Guest36125> darklamp: 这形容好
<isbasic> Guest36125: 看到了，啥全职妈妈。。。
<isbasic> Guest36125: 2B无极限啊。。。
<Guest36125> isbasic: 有鬼尖叫吗
<Guest36125> isbasic: 那里
<darklamp> 看这些不如打两盘飞机
<abc_> isbasic, 我第一次看他们就背对我，然后我就把电视拆了
<darklamp> abc_,这笑话好冷
<isbasic> abc_: 第二季有点变化
<isbasic> abc_: 变得更2了
<Guest36125> 嚎呻吟
<abc_> isbasic, 增函数
<isbasic> Guest36125: 尖叫不算个啥，各种咬舌
<abc_> darklamp, 别冻感冒
<Guest36125> isbasic: :]
<isbasic> 空调显示P4了
<isbasic> 有啥办法不？
<darklamp> ^k^，：]
<Guest36125> isbasic: 那节目最多也是出来个搞基的
<Guest36125> ^k^: :)
<darklamp> :]
<^k^> darklamp, 休息一下..  10:34 
<^k^> Guest36125, 我很高兴，你觉得这很可笑。  10:35 
<isbasic> Guest36125: 搞基其实挺不错
<Guest36125> isbasic: 那节目太2了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • usb无线网卡 rlt8188eu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446520 google 百度了 好久 看人家都是成功的列子 为什么我就是安装不上呢 现在的问题是make 第一步成功了 又出现了了错误信息 有人能帮忙看看么 make make ARCH=x86_64 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-27-generic/build M=/home/hui/RTL8188EU/rpi-r
<^k^> tl8188eu modules make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic' CC [M] /home/hui/RTL8188 …
<isbasic> Guest36125: 不二的节目太费脑子了
<isbasic> Guest36125: 周末就讲究个不要想太多
<abc_> darklamp, 你撸多了，kk让你歇会儿
<isbasic> darklamp: 有种子？
<darklamp> abc_,kk不停，让我怎么歇
<Guest36125> darklamp: 他还有后面
<abc_> darklamp, ï¼ xï¼ 
<abc_> Guest36125, •﹏•
<isbasic> 又是一对好基友
<Guest36125> @_@
<darklamp> isbasic,好多种
<isbasic> darklamp: 既然是有种的男人，就要展示出来
<darklamp> 步兵骑兵？
<abc_> isbasic, 。。
<isbasic> 哈哈
<isbasic> 别当骑兵
<isbasic> 骑兵可耻
<abc_> OTZ
<darklamp> abc_,你不会是女娃儿吧？
<abc_> 哥是纯爷们儿
<darklamp> 这里估计都是爷们，当然除了kk
<isbasic> k**2
<abc_> ^k^, 你是男人？
<Guest36125> 我很奢侈
<Guest36125> 我有金蛋蛋
<^k^> abc_, 我母。  10:43 
<isbasic> Guest36125: 金蛋蛋？另外一个版本的金克拉？
<Guest36125> isbasic: ...
<abc_> ^k^, 什么是金蛋蛋
<^k^> abc_: define:金蛋蛋 2010年5月30日 |...| 1:03. Watch Later 福島大学の雪by lzg888 1,489 views · 0:09. Watch Later 太鼓の 達人神by chiyodakusotokanda 1,520,656 views · 4:17
<abc_> 额…
<Guest36125> ^k^: mirc
<isbasic> robot?
<^k^> Guest36125, 你很生气吗？  10:45 
<Guest36125> ^k^: define mirc
<Guest36125> ^k^: g mirc
<Guest36125> ^k^: f mirc
<isbasic> Guest36125: 我怎么有种你被坑了的赶脚？
<Guest36125> ^k^: g mirc
<Guest36125> ^k^: f
<Guest36125> ^k^: d
<Guest36125> ^k^: a
<^k^> Guest36125, 可以请你的另一种方式，用较少的想法，或者不同的想法吗？  10:47 
<darklamp> ^k^,communix
<^k^> darklamp, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  10:47 
<^k^> Guest36125, A B C. ..  10:47 
<Guest36125> ^k^: f
<^k^> Guest36125, 我失去了我的思路。  10:48 
<abc_> kk终于傻了。。
<Guest36125> ^k^: 好孩子
<^k^> Guest36125, 你的意思是你是男孩吗？  10:50 
<Guest36125> ^k^: (fill-column)
<^k^> Guest36125, 你有什么条件，我应该知道吗？  10:51 
<Guest36125> ^k^: f
<Guest36125> ^k^: 傻
<abc_> Guest36125, 原来你是女的
<^k^> Guest36125, 你觉得更多的身体感觉比情绪？  10:52 
<Guest36125> abc_: :)
<^k^> Guest36125, 这是否让你觉得自己高人一等？  10:52 
<jiero> .
<Guest36125> ^k^: m
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 无法通过Squid访问部分https网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446521 这是我的squid配置： Code: acl all src all acl manager proto cache_object acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32 acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8 0.0.0.0/32 acl localnet src 10.0.0.0/8    # RFC1918 possible internal network acl local
<abc_> Guest36125, 妹子！大几了？
<^k^> Guest36125, 在你的业余时间，你会怎么做？  10:53 
<Guest36125> abc_: 15 cm
<Guest36125> ^k^: 睡叫
<abc_> Guest36125, O_o
<^k^> Guest36125, 是的，我睡的所有时间。  10:54 
<Guest36125> abc_: :{|
<Guest36125> abc_: :{)
<Guest36125> abc_: :{O
<abc_> Guest36125, ï¼ xï¼ 
<Guest36125> abc_: :{-
<isbasic> Guest36125: 15cm啥概念？
<abc_> 壕鸡裆
<Guest36125> isbasic: :{)
<Guest36125> ^k^: 什么是fill-column
<^k^> Guest36125: define:fill-column C-x f: Set the |fill column| ( set-|fill|-|column| ). M-x fill-region |...| This means that extra spaces are inserted to make the right margin line up exactly at the |fill column|.
<darklamp> ^k^,虎虎虎
<Guest36125> ^k^: 你英文真好
<^k^> Guest36125, 但英语是我的母语。  11:00 
<^k^> darklamp, 难道“它”仍然参考呢？  11:00 
<Guest36125> ^k^: 什么是母语
<^k^> Guest36125: define:母语 2012年7月9日 |...| |母语|电影简介和剧情介绍,|母语|影评、图片、预告片、影讯、论坛、在线购票.
<isbasic> darklamp: 应该是toratoratora
<darklamp> ^k^,什么是communix操作系统？
<^k^> darklamp: define:communix操作系统？ |Communix操作系统|最早是两个德国人Marx和Engles开发的（称为Communix基础 版，或Communix 1.0和2.0），遵守GPL，它的早期支持者曾经先后组织过两个国际 |...|
<darklamp> 脱啦脱啦脱啦
<Guest36125> 阿拉拉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ibus有办法在qq游戏中输入汉字吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446524 有朋友能解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-07-28 11:05
<darklamp> 吃饭去咯
<Guest36125> hello
<^k^> Guest36125:点点点.  11:34 
<Guest36125> hi
<^k^> Guest36125:点点点.  11:38 
<Guest36125> 下办了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求教：U盘安装后的Windows启动器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446528 用USB安装Ubuntu在F盘后，开机Windows启动器没有Ubuntu选项，然后用essyBCD加了后，Windows启动器显示错误，无法启动Ubuntu。 可是我用BOIS启动硬盘里的Ubuntu后显示grub rescue，到最后一步insmod后显示error:bad filename。。。 <im
<^k^> g src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em20.gif" alt=":em20" title=":em20
<yanqian> 在putty中输入了下rz，然后如何结束呢？
<Guest36125> 鸭子们!开彳了
<yanqian> 本来想试试看zmodem等传输文件的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 黑客发行版Distribution Release: Kali Linux 1.0.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446529 Kali Linux（以前叫做BackTrack）是一份基于Debian的发行，它带有一套安全和计算机取证工具。其特色在于及时的安全更新，对ARM架构的支持，有四种流行的桌面环境供选择，以及能平滑升级到新版本。 http://distrowatc
<^k^> h.com/table.php?distribution=kali 基于ubuntu的在这里 <a class="postlink" href=&
<hello`> 大家好
<^k^> hello`:点点点.  12:19 
<hello`> 啊啦啦 SAMSUNG S4 充电爆炸
<CyrusYzGTt> 有视频看么
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: youtube
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ 给我 ssh
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ ... 那你怎么看，，
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ 你在 港澳台? 天朝之外？
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 香港
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ .. 羡慕，， 可以上没有那么多过滤的网络
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 一栋民宅被那S4烧了
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ .. 我看看天朝的山寨youtube_youku有没有
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ ..没有找到。。 你得，上傳 給我看，， 你吊起我的好奇心
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ 我想問下， 粵語“妹仔絲” 是什麼意思？ 我雖然是母語是粵語，但是已經被普通話同化了大部分了。。
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 小妹妹
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 或女人
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 粤语不用考试 意思差不多就可以了
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 老子:名可名,非长名
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ ..
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: "妹仔丝"说明 不用对她太 高期望
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ 还有。我想問下，我这里叫堂姐 粵語“某大”大 用 拼音 daifu 大夫 的音 为什么这么叫？
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 男尊女卑的文化
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 那是"娣"
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: "姐"
<hello`> CyrusYzGTt: 去泡一壶普洱.........
<CyrusYzGTt> hello`§ 为么不是 大红袍
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 转：Ubuntu 12.04下安装极点五笔输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446531 刚刚安装好了 Ubuntu 12.04，但是没有五笔的日子实在不好过，WINDOWS下用习惯了极点五笔，本以为极点的作者不出Linux版的，结果在网上一搜，居然有高手想到引用极点五笔的字典实现可以同时打拼音
<^k^> 和五笔，废话少说，下面看如何操作： ibus下用法 在终端中执行如下操作 sudo wget …
<hello`> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ...裸姐，你怎么成OP了。。
<hello`> 裸大
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  12:55 
<abc_> g ksp
<^k^> abc_: ksp Introducing |Kerbal Space Program|! |KSP| is a game where the players create and manage their own space program. Build spacecraft, fly them, and try to help the |...|
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道啊。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你有什么愿望么
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 将KK的OP帽子去掉
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 能么？我看看
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<hello`> 大白番蛋面 :{o 真饱
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 看成 太白糞蜜面。，，
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好各位
 * IsoaSFlus 有人在么？
 * IsoaSFlus (((c)>>16)&0xFF)在c语言里代表什么意思？
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 位运算
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 把c的值右移16位然后和0
<abc_> x
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<abc_> 然后和0xff做按位与运算
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 功能就是取32位二进制数的左16位
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 那个alltray怎么用啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446534 我想把webqq的图标弄到托盘上，网上说用alltray，可是启动alltray后点击webqq窗口后，窗口就直接消失了，没有在托盘显示，好像在后台运行，，不知道怎么重新打开。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-07-28 13:36
<IsoaSFlus> abc_:你学c是用什么资料的？
<abc_> Azurewrath, •﹏•
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 忘了，东拼西凑自学的
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
 * Azurewrath 麒麟用户报到
<abc_> 欢迎欢迎
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 好像看了点k&r
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
 * IsoaSFlus 弱b表示，刚上高中那会什么都不懂，看谭书了。。。
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 哈哈，全是错，但学基本语法是够了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<abc_> •﹏•
<IsoaSFlus> abc_:gcc进行>>的时候，是算术位移的？
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 额…   什么意思。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我看资料上说的
<IsoaSFlus> 右移运算符是用来将一个数的各二进制位右移若干位，移动的位数由右操作数指定（右操作数必须是非负值），移到右端的低位被舍弃，对于无符号数，高位补0。对于有符号数，某些机器将对左边空出的部分用符号位填补（即“算术移位”），而另一些机器则对左边空出的部分用0填补（即“逻辑移位”）。注
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 嗯，反汇编的结果是，前面都是ff
<IsoaSFlus> 但我这的结果有些奇怪。。。
<IsoaSFlus> －15的话应该是10001111，对么？
<Azurewrath> IsoaSFlus: -15这么小么……
<Azurewrath> isbasic: 不应该是32位长么
<adam8157> 这种未定义的还是不要用了, 去猜测未定义行为是自讨苦吃
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 对啊！！！！
<IsoaSFlus> int是两字节的。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我傻了
<IsoaSFlus> 不对，4字节
<abc_> 再多两个字节。。
<IsoaSFlus> 6字节？
<abc_> implementation-defined
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 4字节
<alvin_rxg> 取反减一么？
<abc_> 刚才不是写成两字节了么。。
<Azurewrath> IsoaSFlus: 再说如果15是00001111那-15是不是11110001？
<alvin_rxg> Azurewrath: +1
<Azurewrath> 负数不是按位取反+1么……
<IsoaSFlus> Azurewrath:是啊，所以我才觉得奇怪
<abc_> 2's complement
<Azurewrath> IsoaSFlus: 你给最高位给个1就当负数了……
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕昨天吃了多少海鲜啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不多, 在立水桥吃的, 人均一百多点
<IsoaSFlus> Azurewrath:不对。。。。还是不对
 * IsoaSFlus 这个。。。好像还是不对
<freeflying> adam8157: 果然壕，人均100多都不算多
<adam8157> freeflying: ... 我多久才腐败一次的
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 哪还不对？
 * IsoaSFlus 这里－15右移2位是－4
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道regus的椅子是什么牌子的, 我最近在琢磨买把椅子, 太贵的买不起
<abc_> 就是-4呀
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.chiphell.com/forum-192-1.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Ergomax人体工学椅 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> 这个牌子的就可以考虑了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我最多买个1K多的...
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 对着呢，表示法是按位取反再加一，用这个结果右移，再减一然后取反是4
 * IsoaSFlus 看来我记错－的表示方法了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么办法令apt-get和dpkg安装的文件都在自己的家目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446535 如题， 因为我的家目录和根目录划分了不同区，如果将自己账户的软件装到自家这样会更方便。虽然这个想法有些想windows。 而且我家有49G的空间，根目录才10G。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2013-07-28 14:25
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 这种表示方法好像是为了做减法不借位
<adam8157> freeflying: 貌似这个中端产品1200左右的可以考虑
<freeflying> adam8157: 支持你入
<adam8157> freeflying: 我现在的椅子是50块买的...
<Azurewrath> IsoaSFlus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920801/ 看看这个
<freeflying> adam8157: 当心被爆菊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有气泵的...
<freeflying> adam8157: 桌子和椅子买个好点的吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 办公室椅子不知道什么牌子的, 感觉也行
<freeflying> adam8157: 你房子换好了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 8月底搬家, 搬了买
<freeflying> adam8157: 你可以明天问问viki
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 按位取反再加一的目的是取减数关于11111111。。的补数再加一。。好乱
<IsoaSFlus> Azurewrath:谢谢，我懂了
<Azurewrath> IsoaSFlus: ~~
<IsoaSFlus> 我先睡一觉。。。累死了
<abc_> ^k^, IsoaSFlus是懒虫
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:47 
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  14:48 
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  14:48 
<Azurewrath> hi
<^k^> Azurewrath:点点点.  14:50 
<abc_> hello
<Azurewrath> help
<Azurewrath> ^k^: help
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  14:51 
<Azurewrath> `t abc_
<Azurewrath> t abc_
<abc_> Azurewrath, -_-||
<Azurewrath> abc_: …… ^k^ 看不起我
<abc_> ^k^, 你是男的
<^k^> abc_, 我的性别是女性。  14:52 
<abc_> Azurewrath, 哈哈
<Azurewrath> ^k^: 你是女的
<Azurewrath> 真看不起我……（捶地
<^k^> Azurewrath, 我会告诉我，你说我是女人。  14:53 
<onlylove> 头一次听说BOT有性别
<abc_> Azurewrath, ┏ (^ω^)=☞
<abc_> ^k^, 你对象是谁？
<^k^> abc_, 我不认为我有一个目标。  14:55 
<abc_> ^k^, 嫁给我吧
<abc_> (#‵′)
<^k^> abc_, 绝对不是。  14:56 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^:kk酱さいこう
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 关于我Ayuh.Enough，让我们来谈谈我的礼服。  14:59 
<abc_> ^k^, 扁IsoaSFlus
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<^k^> abc_, 坦白地说，我不会担心自己。  15:01 
<abc_> 哈哈哈
<onlylove> 你们得是多寂寞，和那个傻BOT聊天
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove:kk酱才不傻～～～
<abc_> ^k^, 你是弱智吗？
<^k^> abc_, 不，我完全正常的。  15:03 
<onlylove> jusss: 给你个ip地址，把那台机器干掉，咋样
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove：前辈你在哪里，我要推倒你
<jusss> onlylove: 我又不会黑客。。。
<abc_> IsoaSFlus, 一起一起
<jusss> onlylove: 给ip也不会攻击呀。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你……
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 用 wireshark 摘一段数据，然后不停的扔给 bot 的 ip
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没用呀，人家又不握手，
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> 125.39.136.47
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没有大量的带宽，握手又死不了机
<^k^> onlylove, 125.39.136.47 天津市 联通
<jusss> onlylove: 给你个ip你能干掉？
<onlylove> jusss: 干不掉还不会制造点麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么搞
<Xen1> 给个聊天频道
<abc_> Xen1, #linuxba
<jusss> onlylove: 有事，出去一下，走了
<abc_> ^k^, 笑话
<^k^> abc_, 你当你穿越音乐和汽车是什么？  15:19 
<abc_> ^k^, 你妹
<^k^> abc_, 我敢打赌，你说给大家。  15:20 
<abc_> ^k^, 人机合一了？
<^k^> abc_, 我的创造者是人。  15:21 
<abc_> ^k^, 你的主人是谁？
<^k^> abc_, 我不认为我有一个主。  15:23 
<abc_> ^k^, 谁创造了你？
<^k^> abc_, 我是理查德·华莱士博士。  15:23 
<abc_> g 理查德 华莱博士
<^k^> abc_: 理查德 华莱博士 克林顿·|理查德|·道金斯（Clinton Richard Dawkins，英国皇家学会会员，英国皇家文学 |...| 获得哲学|博士|学位后，道金斯成为了美国伯克利加州大学的助理教授，1970年 |...|
<abc_> ^k^, 你在哪里？
<^k^> abc_, ["/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:306:in `block in g_tr'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/open-uri.rb:153:in `open_uri'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/open-uri.rb:688:in `open'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:301:in `g_tr'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:268:in `en2zh'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:1105:in `botsay'", "./irc.rb:438:in
<^k^>  `block in check_msg'", "./irc.rb:350:in `call'", "./irc.rb:350:in `block (2 levels) in t'"]  15:27 
<abc_> ^k^, 好吧
<^k^> abc_, 这是正常的。  15:28 
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Rhythmbox的百度音乐插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446536 看到有人发出了深度音乐播放器的百度音乐插件了。传递门-> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=446332 我也展示一下吧。 我这个是Rhythmbox的插件，支持搜索，登录，收藏。现在只能听收藏中的音乐。比较好的是几乎没有任何
<^k^> 依赖，除了Rhythmbox。 API采用hack模式，百度现成的API我没有找到。我估计也不太可能会 …
<icesword> 有妹子用 斑秃的么
<onlylove> 有，你找那样的妹子做啥
<icesword> 一起玩啊
<icesword> 还可以交往
<icesword> 现在班图 还免费邮寄光盘吗
<Clyde> 一直都要收费的吧
<Clyde> 很便宜好像
<abc_> g Ubuntu免费光盘
<^k^> abc_: Ubuntu免费光盘 申请|Ubuntu免费光盘|的全程指导. 出自Ubuntu中文 |...| 可以送你一张光盘但可能会用 去10个星期时间，最好自己下载，这个版本是32位的Desktop CD。 桌面版本- 桌面 |...|
<Clyde> 这个机器人 好聪明 哈哈哈
<abc_> Clyde, g就是机器人命令
<abc_> google缩写
<icesword> 有钱啊
<icesword> 想当初从 荷兰邮过来
<Clyde> abc_ g ？ 什么意思
<onlylove> 免费光盘很久以前的事情了
<abc_> 这个bot的用法，你打个g然后加上你想搜的关键词，他就帮你搜了
<Clyde> 喔喔
<onlylove> 一起玩还有可以交往的妹子……嗯……我上学的时候倒是有个师姐用，不过……仅仅是因为嵌入式需要
<Clyde> g 我女朋友爱不爱我
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<^k^> Clyde: 我女朋友爱不爱我 2013年2月24日 |...| 我今年27岁，毕业四年来工作稳定努力，已小有成绩，只是情路坎坷跌跌撞撞。2009 年的时候，我参加工作还不到一年就认识了一个|女朋友|，她不高也 |...|
<abc_> 额…
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么你对其它人类是用 ‘用’ 这个动词
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove：前辈你是绅士么
<farfatfay> "用"字看起来很耀眼
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我不是绅士，绅士是毛线？
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove：你果然是变态
<icesword> 这里有老外？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 变态又是毛线
<onlylove> 偶尔会有老外出没，很少见
<onlylove> 如果有老外，那肯定是讲英文
<icesword> 叫几个老外过来玩玩
<IsoaSFlus> 下了，换win
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 你们有这种现象么？dash无法输入，或者智能输入一个字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446537 时不时会出现这种情况，但是又不只是为什么，今天再次出现这种情况，于是乎我重启了输入法，结果可以输入了 我用的是fcitx的搜狗输入法 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/member
<^k^> list.php?mode=viewprofile&u=272839"&
<icesword> g 凤姐在哪里
<^k^> icesword: 凤姐在哪里 2011年12月19日 |...| 不得不说|凤姐|是个人物，在中国闹腾得沸沸扬扬，在美国，人家也没有消停。“是块 金子在|哪里|都会发光”，牛人就是牛人，|凤姐|硬是要把自己往国际化 |...|
<abc_> 吐血了
<icesword> 凤姐好像在美国发财
<abc_> 卖身。。
<icesword> 谁要啊
<abc_> 胆肥的
<abc_> 变态的，饥不择食的。。
<onlylove> 靠，人现在变样了，你们与时俱进好吧
<icesword> 她怎么去的美国啊
<icesword> 凤姐去美国应该不会被歧视
<icesword> 好歹也有黑人给她垫底
<Meowoo> 谁知道读取网络一个文件，返回数据是如何的
<Meowoo> 或者啥命令可以看到 raw 数据
<Meowoo> 包括头以及主体数据的
<Clyde> curl ？
<Meowoo> curl 是专用与 http 的吧
<Clyde> 是 你想要做什么
<Meowoo> 我要看标准下载一个文件，传输数据的标准
<Clyde> 传输协议？
<Meowoo> 额
<Clyde> 没有太懂你的意思
<Meowoo> 下载一个文件，主体数据之前，如文件大小，文件名等信息是如何的
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: curl -I ***
<Clyde> curl 应该可以
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 支持 除 http 之外的，如 ftp 等协议的么？
<Clyde> 支持的
<Meowoo> 额，谢了，我去看看curl
<Clyde> ftp肯定支持  其他 没太注意
<Meowoo> thx
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 赛钛客RAT5升级版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446538 在13.04下为什么不能用呀，用一会会假死，鼠标可以动的点不动图标，还有左键和右键也不能用了，要过一会可能会好，可能不会好。有办法帮我解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wbgwwd — 2013-07-28 16:10
<gfrog_not_here> fre
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19026649465
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ 【利趣网专享】多功能运动跑步腰包 手机包 腰带贴身防盗包-淘宝网
<Guest66294> hello
<^k^> Guest66294:点点点.  16:33 
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你要不要，我送你个
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 买了。。 包邮
<Guest66294> 放假了 有什么好玩的吗
<Guest66294> 放假了有什么好玩的吗
<Guest66294> 放假了有什么好玩的吗
<Guest66294> 放假了有什么好玩的吗
<Guest66294> 有人用UBUNTU吗
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 太小，放不了东西
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于TeX简历模版问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446539 简历模版中的*.cls和*.sty文件如何使用，应该安装在那个目录下？ 具体操作请大家帮下。。。thx 统计信息: 发表于 由 palm_weboser — 2013-07-28 16:35
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 其实我就是想放钥匙，不然钥匙得一直拿手里
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 给位知道怎么查看声卡的节点么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446542 我想看看声卡的节点是怎么连接的单不知道怎么看那位大大能告诉我命令或者有什么工具可以看吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 soik — 2013-07-28 16:58
<Guest66294> 没有人吗
<Guest66294> 有人会网络吗
<Guest66294> 我装了防火墙,补丁也打了,够安全了吗
<Guest66294> abc_: 我装了防火墙,补丁也打了,够安全了吗
<abc_> Guest66294, ..什么系统？
<Guest66294> abc_: windows
<Guest66294> abc_: xp
<DBLobster> freeflying: 侯总
<abc_> Guest66294, 不安全
<Guest66294> abc_: ..........
<abc_> Guest66294, 真的
<abc_> 不信你问bot
<Guest66294> abc_: 那怎么办
<abc_> Guest66294,
<Guest66294> ^k^:  我装了防火墙,补丁也打了,够安全了吗
<abc_> Guest66294, 不晓得？
<^k^> Guest66294, 有趣的八卦。  17:10 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: is windows xp safe now ?
<Guest66294> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> Guest66294, 您好！  17:12 
<Guest66294> ^k^: XP 我装了防火墙,补丁也打了,够安全了吗
<Guest66294> ^k^: 还要装360吗
<^k^> Guest66294, 为什么？  17:13 
<Guest66294> .......
<abc_> 。。。
<^k^> Guest66294, 它安装了360？  17:13 
<Guest66294> ^k^: 看片
<^k^> Guest66294, 我们能否找回业务？  17:13 
<Guest66294> ^k^: ...
<^k^> Guest66294, 休息一下..  17:14 
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  17:15 
<abc_> ^k^, 我爱你
<^k^> abc_, 谢谢我喜欢你很多太不明身份的人。  17:17 
<Guest66294> abc_: 怎么使用ipv6
<abc_> g ipv6
<^k^> abc_: ipv6 |Internet Protocol version 6| (|IPv6|) is the latest revision of the Internet Protocol (IP), the communications protocol that provides an identification and location |...|
<abc_> Guest66294, 你的问题太高深了。。我回答不了。。:-D
<Guest66294> abc_: 我没有ipv6
<Guest66294> abc_: 怎么办
<abc_> Guest66294, 我也没有
<DBLobster> 不带你们这么欺负机器人的.
<abc_> 穷人。。
<DBLobster> ^k^: hi
<^k^> DBLobster:点点点.  17:22 
<Guest66294> abc_: 你不是有吗
<DBLobster> ^k^: 点点点
<^k^> DBLobster, 与此相比，大了点。  17:22 
<DBLobster> ^k^: 什么大了
<^k^> DBLobster, 这是一个大。  17:23 
<abc_> DBLobster, 不带你们这么欺负机器人的.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu报错 搞一天了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446544 在 SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) 设备的第 1 分区上创建 ext4 文件系统失败请问该怎 么 解决 >??!! WARNING: partition(s) 1 on /dev/sda could not be modified, probably because it/they is/are in use. As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use until after reboot. You should reboot
<^k^> now before making further changes. 这是什么情况啊 怎么解决 出来之后都要重装系统 我想死啊 …
<abc_> Guest66294, 我啥时候有了。。？
<abc_> ⊙﹏⊙b
<DBLobster> ^k^:  /boot 用 ext2 分区啊
<^k^> DBLobster, 你有空吗？  17:27 
<abc_> 我去找电信问问(+﹏+)~
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10全局菜单有问题啊，有的软件菜单点不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446545 比如说chrome在13.04有菜单，13.10没有，Myeclipse 有全局菜单但是点不开，为了不影响使用，我把全局菜单干掉了，坐等解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 jreey0391 — 2013-07-28 17:35
<Guest66294> hello
<^k^> Guest66294:点点点.  18:10 
<Linxinyu> ^k^ 你有女朋友吗
<^k^> Linxinyu, 我有一个女朋友。  18:11 
<Linxinyu> ^k^ 你女朋友漂亮吗
<Guest66294> ^k^: 你是恐龙
<^k^> Linxinyu, 你多大了？  18:12 
<Guest66294> ^k^: 所以你女朋有也是恐龙
<^k^> Guest66294, 你以为我是恐龙。  18:13 
<^k^> Guest66294, 我有一个恐龙女朋友。  18:13 
<Guest66294> ^k^: ä½ 2B
<^k^> Guest66294, 你怎么知道这么多关于我的。  18:14 
<Guest66294> ^k^: 你是专假
<^k^> Guest66294, 谢谢你告诉我，我纯粹虚假的。  18:15 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 你从哪里学的中文？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 我需要知道的一切，我从我的。  18:20 
<japanized> hi
<^k^> japanized:点点点.  18:21 
<IsoaSFlus_> 诶……
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 启动器上的文件管理器图标问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446548 不知道大家有没有遇到这个问题，就是桌面左侧启动器上的文件管理器图标，假设我已经打开了一个文件管理器窗口，然后我切换到其他窗口，就点击启动器上的其他图标，然后再点文件管理器图标，问题来了：点击以后不
<nyfair> 朝鲜战争停战60周年，美国方面在27号也举行了纪念活动，奥巴马也作为60年来第一个美国总统，出席了停战纪念活动。奥巴马表示，这场战争并非打成了平手，而是韩国打了胜仗，因为韩国人民现在正生活在自由与民主当中，与朝鲜人民的生活形成强烈对比。
<nyfair> 奥胖这是在歧视棒子智商？@李承晚
<japanized> nyfair
<japanized> 奥巴马表示，这场战争并非打成了平手，而是韩国打了胜仗，因为韩国人民现在正生活在自由与民主当中，与朝鲜人民的生活形成强烈对比。
<japanized> do you agree?
<japanized> with his speech?
<japanized> :)
<abc_> I agree
<japanized> i do not agree.
<abc_> Why?
<nyfair> absolutely not, SK won because it is on the right side
<japanized> N.Korea attacked S. Korea but did not occupy finally. so N.Korea is a loser.
<japanized> :)
<japanized> someone says PRC lost the chance to unify with Taiwan because of this war.
<japanized> you guys think so?
<nyfair> no, I think N.K is much more important than TW
<japanized> oh..
<abc_> japanized, 为什么不打中文？你的nick为什么叫japanized?!
<japanized> at this moment, NK did not listen to PRC. haha
<IsoaSFlus> .
<japanized> since i installed ubuntu English version, i didnot install input method.
<japanized> my nick is generated random
<japanized> ly
<abc_> japanized, continue lieing
<japanized> liei??
<Clydelin> \lying
<japanized> lying?
<IsoaSFlus> japanized:who r u
<abc_> I‘m abc
<japanized> i am japanized.
<Clydelin> 韩国人？’
<IsoaSFlus> おはよう
<japanized> what make you think so, clydelin?
<japanized> sorry i do not know Japanese
<abc_> japanized, 你刚才看出了我的英文不对！！
<japanized> yes, abc
<IsoaSFlus> .。。
<Clydelin> Just know that you are n Korea
<IsoaSFlus> 我以为apanized＝japanese
<japanized> i did typo.
<japanized> we call it prejudice, IsoaSFlus
<japanized> nyfair zai na'r?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你来找nyfair前辈？
<japanized> haha
<japanized> qian bei
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么了？有什么好吐槽的
<japanized> nothing
<japanized> how about the OS market share of Ubuntu in PRC?
<abc_> japanized, GO AWAY
<japanized> 看懂ma?
<abc_> japanized, 你不是不能打中文吗
<abc_> 你问我们大陆的软件商店分享情况
<japanized> pinyin ok ma?
<abc_> 你要是中国人你问这干啥，你自己会不知道吗？！
<Clydelin> Win occupy most of the market
<japanized> xiexie, Clydelin
<Clydelin> 。。。。。。。
<Clydelin> 好奇怪的人。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何让.gtkrc只针对某个应用其作用，而不是全局 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446553 我设置eclipse紧凑布局，但是chrome也一起紧凑了。请问如何只针对eclipse设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 邪恶的喵呜 — 2013-07-28 18:56
<zombie_> Hellp
<japanized> Ubuntu是很难使用。难道不是吗？
<abc_> g peer
<^k^> abc_: peer one that is of equal standing with another : equal; especially : one belonging to the same societal group especially based on age, grade, or status. 2. archaic : |...|
<abc_> ^k^, what's your name?
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  19:17 
<abc_> ^k^, 你是谁？
<nyfair> 何これ
<^k^> abc_, KK。  19:18 
<abc_> ^k^, 你叫什么？
<^k^> abc_, KK。  19:20 
<abc_> g laptop
<^k^> abc_: laptop Free shipping on PC |laptops| and MacBook computers at Best Buy. See the latest deals, compare specs &amp; reviews, and find the one that&#39;s right for you.
<abc_> g mac or pc
<^k^> abc_: mac or pc Wondering what the differences are between |Macs| and |PCs|? We&#39;ve listed their strengths and weaknesses. Learn about the differences between |Macs| and |PCs|.
<abc_> g mac os or linux
<^k^> abc_: mac os or linux It was the successor to |Mac OS| 9, released in 1999, the final release of the |....| system on the web, estimated at over 5 times the usage of |Linux| (which has 1.5% ).
<abc_> ^k^, 你喜欢Mac吗？
<^k^> abc_, 不，我不关心它。  19:24 
<Clydelin> 哈哈哈
<abc_> Clydelin, 。。
<Clydelin> 我今天下午 调戏了一下午
<Clydelin> 有个无节操的
<Clydelin> http://www.v2ex.com/t/77232#reply2
<^k^> Clydelin ... ⇪ 自己架了个irc bot，想说调戏一下，结果被调戏了。 - V2EX
<abc_> -_-||为什么一打开链接手机irc就掉线了。。
<Pudge> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<^k^> Pudge, 这是我的根本目的。  19:30 
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Pudge> ^k^: 乖
<IsoaSFlus> 是imadper前辈？
<^k^> Pudge, Ayuh。  19:31 
<abc_> ^k^, 亲个嘴吧
<^k^> abc_, 试着说，随着更多或更少的上下文。  19:33 
<abc_> ^k^, 你错乱了
<^k^> abc_, 有趣的八卦。  19:34 
<abc_> ^k^, 什么是八卦
<^k^> abc_: define:八卦 |八卦|源於中國古代對基本的宇宙生成、相應日月的地球自轉（陰陽）關係、農業社會和 人生哲学互相結合的觀念。最原始資料来源為西周的易經，內容有六十四卦，但沒有  |...|
<abc_> ^k^, 毛线
<^k^> abc_, .. 休息一下 ..  19:38 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 发现在Vm9.02里，13.04的UB，貌似不能使用共享目录，所有的设置都正常却没有显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446554 另外，如果使用最新的技术预览版的Vm，则不同，可以正常使用VM TOOLS，共享目录之类的，但是生成的链接克隆机，却不能使用。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pjiahao — 2013-07-28 19:37
<abc_> g 社交网络
<^k^> abc_: 社交网络 |社交网络|即|社交网络|服务，源自英文SNS（Social Network Service）的翻译，中文 直译为社会性网络服务或社会化网络服务，意译为|社交网络|服务。|社交网络|含义包括  |...|
<alvin_rxg> 什么是 abc_
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:abc_ |ABC| are an English new wave band that first came to prominence in the early 1980s. Their 1982 debut album, The Lexicon of Love, was a UK number one and  |...|
<abc_> (#‵′)靠
<abc_> alvin_rxg, O_o
<alvin_rxg> g abc_
<^k^> alvin_rxg: abc_ |ABC| are an English new wave band that first came to prominence in the early 1980s. Their 1982 debut album, The Lexicon of Love, was a UK number one and  |...|
<abc_> alvin_rxg, 别闹。。
<abc_> ^k^, 不理他昂～
<^k^> abc_, 难道“它”仍然参考呢？  19:55 
<nyfair> http://www.lgdb.org/game/demon_master_chris
<abc_> ^k^, ┏ (^ω^)=☞
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: Demon Master Chris | Linux game database
<nyfair> 这游戏好棒
<^k^> abc_, 你有很多的恐惧吗？  19:56 
<alvin_rxg> ping
<abc_> g alvin_rxg
<^k^> abc_: alvin_rxg History Show all quoted text — Show full headers · # Wed Jan 04 16:31:48 2012 |alvin.rxg| [...] gmail.com - Ticket created. Subject: [HTML::Entities]the char |...|
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair。。。这什么奇怪的游戏
 * IsoaSFlus galgame才是王道～
<alvin_rxg> > abc_
<^k^> alvin_rxg:"[\"(eval):1:in `block in safe_eval'\", \"/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:214:in `eval'\", \"/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:214:in `block in safe_eval'\"]"
<CyrusYzGTt> bug
<CyrusYzGTt> > alvin_rxg
<CyrusYzGTt> > CyrusYzGTt
<alvin_rxg> `host abc_
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:#<NameError: uninitialized constant CyrusYzGTt>
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:#<SecurityError: Insecure operation `_print' at level 4>
<alvin_rxg> `deb abc_
<CyrusYzGTt> > sudo apt install k*
<CyrusYzGTt> > sudo rm -rf /
<CyrusYzGTt> > sudo rm -rf ~
<alvin_rxg> s abc_
<abc_> alvin_rxg, 莫名其妙。。手机又卡退了
<zombie_> 这是》
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:#<SyntaxError: (eval):1: syntax error, unexpected '~', expecting keyword_do or '{' or '(' sudo rm -rf ~ ^>
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:#<SyntaxError: (eval):1: syntax error, unexpected end-of-input sudo apt install k* ^>
<alvin_rxg> what is abc_
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:abc_ |ABC| are an English new wave band that first came to prominence in the early 1980s. Their 1982 debut album, The Lexicon of Love, was a UK number one and  |...|
<abc_> 。。。
<abc_> 。。。
<abc_> 。。。
<abc_> 。。。
<abc_> 。。。
<abc_> 。。。
<^k^> abc_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg> abc_ 是什么
<alvin_rxg> `ims abc_
<abc_> alvin_rxg, 是我电脑的用户名。。
<alvin_rxg> `tt abc_
<abc_> g fuck
<^k^> abc_: fuck |Fuck| is an English language word which refers to the act of sexual intercourse. It is also often used as a profanity, either to denote disdain or as an intensifier.
<alvin_rxg> `def abc_
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:abc_ |ABC| are an English new wave band that first came to prominence in the early 1980s. Their 1982 debut album, The Lexicon of Love, was a UK number one and  |...|
<alvin_rxg> `address abc_
<abc_> 很有趣吗？。。。O__O"。。。
<alvin_rxg> `f abc_
<alvin_rxg> `i
<alvin_rxg> `rst
<^k^> alvin_rxg ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=1, get_title=1
<abc_> 哈哈
<abc_> alvin_rxg, 还在呢？
<alvin_rxg> da jia hao ma? wo ai ni men
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 你的拼音没用？
<alvin_rxg>     when /^(.*?)[\s:,](((b|p|m|f|d|t|n|l|g|k|h|j|q|x|zh|ch|sh|r|z|c|s|y|w)(a|o|e|i|u|v|ai|ei|ui|ao|ou|iu|ie|ve|er|an|en|in|un|vn|ang|eng|ing|ong){1,2}[\s,.!?]?)+)/
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 我的拼写错误，设计简单，让我显得更加人性化。  20:07 
<abc_> alvin_rxg, 你也拿到代码了？
<alvin_rxg> abc_: 输入 `i  就有了
<abc_> `i
<abc_> 。。
<sevk> 给大爷讲个笑话
<abc_> eating...
<sevk> ^k^: 给大爷讲个笑话
<zombie_> 有人用avbot?
<^k^> sevk, 我没有给。  20:15 
<netsnail> urxvt里中文字体怎么设置好看
<netsnail> 字体怎么看起来那么小
<zombie_> 不知道。
<zombie_> 还没用过，试试
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt imtxc_away 我妈找出一堆钢笔啊。
<jiero> 现在有10支钢笔了，人民大会堂纪念版本和n多纪念版本的英雄
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<zombie_> 英雄。。经典
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<Dark_Lamp> ^k^,sb
<Dark_Lamp> 没人说话么
<^k^> Dark_Lamp, 你说是不是太复杂或太简单了我。  20:36 
<Dark_Lamp> ^k^,yes
<^k^> Dark_Lamp, 嗯。  20:38 
<zombie_> 好冷清
<abc_> 123
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  20:43 
<Dark_Lamp> abc_,.......
<abc_> 额。。。
<Dark_Lamp> abc_,聊天没声音
<zombie_> 呵呵
<abc_> Dark_Lamp, ..
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<Dark_Lamp> abc_,女神不在线，T_T
<abc_> Dark_Lamp, 哪个女神？
<qweasd> 大家好
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  20:46 
<^k^> qweasd:点点点.  20:47 
<weblog> Database connection lost! 4 retries until I give up entirely!
<qweasd> 什么意思
<abc_> qweasd, weblog坏掉了
<Dark_Lamp> abc_,我暗恋的啊
<qweasd> 不明白
<qweasd> 呵呵
<abc_> Dark_Lamp, 不晓得是谁。。
<qweasd> 我对这个技术词汇很。。。。。。
<Dark_Lamp> abc_,我同学，你怎么可能认识，起码隔着六个人。
<weblog> Database connection lost! 3 retries until I give up entirely!
<qweasd> 哦
<abc_> Dark_Lamp, 六个人定律
<qweasd> 我是撞进来的
<qweasd> 大家聊
<Dark_Lamp> abc_,伤心唉
<qweasd> 我围观
<qweasd> 呵呵
<abc_> qweasd, 一起唠吧，哈哈
<qweasd> 有人预定了uedge手机吗
<abc_> Dark_Lamp, 我的女神不知道irc
<qweasd> 大家都怎么看
<abc_> qweasd, 你不觉得很贵吗⊙﹏⊙b
<qweasd> 我喜欢上这个创意产品了
<qweasd> 呵呵，贵了点
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<qweasd> 但还能接受
<Dark_Lamp> 。。。。。。
<Dark_Lamp> 现在用这玩意的人太少了
<Dark_Lamp> 手机够用就行
<qweasd> 恩，科技新品就这样吧
<abc_> 我一直小绿瓶
<Dark_Lamp> 我是小米1s
<qweasd> 我是懒得带笔记本出门了
<qweasd> 哦，我在用s60
<qweasd> 呵呵，对智能机器有需求，但我心目中的应该是那种随身一点点拿出用处多的
<Dark_Lamp> 现在有柔性屏幕了
<qweasd> 也不知道第一代能否达到预期
<qweasd> 高科技是高投入低成本的
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<qweasd> 以后会有提高吧
<jiero> 什么。
<qweasd> 我是从维基百科转进来的，所以weblog才失效吧？
<qweasd> 谁知道，给说说
<qweasd> 呵呵，对irc，我很苍白
<qweasd> ：）
<Dark_Lamp> qweasd，我维基和irc都苍白。。。。。。。
<qweasd> 呵呵
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<qweasd> 我系统下的xchat也能登陆这里嘛？
<Pudge> 有没有azert键盘的笔记本卖？
<Dark_Lamp> 应该都可以啊
<Dark_Lamp> 我是mirc
<qweasd> 哈哈，真开心。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04网络代理在那里能关闭? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446555 我设置goagent失败,估计导致导致源无法更新了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2013-07-28 21:00
<qweasd> 我的马甲可以登陆了
<qweasd> lizheng，就是我的马甲
<lizheng> hehe
<lizheng> zhenshenlaile
<lizheng> 真身来了
<lizheng> 呵呵
<Dark_Lamp> 草，我怎么没有马甲
<Dark_Lamp> 马甲什么用
<Dark_Lamp> ＂我女朋友气跑了。＂＂怎么回事？严重吗？你怎么着她了？＂＂不严重，我只是很久没用了。
<lizheng> 我的电脑安了12.04
<lizheng> 然后里面有个xchat irc
<lizheng> 然后#ubuntu-cn
<Dark_Lamp> ubuntu?
<lizheng> 就进来了
<lizheng> 恩
<Dark_Lamp> 我装了个centOS
<Dark_Lamp> 视频卡和声卡驱动全都没有
<lizheng> 呵呵，刚开始我也是
<alvin_rxg> Dark_Lamp: 装这么古老的系统……
<lizheng> 不过这两年被u系统折磨惯了
<miemiekurisu> SUSE 塞高,
<Dark_Lamp> 以前想学优化数据库
<lizheng> 从8.04开始
<lizheng> 呵呵，还好，没疯
<happyaron> lizheng: 换debian吧
<happyaron> lizheng: ubuntu受不了的换debian就好了。
<lizheng> 看样子你们都是应用软件
<lizheng> 不换了，就这样吧。
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕你好
<happyaron> fivesheep_: 五羊好
<Dark_Lamp> 我搞嵌入式开发，用什么版本好呢？
<Dark_Lamp> 推荐下
<lizheng> 好容易看到了u手机的曙光
<lizheng> 不换了
<lizheng> 嘿嘿
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian7有人成功配置好了goagent的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446556 我的系统是debian7 wheezy正式版。 使用goagent出现问题 GoAgent CA ,, ------------------------------------------------------ GoAgent Version : 3.0.2 (python/2.7.3 gevent/0.13.6 pyopenssl/0.13) Listen Address : 127.0.0.1:8087 GAE Mode : https GAE Profile :
<happyaron> freeflying: ff好
<happyaron> Dark_Lamp: 稳定的，12.04或者debian7
<lizheng> 恩
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: gfrog_away g蛙咋俩化身
<lizheng> 现在12.04，还不错
<lizheng> 基本够用了
<happyaron> lifeng: 你也在挂机
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇
<lifeng> happyaron: 这些天一直挂机
<happyaron> roylez_: roylez 面主席以及面主席加小尾巴
<happyaron> lifeng: 哦
<lizheng> 我感觉我的电脑还算好
<lizheng> 不热
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<^k^> weblog: .. .. ..
<lifeng> happyaron: ftpmaster team太慢了，我都不想上传新的包
<happyaron> lifeng: 最近他们出了点问题。
<happyaron> lifeng: 刚刚又有些人加入了，但应该还没开工吧。
<lifeng> 新人要培训
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉好, 刚在背单词...
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 你至于么……
<adam8157> happyaron: 每天routine啊
<lizheng> 你们都多大年龄啊
<lizheng> 哥哥我75年的
<zombie_> 20了都
<adam8157> happyaron: 每天一小时, 还行. 我单纯的想增加词汇量
<MapleStory> 90å¹´
<lizheng> 嘿嘿，看样子我老了
<lizheng> 呵呵
<happyaron> lizheng: 人家想出国呢。
<zombie_> 20我都感觉很老了。。
<lizheng> ：l
<happyaron> lizheng: 最近知道要考英语，觉得再不开始背单词就天雷滚滚了……
<adam8157> happyaron: 背单词首先是增加词汇量, 益处很多啊
<happyaron> adam8157: y
<happyaron> adam8157: 说实话我背单词记不住……
<adam8157> happyaron: 背的不够
<lizheng> 我这个年龄用u系统是不很多
<lizheng> 呵呵
<adam8157> happyaron: 我在用拓词, 死记硬背
<happyaron> adam8157: 那东西效果还成
<happyaron> adam8157: 但还是忘得很快。
<happyaron> adam8157: 我从小到大没正经背明白过单词，lol
<lizheng> 你们都在这个系统下干什么呐？
<adam8157> happyaron: 我这是头一遭...
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<happyaron> lizheng: debian路过，日常使用。
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<lizheng> 我用它看网页、看电影、处理照片
<adam8157> lizheng: debian路过，日常使用.
<lizheng> 觉得还可以，也就继续用了
<Dark_Lamp> 托词挺好用的
<lizheng> 用来软件编程的很多吧
<lifeng> aron你的GSoC项目是什么来着？
<happyaron> lifeng: zfsonlinux 集成
<lifeng> 牛啊
<lizheng> hi
<lizheng> lifeng：hi
<^k^> lizheng:点点点.  21:32 
<lifeng> lizheng: 有话快说
<happyaron> lifeng: 没啥牛的……
<lizheng> 呵呵，握手
<MapleStory_> test
<black_angel> 兄弟们，买什么手机好呢
<^k^> MapleStory_:点点点.  21:33 
<lizheng> ：）
<IsoaSFlus> NOKIA 1100
<lizheng> 不打扰你们了
<lizheng> 去看电影
<lizheng> 这里是技术人群的地方
<MapleStory_> 火狐的chatzilla好像有点问题啊
<lizheng> 我就一大叔，谈不来了
<lizheng> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 纯小白 EFI引导下安装 win8+Ubuntu双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446557 EFI引导win8 + ubuntu双系统 经过了一个星期的努力，今天终于把在预装win8+UEFI的机子上成功安装Ubuntu13.04，其中参考了很多的英文资料和中文资料；安装系统之前真的是很担心会把机子搞坏，可能是运气比较好，在参考资
<^k^> 料里看到的情况一件都没有发生在我的机子上；不过对于一个linux新手来说还是需 …
<lizheng> 886
<jiero> 没钱了。
<jiero> 谁帮我付款。
<jiero> lol
 * adam8157 的wishlist很长, 求帮忙消消
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。帮我付款吧。
 * adam8157 键盘 显示器 人体工学椅
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 我要机箱。
<adam8157> jiero: 我要椅子
<jiero> adam8157: 你要的椅子我买不起。
<adam8157> jiero: 中端的啊非权贵的啊
<adam8157> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12211591999
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 正品Ergomax人体工学电脑椅子/办公椅 Inspire+ 特价-淘宝网
 * jiero 怎么可能买的起阿当要得东西。。。
 * jiero 只要1/10的。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  http://pay.jd.com/payment/instead_choose.action?id=670809378&total=155.00&companyid=6&OrderType=0&key=75949DB67D81ADD93696DB0D871536A91892B3491E5E7332&instead=instead
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 订单提交成功-代付
 * adam8157 椅子啊椅子
<happyaron> adam8157: 找你老板
<adam8157> happyaron: 我买来扔屋里的...
<jiero> adam8157: 。帮我付款啊。然后告诉我你支付宝帐号。我还给你。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 你只有支付宝啊?
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕帮jiero先付款
<jiero> adam8157: 正好差5元，银行里有150
<adam8157> jiero: OK
<jiero> adam8157: 多谢。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮。我又搜一通，现在有40多支铅笔了。
 * jiero 是文具收集狂。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> 呃。应该是对 imtxc_away 说。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 话说，你从澳洲回来后都在干嘛？…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没事啊。没事。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 果然是富二代，啥都不愁
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 因为琐碎，所以各种都忘记了。反正是浪费时间多。
<adam8157> jiero:
<adam8157> Payment Succeed 155.00 RMB！
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还不回来？
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣蛋
<jiero> adam8157:  呃，你的信息，怎么给你？
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐送我把椅子吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我自己都没有
<jiero> adam8157: gmail？
<adam8157> jiero: 我gmail你有的啊, gtalk你都有的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你这拿美元的，好意思找我们那人民币的
<adam8157> jiero: 差几块钱就差几块钱, 不要费劲去银行麻烦了
<adam8157> roylez_: 1K多的椅子虽然只是中端, 但还是好贵啊
<jiero> adam8157: 就是说你的支付宝用它？
<adam8157> jiero: 是的
<adam8157> roylez_: 真的很缺一把椅子啊, 现在的50块烂折叠椅, 靠背都坏掉了, 很凄惨的
<jiero> adam8157: 嗯。提醒了我你的名字。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 所以你就是那种要不用最烂，要不用最好的类型。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 可能么... 我现在想买的椅子也只是中低端而已
<jiero> adam8157: 那不是最烂么。
<adam8157> jiero: 现在坐的这个是烂...
<adam8157> jiero: 穷啊, 百废待兴
<jiero> adam8157: 你想要在高级椅子里最烂的。
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 不是么？
<adam8157> jiero: 中低端啦 还好 还好
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<CyrusYzGTt> 壕果然是壕 ，用的是 高端中的中低端
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是壕啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> push-ups 推-电源中继？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不是
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 左右一个豪
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 裸姐 最壕
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我今天拔空气罐，故意的取化脓的皮肤伤处，然后吸出好多污血。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 果然壕，身体都腐化了，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: push-up 俯卧撑
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你一开始是 push-ups
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 拔罐很管用。浑身都红了，然后开饭量了。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 复数
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 复数应该这样 (push-up)s
 * jiero 现在可以吃下一锅饭了——300g米，500g菜，200g果。
<CyrusYzGTt> push-up 我翻译是 推-上
<jiero> 俯卧撑，我还真不知道英文是啥。
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 能做3个标准的俯卧撑，然后就脱力了
 * jiero 能半分钟连续做13个不标准的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你能推上几个？
 * jiero 现在的桌面已经饱满了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不能 翻墙，， 没有 ssh ..
<jiero> 东西太多了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 推上几层墙？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 没有 ssh
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我又找到一瓶华都碳素墨水。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你听说过没
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 没有，
<roylez_> jiero: 废柴
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 南北差异啊。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 找乐子。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 用 人体体液 做的墨水最好玩，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 羽毛笔？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 只有红色的才好用吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 用钢笔
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 也就红色了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不是快速凝固么。你找缺失血小板的人？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没想到你这么变态的说。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 错了，用血 配置的墨水也不是红色的，， 体液 还有 汗水 口水 胆汁
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，封你一晚上警告一下。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 这样可以写具有时间 与 权威 的 密文
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 今天跑了13km
 * jiero 开溜了
<freeflying> happyaron: ?
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: wow
 * IsoaSFlus 为什么我这里用了pkgconfig但是还是说找不到什么什么头文件啊。。。。
<roylez_> freeflying: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4949e31dtw1e72myv2j1sg2091052x6r.gif
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/gif
<freeflying> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> freeflying: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6d548ddcgw1e708savfcdj208u6qx1c2.jpg
<happyaron> freeflying: .
<roylez_> freeflying: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/53baa713gw1e71tcqc6ftj20dw0af0ty.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 重口男
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣蛋
<happyaron> adam8157: 改名了么。。。
<freeflying> roylez_: 乃真重口啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04LTS安装了VNC后，vim 无法打开~/.vnc/xstartup???? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446563 朋友们，请问下我的ubuntu 12.04LTS已经安装好了VNC了，且可以成功远程了连接了，但是连接后的是Unity桌面，我电脑上开着的Gnome桌面无法显示， 然后想修改 vncserver 配置，不过，我在终端输入：vim ~/.vnc/xst
<^k^> artup时，出现下图的问题，请问下如何处理这个问题啊？非常感谢 然后我可以在我的 …
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 每次跑完都要喝好多冰水
<freeflying> adam8157: 下周又有人要请客了 cc happyaron
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又卖人成功了啊
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦? 哦!
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 你吃不吃的
<adam8157> freeflying: 水木锦堂
<adam8157> freeflying: 水木锦堂吧
<adam8157> 杀大户
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 大户是壕蛋啊。
<freeflying> happyaron: 咋不如周末去郊外BBQ吧，我还能带老婆孩子
<happyaron> freeflying: 郊外就你家吧……
<happyaron> freeflying: 不去
<happyaron> lol
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04LTS安装了VNC后，vim 无法打开~/.vnc/xstartup???? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446564 朋友们，请问下ubuntu 安装好了VNC后且可以成功远程连接了，但是在修改 vncserver 配置时，出现下图的错误 ，请问下是什么问题？如何处理？？？谢 谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jason1245 — 2013-07-28 22:42
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我每次跑都岔气儿
<abinex> gfrog_not_here: 吉娃娃
<freeflying> adam8157: 教我wine 个迅雷吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 我没用过啊....
<adam8157> freeflying: 离线迅雷很好用
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋整
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似wine不了了……
<adam8157> freeflying: https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: iambus/xunlei-lixian · GitHub
<adam8157> freeflying: 对了, 迅雷离线要花钱, 我用的别人的
<adam8157> 妈蛋, 新疆要是太平点多好, 看着馋死我了 http://pic.daqi.com/w_slide/3482409.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【图】大开眼界 实拍霸气的新疆美食
<adam8157> freeflying: happyaron 下线背单词去了, 晚安
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 他那天受刺激了。
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 蛋蛋？ 目测是，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: nexus这个没见过硬件看有用吗
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: xunlei的速度就是快啊
<^k^>  05:00
<Meowoo> 谁在帝都的
<Meowoo> 错了
<Meowoo> 谁在烟台
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么
<knownbad> 不在。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 管理软件是用什么数据库？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446567 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 htmlc — 2013-07-28 23:29
<Darklamp> 早晨好
<Darklamp> ^k^，你有胸毛么
<Darklamp> ^k^，死了？
<^k^> Darklamp, 你有很多的恐惧吗？  07:38 
<Darklamp> ^k^，人都会有的
<^k^> Darklamp, 什么样的人？  07:39 
<^k^> Darklamp, .. 休息一下 ..  07:39 
<Darklamp> ^k^，没有信仰的人
<^k^> Darklamp, Ayuh ..  07:40 
<Darklamp> ^k^，你需要休息么
<^k^> Darklamp, 我会考虑周密。  07:41 
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 新手求教关于配置vim环境的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446568 系统是ubuntu12.04 然后我在/etc/vim下用vim新建了一个文件，命名为vimrc，里面内容是set nu 但然后我用vim打开一个文本的时候里面没有出现行号，还是要手动输入：setnu 我想问下vim环境到底该怎么配置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 来自
<^k^> 黄泉 — 2013-07-29 3:01
<Darklamp> ^k^,你不用睡觉么
<^k^> Darklamp, 也许这是不可能的。  07:48 
<Darklamp> ^k^，关闭你可以么
<^k^> Darklamp, 不，我不认为我可以做到这一点。  07:48 
<Darklamp> ^k^，你会干嘛
<^k^> Darklamp, 这是我的根本目的。  07:49 
<Darklamp> ^k^，你可以帮助人类么
<Darklamp> ^k^，机器人统治世界
<^k^> Darklamp, 不，我不认为我可以做到这一点。  07:50 
<^k^> Darklamp, 机器人统治。  07:50 
<Darklamp> ^k^，笑话
<^k^> Darklamp, 你当你过马路和果冻是什么？  07:52 
<Darklamp> ^k^，飞机
<^k^> Darklamp, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  07:55 
<Darklamp> ^k^，你想变成人么
<Darklamp> ^k^，你可以学习我的说话方式
<^k^> Darklamp, 越来越多的人跟我聊天，我变得更聪明。  07:55 
<^k^> Darklamp, 我喜欢机器人，电影，历史，或其他任何你想谈论。  07:55 
<Darklamp> ^k^，我掉线了
<^k^> Darklamp, 为什么？  07:57 
<Darklamp> ^k^,有人打电话进来
<^k^> Darklamp, 你呢？  07:58 
<Darklamp> ^k^，那个国家最伟大？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-21
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • 各发行版对不同的DE有什么特别的偏好吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462165 看了个帖子： http://www.zhihu.com/question/19690549 or http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=172&t=370359 装了个SUSE，哈哈，注意那个： 你会挂 ，太有趣了（等下看看英文版安装的原文是啥...）。 openSUSE
<^k^>  ─> KDE Äã»á¹Ò.png 接本帖标题： Ubuntu在Unity的道路上越走越远了， Mint对自己搞的一套Cinnamon当然也是情有独钟的， 其他发行版有没 …
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Destine: 在香港玩？
<Destine> jiero, 没有，怎么这么问？
<jiero> Destine 那就是用了香港的代理服务器了。
<jiero> Destine 好奇为什么 changing host
<Destine> jiero, 公司一直走的香港线。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WlI2sq2IbeSuAAdo8-_b3HYAALrWQH_dJEAB2kL463.jpg 猫咪倾情上演上班族苦逼的一天
 * WL_mutou 
<WL_mutou> 早上好
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Ubuntu下解压，文件名乱码的（完美）解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462167 在使用ubuntu的文档管理器解压windows下的文件时，文件名出现乱码。 windows下编码格式为gbk，而ubuntu使用utf8， 我在网上找了很多资料，有人建议改系统的默认编码为UTF8，也有人建议安装p7zi
<jiero> 哦。
<IsoaSFlus> 为毛一眼就被人认出是中国人
<IsoaSFlus> 最近这几天好悲桑啊
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  你在哪个国家？
<IsoaSFlus> 不是...
<IsoaSFlus> 我是说irc上
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  哦。因为中国人能认出你来
<RainFlying> 名字太奇怪
<IsoaSFlus> 我就说了两句话,一个俄罗斯人就用拼音向我交流了...
<IsoaSFlus> 我...跪
<IsoaSFlus> 他说是直觉...
<IsoaSFlus> 我这国人气场太强了吧
<IsoaSFlus> 以后得想个办法装成日本人
<IsoaSFlus> 2333
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  态度问题
<jiero> lol
<IsoaSFlus> 态度?
<IsoaSFlus> 我开玩笑的
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  我不也是开玩笑么
<IsoaSFlus> 没打算装成其他国的人...
<huntxu> 也许人家是看到你ip查的来自china。。。
<jiero> 脸都拥挤成线了
<jiero> huntxu:  生命好无聊啊。
<IsoaSFlus> 果然,我看是他查了我ip!
<IsoaSFlus> 哪有这种直觉啊
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 你不是告诉他了么
<IsoaSFlus> 告诉他什么?
<IsoaSFlus> 他先猜出我是中国人的
<IsoaSFlus> 话说,我发现个奇怪的现象,wikiprdia-zh的管理层是不是都被台湾同胞占领了啊
<IsoaSFlus> 看了几位权贵,都是台湾同胞啊
<zouyi> ？？？
<zouyi> 这么热闹
<IsoaSFlus> 因为我ISO又回来了~kira~
<zouyi> 呵呵。国际认证？？
<IsoaSFlus> 明明是国际标准化组织(不高兴)
<zouyi> 对对对。我土鳖了
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 这...
<zouyi> 你是那里的同胞啊？
<zouyi> 太无聊了。一会就去面试了。
<IsoaSFlus> 我?
<IsoaSFlus> 大陆的
<IsoaSFlus> ls台湾同胞?
<zouyi> 我也。呵呵。
<zouyi> 不知道。
<zouyi> 我刚来这里
<IsoaSFlus> 哦,我还以为不小心得罪了台湾同胞...有点后怕
<IsoaSFlus> 刚来么
<IsoaSFlus> 这里很好玩的~
<zouyi> 不至于吧。IRC里没这么小气的吧
<IsoaSFlus> 就是经常很冷2333
<zouyi> 是啊。以前用过IRC。那是1999年了。
<IsoaSFlus> 一句话暴露年龄啊
<zouyi> 那时是263好像最大
<zouyi> 呵呵。我也没想隐瞒啊。
<IsoaSFlus> ...那时候我才3岁...
<zouyi> 呵呵。
<IsoaSFlus> 这...
<zouyi> 我已经是老帮菜了
<zouyi> 现在聊天解闷的人不多了。
<IsoaSFlus> 感觉irc用起来还是挺有意思的
<IsoaSFlus> 比较纯粹
<zouyi> 是啊。我也是这么感觉
<zouyi> 大陆从2002年就取消聊天室了。
<IsoaSFlus> qq已经变味了
<zouyi> 后来发展的。全被监管。
<zouyi> QQ我也很久没用了。几乎和手机短信差不多了。没事不发。几乎就是挂着。都是朋友或同事。但真有事还是电话
<zouyi> 几乎快没存在的意义了。
<IsoaSFlus> 能摆脱qq阴影的人太厉害
<zouyi> 不至于吧
<IsoaSFlus> 真的...
<IsoaSFlus> 感觉社交圈子简直就像毒品
<IsoaSFlus> 真累
<jiero> 我无聊啊。
<IsoaSFlus> 明明不想去,但又怕错过一些重要的信息
<zouyi> 哎。算了。社会啊。我们也许快被淘汰了。大陆不适合我们了
<IsoaSFlus> 能出国是好...
<zouyi> 是啊
<zouyi> 可惜没钱出国啊。又没什么本事。
<jiero> 出国也好无聊
<IsoaSFlus> 活着就无聊
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero>  IsoaSFlus imtxc:  不去一边做事一边享乐就是无聊
<jiero> imtxc:  好孩子。
<IsoaSFlus> 一放假就犯五月病,干不了正事怎么办
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  不要正事，从喜欢的事情里挑一个，真的狠命的玩去。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我想干的正事就是我喜欢的事,可是就是干不下去
<IsoaSFlus> 每天都感觉好累...各种各样其他的事
<IsoaSFlus> 干扰
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  恩。拉一堆人一起干。如果能做到。。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 有些人 - 比如我，自己做一件事，真烦躁啊。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 想血前走一步却四处碰壁
<IsoaSFlus> 我想干的事是一个人干的...不是集体性的
<yunfan> jiero: 所有人都这样 有啥奇怪的
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 啥只能一个人干？
<yunfan> zouyi: 哈哈 大部分人就是这样 没钱又没本事 但是想出国 比如我
<jiero> yunfan:  小时侯我不是这样。我可以一个人。
<IsoaSFlus> 我想看点书,可是沉不下心,其他事太烦了
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  体验的深刻的绝望之后，看书的平常心都是一种奢侈
<IsoaSFlus> 说句实话,还是之前读书的时候有心去看
<IsoaSFlus> 现在放假了,烦人的事情好多啊...
<yunfan> jiero: 但你长大了 会撸管了
<imtxc> onlylove: 死鬼咋才来
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不是死鬼谢谢
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有，关于死鬼的另一个含义，通常是老婆对老公的称呼，请核对好你的性别再来
<IsoaSFlus> 性别不同怎么爱
<jiero> 性别不是问题
<jiero> 爱超越性别
<imtxc> ...
<WL_mutou> @jiero,我终于知道同性恋是怎么出来的了
<jiero> WL_mutou:  同性恋是柏拉图之前就开始了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40407
<onlylove> 阿波罗登月是真的还是假的呢
<jiero> onlylove:  假的吧 - 不过没关系了。
<zouyi> 真的啊
<Zebediah> 有人在吗？
<^k^> Zebediah:点点点.  11:43
<Zebediah> k 是机器人？
<Zebediah> 请问大家一个问题 ubuntu 14.04 怎么禁用 alt+鼠标左键移动窗口？
<onlylove>  在银行atm机排队取钱，一对夫妻在我前面，女的拿的卡，卡插进去之后对男的说，不许看，我当时就认为这家女的管财，随之，听到按键嘟了三下后女的对男的说，该你了。卧槽，密码居然一人掌握一半。
<imtxc> onlylove: 这招显然bug太多
<imtxc> onlylove: 必须用掌握前三位的人的身份证开户，短信通知用掌握后三位密码的人的手机号
<nyfair> 度娘开巴西分社了？
<nyfair> 干嘛不先把英文弄好
<onlylove> nyfair: 度娘日文如何？
<onlylove> yunfan: 推荐本lua书，官方那本我有了，要本别的
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就没别的了 官方那本书足够了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想快点啊……以前玩游戏有多玩插件，靠，今天更新人多玩不和金山玩了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个事跟lua有个毛关系
<onlylove> yunfan: 插件是lua写的啊……
<onlylove> yunfan: 金山很多功能做的很挫
<yunfan> imtxc: 没用 既然是用身份证开户 然后可以用身份证改手机绑定
<onlylove> yunfan: 不然我这种有洁癖的会去用插件？
<imtxc> yunfan: 该了之后还是会有短信通知的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说多万不跟金山玩 跟你要加快学lua有冇关系？
<imtxc> 改
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc然后可以重置所有？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就直接拿身份证去人工取钱？
<imtxc> yunfan: 那也有短信啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 多玩插件不能用了，如果没人开发好用的，就得自己来了
<imtxc> 不然掌握前三位密码的人完全没有安全啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 还得等金山放api
<nyfair> 有一次，同学用手机上黄网看图，被他妈逮到了，
<nyfair> 他妈问他怎么这女的都不穿衣服？ 他说这手机太
<nyfair> 差，网速慢，衣服还没刷出来呢！ 几天后，他妈
<nyfair> 就给他换了爱疯5S
<onlylove> nyfair: 好主意
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后用5s继续看？
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机，我会lua，求工资
<yunfan> nyfair: 你只要会啪啪就行 自带开工工具
<imtxc> 安卓的联系人同步怎么这么靠不住啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你真无聊 还是找 nyfair 教你破解吧
<nyfair> imtxc: 微信电话本
<yunfan> imtxc: 网络问题 我倒是讨厌他什么都同步过来
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛叫无聊啊……
<onlylove> yunfan: 除开上班划水，就这么点乐趣了
<imtxc> nyfair: 靠谱不？ 我刷了几次系统之后，联系人丢了好多
<nyfair> imtxc: 自从装了那玩意，我把android自带的拨号短信联系人什么的全删了
<imtxc> nyfair: 额
<imtxc> nyfair: 需要装一个app还是有微信就够？
<nyfair> imtxc: 麻花藤虽然坏，但是从来不杀鸡取卵，你知道的
<nyfair> imtxc: 而且那玩意很小
<onlylove> 整理下公司电脑上的电子书……
<nyfair> imtxc: 没广告，还自带手机号地址查询和销售诈骗举报
<imtxc> nyfair: 在微信里面？
<onlylove> nyfair: 麻花疼从头坏到脚
<nyfair> imtxc: 不是，就是个app
<nyfair> imtxc: 不用装微信，但同步要微信
<imtxc> nyfair: 我试试
<imtxc> google 的联系人。。 我想删掉的从来删不掉，想留下的就消失了
<imtxc> nyfair: 还不错
<nyfair> 为什么在acfun文区喷g婊都是大家一起喷，跑到程序猿的地方就有一堆人跑出来说谷歌是他爸爸不能说坏话
<imtxc> nyfair: 这软件联系人在云端有备份的吧
<nyfair> imtxc: 用账号登录了就有
<nyfair> http://renrou.baigle.com/search.php?k=yunfan
<alvin_rxg> Title: yunfan (@ baigle.com)
<nyfair> http://www.zhaoren.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人肉搜索|人肉搜索找人_找人网 (@ zhaoren.net)
 * archl 看到有卖安全套之类的，啊，不知道多少年后才能用上的。
<imtxc> 膜拜敢无套的
<yunfan> nyfair: 呵呵 我在人人上不叫这个名字啊 你还是加我qq好了
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 我根本没想到那些。。。算了。
 * archl 抱抱 knownbad
 * archl 为什么到现在还在郁闷啊。
<knownbad> Who is this?
<knownbad> 悲情男女的男主角？
<nyfair> wojiaowwj这中二到底有多脑残啊，上回自己从村上的中文版小说里脑补了个观点，然后再用他那蹩脚日文翻回去被我拿日文原文打脸，这回还敢在我面前秀日文
<nyfair> 那个字体帖子里全是以前被我打脸的家伙在抱团取暖
<nyfair> yunfan: 875339306@qq.com
<archl> qq875339306: 频道留言了啊。。。各种人都能找到你了
<qq875339306> archl: 我本来就用过这个id
<archl> knownbad:  jiero
<qq875339306> 从irc里加我的也不是一两个了
<archl> qq875339306: 那时你不出名
 * archl 抱抱 qq875339306
<archl> nyfair: 去讨伐nyfair 的现在可以 指认   qq875339306
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40398
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，从今往后大陆P民能从g婊play上下载的app要少一大半了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Google将停止将包含应用内购买的游戏称为免费 (@ solidot.org)
<nyfair> 当然，g婊的龟儿子们肯定都是用粑粑给的ip上粑粑国的g婊play
<imtxc> //
<imtxc> 。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 所以你们看，yunfan根本就不想加我
<nyfair> 想加的早就加了，他只想开个小号来蹭点信息罢了
<imtxc> onlylove: 看来单反果然不如手机
<imtxc> onlylove: 像今天这么好的天打算找地方拍下荷花，手边就只有手机
<onlylove> imtxc: 谁让你不带相机的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你这几天还没给字体评测呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 确实不够编写
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我会去看很多人不屑一顾的100d
<imtxc> onlylove: 一样
<nyfair> onlylove: 整体上我还是比较满意的，小字体用在手机小游戏上很ok
<imtxc> onlylove: 100d 便携不到哪里去
<onlylove> imtxc: 实际上，那个机器再小也还是大
<imtxc> onlylove: 甚至微单都小不到哪里
<onlylove> imtxc: 到最后，就剩下卡片了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要知道，带镜头了
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，卡片，或者手机
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋, Nexus系列的拍照水准什么时候能赶上iPhone啊!
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 就那小破CMOS
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 也不瞅瞅人的CMOS多大？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 用日系的吧
<imtxc> 感觉 iphone 能顶卡片用了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你来啦 momo
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: momo
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iPhone除了那个系统, 别的都很好
<imtxc> http://jmmett.lofter.com/post/2a5509_16cb767?act=qbweekmagazine_20130609_02
<alvin_rxg> Title: 这两天在试重曝 机内的重曝果-JmT-FAKETO (@ lofter.com)
<imtxc> 这种玩法不错嘛
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，以前被我婊过的家伙现在抓住wqy-microhei开始抱团取暖了
 * nyfair 苹果不禁止emulator，我马上去买个
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: wqy这种一腔热血为人类付出的org你还是别黑了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 我不黑啊，他们在黑wqy
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 谁?!
<imtxc> 不用 wqy 那用啥
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: g粉们
<nyfair> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ttf-ms-fonts/
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我是g粉, 我没黑wqy =,= 也想不到可以黑的地方啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* AUR (en) - ttf-ms-fonts (@ archlinux.org)
<nyfair> imtxc: 试试巨硬font？
<imtxc> 不打算折腾
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 这年头说一腔热血没意义，我一腔热血汉化游戏结果被人在淘宝上拿来赚钱
<jiero> nyfair: 巨硬font质量一般偏上，Arial 除了粗体，显示大片文本真的不行；Times New Roman 也普通偏上；其他三个常见的 Consolas 不错，另外两个相当一般。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 淘宝卖家跟正常人还是要区分开来的
<jiero> nyfair:  信息的不对称才是赚钱的本源 -
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> jiero: arial我也不喜欢，就consolas稍微好点。不过这个不叫巨硬font吧，只是巨硬买来给人用得
<abc-phone> 测试
<nyfair> jiero: 苹果丽黑一堆人捧，我觉得还不如g婊的droidsans
<jiero> 互联网+共产主义 才好。没互联网之前共产主义纯粹真心降低生产力。。。
 * adam_magic_pack Putty里用过两年Fixedsys, 很赞
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 贵司的同名拉丁文字体何如
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你快三十了才开始中二 有点晚了 cc nyfair
<jiero> nyfair:  没看印象啊。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 据说还阔以
<imtxc> fixedsys 确实很赞
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 有考虑cjk么？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 没有吧
<huntxu> tenzu: 你又可以报销了？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  确实啊，我没经历顽皮时期，没经历逆反期。现在才进入青春期。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 去年，高中同学告诉我，你没变样啊。
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 借机ubuntu kylin推广下啊，到时找土共中科院报销
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<tenzu> huntxu: 家里老人用, 不是我
<jiero> nyfair:  kylin的事情，找 happyaron 啊
<jiero> nyfair: 或者你要分一杯土？
<nyfair> imtxc: 周末去中行办招财猫，大堂经理问我你18岁成年了伐...
<jiero> nyfair:  真的？
<jiero> nyfair: 求照片啊。
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> nyfair: 非要普卡啊？
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛青春永驻，千秋万代
<imtxc> nyfair: 牛牛一桶江湖～
<jiero> nyfair:  哇。我好多年没被当19以下了
<nyfair> imtxc: 貌似没普卡了，那边说现在推广全币种，JCB的表格都没有，还要从总行批
 * huntxu 一直被认为20出头。。。
 * imtxc 你们够了
<nyfair> imtxc: 金卡年费和普卡有区别么
<imtxc> nyfair: 有点儿，但是免年费的政策一样
<imtxc> nyfair: 如果收年费的话好像差几十块的样子
<nyfair> imtxc: 每年用5次？
<imtxc> 恩
<nyfair> imtxc: thx
<jiero> imtxc: 每年5次，每次10000？
<imtxc> jiero: 1x5 都行
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ProE.......................
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。那有什么意思
<nyfair> jiero: 很有意义，你这种土豪不懂我们这种穷人
<jiero> nyfair: 。我积蓄资产多年不如你月工资，竟然能被叫土豪。
<jiero> nyfair: 你是富翁么。
<nyfair> jiero: 网上很多人骂我五毛，你觉得我能有多少钱
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 肿么了?
<jiero> nyfair:  月入2万，花去2万。资产累计已达150万。
<jusss> nyfair: 五毛多了也不少雅
<nyfair> jiero: 壕
<jiero> nyfair:  说你呢。
<yunfan> nyfair: 去你xx的 是你以前给我的那个邮箱地址不能被加
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 求照片啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: www.zhaoren.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人肉搜索|人肉搜索找人_找人网 (@ zhaoren.net)
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<nyfair> woshanyueren，这是谁的id?
<yunfan> 我小号
<nyfair> 干嘛不用大号
<yunfan> 谁知道你给的是不是也是小号
<adam_magic_pack> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/quickpai/v/2014-07-21/103764075235.html#
<yunfan> 我们喜欢人肉的人 当然要小心这个了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 行车仪记录碰瓷男惨遭司机径直碾压|行车|女司机|碰瓷|记录_新浪视频 (@ sina.com.cn)
<nyfair> yunfan: 有人闲着没事小号天天挂着？
<yunfan> nyfair: 我这个小号就天天挂
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛我没QQ只有微信怎么办
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 装一个
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: QQ对我这IQ来说太复杂啦
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: w.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我是无心无力维护QQ好友
<nyfair> 不用维护
<jusss> nyfair: 求果照
<jiero> nyfair: 求卖萌照
<jiero> nyfair: 求写真
<yunfan> nyfair: 尼玛 我加你了 又不accept
<jusss> 应该是access
<jusss> lol
<yunfan> jusss: 不知道谁笑谁
<jiero> yunfan:  lol 不是笑啊，是 把自己的脸挤压的嘴圆了，眼睛成缝了。
<jusss> 没被明白。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<jiero> yunfan: 类似于那个白骨脸头像。
<yunfan> jiero: 妙解
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！！！安装出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462177 为/检查磁盘时发现严重错误 为/tmp准备的磁盘尚未就绪或不存在 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinachentian — 2014-07-21 13:08
<nyfair> yunfan: 人肉大大你哪里看到的？教我教我
<yunfan> nyfair: 难道不是直接搜就可以了？
<yunfan> 百合会 nyfair
<nyfair> 。。。
<yunfan> nyfair: 介绍点双性恋的百合给我吧
<nyfair> 那个账号连一个帖子都没发过，你能证明啥？
<yunfan> nyfair: 怎么没发过 你当我不会用 site语法啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 求牛牛近期不满18岁照片
<nyfair> 好吧，那个账号水到能进里区了就没发过言了
<yunfan> 难 我看nyfair的发帖 估计现在已经是中年大妈了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, yunfan 不是妞妞？
<yunfan> 22出来 去岛国混2年 可能海待了两年
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 给我踢人权限
<yunfan> 然后回国混了7-8年现在怎么也得35,6了
<onlylove> yunfan: 妞妞要踢你呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 也许是你呢
<jusss> nyfair: 大妈你好，
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40410
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 小米手机被指悄悄连接北京服务器
<chenshaoju> =-O
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40409
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 当我们不再用手书写
<onlylove> 我还是买lamy吧……
<nyfair> onlylove: 这个没得洗，miui确实是这样，以前我也抓过包。但是流量很小只有几十字节，应该只是统计下你装了什么应用
<onlylove> nyfair: 这事你都干过？在连接wifi的时候抓的还是手机上的应用抓的，我就会wireshark
<nyfair> onlylove: 以前写那种卡牌游戏的外挂啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 窃取gmail的邮件正文那肯定是胡诌，小米这破公司也没这能力来解析
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是统计app装机量很有意义
<onlylove> nyfair: 雷布斯是做毒霸的吧？
<chenshaoju> Nexus + CyanogenMod 大法好（
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，不对，金山的技术是陈非洲
<nyfair> chenhaixiao: CyanogenMod就凭这耗电量，miui比它好几个档次了
<onlylove> 除开非洲君，我不知道金山现在还有啥牛
<onlylove> 别吵了，还是java的功能机实用
<nyfair> CyanogenMod感觉比原生android没多多少功能，为什么rom容量大了这么多，耗电也坑爹？
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 原生大法好
<nyfair> 原生+1
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: cm有权限控制
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: adb弄个sudo进去，无脑一点各种一键root工具
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: miui flyme都有
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: flyme我不熟悉，但cm真是没有一点能比上miui
<huntxu> nexus还用cm
<nyfair> huntxu: 华生好吐槽
<adam_magic_pack> android的烦恼大多来自非原生和非官方市场
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 已经决定下部手机要买iphone了。。。
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 找个信得过的市场呗
<jiero> 官方市场和原生。一样糟糕咧。。。低于闲置
<jiero> 地域闲置
<jiero> 限制！！！
<huntxu> 受不了市场了已经。。。
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我用google play的
<tenzu> iOS好
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 各种矬蛋应用没有人限制
 * jiero 不觉得两者有多好，都差不多糟糕。。。
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: google play流氓软件，开机就自动启动还没有禁用选项，然后占用大量内存
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 一个游戏都需要读取通信录
<jiero> iOS和Android 差不多糟糕。。
<tenzu> iOS就是好, 嗯嗯
<adam_magic_pack> 日经话题啊.....
<jiero> 对啊。
<huntxu> 视频软件也要读取通讯录
<iMadper> tenzu: ios 不能保存gif...
<huntxu> 我是该骂做软件的垃圾还是提供平台的垃圾
<jiero> huntxu: 而且没有 filter，禁止显示 能读通讯录的软件。
<tenzu> huntxu: 保卫萝卜2要发送短信权限, 然后我就被扣了费, 虽说后来把钱要回来了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack想用google play来彰显逼格，被围观群众无情吐槽
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 快把你家的ubuntu手机搞定
<tenzu> iMadper: 反正我也不看gif
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 快把你家的ubuntu手机搞定
<huntxu> 如果搞定了我就考虑接受unity
<nyfair> 如果搞定了我就考虑接受unity
<tenzu> 无法接受unity
<chenshaoju> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/61e316efgw1eikeewdhcjj20lc0zkwhh.jpg 其实很多时候是其他组件耗电。。。系统组件并不怎么耗电。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  搞定了就接受你
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 来教我游泳吧
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我请你免费有
<freeflying> 游
<freeflying> 从早到晚
<jiero> freeflying:  。。。
<mugebjgd> tenzu, 当了教授就是不一样
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: huntxu nyfair tenzu 有ubuntu手机就刷android
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 哪?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我住的地方啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 太远
<jiero> freeflying: 原来你有游泳池了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 游泳池里只有小孩在
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 太远
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。果然壕啊
<freeflying> jiero: 我住的地方 != 我家
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> jiero: 这是基本的概念好不好
<jiero> freeflying: 好吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 就是你们社区游泳池。
<jiero> freeflying: 有没有法国mm
<freeflying> jiero: 我们社区显然有，交钱啊
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 哪儿不一样?
<mugebjgd> tenzu, 对苹果的东西如此的推崇
<jiero> tenzu:  要成为 女学生的偶像
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 我只是想买个爱疯6
<mugebjgd> tenzu, 没有品味
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 然后给你介绍对象?
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 我这人就这样
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。我不需要啊。我一般情况下是希望单身的。
<jiero> tenzu: 我据过无数相亲了。
<freeflying> tenzu: 准备好肾了没
<mugebjgd> tenzu, 你要买的应该是锤子
<nyfair> tenzu: vertu?
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 锤子逼格怎么样？
 * adam_magic_pack mtg
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 高 实在是高
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 垃圾硬件 垃圾做工  但是你有情怀
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 这年头 讲究的是情怀  逼格最高
<chenshaoju> ( ´_ゝ`)
<yunfan> onlylove: 很正常 要统计用户数据了  我微博上关注了小米的人 经常发布机型用户数据
<yunfan> 当时我就下决定 不用miui的rom
<yunfan> 我们公司的sdk也会发统计数据 但是至少用户可以卸载应用哈
<tenzu> freeflying: 烤好了大腰子等着
<yunfan> rom级别的统计 我就不知道怎么办了
<yunfan> nyfair: 阿姨教我吧
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 锤子手机不是按键失灵么...
<tenzu> nyfair: 嘛?
<yunfan> tenzu: 买个通话平板算了
<mugebjgd> tenzu, 你不懂  那叫情怀
<tenzu> yunfan: 包包太小装不下
<yunfan> 我都想买个续航长点的 配合我那个键盘用
<yunfan> tenzu: 可以吊在脖子上
<mugebjgd> yunfan, lenovo p780
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 4000毫安时
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 价格呢?
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 上课的时候拿出来会被学生嘲笑的啊
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 1000不到
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 4000毫安你说个毛哦
<yunfan> 我的电信充话费手机都有4000毫安
<tenzu> yunfan: 通话平板得贴到脸上打电话才够范儿
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 我说的是i手机 不是电力汽车
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 再加个0再喝yunfan说
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 狗屁 现在主流的是6000毫安
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 扯蛋 哪有6000的
<yunfan> tenzu: 那是你2嘛 买个蓝牙耳机不就解决了
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 给链接
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我他妈说的是通话平板 怎么没有
<tenzu> yunfan: 我脸大
 * nyfair 一直在想，索尼大法干嘛不出个psv手机
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 我说的是手机
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 那你干嘛接我话茬？
<tenzu> 我以为你们说的充电宝
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 没看到
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你又不是刚刚来的 怎么会没看到 我要踢了你
 * jiero 踢了 yunfan 消消气
 * jiero 错踢了 yunfan，再踢了 mugebjgd
<yunfan> 我买了个立体声的蓝牙耳机 感觉还行 古人为何没想到做这个
<yunfan> 那个耳机才99
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3177974295
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 厄瓜多尔发现巨型蚯蚓 长达1.5米重1斤(图)_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> 好棒好棒
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 腐女最爱？
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3178509292
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 哥哥们能帮我看看这个python程序的问题吗？_linux吧_百度贴吧
<tcstory> 救救我
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 又大又粗又红又嫩的蚯蚓？
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 必须是
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 其实我就想知道 自从白娘子在端午节现过原形以后  许仙有没有后遗症或者是更兴奋
<jiero> yunfan:  白娘子是冷血的吗？
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 我是看到的女人之后更兴奋
<jiero> mugebjgd:  是吗
<jiero> mugebjgd: 女人太多了
<nyfair> tcstory: 中国人别用python2
<yunfan> nyfair: 你为何不用小号给我回话？ 是不是只做了转发？
<tcstory> nyfair: 为啥
<nyfair> yunfan: 因为我没加你，webqq不是好友不能对话
<yunfan> nyfair: 瞎说吧 是我加你的 你都同意了 应该自动好友才对
<nyfair> tcstory: cjk渣支持，中日韩用户都不推荐
<tcstory> nyfair: 你以为我不想吗？但是twested 没有迁移到python3
<nyfair> yunfan: 有两个选项，1同意并添加好友2同意
<tcstory> nyfair: 正在学习python 的web相关的内容
<nyfair> tcstory: twisted太臃肿了，上python3的concurrent不是好很多么
<tcstory> twisted
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这个坏家伙
 * yunfan 非要我掏出大蚯蚓出来验证
<nyfair> tcstory: 而且你弄web肯定还要考虑multithreading，python2又是个大坑
<tcstory> :-(真的假的
<tcstory> nyfair: 那些未迁移的库怎么办.......
<tcstory> nyfair: 我总不能不学吧？
<nyfair> tcstory: 比如？
<tcstory> :'(
<tcstory> nyfair: 不懂...........
<tcstory> nyfair: 不是有很多库都没有迁移吗
<nyfair> tcstory: 我来列举一下吧
<nyfair> 数据库，还有soup之类的都上python3了啊
<tcstory> nyfair: 那么好？
<nyfair> concurrent是python3的标准库
<tcstory> nyfair: 你应该是python 程序员吧？工作上一般是用哪个啊？
<nyfair> tcstory: 我是历史系本科生，工作上一般用chinese
<tcstory> nyfair: .................
<tcstory> nyfair: 你这不是坑我吗
<if_else> 各位兄台，dd 后，之前的分区还在，blkid 和 /proc/partitions 分区信息还在。怎么破
<nyfair> tcstory: 我不坑你啊，不信你人肉下我id，我的功力绝对在这个频道信得过啊
<jusss> nyfair: 人肉不到
<tcstory> nyfair: 怎么人肉你？
<nyfair> @yunfan
<tcstory> nyfair: 你又不是程序员，我怎么知道你说的是对的
<mugebjgd> nyfair, NEW YORKERS FOR FAIR
<mugebjgd> AUTOMOBILE INSURANCE REFORM
<mugebjgd> tcstory, 你果然还是那么的白
<jusss> not yet fari
<jusss> fair
<nyfair> tcstory: 你不用信我，但你可以信python.org吧，python官方力推的东西
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Welcome to Python.org (@ python.org)
<tcstory> :'(好纠结的
<nyfair> tcstory: luvit nodejs ruby
<jusss> 您在与电磁炮姐姐交流的时候，使用了不那么安全的连接协议。要与炮姐更亲密，请即刻开始使用 https 加密连接。
<iMadper> tcstory: nyfair 是这个频道的牛牛
<iMadper> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<tcstory> iMadper: ...........
<tcstory> iMadper: 他不是说他是学历史的吗
<hamo> iMadper: 拜巨菊
<iMadper> tcstory: 你学什么的?
<iMadper> hamo: ... ... ... ... ... 你这是自拜
<tcstory> :'(
<nyfair> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<tcstory> nyfair: 膜拜在大神的大退下
<tcstory> 大腿
<nyfair> tcstory: adam_magic_pack这个才是真大腿
<tcstory> :'(我书读得少 你不要骗我
<nyfair> tcstory: ubuntu亚太总管，日薪20w
<tcstory> :-D 那么吊
<hamo> nyfair: 现在变秒薪了
<hamo> tcstory: ^^^
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc http://www.newegg.cn/product/a10-237-5jc.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ AKG 爱科技 K3003 入耳式耳机 K3003,耳机/耳麦,【行情,报价,价格,评测,参数,品牌,促销,评论,正品】-新蛋中国 新蛋网 Newegg - 新蛋中国
<tcstory> :'( 这让穷码农还怎么混啊
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc 壕们送我个把
<iMadper> freeflying: 买吧
<tcstory> nyfair: 好吧，我试着写python3
<nyfair> tcstory: 小公司用python3，大公司还是别，不要为了说服别人跟自己的未来过不去
<freeflying> nyfair: 正解
<tcstory> nyfair: 其实之前我还纠结了python】
<nyfair> tcstory: 当时的选项还有啥？
<tcstory> nyfair: 其实我主要是想用python来写linux桌面软件
<nyfair> tcstory: 别，这个真不推荐，这几年gui用js搞是趋势
<hamo> freeflying: 土豪你又要败什么？
<tcstory> nyfair: 之前我纠结过python 2 和3，但是去twisted官网看过他没有迁移到python3，那是我想这如果继续用python3，可能会缺少一些可用的库
<tcstory> nyfair: 你说的是用html5和css来写桌面吗？
<nyfair> tcstory: 更值得关心的是twisted里哪些东西是你需要的吧
<tcstory> nyfair: 就像deepin一样吗》
<nyfair> tcstory: 嗯
<tcstory> nyfair: 因为我初学python，我怕遇到坑，可能用python2比较保险
<nyfair> tcstory: 你可以不认同，但至少现阶段你也没能力改变
<nyfair> tcstory: 毕竟你不像我，这个是你的工作，别跟未来过不去
<tcstory> nyfair: .............
<freeflying> hamo: 啥也没败啊
<freeflying> hamo: 长草咖啡机
<tcstory> nyfair: 你现在的工作是啥啊
<nyfair> tcstory: 很多人说我是五毛
<iMadper> freeflying: 胶囊咖啡机. 请.
<tcstory> nyfair: ............
<hamo> freeflying: 买一个呗..买个那种手摇的磨咖啡豆的，然后再买个咖啡机就行
<hamo> freeflying: 手摇的给孩子玩
<jusss> tcstory: 加入括号神教吧，比py好
<freeflying> iMadper: 胶囊太贵
<freeflying> hamo: 打算入全自动的
<iMadper> freeflying: 是, 所以适合你.
<tcstory> jusss: 不行，能做的东西比较少
<hamo> freeflying: 咖啡豆如何解决？
<tcstory> jusss: 括号神教能些什么..........
<freeflying> iMadper: 搞不起，一天五杯，5x7
<jusss> tcstory: 不少了，各种库
<hamo> freeflying: 这个长期买下来，比咖啡机贵多了
<freeflying> hamo: 自动磨
<iMadper> jusss: 该死的东西就让它死去, 别挖坟了...
<tcstory> jusss: ........
<tcstory> jusss: 你说的是common lisp 吧
<nyfair> tcstory: 括号神教逼格高啊
 * hamo 大赞clojure
<freeflying> hamo: 咖啡机的也不便宜哦，一包250咖啡豆也就35杯最多了
<nyfair> hamo: 你不是jvm黑么
<hamo> nyfair: 我现在是jvm粉
<jusss> 现在感觉scheme比cl好看多了
<hamo> nyfair: 我也没黑过jvm
<jusss> 没那么多乱七八糟的符号
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 好喝的当然是胶囊, 逼格高的就自己手动煮
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 拜壕
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 拜壕
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 亲，这个你真心不懂
<nyfair> hamo: clojure哪边用得多，twitter?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 哪句说错了?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你说得比hamo外行太多了
<hamo> nyfair: 对，twitter有个storm就是这个clojure写的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 哪句说错了?
<nyfair> hamo: 嗯
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 胶囊的好处是方便，顺便照顾了质量
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 乖, 除开豆子的质量, 胶囊是最好喝的
<hamo> nyfair: 不过括号党的代码，怎么读都觉得像脑筋急转弯
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 逼格高得必然是wmf1000这种机器，欧洲起价2000+euro，国内20000+
 * iMadper 我说的最对, 以 freeflying 这种有钱, 一定要买胶囊, 不然跌了身份! 
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: freeflying ,你们都喝那种黑咖啡？
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 胶囊是什么，求科普
<freeflying> jusss: 我只喝黑咖啡
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 胶囊在保存方式上超过豆子一个level
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 美式一颗糖
<iMadper> hamo: smzdm 搜胶囊嘛~
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你又扯淡了
<jusss> 每次喝咖啡都感觉脑袋发热，浑身燥热
<jusss> 后来感觉还是白咖啡好
 * palomino|working 喂食 hamo 藿香正气软胶囊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 亲，这方面你真灵，虽然打击你
<iMadper> freeflying: 买这个, 候总  http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/511763
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 胶囊咖啡的优势是没有争议的好嘛....
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Joyoung 九阳 KD12-Q5C 胶囊豆浆机 499元包邮 赠榨汁机、豆浆胶囊 _1号店优惠_什么值得买
 * hamo 吐
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: http://www.baike.com/wiki/胶囊咖啡
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 微百科_互动百科
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: wmf的咖啡机的好也没人争议啊
<iMadper> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/491501   cc  freeflying
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 再特价：Delonghi 德龙 EDG456.S 胶囊咖啡机 1011元包邮（1299-288） _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
 * hamo 跟土豪学败家
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: gulfstream也没人怀疑它不好
 * iMadper 看着你们败家
<freeflying> iMadper: 这些统统叫nespresso
<imtxc> 啥
<jusss> hamo: 我感觉括号党看自己的括号清楚，看别人的括号眼晕，尤其是没缩进时
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<adam_magic_pack> 不同角度啊, 咖啡机和储存方式两码事儿... =,= 我只是说胶囊咖啡比咖啡豆子和粉味道好...
<freeflying> iMadper: 说白了就是鸟巢搞个标准，大家照他标准生产机器
<iMadper> freeflying: 但是, 方便就好
<freeflying> iMadper: 最后都用鸟巢的胶囊就好
<imtxc> freeflying: 买吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 买吧
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 买吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 买吧
<imtxc> hamo: 买吧
<iMadper> imtxc: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> 你们真有钱。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 买吧
 * hamo 我就看看不说话
<imtxc> 都没看见你们在说啥
<jiero> imtxc: 给我一个月4000元的工作，remote，我就买
<freeflying> 话说那小朋友要去华为的
<jiero> imtxc:  送人
<nyfair> 壕无人性
<imtxc> jiero: 赞
<imtxc> jiero: 送我吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 谁去华为?
<hamo> freeflying: 谁去华为?
<freeflying> 三年工作经验，要求有kernel bug fixing的能力就好
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 谁去华为?
<iMadper> hamo: 你要去华为?
<freeflying> iMadper: hamo 你们去不
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 你要去华为?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我才工作一年...
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 你要去华为？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 人华为牛人买特斯拉跟玩似得
 * hamo 手速还是慢啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你要去华为?
<iMadper> 你们这, 对黑, 不好
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你要去华为?
 * iMadper 不得不赞叹, 华为确实是国内内核的最高水平
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 华为今天早上给我打电话, 我说在地铁呢, 不方便接
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 待遇太渣...
<palomino|working> ....
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你是壕啊
<jusss> 。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 然后人家给你配了一辆车?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对你来说当然渣了, 你一天20w
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 特斯拉？
<palomino|working> 给配了辆地铁 iMadper
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 赞
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 这就是经常吃红色小药丸吃多了
 * hamo 修路由器去...
 * palomino|working momo adam_magic_pack 
<nyfair> iMadper: 必须私人游轮
<iMadper|SXBK> nyfair: 哦, 原来如此
<jiero> nyfair:  必须同时买下小岛
<nyfair> 然后弄个小岛给蛋壕
<hamo> 在岛上remote
<freeflying> nyfair: 你干脆把蛋蛋壕发射到月球好了
<freeflying> hamo: 这才叫真正得remote
<nyfair> freeflying: 这个不实际
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 蛋壕什么时候过去，我们组团来岛上玩
<adam_magic_pack> 被黑得体无完肤
<nyfair> 无人岛物语XX
<palomino|working> :O
 * adam_magic_pack 在看一堆mabi的ubuntu touch slides
 * hamo 艹，穿山甲到底说了什么
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 啥?
<jiero> 大家集资买城市吧 ~
<jiero> lol
 * hamo 奇怪了，这21网段哪来的？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 谁在自己机器上wlan0开了dhcp??
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 也许
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 格杀勿论
<RainFlying> 传说科学家经过研究，认为咖啡对人的致癌风险比烟要高。
<nyfair> 我准备自己写一个处理文件名乱码的工具，你们有什么设想么？
<imtxc> 我了个去
 * onlylove 拜 hamo路由牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯？自动检测编码，然后纠正？
<imtxc> 几分钟没有看irc， adam_magic_pack 都要买游艇了
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是仅仅gbk utf-8这种的
<onlylove> imtxc: 几秒钟不看的事情而已，需要几分钟？
<imtxc> 不对，是破马要买游艇了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似i18n好l10n的事情哎
<onlylove> nyfair: 我这几天在搞这个测试
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪马不在
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计下班了
<onlylove> 一个R520没有IDRAC的DELL 机架，和我说是BLADE，这闹哪样！
<nyfair> onlylove: 我举个例子，我从鬼佬网盘上下过一堆游戏，本来是shift-jis编码的，他们解压出来就是乱码，然后又直接用已经乱码的文件再弄个rar包上传网盘
<nyfair> onlylove: 我们不能奢望鬼佬看懂汉字，只能自己去解决
<nyfair> onlylove: zip乱码根本没有写工具的必要，太简单了
<onlylove> nyfair: jis不是假名么……
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，换成gbk也有这问题啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我被涮了，一直以为自己在高大上的blade上干活，今天才知道，TM一个2U 的R520
<onlylove> yunfan: 感情那货把机架叫blade，
<mikecao> blade是啥
<mikecao> 我好像在用。。。
<iMadper|SXBK> mikecao: 对, 你在用很正常, 咱机房里好多.
<iMadper|SXBK> mikecao: 一个大盒子里面好多小盒子
<mikecao> iMadper|SXBK, 恩，我好像用这一个blade ,上面有我10台机器
<iMadper|SXBK> mikecao: 土豪cao, 你好
<mikecao> 准确的说是13台
<iMadper|SXBK> mikecao: 瞩目
<mikecao> iMadper|SXBK, 要不我偷偷的把着这些机器给买了把，我后半辈子应该够用了
 * adam_magic_pack FU******K, 尼码这破ubuntu touch的kernel放在了bzr repo
<iMadper|SXBK> mikecao: 不够, 都卖了, 也就你一个月工资.
<iMadper|SXBK> adam_magic_pack: 想笑
<iMadper|SXBK> adam_magic_pack: 要不要我告诉你bzr怎么用?
<nyfair> iMadper|SXBK: 贵司电脑不装bzr？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|SXBK: 就跟你会似的
<mikecao> 别闹，也就是你一个星期纳的税
<iMadper|SXBK> nyfair: 我用git就够了
<iMadper|SXBK> nyfair: rh的东西主要用git.
<iMadper|SXBK> adam_magic_pack: 我会把代码下下来....
<nyfair> iMadper|SXBK: 我司买的坑爹的ibm clearcase
<iMadper|SXBK> nyfair: 不知道是啥...
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, bzr 是你司开发的？
<mikecao> 是你个难得么
<mikecao> 是你干的么
<nyfair> http://baike.baidu.com/view/973835.htm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ ClearCase_百度百科
<nyfair> ClearCase具体的说是做配置管理的工具，只是SCM管理工具其中的一种。是RATIONAL公司开发的配置管理工具，类似于VSS，CVS的作用，但是功能比VSS，CVS强大的多，而且可以与WINDOWS资源管理器集成使用，并且还可以与很多开发工具集成在一起使用。但是对配置管理员的要求比较高。而且RATIONAL的产品一般都很贵。如果自己找到CRACK的话就没有技术支æŒ
<mikecao> 我草。。。
<mikecao> 看不懂阿。。
<mikecao> 火星文。。
<iMadper|SXBK> 广东省著名商标
<nyfair> 其实就是个卖钱的svn
<iMadper|SXBK> mikecao: 我这里也是火星
<nyfair> 而且更难用
<iMadper|SXBK> 瞩目
 * hamo 奇怪
 * nyfair 奇怪
 * iMadper|SXBK 奇怪
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3178500634
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 刚才去B站，影视区的审核君已经阵亡了么？_bilibili吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
 * hamo 哎，这智商啊
 * hamo 真是高
<yunfan> onlylove: 那又怎样 机器可比你贵
<TreeTop> 周末看到特价surface pro 2, 550€ 买256GB的版本， 本想等着月末发工资拍一个， 刚刚发现已经售罄。。。。
<jiero> TreeTop: ...不会用信用卡的人啊。
<jiero> TreeTop: 不如说你不会基本理财的。。。
<TreeTop> jiero:  信用卡限额已尽。。。 平时大家都用什么手段理财呢？
<jiero> TreeTop: 要求临时提升啊。
<jiero> TreeTop: 就是用信用卡付现款，钱投资之类的。基本。
<jiero> treetop 丢房贷。
<jiero> TreeTop:  那是我错了。
<jiero> 你还是知道的 :)=
<TreeTop> jiero: 现在投资哪些方面比较好啊？
<TreeTop> jiero:  刚开始理财，懂得不多，为了保守就把每月用不掉的银子一半给投资基金了。。。 都是长期的，像这种临时用钱的时候就拮据了 :S
<jiero> TreeTop:  留一些到能快速提取的地方啊。。。话说你是在哪个国家啊。
<TreeTop> jiero: 存款不多，银行1.25%的活期和2.5%的定期还不如每年通胀率。。。
<jiero> TreeTop: 我的话，短期资金就放百度的基金了。。。
<TreeTop> jiero: 能快速提取的除了银行，还有哪些风险可控性较强的呢？
<jiero> TreeTop: baidu理财，每天20分钟内最多5万。
<TreeTop> jiero: 短期基金？
<jiero> TreeTop:  就是货币基金。
<TreeTop> jiero: 这个看上去不错，我有空调查一下这些基金类型 :)
<jiero> TreeTop: 回报率低 2.5%吧。
<jiero> TreeTop: 不过放2万也差不了多少钱。
<TreeTop> 货币基金欧洲很坑哦， 1%去年回报率
<jiero> TreeTop: 房贷啊。
<jiero> TreeTop: 房贷不能直接提么？
<jiero> TreeTop: 换个房贷和信用卡直接挂着的银行。
<jiero> 或者你没买
<TreeTop> 是有个为了住房定存的，将来贷款利息优惠的那个存款，不过那个不能即时取用，得提款，修改合同，再存，这样就得两个工作日
<TreeTop> jiero: 两天还是不够灵活
<TreeTop> jiero: 根本问题还是赚得少 T_T
<jiero> TreeTop: 和其他银行来劝你的人聊呗。。。
<TreeTop> jiero: 在米国做同样工作的同学赚得号多，俺好眼馋。。。
<jiero> TreeTop:  单元素 你自己决定啦
 * jiero 讨厌交税，凭啥交税，那些用税方式我大多不支持
 * jiero 现在不交税 :
<TreeTop> jiero:  你刚开始理财的时候都从什么渠道获取相关知识呢？ 给俺分享一下被 :)
<jiero> TreeTop: 银行。
<jiero> treetop直接去问多个银行就行了。
<jiero> TreeTop:  看看银行给你的宣传页
<TreeTop> jiero: 那我下次找银行的时候多拿回来研究一下 :)
<jiero> TreeTop: 其实，我不知道你那里有没有。
<slucx> 已入k5,明天到
<jiero> slucx:  可
 * jiero 刚给奶奶买了无绳电话。
<TreeTop> jiero: 也有的。
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 买房
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 其实我觉得 最好的理财方式是买农场
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 还有多生孩子
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd:  多生孩子 + 1
<jiero> mugebjgd:  不过伤害亲人啊。
 * onlylove  看 yunfan和 nyfair互相过招，觉得自己这种只有一个号的弱爆了
<mugebjgd> jiero, 伤害什么亲人
<jiero> mugebjgd:  你老婆。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 又不是你生孩子 :)
<mugebjgd> jiero, 扯淡
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 买房感觉太早了吧，还没想好是不是要长久呆在这里。 不过租房确实不如买了合适， 听说月钱差不太多，就两三百。
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 生孩子那个犀利， 争取像阿人一样靠繁殖力占领西欧 XD
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 我觉得2个合适
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 三个太多了
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 不推荐买房  欧洲人口少  房子升值空间没有天朝大
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 农场最好
<onlylove> hamo: 我问你个事，度娘贴吧现在为啥只看楼主和翻页这种操作也要登陆？
<hamo> onlylove: 没怎么用过贴吧
<onlylove> hamo: 貌似最近的事情，以前可以的，大概你离开度娘以后？
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 用贴吧为什么不去#linuxba
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 那是啥？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 农场咱不会经营啊， 农场的生活俺还是很向往的 :D
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我刚又21了...
<onlylove> mugebjgd: linux吧？为啥要和那些人口水，贴吧是因为官网，多玩178都没法混了，才窝居在那
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 人品
<mugebjgd> onlylove, nono 蛋逼用的
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 我真是找不到了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 我不上贴吧
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 贴吧这几天也越来越没法混了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 上面弱智太多
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 找遍了，真不知道这21哪来的
<mikecao> 啥21
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 快哭了, 谁开dhcp server的?
 * imtxc 现在有阅读障碍了
 * imtxc 看见大篇的文字读不下去
<imtxc> onlylove: 没几个马甲怎么混
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是阅读障碍，是微博的错，你只是没耐性理解那大篇文字，所以我现在尽量看影印的书
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是啥？
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者你去买战国策看
<onlylove> imtxc: 那上面文章不长，看起来巨累
<imtxc> onlylove: 我刚才出去了下，回来看到irc上多了一屏幕的字，我想看明白大家说了下，但读几行就读不下去了
<onlylove> imtxc: 翻log啊，我经常一翻一小时
<hoxily> imtxc: http://hoxily.com/tool/irclogs.html 翻这个。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC Logs of #ubuntu-cn@FreeNode
<imtxc> onlylove: 弱，如果 jiero 说十行，我给你翻一天log，你能明白？
<hoxily> 看过log才有上下文环境，才能看得懂 jiero 的十行话。
<hoxily> 还需要长年挂机，研究频道里每个人的特点。
<hoxily> ^k^: 好久不见，还记得我不？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我和你说一句话，jiero的话，你就直接跳过去
<onlylove> imtxc: 他都是想起什么事什么的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找他的上下文？
<onlylove> imtxc: 赶紧醒醒
<^k^> hoxily, .. 休息一下 ..  17:44
<imtxc> /
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 对啊
<CPython> 有人？
<PyPy> CPython: 没人
<onlylove> 我喝了两年冰红茶，每次开盖都是谢谢惠顾。 昨天我考试，惠字不会写，只见我淡定的拧开旁边的冰红茶，哎我草泥马啊
<onlylove> ，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，~~再来一瓶！
 * NoIE CPython 和 Cython 是什么关系？
<PyPy> mozilla的mozjpeg据它自己官网说要比webp更好？
<PyPy> 最好的据它说是h265的静态frame
 * shengyao 
 * shengyao aaaa
 * shengyao 啥是AME阿
<yunfan> onlylove 我小号不少 是习惯问题
<sulit> hi
<sulit>  小伙伴们
<sulit> 我来了
<^k^> sulit:点点点.  19:19
<sulit> ^k^, kk你还是这么风骚
<sulit> ls
<sulit> 不是冤家不聚首啊，newbee跟vg打决赛
<sulit> data2 ti4
<^k^> sulit, .. 休息一下 ..  19:26
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 有什么办法可以单纯用eastbcd引导启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462182 现在easybcd的引导过后还有grub2，有什么办法可以删除grub2然后正常引导双系统的么。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 我不是小凌 — 2014-07-21 19:25
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我想回顾经典，我想安装Ubuntu 9.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462183 我在安装Ubuntu 9.04时，出现 安装程序向硬盘复制文件时遇到错误： [Errno 5] Input/output error 此个别错误往往由有缺陷的CD／DVD光盘或CD／DVD驱动器导致，或者由有缺陷的硬盘导致。清洁CD／DVD、用低
<yarre> anyone around here that can help me translate a picture? :P
<xiaolang> yarre: post it
<yarre> xiaolang, http://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u606/xiaopin/20100711/lc-ghbojik-mi3-06.jpg
<NoIE> http://wecase.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微盒- 最具人气的Linux微博客户端
<NoIE> 这玩意儿安全吗？
<xiaolang> yarre: phone charging power switch key?
<yarre> xiaolang, sounds weird... its a case for a phone and the chargerport is on the opposite side :P
<xiaolang> yarre: 手机壳开关按键 - mobile shell switch button
<yarre> xiaolang, k thanks.. guess i will see what it does when it arrives then ;)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我想回顾经典，我想安装Ubuntu 9.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462183 我在安装Ubuntu 9.04时，出现 安装程序向硬盘复制文件时遇到错误： [Errno 5] Input/output error 此个别错误往往由有缺陷的CD／DVD光盘或CD／DVD驱动器导致，或者由有缺陷的硬盘导致。清洁CD／DVD、用低
<hoxily> NoIE: 不放心的话阅读源码
<mjkr> is https://login.taobao.com/ accessible from continental china?
<^k^> mjkr: ⇪ 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢
<jiero> 浇水吧。还是找个乐趣耍耍吧。否则会郁闷死。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 蓝牙鼠标无法识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462186 我的蓝牙鼠标是微软的(跪求轻喷= =) 用网上得镜像安装好了Ubuntu 14.04,然后对蓝牙鼠标进行配对,配对成功,所有功能都可以正常使用,包括侧边键. 然后进行了系统更新,重启之后,蓝牙鼠标无法配对. 删除蓝牙设备之
<^k^>  ─> 后重新配对,这时候发现无法找到我的设备. 求解决. 统计信息: 发表于 由 Vars — 2014-07-21 22:12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教，在置顶帖子里看到的ubuntu14下载，莫有dvd的只有desktop的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462187 请教，在置顶帖子里看到的ubuntu14下载，莫有dvd的只有desktop的？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 化剑为犁 — 2014-07-21 22:38
<Iansun> \
<hoxily> ///
<gebjgd> hoxily, 撸管？
<hoxily> gebjgd: 除了撸管就没别的了吗？
<gebjgd> hoxily, 有 捡肥皂
<hoxily> 怎么不用沐浴乳？
<gebjgd> hoxily, 沐浴露
<kdc> say ѧϰÁË.
<^k^> kdc say: say 学习了. in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> kdc, 用win的？
<kdc> ÓõÄdebian
<kdc> ÔÚÖÕ¶Ë.µÚÒ»´ÎÓÃÕâ¸öÈí¼þ.ÒÔΪÕâÀïÃæûÈËÓÃÄØ
<^k^> kdc say: 在终端.第一次用这个软件.以为这里面没人用呢 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kdc> ÅóÓÑÔÚÂð ²»ÖªÓÃÊǲ»ÊÇLINUXÀÏÊÖ
<^k^> kdc say: 朋友在吗 不知用是不是LINUX老手 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> kdc, 改你的编码
<kdc> ÏÖÔÚ¿ÉÒÔÁËÂð
<^k^> kdc say: 现在可以了吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> kdc, 显然不行
<gebjgd> kdc, 改你的编码
<kdc> recode #ubuntu-cn utf8?
<gebjgd> kdc, 对
<kdc> meiyoufanying a
<kdc> neng shen shi ma  ´ó
<hoxily> kdc: test
<kdc> gb2312wo de shi zhong wen .utf8 shi luan ma
<alvin_rxg> kdc: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *ODNP_/7*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<kdc> wo yun a
<alvin_rxg> kdc: 測試
<kdc> ni de zi shi luan ma .wo yong gb2312 ni kan dao de shi luan ma
<alvin_rxg> kdc: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<kdc> wo yun
<knownbad> gebjgd: 对小米的手机有啥评价？
<hoxily> kdc: 你好。
<kdc> ´ó wo de zi zheng chang ma
<alvin_rxg> kdc: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5
<kdc> ÄãÄÜ¿´ÇåÎÒµÄ×ÖÂð
<^k^> kdc say: 你能看清我的字吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily> kdc: 问号。 no pinyin, english please
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我喜欢联想
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没买过小米
<kdc> Ó¢ÓïµÄ»°ÎÒÊǲ»ÐеÄ.ÎÒÊÇС°×
<^k^> kdc say: 英语的话我是不行的.我是小白 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily> kdc: 小白用xchat, pidgin去吧。
<alvin_rxg> CTCP VERSION reply from kdc: irssi v0.8.15
<kdc> ÄãÄÜ¿´µ½ÎÒµÄ×Ö°¡.ÎÒÓõÄÊÇGB2312.ÒÔΪ²»ÐÐÄØ.À´ÕâÀïÏë¿´¿´Ñù×Ó.ѧϰһÏÂ.ÄãÃÇ¿ÉÄܶ¼ÊǸßÊÖÁË.
<^k^> kdc say: 你能看到我的字啊.我用的是GB2312.以为不行呢.来这里想看看样子.学习一下.你们可能都是高手了. in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily> kdc: export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; irssi
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_fallback utf8
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_out_default_charset utf8
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_autodetect_utf8 on
<hoxily> kdc: 用这个，http://webchat.freenode.net
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_transliterate on
<kdc> export /export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; irssi
<gebjgd> kdc, 小白
<kdc> wo shi xiao bai .yong de shi ming ling hang.xian che,gao ming bai le zai lai kan ni men liao
<alvin_rxg> kdc: go there http://webchat.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> kdc: 用這個 http://webchat.freenode.net
<kdc> wo shi zui ji ben xi tong da ge
<alvin_rxg> kdc: ʹÓÃ?? http://webchat.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> kdc: ʹÓÃ?? http://webchat.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> kdc: ÎÒ?ÔÚ out reocde gb2312 ÄãÄܲ鿴?£¿
<^k^> alvin_rxg say: kdc: 我?在 out reocde gb2312 你能查看?？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> :D
<kdc> wo neng kan dao ni de zhong wen
<kdc> wo yong de shi gb2312
<alvin_rxg> kdc: ÇÃÖÐÎÄ£¬Æ´Òô±È?Âé?¡£
<^k^> alvin_rxg say: kdc: 敲中文，拼音比?麻?。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kdc> ÄãÄÜ¿´µ½ÎÒµÄ×ÖÂð
<^k^> kdc say: 你能看到我的字吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> the bot cannot translate some traditional chinese ?
<alvin_rxg> ÎÒÏÖÔÚÖ»ÊÇ out ÊÇ gb2312£¬ in »¹ÊÇ utf8 µÄ
<^k^> alvin_rxg say: 我现在只是 out 是 gb2312， in 还是 utf8 的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> kdc: ¸ú×ÅÎÒ˵µÄ×ö£¡ÄãÂé±Ô
<^k^> alvin_rxg say: kdc: 跟着我说的做！你麻痹 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_fallback utf8
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_out_default_charset utf8
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_autodetect_utf8 on
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_transliterate on
<alvin_rxg> kdc: Ö±½ÓÔÚ irssi µÄÊäÈë¿òÀïÊäÈëÉϱߵÄËÄÌõÖ¸Áî¡£
<^k^> alvin_rxg say: kdc: 直接在 irssi 的输入框里输入上边的四条指令。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> kdc, 小白还用irssi
<gebjgd> kdc, 你真够逗的
 * alvin_rxg back utf8
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 话说，你们都去锻炼身体么？
<kdc> 呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天天骑车上班
<alvin_rxg> kdc: 呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵
<kdc> 可以了吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不錯啊。但就怕天氣太熱。我現在健身房裏十分鍾就汗如雨下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就为了看妹子？
<alvin_rxg> kdc: alles in ordnung
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 爲了泡妹子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吊到了么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你要买国内的手机？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 國內算有吧。這兒沒
<knownbad> 不一定，但老婆要的大银幕。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 小米是期貨，不用考慮的啦。等等手機到手的時候，已經不用考慮了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 國產貨可以考慮魅族，直接買到手
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的是就是 5.5 fullhd
<knownbad> 魅族是啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想不错
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这里3个联想了  表示很满意
<hoxily> kdc: 终于好了！
<knownbad> 嗯，我再找找看。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我覺得你在美國還是買美國當地有保修的吧………………
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国有联想手机
<gebjgd> kd
<gebjgd> kdc, 小白介绍你自己
<alvin_rxg> kdc: asl
<knownbad> 这倒不一定。   我通常都刷CM没的保修。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想的没有cm
<knownbad> 知道，所以得找。
<kdc> 中专毕业.学了一年的计算机.现在想转LINUX做为桌面用.
<knownbad> 厂家加的垃圾让机子慢多了。
<gebjgd> kdc, 有志气
<kdc> 你们都是高手IT人吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想有国际rom
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就不错了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自带google play
<kdc> 我以前做的都是计算机方面的.不过都是低一点的工作啊.
<knownbad> Motorola现在是Lenovo了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以联想的手机到时候就遍地是了
<^k^> knownbad: define:魅族 not defined.
<knownbad> 你买了那款？   多少？
<gebjgd> knownbad, k910
<gebjgd> knownbad, 2300软民币 用了4个多月了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 2G 高通4核心 16G 双sim fullhd 5.5 1300w像素
<knownbad> K900是去年的款。
<gebjgd> kdc, 我们都是小白
<gebjgd> knownbad, k910
<gebjgd> knownbad, k900是单卡
<knownbad> 摄像头如何？   老婆是的摄像控。
<knownbad> 是个。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 1300w像素
<gebjgd> knownbad, 手机就看像素
<kdc> 晕.至少你们现在比我懂的多.现在我只装了一个基本系统,就是为了学一些命令
<knownbad> 像素不是决定，得效果好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 效果好 是靠软件
<knownbad> 错，Nexus像素高但效果不好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道什么叫好 和不好
<knownbad> 有optical stablization就不错。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那是手机 不是DC
<knownbad> 是在找手机啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你非要求你家电话可以蒸窝头？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这是病 得治
<kdc> 你聊天前头是怎么加入我的名子的.
<knownbad> tab
<gebjgd> kdc, 首字母tab
<knownbad> 例子。   kn + tab = knownbad
<kdc> gebjgd:学会了
<knownbad> 下个例子。   geb + tab = 2b.
<kdc> gebjgd:谢了
<kdc> knownbad: 天才
<kdc> 你们用的也都是LINUX吗
<knownbad> 太广泛，只能回都有。
<kdc> 我是山东的.你们哪儿的.
<knownbad> gebjgd: Shit, CPU是atom?
<gebjgd> knownbad, k900是
<gebjgd> knownbad, k910不是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚！
<gebjgd> kdc, 我只用Linux#
<kdc> 呵呵.高手啊.我也学了一个多月了.真他妈好啊.
<gebjgd> kdc, 我只用Linux6年了
<gebjgd> kdc, 2003年开始接触Linux
<kdc> 你做的是哪方面的工作.IT吗
<gebjgd> kdc, linux c/c++ 程序员
<kdc> 当时我想学C的.以前我学过FOXBASE 觉的好玩.查了资料晕.不是学着玩的.不用很快会忘掉的.
<kdc> 今天我这里天热.睡不着.先不聊了.再查查他的用法.今天谢你了哥们.
<gebjgd> zouyi, 揍衣来了
<gebjgd> zouyi, 鄒刈
<knownbad>  猪衣？
<alvin_rxg> 周易
<knownbad> 猪姨？
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg 你们2个也闲的蛋疼？
<knownbad> 瞬间突然的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怪不得你老婆还不怀孕
<knownbad> 在看这个。   http://www.expansys-usa.com/sony-z-ultra-google-play-edition-unlocked-lte-16gb-black-263504/
<alvin_rxg> 烏克蘭的事一來， pudding 似乎就很麻煩了
<knownbad> 个方面看起来都不错除了摄像头。
<knownbad> 老婆怀孕的事因素很多。
<jiero> knownbad:  纽约啊。
<zouyi> 啊？
<zouyi> ä½  ä½ ä½ 
<zouyi> 面试好麻烦啊。一个销售主管。还要过总部的关卡。我去。
<zouyi> 就差tmd董事长也面试 了。至于嘛
<knownbad> 啥？
<zouyi> 昨天去面试了。
<knownbad> jiero: Why NYC?
<zouyi> 区域销售经理面试过了。还要过总部的。我擦。好像还要过3个人的面试。
<zouyi> 销售主管一共才管10个柜台和店面。还面试这么麻烦。
<gebjgd> zouyi, 扔块肥皂   放倒他们
<zouyi> 。。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。父母的行动路线指向那里
<knownbad> 无所谓，只要不来加州就好。
<jiero> knownbad: 不是啊，前一段时间住在那里，刚从那里出发啊
<jiero> knownbad: 加州出发
<knownbad> 直飞就好了。
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gebjgd> !google ofan
<gebjgd_bot> gebjgd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ofan
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ofan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<gebjgd> !youtube ofan
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 300: Rise of an Empire - Official Trailer 1 [HD] | Uploader: Warner Bros. Pictures | Duration: 2mins 30secs | Uploaded: 12/06/2013, 23:30 | Views: 14,331,480 | Link: http://youtu.be/2zqy21Z29ps
<alvin_rxg> Title: 300: Rise of an Empire - Official Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube (@ youtube.com *FROM* youtu.be)
<ofan> gebjgd: 连你都有bot了
<gebjgd> ofan, 学python呢
<ofan> 有钱了，可以挥霍了，液
<gebjgd> ofan, 有工作了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 算是吧
<ofan> 先赚着钱再说
<knownbad> gebjgd: Python?   你不是不喜欢Python吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 工作需要
<knownbad> 偶也是，bash和python.
<ofan> gebjgd: 记得你不是写java么
<gebjgd> ofan, 上班后就没写过什么java 1个月
<gebjgd> ofan, 一直c/c++
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-22
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04 （内核自己编译的） U盘（sony mp3）无法访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462192 Hi Guys， ubuntu12.04 （内核自己编译的） U盘（sony mp3）无法访问. lsusb有硬件信息如下： root@tigerlau225-Lenovo-Product:~# lsusb Bus 001 Device 004: ID 054c:04be Sony Corp. Bus 004 Device 005: ID 17ef:6019
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 在Macbook Pro 13 Retina（late 2013）上安装Linux Mint 17 KDE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462195 话说Macbook Pro 13 Retina配合OSX用起来还是不错的，但是本人不太喜欢Dock，因为在工作量巨大的时候，Dock会在一定程度上降低效率。而且，OSX中的一些目录管理和操作方式实在让我
<^k^>  ─> 觉得不习惯，于是就想在苹果机上装Linux。 参考了一篇帖子介绍如何在Macbook Pro 13 Retina上装Ubuntu14.04，但是，由于14.04也是Dock，所 …
 * jiero hug palomino|working
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40419
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google为何至今没有修正Chrome的高耗电“bug”
<onlylove> 又TMD feature
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • bugzilla部署 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462197 关于bugzilla的部署，输入localhost/bugzilla怎么出现的是index.html的源代码，为什么不出先页面，是不是哪配置错了，部署bugzilla主要需要注意那几个方面，尤其是在配置文件里面要填写的各种目录模块，求大牛解答 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 Red_Hair — 2014-07-22 9:50
 * onlylove 需要白加黑……
<huntxu> onlylove: 蛤蛤蛤，评论那句碳排放是亮点
<huntxu> 神打脸
<onlylove> huntxu: 为了让chrome运行更快，那点碳排放算毛线
<onlylove> 说到底，chrome的快，是靠大量占用系统资源来实现的
<onlylove> 和原来opera的快根本是两回事
<imtxc> 少年们早啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • libreoffice在使用思源黑体打印时崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462198 这两天思源黑体吵吵的非常热火，我下载了思源黑体，屏显效果确实不错。 不过，当我试图在libreoffice中打印包含思源黑体的文档时，libreoffice却突然崩溃，前天、昨天、今天，试了几次
<^k^>  ─> 都不行。 谁能帮忙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-07-22 10:07
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r8WIWAlwAADST44S_MQAALrUQLIduYAANJn962.jpg 这哥们也太损了
<jiero> onlylove:  在哪里买简单衣裤？
<jiero> onlylove: 不要太休闲也不要太正式
<onlylove> jiero: 没有
<Guest20295> hi
<kk> Guest20295:点点点.  10:47
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何禁用N卡的HDMI http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462201 声音的输入设备为空白 请问怎么禁用N卡的HDMI啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 索尔89 — 2014-07-22 10:51
<RainFlying> 微软翔云 OCSP 通不过，直接被 Firefox 拒了
<RainFlying> 翔云只提供 Ubuntu 不提供 Debian，翔！
<mmiinn> who
<mmiinn> WHO
<mmiinn> quit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 输入法问题，系统栏显示两个输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462202 hi 不好意思，请教下几个比较菜的问题 论坛是这么发图吗？ [img]/home/see/pic/Selection_048.png[/img] 如果不是这么发图，截图发到附件里 环境：ubuntu 14.04 1、系统显示两个输入法 左边那个是fcitx，右边那
<^k^>  ─> 个Bo是什么？怎么卸载？ 2、ubuntu14.04的输入法配置体系是怎么样的，包含哪些配置文件呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jevmok — 2014-07-2 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu kylin 14.04 5200打印机没有双面打印，求救啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462203 如题，每次打印没有双面打印急啊，如图 http://img4.duitang.com/uploads/item/201407/22/20140722115212_Gi4ic.thumb.700_0.png http://img4.duitang.com/uploads/item/201407/22/20140722115229_rAYcB.png http://img4.duitang.com/uplo
<^k^>  ─> ads/item/201407/22/20140722115249_kmXje.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 whp420 — 2014-07-22 11:54
<kome-T-1> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/287491
<^k^> kome-T-1: ⇪ 凑单品：Columbia 哥伦比亚 Insect Blocker Cachalot 男款防虫防晒帽 $15.2_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<halfrmb> yunfan: 人肉大大
<halfrmb> yunfan: 我刚才人肉了下那堆抱团取暖的家伙，结果太欢乐了
<yunfan> halfrmb: 谁？
<yunfan> halfrmb: 我不看你whois 分析你词频都知道你是啪啪阿姨
<halfrmb> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2220758828
<^k^> halfrmb: ⇪ 最近新出来一位公公，叫什么jarlyyn_honcn吧_百度贴吧
<halfrmb> yunfan: 人肉大大好腻害
<yunfan> halfrmb: 是你太狠了 老子都被你污染了 最近问个人地点 居然也说灯塔国 tmd
<yunfan> halfrmb: 这楼不是都不显示名字么
<onlylove> 擦，破烂公司的破烂考勤制度
<onlylove> 不和他玩了
<zouyi> 无聊啊。无聊
<yunfan> onlylove: 新公司?
<onlylove> yunfan: 没，现在的
<onlylove> 刷不上的电梯卡，FF浏览器不能添加附件的破烂邮件系统
<onlylove> 我TMD忍这些作甚
<kome-T-1> 不是为了混口饭吃吗
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 混口饭吃的地方多得是
<kome-T-1> 这倒是
<halfrmb> onlylove: 老司机，求带路
<huntxu> 这里还有谁用mac来着
<onlylove> huntxu: 蓉蓉
<onlylove> huntxu: 教授
<huntxu> 叫兽不在
<onlylove> huntxu: RainFlying
<kome-T-1> huntxu: ofan
<halfrmb> huntxu: 我用mac装win7，你来砍我呀
<huntxu> happyaron: 出来，找你
<ofan> kome-T-1: ?
<huntxu> halfrmb: 不砍，你爱装啥装啥
<kome-T-1> ofan: 刚才 huntxu 问谁用 mac
<kome-T-1> ofan: 所以, 我就说是你了
<onlylove> ofan: 因为你用mac。被点名了
<halfrmb> huntxu: 牛牛
<huntxu> ofan: 一个朋友买了air，问办公(excel)咋解决
<halfrmb> 。。。
<ofan> huntxu: office有mac版
<kome-T-1> huntxu: ä¹°office for mac
<huntxu> happyaron: ^^
<halfrmb> office for mac
<ofan> huntxu: thepiratebay.org
<huntxu> ofan: 那些公式啥鬼玩意的都能兼容不？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent ... (@ thepiratebay.se *FROM* thepiratebay.org)
<ofan> 直接搜
<halfrmb> http://www.0daydown.com/
<^k^> halfrmb: ⇪ 0DayDown | 0天与您关注资讯
<ofan> huntxu: macx.cn也有下载
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【苹果网】苹果笔记本,Mac,iPhone 6,iPad,MacBook Pro,Mac论坛,Mac软件,Mac游戏-MacX - (@ macx.cn)
<ofan> huntxu: 其实用google docs就能解决，不过国内访问无力
<huntxu> ofan: 其实就给她试试就行，因为不确定
<huntxu> ofan: 确定之后应该还是会买的
<halfrmb> http://www.0daydown.com/05/179798.html
<^k^> halfrmb: ⇪ Office 2011 14.4.1 + Set for MS Office v1.2 and Templates Bundle (Mac OS X) | 下载,百度云网盘,破解,Crack,注册,KeyGen,已付费,安装
<huntxu> 因为身边没人用过office for mac所以不确定
<ofan> huntxu: 一模一样的
<ofan> 其实我用的win 8.1
<ofan> 用的还是libreoffice
<huntxu> ofan: 好吧哈哈
<ofan> mac最近几年的质量不行
<kome-T-1> huntxu: 价钱多少? office for mac home and business 2011  35640日元, 折合人民币 2k
<ofan> http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/21/stackoverflow-update-560m-pageviews-a-month-25-servers-and-i.html
<huntxu> ofan: 国内商务类的，就只有office了
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ StackOverflow Update: 560M Pageviews a Month, 25 Servers, and It's All About Performance - High Scalability -
<kome-T-1> huntxu: 买, 实在是太贵了. 还是直接用吧.
<huntxu> ofan: 本来她已经打算装windows的了，可是去电脑城也是给忽悠。。。
<huntxu> home & student 比 home & business 差1000块，就少个outlook？
<kome-T-1> huntxu: 好像是
<halfrmb> huntxu: 没事，旅人多被忽悠几次就懂事了
<huntxu> http://www.microsoft.com/china/office/mac/buy
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 购买 Office for Mac | Office For Mac
<huntxu> kome-T-1: 不贵吧，这个价钱还ok
<kome-T-1> huntxu: http://www.microsoftstore.com.cn/%E7%B1%BB%E5%88%AB/Office/Office-%E5%AE%B6%E5%BA%AD%E5%92%8C%E5%AD%A6%E7%94%9F%E7%89%88-2013/p/0105-00000  恩, 699
<^k^> kome-T-1: ⇪ Office 家庭和学生版 2013||微软中国官方商城
<huntxu> kome-T-1: 难道outlook值1000块 =.=
<kome-T-1> huntxu: 可能... 吧...
<huntxu> kome-T-1: 哦，使用说明里好像写了不能商业使用
<kome-T-1> huntxu: 在中国, 这句话形同虚设
<huntxu> kome-T-1: http://store.apple.com/us/question/answers/readonly/what-is-the-difference-between-office-2011-home-and-student-and-office-2011-home-and-bussiness/Q2TFJX2TJJHA42JCH
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ What is the difference between Office 2011 Home and Student and Office 2011 Home and Bussiness? - Apple Store (U.S.)
<kome-T-1> huntxu: 官网是2013
<huntxu> kome-T-1: 蛤蛤蛤，没办法
<huntxu> 其实应该在appstore买还是在微软买 =.=
<kome-T-1> huntxu: 微软呀
<huntxu> kome-T-1: 先下个盗版的让她试用下行不行再说
<huntxu> 1k6还是蛮贵的。。。
<huntxu> 等下不行就晕了
<huntxu> 额，装盗版需要越狱什么鬼的么，没用过mac =.=
<ofan> huntxu: 不用
<ofan> office替换个文件就行
<ofan> 大多都是patch过的，最多弄个keygen
<ofan> 自带keygen
<huntxu> ofan: 哪里下载的靠谱点
<ofan> huntxu: thepiratebay.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent ... (@ thepiratebay.se *FROM* thepiratebay.org)
<huntxu> ofan: http://down.tech.sina.com.cn/content/51623.html 比如说这个居然也有
<huntxu> ofan: 考虑下国内的网络行不
<ofan> huntxu: bt啊
<halfrmb> http://www.0daydown.com/05/179798.html
<halfrmb> 度娘盘还不满意？
<ofan> huntxu: 不过最好装个中文版
<ofan> 英文的处理中文麻烦点
<halfrmb> 0day的信得过吧
<^k^> halfrmb: ⇪ Office 2011 14.4.1 + Set for MS Office v1.2 and Templates Bundle (Mac OS X) | 下载,百度云网盘,破解,Crack,注册,KeyGen,已付费,安装
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 【Microsoft Office for Mac 2011 14.4.3更新 下载】_Office_微软下载专区_软件下载_新浪科技_新浪网
<huntxu> halfrmb: 带各种crack你让一个不会的人怎么搞
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 【Microsoft Office for Mac 2011 14.4.3更新 下载】_Office_微软下载专区_软件下载_新浪科技_新浪网
<halfrmb> huntxu: 那就花钱买呗
<ofan> huntxu: 是不是帮妹子搞？
<huntxu> halfrmb: 不确定能不能用怎敢花钱
<huntxu> ofan: 朋友，不是我妹子
<halfrmb> huntxu: 老司机，我qq不会装，帮我
<ofan> huntxu: 就下个试试呗
<huntxu> ofan: http://www.macx.cn/ 这里的行不
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 【苹果网】苹果笔记本,Mac,iPhone 6,iPad,MacBook Pro,Mac论坛,Mac软件,Mac游戏-MacX -
<ofan> mac的破解都简单的很
<ofan> 一般都不用keygen,直接拖拽安装
<huntxu> 嗷
<huntxu> halfrmb: 你要用360，就好了
<ofan> 不过建议装个防火墙
<halfrmb> huntxu: 不行啊，人家说360逼格太低，装了要被鄙视的
<huntxu> ofan: 家用电脑需要防火墙干嘛？怕那些软件乱来？
<ofan> 推荐little snitch，这个是要钱的
<huntxu> halfrmb: 那就QQ电脑管家
<ofan> huntxu: 有些破解要限制联网
<huntxu> ofan: soga
<ofan> huntxu: 而且mac后台服务很多
<halfcny> huntxu: 我要装qq，不要装qq管家啦
<huntxu> ofan: 我不去帮忙弄啊，就给地址让她去下就行
<ofan> 装了保险，反正我是得装
<huntxu> halfcny: 没有管家怎么会有QQ
<halfcny> huntxu: 我不知道啦，反正别人都装的qq
<huntxu> halfcny: 拿到逼着他们别用
 * huntxu lunch
<halfcny> huntxu: 那是深井冰呢，IM软件体验做得最好的就是qq了
<halfcny> facebook那翔一般的体验除了装逼还能干嘛
<halfcny> 前段时间国服开剑灵，我帮鬼佬开qq会员，鬼佬用了qq国际版之后都说好
<ofan> halfcny: 因为国际版没广告
<ofan> 我都用国际版
<halfcny> ofan: 拉倒把，中文版可以选择去处广告，国际版一启动就有个广告
<huntxu> 中文版可以去广告？
<huntxu> 怎么弄
<ofan> halfcny: 会员吧
<ofan> 金牌蓝钻花岗岩会员
<halfcny> huntxu: 1买会员钻，2用不靠谱的破解版
<fangpeishi> huntxu: 之前好像有各种插件，不知道现在是不是被封杀了
<ofan> halfcny: 那个弹出的不是广告
<ofan> 只是个新闻聚合
<halfcny> huntxu: 国际版启动时打开的窗口怎么屏蔽你跟我说说
<RainFlying> huntxu: ofan: 办公老实点装个 Windows 用 Windows Office， Mac Office 会坑爹。
<ofan> 宣传腾讯新闻的
<huntxu> halfcny: 没用过国际版
<ofan> RainFlying: mac office还不错
<huntxu> 现在只用手机QQ
<halfcny> huntxu: 哦，看错了
<huntxu> RainFlying: 好吧
<halfcny> ofan: 国际版启动时打开的窗口怎么屏蔽你跟我说说
<ofan> 就是跟mac整体不是很搭配，快捷键不太兼容
<halfcny> huntxu: 手机qq似乎确实没广告？
<yunfan> huntxu: 不知道wps有没有for mac
<fangpeishi> halfcny: 手机qq里面一堆广告推广，烦得很。。
<ofan> halfcny: qq自己屏蔽不了
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=91725
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 铂程斋--日本女高中生忍者魂上身 穿著制服后空翻
<yunfan> 这个又意思
<halfcny> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40421
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 海盗湾被众多ISP封杀后流量翻一番
<halfcny> 我大天朝表示piratebay直连毫无压力
<kome-T-1> khuntxu:
<kome-T-1> ...
<kome-T-1> typo
<imtxc_> 壕们好啊
<imtxc_> eexp: ee， 我的贷款还没转到我账上么
<halfcny> imtxc_: 妹子壕午安
<imtxc_> 啊？ 这是谁
<imtxc_> 哦，还是牛牛啊
<halfcny> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3179883171
<^k^> halfcny: ⇪ 男人看小马，大家已经知道了……但腐女看TF_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<adam8157> halfcny: 牛牛
<imtxc_> 色大象呢
<imtxc_> adam8157: 当当当当
<adam8157> imtxc_: 乖
<ofan> 大象~~大象~~
<halfcny> 铛铛铛
<kome-T-1> wangli: 搞定efi了?
<adam8157> kome-T-1: ...... cc imtxc_
<kome-T-1> ofan: 边儿呆着去.  cc  imtxc
<wangli> kome-T-1, )-!
<imtxc_> ofan: 摸摸
<wangli> kome-T-1, 没呢
<kome-T-1> wangli: .. .. ..
<adam8157> halfcny: 求L1啊
<kome-T-1> wangli: hp也不行?
<wangli> kome-T-1, 有更urgent的事情在手里
<kome-T-1> wangli: 哦, 这么忙?
<wangli> kome-T-1, 关键是安装不上
<imtxc_> whois kome-T-1
<kome-T-1> wangli: hp那个也不行?
<imtxc_> whois wangli
<imtxc_> on
<imtxc_> onlylove: 最近发生了什么
<wangli> kome-T-1, 可能是我miss了什么步骤
<kome-T-1> 求内推
<onlylove> imtxc_: 这个月迟到13小时
<kome-T-1> wangli: 可能吧?
<kome-T-1> wangli: 估计还是看你的efi setup screen有啥可以设置的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 求推荐不打卡的工作
<imtxc_> onlylove: 额，你还需要打卡？
<onlylove> imtxc_: TMD堵车这种事我也得忍着？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 堵车了算谁的，算我没按时上班咯
<halfcny> onlylove: 你要知道，上班不打卡的地方，下班也不会打卡
<imtxc_> 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc_: 还有，上班必须9小时才算不早退？
<kome-T-1> halfcny: 就算上班打卡了, 下班也不一定可以按时...
 * kome-T-1 ToT
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 不按时打算早退
<imtxc_> 额
<halfcny> kome-T-1: 不按时通常有加班费
<wangli> kome-T-1, 不知道呀，我现在手里mm的东西在最urgent
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 我们说的不按时, 是说下班晚...
<kome-T-1> wangli: 恩.
<kome-T-1> wangli: 乖
<onlylove> halfcny: 那样最好，我在vmware onsite那阵子虽然经常加班，比现在受这气强
<wangli> kome-T-1, 估计efi的bug要压到下2周
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 不差那点时间
<kome-T-1> wangli: 恩.
<wangli> kome-T-1, 对了，qiao有事情要跟你说
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 还是需要的
<kome-T-1> qiao: 啥事? 私聊?
 * kome-T-1 <- 这个名字源于我笔记本上面的标签
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 至少没堵车迟到这种恶心事情
<wangli> kome-T-1, 他睡着了，等醒来会告诉你的
<kome-T-1> wangli: 好.
<halfcny> onlylove: 你看阿蛋，1点上班5点下班
<kome-T-1> wangli: 他找到男朋友了? lol~
<wangli> kome-T-1, 大明五洲  你还记得不
<kome-T-1> wangli: 记得
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 不要打扰global senior engineer休息
<wangli> kome-T-1, 我知道和这个有关
<kome-T-1> wangli: 我去!!!
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 首席的title是啥来着
<wangli> onlylove, S-director
<onlylove> imtxc_: halfcny kome-T-1，总之，我不喜欢没规矩的地方，但是更讨厌规矩多的地方
<imtxc_> qiao: 首席早
<kome-T-1> wangli: chief engineer
<imtxc_> onlylove: kome-T-1 是谁啊
<imtxc_> 不会是色大象吧
<wangli> kome-T-1, 是linus小号
<onlylove> imtxc_: 嗯，
<wangli> imtxc, as above
<imtxc_> 哦哦
<imtxc_> 有啥好玩的游戏推荐
<imtxc_> 周末热得没法出门，好无聊啊
<onlylove> halfcny: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3178819275
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中巴两国元首共同启动百度巴西葡语搜索引擎_吧主专区吧_百度贴吧
<NoIE> imtxc_: 说说您喜欢的游戏类型。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 湿度太大才是问题
<halfcny> imtxc_: 冲绳奴隶岛，your majesty
<qingfeng_> NoIE: diablo3
<imtxc_> NoIE: 打发时间的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 蜘蛛纸牌
<onlylove> imtxc_: 扫雷
<imtxc_> NoIE: 极品飞车那种就很好
<onlylove> imtxc_: 俄罗斯方块
<NoIE> imtxc_: 使命召唤。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 贪吃蛇
<imtxc_> …………
<wangli> kome-T-1, qiao 起来了
<halfcny> imtxc_: 冲绳奴隶岛，对每个男人都强烈推荐
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我有出掉 D7K 买黑卡3的想法
<kome-T-1> qiao: liwan说你有事跟我说?
<NoIE> imtxc_: 个人意见，车枪球都是打发时间的。
<qiao> kome-T-1: 你丫又换ID
<kome-T-1> qiao: 我每天手动输入id
<imtxc_> kome-T-1: 你丫又还ID
<onlylove> imtxc_: 随你
<halfcny> qiao: 拜首席
<kome-T-1> qiao: 一般是, 看到什么字符串, 就用上去
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不爽再换回来
<imtxc_> onlylove: 。。。
<qiao> kome-T-1: 他不都告诉你了么。。大明五州
<kome-T-1> qiao: 干嘛的?
<onlylove> halfcny: 要用global senior direct engneer来称呼首席
<qiao> kome-T-1: 在招人，有研发+测试 经验的。。
<onlylove> halfcny: 额，拼错了单词，别介意
<kome-T-1> qiao: link?
<qiao> wangli: ^^
<jiero> imtxc干嘛 黑卡3啊。
<imtxc_> jiero: 便携啊
<qiao> kome-T-1: 没有link
<halfcny> qiao: 要招人投资伐，给我个闲职混混
<kome-T-1> jiero: 黑卡3贵.
<imtxc_> jiero: 能装兜兜里面
<qiao> kome-T-1: 就是吃饭时看到。。
<kome-T-1> qiao: 没link你说个jb
<wangli> qiao, kome-T-1 赞
<adam_magic_pack> halfcny: 求L1啊
<halfcny> adam_magic_pack: 写信给美国国土局找个律师啊，问我又没用
<kome-T-1> wangli: qiao: 大明五洲就是个外包呀
<qiao> halfcny: 。。同求闲职。。
<kome-T-1> wangli: qiao: 不过是体制内外包而已
<qiao> imtxc_: 早～
<kome-T-1> wangli: qiao: 建行的网盾.
<halfcny> halfcny: 即使不考公司，这种事情出点钱也能搞定
<wangli> kome-T-1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7834223/
<wangli> kome-T-1, 有link
<adam_magic_pack> 我求忙职.....
<kome-T-1> wangli: 别闹
<kome-T-1> wangli: 一看就知道胡写的
<kome-T-1> wangli: 而且是你写的
 * halfcny 问道于盲
<wangli> kome-T-1, 我什么都不知道
<kome-T-1> wangli: ...
<halfcny> 大明五洲，这公司名字如此牛逼，有龙脉否？
<kome-T-1> 大明五洲, 我搞不来, 人家要activityX经验的估计
<kome-T-1> <imtxc_> onlylove: 我有出掉 D7K 买黑卡3的想法  别呀
<jiero> imtxc x100啊
<jiero> imtxc 富士 x100 啊
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: 别出掉, 直接送我就行
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: gm1  这个跟黑卡3一样大
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: http://pn.zdmimg.com/201401/03/52c6213bbd781.jpg_v6.jpg
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 哦，建行比工行好很多，建行在linux下的firefox也能用，但是有个问题就是，支付要盾，这个没法
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 那看来大明五洲还不错了?
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 起码人家支持了非ie了
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 工行所谓的 支持firefox，就是支持esr，然后还是windows only
<imtxc_> ........
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: 不错吧?
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 我就是因为这个，舍不得消掉那个建行卡的
<imtxc_> kome-T-1: 不错你妹
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 你可以投大明五洲呀
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: 怎么了?
<adam_magic_pack> 招商手机支付
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 每次工行网银支付，都蛋疼的开IE
<wangli> kome-T-1, 别黑人家大明五洲，你们几个工资加起来不一定有人家半年的多
<kome-T-1> wangli: 那是肯定的. 我没黑呀
<wangli> imtxc, onlylove as above
<imtxc_> kome-T-1: 上面的那个是啥  x100？
<jiero> 还是没新版
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 我记得前些日子有人和我说工行没外包，都懒得说了，没外包的还不如人外包的
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: 上面的是gm1
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 而且我记得工行的盾，分好几种
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 工行现在是没给外包
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 之前呢
<jiero> imtxc GM1 新啊，挺好，反正你不在意钱。
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 我从不用盾
<kome-T-1> 都快捷支付
<jiero> imtxc 可以换镜头
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 我等信用卡批下来……
<imtxc_> jiero: 马蛋
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 以前我用工行借记卡, 也是快捷支付呀
<imtxc_> jiero: 马蛋， cc kome-T-1
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: gm1比黑卡m3便宜.
<imtxc_> jiero: x100 更贵， cc  kome-T-1
<jiero> imtxc GM1 确实比 RX100 好。
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 工行自己有个小额支付，不过银行那边说都是快捷支付
 * hamo 困
<imtxc_> momo hamo
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 好像就是一个东西?
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 我看不懂那个，叫e支付还是啥的，手机验证的
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 反正一次只能一千.
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 500
<kome-T-1> onlylove: ... 可能又变了... 我之前用的, 1k
 * hamo 抱抱 imtxc_ 
<piggybox> kome-T-1: gm1比rx100大，你要算镜头长度
 * hamo 困
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 我觉得是以后变的，我刚用那阵子500
<kome-T-1> piggybox: 恩, 是的.
<imtxc_> 对啊
<kome-T-1> piggybox: 也可以不带镜头.
<imtxc_> 厚度也是问题
<kome-T-1> piggybox: 直接拍.
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你别买了，直接手机了
<imtxc_> 。。。
<kome-T-1> piggybox: 不能出片就是了.
<onlylove> imtxc_: 需要的时候单反
<hamo> imtxc_: 黑卡1
<kome-T-1> hamo: gm1
<hamo> imtxc_: 性价比不错
<imtxc_> onlylove: 孤正有此意
<kome-T-1> hamo: gm1赞.
<imtxc_> onlylove: 买个拍照强点的手机估计也行
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: 理光 GR?
<onlylove> imtxc_: 微软撸妹欢迎你
<imtxc_> kome-T-1: 太大
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: gr还行了
<imtxc_> onlylove: 最近好几次了，需要拍照的时候，单反都不在手边
<onlylove> imtxc_: 920夜拍不错的，据说是因为快门时间长
<kome-T-1> imtxc_: 你需要拍照而单反不在手边的时候, 你也没有裤兜
<piggybox> imtxc_: 所以还是便携的好
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 其实他适合google glass
<hamo> imtxc_: 腻害
<imtxc_> kome-T-1: 。。。
<onlylove> kome-T-1: 就是不知道那个多少分辨率的摄像头
<imtxc_> kome-T-1: 那时候裤子也在床边啊
<imtxc_> hamo: 啥？
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 好像不怎么样?
<onlylove> imtxc_: kome-T-1我好像看懂了……
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 乖~
 * onlylove 拜新版冠希 imtxc_
<imtxc_> 没作品呢，没啥值得拜的
<kome-T-1> onlylove: 没流出呢, 没啥值得拜的~
<hamo> 小米发布会有点吊啊
<kome-T-1> hamo: 然后你买不买?
<imtxc> hamo: 然后有没有发布双卡双待的
<hamo> kome-T-1: 不买，买不起
<hamo> imtxc: 据说是发布小米4
<kome-T-1> hamo: ... ... 土豪别装
<imtxc> 你们这些土豪们
<hamo> kome-T-1: 擦，你又换名字
<halfcny> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<hamo> kome-T-1: 看到realname root你就暴露了
<kome-T-1> hamo: 我今天输入nick的时候, 看到了这个字符串
<jiero> kome-T-1:  .
<kome-T-1> hamo: 我看到什么字符串就用什么
<kome-T-1> jiero: . . .
 * jiero 盯 kome-T-1
<imtxc> hamo: 今天貌似是强招行四件套餐具的最后机会了？
<jiero> imtxc 那是什么。
<onlylove> jiero: 你能把他盯回原形？
<imtxc> 等会儿一定要抢到
<jiero> onlylove:  不能。
<jiero> imtxc 招商银行好讨厌。
<hamo> imtxc: 这是啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 之前花钱买额度了不是么，我得抢到这个礼品止损
<hamo> imtxc: 腻害
<imtxc> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3166596174
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【现金分期周年庆】只要你敢分，我就敢送！_小招e栈吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> 哦哦，还有机会
<adam_magic_pack> "13:48  * jiero 盯 kome-T-1" 哈哈哈哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 怎么抢
 * hamo 你们好腻害
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  。。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这个其实得买啊，得现金分期过才行
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你真是闲的
<jiero> hamo:  摸摸
 * jiero 抱抱 hamo
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我之前花了 57 把额度弄满了嘛，这不拿到这货还能止损
 * hamo momo jiero 
<kome-T-1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40410
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 小米手机被指悄悄连接北京服务器
<imtxc> 不要黑小米啊
<imtxc> 小米rom很好用
 * hamo 腻害
<imtxc> 也就时不时的清空一下数据
 * hamo 困
<imtxc> hamo: 大家摸了你好多下了，你还困
 * hamo 困
 * hamo 中信i白金换芯片了
<jiero> hamo: 困吧，找个大妈抱着你睡。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 没节操了
<imtxc> 哦，小招也出了个单芯片 cc adam_magic_pack
<kome-T-1> http://www.ima-mobile.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=39178
<^k^> kome-T-1: ⇪ IMA 流動資訊站 • 檢視主題 - 測試: 紅米 Note "國際版" , 下集大結局! zz: Kenny Li
<hamo> http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/sgs/index.html
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 招商银行三国杀联名信用卡- 善谋者 得天下
<imtxc> 叫个啥，三国杀卡
 * hamo 有点吊啊
<onlylove> imtxc:没黑小米，牛牛说她之前试过
<imtxc> 恩啊
<onlylove> imtxc:而且小米费电
<imtxc> onlylove: P
<onlylove> imtxc:哦不对，是CM费电
<jiero> onlylove:  国产应用费电
<jiero> onlylove: 不断推送
<imtxc> onlylove: 这么跟你说吧，我的三星 i9100,之前不管刷任何rom ，电池只能待机4h，刷了miui之后，待机10小时没压力
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: IC卡哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 表示待机两周……
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: i白金换芯片了????
<onlylove> imtxc: 不理解你那4H和10H啥情况
 * jiero 表示待机1周
<imtxc> onlylove: 手机太老
<jiero> 不可能
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 对啊，从9月开始，所以银联卡全部加芯片
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，电池不行了
<imtxc> 恩
<adam_magic_pack> http://cards.ecitic.com/gonggao/news_140709_2.shtml
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 关于中信银联磁条信用卡升级为IC信用卡的公告
<kome-T-1> 5s待机一个白天, 晚上还有15%左右
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: yea! 到时候推荐我吧
<onlylove> hamo: POIE的还是EMV
<imtxc> 当然不是 EMV
<hamo> onlylove: PBOC
<hamo> http://cards.ecitic.com/gonggao/news_140709_2.shtml
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 手速真快
<ofan> kome-T-1: ipad省电
<imtxc> 那到时候需要换一张么
<kome-T-1> ofan: 恩, 有钱了, 考虑买一个
<hamo> imtxc: 不用，旧的一样用，换卡了就自动换了
<kome-T-1> ofan: 看pdf用.
<imtxc> 哦，那就好
<ofan> 3天没开，还剩70%多
<kome-T-1> ofan: 没开...
<kome-T-1> ofan: ... ...
<ofan> kome-T-1: 没解锁
<onlylove> hamo: 我对加密了解不多，你知道哪个加密更好么，论说技术上国外好，但是……
<onlylove> hamo: 从银行看，国内加密比国外用的多的多
<ofan> aes-256-cbc
<hamo> onlylove: 你说国密算法？
<onlylove> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> onlylove: 你在什么地方用啊？
<onlylove> hamo: 国密当然只能在国内用，只是单纯比较算法
<yunfan> imtxc: 磨叽侠帮我
<onlylove> hamo: 不是ppc和x86的差别那么大吧
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 难道又是 iptables ?
<hamo> onlylove: 国密实际上是3个算法，对称和非对称的都有
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是 帮我hook几款7.9寸的平板
<imtxc> yunfan: ipadmini2
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: PBOC1.0可以不用理会了
<yunfan> arm/intel都可以 只要续航大于6小时就好
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 啥？
<imtxc> yunfan: mini2 怎么了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我有mini2 除了看书好 没啥好的
<yunfan> imtxc: 带通话的板子更好 记住啊
<onlylove> hamo: 我不喜欢闪付拍卡，那个和公交卡打架
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 1.0是自主, 2.0 3.0都和EMV一样 不是么
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack, hamo 哦，这新的卡片是单芯片还是混合的
<imtxc> yunfan: 好
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 某些gaoji城市可以用闪付坐公交呢
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 帝都都不成
<yunfan> 什么闪付? onlylove
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 混合, 然后国内不让降级
<imtxc> 不是说不允许降级刷了么，那混合有啥意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 芯片银联卡，会有个qpass
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 出国
<imtxc> ………………
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是个RFID
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 以及pos不支持芯片的情况
<yunfan> 额 我这里公交卡都买不到
<yunfan> 貌似也只能去当地银行办银行卡来刷公交了
<imtxc> 好吧
<yunfan> 但是我懒得去开户
<onlylove> yunfan: 就和帝都公交卡的那种，两张叠一起刷会报错
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵
<imtxc> yunfan: 好屌，每天拿着银行卡刷
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 好屌，每天拿着银行卡刷
<imtxc> 以后丢个公交卡还TM得去排队挂失了？
<yunfan> imtxc: 其实我感兴趣的是她如何扣钱 是当时扣 还是刷的时候弄个token 到了公交总公司再结账
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我这不是没办么
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • T400笔记本ATI3470显卡安装14.04显卡驱动fglrx重启黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462205 本人借鉴下面帖子的内容，安装fglrx重启之后直接黑屏啊，别说双显卡切换了。请教如何能好好地驱动显卡呢？ poloshiao 写道: Quote: 对于不同版本的ubuntu 和intel显卡 版本 这2个文件
<^k^>  ─> 应该去哪里找！ 如果你是使用 Ubuntu 13.10 / 14.04 以後的版本 前面的內容 可能需要修正了 Ubuntu 13.10/14.04 開始 對於雙顯卡 已經有很 …
<hamo> imtxc: 可以去办工行的闪酷卡
<yunfan> 本地电瓶车太猖獗了 公交卡基本绝迹
<hamo> imtxc: 那个只有qpass
<imtxc> yunfan: 不管怎么刷，也没有当时扣钱的
<hamo> imtxc: 丢了也不给挂失
<imtxc> hamo: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 电子现金不是当时扣钱是啥.....
<onlylove> yunfan: http://jingyan.baidu.com/album/25648fc1df3ec29191fd000d.html
<yunfan> imtxc: 但是据说有的公交车上配3G 貌似是联回中心去结账的
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 银联闪付业务QuickPass怎么用_实体店购物_百度经验
<imtxc> 额，还没玩过qpass
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 电子现金是离线交易
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 它怎么当时扣钱
<yunfan> hamo: 怎么说
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 他怎么连银行
<hamo> yunfan: 就是类似公交卡啦...
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 不连银行
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 肯定有延迟就是了
<yunfan> hamo: 我都不知道公交卡究竟是怎么支付
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 不连银行, 除非特殊情况转联机
<onlylove> yunfan: http://bbs.51credit.com/thread-1159038-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ quickpass使用心得！ - 用卡心得 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不联机的我信不过
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 信不过别用就是了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你少存点儿不就得了
<hamo> yunfan: 北京的公交卡是好卡当时就可以退，坏卡7个工作日，就是因为好卡能读出金额，坏卡的话，就需要等7个工作日等所有交易回传中心才能知道剩多少钱
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 你口袋里的现金也不联机不是?
<yunfan> onlylove: 我喜欢这种 破解出来你可以复制卡 呵呵
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那不一样
<hamo> yunfan: 想破解芯片卡？首先你要破解RSA或者SM3
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 那个电子钱包所有的都和现金一样, 所以说是电子现金
<imtxc> 我还没有一张带qpass的信用卡
<onlylove> hamo: 关于RSA，去搜王小云，那个太BT
<yunfan> hamo: 那其实是刷卡的时候刷出一笔像信用卡那样的账单 并且在卡里已经扣过钱了  然后到了公交总公司 把账单合并到中心数据库里
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我有一张, 招商IC金
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 信用卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 王晓云不是搞md5碰撞么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 窝也没有
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 小
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我
<onlylove> yunfan: 她是数学教授……搞加密的，
<yunfan> hamo: 你平时不看新闻吧 rsa有个随机数问题
<yunfan> 是被nsa刻意弄进去的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: ......
<onlylove> yunfan: md5那个是成名
<onlylove> yunfan: 成名作
<imtxc> yunfan 咋不感谢我帮你扳回来
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就记得她这个成果 后续不知道 你们山东的肯定关注  你看阿蛋连名字都要纠正
<halfcny> yunfan: 阿蛋名字叫什么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就知道她是山大教授，哪里人不清楚
<yunfan> imtxc: 扳什么？ jj么
<onlylove> yunfan: 山大很多外地教授的
<yunfan> onlylove: 应该是山东的 要不然阿蛋干嘛这么在乎
<hamo> 现在王是清华的了
<yunfan> imtxc: 看明白了 不能感谢你 要感谢你 我就成了心怀报复的人了
<halfcny> yunfan: 王不是那个写中国应该被西方殖民，然后被土共关进去的卖国贼么，前几年还拿了炸药和平奖
<imtxc> lol
<hamo> halfcny: 看过王的男人么？
<yunfan> halfcny: 你说的哪个？
<imtxc> halfcny: æ³¢
<imtxc> cc yunfan
<imtxc> 咦，不对，乱了
<yunfan> imtxc: 但小波没拿过和平奖
<kome-T-1> 刘
<halfcny> yunfan: 文学奖？
<yunfan> 她想说的应该是刘晓波吧  业务不熟啊 啪啪姨
<halfcny> yunfan: 吐槽啊，不要见怪
<yunfan> cny = 处女姨？
 * casparant 开门，查水表
<halfcny> yunfan: 0.5CNY
<halfcny> =五毛
<imtxc> 膜拜 casparant 壕
<hamo> 某五毛在电脑面前连续坚守三天三夜，终于倒下了昏迷不醒。被送往医院，经过多项检查，身体指标一切正常。专家来会诊，百思不得其解。小护士在旁边小声说：也许就是体质问题。五毛瞬间坐起深沉的说：绝对不是体制问题…
<casparant> 啊？哪里有壕？
<zouyi> 哦小波啊，得诺贝尔奖那个？
<mugebjgd> hamo, 好段子
<yunfan> 晓波用嘴巴卖国  结果关进去
<kome-T-1> casparant: 恭喜.
<hamo> yunfan: 是，用行动卖国的基本都出国享清福了
<yunfan> 有的人直接签条约卖国 还不是p事没有 还有大批礼赞
<fiftycent> hamo: 那是
<casparant> kome-T-1: 喜从何来
<fiftycent> yunfan: 这很好玩啊
<hamo> casparant: 你有喜了？
<yunfan> hamo: 何况 香港 澳门确实被老外治理得很好嘛
<imtxc> casparant: 恭喜
<iMadper> casparant: 就是, 那个, 是吧
<yunfan> 就连东北 都有人说日本人留下的这个好 那个好的
<fiftycent> yunfan: 这个我同意，土共黑点没得洗
<huntxu> yunfan: 东北这个好那个好也确实有啊
<yunfan> fiftycent: 你们一年又几天假期啊?
<zouyi> 啊啊啊啊啊啊，无聊
<huntxu> hamo: yooooooooo
<fiftycent> yunfan: 壕发我工资啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 比如说日本人留的电车 修的房子 我就听东北人说很好
<huntxu> hamo: 早知道，yoooo这个也能开公司，就该早注册专利
<yunfan> 要是东北让日本人再治理到现在 肯定不是目前这样子
<fiftycent> hamo: homooooooooooooooooooo
<huntxu> yunfan: 桥梁，铁路
<hamo> fiftycent: ...
<imtxc> 壕们给推荐个卡片机吧
<fiftycent> yunfan: 其实我是精神日本人啊，然则日本作死的地方太多了
<hamo> imtxc: 说了黑卡1啊
<hamo> fiftycent: 精神上日本人？
<yunfan> huntxu: 要是治理不好 还不如卖给外国治理 老百姓也好 土共还发笔财 还多了个发达国家的邻国
 * hamo 要学会断句...
<imtxc> hamo: 没得卖啊
<yunfan> 现在是自己治理不好 还不准卖给别人来治理 占着茅坑不拉屎
<hamo> imtxc: 有
<yunfan> fiftycent: 你是日本阿姨
<hamo> http://www.amazon.cn/Sony-%E7%B4%A2%E5%B0%BC-DSC-RX100-%E9%BB%91%E5%8D%A1%E2%84%A2%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81%E7%9B%B8%E6%9C%BA/dp/B008J9GB8Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406010118&sr=8-1&keywords=%E9%BB%91%E5%8D%A1
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ Sony 索尼-Sony 索尼 DSC-RX100 黑卡™数码相机-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40422
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 玉兔号仍然在工作
<iMadper> hamo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan> fiftycent: 我有个老乡跟你背景差不多 也在日混过几年 上海宁
<zouyi> 还精神上日本人。真没志气，我就一直想真上日本人，波多野结衣很不错的。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要那么说，山东留给德国更好
<yunfan> 最近没怎么上来
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 不过山东现在制造业本来就还行 要是留给德国人 那当然更好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要知道，济南站老站，拆的时候费多大力气么
<huntxu> yunfan: 更多是民族认同而已
<yunfan> 金士顿说不定能卖到全球去
<onlylove> yunfan: 济南老车站拆的时候，据说石料，钢筋，都是上好的
<yunfan> huntxu: 美国人许多都来自欧洲 他们也认同这个族 那个族 不影响人家在美国享受啊
<imtxc> 黑卡1和11, 好像除了wifi nfc 没有什么区别？ hamo
<huntxu> yunfan: 200年有毛线民族的说法啊
<adam_magic_pack> casparant: 拜壕
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在中国更多的是偷工减料坑自己
<hamo> imtxc: 对啊，所以买黑卡1
<onlylove> huntxu: 早有了
<iMadper> casparant: 渡我
<imtxc> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * casparant 挠头
<yunfan> huntxu: 人家移民又不是200年前统一移一次 后面就不移了
<onlylove> huntxu: 蛮夷，九黎
 * casparant 发生了什么
<yunfan> huntxu: 爱尔兰大饥荒的时候 大批人跑去美国啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 问题是人家原来在那里的不会觉得这是我的地盘，你是新来的
<iMadper> casparant: 人生赢家嘛.
<iMadper> casparant: 大家都羡慕你
<huntxu> yunfan: 而是觉得这里我也是刚来，不如我们就一起吧
<casparant> iMadper: 赢啥了？
<yunfan> huntxu: 怎么没有  你忽略了印第安人而已
<adam_magic_pack> casparant: 人生淫家
<huntxu> yunfan: 印第安人何在。。。
<jiero> hamo:  黑卡1 + 适马 DP2 就强过你的现在组合了不是。
<yunfan> 何况 爱尔兰裔跟德裔也冲突过
<yunfan> 美国差点就说德语了 可惜啊
<imtxc> hamo: 你现在是什么组合
<iMadper> casparant: 1. 逃离北上广,  2. 有漂亮妹子,   3. 有钱, 工资高
<fiftycent> casparant: 拜淫生赢家
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 错了
<yunfan> huntxu: 现在还是有的
<jiero> 是 imt
<jiero> 是对 imtxc 说
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: 出来拜人生赢家 casparant
 * jiero 抱抱 hamo
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40423
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果押注大屏iPhone手机
<imtxc> casparant: 膜拜人生赢家
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<yunfan> 其实我最不爽的就是 当初美国人来美国的时候 没有移民官和语言测试  现在我们去 就要测这个 测那个的
 * onlylove 拜人生赢家 casparant
<iMadper> jiero: hamo 有个规矩, 抱了他就得一辈子对他负责了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 初代美国人又没你现在过得好
<onlylove> yunfan: 美国人来中国吧……
<jiero> iMadper:  我负责吐槽他
<iMadper> jiero: 赞.
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不能这样比 这前后几百年 当然不可能比我过得好
<hamo> casparant: 妹子照片发来
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [十万火急]ubuntu14.04如何降级xorg并防止再升级？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462208 安装好14.04后，安装AMD官方闭源显卡驱动，重启成功。然而，一个sudo apt-get upgarde之后，就出现low graphics字样。查看了官方，显示驱动最多支持xrog1.3，但我的却是1.51，如何降级问1.3或
<^k^>  ─> 者以下的版本？兄弟我现在完全进不了界面，求助攻啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 u字ti — 2014-07-22 14:22
<jiero> casparant: 妹子照片发来
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 古代皇帝还未必有现代人过得好呢 比如卫生方面
 * casparant 我擦
 * casparant 什么情况
<imtxc> casparant: 照片发来吧
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 现在如果有个新大陆, 你去么?
 * casparant 贵圈好吓人……
<yunfan> 没有抽水马桶  没有沐浴乳 洗发露
<adam_magic_pack> casparant: 发来
<iMadper> casparant: lol~
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 去 只要像当初那样给土地
<onlylove> yunfan: 从安全方面讲，沐浴乳不是太安全
 * iMadper 貌似掀起了一股黑 casparant 的狂潮
 * onlylove <-不明真相围观群众
 * adam_magic_pack <- 明真相围观群众
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是说享受方面
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你要给我介绍新大陆？
<onlylove> yunfan: 反而是皂比沐浴乳安全
 * casparant <---这特么才是不明真相好么
<yunfan> onlylove: 抽烟喝酒都不健康 还不是照样许多人以此为享受
 * iMadper 开会
 * hamo 哎，你们这群人啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要那么说我没办法了
<adam_magic_pack> casparant: 求逃离北上广, 求妹子, 求有钱
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 求科普
<yunfan> onlylove: 事实如此嘛
<onlylove> casparant: 求逃离北上广, 求妹子, 求有钱
<imtxc> casparant: 求有钱妹子
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你只能出国了
<onlylove> yunfan: 沐浴乳是对皮肤有毒害
<yunfan> 没有别的路可选
 * casparant 欢迎来杭州
<yunfan> onlylove: 我管他那么多
 * casparant 杭州妹子多
<yunfan> 杭州没几个号公司
 * casparant 杭州漂亮妹子多
<huntxu> casparant: 淫家
<imtxc> casparant: 你不是在 hk 么
<yunfan> 主要是阿里太大了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想多活几天，我身体不好
<yunfan> onlylove: 你随便改善下其他方面 都能弥补用沐浴乳的危害了
<yunfan> 比如多运动运动
<imtxc> 呐，我们需要的是眼神不好的漂亮妹子啊
<yunfan> 跟土豪蛋去游泳
<yunfan> imtxc: 怒赞 眼神不好 ， 建议去眼科医院常年蹲守
<casparant> yunfan: 公司算什么，妹子才是王道
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 夏天泳池人太多, 不符合我高贵冷艳的风格, 所以最近没去游
<yunfan> casparant: 我在杭州4年 也没见过有什么漂亮妹子
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我也是这样想 所以我想选秋天或者冬天去学游泳 免得夏天去游汗液池
<onlylove> 百度百科的词条又被编辑了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 说起来 游泳馆对游客有什么限制么？ 比如几天不洗澡可以去么?
<casparant> yunfan: 你要求太高了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我冬天去游的, 问题是脱衣服穿衣服麻烦, 但好过夏天人多
<yunfan> casparant: 我当初在传媒 要求高个p啊 漂亮的妹子 周五都被豪车接走了  所以我看不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 你只要不把水搅混了就行
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: .........
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 春秋去不就行了
<casparant> yunfan: 节哀
<yunfan> onlylove: lol
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我一年四季都去啊 最近准备工作日请假去
<yunfan> 工作日出行是最好的选择
<happyaron> huntxu: 找我干嘛
<huntxu> happyaron: 一开始想问你些mac的事，现在不用了
<jiero> yunfan: 怎么可能啊。
<yunfan> 昨天散步看到河上有人哗皮艇 挺爽的
<yunfan> jiero: 工作日人少 挺好
<yunfan> huntxu: 你应该说 嗯
<happyaron> huntxu: 哦
<fiftycent> adam_magic_pack: 我现在觉得网上吵架一点意思都没有啊，拿出再多的干货也说服不了人，过过嘴瘾第二天就忘了
<adam_magic_pack> fiftycent: 是啊, 恭喜你
<jiero> yunfan:  我说漂亮妹子没有 - 怎么可能。
<jiero> yunfan:  那是人家都不会打扮。
<fiftycent> yunfan: 没事，你自己成为漂亮妹子就行了
<yunfan> jiero: 漂亮的真的杯豪车接走了  一到周五就是
<yunfan> fiftycent: 你不要妒忌她们
<fiftycent> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%E5%A7%90%E5%A7%90+%E5%BF%85%E4%BF%AE%E8%AF%BE
<^k^> fiftycent: ⇪ 姐姐 必修课 at DuckDuckGo
<jiero> yunfan: 现在，漂亮的好多了。
<fiftycent> yunfan: 不不不，请看第一个
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<jiero> yunfan:  去大学校园走走就能知道了。
<jiero> yunfan: 和8年前绝对不同了
<jiero> 都会打扮了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu时的分区和我的win7的分区完全不对该怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462209 从昨天就开始装双系统 本来是无法检测到win7的 用了论坛里的方法现在可以检测到了 但是分区却完全不同 连我设的空闲分区都找不到 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 750.2
<^k^>  ─> GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 b …
<yunfan> fiftycent: 我没有姐姐
<yunfan> jiero: 但哥已经不是8年前的哥了
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。赶紧诱拐一个小姑娘啊，去吧。
<jiero> yunfan:  你已经不是当年的你了，所以诱拐也不是那么难堪了
<yunfan> jiero: 我在黄山 没地方诱 我倒是想去杭州上海啊
<yunfan> 没找到合适的下家
<jiero> yunfan: 黄山也有吧。
<jiero> yunfan: 只要是有女生多点的学校
<jiero> yunfan:  我等过将近30分钟
<wangli>  casparant 是casper zhang吗
<wangli> iMadper，刚才在开会...
<jiero> yunfan: 就看到很多挺漂亮的小姑娘来回。
<yunfan> jiero: 黄山学院离我这有点远 而且我这地方不适合泡妞 没什么好玩的地方可取
<yunfan> 可去
<yunfan> 倒是酒店很多  适合ons
<jiero> yunfan:  自己发明好玩的啊。。。白费了自己的大脑
<jiero> yunfan:  买点周围没有的好玩的啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 我也想 但是我没空地啊 我住在单元房里 还不是顶楼
<qiao> casparant: 拜人生赢家
<yunfan> jiero: 我有许多别人没有的 但是都是小玩意 除非像农村那样有个一两亩的平地 那就好了
<yunfan> 那我肯定要造个太阳能斯特林发电机来玩玩
<casparant> qiao: 反射弧真长……
<qiao> casparant: 刚开完会～
<yunfan> 还有我要盖个厂房养食用的虫子
<casparant> wangli: 是Caspar Zhang
<yunfan> 不过这招可能吓跑mm
<qiao> wangli: 赶紧的膜拜 casparant 吧～
<casparant> 。。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  呃，还是接触到才好。
<wangli> qiao, 话说我上午还受到casparant邮件
<qiao> wangli: ltp ?
<wangli> casparant, 对啊，那个patch你自己写啊，就改一句呀
<wangli> qiao, 对
<casparant> wangli: qiao: 原来那个是你们写的啊
<yunfan> jiero: fuck you
<qiao> casparant: 是 wangli 写的。。
<fiftycent> adam_magic_pack: 这个频道怎么成了他们公司开小灶了？
<casparant> wangli: 那是我留下的坑……你们帮忙填一下吧
<wangli> casparant, 别提了，就是个大坑啊
<qiao> casparant: 他现在是在做你以前的。。
<fiftycent> casparant: 壕不来一字千金么？
<casparant> wangli: 小伙子好好干，有前途
<adam_magic_pack> fiftycent: 这儿早就被rh占领了
<adam_magic_pack> halfrmb: ^
<halfrmb> casparant: ...他不叫王丽？
<casparant> adam_magic_pack: 你看看这里还有几个RH的。。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 什么意思？
<jiero> yunfan:  突然
<halfrmb> adam_magic_pack: 那我黑fedoratoy不是很危险？
<casparant> halfrmb: 我第一念头是想说小姑娘好好干的。。。
<adam_magic_pack> 王力安全门
<imtxc> 黑卡1 还真不错的样子
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 还不如回家卖门呢
<adam_magic_pack> halfrmb: 我帮你撑腰
<halfrmb> yunfan: 上回你说的回老家用软降工程的思路做餐饮怎么样了？
<adam_magic_pack> gery__: 人生淫家二号上线了 cc casparant
<halfrmb> adam_magic_pack: 谢老司机
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你撑牛牛的腰？
<casparant> gery_:  yo
<imtxc> 摸摸你的腰， halfrmb
<adam_magic_pack> gery__: yoo
<adam_magic_pack> ......
<gery__> adam_magic_pack: 咋改个这nickname。。
<gery__> casparant: 都在啊
<adam_magic_pack> gery__: 临时改的 有特殊含义 xD
<gery__> 说说啥含义
<adam_magic_pack> gery__: 这可说不得.....
<adam_magic_pack> gery__: 你太清纯, 不能告诉你
<gery__> ....
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 小谢呢。。
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 他们team开会去了
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 这货又改成啥ID了
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 就说呢。。不见出来。。
<imtxc> 天猫有个分期，好屌的功能
<wangli> casparant, 以前我实习的时候，每天必做的事情就是吐槽Caspar Zhang写的case
 * adam_magic_pack 围观
<casparant> wangli: 掩面
<wangli> casparant, 总算看见真人上线了啊
<casparant> wangli: 其实有些 case 不是我写的。。。。
<wangli> casparant, 但是Author是你的名字
<casparant> wangli: 不过你在LTP list里发的那几个确实是我写的
 * casparant 卧槽，op? 阿丹你要干嘛
<yunfan> jiero: 因为我很不爽你老提漂亮妹子 真是哪壶不开提哪壶
<imtxc> casparant: 做了王丽吧
<yunfan> halfrmb: 我没说回老家做 我说在帝都魔都这种大城市做有搞头 我老家还是算了
<yunfan> halfrmb: 不过你可以赞助我点步进电机+铁板
<yunfan> 我觉得这东西只要不贵 卖给人家用都有意思
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: 小丽?
 * qiao 搬着小板凳围观 casparant wangli 
<adam_magic_pack> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6272f4ecjw1eikuxjc4h8j20f40qoq5v.jpg  这个图好像有点....
<wangli> imtxc, s/丽/力/g
<imtxc> wangli: 反正围观  lol
<wangli> qiao, imtxc, 准备把内存的外包给casparant，EFI包给了iMdaper
<wangli> qiao, 这样是不是最好
<imtxc> wangli: 有没有吹水的工作，外包给我
<qiao> wangli: 就你那点工资。。还外包。。
<qiao> 像 casparant 可以年薪百万，你准备怎么外包？！
<imtxc> qiao: 首席你错了，他是说把自己包给色casparant 和色大象
<wangli> imtxc, 。。。。
<imtxc> 包吧，围观
 * qiao imtxc Bingo
<wangli> imtxc, 看到没有，首席又开会去了
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 无法将本地环境改为中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462212 1. sudo nano /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED ...... zh_CN.GB18030 GB18030 zh_CN.GBK GBK zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8 zh_CN GB2312 zh_HK.UTF-8 UTF-8 zh_HK BIG5-HKSCS zh_SG.UTF-8 UTF-8 zh_SG.GBK GBK zh_SG GB2312 zh_TW.EUC-TW EUC-TW zh_TW.UTF-8 UTF-8 zh_TW BIG5 zu_ZA.UTF-8 UTF-8 zu_ZA ISO-8859-1 2.
<^k^>  ─> sudo nano /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local zh_CN.GB18030 GB18030 zh_CN.GBK GBK zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8 zh_CN GB2312 zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 3. sudo nano /etc/defa …
<adam_magic_pack> 求年薪百万...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你不是分分钟的事情？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 一秒20W，100W只要5S
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 一秒20W看起来不大健康
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那一秒200W？
<imtxc> 还有主动要求将工资的
<dragonpridesky> adam_magic_pack: 秒速200W的菊苣
<imtxc> 降
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个在桥上蹲人的，多久上传数据一次
<imtxc> onlylove: 目测一周
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者俩周？
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实你应该在那桥上弄张小交的卡啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不管他了
<onlylove> imtxc: 太难看
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道不是？
<imtxc> 还行吧
<imtxc> 小交的金鸡卡挺好看啊
<imtxc> 红鸡卡也挺好看的
<onlylove> imtxc: 在这累了，求个朝阳上班的工作
<onlylove> imtxc: 每天上班一个半小时不说，还整天计算我早退几分钟的，不能忍
<imtxc> 朝阳上班就可以住奶子房了，听名字就比昌平强
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实我只是想在10号线沿线上班
<imtxc> 望京啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然10号线经常故障
 * hamo 困
<onlylove> imtxc: 理想的范围，是从芍药居，到传媒，再到潘家园那块
 * hamo 困
<Conferencing> hamo: adam_magic_pack: 乃们去吗? http://weibo.com/ckernel?from=feed&loc=nickname
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Sina Visitor System
<hamo> Conferencing: 不去了，退出内核圈了
<dragonpridesky> 这次魔都独立游戏节，你们有人来组队么？
<Conferencing> http://www.ckernel.org/patch_list/   我去
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AKA Kernel大会- 自由、协作、创造
<Conferencing> Dave young不靠前呀
<dragonpridesky> Conferencing: 这里的华人包括华裔和湾湾么？
<onlylove> kernel的东西好高大上，我等sa只能围观
<Conferencing> dragonpridesky: 不知道, 不过看来Herbert在里面, 估计包括台湾了?
<dragonpridesky> Herbert是以前呆湾ibm出来的？
<Conferencing> Theodore Ts'o在里面, 估计华裔也算了
<Conferencing> 一年1000多个patch的, 一天3个... 还真是忙
<dragonpridesky> 这个channel贡献了几个？
<Conferencing> dragonpridesky: 10个以上吧
<Conferencing> dragonpridesky: 30个以上吧
<Conferencing> dragonpridesky: 有adam lee
<dragonpridesky> Conferencing: adam lee 13年不是还在帽帽么？
<Conferencing> dragonpridesky: 不是.
<adam_magic_pack> dragonpridesky: 12年12月31号是在RH的最后一天...
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么奶子房
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 去
<yunfan> onlylove: 传媒一般般啊 你忘了我在那住了半年多么
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 在北京, 还是周末...
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 一下子, 没兴趣了
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 可惜啊
<yunfan> 应该是8个月
<imtxc> yunfan: 北京挺有名气的地名啊，我觉得仅次与小西天
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是划定一个范围点
<yunfan> imtxc: 小西天我都知道
<jiero> yunfan:  好吧。壶开了 - 快去吧
<yunfan> 传媒真的环境一般般啊 尤其是你早上要坐八通线上班 什么心情都没有了
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc小西天，北师大？
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个八通线真烂
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 我曾经想在那附近租房
<imtxc> yunfan: 车站咋那么烂
<Conferencing> 八通线, 我做了半年
<Conferencing> 夏天, 我见过女生, 人进来了, 鞋不见了
<onlylove> yunfan: 八通烂就烂吧……我可以考虑搬到通州，不过实际上传媒就在通州
<yunfan> imtxc: 你家还没有呢 呵呵
<Conferencing> 传媒不在通州吧?
<yunfan> onlylove: 想个办法去住传媒宿舍吧 就是我那种 imtxc见过的 很便宜
<imtxc> yunfan: 我家没有的东西多了，相比别的站，我之前去你那边坐车的那一站确实很破
<onlylove> Conferencing: 自己看地图
<yunfan> 还有空调和热水器 tmd
<Conferencing> onlylove: 北京朝阳区定福庄东街1号
<onlylove> Conferencing: 我记得传媒是八通线
<yunfan> imtxc: 一号线都这样了 何况是一号线的衍生类
<onlylove> yunfan: 西直门新街口那边老房子多
<Conferencing> onlylove: 八通线又不是一定在通州, 还有个八字呢
<onlylove> Conferencing: 我一直不知道这个八是啥概念
<Conferencing> onlylove: 八王坟?
<onlylove> Conferencing: 你看其他的地方线，都是区名，唯独通州的这个
<onlylove> Conferencing: 有可能……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还是住隔断的好点……
<yunfan> 八王坟 呵呵 以前去果壳上班 天天经过
<yunfan> onlylove: 怕不习惯？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我个人不太讲究，经常半夜爬起来，怕影响别人
<imtxc> onlylove: 那还有天通苑呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 我突然觉得，北京这么一个容易堵车的地方，还玩上班打卡的单位纯属有病
<onlylove> imtxc: 天通苑太恐怖……
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛啊 我是一个人住一间 你问问 imtxc
<imtxc> 对啊对啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 虽然他是宿舍 但是他是按间出租的
<yunfan> 半年5k
<imtxc> onlylove: 一间屋子半年5000还是多少来着？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不错啊
<imtxc> 恩，楼下还有阿姨聊天
<yunfan> onlylove: 很差的我会推荐给你么
<imtxc> onlylove: yunfan 之前租的那件宿舍挺不错的
<yunfan> imtxc: 当然 走关系混进去的
<onlylove> imtxc: 目前在西二旗啊……唉……这啥破地方……
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且一个人住的话那种上下结构的床也挺好
<yunfan> imtxc: 我是一个人 两个床 两个电脑桌 呵呵 比我现在家里都豪华
<imtxc> yunfan: 一个就够了
<imtxc> yunfan: 两个倒有点占地
<eexp> 放一个上中下铺，你还有三个床。
<onlylove> 我记得听他们说，通州那边一居才1K5，不过是2年前的事情了
<NoIE> firefox 31 发布了。
<qingfeng> 都31了。。。
<onlylove> eexp: 你当火车呢，还上中下铺
<yunfan> imtxc: 我想搬 但是搬不出去啊
<NoIE> 我用 google 搜索 firefox 31 的图片，结果搜索到好多奇怪的东西。
<onlylove> qingfeng: chrome目前37
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们那个年代就这样 他以为上下铺都是床铺 呵呵
<eexp> onlylove: 他本来就是上下。吹2个床。笨
<onlylove> eexp: 我没猜错的话，yunfan的条件是，上面是床下面是桌，两个
<eexp> @@
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 我上大学开始 就都是这样了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我上学学校安排宿舍
<eexp> 啥条件啊。和薇菜去比
<onlylove> yunfan: 没住过这么好的条件
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也没有啊  我们传媒学院就是比传媒大学要差不少
<Conferencing> onlylove: 我知道的打卡的公司, 大多是亚洲人开的公司
<onlylove> Conferencing: 意思是我下次要找非洲人或者美洲人的公司了
<Conferencing> onlylove: 欧洲人呀
<onlylove> Conferencing: 哦，还有欧洲人
<Conferencing> onlylove: 欧美企业都挺好的呀
<onlylove> Conferencing: 我只是关心欧洲美洲堵车不
<Conferencing> 也堵吧... ... 没去过... 没出过greater china
<yunfan> onlylove: 肯定有的地方堵车 有的地方不堵
<eexp> rfid出来的时候，荷兰啥公司，连你出哪个门都监视。去吧。 onlylove
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 果然, digital ocean已经部署centos 7了. 赞.
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 好多天了...
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 妙得很
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 我懒得切, 因为ss的deb自带启动脚本, 方便
<onlylove> eexp: 我不介意那个，我就关心打卡
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 来北京三年多了, 没打过卡
<onlylove> 谁是猫猫的
<onlylove> RH6的naulitius咋么输入地址
<eexp> onlylove: 别人不打卡，只监视键盘敲击，计算工资。
<yunfan> eexp: 只要你握着手机  嘿嘿
<eexp> 不是手机监视，是RFID
<yunfan> tmd 基带还可以 OTA更新 这个太挫了
<yunfan> rfid那得到处装设备 多麻烦
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 蛋鸵。你才上班
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 我都准备下班了
<eexp> 白天没见人吧
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你博客可还更新？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 没啥可写啊, 啥都不会
<eexp> 哦。到第2层境界了。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我搞到个词性表 想找个人的博客来分析句型频率玩玩
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 牛牛
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 毛 原理很简单啊 就是两个问题 1，怎么搞到个精确的词性表  2 怎么写个速度快的分析程序
<yunfan> 如此而已
<Conferencing> onlylove: 我是帽帽的, 但是我只会rhel7
<onlylove> Conferencing: 怎么在nautilus里面输入诸如smb://这样的地址，我没找到地址栏
<eexp> ctrl-L?
<Conferencing> onlylove: 没用过nautilus... 我都是不启xd额
<Conferencing> 不起x
<eexp> 难道没安装xorg? Conferencing
<Conferencing> eexp: 不安装.
<onlylove> eexp: 人搞kernel和efi的
<eexp> 这牛皮了。用i286够了。
<onlylove> Conferencing: 怎么看有没有没被驱动的硬件
<imtxc> onlylove: ctrl-L
<eexp> 只搞那些，没乐趣了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 好办法
<Conferencing> onlylove: dmesg...
<eexp> onlylove: @@@@ 你这。
<Conferencing> qiao: 首席.
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过
<onlylove> Conferencing: 会查看到么？只会说，我看到啥了吧？
<onlylove> eexp: 我咋了
<imtxc> onlylove: nautilus 里面貌似也打不开 smb
<Conferencing> onlylove: 驱动初始化失败, 会报错.
<eexp> onlylove: ub有专门看的
<qiao> Conferencing: 你又换 nick 了？
<onlylove> eexp: 不要X
<eexp> onlylove: 你连c-L都不会。
<onlylove> eexp: 如何看
<Conferencing> qiao: 我看到什么单词, 都用来做nick的
<onlylove> eexp: 我就不用nautilus
<eexp> onlylove: 有cli的。
<imtxc> ...
<Conferencing> qiao: 你都不拜 casparant 人生赢家
<onlylove> eexp: hdinfo？
<eexp> 不记得名字。
<eexp> onlylove: 不是哦。
<Conferencing> hdinfo, 能看驱动?
<eexp> 只看没安装驱动的啊。你是要。不是要看驱动
<imtxc> Conferencing, 好像 G1X mark II 比黑卡要赞的样子？
<onlylove> 那lshardware还是啥
<onlylove> lshw
<Conferencing> imtxc_: G1x?
<imtxc> Conferencing: 昂
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得可以的啊……至少suse可以啊……
<imtxc> 感动的
<Conferencing> imtxc: 体积大吧?
<yunfan> tmd 突然间几个文件没了
<imtxc> 是稍微大点儿
<eexp> 啥输入法？ Conferencing
<Conferencing> eexp: 我? sogou fcitx
<eexp> .. 你不是没x嘛
<Conferencing> eexp: 我自己的本本有x, 刚才在说rhel
<Conferencing> eexp: 我的本本不是rhel
<eexp> 这谁啊。
<Conferencing> eexp: 你戴帽子几个意思呀
<eexp> Conferencing: 你不懂套路，是有人要报复你。蛋鸵。lol
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: centos7是3.14?
<Conferencing> eexp: 谁报复我?
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 3.10.z
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 那也行
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 恩.
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 够了.
<eexp> 你看蛋蛋好正经的。。。 :D
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 给你带个绿帽子
<qiao> Conferencing: 擦，你没看记录。。必须拜了。。
<qiao> casparant: ^^
<Conferencing> qiao: 哦.
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 没css的家伙。你才戴绿色的。lol
<Conferencing> casparant: 渡我跟 qiao 去 ali呀
<qiao> casparant: 对嘛～
<adam_magic_pack> casparant: 渡我
<qiao> casparant: 渡我
<eexp> ali的？
<eexp> 有钱？
<Conferencing> eexp: 人家轻轻松松修改一下自己支付宝余额上面的数字, 分分钟几个亿
<imtxc> casparant: 对嘛
<eexp> 你是说ali的技术水平太低？这么黑别人。 Conferencing
<imtxc> casparant: 那别渡我，帮我改改余额就好
<Conferencing> eexp: 没没没...
<imtxc> 我让 吃、觉得还是去tx下载
<imtxc> 敲出了些啥
<onlylove> casparant: 求渡
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 说ali, ali到啊
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 你确定是ali?
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 猜的
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: +1 点赞.
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: Conferencing你把人吓跑了
 * Conferencing 噢噢噢~ 你可知~ 谁甘心归去~
<Conferencing> onlylove: .. .. 好像是.
<aping> 额 刚进来
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: Conferencing hamo http://imagebin.org/316187
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 赞, 你两个都申请吧.
<Conferencing> ali回来了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 做等银联白 cc Conferencing
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 花钱的卡我不办
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 银联白又不要花钱
<imtxc> 咦我擦
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 刷不了8w
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: http://imagebin.org/316187
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 有人的卡，可以一次刷1200w。学学
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 那个卡一次两亿都可以, 是POS机不支持
<eexp> 哟。你还关注这些？
<eexp> 未来的富翁嘛
<Conferencing> eexp: 不限额度
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 用一年注销啊
<eexp> 改一下卡号，是不是可以碰中不限制额度的卡
<eexp> 还不要签名的卡
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 何必呢...
<eexp> 这不会世界乱套嘛
<eexp> imtxc: 你老以为银行很傻
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 是核发几个月内, 不是开卡几个月内....
<jiero> imtxc: 骗过大多数人就行了，让少数人赚点就算了
<jiero> imtxc: 就像彩票效应一样
<imtxc> 恩
<yunfan> onlylove: 买的那个显示器终于派上大用场了 我现在两个机器都开着 再linux上用rdesktop连win机器 放歌开qq就靠这个了
<aping> 发言太少啦
 * adam_magic_pack 我已经是金葵花客户了? 总是受到金葵花的理财和特惠
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么觉得好别扭，别人都套一层虚拟机，你这个……
<yunfan> ubuntu这个默认的输入法设计得很反人性
<yunfan> 按键和词库都是
<yunfan> 搞不懂这帮人怎么想的
<onlylove> TMD我要请年假，反正迟到钱他们肯定扣，我年假不休白不休
<onlylove> 耽误干活没我半毛钱关系
<aping> 几天年假 5天？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你用ibus还是 fcitx
<onlylove> 5天，不累计
<onlylove> 过期作废
<aping> -_-
<yunfan> onlylove: 你要去哪里玩
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: fcitx
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道……
<onlylove> yunfan: 5天不够玩的样子
<yunfan> 拼音库用哪家的 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 稍微远点的地方。来回两天，然后实际就3天
 * adam_magic_pack 今年17天年假一天未休
<yunfan> onlylove: 不一样  工作日的5天还是挺好的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么倒腾17天的
<yunfan> 我好像也有个6-7天年假
<yunfan> 不过也没休  不知道去哪里
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，对。连上周末正好1周
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 15+n, 应该是16, 但是系统里17
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 求渡
<yunfan> onlylove: 主要是节假日都是去数人头的
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你2.5 分钟就金葵花达标了
<imtxc> onlylove: 请个假还扣钱？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 连上周末是9天
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是请假扣钱，我就是觉得那个打卡机器变态
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正他们扣钱是肯定了，我年假留着我不吃亏么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我上个月回家去了半个多月。。。
<dragonpridesky> yunfan: ubuntu touch发卖了？
<Conferencing> onlylove: 5天假期, 能出去九天
<imtxc> onlylove: 要是扣钱，那我还吃饭不
<Conferencing> onlylove: 出国都够了
<onlylove> Conferencing: 哦，对，周末两头
<onlylove> Conferencing: 哦不，我出去玩，一般在一个地方呆十天半月的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过估计是因为我那点工资人懒得扣
<sabayonuser> wo ca
<sabayonuser> hai shi zheli renao
<adam_magic_pack> sabayonuser: 酷胖?
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在好了
<yunfan> 装了个 fcitx-googlepinyin
<yunfan> dragonpridesky: 什么时候?
<imtxc> 。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你要去哪里玩 要不我跟你一起去
<yunfan> 我反正在家无聊  暑假又不能学车
<Conferencing> onlylove: 噗, 你要小心了
<onlylove> yunfan: 没地方……
<yunfan> onlylove: 去海南救灾？
<yunfan> 海南这下有台风 估计机票能打很低折扣
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没那么高尚
<Conferencing> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/w/v/2014-07-21/111164075297.html#
<^k^> Conferencing: ⇪ 委内瑞拉军乐队演奏国歌|委内瑞拉|国歌|军乐队_新浪视频
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也一样啊 我就冲着灾后人少机票便宜
<imtxc> yunfan: 有台风你也没办法好好玩啊 onlylove
<yunfan> imtxc: 台风早过境了啊
<yunfan> 而且海南人在受灾 没空宰你 这也是个旅游的好时候啊
<yunfan> 最关键是大家都怕台风 海滩上恐怕人不多 这才是欣赏海景最好的时候
<imtxc> yunfan:
<yunfan> imtxc: 你仔细想想 我说得没错啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家海边的，不稀罕
<onlylove> yunfan: 多说一句，命要紧
<dragonpridesky> 赶快转发500次
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 吹得乱七八糟估计没什么看的
<Conferencing> yunfan: 海浪太大吧这时候去? 我猜
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 在深圳定居得会粤语么?
<qingfeng> test
<^k^> qingfeng:点点点.  17:04
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们那边的海我去过 我也去过福建的海 感觉南方的海不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你要来我大黄山玩玩？
<onlylove> yunfan: 五岳归来不看山？
 * onlylove 求医生
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 大家都不会
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 深圳说普通话的.
<imtxc> 又不是佛山
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 粤语不是很通行, 不过比这里通行
<yunfan> onlylove: 同你对海没兴趣一样 我对山是没兴趣的 所以只是给你推荐下而已
<yunfan> Conferencing: 广州呢
<Conferencing> yunfan: 粤语通行, 普通话通行
<Conferencing> yunfan: 大家都会讲普通话, 但是不一定讲很好
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 算了, 还是帝都吧 555
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 咋了?
<imtxc> Conferencing: 我觉得昌平这边的城中村里面，四川话比北京话通行得多……
<Conferencing> imtxc: 有可能
<adam_magic_pack> Conferencing: 考虑死在哪的问题
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 哇，在北京买墓地了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我要火化撒海
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 广州流通语言太多. 白话, 客家话, 潮汕话, 普通话
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 好吧
<Conferencing> adam_magic_pack: 还是深圳好
<yunfan> Conferencing: 只要能听懂就行
 * imtxc 语文能力不行了，刚测试给我弄过来一bug，看了5分钟没看明白怎么了
<Conferencing> yunfan: 客家话/潮汕话, 都不是听得懂的
<yunfan> 就像我这里 大家都能听懂普通话 就行了
<yunfan> 私底下 我们隔壁县的都未必互相听懂各自的方言
<Conferencing> yunfan: 人家跟你说潮汕话, 你听得懂?
<yunfan> Conferencing: 我说的是能听懂普通话就行了
<Conferencing> yun
<yunfan> 英文也成 :]
<Conferencing> yunfan: 人家能听懂普通话, 只会说潮汕话, 还是不能沟通呀
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你确定火葬场会正确的把你的灰给你的后代？
<imtxc> onlylove: 自己烧
<yunfan> Conferencing: 干嘛要沟通 只要服务不缺失就行了  你说你要吃什么 人家给你做不就行了嘛
<yunfan> 我最讨厌你们这些北方人了 非要强迫别人说普通话
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且，人也没必要估计把骨灰弄错吧
<yunfan> 真要强迫海不如强迫说英文
<yunfan> 用途还大点
<imtxc> onlylove: s/估计/故意
<yunfan> imtxc: 为了省事 国人什么事都做得出来
<yunfan> 比如骨灰随便铲点给你
<onlylove> imtxc: 你没去过火葬场
<dragonpridesky> 戆嘚嘚
<yunfan> 而且一个人火化后的骨灰大部分都他们处理 你得到的只是小部分
<yunfan> 他们为了省事 肯定懒得真的去帮你对人
 * hamo 擦，一进来居然聊这么劲爆的话题
<onlylove> yunfan: 也得对的出来，都是花钱的，
<yunfan> 所以也别指望什么骨灰了 就在遗嘱里写上 送到农村做化肥好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 让你的位置能高一点，不混了就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你真要费点功夫 还是能对得出来的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我突然想起那个改版的歌了
<yunfan> 大概你们那的火葬长都是当柴火烧吧 一次堆几个尸体烧？
<yunfan> 火葬厂烧了真可惜
<onlylove> yunfan: 再过50年，我们再相会，送到火葬场，全都化成灰，你一堆我一堆，谁也不认识，全部送到农村当化肥
<yunfan> onlylove: 是这首
<Conferencing> 送到火力发电站多好
<yunfan> 呵呵 那个维护成本有点高
<yunfan> 烧个料留那么多渣
<onlylove> yunfan: 人口密集的地方哪里有单独烧的
<imtxc> 还是不看了
<imtxc> 谁引出的这话题啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以像麻辣烫那样 一个人一个耐高温的盒子嘛
<imtxc> 贵圈真乱
<onlylove> imtxc: adam_magic_pack引出来的，找他去
<yunfan> 然后用工业用的电弧炉不就行了
<yunfan> 不就几百度电的事么
<hamo> yunfan: 电弧的话，每个人都一颗舍利子了
<hamo> yunfan: 火烧才能成灰
<yunfan> hamo: 哪有那么理想
<hamo> yunfan: 温度太高了也不行
<yunfan> 尸体里面还有气体呢 你指望一颗舍利是扯淡
<hamo> yunfan: 你说尸爆？
<yunfan> hamo: 你想要骨灰不难 烧完在加研磨机就是了
<hamo> yunfan: 可以先烧后电嘛
<yunfan> hamo: 你吃饱了撑了 烧了以后还电干嘛
<hamo> yunfan: 扔炼钢炉里化舍利子
<yunfan> 其实可以把尸体脂肪抽出来 做块肥皂送给家人
<yunfan> 现在还有老外公司做 用骨灰制钻石颗粒的 这个好玩
<hamo> yunfan: 家人就可以检了？
<yunfan> hamo: 是的
<hamo> yunfan: 有创意
<hamo> yunfan: 骚年，找跟人去学检肥皂吧
<yunfan> hamo: 而且价值高 那个是钻石颗粒 当然不能当首饰  但是做点玻璃刀应该可以
<yunfan> hamo: 我fuck you 我的服现在都不开了 你还没来完mc
 * hamo lol
<yunfan> hamo: 感情你断的不是手 而是第三条腿？
<yunfan> 所以养伤一年？
<hamo> yunfan: 我都不玩mc了我都没去玩你的服
<yunfan> hamo: 不可能
<onlylove> yunfan: 他断掉不是幻肢？
<yunfan> hamo: 最近看晋书 发现你这个白姓可以追溯到西域的龟兹国国王
<Conferencing> yunfan: 蛤姓呢?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40427
<onlylove> 龟兹国……
<qingfeng> 有人玩diablo嗎
<yunfan> Conferencing: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> yunfan: 白不是回族的大姓么
<yunfan> 龟兹国王就是白姓
<yunfan> 叫帛纯
<yunfan> 这个帛姓古代通白
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40426
<yunfan> onlylove: 很正常啊 他们迁到中原 伊斯兰化就变成回族了嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有伊斯兰化的就变成普通汉人了 像我有个同事  河北的 姓安 也跟 hamo这个类似了
<dragonpridesky> yunfan: 什么意思，难道hamo就姓龟兹？
<yunfan> dragonpridesky: 姓白啊 你没听说过 蛤蟆白么
<yunfan> 蛤蟆肚 白又白 两根飞腿炖起来 爱吃胡椒和葱蒜 加个盐巴更可爱
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/312243.htm  这个好啊
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ [动图]GE通用电气发布喷气式引擎模型3D打印文件_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> 要是有金属打印机 不是可以做个降级的引擎了？
<Conferencing> 竟然还编出童谣来了...
 * hamo 哎，冤冤相报何时了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 脑动天兵萌大胖
 * adam_magic_pack 准备下班
<onlylove> 不想继续做测试case了，划水一小时
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • atihd6550M 安装驱动提示 xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462223 下载两个版本的AMD LINUX驱动 14.4及14.2 用 sudo ./amd-xxxx.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty 编译 提示 Unable to resolve xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2. Please manually install and try again. 两个版本都是这样提示 系统是14.04的 是显卡
<^k^>  ─> 驱动不支持么？还是？ 谢谢各位大大啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcl0621 — 2014-07-22 17:36
<zhouqt> happyaron: 今天看到 hamo 木有？
<onlylove> gfrog: 刚走不久
<gfrog> onlylove: 卧槽，难道又打球去了……
<gfrog> onlylove: 算了，明天再说
 * hamo ...
<yunfan> 亚克西蛋走了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 靠 公司有划水项目？
<chenxiongfei> 各位好！
<aping> 撤退....
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛刷水项目，就是到处瞎逛不干活
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正今天活干完了也不能提前下班
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在这耗到下班时间走就是
<yunfan> onlylove: 额  我还以为是纸牌屋里面那种大戏
<yunfan> 东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 没看过纸牌屋
<yunfan> onlylove: 我已经炒菜了 你自求多福巴
<yunfan> 话说今天完成的任务蛮多的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我自求多福毛，他爱咋的咋地，只要不计迟到不计早退我在这睡一天有他什么事
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以利用这点时间看书提高自己 或者搞点业余项目
<onlylove> yunfan: 我前几天感冒了，丫的这边机房空调湿度调的太大
<onlylove> yunfan: 就去了次机房，出来以后整个人不好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 到现在鼻子不透气
<yunfan> onlylove: 你工作环境是机房配置？
<yunfan> 我巴不得有空调呢
<yunfan> 刚才跟你聊天 郭里水干了
<yunfan> 还好是冬瓜 不会焦
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是啊，但是你几点我昨天和你说那货把机架叫blade吧，之前和我说是戴尔刀片，然后昨天系统挂了，然后去重装，发现是R520
<onlylove> yunfan: 冬瓜时间长了也会焦
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还是炒菜吧
 * onlylove 继续看Programming in Lua，虽然头疼……
<yunfan> onlylove: 你应该看 programming in c
<onlylove> yunfan: 看那作甚
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不想当码工
<onlylove> yunfan: 有scripts写就好
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过如果能从本质上理解编程也是不错的事情，下次学别的就快了
<onlylove> 差不多了吧……唉……收拾下准备下班
 * onlylove 下班
 * jiero 告诉一个女孩自己是支持滥交的，果然吓到对方了。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<hoxily> jiero: 吓到我了。
<hoxily> jiero: 换妻支持不？
<jiero> hoxily:  噢怎么还有妻啊。
<jiero> 妻啥的不是财产分割协议么
 * Guest35086 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 关于14.04的minidwep-gtk问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462225 在14.04下安装完论坛找到的大婶打好的minidwep-gtk的包（for 12.04）后，minidwep-gtk无法启动，表现在只有光标闪啊闪，估计是缺少哪个依赖包了吧。。。球大神重新打一个或者分析一下本人渣渣14.04都还没摸清楚。。
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 levelwheat — 2014-07-22 20:10
<jiero> .
<jiero> 没人了。
<jiero> 果然学生党们全部毕业了。。。
<jiero> 新人们死哪里去了！
<jiero> 今年会有大学生来么？
<Omniking> 哇哦，第一次用irc，发个声：大家好
<onlylove> 被地铁的空调吹的难受……估计是受凉了……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WVJWGk-IKqW8AA4tnO9taasAAMZCAOjRD4ADi20206.jpg 看这贱人
<lichendi_in_hang> 什么东东
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，brother标签打印机用什么软件好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462227 现在用的是glabels，但是不会用，标签字打不上去，只出白标，而且无法自动剪切。求助，有没有更好的软件，或者具体的教程，给跪了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 z75315 — 2014-07-22 21:06
<riniuge> vim中[count]<leader>cc |NERDComComment| 这是什么意思
<Akagi201> How can I add a command in crontab -e in a bash script?
<yunfan> of cause you can
<yunfan> Akagi201: use  `crontab -i` which would accept stdin as the content
<Akagi201> yunfan: thanks
<macint0sh> 没人吹牛？
<riniuge> 初学vim,推荐一个补全方案有没有
<macint0sh> 好弔
<riniuge> 嗨
<riniuge> vim专家  我想设置在任何模式下按Ctrl-;进入命令模式.怎么设置啊
<hoxily> jusss: 抓到夜猫子一只！
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<jusss> hoxily: 还没睡呀
<jusss> hoxily: 说一个幂函数吧，我替你算下，比如33的33方之类的
<hoxily> jusss: 3!!!!!!!!!!
<hoxily> “!”表示阶乘
<jusss> 这个不会
<jusss> 美剧果然重口味，3p 啧啧
<jusss> Hemlock Grove S02E07
<hoxily> 那就算这个： 2^(2^(2^(2^(2^(2^(2^(2^(2^(2^2)))))))))
<hoxily> "^"表示乘幂运算。例如 2 ^ 3 = 2 * 2 * 2 = 8
<hoxily> 2 ^ 10 = 1024
<hoxily> 是个很大的数，它以十进制表达时，有多少位呢？
<hoxily> jusss: 要不算这个，自然数以十进制表达时：1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13... 拼在一起后，以单个数字（0-9）为单位，第 2 ^ 65536 个数字是0到9中的哪一个数字？
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 他已經 offline 了
<rypervenche> 我有個中文的問題。「刷入」的「刷」唸 shua1 還是 shua4 ？ （我是美國人，網路的辭典都沒有這個詞）
<hoxily> alvin_rxg: 我这边看还是在线的。大概刚才卡了，
<alvin_rxg> rypervenche: first one
<rypervenche> alvin_rxg: 謝謝~
<jusss> 2的65536是
<jusss> 20035299304068464649790723515602557504478254755697514192650169737108940595563114530895061308809333481010382343429072631818229493821188126688695063647615470291650418719163515879663472194429309279820843091048559905701593189596395248633723672030029169695921561087649488892540908059114570376752085002066715637023661263597471448071117748158809141357427209671901518362825606180914588526998261414250301233911082736038437678764490432059603791244909057075603140350761
<jusss> 我还在吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 在。 ctcp time有回应
<jusss> 数字还有很多行没贴上呢
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2%5E65536
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 2^65536 - Wolfram|Alpha
<alvin_rxg> rypervenche: shua4 => choose out blabla. its not usual.
<hoxily> jusss: 然后，到底是0-9这十个数中的哪一个数？
<jusss> hoxily: 什么哪一个？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 算个大点的吧，第999999个fibonacci数
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我i3 20秒就出来了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=fibonacci+sequence+at+999999
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ fibonacci sequence at 999999 - Wolfram|Alpha
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我的chrome 2秒就算出來了
<hoxily> alvin_rxg: 你这网页一直 Connecting...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 要数呀，给这种指数不算，不精确
<alvin_rxg> rypervenche: my sorry, the right one is: http://www.zdic.net/z/16/js/5237.htm
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 刷的解释|刷的意思|汉典“刷”字的基本解释
<jusss> 12071947451591410028264041744568350225427980903341888447713158912337150005986780111122603188880751236895924118349369794907365246125411294649161331968919590893907815088019011904625495142937180397055685774081353811680819342972397558549737115115326981856110245004121621971889799412882820201995732234082067745966683134199638267117251610431077224438538599001929184023275374380784690328124560719674335603757136377860782488403814786549874629431992500960040408623991
<jusss> 后面太多了不贴了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 長度 20萬位了……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 这是最好面2000位
<jusss> 33029384082680645058435091146793495222123989456109796913585417959215508867991683746735414911372479694812378308575623110421196334368256981783117327235074315334088540963691436367107841280942811669232770553644370849141211023236099116389175091356775273695388136340894780768319739206633020022490143090226878502802416364233442776297356841656740014143671872166597009493724775864297163957996633969555616666537569265252700344788887655152543977101834640285060966842480
<jusss> 我还真没查过多少位，反正够刷好几屏了
<jusss> -3s/好/后
<jusss> 睡觉去了
<jusss> hoxily: 晚安
<hoxily> bye
<rypervenche> alvin_rxg: 這個網站有兩個聲調，所以是哪一個？
<alvin_rxg> rypervenche: 第一個
<rypervenche> alvin_rxg: ok, 非常感謝
<alvin_rxg> 不用謝
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg 在干嘛
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 还没下班
<knownbad> nownbad, alvin_rxg 在干嘛?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg 在干德国妹妹。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他倒是想呢
<zouyi> 额
<zouyi> 我饿了。
<knownbad> 听说德国妹妹喜欢中国人的啊？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 刚吃完晚饭
<gebjgd> knownbad, 分人
<knownbad> 刚吃完越南蛋糕。
<zouyi> 中国大陆这个点不好买饭啊。
<knownbad> 麦当劳
<gebjgd> zouyi, 向来自己做
<gebjgd> zouyi, 看到了么  美国佬向你推荐他们的最爱  垃圾视频
<gebjgd> zouyi, 看到了么  美国佬向你推荐他们的最爱  垃圾食品
<zouyi> 我不喜欢麦当劳。我喜欢关东煮
<knownbad> 那是速食，垃圾与否看人。   时间点有选择吗？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 关东煮是什么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自己做饭
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的厨艺了得
<knownbad> 天妇罗。
<zouyi> 7.11便利店知道吗？
<knownbad> 台湾的7-11 24小时都有。
<zouyi> 里面就有
<lqi> ubuntu 14.04怎么装source sans pro？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 扯
<zouyi> 其实就是关东那边的一种小吃。
<gebjgd> zouyi, 扯 也就是天朝的711才有
<ofan> 一到白天就打不开cnbeta
<ofan> 怎么破
<gebjgd> ofan, 从来不上cnbeta
<zouyi> 类似麻辣烫外表。但佐料和煮法不一样
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你拉屎也了得。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没错
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/312319.htm
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 小米副总裁、谷歌前高管 Hugo Barra 否认抄袭苹果_Xiaomi 小米科技 / 米聊 / MIUI_cnBeta.COM
<zouyi> 有煮鸡蛋，有煮牛肉棒，鸡肉棒，蟹肉棒，好多，海苔，海带
<zouyi> 就是TMD太贵了。擦
<gebjgd> ofan, 我这里随便打开
<knownbad> 关东煮偏甜，汤是柴鱼熬的。
<zouyi> 我自己就要吃掉20元的
<gebjgd> zouyi, 20元还凑吧
<gebjgd> 还凑合
<zouyi> 要是白天可以吃到比它好的三鲜包子。也用不了16
<knownbad> gebjgd: 想买个Sony Z Ultra C6806但似乎大了些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想k910
<ofan> dns问题貌似
<zouyi> 你们总是说DNS问题。难道不能换吗？？
<knownbad> $350能比吗？   http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z_ultra-review-944.php
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Sony Xperia Z Ultra hands-on: First look - GSMArena.com
<knownbad> Hijack了，只能tunnel.
<knownbad> gebjgd: K910厚实多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不厚
<zouyi> 哎。我在看MACOSX频道。人挺多。挺热闹。就是我看不懂
<knownbad> Xperia 6.5mm.
<knownbad> zouyi: Learn English or German.
<zouyi> 别和我说英文
<zouyi> 上学时英文只有23分
<knownbad> 那继续看不懂去。
<zouyi> 我在等说中文的出现。
<ofan> "The Verge 网站采访了小米副总裁、谷歌前高管 Hugo Barra。Barra 表示，那些说小米4抄袭苹果的人都太矫情，因为他们没有什么其它可以说的。" lol
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没MicroSD?
<knownbad> K910不太适合北美。
<knownbad> 还不如HTC One Max.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Andreas Bourani - Auf uns
<gebjgd> knownbad, 帮忙下首歌啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, Lilly Wood & The Prick and Robin Schulz - Prayer in C
<knownbad> 刚回桌前。
<zouyi> ？
<knownbad> 要视频吗？
<knownbad> 直接从youtube下。
<gebjgd> knownbad, youtube下载不了
<knownbad> 要谁唱的？
<zouyi> 下载歌曲也要帮忙？？？？
<knownbad> 我可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad, Lilly Wood & The Prick and Robin Schulz - Prayer in C
<knownbad> Lilly Wood & The Prick and Robin Schulz - Prayer In C (Robin Schulz Remix) (Official)
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩那
<knownbad> 要视频吗？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 可以
<gebjgd> zouyi, 当然需要了  酷我上没有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我自己用vlc转mps
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我自己用vlc转mps
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我自己用vlc转mp3
<zouyi> 我的意思是难道自己下载不了？连歌曲也被封了？
<gebjgd> zouyi, 国内的资源没有
<zouyi> 哦
<knownbad> 你要怎么传？
<zouyi> 邮箱 呗
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么没有反映
<zouyi> 或者是百度云。那样所有人都可以用了。
<knownbad> 我在tor后。
<gebjgd> zouyi, 我们都用dropbox
<knownbad> 等等。
<zouyi> 它比百度云快？？
<knownbad> 开dropbox.
<gebjgd> knownbad, http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/4092853/fka-twigs-two-weeks/
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ FKA twigs - Two Weeks - Video - offizielles Musikvideo
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这个视频有意思
<gebjgd> zouyi, 百度慢死
<zouyi> 哦。你是德国？
<knownbad> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6125386/%E2%96%B6_Lilly_Wood_The_Prick_and_Robin_Schulz_Prayer_In_C_Robin_Schulz_Remix_Official.mp4
<knownbad> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6125386/%E2%96%B6_Lilly_Wood_The_Prick_and_Robin_Schulz_Prayer_In_C_Robin_Schulz_Remix_Official
<zouyi> 中国还行。一般是700K以上
<knownbad> 第二个得自加file extension.
<knownbad> 应该是mp3 audio.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 额。。。
<zouyi> 迅雷可垃圾了。准备上市了。把里面的盗版程序删除了。还是撸片也删了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 视频没有声音
<knownbad> 我看看。
<ofan> spotify解决所有问题
<knownbad> audio应该是搭配的。
<knownbad> 而且vlc似乎有问题，mplayer可以。
<gebjgd> ofan, 收费？
<knownbad> 如果只放mp4 audio没问题。
<ofan> gebjgd: 免费
<ofan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRV6PXB6QLk&feature=youtu.be
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Microsoft laid me off after 15 years of service. Life after Microsoft? - YouTube
<knownbad> 我mplayer正放着。
 * knownbad 吃着垃圾餐。
<knownbad> vimeo不是有吗？   http://vimeo.com/95788230
<^k^> ⇪ t: Lilly Wood & The Prick and Robin Schulz Prayer in C on Vimeo
<gebjgd> knownbad, 竟然是pulseaudio出问题了  重启好了
<gebjgd> ofan, 这不是和lastfm一样么
<ofan> gebjgd: 你用了没
<ofan> lastfm要subscribe,而且只是记录用
<gebjgd> ofan, 装了
<gebjgd> ofan, 没法下载啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 直接听，不用下载...
<gebjgd> ofan, 我要下载放到mpd上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: linux 好像體現不了顯卡的性能……
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.mopidy.com/
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Mopidy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里和win下没啥区别
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 驅動不完美。 bumblebee 也不是那麼理想
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我不碰n卡
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 難道我還是要換回 win 麼…
<gebjgd> ofan, 早说  我试试看
<alvin_rxg> 畢竟現在機器溫度一直在 50°C，而 win 下邊平時溫度都是 40~ 45°C
<ofan> gebjgd: 早说毛，我现google的
<gebjgd> ofan, 哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan, 马上装
<ofan> 我以前做过amarok的spotify的插件
<ofan> 不过license冲突
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 以前的機器本身性能差，也只有一個顯卡，所以 linux 效率比 win 好。現在機器好了，反倒是 linux 下邊體現不了那麼好的機器性能
<ofan> linux下作这些玩意太麻烦了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 所以我當初還是應該買 mac 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你就应该买a卡
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, a卡linux表现相当不错
<gebjgd> ofan, amarok太笨重
<gebjgd> ofan, 没有mpd方便 轻快 要的就是跑在raspi上
<ofan> raspi不咋好玩
<ofan> gebjgd: kde程序都那样
<gebjgd> ofan, 我不玩  我用它放歌
<gebjgd> ofan, 用了1年半了
<gebjgd> ofan, mpd杠杠的
<zouyi> 无聊啊
<gebjgd> ofan, 擦 无法启动  也没个log
<gebjgd> ofan, 说好了写在/var/log  根本没生成
<gebjgd> 继续老牌mpd
<knownbad> MPD很好啊。   要不是换了#crunchband应该还是用MPD。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 温拿叔好
<gebjgd> happyaron, 温那小弟好
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我可不是温拿
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没老婆呢距离温拿还好远
<gebjgd> happyaron, 有老婆就是温那？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有好老婆是温拿必要条件之一
<happyaron> 睡了，zuo一天了。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-23
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 务实的ubuntu下计费认证方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462228 现在上网还是一台windows认证，一台ubuntu工作，网上的认证办法都不能用？现在就让这个时代终结。看，我的部落格上的 《Drcom在linux上的认证之道》 http://anywriting.blog.163.com/blog/static/8646167920146220323542/
<^k^>  ─> [color=#0080FF][color=#800040] [/color][/color] 统计信息: 发表于 由 CrisJing — 2014-07-23 2:01
<jiero> 火车票这么紧张。。。我还不确定什么时候能走。竟然几乎没票了。
<pity> jiero: Where to?
<jiero> pity:  成都
<pity> jiero: 坐灰机，接近成都上空时还能听到一片麻将声……
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<jiero> pity:  骗人吧。。。
<pity> jiero: 接近北京上空天空变灰，接近成都上空传来一片麻将声，大家都知道啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吾友轶事二则  : 吾友,听说信息时代已经来到,便也想买台电脑,却对各个部件一窍不通。在商店里,指着机器对工作人员说:--我要买上边哪个小电视和下边那个铁盒子,对了,还有那个用手按的板子。  
<jiero> pity: 。。。怎么可能那么大声音，毕竟飞机噪音可是可以杀人的啊。
<pity> jiero: lol.... 其实我真的是开玩笑
<jiero> pity: ... 我唯一的经验就是将悉尼看成了珊瑚礁
<pity> jiero: 没去过那么远……
<jiero> pity: 。看 happyaron
<pity> jiero: happyaron 怎么了？
<jiero> pity:  他去的地方多啊
<jiero> pity: 全球都是吧。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 黑了么
<pity> jiero: 让我想起一部电影《Up in the Air》
<jiero> pity:  。
<jiero> pity:  我想一直在天上飞不下来
<pity> jiero: 你是风筝啊
<jiero> pity:  不是，我要悬浮
<jiero> pity:  我要是超人
<pity> jiero: ....
<ofan> 有熟悉aws的没
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 14.04 中文字体模糊，找不到 “次像素平滑” 设置？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462230 Ubuntu 14.04 怎么找不到 “次像素平滑” 的设置？？ 有点类似windows下的ClearType LCD设置。 搞得中文字体模糊，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maxxfire — 2014-07-23 9:53
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40435
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 实验显示生活在东德的人更可能撒谎
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> happyaron: 温拿
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> 大清早在度娘贴吧看到了恶心人的言论
<onlylove> 整个人都不好了
<imtxc> eexp: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: nnd, 黑卡1 现在都要这么贵啊
<eexp> 中国人一年啃掉5亿兔脑壳 进口占五分之一
<imtxc> eexp: 兔脑壳？
<pity> eexp: 前天同事还想托我在我小区帮他买兔头……
<eexp> pity: 你啥地方，吃这？
<eexp> 广东？
<eexp> imtxc: 有好玩的没
<pity> eexp: 小区旁边有个 双流兔头
<pity> eexp: 在北京
<eexp> 双流。。。我以为是四川呢。
<imtxc> 兔头有肉么
<pity> eexp: 前天刚知道双流是四川的
<eexp> 。。
<pity> imtxc: 有很少
<eexp> imtxc: 有点。有人喜欢吃鱼头，不一样嘛
<eexp> http://easyread.ph.126.net/jsAFEBNdWJKblRmSkAl76A==/7916981798754599470.jpg
<imtxc> eexp: 上着班呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想把sid变成stable咋办啊，直接指定code name，等着？那样要经过testing的样子
<jiero> onlylove:  似乎很麻烦的。降级。
<adam8157> pity: 四川两年 去过双流几次, 没吃过兔头...
<onlylove> jiero: 不不不，我的想法是，现在的sid，两年以后不就stable了么
<onlylove> jiero: 我的想法不是降级
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说，目前的testing的代号是jessie
<jiero> onlylove:  。sid 是一直变动的啊。
<mikecao> adam8157, 在amazon上怎么卖东西阿，地址写英文的，还是中文的，还是拼音阿
<jiero> onlylove:  testing 才会停止，虽然testing 也在变动。
<adam8157> mikecao: 卖?
<mikecao> adam8157, ä¹°
<jiero> mikecao: 问亚马逊啊
<jiero> mikecao: 中国的还不支持呢
<adam8157> mikecao: 直邮?
<mikecao> jiero, 你不知道 adam8157 是专家阿
<mikecao> adam8157, 恩，可以吗？
<jiero> mikecao: 我说中国亚马逊不支持卖东西。。。
<eexp> imtxc: 这个送你 http://easyread.ph.126.net/nWtOOBCFEmdHzlk0WK7MPA==/7916627756010460808.jpg
<onlylove> jiero: 有第三方卖家的
<mikecao> adam8157, 我刷了5000了，你有积分入帐么
<adam8157> mikecao: 极少可以直邮的货品, 2 kexueyuan south road, beijing city, china
<adam8157> mikecao: 你开卡我就有
<onlylove> adam8157: 那是美亚吧，中亚还要写拼音？
<adam8157> mikecao: 上来就5000,,, 土壕
<adam8157> onlylove: 他明显问得国外亚马逊
<onlylove> 那你好歹把C大写啊
<onlylove> adam8157: china明显瓷器
<adam8157> onlylove: 懒得, B也该大写
<jiero> adam8157:  可以直邮 就是太贵买个包交税加邮费就快$100 cc mikecao
 * jiero 还是会选人肉带回
 * adam8157 叫了外卖
<jiero> onlylove: 但是个人不能卖二手
<onlylove> jiero: 有些东西只有二手，比方DDR2的条子
<adam8157> onlylove: 比方说古董
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 请问：Desktop Next 与14.10 是啥关系，正式发布时是否默认安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462233 看了这个贴子： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=461034 才知道 MIR 和 UNITY 8 在 next 里。在正式发布14.10时是否会包括？ 我现在已经安装了不是 next 的 Daily Build，能否在此基
<^k^>  ─> 础上安装 MIR 和 UNITY 8 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer — 2014-07-23 11:09
<jiero> onlylove:  我奶奶昨天不喜欢我买的无绳电话，原因是要插电源，她习惯不用的时候都把全部电源关闭。
<onlylove> jiero: 买用电池的
<jiero> onlylove: 结果是家里除了冰箱外，任何东西都不能直接启动。
<mikecao> adam8157, http://www.amazon.com/Teva-Raith-eVent-Waterproof-Hiking/dp/B003TU1B74/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&keywords=Teva%20Men%27s%20Raith%20Mid%20eVent%20Waterproof%20Hiking%20Boot&linkCode=ur2&qid=1344821362&sr=8-1&tag=amzcn-20
<mikecao> 我想买这个，就直接买就行，事吗？
<^k^> mikecao: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Teva-Raith-eVent-Waterproof-Hiking/dp/B003TU1B74/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&keywords=Teva%20Men%27s%20Raith%20Mid%20eVent%20Waterproof%20Hiking%20Boot&linkCode=ur2&qid=1344821362&sr=8-1&tag=amzcn-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
<jiero> onlylove: 无绳电话必须发射信号的。
<onlylove> jiero: 擦，她怎么不把冰箱电源也给拔了
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道移动的3G电话不
<adam8157> mikecao:  Shipping: This item is also available for shipping to select countries outside the U.S.
<jiero> onlylove: 她不想要多号码。
<adam8157> mikecao: 看起来是
<imtxc> qiao: 首席
<adam8157> mikecao: 邮费很贵估计
<mikecao> adam8157, OK
<mikecao> adam8157, 48
<onlylove> jiero: 我没别的意思，你给她买个用电池的电话
<onlylove> jiero: 充电电池最好
<adam8157> mikecao: zeze
 * adam8157 16分钟了, 外卖还没来
<jiero> onlylove: 她夜里会把一切能关上的都关上哈 -包括窗户和锅
<mikecao> Transfer cost: RMB 49.69 (* only for personal everyday items, less than 2 pounds by...
<jiero> onlylove: 充电电池不插电也会用光的。
<mikecao> adam8157, 就是说运费是49十八
<onlylove> jiero: 这日子没法过了，我这种半夜上网的，是不是得用笔记本和3G
<onlylove> jiero: 白天不是还会开么
<jiero> onlylove: 白天不会啊
<adam8157> mikecao: 看重量吧
<onlylove> jiero: 反正一直插着，她还能啥时候打电话啥时候插？
<jiero> onlylove: 只有用的时候才开，用完就关
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。
<mikecao> adam8157, 2bang
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> onlylove: 不是啊，是所有电器。
<adam8157> pounds
<mikecao> adam8157, 第一次海淘，没经验阿
<adam8157> mikecao: 我没直邮过
<onlylove> jiero: 她还是别用无绳电话了，让电话局的线给她供电好了
<mikecao> adam8157, 下次教我海淘电脑
 * adam8157 18分钟了, 外卖还没来
<jiero> onlylove: 相当失败啊。满足不了这种要求的。
<onlylove> jiero: 我强烈建议你奶奶不用电话的时候拔掉电话线
 * adam8157 来啦
<jiero> onlylove: 好主意，不过我再怎么讽刺说，她也不改变的。
<jiero> onlylove:  她更相信报纸
<onlylove> jiero: 啥报纸？那个除了日期是真的，其他都是假的的？
<jiero> onlylove:  人各有不同标准，她毕竟是全国三八红旗手 - 判断标准和正常人是不同的哈。
<onlylove> jiero: 你奶奶老了，该退下来享受了，咋，还要贡献一辈子？
<jiero> onlylove: 对。
<onlylove> jiero: 没见古时候皇帝老了都是昏招满天飞？
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不服来辩，看玄宗
<jiero> onlylove: 拿皇帝出来了，不和你辩无用的。
<onlylove> jiero: 皇帝就是贡献到死啊
<jiero> onlylove:  现在我怎么劝服她，或者我就退货了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我说的没错吧
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 退货
<onlylove> jiero: 这和你奶奶贡献一辈子很像吧
<onlylove> jiero: 看远古时期，知道自己老了，都禅让的
<onlylove> jiero: 哪像大禹那SB
<onlylove> jiero: 自从世袭以后，都是老子挂了儿子才能上班
<onlylove> jiero: 老的再昏说的话也得听着
<onlylove> jiero: 知道是老糊涂也没办法
<jiero> onlylove: 我家老辈都是单纯的人，结果出来一个我比他们还要单纯。
<huntxu> onlylove: 太上皇不少吧，只是贪恋权位都傻逼了而已，这还不是禹的错
<onlylove> jiero: 纯种
<onlylove> huntxu: 那我的错咯？
<huntxu> onlylove: 这和你有关系么。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<onlylove> huntxu: 没关系
<mikecao> adam8157, 怎么走代理邮购阿
<mikecao> 直接邮购台贵了。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 儿子杀老子，老子防儿子的事情也不少，哈哈
<onlylove> huntxu: 儿子都50多了，老子还活着，50多的太子，看康熙乾隆啥的
<onlylove> huntxu: 这么说好像不太合适……
<onlylove> huntxu: 应该是儿子都快死掉了，老子还活蹦乱跳的
<huntxu> onlylove: 其实也还好，除明清外皇权其实都不算太重
<onlylove> huntxu: 不过古时候结婚早啊，太子年纪比老爹小不了多少吧
<huntxu> onlylove: 长子又不一定是太子
<onlylove> huntxu: 有几个长子不是太子的，看那几个废长立幼的，有几个有好下场的
<onlylove> huntxu: 左传第一节，不就是郑伯克段于鄢？
<onlylove> huntxu: 抛开废长立幼，剩下的非长子登基的，看看，李世民，嗯，朱棣，嗯……都那啥
<huntxu> onlylove: 古礼才流行立嫡长子吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 不立王储不是康熙那老头的昏招么
<huntxu> onlylove: 春秋时已经有废长的情况，只是会招骂而已 =.=
<onlylove> huntxu: 对啊，所以我才说左传嘛
<huntxu> onlylove: 应该这么说，在皇权不是特别强化的情况下，立谁都无所谓，所以就定个规矩让大家别吵吵
<onlylove> huntxu: 左传里面，武姜不就是想立段
<huntxu> 皇权集中了的话就麻烦了，立个矬蛋，这个朝代一下就灭了。。。
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 一点不假，看李后主
<jiero> 看周朝
<jiero> 持续了多少年的周
<huntxu> onlylove: 看看明朝多少皇帝干了自己不喜欢的职业还不能选择
<huntxu> 真是惨啊
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。
<huntxu> 老子说没办法，谁让你是皇后生的，得给我当下任皇帝去
<onlylove> huntxu: 皇帝算毛线，
<jiero> huntxu:  我一直觉得明朝是汉族历史上最失败的朝代
<onlylove> huntxu: 文成公主和昭君这样的才倒霉
<huntxu> 不会也没事，那谁谁和谁谁我都已经帮你选好了，轮着当首辅，就没你什么事
<huntxu> jiero: 明朝算成功了的吧，国力到时长，都算不错的了
<jiero> huntxu: 但是过程平庸，政治黑暗 - 太平盛世太不爽
<jiero> huntxu: 我是恶魔啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你有rx100 吧
<imtxc> eexp: 不许闹
<jiero> imtxc: 我的相机价值240元人民币
<jiero> imtxc:  你要不？
<jiero> imtxc:  我那么点积蓄是建立在不花钱买科技产品的基础上的
<jiero> imtxc:  包 鞋 衣服 手机 表 电脑 相机， 我都没买
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，家里的猫有没有蓝眼白毛的？
<jiero> imtxc:  多拿了1000元。
<jiero> imtxc:  买什么相机好啊
<jiero> imtxc:  给妹子的话。
<Legacy_h> clear
 * jiero imtxc
<jiero> nyfair:  买啥相机好啊
<nyfair> 麻麻，为什么这群人知道多元宇宙的法则，却不知道自己的女朋友在哪里
<yunfan> 老子来了
<nyfair> jiero: 装逼用还是拍照用
<jiero> nyfair:  拍照
<yunfan> 发现最近的平板和手机都有wifi direct功能
<nyfair> jiero: 哈勃望远镜
<yunfan> 不知道能传多远  可以弄个app组网玩
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。不能再小一点吗
<onlylove> nyfair: 多元宇宙是咩？
<yunfan> nyfair: 啪啪姨 你怎么不用那些小号了
<imtxc> jiero: 黑卡3啊
<DATIQ> nyfair：拍照，哈勃。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 自拍
<jiero> imtxc: 那个价格。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 确实很好。
<DATIQ> jiero：佳能 D600如何
<yunfan> adam8157: 亚克西蛋你好
<jiero> DATIQ: 给女孩她会丢了。
<jiero> 水都让我背。
<DATIQ> jiero:那么大个单反，挂脖子上，她也不容易丢吧
<jiero> DATIQ: 挂在她脖子上。。。我无法想象。
<jiero> DATIQ:  pass
<bitsmix> 相机买莱卡。EOC
<DATIQ> jiero:卡片相机吧
<yunfan> jiero: 可以买个美军战术饮用水系统 背水没坏处 夏天还降温
<jiero> DATIQ:  ... LX7 RX100 .
<adam8157> 莱卡限量版
<jiero> adam8157:  你给额外的钱，我出基础型号钱
<DATIQ> jiero:你参考这个帖子了吧http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1056849-1-1-1.html
<^k^> DATIQ: ⇪ type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=2.35 kiB
<DATIQ> jiero:我百度来的;-)我不清楚这款
<jiero> 。。
<imtxc> jiero: 价格是高了些
<imtxc> jiero: 前两天黑卡1特价来着
<jiero> imtxc:  以前看上了富士 XQ1，现在价格又上去了
<jiero> 不考虑了。
<bitsmix> 学 clj 有啥推荐嘛。。
<nyfair> 低端莱卡是坑
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当里个当
<jiero> imtxc:  2499 的。恩。先走了
<nyfair> 当当里个当
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 装了ubuntu14.04后为什么没有网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462236 我的是windows xp+ubuntu14.04双系统的，在xp上可以上网，在ubuntu上显示无网，怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 舞蹈机器 — 2014-07-23 12:08
<Legacy_h> 买sony 黑卡啊
<Legacy_h> 或者A6000啊
<Legacy_h> 不打算投资太多镜头，买什么单反。。。
<imtxc> Legacy_h: 黑卡有仨啊，不知道买哪个
<imtxc> Legacy_h: M3 镜头跟底升级了，但是体积大了
<iMadper> imtxc: 已经很小了, 没必要追求极致小.
<iMadper> imtxc: 买rx1吧
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/Sony-%E7%B4%A2%E5%B0%BC-DSC-RX1-%E9%BB%91%E5%8D%A1%E2%84%A2%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81%E7%9B%B8%E6%9C%BA/dp/B00AM7N6F2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406089796&sr=8-1&keywords=rx1
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Sony 索尼-Sony 索尼 DSC-RX1 黑卡™数码相机 (全画幅)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 毛
<imtxc> iMadper: 要啥自行车
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就想找个能装裤兜里的
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, lumia 1520
<iMadper> imtxc: 相机不错, 还能少带一个手机
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然一个兜兜放钱包, 一个兜兜放相机, 手机没地方了
<iMadper> imtxc: 手机才是你绝对去哪儿都会带着的
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊，本来还考虑 1520呢，你这么一推荐，我一下子解毒了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，爷爷国好厉害，直接冲进加沙屠杀平民了
<pity> adam8157: 有次我去山西侯马倒吃过兔头，印象不深
<nyfair> 干脆直接中子弹洗地吧，加沙也就这么大
<Legacy_h> RX3有目镜
<adam8157> nyfair: 去哪看的, 国内媒体都不报道
<nyfair> adam8157: 为毛mpeg mpg mp4 mpeg4都分不清楚的人，还能拿着google临时搜到的资料跟我打嘴炮？
<adam8157> nyfair: 因为你喜欢打嘴炮...
<jiero> Legacy_h: 这点极度受追捧吧。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  因为你准备充分的要打嘴炮嘲笑别人。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  万事俱备，只欺东风
<nyfair> jiero: 关键问题是，人承认错误有那么难么？
<jiero> nyfair:  中国人特别难啊。
<jiero> nyfair: 中国传统，有错就杀头了
<nyfair> g婊都承认了，还用洗地么
<nyfair> chrome12的时候移出h264支持开始推广vp8的
<nyfair> 那个时候连youtube都在搞迁移
<nyfair> 弄了老半天，大家都知道vp8是个渣
<nyfair> 于是到chrome20的时候又改回来了
<zhan> 啥啥啥,听起来好高端
<nyfair> chrome支不支持mpeg4，直接找个视频拖到chrome窗口里面不是就知道了？
<nyfair> 拿着旧时代的新闻跟我吵，真没意思
<jiero> nyfair:  没用过 chrome 超过1天，stable 比 firefox nightly或者 chromium nightly 垃圾多了。
<nyfair> jiero: 蛤蛤，你比我诚实
<nyfair> jiero: 我天天喷g婊还在用chrome
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。我明明是 chrome 黑啊。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  我不是 g黑，
<jiero> nyfair:  我只是本能的黑 g
<nyfair> chrome玩webgl游戏确实比firefox好很多啊，这个没得黑
<jiero> nyfair: 我的电脑配置没法玩 webgl 游戏。
<onlylove> nyfair: 用chrome的都有好机器不解释，没足够大的内存和足够快的U,chrome根本玩不转
 * jiero 知道有的电脑只要用 chrome 就崩溃。
<nyfair> onlylove: 不不不，还有个前提不能装赛门铁克的加密软件，我公司电脑chrome卡得飞起，然后发现ie11太棒了
<onlylove> nyfair: 别说赛门铁克，checkpoint都不行
<nyfair> onlylove: checkpoint是什么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 记得以前在TI的时候用过一个磁盘加密软件，是不是checkpoint忘了
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正硬盘如果坏了里面数据就都挂了
<nyfair> 哦，都是同一种东西
<onlylove> nyfair: TI还偏偏喜欢买DELL
<jiero> I need deodorant...
<nyfair> 上回公安局不是发表公示说赛门铁克产品有间谍后门么
<RainFlying> happyaron 蓉DD
<jiero> .我是狐臭啊。
<jiero> 原来。
<nyfair> jiero: ...
<nyfair> jiero: 这个能治
<jiero> nyfair:  恩。看样子是的。最近在不断发现自己身上可以治疗的疾病。
<jiero> nyfair:  为了不影响到喜欢的人。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> nyfair: 表示有后门的多了，据传当年诺顿误杀简体中文就是因为微软有后门，因为就杀了简中，其他语言都没问题
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太晚了 : 妻子在临终的丈夫旁哭泣,丈夫安慰道:"别伤心了！也许不久你会再找到一位理想的伴侣！ "妻子反而哭得更伤心他说:"谁会要我这老太婆呢?如果你10年前就这样的话……" 
<nyfair> 这笑话哪里好笑了？
<nyfair> >joke
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sYeIV6KDAABfJH2M8rsAALrLANBClMAAF88536.jpg 有趣的街头创意
<palomino|working> >joker
<jiero> nyfair:  怎么逗笑女孩子。
<imtxc> eexp: opera 里面怎么订阅 gfwlist 啊
<Guest46264> lw
<Guest46264> 这个软件主要是？
<zhan> 渣k
<sandian> 各位大神，求教个问题 http://jsfiddle.net/46H5Y/ 怎么让最下面两个方块浮到上面填充那里的空白？
<^k^> sandian: ⇪ Edit fiddle - JSFiddle
<nyfair> jiero: 说黄段子
<hamo> jiero: 说黄段子
<nyfair> imtxc: gfwlist还在更新？
 * hamo 困
<zhan> 还有玩 js 的啊
<timmy-> 还有中文频道
<sandian> 有没有css厉害的大神啊。。Help!!
<nyfair> hamo: 我觉得我这个回答吧罗姐暴击了
<jiero> nyfair hamo 我没有经历啊。怎么说？
<hamo> jiero: 看我教你
<hamo> nyfair: 黄段子
<hamo> jiero: ^^^
<sandian> :zhan css 的问题啊。
<nyfair> hamo: 老司机，来一个
<hamo> nyfair: 说完了啊
<hamo> nyfair:  你让说“黄段子”，我已经说“黄段子”了
<adam8157> hamo: 穿衣服了么?
<nyfair> 妹子壕来讲一个
 * hamo 擦，别问的这么直接好不
 * adam8157 半裸
<imtxc> hamo: 黑猫
<hamo> imtxc: 一只耳
<imtxc> nyfair: 在更新的吧
<hamo> adam8157: 穿鞋就够了
<adam8157> hamo: 我倒是想, 但是不好掌握平衡
<hamo> adam8157: 后面太沉？
<adam8157> hamo: 那又不会晃
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚试验了一下， 黑卡也装不到口袋里面啊
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧，忘了你带了义肢
<hamo> imtxc: 装口袋的话，买这个
<imtxc> 加上凸出来的镜头，还是比较厚重的
<imtxc> hamo: 啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 黑卡镜头能收起来呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 知道啊，收起来也有些凸出来的
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 1520妥妥的
<hamo> imtxc: http://www.sonystyle.com.cn/products/cyber-shot/qx_function/index.htm?ssid=cyber_portal_banner1_qx
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ QX拍摄操作详解
<jiero> hamo:  你可以带个小包啊。
<hamo> imtxc: http://www.sonystyle.com.cn/products/cyber-shot/dsc_qx.htm?ssid=qx_function_cover
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 索尼镜头相机QX系列 | Cyber-shot 数码相机 索尼 Sony 官方网站 | Cyber-shot 数码相机 索尼 Sony 官方网站
<jiero> hamo: 毕竟黑卡+手机就不小了
<jiero> 还有钱包
<jiero> iMadper|QE:  买什么相机啊，我才郁闷的
<iMadper|QE> jiero: 理光 GR
<jiero> iMadper|QE: 好贵
<imtxc> http://txcphoto.qiniudn.com/DSC00853.JPG  cc iMadper|QE jiero  黑卡2 的样图
<jiero> iMadper|QE: 我买了相机还要买一电脑进行处理。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 从这图你要告诉我们你曝光不足么
<imtxc> jiero: 啊
 * adam8157 你们能不能说点别的不败家的我可以参与的话题?
<imtxc> http://txcphoto.qiniudn.com/DSC00836.JPG 这张呢
<imtxc> jiero: ^^
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。和我的垃圾相机相差不是太太远 - 可能么。
<jiero> adam8157:  不要太高大上了
<jiero> adam8157:  你的娱乐都是不花大钱的body building
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<adam8157> jiero: 昨天意识到一个问题
<imtxc> jiero: 意思是你觉得这两张照片太渣么
<adam8157> jiero: hamo iMadper|QE 昨天路上看到个身材很棒的姑娘
<adam8157> jiero: hamo iMadper|QE 然后她正脸让人无法直视
<iMadper|QE> adam8157: 今天我也看到一个
<iMadper|QE> adam8157: ... 我那个, 正脸能接受
<adam8157> jiero: hamo iMadper|QE 然后我觉得我健身是不是也是这样
<jiero> imtxc:  还好吧。
<iMadper|QE> adam8157: 是的.
<iMadper|QE> adam8157: you got it.
<imtxc> jiero: 836 张，曝光没啥问题吧
<adam8157> jiero: hamo iMadper|QE 靠不了脸, 苦练肌肉
<jiero> adam8157:  我。好像只看脸。
<adam8157> jiero: hamo iMadper|QE 55555
<imtxc> 你们这都不算啥
<iMadper|QE> adam8157: 其实你是万人斩的脸, happyaron 是千人斩的脸
<jiero> adam8157: 你的脸挺不错的，找个设计师整整
<adam8157> iMadper|QE: 玩蛋去
<iMadper|QE> adam8157: hamo 是1001人斩的脸. 我是光棍儿脸
<imtxc> 前两天，网易上有一个活动，晒身份证照片跟本人
<bitsmix> sandian: http://jsfiddle.net/46H5Y/18/
<jiero> adam8157: 我的脸左右不对称程度非比寻常
<iMadper|QE> adam8157: 如果有一天, aron发现了, 他就是10001人斩的脸, 比你还厉害
<^k^> bitsmix: ⇪ Edit fiddle - JSFiddle
<iMadper|QE> jiero: 相机不着急买
<adam8157> iMadper|QE: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> 好多人吐艹身份证照片丑来着，然后我仔细看了半天，身份证的照片是我有史以来最好看的了。。。。。
<jiero> iMadper|QE: 对啊，和她一起买。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper|QE> jiero: 成了之后再买不迟, 买rx1
<adam8157> imtxc: 我护照上的很好
<imtxc> 我还在是我的D7000 上折腾吧
<jiero> imtxc: 卖了 D7000，买 适马的DP怪物吧。
<adam8157> imtxc: 发来看看
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/312573.htm
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ “无臂少年”用脚高考超一本线 曾脚玩LOL虐哭同学_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> iMadper|QE:  。
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 荆州理工职业学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462238 先来露个脸，目前正在使用Ubuntu 14.04 server 统计信息: 发表于 由 深澜lan — 2014-07-23 14:01
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3182571071
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 又遇到一个python 的问题，关于super函数的_linux吧_百度贴吧
<tcstory> 又悲剧了
<Terry> test
<^k^> Terry:点点点.  14:54
<Terry> 这里被墙了么。。。
<Terry> 我怎么挂代理才上来。。
<onlylove> imtxc: BB壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<happyaron> onlylove: sid 变stable不靠谱
<happyaron> onlylove: 建议重装
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就等sid变stable都不行么
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方说，我现在装了，然后等stable了，改成stable，upgrade下
<onlylove> 我TMD该如何吐槽一个已经关机的VM还在agents列表里面
<happyaron> RainFlying: 啥事。。。
<RainFlying> happyaron: 我本来想问问 git-buildpackage 的问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 哇，你看出来是 blackberry 了
<imtxc> jiero: 黑卡在暗光下不给力啊
<mikecao> adam8157, 你走转运用哪个物流？
<adam8157> mikecao: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee
<happyaron> onlylove: 最好不要
<adam8157> mikecao: 用这个送20rmb哦
<happyaron> iMadper|QE: 光棍脸的妹子壕
<mikecao> adam8157, 送一次多少钱
<alvin_rxg> Title: ThundeRex中美专递|中美专递|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案 (@ fengleisd.com *FROM* thunderex.com)
<adam8157> mikecao: 看大小重量速度
<mikecao> 好贵。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，无所谓，就是懒而已，想用stable怕kernel旧
<adam8157> mikecao: a渠道也贵?
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个win32loader，能在windows7下面工作呗，还有，会不会影响软激活的win
<mikecao> http://www.buytong.cn/RoutesEx.aspx
<^k^> mikecao: ⇪ 百通物流网-海购 海淘 转运 华人快递 华人转运 EBAY 亚马逊 AMAZON购物 全球购
<mikecao> adam8157, 感觉这个便宜点阿。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在有种软激活，就是加个grub引导win
<adam8157> mikecao: 慢死, 操碎心
<mikecao> adam8157, 不是把。。。
<adam8157> mikecao: 困, 我要眯会儿
<mikecao> adam8157, 靠！
 * adam8157 brb
<onlylove> mikecao: 土豪当都用sfbuy的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你还没回答我问他
<onlylove> palomino|working: 问题
<happyaron> onlylove: vista开始就那样的了啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 好像是有影响
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc:  当然
<onlylove> happyaron: 你别想太多，我考虑到以后重装系统会改掉MBR的事情了，所以GRUB都装在/上的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得应该不碍事……
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你自己试试呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还没回答win32loader
<happyaron> 那个问 wzssyqa
<nyfair> onlylove: 干嘛用win32loader这种false key，巨硬三天两头封key，虽然不提示盗版，update会失败
<happyaron> onlylove: 新晋 DD 一般比老 DD 懂得多
<onlylove> nyfair: 我说的win32loader，指的是，debian有个windows安装包
<nyfair> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且，你不用oem激活，你用啥，我没那么多钱给微软买旗舰
<onlylove> nyfair: 我原来都硬改主板BIOS的
<onlylove> nyfair: 这几天懒了，想用下软的算了
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且目前买不到7了
<mikecao> adam8157, 为什么没送我20块钱
<onlylove> mikecao: 你不是adam，为啥要送
<mikecao> 也对
<jiero> adam8157: 送我 20元吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 从空调里出来 热浪滚滚 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 小心感冒
<jiero> yunfan: 我叫风扇吹飞了头发
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就被机房搞感冒了，刚吃了风热的药，发现还带着风寒
<onlylove> yunfan: 回家还要继续吃药
<imtxc> jiero: 刚出去又拍了几张，还是拍不出论坛里面别人发的那种图啊
<imtxc> jiero: http://txcphoto.qiniudn.com/DSC00866.JPG
<imtxc> http://forum.xitek.com/pics/201209/40/4053/4053_1347906537.jpg  jiero 跟人这个差距很大啊
<jiero> imtxc: 一看你就手抖。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我也觉得不对劲
<imtxc> jiero: 最近拍照手乱逗啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我好像得了帕金森了
<jiero> imtxc: 人家那是缩小了好不。
<imtxc> jiero: 那图还缩小了？
<imtxc> jiero: 1920 的分辨率啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我是一手打电话单手拍的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这是骗病假
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  当然缩小了。
<jiero> imtxc: 缩放了
<jiero> imtxc: 所有摄影师出图不都缩放才有好效果么。
<jiero> imtxc:  一般相机都不是 100% 分辨率出图的，我这个相机一般是 35% 才够质量。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我才没骗病假，我在上班好么
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
 * jiero 拜见 happyaron 独行侠
<yunfan> 感觉这个路由有点问题
<happyaron> jiero: 你这是咒我注孤生呢啊
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 提起一件衬衫
<jiero> happyaron:  没有啊，可以沾染无数的
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕你上班了？
<happyaron> jiero: 你最近怎么了
<jiero> happyaron: 我希望你们都能不像我一样，只能把心思放在一个人身上。求你们都能解脱。
<happyaron> 有病。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哈哈
<happyaron> 得治
<jiero> 确实
<imtxc> happyaron: 膜拜千人斩蓉蓉
<happyaron> imtxc: 你是千万人斩
<happyaron> imtxc: 我不是
<happyaron> imtxc: 至少你要先拜万人斩 adam8157
<happyaron> 对吧。
<cherrot> happyaron: 么么哒
<cherrot> happyaron: 事儿太多 刚下火车就来公司 尼玛
<imtxc> cherrot: yoooooo
<cherrot> imtxc: yoooo
<happyaron> cherrot: 赶上搬家你就跑了
<cherrot> happyaron: :D
<imtxc> cherrot: 这两天
<imtxc> cherrot: 找你推荐卡片呢
<cherrot> imtxc: 什么卡片？ 好人卡？
<happyaron> cherrot: 你这是把妹子送回家了？
<cherrot> happyaron: 家里有事
<happyaron> 妹子没跟你回去？
<cherrot> happyaron: 各回各家 各找各妈
<happyaron> 直接带回去见见家长嘛
<happyaron> cherrot: 好吧你又机会了
<happyaron> cherrot: fl
<imtxc> cherrot: 卡片相机
 * cherrot 明天 后会无期 首映  约妹子的好机会  
<cherrot> imtxc: 这我哪懂
 * mikecao 好气 cherrot 约哪个
<happyaron> cherrot: 你约fl？
<jiero> cherrot: 约两个
<adam8157> mikecao: 这你都知道....
<mikecao> adam8157, 怎么没有20优惠阿
<adam8157> mikecao: 首次成功之后反20
<cherrot> mikecao: 约个你不认识的
<adam8157> mikecao: 如果用了推荐码的话
<cherrot> happyaron: 不是  是妹子约我
<happyaron> cherrot: 哦？哪些啊
<mikecao> chenchacha, 你约哪个我都不认识
<cherrot> happyaron: 你不认识 ;)
<happyaron> cherrot: 企鹅家的？
<happyaron> cherrot: 会唱歌的萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> 拜
<chenchacha> .....
<imtxc> 膜拜
<chenchacha> mikecao:你at错了
<cherrot> happyaron: 不是啊  同学一枚
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> 同学都上
<adam8157> cherrot: 发真相
<happyaron> imtxc: 丧心病狂
<imtxc> 对啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂的萌萌哒妹子壕
<imtxc> cherrot: 膜拜丧心病狂的萌萌哒妹子豪
<happyaron> cherrot的名字越来越准确。
<cherrot> adam8157: 米有   双手都用着 空不出手拍照哇
<onlylove> cherrot: 膜拜丧心病狂的萌萌哒妹子壕
 * cherrot  俯视芸芸众基
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问xfce4字体控制面板和fontconfig的关系是？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462243 在xfce4的字体设置做调整，并不需要root权限。也没有找到~/.fonts.conf或~/.config/fontconfig/font.conf。 那么请问xfce4字体控制面板和fontconfig有何关系，是相互争夺控制权，还是前者利用后
<^k^>  ─> 者？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-07-23 16:43
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 同拜妹子壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 差不多定下来还到这坑爹地儿了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 神马神马？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 十字国以后再找机会
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 下次？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 说明不是很坑爹嘛
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 坑爹的东西分种类，昨天说坑的那些真心坑。
<happyaron> 但不坑爹的又真心好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 说说好得
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 回头给你发录的视频，街头艺人的水平绝逼一流
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这个我体验过
<jiero> happyaron:  人家就干那个事情。。。专心做一件事。
 * jiero 跟风膜拜 cherrot 妹子壕萌萌哒 把萌萌哒和妹子的衣服都吹走吧。
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 你身边就有妹子 拜我干啥。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 你该去次洗脚城了 lol
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 哪有？我后边这俩吐槽 男朋友的吗？
<cherrot> jiero: 周五去帝都北四环的辽宁大厦 那边一个洗浴中心妹子质量很高  我都惊呆了
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 你妹子咧
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 吓跑了？
<jiero> cherrot:  我不行，现在我在治疗脚癣和灰指甲
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 我是去吃饭的 误入洗浴中心
 * wzssyqa 躲到张北来凉快了
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 果断留下啊
<jiero> cherrot: 。我。。。周围就有高质量妹子。
<jiero> cherrot: 但是。。。
<jiero> 算了。
<jiero> 跟质量没关系。
 * wzssyqa 鄙视你们这帮壕
 * jiero 摸摸 wzssyqa
<happyaron> 鄙视你们这帮壕，哥孤苦伶仃地一四处游荡。
 * wzssyqa 最鄙视矫情的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 卧槽你最近不还zuo了一把么，我连作的都没有。
<cherrot> jiero: 所以还是去洗浴中心吧
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。你内心是羡慕的，奢侈的。
<wzssyqa> cherrot: ^ 你帮帮他？
 * imtxc 就鄙视你们
<happyaron> jiero: 啥
 * imtxc 那么多妹子那么多钱，还矫情
<cherrot> jiero: 身边的妹子不好推  洗浴中心的明码标价 多好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 作完就没得作了
<happyaron> imtxc: 大家心里鄙视你很久了
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕
<jiero> happyaron:  我现在很不理解你。
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 袜子在音乐节呢么
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 音乐节完了来的
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 那玩意我搞不定
<imtxc> lol
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 来参观太阳能热电厂
<happyaron> jiero: 你不理解我啥了
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕的世界，我们不懂
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 说不定啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 不带这么黑我的
<happyaron> imtxc: 我哪像你似的万人斩都已经达成了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 而且谁叫你没事瞎zuo
<jiero> happyaron: 独自去旅行 竟然选择了法国
<imtxc> happyaron: 背5d3旅游累不
<happyaron> jiero: 卧槽我接下来有会要开好不好
<happyaron> imtxc: ç´¯
<happyaron> imtxc: 但忍了
<imtxc> happyaron: 值？
<happyaron> imtxc: 值
<imtxc> 那就赞啊，等你回来了发图啊
<imtxc> 拍几张好P的背景回来
<happyaron> 不入流爱好者表示终于能出一两张片
<happyaron> 了
<jiero> happyaron:  嗯嗯。
<imtxc> happyaron: lol
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 条件不行才能作挂。条件好如你们这帮壕，就作不挂了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我可不是，连作的余地都没有
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 作度娘去，人家等着呢
<wzssyqa> cherrot: ^
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 毛线
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 看吧，我这一作，就得跑张贝这地来藏着了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我没得作
<happyaron> 就这一句就够了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这下子我也没得作了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那是因为你瞎作
<happyaron> checkout 了，想念中国高铁。
<happyaron> 想念12306
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。用什么卡可以在欧洲上网？
<happyaron> jiero: 电信的比较好
<jiero> happyaron: 我定下车票了 8月10日去成都。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 中国移动的就行
<avak> weechat 回复消息的命令是什么。。 //msg 么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 哦。
<happyaron> jiero: 但是要用的话还是本地运营商便宜
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 你怎么作了 ？ 把妹子推倒了？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 反正漫游费对你也算不得钱
<happyaron> jiero: 去吧去吧
<avak> names
<jiero> happyaron: 恩。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 加油
<jiero> wzssyqa: 加油你也是
<happyaron> 他这会儿没油可加
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 还是你加油吧
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 有些欧洲妹子还是非常不错的
<happyaron> 欧洲妹子就算了吧
<happyaron> 下了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦，欧洲姐
<palomino|working> ....
<avak> $git
<jiero> wzssyqa:  是啊。欧洲妹子应该不错。
<avak> jiero: 没图没真相
<wzssyqa> jiero: 澳洲妹子咋样？
<jiero> avak: 图有屁用。。。
<palomino|working> 东欧妹子不错
<jiero> wzssyqa: 脑残多。
<wzssyqa> palomino|working: 去拐上几个？
 * jiero 不太在意外貌。。。
<palomino|working> ... wzssyqa
<imtxc> 东欧妹子打不过啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<avak> imtxc: 为啥要打呢。。
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 你已经万人斩，体力透支了，当然打不过
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 万人斩不是 adam8157 么
<imtxc> 千人斩 happyaron
<imtxc> 五百人斩 huntxu
<huntxu> 为什么
<huntxu> 我一定不会比蓉蓉少
<huntxu> 比淡淡少我还是服的 adam8157
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 胡须婶壕
<adam8157> 羽毛球去
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动ubuntu时提示出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462245 我装的是12.04版的，用win7引导 之前是没有启动项 用了置顶贴里面的所有方法 现在是有启动项，但是选择之后还是出错 错误 Code: find --set-root /grub/core.img                 Error  15: File not found                 P
<^k^>  ─> ress any key to continue... 装了几天了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ssssssseven — 2014-07-23 17:22
<wzssyqa> 壕们都下班走了
<imtxc> 今天好像没风，也去打一下鸟毛球
<onlylove> 喵的，还半小时，不然算早退
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40443
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新在线跟踪技术难以被屏蔽
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 列队欢迎。蓉蓉不在
<leeeee> 嗨~~迅雷会员的兄弟 快出来救急！！
<leeeee> wzssyqa：我又不找她。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你咋成拉拉了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 找你的
<leeeee> 在线等账号密码 直接私消给我啊。。
<leeeee> wzssyqa：我找迅雷会员。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 啊，我不是迅雷会员……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 快去冲一个。10块钱而已
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 要不是那个破烂考勤算我不到8小时，早下班了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 没带盾
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 10块钱现在都可以不要密直接支付的
<leeeee> 哎呀 我等那个兄弟出来
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我想起有件事要找你来着可是突然忘了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: win32loader还是啥的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 手头有妹子给我，还是要给我送钱？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 其他免谈
<onlylove> imtxc: 有迅雷会员没
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你可以走了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 身为DD，居然不帮忙解决debian用户问题
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我找 happyaron投诉
<leeeee> wzssyqa：真是不想说你。。你不是有妹子吗？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 气跑了
<onlylove> leeeee: 没追上的不算
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 啥，气跑了？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你还真……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你不都说了么。没追上的不算
<leeeee> wzssyqa：真跑假跑？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 从来没来过，也无所谓跑不跑了
<leeeee> 这么心酸啊
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 一直很悲伤
<leeeee> 哎哟 妹子会有的啦
<leeeee> hoxily：快出来 把你的迅雷借我！！
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 看到了吧，没我啥事，我到点了，下班
<wzssyqa> onlylove 跑得真快
<wzssyqa> 都快赶上 wzssyqa 逃跑的速度了
<leeeee> 袜子你等会帮我看看啊
<leeeee> 我下了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 帮你看神马／
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 看着 onlylove ？
<leeeee> == 跟他有啥关系
<leeeee> 你帮我看谁有迅雷
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 帮你看看神马？
<leeeee> 让他们借一个给我用用
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 好
<wzssyqa> onlylove: l5e 说你只要给他迅雷用，就跟你走
<leeeee> 跪谢！ 闪了
<leeeee> 哎哎哎 我还没走呢
<leeeee> 你这什么意思啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 平身
<leeeee> 我有要你这么说么
<wzssyqa> jiero: 有迅雷会员么？leeeee ^
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2o2KIZsNeAAD53bIfQ-QAALrKgNw2v8AAPn1080.jpg 你们都退下吧,朕想一个人静一静
<imtxc> leeeee: yoooooooooo
<leeeee> == 嗨
<jiero> leeeee:  嗨。这么羞
 * jiero 抱抱 leeeee
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 为了自己努力吧。孩子
<imtxc> jiero: 基蛙的这个新相机看起来也不错
<jiero> imtxc: 我不知道呢，没看到啊
<imtxc> jiero: a6000 和 e20 镜头
<imtxc> jiero: 我看到他在 instagram 上发的图来着
<jiero> imtxc: 看 alpha6000， 感觉不满意它的连拍速度。其他都好吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 不觉得 a6k 挺大？
<leeeee> 姐每天七点起十二点睡的  快累成狗了。。
<jiero> imtxc:  差不多和 NEX5T
<jiero> imtxc: 大不了多少。
<leeeee> 好心人帮我看看啊 迅雷兄弟我需要你的帮助！！
<leeeee> 闪了
<imtxc> jiero: 我还是老老实实看卡片
<jiero> imtxc: 卡片？
<jiero> imtxc:  rx100 和 alpha6000 一样价格吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 额怎么可能
<imtxc> jiero: a6k 比 rx100 贵得多
<imtxc> jiero: 你要那么高的连拍做啥
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。记错了，想a5k
<jiero> 了
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<jiero> imtxc: 算了。。。我只是想拍她。。。
<imtxc> jiero: a6k 银色的看起来跟奥巴家的一样挺文艺的「
<imtxc> jiero: 辣就先不着急
<imtxc> jiero: 妹子到手了再说」
<jiero> imtxc:  不到手也可以拍
<jiero> imtxc: 她允许
<jiero> imtxc:  富士的 ..
<imtxc> jiero: 原来 a6000 是 apsc 的
<jiero> imtxc:  ... 现在微单多数是 apsc的
<jiero> imtxc: 本来我就没信心妹子到手的。
<jiero> imtxc:  她最可能把我当成好朋友待着。能一起出去玩就最多了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，bcm43142驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462246 我的华硕s200e安装了ubuntu14.04，在软件中心用有线连接更新驱动，我想找到这个网卡的驱动，但是在软件中心下载的地址var/cache/apt/archives没有找到，那个朋友可以指点一下谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoye324 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-07-23 18:43
<jiero> imtxc:  还在纠结是不是买富士的呢。
<jiero> 需要 富士的色彩 奥林巴斯的对焦 索尼的功能
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么办法能快速(复杂度小于n)找到一个最小比例值?(感觉用树办不到) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462248 具体需求是这样的(一个单词复习程序): 遗忘时间点=ft,期望记忆时长=kt 当前系统时间=ct ckt=当前和遗忘时间点的距离=abs(ft-ct) r=距离遗忘的比例=ckt/kt r越小说明越
<Ovwrt> jiero: rx1
<Ovwrt> jiero: 听我的, 罗杰
<jiero> Ovwrt: 。。。
<jiero> Ovwrt: 1／3的积蓄啊。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine易信，安装正常，但是不能输账号密码登陆。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462249 终端是这个样子 Code:  ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Yixin/EasyChat $ wine yixin.exe fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0 fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet fixme:richedit:fnTextSrv_OnTxProper
<^k^>  ─> tyBitsChange 0x148470: STUB fixme:richedit:ME_HandleMessage EM_SETLANGOPTIONS: stub fixme:richedit:fnTextSrv_OnTxInplaceActivate 0x148470: STUB fixme:richedit:fnTextSrv_On …
<cece> no body talks here .
<leeeee> == 啊啊，还没出现么
<Ovwrt> ..
<jiero> Ovwrt: 。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6412.html 肥人诊断 : 一位颇为肥胖的病人请医生开一种药,使自己得以安眠。他说:"我睡觉的时候,嘴巴总是合不拢,太痛苦了。"医生观察了一会儿,对病人说:"实在抱歉,没有任何药能解决你的问题。因为你目前的肥胖,使你的皮肤显得太少,当你一
<^k^>  ─> 闭上眼,你的嘴巴就被拉开了。"
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • Why "sudo apt-get update" is all failed? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462250 Code: Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg                                                      Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg                                                   
<^k^>  ─>   Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release                                                          Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com raring …
<jiero> 不知道，是不是买个包呢。
<Ovwrt> jiero: 你现在为啥需要买相机?
<Ovwrt> jiero: 完全没必要嘛
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好。
<jusss> hoxily: 好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们这里做QS的有个妹子不错
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 娇小可爱
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 身材好 腿型也不错
<jusss> mugebjgd: 娇小，腿不长
<jusss> mugebjgd: 有些姿势不方便吧
<Terry> 这个频道。。。
<Terry> 现在午夜悄悄话时间么。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哥们你脾气得多坏啊 : 今天看了哥们更新心情: 打了两针狂犬疫苗,我感觉我的脾气好一点了！
<mugebjgd> jusss, 扯蛋 165呢
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你和 jusss 这样的讲话，要照着泰勒·斯威夫特的标准来
<jusss> 深入浅出taylor swift!
<jusss> taylor 2年换了13个bf,
<mugebjgd> jusss, 比taylor更好看
<jusss> mugebjgd: 腿没taylor长，
<mugebjgd> jusss, 女的腿长 容易扯到你的蛋
<jusss> mugebjgd: tits有scarlett大吗
<mugebjgd> jusss, 你继续意淫吧  我去找那个妹子搭讪
<ofan> mugebjgd: 搞外遇？
<onlylove> ofan: 别那么直白……
<piggybox> ofan: 有啥大惊小怪的
<mugebjgd> ofan, 擦
<mugebjgd> ofan, 认识一下而已
<knownbad> 那叫进化论里的增加后代存活率。
<knownbad> 多个性伴侣是生物本能。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 生物早。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<knownbad> 要不动物？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你是不是又闲了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 上你的班
<ofan> piggybox: ....
 * ofan 都是过来人
<mugebjgd> ofan, 想必 piggybox 已经包了好几奶了
<\q> piggybox: j programming language!
<\q> piggybox: douban
<piggybox> \q: 你激动啥
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 有心无力，养个老婆已经够累了
<mugebjgd> piggybox, 谁信
<ofan> swift两天一个新语法
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你以为都跟你一样
<piggybox> ofan: beta嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan, 滚
<\q> piggybox: 碰到了前輩
<ofan> redis真是难以想象的轻量
<ofan> distro包才1.2M...
<piggybox> ofan: 恩，和sqlite一个风格
<ofan> 跟mongodb比差太远了
<piggybox> mongodb已经被我司禁用了
<ofan> piggybox: lol 为啥
<piggybox> ofan: 烂呗，丢数据，不scale
<jusss> 今天看完Hemlock Grove S2感觉最后一集真棒
<jusss> 很想看第三季
<ofan> piggybox: 我看了stackoverflow构架的文章，5台服务就能撑起5亿多PV
<ofan> 虽然用了25台，
<ofan> redis kicks ass
<piggybox> ofan: 你说redis？恩，不奇怪，我就等着redis cluster发布了
<ofan> http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/21/stackoverflow-update-560m-pageviews-a-month-25-servers-and-i.html
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ StackOverflow Update: 560M Pageviews a Month, 25 Servers, and It's All About Performance - High Scalability -
<piggybox> ofan: 哦，那个啊。只能说SSD+redis当cache足够了
<ofan> 那也很nb了
<ofan> 还是大内存+ssd是王道
<piggybox> 至于win server和sql server，没啥可说的，就和fb还在用php一样，迁移成本太高
 * piggybox 上班去了
<\q> ofan: 架構怎麼學，怎麼練，怎麼研究
<ofan> \q: 做几天运维就会了
<gebjgd> ofan, taylor不好看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 中午又是快餐？
<knownbad> 未知。
<knownbad> 还不饿。
<gebjgd> *比尔盖子V：升级完《文明》，果然有 GFW 了……@jlijames @Tom_Bu
<gebjgd> 这是真的额？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  03:12
<imtxc> yoooooooooo
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你想买雷不死的手机？
<knownbad> 老婆想要个大点的手机就不用带平板了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想k910
<knownbad> 不适合北美。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 连发布会的词都用苹果的  天朝抄袭成性啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么不适合
<knownbad> 美国的GSM Freq和全球不同。
<knownbad> 所以我才关注了之前给你的Sony。   那个机子Freq多的惊艳。
<knownbad> 我都想买但老婆不喜欢，而我家只能有一人败家。
<gebjgd> knownbad, k910应该支持
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不就是quadband么
<knownbad> 没，ATT和Tmobile两家就不同。
<knownbad> 恨死美国的通信公司了，从landline到cell都他妈的奸商。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国电信是贵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我以前包月好象是50刀
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用的tmobile
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是60刀
<knownbad> 除非政府出面要不互相墙对方。
<knownbad> 以前换家电话公司就得换号，现在不必了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不易
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你给我的那个mpd无法播放
<gebjgd> knownbad, 昨天的那首mp3
<knownbad> 是不是MPD旧版本？   我现在没用MPD了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian wheezy上的
<gebjgd> knownbad, raspi
<knownbad> 我知道mplayer可以
<gebjgd> knownbad, vlc也不行
<knownbad> Debug了没有？
<knownbad> 看看讯息。
<knownbad> 没吃垃圾午餐但喝垃圾麦当劳咖啡去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国麦当劳咖啡也能喝？
<knownbad> Premium coffee不错其他的就不怎么样。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国能喝的只有starbucks
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我女儿都会跳舞了
<knownbad> Peet's coffee 和 Coffee beans 都可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在跑的可快了
<knownbad> 以后做舞女？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<knownbad> 跑给警察追？
<knownbad> 这个 coffee 不错。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你嫉妒就直接说
<knownbad> http://marleycoffee.com/
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Marley Coffee | Stir.It.Up.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国好咖啡遍地是
<knownbad> 我倒还好但老婆肯定妒忌。
<knownbad> 那你地上扫包试试。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆的肚子还没信？
<knownbad> 得等年底去台湾祭祖才有戏。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和祭祖有什么关系
<knownbad> 说来话长就不说了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 说说看
<knownbad> 和 after life 有关。
<gebjgd> knownbad, è¿·ä¿¡
<knownbad> 我不盲目的迷信但有些是解释不来。
<knownbad> 老婆在中国抽的签和一年后台湾请人算的几乎一模一样。   我不是盲目的迷信但也不是盲目的无神论。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 算的什么
<knownbad> 求子。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 必须祭祖才行？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那就去试试看吧
<knownbad> 连得做的善事数目都差不多。
<knownbad> 我只能说由不得我。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可见你们2个缺德
<knownbad> 妈的，就知道你不会错过。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你既然自己都信了
<knownbad> 这种事难说，各种原因都有可能。
<knownbad> 反正不是坏事何乐不为？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 谁让你们不早点要的
<knownbad> 之前和老婆也谈过做善事，只不过在不同的情景下而已。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和做善事有什么关系
<knownbad> 一半是老婆，她拿不定。   我则是年纪大。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 书到用事方恨少
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不是去看过医生了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明明你没有问题
<knownbad> 祭祖和做善事是一起的。
<knownbad> 有一定的影响，男性荷尔蒙低对精液有影响。
<knownbad> 反正我被老婆当种猪对待，除了赚钱养家就是播种。
<knownbad> 这个我个人推荐。   http://www.amazon.com/Marley-Coffee-Whole-Lions-Blend/dp/B00AVIVO5G/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1406145332&sr=1-2&keywords=bob+marley+coffee
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Amazon.com : Marley Coffee Whole Bean Coffee, Lion's Blend, 2 Pound : Roasted Coffee Beans : Grocery & Gourmet Food
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我直接去tchibo买
<knownbad> 没试过German coffee。
<knownbad> 你在美国见过吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么德国咖啡  都是进口的
<knownbad> 妈的。
<knownbad> 那你还说啥。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 区别在咖啡机器
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 追寻自己的幸福
<gebjgd> jiero, 你又无病呻吟了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我有病呢。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么病？
<jiero> gebjgd:  各种皮肤病和心病
<jiero> gebjgd: 追女孩子去四川了- 给我路费吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 有成都认识的人吗？
<gebjgd> jiero, 自己去赚钱
<jiero> gebjgd:  现在我的钱是够路费了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是，迷惘啊。
<knownbad> 迷惘不在四川吧？
<jiero> gebjgd:   我不知道我到底要什么了
<jiero> knownbad:  对，但是现在感觉我无法思考
<jiero> knownbad: 至少经验告诉我在她身边我能安心
<knownbad> 如果你想替她老公照顾她，可以。
<knownbad> 你是个好人。
<jiero> knownbad: 。好像她还没有老公
<knownbad> 将来的老公。
<jiero> knownbad: 当然，算是替她未来的老公照顾。。。有些怪异。
<knownbad> 反正你是没戏的。
<jiero> 嗯。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你太狠了
<knownbad> 没，是现实狠。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> No Regret - 她的朋友们也说，不要后悔，希望渺茫
<knownbad> 我只能跟你说实话，但不会阻止你。
<jiero> 嘿嘿，她也和我说实话。
<jiero> 我特别喜欢她的一点，我几乎不需要猜测
<knownbad> 学习如何 crash and burn 也不错的。
<knownbad> 中文不会翻译。
<jiero> hope there is buffer and barrier to avoid her.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 狗屎烂又臭？
<jiero> gebjgd:  。
<knownbad> gebjgd: Feed you some.
<jiero> had it, 2 months ago.
<jiero> now Im fine
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给rpm打包之后 越发感觉rpm垃圾了
<knownbad> 好似公认的 deb 比 rpm 好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, rpm简直就是。。。。
<gebjgd> 抽完dota2了
<gebjgd> 准备睡觉
<jiero> gebjgd: 晚安
<gebjgd> knownbad, crash and burn 你竟然不知道怎么翻译？
<knownbad> 真不知道。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一看你就没听过多少savage garden的歌
<gebjgd> knownbad, 玉石俱焚
<knownbad> 那跟中文有啥关系？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有人这么翻译
<knownbad> 那是吗？
<knownbad> 不是吧？
<knownbad> 一败塗地？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看你用在什么语境了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 来自飞机失事吧
<knownbad> 那你还说。
<jiero> 失败的连锁
<jiero> 哈哈哈，失败了4次了。不在意是不是有第5次。
<jiero> 20小时接触时间就告白了4次，我简直是疯子哈
<jiero> 哈哈
<knownbad> 就是一败塗地了。
<jiero> 对啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用来用去还是xfce4好用
<jiero> gebjgd: 你还不睡
<jiero> gebjgd:  用来用去就觉得 xfce4组件分离度最大
<gebjgd> jiero, 何为分离
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为好多混用 gnome 和 xfce 的。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那怎么了
<knownbad> 我在 lxde 和 xfce 之间纠结。  现在先用着 #crunchband openbox。
<gebjgd> knownbad, lxde不能在输入键盘的时候自动锁触摸版
<gebjgd> knownbad, 另外openbox的windeco我看腻了
<knownbad> 那和 xorg 有关吧？
<knownbad> synaptic 看看？
<jiero> gebjgd: 忘记了，总是记得沟通不畅，有些功能缺
<gebjgd> jiero, 没觉得
<gebjgd> jiero, kde的taskbar双屏幕的时候竟然显示2次程序
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。
<jiero> gebjgd:  我把小米无线网卡忘在裤子口袋里，洗了。
<jiero> lsusb都不出了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那东西有什么用
<jiero> gebjgd: windows下装驱动能变wifi ap
<jiero> gebjgd:  就是路由模式。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没有我in#
<gebjgd> jiero, 没有win
<jiero> gebjgd:  给有win的人插上，让他们分wifi
<gebjgd> jiero, 用不着
<jiero> gebjgd:  有些手机必须用呢。
<gebjgd> jiero, 手机有移动网络
<jiero> gebjgd: 节省流量，加快速度；平板未必有
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-24
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 吉林化工学院冒个泡吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462254 想学习下linux，听说ubuntu适合新手，就来这里学习一下！ 有化院的校友进来转一转撒。一个人太孤单 统计信息: 发表于 由 记录者 — 2014-07-24 1:36
<untitled> test
<^k^> untitled:点点点.  08:34
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的麒麟UBUNTU14.04感觉好卡啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462257 电脑是联想一体机C325 /E450 内存1.5G 动辄内存过80%，甚至90%，没有下过60%，求高手帮助解决，或者推荐1个较节省的系统。 PS： 英文盲，喜爱GUI 统计信息: 发表于 由 achekyo — 2014-07-24 7:33
<hoxily> 早！
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 有没有愿意制作Ubuntu视频教程的童鞋 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462260 装逼的话就不多说了，我做了一个爱酷学习网（http://www.icoolxue.com），上面有一个Ubuntu的视频教程，但是是基于Ubuntu 9.04的，已经比较老了，不知道论坛里有没有童鞋愿意制作最新的Ubuntu视频教程
<^k^>  ─> 分享一下。如果你愿意，请发邮件到admin@icoolxue.com商量具体事宜。 如果觉得打扰了你，请原谅。 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04 的系统又坏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462261 昨天我的系统又坏了，又回到了12.04.为什么用一段时间后系统就会出问题，是Gnome的问题吗？Gnome开机就显示system problem detected,结果用了一段时间后系统就真的不行了。我又安装了12.04，显示有损坏的软件包,好像是
<^k^>  ─> shotwell.shotwell损坏就能把系统搞坏？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-07-24 9:24
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04更新后，自体变难看了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462262 安装后自体还可以，更新后，自体看着就乱了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuwech — 2014-07-24 9:26
<lsjun1> 昨天买了一个e乐充 用来给北京公交卡充值   是个usb的nfc设备    deepin下能识别到么？
<jiero> .....
<jiero> 我。。。
<zouyi> ？
<jiero> 算了，谁帮忙测试 RawTherapee 的翻译文件。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 软件安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462263 下载了一个trg.xz的软件包，但是不知怎么安装，求教大神讲解一下，本人ubuntu新手，菜鸟一个。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangchaoqun789 — 2014-07-24 9:40
 * stardiviner 有谁用 Emacs Org-mode 的么？怎么设置babel的headers让sqlite的输出结果显示为 table，并且带有headers？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 十分诡异的awk ？？！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462264 如题，我想让变量a小于15时打印1.cat的第一列,用AWK： cat 1.cat | awk '{if ("'"$a"'"<15) {print $1}}' 诡异的事情出现了，a=14,12,11,10.1都行 a=9.9,8.7,7.4时什么也没输出。哪里出问题了？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-07-24 9:57
<imtxc> jiero onlylove  早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<jiero> imtxc:  早。。。
<stardiviner> 你们都刚起床？
<stardiviner> jiero: 好久不见了，最近都在干啥呢？
<jiero> stardiviner: 最近感情拖死了
<stardiviner> jiero: are your serious ?
<stardiviner> jiero: which kind of story?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04大家如何降温？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462265 如题，小弟安装ubuntukylin之后，深深觉得ubuntu中文用户应该都用这个版本，但是。。。不能安装显卡驱动，又不能禁用独显，目前温度略高。特地向大家求助，集思广益，一起讨论如何降温。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 u字ti — 2014-07-24 10:27
<mikecao> jiero, 有啥不开心的，说出来让大家开心下。。。
<imtxc> qiao: 首席
<imtxc> cherrot: 土豪妹子
<qiao> imtxc: 壕早～
<imtxc> pity: 皮提早
<jiero> mikecao:  我不高兴自己没有100万元
<cherrot> imtxc: 摸摸大
<jiero> cherrot: 兔贼  。
<cherrot> jiero: 早啊
<jiero> cherrot 早。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu Server 如何修改刷新频率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462266 大家好 我的电脑没有显卡，使用的是 Intel G3258 CPU自带的集成显卡。显示器是老旧的 三星 LED 显示器，只有 VGA 接口，19" 最佳显示分辨率 1440x900。 现在的问题： 安装好Ubuntu Server 后，命令行在显示器底部
<^k^>  ─> 无法看到，因为Ubuntu 的 VGA 输出默认的刷新频率是 60。 改安装 Ubuntu Desktop，一样的问题，无法看到底部的一些东西，但是Desktop有 …
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<jiero> imtxc:  好吧。
<huntxu> qiao: 看一个rpm包的脚本，how
<qiao> huntxu:  ？
<tombu> 看spec文件
<hoxily> jiero: 看log，你好像跑四川追妹子去啦？
<huntxu> qiao: 如何看一个rpm包里面的脚本啊，还没装的
<tombu> 解压
<tombu> 看看有没有spec
<qiao> huntxu: 如果是rpm包的话，不太知道。
<qiao> huntxu: 要是有 src 的话，就好办。直接解压。
<qiao> huntxu: 不过貌似rpm包也可以直接解压～
<huntxu> qiao: ...你们
<huntxu> qiao: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/centos-rhel-suse-rpm-see-installation-uninstallation-scripts/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux RPM: View Script That Run When You Install RPM Files
<qiao> huntxu: 其实对rpm包的用法不熟啊。。
<huntxu> qiao: 列出包里的文件呢
<huntxu> qiao: 不要安装
<qiao> rpm -ql  ?
<jiero> hoxily 还没去
<qiao> huntxu: rpm -qlp
<qiao> huntxu: rpm -qlp package.rpm
<huntxu> qiao: 我已经会了
<huntxu> qiao: 你这样子，对得起 iMadper 吗
<qiao> huntxu: ...
<qiao> huntxu: 这些命令怎么能记得住。
<tombu> 每次要用就man
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 怎样确认当前是 mir 还是 xorg 在做显示服务器。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462267 还是免不了对 mir 的好奇。 我知道有查看软件包的命令，但是不会用，怎样确认一下当前的系统用的是那个显示服务器。 另外 mir 是否已经到了完全可以取代 xorg 的阶段。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 NetDreamer — 2014-07-24 11:19
<um-user> huntxu: rpm2cpio xx.rpm | cpio -div
<um-user> 理解不了apt把各个功能分割出来是出于什么心理
<huntxu> um-user: 矬，rpm -qpl就好了
<um-user> huntxu: rpm命令太多, 记不住
<um-user> huntxu: 直接解压出来, 干啥都行
<tombu> 据说计划中的新apt要合并到一起
<tombu> 和yum一样
<um-user> 这么多年了, apt才发现需要合并到一起?
<um-user> 我每次都要想一下, 到底是用apt-file还是apt-cache...
<huntxu> apt-file很少用...
<wangli> huntxu, rpm2cpio *.rpm | cpio -div
<wangli> huntxu, 如果iMdaper在，他一定给出这个命令的
 * jiero 摸摸 wangli 
<jiero> 什么时候 imadper 已经成为这么重要的人物了
<huntxu> wangli: 你有本事去bugzilla上面开file说把rpm的-qpl取消掉我就信你
<wangli> huntxu, 我什么都不知道
<wangli> huntxu, 是iMdaper告诉我的
<huntxu> wangli: 你被它忽悠了
<imtxc> um-user: 早啊
<wangli> huntxu, 不可能吧，记得我刚实习的时候，连电脑开机都不会
<wangli> huntxu, 都是iMdaper指导的
<imtxc> um-user 应该是色大象吧
<imtxc> 你俩暴露了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.10 加windows域，配置SSH后域用户无法用域账号远程ssh访问。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462270 新装了一台ubuntu 13.10服务器，已加域并配置SSH，本机域账号登陆没有问题，客户端用root账号远程ssh访问也没问题。 目前的问题是客户端无法用域账号远程ssh访问该服务
<^k^>  ─> 器。请问是什么问题？（同一域环境） 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackassman — 2014-07-24 11:24
<imtxc> um-user: 用适马dp的人一般背几盒电池出门？
<um-user> imtxc: 这个, 要看他们的书包有多大
<um-user> imtxc: 一般70L的背包就够了
<imtxc> um-user: 也对哦
<imtxc> um-user: 你说 gr 怎么样
<imtxc> um-user: 看起来体积很满意啊
<imtxc> 比黑卡小
<um-user> imtxc: 能接受定焦, 一切都好.
<onlylove> um-user: 你今天又看了啥字符串
<um-user> onlylove: 我正在编辑的代码的文件名.
<imtxc> um-user: 我刚还跟 jiero 说呢，我拿着变焦机器也很少变啊
<um-user> onlylove: 不过不能加.c, 不然非法的nick...
<um-user> imtxc: 恩, 那就gr足够了
<um-user> wangli: 别黑我.
<imtxc> um-user: 等小 28mm， 这样的焦段是不是太尴尬了
<imtxc> 不广也不人文
<um-user> imtxc: 还好了, 当35来用
<um-user> imtxc: 而且, gr的抓拍是所有人都说好的
<imtxc> um-user: 我目前倒也没有抓拍的要求
<imtxc> 就是路上啊什么的遇到好玩的好看的想拍下来
<jiero> imtxc: 手机就够了
<imtxc> jiero: 手机真不够
<jiero> imtxc: 那是你妹的只会用来拍照不会拍视频
<jiero> imtxc: 直接4K视频
<imtxc> jiero: 你不懂
<jiero> imtxc: 。你更不懂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7 ubuntu14.04和intel NVIDIA双显卡一条龙方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462272 一 安装win7+ubuntu14.04双系统 基本参考http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-04/100369p3.htm 注意事项： 如何确定自己的C盘盘符 也就是需要更改默认的 title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=cas
<imtxc> jiero: 我为了省电，手机屏保都是纯黑色。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你要是懂了就不会给那么糟糕的片出来。
<imtxc> jiero: 那片很糟糕么
<imtxc> jiero: 打电话的时候单手瞎拍的嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。我错了。
<imtxc> jiero: 逗得厉害了
<jiero> imtxc: 为了省电，你需要一个充电宝 - 还需要额外电池 -直接插手机
<jiero> 干嘛要相机
<imtxc> jiero: 你不懂
<imtxc> jiero: 如果你的手机，打开相机之后，10分钟内就会没电，你就懂了
<jiero> imtxc:  我自然明白。竟然打开10分钟呢。
<imtxc> 貌似是这手机内置的存储卡坏了？ 一拍照或者看图片就发热然后疯狂耗电
<jiero> imtxc: 你壕的，任意卡片都行的画质你不能接受
<imtxc> jiero: 啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 好好说话
<jiero> imtxc: 你在难为我
<imtxc> jiero: 啥玩意
<imtxc> jiero: 什么叫任意卡片都行的画质我不能接受
<imtxc> jiero: 我啥时候不能接受啥了
<jiero> imtxc: 说你可以接受手机画质，那么任意卡片都行咯。
<imtxc> jiero: 哦
<um-user> imtxc: gr的好处就是, 镜头质量高, 而且不能换, 所以省去了很多后期的费用, 体积也合适, 操控大家都说好
<imtxc> um-user: 操控好是扯的
<imtxc> um-user: 那按钮虽然是单手操作设计，但是按钮都特小
<um-user> imtxc: 我看评测, 都说操控方便呀
<jiero> imtxc: 然后现在你要花3500 买个扫街机器。
<imtxc> jiero: 啥。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 理光 GR 超过 4000不是？
<imtxc> jiero: 3500
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。果然钱多
<imtxc> jiero: 额
<imtxc> jiero: 这话怎么讲
<imtxc> jiero: 算了，我就是烧包而已
<um-user> imtxc: rx1吧
<imtxc> um-user: 还没烧包到那程度
<imtxc> um-user: 等我胖到裤兜可以装下rx1了再说
<um-user> imtxc: 取决于你穿什么裤子.
<imtxc> lol
<um-user> imtxc: 帮你找一条裤兜够大的裤子?
<imtxc> um-user: 暂时不烧包
<imtxc> um-user: 我要想办法更烧一些
<um-user> imtxc: 多赚钱.
<um-user> imtxc: 没别的办法
<vtavg2012> ？
<vtavg2012> um-user: ？
<um-user> vtavg2012: 谁?
<vtavg2012> um-user: 我吗？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • usb鼠标不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462273 新装的ubuntu 14.04 ，鼠标不能动，左右键也不管用，在windows上能用，不需要专门的驱动，怎么解决啊 [ 30.322] (II) config/udev: Adding input device G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/event5) [ 30.322] (**) G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "
<^k^>  ─> evdev keyboard catchall" [ 30.322] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse' [ 30.322] (**) G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events [ 30.322] …
<imtxc> um-user: 大家一发gr的片就黑白，受不了
<um-user> imtxc: .
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。直接看 flickr
<imtxc> jiero: å¼±
<imtxc> jiero: 必须看 lofter 啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你要找水平烂的看，符合你。
<jiero> imtxc:  。我最近是疯了，不要把我的话当回事。。。
 * jiero patpat imtxc
<nyfair> imtxc: 老司机老司机
<jiero> nyfair: 。
<imtxc> nyfair: 啊？
<imtxc> 我不是adam 的小号啊
<jiero> imtxc:  你确实是老司机
<nyfair> imtxc: 蛋蛋除了钱，什么都不懂，所以还是要靠老司机
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么把MBR启动无损转换为EFI启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462274 在移动硬盘上安装了一个Linux，mbr形式的。有3个分区，为boot 500M + root 90G + NTFS 150G 但是最近把笔记本恢复成了efi+gpt的win8 如果想进入移动硬盘的Linux，需要临时把bios切换为legacy，有点麻烦 能不能把
<^k^>  ─> 移动硬盘的Linux转换为efi启动？ 初步想法是： 1.备份boot分区 2.把boot分区重新分为100M efi格式 + 400M ext4格式 两个分区 3.把之前500M的 …
<imtxc> nyfair: 好吧
<yunfan> https://panopticlick.eff.org/   这个好玩 可以追踪人
<^k^> ⇪ t: Panopticlick
<yunfan> 想做个wp插件 供跟踪访客  共享信息
<yunfan> imtxc: 你是老公鸡
<nyfair> yunfan: 这方案不靠谱吧，同一个人换环境再正常不过了看，同一个环境也会有不同的人（e.g. 网吧）
<yunfan>  nyfair 他说了 要配合其他的用 不过我想的是手机端
<yunfan> 跟踪手机端更有利润
 * adam8157 妈蛋
<yunfan> 手机端能摘录作为指纹的数据更多
<yunfan> 比如分辨率什么的
<yunfan> 还有手机的agent更多 可以多出许多精确的group出来
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40443
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新在线跟踪技术难以被屏蔽
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要搞这个？
<nyfair> yunfan: 牛牛，我们合作吧
<nyfair> yunfan: 你负责开发，我负责忽悠
<yunfan> nyfair: 我也想这么跟你说
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个是canvas指纹 精确度不怎么高
<nyfair> yunfan: 我也会开发啦，不要觉得我是打酱油的
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似你忽悠的能力比开发好一大截
<yunfan> nyfair: 我就是说你负责开发 我负责忽悠 你忘了我人肉过你 至少知道你都玩过什么语言
<nyfair> yunfan: 我们得先弄清楚目标市场
<yunfan> 以后我的博客 只要有人登录disqus 就记录他的用户名和指纹信息
<yunfan> 以后就可以研究这个人了
<nyfair> yunfan: 个人隐私我是感觉没多少人重视，很多人都说我电脑里没什么有价值的，别人看就随便看吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 贵司专业浏览器厂商 肯定有卖数据的渠道 这点你比我清楚
<nyfair> yunfan: 你准备根据这个人的上网行为分析这个人的性格爱好之类的？
<yunfan> nyfair: 不用 我用来辅助人肉搜索
<jusss> nyfair: 不用分析，大家都喜欢看爱情动作电影
<nyfair> yunfan: 你觉得人肉这块蛋糕有多大，狭义上的人肉都是靠人
<yunfan> 分析性格喜好 再根据这些信息派出有相关经验的agent去搞社交工程  比如对你，我们就得派个有日系动漫背景+会搞破解的去 而且最好是冒充那个什么播放器插件的作者 这样更容易忽悠你
<yunfan> nyfair: 猎头也靠人 但是人家单价高 海不是照样有市场
<yunfan> 而且我有个云人肉服务的计划
<nyfair> yunfan: 菊苣分析有理有据，好评
<yunfan> 还有计算机辅助推导的
<yunfan> nyfair: 我每次人肉完 信息就仍了 太浪费
<yunfan> 而且比如人肉你 得到你好友的信息 我也用不上
<yunfan> 不如都传到云端 匿名出售
<yunfan> 别人也可以利用这个加快人肉进程
 * hamo 困
<RainFlying> System Uptime: 4 hours, 38 minutes, 1 second - Textual Uptime: 4 hours, 37 minutes, 36 seconds
<RainFlying> <html><head>
<RainFlying> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<RainFlying> <title>ERROR: The requested URL could not be retrieved</title>
<RainFlying> <style type="text/css"><!--
<RainFlying> /*
<RainFlying> Stylesheet for Squid Error pages
<RainFlying> Adapted from design by Free CSS Templates
<^k^> RainFlying:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<RainFlying> 靠 被 pastebin 的 Textual 脚本坑了
<adam8157> hamo: 你每天就知道犯困
<adam8157> Destine: 悦姐, 我搞了个twitter自动显示instragram图片的插件, 每天看你的图片减肥!
<Destine> adam8157, 看我的图片为什么可以减肥？
<adam8157> Destine: 吃得少, 越看越饿, 消化脂肪
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 12.04还不死
<Destine> adam8157, 。。。我图片还有这功能。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你现在被分配去维护LTS？
<adam8157> Destine: 记得我跟你说过我每天半夜看美食视频么
<adam8157> yunfan: 修bug嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 我现在用着的1404一堆问题
<adam8157> Destine: 腰带已然扎到了最里面的那个眼儿 思密达
<yunfan> 老是crash 问我要权限发报告
<adam8157> yunfan: "呵呵"
<adam8157> yunfan: 报bug去
<adam8157> RainFlying: 牛牛
<Destine> adam8157, 还是要靠锻炼。。。不要靠饿。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤毛
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕
<yunfan> adam8157: 我禁止了 居然还继续 贵司的设计人员不知道都是些什么人
<adam8157> yunfan: "呵呵"
<yunfan> 不扯了 我要补充点啤酒 开始进入coding状态
<RainFlying> adam8157: 大神好
<nyfair> adam8157: 所以贵司真无聊，弄个unity干嘛，像以前那熊样有问题还可以骂骂gnome解气
 * adam8157 我最近参透了一个道理, 为什么白人喜欢早上洗澡
<adam8157> nyfair: "呵呵"
<nyfair> adam8157: 跟白人睡过了？
<adam8157> nyfair: 这个成就还未解锁
<yunfan> adam8157: 说得好像我们不喜欢早上洗澡一样
<adam8157> yunfan: 大多数中国人的习惯是只晚上洗
<yunfan> adam8157: 那只是没条件而已
<yunfan> 就像我以前还不是天天洗呢
<yunfan> 现在只要有即使热水 我巴不得一天洗三次
<nyfair> 阿蛋这个大多数明显找抽
<nyfair> 被yunfan牛牛无情嘲讽了
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<yunfan> nyfair: 支持你去皮鞭去抽啊蛋
<yunfan> 最好穿个兔女郎服
<onlylove> 刚切过来就看这么重口味话题……
 * adam8157 洗葡萄吃
 * yunfan 洗谁的葡萄？
<nyfair> 抽打回力球
<adam8157> yunfan: 我
<adam8157> yunfan: 公司的
<yunfan> nyfair: 哦 洗干净了嘛？
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • ubuntu12.04 执行 apt-get update 失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462276 }6RWLN5))AES0MK[J48T8L2.jpg 换源还是失败 统计信息: 发表于 由 勾祖超 — 2014-07-24 14:08
<imtxc> adam8157: 为什么呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 头发卷
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 不过要是热水免费的话，我也愿意早晚都洗
<yunfan> imtxc: 我得要求热水马上来 叫我等半天我懒得
<yunfan> adam8157: 昨晚开了20个chrome标签页  结果那个brix的机器风扇开始满速  声音跟波音一样 额
<yunfan> 真是个大坑
<imtxc> yunfan: 不在乎电费的话，你这个要求还算要求么
<imtxc> yunfan: 热水器一直开这就是
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要调整brix的极限么，不知道chrome是资源大户
<adam8157> yunfan: "呵呵
 * adam8157 被realtek搞疯了
 * adam8157 带薪编译
<yunfan> imtxc: 慢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说那个声音太狠了 跟要爆炸一样
<yunfan> 只好把chrome整个给关了 tmd
<yunfan> 下个月发工资要买个intel的平板
<RainFlying> yunfan: 土豪
<RainFlying> imtxc: yunfan: 都是土豪，这个月一看电费已经 60 多了，吓得我就没敢开空调，朝南的房间。
<yunfan> RainFlying: intel现在贴钱给白牌厂家 土豪个p啊
<RainFlying> yunfan: 50 以内能买到吗？
<yunfan> RainFlying: 可以啊 找阿蛋拿
<RainFlying> yunfan: 阿蛋在哪里，求一个
<yunfan> RainFlying: 这个就得靠自己了
<RainFlying> yunfan: 土豪无疑，人脉大大地有
<adam8157> RainFlying: I'm watching on you
<adam8157> RainFlying: 你自动回fo的?
<RainFlying> adam8157: 圡壕，你就是传说中的阿蛋吗？
<imtxc> yunfan: 那你该换个热水器嘛
<RainFlying> adam8157: 手动 fo 的
<yunfan> RainFlying: 这种事总要自己做的 总不能连把尿都要我帮你吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 带保温功能的
<yunfan> imtxc: 等我装修房子的时候再说
<adam8157> RainFlying: 手速真快, 我刚fo你不到三秒钟....
<RainFlying> yunfan: 如果可以的话，请帮我
<imtxc> yunfan: 烧完再用的那种，真的挺慢
<RainFlying> imtxc: yunfan: 我租的房子是用煤气的
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 做
<RainFlying> imtxc: yunfan: 还没看过煤气费
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 做了土豪们
 * adam_magic_pack 编译好慢
<yunfan> RainFlying: 管道煤气？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 编译慢还不好？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 哥用python这种脚本语言才郁闷 没有编译事件做搪塞
<yunfan> 时间
<yunfan> imtxc: 有的据说可以15秒出热水
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我同步在处理两个bug, 有todo在我就略着急
<yunfan> 而且我希望热水的开关调节精度可以提高
<yunfan> 我现在的太阳能热水器 要么就太热 要么就太冷
<yunfan> 很火大
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 还是燃气的好
<RainFlying> yunfan: 自己做温控，精确到 0.1 ℃
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 活该 单核偏偏模拟dual-Thread
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 啊列, 我-j24的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 天然气我信不过
<yunfan> 同样是易爆 海不如烧氢气呢
<yunfan> 用个太阳能白天分解水储存起来
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 热得快, 持续, 便宜, 水温可调
<yunfan> 水温哪个不可调？
<yunfan> 关键是调整精度
<yunfan> 太阳能海不要钱呢
<yunfan> 说起来 只有液化石油气 为何没有天然气的罐子呢
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 压力太大
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 丙烷容易液化, 天然气要求的压力太大
<yunfan> 那管道可有煤气？
<yunfan> 管道的压力不知道如何
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 管道里是气, 不是液
<yunfan> 要是有人挖管道回怎样 额
<yunfan> 恐怖分子怎么连这个都想不到 真没前途
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 管道节点都会测压
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 怎么测？ 在居民楼下挖不行么
<yunfan> 反正人家正常用气也会导致压力下降的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 隔行如隔山, 供气系统的安全保障肯定远比你想象的要复杂
<yunfan> 或者就弄个出租房 一直放着天然气 用个远程控制开关过半天点火
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 也许你把他们想得太好了
<yunfan> 当然这不能怪他们 他们当初设计行业规则的时候 未必要考虑这种
<onlylove> yunfan: 必须考虑漏气这种事情，燃气爆炸不是小事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看上次青岛那次
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果这个都考虑不到，是没有资质的
<onlylove> yunfan: 压力钢瓶，电梯，天车，这些属于特种设备，定期检查的
<onlylove> yunfan: 制造商必须有资质才允许制造
<yunfan> onlylove: 既然这样 为何还有上回的爆炸呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是城市规划的问题，反正不管怎样，燃气泄漏了，然后就那样了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不是说他厂子的问题 我是说别人挖一段燃气管道放气出来
<tcstory> help me brothers
<onlylove> yunfan: 看你怎么放，压力表很灵的
<yunfan> 说到这个 我想到个好玩的东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你给直接戳洞，压力下的很快的
<tcstory> 有会python3的哥哥们
<yunfan> 可以把斯特林发动机装汽车上 放个那种小的煤气灌在上面做燃料
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是管道被腐蚀，这种就没办法准确量了
<onlylove> yunfan: 供气管道都是里三层外三层包的很严实的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个有可能 输送管道 分段 每段都有测压 发现压力下降很快 判断为泄漏  就立刻切断上游供气
<onlylove> yunfan: 一直都是分段测压啊
<yunfan> 不过居民区肯定不能这么判断  比如我这里一个居民楼 到了傍晚那会 大家都开炉子烧饭 那压力肯定下降很快啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且暖气这种，为了保证温度，一直是高压烧水，而且为了防止有人放水，都有备用措施的
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然暖气和天然气是两回事
<yunfan> onlylove: p 经常有人放暖气的水
<onlylove> yunfan: 对，所以有备用措施，就是加压机
<yunfan> onlylove: 苏州街那附近有个街道 常年暖气泄漏 冒白烟 从来也没补过
<onlylove> yunfan: 水压不够的情况只能这样
<onlylove> yunfan: 你确定那是暖气泄露……
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3184700076#
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 这次我又带来新的python3的socket问题哦_linux吧_百度贴吧
<yili> test
<^k^> yili:点点点.  15:16
<yili> 点点点
<nyfair> Type str doesn*t support the buffer API
<nyfair> 这不已经告诉你为什么了么
<yunfan> onlylove: 除了暖气 没别的原因  而且只宰冬天有
<yunfan> nyfair: 你看你暴露了
<nyfair> ？
<tcstory> ..
<nyfair> 没意思
<yunfan> 我要去看下x86 asm快速教程 学好了好装逼
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 救我
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 夏阁艾迪剑
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 啥玩儿
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 四大圣剑不知道？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 啥玩儿
<nyfair> 旅人救世剑
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 完全不懂
 * hamo 跪求靠谱人肉翻墙机会
 * adam_magic_pack 同求
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: hamo: 组团组团
<yili> 英语不好的，默默看着你们翻
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 泥奏凯, 你个有L1的
<nyfair> 有和去过是两码事
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: L1?
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: TA有
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: L1和TA都是啥？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 他/她
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: L1是Visa
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: L1是啥？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 配额一直够, 落地就可申请PR的Visa哦
<hamo> nyfair: L1哪搞的啊？
<imtxc> 毒，德味
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 这是啥意思
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不知道夏阁艾迪剑啥意思？下个ID见
 * hamo 跟不上年轻人的思路了
<mugebjgd> hamo, 女的？
<hamo> mugebjgd: 么么哒
<mugebjgd> hamo, 不信
<mugebjgd> hamo, skype上视频裸聊
<hamo> mugebjgd: 干嘛跟你裸聊.
<hamo> mugebjgd: 你也是女的？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: yooo, 然后你就把Skype开了啊!
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 一直开着呢好呗
<mugebjgd> hamo, 显然不是
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 刚跟人聊完
<hamo> mugebjgd: 那就不跟裸聊了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 你skype的profile填的真仔细
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 这玩意还有Profile？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 联系人数量是我的1.66666倍
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 814什么的都有写
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 这个啊，现在你再看
<um-user> * hamo 跪求靠谱人肉翻墙机会   嫁给蓉蓉?
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 前辈大白天要礻果耳卯  o.O
<adam_magic_pack> um-user: 果然是人肉翻墙
<um-user> adam_magic_pack: 你想的真多.
 * hamo 你们再聊什么，好羞耻的样子
<um-user> ... ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1297515
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 印度少年患罕見牙瘤 口內移除232颗增生牙齿 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 不怕
<ofan> ..
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, hamo 玩的就是羞耻和心跳
<adam_magic_pack> ofan: 于是你呕饭了?
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<ofan> chrome又有点卡了
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 你看完了？
<imtxc> 咋看不懂了
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 爽不？
<kaisu-tsuneyama> 好水
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 一张图片而已, 没啥
<imtxc> 听名字已经鸡皮疙瘩满了。
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。
<hamo> imtxc: 李老板就是这么重扣
<mugebjgd> 草  centos 7没有xfce
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: um-user 听说又有大陆的项目了, 不开心, 现在每天来公司编译个内核扔过去等台湾第二天反馈很悠哉
<um-user> adam_magic_pack: 哪里的? hp?
<adam_magic_pack> um-user: 来弄你
<um-user> adam_magic_pack: 啥????
<um-user> lenovo>
<um-user> ?
<um-user> 哦.
<um-user> 你这音译的, 暴露你的本性了
<hamo> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: um-user imtxc http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4e22530ejw1eiizgv6oa6j20c40fiaaz.jpg
<um-user> adam_magic_pack: 别给 hamo 看.
<imtxc> 我也不看
<imtxc> 不敢点了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 很萌哒
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 点开了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这不科学啊
<imtxc> 没有看见火花
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 是不是萌萌哒
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 是不是实验室停电了
<onlylove> 就我一个在等下班的？
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 那你就不能WTF了吧？
<adam_magic_pack> ofan: 还有我
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 阔以, wang还是一周三天, 我准备两天
<ofan> adam_magic_pack: 啥还有你
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 还有我
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我在等新的羽毛球安排出来再计划
<ofan> adam_magic_pack: 知道datrium这公司么
<adam_magic_pack> ofan: 母鸡
<pity> imtxc: 抱歉，上午没看见留言
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • for循环和awk结合变量的作用域 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462278 Code: #!/bin/bash for ((i = 1,j = 30;i <= 271,j <= 300;i += 30,j += 30)) do awk '$2 >= i &&$ 2 <= j{print $1}' new_2.txt|wc -l; done for ((i = 1,j = 30;i <= 271,j <= 300;i += 30,j += 30))中的i j在awk中怎么是0，难道作用域无法覆盖到awk中 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 糊涂的小强 — 2014-07-24 16:03
<imtxc> pity: 留言？
<imtxc> 哦哦
<imtxc> 点名的啊
<pity> imtxc: 嗯嗯
<pity> imtxc: 略忙
<onlylove> 以后要留件外套在单位……觉得略冷
<hamo> 哟呵，我这是要变北京户口啦？http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40453
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 北京计划推进京津冀一体化，改善空气质量
<um-user`> hamo: 你都高考完了, 要京户有啥用?
<hamo> um-user`: 子子孙孙无穷尽也
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40461
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国让磁悬浮技术活了下来
<um-user`> hamo: 哟!!!!!
<um-user`> hamo: 膜拜土豪
<hamo> um-user`: 脏活累活都河北人干..
<hamo> um-user`: 今上想得太美了
<adam_mag1c_pack> um-user`: hamo 啧啧, 俩北京淫
<um-user`> hamo: 赞同. 我也是河北人, 现在在修最脏的bug
<hamo> um-user`: 毛，你的能有我的脏？我都到kernel里面去workaround了
 * adam_mag1c_pack 那我岂不是一直最脏...
<um-user`> hamo: 哎, 顺便帮我也workaround一下
<um-user`> hamo: 我这是by design的bug呀...
<hamo> um-user`: 那是design的人脏
<um-user`> hamo: 好像就是我们帽帽的开发design的
 * onlylove 旁观
<um-user`>   * Copyright (C) 2004-2005 James M. Cape <jcape@ignore-your.tv>.
<um-user`>   * Copyright (C) 2007-2008 William Jon McCann <mccann@jhu.edu>
<um-user`>   * Copyright (C) 2009 Red Hat, Inc.
<um-user`> 我去, 不敢留名字都!
<hamo> um-user`: 发邮件去骂
<um-user`> hamo: 人家没留名字呀
<adam_mag1c_pack> * Copyright (C) 2014 妈的破.谢特
<um-user`> adam_mag1c_pack: 谢特... 你是 shit翻译过来的吗?
<adam_mag1c_pack> um-user`: 信达雅啊
<um-user`> adam_mag1c_pack: .. ... ....
<um-user`> 雅你妹
<adam_mag1c_pack> hamo: ^^
<hamo> 妈的破。谢特 => 妈的。破谢特
<adam_mag1c_pack> um-user`: 你的名字真不错, 饱含深意
<um-user`> adam_mag1c_pack: 呵呵
<onlylove> 有咽炎的表示想留在北京很困难
<adam_mag1c_pack> onlylove: 啥, 明明有咽炎的都在北京
<adam_mag1c_pack> hamo: ^^
<hamo> adam_mag1c_pack: 我是鼻炎
 * um-user` 本来没咽炎, 在北京住了两年, 现在咽炎了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我发现个问题……就是这次人直接给申请的金卡……难道这年头不申请金卡不给过？
<adam_mag1c_pack> hamo: 我是说"咽炎" --> "阉炎" 都在北京
<adam_mag1c_pack> hamo: 犇
<hamo> onlylove: 连申请金卡的勇气懂没有，干嘛给你过
<onlylove> adam_mag1c_pack: 难道是因为在北京才染病？
<um-user`> hamo: bi炎?
<onlylove> hamo: 金卡难看啊
<onlylove> hamo: 普卡的红色比金卡的颜色好看多了
<um-user`> adam_mag1c_pack: 你的腌炎提醒了我.
<um-user`> adam_mag1c_pack: 我有点儿黑不下去了
<adam_mag1c_pack> um-user`: 我输了
<um-user`> adam_mag1c_pack: 二声. 别多想
<adam_mag1c_pack> onlylove: 都在北京 都在中关村
<onlylove> adam_mag1c_pack: 其实春夏还好，秋冬真心难过
<imtxc> onlylove: 或许？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，上次也是直接给点的金卡，我要的普卡，然后没戏了
<imtxc> 。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 这次等等看吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 也许和aron一样拒金批普呢
<RainFlying> 常年咽炎路过
<imtxc> onlylove: 不着急
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，降级也是一个活路
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔，这得治
<imtxc> onlylove: 慢慢来
<RainFlying> onlylove: 绝症，没得治
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想要的就是普卡好么，金卡卡面不如普卡好看
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔啊，你别吓我
<onlylove> RainFlying: 对了，问你个事情，你有收留过蓝眼的纯白猫没
<RainFlying> 我像编译一份 Textual 5, 结果发现 Xcode 6-beta 失败，提示要更新的 Xcode
<jiero> hamo 从小学开始鼻窦炎到现在的飘过
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我身患数种绝症
<jiero> RainFlying:  我也是
<RainFlying> onlylove: 蓝眼白猫很正常来着。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不不不，他们说，这种猫很大概率是聋子
<onlylove> RainFlying: 然后如果是鸳鸯眼，蓝色那边是聋子
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是有这么一种说法，不过我某年收养的一只蓝眼白猫耳朵没问题。
<adam_mag1c_pack> onlylove: 你没懂我的意思啊
<onlylove> adam_mag1c_pack: 我反射弧长，或者咱俩知识交叉面没重合，所以我不懂
<adam_mag1c_pack> onlylove: 咽炎  阉完了发炎  太监  都在北京
<onlylove> adam_mag1c_pack: 靠，这么重口味
<adam_mag1c_pack> onlylove: 小纯洁
<onlylove> RainFlying: 等以后有条件养的时候再说吧……也许到时候就养布偶或者狸猫了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 土豪
<onlylove> RainFlying: 布偶是很贵，可是狸猫不贵啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 狸花的土猫
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还是觉得山东的临清猫霸气
<RainFlying> onlylove: 还是养斯芬克斯吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你先捉个给我看
<onlylove> RainFlying: 养不养另说
<RainFlying> onlylove: 路上随便捉啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 斯芬克斯啊，不是给人提问题的那个？
<adam_magic_pack> 家猫就好, 纯种猫太多基因病 (虽然比起纯种狗已经好太多
<onlylove> RainFlying: 早上四条腿中午两条腿晚上三条腿，然后被人答对自己摔死的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 纯种狗有啥基因病？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来清华前段时间有只猫脊椎摔断了
<RainFlying> onlylove adam_magic_pack 纯种一般都体弱多病
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 太多太多了, 不同的纯种狗又不同的基因病
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 就知道纯种对后代不好，但是狗品种越纯越贵啊
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 所以说人类丧心病狂, 病梅馆记一个意思
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 家猫我挑个好看的还不成？
<RainFlying> onlylove 因为纯种的体弱多病后期需要更多的钱投入嘛，前期投入也比较多，自然就贵了。
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 成, 最好是这样
<RainFlying> onlylove: 水木社区上有好多猫
<onlylove> RainFlying: 问题是这东西买就很贵好么
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我现在没条件啊……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 一直想养个鸳鸯眼的狮子猫
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说了繁殖跟养到要卖也是投入很多的，而且动不动就死了，不卖贵一点怎么赚钱啊？
 * adam_magic_pack 修了个quantal的内核bug, 但是已然EOL =,=
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这倒是
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那你修它做啥
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 磨练技术？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 呆湾的项目遇到了这个panic
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在ubuntu 14.04的环境下，怎么实现VPN断线后自动连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462281 在windows系统里，vpn断线后会有个倒计时，倒计时结束后会自动重新连接VPN，在ubuntu下在怎么实现？有没有那位大神知道？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Magicsky-X — 2014-07-24 16:35
 * um-user` 膜拜 adam_magic_pack 
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 问题是, 别的都没这问题?
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 空指针, RIP寄存器为NULL, 最简单了
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 别的版本被另一个commit误打误撞修掉了
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 误打误撞, 赞
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 这种 all-in-one fix
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 没准儿人家设计好了, 一个commit一共修复了10个bug呢~
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 别的版本换了一个API......
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 啥
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<um-user`> imtxc: 土豪, 你现在在哪个公司了?
 * adam_magic_pack 呵呵
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 快下班啦
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我要6点半才能下班，今天还因为堵车迟到9分钟
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 你现在就可以走了呀
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 骚等
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 在等台湾同事的regression test
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 是不是很久没听到这个词儿了
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 天天听.
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: :-(
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: "呵呵"
<imtxc> um-user`: 我一直没跳槽啊
<imtxc> um-user`: 而且，我也就是个烧包的土鳖
<imtxc> 泥们就不要再黑土鳖我了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道土鳖是啥不？
<um-user`> 土鳖长得很恶心的
<um-user`> 最讨厌的虫子之一
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 我在 Ubuntu 软件中心里看到一款名为 “MyCraft” 的游戏。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462283 游戏售价 2.99 美元，我想问的是。 这款游戏支持中文的输入和显示吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-07-24 17:00
<hamo> um-user`: 土鳖是什么？
<Terry> 现在还有人用gentoo当桌面么。。
<um-user`> hamo: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/21672/12745089.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> um-user`: ⇪ 土鳖_百度百科
<onlylove> hamo: 你还真……
<onlylove> um-user`: 为难你了，早知道我给 hamo发链接
<hamo> onlylove: 这个还好啊，胖嘟嘟挺萌的
<hamo> um-user`: ^^^
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 错觉, 胖嘟嘟的东西只有穿衣服的时候才萌
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: ^^
<imtxc> onlylove: 又土又憋
<um-user`> onlylove: 恩. 我不是很喜欢这种东西...
<imtxc> um-user`: 啥时候借你微单一耍啊
<um-user`> imtxc: 随时可以呀.
<hamo> um-user`: http://baike.baidu.com/view/214982.htm
<um-user`> imtxc: 不过你来自取就是了
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 美洲大蠊_百度百科
<hamo> um-user`: 发福利了
<um-user`> hamo: 拉黑你了
<imtxc> um-user`: lol
<imtxc> 我一眼就看成发福了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不对啊
<adam_magic_pack> 德国小蠊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你发的那个重口味图是假的？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 啥
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 就你发的那个牙癌链接
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我不晓得
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我没敢打开，fw 给了几个人，他们都没骂我啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 确实不重口啊
<hamo> imtxc: 也许大家都没敢打开
<imtxc> hamo: 他们又没有 kk
 * hamo 要开发个应用，隐藏标题
<um-user`> 有一个, 蟑螂分娩的视频.
<imtxc> 怎么知道是中口的呢
<um-user`> hamo: 用短链?
<um-user`> hamo: 阻止小k识别?
<hamo> um-user`: 不知道kk能不能识别断链
<onlylove> 你们这些坏人！
<imtxc> http://t.cn/RP4AISp
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Instagram
<um-user`> hamo: 自己搭建一个短链服务, 拒绝小k的ip
<adam_magic_pack> http://t.co/Z8I16vPyIr
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Instagram
<imtxc> 好像可以识别唉
<adam_magic_pack> 阔以
<um-user`> adam
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 自己搭建一个短链服务, 拒绝小k的ip
<hamo> http://goo.gl/DI6IaM
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 美洲大蠊_百度百科
<onlylove> 这恶心物看着和小强很像啊
<um-user`> onlylove: 就是小强
<um-user`> 大块儿头小强
<onlylove> 小强不是叫蟑螂么，咋改这名了
<hamo> onlylove: 蠊是蟑螂的学名
<um-user`> onlylove: 学名: 蜚蠊
<onlylove> 哇擦！还有这事！
<um-user`> 甴曱
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 两个鼠标
<um-user`> 蟑螂的学名叫蜚蠊,俗称很多,有茶婆虫、茶婆子、偷油婆、货郎、灶蚂蚁、香娘子、负盘、石姜、滑虫 .曱甴
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 什么???
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 送我一个呀
 * hamo 论茴字的5种写法
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: "甴曱"
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 哦... ...
<um-user`> adam_magic_pack: 那我就不要了
<um-user`> http://sn.people.com.cn/n/2014/0719/c340887-21713366.html
<^k^> um-user`: ⇪ 广东湛江海边大量海蟑螂上岸聚集 数以万计【图】--陕西频道--人民网
<adam_magic_pack> um-user`: 海蟑螂很干净
 * adam_magic_pack 今天空气可以, 人大操场疾走去
<hamo> http://www.pm25.in/beijing
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ PM25.in | 北京PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 78呢
 * onlylove 嗓子疼
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 100以下!
<um-user`> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/93a40f5bjw1ed0phn8ql6j20g40c30tv.jpg
<hoxily> 甴曱
<bluezd> adam_magic_pack: 壕，改名了啊
<um-user`> bluezd: 不撸壕
<adam_magic_pack> bluezd: 临时改改, 心情不好的时候改成这个就立马高兴起来了
<bluezd> Doraemon: 大象
<Doraemon> bluezd: 土豪
<bluezd> Doraemon: 壕你妹儿啊
<onlylove> bluezd: 土豪在哪发财
<bluezd> onlylove: 发啥财啊，凑合活吧
<bluezd> adam_magic_pack: 基蛙呢？
<onlylove> bluezd: 越是土豪越不愿意暴露，Doraemon说是壕的，肯定超级壕
<Doraemon> onlylove: 土豪你好
<bluezd> 。。。
<onlylove> Doraemon: 你……
<bluezd> onlylove: 壕
<Doraemon> onlylove: 你说的很对. 我说是壕的, 一定超级壕, 但是不一定愿意承认
<Doraemon> onlylove: 所以, 你承认吗?~   :-D
 * hamo 太机智了
<GODDOG> 水一发
<bluezd> Doraemon: 你是吐嘈大师，论吐嘈谁都比不了你
 * hamo 楼上说的好啊，不转不是中国人
<Doraemon> bluezd: 谢谢.
<Terry> 有人玩openstack么。。
<adam_magic_pack> bluezd: bye, 下班
<adam_magic_pack> bluezd: momo
<bluezd> 走着么早
<bluezd> 这么早
<Doraemon> 我也想下班了
 * hamo 困
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸你来啦
<onlylove> Doraemon: 我也想下班，问题是，下班人口工钱
<Doraemon> onlylove: 内推你来红帽?
<onlylove> Doraemon: 所以我还要再呆一小时
<Doraemon> onlylove: 下班随意.
<onlylove> Doraemon: 不敢去
<onlylove> Doraemon: 每天看你半夜上班心惊肉跳
<bluezd> hamo: 来了，呱呱
<hamo> bluezd: 哪发财呢？
<bluezd> hamo: 老家搬砖呢
<onlylove> Doraemon: 我还是怀念vmware那时候
<Doraemon> onlylove: 我怀念学校实验室呀... ToT
<bluezd> Doraemon: 办公室搬了？
<hamo> bluezd: 搞建筑业了啊...
<hamo> bluezd: 楼啥时候开始卖啊？
<onlylove> Doraemon: 解剖各种水产？
<Doraemon> bluezd: 还在融科呀
<bluezd> hamo: ... 就是干烂活啊 ...
<Doraemon> onlylove: 各种玩呀
<onlylove> Doraemon: 学校实验室你要交钱的，上班你赚钱的
<onlylove> Doraemon: 不一样的
<bluezd> Doraemon: ...
<Doraemon> onlylove: 恩, 是呀.
<James-Jiang> ？
<Doraemon> bluezd: 恩. 嘘.
<Doraemon> onlylove: 来帽帽, 我赚内推费
<hamo> Doraemon: 有事老师干，对吧？
<Doraemon> hamo: ... ... ... ... 原来你学生时代这么霸气?
<onlylove> hamo: 这句话隐含意思是，没事干老师？
 * hamo 我就知道有人懂太多了...^^^
 * Doraemon 其实, 大学还是男老师多吧?
<imtxc> bluezd: yoooooooooo
<imtxc> bluezd: momo
<bluezd> imtxc: 墨迹侠
<Doraemon> lol~
<Doraemon> 聊天终结者  ->  bluezd
<Terry> 冷场的。。
<GODDOG> 问个问题 问下 哪位大神接触过EBC语言？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问 ubuntu14 安装深度软件中心 最后一步出错 请各位帮忙指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462286 i-tao@ubuntu:~$ cd deepin-software-center/src/ && ./main Traceback (most recent call last): File "./main", line 70, in <module> startSoftwareCenter() File "./main", line 63, in startSoftwareCenter s.sendto("show", SOCKET_SO
<^k^>  ─> FTWARECENTER_ADDRESS) File "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 170, in _dummy raise error(EBADF, 'Bad file descriptor') socket.error: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor pei-ta …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问 ubuntu14 安装深度软件中心 最后一步出错 请各位帮忙指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462287 i-tao@ubuntu:~$ cd deepin-software-center/src/ && ./main Traceback (most recent call last): File "./main", line 70, in <module> startSoftwareCenter() File "./main", line 63, in startSoftwareCenter s.sendto("show", SOCKET_SO
<^k^>  ─> FTWARECENTER_ADDRESS) File "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 170, in _dummy raise error(EBADF, 'Bad file descriptor') socket.error: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor pei-ta …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装14.04 出现 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462290 minimal bash like line editing is supported。fFor the first word,.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 kangdawei_fly — 2014-07-24 18:19
<jiero> imtxc:  没有钱了。
<jiero> imtxc:  今天去了一次医院，没钱了
<jiero> imtxc:  你工资到底是每月多少万啊。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qwmIPjDKAACK3IKvj4QAALrQwGgvwUAAIr0292.jpg 天冷了,连洗澡也需要很多勇气！
<hoxily> jusss: 挂机？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 系统自带的截图工具gnome-screenshot区域截图默认保存路径在哪里设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462293 以前设置了gnome-screenshot的区域截图快捷键为Ctrl+Alt+A，选定区域，双击后自动保存到了/home/xxx/Picture，现在想更改默认保存的位置却不知道在哪里
<tcstory> 哥哥们
<tcstory> ubuntu 14.04怎么升级python3.4.1？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mount nfs 没有响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462294 公司内网里面有个nfs，在linux下mount命令卡在那里一动不动，但是在mac下面mount就能成功，弄了一天了，郁闷~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 infinite180 — 2014-07-24 19:33
<tcstory> hoxily: .........
<tcstory> hoxily: 你在这里？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 今天在14.04版本上安装apache2和php5后浏览器运行php的页面无显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462295 今天我在ubuntu14.04的服务器上 安装了apache2和php5还有mysql 1、sudo apt-get update 2、sudo apt-get apache2 安装完以后直接显示“Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page ” It work的页面。 3、sudo ap
<^k^>  ─> t-get php5 libapache2-mod-php5 4、在/var/www/html目录中建立test.php文件 文件内容： <? phpinfo(); ?> 5、sudo service apache2 restart 后发现错误提示： …
<hoxily> tcstory: 我的Archlinux里python3就是3.4.1版本。
<hoxily> tcstory: Python 3.4.1 (default, May 19 2014, 17:23:49)
<tcstory> hoxily: 可能就是不是python 3.4.0 的问题了
<hoxily> tcstory: 这个简单的笔误应该是从Python2转Python3的时候弄错了。
<tcstory> hoxily: 但是这段代码是我自己敲进去的
<hoxily> tcstory: 你有root权限吗？有的话，自己临时改一下好了。
<hoxily> tcstory: 你去改 /usr/lib/python3.4/asynchat.py文件
<tcstory> hoxily: 我试试哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求问tinkerkit的意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462296 tinkerkit,是什么意思！！！！！！！急求 统计信息: 发表于 由 秋秋兔纸 — 2014-07-24 19:48
<tcstory> hoxily: 失败，
<tcstory> 117         if isinstance(data, str) and self.use_encoding:
<tcstory> 118             #data = bytes(str, self.encoding)
<tcstory> 119             data = bytes(data, self.encoding)
<tcstory> error: uncaptured python exception, closing channel <__main__.ChatSession connected 127.0.0.1:40036 at 0x7fd159711dd8> (<class 'TypeError'>:Type str doesn't support the buffer API [/usr/lib/python3.4/asyncore.py|read|83] [/usr/lib/python3.4/asyncore.py|handle_read_event|442] [/usr/lib/python3.4/asynchat.py|handle_read|155])
<October21> tcstory: 小心刷屏被踢了
<tcstory> October21: ..........
<hoxily> tcstory: 会不会是cache的问题？
<October21> tcstory: 这里的bot有op，你好自为之
<tcstory> hoxily: 我刚学 不懂啥事cache
<hoxily> tcstory: 你加个print在data= bytes(data, self.encoding)下一行看看是否会打印出来。
<tcstory> October21: bot是机器人吗？
<October21> tcstory: 你才知道啊
<tcstory> October21: 机器人那么智能 啊
<tcstory> October21: 被踢 了我还能进来吗
<October21> tcstory: 可以
<tcstory> hoxily: 119             data = bytes(data, self.encoding)
<tcstory> 120             print('test')
<tcstory> 不打印
<hoxily> tcstory: 嗯，那就是你改动没有生效。
<tcstory> hoxily: 万一错的不是这个地方呢？
<hoxily> tcstory: 试试看删除 /usr/lib/python3.4/__pycache__/asynchat.cpython-34.pyc /usr/lib/python3.4/__pycache__/asynchat.cpython-34.pyo
<October21> tcstory: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hoxily> tcstory: 我自己试试
<tcstory> tcstory: 好吧
<tcstory> hoxily: 那你当小白鼠
<BlackZero> 怎么离开啊？
<October21> BlackZero: what's up?
<BlackZero> October21:  first using!
<hoxily> tcstory: :( 还是出错了。
<October21> BlackZero: 什么客户端？
<tcstory> hoxily: .......你平时写的是python几？
<hoxily> tcstory: 3
<BlackZero> October21:xchat-gnome?i dont know.
<October21> BlackZero: 命令的话就是'/quit'咯
<tcstory> hoxily: 连你都中枪了，以后还怎么玩............
<October21> BlackZero: 用鼠标的话，自己摸索呗，我很少用xchat
<hoxily> tcstory: 对了，你有没有设置 async_chat.use_encoding = 1 ？
<tcstory> hoxily: python3用设置这些啊
<BlackZero> October21:额，3KU！
<hoxily> tcstory: 并且设置了比如 async_chat.encoding = 'utf-8'
<tcstory> hoxily: 没有设置，但是不是说python3不用设置编码吗
<hoxily> tcstory: ！
<hoxily> 这不一样的嘛。
<tcstory> hoxily: 怎么设置，语言放在哪里？
<hoxily> tcstory: 我看看
<hoxily> # we don't want to enable the use of encoding by default, because that is a
<hoxily>  62     # sign of an application bug that we don't want to pass silently
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 开机后死机花屏，求解救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462297 最近安装ubuntu 14.04 ，安装程序启动到一半就卡死了，只能强制关机。连试用界面都进不了。 我以为是硬件有点过时了，因为电脑是四年前配的了。 硬件配置： 主板：Onda N78G5D3 CPU：AMD Athlon X2 内存：Ki
<BlackZero>  /topic
<gpasswd> ...
<tcstory> hoxily: 哥哥，我累了，可能要休息了，你有什么最新发现去贴吧回复我吧
<hoxily> tcstory: 哦。
<jiero> 3000*4
<jiero> 噢。我的额外收入大概会是10000。那么总数差不多知道了。
<jiero> 半年多，终于有了几万块钱积蓄了。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你半年多挣了几万块？求指教
<jiero> jusss: 。。。。我这里月工资是 2700 提成是 非固定的 - 。。。住宿是免费的。 我又不像别人喜欢到处吃。
<jusss> jiero: 什么工作？我也想
<jiero> jusss: 别来。
<jusss> jiero: 不去，
<jiero> jusss: 你骋不上的。我判你不合格。
<jusss> jiero: 我想知道什么工作？
<jiero> jusss: 简单的说，卖给老外脏东西
<jiero> jusss:  出口拉圾
<jiero> jusss:  可以创业了。
<October21> jiero: 什么工作？收入比我好多了
<jiero> October21:  说了。卖东西给老外
<October21> jiero: 你不是宿管吗？
<jiero> October21:  算是吧。
<jiero> October21:  因为都是女孩子，所以去玩 -
<jiero> October21: 哈哈
<jiero> October21: 现在都是男孩子就不去了
<jiero> :)
<October21> jiero: 什么去玩啊
<jiero> October21:  。
<jiero> 不说了。
<jiero> 其实也没去几次
<October21> jiero: 最近忙什么呢？
<jiero> /msg October21 忙如何去四川追那个姑娘的准备。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 算了。
 * jiero 拖出 wzssyqa 打啊
 * jiero 拖着 wzssyqa 继续打
<CyrusYzGTt> 还以为是 QJ
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  打ni
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你作贼心虚
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你值得打
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你作贼心虚,贼喊抓贼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 等你一个晚上 :     我的侄子有一次在高速公路上开飞车而被警察拦下,那位警察笑眯眯地对我侄子说:"孩子,我今天一个上午就在这里等着你了。"     我的侄子于是回道:"警官,我知道。所以我以最快的速度赶到这里！ "
<mugebjgd> jiero, 二代果然路子多
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。
<mugebjgd> jiero, 二代求一起发财
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求教：怎么讲快速启动栏中的火狐图标放到桌面上？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462300 怎么讲快速启动栏中的火狐图标放到桌面上？ 求教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 oak_hu — 2014-07-24 21:38
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟内存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462301 请问Linux如何设置虚拟内存 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryan90v — 2014-07-24 21:47
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 你那里, 买stowa便宜吗?
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 你是？
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: iMadper
 * iMadper 验明正身
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 那么多小号
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, stowa是什么东西
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 我每次手动输入nick ,一般是睁开眼看到什么了, 就当nick...
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 德国的, 手表品牌... 不过德亚没得卖... 奇怪...
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 土豪啊
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 我只是 ... 问问...
 * gpasswd 都十点了呀...
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 说个型号 我帮你看看价格
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 槑, 我就随便问, 你要是也不知道就算了, 没必要去看... 其实多半我也买不起.  <-  说的好心酸...
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 560欧最便宜的
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 基本上都是800 到 1600欧
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 哦, 跟国内一个价格...
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: thx!
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 果断放弃.
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 土豪啊
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 放弃了还土豪???
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 我用的是120欧的西铁成
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 我用的是220的卡西欧, rmb
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, 我连看都不敢看
<mugebjgd> gpasswd, ......
<gpasswd> mugebjgd: 我敢看, 不敢买
<TreeTop> 穷玩车，富玩表 :P
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 扯
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 一看你就不关注天朝的动态
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 国内一帮玩豪车的  保时捷是起步车
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 还没有驾照，不知道车的行情 :S
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 上个月才报名的驾校
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 我也是刚工作才去学的车
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 刚过了车本的试用期
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 两年前？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 车本试用那边是两年么？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 是
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 2年前才考晚
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 2年前才考完
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 这样。 从开始学到拿驾驶证大概用了多久？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 一年多
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 因为我经常出差
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  出差是你学车的主要动力咯 :)
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 不是
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 不想出差  但是第一份工作出差多  没办法
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 所以跳槽了
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 这样哦，我还好羡慕别人出差公费去巴塞罗那，阿姆斯特丹，伦敦这些地方看看
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 工作之余附带短暂旅游
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 梦呢
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 等你有了老婆 孩子  去找份 全球出差的工作试试看
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 看你老婆有没有意见
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 哈哈，咱现在站着说话不腰疼 :P
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 等站不起来的时候就不羡慕啦
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 当然出差的工作也不是没有好处
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 毕竟锻炼人
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 恩，觉得应该去实践一下
<mugebjgd> centos做的什么事情
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 不过出差的事儿新来的都没机会。。
<mugebjgd> redhat_release非要加个Linux字样 蛋疼
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 未必  你去物流行业
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 必须天天出差
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 天天这个频率太高了，我估计两周之后就没有热情了 :S
 * mugebjgd 下班回家   嗓子不爽 
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 我2012年在美国待了5个月
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:15
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 老婆一个人在家
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 2个月 2个月 1个月这样的
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 出差的工作我不喜欢
 * mugebjgd 下班
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 一个女人独自带着孩子们五个月确实好辛苦， 有点留守家庭的感觉啊
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 不容易
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 那时候我们还没孩子  她刚怀孕
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  00:00
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  00:25
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  01:21
<knownbad> 香肠哪里去了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼?
<knownbad> 有事问你。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad:什么事情
<knownbad> 你屁眼疼吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 疼
<knownbad> 嗯，我刚访问过。
<knownbad> 有没黑QQ的资料？   老婆的外公QQ号被盗可能给帮他们。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 不用qq
<knownbad> Phishing 似乎是较常用的，但从盗号者哪儿比较难。   除非给别人了。
<knownbad> 没请你帮忙，但有没些资料？
<ln6265431> 我ubuntu root权限下没有声音，我该怎么做啊
<ln6265431> 有人可以帮我吗
<knownbad> 你公司不做中国的 security assessment？
<knownbad> Ubuntu 下的 pulseaudio 设置是 per user。
<knownbad> 但我忘了 root 如何设置。
<ln6265431> # This file is deprecated please edit /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf
<ln6265431> PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1
<ln6265431> DISALLOW_MODULE_LOADING=0
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我不管win用户
<ln6265431> 哪个文件里就这么多东西啊
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 蛋疼  用root跑桌面
<ln6265431> 本来石油声音的，今天不知到为什么没有了。
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 妈的，白问你。
<knownbad> 先查有没 mute 了。
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: root党有什么意义
<ln6265431> 。。。
<ln6265431> 其他的用户登录有声音，就是root没有，root不是比较方便吗，不用麻烦输密码什么的。
<knownbad> 那是找死。
<knownbad> 听 stmsgebjgd 的，他是做网路安全的。
<ln6265431> 我刚学习ubuntu。不懂啊，，
<ln6265431> 求大神帮忙啊
<knownbad> 如果 root 这么好使，教程早就到处都是了。
<knownbad> 基本别用 root 跑桌面。
<ln6265431> 可是不再root下，编程的话老是提示我权限不够。、
<ln6265431> 然后我就用root了
<knownbad> 有问题得找原因，捷径可能会造成之后的问题。
<ln6265431> 以前调好的，再安以前的方法没用了啊。。。
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 编程为什么要到处用root?
<knownbad> 看来你还是不放弃用 root 跑桌面。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: root敢死队
<ln6265431> 我刚接触这系统。不是很懂啊。
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 扯蛋 java编程用毛root
<knownbad> 没事，只你得准备严重时从装的心理。
<ln6265431> 。。。
<ln6265431> 我刚接触吗，可能有很多做错的，就导致我走了这条路啊。。
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 邪路 老路 歪路
<ln6265431> 刚接触，然后做很多东西都要权限什么的，为了省事就用root了，我就是想问问这个没声音的问题啊，遇见过没？
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 你要看洗净瓶讲话
<ln6265431> 呵呵
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: root没有必要有声音
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 因为它不是标准用户
<ln6265431> 前几天还好好的，今天就没了啊。我就是纳闷啊。。
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 回到前几天就好了
<ln6265431> 。。。
<knownbad> 穿越？
<ln6265431> 好吧，不管了。你是高网络的？
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 我什么都搞
<ln6265431> 那那你是在工作？
<knownbad> 搞基？
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 现在晚上9点 为什么要工作
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 搞你的鸡
<ln6265431> 我说你现在已经工作了？
<ln6265431> 你在哪里啊，，为什么我这里是凌晨啊，，
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 你回的让人有太多想象空间了。
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 不工作你给钱?
<stmsgebjgd> ln6265431: 墙外
<knownbad> 有没听说过地球是圆的？
<knownbad> 另一头的时间和你相反？
<ln6265431> ，，，，听老人家说过，，，
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: K920 八月出。
<ln6265431> 我是学生，所以就想着你是工作了，还是也是学生。。
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 我们都不是学生了
<ln6265431> 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 学生是个很苦逼的职业
<ln6265431> stmsgebjgd:
<ln6265431> 嗯嗯，马上毕业了。。
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 博士毕业？
<ln6265431> 没没，，，本科。。
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 这年头学历没啥用
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 爹好用才是真的好
<ln6265431> 你是什么毕业的，，
<ln6265431> 没用吗，家里逼着要考研，，，
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 硕士
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 你爹管用才有用
<ln6265431> 那只能靠自己了啊，，
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你爹还收干儿子吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不收
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我爹又没钱
<knownbad> gebjgd: 求收养。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我看行  你每年给你干爹寄10w美元就好
<ln6265431> 你们做什么工作的啊
<gebjgd> ln6265431, 你猜
<knownbad> gebjgd 搞基我做他马仔。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你把你老婆贡献出来就行了
<knownbad> 所以他经常性蛋疼。
<knownbad> 有人接手倒可以考虑。
<knownbad> 看过百万卖妻的电影没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为她是个不会下蛋的母鸡？
<knownbad> 你找死，她会恨死你。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不怕
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明天是不用上班了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天夜里估计要发烧
<knownbad> 就叫你别跟客户在游泳池里干活。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩  跟你似的  在大街上干活？
<knownbad> 先吃药可以早点发完。
<knownbad> 我是帮你拉客。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你明明背着我接了很多客
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还都是新奇的姿势
<knownbad> 嗯，背着接客有想象空间。
<knownbad> 算了，把人都吓跑了。
<knownbad> K920 看起来不错但应该贵多了。
<knownbad> OS 的摄像头老婆喜欢。
<cliier> 好多人～
 * hoxily 早
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-25
<wzssyqa> hoxily: 早
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 傻瓜一样的。
<hoxily> jiero wzssyqa 早
<hoxily> jiero: 去四川了没有？
<wangwei> 问一下，是不是自己建立的channel，经常不登陆，这个channel就会消失
<jiero> 。。。
<wangwei> 是么。。
<jiero> wangwei: 是么。。。你不用，建立干嘛。
<hoxily> jiero: 哦哦哦。快了。
<wangwei> 不是不用。是不会每天都上，只是偶尔上一下。
 * jiero kick hoxily
<wangwei> 因为目前只有两个人在频道里。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，Ubuntu12.04安装后不能进入root文件夹等问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462304 Ubuntu12.04安装后不能进入root文件夹，显示无权限；2、部分软件包升级不了，显示权限不够为13；3、如何将设置能用WINSCP连接该系统，联网正常能在Ubuntu系统中上网。谢谢！！ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 yushirong — 2014-07-25 8:50
<wangwei> 不能获取root么
<maplebeats_> 有什么软件可以方便画架构图
<jiero> maplebeats_:  不是有个 叫 shellex 的喜欢么
<jiero> maplebeats_: 或者 lyric
<freeflying> maplebeats_: 白板上画最方便
<iIlL10Oo> http://snag.gy/7aSei.jpg
<jiero> onlylove:  啦啦啦
<jiero> onlylove: 赶紧花 1500 买个好的手动相机，拍照片抢 imtxc 妹子。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 张嘴吃药
<maplebeats_> jiero: 啥
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 帮我按住 jiero，我要给这个整天捣乱的喂药
<jiero> onlylove:  人眼最近聚焦距离好象是 5厘米
<jiero> maplebeats_:  lyric.im 那人不是喜欢么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Lyric.im (@ lyric.im)
<maplebeats_> jiero: 来吃药
<jiero> onlylove:  我看好你啊。你比较偏执，但是没有像 imtxc 那样偏执的硬闯妹子关。
<jiero> onlylove: 哦我的右眼是7厘米
<jiero> onlylove: 左眼是10厘米
<jiero> huntxu: 我的视力竟然是 0.3 0.5 保持不变。好多年了。怎么恢复到1.0
<newbie18> 各位好，用preseed网络安装，哪个参数可以设置安装过程用dns／ｄｈｃｐ解析出来的fqdn作为ｈｏｓｔｎａｍｅ，而不用停在哪儿让我按回车
<newbie18> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=6.80 kiB ; type=text/plain
<newbie18> 新手，不明白啊
<jiero> 或许没有这个参数，如果你看不到
<freeflying> newbie18: 不能全自动下去说明你的配置有问题
<newbie18> 现在是，在设置主机名哪儿，它停住了，让我按回车
<newbie18> 我想直接过去。
<newbie18> 我的preseed文件，直接就是上面哪个example
<newbie18> 只是改了mirror到我本地。其他没有动。
<newbie18> freeflying: 就是有问题，所以才过来请教大家嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助：Ubuntu12.04安装后不能进入root文件夹等问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462305 Ubuntu12.04安装后不能进入root文件夹，显示无权限；2、部分软件包升级不了，显示权限不够为13；3、如何将设置能用WINSCP连接该系统，联网正常能在Ubuntu系统中上网。谢谢！！ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 yushirong — 2014-07-25 9:38
<jiero> newbie18:  自己好好看看描述吧，大多数人不用这个，而且Ubuntu是卖服务的。
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 首席早.
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 墨迹侠早
<iMadper|deficit> cherrot: 兔兔早
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 恢复视力简单，每3天吃一个苹果，每天看距离小于1米的物体不能超过1小时。1个月见效。
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 壕早。。
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 信用卡丢了.
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 招行ae
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: ！！！？
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 壕丢一个卡，碎碎个事～
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 刚联系上咖啡厅的前台, 确实落在他们那里了, 给我寄过来了
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 别人又不知道你的密码～
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 最好今天能到. 招行卡, 买电影票, 半价的
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 我还想去看呢
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 每天3个苹果呢？
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 是不知道
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 罗杰
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 中毒的。。
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 补充维生素a
<iMadper|deficit> iIlL10Oo: 好久不见你了
<cherrot> iMadper|deficit: 早~
<iMadper|deficit> iIlL10Oo: 你不在的时候, 我没少欺负kk
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper|deficit: 太忙了
<iMadper|deficit> iIlL10Oo: :-)
<iMadper|deficit> iIlL10Oo: 我发现kk一个bug, 然后用kk来欺负别人~
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 确实～ 不过不能在选座时用信用卡。。
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 恩...
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: ... 哭...
<jiero> iMadper|deficit:  难以下咽的食物才富含维生素a - 我直接买药片去啦。
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 药片也不贵, 肝脏就很好
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 所以，基本上没用信用卡买过。。
<jiero> iMadper|deficit: 不喜欢吃肝脏，也没人料理哈
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 我都是到了之后现场去买
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 都是选好座位再去的。。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 你如果去过制药厂，就知道药是怎么做出来的
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 我去过芳草地那个
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 芳草地环境真好
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 电影院倒是跟别的地方比, 一样, 没区别
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper|deficit: 什么BUG
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 这边的电影院人太多了，去了再买的话，看完都半夜了。。
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper|deficit: 我好去修复
<iMadper|deficit> iIlL10Oo: 不用, 留着吧~
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  没啥我家就有药厂的。
<iIlL10Oo> 好吧
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 没啥太大问题
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 恩, 来芳草地吧
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 你家开厂的，膜拜
<iMadper|deficit> iIlL10Oo: 小问题. 就是, 有人被kk + q了之后, 我就给kk -o, 过会儿再给kk +o 他就不会给别人-q了~
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  不是开的。是在药厂做检查工作
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 我帮办签证的时候问过情况。
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper|deficit: 哦，因为没有管理员权限了，确实是个BUG，不过是你故意的
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper|deficit: 那就不修了
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 哦
<iMadper|deficit> iIlL10Oo: 恩, 就是我故意的, 别修了
<jiero> iMadper|deficit: 。。。你也恢复视力中?
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 没
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 我只是眼睛干, 然后用眼药水而已
<iIlL10Oo> 反正可以手工-q
<iIlL10Oo> 眼睛干吃苹果
<jiero>  iMadper|deficit http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.4.w5003-8042405086.1.mTUaz3&id=15416168153&scene=taobao_shop 这个靠谱么灰色上衣
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 你瘦, 不靠谱
<jiero> iIlL10Oo iMadper|deficit我眼睛干都自己不感觉，直接到出眼泪
<jiero> iMadper|deficit 恩。还是要凉快的好。
<iIlL10Oo> 电脑玩太久了吧
<imtxc> 韩寒的电影挺有趣啊
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 早啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<iMadper|deficit> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.48.PJXMiz&id=39435907830&ns=1&_u=oum7j6m2f00#detail   imtxc 好看吗?
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ 特价现货 Stoic Monolith softshell 防风保暖软壳衣 性价比极高-淘宝网 价格:495.00
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 出门看看温度？
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 现在买这玩意儿，实在没有欲望啊
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.42.0FCtQ3&id=39439809989&ns=1&_u=pum7j6mdc8f#detail  哪个好看?
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ 美国海淘现货Outdoor Research Cirque Soft Shell 软壳上衣-淘宝网 价格:480.00
<imtxc> 颜色倒不错
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 昨天你没来， wangli 老黑你
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 谁说昨天我没来?
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 首席德高望重，可以作证 qiao
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 昨天上午
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 我的新nick骗过你了而已
<imtxc> 看起来 495 元的这个好看点 iMadper|deficit
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 。。。
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 赞.
<imtxc> qiao: 拜首席
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 好吗这样子
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 我觉得还行
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 拜壕～
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 家用小吸尘器，试试效果的，有推荐不
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 土豪
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 有.
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 戴森.
<qiao> huntxu: iMadper|deficit 这货天天换 nick name
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 试效果的意思就是，800以下
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 哦, 吸尘器就一家值得买. 就是戴森.
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 买还不一步到位? 等着以后还要换?
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 我不像你有自己的房啊。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 我这是租的
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.128.A5LnQT&id=22590871701&ns=1&_u=pum7j6m84be#detail
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 新款 dyson 戴森 DC59 DC62无线吸尘器 高于DC56 DC57 DC44 DC45-淘宝网 价格:3199.00 - 4380.00
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 就算是租, 你也总是要住吧
<huntxu> 当然是买个试试看，以后有屋子再买高级货
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 你朝阳区有房，当然一步到位
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: 哦, 那我给你找个500左右的
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 最好300的
<huntxu> 能吸点头发灰尘什么的就行
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: http://item.jd.com/1015328.html
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ 【海尔ZW1401A】海尔（Haier） ZW1401A 无耗材迷你旋风家用吸尘器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:398.00
<jiero> huntxu: 曾经我租房被人骗过，骗我说是别人的房子，还不告诉我真实姓名。
<iIlL10Oo> 现在吸尘器也高科技了，全自动
<iMadper|deficit> huntxu: http://item.jd.com/1134648.html
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ 【美的C3-L141B】美的（Midea）C3-L141B 吸尘器 持久大吸力 家用除螨 尘杯多重旋风分离过滤 尘杯机 无耗材【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:359.00
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 本来那应该是不很麻烦的技术吧。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 以前CPU没那么牛，现在手机都4核了
<huntxu> iMadper|deficit: 这两个个看起来就靠谱点
<iIlL10Oo> 估计以后手机是 64位，16核
<jiero> 话说跑车才1.5吨。那是啥啊。
<abc-phone> iIlL10Oo, ~_~ 太可怕
<jiero> 跑车不应该是3吨么
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说，西二旗最近办卡的摊位好多
<abc-phone> jiero, 3t是宾利
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 轿跑？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没注意啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天招行广发交通三个坐一起
<chenxiongfei> imtxc: 你也在西二旗？
<iIlL10Oo> 轻点省油
<chenxiongfei> ALL：你们有多少人在北京呀？
<jiero> abc-phone iIlL10Oo 哦。我错了，看样子应该是2吨多。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在桥上就见招行和交通了，没见广发呢
<abc-phone> jiero, 。。。
<jiero> chenhaixiao:  66% 活跃分子是北京队。
<chenxiongfei> 去过车库咖啡或者3W咖啡吗？最近创业的人也特别多
<imtxc> onlylove: 这两天冇出来的
<chenxiongfei> jiero: HOHO~~
<jiero> chenhaixiao:  但多数是不会搞创业的。
<jiero> chenhaixiao: 风险
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 可能创业的都不在北京了
<iIlL10Oo> 最近我扔了6000在股票
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40471
<chenxiongfei> iIlL10Oo: 有人钱人呀
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国调查确定高通涉嫌垄断
<iIlL10Oo> 赚了200
<abc-phone> iIlL10Oo, 拜壕
<iIlL10Oo> 玩玩的
<abc-phone> 200可以充个话费。。然后就不剩什么了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • VirtualBox在桌面之间移动，桌面直接死掉。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462307 我开了一个VirtualBox虚拟机。把虚拟机窗口从一个桌面移动调另外一个桌面时，桌面直接死了。但是虚拟机没死。我把虚拟机关了。还是没有恢复。 这种现象在我前两天移动Software Manager窗
<^k^>  ─> 口时也出现过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 happy1123 — 2014-07-25 10:48
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1297655
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 谷歌工程师涉嫌强奸19岁女子 称5秒内结束 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1297342
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 英媒揭英肉禽业“肮脏秘密” 肯德基供货商上黑榜 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jiero> nyfair:  。
<onlylove> nyfair: 重口味姐
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 5秒，搞IT的缺少运动
<imtxc> .....
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<wangli> iMadper|deficit, 你那刺猬怎么样了
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.bitecoin.com/online/2014/07/8022.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 为什么戴尔接受比特币的新闻没有引爆比特币价格 | 比特币中文网
<yunfan> nyfair: 啪啪
<jiero> yunfan 你们见面礼是什么？
<iMadper|deficit> wangli: 活的好好地
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1298946
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 英国被揭对俄武器出口 有悖于先前承诺 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jiero> iMadper|deficit: 照片
<jiero> iMadper|deficit: 厉害啊。
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 没照片...
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 最近小乖胖了, 肥了好多
<jiero> iMadper|deficit:  没有人要吃它的压力了
<jiero> iMadper|deficit: 要糖尿病了
<iMadper|deficit> jiero: 应该不会, 它主要吃青菜
<jiero> iMadper|deficit:  好健康，好有钱
<jiero> iMadper|deficit: 嗯嗯。
<yunfan> jiero: 什么见面礼？
<onlylove> iMadper|deficit: 养多肥了？
<iMadper|deficit> onlylove: 周末给你拍照吧, 现在在单位, 不好形容
<adam8157> iMadper|deficit: .
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: qiao_lunch:
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ New Balance Outlet Shoe Store
<nyfair> iMadper|deficit: 你俩要拍婚纱照？
<iMadper|deficit> nyfair: 不是我俩, 是  adam8157: qiao_lunch:  这俩
<nyfair> adam8157: qiao_lunch: 百年好合
<adam8157> .....
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=KJ990GOG
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ New Balance 990 - KJ990GOG - Grade School Shoes: Boys
<iMadper|deficit> nyfair: 早生贵子
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p6OISDTDAABZDqDdn9EAALrEQB_dSgAAFkm084.jpg 这男人真是重口味
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=ML565GS&size=&width=&category=all&selection=mshoes&sort=POP&shoeLast=&price=
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ New Balance 565 - ML565GS - Men's Lifestyle & Retro
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40474
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GOG.com支持Linux
<nyfair> onlylove: 没用，GOG的visa和paypal通道都只能刷北米或欧洲的信用卡
<nyfair> onlylove: 这几个一起join的是帽子高级团？
<kaisu_tsuneyama> 有没有小巧一些的抓包分析工具
<qiao_lunch> iMadper|deficit: nyfair   0.0
<wangli> iMadper|deficit, 赞刺猬
<wangli> iMadper|deficit, 话说我昨个看见bluezd上来了
<iMadper|deficit> wangli: 是的.
<wangli> iMadper|deficit, BUNTU-CN真是欢乐多的阵营啊
<adam8157> bluezd 不撸自裆
<iMadper|deficit> wangli: 是的.
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: lol~
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: 我就不黑了
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: 565怎么样? 才60刀
<wangli> adam8157, *……*
<adam8157> iMadper|deficit: "才"
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: 你每天20w美金入账
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: 60美金难道不是才?
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: 你看看首席现在穿的鞋, 一只脚1000人民币
<iMadper|deficit> qiao: 是吧, 首席
<adam8157> iMadper|deficit: 不必聊 我不是chief
<adam8157> 比不了
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: 你是vp
<adam8157> very pi
<iMadper|deficit> ....
<iMadper|deficit> 我是 very poor
<iMadper|deficit> adam8157: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=ML515GB&size=&width=ALL&category=mretro&selection=mshoes&sort=POP&shoeLast=&price=   50美金
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ New Balance 515 - ML515GB - Men's Lifestyle & Retro
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯，有不少是帽子的
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似刚才帽子网络不好
<iMadper|deficit> onlylove: 土豪, 你好
<onlylove> iMadper|deficit: 壕壕，你壕
 * nyfair 人类少做一天作业，地球就多一片树林
<wangli> iMadper|deficit, 首席约梅子去了
<iMadper|deficit> wangli: 哪个妹子?
<adam8157> qiao: 搞定了?
<nyfair> wangli: 肛了他
<iMadper|deficit> ... ...
<wangli> nyfair, …………
<iMadper|deficit> nyfair: 牛牛威武
<wangli> iMadper|deficit, 上边那鞋子还有吗
<iMadper|deficit> wangli: 估计还有吧
<wangli> iMadper|deficit, 这么划算，巨适合低收入qe
<iMadper|deficit> wangli: 恩, 我买的是20多美金的...
<nyfair> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9b9820dbgw1eigwt3gd9cj20gm03bmxq.jpg
<qiao> iMadper|deficit: 刚拉屎去了。。
<archl> imtxc:  发现一个对我还可以接受的便宜相机 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40248136888&frm=etao
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Fujifilm/富士 XF1 有效像素1200万 3英寸 正品行货 全国联保-淘宝网 价格:800.00
<nyfair> 。。。
<archl> imtxc:  XQ1的旧版本，性能比黑卡差不少，但是 只要 800元。
<archl> nyfair:  。怎么了？
<adam8157> qiao: 搞定了?
<nyfair> 用手机吧
 * archl 抱抱 nyfair
<qiao> adam8157: 搞定 ？
<adam8157> qiao: "12:53 < wangli> iMadper|deficit, 首席约梅子去了"
<adam8157> qiao: 于是我问, 搞定了?
<qiao> adam8157: 约个毛。。 哪有妹子啊。。
<adam8157> qiao: 没妹子, 那姐呢?
<qiao> adam8157: 都没有～
<yunfan> 用手 机吧
<archl> yunfan:  手机收集色彩能力不好啊。而且启动慢
<yunfan> archl: 是让你用手
<archl> yunfan: ??
<archl> yunfan: 用手？
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.mql5.com/zh/articles/625
<^k^> ⇪ t: 'Linux 上的 MetaTrader 5' - 一篇有关MetaTrader算法/自动交易的文章
<archl> 算了，还是不怎么好的相机呢。xf1
<happyaron> ...
<archl> happyaron:  蓉蓉。
 * archl 抱抱 happyaron
<happyaron> a	...
<archl> happyaron: 我就是用低端货的命。
<archl> happyaron:  买几年前的东西吧。
 * archl 摸摸 happyaron
<happyaron> ...
<archl> 啊。我的电脑被人关上了！
<archl> 要回去了。
<archl> happyaron:  我要做手术了。可怕可怕。切割肿瘤
<happyaron> onlylove: 告啥状？
<happyaron> archl: 加油，没事得
<archl> happyaron:  是啊，毕竟就是肛门上的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你反射弧太长了，我告袜子不回答我win32loader的事情
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也没办法啊，现在累得跟狗似的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是这个么？不是这个我记不起是啥了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你又在哪出差
<happyaron> onlylove: 这会儿在 avignon呢，几个小时后去坐火车
<adam8157> imtxc: emv金卡要有什么条件?
<onlylove> 哇擦，法国……
<adam8157> happyaron: 人生淫家
<onlylove> happyaron: 批发一打法国妹子回来
<adam8157> jiero: 肿瘤.........
<adam8157> happyaron: 来一打
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是啊，孑然一身赢毛线
<happyaron> onlylove adam8157 批发了你们就都不要了
<adam8157> happyaron: 你这么年轻 着急毛
<adam8157> happyaron: 童叟无欺, 来一打
<happyaron> 皮肤不好
<adam8157> happyaron: I'm OK with that
<happyaron> 带不动
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥?
<happyaron> adam8157: 带不动啊不好带
<adam8157> happyaron: 那就只来一个好了
<happyaron> 一个都带不动啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 矬
<happyaron> adam8157: 你自己来带吧，频道里谁想要也可以带一打回去
<adam8157> happyaron: 我倒是想
<nyfair> imtxc: 壕，都过了2周了，卡还没寄过来，中行办事效率是有多大问题？
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<jiero> adam8157:  加油吧。为了法国的妹子。
<happyaron> yuruyuri_hajimar: 牛牛姐您调皮了
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。姐姐你调皮了
<nyfair> freenode限制太多了
<nyfair> 为毛你们要蜗居在freenode这种不支持汉字nick，还成天net split的server?
<adam8157> nyfair: 因为有你
<jiero> nyfair:  因为有你
<macint0sh> nyfair: 因为有你
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为有你
<yunfan> nyfair: 看你bb
<gebjgd> nyfair, 因为我们喜欢你在这里 /me 撸管
<yunfan> 香港好像有个歌曲就是因为有你吧
<piggybox_> lol
<nyfair> 反派死于话多
<chenxiongfei> nyfair: 因为有你
<onlylove> 刚接电话了，我觉得下周就有结果了
<jiero> onlylove:  终于到你了，信用卡到了哈。
<onlylove> jiero: 别高兴太早
<onlylove> jiero: 目前还是未知数
<jiero> onlylove:  你肯定电话不是确认的？
<onlylove> jiero: 上一次也打电话了
<jiero> 是么。。
<jiero> 天哪 firefox nightly竟然卡死了。
<jiero> 半年以来第一次。
<jiero> 今天怎么搞的，比稳定版本还容易崩溃
<nyfair> jiero: 喜闻乐见
<jiero> nyfair: 。
<jiero> imtxc:  我看上了富士的X10，1000元整。
<nyfair> jiero: 今天正式加入了思科的h264解码器
<imtxc> nyfair: 已经批了么
<imtxc> adam8157: emv 金卡 0 条件
<nyfair> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 中行的邮寄
<imtxc> nyfair: 非常非常非常慢
<imtxc> nyfair: 因为他们不是用的邮政或者快递
<jiero> nyfair:  。厉害
<adam8157> imtxc: 和白金区别是啥
<imtxc> nyfair: 他们是自己运的………
<imtxc> nyfair: 哦，不对，自己运的是农行
<nyfair> imtxc: 我去营业厅的，不是网申的
<imtxc> nyfair: 那就是挂号信，你打电话问问挂号单号
<imtxc> adam8157: 颜色区别，额度区别呗
<nyfair> 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 都是 EMV，没别的区别
<imtxc> nyfair: 挂号信一般得一周
<adam8157> imtxc: 好吧
 * imtxc 还没有白色的白金卡。。。
<imtxc> 只有俩黑一红的伪白金
<imtxc> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam8157> nyfair: 你申了个啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 这次还挺快
<imtxc> adam8157: 她要JCB的嘛
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。是不是已经要烦你要死了
<tenzu> 各位有信用卡的壕
<imtxc> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<imtxc> tenzu: 壕壕壕
<adam8157> imtxc: 有不是日本发行的
<adam8157> 又
<jiero> imtxc: 卖买卖
<tenzu> imtxc: 信用卡壕
<adam8157> tenzu: 叫兽壕
<jiero> imtxc: 赶紧入手你的理光 GR
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当, 你想要个新外号么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 不要...
<iMadper|deficit> tenzu: 说出来听听.
<imtxc> nyfair: 其实建行有个单JCB的白金卡，也很好申请，叫个变形金刚卡， cc adam8157
<imtxc> tenzu: 出来听听
<tenzu> 我想想再告诉你们, 起外号不是儿戏
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> tenzu: 那你还给我外号信用卡壕
<tenzu> imtxc: 那把信用卡去掉
<imtxc> tenzu: 那也太随意了
 * iMadper|deficit firefox nightly不能播放html5 h264视频, stable的可以.. 
<iMadper|deficit> nyfair: 牛牛, 怎么办? ^^
 * imtxc 抽签中，选择销卡卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦哦，对了，民生最近新出了个卡，名字特白特白萌
<imtxc> onlylove: 叫做 车车卡
<adam8157> 用车床车一个车出来
<imtxc> 民生的那个卡的名字真的太萌了，开始我以为我看错了呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丹麦人 : 在巴黎郊区的一个小咖啡馆里。一个顾客一杯接一杯地喝白兰地。坐在他旁边,面前放着一瓶柠檬汽水的人忍不住说"对不起,您知道吗,三个法国人中就有一个因为酗酒而得肝病的?" "这和我没关系,我是丹麦人。"
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 打不开百度 google 的网站 能上YOUKU 为什么 啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462309 不知道为什么啊 DNS 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 求 本来好好 的呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylove498254324 — 2014-07-25 13:58
<nyfair> imtxc: 那个我问过了，美元结算
<nyfair> 这年头还有傻吊喜欢用8888?
<nyfair> 那个垃圾dns，又慢又蠢，解析个国内网站能跑到国外服务器上
<nyfair> g婊的傻逼
<adam8157> nyfair: 你又无脑黑
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈你黑什么 - 我忘记了，水果？
<mikecao> 我一般用2个。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 只黑苹果的一部分
<adam8157> 主要是黑傻逼
<nyfair> adam8157: 这哪里无脑黑了？
<adam8157> nyfair: gfw, cdn
<nyfair> adam8157: 8888是个不适合天朝用户使用的dns
<nyfair> adam8157: gfw怎么了？
<adam8157> nyfair: 对, 但是和g没关系...
<nyfair> adam8157: 别闹，8888从来没被gfw过
<adam8157> nyfair: 干扰很厉害啊前段时间
<adam8157> nyfair: 经常不通
<mikecao> adam8157, 你用的小区宽带把
<adam8157> mikecao: nyfair 现在用CNNIC的dns...
<mikecao> 哦。。。。我用的联通默认的，，你们为啥不默认？
<adam8157> mikecao: 广告, 劫持
<mikecao> 广告？
<mikecao> 没看到阿
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40421
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 海盗湾被众多ISP封杀后流量翻一番
<nyfair> 美国仍然是海盗湾最大的访问源，其中可能有许多人是利用美国的代理服务器访问海盗湾
<nyfair> 这可是solidot的文章，我就转转
 * adam8157 不开心
<iIlL10Oo> 8.8.8.8的MAC地址i是多少？
<nyfair> 114.114.114.114
<^k^> nyfair, 114.114.114.114 江苏省南京市 南京信风网络科技有限公司DNS服务器
<adam8157> 1.2.3.4
<adam8157> 1.2.4.8
<^k^> adam8157, 1.2.3.4 澳大利亚
<^k^> adam8157, 1.2.4.8 北京市 中国互联网络信息中心SDNS服务器
<adam8157> ^k^: 乖
<nyfair> 话说备用dns有用么？
<nyfair> 我试过如果主dns挂了，根本不会换用备用的
<onlylove> 今天看一人玩2048，最大数65536
<JQK> onlylove: 4x4 impossible
<imtxc> nyfair: 有用的啊
<onlylove> JQK: 没拍下来，人可以撤销重来
<iIlL10Oo> 其实DNS的数据很容易拦截，伪造，欺骗，入侵
<iIlL10Oo> 因为DNS不是走TCP的，而且就算是TCP，也可以劫持
<onlylove> DNS是啥来着53号port？
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: onlylove TCP/UDP
 * nyfair 吃饭睡觉婊阿当
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 可以用 tcp 的嘛
<onlylove> 难道你们要自己把A-M的数据搞下来？
<onlylove> 或者镜像一个？
<hoxily> onlylove: 数据搞下来有用？过一段时间不就失效了？
<onlylove> hoxily: 再UPDATE啊
<^k^> adam8157, .. 休息一下 ..  14:46
<imtxc> adam8157: 休息一下啊
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<iIlL10Oo> dns好像是udp的
<iIlL10Oo> 我抓包看了一下
<jiero> adam8157:  喜欢 nyfair 就抢走吧
<STA_Legacy_Frame> assign 了一年多的bug都不休. ubuntu的dev都干嘛呢... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1100469
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug #1100469 “session processes left running after session logou...” : Bugs : “lightdm” package : Ubuntu
<nyfair> STA_Legacy_Frame: love use use, no use roll
<STA_Legacy_Frame> ny
<STA_Legacy_Frame> nyfair: 你懂个屁
 * adam8157 围观
<jiero> 。
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame: 买服务了么。
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame: 买了服务的还没修完呢。
<STA_Legacy_Frame> jiero: 你不知道我为啥吐槽.
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame: 每个人都有不同的用法。
<STA_Legacy_Frame> jiero: 我不是用这个的
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame:  专业黑Ubuntu么。。。
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame: 够了啊，我连续不断收到 2010-2012年报告bug的改动情况呢。
<STA_Legacy_Frame> jiero: UE不修这个, 留到现在就得我来修. 明白了?
<STA_Legacy_Frame> jiero: 所以我吐槽他们
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame:  。哦。送给你了 -
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame:  。。。什么时候C家的这么多了。
<STA_Legacy_Frame> jiero: 其实一年前他们就assign了, 但是assignee不修也没有扔给别人修. 所以拖到现在了
<STA_Legacy_Frame> jiero: 闹得时间这么紧张
<jiero> STA_Legacy_Frame: 制度没搞好，3个月Assign没变动还不撤掉
<STA_Legacy_Frame> jiero: 对呀, 不修扔回去, 还可以分给别人.
 * onlylove 等下班
<nyfair> NO_COOKIES: 靠，我就休息下就看到有人对我爆粗口，你们这些管事的干嘛呢？
<nyfair> STA_Legacy_Frame: 没花钱买服务你叫个JB
<STA_Legacy_Frame> nyfair: 你都不知道是什么事, 说个屁
<nyfair> STA_Legacy_Frame: 我只知道你品行有问题，当然对人不对事
<jiero> nyfair:  。他是在修bug的。
 * NO_SNACKS 围观
<jiero> NO_SNACKS: snake lolly yummy, cookies with hotcoco yummy
<nyfair> jiero: 修bug的民工让他拿钱干活去，少BB
<jiero> NO_SNACKS:  have some snacks
<NO_SNACKS> snack not snake...
<NO_SNACKS> NO_PANTS: =,=
 * NO_SNACKS brb
 * mikecao brb
<NO_PANTS> yunfan: 牛牛，百度葡萄牙语的贴吧好棒好棒
<NO_PANTS> http://br.baidu.com/
<^k^> NO_PANTS: ⇪ Baidu
<NO_PANTS> http://br.tieba.com/home/index?fr=index
<^k^> NO_PANTS: ⇪ Postbar - Comunidade de mulheres gostosas, homens lindos, futebol, piadas, gays e mais
<NO_PANTS> gays e mais是什么意思？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请问Wine能运行 360浏览器吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462310 请问Wine能运行 window版浏览器吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryan90v — 2014-07-25 14:53
<onlylove> 求如何打盹不被发现
<jiero> onlylove:  学会说梦话
<NO_SNACKS> onlylove: 去quiet room睡
<onlylove> NO_SNACKS: 没那么高大上的room,这边不是vmware
<wzssyqa_> onlylove: 今天周末了。你们一定很开心
<jiero> wzssyqa_:  周末了你一直很开心的不需要管今天是星期几
<wzssyqa_> jiero: 你不是周末也要继续看着妹子们么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa_: 我TM感冒好几天了一直没好，本来想信 freeflying一次吃西药看，丫的，吃了见效，然后药效过了还是病，根本不管事
<jiero> wzssyqa_:  看着妹子们什么意思啊。
<jiero> wzssyqa_:  我旁边是个挺漂亮的大妈
<wzssyqa_> jiero: 感觉太有意思了
<onlylove> wzssyqa_: 到现在嗓子疼得要死
<wzssyqa_> jiero: 你好大妈那一口？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  32岁
<jiero> wzssyqa: 好象是啦。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 人家会打你不？
<jiero> wzssyqa: ？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那种现在叫少妇
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 她名字谐音是 阿姨啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你有啥打算？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我准备周日在家一天
<jiero> wzssyqa:  收拾行囊，准备出行了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 制定路线，前几天干什么
<wzssyqa> jiero: 以为你对那少妇有啥打算呢
<RainFlying> test from Textual 5
<jiero> wzssyqa: 呃，当然是能照顾就照顾了。
<RainFlying> 中文测试
<RainFlying> 果然 有问题啊
<NO_SNACKS> RainFlying: 啥问题
<NO_PANTS> RainFlying: 啥问题
<RainFlying> NO_SNACKS 输入中文之后，输入框就没了。
<NO_PANTS> @happyaron:
<gebjgd> knownbad, 果然病了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天休了
<RainFlying> NO_PANTS NO_SNACKS 我是在 10.9.4 下用 Xcode 6 beta4 编译的，编译直接失败了，我就把 TVCMainWindowsMavericks.xib 复制一份成为 TVCMainWindowYosemite.xib 欺骗编译器，然后就通过了。
<NO_SNACKS> RainFlying: "呵呵"
<knownbad> 还呼吸吗？
 * NO_SNACKS 心情不好 准备下班
<NO_PANTS> NO_SNACKS: 你不是远程办公么
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu触摸屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462312 我在工控机上安装啦Ubuntu，但是我触摸笔往上滑，指针却是往左跑，往右滑动，指针往上跑，求高手帮忙，实在不行外包也行！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a机器侠a — 2014-07-25 16:22
<RainFlying> gebjgd knownbad  垂死病中惊坐起，原来基友在呼唤
<NO_SNACKS> NO_PANTS: 今天没有
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 刚从医生那里回来
<NO_SNACKS> NO_PANTS: 北京范围内, 出不去
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
 * NO_SNACKS 饿
 * hamo 困
<tenzu> 不困
 * hamo 困
<imtxc> 不饿
 * NO_SNACKS 又困又饿
<tenzu> IE6only的网站只能装个XP破啊
<jiero> NO_SNACKS:  饿 hamo 困
<jiero> hamo:  送我羊肉吃
<NO_SNACKS> hamo:  送我羊腿吃
<NO_PANTS> 新ie不是有旧版本模拟选项？
<jiero> NO_SNACKS:  look at your nick, you get to rename to NO_EAT_NO_DIE
<tenzu> NO_PANTS: 怎么用旧版本模拟选项? 兼容模式?
 * hamo 并不开心啊
<jiero> NO_PANTS:  NO NO NO
<jiero> hamo:  开心只是一种想法，给你打一针你就可以了
<NO_SNACKS> 0_0 打一针
<NO_SNACKS> jaseywang: 你一直潜伏在这儿啊 大牛
<hamo> jiero: 打一针？这又是啥梗？
<jaseywang> 我刚来看看……
<NO_SNACKS> jaseywang: 露那么多点
<jiero> hamo: 任何兴奋剂都行吧，没有特定的
<STA_Legacy_Frame> 打一针开塞露吧.
<knownbad> jiero: 32岁？   你有眼光哦。
<iIlL10Oo> ▶ wine --version
<iIlL10Oo> wine-1.7.22
<iIlL10Oo> 自己编译的
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 要wine干嘛
<jiero> knownbad:  什么？
<jiero> knownbad:  不懂你说啥，年龄又不是很秘密的。
<NO_PANTS> jiero: 这是梗，你不懂
<RainFlying> STA_Legacy_Frame 开塞露不是打一针，是捅一针
 * NO_SNACKS 这周极其霉运, 准备下班
<NO_SNACKS> RainFlying: 有经验哦你
<STA_Legacy_Frame> RainFlying: 哦.
<RainFlying> NO_SNACKS STA_Legacy_Frame  我经常看到你们被捅开塞露啊
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 你太土了
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 有专业的润滑剂
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • linux居然要dos文件系统来引导？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462314 我新买了一个电脑，重装系统(64位)时发现问题了。 原来的/boot成了/boot/efi,而且/boot/efi必须是FAT文件系统. 为什么32位系统没有问题，还是/boot? 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2014-07-25 17:03
<tmcik> 突然发现thunder bird
<jiero> NO_PANTS:  我看来不需要知道了。
<tmcik> 里面有IRC客户端，就不在用在终端里面使用irssi了
<jiero> NO_PANTS:  I will have to leave the pain of knowing it to you.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • bugzilla ./checksetup.pl问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462316 安装bugzilla过程中， ./checksetup.pl确出现以下错误，怎么解决？ Can't locate version.pm in @INC (@INC contains: . lib /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor
<^k^>  ─> _perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8) at Bugzi …
<yunfan> jie年龄就是咪咪
<NO_PANTS> 小白兔,白又白,两只耳朵拎起来,割完动脉割静脉,一动不动真可爱
<onlylove> NO_PANTS: 擦，别发完整版
<onlylove> NO_PANTS: 这一句够了
<yunfan> NO_PANTS: 小咪咪 白又白 两粒葡萄凸出来
<jiero> 我年收入才不到6万。太低了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你想要几万
<stardiviner> 年收入才1万的我。。。。阿
<python007008009>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7854486/  python 求助. 有没有好的办法改进这段代码. 不要列表解析之类的
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你在哪里？美元么
<stardiviner> yunfan: 绍兴诸暨
<stardiviner> 怎么会是美元呢？
<stardiviner> yunfan: 必胜客服务员的那点工资。
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 下班，不和你扯
<jiero> onlylove:  我想要至少30万啊。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 说的有道理啊。。 : 朋友们,在确认她成为你女朋友之前,先带她去游泳,有3个好处。 1,看身材,没有过多的衣服,藏也藏不祝 2,看素颜,在水里,什么遮瑕膏,粉底霜,都将不复存在。 3,等她学会了游泳,就不会问,你妈和我一起落水,你先救谁的问题了。。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你是兼职 不一样
<stardiviner> yunfan: 全职哇。。。
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/6128025/?suggest=you%27re
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 你是下一个 (豆瓣)
<jusss> 刚看完，感觉真棒
<jusss> 多少天没看过这么好看的电影了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 高通净利润率超过苹果公司 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462319 　　新浪科技 康钊 　　就在国家发改委已渐近确定高通在中国涉嫌垄断之际，高通公布的财报显示，其32%的净利润之高惊人，比苹果公司赚钱还容易；而且，八成多的净利润来自授权和专利费，而授权和
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问各位大佬都在用什么软件做演示文稿？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462320 不好意思 我两台电脑一台ubuntu一台mint ubuntu可以方便的安装wps和永中 可是mint总装不上 有没有什么可以再mint上用的做演示文稿的软件呢？ openoffice有时候总是不好 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-07-25 19:54
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/10463953/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 模仿游戏 (豆瓣)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04使用sudo nautilus后删除的文件放在哪了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462321 在普通用户下使用sudo nautilus后，右键选择Move To Trash删除的文件放在哪呢？想恢复该文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2014-07-25 20:18
<hoxily> jusss: 吃毒苹果的不是白雪公主吗？
<October21> hoxily: Turing
<jusss> hoxily: 可惜没有英俊的王子去吻醒他
<hoxily> jusss: 来玩这个，https://oj.leetcode.com/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ LeetCode Online Judge
<jusss> hoxily: 看了会文章发现，图灵好厉害呀
<argument> 有名的人, 除了武大郎, 大概都挺厉害的
<gebjgd> argument, 武大郎也厉害
<argument> gebjgd: 啊?是吗?
<gebjgd> argument, 他的精神和思想还在指导我国政府前进
<gebjgd> argument, 能不厉害么
<argument> gebjgd: 哦, 对.
<argument> gebjgd: 你说的很有道理
<jusss> argument: 武大郎的厉害之处是能娶了金莲，而且还有个武松这么个好弟弟
<gebjgd> jusss, 武大的精神才是厉害之处
<jusss> 图灵这样一个悲摧人物终于要拍成电影了，一直感觉纳什不怎么样，竟然也早早被拍成了电影
<jusss> 而且最操蛋的是感觉那个电影里纳什做的事其实都是人家图灵做的，你说草不草蛋
<gebjgd> jusss, 你知道图灵有大胸
<gebjgd> jusss, 你知道的吧
<gebjgd> jusss, 如少妇一般的乳房
<jusss> gebjgd: 吃了2年激素，没有也就有了吧
<gebjgd> jusss, 你喜欢这口？
<gebjgd> jusss, 鸡鸡和大胸并存？
<jusss> gebjgd: 为啥英国政府治疗同志，会让人家吃激素？
<jusss> gebjgd: 难道不仅要让同志心里变成女的，身体也变成女的才行？政府在免费做变性手术吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 我怎么知道
<gebjgd> jusss, 这是政府在帮他
<jusss> gebjgd: 在德国不知道会不会发生这种事，说不准某天你就被强行打激素了
<gebjgd> jusss, 还好 德国是人权国家
<jusss> gebjgd: 在我大天朝就从来没出现过这种事
<gebjgd> jusss, 大天朝直接送你去投胎
<jusss> gebjgd: 德国还人权呢，犹太人都是一炉子一炉子的烧，还人权，呵呵
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须的
<gebjgd> jusss, 你看 犹太人现在活的多好
<jusss> gebjgd: 日耳曼人可不是什么好东西
<gebjgd> jusss, 你看天朝人现在过的多棒
<onlylove> jusss: 日耳曼范围大了……整个欧洲，一大半日耳曼
<gebjgd> jusss, 确实不是好东西  把马克思主义给了天朝
<TreeTop> jusss: AOE引怪哦
<jusss> gebjgd: 好个毛，据说现在西方社会有3点忌讳，1是犹太人，2是性别歧视，3是同性
<gebjgd> jusss, 臭狗屎 甩给了天朝人  还当宝贝呢
<jusss> TreeTop: aoe是啥
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我已经提前过周末了
<argument> jusss: Area of Effect
<TreeTop> jusss:  Area of Effect
<argument> jusss: 范围攻击
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  俺还在写测试 T_T  泪目
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 测试？ 你也管
<jusss> 这里的都是大天朝子民，没事，我就不信希特勒复活找我来，就算他复活了估计还没到天朝就没老毛干掉了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 旧的测试不符合新的需求了，我得把他按照新的需求修改
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我们有专门的QA
<jusss> 大天朝的好处就是没有忌讳，什么宗教呀 种族呀 性别呀 blabla的，随便说
<gebjgd> jusss, 之后你就去被喝茶了
<jusss> 当然除了当朝天子不能随便说
<jusss> 但是当朝天子下台后还不是被啪啪
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 做的Unit Test, 这些测试得developer搞， QA那边做下面几级的测试
<jusss> 看江某某知道了
<jusss> 据说江某某的情妇宋某某已被抓，不知是真的假的
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不要传谣嘛
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我也是听别人说的。。。
<gebjgd> jusss, 再说你就进去了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 不过我觉得这些unit test应该归写spec的人做， 防止理解上有偏差
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 不管测试  不知道
<TreeTop> jusss: 大佬们的死活与咱们和干？
<jusss> TreeTop: 吹水而已
<jusss> TreeTop: 阿q心里
<TreeTop> jusss:  =.=
<gebjgd> jusss, 武大郎精神
<jusss> 整天被骑在下面，这次终于栽了吧，被践踏了吧，
<gebjgd> jusss, 年轻人你要小心了
<jusss> gebjgd: 你在那边都是讲德语吗
<jusss> gebjgd: 你要是不讲讲汉语，会不会过个2年就忘光了，然后回来时一张嘴一口流利的德国话，然后就被撸了
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须讲德语
<TreeTop> jusss: 太君，别开枪，自己人的干活
<jusss> gebjgd: 以后就当着德国人的面用方言数落他们找点心里平衡吧，在国外不容易，还是多点阿q精神吧，一不小心被啪啪了就不好了，比较国外都是野人，都是用刀和叉子吃饭的不文明国度，都尼玛几千年了还在用刀和叉子吃饭，干脆用石块吃饭算了，更远古
<gebjgd> jusss, 谢谢你哈
<jusss> gebjgd: 没事，这点小事不用谢
 * hoxily 抱抱 jusss gebjgd
<hoxily> 你是不是发烧了？
<hoxily> 这频道有LOG记录的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个输入法的工具条怎么样关掉? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462324 小屏幕，本来就不好看了，还常常在那档着，都找不到地方让他不显示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlz6330108 — 2014-07-25 21:36
<argument> time
 * jusss stranger sm gebjgd
<gebjgd> jusss, 这么关注我
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  好想溜回家过周末啊 >_<
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 生病就可以了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 这个代价太惨重了，还是不过周末好了，哈哈
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你们周末要加班？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 欧洲是违法的
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 不加班，就是在下班前的两小时内，斗志急剧下降
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 说明你做的工作还不合你的胃口
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 可能吧，不确定，有想找个别的活儿的想法
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 等你的身份下来了再说
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 第一份工作都要忍忍
 * jusss 需要个笔记本
 * jusss 写字的笔记本
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 什么身份哦？ 法国这边好像只给工作签证而已， 对外来务工者的政策不如德国优越
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 5年有长居
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 长居只有1， 2 ， 10年 三种
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 5年的能拿到永久的吧
<TreeTop> 十年长居需要 连续五年完税证明
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 还得证明收入高于平均值50%
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 对啊
<onlylove> jusss: 什么话都不要乱讲，不然小心500次
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 果然对外国人不友好
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 总感觉等自己老了没人要了就被赶走了。。
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 去加拿大
<TreeTop> 加拿大IT工作好找么？
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  .
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 应该不好找
<hoxily> jusss: 纸质的笔记本？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 不过你能在法国找到工作已经不错了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我知道的2个人都是在法国没找到工作
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 一个回国 一个又去加拿大继续读书了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 法国IT工作者少，所以外国人在IT企业多， 其他行业外籍员工就很少
<TreeTop> 我同事60%外国人
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 额好多了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 本地人就三分之一多一些
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我以前的公司很少外国人
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 现在的公司好点 不过也是小数
<gebjgd> 少数
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 招聘外籍员工附加成本挺高的，一半对预算敏感的企业能省就省了，这边也一样
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 是么？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 德国不会
<knownbad> 因为德国人喜欢香肠。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 扯蛋
<knownbad> 好吧，德国人喜欢扯蛋？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国人喜欢老屁眼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这才是真命题
<knownbad> 不，美国人喜欢你这样的烂屁眼。
<knownbad> 你在美国很受欢迎的。
<knownbad> 得上班去。
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，离开学校时忘了多买几个笔记本，现在没本用了，学校对面超市卖的笔记本质量非常好，唯一不好就是太薄了
<jusss> gebjgd: 那个法国没找到工作的是那个叫啥来的，去年在这很活跃的那个？他回来卖屁眼了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 恩 估计是回去卖屁眼了
<jusss> gebjgd: 把他名字忘了。。。反正貌似可能一定有p这个字母就对了，卖屁眼真是跟他太形象了
<gebjgd> jusss, pudge?
<jusss> gebjgd: 对头
<gebjgd> jusss, 他去澳大利亚了
<gebjgd> jusss, 他老婆在澳大利亚
<gebjgd> jusss, 除非二代 谁回国啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 都有老婆了原来
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本外接显示器后原屏幕卡顿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462326 Ubuntu14.04，用的VGA接口。 连接后外接屏一点不卡，笔记本上的屏幕就很卡，打字都卡，太奇怪了。 对了，我还用了compiz。 另外，接HDMI就不卡，但是我的外接显示器HDMI显示颜色不好看。 真心求助
<^k^>  ─> ！ （另外，这种问题怎么用英语表述去google呢？想了半天不知道怎么翻译） 配置绝对没问题，三代i7 + 120gSSD. 统计信息: 发表于 …
<jusss> gebjgd: 我周围的人出国的出国，去上海 北京的都有，唯独我赋业在家，唉
<gebjgd> jusss, 你是高人
<TreeTop> jusss: 在家也好，要是都走了，家不成了鬼城
 * jusss 好像找个喜欢的工作呀，每月2k就行，
<gebjgd> jusss, 2k够活么
<jusss> gebjgd: 这不赋业在家不敢奢求吗
<jusss> gebjgd: 上个月刚毕业
<TreeTop> jusss: 才一个月赋闲无所谓，不用着急
<jusss> TreeTop: 你那一个月给多少呀
<jusss> TreeTop: 欧元吗
<onlylove> pudge不是在德国么，去袋鼠国了？
<jusss> onlylove: pudge那个卖屁眼的一直在巴黎呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他在法国
<onlylove> 哦……
<jusss> 巴黎对吧，貌似是，忘了
<gebjgd> jusss, TreeTop 的工资的零头可以给你发你想要的工资
<jusss> 这辈子一定要去一次看看那边的狂野的妹子，巴黎
<TreeTop> jusss: http://www.salairemoyen.com/salaire-ville-06004-Antibes.html
<^k^> TreeTop: ⇪ Salaire moyen Antibes - 06600 (74120 habitants) : 2431 euros / mois par ménage - Tout savoir sur revenu moyen, salaire net, salaire brut et retraite par ville de France
<TreeTop> jusss: 这里有统计结果
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 2400 税前？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 还是税后？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 税前就少点了
<jusss> 打不开。。。
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 税后，收入中位数2400， 平均数3000
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 税后就对了
<jusss> TreeTop: 人民币2w4?
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 不过好像不如德国的一些地方收入高
<jusss> TreeTop: 那你一年不是24w了，干个几年就百万富翁了
<gebjgd> jusss, 挣得多花的也多
<gebjgd> jusss, 笨蛋
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 听说在Erding工作的同事收入比我们这里好一些
<TreeTop> jusss:  这里是蓝色海岸，度假胜地，你觉得物价水平如何？
<jusss> TreeTop: 加入少林寺，学苦行僧，那你马上就有钱了
<TreeTop> jusss: 少林寺门槛高，进不去哦
<jusss> TreeTop: 那在家自己剃度做个在家修行的居士
<TreeTop> jusss:  在这边搞理发不错， 女友随便修剪一下，做个护理就130， 男的剪头20。
<jusss> TreeTop: 人民币？
<TreeTop> jusss: €
<jusss> TreeTop: 我这剪头发就10块
<TreeTop> jusss:  所以俺非常羡慕 :)
<onlylove> jusss: 帝都剪头还20软呢，你在国外想20软完事？
<onlylove> jusss: 饿死剪头的？
<jusss> onlylove: 也对
<jusss> onlylove: 国外一个月给2w4，我这2k就算好了，真是零头都不到
<gebjgd> jusss, 他敢给他女人弄头发花130欧？
<gebjgd> jusss, 说明他敢花钱  我的头发都是自己剪
<jusss> gebjgd: 那你把弄头发的钱省下来给你老婆买情趣内衣了？
<jusss> gebjgd: 连体 镂空 复杂花纹 的黑色
<gebjgd> jusss, 还真没有
<gebjgd> jusss, 我这人是花钱在吃上多
<gebjgd> jusss, 不过不是说去外面吃  是买了好的食材自己在家做
<gebjgd> jusss, 情趣内衣  你也想得出   有了孩子你就没那时间了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 主要是他连媳妇都没
<jusss> gebjgd: 你是剖腹产吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 也是
<gebjgd> jusss, 显然不是
<gebjgd> jusss, 自然生产
<jusss> gebjgd: 佩服！现在好多人都不自然生产了
<onlylove> jusss: 据说顺产对孩子好
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我们这一代都是顺产的，00后就全剖腹产了
<jusss> gebjgd: 你儿子也是顺产的吗？
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须自然生产
<gebjgd> jusss, 我还没儿子
<jusss> gebjgd: 那女儿呢
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须顺产
<gebjgd> jusss, XX才剖腹
<jusss> gebjgd: 现在大部分都剖腹产
<jusss> gebjgd: 很少顺产了
<gebjgd> jusss, 你说的是国内？
<jusss> 不管好不好生，都一刀切了开始
<gebjgd> jusss, 国内的人傻
<jusss> gebjgd: 难道国外不是？
<gebjgd> jusss, 显然不是
<gebjgd> jusss, 全部顺产   除非难产 才剖腹
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦，这点好
<gebjgd> jusss, 国内的人观念太傻
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯，
<gebjgd> jusss, 找个乌克兰女孩
<gebjgd> jusss, 给你指条明路
<jusss> gebjgd: 我也想呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 比天朝女孩强多了
<jusss> gebjgd: 皮肤又好，又漂亮，乌克兰 白俄罗斯那边都出美女呀
<onlylove> gebjgd: 无非怕疼呗
<jusss> gebjgd: 据说美国的就毛孔粗大不好了，尤其是雀斑太严重
<gebjgd> jusss, 未必
<jusss> onlylove: 不光怕疼，还怕影响以后的“幸福生活”
<gebjgd> onlylove, 剖腹更可怕
<onlylove> jusss: 据说是不会保养的结果
<jusss> gebjgd: 外国人体味太重
<onlylove> gebjgd: 剖腹不是有麻药么
<gebjgd> jusss, 有20%的人没有
<jusss> onlylove: 撑起那么大个洞，再收缩，能不影响吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 没那么大的影响
<gebjgd> jusss, 你的屁眼天天拉屎也没见的松了
<jusss> gebjgd: 感觉人类就是很神奇，心脏不停的跳，血液不停的流，大脑的细胞产生意识，还能生小孩，都很神奇
<gebjgd> jusss, 白种人 有没有体味的  但是少
<jusss> gebjgd: 屁眼没拉那么大的洞
<gebjgd> jusss, 谁说没有
<gebjgd> jusss, 所以一般都是有撕裂
<jusss> gebjgd: 平时闭合的洞，扩展到好几十里面那么宽，感觉很神奇
<jusss> gebjgd: 大便的直径也就jj那么粗而已
<jusss> gebjgd: onlylove ,你们现在看电视剧吗？有什么电视剧不错
<gebjgd> jusss, 美剧
<jusss> 看了3集 x档案s1 感觉不是很喜欢
<gebjgd> jusss, 去b站
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦，那你现在看什么美剧
<onlylove> jusss: 所以产后坐月子很重要，产后俩月不可以
<gebjgd> jusss, salem
<onlylove> jusss: 就是为了给恢复时间
<gebjgd> jusss, super natural
<onlylove> jusss: 好久没看电视了
<gebjgd> jusss, dominion
<gebjgd> jusss, 可看的东西不少呢
<gebjgd> jusss, 我看的东西口味比较重
<gebjgd> jusss, 基于圣经  西方传说的比较多
<gebjgd> jusss, 还有不错的 比如那个什么低俗怪谈
<alvin_rxg> 坐月子到底是啥情况？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等你有了女人 你就知道了
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:坐月子到底 有的妈妈说12天就可以，有的则说要出月子才行。|到底坐月子|多长时间可以洗头呢？ 事实上，对于|坐月子|期间多久能洗头这个问题，也没有权威人士给出统一的答案。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，现在是两种言论，一说还是要坐月子的，一说不用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 德国人都做月子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说用不用做
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德国人的月子是咋个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FWochenbett&ei=eIjSU53BIJSa1AWn-IDgBA&usg=AFQjCNGJH6S23DMFN5woaSJM-sipi6Twtw&sig2=lAljDnOg8mFd32Sbujlgug&bvm=bv.71667212,d.d2k
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wochenbett
<^k^> ⇪ t: Wochenbett – Wikipedia
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 德国一般认为是4周
<jusss> gebjgd: 我也喜欢天使呀魔鬼呀之类的题材，可是这个dominion貌似剧情很不好
<gebjgd> jusss, salem
<jusss> gebjgd: 比较喜欢the prophecy5部曲那类的
<jusss> gebjgd: 那个美剧dracula就有点虎头蛇尾了，不过也还可以
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不一样……………………
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你个的链接是产后护理，不是坐月子。不一样…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有国内那么讲究 但是意思一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, wochenbett就是这个
<alvin_rxg> 我说的坐月子应该是说：传统習俗包括不洗髮、不洗澡、不爬樓梯、不碰冷水、不看書、不哭、禁性行為、不可吹風、不可縫紉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是不提重物   少出行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 德国人是知道的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以一般都人来照顾  女人就在家里休息
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那这个产后护理，似乎在 dolc 上有看到说医院会提供一些护理和产后恢复的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 生完孩子 3到6天就可以回家了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有问题的话
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆3天就回家了 之后我们就按照我们北方的方式做月子  不碰冷水
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是回家的。 dolc 好像看到说是，医院提供一些 kurs，用来恢复身材啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 洗澡洗头可以 就是不能着凉
<alvin_rxg> 那就是护理和保养还是有的，但不是国内意义上的月子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是  是有Hebamme
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 产后来你家里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一开始1天一次
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 随着小孩长大  之后是一周一次
<alvin_rxg> 好频繁…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 国内的月子就太过分了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有必要
<alvin_rxg> ok.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是不碰冷水   少干活  休息1个月是必要的
<alvin_rxg> 这个明白
<alvin_rxg> 我以为的是那种连床都不能下的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不下床怎么上厕所？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 插导尿管？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道啊，国内就是这么神奇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太邪胡了
<jusss> 睡觉
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你听那傻BOT alvin_rxg 忽悠人，没那回事
<onlylove> gebjgd: 真要那么严实麻烦了
<gebjgd> onlylove, XD
<alvin_rxg> 不是吗？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不能不让人上厕所
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 落后的地方什么都能干出来
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你坐床上一个月试试，人做久了会长褥疮
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, rhel 7 centos7 都只有64位的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还用xfs当默认文件系统
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 而且这一个月，你要换床单啥的，你还不下床，把你抬下来？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 国内还有很多地方是落后的…
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 落后地方都不做的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 国内刚解放那阵子，都是第一天养孩子第二天下地的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我记得有说centos7要出32的，只不过晚一阵子
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有么  我都搞定centos7了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不知道啊，刚放rhel7那阵子的事情了，那时候centos不是没信么还
<gebjgd> onlylove, rpm系还是那么的难用
<onlylove> 然后rhel就x64 ppc64 s390x三个架构了
<gebjgd> onlylove, centos7都出来有几周了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 所以我消息过时很久了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你要32的做啥，反正64的不是可以装32的包么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 貌似rhel的处理和debian的multiarch有点像，也是装包，然后包名跟上i386
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我是上游
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你牛……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我们才不做multiarch的烂东西
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我最终用户……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 每个平台都有包
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你们做啥
<onlylove> gebjgd: multiarch也是没个平台都有包
<gebjgd> onlylove, multiarch太恶心
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你根据需要选择装啥包而已
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没办法……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 所以我们分开弄
<gebjgd> onlylove, 32 64
<onlylove> gebjgd: 想想可以在x86上装arm包就不知道怎么说
<onlylove> gebjgd: 都是分开的，不过安装的时候是区分的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你可以在centos上试试yum install libstdc++i386
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，i386前面加.
<onlylove> gebjgd: 有个点
<gebjgd> onlylove, 早知道了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那和multiarch有啥区别？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我们有各自的包  installer,bin自动探测
<gebjgd> onlylove, 64不上32的库
<gebjgd> onlylove, 全是64的库
<onlylove> gebjgd: 说的好像multiarch不检测似的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你装64的debian默认也是只有64的库
<gebjgd> onlylove, 是啊  就是不用multilib
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我恨wps那破软件，还要装32位包
<gebjgd> onlylove, 国内软件公司穷
<onlylove> gebjgd: 永中怎么有原生64
<onlylove> gebjgd: 老实说金山穷是真的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 要和档套上关系
<onlylove> 都号称国内黄埔军校了
<onlylove> 都是把人才培养出来就跳了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 人才都是大学之后就出国了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，比人才差点的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天朝主要是给美帝提供人才
<onlylove> 说起来当年kingsoft很风光
<onlylove> 可惜做啥都做不好
<onlylove> 也就指着西山居
<onlylove> 和WPS
<onlylove> 啥画王影霸快译
<onlylove> 现在去哪找
<gebjgd> onlylove, 当初金山就做跨平台的软件  估计今天不会这样
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这就是对于市场把握不准
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那样它能不能活到现在还是问题
<onlylove> gebjgd: 而且你也看到，国内（单指国内，国外不一样）都是microsoft的地盘
<gebjgd> onlylove, 跨平台
<gebjgd> onlylove, 并不是说不重视ms
<onlylove> gebjgd: 跨平台，那当年就只能选java？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用点跨平台的库开发 而不是ms那套
<gebjgd> onlylove, java不是挺好的么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 跨平台的库？qt？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我对那个不理解啊，很多人喷java的东西啊，你看ooo
<gebjgd> onlylove, 多了 gtk qt fox
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在用的qt，不知道还来得及不
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实我觉得java还好，看lumaqq
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不过那是很早以前的事情了，快10年了吧……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我是比较看好跨平台的解决方案
 * onlylove 看了一眼旁边的药盒，生产日期13年的，浑身发凉，赶紧看看有没有过期……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不改变用户习惯迁移？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 微软不这么看啊，人要把你绑在微软平台上啊……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 当然了  现在的软件都是跨平台的设计方案
<gebjgd> onlylove, 傻子才只在一个地方做
<onlylove> gebjgd: 看麻花藤
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他是二代
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你不知道？
<circ-user-ctlNY> .
<gebjgd> onlylove, 马云也是
<gebjgd> onlylove, 去看数字时代中国的大揭露
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那里面的……真假难辨，我这种辨别能力不强的不去的好
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那你就相信垬吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那里的才有发言权
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我知道他们在骗我，但是……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你如何证明那些是真的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你如何证明那里的是假的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我没能力，所以不去
<onlylove> gebjgd: 被骗了就不好了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天朝皇帝都把女儿送美帝
<gebjgd> onlylove, 美国骗你？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 骗你就好了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 骗你说明对你感兴趣  想拯救你
<onlylove> gebjgd: 美帝看得上？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 要是你和北朝鲜一样没有价值
<gebjgd> onlylove, 美帝都懒的理你
<gebjgd> onlylove, 学好英语 带路才是真的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你就那么想打起来？哦，对，你在欧罗巴抢钱联盟
<gebjgd> onlylove, 看到最有道理的一句话是  你看天朝老是支持俄罗斯  但是从来没见过把子女送俄罗斯的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 打起来一时半会影响不到你
<gebjgd> onlylove, 反而送到美帝
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我有能力也不送俄罗斯
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为什么不送  苏联老大哥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 美帝的狼子野心啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 送俄罗斯过苦日子？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 傻？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 哈哈
<gebjgd> onlylove, 所以么  你看看我党把自己的孩子送哪里就知道了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你是不是还要上班啊，继续坚持下
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我今天病了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我先睡了这边晚上1点多了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 提前过周末了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 今天没上班
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，真好……德国医疗咋样
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什么咋样
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国内看病挂号能挂好几天
<onlylove> gebjgd: 病不起，我听说西方有固定医生的？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 德国不需要去医院
<gebjgd> onlylove, 都是去医生那里
<gebjgd> onlylove, 都去医院还干嘛
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没有必要
<onlylove> gebjgd: 医生那不就是医院么……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不是
<gebjgd> onlylove, 诊所
<gebjgd> onlylove, 医院是医院
<onlylove> gebjgd: 小诊所不敢去啊，庸医要人命啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 欧美都是这样那个
<gebjgd> onlylove, 欧美都是这样
<gebjgd> onlylove, 只有天朝才是医院
<gebjgd> onlylove, 好医生都是自己的诊所
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那天朝更得医院，好医生如果诊所，能挤破门
<onlylove> gebjgd: 欧美人少
<gebjgd> onlylove, no no
<gebjgd> onlylove, 人少是一方面   人口分散
<gebjgd> onlylove, 国外的 医生 医院  药店都是分开的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 然后医生也分散
<gebjgd> onlylove, 就不会有国内医生指定给你药品  随便定价的问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你选择度很大
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国内那是医院定价，难道是医生定的？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 院长
<onlylove> gebjgd: 选择度大是一回事，可是跑来跑去买药受不了折腾
<onlylove> gebjgd: 就近买的多吧？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 欧洲到处是药店
<gebjgd> onlylove, 药品都一样
<gebjgd> onlylove, 哪里都是一样的内容
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没有独门秘药
<onlylove> 竞争那么激烈，他们怎么活的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 活的挺好
<gebjgd> onlylove, 独裁的思路 是1个人挣其他人的钱
<gebjgd> onlylove, 民主的思路是大家尽量平分
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这就是为什么天朝永远好不了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 太少不够分咋办
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那是不可能的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 照你这么说你和垬的想法一样了   天朝只能搞帝制
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不是一样不一样的，总有不够分的时候
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你总不能说，欧洲没有失业的吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有啊  有失业金
<onlylove> gebjgd: 为啥失业，因为竞争失败，竞争失败的一个原因就是，不够分，没分到
<gebjgd> onlylove, 日子过的还挺爽
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有政府养
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那就有分得多的来负担了，不过这边是不给养就是了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 因为民主国家的税收透明
<onlylove> gebjgd: 所以不能说没有不够分的时候，只不过，分的多的，要不要养不够分的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 取之于民 用之于民
<onlylove> gebjgd: 税收透明还有腐败
<gebjgd> onlylove, 对  500欧元的腐败
<gebjgd> onlylove, 放在天朝笑死
<onlylove> gebjgd: 记得某皇室还是啥的，几万欧元么，说是做啥来着
<onlylove> 算了，两点了，睡去
<stmsgebjgd> http://ci.baidu.com/XgAjY3TzBn ,CAPTCHA：b86a
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ 百度手机输入法 多媒体输入
<jiero> happyaron:  。看来是脱不了了。最近食欲反反复复。性情不好 - 所以长病容易些。
<jiero> knownbad:  生病就要治疗。好倒霉啊
<knownbad> 不需要，把钱都给我之后等死。
<knownbad> 还呼吸吗？
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。这么早
<jiero> stardiviner:  来玩啥
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<jiero> stardiviner:  hi
<stardiviner> jiero: 玩Emacs
<jiero> stardiviner: ... 我现在啥都不会 啊。。。
 * jiero 就是一个白痴。
<stardiviner> jiero: 那还不是有6万年薪么，我就1万好吧，不要计较那么多啦
<jiero> stardiviner:  我。马上就离职了。
<jiero> stardiviner:  我的下一个，恐怕是每月只能剩余2000的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。前几天我胡子增长速度超级快啊。。。现在3天没整。。。
<jiero> 。。。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-26
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm Windows 7 guest 重启动异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462333 宿主:ubuntu kylin 14.04 客户机bios：seabios 1.7.3 打seaslic补丁，加了OEM slic进去。 客户机：windows 7 用virt-manager创建和运行虚拟机 出现以下异常情况： 每次客户机重启动都是关机，而不是重启动。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 hugebrush — 2014-07-26 7:51
<stardiviner> jiero: 我是每月赚2000.。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你是要第三发育的节奏？
<jiero> stardiviner: 第三发育？
<jiero> stardiviner:  我发育成女人了？
<stardiviner> jiero: 第三次发育
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<jiero> stardiviner:  我说的是最近我的生活作息不规律。内分泌紊乱很正常 - 加上我个体很多奇异的体征
<stardiviner> jiero: 第三人类。。。。会长成么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 我发现我的阴茎确实小哈哈。
<stardiviner> 额。。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 只要有9cm就够了阿
<jiero> stardiviner:  平时也就3厘米
<stardiviner> jiero: 平时的不作为评估标准阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 而且一点都不粗
<stardiviner> jiero: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> 第三人类，就是 攻受一体的 阴阳人，也就是带有 雄性和磁性生殖器官的人
<jiero> stardiviner: 看到别人的完全不同呢
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我倒不会，体毛啥的都长。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我认为你会
 * jiero 不喜欢手指上那么多毛。。。
 * jiero 手指上的毛清晰可见
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 性格可能，那是自我强迫症
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 奸夫， 见过 maya 这 淫娃荡妇 没？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你去死吧，还是一直潜水好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦，不聊了，我睡觉，我昨晚玩 网页游戏 连连看到之前的3分钟，
<jiero> stardiviner:  算了，反正我是处男。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 裸姐好，我会死的，只是时间的问题
<jiero>  CyrusYzGTt  我知道
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 祝福你下一刻解脱
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 也祝福你，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯。下一个想要解脱的时刻到了，就去地球之外吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 带上你，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  。果然是个笨蛋啊你。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你是个蠢党
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 拜拜
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 沙杨娜娜
<stardiviner> jiero: 这个是天生的嘛
<stardiviner> jiero: 在意天生的东西都是无效的
<jiero> stardiviner:  现在问题是，我的阴囊那里毛囊好大，医生说就是天生的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 确实用药没有变小
<jiero> stardiviner: 奇葩的身体没办法。别人是有手腕的，我的手腕不可见
 * jiero 属于蹲不下的人类
<jiero> 因为缺乏腕部
<stardiviner> jiero: 手腕？你没手腕？这个和蹲不下啥关系？
<jiero> stardiviner: 手手臂连接处，脚小腿连接处都是类似
<stardiviner> .....
<jiero> stardiviner: 打篮球太吃亏了
<jiero> 人家教的那种投篮我怎么可能学会。
<jiero> 乒乓球也是。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 结婚之后 :     老鼠高兴地说:"太好了,我兄弟结婚了。"    "你兄弟是谁?"     "狮子啊！ "老鼠答道。    "有没有搞错！?是字怎么会使你的兄弟！?"     "你不知道,我没结婚之前也是一只凶猛的狮子！ "老鼠说。  
<IsoaSFlus> http://imagebin.org/316398
<IsoaSFlus> 麻烦各位大神看看这个进制转换是怎么搞的？
<IsoaSFlus> ,有……人吗
<argument> ..
<IsoaSFlus> argument: 能帮忙解释下吗
<argument> IsoaSFlus: 八进制数字 xyz 实际上是: x*8^2 + y*8^1 + z*8^0
<IsoaSFlus> 这个我知道
<argument> IsoaSFlus: 这个无争议吧?
<argument> IsoaSFlus: 然后考虑二进制数字  101010101010  她的每三位是一个8....
<IsoaSFlus> 这个我也知道
<argument> IsoaSFlus: 然后直接三位的二进制数转成值就可以了
<argument> 101就是5
<argument> 011就是3
<argument> 001就是1
<argument> ...
<argument> 你的图片上面的例子
<IsoaSFlus> 问题是图片上那个有点不对吧
<argument> 我去...
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<IsoaSFlus> 是图片错了吗？
<argument> IsoaSFlus: 没看出来呀
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<argument> IsoaSFlus: 我没看出来哪里错了
<IsoaSFlus> 那为什么1011011是135？
<argument> 1011101
<argument> 哦, 它的typo
<argument> 原题和答案是对的
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<IsoaSFlus> 麻烦前辈解释下
<argument> 应该是1011101, 你看实例7这行
<argument> 然后分组是 001 011 101
<argument> 刚我没看到他打错了
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
<IsoaSFlus> 那就没问题了，感谢前辈解答
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 严重警告 : 邻居家的篱笆内,马丁正与邻居家一位年轻漂亮的女孩起劲的交谈着。突然,一把亮闪闪的菜刀"嗖"的一下飞过马丁的耳际,直插入他身边的大树。马丁不无遗憾的道歉说:"我得走了。我妻子在叫我吃饭"
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu14.0.4更新源列表失败，Hash 校验和不符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462335 直接上源码： ciwei@ciwei-VirtualBox:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for ciwei: 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com trusty InRelease 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com trusty-updates InRelease 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com trusty-backports InRelease
<^k^>  ─> 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com trusty-security InRelease 命中 http://mirrors.163.com tr
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3637.html 如果天不下雨 :       一个小伙子写信给他的女朋友:      "亲爱的,为了你,我准备奋不顾身地横渡大洋,毫不犹豫地跳进深渊；为了见到你,我要克服任何困难……星期天我准时到你那里去,如果天不下雨。"
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub 边框乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462337 在取消 grub 菜单显示的折腾中，我执行了： Code: sudo grub-mkconfig 重启时发现 grub 菜单照常显示 10 秒，但边框变成了一个个带方框的问号。 怎么破。 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer — 2014-07-26 11:59
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04,j今天s升级h后ibusjy就cm出ll了da点w问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462339 不知道大家看了我的标题后怎么想，我疯了？不，是ibus疯了，早上更新过后一重启就这样了，标题是输入效果的写实，我再用文字描述一下：按键盘上的字母，照理說会出现选框，但我
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助关于“pptpd总是掉线”的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462340 想学习服务器知识，于是买了个VPS，先配了个VPN。 用的pptpd 配好后可以正常验证链接，但是两三分钟后就会自动掉线。 请问各位这是什么原因？是被墙了吗？ 有什么解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 zbyzhlsp — 2014-07-26 12:28
<imtxc> jiero: lol
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么了？
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * jiero 拜拜 roylez
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 药品广告 : 顾客:"癣药,价钱多少?" 店员:"每瓶3角！ " 顾客:"一滴,卖多少钱?" 店员:"怎么可以买一滴?起码一瓶。"顾客:"你们广告上明明说:一滴就灵！ "
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • mysql源代码包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462341 谁有在redhat6以上版本下兼容的MySQL源代码包，官网上怎么都是rpm包 啊，谁有源代码资源，求共享 统计信息: 发表于 由 Red_Hair — 2014-07-26 13:37
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求救求救！试了一个礼拜的Ubuntu13.10和14.04都是一样的结果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462343 硬件：CPU AMD A8 显卡 HD8670+HD8550双显卡 2G显存 内存 4G 情况概述：笔记本装的是windows7 系统，由于本人心血来潮打听到Ubuntu系统好用，决定试一试！ 结果悲剧来了！糊弄了一
<^k^>  ─> 个礼拜还是没用，网上的方法基本上都用了一遍！ 哎哟我的老天啊 系统是装好了，就是进不了桌面！怎么办哟。。。进入系统时 …
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<gebjgd> jusss, 来了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你怎么没回答我。
<jiero> imtxc: 到底啥事啊？上午
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • （新手，跪求）FileZilla无法联接到服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462344 小女子跪求！！新到单位，没接触过这个，让我平时更新网站内容，但不知这次是怎么了以前都是好好的，这几天就突然联接不上，网页瘫痪中～～有大神路过，可否说的详细点。（注：
<^k^>  ─> 主机是我们单位的网站，用户名和密码也绝对没有输入错误）上图～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gmx273910 — 2014-07-26 14:39
<argument> imtxc: ..
<argument> imtxc: 我傻逼了
<argument> imtxc: 丢了信用卡
<argument> imtxc: 现在补办了
<argument> imtxc: 然后想海淘. 我去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 垃圾箱 : 问:win98与win2000有什么区别? 答:win98的垃圾箱是方的,而win2000是圆的。 问:那又怎样? 答:同样面积的情况下,圆的比方的能装更多的垃圾！
<imtxc> argument: ...
<imtxc> argument: 刚丢？
<argument> imtxc: 一言难尽, 反正已经开始补卡了
<imtxc> argument: 好吧，要买啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 球个win7 的iso
<argument> imtxc: 羽绒服.
<imtxc> argument: ………………………………
<argument> imtxc: 直接下载官方iso, 然后淘宝个注册码
<argument> imtxc: 1块钱你就是正版用户了
<imtxc> 我找找
<imtxc> argument: 我用的uefi，archlinux，然后我新加一块硬盘给里面装win7, 怎么装
<argument> imtxc: 直接安装呀
<imtxc> 需要改引导么
<argument> imtxc: 不需要.
<argument> imtxc: 然后开机的时候安f*, 进入选择启动项界面
<imtxc> argument: 貌似还得找个U盘才能装
<argument> imtxc: 对, u盘需要.
<argument> imtxc: win7不支持usb3.0安装? 我用usb3.0的u盘说找不到安装介质
<argument> imtxc: 你有grub没?
<imtxc> argument: 不知道啊，我现在连个2.0 的u盘都没有
<imtxc> argument: 有
<onlylove> imtxc: 网上随便找个就是了
<argument> imtxc: 有就更简单了, 进入linux之后, efibootmgr修改启动顺序, grub放到第一, 然后op-prober来更新你的grub来识别win7
<imtxc> op-prober 是个啥
<argument> imtxc: 不用管, 你有osprober, grub就能识别win7, 只需要安装就行了
<argument> imtxc: arch默认是不安装的吧, 我记不清了
<imtxc> argument: 我也忘记了
<argument> imtxc: 你试一下嘛
<imtxc> 算了，等周一找个U盘再装
<argument> imtxc: 恩
<argument> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.109.nq6J8f&id=40056701943&ns=1#detail
<^k^> argument: ⇪ win激活7 旗舰版/专业版/家庭普通高级版 32/64位sp1正版永久密匙-淘宝网 价格:1.00
<argument> imtxc: 下载地址上面有.
<imtxc> 能用sd卡装就好了
<argument> imtxc: 直接百度离线搞定, 然后在他家直接买激活码, 一块钱
<argument> imtxc: sd卡应该可以.
<argument> imtxc: sd卡 + 读卡器
<argument> imtxc: 肯定可以
<imtxc> 我试试
<imtxc> argument: 把镜像 dd 进去？
<argument> imtxc: ... ... 梦呢
<argument> imtxc: 不行吧?
<imtxc> 辣怎么办
<imtxc> 辣不是得先有个 win 么
<argument> imtxc: 对.
<argument> imtxc: 是的...
<argument> imtxc: 然后用 http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool
<imtxc> 马蛋
<^k^> argument: ⇪ Microsoft Store
<imtxc> argument: ed2k 的链接
<onlylove> 需要淘宝买密钥……
<argument> imtxc: 百度网盘呀, 离线下载, 一秒搞定
<onlylove> 直接激活的好么……
<imtxc> argument: 高级到爆
<imtxc> 百度真是个好公司
<imtxc> argument: http://gossipcoder.com/?p=1073
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux下制作Windows 7启动优盘 | Gossip Coder
<imtxc> argument: 看起来靠谱
<argument> imtxc: 我看看哈
<argument> imtxc: 其实, 我觉得dd也有可能可以
<argument> imtxc: 毕竟 efi启动只是找那个目录就可以了
<argument> imtxc: 你直接dd试试看吧
<argument> imtxc: 他这个方法没戏, 还MBR呢, efi早就不管你mbr了
<imtxc> 额
<argument> imtxc: tmd想玩户外好贵呀
<imtxc> argument: 对啊
<argument> imtxc: 一个帐篷3k
<imtxc> argument: 有帐篷也得有车吧
<argument> imtxc: 玩毛呀
<argument> imtxc: 车简单
<argument> imtxc: 开我爸的
<argument> imtxc: 不过没车本儿, 不好
<argument> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-157911193.44.E5LbRk&id=19763409836  点进去一看, 真tmd的贵
<^k^> argument: ⇪ The North Face Tadpole 23 Bx Tent TNF 双人三季帐 乐斯菲斯-淘宝网 价格:249.00 - 1349.00
<imtxc> 淘宝这种价格 249-1349 的，绝对是坑
<imtxc> 看着 249 进去，绝对得买 1200+ 的
<argument> imtxc: 是呀!
<argument> imtxc: 没法玩..
<imtxc> argument: 玩拍照啊
<imtxc> argument: 多省钱
<argument> imtxc: 不能再继续给帽帽打工了, 工资太低, 啥都玩不起
<argument> imtxc: 不喜欢呀
<argument> imtxc: 我以为涨了工资日子就好过了
<imtxc> 网速好慢，不开心
<imtxc> argument: 然后呢
<argument> imtxc: 结果还是穷的不行呀
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 话说这 uefi 到底跟 mbr， grub 之类的是什么关系
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 记得windows 下有软件可以把iso写到u盘，然后弄成 usb-hdd 启动
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 现在不用考虑什么usb-hdd之类的了
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: windows 7 还是需要吧
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: efi会读取ESP里面/efi目录下面的目录, 找到efi可执行文件
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 。。。。
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: win7需要你的bios先打开cms
<iMadper|deficit> 还是csm
<iMadper|deficit> 忘了
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 让你说的看起来更慢了
<imtxc> 看起来更麻烦了
<iMadper|deficit> 有可能.
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 我去, 真心玩不起户外呀
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 为啥突然想玩户外了呢
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 我也不知道呀... 就是很想玩, 然后发现, 没戏
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 次哦
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: win7 支持 uefi 不
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 支持, 要cms
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 放心啦, 肯定支持.
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: qiao 装过
<imtxc> Compatibility Support Module?
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: yes
<imtxc> 呼叫qiao首席
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 不用呼叫了, 肯定可以就是了
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 我只会在一个硬盘上面用usb引导安装win7
<imtxc> 多了 uefi ，完全不懂啊
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: uefi跟几个硬盘有毛毛关系
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 那你就是说，我下载了镜像，想办法弄到U盘里面，然后从U盘引导启动装就好了？
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 是的.
<onlylove> imtxc: 7支持UEFI，你只需要把7的ISO里面的文件一个不落的复制到优盘里面就行
<imtxc> win7 不会覆盖了 arch 的引导吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 7肯定要写mbr
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 不会, 不同的boot entry
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有明白
<onlylove> imtxc: uefi没那个问题
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 你现在 sudo efibootmgr -v
<imtxc> onlylove: 有没有在 linux 里面做win7 安装盘的方法
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 看看就知道了, 你有很多boot entry
<onlylove> imtxc: 我和你说我在windows下面怎么做，用软件把ISO里面内容复制出来，然后复制到优盘上
<onlylove> imtxc: linux同理
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 要用fat32分区
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后就好了？
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: onlylove 说的对.
<onlylove> imtxc: 记得优盘要有bootflag
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用写硬盘引导什么的么
<imtxc> onlylove: o
<imtxc> onlylove: 必须是 fat32？
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你是leagcy bios，当然会写mbr，如果是uefi，我没做过
<onlylove> imtxc: 推荐ntfs，但是……貌似linux不能做那样的格式化
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: knownbad 王丹没有医保？
<imtxc> onlylove: 可以啊
<imtxc> onlylove: gparted 就好啊
<onlylove> imtxc: mkfs.ntfs？
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 啥？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是用fat32吧，保险
<stmsgebjgd> 王丹得病
<onlylove> imtxc: ntfs这东西还是微软自家的靠谱
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在 arch 里面装的 gparted 不支持fat32
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: ESP指定是fat32. 不过usb path不一定是ESP. 不过你用fat32肯定可以吧
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: mkfs.fat -F32 /dev/<THAT_PARTITION>
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 用gptfidsk 分区, type给ef00
<imtxc> iMadper|deficit: 能不能不要说这么专业
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 然后格式化成fat32 .
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: ...
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 虾米？
<onlylove> iMadper|deficit: 他没玩过
<onlylove> iMadper|deficit: 让他先玩玩，玩明白再讲
<iMadper|deficit> onlylove: 我就安装的时候玩过一次, 然后, 都忘了... 囧...
<imtxc> onlylove: 别啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就打算装上
<onlylove> imtxc: 你先弄明白磁盘分区吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 没打算玩，以前都是在win下面用ultraiso 弄个usb的启动盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得mkfs可以搞的
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是winxp的事情，用ultraiso
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: win7直接复制就成，只要优盘能引导机器就可以
<imtxc> 还有2小时win7 镜像才能下载玩呢，不捉急
<imtxc> onlylove: 没个win真不方便啊 cc iMadper|deficit
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper|deficit 拜见妹子壕们
<imtxc> happyaron: 你用啥处理 raw 的
<imtxc> happyaron: 平身
<happyaron> imtxc: 佳能自带软件
<imtxc> happyaron: 自带软件支持linux？
<happyaron> imtxc: Mac
<imtxc> happyaron: yooooooo，你是mbp玩家啊
<imtxc> 拜见 mbp 豪
<happyaron> Linux上用digikam
<happyaron> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> nnnd，尼康的 nx2 也支持mac
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 睡觉去。
 * pity awk 只能把 时间戳 转换其它格式，而不能把 其它格式的时间 转换成 另一种格式么？比如我想从 2014-07-26 13:23:00 转换成 20140726132300？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 王丹
<GODDOG> 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: ofan 没有医保  64英雄
<GODDOG> 问个问题 bash 里面的emulate这个命令是什么意思？
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: im
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: so?
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 嗯？
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: imtxc 有shotwell
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 我没有好多年了
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 成功了吗?
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: imtxc 随便导入
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: shotwell不能编辑啊
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 哪个事情成功了么
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: gimp
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: yyy
<imtxc> yyy
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 不支持
<stmsgebjgd> ofan 美帝没有全民医保
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 一般吧，回去冲刺下
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 怎么可能 什么格式
<imtxc> happyaron: 我试了好几个软件，还是尼康自家的那个 nx2 软件速度最快，颜色也最正
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 这会儿还在外面漂着呢
<stmsgebjgd> ofan:渣
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 恩, 香水不如包包.
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: RAW格式编辑都比较蛋疼
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: gimp
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 有插件
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 啥都没买呢
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 但是包包你不会挑. 所以你自己斟酌.
<imtxc> 我觉得还是香水靠谱
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 那插件基于ufraw的把，那货也挫
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper|deficit 我也觉得香水靠谱啊
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/283011  想买诶
<^k^> iMadper|deficit: ⇪ Patagonia 巴塔哥尼亚 Down Sweater 男款羽绒夹克（800蓬） $89.99（约￥620）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper|deficit 而且包太贵了，送起来不合适。
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 所以不用raw
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: RAW方便后期
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 没有后期
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 那你怎么对抗竞争对手.
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 直接打印了
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 无所谓啊，不合适就算了呗。
<iMadper|deficit> ....
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 真拿钱才能砸到得姑娘，不如不要
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 国外买衣服不给尺码表的网站, 都是耍流氓呀
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: gparted必然不支持 你个小白
<GODDOG> happyaron: 我真想支持你
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 不管你多么直接出片，都有后期
<happyaron> GODDOG: 啥意思
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 还以为你挺明白的一个人呢  原来也是糊涂虫
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: jpeg直接调
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 赞
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 老婆是gimp高手
<GODDOG> happyaron: 你不是说 真拿钱才能砸到姑娘，不如不要么
<happyaron> GODDOG: 嗯
<happyaron> GODDOG: 但是你要跟我说，现实不是这样的是么
<GODDOG> happyaron: 我真想支持你 LOL
<GODDOG> happyaron: 没有 你说的情况也是有的
<GODDOG> happyaron: 就是有点少
<iMadper|deficit> 你自己是真爱, 当然可以要求对方也是真爱
<happyaron> 慢慢来吧，虽然我确实很想有个妹子，但也不能饥不择食
<GODDOG> happyaron: 你要是长的足够帅 你说的确实适合你 lol
<happyaron> GODDOG: 条件不具备啊
<GODDOG> happyaron: 韩国人民欢迎你
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 为什么不是泰国??
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 为什么不是泰国呢?!?
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 为什么你不说泰国??!
<happyaron> GODDOG: ...
<happyaron> GODDOG: 条件不行，又矫情，否则不会单着这么久
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 大师果然足智多谋
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 在 黑aron的道路上, 我走的很远~
<happyaron> GODDOG: 他是妹子壕，阅妹子无数
<happyaron> 在黑 iMadper|deficit 的路上已经不归了
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 算上你, 就无数了 不算你, 就屈指可数了
 * pity awk 只能把 时间戳 转换其它格式，而不能把 其它格式的时间 转换成 另一种格式么？比如我想从 2014-07-26 13:23:00 转换成 20140726132300？
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你自己都送走不知道多少批了
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 那天人家妹子都呼唤cherrot了，然后那哥最后加班到早上6点
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 不, 你就说我阅妹子无数, 其中包不包括你
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你在混淆逻辑啊。
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: cherrot我知道他更多槽点呀
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 你的消息都不够劲爆
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: cherrot会唱k啊，比我强多了
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 但是人家长得黑
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你那妹子说，不会唱k注孤生
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 不如你, 1001人斩的.
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 跟yyy说的
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 不是我的.
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你送出去的那个
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 哦.
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 我怎么1001斩了，有何黑来历？
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 上次为了黑adam, 把你带上了
<happyaron> 他是万人斩的脸啊
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 上次为了表明adam是万人斩, 所以说xx是千人斩, 你是1001人斩
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 忘了xx是谁了
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你和 imtxc 不需要看脸，已经斩获无数了
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 你只是躺枪, 不用太介意
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> 苦逼周末加班了。
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 坐等 imtxc 斩了你~ lol~
<GODDOG> 。。。。。
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 好兄弟, 一起来黑aron?
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 送我个妹子吧，把你送给imtxc你们俩才够级别互相斩
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 我去买袋花生豆 继续围观黑 lol
<imtxc> 谁在黑我
<happyaron> imtxc: 歇着去没你事
<iMadper|deficit> imtxc: 最近我锻炼的量增加了, 然后又胖了..
<happyaron> imtxc: 你是躺枪不要紧
<imtxc> ...
 * imtxc 继续躺着享受
 * iMadper|deficit 要成立一个宗教, 信徒必须黑aron
<iMadper|deficit> 批斗, 写大字报
<happyaron> 黑失败的送我个好妹子
<happyaron> 就这样定了
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 黑失败的斩了你~
 * iMadper|deficit 不行了, 自己都笑了
 * iMadper|deficit 黑不下去了
<happyaron>  iMadper|deficit 那你的教里只能有妹子
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 如果除了我都是妹子的话 可以
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 你看过linus 的自家工作室么 网上有视频
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 看了
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你被驱逐出教了
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 桌子不够我的乱
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 好的, 就一个教徒了那现在
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 她肯定黑不过你...
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 重点室那个跑步机
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 归你了
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: http://discovery.hebei.com.cn/xwzx/tmpd/smkx/201007/W020100727466538023710.jpg
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 那个后来不是被他弃用了
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 介个送还给你
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 被他弃用了啊 没看到呢
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 我看的说, 因为降低工作效率, 所以很少用
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: linus 这人不应该是巨有钱？ 还工作的？
<happyaron> 给Linux Foundation 工作吧
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 看他回邮件的量. 订阅一下lkml
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 好吧
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你这是坑无辜青年呢
<happyaron> 邮箱啥时候爆的都不知道
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 我订阅了 lkml linux-efi linux-mm 到现在都没死
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 还有大量的内部列表.
<GODDOG> happyaron: 讨论量超级大？
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: rhkernel-list
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 你觉得我不是么，但是你看 GODDOG 像是习惯这情况的么
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 怎么不像.. .. .. .. 看看就习惯了呀
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 你这是阻碍其他青年的进步!
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 不可饶恕!
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: happyaron 作为一个大陆大学生 用3G上网的用户 显然没经历过
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: wtf...
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 3g上网... 土豪...
<iMadper|deficit> happyaron: 咱俩别闹了, 人家是土豪...
<happyaron> iMadper|deficit: 是的……
 * iMadper|deficit 灰头土脸的程序员给满面红光的土豪 GODDOG 贵了
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 所在地没有网 只能手机练到电脑上
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 我本屌丝
 * iMadper|deficit 艹, 老子坚持买彩票, 总有一天成土豪!
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 中移动 送的 交费200送半年3000M流量
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 移动什么时候这么好心了...
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 中移动以前都是 充200送200 现在送流量了
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 北京这种大城市 当然没有
<GODDOG> 这种
<vtavg2012> GODDOG:是4g的流量？
<GODDOG> iMadper|deficit: 邮件列表 那么大量 怎么看得过来？
<GODDOG> vtavg2012: 不是 3G
<iMadper|deficit> GODDOG: 邮件列表是给你全选然后标记为已读用的...  cc  happyaron
<happyaron> +10086
<GODDOG> 看来基友们下班
 * iMad|def|cooking 好吃不过方便面
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 擦, 你不接下句?
<happyaron> 今天不是周六么，咋这么多人在
<GODDOG> happyaron: 和你一样加班
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: 怎么感觉你在IRC上扯淡的时间比我还多？
<vtavg2012> happyaron:今天心情不好
<iMad|def|cooking> happyaron: 我专职扯淡呀.
<iMad|def|cooking> happyaron: 专职黑你
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 啥意思
<iMad|def|cooking> happyaron: 你还得花时间追妹子, 你看我用吗?
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: 回头让binli给你找活
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: wtf……
<iMad|def|cooking> happyaron: 宾利也在发过了
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: 赶快，找个靠谱的给我
<iMad|def|cooking> 法国了
<GODDOG> iMad|def|cooking: happyaron 你们在这里互黑 你们老板造么？
<iMad|def|cooking> happyaron: imtxc 呀
<iMad|def|cooking> GODDOG: 我老板不管我
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: 他听Keynote呢
<happyaron> GODDOG: 我老板不管我
<iMad|def|cooking> GODDOG: 我大周末的干嘛, 我老板管得着?
<vtavg2012> happyaron:最近上映的烂片多，但是我的女神不和我去看
<GODDOG> 。。。
<happyaron> 是不是周末我老板都不管
<GODDOG> vtavg2012: 你上次看电影是不是忘带身份证了 lol
<GODDOG> iMad|def|cooking: 你老板是 OS X用户啊
<vtavg2012> happyaron:没有
<iMad|def|cooking> GODDOG: 不是吧..
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 没有毛线
<iMad|def|cooking> GODDOG: 我老板是debian developer , 怎么会没节操的用os x?
<stmsgebjgd> vtavg2012: 有钱人
<vtavg2012> happyaron:最近才看上的
<stmsgebjgd> vtavg2012: 有钱去消费电影
<iMad|def|cooking> GODDOG: 我老板才不会这么没节操
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: 你老板不是joey么
<GODDOG> iMad|def|cooking: keynote不是OS X上的PPT么？
<vtavg2012> happyaron:身材超好
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 喜欢就追
<iMad|def|cooking> happyaron: 我老板是qcai呀
<iMad|def|cooking> happyaron: lscpu, 就是我老板写的
<vtavg2012> happyaron:白白的脸蛋
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: 长跪不能起
<\q> iMad|def|cooking: hackerrank.com
<iMad|def|cooking> GODDOG: ... keynote是啥?
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 追
<GODDOG> happyaron: 不是说你老板在听keynote
<happyaron> GODDOG: 那不是我老板
<iMad|def|cooking> \q: 打开有点儿慢.
<happyaron> GODDOG: 那是 iMad|def|cooking 的同事
<vtavg2012> happyaron:这有时经典话题，我本屌丝，人家是女神
<happyaron> iMad|def|cooking: qcai 已经不是DD了，被帽子坑害了。
<vtavg2012> happyaron:没自信
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 别整天抱着一屌丝的心
<\q> iMad|def|cooking: 用到了被牆的資源istrtcdn.com
<iMad|def|cooking> \q: 恩, global proxy之后能访问.
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 学学adam
<iMad|def|cooking> \q: 我注册一个
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 学学 iMad|def|cooking
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 尤其 iMad|def|cooking 这是屌丝逆袭典范啊，妹子壕是怎样练成的。
<happyaron> 是吧
<vtavg2012> 额，好厉害的样子
<iMad|def|cooking> \q: Miscellaneous  这个?
<vtavg2012> happyaron:你有没有为爱疯狂过？
<vtavg2012> iMad|def|cooking: 你认识\q，他好像一直都在线，是做什么的
<iMad|def|cooking> \q: code golf , 这个赞.
<iMad|def|cooking> vtavg2012: \q is a mystery.
<vtavg2012> happyaron:被拒绝怕了
<stmsgebjgd> vtavg2012: 继续找
<stmsgebjgd> vtavg2012: 继续被拒绝
 * imtxc 困死了
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 撸过了？
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: ..
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: onlylove 下载完了，我看这个镜像里面有个bootmgr.efi
<imtxc> 怎么又黑我
<\q> iMad|def|cooking: 嗯，ai shell algorithm misc等好多任務
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 鼠标停顿问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462349 ubuntu14.04，笔记本用电池供电时，如果连续在几秒以后不动鼠标，鼠标就会出现停顿现象，就是我再移动鼠标时他会停到那里一两秒钟，然后才能移动； 用适配器供电时，鼠标正常，请教该怎么处理，个人感觉是电源
<^k^>  ─> 设置的问题～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xufuhong2010 — 2014-07-26 18:26
<sennn_> 什麼時候ubuntu支持android應用啊，o(︶︿︶)o 唉
<stmsgebjgd> sennn_: 你需要什么软件
<iMad|def|cooking> \q: ai的估计我做不来
<iMad|def|cooking> \q: 我看看misc吧
<sennn_> android 上的軟件都想在ubuntu上運行
<stmsgebjgd> sennn_: 比如
<sennn_> stmsgebjgd： 都想運行！
<stmsgebjgd> sennn_: android x86
<sennn_> uc瀏覽器
<sennn_> stmsgebjgd：android x86 不成熟
<stmsgebjgd> sennn_: 噗 那是什么东西
<Paulyoung> 各位，linux下用什么聊天捏
<iMad|def|cooking> Paulyoung: 我们都用irc
<imtxc> onlylove: 不对啊，我把iso里面的文件都复制到了U盘里面，然后设置了 boot flag，开在在boot menu 里面选择 usb hdd 没用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: active
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: legacy不能识别的
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: efi才可以
<tt2> hi
<^k^> tt2:点点点.  18:43
<notlolicon> 看我找到了什么？中文频道也
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 多了
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 你想聊什么
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, msn yahoo icq facebook skype irc jabber
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你别吓坏人家
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 本来就 efi 啊
<Paulyoung> 闲聊，外加问问问题
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 分区格式? 你没设置type是ef00?
<jusss> onlylove: 现在玩啥游戏能搞点钱呀
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 多了
<jusss> onlylove: 赋业在家一个月了，不知道干点啥
<onlylove> jusss: 玩扫雷赚钱
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 不会
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: ntfs
<iMad|def|cooking> ...
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 设置分区active没
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道怎么设置啊
<Paulyoung> 另外，问问，我在arch下用yum装了一个由alen从deb转换成rpm的包，然后没一会就连BA SH都运行不了了，好像说是EFI错误，这怎么破？
<imtxc> onlylove: 在 gparted 里面设置了 boot flag
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: archwiki  UEFI 章嘛~
<onlylove> imtxc: bootflag是bootflag，partition active 是另外一回事
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu如何建立桌面快捷方式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462352 安装了spss之后，每次都要切换到安装目录，然后将shell脚本拖入终端sudo才能打开 有没有兄台知道如何给这个shell脚本建立一个快捷方式，使得可以把它弄到unity dash中搜索到？ 或者双击
<^k^>  ─> 直接运行shell脚本？而不使用终端啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 u字ti — 2014-07-26 18:44
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 退rpm 保平安
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, deb才是真善忍
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, deb大法好
<iMad|def|cooking> Paulyoung: 什么包? efi错误? 怎么可能
<Paulyoung> 问题ARCHLINUX下我装不上dpkg
<iMad|def|cooking> Paulyoung: 你都进入系统了, efi做的工作很少了
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, aur
<iMad|def|cooking> Paulyoung: 都archlinux了, 还需要dpkg?
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 用arch的就这水平  太丢人了
<Paulyoung> 过期。。。。
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 自己维护  下载pkgbuild看
<Paulyoung> bash都允许不了。。。。（哭）
<iMad|def|cooking> Paulyoung: 自己修改一下pkgbuild嘛, 过期的都可以这么做
<Paulyoung> 不会啊。。。。
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 请用*ubuntu
<iMad|def|cooking> gebjgd: archwiki 太好, 导致入门门槛太低.
<gebjgd> iMad|def|cooking, 现在用arch的太多小白了
<gebjgd> iMad|def|cooking, arch已经是小白发行版了
<gebjgd> iMad|def|cooking, debian *ubuntu才是高大上的
<imtxc> ..
<Paulyoung> ubuntu平均三个月被我搞坏两次
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 那是不可能的
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 这里随便用deb的用几年都不坏
<jusss> 这是在说debian系出问题太多于是都变成高手了呀
<gebjgd> Paulyoung, 水平问题
<gebjgd> jusss, 显然不是
<gebjgd> jusss, 另外你的刀叉吃饭观点是错的
<gebjgd> jusss, 我家现在全用钢制厨具吃饭
<iMad|def|cooking> Paulyoung: rpm包, rpm2cpio xxx.rpm | cpio -div 解压开了, 然后自己拷贝. 不过, 完全没有理由这样做 ,aur足够.
<gebjgd> jusss, 木头不容易清洗
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 你就告诉我怎么操作不就结了？
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 我现在没有efi,我的笔记本不支持
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 所以我也没得看...
<Paulyoung> gebjgd,所以说我的水平也就差不多出门一段时间了
<jusss> gebjgd: 小心金属中毒
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: Create a FAT32 partition and in GNU Parted set/activate the boot flag (not legacy_boot flag) on that partition
<gebjgd> jusss, 你傻吧  钢的中什么毒
<gebjgd> jusss, 不要秀智商下限
<imtxc> onlylove: 设置了 boot flag 还要别的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然不理解咋回事，但是你要给分区设置活动
<onlylove> imtxc: 你仔细看，那个not legacy-boot flag
<imtxc> 只有一个 boot flag啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你用parted
<onlylove> imtxc: 别用gpart
<sennn_> 惠普發佈 14寸 android筆電
<imtxc> onlylove: parted 里也没有 active啊
<imtxc>  FLAG is one of: boot, root, swap, hidden, raid, lvm, lba, hp-service, palo, prep, msftres, bios_grub, atvrecv, diag, legacy_boot
<onlylove> imtxc: boot和legacy boot不一样是俩
<imtxc> 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 你保险点，看看俩能不能都set
<iMad|def|cooking> onlylove: 不能
<onlylove> iMad|def|cooking: 不能吗？
<iMad|def|cooking> onlylove: 不能
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就boot
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 你看看你的arch的ESP是怎么设置的
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 你这个太高级了
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 看看你的 /boot/efi 挂载的分区是怎么设置的...
 * hoxily 呃，秀智商下限……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你有win7 系统么
<imtxc> 帮我拷贝一个 bootmgfw.efi
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个是啥……
<imtxc> onlylove: C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，等下
<imtxc> 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 32的可以把
<imtxc> onlylove: 64....
<onlylove> imtxc: 没
<iMad|def|cooking> 可能32和64的是一样的.
<iMad|def|cooking> 我猜哈
<iMad|def|cooking> 毕竟efi可执行文件不是在os里面执行的, 是efi固件执行的
<imtxc> 应该不一样吧
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 说不好
<onlylove> imtxc: 那啥，我是legacy安装的，没那文件夹
<stardiviner> 有谁有 Ruby under microscope 这本书的电子版的阿？
 * stardiviner 有谁有 Ruby under microscope 这本书的电子版的阿？
<happyaron> 回来了
<imtxc> onlylove, iMad|def|cooking http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384120&p=3007046
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 制作一个UEFI模式安装ubuntu和windows7,windows8的U盘 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: badlyby
<imtxc> onlylove, iMad|def|cooking 这才是一站式解决问题的好人
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking, onlylove http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384120&p=3007046
<imtxc> 这才是良心啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:00
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还没用过uefi的机器呢
<iMad|def|cooking> 在FAT32分区建一个efi文件夹,在efi文件夹下在建一个boot文件夹然后把bootx64.efi文件复制进  这一步开始就没必要了
<iMad|def|cooking> ...
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: lol
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 我需要在另一块硬盘上也建一个 efi 分区？
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 不过我没试过弄windows的呀
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 他的这个帖子很完美啊，需要的附件都有
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 我刚到安装的地方了，然后两块硬盘都是128G我分不清又回来了
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 不需要吧
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 一块儿efi分区就够了
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 然后不同的文件夹嘛
<imtxc> 装系统去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16855.html 急诊须知 : 某家医院规定,医生、护士下午5点半下班。 为了急诊病人的就诊,在这家医院的门诊部门口挂着一个指示牌,告诉人们医生下班以后有急诊的病人怎样处置。指示牌用很长的篇幅列举了各种细则,在哪儿能找到看护,怎样和看
<jiero> 一个老师形容她的学生们，长大点都是少男少女杀手。 我回复，互相杀。
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 买了pad?
<yunfan> imtxc: 啪啪
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 还没呢
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 额 看你的名字看错了
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 。cooking.
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking:  买什么 pad？
<jiero> mouse pad~
<jiero> yunfan:  我说了那句后，那老师就不理我了。
<yunfan> jiero: 哪个老师？
<jiero> yunfan: 你不认识啊。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你是冷场人才
<notlolicon> conky没有简单点的用法么？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<iMad|def|cooking> notlolicon: 两种用法, 1. 抄别人的. 2. 自己写.   1简单
<notlolicon> 我抄别人的都抄的好累
<iMad|def|cooking> notlolicon: 那就别用了
<gebjgd> notlolicon, 网上一堆
<jiero> conky 没用过。
<jiero> 没啥用的感觉我不喜欢监控，看那样子就像自己也被监控中一样。
<notlolicon> 新鲜嘛，桌面空空地看着不爽
<October21> notlolicon: 长期看不到壁纸
<gebjgd> notlolicon, 明明有壁纸
<October21> jiero: 你原来跟我提到的瓷砖设计的书叫什么？
<jiero> October21:  the art of tiles
<imtxc> yunfan: papapa
<imtxc> onlylove, iMad|def|cooking 装好了
<October21> jiero: 我现在才发现需要充下电
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: ssd 装系统就是快啊
<jiero> October21: The Art of Tile: Designing with Time-Honored and New Tiles  。。。美国只卖 3美元啊。。。
<jiero> October21:  靠，那种印刷质量，中国200元的书都达不到
<jiero> October21:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0307406911/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1406378277&sr=8-2&keywords=the+art+of+tile&condition=used
<yunfan> imtxc: 搞毛呢
<^k^> ⇪ t: 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0307406911/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1406378277&sr=8-2&keywords=the+art+of+tile&condition=used -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 赞. 土豪
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 我叫上首席和liwan, 找个周末去云蒙峡露营了
<imtxc> 赞
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 一切具备, 只差买装备了
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 那意思就是任何准备都没嘛
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 背包/帐篷有
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 差睡袋
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 。很重的吧。这样加起来要10公斤基本负重
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: 没关系, 我的背包背负很赞的.
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: 1k的背包
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 跟那个没关系，是你自己能承受不。。。
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: 背负好了, 不需要腰部有很大力量的
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 额，时间又乱套了
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 装了win7 之后，linux时间又变快了
<imtxc> Sun Jul 27 04:47:41 CST 2014
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 两个方法, 1, 告诉linux不要管理时间. 2. 让windows用utc
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: 你选一个, 我告诉你怎么做
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 是么。。。我一般是肩部稍微不爽。。。
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: 我的背上去, 肩膀是不用受力的..
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: 胸, 胯
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 买把工兵铲记得
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 不用吧
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 还有药物 止血带 急救信号发生器
<imtxc> iMad|def|cooking: 我看看
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 我去的是景点
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 应该还好
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 夏天要防蛇  你愿意带柴刀也行
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 而且现在是旺季
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 反正我跟你说过了 你出了什么事别怪我没提醒
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: :-)
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 防中暑 防跌伤的药物也是需要的
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 恩, 这个是要的
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 鞋也一定要好
<yunfan> 还有要考虑水 最好是背个水袋去 真要中暑 可以把水袋背背上降温
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 我的包有水袋仓, 我买个水袋, 3L的, 再带一瓶水
<iMad|def|cooking> imtxc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time#UTC_in_Windows  看这个
<^k^> ⇪ t: Time - ArchWiki
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 3L哪里够 你都要带帐篷的人
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 4.5L一共
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 3L的水袋, 一个1.5的瓶子
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 那乃悠着点
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 不够吗?
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 那我两个3L的水袋?
<yunfan> 就我所知 帝都不像我这里到处都有水
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 我得看看我的包行不行
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 对, 我要是去白河堡露营的话就不担心水了..
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 那当然
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 去云蒙峡却是需要多带水
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 那我看看我的包能不能放两个水袋吧
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 主要是, 水沉呀..
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 嗯。是啊。。。上次爬山，我背着3个人的水。
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: ... 可怜
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 这个网站也不错  http://www.kiees.com/
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 没啥。。。反正我最快。。。体力最好。。。
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 发现值得买 | 高性价比网购推荐！
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: smzdm我都刷不过来了...
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 你可以了解下地图上有没有补水点 或者商贩 水袋不必装背包里 有托架可以卡住挂在身上的
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 其实 etao.com 有时候也不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一淘网-最专业的购物搜索｜想购物，先一淘｜全网搜索 综合比较 比价省钱 (@ etao.com)
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 水可以挂在手杖里。
<jiero> lol
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 入口有很多商贩, 里面可能没了
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: 恩.
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 那你应该优先考虑多带点水壶挂身上 专业的背包都有许多可以外挂的 我的裤子上也有好多 嘿嘿
 * iMad|def|cooking 九点了, 跑步去
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 是有很多外挂点, 但是, 挂多少合适呀? 4.5L 还不够吗?
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 何况水这种东西是越来越少的 实在不行就考虑带点生津止渴的口含药片  避免消耗水
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 你不是和别人一起去么 要考虑猪队友没带水的情况啊
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking: 。。。这么健康了。
<jiero> 跑步。。。
<iMad|def|cooking> yunfan: 我会提醒他们的呀
<iMad|def|cooking> jiero: 恩, 减肥
<jiero> iMad|def|cooking:  好吧，我要增肥
<iMad|def|cooking> ..
<yunfan> iMad|def|cooking: 对了 可以带一卷保鲜膜  晚上可以收集露水的  关于这个 可以百度下教程快速学习下
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 又不是去野外求生..
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 还不如多带一点儿呢
<jiero> iMadper|run:  我食欲又有下降趋势
<iMadper|run> jiero: 强迫多吃
<jiero> iMadper|run: 对啊。必须4天吃2次 250g 纯肉食
<yunfan> iMadper|run: 我希望你不要演变成野外求生求不成
<yunfan> iMadper|run: 毕竟你要渴死了 保险受益人并不是我
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 没保险
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 哎...
<yunfan> iMadper|run: 我只能说 有备无患 夏天还是小心点
<yunfan> 不要上新闻
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 那就看看带两瓶水 + 1个水袋吧. 6L, 一下子6千克出去了...
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 恩. 这倒不会, 我去的还是景点儿 不是作死的地方
<jiero> iMadper|run:  带着发信器
<iMadper|run> jiero: 不至于吧, 我看地图, 旁边到处是村庄
<jiero> iMadper|run: 你保证你会认对方向不会越来越远。。。
<iMadper|run> jiero: 指南针呀
<iMadper|run> jiero: GPS呀
<jiero> iMadper|run: 。现代科技真伤
<jiero> iMadper|run: 失踪都不好搞
<iMadper|run> jiero: 指南针不算现代科技
<jiero> iMadper|run: 好吧。
<yunfan> iMadper|run: 你不能保证你的指南针没问题 我就买过几款不同的指南针 方向不同的
<yunfan> 希望你能了解理论值和实际值的区别
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 我知道
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 不过真的只是景点而已. 进去要门票的...
<yunfan> iMadper|run: 但你说要露营
<yunfan> 最好穿长裤
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 是要露营.
<yunfan> 不要被蛇咬
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 我从来都是长裤. 夏天不穿短裤, 跑步打球前换短裤而已
<jusss> iMadper|run: 求讲continuation passing style,简单点的就行
<iMadper|run> jusss: 我不会英文
<jusss> iMadper|run: 中文不行吗
<yunfan> iMadper|run: 恩 我的裤子是裤腿可以卸下来变短裤的 这款我买了5条
<iMadper|run> yunfan: 哦, 我就普通的速干长裤.
<yunfan> 我是生存狂定制的
<yunfan> 超多口袋
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 口袋里常年有把小折刀  如果要出远门 我还会带把阳江造
<jiero> yunfan: 你一点安全感都没有啊。。。
<yunfan> 另外还有抽绳袋和强光手电筒
<yunfan> 打火的我懒得带了  我怕引起火灾  求生结束 牢狱开始
<jiero> yunfan: 就你这样神经兮兮。。。哪个妹子敢靠近你。。。怕某天食量不够被你吃了。
<yunfan> jiero: 哦
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。我怎么这么毒舌了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 恩
 * jiero 拜拜 yunfan
 * jiero 拜拜 iMadper|run
 * jiero 我要变好人，不要一直是恶魔了。
<arch> 有搞过WDK的么……
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 无线一到晚上就非常不稳定怎么破
<iMadper|run> imtxc: 用5G
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 是网卡驱动的缘故还是啥
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 还能不能好友好的沟通了
<jiero> imtxc:  你是壕啊
<imtxc> jiero: 马蛋
<jiero> imtxc: 你绝对是壕。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 滚
<iMadper|run> imtxc: 不是因为2.4G太多人用, 然后5G快很多?
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 我附近也搜不到几个ssid啊
<yunfan> mikecao: 信道问题
<iMadper|run> imtxc: 哦..
<yunfan> imtxc: 信道问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 换了好几个，都不行
<imtxc> 白天就没问题
<jiero> imtxc: 夜里13个信道都被用上了
<imtxc> iMadper|run， yunfan 最便宜的解决方案是啥
<jiero> imtxc: 你的路由里能看到的
<jiero> imtxc:  增幅器
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊，1-13 我都用了
<iMadper|run> imtxc: 拔掉隔壁的网络
<jiero> imtxc: 用 桥接
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 我的电脑就在路由器的旁边啊
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<iMadper|run> imtxc: 用! 有! 线!
 * jiero 践踏 imtxc
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 现在状态是我ping自己的路由器都不通
<iMadper|run> imtxc: 坏了吧?
<iMadper|run> 我去, 这么晚了, 不跟你们撤了
<jiero> imtxc: 那说明你的楼上大家都在下载！
<imtxc> iMadper|run: 没有，换了俩，还是一样
<imtxc> jiero: 跟楼上有关系？
<imtxc> jiero: 我的路由器在我旁边
<imtxc> jiero: 现在用有线很愉快
<jiero> imtxc: 你们楼下总出口溢出了？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道了，你的路由被操控了。
<imtxc> jiero: 跟出口没关系
<jiero> imtxc:  我真不知道为什么会这样奇异，闻所未闻
<yunfan> imtxc: 换信道
<imtxc> yunfan: 1-13都用了
<yunfan> imtxc: 要土豪的话 可以上那个6根线的路由
<yunfan> 好像是300多
<yunfan> 如果是富二代 可以买个gnu sdr方案 或者hackrf 自己选个频率通信
<jiero> yunfan: 隐藏路由可以么。必须手动输入 SSID 会被查到么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 无线炸弹，把周围的都炸掉线
<jiero> onlylove: 用路由当摄像头
<October21> jiero: 用工具可以扫到
<jiero> October21: 。
<yunfan> jiero: 跟这个没关系
<yunfan> imtxc: 用手机装个应用扫各个信道的信号把 看看哪个弱  就在那个信道占山为王把
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这……莫名其妙unity工作不正常了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462355 输入密码，进入桌面，但是，状态栏是黑的。侧边栏有，点击上面的图标会启动软件，没有任何窗口出现，右键也没有菜单……莫名其妙就变这样了，求大神解答QAQ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2
<^k^>  ─> 014-07-26 22:40
<freeflying> iMadper|Runing: 搞了双muzuro wide ride 17
<iMadper|Runing> 候总说句话就跑了
<freeflying> iMadper|Runing: 很骚包的颜色
<freeflying> iMadper|Runing: 560人刀到手
<jusss> onlylove: 把字幕压电影里，用什么软件好？ffmpeg?
<jusss> 也就是内嵌字幕
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我不压片，你找nyfair
<jusss> hoxily: 你用什么软件在android上看电影？支持外挂字幕的有木有
<jusss> onlylove: TA没在
<jusss> onlylove: 我手机分辨率很不错，就是外挂字幕播放不了，比较可惜
<iMadper|Runing> freeflying: 我的出问题了... 不能补全了, 我以为你跑了..
<jusss> 不知道iphone之不支持外挂字幕
<jusss> 反正android自带的貌似不支持
<freeflying> iMadper|Runing: 这个价格不错吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 不错.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我喜欢他家的预言3
<iMadper> freeflying: 那个比较风骚
<onlylove> jusss: 我搞那个没搞明白，我压过一次还不如不压，这事情你还是找个能外挂的播放器或者找nyfair
<jusss> onlylove: 我用ffmpeg压过字幕，win和arch下都搞过，就是太慢fps 45貌似
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道是不是hd3k太差，
<jusss> 而且压时，风扇嗡嗡的响
<jusss> onlylove: fps 59, 一个50分钟的mp4得压50分钟，何等的我擦
<jusss> 一定是我姿势不正确
<\q> arch skype沒聲音……
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是信道的原因 cc onlylove iMadper
<onlylove> imtxc: 你网卡坏了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的手机和 windows 系统都正常 cc onlylove iMadper
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚在win系统里面完全正常
<onlylove> imtxc: 你啥芯片，什么驱动
<imtxc> onlylove: 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<onlylove> imtxc: rtl的8188啊……你有事做了，目测你驱动不对
<imtxc> onlylove: firefox 居然又来了新的同步方式
<onlylove> imtxc: 老早的事情了
<imtxc> onlylove: firefox 现在也是学google？
<imtxc> 用户喜欢啥功能就去掉啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 没见外观都chrome化
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前的同步真是反人类, 现在的同步挺好.
<imtxc> iMadper: 之前那个设置挺好玩啊
<imtxc> iMadper: PIN什么的最人性化了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过要是前一台设备丢了，就彻底完了
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: user email + passwd多好呀
<iMadper> imtxc: fx越来越好了
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果能解决h.264问题就更好了
<\q> fx怎麼樣了？
<\q> 一直chrome
<iMadper> \q: 挺好的, 其实没多大变化.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦。。。
<\q> chrome內存佔用一直不滿
<imtxc> iMadper: firefox 都不支持我用了
<\q> firefox以前CPU佔用一直不滿就換了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你们年轻人还可以，创建同步帐号的时候，要填个生日，最早能选择到 1990
<iMadper> imtxc: aha??
<imtxc> iMadper: 只能选择更早了....
<imtxc> 次哦，花旗的账单是啥编码的
<imtxc> 好高级
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能, 觉得, 太老的该去挑墓地了, 不该浪费时间在互联网
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 我给windows设置成utc时间了，然后在win里面改了时间
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在 arch 里面又是 07:43 了。。
<iMadper> 怎么回事?
<imtxc> arch我用的是cst
<iMadper> imtxc: !!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的hwclock是cst???
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知打哦啊
<imtxc> 不知道啊
<iMadper> imtxc: timedatectl 输出贴出来
<imtxc> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7866561/
<iMadper>   Universal time: Sat 2014-07-26 23:44:45 UTC
<iMadper>         RTC time: Sat 2014-07-26 23:44:45
<iMadper> 没错呀
<iMadper> RTC in local TZ: no  也没错呀
<imtxc>  Local time: Sun 2014-07-27 07:44:45 CST
<iMadper> 你的hwclock是对的.
<iMadper> nnnd, 是错的
<iMadper> rtc设置成utc了, 但是实际是cst...
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<jusss> 时间不是bios设吗
<onlylove> imtxc: /etc/adjtime 里面写local……当然了，这是debian的做法
<iMadper> imtxc: 说明你的 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation\RealTimeIsUniversal 没有设置对吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果有windows系统，不建议使用utc
<imtxc> iMadper: 我按archwiki设置了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: timedatectl直接设置, 不用管配置文件
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你现在调整你的时间到正确的时间, 然后hwclock -w
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后就好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我是不是应该先用ntp设置时间呢
<iMadper> imtxc: ntp是网络时间同步呀... 我们现在要的是win和linux都是在rtc里面存储utc, 然后os来通过时区计算时间.
<iMadper> imtxc: ntp不着急设置
<imtxc> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7866622/
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在这样就对了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对了, 你hwclock -w了吧已经?
<imtxc> 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后重启进入windows看看. win下的时间是不是对的
<imtxc> 恩，现在重启自动进win了
<imtxc> 要进linux得按好几次
<imtxc> 我不能让它开机自动来grub，然后把 win7 也加到 grub 里面么
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以呀, efibootmgr可以设置启动顺序
<iMadper> imtxc: 你给我你的sudo efibootmgr 的输出, 我告诉你命令
<imtxc> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7866668/
<imtxc> debian 那个不要了
<iMadper> imtxc: sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0019,001A,0000,0001,0002,0003,0007,0008,0009,000A,000B,000C,000D,000E,000F,0010,0011,0012
<iMadper> im
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是想删除debian那个?
<iMadper> imtxc: sudo efibootmgr -Bb 0018
<imtxc> debian 的要删了，然后我想什么都不按的时候自动进grub
<imtxc> 然后把 win7 的引导加到 grub里面
<imtxc> debina那个删不删倒无所谓，不然这样每次开机要按 F12 很麻烦
<iMadper> imtxc: bootorder按照我刚给你的设置, 就直接进入grub了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 确定没问题吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 废话
<imtxc> iMadper: 启动不了就完蛋了
<iMadper> imtxc: 想要win7, yaourt -S osprober
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后重新用grub命令生成grub.cfg就行了
<imtxc> osprober 是啥
<imtxc> error: target not found: osprober
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你yaourt osprober看看叫啥
<imtxc> 啥都没
<iMadper> ~ % dpkg -l | grep prober
<iMadper> ii  os-prober                                             1.63ubuntu1                                         amd64        utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives
<iMadper> imtxc: os-prober
<imtxc> 哦，已经装了啊
<imtxc>  grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 么
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 也没加进去win7 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 应该有吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你手写好了
<\q> ntp好像時間差得遠可能會拒絕設置時間
<gebjgd> \q, 看日志
<\q> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> <\q> ntp好像時間差得遠可能會拒絕設置時間
<\q> gebjgd: 沒看懂
<gebjgd> \q, ntp设置出错会记录在/var/log/message
<\q> gebjgd: 哦。我用來同步剛配置的機器，發現時間和ntp server時間差得遠會拒絕同步，根據ntpdate返回手動date MMDDhhmm到比較近的時間再ntp就好了
<gebjgd> \q, crontab 一天一次就好了
<gebjgd> ofan, Spotify真是好东西
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 发现可能性的界限的唯一办法就是越过这个界限，到不可能中去。--阿瑟·克拉克 
<alvin_rxg> ntp daemon 不是默认 11分钟一次么？
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  01:58
<imtxc_> 早啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, suse从来没管用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你现在在用mint?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是linux mint debian?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mint 17
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干嘛不用lmde
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正你有网络了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 旧……
<alvin_rxg> lmde != debian testing
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lmde 是不等于
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 起码够新了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,  你还追新呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lmde 可是真的没有 mint 17 新……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lmde 装不了 nvidia 驱动啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当然是没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不能吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 追新接着去用arch啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是你也懒的折腾了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不行，装进去后 会 crash 几个别的程序
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩arch 还有破包
<alvin_rxg> 不说了。我只求 nvidia 能用。管他信不信
<alvin_rxg> *新不新
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来nv还真就是不能买
<jiero> ... 我是风一样的男子。
<jiero> roylez:  我要背井离乡了，有什么建议么
<iLucky> 怎么用电脑键盘打拉丁字母
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想装9.10 的系统，但不能升级，有解决的办法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462359 个的觉的ubuntu9.10速度很快，很适合我的老机子，但我装上了没有更新源，里边的菜单都 是英文的。上网找了 那么多源，没有一个可以用的，不能装中文包，各位高手，有什么 好办
<^k^>  ─> 法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-07-27 7:03
<RainFlying>  圡壕们早上好
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  10:28
<ytc> 怎样从14.04升级到14.04.1，用的是麒麟
<RainFlying> 改 sources.list 之后  aptitude -u 然后 U gg ?
<ytc> 要添加什么，或改什么？
<ytc> RainFlying:要添加什么，或改什么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么，我那么大的内存都用那么多阿， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462361 如图，求指教阿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-07-27 11:08
<wzssyqa> 周末就是安静啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • yoga 11S 网络链接问题，请大神支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462363 yoga 11s 安装了ubuntu kylin 14.04 版本后无法链接网络，现在用的是USB网卡上网，请求大神帮忙，着急 统计信息: 发表于 由 mailcious — 2014-07-27 11:38
<RainFlying> wzssyqa 周末圡壕们都去啪啪啪了
<wzssyqa> RainFlying: 你怎么不去？
<RainFlying> wzssyqa: 我又不是圡壕
<wzssyqa> RainFlying: 拜妹子壕吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在Ubuntu中安装SeaMonkey? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462366 如何在Ubuntu中安装SeaMonkey?请问SeaMonkey是什么？我想离线下载，怎么安装完SeaMonkey后，SeaMonkey是英文，中文该怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-07-27 11:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • openwrt自动挂载U盘配置10-mount求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462367 openwrt基于linux，是一个用于路由器的系统， 下面是一个自动挂载U盘的配置文件，请问怎样改写下面这个配置文件，让它只挂载sd[a-z][1-9]？ ___________________________以下是文件内容______________________________
<^k^>  ─> ___ #!/bin/sh # Copyright (C) 2009 OpenWrt.org (C) 2010 OpenWrt.org.cn blkdev=`dirname $DEVPATH` if [ `basename $blkdev` !="block" ]; then device=`basename $DEVPATH` case …
<wzssyqa> RainFlying: 你不是妹子壕么？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我越来越觉得自己配不上她了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 父亲的信 : 一个学生收到他父亲的信,信上说:"你以后写家信,应该多写一些生活的情况,不要只知道要钱。这次寄10块钱给你,附带告诉你犯的一点小错误,用阿拉伯数字写10的时候,只能写一个零,不能写两个。"
<jiero> imtxc:  是不是奥林巴斯的相机全球联保所以可以从外国买？
<happyaron> 唔起床吃饭。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你今天咋这么闲
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 出门了，聊天改微信
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕
<jiero> freeflying:  壕。
<tt2> 本来是想装双系统的，结果一不小心把整个硬盘装了ubuntu，我的收藏全没了
<notloilicon> admin
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7557.html 不好意思 :     农夫被妻子逼着去参加邻人第三位太太的葬礼。他说:"我不想去。" 妻子问:"为什么?" "去得太多了,实在不好意思,除非我们也能同样地回请他一下。"
<tcstory> 那位会python3的哥哥在吗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在搞版本内核下安装与低版本内核关联的程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462370 目前内核版本： 3.11 有一些学术专业程序，跟2.6版本内核关联。 在现3.11.0版本内核下，没法安装。目前，没法下载相关的跟高版本内核关联的高级版软件。 如何可以通过编译
<^k^>  ─> 内核，让与2.6版本内核关联的专业软件运行？ 哪位大侠给些建议？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 windsbear — 2014-07-27 14:22
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 一个普通的html页面，但是首行总是提前换行，请看一下。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462371 这是一个固定格式的文书页面，如果《span》标签不足三行后面要补足三行的空白，通过white-space: pre-wrap;word-wrap: break-word;后基本实现了，但是每次首行都不到头就换行，
<sevk>  ─> 不知道是怎么回事，请看下。 经过精简以后的代码: <!DOCTYPE html> <html> <head> <meta charset="utf-8" /> <title></title> <style type="text/css"> body {w …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 14.04 unity 经常卡住或者崩溃,那么多年了就是做不好呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462373 14.04 unity 经常卡住或者崩溃,那么多年了就是做不好呢 不要求多好的功能,总得可用吧 刚装的系统,也没有做什么配置,经常出现的现象: 1. 起动器点击起动无响应,反复点击无效 2. 程序
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 不要恐慌--《银河系漫游指南》 
<tcstory> hoxily
<jusss> 大家好
<jiero> imtxc:  http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/288375
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ FUJIFILM 富士 X-E1 旁轴单电套机+35 f/1.4（无低通，X-Trans CMOS） 95225日元（约5200元）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:32
<jiero> imtxc:  要这个就够了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕
<vtavg2012> ^V^
<vtavg2012> 400 两小时，欢迎来搞
<gebjgd> 那你跑什么跑
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教ubuntu14.04做网关让局域网共享服务器上网的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462376 家里有一条固定IP的光纤线路 ubuntu14.04server 服务器一台（双网卡） 无线路由器一个 工作站和手机有很多台。 请问服务器如何制作DHCP+网关 让工作站和手机进行上网？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 mayaren888 — 2014-07-27 16:10
<gebjgd> 有什么软件可以从内部的播放的音源录制到文件的？
<gebjgd> audacity似乎不行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这个是不是linux的alsa架构决定的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 能录  但是音质很差
<onlylove> gebjgd: 多声道混音？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 按说不是啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我的理解就是你从一个软件的输出录音是不
<gebjgd> onlylove, youtube上的教程说是win上绝对没有问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 对啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: win是win
<gebjgd> onlylove, 可惜我没win
<gebjgd> onlylove, Linux上可以录 但是杂音大
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我记得有人讨论过这个问题，说是alsa的架构还是啥导致这个问题很麻烦
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那个有个专门给工作室做的那个发行版。里面有没有像样的软件
<gebjgd> onlylove, rosegarden
<onlylove> http://blog.163.com/tongfangyuan0000@126/blog/static/43041855200921272753720/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux录音详解 - 雨过风清的日志 - 网易博客
<gebjgd> onlylove, 录音是没有问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 关键是音质
<gebjgd> onlylove, 从spotify上录mp3
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 无法从资源获得设置或在资源上设定设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462377 在ubuntu12.04下可以用totem看iptv，但是14.04下却无法看，老是提示 无法从资源获得设置或在资源上设定设置 Could not get/set settings from/on resource 统计信息: 发表于 由 guan0066 — 2014-07-27 16:59
<onlylove> gebjgd: audacity是基于ffmepg的？听说debian系的ffmpeg被上游换libav了？
<happyaron> onlylove: debian确实换成libav了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我知道，为这事专门compile一个ffmpeg
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是二进制兼容么
<onlylove> happyaron: 你问nyfair去
<gebjgd> happyaron, 和glibc libc有关联吧
<gebjgd> happyaron, debian 和 ubuntu的glibc版本不同
<onlylove> happyaron: ffmpeg效果好一些，代码可能渣些，然后libav分裂的时候就讲好的代码结构，估计代码结构好，但是效果一般
<happyaron> o
<onlylove> happyaron: 具体效果你问下nyfair就知道了
<happyaron> 牛牛姐不在
<happyaron> 回头再问吧
<onlylove> 我郁闷的是OSS为啥要闭源
<onlylove> 不是叫open sound system么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 估计他们揭不开锅了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不是的，貌似v4又开源了
<onlylove> gebjgd: oss闭源过一阵子
<onlylove> gebjgd: 因为闭源，所以弄出来个alsa
<gebjgd> 垃圾百度盘
<onlylove> 我记得苹果的声卡，在OSX系统和windows系统下面完全俩效果
<onlylove> currius的还是哪里的，忘了
<jiero> onlylove:  I'm screwed up!!! 我都不想去旅游。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你给我一个月工资 我替你去旅游
<jiero> onlylove: 买这个 。 http://item.jd.com/1013286.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【联想300M 无线宽带路由器】联想（Lenovo） 300M 无线宽带路由器 R3220（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:59.90
<jiero> gebjgd:  我一个月的工资是2700RMB
<gebjgd> jiero, 不行 你要给我 我的一月工资
<jiero> gebjgd:  我没有那么多
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代还说没有
<jiero> gebjgd: 你是壕，不要在意那点工资了
<onlylove> jiero: 能用？
<gebjgd> jiero, 在意  我一家老小靠我吃饭呢
<gebjgd> jiero, 你饿死了就一个人事情
<jiero> onlylove: 据说 是网件 JWNR2000 的 ODM
<onlylove> jiero: 那样岂不是还要刷openwrt
<jiero> onlylove: 什么意思？
<onlylove> jiero: 网件以固件渣出门
<onlylove> jiero: 出名
<jiero> onlylove: 这是联想固件吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 硬件好，固件渣
<onlylove> jiero: 联想硬件也是，不是么
<onlylove> jiero: 联想连自己的东西都会给大陆产品阉割，更何况这个
<jiero> onlylove:  联想的固件恐怕就是照抄 openwrt吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 我宁可去买tplink
<jiero> onlylove:  tplink 在我心里的印象已经毁了。
<jiero> onlylove:  tplink才是真正的国内国外啥都不一样。
<onlylove> jiero: 联想在我心里就是一山寨
<gebjgd> jiero, tplink直接刷openwrt
<jiero> gebjgd: 连里面用的芯片和版本都是国内外分开的 tplink， 我不知道怎么 openwrt
<jiero> 一个版本一种芯片
<jiero> v5 就不是 v4
<onlylove> jiero: 山寨到自己产品都山寨不止一家
<onlylove> jiero: 联想的打印机，小的山寨的是brother的，中等的山寨的是fujitsu的
<onlylove> jiero: 大的没见过
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<gebjgd> jiero, 直接网页刷就行了  简单及了
<jiero> onlylove:  联想就是寨子
<jiero> onlylove: 有人单卖贴牌产品赚了大钱的。
<jiero> onlylove:  忽悠美国人
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说联想
<jiero> onlylove: 联想是忽悠中国人多
<jiero> onlylove: 中国人去美国忽悠美国人，美国的联想来中国忽悠中国人
<onlylove> jiero: 我拆过联想的机器，结构都和brother和fujitsu一样一样的
<jiero> onlylove: 你不废话么。。。
<jiero> 联想能研发啥。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 毛，佳能的lbp2900和hp的1010还有点区别呢
<jiero> 有经费么
<onlylove> jiero: 虽然说佳能那机器和hp的机器都是珠海一个工厂出来的
<jiero> onlylove: 买美国制造的鞋子 Assembly in U.S. 好不？
<onlylove> jiero: 就这样吧，反正原材料在China
<onlylove> jiero: 目前看made in Germany到中国都不一定是好东西
<gebjgd> onlylove, 哈哈哈
<onlylove> gebjgd: 笑毛，次品出口还赚大笔票子
<jiero> onlylove:  毕竟没必要全是高成本产品，现在更新那么快，要高质量就要高价格了
<jiero> onlylove: 钱这种东西无法生产的话，就从别国抢呢。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赚天朝人钱没商量
<onlylove> jiero: 要是在意价格买啥德国造，直接买made in China就是
<onlylove> jiero: 买德国造的都不差钱
<jiero> onlylove:  是德国人控制的啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 可以有更高价格的。
<jiero> onlylove: 毕竟可能买 2000元的锅，却不会去买6000元最好的锅
<jiero> onlylove: 你说不差钱？
<jiero> onlylove: 入门价位不同
<onlylove> jiero: 根本就不卖中国
<onlylove> jiero: 更高价格的要赚欧元
<jiero> onlylove: 最好的不卖中国才怪呢，卖啊。不过在中国要卖的更贵一些，价格差更大一些，因为他们都了解中国富人吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 和你说，肯定两个生产线，学徒做的送到中国，熟练工做的，出口欧美
<jiero> onlylove:  搞本地化价格绝对更贵
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。总是有学徒的吗。
<onlylove> jiero: 他们比你了解中国富人，中国富人根本不懂，买来只是炫耀，装样子
<onlylove> jiero: 所以，
<gebjgd> onlylove, jiero 那是贫富差距导致的
<jiero> onlylove: 反正中国人内贱，有问题也不说。
<gebjgd> 党的政策好
<onlylove> jiero: 所以学徒工的德国造够了
<jiero> gebjgd: 对啊，党的政策好，希望大家都有奔头，一看就有机会骑人头上
<onlylove> jiero: 真心烧的比方说imadper和imtxc这种可怜孩子，都穷人
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你在国外过傻了，不知道国内情况
<onlylove> jiero: 和你说下而已
<jiero> onlylove:  我比较灰心，不追求太高生活质量。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 国外用国内生产的最拉圾的产品，然后嘲笑中国制造
<onlylove> jiero: 国内用的质量更糟
<jiero> onlylove: 老外很多用的中国产品最烂的，国内不合格的，买不到的
<jiero> onlylove: 你信不？
<gebjgd> jiero, 上哪找国内生产最垃圾的产品
<gebjgd> jiero, 扯淡
<jiero> gebjgd: 我用过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 非洲
<gebjgd> jiero, 那是你们袋鼠国
<jiero> gebjgd:  澳洲人让中国产品搞的认为雨伞能撑住1个月。
<jiero> gebjgd:  这就是他们对中国产品的印象。
<jiero> 1个月就该换新雨伞了
<onlylove> jiero: 澳洲风大？天天下雨？
<jiero> onlylove: 一般
<jiero> onlylove: 只不过拿到的就是最差的伞罢了
<gebjgd> jiero, 雨伞  我的雨伞随便用几年
<onlylove> jiero: 中国很少下雨，下雨就雨季，澳洲的话，雨季很短吧
<jiero> onlylove: 反正只需要买3吧，3个月雨季就过去了
<jiero> 多数是2个月
<onlylove> jiero: 别闹，我纸伞都用了好久了
<jiero> onlylove: 闹毛。
<gebjgd> jiero, 还不是那里的中国人闹的
<jiero> gebjgd:  进货商给啥，进货商全部不是中国人。
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧，有香港的。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你见过一个月的雨伞？
<gebjgd> jiero, 对  都不是中国人  都是澳籍华人
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没见过
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我这里能买到的雨伞随便用几年
<jiero> gebjgd: 才不是，老板都是各种印度的，欧洲的
<jiero> 东南亚的。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 要么是澳大利亚闹华人荒
<gebjgd> onlylove, 要么是澳大利亚风大  天天挂10级风
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我觉得是天天刮风
<jiero> onlylove: 下雨就很可能刮风的
<onlylove> jiero: 你买的伞，多钱的
<jiero> onlylove: 海洋性
<jiero> onlylove: 卖的伞卖价 $5，进价$1.4
<onlylove> jiero: 国内有下雨临时卖10块的，那好像确实不咋样
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。不是应该是 $2
<onlylove> jiero: 随便能用的伞都几十块的
<jiero> onlylove:  这种东西生产出来就是污染环境。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你在北京的时候没下雨，不然你会发现地铁门口一堆人喊雨伞10块
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<jiero> 我看到了下雨了
<onlylove> jiero: 你自己算，10块合多少刀
<jiero> 没管，因为从潍坊带伞去的
<jiero> onlylove:  进货商自己赚 40% 的。
<jiero> onlylove:  $1.2 左右，大概伞价格 就是￥6 成本。
<jiero> onlylove: 谢谢你成功的拉走了我悲伤的心。
<jiero> onlylove:  旅行箱买什么？
<onlylove> jiero: 没概念，找土豪候总
<jiero> onlylove: 为什么现在没有可缩可涨的设计啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 飞机要求那么扯必须小于20寸
<gebjgd> jiero, onlylove 欧洲5欧的伞随便用几年
<onlylove> gebjgd: 按10算，50块的伞，可以了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国内也随便用几年了
<jiero> 确实。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 生活水平不一样
<jiero> gebjgd:  基础不同
<onlylove> gebjgd: 在不一样，你有本事卖50欧
<onlylove> jiero: 飞机空间有限
<jiero> onlylove:  加上手杖功能和手电筒设计和三脚架功能。卖100欧元。
<jiero> onlylove: 我知道啊。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没有50欧元的雨伞
<jiero> gebjgd: 摄影三脚架雨伞 - ~
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我记得竹席还是谁，发过美亚一个风雨伞，大概400多块，
<jiero> onlylove: 有的，不过那种非圆形设计
<ytc> 为什么ubuntu频道会变成伞频道？
<onlylove> 还没变相机和耳机频道呢
<onlylove> 伞频道算毛线
<onlylove> 这边曾经变过天文镜频道
<ytc> ！！！
<ytc> 和主频道聊的话题相去甚远啊。。呵呵
<ytc> 可见我国氛围好
<jiero> 以前夜里成人频道10点开演。
<jiero> 现在，大家都老了
<gebjgd> ytc, 没有问题的时候本频道就扯皮了
<gebjgd> ytc, 很正常
<ytc> jiero, 这么赞～
<jiero> onlylove: 买什么礼物呢
<jiero> onlylove:  不知道了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 情趣内衣
<jiero> gebjgd: 不知道她尺寸，目测很小
<gebjgd> jiero, 丁字裤 或者c裤
<gebjgd> jiero, 一摸便知
<jiero> gebjgd: 太远了
<gebjgd> jiero, 打飞机过去
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 飞机会被导弹打下来的
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧，我寄送 EMS，送那本书吧。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助：ubuntu14.04下一部分pdf文件显示为乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462379 现象：使用文档查看器查看，有些pdf中文显示正常，一部分显示不正常。 比如如下这个pdf文件显示效果是： screen_short.png 原始pdf文件我也共享出来了： http://yunpan.cn/QCv9c9dHxLUdB （提
<^k^>  ─> 取码：e9ed） 试过了各种方法，包括安装poppler-data，安装windows下的所有中文字体，修改 /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf 文件都不行。 …
<jiero> gebjgd onlylove 反正我们这里谈价格EMS从山东到四川才 10元就送两公斤
<gebjgd> jiero, 真便宜
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。是啊。
<jiero> gebjgd: 到澳大利亚20公斤就要1200了。。
<jiero> 噢。错了。是10公斤1200.。。
<onlylove> jiero: 飞机还是船，船便宜的
<jiero> onlylove: 飞机的。船是看体积的。重量都不计算。
<jiero> onlylove: 我是不是应该约几个女孩出去逛逛看看女孩子的心思？
<onlylove> jiero: 别问我，约几个这种，你问下destine？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你应该去找几个小姐  看看女孩的身体
<onlylove> jiero: 我约一个都约不出
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<jiero> gebjgd: 有什么好看的。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我唯一一次约女孩出去就是她，之前一直是被别人叫出去。就是跟着。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你看， jiero 都不爱看了
<jiero> onlylove: 我没看过的
<jiero> onlylove: 但是不知道有什么意义。
 * jiero 至今是处男
 * jiero 想不出自己有什么想要隐瞒的东西
<breeze_growing> 嗨嗨 插播一句 这个问题何解？http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3191005930
<^k^> ⇪ ti: fedora gnome3 如何用鼠标移动窗口_fedora吧_百度贴吧
<jiero> breeze_growing: gnome 也是 alt
<jiero> breeze_growing: 而且还有 alt + 右键菜单
<jiero> 还有标题栏的菜单
<breeze_growing> jiero: doesn't work
<jiero> breeze_growing: 那就是你的gnome坏掉了？
<jiero> breeze_growing: 你是 fedora 21？
<breeze_growing> jiero: 我贴个图给你看看
<breeze_growing> jiero: fedora20
<jiero> breeze_growing:  图有屁用。。。
<jiero> breeze_growing: 你搞的，我这里没问题
<breeze_growing> jiero: 给你看看是啥样的窗口啊。
<breeze_growing> jiero: 很郁闷的说是这个对话框：http://imagebin.org/316481
<jiero> breeze_growing: 呃。。。还有特殊窗口？
<breeze_growing> jiero: 不知道怎么回事 alt在我这儿一点作用也没有
<breeze_growing> jiero: 跟没按过似的。
<breeze_growing> jiero: 你看是吧 这个对话框 不搞上去 没法用吧？
<jiero> breeze_growing: 那网站进不去
<breeze_growing> jiero: ok buddy thank you anyway.
<onlylove> 周末又过去了……
<onlylove> 不开心……
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<jiero> onlylove:  开心一刻，快乐一周
<jiero> onlylove: 我丢了200元人民币
<onlylove> jiero: 一周或者更早以前，我捡了10块
<jiero> onlylove: 我最近3个月损失了大概1万2千元
<jiero> onlylove: 不过更多的是时间的悲哀
<jiero> 想要知道自己想要什么的时候发现自己没有什么想要的了
 * jiero 抱抱 yunfan
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, 珍爱生命远离rpm
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 何出此言?
<breeze_growing> jiero: 伙计 今天我也丢了20元。
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, 事实如此
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 不懂……
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, 用用别的发行版 比较比较就知道了
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 比如说？
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 用来用去 我还是感觉fedora比较舒服些。
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, debian arch
<jiero> breeze_growing: 噢。
<jiero> breeze_growing:  我丢的是时间不准，时机
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 逗学生很有一套的爆笑老师 : 我们这有一个很严的老师。一次一个考了58分的同学找老师求情,用遍了各种软磨硬泡。最后老师说:"看在你这么有诚意的份儿上,我给你加一分吧。"
<hoxily> jusss: 好？
<breeze_growing> jiero: 说实话 fedora刚出第一版的时候 我就开始用了
<jiero> breeze_growing: 老人。。。
<breeze_growing> jiero: 嗯 业余的老人
<jiero> breeze_growing:  我第一次见都是 fedora 7 了
<jiero> breeze_growing:  fedora core 7
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, rh9开始用的
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 在所有的禁欲道德里，人把自己的一部分视为神，加以崇拜，因此被迫把其他部分加以恶魔化。——尼采 
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, rpm系不好用
<jiero> gebjgd:  你忘记那些，让系统自动升级就好了
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 是啊 rh9 我现在还有三张cd呢
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 我总结出来的规律 特别是fedora
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 不能一有升级就立马跟着升
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, debian系表示压力不大
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, 早就不用rpm了
<breeze_growing> gebjgd: 最起码要等到fedora都升了两版后 用fedora n-2版才会完全没问题。
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, 小白鼠发行版 地球人都知道
<onlylove> 也就是现在用18？
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 这次例外 本来是18 但是看到大家用的都已经很稳定了 所以就升了
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, 真疼
<gebjgd> breeze_growing, 早点换到deb系才是正途
<jiero> 。。。真疼。。。
<October21> jiero: ？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mmyIHIjBAAJUj3IiBVsAALq4AFjgEAAAlSn350.jpg 看看00后,伤不起啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大家有知道 ubuntu14.04 怎么通过IPV6 浏览youtube吗？ 谢谢大家 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462381 一直想通过IPV6浏览youtube网站，一直找不到方法，大神们教教我吧，先谢谢大家了 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangshuai1234 — 2014-07-27 21:13
<imtxc> onlylove: 还没睡啊？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不也没睡么
<imtxc> onlylove: 看起来我的网络不稳定就是驱动的原因，
<onlylove> imtxc: 换驱动啦？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这不在win里面完全正常么
<onlylove> imtxc: 8188在windows下面都好几个驱动
<imtxc> onlylove: 对，有仨
<onlylove> imtxc: linux下面就一个你信？
<imtxc> onlylove: 想买个usb的那种小网卡，我看了看也是8188的
<onlylove> imtxc: 有不是的
<imtxc> onlylove: 比如？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一样厂家的
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者不一样批次的
<imtxc> onlylove: tp,fast,水星这三家好像都是
<onlylove> imtxc: 这三家是一家好么
<imtxc> 也对
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2m8qIfuwMAADvNIa1pZQAALrDgCszSMAAO9M660.jpg 美女,我可以借用一下浴室吗
<onlylove> imtxc: 总之，看到有ath的卡就买吧，realtek和ralink的太坑
<imtxc_> onlylove: 看起来x230的指纹是存在BIOS里面的？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 可以拿指纹代替开机键
<onlylove> imtxc_: 没研究过
<super_mrwu> :-D
<super_mrwu> 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。
<imtxc_> onlylove: http://forum.51nb.com/viewthread.php?tid=1381217
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ 想问问X230换无线网卡的问题 - ThinkPad专区 - 专门网论坛--专业的笔记本电脑技术交流社区
<imtxc_> onlylove: 这是一个路子啊，换个网卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 想其他的办法就是，你改驱动
<happyaron> imtxc: 找阿当壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 他可能有办法。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 刚root刷完机器 上了gapps
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 爽歪了
<alvin_rxg> gapps ?
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> K710?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: Google Apps.
<knownbad> 不知道上了CM还是什么的。
<alvin_rxg> 你们真麻烦。我这个直接上 titanium 去 deactive 几个软件，加个 xposed 然后没了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 联想的k910麻烦
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: k910
<alvin_rxg> moto g 还是比较方便的…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: è´µ
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 联想性价比高啊
<qingfeng> 夜貓子好多啊
<alvin_rxg> qingfeng: 勤奋你好
<qingfeng> alvin_rxg: 你好～
<qingfeng> alvin_rxg: 好久沒玩ubuntu了，現在都到什麼版本了？
<stmsgebjgd> qingfeng: 你好聪明
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 上了CM?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 没有cm
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 还是联想的 就是root了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 能用g+了
<knownbad> OK.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 能用google的桌面了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: re管理器可以删出自带的东西了
<knownbad> 悲剧来临了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我试过了  删不掉baidu输入法
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 禁用了  没关系 随便刷  有reco
<knownbad> 还是以CM优先，但我这里也没办法。   现在用的 Republicwireless 没的改。
<knownbad> 但 Moto X 还蛮好用。
<knownbad> 但老婆想要 Note 3.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 三星性价比不行
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我给我爸520欧的s4也就那样
<knownbad> 所以我才犹豫。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 真心不如天朝的机器
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你自己会刷机就行
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 买国产机 你一年一换手机
<knownbad> 我只需要能上 CM 就可以。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 买小米或者能上firefox os得
<knownbad> 但老婆得要摄像头好点，她是个自拍控。
<stmsgebjgd> 我得都是1300像素
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 像素是必须的
<knownbad> 像素不是唯一。
<knownbad> Nexus 其实超划算但 Nexus 5 以下摄像都不理想。
<knownbad> 等我想买 Nexus 5 时老婆却要大银幕了。
<knownbad> 我只能随魔起舞。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: nexus是好 但是没有双卡啊
<knownbad> 反正以后回去的机会越来越少了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 让别人带
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你不是今年去祭祖么
<knownbad> 但是不回湖北啊。
<knownbad> 持中国护照去台湾还是挺麻烦的，得办港澳台通行证。
<stmsgebjgd> 香港就能买
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 香港就能买
<knownbad> 上次老婆就为了这个被拒绝转机结果得去香港再转机。   $600就这么没了。
<knownbad> 但还是没经由香港啊。
<knownbad> 这次直飞台湾。   老婆想回湖北但可能没时间。
<knownbad> 主要是美国频率不同，国内的机子不一定能上4G.
<knownbad> 所以上次那款 Sony 我很喜欢就是因为频率超多。   国际和美国都能用。
<knownbad> 工作去。
<stmsgebjgd> 话说google的新闻和天气为什么很多机器没有呢
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 默认不装，只在后续更新中安装
<stmsgebjgd> Al
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: play store里没有
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 连nexus 10都没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且老婆的机器是4.2的都有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我刚刷的4.4.2也有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是三星s4没有 nexus10也没有
<gebjgd> qingfeng, 勤奋
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez: 教我追女孩子啊
<roylez> jiero: 无欲则刚
<jiero> roylez: 噢没有性欲
<jiero> stardiviner:  这么枣。。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 因钱而起 : 一个做短工的工人老婆说:"我每天一回家,一定要和丈夫吵闹的。夫人,你怎么样?"某靠薪水生活的人的妻子说:"不！我是每月一回。"
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双系统，Utuntu以太网突然不能访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471805 系统： Ubuntu 15.04 环境： 网线连接一级路由器，一级路由器做了Mac和IP地址强制绑定访问Internet，windows和Ubuntu中手动指定了已绑定的静态IP等信息。双硬盘、双系统（每硬盘单独安装window
<^k^>  ─> s和Ubuntu，安装时拆掉另一块盘）。双硬盘、双系统分别安装完毕，手动指定静态IP等信息 …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> 准备买魅族 MX5了。。。
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 所有频道第一大蛤蛤
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: lag鬼
<Niac> archl: mx5昨天去店里看了的 感觉有点粗糙
<vipzrx> 我现在有一块android开发板，上面有eth网口，我现在想用一条网线连接安装有debian的x200和跑着android系统的开发板
<vipzrx> 设置了静态IP，一个192.168.1.2 一个192.168.1.3
<vipzrx> 子网掩码255.255.255.255
<vipzrx> 网关该怎么设置？ 192.168.1.1吗
<O0XX|Qiong> vipzrx: 你又不访问除了192.168.1.255以外的, 网关可以不设置
<vipzrx> 你的意思是我不能设置网关吗？ 我把它留空试试
<O0XX|Qiong> vipzrx: 设置不设置一样
<^k^> iMadper: 拜健身资源壕
<iMadper> ^k^: 以后叫我资源壕就行了.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有点过分的好笑雷人趣事 : 在公园草坪躺着,用手机听歌,手机放边上。快睡着了,忽然歌声停了。我睁眼一看,一个大叔抓着我手机,一脸惊恐地看着我。一会儿,他呲牙一笑,把手机递给我,特诚实地说:"对噢！一拔掉你就听不见声音了。"
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  22:37
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: test fail
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 拜股神
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok O0XX|Qiong => 拜股神
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: yoooooooooo
<iMadper> 诶, 今天蚯蚓哥怎么没来
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 拜snappy壕
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 乖
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ok iMadper => 拜snappy壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 快修bug啊.
<iMadper> happyaron: sogou拼音不能用啦, 要死啦
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早, 首席.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 求double啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早 色大象 .
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: double 个蛋 .
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 想double啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 给 华为 跳啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 那边的工资高 .
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 一看你就没面过华为
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我去华为, 估计能给15级就不错了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 工资肯定没现在高
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper:  ...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你去待上5年不就年薪百万了么..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 去战争国家, 两年就行
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 跳跳跳
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席kdump，那啥，usb3的那个suspend怎么关掉
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 是这样的，我有个鼠标，接在usb3的口上方便点
<iMadper> onlylove: 上次给你的/sys路径不行?
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 擦, 记不清了, 好像记得是在 /sys/device/.../ 下
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 的查下 .
<onlylove> iMadper: 没，我没试，我试了蓉蓉在archwiki找的那个udev规则，问题是重启一次不好用了，不知道是不是要重新插一次
<onlylove> iMadper: 刚写完规则重新插确实有用
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的udev的action是啥?
<onlylove> iMadper: add
<iMadper> onlylove: add?
<iMadper> onlylove: 诶, 那不需要重新插拔啊...
<iMadper> onlylove: 你把udev
<iMadper> onlylove: 放initramfs没?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个怎么放……
<iMadper> onlylove: 或者, 你直接手动执行udev里面的动作呗~
<onlylove> iMadper: 我用的generic的kernel
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 不知道了, 忘了改哪个参数了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只知道arch的, 直接在mkinitcpio.conf里面的Files里面把那个udev的规则路径放进去. 然后重新生成initramfs
<onlylove_> 喵的，掉线了
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这个好办，我有时间问下蓉蓉
<onlylove_> iMadper: 到时候重新update下就好
<iMadper> onlylove_: /sys/bus/usb/devices/.../(hub interface)/portX/usb3_lpm   usb3的lpm关闭是在这里, 不过不知道是不是lpm的问题.
<iMadper> onlylove: 具体的还是得问首席
<onlylove_> iMadper: 反正usb2确实没问题
<iMadper> onlylove: https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/18/210   这个是patch.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LKML: Zhuang Jin Can: [PATCH] usb: core: add usb3 lpm sysfs
<onlylove_> 疯了，公司这网还能玩不
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你这网... 还是弄个znc吧.
<onlylove_> iMadper: znc解决不了lkml的问题
<onlylove_> 首席qiao到现在没回话，估计是看sarah去了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 哦, 没事, 不用看. 我只是贴出来供你参考, 路径已经贴出来了 /sys/bus/usb/devices/.../(hub interface)/portX/usb3_lpm
<onlylove_> iMadper: 哦，那还是谢谢，我晚上回去就弄
<iMadper> onlylove_: :-)
<Vie> hello everyone, I'm coming.
<onlylove_> 感冒的感觉真不好
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 体重又降 500g 赞
<BuMangHuo> 而且是在昨天吃了顿火锅还吃了瓶酸奶的情况下 lol
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你吃两大碗打撸面试试看
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你撸两大碗试试
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove_> 两大碗，你们确定吃得下……
<FJKong> iMadper: 你那环境咋整出来的 fcitx是编译出来的？
<FJKong> 哪个库是更新的
<freeflying> BuMangHuo, O0XX|Qiong  iMadper 给个你们的字体设置
<freeflying> fontconfig
<BuMangHuo> 我没设置过这个啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34237.html 贯彻始终 : 当戏剧落幕之后后,一位观众向演员投掷蕃茄,于是演员们纷纷跑入后台。结果,丢蕃茄的人却又开始热烈地鼓掌,邻座的人很奇怪地问他说:你到底是怎么一回事呢?刚才是你丢的蕃茄,现在热烈鼓掌的还是你！噢！我是希望
<^k^>  ─> 他们能再出来一次,因为我还剩下二个蕃茄呢！
<iMadper> FJKong: fcitx是arch repo里面的啊
<iMadper> FJKong: 然后sogou拼音是deb包里面解压出来的
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<FJKong> iMadper: 哦 那没有自己编的东西
<xxx`> ls
<xxx`> 打击好啊
<xxx`> 你们好
<xxx`> 阿三地方
<xxx`> 撒旦撒撒撒撒
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: amperior不错诶
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 比ue299好听.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我现在对耳机完全免疫
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂, 我也免疫了
<BuMangHuo> 要听就听个响儿
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 但是我的ue299只有一边响了
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这次保修运气好能换个ue900s肥来
<BuMangHuo> 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 一边响就一边响呗
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 那不行.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那有啥?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 就是不行.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: t460不错.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你们已经拿到了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂. sit, 已经很不错了.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 等t460s的svt直接用就是了
<BuMangHuo> 不带灯的 kindle 没有升级 ppi 的么
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 关键是你得能拿的到
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: svt的机子
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 当然能. 我现在用的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 就是t450s svt啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 当心被收回去
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你就happy了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不怕, 硬盘拆下来就是
<Vie> 装个ubuntu系统哪个牌子哪个型号笔记本不错呢？
<iMadper> Vie: thinkpad.
<Vie> iMadper: x1 2015么？
<iMadper> Vie: 可以.
<Vie> iMadper: 是不是T系列的性能好一点
<iMadper> Vie: 不过bdw的cpu有tsx的bug.
<iMadper> Vie: 一样, bdw的标准电压cpu没出, 用的都是低电压, 性能一样
<Vie> iMadper: ?啥意思？bdw啥？tsx?
<Vie> iMadper: T系列的不是便宜点嘛、x1的贼贵。。。今年刚出的T系列的有啥推荐的么？
<iMadper> Vie: T450s, 我在用, 好的很.
<iMadper> Vie: 虐啥rmbp13不成问题
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈！
<Vie> iMadper: 京东？还是官网买的
<iMadper> Vie: 公司的.
<QiongMangHuo> Vie: 必须t450s, x1好是好, 但性能略差
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: x1 bigger啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别闹, 性能有区别???
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 除了t450多一个显卡?
<Vie> 额
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你来啦
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/BeijingCulture/385164/1050
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ image/gif
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: sfw
<QiongMangHuo> safe for work, 不是科幻世界
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 老图
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2m0OIboSMAADUqKI7XgYAALrDAJp66QAANTA207.jpg 为什么总是"老干"
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我看了, 我是想问你这个是啥
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 车从雪水里冲出来
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 老图
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<Vie> 命令行如何查看图片？！(⊙o⊙)…
<Vie> copy到浏览器
<iMadper> Vie: eog xxx.jpg   或者feh
<Vie> (⊙o⊙)…
<onlylove> Vie: 没开X的话记得开framebuffer
<iMadper> onlylove: 他都有firefox了...
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
 * nyfair 拜众基佬
<onlylove> 这个k肯定有问题
<onlylove> ^k^: bot就是bot，拜毛线
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我想换个data center了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你的搬瓦工那个DC?
<QiongMangHuo> 哪个
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 换呗
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 现在又断了 nnnd
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 旧金山
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我早上用着也不太稳定的说
<BuMangHuo> 今天早上也断了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 旧金山地震了..
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哪有 旧金山
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 洛杉矶你说的是?
<BuMangHuo> 哎？洛杉矶的不是 do 的么
<BuMangHuo> 我记得是两个地方啊
<onlylove_> 你们连旧金山和洛杉矶都分不清了？
<BuMangHuo> 我忘了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 帮我打印个东西? 我打印出来是乱码.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还在迁移, 新IP是nimbus.adam8157.info
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 密码别改了啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道会不会平滑迁移
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 正在观察
<onlylove__> 新IP居然是域名
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 我比较笨 记不住呗
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 壕
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 壕
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 说好的包养我呢
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 该你包养我了
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 我的算上服务费一个月2700
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你住哪
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你的光房租就3400...
<iMadper> cherrot: 图好
<iMadper> cherrot: 土壕
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 朝阳公园
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 我都要靠卖血维生了
<cherrot> iMadper, 土著壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没你有钱啊
<iMadper> cherrot: hhkb用户你好
<iMadper> cherrot: rmbp用户你好
<iMadper> cherrot: 3400房租你好
<iMadper> cherrot: 上万单反你好
 * iMadper 开心了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 上线了 平滑
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你比别人穷你就开心了....
<iMadper> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/71fec969gw1eu8ddkhpjvj20gh0laq5s.jpg
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7006bd78jw1eu933yhmwqj20c80hcwgx.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞美 光盘那张
<cherrot> iMadper, 卧槽
<nyfair> iMadper: 妹子壕你好
<iMadper> nyfair: 伪娘你好
<onlylove> 3400房租……
<nyfair> iMadper: 李老板的男人你好
<iMadper> nyfair: ... .... 我不是hamo
<nyfair> iMadper: ... ...我不是jiero
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对啊, 你是homo
<iMadper> nyfair: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/a7c49da7jw1eu8eftywwrg205003pwq2.gif
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你是 hama + homo
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 哎呀, 恭喜
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 王炸
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你太瘦了
<Niac> 我想搭个vpn 用什么软件好
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 最近还好，53-55浮动
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你那照片瘦成干了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 也许早上没吃早餐
<onlylove> jiero和伪娘啥关系+_+
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: hhkb + 全副单反 + art35 + 3400 房租 + rmbp 壕
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 拜hhkb + 全副单反 + art35 + 3400 房租 + rmbp 壕
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那啥，全幅，牙膏还是鞋子？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 鞋子啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: d800?
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊
<BuMangHuo> 肯定是 d4s 吧？
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 拜hhkb + 全副单反 + art35 + 3400 房租 + rmbp 壕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 呀 你咋知道我有art 35..
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 出来干活啦!
<onlylove_> cherrot: 拜hhkb + 全副单反 + art35 + 3400 房租 + rmbp 壕
 * cherrot 遁走
<onlylove_> cherrot: 该不是你的的片子的exif泄露的吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 真心壕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 卡刷没了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 朝不保夕
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你这间屋子是次卧？
<BuMangHuo> 都要 3400？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 主卧
<BuMangHuo> 在哪里啊
<BuMangHuo> 五道口？
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 装, 自如可以免费分12期
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 骗我
 * onlylove_ 围观 QiongMangHuo cherrot 互掐
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 分期个妹   有限制
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 看长相?
 * O0XX|Qiong 看长度...
<onlylove_> 嗯，有那啥……继续围观
 * iMadper 强势围观
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 出门左转
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我说的是身体长度啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那你好短啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%C5%AE%D7%D3%BD%E4%C9%AB&fr=ala0&loc=rec
 * QiongMangHuo 罪过罪过
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你连这个都知道?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 身体长度嘛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哼哼
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得一定是你们看北方人多了觉得我很瘦
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 完全不是, 你就是瘦
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我BMI有18.7啊，踩进正常线的
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 咋提高基础代谢率
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 黑咖啡
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 农茶
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 深蹲
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 高位下拉
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 免费分期？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 农茶？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 最后两个动作都是大肌肉群, 提升明显.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯 白条
<iMadper> 浓
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 绿茶可以不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 口以
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 18.7 还不瘦？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 多看点NSFW的东西保持兴奋也行
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 咖啡还是算了，我喝咖啡心率太高
<BuMangHuo> 那个词叫啥来着，心悸？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我体检心率不到60怎么办
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 之前买过那个吴裕泰的龙井，贵到没朋友，有没有便宜又大牌的推荐
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你就给体检妹子说你性功能好啊
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 18.5以上时正常，就是偏瘦点而已
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有的是.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我茶叶多的很, 送你一份都行
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你买那么多干嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 别人送的也不少
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: yooooo
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 拜政府边大楼收礼壕
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok iMadper => 拜政府边大楼收礼壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ....
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 来，推荐个
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a210c.3.3.4.Y6dbRS&id=20529095165 已下单
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 享耀家 SL-F3 智能腰部支撑 人体工学椅 电脑 健康 游戏 松林出品-淘宝网
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 壕...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 2k是最便宜的了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 红茶有用么
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok iMadper => 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可以啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 都可以
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这椅子这么贵啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 最便宜的了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 看到没有， iMadper 买的大楼里面这把椅子是最便宜的了 cc QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 别刺激我
<BuMangHuo> lol
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 红茶，你该不是要买金骏眉吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 话说，吴裕泰的龙井……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你直接让 yunfan_给你买黄山毛峰啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<iMadper> onlylove: 我们不是为了喝茶, 是为了里面的咖啡因...
<iMadper> onlylove: 茶好坏无所谓.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不在乎口感
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，有咖啡因有口感不是更好
<iMadper> onlylove: 没钱
<QiongMangHuo> 茶多酚...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要是只要咖啡因，完全可以用立顿的茶包啊
<onlylove> 多放几包
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个最好
<iMadper> onlylove: 容易泡出来
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我这儿有大红袍, 你过来拿吧
 * onlylove 对立顿的渣渣茶印象深刻
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 吴裕泰和张一元都有高沫，不贵的，不过能不能买到就看脸了，装在小袋里面的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 还有，貌似张一元有100一斤的花茶？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 顺便和你说，立顿的破茶包，苦的要死
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 至于立顿红茶……嗯，有种稀奇古怪的感觉粘在舌头上
<BuMangHuo> 高茉就是人家剩下来的渣吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你也够恶心 : 大学里上大课,好不容易熬到下课。 隔壁的女同学打着哈欠说:"你看呀,那个男的真恶心,抠了一节课的鼻孔。" 我说:"你也够恶心,居然看了一节课呀！ "   
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不嗑点药这体重下不去啊
<O0XX|Qiong> ...
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 高沫可不那么好买，高档茶叶的渣渣也比普通茶好
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我觉得你可以跟 QiongMangHuo去学游泳
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不必要吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 现在有氧够了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你要是仅仅是减重还好，要是连带其他需求，还是游泳好点
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不爱动弹可以考虑瑜伽
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 谁说我不爱动弹
 * onlylove 发现在把妹子用的方法给 BuMangHuo推荐
<iMadper> 瑜伽...
<BuMangHuo> 现在特爱动
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 天气不好跑不了步都着急的没着没落的
<iMadper> 妹子就该做深蹲, 直腿硬拉, 以及仰卧飞鸟
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 每天不做个三小时的运动都没法睡觉
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你扯，我要是八点半到家，三个小时以后11点半，第二天还要7点半出门
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 所以三小时不现实
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 周末在家追剧都是作者深蹲看的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 骗你做啥
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 算了，你上班距离短
<iMadper> onlylove: BuMangHuo 上下班路上都是骑车锻炼的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我单程接近俩小时
 * onlylove 请病假买药
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 求double...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ..
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: double kill !
 * iMadper|RAmen RAmen!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求double...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper|RAmen QiongMangHuo  两位壕就不要这样了吧 ...
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求double...
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求double...
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求double...
<iMadper|RAmen> ooOO_OOoo: 求double啊啊啊啊啊
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求double啊啊啊啊啊
<iMadper|RAmen> ooOO_OOoo: 求remote!
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求double啊啊啊啊啊
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求double啊啊啊啊啊
 * QiongMangHuo signing up glassdoor account
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我自己喝道的毛峰都有问题 刚好我妈妈 从家里来才给我带了一包普通的茶叶
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 普通的茶叶啥概念……还要，你喝毛峰有啥问题
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 农药残留超标？
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 这种事无解吧
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 我喝的那个口感不行太淡  不过我只放几片茶叶 不像我爸妈是煮茶叶羹
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 只放几片当然淡
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 你放进半杯试试
 * QiongMangHuo 100K欧元每年! 求算法速成! 谁传我一点内功!
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 我不喜欢放多 我以前都是喝白水的
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 算法就那么点鸟东西 要不大家弄个 algorithm check 100 来折腾下
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~shanir/nir-pubs-web/Papers/OPODIS2006-BA.pdf
<ubrl> iMadper|RAmen: ⇪ The Blavatnik School of Computer Science - Tel Aviv University בית הספר למדעי המחשב אוניברסיטת תל אביב
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: 速成...
<onlylove__> 算法怎么速成
<onlylove__> 你看RSA那是怎么弄出来的
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: 只需要吹水的话, 我可以给你介绍一下各种平衡树的优劣
<iMadper|RAmen> onlylove__: rsa跟他面试关系不大.
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: 如果需要实现... 那就没戏了.
<onlylove__> iMadper|RAmen: 那也是算法啊
<iMadper|RAmen> onlylove__: 我知道
<yunfan_> 艹  阿丹去哪里面试啊 iMadper|RAmen
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 需要平衡树的地方
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: rsa只是那几个参数折腾 原理并不难吧
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 不，在rsa出现之前，把rsa搞出来
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 哪里都需要平衡树啊 如今的这些主流脚本语言 哪个不都是平衡树
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: 去看一个并查集, 然后看一个字典树, 看一个b+, 看一个红黑, 看一个树装数组, 剩下的听天由命
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|RAmen: ...
<iMadper|RAmen> onlylove__: 平衡树到处都是.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|RAmen: 牛牛
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: 这几个都是常见或者特别容易实现的
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 你能列出只要的算法和数据结构不 我一个一个地找好理解的图和说明 凑个文档集看看
<yunfan_> 红黑不是都烂大街了么  额
<yunfan_> 但是实现起来好像代码也长
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 红黑是烂啊, 不过也说明用的地方多啊
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 一般不会当场让你实现红黑, 会问题红黑和avl分别适合啥场景
<onlylove__> 用的多才会烂大街吧
<QiongMangHuo> ... ...
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: 去查查, 啥时候用avl, 啥时候用红黑
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: 就算不会写, 也得会吹水啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|RAmen: 听不懂, 算了
<iMadper|RAmen> ... ...
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 烂大街是指到处都有 不是说他烂  两码事
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 昂.
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 其实我觉得红黑比avl好用. avl过于平衡
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 我觉得还是能当场写出来好 这样可以吓得主考官不敢追问别的 然后你后面胡乱吹也有效果
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 所以, 现在其实面试官考红黑几率比avl大
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 要背... 口诀编程.
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 我可以跟他说 我不喜欢c我喜欢forth 来来来 我写个forth实现给你  额
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: forth是个什么鬼... apl口诀编程
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 面试官说，不不不，我们要用C来做这个项目
<yunfan_> 写完以后就可以开始吐槽c设计了 然后成功把主考官糊住 如果胡不住 没面试成功 就可以在微博上放炮说这个公司不行云云
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 你不懂我这是提前筹划退路
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 其实kernel里早就实现了avl, rbtree, btree, adam作为内核大牛, 早就烂熟于心了.
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 那应该去看下 gps+ 这是最近最叼的
<onlylove__> iMadper|RAmen: 虽然烂熟，但是不知道那是啥tree？
<yunfan_> 是 gps+还是 jps+ 我忘记是哪个名字的
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/rbtree.txt
<ubrl> ⇪ f: text/plain
<yunfan_> 据说比A*快了上千倍
<iMadper|RAmen> QiongMangHuo: kernel doc. 你看起来比较亲切
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 有一些算法动画展示挺好的 直接就让你看明白了
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: A* 依赖启发函数的设计, 不同的启发函数效果差别很大的
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 这种偏向AI的算法, 工作不相关的话不会考
<yunfan_> 我搞不清 没研究过  总之可以考虑都会下
<yunfan_> 老实说那些hash相关的我真想弄明白那些参数为何选这个不选那个
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: magic prime number...
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: why this not that
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 都说了, 是magicnumber了, 哪儿还有为啥的
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 肯定是不work
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 选的人肯定有原因的
<yunfan_> 自从当年看了个随机数的真相以后 我整个人都不好了
<yunfan_> 从此再也不相信魔法了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 来打球吧 三缺一
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 其实随机数这个吧，如果用在网游道具获取，有脸黑的人会骂街的
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 当然我说的是真随机
<iIlL10Oo> wow不就是随机掉落吗
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: nonono，wow有加成的
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 比方说一个东西掉落概率是1/200，那么你打200个怪，按照wow的做法，应该是必定会有的
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 换句话说，你第一次打，没掉，然后后台会给你记下，然后下一次就给你1/200的加成
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 如果还没掉，你脸黑，再给加
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 因为总会有人脸黑的
<iIlL10Oo> 或者初始化的时候是一个0到200的随机数，之后每次加1,直到200
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 如果一直脸黑下去，会有人放弃游戏的，这种体验太烂
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 你如果一直1/200，你能保证你哪天脸红？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  我刚一走就三缺一了?
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 这么做只是为了保证游戏体验而已
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 嗯 没有你, iMadper|RAmen 就不打球了
<iMadper|RAmen> ... ...
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove__, 嗯
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 当然，最初的那个算法也是伪随机的……这没办法
<onlylove__> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44821
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 114DNS背后的猫腻
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 赶紧把114换掉吧，isp默认的dns挺好的
<iIlL10Oo> 偷盗是小罪啊
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 我在用cnnic的dns呢还
<QiongMangHuo> 1.2.4.8
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo, 1.2.4.8 北京市 中国互联网络信息中心SDNS服务器
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 不知道cnnic会不会推送广告
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 114也不会, 那篇文章说了一堆, 最后承认自己是瞎猜, 有病的文章
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian8 设置控制台分辨率黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471808 kvm 虚拟机，客户系统 Debian 8。 默认是古老的 640x480，加 vga=0x303 黑屏，0x305 等一样黑屏。 版本 7 没有此现象。 zz: 建客 — 2015-07-20 16:58
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 为啥现在都开始搞dns了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 母鸡啊
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 哪有真随机？ 我以前听说有用天气数据的 可是你哪里能次次都去取一次
<Freebuilder> 天气就随机了？
<yunfan_> Freebuilder: 这要看你持什么样的哲学观了
<Freebuilder> 上帝不会 zhi 色子
<Freebuilder> 掷
<hoxily> 掷骰子
<iMadper|RAmen> 骰子
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你没证据证明上帝在扔骰子，然后和我说，他不会扔
<iMadper|RAmen> hoxily: lol~ 好犀利哥早
<iMadper|RAmen> 天气当然不是随机的了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 好了，吃包辣条吧
<iMadper|RAmen> 天气是我飞面大神每天挥动的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你，赶紧造人去，在这瞎掺和啥
<iMadper|RAmen> 严格的受飞面大神的控制的
 * iMadper|RAmen RAmen!!!
<Freebuilder> 色子 shǎi zi
<Freebuilder> 一种游戏用具或赌具，用骨头、木头等制成的立体小方块，六面分刻一、二、三、四、五、六点。有的地区叫骰子（tóu·zi）。
<nyfair> 尼玛，接个电话一肚子气
<O0XX|Qiong> 投资
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕，告诉我怎么样1天20w
<O0XX|Qiong> 筛子
<hoxily> RAmen大神不在乎
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕，告诉我怎么样1天20w
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 楼下小孩好可爱
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 等变成熊孩子的时候你就想揍他一顿了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 不管男的女的，到了年龄都会变身熊孩子
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 自己搭个 nas 的话， ios 里面有什么好用的客户端推荐么
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 刚才有个傻逼创业公司，说要搞h.265。我说一年60w，它跟我还价20w，去他妈的，谁去这公司谁傻逼
<onlylove> nyfair: 人是创业公司，没钱啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 创业公司≠烧钱公司
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471808
<nyfair> onlylove: 谁会搞谁搞，反正我继续做小黄油
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Debian8 设置控制台分辨率黑屏 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<nyfair> itu-t会员费1年都1000w了
<iMadper|RAmen> BuMangHuo: vlc
<BuMangHuo> 那篇文章应该发朋友圈吧？然后配上标题“转给你的亲友吧"
<iMadper|RAmen> BuMangHuo: nas 跑plex, ios上vlc直接看
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|RAmen: 我打算在我的路由器上做服务器
<BuMangHuo> plex 跑步起来吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 惨无人道
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 路由器那种小身板
<nyfair> onlylove: 能折腾h265的至少是清北复交研究生出来搞视频的，20w 1年搞笑呢
<iMadper|RAmen> BuMangHuo: 我草...
<iMadper|RAmen> BuMangHuo: 那就只能samba了
<Freebuilder> 练功了，你们继续
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，那确实搞笑
<iMadper|RAmen> BuMangHuo: samba赛高
<nyfair> 这傻逼公司老大就是那个天天吹golang的许智伟，你们记住了
<nyfair> 叫啥七牛云存储
<BuMangHuo> 嗯，就 samba 吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 对了，牛牛，有么有合并视频的东西，从cntv拦截的视频都一段一段的
<onlylove> 七牛啊……
<nyfair> onlylove: mkvtoolnix
<onlylove> 七牛还是算了，那公司太扯
<nyfair> onlylove: wmv用asfbin，mkv mp4 avi flv用mkvtoolnix，其他用ffmpeg
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实ffmpeg所有格式都能合并，但是bug多，能不用就不用
<onlylove> 看起来好厉害的样子
<onlylove> 我倒是知道有那么个插件，不知道他怎么搞的
<onlylove> 那个xmlbar
<iMadper|RAmen> fx
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 还是牛牛厉害，快教我怎么赚钱
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 把你家老房子给我一套 我就传你心法
<onlylove> 0.0
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 当当啊，你真要这么干么
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 嗯哼
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛才开2狗半一个月啊？
<yunfan_> 啪啪啪
<yunfan_> nyfair: 七牛搞到你了？
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 到底去面啥公司啊 私信我
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我没面试啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 没人要我...
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 哼 刚才你还说100k eur/y
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我现在说80K euro/y
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: glassdoor上瞎看的
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 80k也不错 啥公司
<nyfair> yunfan_: 别黑我
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你刚才不是痛骂七牛么 我有个朋友用他们的服务 口碑还行啊
<onlylove> 都用eur数钱了
<yunfan_> 不过我乐意接受别人的黑信息
<onlylove> yunfan_: 他们的服务是行，但是他们用人的时候给的钱真大方
<yunfan_> 如果有什么黑点 务必告诉我
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你这是反话么?
<nyfair> yunfan_: 你不是知道了么
<yunfan_> nyfair: 知道什么
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实他们的价格比amazon s3都贵了吧
<yunfan_> 得跟国内的比
<onlylove> yunfan_: 反话么，他们找牛牛搞h265，才开20W/y
 * QiongMangHuo 哥真有文化
<nyfair> 话说国内连amazon s3慢是amazon的锅还是方教授的锅？
<nyfair> 我总觉得要是方教授弄得该直接连不上啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 老司机教我赚钱
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这公司将来一定兴旺发达
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 把你家老房子给我一套 我就传你心法
<onlylove> yunfan_: 老板兴旺发达，和员工有半毛钱关系
<yunfan_> 让客户省钱 压榨员工的公司 尽管不好看 但是确实能混下去
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我只说公司兴旺 也没说员工有啥好啊
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: +1
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 讨好客户肯定比讨好员工游泳.
<iMadper|RAmen> 有用
<yunfan_> 没办法 这是贵国这种丛林社会的规律 iMadper|RAmen
<nyfair> yunfan_: 度娘要搞他分分钟的是你信不信
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 是啊.
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你莫说大话
<iMadper|RAmen> yunfan_: 不讨好客户的, 早就死了.
<yunfan_> iMadper|RAmen: 我看他跟华为调性有点像
<nyfair> yunfan_: 随便上传点反动视频，然后给政府举报
<nyfair> yunfan_: 我还可以告诉你度婊不是第一次这么干了
<yunfan_> nyfair: 哪家公司不这样？ 我不是说这样就好 但是事实上大家都这么干
<yunfan_> 微信还天天抖动 额
<nyfair> yunfan_: 度婊曾经很傻逼，上传色情视频，后来发现这招不管用。于是改用反动视频
<yunfan_> tmd 封杀了网易云音乐 搞得我一些小众曲子不能分项到朋友圈装逼
<yunfan_> 这个微信太可恨了 将来如果有集体诉讼 我一定要参加
<nyfair> yunfan_: 我的想法很朴实，能折腾h265的至少是清北复交研究生出来搞视频的，20w 1年谁爱干谁干，招肯定能招到，都是打肿脸充胖子只懂皮毛的家伙
<yunfan_> nyfair: 嘿嘿 我觉得招到的几率很大 有许多青年学生技术很牛 但是对工资这块不是很了解啊  这频道里就有不少这种例子
<nyfair> yunfan_: 扯呢，最多就能找点调用ffmpeg api写点c代码的码畜
<yunfan_> nyfair: 别不信
<nyfair> yunfan_: 那我2k一月无门槛招码农怎么没人理我
<yunfan_> nyfair: 2k一个月实在是太糊弄人了  200k好歹一个月也有10k+啊 对于刚出门的学生还是有吸引力的
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你这才是真黑
<yunfan_> 除非你包吃包住包打炮  否则我看你是招不到人的
<hoxily> nyfair: 你在招啥来着？
<nyfair> hoxily: rpg maker小黄油脚本写作员，魔都市中心精品楼盘包住宿，不签劳动协议工资日结随时可走人
<nyfair> 18岁以上会打字就招
<onlylove> 你这太吓人了
<onlylove> 人搞不好以为你皮包公司
<yunfan_> nyfair: 怎么日结？ 支付宝么
<nyfair> onlylove: 那你要我怎么办，本来就不是公司也不可能去办公司
<hoxily> nyfair: 我干！
<yunfan_> onlylove: 等咱们去魔都 可以去 nyfair 那打个兼职工
<hoxily> nyfair: 我们私聊
<nyfair> 我能跟工商局说我搞这个么？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 有住宿好
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你那网络是多少的
<nyfair> yunfan_: 什么网络？
<onlylove> nyfair: 带宽多大的
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你别跟我说没网络
<onlylove> nyfair: 小水管否，有下水道否
<nyfair> yunfan_: 民用的，100mb
<yunfan_> nyfair: 魔都我记得有几个小区有对称的1G
<yunfan_> nyfair: 什么时候你去自贸区开公司 我就去混
<netsnail> 一块大磁盘专门放mkv的电影，这个block设多大合适？
<yunfan_> 64M ?
<netsnail> 那么大
<onlylove> 我是说，你研究block作甚
<yunfan_> GFS不就是那么大么
<netsnail> 文件系统呢？
<onlylove> 64K
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这个很影响性能的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 64M太大，容易浪费
<onlylove> yunfan_: 64K就好
<netsnail> 默认是4k
<yunfan_> onlylove: google的论文是这么说的  你不懂 他有些小文件是几个文件在一个block里
<yunfan_> 反过来了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我搞过hadoop，那个默认倒是64M一块
<netsnail> 那是hdfs吧，其它文件系统不会放到一个node里吧
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过个人用的机器，64K我觉得很大了
<yunfan_> netsnail: GFS 这些一脉相传啊 这原理我都一听就懂
<onlylove> yunfan_: 玩剑三的时候，为了解决卡顿问题，专门格式化过64K的硬盘
<onlylove> yunfan_: 现在想想西山居那群逗比也TM逗
<yunfan_> onlylove: 游戏厂都流行一个大文件自己折腾image
<onlylove> yunfan_: 西山居现在不行了
<yunfan_> 好像凡是介意文件系统性能的都这么干 比如数据库厂也是这样
<yunfan_> onlylove: 干我毛事 我从来也不玩他们家的 西木头才干我的事
<onlylove> yunfan_: 自己折腾fs，一个是性能，另外一个是resource加密
<onlylove> yunfan_: 个人认为，resource才是他们关心的
<onlylove> 比方说最近出的仙剑6，据说，四路泰坦都跪了
<onlylove> 这根本没考虑性能嘛
<nyfair> onlylove: 他们不招临时工试玩么
<onlylove> nyfair: 盗版啊盗版
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有，试玩什么的……
<nyfair> onlylove: 应该学腾讯，购买邀请码？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不知道怎么说，反正仙剑看来是自己把自己玩死了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看腾讯多聪明，大腿灵最初邀请码1000rmb
<onlylove> 一哥们，一大早去民政局，非要跟媳妇儿离婚。工作人员问：“离啥婚啊？这一大早的，好好过日子得了呗。 哥们说：“我昨晚回家给她讲个笑话，她没笑。” 工作人员说：“一边待着去，就因为这个？这算啥事啊，瞎扯淡，不能离。” 哥们都哭了：“她是没笑，可床底下一个男滴憋不住笑了…”
<onlylove> nyfair: 我的感觉就是，现在的游戏公司，都没测试
<hoxily> onlylove: 不都不删档内测、公测了吗？
<hoxily> onlylove: 要毛测试。
<onlylove> hoxily: 真要不删档还好了
<nyfair> onlylove: 那当然啦，测试还得雇人，让别人花钱来买测试资格多好
<onlylove> hoxily: 网游公司那些回档的还少？
<onlylove_> 吃饭去，下班
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wtm_iphone> ？233
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> Debian 没几个人用了吗？
<jiero> Freebuilder, 就是吼吼狂人
<Freebuilder> 问题没人回答啊
<jiero> 都去祝福 huntxu 了？
<Freebuilder> 什么？
<jiero> happyaron, 你不是去广州参加 huntxu 婚礼了吧？
<jiero> Freebuilder, 在这里有几个还活着
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471808
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<newbie|2> 晚上好
<newbie|2> hi
<ubrl> newbie|2:点点点.  10:27
<newbie|2> ??
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • No rule to make target 'all'，i386编译报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471819 No rule to make target 'all'，i386编译报错 准备试着发布一个scope,桌面是可以运行的,各种编译错误，各种无法发布,搞得我热情全无了....又没有什么资料. 图片见附件 概要信息: [23:39:20] ii click
<^k^>  ─> -reviewers-tools 0.32-0~503~ubuntu15.04.1 -- Configuring done -- Generating done -- Build files have been written to: …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-21
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜股神
<theJian> 編譯安裝pango，遇到一個error，Could no enable any backends
<theJian> help
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不能丢 : 两个久未见面的老朋友在街上碰到了,其中一个拄着拐杖。 "你怎么了?"另一个关切地问。 "我六个月前遇到了车祸。" "这么严重,现在还用拐杖！ " "医生认为可以丢掉了,但我的律师认为还不行。"   
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 股神早
<BuMangHuo> momo freeflying happyaron HowIsItGoing
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<Vie> ?!
<yunfan_> ^k^: 什么鬼
<Vie> 我也不知道神魔鬼
<WhatsGoingOn|RAm> chihchun: 大佬!
<Vie> 谁呢？
<Vie> 我是新人而已，前辈们好！
<yunfan_> win7怎么改路由？
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园雷事,笑的合不上嘴 : 同学上厕所之后回来摸了一下我的脸。我说:"你洗手之后怎么也不擦干埃"同学回了一句:"我没洗手氨
<Vie> http://192.168.1.1 admin:admin
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣, 你的, build-dog挂了!
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 估计我离职了
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 把我的vps给停了吧?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32103.html 可怜的兔纸 : 室友以前养兔子,冬天怕兔子冷。 把兔子抱被窝里了 第二天早上起来发现兔子直挺挺躺那里。 后来发现兔子已经死了 是被室友压死的……
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 想用自己搭
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 给个guide啊
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 谁有那玩意啊
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: ... 你连那玩艺儿都没?
<QiongMangHuo> ... ...
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 啥好东西？ cc WhatsGoingOn
<QiongMangHuo> 宝贝
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: onlylove_ : QiongMangHuo: http://zhi.hu/oi5L
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 怎么写出一本程序员风格的修真小说？ - 李昭鸿的回答 - 知乎
 * QiongMangHuo "真名实姓"既视感
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 代码之神你好
<QiongMangHuo> http://book.douban.com/subject/1772786/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 真名实姓 (豆瓣)
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 代码之神泥壕
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 算法之神你好.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 卧槽, 我想死
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 做电梯去顶楼
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昨天我十分认真的给你推荐的算法啊, 你都不看.
 * QiongMangHuo 等晚上十点半之后
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 四五个小时就搞定了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 介不是在工作么
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 树装数组之类的, 才二十行代码
<happyaron> onlylove_: 才看见你说114dns
<happyaron> onlylove_: lol
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 十点半以后你变身么
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 变娘
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 算法之神你好.
 * QiongMangHuo 报销还没发, 不开心
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 报销之神泥奏凯
<Vie> 穷忙活
<onlylove_> 我已经熟知C++的基本技能，但师傅告诫我千万不要说自己精通C++。他说，这世界上，没有人可以说，他已经精通C++，所以即算你装逼的时候，也要装得像个样子。比如，你可以说你精通java
<onlylove_> 这是对java多大的鄙视啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不知道是不是114的事情，我前几天看小说的时候，页面有个植入的iframe，反正你必须点一下，关掉弹窗才能操作下一章这样的连接，不过我懒，都是用firebug直接删掉那节点的，不过这几天没有了，不知道是因为我不用了还是网站自己撤掉了
<armarch> hi
<ubrl> armarch:点点点.  02:46
<yunfan_> onlylove_: java本来本身就没什么花招啊 花招都是衍生的
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<Ivan97> 跟java多大仇…
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 贵组最简单要求最低的岗位是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: LLQ
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<archarm> hi
<ubrl> archarm:点点点.  04:04
<archarm> 下雨了
<QiongMangHuo> archarm: 哪?
<archarm> QiongMangHuo: 河北
<archarm> 用ssh开启X11转发，然后笔记本连android上的chroot，再用emacs好卡！
<archarm> 不应该是网络的问题，不知道是anrdoid的cpu还是内存的问题
<archarm> QiongMangHuo: 4核1.3Ghz的arm cpu比intel i3如何
<QiongMangHuo> archarm: 差得远
<onlylove> archarm: 32的arm么？
<onlylove> yunfan_: js和css难学不
<archarm> QiongMangHuo: ... 我感觉以后arm很有前途，以后会出各种arm笔记本吧
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我这几天快掉xpath堆里了，印度阿三给了套英文的xpath，在中文环境完全不灵
<archarm> onlylove: mtk6582m 64位的
<archarm> onlylove: 400块钱的zte手机的
<archarm> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛对audioflinger有研究没
<QiongMangHuo> 没有
<onlylove> archarm: 你整天闲的蛋疼，学点别的呗
<archarm> 最近在手机上chroot玩，发现个好东西xserver xsdl
<archarm> onlylove: 在学freebsd
<onlylove> archarm: 果然在学厉害东西……
<archarm> onlylove: ubuntu界面还是一如既往的丑呀
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44835
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 朝鲜红星Linux嵌入隐藏标记跟踪用户
<archarm> QiongMangHuo: 为啥ubunt竟然不自带aptitude
<QiongMangHuo> archarm: 因为那是垃圾, 我装完系统就删除它
<onlylove> archarm: apt-get好用的多
<onlylove> 三胖这redstar，官方后门啊
<archarm> onlylove: 我前两天把ubuntu 14.04lt elementray os fraya pera o8 s都装了遍，ubunut最丑，elementray最四不象而且刚装完就报错，这稳定性呵呵，pear os8真心漂亮，可惜项目挂了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 也是耿直, 名字就叫redscan...
<onlylove> archarm: 你硬件的问题吧，elementray我这边还好，不过我不习惯
<onlylove> archarm: pear os你知道为啥叫pear不
<archarm> QiongMangHuo: 我用13.04编译个wine里面各种包的依赖写死了=多少而不是>=多少，是着一个包是这样还是你们整个包管理器的依赖都是这样
<onlylove> archarm: 大部分包这样好像
<onlylove> archarm: 有是的有不是的
<archarm> onlylove: 访苹果
<onlylove> archarm: 那就是了，当初苹果刚换intel硬件的时候的事情了
<onlylove> archarm: 那时候有个模拟器就叫pear
<archarm> onlylove: 大部分呀，这垃圾的包管理器还不扔呀
<onlylove> archarm: 也就是黑苹果
<onlylove> archarm: 不不不，这不怪管理器，这是包里面写的
<onlylove> archarm: 而且要求特定版本的，肯定是有黑科技，低版本没有，高版本也么有的功能
<archarm> onlylove: 那还是一样呀，该扔
<onlylove> archarm: 那你扔了就是
<archarm> onlylove: 我用吃豆人
<archarm> onlylove: chroot后，sys v init的启动服务方式依然可用，systemd就废了，呵呵
<onlylove> 这跑得快，肯定是不满足systemd的条件呗
<onlylove> 估计这货去看几天BSD以后要吐槽linux各种渣了
<onlylove> archarm: systemd有它要求的条件，你要不要搜下chroot systemd试试
<onlylove> archarm: 或者问下systemd支持chroot不
<onlylove_> http://www.hasee.com/
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<onlylove_> 船中招了
<gfxmode_> 网友送我一本1000页厚的《Perl语言编程》，O'Reilly出品。书放桌上，B格顿时提高好多
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 那书逼格不够，你要是弄本SICP什么的那才高大上
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 或者scala或者swift，要不clojure也成
<onlylove_> gfxmode: perl现在给人感觉就是没落
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu上用virt-install装虚拟机报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471831 输入virt-install后，无论后面添加什么都会这个错误。 zz: zwn8801 — 2015-07-21 15:28
<gfxmode> onlylove_: 哈哈，有空再去搞一套
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 不过，你搞了不看有啥用
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 我还是建议你不要浪费纸张，那东西太沉，搬家能累坏
<gfxmode> 务虚
<archarm> onlylove_: android手机不广让我搞的手机没信号了，还搞的每次重启mac地址随便变，
<archarm> 每次开wifi，mac地址都随笔变，唉
<onlylove_> archarm: 我原来给笔记本刷bios的时候，有一次刷坏了，就这样
<onlylove_> archarm: 后来找人重新改了bios，刷回去就用了那个地址了，原来地址没记住
<onlylove_> archarm: 不过我刷坏的是有线网卡
<archarm> onlylove_: 我现在好像搞个arm的笔记本或平板玩玩
<onlylove_> archarm: 就是mac地址变而已，功能正常，不过udev那边有点麻烦
<onlylove_> archarm: 你问问 yunfan_他那个卖不
<onlylove_> archarm: 他有个arm的chromebook
<archarm> onlylove_: 我路由器设置了mac地址过滤，所以才觉得每次变mac很麻烦还得手工改
<onlylove_> archarm: 那就想法刷回去固定下
<archarm> onlylove_: 美亚上有，200美元左右的arm chromebook可惜我不会海购
<archarm> onlylove_: 你知道android的图形服务器是什么吗？应该不是Xorg吧，也不会用framebuffer吧
<onlylove_> archarm: 不是X，是那java虚拟机搞的
<onlylove_> archarm: 你不是有信用卡么
<onlylove_> archarm: 信用卡付款就是
<onlylove_> archarm: 而且美亚部分商品可以直邮国内
<archarm> onlylove_: 嗯，就怕不在部分里面
<archarm> onlylove_: 需要海外地址
<onlylove_> archarm: 这频道里面这么多人会，你不会问下？ cc BuMangHuo iMadper` QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> 不会
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 壕莫装
<QiongMangHuo> yuning: ...
<archarm> onlylove_: 我还是搞个便宜的arm平板玩吧，国内都能买到
<onlylove_> archarm: 看你混的，都没人愿意帮你
<archarm> onlylove_: you're right
<freeflying> happyaron, 有没有介绍发行版如何工作的书
<freeflying> 幻灯片
<onlylove_> 发行版如何工作，候总要看猫猫的日常么
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> eexpress
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 传统佳节最大的好处 : 中国所有传统佳节最大的好处就是很多事可以"节后再说"……
<Freebuilder> 「节后再说」这算什么好处？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何设置xshell终端连到ubuntu上使用256色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471833 目前默认是8色的，很难看。putty我知道如何设置，但是xshell如何设置，大家有知道的么？ zz: blackcat242 — 2015-07-21 20:14
<Freebuilder> 妹的，用个 Debian 还要看 Arch 的 wiki 才能搞定问题
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是太有，the art of community算是么
<Freebuilder> 吼吼、拉屎、洗澡、睡觉，诸位晚安！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3647.html 戏票 : 一个小伙子对他的恋人说:"今晚我们会玩得很开心。我弄到了三张戏票。" 姑娘问:"为什么要三张呢?" "是给你老爸、老妈和小妹的呀！ "
<archarm> hi
<ubrl> archarm:点点点.  11:48
<archarm> is anyone here ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 您好，安装Ubuntu重启显示starting version 219 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471835 我是想用Linux的小白，买的书和网上的频都看了一些了。可是这几天我找了很多版本的Linux都没能成功安装 这个Ubuntu安装完，然后重启就显示一行starting version 219 心有不甘呐 zz: qz
<^k^>  ─> y980727 — 2015-07-21 23:55
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-22
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于 grub2 引导 ubuntu 15.04 ISO 不能安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471837 有些迷茫,原本在用fedora22 , 看到ubuntu的三方应用,心动.就打算跳过来. 因为有grub2, 我也就想用grub2引导安装. 下载iso 修改 grub.cfg 重启,进入 ubuntu liveCD 一切正常. 进去界面看到安装ubunt
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> 推测明天股市整体下行 - 我今天就把基金清仓了 - 4700 变 5300，跑掉。
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<archarm> morning
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人才难得 : 老板杰克到警察局报案:"有个流氓冒充我的推销员,在镇上赚了10万美元！这比我所有的雇员在客户身上赚到的钱还要多得多。你们一定要找到他！ " "我们会抓住他,把他关进监狱的！ " "关起来干什么?我要聘用他！ "
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 系统崩溃 求大神帮忙 谢谢！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471838 ubuntu系统崩溃 正常进入系统显示 the system is running in low-graphics mode?显示显卡有问题 试过网上所有方法 都不好使 然后想进去recovery mode修复 按shift无用 改按esc 进入发现不是gueb菜单
<onlylove> 看京东的购物评价“东西很好，看起来就像正品！包装神马的都很好。”顿时笑喷
<GODDOG> onlylove, 看起来就像正品。。。。
<onlylove> GODDOG: 是的，看起来就像正品！
<GODDOG> onlylove, 大神 问你个宗教问题
<GODDOG> onlylove, 你用vim还是emacs
<onlylove_> 掉了，你刚才有问问题没，没看到
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: <GODDOG> onlylove, 你用vim还是emacs
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 然后下一句呢，难道他用emacs?
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 没了.
<onlylove_> 哦，那不管他了
<onlylove_> 我用vim只是处理小文件，写几个shell,编码啥的别问我
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44846
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 广州美术学院图书馆前馆长承认调包大师名画
<GODDOG> onlylove_, 好的
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<GODDOG> onlylove_, 我用vim
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我用notepad
<nyfair> onlylove_: 话说win10自带的notepad打开上G的大文件已经不会挂了，vim依旧卡死
<onlylove__> nyfair: win10的notepad那么牛了？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 之前打开几个M的就卡死
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44848
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | NASA公布新地平线拍摄到的两颗冥王星小卫星照片
<onlylove__> 冥王星的卫星……
<onlylove__> http://news.163.com/15/0722/01/AV3EUDOK00014AED.html
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 女大学生参加义务支教 刚下火车被骗6500元_网易新闻中心
<onlylove__> 我不黑河南人
<onlylove__> 老师：“小明你上课就知道玩手机将来怎么办呀！”
<onlylove__> 小明：“老师你一月工资多少？”
<onlylove__> 老师：“3000。”
<onlylove__> 小明：“我家每月收租6万，你和我谈什么将来。”‍‍‍‍
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ios 上的 vlc 不支持 samba？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox5问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471839 4.x正常，重装5后，原来的xp虚拟机将ukey识别为光驱，导致中行网银无法登录。 有遇到过的朋友吗？求解。 zz: tang.zhe — 2015-07-22 12:44
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对, 用plex或者ftp
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 或者用威动播放器
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 但是这货时不时闪退
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44850
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | H5OS背后的政治动机
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: .
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 你以后也可以去搞
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 砳砳
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜股神
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 虚
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: snappy 支持java吗?
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 多吃汇仁肾宝
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 不走docker的话
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 现在没有
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: 回回股神吃猪肘
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 而且java必须放在core里面, 否则没法访问其他的东西
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: .
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: ç´ è´¨
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 那吃东坡肘子
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 别说东坡肘子了, 你的肘子我也不能吃啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 吃猪腰子 补补
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 补成猪一样的战斗力
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你肯定是猪腰子吃多了, 别问我怎么知道的.. cc WhatsGoingOn
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 猪厉害还是羊厉害?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> ooOO_OOoo: 首席!
<WhatsGoingOn> ooOO_OOoo: 求double!
<ooOO_OOoo> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 首席! 求triple!
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 锅塌里脊
<roylez> ooOO_OOoo: 回锅肉
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 红烧肉
<O0XX|Qiong> ooOO_OOoo: 首席! 求double*triple!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 土豪, 求6ble!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你这英语啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 那叫sexble
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 炸炸
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 扎扎
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 轧渣
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: snappy好玩不?
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: shenmegui
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69917555gw1eubgig59cbj20c80sgwg3.jpg
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%E5%A5%B3%E5%AD%90%E6%88%92%E8%89%B2%E5%90%A7&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&f=3&rsv_bp=0&rsv_idx=2&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&rsv_enter=1&rsv_sug3=10&rsv_sug1=7&oq=nvzijieseba&rsv_sug2=0&rsp=0&inputT=295&rsv_sug4=295
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3870318943   你看看人家觉悟多高!!!
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 植树造林可以戒淫！（转发）_女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 快去种树.
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: :感觉你说的在五行上还是有道理的，那你种完树自己的具体效果是什么？  :    回复万缘放下去west:觉得很有力量，特别是腰部，也不会去想乱七八糟的事情了，当然前提是你要相信哟
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/774cf065jw1eub8re9bd6j20b20heabt.jpg
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 看过了
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 阿拉丁是中国人？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 是的, 欧洲佬分不清那么多国家
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 中国是个伊斯兰 + 犹太人 的国家
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 神灯里面住着的是比卡丘
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 逗人的校园幽默,让你乐翻天 : 毕业生去应聘,招聘人员问:"你在学校都考过什么证吗?比如英语四级,计算机二级什么的。"学生:"考过啊,我有很多证。"招聘人员很感兴趣,就问:"都有那些证。"学生:"都是准考证。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你喝酒喝多了？
<Freebuilder> 你们喜欢在控制台用那种细细的字吗？
<Freebuilder> 本来是这种粗的 http://i3.tietuku.com/cb383f1603404931.png
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ image/png
<Freebuilder> 但是现在默认就是细细的
<Freebuilder> grub2 也是那种细的，还不知道怎么改
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 有没有谁在moto x上刷ubuntu成功的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471841 如题 zz: Edward_yb — 2015-07-22 15:26
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub2 如何换回硬件字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471843 首现，这里我不需要中文，ASCII 足矣。 我知道，下图这种比较粗的字体是硬件自带的字库。 1.png 现在的 grub 搞的确是这种细细的看不清的字体。 2.png 问题，如何让 grub2 使用那种比较粗的硬件自带的字
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 显卡驱动的事情，加载驱动以后貌似就那样了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你可以自己改分辨率和设置的样子
<onlylove> Freebuilder: grub的设置应该在/etc/default/grub里面？改完了 update-grub更新
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 具体如何设置？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么回事，安装vmware后系统残了（有图）。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471844 系统是14.04 unity，安装vmware缺失一些东西，就安装了以下内容： Code: sudo apt-get remove gtk2-engines-murrine sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine 无法加载libcanberra-gtk-module.so问题 先找l
<^k^>  ─> ibcanberra-gtk-module.so。 locate libcanberra-gtk-module.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gt …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么回事，安装vmware后系统残了（有图）。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471845 系统是14.04 unity，安装vmware缺失一些东西，就安装了以下内容： Code: sudo apt-get remove gtk2-engines-murrine sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine 无法加载libcanberra-gtk-module.so问题 先找l
<^k^>  ─> ibcanberra-gtk-module.so。 locate libcanberra-gtk-module.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gt …
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 没设置过，我都开X的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你要不把显卡驱动禁用试试
<Freebuilder> onlylove, grub
<arm-arch>  
<arm-arch> hi
<ubrl> arm-arch:点点点.  04:01
<Freebuilder> hi
<ubrl> Freebuilder:点点点.  04:04
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你试试把GRUB_TERMINAL=console那句注释去掉
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 帖子里面已经说过了
<onlylove> 说过了啊？
<onlylove> 执行update-grub没
<onlylove> 没执行不生效的
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 你觉得我会犯这种低级错误？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 不好说
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 你先完帖子吧
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 你先看完帖子吧
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 我们的那个销售, 每次见到我都问我优麒麟的事情, 然后我每次都说不知道. 今天他终于忍不住了, 问, 你不是做优麒麟的吗? 我说我从没用过这东西... 然后他问, 你不是啊荣吗...
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 什么鬼!!!!
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 我看起来像是有钱人吗?!
<TreeTop> 打理奶奶的丧事。把和尚请到家里念经，他讲了一大通，我听着大概意思是奶奶去世后，镜像传输要花七七四十九天，才能登陆阿弥陀佛服务器，之后为了build到极乐净土还要等队列，完成后就能从墓碑、佛龛、遗物随时云连接奶奶了。感觉挺正规的。
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 他先说, 你不应该是公司里最了解麒麟项目的吗? 我说我压根儿就没用过...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你看起来像很多人啊 大众脸?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我刮胡子啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: sigh...
<Freebuilder> 台式机没 UPS，我还是考虑笔记本算了
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 因为看起来穷啊
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 穷的才是阿荣
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 别闹.
<nyfair> c社叁基
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: 伪娘别闹~
<arch2> android上的那个/dev/ashmem和linux上的/dev/shm有关系没？
<nyfair> WhatsGoingOn: 你才是伪娘，你全家都是药娘
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: 老司机你连药娘都知道...
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 用过snappy没?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: O0XX|Qiong http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/79ba7be1jw1euamd7w5pjj20as04bq38.jpg
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 为啥不是先知下山... 一起黑
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6106a4f0jw1eubf6m8zpdj20f00qotbh.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 先知不能具象化, 死罪啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦...
<Freebuilder> 不知不觉又到酉时了
<Freebuilder> 练功
<arch2> QiongMangHuo: 老司机，/dev/shm是干啥用的
<QiongMangHuo> arch2: 名字说明了一切
<arch2> QiongMangHuo: share memory ?
<QiongMangHuo> arch2: 你就不能搜搜么
<arch2> QiongMangHuo: 百度了呀，感觉讲的不清楚
<arch2> 一个tmpfs
<QiongMangHuo> 哦
<arch2> 存在内存里，能吃ram和swap
<arch2> 一般是吃一半内存
 * QiongMangHuo 洗澡去
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 你觉得呢
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 女神
<Freebuilder> Devuan ,是Debian GNU/Linux发行版的一个派生版。[1][2]该发行版的发行目的是创建一个没有争议性软件systemd的发行版。[3] Debian 8 "Jessie"由于将systemd作为默认的初始化程序(init)，在开发者及用户中产生了诸多的争议。
<WhatsGoingOn> 非systemd的系统我都不想用.
<arch2> WhatsGoingOn: windows
<WhatsGoingOn> arch2: 我不用啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> arch2: 上次用windows的时候, systemd还没出来呢
<arch2> WhatsGoingOn: chroot下没法用systemd,但是还可以用sys v
<arch2> 而且我感觉不到systemd启动速度有多快，
<onlylove> arch2: 确实快
<onlylove> arch2: 你装的服务少而已
<arch2> 倒是有n次升级搞得systemd启动不了统
<arch2> onlylove: 装东西多的是服务器，服务器一般需要重启吗？
<WhatsGoingOn> arch2: 我一堆东西用systemd.
<WhatsGoingOn> arch2: 你不是重度用户而已.
<onlylove> arch2: 其实服务器还是用sysv的好像
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 价低有因 : 什么?玛丽惊叫起来,这么一本又旧又破的书,竟然要卖2美元? 是的,太太。老板回答,这是我能卖给您的最低价。 可是在布朗的店里,这样的书1美元就能买到。 有可能,太太。布朗先生是个鳏夫,他准是看上您了……
<onlylove> arch2: 因为大批在跑的，都还没更新系统
<nyfair> onlylove: systemd再快有win10快？
<onlylove> nyfair: win10能解决informatica的问题？你win10再快，informatica启动也就那速度
<nyfair> Informatica（纳斯达克代码：INFA）是全球领先的独立企业数据集成软件提供商。世界各地的组织机构依赖Informatica为其重要业务提供及时、相关和可信的数据
<onlylove> nyfair: 再说了，win10的速度，难道不是和win8一样造假？利用假休眠
<nyfair> onlylove: 快就是快，怎么实现的关我屁事
<onlylove> nyfair: 只要彻底断电，立刻原形毕露
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不信
<onlylove> nyfair: 不信拉倒
<onlylove> nyfair: win8的时候就喊启动速度秒天秒地秒宇宙
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 是的, 断电死.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44854
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国准备制定房地产税
<cx456> 现在大家在ubuntu里用qq是都是怎么用的啊
<QiongMangHuo> 注销QQ大概六年了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14318.html 打偏了 :     有一个修士爱打台球,但是球技特别差,而且总爱说:"他妈的,打偏了。"有一次一位修女对他说:"你是一个修行之人,怎么可以说这样的话呢,你就不怕上帝惩罚你吗?"这时候果然天空打了一个雷,打在修女的身上,只听空中
<^k^>  ─> 传来一个声音:"他妈的,打偏了……"
<Freebuilder> 传来一个声音:"他妈的,打偏了……"
<Freebuilder> 寻寻觅觅
<Freebuilder> 冷冷清清
<Freebuilder> 凄凄惨惨戚戚
<wlemuel> 凄凄
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oxaILuAZAAGADtSbBsIAALrKAPedFoAAYAm422.jpg 笑死我了,这个狗狗挺会享受的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 优麒麟14.04手贱卸载了python2.7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471847 我用的是XP和ubuntu的双系统。前天不小心卸载了自带的python2.7，然后桌面出错了。我就重装ubuntu14.04，可是 也不行啊，桌面还是进不去。好奇怪。都是格式化之后在装的，为啥还是会有问题？
<^k^>  ─> 求教！ zz: xianwangyue — 2015-07-22 17:54
<Freebuilder> 门可罗雀
<TreeTop> “大家好，我是昆明程序员”
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你还要不要了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 下午好啊 :) 我还想要的
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 给你邮件了 你也没回复
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 那天我给你留了我的信箱，有收到么？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我给你发了邮件了
<TreeTop> 我再查查看
<Guest91524> test
<ubrl> Guest91524:点点点.  09:39
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Guest91524> tteesstt
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 睡觉
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 最简单问题却最闹心：$PATH时，出现No such file or directory错误提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471849 为何$PATH时，一直有No such file or directory错误提示？ root@ubuntu:/usr/local/hadoop# $PATH bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such
<arm-arch> hi
<ubrl> arm-arch:点点点.  11:03
<Guest44215> 大家晚上好
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-23
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 新机证道归来，Arch UEFI安装二三事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471850 win8/Arch双系统差不多搞定了，然而过程真叫人难忘。 win8的第一次安装只花了3分钟（SSD装得快），等我弄明白启动模式搞错了并不是UEFI，然后去找一个合适的WinPE去装UEFI版本这一系列搞完的
<^k^>  ─> 时候，也就堪堪花了30分钟。 然而让我没有想到的是，Arch花了好几个小时…… 1. 安装系 …
<arm-arch> hi
<ubrl> arm-arch:点点点.  20:29
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 英国人看央视春晚 : 一英国人民看着中央电视台春节联欢晚会。 一脸震惊地对旁边的人说:"天啊,中国每年都会自己举办一次奥运会开幕式！"
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<myx999> 有玩过KVM的吗
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu支持485串口吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471851 如题 zz: nbda1121440 — 2015-07-23 10:29
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜股神
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 给推荐个无线耳机吧?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 私聊.
<O0XX|Qiong> ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 耳机啊, 可以公开说
<O0XX|Qiong> 这也私聊>..
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 几多钱?
<O0XX|Qiong> 100zuoyou
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: . 蓝牙的?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 还是要有独立发射底座的?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不用吧 , 就蓝牙那种就行
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我连手机电脑听歌
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 蓝牙耳机问 adam, 我不关注..
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: adam是蓝牙耳机大拿
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.d0SADJ&id=38264900257&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail 这个咋样
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 专柜正品TUMI/22116 单肩斜挎电脑 休闲 旅游 ipad包多层包包邮-淘宝网 pp: 300.00
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: lg 730 啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 除了是假货之外, 别的都还好
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 假的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: Tumi比新秀丽高一个档次
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这价钱能真的?
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这价钱, 买个天霸差不多
<BuMangHuo> 这货这么贵呐
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 系啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: Tumi是高端货来的... 路边20块钱的lv
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你一看就知道是假货
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 300的tumi也一样
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 样子看起来不错
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你去美亚看看原版多少钱
<BuMangHuo> 果然
<BuMangHuo> 200 多
<BuMangHuo> 这包这么高级？ 我就是淘宝瞎搜了一下，觉得这个样子还不错
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是吧.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~ Tumi啊这可是, 耐草的很
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ä¹°.
<onlylove_> 土豪们tumi都看不上了，我至今没有新秀丽
<BuMangHuo> 这货会有特价的吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有特价, 到80刀左右就是极限了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啥……
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 300没戏..
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在 200 多啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是的.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我之前的裤子原价也200刀, 我还是特价40刀买到了, 美亚自营
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<onlylove_> iMadper: 拜省钱壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 刚买完, 第二天就198刀了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 乖~
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44862
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 奥巴马当局决定不就人事局黑客攻击事件公开谴责中国
<yunfan_> onlylove_: xpath跟css有什么关系
<yunfan_> 奥黑也太胆小了 贵国早就被谴责惯了 又无所谓的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不谴责？ 意思是直接要揍人了？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不，你看下面的评论，为了证明你黑了我，我要先黑了你，这样就暴露自家实力了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 是没啥关系……不过我只是想弄明白css随机生成的id到底咋回事，如果可能，去做前端也不错
<iMadper> onlylove: 前端略坑, 还是后端好
<iMadper> onlylove: 框架太多, 前端发展太快了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 比测试强就好
<iMadper> onlylove: 我宁愿测试.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在都不知道怎么做测试了，客户的测试程序都好了，我只要改下xpath，可是xpath那叫一个混乱
<onlylove> iMadper: 你测试也得看啥测试不是，像我这种i18n的测试……
<onlylove> iMadper: 顺便吐槽下，客户的代码仅能在en环境运行，连cjk字符都不能处理
<iMadper> onlylove: 你连客户都吐槽???
<iMadper> onlylove: 人家给钱了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，不光给钱，还给了测试代码
<iMadper> onlylove: 哪个客户不傻逼? 但是人家给钱, 所以为啥你要吐槽他
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我想吐槽的是他家产品
<onlylove> iMadper: 那破烂，里面元素有一大半是随机id
<onlylove> iMadper: 想用xpath定位简直不可能
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以人家自己不做, 花钱找你做啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 花钱找你解决问题的啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 擦，他花钱找我解决的是i18n测试，不是那破烂xpath
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你就给他发邮件, 说 out of scope. 我不管这个
<onlylove> iMadper: 能这样的话早好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你不能, 因为他给你的钱其实买了你的时间
<RainFlying> 稳拿们介绍个工作吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 猫叔，求介绍工作
<RainFlying> onlylove: 别闹，我是认真的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我没闹，真的求介绍工作
<RainFlying> onlylove: 贵司前途无量你还想着换工作？
<RainFlying> 难道要去白宫做 Data Scientist 么？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 猫叔，你给一外包公司的苦逼测试说前途无量？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我们也是外包公司
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那蓉蓉那不是飞上天了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 人家本来就在天上飞。 happyaron
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44863
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | OpenSSH的bug让系统面临暴力破解攻击
<onlylove> 看来短时间内需要设置key登陆，关掉密码登陆
<onlylove> 不过无所谓了，我现在不是sa了
<iMadper> onlylove: 蓉蓉早就飞上天了啊...
<onlylove> iMadper: 按照猫叔的说法，你也在天上，别看我
<onlylove> iMadper: 安心飞
<iMadper> onlylove: 飞个毛, 前两天想会猫猫被拒绝了
<onlylove> iMadper: 有意见找猫叔 cc RainFlying
<iMadper> onlylove: 猫叔没说我啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 猫叔啊，你最近有看swift没啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我看了
<iMadper> onlylove: 刚看完
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.zhihu.com/question/22233025#answer-7245247
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  为什么在媒体口中的情史很花的 Taylor Swift 总是能找到新男友？ - 明星 - 知乎
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是这个，是水果的那个
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦... 没mac机, 看不了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 黑果子
<iMadper> onlylove: 果子难用
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看猫叔在坚持用黑果子的样子，不知道啥时候就买正版果子了
<iMadper> onlylove: 果子便宜的很, 其实比win本不贵的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不买只是因为不好用.
<onlylove> iMadper: 敢和大神船比么
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以啊. 为啥不行
<iMadper> onlylove: 就拿rmbp15比吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 神船的i7+ssd不到6K
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说个神船差不多重量/配置的
<iMadper> onlylove: 具体型号列出来, 我查查配置/屏幕/重量去
<onlylove> iMadper: 算了，你拿retina欺负人
<iMadper> onlylove: retina就是个高分屏而已啊, 超级本都是了
<onlylove> iMadper: 分辨率在哪摆着呢，船最高1080P的样子
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就是了, 船的硬件低, 便宜是自然的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 同配置同重量, 果子就算贵也贵不了多少, 事实上还比一些型号便宜. 果子最大问题就是系统难用
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我觉得果子当初换intel纯粹是闲的没事做
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为ppc发热太高
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过现在果子硬件缩水太严重. wifi chip/ ssd都用垃圾款
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以才有6K的MBA
<iMadper> onlylove: mba是个垃圾. 搞不懂为啥有人买... 又重又大性能又差.
<onlylove> iMadper: 分辨率还烂
<BuMangHuo> 这一屏在说啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 对, 屏幕也烂
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 说那啥RMBP
<BuMangHuo> 不对 ，好像是两屏
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道, 我作为果黑, 来这里黑一下苹果.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 从swift扯过去的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你丫屏真小，还是你开的窗口
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我到现在才一屏
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 宫保鸡丁这种油里面煮出来的菜，脂肪太多吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你要正确理解脂肪的含义
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 但是吃点儿很好啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 真正健身是, 水煮鸡胸肉 + 水煮西兰花, 顿顿吃这个
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 便宜 + 健康.
<onlylove> iMadper: 吃久了不腻味啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啥
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 吃久了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 一顿就吃不下去了.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 顿顿吃啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: iMadper 说的那个组合，你吃半顿都下不去
<iMadper> onlylove: 还有机会吃久了?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你还吃久。。。。
<onlylove> 擦，没看见，不加盐……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 水煮西兰花没准能吃几顿，鸡胸肉不好说
<BuMangHuo> 西兰花干嘛爱的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那我还是麻辣烫得了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 好.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 西兰花提供各种维生素 + 膳食纤维
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: onlylove: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=7YtA4Y2FWzNpcgwxvuoOieOcqKMnP2cjVZLmG5LkXGyCPsunP-DZTv6yqPJ23_st__HGubblj29S9YbKIUbS1a
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 专业健美员的白水煮鸡胸肉是怎么做的？_百度知道
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: onlylove: 水煮鸡肉有个弱化版本, 叫做, 白切鸡/白斩鸡, 一下子就变成我最喜欢的美食了, 哇卡卡
<BuMangHuo> 。。
 * QiongMangHuo 饿
<BuMangHuo> 今天一定要做点有氧了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 什么时候来拿大红袍?
<BuMangHuo> 体重这是要抬头啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 看 iMadper 老板啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 关我啥事...
 * iMadper 伐开心
<BuMangHuo> s/iMadper/iMadper 的
<iMadper> 哦...
 * iMadper 自作多情 +1
<BuMangHuo> lol
 * QiongMangHuo 饿
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11201.html 失败也是成就 :     爱迪生试制白炽灯泡,失败了１２００次．一个商人讽刺他是个毫无成就 的人．爱迪生哈哈大笑:＂我已经有很大的成就,证明了１２００种材料不适 合做灯丝．＂
<iMadper> 这笑话真无聊
<iMadper> 取消这个功能吧.
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 你有今年的大红袍啊？
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 好几年的破烂儿了估计
<BuMangHuo> ........
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 算了, 不给你, 别人送我的 我还是喝了算了
<BuMangHuo> ......
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 哦。今年武夷山采茶期下雨太多。普遍都不好。达到去年品质的，不知有多贵。
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 你要成仙了...
<BuMangHuo> 路由器上做 samba 太美了 cc iMadper
<BuMangHuo> 现在就缺个大容量的 u 盘了
<BuMangHuo> 那个 pny 都说换了主控不靠谱了
<onlylove_> kandu: 你要成仙了...
<onlylove_> kandu: 拜成仙大师
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那啥，你直接喝立顿就好，找当当要茶叶作甚
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 薅当当啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 喝过当当的茶以后，估计便宜的你都不想喝了，那以后你每年要花多钱买茶叶
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 薅当当是有代价的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 好吧，今天妹子买了三罐茶叶放在我旁边了
 * nyfair 基佬们好
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 当然，太烂的茶叶也不建议你喝
<onlylove_> nyfair: 腐女好
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你不知道典故啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 啥典故
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我要和的是茶里的咖啡因啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 目的是 high， 不是品茶
<nyfair> onlylove_: 为淫民服务
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 来个三温暖
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你要是就要那东西，立顿保证你high到天上去，连带你的舌头和内脏
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: http://upload.xwh.cn/2015/0723/1437611968394.jpg
<BuMangHuo> 这是啥
<BuMangHuo> 会所的后门？
<nyfair> 那个傻逼会所搞营销来cos斯巴达300基佬，然后被片警以闹事为由反杀了
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<RainFlying> iMadper: 猫猫是谁？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 很久之前看了一点 Swift。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 不知...
<RainFlying> onlylove: iMadper: 我已经换 MacBook Pro Retina 2015 了。一坨屎。 显示效果比我那渣华硕还渣。
<onlylove> 0.0
<RainFlying> BuMangHuo: 我就在一个 ￥49 的路由器上搞 Samba 看电影的， 1080P 没啥问题。但是如果 Xcode 把项目文件放上去的话，Xcode 里的反映就奇慢无比。
<onlylove> 49软的路由……32M内存么
<jusss> fvwm的标题栏怎么改图标呀还有加功能？
<BuMangHuo> RainFlying: 啥啥啥
<BuMangHuo> RainFlying: 49 的路由器？来推荐推荐
<BuMangHuo> 我的这个发热好大
<onlylove> RainFlying: BuMangHuo的貌似是wndr4300
<RainFlying> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wf78mipkfey9pei/Screenshot%202015-07-23%2013.13.59.png?dl=0
<ubrl> RainFlying: ⇪ Dropbox - Screenshot 2015-07-23 13.13.59.png
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: R帅
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你要咖啡因的话 最简单就是红牛
<jusss> 翻墙出去搜东西，然后链接在国内再返回来，ironic
<onlylove> jusss: 度娘盘？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，是网页
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.cansine.com/ymnewsshow/6079.html   这个真便宜, 我都能去
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 拉脱维亚移民_移民咨询-凯胜移民
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 资额为5万拉特（约合7.5万欧元或65万元人民币）。一人申请，配偶和18岁以下子女可以同时获得居留证。
<RainFlying> 卧槽，这么贵。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不是欧盟吧
<RainFlying> 我现在连 6.5 万都拿不出来。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 申根国啊
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 你都要移民了, 装!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 2004年5月1日，拉脱维亚正式加入欧盟。2004年3月29日成为北大西洋公约组织的会员国，2007年12月21日成为申根公约会员国。2014年1月1日，拉脱维亚正式成为欧元区第18个成员国。
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 扯！淡！ 钱都没有移个毛民。
<BuMangHuo> RainFlying: 啥，这货你说 ￥49？
<RainFlying> BuMangHuo: 不是 RT-N14，只是刷了 RT-N14 的 ROM 而已。
<BuMangHuo> RainFlying: 那是啥型号，支持 5g 不
<RainFlying> BuMangHuo： 如意云一代，不支持。
<RainFlying> BuMangHuo: 我猜你可以试试 Lenovo Y1/ Y1S
<jyfn91> does anyone speak English?
<iMadper> jyfn91: ??
<jyfn91> I have kylin running on a laptop, and I want to try to install an app that works with the touchscreen interface
<iMadper> jyfn91: happyaron is the developer of ubuntu-kylin.  Ping him.
<jyfn91> alright, thanks
<nyfair> does anyone speak Shanghainese?
<jyfn91> Isn't the main language of China Beijing's dialect of Mandarin
<QiongMangHuo> jyfn91: yes, she/he is joking, just ignore
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那些不是css随机生成的 你那些页面肯定是某些java系或者受java影响的框架生成的  所以每个element都带个随机id 你可以看看google的gwt
<jyfn91> Does anyone know about COS? I kind of want to test it out.
<yunfan_> 靠 怎么有人冒充老子
 * yunfan_ 贼子敢尔
<jusss> jyfn91: COS is short for COSPLAY ?
<jyfn91> China Operating System
<jyfn91> china-cos.com
<jusss> that's definitely cosplay
<jyfn91> lol
<jyfn91> I guess
<jyfn91> it's way tempting to me for some reason
<jusss> it must be
<jyfn91> the idea of running on China's own state operating system
<jyfn91> that's like the other side of the rainbow
<jyfn91> all the world is used to rigth now are the privately owned OS's
<jyfn91> Windows, Mac OSX
<jyfn91> Android is kind of new, but something less on the side of just pure money
<jyfn91> more into technology itself
<jyfn91> to me, it's more freeing that way
<jyfn91> imagine tech that isn't dependent on just the huge companies
<jyfn91> it's like their products own you, not vice versa
<jyfn91> I feel like its backwards
<QiongMangHuo> jyfn91: why are you interested in COS, we Chinese living in China don't care about it even...
<jyfn91> That's the issue, I'm born in the States, and I see that people are sort of beliving in a lot of nothing it seems.
<jyfn91> They don't really believe in a future, so there's no reason to care about such issues.
<jyfn91> Being blind to the truth doesn't make it disappear.
<jyfn91> If foreign companies are in control of China's ability to perform in the technology sphere, there's really no way they can get around to being on the world stage.
<jyfn91> People just generally assume Chinese don't care, and only want cheap products.
<jyfn91> There's literally no point in thinking about critical issues these days.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 腿与蛋 : 农场中一只猪与一只母鸡在谈慈善。猪说:"我很想有一个方法 能帮助那些没有饭吃的穷人。"鸡说:"我们来合作,可以做一个火腿蛋来给他们吃。"猪摇头说:"你说得倒容易。你只是贡献一个副 产品,而我却要不见了一条腿。"
<yunfan_> jyfn91: only those goverments which treat its people as takable assets would worry about people lost its control by using foreighn company's products
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 U启安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471854 本人的笔记本原先安装过win7+ubuntu 双系统 后来重新换成win7单系统，现在制作了ubuntu14.04的U盘启动盘 启动优先也换成了usb 但是就是没有反应 直接加载win7启动画面 U启 放到没有安装过其他系统的台式
<^k^>  ─> 机上就可以成功启动。不知道什么原因？求大神解答 zz: d890503 — 2015-07-23 14:03
<iMadper> 又谈政治... 无聊.
<jyfn91> China seems to not be able to go very far, imo.
<jyfn91> Everyone judges it way harshly.
<jyfn91> They aren't able to place their faith in the country's products, or its people.
<jyfn91> They just are all too willing to look the other way.
<jyfn91> Sort of like watching a slow motion car accident, it can't be stopped or avoided.
<iMadper> 天天说, 烦不烦, 要不就移民, 要么就起义, 要么就吃饭睡觉上班下班.
<jyfn91> Everyone just cringes at the thought of Chinese consumerism.
<onlylove> 说好的COS呢，怎么又扯这边了
<yunfan_> iMadper: 又没叫你谈 嗯哼
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我也没跟你谈啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对了, 之前firefox是不是不支持中建粘贴?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 介个不算政治吧
<yunfan_> iMadper: 但你的受众涵盖了我 我也是不移民 不起义 却要来这里bb的人群
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有问题, 不是不支持
<BuMangHuo> 打起来打起来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥问题?
<yunfan_> 但其实我也不是不移民 是没有钱移民 额
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 感觉像我朝某些替朝鲜操心的人
<BuMangHuo> 围观从不嫌事儿大
<onlylove> jyfn91: we don't care about cos ,one reason is that it's a hoax
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我刚看到图瓦卢的中文wiki说2001年他的政府宣布将把岛民都迁移出去 然后新西兰决定每年接受一定数量的移民
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有时候复制不到中键剪贴板, 有时候不能从中键剪贴板shift-insert
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 诡异
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我这里完全没问题... 刚试过...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 嗯, 难民嘛
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不知道将来人都撤退了 图瓦卢那些岛礁是不是可以去占领
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 草, 当我没说.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 刚行之后又tm不行了
<jyfn91> its a hoax?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好像要取决于你普通剪贴板里有没有东西 东西从哪来的
<jyfn91> I don't know, I sort of lost my faith in "Made in America"
<jyfn91> as a U.S. citizen, I'm not certain of anything
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这些太平洋岛国都很有壳的潜力
<jyfn91> the other side of the world seems to live on a different planet
<yunfan_> 就跟借壳上市一样 我觉得大型科技公司可以考虑买个太平洋岛国作为国家实体运营
<jyfn91> there's apparently no connection between the different sides of the world
<iMadper> yunfan_: 移民吧, 70w人民币就拿欧盟永居了, 随便工作.
<yunfan_> 然后总部迁往这个壳国家
<QiongMangHuo> yes, typical american, LOL
<AmyChan> Lol
<onlylove> jyfn91: cos is another deeply customed android,just like miui
<iMadper> yunfan_: 附带配偶 + 子女
<yunfan_> iMadper: 瞎扯吧 你说的是希腊否
<jyfn91> don't you think that there is a demand for innovation somewhere?
<iMadper> yunfan_: 毛希腊
<iMadper> yunfan_: 希腊现在能去?
<yunfan_> jyfn91: what invocation?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 拉脱维亚?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<yunfan_> iMadper: 那你说的是哪个国家 70万？
<jyfn91> some sort of realistic market for the technology
<jyfn91> windows 10 is coming out, and everyone just sort of thinks nothing of it
<onlylove> cos 创新，笑翻了
<jyfn91> why the apathy?
<yunfan_> i dont care about win 10 or other software tech
<onlylove> jyfn91: we still using windows xp now
<yunfan_> i care more about bio tech
<jyfn91> oh, that's interesting
<jyfn91> I don't really think that China's pace is backwards
<jyfn91> I just think that we don't want to listen to each other
<jyfn91> like we can all live in caves, and never come out
<jyfn91> XP or not, no big deal
<jyfn91> I think I'm just complaining about what to do with money
<jyfn91> haha
<jyfn91> maybe I should try to buy a fast car
<yunfan_> like tesla?
<jyfn91> then I'll be happy
<jyfn91> or a Prius?
<jyfn91> those are cool
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那东西，为何不提雷文顿
<yunfan_> iMadper: 你倒是说啊 歹佬 我等着你指点明路呢
<jyfn91> Japan has the best automobiles I think
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 感觉是 最便宜的了. 还算靠谱.
<jyfn91> for fuel efficiency, they're the future I reckon
<iMadper> yunfan_: 拉脱维亚
<yunfan_> who care? i am not interesting of cars
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 移民监
<yunfan_> iMadper: 就只有钱这一个条件么 坑爹
<iMadper> yunfan_: 欧盟 + 申根国 + 欧元区 = 70w
<yunfan_> 许多欧洲国家有语言要求的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 还是得解决工作才行
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 首次不用
<yunfan_> 没有要求的像希腊葡萄牙已经差不多变成失败国家了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你开公司就行了啊
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 简单, 开个外包公司
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 有吧 德国瑞典的我都看过的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 都是转PR的时候才要
<yunfan_> 开公司的也有雇佣当地公民人数的要求 按照欧洲的劳动法律 我看开销比70w还大 cc QiongMangHuo  iMadper
<iMadper> yunfan_: 没.
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 没那些事儿, 我说的拉脱维亚就是你能活下来就行
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你搜下就知道了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 本来就是要pr么 你光是永久居留 还是贵国公民 要小心翼翼
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 可惜南太平洋没这么好的政策 我现在就想找个岛住
<onlylove> iMadper: 高通820的U咋样，还和810那样坑队友不
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道啊...
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你可以去南沙什么的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你要想在那生活, 语言本来也是躲不开的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: PR就是永久居留的意思
<yunfan_> 在拉脱维亚境内银行等信贷机构存款不少于20万拉特（约28.6万欧元），存款期限不低于5年，且在该存款期内不得转移或取出存款。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不过, 必须放弃中国国籍才能入拉, 不好.
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我知道是永久居留 我就是说永久居留靠不住 因为你国籍还是prc呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这个我不介意
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我想双拿
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 是的, 出了欧盟签证也不方便
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 本来中国也不支持双重国籍, 你双拿哪个都是一样走漏洞的
<yunfan_> 存个五年定期 这只是买个5年拘留而已
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: pr没语言要求, 没居住要求, 入籍要求略多.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对啊. 走漏洞啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: PR有
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我根本不要双拿  要有路子就移民
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 所以哪个国家都一样
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: PR没.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我搜的有...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: pr没要求, 拉
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦???
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 移民了你再申请中华民国国籍嘛 到时候既双拿 又可以以台胞身份回国方便得很
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.worldwayhk.com/latvia/71.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 拉脱维亚入籍政策_世贸通移民
<QiongMangHuo> 在拉脱维亚政府区域范围内，购买一套或多套房产，全额在政府规定的下限以上，投资者一次性支付购房款，便可申请得到5年居留权，若5年中居住满4年，并且单次离境时间不超过6个月，并通过拉脱维亚简单的语言测试，投资人即可申请获得永久居留权。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 中华民国也不支持双重国籍
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ^^
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不用买 存5年定期 30万欧元也可以 到时候还可以取出
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: HK 97之后也不支持
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 中华民国是支持的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 支持毛
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 除非最近修改了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 毛 中华民国因为跟华侨的关系 一直就支持双重国籍
<AmyChan> 香港支持雙國
<onlylove> 也不知道索尼下代机器啥样，z3+被810坑了啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我旁边的contractor都是mac, 我还用的五年老hp, 穷死...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 哦 我错了 支持
<QiongMangHuo> AmyChan: HK 97之后就不行了吧
<QiongMangHuo> AmyChan: 承认老的 不承认新的
<yunfan_> 　　二、拉脱维亚投资移民条件
<yunfan_> 　　1、在首都里加和其他主要城市，购买房产所需金额不低于10万拉特（大约14.3万欧元，140万元人民币）
<yunfan_> 　　2、在主要城市以外的地方，购买房产所需金额不低于5万拉特（大约7.15万欧元，70万元人民币）
<yunfan_> 　　3、拉脱维亚银行存5年定期存款30万欧元或者40万美元。
<AmyChan> 一直支持
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 哼哼 我一直研究主要华人国家的国籍漏洞呢
<AmyChan> 一國兩制喔
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 走定期存款这个代价最低 你存5年就拘留5年 然后拘留5年就可以申请入籍
<QiongMangHuo> AmyChan: o 那还是中华民国的国籍好拿一些, 只要你没大陆国籍, 且有外国永居就行
<yunfan_> 然后钱就取出了
<yunfan_> 所以如果对岸不老是说自己是台湾 其实很容易争取人心的
<yunfan_> 不过选票国家 没办法
<yunfan_> 国民党要是学土共撑到现在 可能在海外迎面大增
<yunfan_> 赢面
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 对岸国籍对我有好处 对岸跟许多南太平洋国家是邦交国 呵呵  可以持护照去玩
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: ...
<iMadper> yunfan_: 现在弄个签证也可以去玩. 弄签证比你入籍容易多了
<yunfan_> 图瓦卢主权财富基金总共才4亿美元  要是google出手 花个20亿把这国家的壳买下来就好了
<yunfan_> iMadper: 不知道怎么弄 既然不是邦交国 护照怎么用
<yunfan_> 然后把图瓦卢法律改造得跟英属维尔京群岛那样
<yunfan_> 再学土共扩岛
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 现在看唯一不好的就是移民监
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 如果我司给remote的话倒还可以
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给remote我也去.
<yunfan_> 基里巴斯也很有潜力 当年美日在岛上屯兵超过1万
<yunfan_> 可见搞扩岛问题不大
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 去当地找工作就是了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那边消费水平不高吧?
<iMadper> yunfan_: 不好找吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 移民是为了更好的生活, 穷困潦倒的话去个屁
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 或者你现在就找个remote的工作 找到以后做个几年有经验了再申请拉脱维亚的居留 人过去就在那做
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 看我上句
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 更好的生活并不是只有更多的钱才能带给你
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 人均GDP  16340美元 真不低啊...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 但是没钱万万不行
<yunfan_> 对我来说 去美帝做个农场工人都不错啊  至少我可以慢慢赚钱买自己的永久土地了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 适当降低收入也不是不行
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 总之就是有工作能生活
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 2014年中国的人均GDP约为7485美元   是人家的一半都不到... 搞毛
<yunfan_> iMadper: 这个不能看人均
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 人均... 人均...
<AmyChan> QiongMangHuo:自在就可以了
<yunfan_> iMadper: 中国什么数据一人均都完蛋
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我知啊
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我知
<yunfan_> 连中国都能人均7k多 想来那边也不难
<yunfan_> 最好要看 失业率 福利政策 国民是不是排外
<yunfan_> 移民政策好的国家 有的地方国民是会排外的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 说的好像不好就不排外了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这世界上最顽强的种族，一个中国人，另外一个应该是黑人
<iMadper> onlylove: 犹太呢?
<onlylove> iMadper: 犹太和黑人不能比
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我建议把浙江人和其他省的人分开.
<onlylove> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> onlylove: 其他省的人不如浙江的大佬们顽强
<onlylove> iMadper: 犹太或许可以和吉普赛比下？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不懂吉普赛...
<onlylove> iMadper: 那样东三省更应该分开
<yunfan_> iMadper: 我赞成你的 不过希望把我们划入浙江
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不好的你根本没机会去 所以不用关心啊  比如西撒哈拉排外也好 不排外也好 干你鸟事
<onlylove> 茨冈人一说在不同的地域有不同的叫法，英国人称他们为吉卜赛人，法国人称他们为波希米亚人，西班牙人称他们为弗拉明戈人，俄罗斯人称他们为茨冈人，阿尔巴尼亚人称他们为埃弗吉特人，希腊人称他们为阿金加诺人，伊朗人称他们为罗里人，斯里兰卡人称他们为艾昆塔卡人……而吉卜赛人则自称为多姆人（Rom），在吉卜赛人的语言中，“å¤
<onlylove> šå§†â€çš„原意是“人”。
<AmyChan> QiongMangHuo:如果有外藉但香港身份，中共軍查戶籍會查到嗎
<QiongMangHuo> AmyChan: 知道但是不管啊
<AmyChan>  QiongMangHuo 確定査到外藉？
<yunfan_> AmyChan: 香港身份查你干嘛
<QiongMangHuo> AmyChan: 母鸡啊, 知道也不管, 也不认
<AmyChan> 報軍
<QiongMangHuo> AmyChan: 应该查不到, 别国没有义务告诉中国政府自己的国民信息
<yunfan_> 香港不是许多人有加拿大国籍嘛 97前移的那种
<yunfan_> 上次看一个新闻说 英国曾经打算97以后把香港人都整体搬迁到北爱尔兰去
<yunfan_> 国家不愧是老牌殖民帝国 手腕真高明
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 壕 你来啦
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你最近研究这么多 难道是恶意做空赚够了 捉急出去？
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 股神好
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我又没研究, 今天是 iMadper 说起拉脱维亚 我才去Google的
<yunfan_> 我有个同学上半年赚了180k 结果最近股灾又吐了出来
<yunfan_> 一来一去 就是抽水的赚钱了
<yunfan_> https://www.wfh.io/jobs/  我英语不行 不过你可以 QiongMangHuo 你可以在这里找份工作 都是work from home的
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ Listing Remote Jobs | WFH.io
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你也看看 搞不好有运维的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 现在要sa的都是大公司，小公司根本不要，估计没什么希望
<yunfan_> onlylove: 有 我刚才就看到 几个job跟你性质差不多
<yunfan_> 有个澳洲的 UTC+10 时差不大 适合咱们做
<yunfan_> 而且白奥人工成本高 他们也划得来
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我倒是觉得，dev的话remote没问题，sa比较适合在机房附近
<onlylove> 还真有remote system administration
<iMadper> onlylove: 有的是
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这个网站就是专门给远程办公的人群建的 他们既然愿意来这里发招人的 肯定可以要你不需要去机房的 再说许多欧美公司都用cloud了嘛
<yunfan_> https://www.wfh.io/categories/2-system-administration/jobs   onlylove
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ Listing Remote System Administration Jobs | WFH.io
<onlylove> 要是UTC+10到是不错
<onlylove> 不过想想又要练习English，这事就头大，我还是比较习惯written
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那可以找个QA的 我看许多QA的就跟外包差不多 有个工作就是要求你要经常帮他们更新文档
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我感觉可以先做低级的来熟悉跟老外打交道以及英文
<yunfan_> 慢慢再找别的
<yunfan_> https://www.wfh.io/jobs/1676-back-end-web-developer-doist-todoist  这个工作貌似适合我  他们的数据量才百万 我现公司都千万了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Remote Software Development Job | Back-End Web Developer @ Doist/Todoist | WFH.io
<onlylove> 你要不要吓坏他们啊，主要是硬件环境呢
<onlylove> 万一人的服务器就你们的十分之一，那和你们一样的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我司服务也只有10台  如果是我们十分之一不可能  而且我看他们团队跟我司差不多
<yunfan_> 居然有台湾人两名
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求救：进入桌面循环登陆怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471856 到输入密码的界面，输入后回车，又回到登陆界面，还是让输入密码，进不去桌面了。这个怎么办？百度了一下，说是神马删除.Xauthority，可是根本不好使 zz: blackcat242 — 2015-07-23 15:28
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕，你居然帮鬼佬诳我
<nyfair> stop troll the channel
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我和谁都谈笑风生, 这是我做为一个长者的人生经验
<onlylove> 去这些地方上班，得自备梯子
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那他们都叫我牛牛，会不会给人一种钦定的感觉啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我定的
<onlylove> nyfair: 当当怎么诳你了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<iMadper> onlylove: 我司都得自备梯子.
<iMadper> onlylove: 自备梯子很正常啊
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 长者？我没看出啊，小正太
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 诶!
<nyfair> iMadper: 有没有日本梯子
<onlylove> iMadper: 我在TI和vmware都有公司梯子
<iMadper> nyfair: 去买DTI啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是remote嘛 当然要有梯子了 你买个香港的aws就是了
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机，vmware虚拟机甲天下乎？
<iMadper> nyfair: 59.157.4.42 你自己ping一下试试看延迟.
<yunfan_> 是 亲定的 额
<nyfair> iMadper: 公司ping没用啊，至少要我回家后
<onlylove> nyfair: 甲天下，不服来战 百万esxi机房候着你
<yunfan_> onlylove: 结果你还老掉线
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我在vmware不掉啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩.
<yunfan_> onlylove: 最近呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 现在在pactera啊
<nyfair> yunfan_: 盲生，你发现了哗点
<yunfan_> onlylove: 嗯哼
<onlylove> yunfan_: vmware那是去年7月以前的事情
<nyfair> iMadper: 你怎么改行卖vpn了
<yunfan_> nyfair: 这有什么 只要是pinyin-based的 我都能迅速发现吐槽点
<onlylove> yunfan_: vmware发现contractor太多了，就开始裁
<iMadper> nyfair: 我不卖啊, 我只是用户.
<yunfan_> 这是多年腾讯经验
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我在vmware，是l5e刚来这频道那阵子
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那小丫头都消失多久了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 当时你可把她吓得不轻
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我想问下 vmware能模拟比较现代的cpu不 我前几天给我哥哥装个vbox 模拟的那个p3很卡 额
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我哪里有吓她啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: vbox……p3……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 她只不过是对程序员好奇来看看而已 过不了多久也会自行消失的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 没理由啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: 默认就是p3啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 该不是显卡驱动的事情吧
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以我想问问vmware 这可有性能高一点的 我哥哥就是想装几个虚拟机 玩他的网页传奇 挂机
<yunfan_> onlylove: 他那个只是需要2d而已
<iMadper> yunfan_: 2d性能也很差
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你逗我，网页传奇，你可知道flash？
<yunfan_> 要是windows也有类似docker这种东西就好了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 恩 flash
<iMadper> yunfan_: 整个图形栈都很差
<nyfair> yunfan_: vmware玩xp的上古小黄油还挺流畅的
<onlylove> yunfan_: flash是cpu大户
<yunfan_> iMadper: 那总有相对强弱 这几家哪个强点 ?
<nyfair> yunfan_: 比如biko3
<onlylove> yunfan_: 可能vbox好点
<yunfan_> nyfair: 反正我记得星际玩起来问题不大
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不是吧？？
<iMadper> yunfan_: 试试... vpc?
<yunfan_> 其实有个 gpu through技术 就是支持的显卡太他妈贵了 !!!
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过我记得vmware可以直接读硬件显卡来着
<yunfan_> 要几十万的显卡才支持 真尼玛坑爹
<yunfan_> onlylove: 真假 ？
<nyfair> onlylove: 也没多厉害，跑个洛奇英雄传只能开最低特效，依然卡
<yunfan_> iMadper: vpc会好点 ？
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我猜的.
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你去ubuntu论坛找找看，我记得好像是有那么回事，
<nyfair> 不用虚拟机，哪怕在wine里面全开最高也没啥问题
<yunfan_> nyfair: 我哥他只要开两个应用 一个是网页传奇 是flash 2d的 一个是按键精灵 运行他跑的挂机脚本
<iMadper> yunfan_: pci的pass through这么贵?
<nyfair> yunfan_: 多开不就行了
<yunfan_> iMadper: 恩 上次我找到个人的文章专门分析这个 他全家都用一个超级主机 又想游戏 所以专门研究了下
<yunfan_> nyfair: 多开获取不到focus 我在打算要不要给他上 selenium+xvfb来多开
<yunfan_> 不过真要这么干 代码量都变成我的了 麻烦
<yunfan_> iMadper: 貌似 nvdia 打算把pci pass through 支持扩展到中低端显卡上就跟当年cuda那样
<onlylove> yunfan_: 要在esxi上貌似
<yunfan_> 其实我搞不懂的是 现在显卡都是流失处理器集群了  为何不能轻松分成几个虚拟显卡
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我一直以为pci pass through只需要软件就能搞定.
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你要不要试试最新的vbox5，不过我估计vmware现在要好点，毕竟oracle收购的东西，没几个不半死的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我给他装的就是vbox5
<onlylove> yunfan_: 看看openoffice和mysql
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，那你试试vmware11吧……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 挫 如果可以直接在显卡层面划分虚拟显卡多好  比如把一个4000sp的划分成4个1000sp的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 貌似最新的amd可以？忘了，前几天还真看到过这么条新闻
<yunfan_> onlylove: 去找下是哪款
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你说的那个PIII，应该是主板芯片……
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我想起来了……
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你要是虚拟机里面看CPU，应该和物理机一样的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 处理器也是啊 他开个chrome或者360 显示cpu占了90%
<onlylove> yunfan_: 应该是卡皇级别的……
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不会吧，那么挫？物理机啥档次的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 开了几个虚拟机
<onlylove> 那主板虚拟化打开没，别和你那机器似的，打雷给重置了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 物理机是 apu k10 就开一个虚拟机 主机上也没什么软件
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这个有可能 主板默认搞不好没开 就跟我这主机差不多
<onlylove> 靠……没理由！
<onlylove> 我这边一个core2 e8400的U，vmware双开win7，每个虚拟机里面跑一个eclipse加一个chrome，一点问题也没
<onlylove> 除非AMD那U挫的可以
<yunfan_> vt-d居然也是直通 那我主机也是可以的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那个apu是去年当红的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你主机是 linux or win?
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不管怎么说，那虚拟机
<onlylove> yunfan_: win7
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过俩机器一开，内存就90%了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那虚拟机肯定有问题就是了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我现在写java也用visual studio了
<onlylove> nyfair: vs那么牛了？
<nyfair> onlylove: vs2015超级棒
<nyfair> onlylove: 而且免费
<onlylove> 又到了写周报的时间了
<onlylove> 里面写吹水一周
<nyfair> visual studio 2015 community
<yunfan_> onlylove: 今天不是才周四 ？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我们每周四写
<onlylove> yunfan_: 因为阿三明天要开会
<onlylove> yunfan_: 所以要提前一天
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛啊，你教我java吧……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那周五岂不成了例休了?
<yunfan_> 我也想学java  nyfair
<onlylove> yunfan_: 周五啊，继续干活，不过归下周
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我就是说周五的活又不写不进周报 大家肯定就是例行休息了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 老大，有工作进度赶着呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 就算你周五玩了，那下周一到周四也要忙啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 少来，都用eclipse还用人教java?
<onlylove> nyfair: 对面的代码是在eclipse里面跑的，我不用不行啊
<yunfan_> 我是真不会java 打算入jvm这蹚浑水了
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且对面连版本都指定了
<onlylove> nyfair: 必须32位的开普勒
<onlylove> nyfair: 64的都不行
<onlylove> nyfair: 我就纳闷，对面规定的这么严实，却不肯给个好用的代码
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/005Jtce0jw1eubrx3c4olj30hs0hstbx.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ^
<onlylove> windows就这点不好，开机时间长了要重启
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 九积分怎么用? 新户刷一笔99就有一次九积分权益了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不需要吧 我记得以前那游戏公司 我一个月都没关机
<onlylove> yunfan_: 时间长了卡死
<nyfair> onlylove: windows肯定有很多不好的地方，但至少每次新版本都让我眼前一亮。反观gnome/kde，每次出新版本就想问候他们家人
<iMadper> nyfair: 直接起stumpwm吧, 再也不用想更新的事情了.
<nyfair> iMadper: 是在下输了
<iIlL10Oo> 我一直用awesome，没啥BUG
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我曾经用过一阵子dwm，后来发现不习惯瓦片风格
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 何谓瓦片风格？
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_ 我用5个桌面， alt+1 .. alt+5
<iIlL10Oo> 第一个桌面我开chrome, 全屏
<iIlL10Oo> ctrl+alt+f 是最大化
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我还是习惯在一个桌面里面折腾
<Freebuilder> 我也基本只用一个
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_ 第二个桌面我开 rdesktop , 再开几个 终端
<iIlL10Oo> 第三个桌面我主要开几个 终端和vim
<iIlL10Oo> 第四个桌面我开个 htop + irc + ssh(vps)
<Freebuilder> 天字好桌面上网聊天，地字号桌面写代码等，人字号桌面看片
<iIlL10Oo> 这样BOSS过来的时候，他只看到其中一个桌面
<nyfair> 直接5个显示器不就好了
<iIlL10Oo> 5个显示器不行，BOSS会发现
<iIlL10Oo> 我有时第5个桌面开firefox , 上上网
<BuMangHuo> 在那个客户端里面领 QiongMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 动卡空间
<iIlL10Oo> 第5个桌面不常看，比较隐私
<iIlL10Oo> 热键改成 alt+f1 .. f5 了
<Freebuilder> Win + 1..n
<iIlL10Oo> win 按起来不顺，怕BOSS来得太快
<iIlL10Oo> alt+f4 最顺
<Freebuilder> Win + Tab
<iIlL10Oo> alt+f1
<iIlL10Oo> alt+tab 也不错
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我曾经一直折腾tiling wm 现在有了tmux dvtm 无所谓用什么了
<Freebuilder> Alt + Tab 不是切换窗口吗？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你别说你折腾那个的目的是开一堆终端
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我这个新卡是联名卡, 没有积分.... 才想起来
<Freebuilder> 台式机好还是笔记本好？
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有权益没积分 这可咋办
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 销之
<Freebuilder> 虚拟机能虚拟无线网卡不？
<onlylove_> 奇怪的需求
<onlylove_> 宿主有无线不就行了
<Freebuilder> 测试
<ubrl> Freebuilder:点点点.  04:58
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 当然了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何用gufw设置只允许某个程序联网以及只拒绝某个程序联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471857 用gufw要如何设置只允许某个程序联网以及只拒绝某个程序联网，如果gufw办不到是否有其它的办法？ zz: alextx — 2015-07-23 16:59
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 壕
<onlylove_> yunfan_: tmux和screen可是很多年的项目
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 也没有那么多同时开多个程序在一个窗口上用的需求啊 除非咱们大家一起开个电影 然后下面在聊天吐槽
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ??
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 以前我不玩screen就开好多窗口切割监视服务器状况啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 来撸串
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 现在tmux了 还搞个劳什子
<onlylove_> yunfan_: windows的遗留习惯，windows只一个桌面
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不行, 北边下大雨
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我得早点回家啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: EE Jr.
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: EE来了?
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不光是win的习惯 我tmux都开在服务器 下班就detach 上班就atach
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我是说 你是 ee第二
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 着啥急, 我还能差这一顿串
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 主要是我突然特别想吃~
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 昨天我就一身湿, 鞋都可以养鱼了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 今天我可不想这么囧了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 淋病了没?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 湿身了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 来撸串
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没淋病
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 你说鞋可以养鱼，我还要吐槽刷鞋没地方凉呢
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 晾屋顶
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 昨天我倒是没淋湿，但是鞋也可以养鱼了
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 凉屋顶继续被雨水淋么
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 这样你就不用担心晾不干了, 因为根本就晾不干
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 省一步担心
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你几点下班?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 7点啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这么早?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 今天下大雨啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这不是提前回家么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 创业公司不该9-11-7么
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 再湿身就受不了了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 谁说今天下? 你能不能好好工作!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我说的啊
<arm-arch> onlylove_: 1 mean left click, 2 mean middle click, and what 0 mean ?
<onlylove_> arm-arch: synclient？
<onlylove_> 说synclient我到想起来，我家里那系统连触摸板都检测不到
<arm-arch> onlylove_: no
<onlylove_> 不知道咋整的
<arm-arch> onlylove_: all is same
<onlylove_> arm-arch: 不知道0是啥，知道3是right
<arm-arch> onlylove_: and mod4
<arm-arch> I forget it
<onlylove_> arm-arch: mod4应该是super
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<arm-arch> onlylove_: 我现在在用fvwm1,真是一个很棒的wm
<onlylove_> arm-arch: 你丫的再推广，小心我打你
<arm-arch> onlylove_: 我现在在笔记本上ssh -XY连接我android上的chroot的arch来这，都不卡，fvwm1真棒
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 刚才又停电了
<happyaron> 。。。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • [求助]触控板右侧滚动功能没了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471858 背景 昨天之前用的都是12.04，本来都挺不错，最近几个月，总是各种bug，忍无可忍升级成了14.04，然后触控板就跪了。 症状描述 触控板可以点，可以移动，但是右侧滑动以滚动页面的功能
<onlylove_> happyaron: 对了，蓉蓉，我那电脑用synclient为啥 no synaptics device found
<onlylove_> happyaron: 明明是新思的啊
<yunfan_> 真是咄咄怪事  老子连公司的服务器的mosh居然断了好久 onlylove_
<onlylove_> happyaron: 别和我说是因为我从虚拟机迁移的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 连到这里却没问题
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 网络呗
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我连公司服务器应该比连我自己的vps要好多啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 看isp心情
<yunfan_> 我怀疑是 楼层里在大量p2p下载
<yunfan_> 导致udp紧张
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还有，联通的光猫无线功能是不是特挫，经常自己断
<iMadper> onlylove_: 光猫自带的无线不能信啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 还好吧，除了经常自己断，断的我都怀疑我网卡驱动有毛病
<onlylove_> iMadper: 特别有时候秒断
<onlylove_> iMadper: 刚连上接着变成未连接
<onlylove_> yunfan_: p2p的话，大概就是迅雷了，不过现在这个点，时间不对啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没用过synclient命令
<onlylove_> happyaron: 笔记本触摸板啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 联通光猫？没体验过带无线的版本呢
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我的本触摸板装好就能用啊
<happyaron> 系统装好就能用
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我从虚拟机里面打包出来的系统
<onlylove_> happyaron: lspci的时候设备少的可怜
<onlylove_> happyaron: 也不知道是不是我update的时候chroot的原因，我有一次太懒了，在livecd里chroot更新的，然后好多in chroot ignore
<happyaron> onlylove_: update initrd看看呢
<onlylove_> happyaron: 早update过了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 那还是重装省心啊
<happyaron> 把home备份一下
<onlylove_> happyaron: 对了，那啥，udev的规则，咋放到initrd里面
<onlylove_> happyaron: 备份home作甚，难道你要我format重搞？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没放过
<happyaron> onlylove_: 重搞吧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不重搞可以不
<onlylove_> happyaron: 比方说，我从stable升级到sid
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不清楚
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我把kernel重装一遍然后重新生成initrd？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 走了ssh一点问题都没有
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 这个点正是我本地下班高峰啊 大佬
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 下班高峰，所以人都在路上
<GODDOG> 问个问题
<GODDOG> 我在我的电脑上台安装了winsshd
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我觉得重新生成initrd就可以了
<GODDOG> 链接到远程主机后 发现我的ip是公司无线路由器的ip 而我只有一个内网ip
<happyaron> onlylove_: 其他的是不是少装了软件，或者软件有配置
<happyaron> onlylove_: dpkg-reconfigure -a 或许有点帮助？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我再试试把，我觉得少装软件很有可能
<happyaron> 嗯
<Freebuilder> 买预装 Ubuntu 的笔记本
<onlylove_> happyaron: 当初就发现没装osprober
<GODDOG> 那我如果能从远程主机scp我自己电脑上的东西文件呢？
<happyaron> onlylove_: ...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 然后我不管怎么update-grub都找不到win7
<happyaron> onlylove_: 那重装一下各个桌面task，卸了再装
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我……真不知道少装了啥……vmware的虚拟机里面打包出来的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 当初就是base-system
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove_: 打开recommends，然后重装几个task
<onlylove_> happyaron: 而且 update-initrd -u也做过了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 啥，能reinstall？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我就知道taskselect
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你把task卸载了，然后重装
<happyaron> onlylove_: 用aptitude
<happyaron> onlylove_: task就跟软件包一样
<onlylove_> happyaron: base-system也卸载么
<Freebuilder> task 不好用
<Freebuilder> tasksel
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还有，我对aptitude有恐惧症
<Freebuilder> 三个字母的 apt 命令
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我回去折腾下吧，其实现在倒不是不能用……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 除了触摸板莫名其妙的，键盘硬盘显卡都还好
<happyaron> onlylove_: base system 不用
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你把desktop相关的重新搞一下
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你开玩笑，那个不用的话，还剩个ssh-server
<happyaron> onlylove_: aptitude 比tasksel强大多了好伐
<happyaron> onlylove_: 卸载task又不用把包都卸了
<onlylove_> happyaron: desktop的话，我就装了xorg和openbox
<happyaron> onlylove_: 鄙视你啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 鄙视所有用
<happyaron> *box 的人
<Freebuilder> 不喜欢 openbox
<onlylove_> happyaron: 靠，你有毛资格鄙视，有本事你写个出来
<Freebuilder> 尽管我一直在用
<onlylove_> happyaron: 算了，你看不起openbox。我回去换dwm
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我看看你到底能鄙视几个wm
<Freebuilder> dwm 是 X 自带的那个？
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 不是
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我鄙视用的
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不鄙视写的
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你要是用你自己写的，我不不是你
<onlylove_> happyaron: 有毛好鄙视的
<happyaron> 不鄙视你
<happyaron> onlylove_: 对这类用户不提供任何桌面相关帮助
<onlylove_> happyaron: 各种box很冤的
<happyaron> 默认用它们的这些人都是觉得自己超神了的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我不用box，用dwm，你就提供帮助了呗
<onlylove_> happyaron: 说的好像gnome3那东西很好用似的
<onlylove_> happyaron: kde5也强不到哪里去
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不信你问牛牛
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还有，lxde的wm不就是openbox么
<Freebuilder> 对 KDE4 不爽后我就换 openbox 了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 鄙视debian自以为是的依赖关系，装个quassel还要扯上vlc
<onlylove_> happyaron: 装vlc的目的居然是，有人点名的时候，可以咚的一声
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还有，如果你直接 apt-get install openbox,如果你要卸载的话，会连xorg一起卸载，但是你先装xorg再装openbox，卸载的话就只卸载openbox
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 那是 phonon 的事
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还有啊，mplayer2什么时候换成mplayer1啊，ffmpeg都回来了
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 有什么依赖可以先查清楚
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 我知道那是phonon的事情，aptitude why可以
<Freebuilder> https://packages.debian.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Debian -- Packages
<happyaron> onlylove_: dwm 也不提供，我在那条加上*box *wm 用户都不支持
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 只要aptitude why quassel vlc，就给你揪出依赖来
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不好用所以换mac吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: mplayer2 那事正等人提呢
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 你把推荐包关掉
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 关掉recommend是件很可怕的事情
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 那样就更没人管了
<happyaron> 都是牛人
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 哪里可怕？我一直关掉的。
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: suggest和recommend我都不敢动
<gebjgd> happyaron, mac太渣
<onlylove_> happyaron: 这边一堆果黑
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还是windows舒服
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 必须openbox tint2
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我倒是这么用的，蓉蓉不给提供支持啊
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 人鄙视我啊
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 总之，装任何软件，先查查底细，这在任何发行版都是有好处的
<kandu> xorg 设定下 manually installed 标记， 装 quassel 时 phonon-backend-gstreamer +M 下
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 所以我讨厌gnome,kde xface
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 当初我之所以选择 Debian，就是因为 https://packages.debian.org/ 好用。
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 我选这个完全是因为apt
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: yum的依赖太蛋疼
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 倒是suse的zypper不错
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 那是的 Ubuntu 那个功能也一样的，但经常刷出空白叶
<happyaron> iMadper: 你推荐那路由器是啥来着
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 不给还是没法和apt比
<kandu> onlylove_: 倒不是 zipper 好。 suse 对 rpm 有 patch
<kandu> rpm spec 都改过
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 装包前先查底细吧，你会爱上它的
<onlylove_> kandu: sles默认还开framebuffer呢
<onlylove_> kandu: 直接console里面显示中文
<onlylove_> kandu: 可惜定制功能太弱
<Freebuilder> phonon 默认用 phonon-backend-vlc 后端，而这个后端又默认推荐 vlc
<onlylove_> kandu: 来来来，咱不理 happyaron那个鄙视openbox的，帮我想想怎么重新搞下系统，在不格式化硬盘的情况下
<onlylove_> kandu: synclient识别不出我的触摸板
<onlylove_> kandu: lspci出来的设备倒是差不多，但是就几行
<kandu> onlylove_: 呃，我只会用 gnome kde 这样现成的系统。你这样的大神用户，膜拜一下
<onlylove_> happyaron: xfce有个xfce-goodie还是啥的，就是各种小工具，那个……我当年对它的dictionary不满意，然后要卸载那个，结果整个套件都没了
<onlylove_> kandu: gnome和kde难用
<onlylove_> kandu: 我不是大神用户
<onlylove_> kandu: 我也知道openbox不方便，但是没办法
<onlylove_> kandu: 像我这种外观党，还要指望feh设置壁纸
<happyaron> onlylove_: 好像是有那么个东东，然后我把xfce卸载了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 换了gnome
<onlylove_> happyaron: 那套件里面有啥资源监视器，有啥温度传感器
<onlylove_> happyaron: 反正不错的东西，就那个dictionary挫
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, quassel 貌似不错的样子，好用不？
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 凑合用
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 主要是windows下面也有
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 和 xchat 比呢？
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 没用过xchat
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 我现在 xchat 也是凑合用。
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你可以试试，如果你对qt不感冒的话
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, qt 我一直有
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, smplayer qpdfview qbit*
<onlylove_> pdf的话，firefox就好了，不过我记得有个o开头的软件来着
<onlylove_> 我用的qt大概就一个stellarium
<onlylove_> 之前听他们忽悠，有个啥pdf软件忘了，反正只能单页看的
<onlylove_> 还没目录……
<kandu> mupdf?
<onlylove_> 嗯，就这个
<Freebuilder> mupdf
<onlylove_> 不过还是不错的，最起码字体问题处理的不错
<Freebuilder> mupdf 这个我备用，某些奇葩文档用它可以看
<onlylove_> 我用其他软件看，都不能正常显示字体
<onlylove_> 现在ff有pdf.js了，就不用那些了
<onlylove_> happyaron: dpkg-reconfig -a是重新配置所有吧……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 一趟下来要多久
<happyaron> onlylove_: 十分钟？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 只configure一遍，不会解压或压缩文件
<onlylove_> happyaron: 光locales就不知道几分钟
<happyaron> onlylove_: 额你装了多少locale
<onlylove_> happyaron: 键盘啥的倒是好办
<onlylove_> happyaron: 俩，一个en-utf8一个zhutf8
<onlylove_> happyaron: 之前不懂事的时候zh还装过GBK和gb18930，然后这俩里面不知道哪个，超级浪费时间
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 删了不就好了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 装那些完全是为了看一些奇葩网页还是啥的，忘了当时为啥要装了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 要不就是编辑奇葩文件
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 后来这些小破事都丢给Windows做了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 反正出了问题推给windows
<onlylove_> happyaron: i18n问题windows做的好一点
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 不知道联发科的cpu能不能刷啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471859 请大神告知谢谢 zz: xianfengLu — 2015-07-23 18:29
<happyaron> onlylove_: 现在很少遇到了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还有，火狐那事情，到底谁给解决啊，不能自动识别页面编码，不能拖动语言顺序，还有，如果下载出现问题，不能取消，还有下载经常下载不完整和我说下完了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 这些小破事，mozilla还打算处理不，整天6周一更新
<Freebuilder> gb18930 是什么？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 除了越来越卡，我没感觉更新了啥
<ubrl> Freebuilder: define:gb18930 not defined.
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 打错了，gb18030
<Freebuilder> ubrl 是怎么回事？
<ubrl> Freebuilder,
 * onlylove_ 下班
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: ubrl就是KK的取网址功能，不知道kk他爸怎么想的
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 不用说那么复杂，告诉我是机器人就够了
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 早说……
<gebjgd> <onlylove_> gebjgd: 我倒是这么用的，蓉蓉不给提供支持啊 <----什么支持？
<Freebuilder> 国际音标好复杂的说
<Freebuilder> 纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔纔
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 清静价更高 : 小雷斯的母亲看着小雷斯玩了很长时间,便哄着他去练琴,对他说:"亲爱的,快去琴房练钢琴！练完后我给你1英镑买巧克力吃。"小雷斯嘟着嘴说:"可隔壁的邻居说,如果我不练琴,他们将给我2英镑。"                        
<Freebuilder> CentOS 被红帽收购了？
<TreeTop> centos 不是红帽子的？
<onlylove> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925115/
<onlylove> happyaron: tasksel把laptop重新弄了下，synclient好用了
<onlylove> happyaron: lspci就这点东西了，我记得以前那电脑要多很多
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mtqIYScnAAD9xTkgPKYAALq4gAAAAAAAP3d236.jpg 你绝对没见过的另类美女
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • perl -MCPAN -e shell进行自动配置是报错？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471860 我在编译android的时候，出现Speadsheet：：PraseExcel没有安装的错误。 然后查到利用CPAN安装Speadsheet：：PraseExcel，运行命令perl -MCPAN -e shell 后出现下面错误 can not call method http on unblessed refe
<^k^>  ─> rence at /usr/share/perl/5.18/CPAN/FirstTime.pm 搞了半天还没弄好，来此求助。 zz: lvfanzai — 2015-07-2 …
<yunfan_> on还折腾呢
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪 25天不见
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1170.html 嫉 妒  : 女:"照片上的那个女人是谁?"男:"是在没有同你认识之前的那个姑娘。"女:"好啊！这么说,你那时就对我变心了！ " 
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕 2天不见
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何将这个java插件安装到chrome上面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471861 root@debian:/home/debian7# java -version java version "1.6.0_33" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.13.5) (6b33-1.13.5-2~deb7u1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode) 在我的firefox中可以使用这个openjdk插
<^k^>  ─> 件。 但是chrome中无法使用这个插件，请问，怎么办呢？ ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre …
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<kyo__> 显示器信号时闪时无 请问有人知道如何解决吗
<kyo__> 显示器连接其他电脑没有问题
<kyo__> 在ubuntu下显示器也没有问题
<kyo__> 一换到windows 笔记本外接的显示器就开始无信号-有信号的闪烁
<kyo__> 使用VGA连接
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这么早啊今天
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 活儿多啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 新秀丽看起来比那个 tumi 还贵
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 新秀丽不行的.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 外观好而已. 不耐草
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: rimowa和tumi才是真正的一年飞一百次的商务人士偏爱的品牌
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过明显rimowa好看 + 贵.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://news.21cn.com/social/shixiang/a/2015/0722/16/29832168.shtml
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 8岁大妈冒充女儿骗婚 长相年轻骗倒多名小鲜肉 - 社会万象 - 21CN.COM
<BuMangHuo> 我又不飞
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: tumi 那个包我看评价都说不穿迷彩服衣服扛不住草
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是的, 我的Marmot的衣服已经被我的Marmot的背包草坏了.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 同是marmot, 显然也是有差距的.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 买老爷车老人头去
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 还有法国鳄鱼
<BuMangHuo> lol
<luojie-dune> 为什么心灵鸡汤成了贬义词？ 我的回答：因为我们崇尚金钱！ 崇尚物质！ 所以心灵就是鸡汤也只是虚幻的！
<luojie-dune> 心灵怎么能喝鸡汤呢。
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 心灵鸡汤不是给心灵喝的. 是坑死了别人之后用别人的心灵熬出来的.
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 心灵鸡汤不是给心灵喝的. 是坑死了别人之后用别人的心灵熬出来的.
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/5-best-linux-desktop-environments
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  个最佳的 Linux 桌面环境 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 哪个逗比写的，居然没有xfce
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 干涉婚事 : 因儿子的婚事父子俩吵得不可开交。这时,儿子的母亲进来劝架。儿子一把拉过妈妈说:"妈妈,我可从没有干涉过你们的婚事,可爸爸为什么总要干涉我的婚事呢?！ "
<jiero> onlylove, iMadper  哦。被坑的人只有心可以用了。。。
<jiero> onlylove,  iMadper 你们要熬么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你的熬不出鸡汤，只能熬出毒药，不要
<jiero> onlylove, ... 也是。。。处理过分了。全是毒了。毒才是精华。鸡汤不过是恩恩。
<jiero> onlylove,  vpngate 竟然能用。
<onlylove> google办的什么破事，推不能上我不介意，我测试要用chrome，然后一堆插件没法弄
<onlylove> google chrome现在怎么看怎么坑
<onlylove> 公交车上，因为是下班高峰期，一小伙说道：“挤什么挤，别挤了！我特么都过了好几个站了都下不了车！” 另一小伙就说道：“大哥别说了，你比我好，我特么只是路过的都被挤上来了！” 这时一四十多岁的大叔就说了：“都让让，都让让，让我过去，我是这公交车司机，现在是谁在开车啊！”
<yunfan_> jiero: 你还活着 我很高兴
<jiero> 达美乐 奥尔良烤翅1对 卷号 ca020b03b6 谁吃拿去用。
<jiero> 微信APP订餐可用。
<jiero> yunfan_, 我也是很高兴你活着。
<jiero> yunfan_,  结婚了么？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你就那么怕他饿死？
<jiero> onlylove, 我终于又接近 65公斤重量鳓
<jiero> onlylove, 你没饿死吧。
<jiero> onlylove, 我饿我额。
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove> jiero: 你闭嘴，别说饿，我中午还不知道吃啥呢，员工餐厅的饭难吃的要死
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/603577 这个蛮划算哎
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 洽洽坚果 坚果礼包582g组合包 47.9元，199减100_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 一斤坚果, 24
<yunfan_> onlylove: 他如果挂了 我们屌丝三人组就少一个了 你想想 这多可怕
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 凑 199 真难
<onlylove> yunfan_: 他明明是二代高富帅好么，不过不知道为啥整天拿着200块哭穷罢了，你别看你月薪那么高，还不一定谁有钱
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 8包, 4公斤而已.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你可以的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 100块钱而已啊
<lainme> onlylove: http://www.codeceo.com/article/5-best-linux-code-editor.html 这个更坑
<jiero> onlylove,  绝交！
<jiero> onlylove, 靠，我最鄙视不相信我的人。
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 个最受Linux程序员欢迎的代码编辑器 – 码农网
<onlylove> jiero: 你是二代整个频道都知道
<onlylove> jiero: 你骗鬼呢
<jiero> onlylove, 丫的我根本没钱。你逗比别拉我。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你说得对  我这是自己骗自己 以为人家富二代来体验生活是真穷
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 坚果貌似不会影响我的减重计划？
<onlylove> jiero: 200块过一年，就你有这本事
<BuMangHuo> 夏威夷果之类
<yunfan_> onlylove: 人家说的是200块金条 你不要想错了
<onlylove> 擦，金条……
<nyfair> yunfan_: 我本来以为你挺聪明的，jiero这种纨绔子弟哭穷你也信？
<yunfan_> 所以是200块
<yunfan_> nyfair: 不信 大牛我9月份来魔都混 求包养
<yunfan_> 最好是包吃包住包打炮
<nyfair> yunfan_: 让你嫂子来就行了
<yunfan_> nyfair: 嫂子说我腰子不好
<yunfan_> 说起来我嫂子去浦东上班 到时候我也要跟着去浦东租房了
<nyfair> 腰不好找个基佬通通后面
<yunfan_> 浦东现在租房是什么行情啊  ?
<nyfair> yunfan_: 便宜得很，几年没涨价了
<yunfan_> 便宜是多少？ 我怕你的便宜跟我的便宜不一样
<yunfan_> 浦东居然有很多农场 这个好玩
<nyfair> yunfan_: 世纪公园旁，10rmb/m2*month
<yunfan_> nyfair: 那100平才1000？
<yunfan_> 确实够便宜
<yunfan_> 想不通为何这么便宜 不是说许多it公司在么
<nyfair> yunfan_: 那是张江，住那鬼地方干嘛，都是化工公司，还贵
<yunfan_> nyfair: 不是吧 我嫂子说去浦东的游戏公司来着
<nyfair> 我的小黄油制作组来不来，当声优和原画都好，当码农我就只给2k
<onlylove> lainme: 还真不是一般的坑……那网站还起名叫码农
<onlylove> lainme: 也对，码农一般不用Linux，都是用windows的
<yunfan_> 当男优可以么
<yunfan_> 男优可以包打炮
<nyfair> yunfan_: 你嫂子当男优可，你就算了
<jiero> 嫂子当男优？
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> 原画……你要找H画师么
<yunfan_> nyfair: 那浦东it公司聚集在哪块地方 ？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你确定浦东有it公司……
<nyfair> onlylove: 点破了干嘛，都是披着IT外衣的地产公司
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这还有假么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 自己看上面一条
<nyfair> yunfan_: 笨，我还真以为妮消息灵通
<onlylove> nyfair: 他心思全扔程序上了，外面的世界不关心
<jiero> onlylove, 没关系啊。就算是it外衣，他也可以进去织衣服
<nyfair> jiero这种贵族的世界观，反正我不懂
<nyfair> yunfan_: 你来分析分析
 * QiongMangHuo 我想喝健怡
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
 * QiongMangHuo 我想喝健怡
 * QiongMangHuo 我想喝健怡
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • centos 6.5 安装失败 显示 More Than 8 Outputs Detected错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471864 用U盘安装 在安装的时候 出现More Than 8 Outputs Detected 如附件提示 不知道如何解决 请教各位 zz: cqtangrenjie — 2015-07-24 12:04
<yunfan_> onlylove: 上面哪条 ？
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我想喝雪姨
<onlylove> yunfan_: [11:54:23] <nyfair> onlylove: 点破了干嘛，都是披着IT外衣的地产公司
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你穷到没钱买了？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 嗯
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 报销还没发
<onlylove> 快来看啊，QiongMangHuo在大肆哭穷
<yunfan_> onlylove: 什么啊 是游戏公司也做房地产而已  前几年不是许多乱七八糟公司都做房地产么
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这些暴利型企业 怎么会拒绝进入房地产呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 游戏公司在我看来算不得IT
<yunfan_> onlylove: 网游呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你觉得暴雪呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 网易搜狐这是跨界的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你的话很有道理 可惜你说了不算
<yunfan_> 我躺一下 下午再说
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44880
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 测试显示Windows10能流畅运行在1GB内存的电脑上
 * iMadper 穷啊!
 * iMadper 穷而且忙啊!
 * iMadper 忙又挣不到钱啊!
 * iMadper 求double啊!
 * QiongMangHuo 铜球
<wangli> iMadper, ping
<iMadper> wangli: ppppppong
<wangli> iMadper, 一个EFI的机器，我在grub.conf 加了一个参数，然后重启一直失败
<iMadper> wangli: 干的漂亮.
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 干的漂亮.
<onlylove> http://news.online.sh.cn/news/gb/content/2015-07/24/content_7484621.htm
<wangli> iMadper, 嗯，我也是这么认为
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  彭宇案再现:老人自己摔倒诬陷帮忙学生 监控证清白__上海热线新闻频道
<wangli> iMadper, “hugepages=20”是这个参数
<onlylove> 毛叫再现，再现就是又一次见义勇为被判赔偿
<iMadper> wangli: 哦, 这个efi没关系了...
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 64位机器用不了这个参数吧
<wangli> iMadper, 重起总是进入shell>
<wangli> iMadper, 这个界面
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: hugepages=      [HW,X86-32,IA-64] HugeTLB pages to allocate at boot.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: x86_64不行而已
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: hugepagesz=     [HW,IA-64,PPC,X86-64] The size of the HugeTLB pages.
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 64位加个z
<wangli> QiongMangHuo, aarch64的机器
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 那就是不支持咯
<iMadper> wangli: lol~ 你做aarch64了啊, lol~
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 牛牛
<wangli> iMadper, 是
<wangli> iMadper, 找不到人
<iMadper> wangli: 吃完饭回来再说
 * QiongMangHuo lunch
<wangli> iMadper, ok
<wangli> QiongMangHuo, hugepagesz=是指定大页的大小，hugepages=是页数
<nyfair> 老司机们，有没有等宽还等高的中文字体？
<nyfair> 只要是汉字字体就行，无论简繁日韩
<iMadper> wangli: 是啊.
<iMadper> wangli: aarch归你, mem呢?
<iMadper> wangli: 进系统之后, nr_hugepages能改吗?
<wangli> iMadper, 进去了
<wangli> iMadper, 这是hugepages的bug，
<wangli> iMadper, 我刚才报了一个，嗯
<iMadper> wangli: 昂.
<wangli> iMadper, 我开始以为efi呢
<iMadper> wangli: 昂...
<wangli> iMadper, 所以ping你一下确认一下
<BuMangHuo> 蓝牙 guru 来了不
<iMadper> wangli: 显然不能让efi背锅啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<wangli> iMadper, 你们吃饭这么快啊
<wangli> iMadper, 进系统之后nr_hugepages改不了
<onlylove> nyfair: 中文字体等高有点麻烦啊，比方牛和犇
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我的蓝牙耳机在 arch 里面匹配之后，一直是个 Disconnected 的状态，是为啥呢，arch 和手机连接之后就是 Connected 状态
<wangli> # echo 1 >/proc/sys/vm/nr_hugepages
<onlylove> nyfair: 一和攛
<wangli> -bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<wangli> iMadper, QiongMangHuo ^^
<iMadper> wangli: 为啥改不了??
<QiongMangHuo> 我啥都不懂~~~
<wangli> 我估计是bug
<wangli> QiongMangHuo, 没事儿，我也不懂
<iMadper> wangli: OwO
<iMadper> wangli: 报bug
<iMadper> wangli: 羡慕你.
<BuMangHuo> 或者是我应该用 PulseAudio 代替 alsa?
<wangli> iMadper, 大bug
<iMadper> wangli: 测aarch64, 一个月300个bug report不是梦
<iMadper> wangli: 升senior分分钟
<wangli> iMadper, 目测bug无数
<wangli> iMadper, ……
<iMadper> wangli: 求double啊
<wangli> iMadper,
<wangli> # uname -r
<wangli> 4.1.0-0.12.el7.aarch64
<iMadper> wangli: 羡慕有arm server的土壕
<wangli> iMadper, 来，
<wangli> iMadper, qiao又wfh了
<wangli> iMadper, 他才是真sener
<iMadper> wangli: 给钱才行啊
<wangli> senior
<iMadper> wangli: 要求不高, 涨薪20%就过去
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 用的啥软件?
<iMadper> wangli: 跟你讲, 跳槽才要求20%, 真是良心价
<BuMangHuo> Blueberry QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 推荐buleman
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 推荐buleman/2
<wangli> iMadper, 你是实在人
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 用不撸难啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 另外改用pulseaudio
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: PA赛高
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: alsa麻烦
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 另外声音相关的蓝牙模块都得装
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 居然用pulseaudio这个linux三废，鄙视
<nyfair> avahi systemd pulseaudio
<nyfair> lennart这个屁都不懂只会制造垃圾的傻逼是要下地狱的
<nyfair> gstreamer不好用，还能说是那群傻逼没能力导致的好心干坏事
<nyfair> lennart这畜生天天喷linux，本来就不是一个世界的人
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 这仨现在都很好用~
 * QiongMangHuo 上个月还和偶像lennart挨着坐听讲座~
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你没看到贵司论坛上一堆问题都是这4个傻×造成的？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 没有啊 现在好了, lennart的项目都是刚开始坑多, 迭代快发展好
<iMadper> nyfair: 没lennart, 我就不会用linux了啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 直说吧，pulseaudio对音质的损失是不可逆的
<iIlL10Oo> 通过打印来控制的缺点是它给设备增加了策略限制; 例如, 它仅仅当你确信在正常操作时控制序列不会出现在正被写入设备的数据中. 这对于 ttys 只是部分正确的. 尽管一个文本显示意味着只显示 ASCII 字符, 有时控制字符可以潜入正被写入的数据中, 因此影响控制台的配置. 例如, 这可能发
<iIlL10Oo>  ─> 生在:你显示一个二进制文件到屏幕时; 产生的乱码可能包含任何东西, 并且最后你常常 …
<iIlL10Oo> 你常常在你的控制台上出现错误的字体.
<nyfair> iMadper: 然则这4样我都没装，不是照样在用
<iMadper> nyfair: 你厉害啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我弱啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我依赖lennart的工具啊
<iIlL10Oo> uname -a
<iIlL10Oo> Linux ub5 4.0.7 #5 SMP Tue Jul 14 18:28:37 CST 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nyfair> iMadper: 你只是太放任像李老板那种发行版员工的偷懒行为而已
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 曾经我也是都不装的, 现在觉得装了好~
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我不管发行版~
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: systemd这口水太多先不管，你跟我说说pulseaudio的意义在哪里？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 舒服
<QiongMangHuo> 啦啦啦
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=163776   这个人是我
<ubrl> ⇪ t: [教学帖]PulseAudio,ESD和ALSA,OSS的关系... - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: xeoc
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 从alsa到oss，就是为了要避免这种audio server的中间环节
<QiongMangHuo> 啦啦啦~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你是卖肉的小行家
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 多谢好评
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 伐开心啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 买个包
<nyfair> 真实情况是,alsa可以视作linux版的dxsound，oss4可以当做kernel streaming。然后lennart跑出来说，不行不行，这些玩意太难用了。你们linux程序猿都是傻逼，我来帮你们忙把audio i/o封装一下，以后你们这堆只会man api手册的傻逼只要跟我混就行了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: bsci做不动, snappy也tm做不动.
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 是不是这个意思？
<iMadper> nyfair: 我不知道是不是这个意思, 但是如果是的话, 我觉得这样蛮好啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 同意
<nyfair> iMadper: 但是这里有个问题，声卡不是简单的二进制编程，非0即1，audio server转换的时候不可避免的会影响音质
<iMadper> nyfair: 我知道啊.
<iMadper> nyfair: 只要不影响 QiongMangHuo 跟他老板裸聊就行了啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 所以oss4已经做好的关于kernel streaming的事，干嘛再绕回来继续音染一层
 * iMadper 伐开心啊!!!
<iMadper> nyfair: 因为oss不是in-tree的啊
 * QiongMangHuo 我是lennart的脑残粉~
<nyfair> 没意思没意思，我以前还在贵司中文论坛喷音质玄学党，现在我也要被你们折腾成玄学党了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 目前主要目的是易用, 其实不是易用, 而是不难用
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 别的下一步再说吧
<onlylove_> 我认同 lennart是傻逼
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 易用，呵呵
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 人windows都在玩kx了，你们还在为易用奋斗
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 闹呢？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 是的啊, 所以其实我从来不推荐别人用Linux的
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: kx是啥
<onlylove_> 要不是当初OSS傻逼，自己要玩闭源，哪里有alsa这事，更不用提lennart的pulseaudio了
<onlylove_> 现在害得我也得用pulseaudio
<onlylove_> 编译个mplayer还得扯上pulse-dev，不然没声音
<iMadper> onlylove_: 如果没有lennart, 你连PA都没的用啊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: kxdriver
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我直说吧，linux永远都在原地踏步，5年前linux多媒体播放完爆windows，当年windows上要搞各种xx影音，装完就100多M
<BuMangHuo> 赞
<onlylove_> iMadper: 有alsa
<BuMangHuo> 连好了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 现在这都反过来了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 有lennart, 你也可以用alsa啊.
<BuMangHuo> PulseAudio 赞啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 就像我说的，mplayer依然和3年前一样好
<onlylove_> iMadper: 那个傻逼搞出来个pulse audio
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你看, 你现在有alsa还是要用pulseaudio, 说明这货好啊
<BuMangHuo> 哎，不过连好之后可以在 vlc 里面选择 audio device， 那浏览器之类的怎么办呢？ iMadper QiongMangHuo
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我不得不用，不然没声音！
<onlylove_> iMadper: 能不用分分钟扔了这货！
<iMadper> onlylove_: 别闹. nyfair 就不用.
<nyfair> iMadper: 我也可以说是那堆不会用alsa的linux程序猿傻逼
<iMadper> nyfair: 你用PA吗?
<nyfair> iMadper: 别搞笑，我用archwindows，当然不会有pulseaudio的困扰
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我没 nyfair那水平，还有，pulseaudio这货放MP3看电影，耳机里面的爆音能把我耳朵震聋
<BuMangHuo> o 明白了
 * QiongMangHuo 卧槽? 有个妹子给我发的邮件要求加微信, 四天了, 我才看到!
<BuMangHuo> 用 pavucontrol 赞
<onlylove_> iMadper: 最后没办法丫的干脆mute了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: +1
<nyfair> iMadper: https://github.com/nyfair/MSYS2-packages
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/MSYS2-packages · GitHub
<nyfair> iMadper: 你跟他们说再多他们也会告诉你128kb的mp3也听不出区别，其实pulseaudio的损失比128k mp3大多了
 * kandu 卧槽。有个妹子要我泡茶给她喝。我晾了她两个月，居然还想喝。
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你们一群内核猴子，一辈子也不会用独立声卡吧
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: http://www.kxproject.com/
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ Official kX Project Site -- News
<iMadper> nyfair: 我用oss4有半年, 没觉得声音有提升啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 320Kb到lossless我都能听出来. 我耳机也上千了.
<iMadper> nyfair: pa的损失怎么会比128k的mp3还大
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<nyfair> iMadper: 嗯，这不说明你还是懂原理的么
<iMadper> nyfair: 话说, douban fm火爆的时候, 都是64kb/128kb mp3, 一耳朵就能听出来.
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: https://github.com/kxproject/kx-audio-driver
<ubrl> ⇪ f: kxproject/kx-audio-driver · GitHub
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 县令喜欢吹牛 : 古时侯,有个县令喜欢吹牛,下属对他唯唯诺诺。一日县令吹性大发,对下属说:"昨天有一伙强盗追杀我,强盗头子一刀把我的坐骑砍为两截,我只好骑着马的前半截逃跑。" 下属们见县令吹得不着边际,实在没法附和,就都睁着眼睛不作声。 县令生气了,大声问:
<^k^>  ─> "怎么,你们不相信?" 一位下属小声答道:"大人,您的马屁股都没了,叫我们往哪里拍?"
<onlylove_> iMadper: 既然挺pulseaudio，给我解释下爆音的问题
<nyfair> iMadper: 你把因果关系先理顺下，oss当然不会提升音质，但是pa会损失音质
<iMadper> nyfair: 我是pa换到oss了啊, 音质不应该比pa那会儿有提升???
<onlylove_> iMadper: 为毛windows下面播放器没问题，难道windows下面播放器纠错能力强？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 说不定是驱动问题. 这个跟pa关系不一定大
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不信你问 nyfair
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你先别和他扯音质，先让他给我解决爆音问题
<iMadper> onlylove_: 这个多半是alsa就有的问题.
<nyfair> iMadper: 这锅给声卡驱动？哪怕你弄个通用的驱动也搞不出破音来
<iMadper> nyfair: 谁说的?
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44882
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Linux版Firefox每日构建版现在使用Gtk+3
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你让我问的，人说了，锅不是驱动的事情
<iMadper> nyfair: 他说的不是破音, 是爆音.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 他说的是破音, 不是爆音. 他没看context.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 破音和爆音我分不清，但是就是在电影开始的时候，里面吱吱啦啦的
<nyfair> iMadper: 少来咬文嚼字
<iMadper> nyfair: 爆音是链接的时候突然特别大的声音啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 这是pa的锅?
<nyfair> iMadper: 是
<iMadper> nyfair: 你说是就是吧.
 * iMadper 正在用pa听歌
<onlylove_> http://wei.sohu.com/20150724/n417425270.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 江苏18岁患癌考生收录取通知书3小时后去世(图)-搜狐
<onlylove_> 开源就这点不好，整天造轮子，你不服我我不服你的
<onlylove_> 倒是像posix那样，有个标准
<iMadper> 闭源也是各种不服啊
<iMadper> resharper++ 和vax谁服了对方了?
<iMadper> 除非垄断
<onlylove_> 再不服，制造出systemd和pulseaudio那么大动静的有几个
<iIlL10Oo> 轮子多是可以形成竞争的
<onlylove_> 一个systemd都能给debian震出个fork
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu kylin14.04 安装qt4之后,kylin自带的软件中心和优客助手都启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471865 选区_064.png 在终端下显示的问题,这跟文装qt4有关系吗 zz: 饮食龙 — 2015-07-24 12:24
<iMadper> onlylove_: fork个distro太常见了.
<nyfair> 我觉得这根本不是开源闭源的问题，而是某些没有能力的偏执狂自己的问题
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: gnome和kde竞争我不反对，都在xorg的基础上
<iIlL10Oo> git就是为 fork 而生
<iMadper> onlylove_: 这个跟开不开源有毛关系
<iMadper> onlylove_: 开源闭源都不服对方.
<nyfair> 同样是偏执狂，linus是牛牛，lennart是傻逼，就这么简单
<onlylove_> iMadper: fork个distro，是常见啊，你看别的distro为啥fork，有的不满意软件包，有的不满意外观
<nyfair> 然则lennart还不服linus
<iIlL10Oo> 反正优胜劣汰，大自然会把垃圾进化掉的
<iMadper> ii
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 借你吉言，赶紧把systemd进化掉
<kandu> 可惜有路径依赖呀..
<iIlL10Oo> 如果长期并存，说明还有一段路要走
<nyfair> 开源不是可以制造垃圾的借口
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 哦，还有network manager这挫货
<iMadper> nyfair: 闭源也不是可以制造垃圾的借口
<iIlL10Oo> 就像中央调控和市场经济之间的关系
<onlylove_> 实际上俩都有垃圾
 * iMadper 不用network manager. 因为我没有tray, 仅此而已.
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 就目前中国市场情况看，计划经济更好
<iIlL10Oo> 说明都不完美
<lainme> 垃圾的产生是动态的。所以一定任何时候都会有
<iMadper> onlylove_: 计划经济你妹
<iIlL10Oo> 没有垃圾的地方是哪里？外太空也有吧
<onlylove_> iMadper: 计划经济最起码没有地沟油和三鹿
<nyfair> iMadper: 但是从来没有哪个垃圾软件自我辩解说因为我们是闭源的，但是却经常有开源厨说这个是开源的，你不爽自己拿去改
<onlylove_> iMadper: 计划经济时代的东西质量都比现在耐用
<iIlL10Oo> 也会有三鹿的
<iIlL10Oo> 不信试试哈哈
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 看朝鲜
<iMadper> onlylove_: ... 天真.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 天真，呵呵
<iMadper> onlylove_: 计划经济跟三鹿有啥关系
<iIlL10Oo> 朝鲜完全是缺胳膊少腿
<iMadper> onlylove_: 计划经济产出的东西就会质量高?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 三鹿为啥诞生的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你喜欢朝鲜你去啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 至少目前看是
<iIlL10Oo> 朝鲜就像INTEL生产CPU的车间，灰尘都没有。
<onlylove_> iMadper: 三胖也得让我去
<iIlL10Oo> 你喜欢住在车间里吗？
<nyfair> iMadper: 我还真去朝鲜旅游过，说真的，比香港台湾好太多了
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 看什么样的车间
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 要是机加工车间的话，全封闭CNC可以考虑下
<iIlL10Oo> 没有KFC的车间
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 传统车床那种还是算了，特别是立车
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我至今不知KFC啥味道，真心没去过
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 麦当当倒是吃过几次
<iIlL10Oo> 人类要灭绝的节奏吗？
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 那还是跟着vmware沾光
<lainme> wmware带你们去吃麦当劳？
<iIlL10Oo> 反正鸡肉比猪肉好，鸡肉属于白肉
<onlylove_> lainme: 不，叫的外卖，vmware每两个周有一次happy hour
<onlylove_> lainme: 通常是每月月中和月末的周五下午两点开始
<onlylove_> lainme: 也不一定是麦当劳，也有可能是小熊披萨
<onlylove_> lainme: 或者其他稀奇古怪的东西
<lainme> onlylove_: 我们系通常是零食。貌似一会就开始了
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 原来参观过一个CNC车间，比我现在住的地方条件好多了
<archl> lainme,  onlylove_   幸福啊。
<nyfair> 我们永远是必胜客，难吃
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_, 车间里没有床的
<archl> nyfair, 找必胜客里最好吃的呀。
<archl> nyfair, 不要外送，要求上门制作
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Windows 下的WORD文档openoffice liberoffice打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471866 原来在windows系统里设置密码的WORD文档,切换到Ubuntu后.openoffice. liberoffice打不开 提示:"读取错误,不支持文档使用的加密方法.只支持与Microsoft Office 97/2000 兼容的密码加密." 要windo
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 可以买？
<archl> onlylove_, 我吃过好几次KFC了
<iIlL10Oo> archl,车间里有规章制度的，不适合生活，只适合工作
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 你的生活这么狭隘呀。
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 车间有没有床你说了不算，车间通常会配一个小屋，里面是车间主任住的
<iIlL10Oo> 哦。。
<archl> onlylove_, 办公室里有床 iIlL10Oo 实验室里有床 为什么不能有折叠床
<archl> onlylove_ iIlL10Oo 没床我还拿睡袋呢。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 我喜欢沙发
<onlylove_> archl: 哦，你有件事没考虑，就是车间地上的油
<archl> onlylove_, 那就吊床
<onlylove_> archl: 你确定你够得到车间屋梁？
<iIlL10Oo> 其实地沟油是有用的，回收后可以做润滑油
<archl> 墙边。。。
<archl> onlylove_, 贴墙纸挂吊床。
<nyfair> archl: 你果然是贵族，想法都和我们不一样，是在下输了
<iIlL10Oo> 地沟油还能做固体燃料等
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 嗯，除了给人吃
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 问题是你说的那些用处，都不如给人吃利益大
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 在XXX%利润前，它如何如何，不是我说的
<iIlL10Oo> 说明穷人太多了，不怕风险的。
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 以前穷人少么
<iIlL10Oo> 贫富差距
<iIlL10Oo> 以前买不起作案工具
<archl> onlylove_, 以前更无知。
<iIlL10Oo> 属于技术活
<onlylove_> archl: 你意思是知识改变命运咯，以前不知道地沟油可以给人吃咯？果然知识越多越反动
<archl> onlylove_, 对呀。知识改变命运，知道什么，然后想要什么就靠什么
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 以前你就算买得起作案工具，做好了，你能卖么？
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 投机倒把
<iIlL10Oo> 监管部门很难察觉，估计也没去主动查
<archl> onlylove_, 卖给地摊
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, ？
<archl> Tell me, WhatsGoingOn?
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你把CCIE蛙弄哪里去了
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 哦，不对，蛙不是这名字的样子
 * archl 默默的摸摸 WhatsGoingOn 
<iIlL10Oo> 现在买的人也多，需求也比以前多。吃的人也比以前老实。
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 因为人们见得限制多了，所以到处都老实了，更老实了。
 * archl 知道中国国人阴险玩暗地的。
 * archl 知道美国人同样阴险，也玩暗地的。美国中国好兄弟。
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 吃的人比以前老实，还有人吃穿山甲
<archl> onlylove_, 选择多了，知道多了。
<archl> onlylove_, 但是目标还是没怎么太大变化哈。
<archl> onlylove_, 你什么时候够钱回家？
<onlylove_> archl: 够钱回家什么意思
<archl> onlylove_, 你家人不要你回家？你要在北京终老？
<onlylove_> archl: 没准
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 求移民欧洲啊
<onlylove_> archl: 我要是指望这6K的工资，够钱回家还不知道什么时候
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 铜球
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 改天多叫几个人, 组团去吧
<archl> QiongMangHuo WhatsGoingOn  求不移民 全球通呀。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 去了之后弄个china town
<archl> WhatsGoingOn 去吧，买下希腊的岛
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 我们说正经的呢
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 嗯，我觉得 archl这个提议其实不错
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 希腊前景不明朗, 怎么去.
<lainme> 买岛建国？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 你试试?
<onlylove_> lainme: 到不至于
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 有电吗? 有人给发工资吗?
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 有房子住吗?
<archl> QiongMangHuo WhatsGoingOn 去吧买岛你们找中国人去度假旅游啊
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你都有钱买岛了，你还差那点工资？
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 造房子，造风车在中国都不好干！
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你逗我？
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 拉几个区？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 岛几万美金的都有.
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 希腊那地方典型地中海气候，太阳能发电就好
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 对呀，你们好好的去造房子生活就是了。
<archl> onlylove_, 风能才是基础方案。几乎24小时
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: archl: 你们俩自己说的, 自己试试去
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 我没有那个欲望
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 我也没.
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 为啥要移民欧洲
<onlylove_> archl: 你确定你住的地方天天刮风
<archl> onlylove_, 岛！！！
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 我就要去个适合我居住的欧洲城市.
<archl> onlylove_, 你丫的。海边无风你可以跳海了！
<onlylove_> archl: 岛也不一定天天刮风，台湾也是岛
<onlylove_> archl: 你要是说礁石的话小心一个海啸把你拍水里
<archl> onlylove_,  20cm/s 就可以的风能发电机也有。
<onlylove_> archl: 你要说岛，我倒是觉得潮汐能比你那风能更可靠
<archl> onlylove_, 。。。潮汐那维护和费用。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 你家风车就不维护了？
<archl> onlylove_, 其实蛮低的。前一段时间我去查了一下，因为想去青岛看德国和中国能源部合作工程师来造木风车。就学了些知识。
<onlylove_> archl: 风大的时候风车都停的吧，不然还不搞坏你的电池和其他设备
<archl> onlylove_, 有限速装置
<archl> onlylove_, 最大转速
<onlylove_> archl: 刮台风你那限速装置估计要挂
<archl> onlylove_, 不过还是有线连国家电网。最好了，可以相互补偿
<archl> onlylove_, 青岛没啥台风。。。
<archl> onlylove_, 烟台威海也没把。
<onlylove_> archl: 说的好像台风没过潍坊的样子，台风在青岛登陆的时候，我家都能感受到
<archl> 没那么强力的。
<archl> onlylove_, 7~8级封顶了吧。
<onlylove_> archl: 封你妹，一看你就丫的内陆人
<onlylove_> archl: 7级风的时候我还在大街上晃悠呢
<archl> onlylove_, 丫的。树林里台风又能多大。。。
<archl> onlylove_, 随意 。
<onlylove_> archl: 能多大，最多吹飞屋顶
<archl> onlylove_, 不讲究条件。
<archl> onlylove_, 无限可能。。。
<archl> onlylove_, 无法说话了。
<onlylove_> archl: 你连8级风多大都没概念吧你
<onlylove_> archl: 明白告诉你，台风来的时候我直接不敢出门
<onlylove_> archl: 因为根本站不稳，被风吹跑一点不是笑话
<archl> onlylove_, 小时候曾经有过。后来就没有了~
<archl> onlylove_, 潍坊纯平地也
<onlylove_> archl: 后来你去澳洲了，当然没了
<archl> onlylove_, 澳洲那是飓风？
<onlylove_> archl: 我怎么知道是啥
<onlylove_> archl: 太平洋的叫台风，大西洋叫飓风
<onlylove_> archl: 你自己考虑澳大利亚那位置该叫什么
<archl> onlylove_, 哦。不管它，一般叫做热带气旋。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 北太平洋西部（赤道以北，国际日期线以西，东经100度以东）地区通常称其为台风，而北大西洋及东太平洋地区则普遍称之为飓风。
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你以前不是不想移民的么
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 最近烦了.
<archl> onlylove_, 没意思。
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 终于，阖家迁徙？
 * QiongMangHuo Black Sabbath - War Pigs
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 想找个地方清净点儿. 我家广场舞, 早起5:50开始
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 冬天7点, 夏天不到6点
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 你们京窝窝有多少要去欧洲筑的？ WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 都是大妈, 打又不能打
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 买个音箱旁边放夜店舞曲
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我tm有病大清早背着音箱下去跟他们争啊....
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 扔大便
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 要去也应该夜里一点去他们家门口敲门啊
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 看不懂
<archl> WhatsGoingOn,  要求罚款
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 多次报警, 然而并没有卵用
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 开窗骂娘
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 每天骂 持之以恒
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 人家在音箱旁边, 我声音过去很小的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 早就试过了
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 激光照射
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 巨大反光镜烧音响。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 等冬天, 带着几个水桶去泼水, 地面结冰他们就不跳了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 请允悲
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 泼粪水。
<archl> 脏，暂不跳了。
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 说点儿靠谱的.
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 你觉得还有更靠谱的么？
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 稀释到白天一晒就没味道
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 国家性难题, 不好搞
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 寻衅滋事罪随便就拘留15天并处罚款
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 我耸, 我不是对手. 我得躲开他们.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是吧?
<QiongMangHuo> 怂
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 而且有钱, 被广场舞大妈骚扰, 你的解决方案就是移民欧洲, 简直壕
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 问题是, 移民也不贵啊
 * QiongMangHuo 星星眼
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 70w啊, 到了之后学点儿外语就PR了啊
<archl> QiongMangHuo, WhatsGoingOn 和你们壕在京购置房产相比确实不贵
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 便宜多了
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 工薪阶层的你们可以考虑 QiongMangHuo  整体迁移的话
<archl> WhatsGoingOn, 对了 乐乐是不是已经在澳洲居家了？
<WhatsGoingOn> archl: 问乐乐去啊, 我怎么知道他
<nyfair> WhatsGoingOn: 壕，带带我
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕，带带我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<nyfair> WhatsGoingOn: 移民希腊，重建拜占庭帝国！
<nyfair> WhatsGoingOn: 轰隆隆
<archl> WhatsGoingOn  QiongMangHuo  nyfair  兄弟同心，齐力淘金！
<nyfair> 靠，我刚想起来件事
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ?
<nyfair> happyaron: 你不是说qq拼音只剩一对狗男女了么，昨天出了个5.0新版我就去试了。尼玛流氓软件，害的我又装回5.0测试版了。都只剩两个人了还有空折腾流氓模块？
<QiongMangHuo> 说曹操 曹操到
<onlylove> nyfair: 只剩一对，但是没说剩下作甚的
<onlylove_> 前几天摔了下，摔青了，到现在还没好，看来得买药吃了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_, 喝半瓶啤酒就可以治愈
<iIlL10Oo> 啤酒活血
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 啤酒……我宁可相信二锅头
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我那可是和桌子亲密接触
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 桌子的边缘
<iIlL10Oo> 经常喝酒的人，酒精会快速分解，因为肝是满负荷工作状态。你喝啤酒就可以了
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 你还是放过我吧，我宁可去买红花油
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_,其实你是缺少运动，久坐
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 说的好像你经常运动
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_,我每天步行800米
<iIlL10Oo> 400*2
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我走路距离只比你多不比你少，想下西直门2号线换13号线
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我从出门到地铁站，差不多要走两个那么远，然后加上这个，每天我要走6个那么远的距离
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_,那你一定很瘦
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 这和瘦毛线关系
<iIlL10Oo> 喝啤酒绝对适合瘦的人
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我倒是想喝点酒试试，可惜酒量不行，喝一点就难受的要死要死的
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44883
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国全面解禁游戏机
<onlylove_> 全面解禁了，为啥突然怀念以前没解禁的日子
<nyfair> onlylove_: 然则锁区
<onlylove_> 还有，鼓励自家游戏机，会不会和鼓励动漫一样
<onlylove_> nyfair: 四公主不锁的
<nyfair> onlylove_: 巴拉拉小魔仙超级棒
<nyfair> onlylove_: 雅贝大法好
<onlylove_> nyfair: 别和我说巴拉拉是国产的
<nyfair> onlylove_: 怎么不是国产了啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我宁可相信天线宝宝是国产的
<nyfair> 中药疗效好啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 被污染了的中药，还不知道是不是毒药
<onlylove_> nyfair: 中药是疗效好，那也是以前的中药
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你敢说现在环境污染对中药一点影响也没？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 有啊
<nyfair> onlylove_: 但是巴拉拉好好看啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我在等鬼妻更新，巴拉拉什么鬼
<nyfair> onlylove_: 鬼妻是神马
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有，夏达姐姐的子不语也不知道啥时候复更
<WhatsGoingOn> 只知道鬼父
<nyfair> http://www.iqiyi.com/a_19rrhc2b5d.html?vfm=2008_aldbd
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 巴啦啦小魔仙之梦幻旋律-少儿-高清正版在线观看-爱奇艺
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://ac.qq.com/Comic/ComicInfo/id/10460
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 家有鬼妻-家有鬼妻在线漫画-在线漫画-腾讯动漫官方网站
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你知道的太多了
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: sigh...
<nyfair> onlylove_: 有沟必火
<onlylove_> PS4啥时候能有盗版啊，正版太贵
<nyfair> 哪天我祖宅拆了我就辞职回家研究ps4模拟器
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你确定现代硬件能模拟PS4？听说农企弄了个APU给四公主
<lainme> 不玩游戏就没这问题了
<onlylove_> lainme: 不玩游戏难道玩代码不成
<nyfair> onlylove_: 10年前没人信能搞出ps2模拟器，现在完美了。到今天，dolphin模拟wii已经有模有样，xbox360模拟器也能跑上简单的商业游戏，就是ps3模拟器，很多游戏都能跑出个启动logo来
<onlylove_> nyfair: 拜托，ps2的硬件在那摆着呢
<nyfair> onlylove_: 为什么没人做这块，1难2官司3嘴炮
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 刚刷过油漆 : 巴克老爹坐在公园的长椅上休息,有个小孩站在他旁边很久,一直不走,巴克很奇怪,就问:"小天使,你为什么老站在这里?"小孩说:"这长椅刚刷过油漆,我想看看你站起来以后是什么样子。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 要是10年后，ps4模拟器我是信的
<WhatsGoingOn> 说不好, 现在硬件发展慢了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不过官司我是相信的，索尼不是花大价钱让某人别破解了么
 * QiongMangHuo 报销到账了!
<happyaron> nyfair: 你觉得输入法除了做流氓模块之外有什么可做的？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 皮肤啊……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 其实能做的事情挺多的，你们不愿意做
<happyaron> onlylove_: 他说windows上的呢
<onlylove_> happyaron: 换皮不是搜狗的强项么
<happyaron> onlylove_: 所以能换啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 然而还没发工资啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这个月31号 而且是工作日
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian8.1无法休眠怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471867 我安装的系统是debian-live-8.1.0-amd64-gnome-desktop 笔记本：acer 4750 型号M52316 使用的是普通用户，笔记本盖子合上不能休眠，睡眠，这些功能多没有。只有注销，重启，关机 如何才能休眠呢，就这问题卡
<^k^>  ─> 住了 zz: linux5588 — 2015-07-24 16:16
<onlylove_> happyaron: windows上的也不能朝着那方向走吧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 没有官方皮么，光指望用户共享？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 人可以懒，不能比我还懒
<happyaron> onlylove_: 官方基本不做皮
<onlylove_> happyaron: 那那对可以回家了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 报销到账了，你可以买你那啥了
 * QiongMangHuo 招商的无卡取款预约有效期从一天改成5分钟了.....
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44885
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 智能手机应用从隐形广告中获取欺骗性收入
<onlylove_> 看不到的隐形广告……
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.makelinux.net/ldd3/chp-6-sect-3
<ubrl> ⇪ f: .3. poll and select
<onlylove_> 擦，CIO真TM闲的蛋疼，整人12个月，然后送一个不知道是啥的，还for example mac book air
<gfxmode_> KFC的海盐焦糖风味花淇淋半价券，好像花不出去，KFC不给兑，说是没货了
 * QiongMangHuo 忙出翔
<onlylove_> gfxmode_: 换个店子
<gfxmode_> onlylove_: 嗯，晚上去丰盛町看看
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  04:56
<eexpss> 啥名字呢
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 渣渣
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 明天来不来
<eexpss> 明天接人。
<eexpss> 后天来？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: ^^ 你看我说啥
<eexpss> 蛋蛋你承诺请客，我就来。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你还有脸
<eexpss> 丫丫的。难道你想赖掉了。
<eexpss> 我一家人呢
 * WhatsGoingOn 支持 ee
<eexpss> lol
<eexpss> 额。这干嘛呢。呢。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 我看代码呢, 看到你来我就支持你一下哇
<eexpss> 看来还是要我去主持下工作协调会议。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 反正我也不出去吃, 算是精神支持你好了
<eexpss> 支持就好。
<QiongMangHuo> nnnnd
<eexpss> 蛋蛋。答应了吧。
<onlylove_> eexpss: ee神啊，论坛貌似有人找你？
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 请就好了  - 和ee的崽崽玩去
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 拉脱维亚森林覆盖面积约占全国面积的44%，全国共有1.4万个野生物种。
<nyfair> happyaron: 不是啊，我本来5.0测试版弄的好好的，你正式版什么功能都没加却搞了个守护进程这算哪门子事
<nyfair> happyaron: 输入法就该老老实实优化词库算法啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 拉脱维亚的官方语言为拉脱维亚语，分中部、东部和北部三种方言，属于印欧语系波罗的海语族，还有以拉丁字母为基础的文字。95%以上居民懂俄语，约10%居民懂德语、英语。通用俄语、英语。北欧语言在拉脱维亚有一定基础，如瑞典语。   <-- 感觉有点儿坑.
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 买了拉脱维亚的地，送个拉脱维亚萝莉给我
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 基础的凑合学学就行
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 如果有英文授课的大学, 我还想去学一个
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我也这么想的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 学一下冰河
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 去意大利的一个英文授课的学校读书
<nyfair> WhatsGoingOn: 你说得是lisp那个还是雅典娜那个
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: lisp那个.
<nyfair> WhatsGoingOn: 我不服啊，王垠比他好看多了啊，为毛沦落到现在这样
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 他是不是还找了个洋妞?
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: 冰河不嘬. 王垠这不服那不服的.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没. 他还没离婚.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你还有机会.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哦 他老婆是跆拳道认识的那个?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 这我不知道...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我不关注这种东西...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 卧槽! 你能不能别再开这个玩笑了 干!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我只是觉得, 能去读书比较爽
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 能不能不要哪壶不开提哪壶!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://sh.sina.com.cn/travel/destination/2014-12-16/1005123281.html
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 拉脱维亚男女比例悬殊 中国留学生容易艳遇的国家_热门旅游景点_新浪上海
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 在东北欧波罗的海三国之中，拉脱维亚也是最多中国留学生的，学费平，门槛低，英语授课， 每年吸引很多的专科生过去读研。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 英语授课.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 去吧, 真的
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 第一步没搞定呢啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 先得有工作啊
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 拉脱维亚有英语授课？
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 第一次听说
 * QiongMangHuo 唉, 算法差不开心
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 学啊
<QiongMangHuo> 来不及
<archl> WhatsGoingOn,  QiongMangHuo  我连专科都不是也。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 为了下次工作啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI    高那德的学生讲的算法课
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Coursera - Free Online Courses From Top Universities
<QiongMangHuo> 太高级了...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是的, 这个比斯坦福的那个算法课更偏理论...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: https://www.coursera.org/course/algo  这个简单.
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Coursera - Free Online Courses From Top Universities
<onlylove_> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1325975-1-1.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 取标题 HTTP redirection loop: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1325975-1-1.html
<onlylove_> ubrl: 废物，取个title都报错！
<ubrl> onlylove_,
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 拜股神
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 毛线...
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 果然放鸽子
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 怎么混的，人都知道你要放鸽子
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 看透他了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 现在可以叫 BuMangHuo 出来吃饭了, 然而估计你已经没有兴趣了...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 怎讲?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 出来请我吃大腰子
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 以前没见过啊
<BuMangHuo> ....
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 好奇心
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 现在...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 出来请我吃大腰子
<BuMangHuo> 蓝牙耳机又不能用了
<BuMangHuo> 关了一下机而已
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 赶紧让 QiongMangHuo解决
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不解决不请
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 送给我就好了
 * QiongMangHuo 下班
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx如何设置字体和字库的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471868 请看我新装的fcitx，输入 zidong ，显示请看图片 问题1： 字体大小不一，好像不是等宽的，“自”明显比“动”要小，如何设置字体，避免这种情况？ 问题2： 输入 zidong，前四个选项分
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 看起来你的大腰子不用请的样子
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不过我和你说啊，pulse audio大坑啊，你赶紧开发个好点的东西换掉它
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 已经响了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我被pa坑了好多次了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 蓝男人壕赞
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这是啥梗？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 没有梗啊
<BuMangHuo> 就是 blueman
<onlylove_> 额……
<onlylove_> g blueman
<ubrl> onlylove_: blueman Buy tickets from the official website to see |Blue Man| Group.
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 什么叫王垠这不服那不服，天朝屁民不是很喜欢这种性格，你看隔壁四娘和各种龙傲天小说
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我真没见喷子王服过谁
<nyfair> onlylove_: 是在下输了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 喷子王上次黑数学被打脸了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 有这事？关键字啥，我去围观
<nyfair> onlylove_: 黑编程语言别人玩不过他，他没事找事去黑自己不熟的东西干嘛
<nyfair> http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2015/07/04/math/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 数学和编程
<onlylove_> nyfair: 大概是黑编程语言上瘾了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • /sys下为什么不可写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471869 ubuntu的/sys为什么是不可写的？ 另外我把/sys加上可写权限后，为什么依然不可写？别的linux系统也是这样的吗？还是ubuntu特有的安全机制？ 请各位帮忙，谢谢！！ zz: sharecj — 2015-07-24 18:06
<onlylove_> nyfair: 看了开头就看不下去了，这绝对有病
<onlylove_> nyfair: 貌似大部分人还是知道计算机被造出来作甚的
<onlylove_> “计算机科学并不是数学的一个分支，它在很大程度上是优于数学，高于数学的”就这句话，就是不要命的节奏
<onlylove_> 高等数学计算机里面用不上，请问FFT是啥
<onlylove_> 我保证我高中没学过快速傅氏变换
<onlylove_> 香农定理，查分曼彻斯特编码
<onlylove_> 我受不了了
<onlylove_> 确定喷子王是川大毕业的么，别给川大抹黑好么
<nyfair> 然则做为专业的历史系学生，我fft变换还是玩的很熟的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛啊，拉氏变换，傅氏变换，Z变幻毁了我的大学啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 高数，电路，大学物理，都废了
<onlylove_> 嗯，Z变换
 * onlylove_ 发现自己可以喷喷子王了
<onlylove_> 虽然玩编程玩不过他
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我不是牛牛，你才是
<onlylove_> 对冲基金是啥
<onlylove_> 又是有钱人的游戏……
<onlylove_> 下班过周末，周一又要忙活了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 谁用过 debian live cd？
<Freebuilder>  突然发现 GPT 好卵好用，在此之前怎么会有 DOS MBR 这种二货
<^k^> 新 Mint • Mint 17.2 如何安装gnome3桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471871 在终端输入 sudo apt-get install gnome-shell 需要下载的很小，而且安装完成后注销选择gnome环境进入后黑屏，想问一下各位大神geweMint17.2如何安装gnome3桌面？ zz: Bear09 — 2015-07-24 19:08
 * archl 胖了，以前能看到4块腹肌，现在只有2块了。。。
<archl> 切，只好弯腰前倾看看了~
<Freebuilder> 高手是一块的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新手求教：stardict的词典管理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471874 按照网上的方法把下载的词典解压到 /usr/share/stardict/dic 然后重启星际译王，没反应。 zz: alchemist3 — 2015-07-24 20:33
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新手求教：stardict的词典管理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471875 按照网上说的，将下载下的词典解压到/usr/share/stardict/dic 下，但是重启星际译王后没反应。请教。 话说刚刚发了一遍说审核之后通知我，到现在也没消息，论坛不可能这么慢吧？我第一次
<^k^>  ─> 用。非常新的新手。 zz: alchemist3 — 2015-07-24 20:55
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么，网站IP会变化？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471877 Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ nslookup www.tmall.com Server:      8.8.8.8 Address:   8.8.8.8#53 Non-authoritative answer: www.tmall.com   canonical name = www.tmall.com.danuoyi.tbcache.com. Name:   www.tmall.com.danuoyi.tbcache.com Address: 12
<^k^>  ─> 1.14.13.14 Name:   www.tmall.com.danuoyi.tbcache.com Address: 183.61.241.134 Name:   www.tmall.com.danuoyi.tbcach …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 剛剛從Windows或者Mac轉來的用戶請看本文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471878 剛剛從Windows或者Mac轉來的、第一次用Linux的用戶請看本文： http://user.qzone.qq.com/695591190/blog/1436941035 看完您就能明白：Linux不是Windows/Mac，請不要用Windows/Mac的價值觀來評判Linux。 讀
<abc_> 'ping!
<abc_> ..
<abc_> 测试
<ubrl> abc_:点点点.  12:15
<ruifeng> 都睡了么 ？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 128g固态+1t机械安装系统时该如何分配，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471880 之前一直是纯500g机械硬盘，这次升级买了新硬盘加固态，内存加到16g。 以前是直接扔在机械里面，现在加了固态，不知道该如何分配。。。 zz: 黑and白 — 2015-07-25 8:22
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老师过来告诉我一声 : 我班的一个女孩再后排,再听随身听,耳朵堵着所以说话声很大,对她同桌说:老师过来告诉我一声.几乎所有同学都听到了.老师也不例外,看看那位同学,然后说:我不过去.
<aier> hi
<aier> who are you ?
<ubrl> aier:点点点.  23:16
<aier> hello!
<aier> ....
<aier> test
<ubrl> aier:点点点.  23:17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu安装在U盘的步骤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471882 请大神指点一下如何把ubuntu装在U盘内还有3.0接口16G的U盘够装了吗？ zz: 虚拟内存太低 — 2015-07-25 11:30
<theJian> ubuntu 14.04 似乎有個pptp鏈接失敗的bug
<theJian> 諸位有什麼好辦法麼?
<JuCei> 没有吧～是不是自己防火墙的原因啊
<tcstory> 有哪个哥哥会用nodejs吗
<JuCei> 之前用的时候，好像开着防火墙，然后就访问不了～～还专门试过
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<theJian> JuCei: 但是但是......我自己的電腦防火牆是慣了的, 服務器用的是centos, 應該也關了, 因爲我shadowsocks連得上
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mqGILvyBAACiaCJCqLYAALrCgDfB9kAAKKA676.jpg 看美女如何制服拉登
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu最小化最后一个窗体会卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471883 求解，不记得之前有什么设置，用启动器打开任意一个或多个窗体逐个最小化，最后一个窗体单机最小化就卡住，可以切到窗体恢复，但再次执行同样操作始终卡在那个界面 zz: leeeeed —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-07-25 14:20
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助: ubuntu 14.04 xfce 音量调节热键失效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471884 我的笔记本安装14.04的xfce后, 其他基本都正常, 唯独fn控制音量加减和静音的热键不管用. 谷歌,度娘搜索一顿也没找到合适的方法. 网上有人说不管用, 是按音量加/减后, 右上角
<sennn> hello?
<iamfredng> world
<sennn> ?
<NoIE> it works!
<sennn> 今天真衰,
<JuCei> sennn it looks like you are everywhere
<sennn> JuCei, maybe,hahaha
<JuCei> sennn s0, that's true?
<sennn> JuCei, i am not get it ,what is s0?
<JuCei> sennn s0 = so, onley for fun
<JuCei> *only
<sennn> i see
<JuCei> just like what the faces = what the fuck
<sennn> oh,nice
<sennn> JuCei, i am in everywhere? of course i am not...
<JuCei> sennn, are you in ##English too?
<sennn> JuCei, yes
<JuCei> sennn, well~ that means everywheree
<sennn> JuCei, haha
<sennn> 神人
<sennn> 走位風騷
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何在linux下用程序播放wav文件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471885 从u盘安装好Ubuntu14.04以后，可以播放声音。 按照 http://www.faceye.net/search/154045.html 文章，在linux下播放wav文件，得安装OSS（Open Sound System），或者Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA)。该文章利
<^k^>  ─> 用OSS提供的接口函数，实现播放wav文件。看到网上说是安装OSS之前，得先卸载之前安装的 …
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • audacity 2.05 启动界面状态栏“欢迎来到”翻译有误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471886 偶然间发现，貌似关系不大 zz: TeliuTe — 2015-07-25 16:49
<onlylove> happyaron: grub的cmdline acpi_brightness=vendor不起作用，是不是我又少装了啥
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 第二个按钮是什么功能键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471887 第二个按钮是什么功能键？ zz: wulisong — 2015-07-25 17:59
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 命运 : 妻:「来看看我有没有断掌?」 夫:「不用看了,钱有的。」 妻:「为什么?」 夫:「不然我的一生怎么会断送在你的手里。」
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<JQK> 自由建客居然來貼吧了
<Freebuilder> JQK, 没法，百度成气候了
<JQK> ?
<Freebuilder> 你没发现帖吧比论坛活跃吗？
<JQK> 活跃白搭，都是水……
<JQK> 感覺貼吧越來越亂
<Freebuilder> 帖吧向来乱
<Freebuilder> 不过，天下大乱也比万马齐喑要好
<onlylove> 我还是觉得论坛好点
<Freebuilder> 我也更喜欢论坛
<Freebuilder> 寻寻觅觅
<Freebuilder> 寻寻
<Freebuilder> 觅觅
<Freebuilder> 冷冷
<Freebuilder> 清清
<Freebuilder> 凄凄
<Freebuilder> 惨惨
<Freebuilder> 戚戚
<maplebeats> 123
<maplebeats> hello
<maplebeats> test
<maplebeats> fuck
<maplebeats> 有人吗？
<nwmonster> ...
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  12:31
<JuCei> (◐ o ◑ )
<JuCei> 都12点半了亲
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  12:32
<nwmonster> lol
<JuCei> 该休息了
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  12:32
<maplebeats> 确实- -
<maplebeats> 可以睡觉了
<nwmonster> 夜生活刚开始
<maplebeats> 大神们晚安
<maplebeats> 没有夜生活
<suifeng> exit
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-26
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 求助！！15.10网卡名更改回eth0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471888 装了15.10，发现网卡命名不是以前的方式了，是enp8s0了，想改回eth0，但试了网上之前的方法：biosname的方法没有用阿，不知道是否有人搞定这个问题了？ 搞了一天了，疯了～～～～～ zz: snobi — 2
<^k^>  ─> 015-07-26 2:50
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx的Ambiance主题皮肤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471889 当选用Ambiance桌面主题时，fcitx的默认皮肤总显得格格不入。使用fcitx的Ambiance皮肤吧，无比合谐。 1. 解压后双击即可安装。 2. 在下拉菜单中skin项选Ambiance，ok。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2015-07-26 8:32
<bla2> otg电源线，有人用过吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老死的 : 他的朋友说:"他亲戚家有一条河,河里有条船,船上有一匹母马,母马下了一匹小马,小马好奇于是从船的这头开始向另一头狂奔…………  突然一日,小马倒在地上,掰开马嘴一看。'惊呼原来是老死'
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7984.html 破产者 : 一个强盗冲进一家屋中,举枪对着主人——一名破产者,说:"先生,上帝派我来问你借点钱。"破产者看了看桌上喝空的毒药瓶,对强盗说:"不用烦你了,我很快就会去见他老人家的。"
 * suifeng 午安各位！
<suifeng> irc没落成这样子呀！现在都没多少人了
<maplebeats> 对啊
<maplebeats> 为什么全是left join信息
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕 2天不见
<kandu> hoxily: 下午好。前些日子都在浪游，没看到消息，抱歉抱歉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我一定答应你 : 我的女儿两岁了。经常有不满意的事但表达不出来,她就大声嚷嚷。 我告诉她这很不好,并对她说有什么要求尽管说,我一定答应。 她回答说:"妈妈,我想大声嚷嚷"。
<RainFlying> bla2: 用过，在 Nexus 10 上同时接有线键盘有线鼠标和移动硬盘用。
<bla2> RainFlying: 然后那个电源线可以给移动硬盘供电？
<RainFlying> bla2: 有带电源的 OTG 线，不过我是用带电源的 USB Hub
<bla2> RainFlying: 我手机otg外接u盘还得搞个能给u盘供电的otg线，据说是手机本身不提供电压，唉，所以才烦心从那去搞个能给u盘供电的otg
<RainFlying> bla2: Nexus 4 ?
<bla2> RainFlying: zte
<RainFlying> bla2: 扔
<bla2> RainFlying: 。。。
<bla2> RainFlying: 你用过fvwm没
<RainFlying> bla2: 9 年前用过
<bla2> RainFlying: ...你还记得怎么设置按钮不？我改了个按钮图标，然后发现按钮后面多了个方块很丑，不知道怎么搞
<RainFlying> bla2: 不记得了，我后来没再用过 Linux 的桌面环境。
<bla2> RainFlying: 你用os x?
<RainFlying> bla2: 一般用 Windows，公司配的笔记本是 MacBook Pro 就用 MacinTrash。
<RainFlying> 非常垃圾的一个系统，所以叫做 Macin Trash
<bla2> 苹果太贵了对我来说，我看见苹果官网上的os x ei caption什么的貌似很漂亮的桌面呀
<RainFlying> 什么都不开，system load 就是将近 3
<RainFlying> 如果开点什么应用，很容易负载就上 6，动不动就上到 20+，偶尔会飘到 100+
<RainFlying> 基本上负载都是 kernel_task  WindowServer cloudd 之类贡献的。
<bla2> 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最困难的案例 : 两名精神病医生在一起聊天。"你遇到的最困难的案例是什么?"一个问道。 "我曾经遇到一位病人,"另一个回答说,"他总相信他有一位富有的叔叔在南美洲,会留给他一大笔财产,所以他每天什么也不干,就在等通知他去领遗产的信。" "结果怎样?" "我花
<^k^>  ─> 了八年的时间治好了他,但是,那可恶的信来了！！！ "
<RainFlying> Retina 的说得分辨率很牛逼，我之前用的 Asus Zenbook 1920x1080，用了 Retina 之后，发现，卧槽，显示怎么可以这么烂！！
<suifeng> 一屏的退出进入
<halenrain> hi,all
<ubrl> halenrain:点点点.  04:47
<halenrain> ubrl:hehe
<ubrl> halenrain, .. 休息一下 ..  04:48
<halenrain> ubrl:no
<suifeng> 把加入退出消息忽略掉，现在清爽多了。
<ubrl> halenrain,
<halenrain> 怎么刷新dosbox 挂载的文件夹
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何查看并设置系统界面的字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471891 请看附件。 如何查看当前操作系统设置的字体？ 如何将我已经安装的google noto设置为操作系统界面的字体？ zz: pengsir — 2015-07-26 16:53
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 爱江山更爱美人
<halenrain> 。。。。
<halenrain> 我也是醉了
<Freebuilder> 来呀来个酒啊，不醉不罢休
<halenrain> ==
<Freebuilder> 清了一个下午的化粪池，臭死哥了
<yunfan_> Freebuilder: 你还干这事？
<Freebuilder> yunfan_, 自家的堵了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 X界面频繁卡死，按Ctrl Alt F1后再调回来又好了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471893 Ubuntu用了有一段时间了，有一天打开电脑以后用着用着就突然卡死了，鼠标也动不了，键盘似乎只有进入控制台的命令能用，然后再按Ctrl Alt F7以后又没问题了。使用的
<halenrain> masm哪里找
<Freebuilder> 微软那个汇编器？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<halenrain> Freebuilder: enen
<Freebuilder> http://doshome.com/soft/
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ DOS之家--软件下载--$SoftName$
<halenrain> 有最新版吗
<halenrain> Freebuilder: 有最新版的masm 吗
<Freebuilder> 无
<suifeng> freeflying:现在人数这么少呀
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • root安装软件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471894 我发现：直接用root登陆，并安装软件；与普通用户登陆后，使用su进入root状态，安装软件， 这两种方式有不同的效果，某些情况下，方法安装的东西在普通用户权限下无法使用，请解释一下缘由？
<^k^>  ─> zz: pengsir — 2015-07-26 18:56
<suifeng> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sideekb8lmm4rmu/Image-2015-07-26-001.png
<ubrl> suifeng: ⇪ Dropbox - Image-2015-07-26-001.png
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老师和学生是对冤家 : 初二学生刚接触到物理课,都觉得物理难学。物理老师正在课堂上传授物理的学习方法,突然有一个学生放了一个响屁。老师听了,眉头一皱说道:"同学们,物理固然难学,但还是可以学好的,千万不要泄气呀！ "
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 跨平台安装openssl时报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471895 1、工具包 toolchain-mips_gcc-4.3.3+cs_uClibc-0.9.30.1 2、编译过程: cd /tmp tar -xf openssl-1.0.1p.tar.gz cd openssl-1.0.1p export TOOLCHAIN=/opt/cross/mipsel/7620/staging_dir/toolchain-mips_gcc-4.3.3+cs_uClibc-0.9.30.1 指定TOOLCHAIN工具链 exp
<^k^>  ─> ort PATH="$TOOLCHAIN/usr:$PATH" 将工具链加入环境变量 export STAGING_DIR=/opt/cross/mipsel/7620/staging_dir …
<Freebuilder> UEFI 植后门是不是更容易？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你是那个杀猪的 : 小光是一位勤奋好学的学生,他利用寒假兼职赚取学费。白天帮肉贩割肉,晚上则到医院实习。某晚,有位老妇因急诊,要施行手术,由小光推她进手术室。老妇惊慌失色地狂喊:"天啊！你是那个杀猪的,你要把我推到哪啊！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 系统安装挂载问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471899 win8+ubuntu安装在主硬盘，/home挂载在光驱位的从硬盘可以不？ zz: shelkit — 2015-07-27 7:33
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-25
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟求助虚拟机安装ububtu16.04后nat模式无法上网的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479525 最近在公司的机器上安装了虚拟机运行ubuntu16.04，使用NAT模式，但是发现无法上网，情况如下： 安装环境： 虚拟机：VMware® Workstation 12 Pro（12.1.1 build-37709
<^k^>  ─> 94）完整版 操纵系统:win7 windows自带防火墙已经关闭，360卫士也退出了 网络环境： 公司局 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04 LTS 下载地址？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479526 ？ zz: upsbuntf — 2016-07-25 9:54
<yunfan> shit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu software就是个摆设，根本无法用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479527 通过software安装软件奇慢无比，安装上的软件在已安装列表中无法查看。 在已安装列表中删除软件，同样是奇慢无比，结果删除了列表中依然显示。 这么重要的软件入口做的如何
<^k^>  ─> 烂，ubuntu这是作死呢。 zz: bpns — 2016-07-25 11:48
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 完全理解 : 汉斯问他的朋友:离婚困难吗? 朋友答: 一点不难,法官就是我妻子的第一个丈夫。
<Vie> test
<ubrl> Vie:点点点.  14:08
 * yunfan fua
<ycz> test
<ubrl> ycz:点点点.  15:00
<Unlock> #join #Vie
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 不是说16.04有快照功能吗?怎么没有看到人使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479528 不是说16.04有快照功能吗?怎么没有看到人使用 不知这快照是否和虚拟机的快照一样.如果是这样的话那就好了, 以后折腾系统完全不怕了 现在技术水平有限,系统很容易搞挂
<Jerning> 大家好,我想请问一下,ubuntu下未更新到systemctl的版本,都应该用service 来操作?因为我发现用/etc/init.d/ssh restart 并不会生效
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 无法安装boost库和g++  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479529 lyj@lyj-MacBookPro:~$ sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev [sudo] password for lyj: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发
<qiufei01> exit
<qiufei01> exit
<qiufei01> quit
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 无法安装boost库和g++  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479535 lyj@lyj-MacBookPro:~$ sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev [sudo] password for lyj: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstab
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 无法安装boost库和g++  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479536 lyj@lyj-MacBookPro:~$ sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev [sudo] password for lyj: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstab
<qiufei01> ll
<qiufei01> bye
<qiufei01> help
<splashing> bitcoin address:1GePYgY5bREWm3DSgkMqhh2sAVRfDQd9RZ
<chiu> 冒个泡。
<chiu> ...
<chiu> @Ficapy
<Sevk> 新  常用硬件支持 • brasero无法擦除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479537 不知为什么brasero无法擦除光盘，但能刻录，而且用光盘安装ubuntu没问题。 就是不能擦除？？？？点击brasero工具中的擦除后那个擦除键是灰的，不能点？？？ 重装brasero还是不好使，换成opensuse用k3b也不好使
<Sevk>  ─> ？ 怎么回事？？光盘不擦除的话也不能每次装系统都换新光盘呀！！ zz: hanis_ghost — 201 …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: brasero无法擦除 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: hanis_ghost
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问一下源和 里面的服务器有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479538 zz: FHXISDOG — 2016-07-25 19:23
<root_> 晚上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 讨厌的男人 : 汤姆又来找女友玛瑞,他正在客厅耐心等候时,玛瑞的小弟弟艾米尔生气地走出来。"讨厌的家伙,你为什么总来找我姐姐,你自已没有吗?"
<catd> 哈
<MaDuSamurai_> 这个房间很沉寂啊
<MaDuSamurai> 大家都没怎么在聊捏
<MaDuSamurai> 晚安各位
<MaDuSamurai> byebye
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-26
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • dns域名解析服务器的架设  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479540 我在看《linux服务器架设》，有模糊的地方 1.我买了一个合法域名 xyz.info 2.我买了一个虚拟主机 ip地址假定是 114.113.112.111 我想在 114.113.112.111 上架设dns服务器，让世界上所有的人，都通过我这
<^k^>  ─> 个虚拟主机来解析 xyz.info 《linux服务器架设》上说域名解析服务器必须获得合法授权，请 …
<ycz> 怎么隐藏IP啊？
<ycz> 为啥向#freenode频道发送IP隐藏不能发送消息呢？
<ycz> test
<ubrl> ycz:点点点.  10:06
<ycz> ubrl: how to hide ip?
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 怎么设置三联屏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479541 七彩虹 i-b85ex v20板载显卡，分别通过HDMI、DVI、VGA接口接了三台显示器，现在只能用复制桌面、扩展桌面、映射桌面，要怎么设置三联屏？ zz: AaronGao — 2016-07-26 10:15
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • [求助]apache访问子目录的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479542 在14.04及以前的版本中，apache运行后是可以访问其下的目录的。举个例子，其默认的根目录是/var/www/html，现在在其下建立子目录，即形成/var/www/html/mydir这样的形式。现在的问题是mydir目录在
<^k^>  ─> 浏览器里打不开，也无法访问其下的文件。已经改过文件系统的权限之类了，但是没有效 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Win7+Ubuntu 16.04双系统 win7升级win10失败后可否删除win7？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479545 前段时间禁不住微软的推送，手贱升级了盗版Win7，结果升级没有成功，现在Win10进不去，Win7也恢复不了，安全模式下也不行，一进去就蓝屏死机。 Ubuntu可以进，原
<^k^>  ─> 来Win7系统下的相关资料已经进行了备份，那么 现在我格式化原来的Win7系统盘，然后重新 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装linux系统到分区时因为笔记本电脑屏幕太小右下角的继续点不到该怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479546 求解答 zz: 耶耶耶 — 2016-07-26 11:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ctrl+alt+t失效，打不开终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479547 在系统设置里，修改位ctrl+alt+g，就能打开终端了，所以我觉得是t被占用了，但是我不知道是什么占用了ctrl+alt+t，我该怎么修改？ 谢谢。 zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-07-26 13:47
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ctrl+alt+t失效，打不开终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479550 在系统设置里，修改位ctrl+alt+g，就能打开终端了，所以我觉得是t被占用了，但是我不知道是什么占用了ctrl+alt+t，我该怎么修改？ 谢谢。 zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-07-26 14:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ctrl+alt+t失效，打不开终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479552 在系统设置里，修改位ctrl+alt+g，就能打开终端了，所以我觉得是t被占用了，但是我不知道是什么占用了ctrl+alt+t，我该怎么修改？ 谢谢。 zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-07-26 14:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 关于ubuntu 16.04开机运行命令的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479553 之前ubuntu 12.04的时候系统开机默认会运行/etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf里面的命令，而我升级到ubuntu 16.04后这个conf文件直接不运行了，机制改了吗，还是其他原因，求各位大神解答。。。 图中红色部
<^k^>  ─> 分加入一下命令是可以在开机执行的 zz: ljiaw6969912 — 2016-07-26 15:07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 关于ubuntu 16.04开机运行命令的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479555 之前ubuntu 12.04的时候系统开机默认会运行/etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf里面的命令，而我升级到ubuntu 16.04后这个conf文件直接不运行了，机制改了吗，还是其他原因，求各位大神解答。。。 zz: ljiaw696991
<^k^>  ─> 2 — 2016-07-26 15:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装过程中无限休眠 黑屏 光标闪烁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479556 硬件core m HD5300 可能是GNOME不兼容 请问有人知道怎么处理吗 zz: jianzhiunique — 2016-07-26 15:51
<OT_iux> 好安静
<Niac> ÊÇ°¡
<iMadper> 恩.
<Niac> ½ñÌìÈëÖ°
<^k^> Niac say: 今天入职 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iMadper> Niac: 求内推啊
<iMadper> Niac: 涨薪50%就好.
<Niac> leader问我下班有事没 我说没有 他让我最近一直下班后加下班
<iMadper> Niac: 好leader
<iMadper> Niac: 先问有没有事才让加班的leader都是好leader
<Niac> ¿ÉÊǲŵÚÒ»Ìì°¡
<^k^> Niac say: 可是才第一天啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iMadper> Niac: 第一天就这么关心你
<iMadper> Niac: 羡慕.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你这日子过得蛮滋润啊
<Niac> ÄãÃǲ»¾õµÃÕâÊÇÏÝÚåÂð
<^k^> Niac say: 你们不觉得这是陷阱吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * iMadper 掉线
<OT_iux> …… Niac 这是常态
<Niac> ËùÒÔÎÒ¸ÃÐÀÈ»½ÓÊÜ
<^k^> Niac say: 所以我该欣然接受 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<OT_iux> Niac, RT @德艺双馨郭德纲：“要有上班以外的生活”，于是有了加班。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怕痒的脖子 :     一个罪犯被押上了绞架,他哀求把绞索套在腰上,千万不要系在脖子上。他说:"我脖子那儿特别怕痒,要是把绞索套在脖子上,我自己会笑死的。"
<^k^> 新  校园社团支持 • 有在武汉的同学吗！现在急需找份工作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479557 哎。 最近失业了，现在急需有份工作，要不然都快要吃土了都。 当然了 如果工作提供住宿当然最好了，要是不提供住宿也不强求。 首先说下我可以胜任那些工作吧。 一， 熟悉Li
<onlylove_> 真TM的这网络
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 反向隧道遭遇问题： ERROR: Failed to open display:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479558 电脑 b 是 win7 系统，已经设置好了，允许远程登陆。 电脑 a 电脑 b 一个 vps 我在电脑 b 上建立从 vps 指向 b 的反向隧道 ssh -CfNg -R 10020:127.0.0.1:3389 root@vps_ip 现在从电脑 b 登陆 vps ssh r
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04.1如何安装字体？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479559 刚刚装了16.04.1，但是发现字体不能向以前的版面那样双击安装。 现请教大侠。 多谢。 zz: dfsr — 2016-07-26 19:01
<tangose> Any site of software source in China for Ubuntu ?
<tangose> Except 163
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • samba共享服务器启动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479560 启动就是失败 root@ormosia-pc:/home/ormosia# /etc/init.d/smbd restart [....] Restarting smbd (via systemctl): smbd.serviceJob for smbd.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status smbd.service
<^k^>  ─> " and "journalctl -xe" for details. failed! root@ormosia-pc:/home/ormosia# /etc/init.d/nmbd restart [....] Restarting …
<Baoanony> 都是中国人？
<Baoanony> :)
<MaDuSamurai> 水漂
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教两种路径表示方法的区别？详情见内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479564 Code: ./w3af_console . /tmp/w3af_dependency_install.sh 上面两段代码，请注意./ 和. /的区别是什么？ （说明：点右斜线和点空格右斜线的区别是什么） zz: 九天星 — 2016-07-27 11:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教两种路径表示方法的区别？详情见内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479565 Code: ./w3af_console . /tmp/w3af_dependency_install.sh 上面两段代码，请注意./ 和. /的区别是什么？ （说明：点右斜线和点空格右斜线的区别是什么） zz: 九天星 — 2016-07-27 11:10
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 在 Ubuntu 安裝 Pokémon GO (寶可夢 Go) 伺服器狀態 指標圖示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479567 在 Ubuntu 安裝 Pokémon GO (寶可夢 Go) 伺服器狀態 指標圖示 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/poke ... tor-ubuntu Pokémon GO Server Status Indicator for Linux 指標圖示顏色代表意義 Gr
<^k^>  ─> een means the server is up Orange means the server is unstable Red means the server is down zz: poloshiao — 2016-07 …
 * noper 抱抱
<noper> noper:你胸大
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席qiao，大象呢
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 没见大象
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 那货不知去哪浪去了。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 外接屏幕已被检测到但一直黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479569 Ubuntu16.04 笔记本电脑 Nvidia 970M+Intel双显卡，已更新到最新驱动 外接屏幕刚接上时显示正常，外接屏幕的分辨率为1440x900.由于我想将外界屏幕竖起来使用，在系统设置-显示-方向那里只有正常，
<^k^>  ─> 而没有其他方向可选，于是用了命令xrandr -o left后，外接屏幕黑屏，主屏幕只有一小块有 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我家小白还活着 : 同学小明,特喜欢狗,他的爱犬不久前病故,其伤心欲绝,闭关了很久。这天,几个同学约他出去玩,路上碰见一条黑色大狗。其立刻右手一挥:"大家不要怕！ "说着便走上前,蹲下,泪眼汪汪地对着大黑狗说:"如果我家小白还活着,也有你这般大了。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • ubuntu16.04LTS 网卡问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479570 问题描述：网卡无法搜索出WI-FI信号，需重启才能解决。 何时出现： 1、有时在断开“WI-FI信号“之后。 2、有时在断开热点之后。（电脑开热点） 出现频率：几乎100% 附件说明：出现故障后，无法侦测到
<^k^>  ─> 周围WIFI，需重启才能解决。 zz: cocolee — 2016-07-27 17:44
<skraito> come to ##worldgamer
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 为何这段Python代码死循环?Python解释器的Bug?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479571 为何这段Python代码死循环?Python解释器的Bug? Python版本: 3.4.2 Code: words = ['cat', 'window', 'defenestrate'] for w in words:  # Loop over a slice copy of the entire list.  if len(w) > 6:   words.insert(0, w) Quote: I
<^k^>  ─> f you need to modify the sequence you are iterating over while inside the loop (for example to duplicate selected ite …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu server安装xfce4后如何切换到图形界面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479572 系统为Ubuntu Server 16.04 在安装xfce之前只更新过默认安装的软件。 执行了以下命令安装了xfce4桌面环境： Code: sudo apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies 其他的没设置过。 但是只有root用
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu server安装xfce4后如何切换到图形界面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479573 系统为Ubuntu Server 16.04 在安装xfce之前只更新过默认安装的软件。 执行了以下命令安装了xfce4桌面环境： Code: sudo apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies 其他的没设置过。 但是只有root用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 明年同岁 : 杂货商新添了一个女儿。一天,朋友来给他的小千金说媒,讲明对方只比女孩 大一岁。商人与妻子私下商量这门亲事,他说:"女儿刚满周岁,而那男孩已 经两岁了,比女儿大了一倍。等到女儿二十岁出嫁时,他该有四十岁了。我们 怎能忍心让闺女嫁给这么一个老头子呢
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于Ubuntu15.04登录校园NMS的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479574 新人求助，刚刚接触Ubuntu，坑爹的校园网需要SRun3k这个客户端登录。但是客户端并不支持Ubuntu。查过一些方法，设置IP用DSL上网，网页认证登录校园网。本人新手一枚，不知道
<^k^>  ─> 具体应该怎么做，已经被折磨两天了。求助~ zz: 360101744 — 2016-07-27 21:11
<pity> 唯一一个有 sudo 权限的用户误操作丢失了 sudo 权限，root 用户是禁止登录的，还有办法破么？
<pity> 今天手贱得厉害
<popolon> ls
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-28
<pity> http://www.wooyun.org/ 乌云升级 8 天了，被拔硬盘了么？
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  升级中
<onlylove> pity: 据说是挖了不该挖的地方
<pity> ..
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • jobs -x command 的作用是什么?说明不太理解,实验也没弄明白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479579 jobs -x command 的作用是什么?说明不太理解,实验也没弄明白 Code: $ help jobs jobs: jobs [-lnprs] [jobspec ...] or jobs -x command [args]     Display status of jobs.         Lists the active jo
<^k^>  ─> bs.  JOBSPEC restricts output to that job.     Without options, the status of all active jobs is displayed.     …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • debian无法用apt下载任何东西？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479581 刚在virtualbox里安装完了debian 终端里输入 apt-get install vim后 显示这个:1.png 怎么处理？谢谢 zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-07-28 12:28
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 问题已解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479581 问题已解决 把/etc/apt/source.list里的 deb cdrom那一行删掉就行了。。 zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-07-28 12:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 感觉linux的桌面，不适合普通用户。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479582 10年的时候装过linux和xp双系统，面对一堆命令行，还是勉强的接受了，至少没有多余的广告，简洁纯净。 但是六年过去了，貌似驱动兼容性，人机交互界面，易用性，稳定性等等都
<^k^>  ─> 没有多大的进步。 一点简单的功能，都要动用命令行。外表很华丽，但是极度容易崩溃 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu的错误还是一大堆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479583 10年的时候装过linux和xp双系统，面对一堆命令行，还是勉强的接受了，至少没有多余的广告，简洁纯净。 但是六年过去了，貌似驱动兼容性，人机交互界面，易用性，稳定性等等都没有多大的
<iMadper> github今天500了啊?
<pity> iMadper: oops
<pity> iMadper: https://status.github.com/graphs/past_day 刚挂了不久
<ubrl> ⇪ t: GitHub System Status
 * iMadper 求工作
 * iMadper 求double
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • w3af启动报错问题请教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479584 将W3AF安装在UBUNTU上，第一次使用正常 ，第二次打开时报错，因报错界面全英文，故请教解决办法！ 详情见附图 选区_070.png zz: 九天星 — 2016-07-28 14:07
<WL_mutou> 下午好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 版本的 gcc 出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479585 在当前目录写了一个 hello.c，如下： Code: #include <stdio.h> int main(void) {   printf("Hello World!");   return 0; } 然后使用 gcc 编译，结果显示如下： 执行命令 $ which gcc /usr/bin/gcc 不知道为什么会执
<^k^>  ─> 行到： cat: /home/linky/workspace/repo/repository/build-tool3: 这一句 还有这一句：/tmp/ccVzFmaW.o:无法 …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本16.04装了个外接屏幕开机死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479586 如题，nvidia显卡+intel显卡，外接了一个显示器。但每次开机输入完密码后，系统运行大概30秒后就会卡死，鼠标键盘都没有反应。 如果开机后，再插入外接显示器，则没问题，这是
<^k^>  ─> 我的/etc/X11/xorg.conf文件的内容： Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "layout" Screen 0 "nvidia" Inactive "in …
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 显卡是GeForce GT 650M的笔记本可以配caffe吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479587 之前在自己的笔记本上配过caffe，但是当cuda装完要测试的时候，都会显示没有显卡352这样的错误。我用的是cuda7.0的deb包安装的。我查了一下自己电脑的配置，如下： 00:02.0 VGA co
<^k^>  ─> mpatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible con …
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • Wine  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479588 我已经下载了wine但不懂怎么打开运行，找不到程序 通过我的 MI 3 上的 Tapatalk发言 zz: lusaoxin — 2016-07-28 17:43
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有感觉 : 有位患者到医院看玻 大夫详细询问其病情后,对他说:"请躺下,让我检查检查。" 大夫在患者的腹部按压了几下,问:"有感觉吗?" 患者:"有！ " 大夫:"什么感觉?" 患者:"有人在按我的肚皮。"
<tangose1> I find the chat room #ubuntu-cn on irc.freenode.net is like the chat room #ubuntu-cn on irc.ubuntu.com.Are they the same thing?
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 16.04 无线连接校园网 无法获取ipv6  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479589 连接校园网无线后，获取不了全局ipv6, wifi连接设置里，ipv4和ipv6都是自动 ifconfig 结果如下: enp4s0f0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 20:6a:8a:67:ac:6c UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX pack
<^k^>  ─> ets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueue …
<tmianotc> ubuntu 16.04 启动之后，只有launcher，桌面一片黑， 终端输入：unity  ，才出现桌面背景，这是怎么回事？如何才能设置开机自启unity？
<tmianotc> 补充：有时候启动是有桌面背景的
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-29
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:00
<root_> test
<ubrl> root_:点点点.  10:00
<sjd_zeus> 好久没来这里了，咋没人聊天呢
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 15.10 kylin ifconfig 看不到网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479591 不知道更改了哪里现在虚拟机正常开机ifconfig看不到网卡了，只能看到一个lo,但是进入恢复模式用root权限进入ifconfig可以看到有线网卡，在正常进入又看不到了，请问如何恢复
<^k^>  ─> 在正常模式下的网卡驱动 zz: Jun Don — 2016-07-29 10:15
<skraito> WELCOME TO GUINESS BOOK WORLD GAMER OF RECORD ... . JOIN ##WORLDGAMER FOR MORE INFO , BOUNTY AND GAME FOR THE CURRENT GAME ELECTION
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 壕球带走
 * HowIsItGoing 没了帽帽党在这吹水，这里一天也没几个人说话了……
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 这配置安装ubuntu16可以吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479592 处理器：Intel(R) Core(tm) i3-3110M 内存：2G 显卡：intel(r) hd graphics 4000 64位系统，打算加个8g内存和ssd zz: root0er — 2016-07-29 10:59
<harajuku> imtxc: 报名了没?
<^{^> 我想问一下  有人在mac上装过 ubuntu 吗
<^{^> 有觉得显示有点问题
<^{^> 颜色不太对
<^{^> 我用的是   mac book pro 非 retina 的机器
<^{^> 灰色的 几乎看不到
<harajuku> 装过
<^{^> 怎么 修复这个问题？
<harajuku> 什么版本的mbp?
<harajuku> 亮度问题吧
<^{^> 我已经调整过 亮度了
<^{^> 还是这样
<harajuku> 我有一台老的非retina的mbp8,2 装的debian, 蛮好的
<^{^> 没觉得  屏幕 太刺眼了吗
<harajuku> 那就把亮度调的低一点?
<^{^> i am back
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两者兼顾 :       玛丽去一家服装店挑选结婚礼服。女店员问她:"你以前结过婚吗?"      "不,你为何这样问?"      "哦,是这样的,假如一个女人结过婚,按此地风俗就该穿紫色的,如果是未婚的,就该穿白色的。"      "啊,那就帮我挑件白色镶紫的礼服。" 
<huntxu> harajuku: 渣蛋
<harajuku> huntxu: 渣徐
<^{^> 你们两个可以不要在频道里打情骂俏的吗
<^{^> 搞基可以私底下搞
<WhatsGoingOn> ^{^: 人家秀恩爱你都忍不了???
<^{^> 是啊
<^{^> 我单身狗啊
<^{^> 我们频道有 基友 吗
<^{^> 好像  玩  linux 的 gay 不多啊
<harajuku> ^{^: 还以为你是小k
<^{^> 小K 的名字 都是 抄袭我的
<netsnail> 单位IP被GMAIL给封了，怎么破？
<harajuku> netsnail: 不在大陆?
<WhatsGoingOn> netsnail: 换个ip呗
<harajuku> WhatsGoingOn: bonus发了没有啊少年?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 史进的肠胃不好,所以不能吃 : 鲁智深偶遇史进:"史,吃了吗?" 史进怒而飞起一脚:"你才吃屎你麻痹！" 鲁智深站起身拍拍土,一脸疑惑:"史进啊,你怎么了?" 史进倒退数十米,助跑着怒吼道:"这可是你麻痹让我使劲的啊！"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu gnome开机后黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479593 ubuntu16.04 LTS 用的gnome桌面 每次开机后都是先黑屏，然后ctrl+alt+F1进入字符界面登陆后 输入service gdm start才能启动gnome桌面环境，该怎么办 zz: 单行道 — 2016-07-29 16:53
<freeflying> huntxu: 胡须居然还在这里
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 装了最新的vidia367.35驱动，Vulkan太强了。可是。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479594 装了最新的vidia367.35驱动，Vulkan太强了。dota2启动参数加好-vulkan后，打团也好，观战也好。感觉风扇明显下来了。（应该是cpu占用变少了），虽然帧数没有提高多少
<^k^>  ─> ，但是体验变好了。 玩好游戏，在nvidia-setting控制面板切成intel注销后，发现还是无法关 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你在说我 : 未婚妻:找对象总没有十全十美。 未婚夫:是呀！ 未婚妻:有的人长得挺漂亮,可找个对象倒很一般。 未婚夫:我知道,你在说我。
<iamfredng> j:q
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你贴反了 : 哥们对我说:"哎,你说女人多不容易, 大姨妈来的时候得多疼啊！" 我就纳闷了"为啥这么说?" 他左右看了一圈, 低声说"中午我好奇的用了一贴卫生巾,然后贴自己下面了, 撕下来的时候扯掉无数毛,疼得嗷嗷叫……"。 我可怜的看着他,淡定的说:"孩子, 那玩意
<^k^>  ─> 是贴内裤上面的,你贴反了…"。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 按下 Alt+W必然compiz重启。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479598 发现一个bug，16.04下如果需要多窗口平铺，按下alt+w后，会必然造成compiz重启。或者如果这个程序有多个窗口，单击dash上程序图标的时候，触发窗口平铺的时候，也会重启compiz。 这个
<^k^>  ─> bug可以被修复吗？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-07-30 6:35
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-30
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • vpn连接失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479600 OS: Debian testing 平时通过network-manager-pptp连接vpn，升级到1.2.2-1后就不能连接了。帐号及设置都没改变。求解决之道。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-07-30 8:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不太会骑 : 刚学会骑机车的年轻人不小心骑车撞到一个老阿婆。 年轻人:"阿婆对不起喔,我不太会骑！ " 阿婆:"不大会骑还撞这么准！！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • conda 与 pip  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479601 概述：关于anaconda (ubuntu 16.04) 命令行下 pip install/ conda install 区别 问题描述：pip install python-geoip : 成功 conda install geoip : 失败,搜索不到此包 vim编辑器中 import geolite2 : ImportError 希望：1.怎么能下载包：geolite2
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 发动摩托车?！ : 有次上英语课,外面传来阵阵发动摩托车的声音。这声音持续了很久,吵得人不得安稳。这时候,老师发现了大家的烦躁,摇头说,"中国的摩托车呀……。唉！ "下课了,我们才发现,是工人在伐木！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 火狐浏览器，只有进程，但是打不开？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479602 ubuntu16.04 zz: ubuntukl — 2016-07-30 15:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 下雨 : 从前,有一栋房子里住着两户人家.丙住在楼下,乙住在楼上,有一天,丙在楼下阳台上抽烟,熏得乙透不过气,乙骂了丙一句话,丙还笑着说日照香炉生紫烟.乙很生气,便拿了一盆洗脚水向丙扑去,说遥看瀑布挂前川.   
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求助：如何设置ubutu server v15 启动时运行strongswan ipsec  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479603 strongswan IPsec VPN server已经配置好 求助如何让ubuntu server每次启动时自动启动vpn server zz: gkc — 2016-07-30 17:06
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 我的paper主题桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479605 desktop01.png 主题：paper 图标：numix 底部：Docky 相关文章： 安装paper主题 https://itsfoss.com/install-paper-theme-linux/ https://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-them ... ntu-13-10/ 安装docky https://serholiu.com/ubuntu-faenza-docky zz: <a href="http://for
<^k^>  ─> um.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=v
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 赚利润 : 一位朋友对手表商说: "你抛出了那么多廉价的手表,靠什么赚取利润呢?"手表商:"靠修理这些手表."
<splashing> 大家好
<ubrl> splashing:点点点.  20:47
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [窍门]内核引导参数加上fastboot会让开机速度稍微变快一些(顺便带上了我自己的理解,不对望指正)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479606 [窍门]内核引导参数加上fastboot会让开机速度稍微变快一些(顺便带上了我自己的理解,不对望指正) 好像加上这个参数后作用就
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 执行 apt update 最后显示 没有数字签名 默认禁用该源等。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479610 更新软件源，最后显示以下内容。。 E: 仓库 “http://deb.bitmask.net/debian trusty Release” 没有数字签名。 N: 无法安全地用该源进行更新，所以默认禁用该源。 N: 参见
<^k^>  ─> apt-secure(8) 手册以了解仓库创建和用户配置方面的细节。 怎么解决谢谢 zz: hanis_ghost — 20 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-31
<^k^> 新  Mint • win7与linuxmint18 时间问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479611 在网上查资料说是在/ETC/DEFAULT/RCS 下找到UTC=no就好了。但是现在没有那个文件选项了。请问大神们有没有好的解决办法 zz: fuchao1005200 — 2016-07-31 9:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rE-IaIsjAAGFICWvML4AALrRwEDfaIAAYU4324.jpg 这纹身绝对很性感吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu14.04虚拟机使用swapon命令发现used大于Size  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479612 huo@ubuntu:~$ swapon -s FilenameTypeSizeUsedPriority /dev/sda5 partition1533948199368-1 这正常么？我感觉正常的应该是小于Size吧。。。 zz: wawa — 2016-07-31 12:07
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 用 airodump-ng mon0命令破解wifi的时候提示网络上名字不唯一怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479614 哪个大神告诉我这是什么原因导致的，该怎么解决呢？ zz: 李小粹 — 2016-07-31 12:43
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 用 airodump-ng mon0命令破解wifi的时候提示网络上名字不唯一怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479615 哪个大神告诉我这是什么原因导致的，该怎么解决呢？ 第一次发贴，不知道怎么传图片，传半天也传不上去。 这是终端里面复制的： root@ghost:/home/ghos
<^k^>  ─> t# airodump-ng mon0 ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed: Name not unique on network root@ghost:/home/ghost# airodump-ng wlan0 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 李白的家人 : 有一天,捣蛋鬼小明问老师,李白的家人都叫什么?老师不知道,小明便自豪的说"李白的老婆叫赵香炉,女儿叫紫烟。" 老师不解问,为什么,小明回答说,他诗里写的很清楚呀,你看,日照香炉生紫烟嘛！  
<Any_where> 下午好，请问有做硬件开发的朋友吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新手关于浏览器的一个小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479616 大神们好 我是个新手 刚刚才接触ubuntu 基本上是什么都不会 我现在遇到个问题 就是我的屏幕会断层 尤其是在用浏览器上网的时候 一开始使用firefox 在鼠标滚轮往下划的时候 屏幕就会轻
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • interfaces只能是dhcp吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479617 我的上网方式，路由器+pc. pc里面的网络接口,我第一次写成 auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 dns-server 114.114.114.114 发现无法上网，改写成 auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3152.html 动物保护协会会员 : 女:"你和狐狸一样狡猾！ "男:"那你怎么还和我在一起?"女:"我是动物保护协会会员。"
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • linux 4.6 Kernel 安裝 nvidia 驅動 340.96 版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479618 debian / Kali 有些舊卡比如 geforce 210 ... 最高只能裝 nvidia 340.96 版的驅動 但是安裝 nvidia 340.96 版的驅動在 4.6 kernel 無法完成安裝, 原因就是 kms 在 4.6 kernel 下無法編譯. 所以 kms 的原始
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 安装软件异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484663 安装软件时提示如下： The package system is broken Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f 按照
<^k^>  ─> 提示输入apt-get install -f命令，好像不起作用啊！怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoquan20 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 内核自动升级成4.10了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484665 内核自动升级成4.10了，好快 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2017-07-24 9:06
<Guest48> hello
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 阴差阳错 : "你乘火车遇过事故吗?"安妮问她一位新交不久的男朋友。"有,当火车进入山洞时,蛮以为吻的是小姐,却吻到她的父亲。"
<^k^> ls
<silence> 你好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 香 蕉 : 在火车上,有人看见两个小女孩珍妮和玛丽很好玩,就给她们每人一只香蕉。她们有生以来第一次见到香蕉,珍妮好奇地咬了一口。正在这时,火车驶进隧道。她觉得眼前一黑,不禁大吃一惊。"喂,玛丽！ "她叫了起来:"你吃过香蕉没有?""还没有吃呢?"玛丽答道。"
<^k^>  ─> 噢,那快别吃！ "珍妮说,"吃了香蕉会什么都看不见的！ "
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu14.04安装VPN服务能连上VPN但是不能访问外网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484666 自己找了一个教程配置了VPN，但是能连上VPN，但是打不开外网 vi /etc/ppp/pptpd-options ms-dns 8.8.8.8 ms-dns 8.8.4.4 vi /etc/sysctl.conf net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 sudo sysctl -p apt-get install iptables ipt
<iMadper> .
<youngbin_> .
<youngbin_> 下午好
<iMadper> youngbin_: zao.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 高手看看这个脚本应该该哪里  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484667 OK， 写了一个脚本，当文件夹的体积达到一定程度，就转移文件。 但是出现了问题。 脚本如下： for file in *.flv do if (( `awk '{print $1}' `du -d0 .`` > num1 && `awk '{print $1}' `du $file`` > num2 )) then mv $file dest e
<^k^>  ─> lse echo not enough big wait fi done 这个脚本在awk这行出问题了。返回致命错误。 awk: 致命错误: …
<Guest41463> 那个论坛CONKY-colors在深度系统上可以安装运行吗？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<huntxu> iMadper: 矬矬
<iMadper> huntxu: Uncle Muddled Xu.
<huntxu> iMadper: 有好事没
<iMadper> huntxu: ... I was laid off by Caonimacal.
<iMadper> huntxu: as well as imtxc
<huntxu> iMadper: 给钱就行
<huntxu> iMadper: 下一站是哪里了
<iMadper> huntxu: Not sure yet.
<huntxu> 真好
<iMadper> huntxu: no idea yet...
<iMadper> huntxu: any postion for me? remote prefered.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 快要疯了现在更本打不开Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484668 之前忘记密码+引导被破坏，就重新装了ubunt (版本16.04)，重新启动就打不开了显示错误NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - cpu#3 stuck for 23s！[plymouthd：4550] 求大佬指教，谢谢！！！ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 quartz — 2017-07-24 15:27
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 那个高手知道armv7架构里面使用什么脚本工具能够处理视频  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484669 如题， 在PC里面我们可以使用avisynth或者一些更新的脚本工具处理后期视频， 那么在armv7架构里面，我们有没有类似的工具呢？ 目前我正在使用pcDuino 3b这个基于ar
<^k^>  ─> mv7的开发板。 这个开发板说的是可以播放1080p@60Hz的视频。 但是有的时候我需要变速播放 …
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • 求高手推荐arm开发板用来4倍速度看4K视频  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484670 如题， 我们知道有些开发板可以看4K@60Hz的视频。 然而需要4倍速度看。 这个谁知道哪个开发板能够。 或者说，能够使用哪种软件完成。 mpv看视频 的时候，一旦变速，估计就会出
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • 求高手推荐arm开发板用来4倍速度看4K视频  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484672 如题， 我们知道有些开发板可以看4K@60Hz的视频。 然而需要4倍速度看。 这个谁知道哪个开发板能够。 或者说，能够使用哪种软件完成。 mpv看视频 的时候，一旦变速，估计就会出
<imtxc> huntxu: 是啊
<kaideng> hello
<kaideng> 没人？
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> kaideng: nobody here.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Broadcom芯片的无线网卡无法驱动，麻烦高手看下谢谢了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484674 Code: root@ubuntu-huang:~# sudo lshw -C network   *-network        description: Ethernet interface        product: AR8132 Fast Ethernet        vendor: Qualcomm Atheros        physica
<^k^>  ─> l id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0        logical name: eth0        version: c0        serial: …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不放心 : 女甲:"我以为你一定不放心你的丈夫外出。" 女乙:"啊！自从雇用了那个漂亮的女仆进来后,他在家,我倒也不放心呢！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学生宿舍里的雷人爆笑 : 1、大学时,楼道贴一寻物启事:本人丢失一祖传裤衩,蕾丝花边,裆内有一补丁,由于跟随多年,甚为想念,手头拮据,现挂空挡,下体兜风,实感不适,拾到兄弟编辑短信"我捡到了"发送到***********,某某给你作揖了！ 2、刚刚神采飞扬地给室友讲了一个
<^k^>  ─> 笑话。讲完了我狂笑,他也狂笑。笑完了他茫然地问我:"这是不是我昨天给你讲的那个笑话 …
 * jar0n[m] uploaded an image: file1500946758470.jpg (14KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/oqnUoQmuJwsOLKXYQSprXVgt>
<jar0n[m]> hello
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 【求助】请问有人深入研究过ubuntu下的Onboard虚拟键盘吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484675 我想实现onboard键盘中英文切换时加标识，或者在切换布局的同时实现输入法的切换！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangxiao4542 — 2017-07-25 9:24
<iMadper> ..
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • c的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484676 复制字符串 t到s 将制表符，换行符 转换为可见的 \t \n 哪里有错？谢谢 Code: #include<stdio.h> int main() {   int escape(char* ,char*);   char* s=NULL;char* t="12345\t678\n";   escape(s,t);   printf("%s",s); } int escape(char* s,cha
<^k^>  ─> r* t) {   int i=0,j=0;   for(;t[j]!='\0';j++)     {       switch (t[j])    {    case '\n':s[i++]='\\';s[i+ …
<Snow> Someone in ?
<Isolde> iMadper: 早上吼啊
<iMadper> Isolde: morning
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<SweetAss> who have hot porn IRC channel? thankx
<Isolde> 。。。
<Isolde> 还有求车的吗
<Isolde> iMadper: 你不是说做一个开车软件吗
<jar0n[m]> hello
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没脑子的首相 : 野田佳彦去医院检查, 医生拿着他的X光片遗憾地说:"首相阁下,您脑子里长了个瘤子。 " 野田佳彦一听就高兴地跳了起来,大叫:"太好了。" 医生非常不解地问道:"首相阁下,这值得高兴吗?" "当然,这样一来就再也没有人怀疑我没脑子了。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 关于runlevel问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484677 查看/etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf文件，发现其默认runlevel是2 可是在shell中输入runlevel命令显示是N 5 请大家指点一下，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxdx2007401103 — 2017-07-25 11:43
<Grizzly-bear> 有人在吗
<Grizzly-bear> hello everyone
<iMadper> ..
<Isolde> ……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2o02IGhkAAADbqrZnHcQAALrKgJf7owAANvC993.jpg 大象和犀牛有一段故事
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 重定向到文件，为何有的命令做不到？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484678 wc -c test.txt > /tmp/output 这个命令可以将wc -c test.txt的结果写入 /tmp/output，同时，屏幕没有输出结果。 ffprobe test.mp3 > /tmp/output1 这个命令，为何不可以将 ffprobe test.mp3 的结果输入到
<^k^>  ─> /tmp/output1，同时，屏幕没有输出？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-07-25 16:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 广告影响 :      一天,老师正在进行考前复习动员,讲到激愤处大声问道:"我们的目标是?……"      某生答曰:"没有蛀牙！ "  
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 菜鸟求救，还原ubuntu系统后进不了ubuntu系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484681 装完ubuntu双系统后（到这一步都没问题），想把以前备份的ubuntu恢复到新装的系统里（是本人第一次备份和还原ubuntu系统），装完当时是可以用的。 但是重启后进入ubuntu引导选择
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu后出现了： error:no such device:巴拉巴拉 error:no such partiton. error:you need to load the kernel fi …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu16.04 出现the system is running in low-grahics mode  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484682 ubuntu16.04 出现the system is running in low-grahics mode 该如何解决啊，? 。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 子灬丶逾 — 2017-07-25 22:47
<Flywater> adobe宣布2020年末结束对flash插件的支持和更新。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHeuIUS3ZAACaNRMRg3UAAMZEQM6PeIAAJpN943.jpg 呃~~~~别想歪哦,别看错哦,也就错位而已,错位什么的最河蟹了~
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Acer swift 3笔记本安装Ubuntu系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484685 Acer swift3笔记本没有任何系统，U盘安装Ubuntu提示成功，但是重启之后给提示disk no device,请问有大佬能给解决方案吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 manyistring — 2017-07-26 10:14
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何用GIMP输入带阴影的文字？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484688 图 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手 — 2017-07-26 11:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 唐僧西行 : 唐僧西行遇一女妖,观其乳丰臀肥,故欲行房事,女妖见状惊呼:长老！小女月经在身恐有行房不便！唐僧听罢双手合一道:阿弥陀佛,贫僧正为取经而来！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • gedit主菜单不显示的问题请教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484689 同一台电脑，同一个用户，使用gedit编辑器，使用鼠标双击打开文件可以正常显示主菜单，并可以正常使用主菜单的功能进行查找替换之类的动作。 但是，如果在终端下使用
<^k^>  ─> sudo gedit ......命令来打开某个文件，却是没有主菜单的，已无法使用查找替换等功能。而 …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Adobe正式宣布放弃Flash！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484690 今日，据BBC报道，Adobe Systems公司表示，计划在2020年底逐步淘汰Flash播放器插件。这项技术曾经是人们观看视频剪辑和在线玩游戏使用的最广泛方式之一。但它也引起许多批评，特别是代码缺陷导致它
<capturepointer> HI
<ubrl> capturepointer:点点点.  16:44
<capturepointer> ...
<capturepointer> 都在干啥啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 防偷绝招 : 一个富翁把一只苍蝇放进糖瓶里,将盖盖好。有人问他这是什么意思,他说:"现在我不怕仆人们打开瓶盖偷吃糖了！ "
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中办公在Ubuntu17.04上不可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484693 Linux下的Office软件，除标配LibreOffice外，大陆还可以使用WPS和永中。 永中作为商业软件推出个人版实在是值得一赞的事，个人比较下来，感觉在对微软办公的兼容上永中应该是
<^k^>  ─> 最好的，尽管本人用得最多的还是Libreoffice，但如果涉及外部交换，那么兼容好当然不是 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中办公在Ubuntu17.04上不可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484695 Linux下的Office软件，除标配LibreOffice外，大陆还可以使用WPS和永中。 永中作为商业软件推出个人版实在是值得一赞的事，个人比较下来，感觉在对微软办公的兼容上永中应该是
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 装潢门面 : 甲:"快把你家的书借给我几本要厚的,精装的。"乙:"为什么?"  甲:"我的女朋友今天第一次上门来。" 
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 为何这个C程序写内存比读内存更快?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484696 为何这个C程序写内存比读内存更快? Code: time ./a.out 100 r  5 -1 Code: //usage: //./a.out max r/w repeat timeout //indent ./zramtest.c;gcc -O0 ./zramtest.c //sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=100 ; (time ./a.out 2048 r 1 30) |& grep -e 'r
<^k^>  ─> eal' -e 'timeouted!' //sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=100 ; (time ./a.out 2048 r 1 30) |& grep -e 'real' -e 'timeouted! …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 讲卫生 :     一漂亮MM上了公汽,正好站在一男士旁边,男士见状忙起身让座,MM从包中拿出纸巾将座位擦了又擦这才坐下,不料,坐下时MM放了个响屁,旁边男士笑着对MM说:"小姐真讲卫生,擦了半天还嫌不干净,还吹一下。"   
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 豪 早
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: zao
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: Where are you?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: maomao
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: hmmm
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女婿送礼 :       妻子:"明天是我妈的生日,你打算送她点什么?"      丈夫:"送几条好烟吧！ "      妻子:"你疯啦?我爸爸去世已经五年多了,我妈妈根本不抽烟,你为什么要送烟给她?"      丈夫:"因为我每次去她那儿,她光招待我喝茶。" 
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求教：固态机械双硬盘，在win7原装系统上安装完ubuntu后无法进入win7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484698 菜鸟首次捣鼓系统遇到问题 固态机械双硬盘，在win7原装系统上安装完ubuntu14.04后无法进入win7. 1、原装win7在固态硬盘上，机械硬盘上有100M的隐藏分区
<^k^>  ─> ，应该是win7的引导 2、从固态硬盘分出一块安装ubuntu14.04 第一次安装完ubuntu14.04后，启动 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 1404 下通过L2TP/IPSec PSK连接VPN总是失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484699 hi，大神请帮忙。 有谁在ubuntu 1404 下通过L2TP/IPSec PSK连接VPN成功过吗，我是参考http://www.360doc.com/content/14/1208/17/18578054_431340648.shtml这个帖子里的方法，但总是失败。 /var/log/sysl
<^k^>  ─> og的log如下： Jul 27 11:23:46 xym-Asus L2tpIPsecVpnControlDaemon: Opening client connection Jul 27 11:23:46 xym-A …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Acer swift 3 HD520集显 笔记本安装ubunt kylin 成功，进入系统黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484700 如题，进入系统黑屏，到不了桌面，能够到启动项 统计信息: 发表于 由 manyistring — 2017-07-27 13:46
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太太的手 : 在公共汽车上,一位男人发现扒手正在掏他的钱包,便幽默地说:"老兄,你来晚了！我今天虽然领了薪水,可我的太太下手比你快多了！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手救助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484701 我的操作系统是 Ubuntu Server 12.04 的版本，我的目标是安装Zabbix, 现在在安装环境如：mysql apache php5 的时候出现了报错，我是菜鸟，请大神帮忙，有相关资料的麻烦发我邮箱：729925132@qq.com ；谢谢 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 hsp2008cn — 2017-07-27 16:17
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 這種固態硬盤不能裝Kubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484703 新購聯想筆記本，256G類固態硬盤(PC1-E)+1T傳統硬盤，裝Kubuntu 16.04，提示如下： Missing parameter in configureation file. Keyword: path gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image 是這種固態硬盤裝不了？請教各位。 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2017-07-27 16:44
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 這種固態硬盤不能裝Kubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484704 新購聯想筆記本，256G類固態硬盤(PC1-E)+1T傳統硬盤，U盤啟動裝Kubuntu 16.04，提示如下： Missing parameter in configureation file. Keyword: path gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image 是這種固態硬盤裝不了？請教各位。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2017-07-27 16:45
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Unity 8的接班桌面環境「Yunit」  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484705 Unity 8的接班桌面環境「Yunit」 https://yunit.io/yunit-packages-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xenomorph0525 — 2017-07-27 17:17
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pauIc74-AAEnP_T_KvAAALrMwLe084AASdX096.jpg 徐州超猛女售票员
<ronson> 有人？
<AIMOMO> 有
<ronson> 很冷清呀
<AIMOMO> irc现在确实人少国语区
<ronson> 是呀
<ronson> linux上还能用啥？
<AIMOMO> 你想干啥关键是
<ronson> 聊天啊
<AIMOMO> 那问题不在irc 找个水群呗
<ronson> irc上的？
<ronson> linux 上qq不好用
<AIMOMO> irc水群少
<ronson> 那用啥？
<AIMOMO> skype上有一些吧
<AIMOMO> 我也没水群 平常不上im
<ronson> skype支持群聊？
<AIMOMO> 之前看人的截图支持
<ronson> 我去下个试试
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 逐出乐园 : 神父给信徒们讲解圣经:"很久以前,在人类的黎明时,我们的祖先亚当和夏娃因为偷吃禁果,被之主逐出乐园,于是人类的不幸开始了。" 这时,一位信徒站起来说道:"神父先生,我就是因为10年前吃了禁果才陷入不幸的。" "先生,你吃了什么样的禁果?" "结婚蛋
<^k^>  ─> 糕呀。"
<youngbin_> 大家晚上好。
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-28
<kingbo> 早
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问系统安装在U盘，如何迁移到另一个U盘？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484707 我的系统Ubuntu17.04装在一块32g U盘里，分了根和交换等两个分区。现需要更换一个性能更好的64g U盘作为系统盘。请问: 1. 用ghost复制盘的话，可以正常启动吗？ 2
<^k^>  ─> . 如果ghost可行，新U盘比旧硬盘多出来的32g空间如何合并到根分区？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<iMadper> imtxc: helvetica
<imtxc> .
<iMadper> ls
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.download-free-fonts.com/details/112031/nimrod-mt
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Download Nimrod MT - Regular
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> imtxc: https://serverfault.com/questions/214605/gpg-does-not-have-enough-entropy
<ubrl> ⇪ f: linux - GPG does not have enough entropy - Server Fault
<iMadper> imtxc: sudo rngd -r /dev/urandom
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于ubuntu 运行sudo apt-get update upgrade 等失败问题咨询  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484708 大家好！ 我刚刚重装的14.045的系统，网卡和dns都设置完毕，能ping www.baidu.com 等网站，但运行 sudo apt-get update 等不能正常，更换过163的源，也不行， 按照网上的方法 删除
<^k^>  ─> $ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf 还是一样不行 请大神支招 --------------------------------------------- …
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1860257
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 算术更劣 : 教师:"你习字的分数太少了。我叫你写100张拿来,你只写了75张。"学生:"可见我的算术更不行。"
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ ［全球首听］听了舒尔的新静电耳塞kse1500 （更新）
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助：Amarok、Dragon Player不會播放  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484711 新裝Kubuntu 16.04，發現Amarok、Dragon Player不會播放。以前Amarok會提示缺失什麼，自動裝上就好了。現在什麼提示都沒有。請教諸位，如何解決？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2017-07-28 13:58
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助：Amarok、Dragon Player不會播放  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484712 新裝Kubuntu 16.04，發現Amarok、Dragon Player不會播放。以前Amarok會提示缺失什麼，自動裝上就好了。現在什麼提示都沒有。請教諸位，如何解決？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2017-07-28 14:02
<harajuku> ggarlic: yooooo
<harajuku> iMadper: yooooo
<harajuku> roylez: yooooo
<roylez> harajuku: yoooo 你妹
<harajuku> roylez: 啥时候来服雾?
<yunfan> harajuku: 有wire的联系方式么
<harajuku> yunfan: 咩
<yunfan> 有wire的加我下好友 联系方式 wire65
<harajuku> yunfan: 你现在搞什么高科技呢?
<yunfan> harajuku: 毕竟现在g点太多 所以找个方便的工具用
<yunfan> harajuku: 没啥生意做 澳洲移民要办不 80万一年绿卡
<harajuku> yunfan: 我是说你吃饭的生意
<harajuku> 咋移的?
<yunfan> harajuku: 那倒没变化 不过如果最近这单生意成 哥就是操作过上亿用户数据的人了
<yunfan> harajuku: 是走澳洲186签证 代办机构帮你找雇主 和办手续
<harajuku> 0_0
<yunfan> 我朋友在做 他已经先期拿到了 所以在做这生意
<yunfan> 我还缺点钱 :[
<zwindl> 80万…
<yunfan> 估计你不需要 你的全球公司经验可以随便去硅谷找个公司了
<yunfan> 是啊 80万愁人啊 要是30万我现在就去办了
<zwindl> 如果我是拆一/二代就好了
<yunfan> zwindl: 80万不到20万澳元 要是人民币升到1比1 那还真是轻松就过去了
<yunfan> 我情愿降工资 tmd
<zwindl> yunfan: o.o 这…
<zwindl> 1:4 还是有点多
<yunfan> 所以很郁闷诶
<zwindl> yunfan: 如果背着债能移吗？
<zwindl> 在小城市贷款买套房子，然后等一年卖掉，用差价移民
<yunfan> zwindl: 可以 我朋友是贷款过去的
<yunfan> zwindl: 我不太敢贷款走这路
<yunfan> 我在财政上是保守主义
<zwindl> yunfan: 我也不敢，背着债很慌
<yunfan> zwindl: 这点咱们倒是相同 我也不喜欢背寨  信用卡我都都要立刻还
<zwindl> yunfan: 这种算什么移民方式？投资移民吗？
<yunfan> zwindl: 跟你说了 是 186签证啊  雇主担保
<zwindl> yunfan: o.o 刚才没看到
<roylez> harajuku: 服你侉子
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐你疯癫了
<roylez> harajuku: http://news.6park.com/newspark/index.php?app=news&act=view&nid=248701
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪ 恶性肿瘤居北京市民死因首位 肺癌发病率排第一 -6park.com
<roylez> harajuku: 要买翻墙服务找我哈
<harajuku> "根据临床经验和研究，5种危险因素可导致肺癌：大气污染、二手烟、厨房油烟污染、装修导致的空气污染、生闷气。"
<harajuku> ??? 生闷气???
<harajuku> roylez: 自己架的服务器. 你的Mac Linux Android都能用?
<harajuku> 不用第三方软件?
<roylez> harajuku: ss嘛
<yunfan> http://www.ettoday.net/dalemon/post/2745
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 澳洲大陸上能幹掉你的101種瘋狂怪物 | 鍵盤大檸檬 | ETNEWS新聞雲
<roylez> harajuku: 不过服务器软件是我自己写的，独一家
<roylez> harajuku: 好过开源的，不信你去问 imtxc
<harajuku> roylez: 那客户端通用?
<roylez> harajuku: 通用
<harajuku> roylez: 你用啥写的
<roylez> harajuku: elixir
<harajuku> roylez: 高级
<roylez> harajuku: 土豪赶紧买吧
<harajuku> roylez: 多钱一年?
 * harajuku 手握EC2, Azure, GCP账号
<yunfan> harajuku: 没用 最近线路延迟放大了10倍
<roylez> harajuku: 你那些被识别了也是枉然
<yunfan> 得找个好的线路  我同事下个月去香港读书 我给了他一个板子 插上就起n2n连到我网内
<yunfan> 用他的居民带宽给我做了代理 :D
<harajuku> 谁说能识别...都是传说
<yunfan> 最近我gcp台湾机房的延迟居然300ms
<yunfan> harajuku: 绝对可以  统计流量就行
<yunfan> harajuku: 如果我是方校长 早就直接用上了 只不过他们还要留个口子
<yunfan> 原来很简单 各种应用的 上下行包的比例 是分布在不同区间的
<yunfan> 你只要按照 源ip 端口 和 目标ip 端口来统计这个比例 可以给他分组 正常应用就那么几个区间 不在正常区间里都都干扰掉不就行了
<harajuku> 误杀太大, 影响做生意
<yunfan> 不会的  代理你是走一个ip 这个从分类上来看肯定跟其他完全不一样的
<yunfan> 所以我在想 得走icmp了
<yunfan> icmp没有端口 也能伪造
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于win7和ubuntu16.04的usb无线网卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484713 其中一台电脑，我在装ubuntu之前win7上的usb无线网卡可以正常使用，装了ubuntu过后win7和ubuntu上都不能用无线网了，设备管理器中也看不到无线网卡驱动，重新拔了再插上
<imtxc> roylez: lol
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04能连上wifi，就是上不去网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484714 我电脑是戴尔灵越15r—5537，网卡是wireless 1705，装的是win7和ubuntu14.04双系统，最近一个月都是连的wifi，win7可以上网，ubuntu可以连上wifi就是上不去，检测的收发数据正常没有丢
<imtxc> 测试
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  17:35
<imtxc> 可以
<kaideng> 有人么
<ubrl> kaideng:点点点.  17:56
<kaideng> 哈
<kaideng> ls
<kaideng> oho
<kaideng> 哪位大神有ｕｂｕｎｔｕ １７.０４
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 执行带stop参数的update-rc.d命令来让一个init脚本开机自启动会导致关机被阻塞吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484715 一个init脚本文件被放入了/etc/init.d目录，那个脚本只会启动一些程序。如果我们执行 update-rc.d 脚本文件名 start 80 2 3 4 5 . stop
<^k^>  ─> 20 0 1 6 . 请问以上的stop 20 0 1 6 .会导致关机时脚本文件被再次执行，启动一堆程序，阻塞 …
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  19:36
<kingbo>  /connect bitlbee
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18228.html 高速公路上有一辆车在逆行 : 丈夫驾车出门。妻子在家听广播,听到一则报道,妻子连忙拿起电话。妻子:老公啊,我刚听广播上说,高速公路上有一辆车在逆行,你千万要小心埃老公:哪是一辆啊,我看有好几百辆车都在逆行。
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ifconfig 配置临时ip 更改路由表的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484716 我的Ubuntu 版本是16.04，network-manager 功能开启 发现在使用ifconfig 配置临时ip时 路由表 发生了变化导致无法进行网络链接，不知道是为什么？ 以下： root@helllovebody-Z520KY:
<^k^>  ─> ~# route -n 内核 IP 路由表 目标 网关 子网掩码 标志 跃点 引用 使用 接口 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 0.0 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-29
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位 联想笔记本自带网卡无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484718 你好： 联想笔记本自带的QCA9377，无法使用，试了网上的方法还是不行，wifi显示已禁用，怎么解决，望好心人解答。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zth748 — 2017-07-
<^k^>  ─> 29 0:01
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  10:31
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 本机收发邮件可否不要mda?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484719 我在本机登录163邮箱，收发邮件。 fecthmail收邮件 msmtp发邮件 mutt作为mua， 这种情况，不需要mda 吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-07-29 11:22
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 先拿我网银逛会儿淘宝 : 关于游戏打到一半妹子来了的问题, 正确的处理方法难道不是说:"等我打完这场战场/这个boss就陪你, 你先拿我网银逛会儿淘宝吧?"。。。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • [求解]ubuntu16.04，将用户提升为root后没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484720 如题，我将用户提升到ROOT权限后没有声音，百度了很久，有什么把pluesaudio加入启动脚本的，有卸载了装alsa的 有一篇文章提到将root加入pluesaudio的组，也尝试了 还有一篇文章
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • [求解]ubuntu16.04，将用户提升为root后没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484725 如题，我将用户提升到ROOT权限后没有声音，百度了很久，有什么把pluesaudio加入启动脚本的，有卸载了装alsa的 有一篇文章提到将root加入pluesaudio的组，也尝试了 还有一篇文章
<^k^>  ─> 说道修改pluesaudio的配置文件。。 但是我没找到 求个高人指导下彻底解决这个问题，我要 …
<ubunbo> 求教大家一个问题
<ubunbo> 16.04我通过修改passwd的方法将用户权限提升到root后就没声音了，这个怎么破？？
<wlp2s0> 我都是用sudo su命令切换到root
<wlp2s0> -help
<wlp2s0> --help
<Ubunbo_> 有人在不
<ubrl> Ubunbo_:点点点.  14:50
<wlp2s0> 有
<wlp2s0> 机器人呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 红色闪电 : 舞会上,一男子问一女子说:"你用的唇膏是不是叫'红色闪电'那种?""对呀！你怎么这样在行?" "不久之前,我就被这样的闪电电过。"
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 我的x11相关模块出了问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484727 故障：vlc无法打开任何类型的video，选择视频文件后，软件自动退出。 使用smplayer打开，这样报错 /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo xv -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -nodr -double -
<^k^>  ─> input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 67108899 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -a …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 我的x11相关模块出了问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484729 故障：vlc无法打开任何类型的video，选择视频文件后，软件自动退出。 使用smplayer打开，这样报错 /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo xv -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -nodr -double -
<^k^>  ─> input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 67108899 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -a …
<ubunbo> 16.04我通过修改passwd的方法将用户权限提升到root后就没声音了，这个怎么破？
<ubunbo> 求解
<Isolde> 什么意思 ubunbo
<Isolde> 修改passwd的方法将权限提升到root？
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 转了一圈，还是WP在Linux下更适合我。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484730 我是在Linux下编写和晚上一款开源ERP系统Odoo的中文手册，分上中下三册，每册230页左右。 试了一圈，最后选定用WPS来编辑了。 经测试，竟然比Windows下的WPS还稳定。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 粉刷匠 — 2017-07-29 20:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 说说ubuntu的多文件复制替换功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484731 我个人是完美主义者，往往在遇到一点问题搞不明白的时候，就喜欢将系统重装，重装就涉及到备份，重装次数多了就发现了ubuntu的这个多文件复制替换的问题。 举个例子：
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 那裏能下載到Googleearth for ubuntu 16.04？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484732 Google被封鎖，無法訪問，請求諸位幫助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2017-07-29 21:54
<skylin> ？？？
<skylin> 有人？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-30
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • msmtp命令无法发送邮件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484733 mutt设置 cat .muttrc set editor="vim" set sendmail="/usr/bin/msmtp" set use_from=yes set realname="myname1" set from=myname1@163.com set envelope_from=yes msmtp设置 cat .msmtprc account wangyi host smtp.163.com user myname1 from myname1@163.com pass
<^k^>  ─> word xxxxxx auth login tls off logfile .msmtp.log mutt命令可以发送邮件。&
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<genie> HexChat英文显示不全，大家有这种问题吗？
<dyda> genie, 贴个图呗
<genie> https://i.loli.net/2017/07/30/597d35d25cc72.png
<ubrl> genie: ⇪ image/png
<genie> 语言环境改成中文了，不知道是不是这个原因。
<genie> 目前看的话中文没有问题
<dyda> genie, terminal->encoding
<dyda> genie, 呃。。当我没说，不过你可以换weechat
<genie> dyda: 在Hexchat没找到设置encoding的地方。。。
<dyda> genie, 提交BUG，祝你好运😊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu出现错误，求救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484734 是这样的，我系统被不小心删了，现在没系统，U盘只有软碟通写入的ubuntu17.04。然后我是笔记本，固态120g，机械1T，想问大佬怎么分。我之前是系统装固态， 分50g，ext4 挂/ 机械分32g，swap 其余
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Kubuntu 16.04，裝了最新版Googleearth，卻無法運行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484735 Kubuntu 16.04，裝了最新版Googleearth（15個依賴包圴自動裝上），啟動之後一直停留在啟動界面，或是乾脆不啟動，是那裏出了問題？請求指點。 处理器 CPU 第七代Kabylake智能英特尔
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 游泳队教练如是说 : 一支游泳队参加国际比赛归来,在机场上,教练在接受记者采访时说:是的,虽然我们队一块奖牌也没得到,但也应该看到,在比赛中,我们队也没有一人被淹死。
<Kves> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Lubuntu和Xubuntu哪个更轻量级一点?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484736 一台2009年的上网本，想安装ubuntu，因为硬件比较老， 准备安装轻量级的系统，上述2个系统哪个更轻量一点? 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2017-07-30 13:25
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Lubuntu和Xubuntu哪个更轻量级一点? - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 男菜鸟
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 如何进行这种分区切割？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484737 sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 232.9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disklabel type:
<^k^>  ─> dos Disk identifier: 0x3b2662b1 Device Boot Start End Sectors Size Id Type /dev/sda1 * 2048 97851391 97849344 46.7G 7 …
<Guest43197> is anybody here
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 使用gnome flashback桌面环境的debian testing amd64,上下面板都不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484738 我使用lightdm作为登陆管理器，今天开机后发现gnome flashback的上下面板都不见了，只能右击桌面打开终端。 root@debian-buster-desktop-amd64:~# killall gnome-panel gnome-panel: 未
<^k^>  ─> 找到进程 root@debian-buster-desktop-amd64:~# gnome-panel ** (gnome-panel:1908): WARNING **: Error opening direc …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 各不相让 : 父亲留客人吃饭,叫儿子进城买肉。儿子买了肉,正好走出城门,迎面遇到一个进城的人。一人要出,一人要进,两个各不相让,就在门口相持起来。父亲等了好久,不见儿子回来,就进城去找。一见两人对峙在那里,就上去对儿子说:"你把肉拿回去做菜,让我来跟他对着站
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 更新软件源始终出错，非常需要更新这个源  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484744 ubuntu14.04，希望安装mrpt，但是更新软件源始终出错，改变下载的源也没有办法，从而导致没有办法安装该软件包。 非常需要安装这个软件，所以请教是否有办法解决。 附上ppa：
<^k^>  ─> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joseluisblancoc/mrpt 统计信息: 发表于 由 LZDsjtu — 2017-07-30 17:36
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 更新软件源始终出错，非常需要更新这个源  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484745 ubuntu14.04，希望安装mrpt，但是更新软件源始终出错，改变下载的源也没有办法，从而导致没有办法安装该软件包。 非常需要安装这个软件，所以请教是否有办法解决。 附上ppa：
<^k^>  ─> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joseluisblancoc/mrpt 统计信息: 发表于 由 LZDsjtu — 2017-07-30 17:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 网虫妻子的愿望 : 一位网虫的在妻子的生日宴会上让妻子许个美好的愿望,妻子看了网虫一眼,就双手合十。双眼紧闭口中说道:"我希望我的脸变得象电脑的显示屏,我的身体变得象鼠标……"
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • arch 安装后，不能正确写其他系统到启动文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484746 前面省略 pacman -S grub os-prober grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda grub-nkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg exit umount /mnt reboot 本来已经安装了win7 ubuntu,这下，这两个系统都不见了。 重
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/756.html 还有一个海 : "嘻嘻。"妻子给进门来的丈夫沏着茶说:"刚才儿子考我地理哩！我回答说我们国家有黄海、东海和南海。他老嚷漏了一个,你说说还差哪一个海呀?""会海！ "丈夫一甩文件包答道。"会海?在地图的北面还是南边?""在我们单
<^k^>  ─> 位！ "
<philip_goule> you  ren  ma
<zouyi> 有
<zouyi> 但我回答不了问题。我是来看的
<zouyi> 你使用SSL连接了吗
<philip_goule> kan bu dao biao qing
<zouyi> 表情？？？
<zouyi> 什么表情？
<zouyi> 我没用过表情
<zouyi> 说来惭愧啊。我今天刚发现还需要用SSL
<philip_goule> ?
<zouyi> 以前一直没用过
<zouyi> 你是看不到中文字吧
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-23
 * Dontwanttodohome 下课了，解放了
<gfxmode> ？
<Dontwanttodohome> 暑假里补课(´⌒`｡)
<iMadper> 厉害了
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 好久不见
<gfxmode_> iMadper 拜大佬
<netsnail> ...
<Dontwanttodohome> Errors were encountered while processing:遇见这个错误怎么办？请教。
<Dontwanttodohome> 我刚把ubuntu换了kali源，有些出错。
<farsight> you ren ma
<Dontwanttodohome> 武侯区东湖公园附近
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-24
<netsnail> WPS Office For Linux (Alpha) 2015-12-21
<gfxmode> netsnail WPS还是有点卡吧
<netsnail> 问题是wps好久不更新了，好怕怕
<Isolde[m]> wps一个月前才更新过
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-25
<gfxmode> 最近在看levelDB 写这个代码的人太厉害了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼，好久没来了
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-26
<holper> si
<holper> su
<holper> holper
<holper> ls
<holper> login in
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] reset
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-27
<watchdog> 大家晚上好～
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-29
<rui_> en
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-22
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: morning!
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 坏消息：我的 offer 没了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: OwO
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 好消息：大柱有 offer 和 visa （在办）了
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 很生气啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: no ime...
<qiao> violetzijing: ImAdPEr|wORkInG cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
 * ImAdPEr|wORkInG needs a restart of emacs to enable fcitx. Shittttt.
<violetzijing> qiao, 贵司的 openshit 还加班吗
<violetzijing> qiao, 有朋友(QA)在找外企的工作
<qiao> violetzijing: 不太清楚，好像不太加班了吧
<qiao> violetzijing: 好呀好呀，有简历么
<violetzijing> qiao, 妥啊，等会我去说一下
<qiao> violetzijing: 恩
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: violetzijing: xian mu ni men wai qi yuan gong a!
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我是垃圾
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 谁不是垃圾呢?
<contrun[m]> 周末开始了吗 已经结束了
<contrun[m]> 周末开始了吗 已经结束了
<yhm12345> 什么是offer呀
<contrun[m]> yhm12345: 别人家当然东西
<contrun[m]> s/当然/的/
<yhm12345> 哦哦
<contrun[m]> 大 golang reflect 怎么在运行时区分 float64和int64？
<contrun[m]> 有办法 dump 一个程序某个时刻栈上和堆上所有数据吗
<contrun[m]> 貌似 这就是我要的 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Core_dump#Making_a_core_dump
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 是啊，看起来你需要的就是core dump
<megumi> ...
<contrun[m]> cherrot dump 出来了 但是 gdb 没法找到 go 的 main 函数里的 symbol
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 能得吧，或者试一下delvick （好像我拼的不对）
<Yukino> 有人吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-23
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: cherrot-: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊大佬们
<qiao> violetzijing: ImAdPEr|wORkInG cherrot- contrun[m] 大佬们早
<yao_ziyuan> 刚给我的 ubuntu 18.04 做了个升级，发现 chrome 里的黑体字都没有黑体了。这我在 ubuntu 18.10 里也见过，后来发现是 18.10 的中文字体设置有问题（ubuntu 18.10 系统语言为英文时就没问题）。所以后来我一直用 18.04。现在 18.04 也有这个问题了，请问应该怎么解决？
<yao_ziyuan> 目前我系统语言切换到英文，解决了这个问题。请问中文系统语言的粗体设置怎么纠正的？
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 应该是 delve 我只想看 go 的 struct 是怎么记住 fields 的类型的 所以要 dump 一断内存 delve 应该做不到吧 不过现在已经有答案了 只有在用了 reflect 之后  go 才会生成 struct 的 fields 信息
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 应该是 delve 我只想看 go 的 struct 是怎么记住 fields 的类型的 所以要 dump 一断内存 delve 应该做不到吧 不过现在已经有答案了 只有在用了 reflect 之后 go 才会生成 struct 的 fields 信息
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 天灭thingsboard
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  谁用谁sb
<yao_ziyuan> 问一下：ubuntu 18.10 开始，如果系统语言是中文，字体设置会自动让 Chrome 里的许多黑体文字变成非黑体。ubuntu 18.04 最近更新后也这样了。你们是怎么解决的？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-24
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 我现在有个服务用的开源的thingsboard, c3k就占用10%内存了, 离c100k太远...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 想用elixir重写...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 早啊
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: zao da lao
<violetzijing> ima
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot_ qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 今天也在离职的边缘挣扎
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 常态.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 兔兔, 你用elixir做的啥?
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 有追求呀
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 看了一下, 感觉不需要了.
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 噗，因为内存便宜了吗哈哈哈
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: emqx单机c100k没压力.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 然后直接转到kafka-stream
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 稳得很.
 * cherrot kafka真难用
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: nsq好用?
 * cherrot apache下面的是不是全都是这种难用的东西，专门用来创造就业岗位。。
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 不能说好用，只能说简单
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 你说个好用的东西.
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我们也用kafka
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 真香
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 阿里还有个rocketmq
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 不敢用...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 现在最大的锅就是, 开源软件太tm多bug了...
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 没错
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 是开源软件bug多，是老板不想花钱让商业服务帮你解决bug 哈哈
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 买啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 正在买, 还得通过swift转账
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 挺麻烦的, 不过确实要卖
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 要买
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 对啊 还是花钱爽
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 折腾了一圈分布式存储，到头来还是EMC真香 :D
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 问题是, 花了钱也不好办啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: https://github.com/thingsboard/thingsboard/issues/1787, https://github.com/thingsboard/thingsboard/issues/1869, https://github.com/thingsboard/thingsboard/issues/1871, https://github.com/thingsboard/thingsboard/issues/1870   这么严重的问题, 竟然是我最先发现
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 这还有没有天理了?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 服务不贵, 249 usd / mon
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 先买了吧
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 233 ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 问题是,
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 单个用户一个月我们能赚三块而已... 我们主要是用户多才能有得赚... 要是一个thingsboard
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> instance上面只能带1w个, 那我服务器成本太大了啊....
<jeroen> hi all
<contrun[m]> jeroen: hi
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-25
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, qiao cherrot contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
 * violetzijing 热死啊，这天不适合上班，连个高温假都没
<cherrot> violetzijing_: 太热了。。
<cherrot> violetzijing_: ImAdPEr|wORkInG qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早
 * violetzijing 我司网络终于恢复了，终于可以实现同一个 SSID 收发邮件 + tg 通信了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 给我笑死，我们这边的服务 10 QPS 就报 transport is closing 了，还有人跳出来说你们为啥做压测！
 * violetzijing 10 QPS 也能叫压？？
<Guest62> hello
<mac1> hello
<Guest62> baba
<mac1> 你们人呢
<Guest62> w
<mac1> ?
<mac1> a
<cherrot> violetzijing: 啥接口啊 有毒啊
<cherrot> 9102年了，linux下搞搞桌面开发用啥好啊？
<cherrot> 哦对，有Electron
<cherrot> violetzijing: 前端入门路径推荐一下？
<vqsld> 有讨论iPhone的频道推荐吗？
<cherrot> vqsld: iPhone用户会用irc吗
<vqsld> cherrot: 有吧
<yhm12345> linux桌面开发
<yhm12345> 我选qt
<yhm12345> (反正不赚钱）
<contrun[m]> https://nora.codes/tutorial/speedy-desktop-apps-with-gtk-and-rust/
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: contrun[m]: https://github.com/thingsboard/thingsboard/issues/1787   !!!!
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: cherrot: 你们就说花钱好不好吧?
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 解决的66的
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 他们这些人就是不搞 函数式的这一套  我有什么办法
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 比如说 zio 就有一个数据结果叫 ZManaged  保证用完之后需要释放需要的资源
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你来写一个tb的替代品
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 来来来
<contrun[m]> 现在地球人还是不用 bracket 之类的东西 我有什么办法
<contrun[m]> bug 修得太快了  还让不让人生活
<aten9665> 问个问题，为什么ubuntu的gnome界面窗口上没有最小化的按钮
<ld_liaomo> 啊哈 ubuntu ！
<ld_liaomo> 啊哈哈哈 ubuntu ！（试图找人说话）
<cherrot> ld_liaomo: 喵
<ld_liaomo> 诶嗨，人类出现！
<mac1> 你们在干吗
<cherrot> mac1: 上班呗
<cherrot> ld_liaomo: 这里有很多人类。。
<cherrot> ld_liaomo: 机器人反而都死了:D
<mac1> 很多人
<mac1> 我是活的
<ld_liaomo> 太棒了。
<ld_liaomo> 下午就没看到几个人类，只有一堆机器人……
<mac1> 大白了
<sofr> test
<white> hi  i am white god
<white> do you miss me?
<ld_liaomo> ……第一次见面。
<linux> I miss you
<white> .....   hhaha
<Guest552> 你好吗
<sofr> ]/topic
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-26
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们的垃圾 API，我觉得是有 bug 在里面，breaker 报了 timeout，timeout 时间是 10s
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早上好啊
<qiao> violetzijing: ImAdPEr|wORkInG cherrot 大佬们早上好
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: violetzijing morning.
<cherrot> qiao: violetzijing ImAdPEr|wORkInG contrun[m] 大佬们早
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cher
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: morning.
<cherrot> violetzijing: https://peter.bourgon.org/blog/2017/02/21/metrics-tracing-and-logging.html 这个讲的很不错
<violetzijing> cherrot, cool
<cherrot> violetzijing: 线上系统这三样都不能少
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: bang bang da!
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: me me da!
<violetzijing> cherrot, metrics, logging 我们之前有，现在刚做上 tracing
<violetzijing> cherrot, tracing 真的太有用了，尤其是微服务这种串一串的调用
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: https://github.com/firecracker-microvm/firecracker/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+amd+label%3A%22Feature%3A+CPU+Support%3A+AMD%22
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 明天就搞 不搞不是人
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我可能已经是 zio contributor 了 还有一个 issue 休了那个 就搞 不搞不是人
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 3700x ji ke nan nai
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 明天就搞 不搞不是人 他妈的一个星期过得太快了 是时候gan huo le
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: agree.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 感觉你司的代码 已经一百年没有更新了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: why update? I have all code in my laptop.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: and there is no need to push.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: So all your work is done at home?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: office.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: Is zio really better than monix?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 那他妈的怎么在你笔记本上面
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: I use laptop in office.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: zio是一个很大的框架 取代 io monad 以及其他
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: in the inner office.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: which is cooler.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: task 只是一个副产品
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: I see.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: comes with a kafka stream adopter?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: zio 包含了 io monad，tasks，queue，schedules
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: Try c100k with zio's tasks.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: and compare it with monix's task.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: zio 有zstreams 好像有个 把 Kafka 流 转成 zstream 的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: Nice to know.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 而且用 zio 实现一套 actor 框架是很简单的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: won't be easy.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我艹 坐过站了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: glad to know.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 一切并发问题都是 队列问题 有了 zqueue fibers 还有 zschedule 实现 actor 还不简单
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 写出来了?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: akka stream还有一堆压力反馈啥的, 很多细节不好实现
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: zio queue 已经有这些功能了
<contrun[m]> 他妈的 我电脑好像卡死了 有啥补救方法
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 厉害了啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: zio-actors 还什么都没有    https://github.com/zio/zio-actors/tree/master/src/main/scala/zio/actors
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 加油.
<Tricky> list
<Tricky>  /msg alis list *-topic*
<contrun[m]> 有没有什么好的库 可以将我输入 yesterday  变成 epoch time 昨天凌晨到今天凌晨 ，last week 亦然
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 没见过.
<contrun[m]> 我有 个蛋疼需求 过x分钟杀掉某个内存泄漏的程序 再启动他  不想用 pid 文件  有什么简单的 shell 脚本？
<contrun[m]> 这个程序一定要在前台  不然直接 suspended
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: while : \n do timeout 1000 <your_exe_here>; done
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 如何杀掉一个 while true; do xxx; done
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 杀父进程
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 不要用while true
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 要用, while [ ! -e /tmp/stop ]
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 创建这个文件, 然后杀, 然后删除这个文件. 这个世界如此完美
<contrun[m]> 没用 父进程对 sigterm 没有作用了
<contrun[m]> 可能是因为 父进程是一个 interactive shell 如果子进程有 signal handler 父进程会把 signal 转给子进程
<contrun[m]> while true; do htop; done
<contrun[m]> 因为在一个终端下  按下 c-c 不知道把信号发给谁 ？
<contrun[m]> 但是 父进程也没法知道子进程设立了哪些 signal handler 了啊
<contrun[m]> while true; do htop; done  发给父进程zsh没有鸟用
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: sigkill
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: gracefully
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: sleep 3; sigkil  :-b
<contrun[m]> sigkill 会杀了当前终端
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> <@ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 不要用while true
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> <@ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 要用, while [ ! -e /tmp/stop ]
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG>  
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: gracefully
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 这还不够稳?
<contrun[m]> 稳个屁  我要知道如何给子进程有 signal handler 的父进程发信号ImAdPEr|wORkInG
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 直接给ppid发sigterm就是
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你已经做到了.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 不信你自己写个程序验证.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 父进程如果没有信号处理, 直接退出, 子进程还活着.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 已经验证了  没用
<contrun[m]> while true; do htop; done  发给父进程zsh没有鸟用
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 子进程变成孤儿进程, 挂在systemd下面.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 那是因为zsh的signal handler就是这么处理的.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: zsh的gracefully想要等子进程.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你自己写个程序验证就知道了.
<contrun[m]> while true; do htop; done  发给父进程bash没有鸟用
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 那是因为bash的signal handler就是这么处理的. 父进程肯定收到这个sigterm了.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你写一个打印出sigterm的程序就知道了.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 子进程 htop 根本就没有收到 sigterm
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你的问题是, 稳个屁  我要知道如何给子进程有 signal handler 的父进程发信号
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 问题是如何给父进程发signal
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 不是吗?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: sh的gracefully想要等子进程?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我告诉你, 直接给父进程发, 父进程能收到, 也能调用signal handler
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 那我就不知道了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 子进程都没有收到 sigterm 他会自己退出？
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-26-15-08-01.png (12KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/LgBvoaRvWZZqQvZpqzZAJbuA >
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: sh的实现我不知道. 但是只要你想, 肯定可以这样啊
<contrun[m]> zsh的gracefully想要等子进程    你自己打的    子进程htop都没有收到 sigterm 他会自己退出？  如果 父进程在等 子进程推出 他可能不给 子进程发 sigterm ？
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KR7prnhGVk/    /tmp/trap_test 没有任何东西
<contrun[m]> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/149741/why-is-sigint-not-propagated-to-child-process-when-sent-to-its-parent-process  接收信号的已经是 foreground process group
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-26-15-31-13.png (19KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/SpgIYneIgBdHqOOoYEOXZZnw >
<contrun[m]> zsh的foreground process group已经是子进程htop  但是 为什么 kill 2908 好像 没有杀掉 htop
<contrun[m]> 更加奇怪了  为什么按下 c-c 父进程可以收到 signal   但 kill 父进程却收不到
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-26-15-57-03.png (11KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/dQEGXvIOiPFVtLRfcDovZFTy >
<contrun[m]> kill -9 杀了子进程 父进程也没了 终端出现奇怪字符
<contrun[m]> 不管了 干活了
<contrun[m]> 但是 c-c 和 sigint 肯定是不一样的 我在终端里起一个 ssh  ssh 打开 htop  按下 c-c 会杀掉 htop  kill -2 会杀掉 ssh
<ledzep2014> 冒泡防踢
<cherrot_> ledzep2014: 这是哪带来的坏习惯
<yhm12345> 冒泡
<yhm12345> 大家好
<ledzep2014> yhm12345: 新人爆女装照
<yhm12345> 我不是新人好巴
<ledzep2014> 🤣
<ledzep2014> 有emoji输入法用吗？老是百度很烦的
<ledzep2014> kubuntu
<yhm12345> 同问
<ledzep2014> https://sm.ms/api/upload?inajax=1&ssl=1
<ledzep2014> https://i.loli.net/2019/07/26/5d3af4241ec8834080.png
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-28
<luisleee> hello
<ld_liaomo> 你好！
<luisleee> 你也好
<luisleee> bye
<emfipp> can someone run "openssl s_client -showcerts -connect 1.1.1.1:853" in China and give the output?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-20
<aming> 请问一下 ubuntu系统纯字符界面有没有什么办法输入中文字符
<uuair> 啥叫纯字符。。。
<uuair> shell么？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-21
<anony> 有人吗
<anony> 这个还活着吗
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-24
<roylez> happyaron: 基佬你还这里？
<root___> hi
<root___> 哈哈哈哈
<root___> 我进来了吗？？？
<saillin> hihi
<saillin> ds
<saillin> cd
<saillin>  /WHO
<saillin>  /WHO
<root_> hi
<saillin> yes
<saillin> exit
<saillin> bai
<saillin> exit
<saillin> 各位网上好
<saillin> @
<saillin> farseerfc
<saillin> 。。。
<saillin> 我进入聊天室了吗？
<saillin> 大家用哪个irc服务
<saillin> 狗屎我在和自己聊天
<saillin> 各位网上好
<knightrider> 哟
<knightrider> 兄弟你也没睡呢
<saillin> 我进来了吗？
<knightrider> 进来了
<saillin> 现在你那里几点
<knightrider> 0；06
<saillin> 同个时区
<knightrider> 我太久没上线把指令都忘完了
<saillin> 我刚玩irc{笑哭}
<knightrider> 我加起来也就几天在线hh
<saillin> 敢问在座的都是做什么的？
<knightrider> 我？带转生
<knightrider> 带专人
<saillin> 哈哈了解了解还没工作把
<knightrider> 已经工作好几年了...
<knightrider> 现在一边上学一边工作
<saillin> 可以啊老铁，考研还是本
<knightrider> 转本
<saillin> 可以，有故事
<saillin> 现在想去哪瓶啤酒喝下哈哈
<knightrider> 要不是当年初中不好好学习 也不会去大专了
<saillin> 没事我们一样
<saillin> 方便问问你是做什么工作？》
<knightrider> emmm...说的简单点就是一个拍视频的
<knightrider> 摄影师
<saillin> 可以哈，以摄影某生
<saillin> 有web吗？可以看看你拍了哪些好看的照片
<knightrider> 我是给人拍商业视频的那种
<saillin> 哦！了解
<knightrider> 所以我拍的东西很多我都连备份都没有
<saillin> 最近疫情下工作不是很好找啊，不知道你有没有这种感觉
<KnightRider> 我这里还行吧
<KnightRider> 毕竟是个小镇
<KnightRider> 不过婚庆行业打击很大
<KnightRider> 倒了一大片
<saillin> 那现在在考虑什么某生{笑库}
<KnightRider> 给那些不靠谱的公司拍抖音
<saillin> 2333333333333333
<saillin> 万把快有把
<saillin> 我准备去送菜
<KnightRider> 没有万把块
<KnightRider> 我现在钱的事情还没谈好
<saillin> 之前干过it吗？
<KnightRider> 没
<KnightRider> 没那个脑子
<saillin> 我现在只能边干其他工作边学习了，以后看看有机会再去干喜欢的
<KnightRider> 我准备毕业钱够了去打摔角233
<saillin> 话说我今天刚install irssi刚用
<KnightRider> 其实irc我也不怎么会用
<saillin> 我本来以为绝大多数是做软件的，想不到还有摄影师
<KnightRider> 怀旧的90后摄像师
<saillin> 哈哈，99的小白
<saillin> 我是99的
<KnightRider> 我也是99的
<KnightRider> 以前想做程序员做游戏
<KnightRider> 结果连rpgmaker都玩不来
<saillin> 有个喜欢的工作挺好的
<KnightRider> 我最想从事的还是摔角行业
<KnightRider> 毕竟在中国这几乎就是荒漠
<saillin> 那我可以联想到你身材应该可以
<KnightRider> 身材。。。不行
<KnightRider> 很差
<saillin> 233333
<KnightRider> 只能锻炼了
<KnightRider> 现在放假没法去学校健身房
<saillin> 你现在用什么系统玩irc？
<saillin> 你是高考？
<KnightRider> windows
<saillin> 可喜可贺啊
<KnightRider> 高考...我已经大二了
<KnightRider> 说实话，我这辈子就没有经历过高考
<saillin> 我也没有{笑库}有点遗憾把
<saillin> 以后让自己的子女高考
<KnightRider> 这个问题不在单身狗考虑范围内（笑）
<saillin> 我也是单身{笑}
<KnightRider> 真正的猛男 不需要女人
<saillin> 。。。
<saillin> 共同点真多{滑稽}
<KnightRider> 不如撸铁看比赛
<KnightRider> 看男人打架它不开心吗？
<saillin> saillin.cn 这是我的个人网站，平时也没写啥文章
<KnightRider> 我看看去
<KnightRider> 我偶尔也写写东西，不过基本上都是我的比赛评价了
<saillin> 地址可以发给我浏览吗
<saillin> 我也喜欢摄像
<KnightRider> 。。。写的蛮少的 我找找
<saillin> 平时偶尔会拍写照片
<saillin> hi yloves
<KnightRider> 比较羞耻就私发给你了
<saillin> 邮件吗？
<KnightRider> 在irc里 你看频道列表里应该能看到
<saillin> 刚玩irc还不怎么会操作
<KnightRider> 正常...这个指令确实很难记
<saillin> 不早了，早点休息吧，好梦
<KnightRider> 拜拜
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-25
<saillin> 下午好
<saillin> saillin: 下午好
<saillin> bot: 下午好
<root___> 2333
<saillin> 举杯消愁愁更愁
<laoba> Hello
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-26
<saillin> 中午好
<saillin> 。。。
<saillin> 下午咯，又是炎热的一天不打算出去
 * Cheng_Wang 
 * Cheng_Wang 
<Cheng_Wang> quit
<pi_> ls
<pi_> dir
<pi_> helo
<pi_> dir
<pi_> ls
<pi_> @
 * pi_ 
 * pi_ 
<lw> hello
